# هل سرجون انتهى فى قمران؟؟ام قمران شهدت على تدليس المسلمين؟؟



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
الاله الواحد امين


**فَإِنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ لِيَ السَّيِّدُ: «فِي مُدَّةِ سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ*
*


* *طرح رائع للدكتور هولى بايبل*​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرد * 

*اولا صورة مخطوطة قمران التي تحتوي علي العدد*





*وصورة العدد*







*والكلمتين التي تعبران عن ثلاث سنين * 




*فالكلمه ثلاث توجد اعلاها علامه التي تدل علي الخطا واسفلها كلمة سنه فهو خطأ نسخي وتم تداركه مباشره وتصحيحه بكلمة سنه * 
*שׁנה*
*وترجمته * 
*1. (Continue 21:15) the heavy burden of war. (16) Because thus said YHWH to me in yet [m..three] [*O] years [one year] as the years of 
2. a hired man all the glory of Kedar will be ended.*
*لانه قال لي الرب في ثلاث 0* سنين [ سنه ] كسنين الاجير يفني كل مجد يفني كل مجد قيدار*
*وراينا التصحيح بوضوح * 
*وعلامة الدائره كشكل حرف الاو او الكيو وهي تكررت ثلاث مرات في المخطوطه * 
*في هذا العدد وفي المخطوطه التي تحتوي علي اشعياء 34: 1 الي 36: 2 حيث ان هناك ايضا خطأ تم تعديله * 




*ومره اخري في التاليه لها *​ 




*وهي دائما تعبر عن خطأ من الناسخ تم تصليحه مباشره بنفس خط الناسخ * 
*وسبب خطأ الناسخ هو فقط تكرار لما في اشعياء * 
*16: 14 و الان تكلم الرب قائلا في ثلاث سنين كسني الاجير يهان مجد مواب بكل الجمهور العظيم و تكون البقية قليلة صغيرة لا كبيرة * 
*

* 
*
* 
*(HOT+) ועתהH6258  דברH1696  יהוהH3068  לאמרH559  בשׁלשׁH7969  שׁניםH8141  כשׁניH8141  שׂכירH7916  ונקלהH7034  כבודH3519  מואבH4124  בכלH3605  ההמוןH1995  הרבH7227  ושׁארH7605  מעטH4592  מזערH4213  לואH3808  כביר׃H3524  * 
*فهو فقط كرر ذلك الجزء وتدارك خطؤه*
*

* 
*وبهذا تاكدنا ان خطأ من الناسخ تداركه وصححه مباشره ووضع العلامه التي تدل علي الخطأ * 
*فبهذا مخطوطة قمران تشهد لسنة الاجير وليس كما ادعي المشكك *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*
* *وايضا الجزء * 
*

* 
*

* 
*الجزء اللغوي * 
*سنه وسنين * 
*H7969*
*שׁלשׁה    שׁלושׁה    שׁלשׁ    שׁלושׁ*
*shâlôsh  shâlôsh  shelôshâh  shelôshâh*
*(1,2) shaw-loshe', (3,4) shel-o-shaw'*
*The last two forms being masculine; a primitive number; three; occasionally (ordinal) third, or (multiplicative) thrice: -  + fork, + often [-times], third, thir [-teen, -teenth], three, + thrice. Compare H7991.*
*اربع تركيبات منهم تركيبين للمذكر * 
*وتعني رقم 3 او ثلث او ثالث او مضعفات ثلاثه او ازمنه او مع عشره تكون ثلاث عشر * 
*ونلاحظ شيئ هام ان كلمة ثلاث او ثلاثه يختلف تصريفها في العبري * 
*وهذا التصريف في حد ذاته مذكر * 
*שׁלושׁ*
*لا ياتي مع سنين * 
*ولذلك كل الايات تقريبا التي تحتوي علي ثلاث سنين لم تاخذ هذا التركيب * 
*ولكن اخذت تركيب * 
*שׁלשׁ*
*مثل*
*سفر اللاويين 19: 23*
*
* 
*«وَمَتَى 			دَخَلْتُمُ الأَرْضَ وَغَرَسْتُمْ 			كُلَّ شَجَرَةٍ لِلطَّعَامِ، تَحْسِبُونَ 			ثَمَرَهَا غُرْلَتَهَا. 			ثَلاَثَ 			سِنِينَ 			تَكُونُ لَكُمْ غَلْفَاءَ. 			لاَ 			يُؤْكَلْ مِنْهَا.*
*(HOT+) וכיH3588  תבאוH935  אלH413  הארץH776  ונטעתםH5193  כלH3605  עץH6086  מאכלH3978  וערלתםH6188  ערלתוH6190  אתH853  פריוH6529  שׁלשׁH7969  שׁניםH8141  יהיהH1961  לכם  ערליםH6189  לאH3808  יאכל׃H398  * 
*
* 
*

* 
*وايضا * 
*سفر التثنية 14: 28*
*
* 
*«فِي 			آخِرِ ثَلاَثِ 			سِنِينَ 			تُخْرِجُ كُلَّ عُشْرِ مَحْصُولِكَ 			فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ وَتَضَعُهُ فِي 			أَبْوَابِكَ.*
*

* 
*(HOT+) מקצהH7097  שׁלשׁH7969  שׁניםH8141  תוציאH3318  אתH853  כלH3605  מעשׂרH4643  תבואתךH8393  בשׁנהH8141  ההואH1931  והנחתH3240  בשׁעריך׃H8179  * 
*
* 
*

* 
*وامثله كثيره ولكن مثال ايضا من سفر اشعياء * 
*سفر إشعياء 20: 3*
*
* 
*فَقَالَ 			الرَّبُّ: 			«كَمَا 			مَشَى عَبْدِي إِشَعْيَاءُ مُعَرًّى 			وَحَافِيًا ثَلاَثَ 			سِنِينٍ، 			آيَةً وَأُعْجُوبَةً عَلَى مِصْرَ 			وَعَلَى كُوشَ،*
*

* 
*
* 
*(HOT+) ויאמרH559  יהוהH3068  כאשׁרH834  הלךH1980  עבדיH5650  ישׁעיהוH3470  ערוםH6174  ויחףH3182  שׁלשׁH7969  שׁניםH8141  אותH226  ומופתH4159  עלH5921  מצריםH4714  ועלH5921  כושׁ׃H3568  * 
*
* 
*

* 
*ولكن التركيب الذي جاء في مخطوطة قمران * 
*שׁלושׁ*
*ليس هو التركيب الكتابي وهذا دليل اخر ايضا علي ان التركيب اللغوي غير دقيق وتم تصليحه * 
*

* 
*والاستشهاد بترجوم يوناثان * 
*16 אְרֵי כִדנָן אְמַר יוי לִי בְסֹוף שְנַיָא כִשנֵי אְגִירָא וִיסוּף כָל יְקָרְהֹון דעַרבָאֵי׃*
*TgJ*

*فهو يقول سنين الاجير ولم يقول سنين كسنين الاجير * 
*وهذا ما توقعته فهذا ما تعودناه من المشككين وعدم المصداقيه * 
*

* 
*ومره اخري المخطوطات المختلفه العبريه قديمه وحديثه اكدت كلمة في تمام سنه * 
*اليبوا * 
*



*
*

* 
*ونصها * 
*................................................................................ 
ישעה 21:16 Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex
................................................................................ 
טז כי כה אמר אדני אלי  בעוד שנה כשני שכיר וכלה כל כבוד קדר*
*

* 
*ولننجراد*
*ישעה 21:16 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex
................................................................................ 
כִּי־כֹ֛ה אָמַ֥ר אֲדֹנָ֖י אֵלָ֑י בְּעֹ֤וד שָׁנָה֙ כִּשְׁנֵ֣י שָׂכִ֔יר וְכָלָ֖ה כָּל־כְּבֹ֥וד קֵדָֽר׃*
*

* 
*وكلهم سنه * 
*

* 
*وبالطبع السبعينية * 
*Isaiah 21:16 Greek OT: Septuagint
................................................................................ 
οτι ουτως ειπεν μοι κυριος ετι ενιαυτος ως ενιαυτος μισθωτου εκλειψει η δοξα των υιων κηδαρ


* 
*oti outōs eipen moi kurios eti eniautos ōs eniautos misthōtou ekleipsei ē doxa tōn uiōn kēdar*
*

* 
*وايضا السينائية عهد قديم * 

*



*
*

* 
*16 διοτι . ουτωϲ ειπεν μοι κϲ  · ετι ενιαυ>τοϲ · ωϲ ενιαυτοϲ μιϲθωτου · και εκλιψι η δοξα των ϋι̇ων κηδαρʼ · * 
*

* 
*والفلجاتا من القرن الرابع * 
*21*
*16*
*For thus saith the Lord to me: Within a 				year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of 				Cedar shall be taken away.*
*quoniam haec dicit Dominus ad me adhuc in uno anno quasi in 				anno mercennarii et auferetur omnis gloria Cedar*
*

* 
*والبشيتا والقبطيه والجوارجينيه والارمنيه وغيرهم الكثير جدا من المخطوطات كلهم اكدوا ان سنه *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*
* *ولكن سافترض مع المشكك انهم ثلاث سنين او سنين كثيره * 
*الم تقل ياعزيزي في مقالك السابق ان الرسول حارب قريش بعد سنة ونصف وليس ثلاث سنين او عدة سنين * 
*وهذه اكده كتب السيره مثل كتاب ابن هشام والسيره الحلبيه وغيرهم * 
*وايضا ولم يفني مجد قيدار لان الرسول انهزم هزيمه نكراء في موقعة احد بعدها وكسرت رباعيته اذا فهو لم يفني مجد قيدار في خلال سنه ونصف*
*وايضا بعد فتح مكه دخل القريشيين في دين اله الاسلام فاين مجدهم الذي فني ؟ * 
*الم تستمر كعبتهم المعظمه هي كعبة المسلمين ؟ * 
*الم تستمر مدينتهم مكه هي من الاماكن المقدسه للمسلمين ؟*
*الم يستمر نيزكهم الحجر الاسود هو يد اله المسلمين ؟*
*الم تستمر ديارهم وقبائلهم وانسابهم هم ملوك السعودية وهي قلب المسلمين ؟*
*الم تستمر شعائرهم من الحج والطواف والنحر هي من اساليب عبادة المسلمين ؟ * 
*فاين كلمة فني مجد قيدار ؟*
*وكيف تطبق هذا علي الرسول ؟*
*

* 
*المشكك الثاني * 
*

* 
*وكتب كلام كثير كعادتهم * 
*1 يعترض علي المفسرين لكلمة في بلاد العرب وانهم قالوا انها مساء مثل ابونا تادرس وابونا انطونيوس ويعترض علي لفظة عربه * 
*والقساوسة المبجلين قد حرفوا معاني هذه النبوة فدلسوا على العوام من خلال إيهامهم بأن معنى الكلمة في أصلها العبري مساءً وليس أرض العرب * 
*

* 
*2 يرد علي من رد بان كلمة وحي ليست بمعني نبي فيقول ان النص العبري يعني وحي في بلاد العرب * 
*

* 
*3 يدعي ان الوعر هو مكة رغم انه يستشهد بقواميس قالت انها غابة * 
*فهذه الكلمة لها معانٍ كثيرة كالغابة*
*ولكنه يستنتج * 
*إنها الأرض الأكثر وعورة*
*هي في قرب مكه * 
*وأوعر تضاريس هي التي تقع في منطقة الحجاز التي تقع فيها مكة والمدينة المنورة*
*

* 
*4 يقول ماء لملاقات العطشان هي الهجره * 
*

* 
*الرد * 
*

* 
*العدد*
*13 وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ: فِي الْوَعْرِ فِي بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ تَبِيتِينَ، يَا قَوَافِلَ الدَّدَانِيِّينَ.*
*واكرر بعض الاشياء التي قدمتها في ملف تيمان * 
*

* 
*معني وحي ليس معناه ظهور نبي ولكن لها معني اخر لم يتوقعه المسلمين * 
*قاموس سترونج*
*H4853*
*משּׂא*
*maśśâ'*
*mas-saw'*
*From H5375; a burden; specifically tribute, or (abstractly) porterage; figuratively an utterance, chiefly a doom, especially singing; mental, desire: - burden, carry away, prophecy, X they set, song, tribute.*
*قاموس برون*
*H4853*
*משּׂא*
*maśśâ'*
*BDB Definition:*
*Massa = “burden”*
*1) load, bearing, tribute, burden, lifting (noun masculine)*
*1a) load, burden*
*1b) lifting, uplifting, that to which the soul lifts itself up*
*1c) bearing, carrying*
*1d) tribute, that which is carried or brought or borne*
*2) utterance, oracle, burden (noun masculine)*
*3) a son of Ishmael (noun proper masculine)*
*Part of Speech: see above in Definition*
*اي ثقل وعقوبة فهنا يتكلم عن عقوبة بلاد العرب بعد ان تكلم عن عقوبة برية البحر وعقوبة دومه وعقوبة صور وليس معناه ظهور نبي * 
*والكلمه جائت 65 في العهد القديم الغالبيه بمعني حمل او عقوبه * 
*
* 
*

* 
*كلمة بلاد العرب*
*والكثير من المفسرين فسروها*
*مساء * 
*ونبحث عنها معا * 
*H6152*
*ערב    ערב*
* ‛ărâb  ‛ărab*
*ar-ab', ar-awb'*
*From H6150 in the figuratively sense of sterility; Arab (that is, Arabia), a country East of Palestine: - Arabia.*
*تعني مجازيا عقم وعربه والمكان شرق فلسطين والعربيه * 
*وهي اتت من فعل يمسي ( المساء )*
*H6150*
*ערב*
* ‛ârab*
*aw-rab'*
*A primitive root (rather identical with H6148 through the idea of covering with a texture); to grow dusky at sundown: - be darkened, (toward) evening.*
*يغرب النور وتظلم ونتجه نحو المساء والظلمه * 
*فهي تترجم العربه او بلاد العرب او المساء صحيح * 
*واتهامه لكلام المفسرين خطأ وكلام ابونا تادرس و ابونا انطونيوس صحيح*
*فلو يصر المشككين علي انها نبوة عن النبي من بلاد العرب اذا عليه ان يقبل ان هذا النبي سيقود المنطقه الي الظلام لانه يبعدهم عن نور الاله الحقيقي * 
*

* 
*اما عن موضوع حرف الجر*
*בערב*
*فهي تنطق با * 
*فالكلمه باراب * 
*اي حمل علي العربه وليست تعني يخرج من فالحمل يوضع ولهذا ترجم*
*(JPS)  The burden upon Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites. * 
*
* 
*(KJV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim.*
*وغيرها الكثير من التراجم * 
*

* 
*ثالثا كلمة الوعر * 
*H3293*
*יער*
*ya‛ar*
*yah'-ar*
*From an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure; a copse of bushes; hence a forest; hence honey in the comb (as hived in trees): - [honey-] comb, forest, wood.*
*

* 
*H3293*
*יער*
*ya‛ar*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) forest, wood, thicket, wooded height*
*هو الشيئ الكثيف من تشابك الفروع وتعني غابه او عسل في الكثافه الشجريه ومنطقه خشبيه وغابه * 
*

* 
*والكلمه اتت 57 مره منهم 56 بمعني غابه او خشب ومره واحده بمعني العسل البري * 
*

* 
*لهذا فتحويل المعني من غابه الي منطقه صحراويه كما فعل هذا المدلس خطا * 
*رغم ان لو اخذ مقياس الصعوبه يكون الربع الخراب هو اصعب واوعر الطرق وليس مكه لانها لو كانت اصعب الطرق لما كانت طريق تجاره * 
*

* 
*وهو وضع لنا الخريطه التاليه التي تشهد ضده * 
*



*
*

* 
*والعدد يكمل ويتكلم عن قبائل الددانيين * 
*الددانيين*
*اسم لشعب كوشي وربما كان سكنهم في وقت ما بالقرب من رعمة في جنوب الجزيرة العربية (تك 10: 7) وهم من نسل إبراهيم من قطورة زوجته بعد موت سارة (تك 25: 3). وكان الددانيون شعباً تجارياً لم مكانة مرموقة في تجارة العالم القديم (حز 27: 15 و 20 و 38: 13) وكانوا من بلاد العرب (اش 21: 3) ويقطنون جنوبي الادوميين (ارميا 25: 23 و 49: 8 و حز 25: 13) * 
*فما علاقة جنوب ادوم بمكة والمدينة وما علاقة الددانيون برسول الاسلام ؟*
*
* 
*تعريف قيدار * 
*
* 
*قِيدار | خيام قيدار*


*اسم سامي معناه "قدير أو اسود" وهو ابن اسماعيل الثاني (تك 25: 13). وهو أب لأشهر قبائل العرب وتسمى بلادهم أيضاً قيدار (اش 21: 16 وار 49: 28). وكانوا في الغالب رعاة متبدين يعيشون في خيام سود وهم البدو (خيام قيدار tents of Kedar أو tents of Qedar نش 1: 5) إلا أن بعضهم كانوا متمدنين يسكون المدن وهم الحصر (اش 42: 11). وكانوا أصحاب مواشي كثيرة وهم بارعون في الحرب ولاسيما في الرمي بالقوس وكان يحاربهم الآشوريون. وقد نكّل بهم نبوخذنصر حين زحف بعسكره إلى بلادهم وخربها.*
*
* 
*وموقعها علي الخريطه * 
*
* 
*



*
*
* 
*وخريطه توضح انها بالفعل خربت وخضعت ارضها لبابل * 
*
* 
*



*
*
* 
*



*
*
* 
*هي بالفعل في الشمال وهي منطقة غابات ولهذا هم كانوا مشهورين بالحرب بالسهام وتنتج هذه الغابات عسل بري فكيف تكون قيدار هي قريش ؟*
*
* 
*وهذه منطقة العربه * 
*



*
*
* 
*
* 
*ولتاكيد انه من اولاد اسماعيل*
*سفر التكوين 25: 13*
*
* 
*وَهذِهِ 			أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ 			بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ حَسَبَ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ: 			نَبَايُوتُ 			بِكْرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَقِيدَارُ، 			وَأَدَبْئِيلُ وَمِبْسَامُ*
*
* 
*سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 1: 29*
*
* 
*هذِهِ 			مَوَالِيدُهُمْ. 			بِكْرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ: 			نَبَايُوتُ، 			وَقِيدَارُ 			وَأَدَبْئِيلُ وَمِبْسَامُ*
*
* 
*ومكان اقامتهم * 
*سفر يهوديت 1: 8*
*
* 
*والامم 			التي في الكرمل وقيدار 			وسكان الجليل في صحراء يزرعيل الواسعة*
*
* 
*فهل قريش شرق الجليل ؟*
*
* 
*وايضا قيدار خربت علي يد نبوخز نصر وهو زمان تحقيق نبوة خرابها * 
*
* 
*سفر إشعياء 21: 16*
*
* 
*فَإِنَّهُ 			هكَذَا قَالَ لِيَ السَّيِّدُ: 			«فِي مُدَّةِ 			سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى 			كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ،*
*
* 
*سفر إرميا 49: 28*
*
* 
*عَنْ 			قِيدَارَ 			وَعَنْ مَمَالِكِ حَاصُورَ الَّتِي 			ضَرَبَهَا نَبُوخَذْرَاصَّرُ مَلِكُ 			بَابِلَ: «هكَذَا 			قَالَ الرَّبُّ: 			قُومُوا اصْعَدُوا 			إِلَى قِيدَارَ. 			اخْرِبُوا بَنِي 			الْمَشْرِقِ.*
*
* 
*فبعد ان تاكد انها خربت فهل لازال البعض يصر انها هي قريش ؟ * 
*هل هناك دليل تاريخي موثوق فيه علي ان قيدار هي قريش ؟*
*النبوة توضح انها ستتحقق في سنه وليس سنه ونصف ومحمد فتح قريش بعد سنه ونصف من هجرته فلا تنطبق النبوة عليه ايضا * 
*
* 
*وقد اخربها سرجون بالفعل بعد سنه من نبوة اشعياء*
*

* 
*

* 
*اما عن استرساله في موضوع هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان عن انها عن الرسول * 
*21: 14 هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان ارض تيماء و افوا الهارب بخبزه * 
*

* 
*فقد شرحت سابقا مكان تيماء والمشكك بنفسه اعترف انها تبعد 420 كم شمال المدينه * 
*تقع بلدة تيماء بشماليّ المملكة العربية السعودية شمال المدينة المنورة على مسافة 420كيلو مترًا * 
*وتوجد مدينة صغيره باقيه لارض تيماء في شمال السعودية تبعد عن المدينة من جهة الشمال 420 كم فكيف تكون هي المدينة وهي تبعد عنها هذه المسافة ؟*
*
* 
*وهذا السيت السعودي يؤكد ذلك * 
*http://www.momra.gov.sa/generalserv/mun/mun013.asp?print=true*
*

* 
*ونقطه هامة وهي سنة الاجير * 
*سفر اشعياء 16*
*16: 14 و الان تكلم الرب قائلا في ثلاث سنين كسني الاجير يهان مجد مواب بكل الجمهور العظيم و تكون البقية قليلة صغيرة لا كبيرة * 
*ومن العدد * 
*سفر إشعياء 21: 16*
*
* 
*فَإِنَّهُ 			هكَذَا قَالَ لِيَ السَّيِّدُ: 			«فِي مُدَّةِ 			سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى 			كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ،*
*

* 
*لان سنة الاجير لاتنقص ولا تزيد لان هذا عمل يحسب عليه اجره ولهذا يعطي الرب انذا محدد المده وبعدها العقاب لكي يكونوا بلا عذر * 
*وبالفعل تم خراب مؤاب بعد هذا بثلاث سنين علي يد سنحاريب ملك اشور * 
*وهذا يثبت ايضا انه يتكلم علي خراب قيدار بالفعل حدث بعد سنه وهذا حدث تاريخيا علي يد سرجون في مدار سنه * 
*

* 
*وتاكيد تحقيقها من الانجيل نفسه * 
*سفر ارميا 25*
*25: 9 هانذا ارسل فاخذ كل عشائر الشمال يقول الرب و الى نبوخذراصر عبدي ملك بابل و اتي بهم على هذه الارض و على كل سكانها و على كل هذه الشعوب حواليها فاحرمهم و اجعلهم دهشا و صفيرا و خربا ابدية * 
*25: 10 و ابيد منهم صوت الطرب و صوت الفرح صوت العريس و صوت العروس صوت الارحية و نور السراج * 
*25: 11 و تصير كل هذه الارض خرابا و دهشا و تخدم هذه الشعوب ملك بابل سبعين سنة * 
*25: 12 و يكون عند تمام السبعين سنة اني اعاقب ملك بابل و تلك الامة يقول الرب على اثمهم و ارض الكلدانيين و اجعلها خربا ابدية * 
*25: 13 و اجلب على تلك الارض كل كلامي الذي تكلمت به عليها كل ما كتب في هذا السفر الذي تنبا به ارميا على كل الشعوب * 
*25: 14 لانه قد استعبدهم ايضا امم كثيرة و ملوك عظام فاجازيهم حسب اعمالهم و حسب عمل اياديهم * 
*25: 15 لانه هكذا قال لي الرب اله اسرائيل خذ كاس خمر هذا السخط من يدي و اسق جميع الشعوب الذين ارسلك انا اليهم اياها * 
*25: 16 فيشربوا و يترنحوا و يتجننوا من اجل السيف الذي ارسله انا بينهم * 
*25: 17 فاخذت الكاس من يد الرب و سقيت كل الشعوب الذين ارسلني الرب اليهم * 
*25: 18 اورشليم و مدن يهوذا و ملوكها و رؤساءها لجعلها خرابا و دهشا و صفيرا و لعنة كهذا اليوم * 
*25: 19 و فرعون ملك مصر و عبيده و رؤساءه و كل شعبه * 
*25: 20 و كل اللفيف و كل ملوك ارض عوص و كل ملوك ارض فلسطين و اشقلون و غزة و عقرون و بقية اشدود * 
*25: 21 و ادوم و مواب و بني عمون * 
*25: 22 و كل ملوك صور و كل ملوك صيدون و ملوك الجزائر التي في عبر البحر * 
*25: 23 و ددان و تيماء و بوز و كل مقصوصي الشعر مستديرا * 
*25: 24 و كل ملوك العرب و كل ملوك اللفيف الساكنين في البرية * 
*25: 25 و كل ملوك زمري و كل ملوك عيلام و كل ملوك مادي * 
*25: 26 و كل ملوك الشمال القريبين و البعيدين كل واحد مع اخيه و كل ممالك الارض التي على وجه الارض و ملك شيشك يشرب بعدهم * 
*25: 27 و تقول لهم هكذا قال رب الجنود اله اسرائيل اشربوا و اسكروا و تقياوا و اسقطوا و لا تقوموا من اجل السيف الذي ارسله انا بينكم * 
*25: 28 و يكون اذا ابوا ان ياخذوا الكاس من يدك ليشربوا انك تقول لهم هكذا قال رب الجنود تشربون شربا * 
*25: 29 لاني هانذا ابتدئ اسيء الى المدينة التي دعي اسمي عليها فهل تتبراون انتم لا تتبراون لاني انا ادعو السيف على كل سكان الارض يقول رب الجنود * 
*فوضح ان هجوم بابل عليهم * 
*

* 
*وايضا يؤكد حدوث ذلك في زمن ارميا * 
*سفر ارميا 49*
*49: 28 عن قيدار و عن ممالك حاصور التي ضربها نبوخذراصر ملك بابل هكذا قال الرب قوموا اصعدوا الى قيدار اخربوا بني المشرق * 
*49: 29 ياخذون خيامهم و غنمهم و ياخذون لانفسهم شققهم و كل انيتهم و جمالهم و ينادون اليهم الخوف من كل جانب * 
*49: 30 اهربوا انهزموا جدا تعمقوا في السكن يا سكان حاصور يقول الرب لان نبوخذراصر ملك بابل قد اشار عليكم مشورة و فكر عليكم فكرا * 
*

* 
*واخيرا كما وضحت سابقا*
*بالفعل هي نبوة عن سنه لخراب قيداروتمت * 
* الرسول نسبه غير معروف فلا يستطيعوا ان يقولوا من قيدار او غيره فكيف يتكلمون علي انها عن الرسول * 
*وكلمة وحي ليس بمعني نبي ولكن اعلان عن عقوبه وثقل * 
*وبلاد العرب مقصود بها الظلمه او العربه في شرق فلسطين فالمكان ليس لا مكه ولا المدينه*
*  وقيدار خربت * 
*فكيف يطبقوها علي الرسول ؟*
*

* 
*فاخيرا فهمنا ان الاعداد توضح العقوبه التي ستحل بمنطقة قيدار شمال شرق حتي قبل تيماء علي يد  نبوخذنصر فكل من يهرب لايجد مكن الا ن يذهب الي تيماء وهذا بسبب انهم بعدوا عن الله الح*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*والمعني الروحي * 
*من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري*

*آيات **(13-17) وحي من جهة بلاد العرب في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين**.هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان ارض تيماء وافوا الهارب بخبزه**. فأنهم من أمام السيوف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول ومن أمام القوس المشدودة ومن أمام شدة الحرب**. فانه هكذا قال لي السيد في مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار**. وبقية عدد قسي أبطال بني قيدار تقل لان الرب اله إسرائيل قد تكلم**.*
*يعلن الوحي هنا أن بابل ستسحق القبائل المجاورة ددان وقيدار وهم تجار بين بلاد العرب وترشيش. والنبي يصور حالهم. وقد هربوا عن طريق تجارتهم (بسبب الحرب) ولجأوا للصحراء ينشدون الأمان في القفر. وهؤلاء الهاربين من آلام ضيقات الحرب ينادون أهل تيماء ليقدموا لهم يد المعونة، وهم يكادون يهلكون عطشاً وجوعا. هذا إشارة لمن استهوتهم بضاعة العالم وتجارته (الخطية) وراحوا يتاجرون في الأرضيات ويستغنون بلذات العالم وغناه ومباهجه الكاذبة، هؤلاء سيكون نصيبهم مع العالم في انهياره وزوال مجده. وينادي الوحي أولئك الساكنين في القفر = سكان أرض تيماء أن يحضروا خبزاً وماءً في يوم البلية لهذه النفوس الذليلة ويسندوا هؤلاء المنكسرين!! ولكن من أين لهم الماء وهم سكان القفر.  فالماء المروي هو عند المسيح فقط (يو 4:14 + رؤ 3 :18) ولكن لماذا طلب الوحي من سكان القفر أن يمدوهم بالخبز والماء؟! والله يعلم أنهم لا يملكون. حقاً الله يعلم لكن المشكلة أن من أعتاد الحياة في لذات العالم، ولم يعتاد اللجوء للمسيح هذا إن حاصرته الضيقة لن يلجأ للمسيح، بل سيلجأ لمن يعرفه. ألا وهو العالم القفر. والكلام هنا في اللجوء لتيماء فيه سخرية، فهل تقدر تيماء (العالم) أن تعطي شبعاً ورياً لنفس متألمة.  وقيدار = أشهر قبيلة في العرب وذكرت هنا بالنيابة وتمت النبوءة بهجوم سرجون علي بلاد العرب خلال سنة من النبوة وقيل أن كلمة العرب هنا أصلها ereb وليسereb. Arabia  تعني مساءً فهي تشير لمن يعيش في العالم ولذات العالم. وتجارة العالم ما هي إلا قفر ومساء. هؤلاء في الضيقات لمن يلجأون، نجدهم يلجأون أيضاً لأهل القفار الذين هم بلا ماء ولا خبز فيظلوا علي عطشهم وجوعهم فلا شبع سوي في المسيح. ولكن أن نلجأ لإنسان فنحن نلجأ لقفر لا يُروى أحد.*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*خامس مرة ينهار الموضوع من اساسه ومفيش فايدة لسه عايشين فى اوهام اسمها ان النبى الوثنى من قبيلة بنى هاشم ممكن ينتمى ليهوه اله اسرائيل
عجبى على امة يجرى فى عروقها التدليس كالدم
ربنا يهديكم
*


----------



## sheref_mo (4 فبراير 2011)

هناك رد نزل على هذا الموضوع وهو موضوع شيق بعض الاسئلة على موضوعك   





> فالكلمه ثلاث توجد اعلاها علامه التي تدل علي الخطا واسفلها كلمة سنه فهو خطأ نسخي وتم تداركه مباشره وتصحيحه بكلمة سنه


  كيف تكون الكلمة التي في الاسفل كلمة سنة وهي بالعبرية هكذا שנה  مليون علامة تعجب


----------



## sheref_mo (4 فبراير 2011)

السؤال الثاني من اين تجزم ان العلامة علامة تصحيح مع ان موقع المخطوطة يقول    Large O: Three pages have what looks like a large flattened "O" but there is no apparent reason for the mark   Another peculiar editorial mark is at the end of line 19 which looks like a large O. This is the end of the line just before the erasure and insertion of line 20. There is also a word inserted in the t e x t in the margin just above this O mark. This mark is also found at the top of page 17 but there is no apparent reason for it being there


----------



## sheref_mo (4 فبراير 2011)

السؤال الثالث في ردك  





> ولكن التركيب الذي جاء في مخطوطة قمران שׁלושׁ ليس هو التركيب الكتابي وهذا دليل اخر ايضا علي ان التركيب اللغوي غير دقيق وتم تصليحه


  كيف غير دقيق وخطا لغوي مع انه مذكور في الكتاب المقدس  سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 21 : 12 אם-שלוש שנים רעב ואם-שלשה חדשים נספה מפני-צריך וחרב אויבך למשגת ואם-שלשת ימים חרב יהוה ודבר בארץ ומלאך יהוה משחית בכל-גבול ישראל ועתה ראה מה-אשיב את-שלחי דבר  إِمَّا ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ جُوعٌ، أَوْ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ هَلاَكٌ أَمَامَ مُضَايِقِيكَ وَسَيْفُ أَعْدَائِكَ يُدْرِكُكَ، أَوْ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ يَكُونُ فِيهَا سَيْفُ الرَّبِّ وَوَبَأٌ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَمَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ يَعْثُو فِي كُلِّ تُخُومِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَانْظُرِ الآنَ مَاذَا أَرُدُّ جَوَابًا لِمُرْسِلِي  اكتفي بهذا الان وفي الانتظار


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

*اكتبلى ترجمة مخطوطات قمران 
خد طلعها من هنا
**The Translation of the
 Great Isaiah Scroll*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

*Continue 21:15) the heavy burden of war. (16) Because thus said YHWH to me in yet [m..three] [*O] years [one year] as the years of 
2. a hired man all the glory of Kedar will be ended.
الملون بالاحمر دا التصحيح الىل كتبه الناسخ تحت كلمة ثلاث وكتبها سنة واحدة عندك اعتراض يا حبيبى قلبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

*Great Isaiah Scroll*


----------



## sheref_mo (4 فبراير 2011)

دي صفحة مخطوطة واحدة مش مخطوطات على فكرة !!!!! وبعدين عاوزني اترجملك المخطوطة كلها ؟ ماهي مترجمة كلها ركز في الموضوع هناك 3 اسئلة في الصميم تحتاج لرد هل سترد عليها ام لا ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

> دي صفحة مخطوطة واحدة مش مخطوطات على فكرة !!!!! وبعدين عاوزني اترجملك المخطوطة كلها ؟ ماهي مترجمة كلها ركز في الموضوع هناك 3 اسئلة في الصميم تحتاج لرد هل سترد عليها ام لا ؟


*ياعزيزى الفاضل مخطوطات اشعياء فى قمران ليها ترجمات معتمدة  والترجمة المعتمدة موجود فيها ثلاث سنين كما ورد فى المتن نفسه والتصحيح للخطا وهو سنة واحدة 
ايه بقة يا حبيب قلبى التلات اسئلة اللى عايزاها 
فى كلتا الحالتين تلات سنين وهى القراءة الخطا وسنة واحدة وهى قراءة النص المساورى ومتفق مع قمران وهى القراءة الصح 
اى اسئلة اخرى يا استاذ؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## sheref_mo (4 فبراير 2011)

معلش لاني كنت انك فاكر صاحب الموضوع
شوف كلامك


> Line 1: 2nd word from last: Q = "shaniym" and M = "shanah." M = "within a year" Q = "within three years."



السطر الاول في قمران سنين × النص المسوري بيقول سنة
قمران بيقول سنين × النص العبري بيقول سنة

همشي ورا كلامك وهنقول ان كلمة ثلاثة غلط لان تحتها علامة بتقول انها تصحيح نعمل ايه في كلمة سنين اللي موجودة في قمران ؟
يعني لو شلنا تلاتة بيقى المخطوطة بتقول
في سنة كسنين الاجير !!!!!!!
والنص المسوري مش بيقول كدة وضده ايضا


وبعدين انت مش عاوز تعلق على كلام موقع المخطوطة دي ليه ؟

Large O: Three pages have what looks like a large flattened "O" but there is no apparent reason for the mark Another peculiar editorial mark is at the end of line 19 which looks like a large O. This is the end of the line just before the erasure and insertion of line 20. There is also a word inserted in the t e x t in the margin just above this O mark. This mark is also found at the top of page 17 but there is no apparent reason for it being there

ازاي موقع المخطوطة بيقول مافيش سبب واضح لوجود العلامة اللي انتو بتقولو علامة للتصحيح !!!!



> ايه بقة يا حبيب قلبى التلات اسئلة اللى عايزاها



النقطة اللي بكلمك فيها السؤال الاول
سؤالي التاني هو



> كيف تكون الكلمة التي في الاسفل كلمة سنة وهي بالعبرية هكذا שנה مليون علامة تعجب



والتالت



> ولكن التركيب الذي جاء في مخطوطة قمران שׁלושׁ ليس هو التركيب الكتابي وهذا دليل اخر ايضا علي ان التركيب اللغوي غير دقيق وتم تصليحه



ازاي خطا مع انه مذكور في الكتاب المقدس ؟

سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 
21 : 12 אם-שלוש שנים רעב ואם-שלשה חדשים נספה מפני-צריך וחרב אויבך למשגת ואם-שלשת ימים חרב יהוה ודבר בארץ ומלאך יהוה משחית בכל-גבול ישראל ועתה ראה מה-אשיב את-שלחי דבר

 إِمَّا ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ جُوعٌ، أَوْ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ هَلاَكٌ أَمَامَ مُضَايِقِيكَ وَسَيْفُ أَعْدَائِكَ يُدْرِكُكَ، أَوْ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ يَكُونُ فِيهَا سَيْفُ الرَّبِّ وَوَبَأٌ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَمَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ يَعْثُو فِي كُلِّ تُخُومِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَانْظُرِ الآنَ مَاذَا أَرُدُّ جَوَابًا لِمُرْسِلِي اكتفي بهذا الان وفي الانتظار

يارب الاقي رد


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

> السطر الاول في قمران سنين × النص المسوري بيقول سنة
> قمران بيقول سنين × النص العبري بيقول سنة
> 
> همشي ورا كلامك وهنقول ان كلمة ثلاثة غلط لان تحتها علامة بتقول انها تصحيح نعمل ايه في كلمة سنين اللي موجودة في قمران ؟
> ...


*ضده ازاى وقمران تشهد ايضا ان مجد قيدار سيفنى فى مدة سنة
ايه اللى ضده يا حبيبى شهدت مثلا ان المدة ستكون قرون ؟؟؟؟؟
مازالت المدة فى قمران سنة 
*


> Large O: Three pages have what looks like a large flattened "O" but there is no apparent reason for the mark Another peculiar editorial mark is at the end of line 19 which looks like a large O. This is the end of the line just before the erasure and insertion of line 20. There is also a word inserted in the t e x t in the margin just above this O mark. This mark is also found at the top of page 17 but there is no apparent reason for it being there


*ناقشنى كل واحدة على حدة لو مفيش معنى لوجودها فى مناطق اخرى فى المخطوط هنا التصحيح موجود فلا اهمية لوجود العلامة النقدية من عدمه فى وجود التصحيح نفسه 
دى مواقع وجود العلامات النقدية فى مخطوطات اشعياء فى قمران ككل
http://www.ao.net/~fmoeller/qum-intr.htm#O*
*الثالث انا مفهمش فى النحو العبرى *​


----------



## sheref_mo (4 فبراير 2011)

> ناقشنى كل واحدة على حدة لو مفيش معنى لوجودها فى مناطق اخرى فى المخطوط هنا التصحيح موجود فلا اهمية لوجود العلامة النقدية من عدمه فى وجود التصحيح نفسه
> دى مواقع وجود العلامات النقدية فى مخطوطات اشعياء فى قمران ككل
> http://www.ao.net/~fmoeller/qum-intr.htm#O



بعد قليل نلتقي ولكن اريد منك توضيح اكثر لهذه الجزئية
ولو تسمح بنقل تعليقات لشخص غيري على الموضوع
والرد ايضا على سؤالي هذا



> كيف تكون الكلمة التي في الاسفل كلمة سنة وهي بالعبرية هكذا שנה مليون علامة تعجب


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 فبراير 2011)

لي عودة في المساء ولكن نقطة صغيرة مضجكة وهى :




> يعني لو شلنا تلاتة بيقى المخطوطة بتقول
> في سنة كسنين الاجير !!!!!!!




ما المشكلة ...؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

*العالم Fred P Miller اللى وضع الترجمة للفائف قمران لسفر اشعياء وضع اشارات لكل علامات التنصيص فى ترجمته ومعناها 
علامة التنصيص هذة *




*معنى الجزء الملون ان لو وجدنا نص بين علامتين تنصيص كهذة**[
] معناه انه نص عليه علامة نقدية وتم تصحيحه بواسطه الناسخ او المصحح لوجود خطا فيه*
*رجوعا لترجمته لاشعياء 21*
*1. (Continue 21:15) the heavy burden of war. (16) Because thus said YHWH to me in yet [m..three] [*O] years [one year] as the years of 
2. a hired man all the glory of Kedar will be ended*
*فمترجم المخطوط هو القائل فى علامات تنصيصه ومدلولها انه وجد فى هذة الكلمة خطا فكتب m..three اى غير موجود فى النص الماسورى ثلاث سنين ولكنه موجود فى قمران ثم وضع علامة*o اى علامة نقدية ثم وضح كلمة سنة بين قوسين وهو نفسه قال لما يضع نص بين هذة العلامات التنصيصية معناه ايه
**Text dotted by the scribe or editor to 
show it was written mistakenly
اما علامات التنصيص اللى بترمز لوجود نص فى الماسورى مخالف لنص مخطوطات قمران هى كالاتى
**3. your root and your remnant I {he} will slay your remnant.*
*{ } These Brackets  { } mark words found in M that differ from Q.*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

*يغلق الان ويفتح ليلا لحين تواجدى انا ومولكا واستكمال الموضوع*​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

*باك 
يتسائل : ى ياترى الكلمة المكتوبة يا هولى بايبل تحت كلمة ثلاث هل هى كلمة شنه 
الاخ مشكورا اثبت ان التصحيح هو شنه اى سنه 
ازاى 
اولا قد سبق واتلكمنا عن ترجمة لفائف اشعياء فى قمران وان القراءتين مدونتين قراءة ثلاث وقرءاة سنة وهناك علامة نقدية وسبق وشوفنا ماهى مدلول كل علامة تنصيص حسب المترجم 
هنا نشوف المخطوط نفسه
ركزوا معايا 
كلمة سنة بالعبرى تنطق شنه وتكتب هكذا
**שנה*

*كلمة ثلاث **شلوش** بالعبرى كما جاءت فى قمران*
*שׁלושׁ*
*الاتفاق فى الحرف الاول فى كلا الكملتين   اللى هو الشين*
*التصليح فى المخطوط كتب كالاتى *
*שׁלושׁ**
وتحته حرفين
*
*فالتصحيح تم لما بعد الشين والحرف الاول**ש** مشترك بين الكلمتين 
ولو لاحظنا التصحيح هنلاقيه حرفين بس مش ثلاثة ومكتوب بداية من الحرف الثانى لكلمة شلوش 
ركز معايا فى الصورة*







*الاخ المسلم كتر خيره بيشترك مع المسيحين ودا فى حد ذاته شيء غريب ان تجد تشكيك يثبت مانقوله فهو اثبت اتفاق قمران مع الماسورى* *ودى الصورة الىل اثبت بيها التصحيح*
*لاحظ بنفسه ان اثبت ان الحرف الاول فى التصحيح هو حرف النون*
*



*
*
الحرف الاول فى التصحيح هو* *נ
وهو الحرف الثانى فعلا فى كلمة شنه **שנה*
*هو مش حرف الشين **ש اللى هو بداية الكلمة المصححة
لان حرف الشين مكتوب فى كلمة ثلاث التصحيح تم هكذا ثلاث **שׁלושׁ** وتم تصحيحه لسنة**שנה 
دا اول نقطة ووحدها كفيلة بانهاء الموضوع 
*


----------



## sheref_mo (4 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا وجميل جدا ان راي شمس الحق الرد واتنمى ان يدعو شخص يعرف العبرية التي يجهلها ليتحدث فيها
وسأقوم بنقل ردودكم لمنتدى الفرقان
ونقل ردود الاخ abc صاحب الموضوع عليها لكم هنا
ونحن في انتظار كل من يستطيع ان يرد


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

*استكمالا مع الموضوع لقطع النور والمية والهوا 
كلمة مسا 
**1) load, bearing, tribute, burden, lifting*
*a) load, burden*
*b) lifting, uplifting, that to which the soul lifts itself up*
*c) bearing, carrying*
*d) tribute, that which is carried or brought or borne*
*2) utterance, oracle, burden*
*معناها حمل او ثقل او مصيبة 
المعنى التانى oracle معانها رؤيا او اعلان الهى 
**1RM                        someone who the ancient Greeks believed could communicate with the gods, who gave advice to people or told them what would happen*
*2RM    a message given by an oracle*
*3                        a person or book that gives advice and information - used humorously*

*يعنى رسالة بتوصلها لشخص بالايحاء او باعلان سرائرى 
فلو اختارنا المعنى دا لكلمة مسا فيكون النبى الذى كانت له الاعلان والنبوة هو اشعياء نفسه عن العربية 
وجميع التراجم بلا استثناء ترجموها بالمعنين سواء اعلان عن ارض العربية او ثقل وعبء سيقع على العربية وفى كلا الطرقتين مينفعكش 
ياما رؤيا بخصوص العربية ويكون فيها المستقبل للنبوة هو الذى كان له كلام الرب اشعياء بن اموص
ياما ثقل على العربية *
*اولا اللى ترجموها رؤيا تخص العربية*
*New International Version (©1984)
An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia,*
*New Living Translation (©2007)
This message came to me concerning Arabia: O caravans from Dedan, hide in the deserts of Arabia.*
*English Standard Version (©2001)
The oracle concerning Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites.*
*New American Standard Bible (©1995)
The oracle about Arabia. In the thickets of Arabia you must spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites.*
*GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
This is the divine revelation about Arabia. You caravan of travelers from the people of Dedan will spend the night in the forest of Arabia.*​*عايز تترجمها رؤيا او نبوة وماله مفيش اى مشكلة فمستقبل النبوة هو اشعياء نفسه وموضوع الاعلان النبوى  بلاد العرب والخراب اللى هيحل بيها
ايه دخل ابن امنة فى الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟*
*الشق التانى اختاروا كلمة ثقل او عبء على بلاد العرب *
*King James Bible
The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim.*
*American King James Version
The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall you lodge, O you traveling companies of Dedanim.*
*American Standard Version
The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites.*
*Bible in Basic English
The word about Arabia. In the thick woods of Arabia will be your night's resting-place, O travelling bands of Dedanites!*
*Douay-Rheims Bible
The burden in Arabia. In the forest at evening you shall sleep, in the paths of Dedanim. *
*Darby Bible Translation
The burden against Arabia. In the forest of Arabia shall ye lodge, ye caravans of Dedanites.*
*English Revised Version
The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanites.*
*Webster's Bible Translation
The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanim.*
*World English Bible
The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia you will lodge, you caravans of Dedanites.*
*Young's Literal Translation
The burden on Arabia. In a forest in Arabia ye lodge, O travellers of Dedanim.*​*الغالبية العظمة من التراجم ترجموها عبء او ثقل على العربية 
طيب ترجمة المؤسسة اليهودية نفسها للنص 
יג  מַשָּׂא, בַּעְרָב:  בַּיַּעַר בַּעְרַב תָּלִינוּ, אֹרְחוֹת דְּדָנִים. 
13 The burden upon Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites. * 




*طبعا لما اكتشف انه بيعادى العالم كله علشان يثبت نبوة قالك كل الترجمات محرفة
لا معنى رؤيا تخص العربية او ثقل على العربية هيفيدك*
*قام الفطن قالك لا اصل دى بالذات مسا باراب طيب ايه الجديد مهى الترجمة الدقيقة ليها حمل على العربية هو حرف الجر دا مبيتجرمش غير فى حتى لو فى 
تعالى نشوف 
حمل فى العربية ماشى ايه المشكلة
رؤيا فى العربية برضة ايه المشكلة 
فى كلتا الحالتين الكلام يخص حدث سيحدث فى العربية واللى كان ليه الاعلان النبوى عنها هو اشعياء بن اموص 
لكن فى  حاجة اسمها حمل فى بلاد العرب طيب ترجملى دى كدا *
*وقال للاويين الذين كانوا يعلمون كل اسرائيل الذين كانوا مقدسين للرب اجعلوا تابوت القدس في البيت الذي بناه سليمان بن داود ملك اسرائيل. ليس لكم ان تحملوا على الاكتاف. الآن اخدموا الرب الهكم وشعبه اسرائيل.*
*ויאמר ללוים [כ המבונים] [ק המבינים] לכל־ישראל הקדושים ליהוה תנו את־ארון־הקדש בבית אשר בנה שלמה בן־דויד מלך ישראל אין־לכם משא בכתף עתה עבדו את־יהוה אלהיכם ואת עמו ישראל׃*
*مسا بكتيف
تحملوا على الاكتاف ولا نترجمها تحملوا فى الاكتاف ولا رؤيا فى الاكتاف

*


----------



## sheref_mo (4 فبراير 2011)

> حمل على الاكتاف ولا نترجمها حمل فى الاكتاف ولا رؤيا فى الاكتاف
> ايه العالم المفلسة دول
> استنى يا كابتن لسه بدرى انت رايح فين



انتظر لكل ردود وابشر
فهناك رسالة لك نصها انك ستكون انت الاخر رمزا للجهل ومدعاة ايام للضحك بعد المدعو هولي بايبل
اكمل


----------



## sheref_mo (4 فبراير 2011)

> طيب خليه يشرفنا لو راجل ويتفضل ويبطل شغل الفيران من قلة الادب من بعيد لبعيد وانا هخليه يلعن اليوم اللى بيهجص فيه على المسلمين العبط امثالك واقعد اتفرج واحنا بنحنطه وبنرميه فى الزبالة جنب اخواته انتوا نسيتوا ولا ايه انكوا فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية



لا داعي للشخصنة ودنو لغة الحديث
دع العلم الفيصل 
اما عما تزعم انك ستفعله فالرد 
انه مازال في الانتظار ، وعقمت نساؤكم ان تلدن من يفعل ذلك
اكمل ردودك لو سمحت فانا اصور الان وانقلها لصفحات منتدى الفرقان


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

*السبعينة اللى قبل الميلاد بثلاث قرون ترجمتها ايه كابتن؟؟
فى سنة كسنة الاجير 
طيب وهرب منها ازاى ، قالك اصلهم مترجموش كملة وحى من جهه العرب
طيب وايه يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت عارف زى مين لما واحد يسالك يقولك هو انت كلت ايه امبارح تقوله اصل الماتش كان حلو
ايه علاقة الاعتراض بالدليل
الل يقول بان السبعينية الىل من قبل الميلاد وقد تكون اقدم من قمران نفسها شاهد على ان الكلمة سنة تقوم تعترض وتقولى اصل فى جزء غير مترجم
ودا منظر اعتراض واحد محترم
 دا لا ينتقص من شهادتها على اصولية قراءة فى سنة 
*[FONT=Palatino Linotype,Athena] διότι οὕτως εἶπέ μοι Κύριος· ἔτι *ἐνιαυτὸς** ὡς ἐνιαυτὸς μισθωτοῦ, ἐκλείψει ἡ δόξα τῶν υἱῶν Κηδάρ*[/FONT]
* لما تيجى يا حاج تتطبق النقد النصى الاخطاء الواردة لا تنتقص من اهمية شاهد اثبات القراءة 
لما تناقش قراءة نقدية فى العهد الجديد وتلاقى السينائية شاهدة لاصولية النص المسلم مفيش عالم بيقول اصل فى اخطاء فى السينائية فدا لا يعتبر شاهد اثبات من السينائية يندرج تحت قائمة شواهد الاثبات
 الخطا فى الترجمة او فى اى نسخة ودا شئ وارد واخطاء السبعينية معروفة ومحصاة لكنه لا ينتقص من شهادة السبعينية على دقة النص الماسوريتك

  وايضا بيقول الفلجاتا والبشيطا متاخرين زمنيا 
طيب برضة ايه علاقة الاعتراض بالدليل المقدم 
مانا بكل بساطة اقولك قمران متاخرة زمنيا عن السبعينية اذن فلنحكم بنفس المنطق 
هل الاقدمية هى الفيصل  ام يوجد شئ يسمى التوزيع الجغرافى بمختلف الخلفيات سريانى ولاتينى ويونانى عبرى وقبطى 
الفلجاتا من القرن الرابع ومن قبلها old latin منتصف الثانى
وسبق وعرضه نصه
ودا ترجمة لاتينى للنص القبطى متفق مع الفلجاتا والسبعينى والعبرى والبشيطا وكل تراجم العالم





** متعرفش حاجة اسمها انتقال النص عبر الاجيال ومدى التوزيع الجغرافى واهميته فى تحديد اصولية القراءة
اللى كان متوفر فى القرون الاولى غير متوفر الان لان العلماء بيضعوا فى اعتبارهم ان كل شاهد متسلسل من شواهد اقدم قد لا تكون متوفرة فى القرن ال21 
دلوقتى قدامنا النص الماسوريتك بيقول سنة ودا النص المتفق عليه باكتساح ومفهوش اصلا مشكلة نقدية
السبعينية سنة 
الفلجاتا الاتينى سنة 
البشيطا والسلافينية والجوارجينية والارمنية والقبطية سنة
التوزيع الجغرافى ساحق لقراءة سنة حتى قمران بتشهد لكلمة سنة 

يتبع بكوارث  

*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

*منتظرين اعتراضكم لنبدا فى الجزء التالى فمازال هناك الكثيييييييييييييير 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2011)

*نقطة كدا على الماشى قبل مننتظر حمامتنا الزاجلة بين المنتدين
لما سال الدكتور هولى بايبل على نسب محمدك الاشهر من نار على علم
قولت هنقسمه لتلت اجزاء 
ماشى
اول جزء لعدنان وهو الجزء المتفق عليه او بمعنى اصح هو دا اخركم  
مين عدنان دا فى حد فى ابناء اسماعيل اسمه عدنان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعدنان دا ابن مين من ابناء اسماعيل ال12
فى 12 ابن لاسماعيل
نبايوت وقيدار ادبئيل مبسام مشماع دومة مسا حدار تيما يطور نافيش قدمة
عدنان دا يرجع لاى ابن منهم؟؟؟
مفيش يا ابنى حد اسمه عدنان
طيب همشيها عدنان علشان خاطر عيونك 
تعالى نشوف مين عدنان واحد ميعرفهوش اصلا
فى الروض الانف
**قال القتبي: وقد قيل في عدنان هو ابن ميدعة وقيل ابن يحثم قاله القتبي وما بعد عدنان من الأسماء مضطرب فيه فالذي صح أن محمد انتسب إلى عدنان لم يتجاوزه بل قد روي عن طريق ابن عباس أنه لما بلغ عدنان. قال " كذب النسابون مرتين أو ثلاثا "، والأصح في هذا الحديث أنه من قول ابن مسعود وروي عن عمر أنه قال إنما ننتسب إلى عدنان وما فوق ذلك لا ندري ما هو*
*ركز بيقولك فوق عدنان حتى ميعرفوش دا انت عرفت مين عدنان دا اصلا*
*استنى متمشيش لسه فى طريق اخر عدنان هو ابن نبايوت او الىل سموه نابت مش قيدار 
وقال أبو عمر بن عبد البر رحمه الله: كان قوم من السلف – منهم عبد الله بن مسعود وعمرو بن ميمون الأودي ومحمد بن كعب القرظي – إذا تلو {وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُهُمْ إلاَّ الله} (إبراهيم/9) قالوا: كذب النسَّابون، وروي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه كان إذا بلغ عدنان يقول: كذب النسَّابون. قال السهيلي: وقد رأى جماعة جوازَ ذلك، منهم ابن إسحاق والبخاري والزبير بن بكار والطبري وغيرهم من العلماء، قال أبو عمر بن عبد البر: والذي عليه أئمة هذا الشأن في نسب عدنان قالوا: عدنان بن أدد بن مقوم بن ناحور بن تيرح بن يعرب بن يشجب بن نابت بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم*
*ايه رائيك ان العرب لا يعرفوا من هو وراء عدنان وعنده النسب منقطع*
*لكن اختلفوا فيما بين **عدنان * *وبين **إسماعيل * *من الآباء ، فقيل : بينهما تسعة آباء ، وقيل : سبعة ، وقيل مثل ذلك عن جماعة . لكن اختلفوا في أسماء بعض الآبا**ء ، وقيل : بينهما خمسة عشر أبا ، وقيل : بينهما أربعون أبا وهو بعيد ، وقد ورد عن طائفة من العرب ذلك . *

* وأما **عروة بن الزبير ، * *فقال : ما وجدنا من يعرف ما وراء **عدنان * *ولا **قحطان * *إلا تخرصا . *
*وجاء بهذا الإسناد **أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا انتهى إلى **عدنان * *أمسك ويقول : " كذب النسابون قال الله تعالى : ( **وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا **  ( 38 ) ) **  [ **الفرقان ] . 
**قال **ابن سعد * *  : **الأمر عندنا الإمساك عما وراء **عدنان * *إلى **إسماعيل * *  . *

* وروى * *سلمة الأبرش ، * *عن **ابن إسحاق * *هذا النسب إلى **يشجب * *سواء ، ثم خالفه فقال : **يشجب بن يانش بن ساروغ بن كعب بن العوام بن قيذار بن نبت بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم * *الخليل عليهم السلام . 
ولسه فى كلام كتيييييييييييير هيتقال 
والى الان قبيلة بنى هاشم لا نعرف لها نسب ولا ترجع لاسماعيل الابن المطرود واللى ملوش اى وعد الهى 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2011)

*ننقل الجزء الأول من الرد ونطلب من صاحبه أن يراجعه ويعطينا التمام بأن هذا هو رده الأخير وانه تأكد من محتواه لكي نختصر الوقت لان الأخطاء كثيرة جداً

كلامه نصاً الآن :*



> *كنت  قد أتوقع – كما ذكرت -  أن تغلب على الرد صفة البحث العلمي والأمانة  النقلية ، ولكنني للأسف لم أجد ذلك وما وجدت إلا العكس والنقيض .
> 
> أول جزء في رد الدكتور هولي بايبل كان عبارة عن تحليل – أو بالأددق مفترض  أنه تحليل – للفقرة السادسة عشر من الأصحاح الواحد والعشرين من سفر أشعياء  كما ورد في العمود السابع عشر من المخطوطة 1QIsa :
> 
> ...



*هل هذا هو ردك في هذه النقطة ؟!*

*خيار كرماً مِنّا : ما تراه واهٍ في بحثك فأشر إليه لنا كي لا نقرأه مرة أخرى ونرد عليه وما تراه هو الفيصل فأيضاً أشر إليه ..*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2011)

يا اخوة نرجو الإسلراع في التأكيد سواء بالمصادقة أو بالنفي !


----------



## sheref__moh (7 فبراير 2011)

طيب يا شمس الحق
انا هنقلك دلوقتي الردود على كلامك بصفتي الحمام الزاجل زي ما قولتو عليا
الردود للاخ abcdef_475 وللأخ one_or_three


----------



## sheref__moh (7 فبراير 2011)

الأخ abcdef_475
---------------------------


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *يبدأ ذلك الشخص الجاهل بالعبرية كما يقول بتحليل مخطوط عبري بقنبلة جهلونووية جديدة فيقول*
> ...


----------



## sheref__moh (7 فبراير 2011)

نكمل مع abc


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *نستكمل ما تبقى من رد ذلك المسكين إذ يقول*
> ...


----------



## sheref__moh (7 فبراير 2011)

واخر مشاركة ل abc


> *بسم الله ، والله اكبر ، اللهم تقبل مني
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sheref__moh (7 فبراير 2011)

ونصيحة من الأخ abc للأخ شمس الحق وهي امانة امنها لي


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> امانة يا فيرناندو توصل هذه الرسالة لذلك الجاهل بالعبرية
> ...


----------



## sheref__moh (7 فبراير 2011)

والآن مع مشاركات الآخ one1_or_three



> [align=justify]
> السلام عليكم
> بعض الأشياء التي لفتت نظري في كلام تلميذ هولي بايبل، أود التعليق عليها هنا
> 
> ...


----------



## sheref__moh (7 فبراير 2011)

المشاركة الثانية ل one1_or_three3 

[align=justify] 
يقول الكتكوت:






طبعا أثبتنا ووضحنا أن كلمة شنه غير موجودة في قمران أصلاً، فهو يدعي أن الناسخ كتبها تحت كلمة ثلاث، وهذا كذب ونصب، ليس غريبا على الكتكوت.
طبعا هو عنده رعب من الشيخ عرب، وليس هو وحده، وإن شاء الله يظل مرعوب منه للأبد، فما دخل الشيخ عرب بالكلام، ويزيد على ذلك رعبه من الأخ طارق، يجيله في كوابيس النوم.
يتبع بالليل إن شاء الله.
[/align]


----------



## sheref__moh (7 فبراير 2011)

الثالثة ل one1_or_three3


> [align=justify]
> [align=justify]
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يتابع الكتكوت فيقول
> ...


----------



## sheref__moh (7 فبراير 2011)

الاخيرة ل one1_or_three3


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أنا والله ماسك نفسي عن الشتيمة بس عشان العالم كله يشوف الفرق بين اخلاق المسلم واخلاق الكتكوت
> نستعين بالله ونتابع
> يقول الكتكوت:
> ...


----------



## sheref__moh (7 فبراير 2011)

اتفضل رد يا شمس الحق
ربنا يعينك :kap:


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2011)

*لا اعرف هل سيتم التصديق على هذه المداخلة ام لا ولكن الى ان يتم رد فعل نقوم بالموجود :

*


> * بداية هذه المهزلة العلمية تناقض مع رد المدعو هولي بايبل الذي زعم ان التصحيح كان بكلمة سنة " ??? " كاملة إذ يقول :*


*

بعد إذنك استخرج لي كلمة " كاملة " من كلام الدكتور هولي بايبل .. ولك جزيل الشكر ..

*


> * وكلامه خطأ في البداية فالخلاف بين الكلمتين ليس محصورا في حرفين فقط " النون والهِا ?? " بل هناك حرف ثالث وهو حرف " اليود ? " فلا اعلم اين ذهب من حساباته ، المهم .*


*
ده حقك انك تكون عايز تعرف اين ذهب ، بس قبل ما نعرف مع بعض اين ذهب هل اتفقت معنا في انه تصحيح للحرفين ؟ بحيث ان كل مشكلتك في اليود ؟!

*


> * مازال يصمم هؤلاء المدلسين على اعتبار وجود كلمة شلوش ???? خطأ وفوقها علامة تصحيح الذي يسميها ذلك الجاهل في قنبلة جهلو نووية ثانية*


*

هل ميلر مدلس ؟


*


> *ولا يوجد سبب معروف لوجودها يقول أحدهم تارة أنها علامة قصد بها الناسخ التصحيح ، ويقول الآخر أنها علامة نقدية*


*

نريد ان نعرف من قال انها تصحيح لخطأ ؟

*​


> *Another peculiar editorial mark is at the end of line 19 which looks like a large O. This is the end of the line just before the erasure and insertion of line 20. There is also a word inserted in the t e x t in the margin just above this O mark. This mark is also found at the top of page 17 but there is no apparent reason for it being there
> 
> *​


*


ده كلام جميل ، ولكن اين قال انها ليست تصحيح لخطأ ؟!

*


> * فكيف يصمم هؤلاء الجهلة والمدلسين على وجود هذا الخطأ التي قامت تلك العلامة بتصحيحه ؟؟؟!!!*


*

سنعرف كيف ...

*


> * فهذا الحرف الذي يدعي انه نون هو مطابق للحرف الثاني في كلمة جبوري ????? وهو حرف البيت او الباء باللغة العربية ، والكلمة تنطق كما ذكرنا جِبوري وليست جنوري حتى يقول أن هذا الحرف حرف النون ، فكيف يستغفل الناس ليقول لهم ان هذا هو حرف النون مستشهداً بكلمة جبوري ????? .*


*

كلامك خطأ لسببين رئيسيين :

الأول : ان التصحيح جاء اسفل من كلمة شلوش ولم يأتِ أعلى كلمة جبوري كما أثبت بنفسك في الصورة





الثاني : انك اخطأت عندما وضعت حرف البيت بدلا من النون لان الشرطة الشهيرة بتفريقه عن النون ليست موجودة فالبيت يكتب هكذا  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 و اما النون يكتب هكذا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ، واظن ان الشرطة واضحة جدا ، وانت كما أثبت بنفسك أيضا بتكبير الحرف فوضعت لنا :

*​*





**
فأين الشَرطة ؟ وهذا دليل آخر انه تصحيح ...



*


> * ثم ان تنازلنا وقبلنا بأن ذلك الحرف هو نون ، فأين حرف الهِا ? المتبقي ؟*


*
جميل ، قل لي ما هو الحرف الثاني في التصحيح ...

*


> * بل أن المفاجأة هي أن الكلمة الموجودة تحت كلمة شلوش هي كلمة ??? وليست ??? أو ??? كما كنا قد فرضنا تخمينا من قبل نتيجة صعوبة قراءتها .*


*
صدقني عزيزي ولا هذه ولا هذه ولا هذه !! والأسباب :

1. الحرف الأول ليس بيت أصلا بل نون بسبب عدم وجود الشرطة الشهيرة له كما رأينا
2. الحرف الثاني ليس نون أصلا ايضا والأسباب :
   ا / ان الحرف الأول هو نون وبالتالي لا معنى هنا لو جاء نون و نون مباشرة
  ب / حرف النون بشكليه لم يخلو من الشرطة العلوية ذات الميل فالتغير كله كان في الجزء السفلي له لانه اصلا يكتب من الأعلى للأسفل فشكله الأول و شكله الثاني هما 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. وهو الحرف الأخير اليود ولا اعرف ماذا ستقول هنا فمن قليل اخبرتنا أن اليود هو

*


> *بل هناك حرف ثالث وهو حرف " اليود ו " فلا اعلم اين ذهب من حساباته*


*
والآن تخبرنا ان اليود هو :

*


> * بل أن المفاجأة هي أن الكلمة الموجودة تحت كلمة شلوش هي كلمة בני وليست בלי أو כלי كما كنا قد فرضنا تخمينا من قبل نتيجة صعوبة قراءتها .*


*

فأيهما تختار ؟ ، هذه واحدة واما الثانية فهي أن كلمة ثلاثة في قمران لم يكتب فيها اليود بهذا الشكل حيث كتب " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " وكما هو موضح أيضا الكلمة التالية ، فنريد منك فضلا أن تختار بينهما ...


*


> *ولذلك فرسم حرف النون مختلف عما ادعاه ذلك المخرف*


*

ما نعرفه عن حرف النون أن له شكلين هما " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " وكلاهما له شرطة علوية لانه يكتب من الأعلى فكان التغير هو من الأسفل للإنتقال للحروف التالية فهل جاء اي منهما في الكلمة المُشار اليها ؟

*


> * وهو كما واضح في كلمة شنايم שנים كما في المخطوطة  فأين هذا من الشكل الموضوع ؟!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

لو سحمت ، استخرج لي كلمة " شنايم שנים " من هذا الجزء المشار اليه في المخطوطة بـ " كما في المخطوطة " ....


*


> *وهي الكلمة الموجودة في الفقرة 17 בני קדר بني قيدر اي ابناء قيدار *


*

حقيقةً ، كلمة بني قِدر جاء في المخطوطة هكذا :

*




​​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2011)

*ابتدي يا دوكتور*
*الرب معك*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 فبراير 2011)

انا مسيحى


----------



## apostle.paul (7 فبراير 2011)

*بليل يا حبيبى بليل ، انا خلصت خلاص مخدش فى ايدى غلوة 

بس شرطنا للحوار حمامتك الزاجلة تحبسها فى قفصها واى مشاركة هينقلها على لسان اخرين هتحذف
عايز تعملى فيها بتعرف تحاور مسيحين يبقى تدخل تكلمهم 
المرة الجاية هتشرفنا بنفسك يتثبت الموضوع ان النبوة الىل حدثت من الالاف السنين تنطبقها على رسولك
بلاش تعمل اكونت تانى خد من صاحبك نفس الاكونت وادخل بيه وقول انا اللى كتبت الموضوع وانا مسؤل عن كل حرف فيه وجاى اكلمكم فيه واثبت اللى عايز تثبته ولنرى........
ايه رائيك؟؟؟
بس احنا مش هنحطالك مشاركتنا غير لما تدخل بنفسك وتكلمنا
قولت ايه؟؟؟؟
الساعة 4 ونص اهى قدامك لبليل المشاركات جاهزة انا هنقلها بس ليكوا بس قبل مننقلها 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 فبراير 2011)

*يا اخ شريف ، افهم ، لما هو ينزل رد بتستنى لما نرد عليه وبعد كدة تنقل له ردنا وبعد كدة رده على ردنا وهكذا ، عشان كل كلمة يكون ليها وقت للرد مش كل الردود تخش في بعضها ، اوك ؟ 
ياريت قبل ما تنقل تقول أنك هاتنقل .... عشان تشوفنا خلصنا ولا لسة ..*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 فبراير 2011)

*يغلق الموضوع حين توجدانا غدا ونقل سيل الردود هنا للموضوع
*


----------



## My Rock (8 فبراير 2011)

تم حذف الردود الخارجة عن النظام
ليستمر الحوار بالصورة المنظمة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 فبراير 2011)

*مشاركة قبل البدء في الرد :*





> *كلمة سنة one year كما ترجمها ميلر جاءت وسط قوسين [....] ومدلول هذا الرمز يعني أن هذه الكلمة موجودة في النص الماسوري MT ولا وجود لها على الإطلاق في نص قمران Q اذ يقول ميلر*
> 
> *[....] This symbol [....] marks an omission found in the M Tex t that is not in the Q scroll Tex t*​


*حقيقة ، لا أعرف ماذا اقول ، هل أنقل لك كلامه الذي ومن المفروض أنك قرأته وحفظته عن ظهر قلب أم اشرح كلامه ؟! *


* [....] This symbol [....] marks an omission found in the M text that is not in the Q scroll text.
* 
*والنص الذي ترجمه هو :*

*Because thus said YHWH to me in yet [m..three] [*O] years [one year]  as the years of           
2. a hired man all the glory of Kedar will be ended.*​ 
*والسؤال الصريح ، هل يوجد أقواس فارغة في هذه الترجمة ؟!!!*


*ننقل أيضاً كلامه :
*

* [...text...] Text dotted by the scribe or editor to show it was written mistakenly*
*
* *أي القوسين الذين بداخلهما نص ، ونعود الى ترجمته :*

*Because thus said YHWH to me in yet [m..three] [*O] years [one year]  as the years of               
2. a hired man all the glory of Kedar will be ended.

*

​ *،، قد يكون الكلام ليس واضحاً ولكي أوضحه لك سأسألك عدة أسئلة وهم :

قال ميلر أن الترجمة : *
*Because thus said YHWH to me in yet [m..three] [*O] years [one year]  as the years of     
2. a hired man all the glory of Kedar will be ended.

* *وما أريد التركيز عليه هنا هو **[m..three] حيث يقول عنها ، 

* * [m..text]  and [m+text+] words found in M that do not appear in Q. (Not all are marked)*​ 

*والسؤال الآول هل كلمة " three " توجد في المازوريتك تكست ولا توجد في قمران ؟!

السؤال الثاني هو : أدرج لنا ميلر في ترجمته الكلمات [one year] والسؤال : ما هو المعنى الذي يشير اليه هذا الرمز وبداخله الكلمات بدون نقاط ؟!

و أما الثالث فهو :

قال ميلر هنا أن الترجمة للآية 24 من الأصحاح 3 هى :

* *1.   (Chapter 3:24 cont.) a stink there instead of spice  and instead of a  girdle a rope and instead of well set hair                   
2.  baldness and instead of a sash a girding of sack cloth, because [...burning...] instead of beauty there is shame (25) Your males shall fall by the sword                    
3.  and your mighty men {&oth&} in war.  (26)  And her portals  shall lament and mourn and being cut off she shall sit on the ground.  (PP)                  *​ *
فهل يمكن أن تستخرج لنا هذه النقط في المخوطة كما هى ظاهرة في كلمة يهوه ؟ 

**



*​* 

سؤال آخير ومعذرة للإطالة 

المخوطة تقول :

* 


​ 
*فنجد أن الناسخ قام بتعديل كلمة يهوه إلى ادوناي و أيضاً أدوناي إلى يهوه في سطرين متتاليين فهل هذا تغيير نتيجة خطأ في النسخ ؟!* *( لاحظ أنك بتتكلم عن سنة 100 ق. م. ) *




> *فكما هو واضح كلمة يهوة יהוה وهي خطأ من الناسخ ومرمز لكونها خطأ*


 *سؤال بسيط جداً : ما هو " الصحيح " الذي قارنت به هذه الكلمة وقلت أنها " **خطأ من الناسخ " **؟!*





> *منتظر باقي الردود على أحر من الجمر*


 *صديقي العزيز ، نحنُ لم نبدأ أصلا في الرد ، كل هذا مجرد إحماء ومقدمة للرد وليس الرد ...* 

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 فبراير 2011)

> *وانا اريد ان اعرف ما هو اسم هذا المرجع الذي احتكم له ؟*




* حقيقةً لا تعرف ما هو هذا المرجع ؟**! *




> *هل هو قاموس في مكتبة جده هو الاخر ؟*




*جده لو كان لديه قاموس مثل هذا لكان أصبح مسيحي ، ولكن لا مشكلة فحفيده أصبح مسيحي " شمس الحق " ..... فليت كان جده لديه هذا القاموس** ..*




> *وضع كما نرى كلامها بدون أن يشير إلى مصدر*




هل عندما أقول لك أن 1 + 1 = 2 ، لابد أن أضع المصدر أم هذه معلومة معروفة للجميع ؟!




> *بالله عليكم هل هذه طريقة حوار علمي ؟*




*لا ، هى أعلى من العلمي ، فهي حوار علماء .... الذين يعرفون المراجع  بمجرد أن يروا شكل التنسيق الموضوع به المعنى ، ولكن للمعتاد على المعاجم** ...*





> *وانا اخاطبه الآن وأقول له انه بإمكانك فعل تلك الطريقة وانت تحاور زملاؤك النصارى في منتداك لتضحك وتدلس عليهم*




*صديقي ، لا تقل له هكذا ، فلن يكون هناك أمر عملي لتنفيذ كلامك له والأسباب** :

1. ان في المنتدى لا يوجد نصارى !!
2. أنه لن يضع المصدر لأنه معروف !! فلما يضعه ! بل أنه لو وضعه ( مثلا ) لي فسأعتبرها شيء غريب أن يضع لي اسم المصدر وكأني لا اعرفه !!! 
3. لن يضع المصدر بل يكتفي بمحتواه لأن المسيحي طبعه الصدق ( إلا من لم يلتزم بالمسيحيية ) أما المسلم فــــ** ......
* 



> *اما حينما تتبادل اطراف الحوار معنا ، فاعلم انك في مقام صعب يتطلب منك احضار الدليل مرفق معه المصدر كما نفعل وسنفعل دوماً *




*بالطبع  انت عندك حق ووكلام زي الفل ، فلابد أنه عندما تحاور المسلم العادي أن  تحضر له أساسيات الحوار العلمي لفترة لا تقل عن 7 سنين حتى يحفظ أسماء  المراجع ويتعود على الرجوع اليها ، فمعك حق صديقي العزيز ، فالحوار معكم  فعلا صعب بل وصعب جداً ، أنظر الى العالم أين وصلوا بعلمهم وفكرهم وانظر  إليكم وقل لي : هل يجوز الأكل باليد اليسرى أم ان الشياطين ستأكل معنا ؟!

انظر** :*

​[YOUTUBE]OCI8Cm5HR3k[/YOUTUBE]​

 

> *وأتمنى أن تتعلم منا ، وهذا لا يعيبك في شيء لأننا أساتذتك*




*موضوع الـ " أستذة " نسبي وخياري بمعنى أنك أستاذنا في ماذا ؟ وبأي قدر علم فارق بيننا وبينك ؟!
فمثلاً ما هو المجال العلمي الذي أنمت فيه أستاذة لنا ؟! هل الطب أم الصيدلة أم البترول أم الهندسة بكافة أنواعها أم ..........إلخ !
الهم إن كنت تقصد أنت أستاذ لنا في المساويء ، فهذه نحن متفقون عليها ولا خلاف**.
* 




> *لماذا لم يضع هذا النصراني رابط لمصدره هذا ؟*




*لأنه ليس نصراني** ...*





> *هل يعلم أحد لماذا ؟*



*أنفعنا بعلمك** ....*




> *الإجابة هي لأنه مستمر وماض في طريق التدليس ، وأترككم من نفس الصفحة التي نقل منها
> *





*طيب قبل ما نرد ، دليلك أنه نقل من هذه الصفحة ؟!! ، بالعامية ، اية دليلك أنه نقل من الصفحة دي أصلاً ؟!!

واحب قبل أن تجب علينا ان اذكرك بأشياء ...

يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ  تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ  نَادِمِينَ (6) الحجرات ...

وَلَا تَسُبُّوا  الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا  بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ  إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  (108) الأنعام .. *




> *
> هذه الكلمة معناها نبوة أو وحي إلهي ، وهي من بين معاني كلمة مسّا **משא*




*لا ، لو تكلمت حسب هذا المعجم والمعاني المعطاه منه فالأصح أن تقول :*

*هذه الكلمة معناها نبوة أو وحي إلهي ، وهي من بين معاني كلمة مسّا **משא **المذكورة فقط في الترجمة وليس في التعريف** ..**حيث أنها ذُكرت في ترجمة الملك جيمس فقط حسب هذا المعجم*

*هذه واحدة ،  واما الثانية فهى الأغرب حيث أنك تستشهد بقاموس أتى بالترجمة ( وليس  التعريف ) لهذه الكلمة في ترجمة واحدة فقط ولمرتين فقط وهى ترجمة كنيج جيمس  !! ، في حين أنك لو أكملت القراءة الى الترجمة الثانيى الموضوعة أيضاً  ستجد أنها لم تترجم ولا مرة واحدة فيها !!! فهل نحكم بهذه الترجمة عليك كما  تهلل أنت وتدعوه بالمدلس لهذا ؟**!!!


**من هنا نعرف السبب الحقيقي وليس السبب الوهمي الذي أراد به المسلم  تشوية صوره الأخ شمس الحق والسبب معروف ، وهو ان القاموس ذكر المعني او  التعريف **Definition**ومن المفترض أنه عندما أبحث عن المعنى لكلمة أن ابحث في القواميس أولاً ، وليس في الترجمات** ... Translated Words**كما نرى في الصورة** ..*





​ 



> *هل عرفتم الآن لماذا وضع هذا النصراني المدلس التعريف بدون مصدر ؟*



*لا لم نعرف ، فمن هو النصراني ومن هو المدلس و لم نعرف دليلك بهذا السبب فأفدنا أفادك الله ؟**!!*




> *وفحوى مداخلته هذه إنكاره أن تكون كلمة مسّا **משא**تعني وحي إلهي أو نبوة ، وفي هذا مصيبتان** :*



*المصيبة الأولى : أنك تتقول عليه وهو لم يقل هذا مطلقاً فهل تستطيع أن تقتبس لنا أين قال أن الكلمة لا يمكن أن تعني " وحي إلهي " ؟**!!!
**المصيبة الثانية : أنها مذكورة في ترجمة الفانديك فكيف سينكرها وهى التي يقرأ منها بشكل أساسي ؟*


*رجاء ، لا تضح الفحوى و إلتم بما نقله ولا تأوله لشيء آخر لم ننطق به** ..*





> *أولهما**: **جهله الشديد بجوانب الموضوع اللغوية وعدم الإحاطة بها قل الحديث عنها** .*




*اعتقد ان في كلمة مش موجودة في الجملة دي ، صح ولا انا غلطان ؟*



> *Strong's Hebrew and Greek
> 
> *​*
> 
> ...


* 
*​ 
​ 


 *أولا : جيد جدا انك اثبت ان في المعجم جاء المعنى في الأخير ، فشكراً لك ...
ثانيا : لنضع معجم سترونج ونرى ماذا يقول :*​*H4853
**משּׂא**
maśśa**̂**'
mas-saw'
From H5375; a burden; specifically tribute, or (abstractly) porterage; figuratively an utterance, chiefly a doom, especially singing; mental, desire: - burden, carry away, prophecy, X they set, song, tribute.*​

 *هل  لاحظتم الجزء الاحمر ؟ لماذا ياترى لم يضعه ؟! عموما لن نوجه اليه الملامة  قبل ان يجب علينا حتى لا نظلمه فربما لم يراه فلم ينقله ،، ربما** !

**ولكن المهم ، ماذا لو ذهبنا لأصل الكلمة هذه ؟ ، لنرى** !*​*H5375*
*נסה    נשׂא*
* na**̂**śa**̂**'** na**̂**sa**̂**h*
* naw-saw', naw-saw'*
* A primitive root;  to lift, in a great variety of applications, literally and  figuratively, absolutely and relatively: - accept, advance, arise, (able  to, [armour], suffer to) bear (-er, up), bring (forth), burn, carry  (away), cast, contain, desire, ease, exact, exalt (self), extol, fetch,  forgive, furnish, further, give, go on, help, high, hold up, honourable  (+ man), lade, lay, lift (self) up, lofty, marry, magnify, X needs,  obtain, pardon, raise (up), receive, regard, respect, set (up), spare,  stir up, + swear, take (away, up), X utterly, wear, yield.*​

 *والآن** ، هل ترون كلمة **prophecy **بين كل هذه الكلمات ؟**


**ولن أعلق أكثر من هذا ، واللبيب بالإشارةِ يَفْهَمُ** ....

ثالثاً : وهذا شيء غريب بجد فهو يثبت ما اثبتناه قبله !!! أه بجد حتى شوفوا شمس قال اية :

*​

> *عايز  تترجمها رؤيا او نبوة وماله مفيش اى مشكلة فمستقبل النبوة هو اشعياء نفسه  وموضوع الاعلان النبوى  بلاد العرب والخراب اللى هيحل بيها
> ايه دخل ابن امنة فى الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟*


*

فعجبي !!*

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 فبراير 2011)

> *المعجم الحديث : عربي عبري
> تأليف زكي جمال
> *


*تعرف لو حتى كنت قلت لي : تأليف مولكا مولكان ؟! ، كنت هاقول لك برضو مرفوض !*




> *تثقف أيها الجاهل بدل من أن تدلس
> *


*فعلاً ، نحن جميعا الآن أثبتنا انه هو الجاهل و أنه هو المدلس .. فعلا ، كلامك حِكَم*:t32:




> *أما عن المصيبة الثانية : هي أن كلمة مسّا משא ذكرت صراحة في الكتاب المقدس لتعني الوحي*


*طيب ما احنا عارفين ، اية الجديد ؟!! اية المعلومة الي قدمتها للمسلمين من بين هذه الكلمات ؟!! *



> * سفر ملاخي الأصحاح الأول *


*وسفر   ملاخي ليه بس ، طيب ما هى موجودة قبلها بكام آية ! في الفانديك !! اية   اللي يوديك لملاخي وهى فوقيها مباشرة !!! تحب أجيب لك تاني ولا دي كفاية ! ،   بس السؤال المهم ، انت بكدة اثبت اية بالضبط عشان الواحد يكون عنده علم   بالتطورات ؟!*




> *فهل الكتاب المقدس إشترك معنا في نفس الخطأ وقال أن مسّا משא  تعني وحي ؟؟؟
> *


*ومن قال انها لا تعني وحي أصلا !! عجبي !! انت بتفترض حاجة من عندك وترد عليها !؟ فعلا حوار علمي !!*




> *والغريب في الأمر أنه ينكر أن الكلمة تعني وحي*


*يا جدع انت وحيات اعز حاجة عندك هات لي اين انكر انها تعني وحي !! اه يا نافوخي ياني :t32: ، فعلا هو ده الغريب !!*



> *وسؤال هامشي له
> *


*طالما هامشي ، خليه دلوقتى على جنب ، عشان الوقت كالسيف ...*



> *وخلال مجريات الحوار تبين لنا أن ذلك النصراني ليس جاهلاً بالعبرية فقط كما اعترف*


*دليلك النصي أنه قال " انا جاهلاً بالعبرية " ؟..*



> * ولكنه جاهل بالإنجليزية أيضاً ، وجاهل بالمفردات والألفاظ المسيحية نفسها*


*ده   هو اللي جاهل ؟ صح ؟!!! وكمان بالمفردات المسيحيية ؟! وانت يا مسلم اللي   عارف الإنجليزي والمصطلحات المسيحيية ؟! ، طيب تعرف في العربي ؟!!  فعلا الناس تحكم ..*




> *فعن جهله باللغة الإنجليزية زعمه بأن كلمة Oracle لا تعني وحي أو نبوة *


*:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:   حرام عليك يا صديقي ، انت بتكرر الكلام تاني وكل مرة من غير دليل ليه بس ؟   هات الدليل انه قال : " لا تعني وحي " !! هو حشو كلام وخلاص ؟!*




> *قاموس إلياس العصري - إنجليزي / عربي . ص 526
> 
> تأليف إلياس أنطوان - ادوار ا الياس
> 
> ط شركة إلياس العصرية للطباعة والنشر*



*أولاً   : لا يصح ان تنقل معنى من العبري الى الإنجليزي بمعان مختلفة ثم تأخذ  معنى  من الإنجليزي وتنقله الى العربي بمعان أيضا مختلفة وكأن الموضوع  عبارة عن  بحث عن إبرة في كوم أش !! فكان يجب عليك كـ " باحث " أن تلتزم  بالمعنى  الصريح لكلمة نبي " prophet " او رسول " Messenger " بدلا من  التنقل بين  لغة واخرى لتصل لغرض لم يعارضك فيه احد أصلا ولكن للنقد ..

ثانيا : حسب قاموس المورد الإلكتروني ( ابقى قل لي هات رقم الصفحة ! ) المعاني هى : 
* 





*ثالثا : اما عن المترجم العظيم العم جوجل فيقول *




​
http://translate.google.com.eg/translate_t?hl=ar&q=%D8%AF%D8%AE%D9%88%D9%84%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B1%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%B6&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wT#auto|ar|Oracle​
* رابعا : واما عن الجهبذ ايزي لينجو فيقول :*




​
*خامساً : وهذه فعلا فقرة   كوميدية ، فمن نفس القاموس ومن نفس الصورة التي انت اتيت بها تعالى لنر ما   هى الكلمة التالية لها oracles أي الجمع لم تأتِ بمعنى " أنبياء " او "   رُسل " !! فهل تعرف لماذا ؟!!*






*سادسا :   بل في نفس القاموس في صفحة 605 على اليميين ، الكلمة الأخيرة قبل قول الرب   يسوع ، تجد معنى كلمة نبي وأظن ان هذا معروف لديك !*



> *وعن جهله بمفردات دينه فهو يقول انه من بين معاني oracle هو الإعلان الإلهي
> 
> وهذا كفيل بهدم الموضوع
> *


*لا   بأة ، دا كل الموضوع كوم والجملة دي كوم تاني ، انا لازم افهمها ، انت   بتقول انه جاهل بمصطلحات دينه وبعدها قلت انه الجاهل ده بمصطلحات دينه قال   ان معنى كلمة اوراكل هو الإعلان الإلهي ، يبقى المفروض انه طالما قال كلمة   وانت وصفته بيها أنه جاهل فالمنطقي أنه كلامه غلط ( طالما جاهل ) فإذاي  بقى  بالكلام الغلط ده تقول " وهذا كفيل بهدم الموضوع " ، مش فاهم ، ،، بص  سيبك  من الموضوع كله واشرح لي الجملة دي كدة واسترسل زي ما تحب وفهمها لي !*

*ولا انت تقصد أنه جاهل وعشان   كدة قال حاجة صح من غير ما يقصد و انهت الموضوع ؟!!! اصل لو كدة هايكون في   مصيبة تاني في السكة !! برغم ان المعنى الأخير مستبعد لأنك ربط جهله   بالمصطلحات !!*



> * فالإعلان الإلهي هو : الأفعال والطرق التي استخدمها الله كي يعرّف بها عن ذاته أو مشيئته أو مقاصده. *


*جميل ، ازاي بقى انهى الموضوع ؟!!*:t13:



> *http://www.orthodoxlegacy.org/Year7/070407.htm
> *


*
هي دي المراجع العلمية والتوثيق العلمي ؟!!!
يعني قبل ما الأب ده يكتب الكلام ده ماكنتش هاتعرف تثبته !!! او قبل ما   الموقع ده يحط عليه الكلام ده ماكنتش هاتعرف تثبته !! ، ولو واحد اجنبي مش   هاتعرف تثبت له !! هو عندك أي كتاب لاي حد بيتكلم في اي حاجة لو اخدت منه   قطعة يبقى ده هو الإستشهاد والتوثيق !!!* *رحماك ربي !*

طيب تعالى كدة نكمل ونقرأ :

 الخليقة ذاتها –  بما فيها الإنسان – هي الإعلان   الأول والدائم لله عن وجوده وقدرته وحكمته  عنايته ومحبته. وبكل تأكيد،   فلم تكن الخليقة، بعد خلق الإنسان الوسيلة  الوحيدة لكي يتعرّف بها على   خالقه، بل يحدّثنا الكتاب المقدس في بداية  صفحاته عن شركة شخصية مباشرة مع   الله. ولكن الإنسان بعد ابتعاده الطوعي عنه  بالخطيئة خسر إمكانية هذه   المعرفة أو المعاينة المباشرة بسبب إظلام ذهنه  وقلبه. ولم يبق عند البشر سوى الخليقة المنظورة والمحسوسة   التي تذكرهم  بالخالق غير المنظور وغير المحسوس، "لكي يطلبوا الله لعلّهم   يلتمسونه مع  أنه عن كلّ واحد منّا ليس بعيداً، لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك   ونوجد" (أع  27:17-28) لأنّه، كما يعلّمنا الرسول بولس "لم يترك نفسه بلا   شاهد" (أع  17:14). 
      الكتاب المقدس والتسليم الرسولي يؤكدان هذه الحقيقة إذ يظهر أن  الخليقة تعلن عن الله أو تخبر عنه، بحسب تعبير داود النبي: "السماوات تذيع  مجد الله والفلك   يخبر بأعمال يديه" (مز1:19). هذا الإعلان يتلقّنه مَن يبحث  بإخلاص عن   خالق هذه الكائنات المذهلة التي تنتظم بإبداع في هذا الكون  العجيب. فإنه،   كما يقول سفر الحكمة، "بعِظَم جمال المبروءات يُبْصَرُ  خالقها على طريق المقايسة" (حك5:13). أو كما يعلّم بولس الرسول "إذ معرفة  الله ظاهرة فيهم (في البشر) لأن الله أظهرها لهم، لأن أموره غير المنظورة  تُرى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته حتى أنهم بلا  عذر" (رو19:1-20). 
      الإنسان إذاً يستطيع أن يؤمن بوجود الله غير المنظور من خلال  رؤيته   لمصنوعاته المنظورة والتي تحدّث عن صانعها وخالق مادتها، لأنه لا سبب   بدون  مسبب. كذلك يستطيع أن يهتدي إلى لانهائية قدرة الله من عظمة هذه  الطبيعة المخلوقة والغرابة الهائلة لأبعادها كبراً أو صغراً. 
      كما يمكنه أن يستدلّ على سرمديته من قدم مخلوقاته والاستمرارية    الدقيقة لنظام حركاتها. أما حكمته ومحبته فتظهران من خلال عنايته الفائقة    بجميع مخلوقاته الحيّة من أحقرها إلى أعظمها: "أنظروا إلى طيور السماء أنها    لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى مخازن. وأبوكم السماوي يقوتها... تأمّلوا    زنابق الحقل كيف  تنمو...الخ..." (مت26:6-30). وبالإجمال، كما يقول  القديس   أثناسيوس الكبير: "كلّ الخليقة بنظامها وانسجامها تظهر ككتاب مفتوح وتصرخ  مخبرة عن سيدها وصانعها". 
      ما ذكر أعلاه، لا يعني أن تفتيش الإنسان عن الله من خلال خليقته،  هو   عملية عقلانية منطقية بحتة. وبالتالي فلا يمكن أن يستفيد من هذه  العملية   إلاّ الأذكياء والفهماء. في الواقع، ظلّت معرفة الله وستظل، من  خلال هذه   الطريقة أو غيرها، أقرب تناولاً لا للحكماء في أعين أنفسهم  لمتواضعي  الروح  وأنقياء القلوب: "أحمدك أيّها الآب ربّ السماء والأرض لأنّك  أخفيت  هذه عن  الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال" (مت25:11). أحبّ الناس  الظلمة  أكثر  من النور لأنّ أعمالهم كانت شريرة" (يو19:3). لأن الله الذي  زرع في  كيان  الإنسان منذ الأساس بذور كلمته الإلهية والتوق إلى معرفته، هو  الذي  يعلن  بصورة خفية، وحتى من خلال الطبيعة، للعيون التي تبصر وللآذان  التي  تسمع  (مت13: 16)، أي للقلوب النقية غير الموصدة. 
      إظلام الصورة الإلهية في الإنسان بعد السقوط، هو الذي أدّى لأن  تصبح   ليس فقط الرؤية الإلهية غير ممكنة، بل وأيضاً إعلان الله من خلال  طبيعته   غير فعّال بشكل كافٍ، وكذلك أن يتشوّه استعماله من قبل الوثنيين،  الذين   عبدوا الخليقة دون الخالق، كما سنرى. من أجل هذا السبب، مع اعتراف  الآباء   بأهمية معرفة الله من خلال الخليقة، كوسيلة بنّاءة تساعد على  الإيمان   بالله، إلاّ أنهم يعتبرونها نسبية محدودة، ويحذّرون من أية محاولة  للتعرف   على الله انطلاقاً من تصوّر وجود مجال للمقارنة أو التشابه بين  المخلوق   والخالق. لأنّ نوعية طبيعة الله غير المخلوقة تختلف جذرياً عن  طبيعة   المخلوقات، إضافة إلى أن الله غير ممكن قطعاً أن يصبح هو نفسه  موضوعاً   قابلاً للمعرفة والبحث من قبل أي مخلوق، وذلك لتعاليه المطلق على  كل   الموجودات. 






فهل ترضى عن هذا الكلام ؟!!! هل كل البشر أنبياء ؟!!!





> *GOD'S WORD - This is the divine revelation about Arabia. You caravan of travelers from the people of Dedan will spend the night in the forest of Arabia*


*هو مش انت لسة قايل أن :*



> * فالإعلان الإلهي هو : الأفعال والطرق التي استخدمها الله كي يعرّف بها عن ذاته أو مشيئته أو مقاصده. *


*
يبقى ليه بتسأل دلوقتى عن " divine revelation " ؟!!
*


*نقطة كوميدية ،،

بص أنت حاطت أية :*

*NIV - An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia

**وشوف هو حط لك اية :*


*New International Version (©1984)*

*An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia,*​

*يا استاذ ياللي بتعلمنا كلنا عشان احنا جهلة جدااااااا ، الإختصار ده " NIV " هو إختصار للكلام ده " New International Version " !!!!! نيو انترناشيونال فيرجان .... !!:ranting:*

*فـ إزاي بتسأل عن ترجمة هو نفسه حاطتها !!!!؟*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 فبراير 2011)

> * فهل هذه ترجمات للكتاب المقدس أم انها ترجمات لمجلة ميكي ؟*


*أنظر لمجلة ميكي :*

http://www.*eld3wah*.net/html/*armooshiya*/toma.htm


شوف الصور الي أستخدمها :

* 



*​ * 



*​ * 



*​ * 



*​ * 



*​ * 



*​ 

​*وفي بحث آخر له أيضا :*
​http://www.*eld3wah*.net/html/*armooshiya*/egw-eimi.htm
​





*الغريب أن أستاذك التاعب بيستشهد بمجلة ميكي بدون أن يخبرنا عن العدد والصفحة !!*:yahoo:


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 فبراير 2011)

*ملحوظة ، هذه المشاركات كانت قبل الكلام على البالتوك ...*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 فبراير 2011)

*يغلق لغداً لنبدا بالرد..........
يرجى من الاعضاء المحترمين عدم التدخل اطلاقا مطلقا بتاتا لنهاية الموضوع.......... 
*


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2011)

تم فصل عضوية sheref_mo بسبب إشتراكه بأكثر من عضوية، كلها قلة أدب و جهل.


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: هل سرجون انتهى فى قمران؟؟ ام قمران شهدت على تدليس المسلمين؟؟*

*

*​*
الرد الأول :

**[FONT=&quot]النقطة الأولى : هل الكتاب المقدس يقول " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات ؟[/FONT]*
*______________________________________________
* *
لكي نبحث في هذه النقطة سنبحث في عده أمور كالتالي :**

    1.      [FONT=&quot]سنفترض ما قاله الأخ المسلم ونُسَلِّمُ   بهِ الى نهاية الجزء الأول ، أي سنعترف جميعا مؤقتاً أن مخطوطات قمران   تقول " ثلاث " ولا وجود فيها لكلمة " سنة " ، وعليه لن نناقش المخطوطة   نفسها الا في النهاية ..
    2.      [FONT=&quot]معيار الأقدمية : هل الأقدم كلمة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات ؟[/FONT]
    3.      [FONT=&quot]معيار الإنتشار : هل قراءة " سنة " هى الأكثر انتشاراً أم قراءة " ثلاث " في الترجمة وفي العامل الزمني ؟[/FONT]
    4.      [FONT=&quot]التراجم الحديثة بكافة اللغات لأيهما تشهد ؟[/FONT]
    5.      [FONT=&quot]نعود لنرى العلماء الذين شهدوا بأن مخطوطات قمران تحتوي على " ثلاث " ، هل فسروها على " ثلاث " ام " سنة " ؟
6. نعود لنسخ العلماء النقدية ونرى هل شهدوا لقراءة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات !![/FONT][/FONT]*
*




أولا : **     [FONT=&quot]سنفترض   ما قاله الأخ المسلم ونُسَلِّمُ  بهِ الى نهاية الجزء الأول ، أي سنعترف   جميعا مؤقتاً أن مخطوطات قمران  تقول " ثلاث " ولا وجود فيها لكلمة " سنة "   ، وعليه لن نناقش المخطوطة  نفسها الا في النهاية ..

[/FONT]**
ثانياً : يعود سفر أشعياء في لفائف قمران الى عام 100 قبل الميلاد ( راجع  ++   ) قبل الميلاد وتعود الترجمة السبعينيية اليونانية الى القرن الثالث قبل   الميلاد وطالما هى ترجمة من العبرية الى اليونانية فبلا شك أنها تعود  لمصدر  عبري أقدم منها ولكن على كلٍ لا نريد أن نعود الى ابعد من القرن  الثالث  فهذا يكفي تماماً ، وعليه ، فمخطوطات فمران التي تعود لعام 100  ق.م. تشهد  لثلاث و السبعينيية تشهد لـ " سنة " وبالتالي بالنسبة لعامل  الأقدمية  فالأمر محسوم تماماً لصالح قراءة " سنة "

**Isa 21:16  ὅτι οὕτως εἶπέν μοι κύριος Ἔτι ἐνιαυτὸς ὡς ἐνιαυτὸς μισθωτοῦ, ἐκλείψει ἡ δόξα τῶν υἱῶν Κηδαρ, *

*وجاءت في ترجمة شارلز برنتون الإنجليزية للترجمة السبعينيية :*

*For thus said the Lord to me, Yet a year, as the year of an hireling, and the glory of the sons of Kedar shall fail*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT]



http://www.ccel.org/bible/brenton/Isaiah/21.html​ 
*
و الكلمة تعني حسب قاموس سترونج :*

*G1763
ἐνιαυτός
eniautos
en-ee-ow-tos'
Prolonged from a primary word ἔνος enos (a year); a year: - year.*

​ [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]Brenton, L. C. L., Sir. (2009). _The Septuagint version of the Old Testament_ (Is 21:16).​ 
*الشيء الغريب حقاً أن المعترض يقول بنفسه :*



> *ففي حالتنا هذا عندما يضع المخطوط 1QIsa ( إضافة من مولكا : دي مخطوطة أشعياء في قمران ) امام اي نص ماسوري آخر فلا صوت يعلو فوق صوت نص قمران ، وهنا في تلك  الحالة نستطيع أن نقول مخطوط قديم ، ومخطوط حديث .... وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح .*


*بالرغم   من خطأ الجملة تماماً ، فعامل الأقدمية ليس هو العامل الوحيد للأصالة كما   يعرف من بدأ فقط يدرس النقد النصي بسبب وجود عوامل كثيرة أخرى ، ولكن هذا   ليس هو المقصود ، فالغريب حقاً أن في حالتنا هذه السبعينيية هى الأقدم من   المسازوري ومن قمران أيضاً ، فعلى كلامه يكون الأصل كلمة " سنة " ، بل  والأكثر  كوميديا والمبكي والأعجب من ذلك فكل الموضوعات التي كتبها يتم  هدمها فقط بدون ان ندخل فيها  بالسبعينيية فقط ! حيث أن السبعينيية لا يوجد فيها أصلاً كلمة " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " **فلا يوجد أصلاً من الأساس " وحي " ولا يوجد أصلا من الأساس " عرب " !!! فلا يوجد موضوع له من الأساس عن النبوة المزعومة لنبي الإسلام كما يحاول أن يلفقها للكتاب المقدس !!!!!!!*



*فقد جاء النص اليوناني :
**Isa 21:13  ἐν τῷ δρυμῷ ἑσπέρας κοιμηθήσῃ ἐν τῇ ὁδῷ Δαιδαν. *​*
والذي ترجمته :

**Thou mayest lodge in the forest  in the evening, or in the way of Daedan.

 **وعليه و بنص كلامه فلا يوجد له موضوع من الأساس فحسب الأقدمية لا يكون هناك :

1. وحي
2. عرب
3. ثلاث سنين

فأي موضوع هذا الذي لا يوجد له اي مسند !؟

اريدكم أن تحصوا كم من التنازلات التي سنقدمها في سبيل استكمال الموضوع غير  الموضوع اصلا ، فكل تنازل لو تشدقنا به ووقفنا عليه لما كان هناك موضوع له  من الأساس وهذا المثال هو خير مثال ، فإدعوا له ولأمته ان تتعلم كيف تبني  شبهة فضلا عن ترد على شبهة فضلا ان ترد على رد على شبهة !



 ثالثا : معيار الإنتشار : هل قراءة " سنة " هى الأكثر انتشاراً أم قراءة " ثلاث " في الترجمة وفي العامل الزمني ؟



أما عن   الإنتشار ، فحدث ولا حرج ، فتقريبا ( أقول تقريبا لكي لا أدعي العلم الكامل   ) كل التراجم القديمة التي للعهد القديم تذكر كلمة " سنة " ولا تذكر "   ثلاث " سنين مطلقاً ودعونا ترى أجزاء صغيرة ..


المخطوطة السينائية للقرن الرابع 




​ 

وفي النسخة الممفيسية 
​





​ 
http://copticlibrary.t35.com/bible/c...ophets1/82.htm

قراءته
جى فاى بى امفريتى ايتافجوس نى انجى ابشويس جى ايتى كيرومبى امفريتى ان اورومبى انتى اوريمفيكى اف ايمونك انجى بو اوو انكيدار

وتحديدا كلمة رومبى المحدد عليها بالاصفر تعنى سنة حسب القاموس القبطى





​

وترجمتها اللاتينية :




​ 
http://copticlibrary.t35.com/bible/c...ophets1/83.htm​
النص السرياني :

ܝܘ . ܡܛܠ ܕܗܵܟܲܢܵܐ ܐܸܡܲܪ ܠܝܼ ܡܵܪܝܵܐ ܒܡܫܠܲܡ ܫܲܢ̄ܬܵܐ ܐܲܝܟ ܫܢܲܝ̈ܐ ܕܐܲܓܼܝܼܪܵܐ 
ܢܣܘܼܦ ܟܠܗ ܐܝܩܵܪܵܐ ܕܩܹܕܵܪ​
مِطل دهكَنا إمر لي مَريا بمشلَم شيتا أيخ شنَي دأخيرا 
نسوب كله ايقارا دقِيدار 


ترجمة لمزا للنص السرياني :​ 
For thus has the LORD said to me: Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;​ 
http://www.aramaicpeshitta.com/OTtoo.../23_isaiah.htm




For thus saith the Lord to me: Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Cedar shall be taken away.​ 


http://vulgate.org/ot/isaiah_21.htm

الترجمة اللاتينية :

[FONT=&quot]
 16 quoniam haec dicit Dominus ad me adhuc in uno anno quasi in anno mercennarii et auferetur omnis gloria Cedar[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

 For thus saith the Lord to me: Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Cedar shall be taken away.[/FONT]​ 


http://vulgate.org/ot/isaiah_21.htm​ 

مخطوطة أليبو :

 טז כי כה אמר אדני אלי  בעוד שנה כשני שכיר וכלה כל כבוד קדר

http://ale.hebrewtanakh.com/isaiah/21.htm​مخطوطة لينجراند :​
שעה 21:16 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex​ 
כִּי־כֹ֛ה אָמַ֥ר אֲדֹנָ֖י אֵלָ֑י בְּעֹ֤וד שָׁנָה֙ כִּשְׁנֵ֣י שָׂכִ֔יר וְכָלָ֖ה כָּל־כְּבֹ֥וד קֵדָֽר׃

For the Lord seith these thingis to me, Yit in o yeer, as in the yeer of an hirid man, and al the glorie of Cedar schal be takun awei .( 1395 )john wycliffe​ ​Jesaja 21:16 German: Luther (1545)
 Isaia 21:16 Italian: Giovanni Diodati Bible (1649)
 saïe 21:16 French: Martin (1744)
 Ésaïe 21:16 French: Ostervald (1744)
 Jesaja 21:16 German: Elberfelder (1871)
 Ésaïe 21:16 French: Louis Segond (1910)
 Jesaja 21:16 German: Luther (1912)
 Jesaja 21:16 Swedish (1917)
 Isaia 21:16 Italian: Riveduta Bible (1927)
 Ukrainian Bible by Ivan Ogienko, 1930
 JESAJA  21:16 Finnish: Pyhä Raamattu (1933/1938)
 EÂ-sai 21:16 Vietnamese (1934)
​
 ​
رابعا : التراجم الحديثة بكافة اللغات لأيهما تشهد ؟

أرجو المعذرة إن حدث تكرار فكما تعرفون أن الكتاب المقدس له ترجمات بكل  لغات العالم تقريبا حتى إني حذفت الكثير من هذه اللغات لان المنتدى لا  يقبلها بشكل صحيح لعدم التكويد فيه فحذفتها ولكن لكثرتها فقد ينتج بعض  التكرارات فتجاوزوا عنها وبعض الترجمات المُشفرة فسامحوني ، وهذا معروف عن  الكتاب المقدس على عكس كتاب آخر لا يستطيع قراءُه أن يترجموه فقط الى  الإنجليزية وليس اللغت الصعبة ، وهذا دليل ان كتابهم للعرب فقط وليتهم  يفهموه !


Isa 21:16

(ISRAV)  For thus hath ADONAI said unto me, Within a year, according to   the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail:

(ITB)  Sebab beginilah firman Tuhan kepadaku: "Dalam setahun lagi,   menurut masa kerja prajurit upahan, maka segala kemuliaan Kedar akan   habis. 

(OJB)  For thus hath Hashem said unto me, Within a shanah (year),   according to the way a year is counted by a sakhir (hireling, hired   servant), all the kavod of Kedar shall end;

(PJFA)  porque assim me disse o Senhor: Dentro de um ano, tal como os   anos de jornaleiro, toda a glória de Quedar esvaecerá.   

(JST)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to   the years of a hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail;

(SSE)  Porque así me ha dicho el SEÑOR: De   aquí a un año, semejante a años de jornalero,   toda la gloria de Cedar será deshecha; 

(RDCT) Căci aşa mi-a vorbit Domnul: „Încă un an, ca anii unui simbriaş, şi s'a isprăvit cu toată slava Chedarului.

​*​*
*​*
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 فبراير 2011)

*
**  (JOSMTH) For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according    to the years of a hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail;*

* (ACV)  For thus LORD has said to me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail. *

* (AKJ) For thus has the LORD said to me, Within a year, according to the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail:*

* (ABP+)  For G3754 thus G3779 [2said G2036 3to me G1473 1 the lord], G2962 Yet G2089 a year, G1763 as G5613 the year G1763 of a hireling, G3411 [4shall failG1587 1the G3588 2glory G1391 3of Kedar]. G* *

* (ABP-G+)  οτι G3754 ουτως G3779 ειπε G2036 μοιG1473 κυριος G2962 ετι G2089 ενιαυτος G1763 ως G5613 ενιαυτος G1763 μισθωτου G3411 εκλειψει G1587 η G3588 δοξα G1391 ΚηδαρG* *

* (ALB)   Sepse kështu më ka thënë Zoti: "Për një vit, ashtu si viti i një argati  me mëditje, tërë lavdia e Kedarit do të zhduket; *

* (ASV)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail; *

* (BBE)  For so has the Lord said to me, In a year, by the years of a servant working for payment, all the glory of Kedar will come to an end: *​* 
**(BHS+) כִּי־כֹה אָמַר 559  אֲדֹנָי 136   אֵלָי בְּעֹוד שָׁנָה8141  כִּשְׁנֵי   שָׂכִיר וְכָלָה 3615  כָּל־כְּבֹוד 3519   קֵדָר 6938  *
​*
** (VW)  For Jehovah has said to me, Within a year, according to the year of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail; *

* (Bishops)  For thus hath the Lorde sayde vnto me: There is yet a yere, accordyng to the yeres of an hired seruaunt, and all the glorie of Cedar shall fayle. *

* (Brenton)  For thus said the Lord to me, Yet a year, as the year of an hireling, and the glory of the sons of Kedar shall fail: *

* (CEV)  The Lord said to me: A year from now the glory of the people of Kedar will all come to an end, just as a worker's contract ends after a year. *

* (CJB)  For this is what [Adonai] has told me: "Within a year [[and not a day more]], as if a hired worker were keeping track of the time, the glory of Kedar will come to an end.*



* (Darby)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me: Within a year, according to the years of a hired servant, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail; *

* (DRB)  For thus saith the Lord to me: Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Cedar shall be taken away. *

* (ESV)  For thus the Lord said to me,  "Within a year,  according to the years of a hired worker,  all the glory of Kedar will come to an end.*

* (ERV)  The Lord told me this would happen. He said, "In one year, the way a hired helper counts time, all Kedar's glory will be gone. *

* (Geneva)  For thus hath the Lorde sayd vnto me, Yet a yeere according to the yeeres of an hireling, and all the glorie of Kedar shall faile. *

* (GNB)  Then the Lord said to me, "In exactly one year the greatness of the tribes of Kedar will be at an end. *​* 
**  (INR)  Poiché così mi ha parlato il Signore: "Fra un anno,    contato come quello di un operaio, tutta la gloria di Chedar sarà    svanita; *​* 
**  (IRL)  Poiché così m'ha parlato il Signore: 'Fra un anno,    contato come quello d'un mercenario, tutta la gloria di Kedar sarà    venuta meno; *

* (GW)  This is what the Lord says to me: All of Kedar's honor will be gone in another year. I will count it like workers count the years left on their contracts. *​* 
**(IHOT+)  כיH3588 For  כהH3541 thus  אמרH559 said  אדניH136 hath the Lord  אליH413 unto  בעודH5750 me, Within  שׁנה H8141 a year,     כשׁניH8141 according to the years  שׂכירH7916 of a hireling,     וכלהH3615 shall fail:  כלH3605 and all  כבודH3519 the glory  קדר׃H6938    of Kedar*
​*
** (csb)  For the Lord said this to me: "Within one year, as a hired worker counts years, all the glory of Kedar will be gone.  *​* 
** (HOT)  כי־כה אמר אדני אלי בעוד שׁנה כשׁני שׂכיר וכלה כל־כבוד קדר׃ *​* 
** (HOT+)  כי H3588  כהH3541  אמרH559  אדניH136  אליH413  בעודH5750  שׁנהH8141  כשׁניH8141  שׂכירH7916  וכלהH3615  כלH3605  כבודH3519  קדר׃H6938  *​* 
** (IAV) For thus hath ADONAI said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail:*

* (JPS)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me: 'Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail; *

* (LBP)   For thus has the LORD said to me: Within a year, according to the years  of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;*
* (Lamsa)   For thus has the LORD said to me: Within a year, according to   the  years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;*

* (LBLA)   Pues así me ha dicho el Señor: En un   año,  como lo contaría un jornalero, terminará   todo el  esplendor de Cedar; *

* (MSG)   The Master told me, "Hang on. Within one year--I'll sign a   contract on  it!--the arrogant brutality of Kedar, those hooligans of the   desert,  will be over, *

* (KJ2000)  For thus has the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail:*

* (KJV+TVM)  For thus hath the LordH136 saidH559 [H8804] unto me, Within a year H8141, according to the yearsH8141 of an hirelingH7916, and all the gloryH3519 of KedarH6938 shall failH3615 [H8804]:*

* (KJV)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail: *

* (KJV+)  ForH3588 thusH3541 hath the LordH136 saidH559 untoH413 me, WithinH5750 a year,H8141 according to the yearsH8141 of an hireling,H7916 and allH3605 the gloryH3519 of KedarH6938 shall fail:H3615 *

* (KJV-1611)  For thus hath the Lord sayd vnto me: Within a yeere, according to the yeeres of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall faile. *

* (KJVA)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail: *

* (LITV)  For so the Lord has said to me, Within a year, as the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall be ended, *

* (LXX)  ὅτι οὕτως εἶπέν μοι κύριος Ἔτι ἐνιαυτὸς ὡς ἐνιαυτὸς μισθωτοῦ, ἐκλείψει ἡ δόξα τῶν υἱῶν Κηδαρ, *

* (LXX+WH+)  οτι G3754 CONJ ουτως G3778 ADV ειπενV-AAI-3S μοι G1473 P-DS κυριος  G2962 N-NSM ετι G2089 ADV ενιαυτοςG1763    N-NSM ως G3739 ADV ενιαυτοςG1763 N-NSM μισθωτου G3411 A-GSM εκλειψει    G1587 V-FAI-3S η G3588 T-NSF δοξα G1391 N-NSF τωνG3588 T-GPM υιων  G5207   N-GPM κηδαρN-PRI *

* (MKJV)  For so has Jehovah said to me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail; *

* (nas) For thus the Lord said to me, "In a year, (759) as a [275] hired man would count it, all the splendor of Kedar (760) will terminate;*

* (NAS77)  For thus the Lord said to me, "In a year, as a hired man would count it, all the splendor of Kedar will terminate; *

* (NBLH)   Pues así me ha dicho el Señor: "En un   año,  como lo contaría un jornalero, terminará   todo el  esplendor de Cedar. *

* (ncv) This is what the Lord said to me: "In one year all the glory of the country of Kedar will be gone. (This is a year as a hired helper counts time.)*

* (NIRV) The Lord says to me, "In exactly one year, Kedar's grand show of power will come to an end. *

* (NIVUK)  This is what the Lord says to me: Within one year, as a servant  bound by contract would count it, all the pomp of Kedar will come to an  end.*

* (NWT)   For this is what Jehovah has said to me:  "Within yet a year,     according to the years of a hired laborer,  all the glory of Ke'dar must    even come to its end.*

* (Norsk)   For så har Herren sagt til mig: Om et år,    således som en dagarbeider regner året, skal det    være forbi med all Kedars herlighet.*

* (NIV) This is what the Lord says to me: "Within one year, as a servant bound by contract would count it, all the pomp of Kedar will come to an end.*

* (nrs) For thus the Lord said to me: Within a year, according to the years of a hired worker, all the glory of Kedar will come to an end;*

* (nsn+) For thus3541 the Lord136 said559 to me, "In a year8141 , as a hired7916 man7916 would count8141 it, all3605 the splendor of Kedar6938 will terminate3615 ;*

* (RV)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail: *

* (Somali)  Waayo, Sayidku wuxuu igu yidhi, Muddo sannad ah oo ah sida sannadaha shaqaalaha ayaa sharafta Qedaar oo dhammu ku baabbi'i doontaa. *​* 
**(SVD)  فَإِنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ لِي السَّيِّدُ: «فِي مُدَّةِ سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ 

(ALAB) لأنه هذا ما قاله لي الرب: في غضون سنة مماثلة لسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار،

(GNA) وهذا ما قاله لي الرب: ((بعد سنة بلا زيادة ولا نقصان يفنى كل مجد قيدار 

(JAB) لأنه هكذا قال لي السيد: (( بعد سنة كسني الأجير، يفنى كل مجد قيدار، 

(ASB) قال الله لي: "في سنة واحدة، لا أكثر ولا أقل، تزول كل عظمة قيدار.
*​*
** (tmb) For thus hath the Lord said unto me: "Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail.*

* (TRC) For thus hath the Lord(LORDE) spoken unto me, over a year shall all the power of Cedar be gone, like as when the office of an hired servant goeth out:*

* (Vulgate)  quoniam haec dicit Dominus ad me adhuc in uno anno quasi in anno mercennarii et auferetur omnis gloria Cedar *

* (Webster)  For thus hath the Lord said to me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail: *

* (RSVA)   For thus the Lord said to me, "Within a year, according to the   years  of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar will come to an end; *

* (SRV)   Porque así me ha dicho Jehová: De aquí    á un año, semejante á años de mozo    de soldada, toda la gloria de Cedar será desecha; *

* (Wycliffe) For the Lord seith these thingis to me, Yit in o yeer, as in the yeer of an hirid man, and al the glorie of Cedar schal be takun awei.*

* (YLT)  For thus said the Lord unto me: `Within a year, as years of a hireling, Consumed hath been all the honour of Kedar.*​* 
*
*16    For thus hath the  Lord said unto me: Within a year, according to the    years of a hired servant, and  all the glory of Kedar shall fail; 
DARBY
*​* 
* *16*​ *16    Dit het die Here vir my gesê: Binne ’n jaar, ’n jaar wat so  ondraaglik   sal wees soos dit vir ’n dagloner is, sal daar ’n einde kom  aan  Kedar   se rykdom.
*​*Afrikaanse Nuwe Vertaling

* *16    Dit het die Here vir my gesê: Binne ’n jaar, ’n jaar wat so  ondraaglik   sal wees soos dit vir ’n dagloner is, sal daar ’n einde kom  aan  Kedar   se rykdom.
* 
*AFRIKAAN
*​* 
* *16 Want so het die  Here vir my gesê: Binne ’n jaar—soos die jare van ’n dagloner—sal al die  heerlikheid van Kedar verdwyn.
Afrikaanse Ou Vertaling

16  Want so het die Here vir my gesê: Binne ’n jaar—soos die jare van  ’n dagloner—sal al die heerlikheid van Kedar  verdwyn.
Afrikaanse Ou Vertaling*​ *16      Porque assim me disse o  Senhor: Dentro de um ano, tal como o de    jornaleiro, toda a  glória de Quedar desaparecerá.
RA

16 Porque    assim me disse o Senhor: Dentro dum ano,  tal como os anos de    jornaleiros, toda a glória de Quedar  desaparecerá.
RC1969

16 Porque    assim me disse o Senhor: Dentro de um ano, tal como os anos de    assalariados, toda a glória de  Quedar desaparecerá. 
ARC09

16  For thus  hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according  to the years of a  hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;  
ASV

16  For thus  hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according  to the years of a  hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;  
ASV

16 For the  Lord has  said this to me, Within a year,   according to the years of a  hireling  [who will work no longer than   was agreed], all the glory of  Kedar [an Arabian  tribe] will fail. 
* 
*AMP
*​* 
**  16 כִּי־כֹה אָמַר אֲדֹנָי אֵלָי בְּעוֹד שָׁנָה כִּשְׁנֵי שָׂכִיר וְכָלָה כָּל־כְּבוֹד קֵדָר *

* AKOT*

​ *16 כי־כה אמר אדני אלי  בעוד שנה כשני שכיר וכלה כל־כבוד קדר׃*​ *BHLC*​* 
* *16     Perciocchè il Signore mi ha detto così: Infa un anno, quale  è   il  termine degli anni di un servitore tolto a prezzo, tutta la  gloria   di Chedar  verrà meno.
Diodati1649

16 Denn so hat     der Herr zu  mir gesprochen: Noch ein Jahr, wie des    Tagelöhners Jahre sind, dann soll alle Herrlichkeit Kedars    untergehen.
LU 84

16 Ty    så har Herren sagt till mig: Om ett år, som     daglönaren räknar året, skall all Kedars    härlighet vara förgången,
Bibel-82

16  Denn so    hat der Herr  zu mir gesagt: Noch ein Jahr  – ein Söldnerjahr    –, dann ist  es mit der  ganzen Macht Kedars zu Ende.
EÜ

16 Denn so hat     der Herr zu  mir gesprochen: In noch einem Jahr, <hart> wie  die   Jahre eines Tagelöhners, wird  alle Herrlichkeit Kedars    verschwinden.
REB

16  For    så  har Herren sagt til meg: Om ett år – slik leiefolk    regner året – skal det være  slutt på all    herligheten i Kedar. 
NBMST

16  For    så  har Herren sagt til meg: Om eitt år – så    som ein leigekar reknar året – skal det  vera ute med all    herlegdomen i Kedar. 
NNNST

16 Dette siger Herren til mig: »Om et år, som  daglejeren beregner det, skal al Kedars herlighed forsvinde.
Danish CLV

16   Voici en    effet ce que le Seigneur m’a déclaré : « D’ici un an,  jour pour jour,    c’en sera fini de toute la gloire de Quédar.
BFC97

16  O Senhor  me disse: — Daqui a exatamente um ano, a grandeza das  tribos de Quedar terá desaparecido.
NTLHE

*​*16 *כִּי־כֹ֛האָמַ֥ראֲדֹנָ֖יאֵלָ֑יבְּעֹ֤ודשָׁנָה֙כִּשְׁנֵ֣ישָׂכִ֔ירוְכָלָ֖הכָּל־כְּבֹ֥ודקֵדָֽר׃*

* BHS SESB 2.0*

​ *16 כִּי־כֹ֛האָמַ֥ראֲדֹנָ֖יאֵלָ֑יבְּע֤וֹדשָׁנָה֙כִּשְׁנֵ֣ישָׂכִ֔ירוְכָלָ֖הכָּל־כְּב֥וֹדקֵדָֽר׃*​ *BHS (WTS)*​* 
* *16  quoniam haec dicit Dominus ad me adhuc in uno anno quasi in anno  mercennarii et auferetur omnis gloria Cedar 
VUL

16  quoniam haec dicit Dominus ad me adhuc in uno anno quasi in anno  mercennarii et auferetur omnis gloria Cedar 
VUL SESB

16  Want aldus    heeft de Here tot mij gezegd: Binnen nog een jaar, naar  de jaren van    een dagloner, zal het gedaan zijn met al de heerlijkheid van Kedar;  
NBG1951

16 ”Men om ett    år”, säger Herren, ”ska det vara  slut på    fienden och den mäktiga stammen Kedars väldiga makt.
BOKEN

16 The Lord    said to  me: A year from now the glory of the people of  Kedar  will all    come to an end, just as a worker’s contract ends after a year.  
CEV

16 Die Here    het vir my gesê: “Oor presies ’n jaar,  wat afgetel sal word soos ’n    werker die dae van sy dienskontrak aftel, sal Kedar  se vername posisie    daarmee heen wees. 
Die Lewende Bybel

16   Porque,    assim me disse o Senhor: Dentro de um ano, tal como os  anos de    jornaleiro, toda a glória de Quedar  desaparecerá.
RCDN

16 For thus  the Lord  said to me, “Within a year, according to the years of a hired  worker, all the glory of  Kedar will come to an end.  
ESV

*​ *16     Perciocchè il Signore mi ha detto così: Infa un anno, quale  è   il  termine degli anni di un servitore tolto a prezzo, tutta la  gloria   di Chedar  verrà meno.
Giovanni Diodati Bibbia

16  This is  what the Lord says to me: All of Kedar’s honor will be  gone in another  year. I will count it like workers count the years left on their   contracts. 
GW

16  Then the Lord said to me, “In exactly one year the greatness of  the tribes of Kedar will be at an end.
GNT

16 De Heer heeft tegen mij  gezegd: ‘Over precies één jaar zal het met de roem van Kedar gedaan  zijn.
NLGNB

16 Der  Herr hat zu  mir gesagt: »In einem Jahr, keinen Tag mehr und  keinen weniger, ist es mit dem  Ruhm Kedars  vorbei.
* 
*GNB
*​*16  כִּי־כֹהאָמַראֲדֹנָיאֵלָיבְּעוֹדשָׁנָהכִּשְׁנֵישָׂכִירוְכָלָהכָּל־כְּבוֹדקֵדָר׃*​ *AFAT*​* 
* *16 For the Lord said  this to me: “Within one year, as  a hired worker counts years, all the glory of Kedar will be gone.  
HCSB

16  For this is what Adonai  has told me:  “Within a year [and not a day more], as if a hired worker  were keeping track of  the time, the glory of Kedar will come to an  end.  
CJB

16 porque    assim me disse o Senhor: Dentro de  um ano, tal como os anos de    jornaleiro, toda a glória de Quedar  esvaecerá.
JFA

16 For thus  hath the  Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of an  hireling,  and all the glory of Kedar shall  fail: 
* 
*KJV
*​*

**16  Ĉar tiele diris al mi la Sinjoro: Post unu jaro, kiel la jaro de  dungito, malaperos la tuta gloro de Kedar; 
* 
*La Sankta Biblio
*​* 
16 כִּי־כֹהאָמַראֲדֹנָיאֵלָיבְּעוֹדשָׁנָהכִּשְׁנֵישָׂכִירוְכָלָהכָּל־כְּבוֹדקֵדָר׃
* *LHI
*​* 
* *16  “But a long year from now,” says the  Lord, “the great power of their enemy, the mighty tribe of Kedar, will end.  
The Living  Bible

16 Car ainsi     m’a parlé le Seigneur: Encore une année, comme les années d’un    mercenaire, Et  c’en est fait de toute la gloire de Kédar.
LSG

16 Denn also    spricht der HErr  zu mir: Noch in einem Jahr, wie des    Tagelöhners Jahre sind, soll alle  Herrlichkeit Kedars    untergehen,
LUO1545

16   Denn also    spricht der HErr zu mir: Noch in einem Jahr, wie des     Tagelöhners Jahre sind, soll alle Herrlichkeit Kedars     untergehen,
Lut1545

16 Denn also    spricht der HERR  zu mir: Noch in einem Jahr, wie des    Tagelöhners Jahre sind, soll alle  Herrlichkeit Kedars    untergehen,
LU1912

16 οτι ουτως ειπεν μοι  κυριος ετι ενιαυτος ως ενιαυτος μισθωτου εκλειψει η δοξα των υιων  κηδαρ
* 
*LXXPD
*​* 
* *16 Ko ta te Ariki kupu hoki tenei ki  ahau, Kia kotahi tau, ko te tau hoki o te kaimahi, a ka poto katoa te kororia o  Kerara.
Maori Bible

16  The Master    told me, “Hang on. Within one year—I’ll sign a  contract on it!—the    arrogant brutality of Kedar, those hooligans of the desert,  will be    over, 
* 
*The Message
*​* 
* *16     For this is what the sovereign master has told me: “Within  exactly    one year all the splendor of Kedar will come to an end.  
NET

16 For thus says the Lord to me: In another  year, like those of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall come to an  end.
NABWRNT

16 For thus the Lord said to me, “In a  year, as a hired man would count  it, all the splendor of Kedar will  terminate;
NASB

16  For thus the  Lord said to me, “In a year, as a hired man would count it, all the splendor of Kedar will terminate;  
NASB95

16  This is    what the Lord said to me: “In one year all the glory of  the country of    Kedar will be gone. (This is a year as a hired helper counts  time.) 
* 
*NCV
*​* 
* *16  주께서 나에게 말씀하셨다. "머슴살이 기한인 일 년이 지나면 케달의 세력이  끝장나리라.
NCTB

16  This is    what the Lord says to me: “Within one year, as a  servant bound by    contract would count it, all the pomp of Kedar will come to an  end.
NIV -  Anglicised

16  This is    what the Lord says to me: “Within one year, as a  servant bound by    contract would count it, all the pomp of Kedar will come to an  end. 
NIV84

16 For this is    what  the Lord has told me, ‘In one year’s time as a hired worker    reckons it, all the  glory of Kedar will be finished 
NJB

16 For thus the  Lord has said to me: “Within a  year, according to the year of a hired man, all the glory of Kedar will fail;  
* 
*NKJV
*​* 
* *16  주께서 이같이 내게 이르시되 품꾼의 정한 기한 같이 일 년 내에 게달의 영광이 다  쇠멸하리니
NKRV

16  주께서 나에게 이렇게 말씀하셨다. "일 년 기한으로 머슴살이를 하게 된 머슴이 날 수를 세듯이, 이제 내가 일 년을  센다. 일 년 만에 게달의 모든 허세가 사라질 것이다.
NKSV

16  The Lord said to me, “Within a year, counting each  day, all  the glory of Kedar will come to an end.
NLT

16  For thus    the Lord said to me: Within a year, according to the  years of a hired    worker, all the glory of Kedar will come to an end;  
NRSV

16  Dit heeft de Heer mij gezegd: ‘Nog een jaar, gerekend naar de  jaren van een dagloner, en Kedars roem is ten einde.  
NBV

16  Car ainsi m’a parlé le Seigneur: Encore une année comme les années  d’un salarié, et toute la gloire de Qédar disparaîtra.
NBS

16 O Senhor me disse: — Daqui  a exatamente um ano, a grandeza das tribos de Quedar terá desaparecido.  
NTLH

* *16     Porque así me dijo el Señor: «Dentro de un    año, contado como lo  cuenta un jornalero, toda la    magnificencia de Cedar llegará a su fin.  
*​
*NVI
*​*16 כיכהאמראדניאל\יב\עודשׁנהכ\שׁנישׂכירו\כלהכלכבודקדר*
*LXX/MT  Parallel

* *16     Tak zajisté řekl Pán ke mně: Že po roce, jakýž  jest   rok nájemníka, přestane všecka sláva    Cedar,
Podle Puvodního Vydání Kralického

16 Porque    así me ha dicho  Jehová: De aquí a un    año, semejante a años de jornalero,  toda la gloria de    Cedar será deshecha;
RVR60

16  Porque    así me ha dicho Jehová: De aquí a un    año, semejante a años  de mozo de soldada, toda la    gloria de Cedar será desecha;
RV1909
*​* 
* *16      Porque así me ha dicho Jehová: De aquí a    un año, semejante a años  de jornalero, toda la   gloria  de Cedar será  deshecha;
RVR1960

16 Porque    así me ha dicho  Jehová: «De aquí a un    año, semejante a los años de un  jornalero, toda la    gloria de Cedar será deshecha,
RVR95

16 Porque    así me ha dicho Jehovah: "Dentro de un  año, como el    año de un jornalero, se acabará toda la gloria de    Quedar.  
RVA

16 For thus    the Lord  said to me, “Within a year, according to the years of a    hireling, all the glory  of Kedar will come to an end;
RSV

16 For thus    the Lord  said to me, “Within a year, according to the years of a    hireling, all the glory  of Kedar will come to an end;
RSVCE

16 Denn so hat    mein Herr zu mir gesprochen:  Noch Jahrfrist wie die Jahre des    Löhners, dann ist alle Gewichtigkeit Kedars  alldahin,
B/R

16 ὅτιοὕτωςεἶπένμοικύριοςἜτιἐνιαυτὸςὡςἐνιαυτὸςμισθωτοῦ, ἐκλείψειἡδόξατῶνυἱῶνΚηδαρ,  
* 
*LXX

16 Morena o    buile tjena ho nna: “Etlare ho eso fete  selemo, ho ya kamoo mohlanka a    balang dilemo kateng, botlotlehi ba Kedare bo be  bo fedile. 
Sesotho Bible

16  Want alzo    heeft de HEERE tot mij gezegd: Nog binnen een jaar,  gelijk de jaren    eens dagloners zijn, zo zal de heerlijkheid van Kedar ten  ondergaan. 
SVV

16 Ty    så har Herren sagt till  mig: Inom ett år, så    som daglönaren räknar året, skall all   Kedars   härlighet vara slut,
SvSBB

16 Ty    så har Herren sagt till  mig: Inom ett år, så    som daglönaren  räknar året, skall all    Kedars  härlighet vara slut, 
SFB-98

16  Mert    így szólott hozzám az Úr: Még egy    esztendõ, mely mint a  béresnek esztendeje, és elvész    Kédárnak minden  dicsõsége;
KAR

16  For thus    my Lord has said to me: “In another year, fixed like  the years of a    hired laborer, all the multitude of Kedar shall vanish;  
Tanakh
* 
*16 אְרֵיכִדנָןאְמַריוילִיבְסֹוףשְנַיָאכִשנֵיאְגִירָאוִיסוּףכָליְקָרְהֹוןדעַרבָאֵי׃*
*TgJ

16  Και να τι μου είπ’ ο  Κύριος: «΄Υστερα από ένα χρόνο ακριβώς, όλη η δόξα του Κηδάρ θα έχει πάρει  τέλος.
TGV

16  Dios le    dijo a Isaías: «Dentro de un año acabaré con la    hermosura  de la región árabe de Quedar, como quien    termina el contrato de un  trabajador.
TLA

16  Ainsi m’a parlé le Seigneur: Encore un an – année de mercenaire –  et toute la gloire de Qédar sera anéantie,
TOB

16 Quoniam hæc dicit Dominus ad me : Adhuc in uno anno, quasi in anno mercenarii, et  auferetur omnis gloria Cedar. 
VULGET

16 Dit heeft    de Heer mij gezegd: ‘Nog één jaar,  gerekend naar de jaren van een    dagloner, en het is gedaan met de glorie van  Kedar. 
WV95

16 For thus said the  Lord unto me: ‘Within a year, as years of a hireling, Consumed hath been all the  honour of Kedar.
YLT

16  Ngokuba    iNkosi ishilo kimi kanje, yathi: “Phakathi komnyaka,  njengeminyaka    yomqashwa, udumo lonke lwaseKedari luyakuphela,  
Zulu Bible

16 Ибо так сказал мне Господь: еще  год, равный году  наемничьему, и  вся слава Кидарова исчезнет,  
RST

16  เพราะองค์พระผู้เป็นเจ้าตรัสกับข้าพเจ้าดังนี้ว  ่า  “ศักดิ์ศรีทั้งสิ้นของเคดาร์จะถึงที่สุดภายในปีเดียว  ตาม ปีจ้างลูกจ้าง
พระคริสตธรรมคัมภีร์
*​ 

*و عذراً إن حدث أي خطأ ..*



*خامساً : **[FONT=&quot]نعود لنرى العلماء الذين شهدوا بأن مخطوطات قمران تحتوي على " ثلاث " ، هل فسروها على " ثلاث " ام " سنة " ؟



نعود لفريد ميلر فنجده يفسر نفس الآية هذه انها " سنة " وليست " ثلاث سنين " فنقرأ :

 [/FONT]** Verse 16: Within a year: Kedar is said to have fallen to Sargon II shortly after the fall of Samaria in 722. This then dates this portion of the chapter and perhaps the rest of it.  *

http://www.ao.net/~fmoeller/isa21.htm 
http://www.moellerhaus.com/isa21.htm 


*فحتى من قال بأن القراءة في قمران " ثلاثة سنين " قد فسرها بأنها سنة ...! فلا أعرف كيف يتجرأ أي شخص بعد كل هذا ويقول بأن القراءة " ثلاث " سنين !!! عجبي على وهن شبهاتكم !

**[FONT=&quot] سادساً : نعود لنسخ العلماء النقدية ونرى هل شهدوا لقراءة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات !!

في الحقيقة لا اعرف كم الصواعق التي يشعر بها المسلم الآن ؟! فموضوعه من   البداية للنهاية قد أصبح حطام وقد أطاحت ببقاياه الترابية الرياح إلى حيث   لا يوجد مأوى ولا أعرف هل هو فعلاً يدري شيئاً ولو قليل عن النسخ العبرية   النقدية أم لا ! بل من الأساس هل يعرف أنه يوجد شيء أسمه " نُسخ نقدية   عبرية " !؟ ، حقيقة بهذا المستوى أنا لا اعقتد أنه يعرفها ولكن لنعلمه كما   علمنا باقي المسلمين لنكثب فيه الثواب

ففي نسخة " BHS " في نسختها 4.2 و التي أشرف عليها كل من فانديك بارونَك و   ريتشارد ويتَكر و إمانويل توف و ألان جروفز جاءت القراءة النقدية للآية 16   كالتالي :

[/FONT]**כִּי־כֹ֛ה אָמַ֥ר אֲדֹנָ֖י אֵלָ֑י בְּע֤וֹד שָׁנָה ( سنة )֙ כִּשְׁנֵ֣י שָׂכִ֔יר וְכָלָ֖ה כָּל־כְּב֥וֹד קֵדָֽר׃*
*[FONT=&quot]
فهل بعد هذا يأتي معترض مسلم لا يعلم أصلاً معنى كلمات كتابه ويُدلِس علينا ؟!



إذن فالنتيجة النهائية ، النص الماسوري مشهود له بأفضلية ساحقة من حيث  الأقدمية ومن حيث التوزيع الجغرافي ومن حيث التتابع الزمني عبر العصور نجد  أننا اثبتنا انتقال النص تاريخياً في الترجمات القديمة وصولاً إلى الآن !  ومن حيث التوزيع الجغرافي فأتنيا بشهادة العبري واليوناني واللاتيني  والقبطي ... إلخ ..



يتبع ...
[/FONT]*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 فبراير 2011)

*خلاصة النقطة الاولى من ثلاثة عشر نقطة متتابعة 
كلمة سنة لا تحوى شبهه نقدية من اساسه باستعباد قمران واعتبارها شاهد لقراءة ثلاث سنين فهذا لا يؤثر على نظرتنا لاصولية كلمة سنة من حيث الاقدمية والانتشار الجغرافى 
فى اكبر المراجع النقدية بيكتب شواهد النفى والاثبات ومن خلال المقارنة فى الانتشار والاقدمية وعوامل اخرى بيتم تحديد القراءة الاصلية 
احنا امامنا شواهد الاثبات
1-السبعينة من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد الميلادى(قبل شاهد النفى بقرن ونصف)
2-السريانية من منتصف القرن الثانى الميلادى
3-البحيرية القبطية من القرن الثالث
4-الفلجاتا القرن الرابع
5-الارمينية والسلافية والجوارجينية 
6-الماسوريتك العبرى
7-جميع النسخ النقدية والمسلمة للكتاب المقدس والنسخ النقدية العبرى بداية من نسخة جون ويكلف 1395 
شواهد النفى 
قراءة مخالفة ثلاث سنين فى قمران
النتيجة قراءة سنة تاخذ حرف A بجدارة من حيث الاقدمية والتوزيع الجغرافى الساحق سريانى لاتينى يونانى قبطى ارمن عبرى وكافة نسخ العالم القديم والحديث لا يوجد نسخة واحدة واجهت مشكلة نقدية فى كلمة سنة
بل العلماء الذين درسوا قمران نفسها فسروا النص على انه فى سنة
بل النسخة العبرية النقدية نفسها شهدات لاصولية كلمة سنة  

دا اول نقطة من نقط متتابعة تصل لثلاثة عشر نقطة هل لديك رد يا عزيزى على اصولية كلمة سنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 فبراير 2011)

*النقطة الثانية تعليقات مسلم عبيط على كلام احنا قولناه
كلمة مسا
*

> *وانا اريد ان اعرف ما هو اسم هذا المرجع الذي احتكم له ؟*


*من عنيا 
*
*راجع من هنا* 

*ودا من قاموس GESENIUS*






> *ام مثل نسخة السبعينية التي وعد زكريا بطرس بظهورها منذ اكثر من خمس سنوات ولم تظهر حتى الآن ؟*


*

ابقى راجع الموضوع دا للاستاذ غورغوريوس **شكلك انت متطلعتش من قوقعتك من 5 سنين *
*من هو حرامى العلقة زكريا بطرس ام محمد*


> *ام انه قاموس مضروب " تحت بير السلم " كما فعل القمص الاراجوز زكريا بطرس والترجمة العربية المزعومة الموجود في هامشها كلمة علقة ؟*


*
عندك الكتاب المقدس النسخة البيروتية افتح المزمور وشوف الهوامش تحت مكتوب ايه هتلاقى مكتوب كلمة علقى
لو مش عندك اقراها من هنا *​
*صورتهالك من الكتاب المقدس عندى مخصوص




شوفت الكلمة اللى فى الهامش اللى مكتوبة تعليقاً على كلمة  اعضائى فى المزمور علقى

*


> *بالله عليكم هل هذه طريقة حوار علمي ؟*


*هو من امتى اصلا المسلم بيعرف حاجة اسمها حوار علمى *


> *وانا اخاطبه الآن وأقول له انه بإمكانك فعل تلك الطريقة وانت تحاور زملاؤك النصارى في منتداك لتضحك وتدلس عليهم*


* اولا انا معنديش نصارى النصارى احنا بنكلم مسيحين 
ثانيا
معنديش سبب واحد فى الدنيا يخلينى ادلس لان بمتلك اقوى ايمان فى العالم *


> *اما حينما تتبادل اطراف الحوار معنا ، فاعلم انك في مقام صعب يتطلب منك احضار الدليل مرفق معه المصدر كما نفعل وسنفعل دوماً وأتمنى أن تتعلم منا ، وهذا لا يعيبك في شيء لأننا أساتذتك*


*اى دليل احضرته فالدليل دائما لصالحنا وناقص بس تبطل نصب وسنرجع لموضوع هل هناك شبهه نقدية فى النص ام لا فى النهاية *


> *
> لماذا لم يضع هذا النصراني رابط لمصدره هذا ؟
> 
> هل يعلم أحد لماذا ؟
> ...


*عندك فوق ابقى اقرا منه ومين قالك انى نقلت من دا 
*


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*معانها نبوة مش نبى  
ولو ركزت وبطلت تسرع اللى انت فيه
نفس اللى انا نقلت هو هو اللى صورته عملت ايه بقة ولو كنت هديت كنت هتقرا من معانى كلمة مسا ORACLE وانا شرحت المعنين يا اهبل يبقى ايه لازمة انك تنقل كلام احنا قولنا 
  وانا شرحت معانها ك oracle او burden 
ايه بقة الىل انت ضفته قاعد تلت وتعجن ليه *


> *
> هذه الكلمة معناها نبوة أو وحي إلهي ، وهي من بين معاني كلمة مسّا משא
> 
> هل عرفتم الآن لماذا وضع هذا النصراني المدلس التعريف بدون مصدر ؟*


* مهو مكتوب فى التعريف اللى انا نقلته كلمة oracle 
مش عارف يعنى ايه oracle 

انت بتتخيل حاجات وترد عليها
*


> *وفحوى مداخلته هذه إنكاره أن تكون كلمة مسّا משא  تعني وحي إلهي أو نبوة ، وفي هذا مصيبتان :*


*  اقرا كدا انا قولت ايه بالنص وشوف انا انكرت المعنى الاخر لمسا ولا انت *
*دا كلامى بالنص*


> *معناها حمل او ثقل او مصيبة مهببة
> المعنى التانى oracle معانها رؤيا او اعلان الهى
> **1RM someone who the ancient Greeks believed could communicate with the gods, who gave advice to people or told them what would happen*
> *2RM    a message given by an oracle*
> ...


*انت بترد على مين بقة يا اخ 
ومين بيدلس على مين 
اهدى اهدى واتك على عقلك *


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*صح حمل او نبوة حد قال غير كدا ، انت بتتخيل كلام وترد عليه 
حمل يبقى على العربية
نبوة عن العربية و النبى اللى كان ليه النبوة والاعلان النبوى هو اشعياء بن اموص*


> *ومن بين المعاني المذكورة prophecy وهي تعني صراحة النبوة ، الوحي الإلهي .*


*اسم الله عليك 
يعنى معناها نبوة مش نبى 
مين بقة اللى كان له كلام الرب 
ارجع كدا لبداية النبوات فى الاصحاح 20 وشوف مين اللى كان ليه كلام هذة النبوات وشوف كيف استقبل اشعياء بن اموص نبى يهوه القدير الاعلانات النبوية 
2 فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ يَدِ إِشَعْيَاءَ بْنِ آمُوصَ قَائِلاً: «اِذْهَبْ وَحُلَّ الْمِسْحَ عَنْ حَقْوَيْكَ وَاخْلَعْ حِذَاءَكَ عَنْ رِجْلَيْكَ». فَفَعَلَ هكَذَا وَمَشَى مُعَرًّى وَحَافِيًا.
 وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَرِّيَّةِ الْبَحْرِ: كَزَوَابعَ فِي الْجَنُوبِ عَاصِفَةٍ، يَأْتِي مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنْ أَرْضٍ مَخُوفَةٍ.
2 قَدْ أُعْلِنَتْ لِي رُؤْيَا قَاسِيَةٌ*
*اعلنت له ايه يا كابتن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟رؤيا*
*
سواء نبوة  oracle 
النبى هو اشعياء بن اموص الىل كان ليه النبوة 
  او حمل على العربية هو موضوع النبوة *


> *هي أن كلمة مسّا משא ذكرت صراحة في الكتاب المقدس لتعني الوحي
> 
> سفر ملاخي الأصحاح الأول
> 
> ...


*
ومين قالك انى قولت ان الترجمة غلط انت بتتوهم وترد على اوهامك
ومين قالك  انه غلط ومين اصلا اتكلم فى المعنى دا انت مجنون؟؟؟؟
اذا كان احنا عرضنا المعنين 

المفروض انك كنت تعترض على كلامنا مش كلامك نافوخك
ومين قالك ان كلمة مسا لا تعنى نبوة او وحى مين قال ان ترجمة وحى من جهه بلاد العرب خطا 
الترجمة مضبوطة مليون فى المية

المعنين صح وميخصكوش ولا من قريب ولا من بعيد
**
ويكمل باقى شوية ولولة ونواح  ملناش دعوة بيه هو بيخف لوحده
*


> *فعن جهله باللغة الإنجليزية زعمه بأن كلمة Oracle لا تعني وحي أو نبوة ، فكما صفعه المرعب one or three على خده الأيمن بالقواميس الإنجليزية أصفعه أنا الآخر على خده الأيسر من هذا القاموس المعتمد :*


*
المرعب؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههه يامامى تعالى الحقينى

اقراها كلها ودورها فى دماخك واتك على عقلك دانت بتاولنى كلام مقولتوش
او بتتخيل حاجات من خيالك المريض وبترد عليها
**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2579321&postcount=23

*


> *فهو يقول أن جميع التراجم بلا إستثناء قد ترجمتها إلى إعلان أو ثقل وعبء
> 
> وأنا أسأله عن هذه الترجمات اللي ترجمتها إلى وحي مثل :
> 
> ...


* 
دا كلامى يا متخلف عقليا انت بتنقل نفس التراجم اللى انا حطتها
*


> *اولا اللى ترجموها رؤيا تخص العربية*
> *New International Version (©1984)
> An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia,*
> *New Living Translation (©2007)
> ...


*انت بترد على مين متاكد انك بترد عليا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يبقى المعنى الاول اعلان نبوى يخص العربية
عايز ايه يا كابتن وانت بنفسك كتبت 
divine revelation about arabia
اى اعلان الهى بخصوص العربية

الذى كان له الاعلان الالهى بخصوص العربية هو اشعياء بن اموص
*


> *فهل هذه ترجمات للكتاب المقدس أم انها ترجمات لمجلة ميكي ؟*


*روح اسال اللى بيقرا مجلات ميكى وبيعمل بيها ابحاث ههههههههههههههههههههه 

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 فبراير 2011)

*نكمل 
*


> طبعا الكتكوت لا يعرف لا عبري ولا عربي، ولا إنجليزي، فهو يدلس على القارئ زاعماً أن كلمة oracle تعني رؤيا أو إعلان إلهي، ولا أدري هل تعلم هذا في الحضانة؟! ومنتظرين منه القواميس التي تقول أن الكلمة الإنجليزية تعني رؤيا.
> الكتكوت يريد أن يدفع نبوة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولن يستطيع ولو كره الكافرون، يريد هذا حتى بتكذيب كتابه المقدس الذي بين يديه، فكتابه المقدس العربي يقول وحي، والكتكوت يقول لا مش وحي، يا كتكوت: هل هؤلاء المترجمين جهلة أم ماذا؟!
> وهو ينقل كلام القاموس دون أن يخبرنا ما هو هذا القاموس، وهذا من فساد المنهج، وكأن الكلام الإنجليزي وحده كفيل بالرد!
> كلمة oracle التي يزعم الكتكوت أنها تعني رؤيا، معناها الصحيح وحي.
> انظر يا كتكوت لقاموس المورد طبعة 1980


*انا مش هزود كلمة عن الىل كتبته ، 
اقرا كدا بالناحة خالص
*


> *معناها حمل او ثقل او مصيبة مهببة
> المعنى التانى oracle معانها رؤيا او اعلان الهى
> **1RM someone who the ancient Greeks believed could communicate with the gods, who gave advice to people or told them what would happen*
> *2RM    a message given by an oracle*
> ...


*اعملك ايه اذا كان انت مش عارف تقرا المكتوب 
يعنى ايه اعلان الهى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى ايه اعلان سرائرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*اقرا كدا معنى الوحى فى لسان العرب
الوَحْيُ: الإِشارة والكتابة والرِّسالة والإِلْهام والكلام الخَفِيُّ وكلُّ ما أَلقيته إِلى غيرك. يقال: وحَيْتُ إِليه الكلامَ وأَوْحَيْتُ.*
*وفى نفس المشاركة قولت*


> *عايز تترجمها رؤيا او نبوة وماله مفيش اى مشكلة فمستقبل النبوة هو اشعياء نفسه وموضوع الاعلان النبوى بلاد العرب والخراب اللى هيحل بيها
> *


*فما علاقة الرسول بكلام نبوى او اعلانات الهية كانت لاشعياء بن اموص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انه التهجيص المحمدى
نكمل 
*


> ​وخذ يا كتكوت هذا القاموس Collins English Dictionary - Complete & Unabridged 10th Edition
> 2009
> 
> 
> ...


*طبعا وبعد اللت والعجن دا كله وكله زى بعض ومش محتاج اصلا اقراهم لان التعريف موجود فى ردى اللى هو مقرهوش اصلا
فانا نقلت  تعريف الكلمة من قاموس انجليزى انجليزى بالحرف
دا القاموس اللى انا استخدمته 




ونقلت الكلام منه كوبى بيست وهو صور نفس التعريف من قاموس تانى يعنى بترد عليا بكلام انا قولته
انت متاكد انك عندك ذرة عقل؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
**

طبعا هو علم على كلمات من وسط جمل علشان القارئ المغفل ينزل عنيه على الكلمة الىل علم عليها وميتجرمش الجملة كلها على بعض*
*تعالى نشوف المسلم فى انه بيرد بياكد نفس كلام اللى بيرد عليه*




*طيب ايه الفرق بين الكلام دا والتعريف اللى انا نقلته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> * someone who the ancient Greeks believed could communicate with the gods, who gave advice to people or told them what would happen*



*
ترجمة اللى انت نقتله
كاهن او كاهنة يعملوا كوسيط من خلال ما يستقبلوه من نصيحة او نبوة من الالهه فى العصور القديمة
او مكان قيل عنه نصيحة الهية او نبوة 
شكرا على اثبات ما نقوله 
اذن
oracle concerning arabia 
معناها اعلان نبوى يخص العربية 
والنبى هو اشعياء 

نكمل*
*برضة ايه الفرق بين الكلام دا وبين اللى انا نقلته



*


> *a message given by an oracle*


* 
معنى الكلام ايه
نبوة غالبا شئ غامض بيكشف عن طريق وسيط كاهن او كاهنة من اله
او وكيل من خلاله النبوة بتتنقل او رسالة من الله 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرررررررررررا
اثبت ما نقوله 
فمن الوسيط الذى استقبل الاعلان النبوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو اشعياء بن اموص بخصوص العربية 
انت بتعمل ايه ماحنا قولنا الكلام دا بترد على كلامنا بكلامنا

*


> كل هذه القواميس تؤكد أن المعنى للكلمة متعلق بالوحي والنبوءة، وليس الرؤيا كما زعم الكتكوت.


*ابقى اقرا قبل مترد يا كابتن وشوف اللى قدامك بيقول ايه ورد على اساسه
فانت اكدت ما قولته بالحرف فى مشاركاتى واكدت ان الوسيط الذى كان له الاعلان النبوى الىل بيخص العربية هو اشعياء بن اموص
*


> طبعا هو كذاب في إدعاءه أن كل الترجمات بلا استثناء تقول إعلان أو ثقل أو عبء، فهو بنفسه ينقل الترجمات التي تقول oracle أي وحي، ويزعم أنها تقول إعلان، يا له من كذاب.


*هسبنى ارد عليك *


> *عايز تترجمها رؤيا او نبوة وماله مفيش اى مشكلة فمستقبل النبوة هو اشعياء نفسه وموضوع الاعلان النبوى بلاد العرب والخراب اللى هيحل بيها*





> *ياما رؤيا بخصوص العربية ويكون فيها المستقبل للنبوة هو الذى كان له كلام الرب اشعياء بن اموص*


*هه يا كابتن متاكد انك قريت قبل مترد ؟؟؟؟*


> ويشعرني الكتكوت أنه اطلع على كل الترجمات فيقول وجميييييييع الترجمات بلا استثناااااااء، يا سلام، ايه الجمال ده؟


*ايوة اطلعت على الكل*


> فهذا المدلس أخفى بعض الترجمات الأخرى التي تهدم دعواه، ومن ذلك ترجمة _Today's New International Version حيث تقول بوضوح نبوءة_
> _13﻿A prophecy﻿﻿﻿ concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites,﻿﻿﻿who camp in the thickets of Arabia_​


*وتفرق ايه عن دى يا كابتن يا اهبل *


> *New International Version (©1984)
> An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia,*


*الترجمة نبوة تخص العربية A prophecy﻿﻿﻿ concerning 
Arabia
*


> وكذلك الكتكوت المدلس نفسه ذكر ترجمة GOD'S WORD® Translation(©1995) وهي تقول وحي إلهي، أو إعلان إلهي!
> والكتكوت المدلس نفسه يذكر ترجمة English standard Version وهي تقول Message فكيف يا مدلس تجاهلت الترجمات التي وضعتها بنفسك؟! أم إنك لا تعرف ما تنقل؟!


*تعليقى عليها اللى انت مقدرتش تلمسه وقولت بالحرف*


> *عايز تترجمها رؤيا او نبوة وماله مفيش اى مشكلة فمستقبل النبوة هو اشعياء نفسه وموضوع الاعلان النبوى بلاد العرب والخراب اللى هيحل بيها
> *


*يعنى جميع التراجم بلا استثناء وهعيدها تانى بلا استثناء ترجمتها ايه
ياما اعلان  نبوى يخص العربية
ياما حمل او ثقل او عبء سيقع على العربية 
انت متاكد انت قريت المشاركة كويس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لاقيت ان ترجمة بتقول 
prophet in arabia???????????
*


> وبما إنه يدلس ويقول أن كل الترجمات لا تقول وحي فإنني أضع له بعض الترجمات الأجنبية والتي تقول نبوءة بوضوح:


* طلعلى من كلامى الكلام الىل انت الفته وبترد عليه يا مريض
عايز توهم الناس انك بتبحث وتدور 
مخلص هذة الجزء 
هو اكد كل ماقولناه فيما يلى
1-معنى مسا burden او oracle
معناها حمل على العربية او اعلان نبوى يخص العربية
وعرضنا التراجم اللى عرضت الاتنين وشرحنا المعنى فيها 
فمعنى oracle concrning arabia 
نبوة تخص العربية 
والنبى الذى كانت له النبوة وكلام الرب هو اشعياء بن اموص نفسه 
التانى 
burden upon arabia 
معناها حمل او ثقل سيقع على العربية
ومعانها الخراب اللى هيحل عليهم على يد سرجون 
فلا دا ولا دا ينفعك يا كتمنس 
العب بعيد يالا بخخخخخخخخخخخخخ عوووووووووووووووو 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2011)

*الرد الثاني :

**[FONT=&quot]النقطة الأولى : هل توجد نبوة عن شخص نبي سوف يأتي في بلاد العرب من الأساس ؟!


حقيقة أنا أتعجب من الأخوة المسلمين في منطقهم العجيب  في الإستدلال بنصوص الكتاب المقدس لمحاولة إثبات أن نبيهم في كتابنا كنبي  حقيقي ! ، حتى أنك تجدهم في بعض الأحيان مضطرين يلجأون الى تشبيه رسولهم بـ  " يهوه " العظيم !! ، وفي البعض الآخر تجدهم مضطرين أيضاً يثبتون أن رسول  الإسلام هو رسول المسيح وهذا يجعل المسيح هو الله إسلامياً !حتى إني اعتقد  مازحاً أنهم قد جعلوا الكتاب المقدس به نبوات ن رسولهم أكثر من عدد  أصحاحاته ! 

إن من يقرأ النصوص المقدسة :


Isa 21:13  وحي من جهة بلاد العرب: في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين.
Isa 21:14  هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. وافوا الهارب بخبزه.
Isa 21:15  فإنهم من أمام السيوف قد هربوا. من أمام السيف المسلول ومن أمام القوس المشدودة ومن أمام شدة الحرب.
Isa 21:16  فإنه هكذا قال لي السيد: «في مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار
Isa 21:17  وبقية عدد قسي أبطال بني قيدار تقل لأن الرب إله إسرائيل قد تكلم».


لا يجد أبداً أي إشارة من قريب أو من بعيد او حتى تلميح صغير لشخص سوف يكون  نبي ! ، فالنبوة تتكلم عن خبر مستقبلي تاريخي ( قد تم بالفعل ) سوف يحدث  في القريب العاجل وهو حدث تدمير وخراب أرض العرب ، وكلمة العرب وجميع  المناطق المذكورة ليست هى كما هى معروفة الآن ، فتجد المشكك لأنه لا يعرف  لا التاريخ ولا الجغرافيا وبالطبع لا يعرف الكتاب المقدس ولا كأصغر دارس  مسيحي له ، يتكلم بكلام لا علاقة له بالعلم كافة ، وهذا رأيناه في الجانب  النصي السابق والجانب التاريخي الآتي سوف نراه أيضاً وكما ستقرأون كل  الجوانب بها جهل فظيع بكل شيء ، فحتى المعترض لم يستطيع بعد كل الإفتراءات  التي قالها والإدعاءات الباطلة والكذب على الكتاب المقدس أن يثبت أيضاً ما  العلاقة بين الكلام المقدس وبين النبوة المزعومة ! فإدعوا له أن يعرف كيف  يتعلم بناء الشبهة ثم تعلم الرد على ردودها ...

وهدية هذا الجزء من الرد ، إن كان يريد أن يقول أن ( أشعياء 21 : 13 : وحي من جهة بلاد العرب: في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين )  وبالتحديد عبارة " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب "  ، يقول انها تعني نبي سيأتي في بلاد العرب ، وهذا النبي هو محمد ! و أنا  اسأله بنفس المنطق المعوج هذا الذي لا منطق له و أقول له : 

[/FONT]**
Isa 30:6  وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَهَائِمِ الْجَنُوبِ:  فِي أَرْضِ شِدَّةٍ وَضِيقَةٍ مِنْهَا اللَّبْوَةُ وَالأَسَدُ الأَفْعَى  وَالثُّعْبَانُ السَّامُّ الطَّيَّارُ يَحْمِلُونَ عَلَى أَكْتَافِ  الْحَمِيرِ ثَرْوَتَهُمْ وَعَلَى أَسْنِمَةِ الْجِمَالِ كُنُوزَهُمْ إِلَى  شَعْبٍ لاَ يَنْفَعُ. 

فمن هو النبي الذي اُرسل لبهائم الجنوب ؟!!

وأعيد و أكرر ، كنت اريد أن اقول ، ليس في الإمكان أفضل مما كان ، ولكن هناك أفضل مما كان وهو النص العبري الذي لا يعرف صديقنا المسلم لماذا اتى في الحالة الأولى بدون لفظ " من جهة " كما اعترف ، ومن المفترض أنه يعرف العبرية ! ولكن لنزيده من الشعر بيتاً ونقول له :

**Isa 30:6  משׂא בהמות נגב בארץ צרה וצוקה לביא ולישׁ מהם אפעה ושׂרף מעופף ישׂאו על־כתף עירים חילהם ועל־דבשׁת גמלים אוצרתם על־עם לא יו*
*
هنا لم يوجد حرف الجر ، فتكون الترجمة الحرفية للنص : "  وحي بهائم الجنوب " ! فهل يمكن أن يدلنا على النبي المُتنبّأ عنه لبهائم  الجنوب ؟!!!


عموماً فلنعُد إلى الموضوع فما كان هذا إلا للإستفاقة فقط ...

**[FONT=&quot]
الحدث يا اخوة هو حدث تاريخي بحت ، حدث في عام 715/716 على يد الملك  الآشوري الشهير جداً سرجون الثاني حيث دمر بلاد العرب تماماً وسباهم ووضع  بعضهم في السامرة وإلكيم الشرح بالتفصيل من المراجع العلمية  :

[/FONT]*

* الدليل الأول :*

*The Historical Formation of the Arab Nation: A Study in Identity and Consciousness*​ 





​http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=4KQOAAAAQAAJ page 24




* الدليل الثاني :*


*The international standard Bible encyclopedia*
​




http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false   page 339


*الدليل الثالث :*

*In   2 Kings 18:9-11 it is implied Shalmaneser was not the actual  captor,   since after 2 Kings 18:9 has named him 2 Kings 18:10 says "THEY  took   it." Isaiah was the sole witness to Sargon's existence for 25    centuries, until the discovery of the Assyrian monuments confirmed his    statement. They also remarkably illustrate 2 Kings 17:6, that he placed    the deported Israelites (in Halah, Habor, the river of Gozan, and at a    later time) "in the cities of the Medes"; for Sargon in them states  he   overran Media and "annexed many Median towns to Assyria." Sargon   mounted  the throne the same year that Merodach Baladan ascended the   Babylonian  throne, according to Ptolemy's canon 721 B.C. He was an   usurper, for he  avoids mentioning his father. His   annals for 15 years, 721-706 B.C.,  describe his expeditions against   Babylonia and Susiana on the S., Media  on the E., Armenia and   Cappadocia N., Syria, Israel, Arabia, and Egypt,  W. and S.W.

http://www.bible-history.com/faussets/S/Sargon/*
*

**الدليل الرابع :*

*E.J. Brill's first encyclopaedia of Islam*




​

*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false page 736*



*الدليل الخامس :*

*المفصل فى   تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام ، الدكتور جواد علي (المتوفى: 1408هـ) ، الرابعة   1422هـ/ 2001م ، المكتبة الشاملة ، جـ 2 ، صــ 236 و 237
*
*ويحدثنا "سرجون الثاني" "724-705ق. م"2 أنه في السنة السابعة من حكمه، سنة "715ق. م"3 أدَّب "تمودي" "Tamudi" و"أباديدي" "عباديدي" و"مرسماني" "Marsimani" و"خيابه" "Hajapa" وهزمهم،   ونقل من وقع في يديه منهم إلى "السامرة" "4Samaria". ثم يذكر بعد هذا   الخبر أنه تلقى الجزية من "سمسي" "Samsi" ملكة "أريبي" ومن "برعو" "pir'u"   ملك "مصري" "Musuri" ومن "يتع أمر" "It'amra" السبئي5. وذكر أن الجزية  كانت  من الذهب وحاصلات الجبل والحجارة الكريمة والعاج وأنواع البذور  والنبات  والخيل والإبل6.
ويتبين من أسماء المواضع والقبائل التي ذكرها "سرجون"، أن تلك المعارك كانت قد وقعت في أرضين   تقع في الشمال الغربي من جزيرة العرب، وفي المنطقة الواقعة فيما بين خليج   العقبة و"تيماء" والبادية, ولا بد وأن تكون الجيوش الآشورية قد هاجمتها  من  الشمال أي: من فلسطين.
وقد ورد في بعض ترجمات نص "سرجون" أنه نقل الأعراب الذين ينزلون في مواضع   نائية من البادية، ولم يعرفوا حاكمًا رسميًّا ولا موظفًا ولم يدفعوا جزية   إلى أي ملك سابق، نقلهم إلى "السامرة" وأسكنهم فيها1. ويظهر أن هذه الجملة   لا تخص الجملة السابقة التي ذكر فيها "ثمود" وبقية الأسماء، وليست معطوفة   عليها؛ لأنه وصف هؤلاء الأعراب بأنهم سكان بوادٍ نائية، ولم يدفعوا الجزية   لأحد من قبل، على حين يقيم المذكورون في أرض معروفة ولمنازلهم أسماء، وهي   ليست من البوادي.
*

*
وفي مكان آخر من نفس الكتاب صفحة : 260 ، 261 من نفس الجزء يقول الدكتور :

وقد أخبرتنا الكتابات البابلية أن "بختنصر" "Nebuchadrezzar" أرسل في شهر   "كسلو" "Kislev" "Kislew" من السنة السادسة من ملكه المقابلة لسنة "599 ق.   م." حملة على العرب الساكنين في البادية، نهبت   أملاكهم وما عندهم من مواشٍ، وسرقت آلهتهم ثم عادت2. ولم يذكر النص البابلي   اسم البادية التي هاجمها الجيش البابلي ولا اسم القبائل التي هاجمها، ولم   يذكر أيضا اسم المواضع التي تحرك منها الجيش لمهاجمة العرب.   ويرى الباحثون احتمال مهاجمة البابليين للعرب من "حماة" "Hamath" أو   "ربلة" "Riblah"، أو "قادش" "Kadesh"، فتوغل جيش "بختنصر" في البادية، ثم   عاد حاملًا معه ما ذكر في النص من أسلاب ومن مواشٍ وآلهة العرب أي:   الأصنام.
وكانت غاية البابليين من أسر الأصنام وأخذها، هو إكراه القبائل على الاستسلام والخضوع لهم؛ لما للأغنام من أثر كبير في نفوسها، وقد   رأينا أن ملوك الآشوريين مثل: "سرجون" و"سنحريب" و"أسرحدون" كانوا قد   أسروا أصنام العرب وأخذوها معهم إلى آشور وكتبوا عليها شهادة الأسر والوقوع   في أيدي الآشوريين؛ ليؤثروا بذلك نفسيًّا في نفوس أتباعها وعبَّادها   ويكرهوهم على الخضوع لهم وعلى مساومة الآشوريين لاستردادها في مقابل   الاستسلام لهم وتأييد سياستهم وعدم التحرش بهم, ولم يذكر النص البابلي   أسماء تلك الآلهة.
وكانت غاية "بختنصر" من إرسال حملته هذه على العرب، هو حماية حدود "حماة"   وبقية مشارف فلسطين وبلاد الشام من الأعراب وإخضاعهم لحكمه، ثم تأديب بعض   القبائل التي تحرشت به على ما يظهر حين دخوله بلاد الشام وفي جملة ذلك   فلسطين. واستنادًا إلى ما جاء في "سفر إرميا" نستطيع أن نقول: إن "قيدار"   كانوا على رأس القبائل العربية البارزة التي غزاها جيش "بختنصر" وكذلك "بنو   المشرق" "أبناء المشرق" و"ممالك حاصور". ونظرًا لوجود تشابه كبير بين   الرواية البابلية عن حملة "بختنصر" على العرب وبين ما جاء في "سفر إرميا"1،   أرى أن مدون السفر قد أخذ خبره هذا الذي صيَّره نبوءة من موارد بابلية ثم   كيَّفه على النحو المذكور.*

*
الدليل السادس ( المضحك ) :

دراسات في تاريخ العرب القديم ، محمد بيومى مهران ، الطبعة: الثانية مزيدة ومنقحة ، الشاملة  ،  جـ  1 ، صـ 245
*

*ونقرأ في حوليات سرجون الثاني من هذه الفترة، أنه في السنة السابعة من حكمه، وفي حوالي عام 715ق. م، "وطبقًا لوحي صادق من آشور إلهي، قضيت على قبائل تامود وإيباديدي ومرسيمانو وجبايا3 والعرب   الذين يعيشون بعيدًا في الصحراء والذين لا يعترفون برؤساء أو موظفين،   والذين لم يكونوا قد جاءوا بجزهم لأي ملك، سبيت الأحياء منهم ونقلتهم إلى   السامرة، من بيرعو ملك مصرو، ومن شمسي ملكة العرب، ومن "أتعمارا"   "يثع أمر" السبئي"4، ومن ثم فربما كان "فلبي" مصيبًا في رأيه حين حدد   الفترة "720-700ق. م" لحكم "يثع أمر" هذا5، وعلى أي حال، فهناك من يرى أن   نفوذ العاهل الآشوري إنما وصل إلى سبأ نفسها، ومن ثم فقد أسرع ملكها بحمل   الجزية إلى سرجون، حتى لا تقع بلاده آخر الأمر ضمن أملاك الآشوريين6.*



* الدليل السابع :*

* الشرق الأدنى القديم في مصر والعراق ، عبد العزيز صالح ، الشاملة  ،  جـ  1 ، صـ 537

**ولم   يخل الأدب الآشوري الخالص من مزايا خفيفة في تقاريره وأقاصيصه الحربية   بخاصة، فوصف كاتب مدينة السامرة في حوليات العام الثامن لفاتحها سرجون الآشوري،   قائلًا على لسانه: "لقد كانت قمة عظيمة ترتفع مثل سن الرمح وتسمو فوق   الجبال حتى لكأنها رأس تعتمد السماء عليه، ولها جذور تمتد حتى تصل إلى قلب   الجحيم. وكانت من خارجها كالسلسلة الفقرية للسمكة لا تسمح لأحد بالنفاذ   منها". ولم يقصد كاتب سرجون بذلك أن يشيد بالمدينة، ولكنه ابتغى أن يشيد   بمجهوده في تحطيمها على الرغم من حصانتها؛ إذ أتبع ذلك بوصف مسالكها الوعرة   ثم عقب بخططه الحربية في تذليلها بفضل سعة أفقه وما أوحى أربابه به إليه.   وعلى الرغم مما حفل به هذا الأدب الحربي من مبالغات وادعاءات ظل ذا قيمة  لا  تنكر في احتفاظه بأخبار شعوب قديمة لم تترك وثائق مكتوبة تنم عن  تاريخها، مثل القبائل العربية الشمالية والقبائل الجبلية الشمالية، وإن كان قد صور أخبارها من وجهة نظره الخاصة.
* 


* الدليل الثامن :*
*
**Tiglath-pileser   IV was succeeded by Shalmaneser V, 727–722 b. c., and soon after the   death of Tiglath-pileser, Hoshea of Israel was persuaded to join several   petty rulers of Philistia and Egypt in rebelling against Assyria. In   725 an Assyrian army overran Hoshea’s territory, and laid siege to   Samaria. The military position of Samaria and its strong walls made it   almost impregnable, and the siege dragged on for three years (2 Kings   17:5). Before the city fell, another king had ascended the throne of   Assyria. He was a usurper, a general, who took the great name of Sargon,   and who ruled from 722 to 705 b. c. Samaria succumbed in Sargon’s  first  year and 27,290 of its inhabitants were deported. The discontent  of the  west was not at once quieted. Other states remained in rebellion  and an  Assyrian army finally defeated them at Raphia, southwest of  Gaza, in  719 b. c. Sargon then turned his arms in other directions,   fighting at various times with the kingdom of Urartu in Armenia,   overcoming Carchemish, a Hittite kingdom on the Euphrates in 717 (see   Isa. 10:9), and making an expedition into Arabia in 715. In 711 Ashdod revolted and Sargon’s Tartan or chief officer came to put the rebellion down (Isa. 20:1).

* *Barton, G. A. (1925). Archaeology and the Bible. On spine: Fourth edition revised. (66). Philadelphia: American Sunday-School Union.

** الدليل التاسع :*​*
**SARGON (sȧrʾgŏn, Heb. sargôn, the constituted king).   1. Sargon I was a famous king of early Babylon who founded an empire   that extended to the Mediterranean (2400 b.c.). He is not referred to in   the Bible. The story is told that he (like Moses) had been put by his   mother into an ark of bulrushes in the river, there to be rescued—by   Akki the irrigator.*​ *2.   Sargon II (722–705 b.c.) was an Assyrian king who is mentioned by name   in the Bible only in Isaiah 20:1. He was a usurper, perhaps of royal   blood. Shalmaneser V, his predecessor, besieged Samaria in 724. During   the siege Shalmaneser died (722), and in 721 the city fell to Sargon. It   is strange that the Bible does not mention him in the record of   Samaria’s fall (2 Kings 17:1–6). Some authorities believe that Sargon   did not become king until after the city fell. However, Sargon claims to   have captured Samaria, and a certain ambiguity in 2 Kings 17:6 allows   for a new, although unnamed, Assyrian monarch there.*​ *Soon   after Sargon came to the throne, the Babylonians, assisted by the   Elamites, revolted against him and were subdued with difficulty.   According to Sargon’s in******ions the remnant of the Israelites at   Samaria, who had been put under an Assyrian governor, revolted, along   with other Syrian and Palestinian provinces (720 b.c.). This revolt   Sargon quickly suppressed. At this time he also defeated the Egyptian   ruler So, who had come to the aid of rebelling Gaza (2 Kings 17:4).*​ *Later   Sargon captured Carchemish, the great Hittite city (717 b.c.), thus   precipitating the fall of the Hittite Empire. He also mentions placing   Arab tribes as colonists in Samaria. Sargon claims on his in******ions   to have subdued Judah. Evidently Judah became more or less involved in a   rebellion against Assyria, led by Ashdod. This Philistine city was   captured by the Assyrians and reorganized as an Assyrian province (711;   cf. Isa 20:1), and Judah was subdued but not harmed. Hezekiah was later to revolt against Sargon’s son Sennacherib.
**Sargon built a new palace and royal city ten miles (seventeen km.)   NE of Nineveh, which he called Dur-sharrukin (Sargonsburg), the ruins   of which are called Khorsabad. He was murdered in 705 b.c. and  succeeded  by his son Sennacherib.* *km. kilometers*

*
*

​ *
Douglas, J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible Dictionary. Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible dictionary. 1963. (898). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.*




* الدليل العاشر :** ( جزء مقتطع صغير من النص الكبير ، من يريد أن يعود ليقرأ فليذهب )

**In 716 bc Sargon sent his army commander (turtan;   the *‘tartan’) to war against the Arabs in Sinai. This led to the   reception of tribute from the pharaoh Shilkanni (Osorkon IV) of Egypt   and from Samsi, queen of the Arabs. Despite these Assyrian successes,   the people of Ashdod displaced their Assyrian-nominated ruler, Ahimetu,   by a usurper Iadna (or Iamani) who initiated yet another   Syro-Palestinian league against Assyria, doubtless relying on Egyptian   help. In 712 bc the same turtan was sent to conquer Ashdod (Is. 20:1), which was reduced to the status of an Assyrian province. Since Azaqa (’Azeqah   or Tell es-Zakariye) on the Judaean border near Lachish surrendered in   this campaign, it will be seen how narrowly independent Judah escaped a   further invasion. Iamani fled to Nubia for refuge, only to be  extradited  to Nineveh by the ruler Shabaka.

* *bc before Christ*

*
Wood, D. R. W., & Marshall, I. H. (1996). New   Bible dictionary (3rd ed.) (1063). Leicester, England;  Downers Grove,   Ill.: InterVarsity Press.*





*الدليل الحادي عشر :** ( جزء مقتطع صغير من النص الكبير ، من يريد أن يعود ليقرأ فليذهب )


**Arabia,
Refugees from Assyrian invasions in the eighth century b.c. and Babylonian in the sixth century fled to northwestern Arabia (Isa. 21:13-15, where ‘thickets’ [Heb. ya‘ar] may perhaps refer to oasis vegetation). Close to the end of the Babylonian Empire northwest Arabia achieved unusual importance for about ten years when Nabonidus, the last Babylonian ruler, captured Tema   (modern Teima) on the Medina-Damascus route, about two hundred and   fifty miles (400 km.) southeast of Aqabah, and made it his capital.

* *Heb. Hebrew*

*Achtemeier,   P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical Literature.   (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index. (1st ed.) (42). San   Francisco: Harper & Row.*


*
*​*الدليل الثاني عشر :** 

يقول جون واتس :

**The   implication is that Moab becomes Judah’s vassal again. The Lord’s   judgment drives Moab back into the arms of the Davidic king in Jerusalem   (16:5). It may well be that Moab joined Jerusalem and Ashdod in the   rebellion against Assyria that was suppressed by 710 through Sargon II   in his campaign against the Philistine states. Moab and Jerusalem   withdrew from the coalition soon enough to avoid Assyrian wrath by   paying tribute.*​ *The   scene portrays the beginning of that process as Jerusalem is beginning   to dream of restored glory. The first step is acceptance of Moab’s   invitation to Jerusalem to “establish her shadow” (16:3), that is, to   cast the cloak of her protection over Moab.*​ *
Watts, J. D. W. (2002). Vol. 24: Word Biblical   Commentary  : Isaiah 1-33. Word Biblical Commentary (232). Dallas: Word,   Incorporated.*



*
وفي مكان آخر :** קדר**,* “*Kedar” (J. A. Thompson, ﻿**IDB﻿ 3:3–4; Knauf, ﻿ABD﻿ 4:9–10), appears again in 42:11 and 60:7 (cf. Jer 49:28–32; Ezek 27:21). It is a place east of Palestine, apparently in north Arabia. Assyrian   records speak of Kedarites and Arabs in the same breath. They were a   considerable force that preoccupied the Assyrians under Sennacherib,   Ashurbanipal, and Esarhaddon. Sennacherib writes of defeating Hazail,   king of the Arabs/Kedarites.*​ *The   announced destruction of Kedar is an explicit and specific word from   YHWH. If Dumah (v 11) implies a place name (along with Dedan and Tema,   cities in Arabia), the question of that verse is answered by the word   from YHWH in vv 16–17. The vision/news of Babylon’s fall and the vision   of Arabian refugees (vv 13–14) interpreted by the prophecy of vv 16–17   prepare for a very negative evaluation of Judah’s position, as Assyria   advances.

*​ *IDB The Interpreter’s Dictionary of the Bible. Ed. G. A. Buttrick. 4 vols. Nashville, 1962.*

*ABD Anchor Bible Dictionary. Ed. D. N. Freedman. 6 vols. New York, 1992.

*

*Watts, J.   D. W. (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33 (Revised   Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas Nelson,  Inc.* 




*الدليل الثالث عشر :

يقول جون ويسلي :

* *﻿Verse   16﻿. A year-From the time of this prophecy: an exact year. Glory-Their   power, and riches, and all things wherein they used to glory.  This  was  executed by the Assyrians.

*​ *Wesley,   J. (1999). Wesley's Notes: Isaiah (electronic ed.). Logos Library   System; Wesley's Notes (Is 21:16). Albany, OR: Ages Software.


**الدليل الرابع عشر :

**21:13–17**ORACLE AGAINST ARABIA*​ *Cuneiform in******ions reveal that Arabian rulers paid tribute to Assyrian kings Tiglath-pileser III and Sargon II.

*​ *Hughes,   R. B., & Laney, J. C. (2001). Tyndale concise Bible commentary.   Rev. ed. of: New Bible companion. 1990.; Includes index. The Tyndale   reference library (262). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House Publishers.*

​ 


*الدليل الخامس عشر :
*

*21:13-17**﻿. Dedan   är ett område i Arabien (jfr ﻿Jer 49:8﻿, ﻿Hes   25:13﻿). Tema (v. ﻿14﻿), Kedar (v. ﻿16﻿) och Duma (v. ﻿11﻿) var alla   söner till Ismael (﻿1 Mos 25:13–16﻿). Den assyriske kungen Sargon II drog ut i fälttåg mot de nordliga arabiska stammarna år 715 f. Kr.

* *Svensk   Studiebibel. 2000. © 2000, Livets Ord Förlag. © 1996, 1998,  Stiftelsen  Biblicum, Ljungby, och Stiftelsen Svenska Folkbibeln,  Stockholm. (LDLS  elektroniska version.). Libronix Digital Library  System (Is 21:13-17).  Dala-Järna: SN Ljud & Data.

**الدليل السادس عشر :*
*
**Kedar. In Genesis, Kedar is listed as an Ishmaelite tribe, as are also Dumah and Tema (Gen.   25:13–15). But elsewhere Kedar seems to be a general term for nomadic   peoples of the Arabian Desert (Ps. 120:5; S. of Sol. 1:5; cf. Isa. 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10). Isaiah proclaims an extensive judgment to fall within a year upon all the desert region of northern Arabia.   Tiglath-pileser III declares that he inflicted a sore judgment upon   Samsi, an Arabian queen, that he slew 1,100 of her people and took   30,000 of her camels and 20,000 head of cattle. Sargon   likewise claims to have received tribute from the Arabian queen in the   form of gold dust, ivory, horses, and camels, and he also claims to  have  subdued other Arabian tribes who had never before paid tribute.  The  exact year, however, of the judgment specified is not known.

**
*​ *cf. confer, “compare”*

*Nichol,   F. D. (1978; 2002). The Seventh-day Adventist Bible Commentary, Volume 4   (188). Review and Herald Publishing Association.


**الدليل السابع عشر :

**C. The Devastation of Arabia (21:13–17).﻿24*​ *Isaiah described the destitute condition of the Arabian caravans which resulted from an invasion. In exactly one year the splendor of Kedar (Arabia) would cease to exist and her famed bowmen would be reduced to but a few. The Assyrian King Sargon invaded Arabia in 715 b.c..

*​ *Smith, J. E. (1992). The Major Prophets (Is 21:13-17). Joplin, Mo.: College Press.*

​
​
*الدليل الثامن عشر :*​ *
* *21:13–17 Arabia*​ *The   early versions of v 13 read the second Arabia as ‘evening’, which has   the same consonants. Possibly there is a double entendre (cf.   v 11 and the symbolic titles in 21:1; 22:1). The special significance   of this oracle lies in its warning to the freest and most inaccessible   of tribes that Assyria’s long arm will reach even them, at God’s   command. Those of the far south, Tema and Dedan, will have to succour   their more exposed brother-tribe of Kedar. This could mean that the   trading caravans will have blundered into war-ravaged parts and returned   empty-handed and starving. Sargon’s recorded invasion of Arabia in 715 bc makes it more likely, however, that the fugitives will have been under direct attack.

*​ *cf. compare*

*Carson,   D. A. (1994). New Bible commentary : 21st century edition. Rev. ed. of:   The new Bible commentary. 3rd ed. / edited by D. Guthrie, J.A. Motyer.    1970. (4th ed.) (Is 21:13). Leicester, England;  Downers Grove, Ill.,   USA: Inter-Varsity Press.*

​ 

*الدليل التاسع عشر :

**Judgment   on Arabia (21:13–17). In a related oracle the prophet foresaw the   defeat of other Arabian peoples. He dramatically described the plight of   fugitives from battle. He then officially announced that Kedar in the   Arabian desert would fall within one year. This prophecy was probably fulfilled in conjunction with one of Sargon’s or Sennacherib’s Arabian campaigns.

* *Chisholm,   R. B. (1998). The Major Prophets. In D. S. Dockery (Ed.), Holman   concise Bible commentary: Simple, straightforward commentary on every   book of the Bible (D. S. Dockery, Ed.) (274). Nashville, TN: Broadman   & Holman Publishers.


**الدليل الـ20 :*
*Arabia (vv. 13–17) refers to the desert between Edom and Babylon. Dedan, Tema, and Kedar were places where leading Arabian tribes lived. This is a prediction that they will experience a terrific blow within a year—and indeed, Sargon invaded Arabia in 715 b.c.

*​ *Halley, H. H. (2000). Halley's Bible handbook with the New International Version. (Completely rev. and expanded.) (378). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Zondervan Publishing House.


**الدليل الـ21 :*

*Sargon   II conducted a campaign against the northern Arabian tribes in 715   B.C., which could well provide an appropriate setting for this oracle.   Armed men are drawn from various Arabian tribes, but they are no match   for the Assyrians and are put to flight. They flee exhausted, parched   with thirst, and in need of food. The caravans plying their trade and   camping out in the wastelands and the settled town-dwellers of the oases   are both urged to provide sustenance for the fugitives. The resistance   of the Arab tribes will be short-lived, for their armies will be  reduced  to a meager remnant within twelve months. The closing oracle  formula  probably underlines the fact that this is the judgment of the  God of  Israel.

*​ *Barker,   K. L. (1994). Expositorś Bible Commentary (Abridged Edition: Old   Testament) (1080). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing House.*

​*
الدليل الـ22 :

**In essence, this prophecy says that within one year, Arabia would be destroyed. Indeed, exactly one year from the time it was given, in the year 716 b.c., Sargon, the Assyrian took control of Arabia.

* *Courson, J. (2006). Jon Courson's application commentary : Volume two : Psalms-Malachi (375). Nashville, TN: Thomas Nelson.*

​
* الدليل الـ23 :*

*The   concluding verses of this chapter (21:13–17) concern Arabia. In a   chapter containing oracles about the desert (cf. the Heb. of 21:1), some   reference to the Arabs is not surprising. It is difficult to ascertain   how much of this area was intended in Isaiah’s prophecy, but he was   probably referring to the immediate western and central area and the   northern section.*​ *By   Hezekiah’s day, Arabians served as mercenaries in the defense of   Jerusalem against Sennacherib’s invasion. But Isaiah warned that the day   would come when caravans (the Arabians were famous traders) would have   to leave the main trade roads for fear of their lives (21:13).*​ *The weapons used by the Arabs were ineffective against the superior weapons of the Assyrians   and, later, of the Babylonians (21:15). Eventually, the Lord would  tell  Nebuchadnezzar and his army to attack Kedar and blot out the  warriors  from the East (Jer 49:28), which he did (Jer 49:28–29; cf. Jer  2:10).


*​ *Heb. Hebrew*

*Walker,   L. L., & Elmer A. Martens. (2005). Cornerstone biblical commentary,   Vol. 8: Isaiah, Jeremiah, & Lamentations. "With the entire text of   the New Living Translation." (90). Carol Stream, IL: Tyndale House   Publishers.*

​ 


* الدليل الـ24 :*​
*The Assyrian   threat is the background of this oracle (see comments on 13:1) too.  The  Dedanites (21:13) were a tribe from southern Arabia. Tema (v. 14;  cf.  Job 6:19; Jer. 25:23) was a well-known oasis in northwestern  Arabia, and  Kedar (Isa. 21:16-17; cf. 42:11) was in northern Arabia. This oracle discusses the difficult times the people of Arabia would soon experience at the hands of the Assyrians. Within one year Kedar’s pomp would end   (Kedar was known for its tents, Ps. 120:5; Song 1:5; also cf. Jer.   49:28-29, which were a beautiful black). The warriors of Kedar would   experience a great defeat (Isa. 21:16-17). The Arabians would be fugitives, running for their lives from the sword. The oracle would be fulfilled, for the Lord, the God of Israel, had spoken (v. 17). In 715 Sargon II wrote that he had defeated a number of Arabian tribes and had them deported to Samaria.

*​ *Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ******ures (1:1069). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books.

**الدليل الـ25 :*

​*The   caravans of the  merchant Dedanites must hide in the forests of Arabia   from the swords  of foreign invaders. The Arabians of Tema must bring   bread and water to  these hidden Dedanites. Within a year, the glory of   Kedar (the Arabian  tribes) will cease and her mighty men will be   diminished.*​ *This judgment was inflicted by the Assyrians. Later, the Chaldeans invaded and subjugated Arabia.

*​ *Gingrich, R. E. (1993). The Book of Isaiah (25). Memphis, TN.: Riverside Printing*​ 
*الدليل الـ26 :*​ 

*The prophet saw the caravans of the Arabian merchants from Dedan leaving the trade route and hiding in the thickets because of the invasion of the Assyrian army. * *
Wiersbe, W. W. (1996, c1992). Be comforted. An Old Testament study. (Is 21:13). Wheaton, Ill.: Victor Books.*


*والآن مع تحديد مكان النبوة أكثر فأكثر :*


*[FONT=&quot]עֲרָב **f., 2 Chron. 9:14; and [FONT=&quot]עֲרַכ [/FONT]Isa. 21:13; Jer. 25:24; Eze. 27:21; pr. name Arabia ([FONT=&quot]عَرَبُ[/FONT]); so called from its aridity and sterility (see the root No. III). Gent. noun is [FONT=&quot]עֲרָבִי [/FONT]an Arabian, Isa. 13:20; Jer. 3:2; also *[/FONT]*עַרְבִי**Neh. 2:19; plur. [FONT=&quot]עַרְבִּים **Arabians, 2 Chron. 21:16; 22:1; and [FONT=&quot]עַרְבִיאִים [/FONT]2 Chron. 17:11; always used of Nomadic tribes, Isa., Jer. loc. cit. Also the name Arabia is not used to designate that large peninsula which geographers call by this name, but a tract of country of no very large extent, to the east and south of Palestine, as far as the Red Sea. So Eusebius says of the Midianites, κεῖται ἐπέκεινα τῆς Ἀραβίας πρὸς νότον ἐν ἐρήμῳ τῶν Σαρακήνων τῆς ἐ̓ρυθρᾶς θαλάσσας ἐπʼ ἀνατολάς. Of no wider extent is Arabia in the New. Test. (Gal. 1:17; 4:25). See my remarks on Isa. 21:13.[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]*[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]Gesenius, W., & Tregelles, S. P. (2003). Gesenius' Hebrew and Chaldee lexicon to the Old Testament s c r i p t ures. Translation of the author's Lexicon manuale Hebraicum et Chaldaicum in Veteris Testamenti libros, a Latin version of the work first published in 1810-1812 under title: Hebräisch-deutsches Handwörterbuch des Alten Testaments.; Includes index. (651). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.​ 

*ويقول المؤرخ يوسابيوس القيصري :*


*beyond Arabia":  Eusebius also says that Midian, Horeb, Wilderness of Paran were all  "beyond Arabia". What he means by "beyond Arabia" is actually "beyond  Petra". Since Eusebius believed Petra is where both Kadesh Barnea and  Mt. Hor were located, "beyond Arabia" also means "beyond Kadesh barnea  and Mt. Hor". Since we know that the Saracens were Arabs who lived in  Saudi Arabia and not in the modern Sinai Peninsula, "beyond  Arabia/Petra/Kadesh" is modern Saudi Arabia.*


​ 
*يقول ألبرت بانرز :*

* Arabia  is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and southeast of  Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on the east;  Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea; and Arabia Felix, lying still  further south. What part of Arabia is here denoted it may not be easy to determine. It is probable that it was Arabia Petrea, because this lay between Judea and Egypt, and would be exposed to invasion by the Assyrians should they invade Egypt; and because this part of Arabia furnished*​ 


*و أترككم مع بعض الخرائط لتوضيح مكان " العربية " في العهد القديم : *


*






**





**فالعربية ، يقصد بها الجزء السفلي الجنوبي لفلسطين والواقعة شمال جزيرة العرب الحالية **، فلا علاقة بين المقصود من قرابة الـ 3000 عام بشبة الجزيرة الآن على الإطلاق.*


*والآن علينا أن نحدد من هو قيدار و من هىقبائل قيدار المقصودة في النص الكتابي لانها هى التي سيفني مجدها فيجب ان نعرف اين تقع هذه القبيلة التي سيفني مجدها ...*​
*
**قيدار هو الإبن الثاني في الترتيب من أبناء اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم ( راجع ، تكوين 25 : 13 ) ، وبهذا الإسم تسموا كقبيلة من قبائل العرب في ذلك الوقت ( وقت اشعياء ) ، اي ابناء قيدار ، تقول عنهم الموسوعات العالمية :

**Kedar —  dark-skinned, the second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13). *​ *   It is the name for the nomadic tribes of Arabs, the Bedouins generally (Isa. 21:16; 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10; Ezek. 27:21), who dwelt in the north-west of Arabia. They lived in black hair-tents (Cant. 1:5). To “dwell in the tents of Kedar” was to be cut off from the worship of the true God (Ps. 120:5). The Kedarites suffered at the hands of Nebuchadnezzar (Jer. 49:28, 29). *​ *
Easton, M. (1996, c1897). Easton's Bible dictionary.

**The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13 = 1 Chr. 1:29). Elsewhere in the OT this term refers to his descendants (the Kedarites), either specifically to the most prominent of the north Arabian “sons of Ishmael” or generally and collectively to Arabic nomads or Bedouin. In Ps. 120:5 the “tents of Kedar” are equated with peace-hating Meshech, which is probably not a region of Asia Minor (as in Gen. 10:2) but a Kedarite subgroup. Cant. 1:5 pictures them as dark skinned (cf. qāḏar, “to be black”), and some repoint MT “Solomon” here to “Shalmah,” a tribe that lived south of the Nabateans in the 3rd century b.c. Isaiah describes them as (1) warriors and archers whose glory will end (Isa. 21:16–17; some see a reference to Nabonidus’ 552 campaign; but not Jer. 49:28–29, concerned with Nebuchadnezzar’s attack on Arabs [“Kedar and the kingdoms of Hazor”] S of Damascus in 599/98); (2) inhabitants of desert villages (Isa. 42:11; probably temporary, fortified enclosures); and (3) poetically paired with sheep-breeders of Nebaioth (60:7; perhaps a reference to the Nabateans of north Arabia; cf. Gen. 25:13; also Ezek. 27:21, where the “princes of Kedar” are paired with the Arabians as sheep/goat-traders with the Phoenicians). Assyrian in******ions as well name them along with the Arabs and Nebaioth. Finally, the poetry of Jer. 2:10 uses a merism to antithetically parallel Kedar with the Kittim (“Cypriots/Greeks”) as representatives, respectively, of the East and West.

* *OT Old Testament*
 *MT Masoretic Text*
 *Freedman, D. N., Myers, A. C., & Beck, A. B. (2000). Eerdmans dictionary of the Bible (761). *



*
**Kedar (keeʹduhr; Heb., ‘dark’), a confederation of Arab tribes based in the north Arabian desert. In Gen. 25:13 and 1 Chron. 1:29 Kedar is one of the twelve sons of Ishmael. The Kedarites were a major force from the late eighth century b.c. until the rise of the Nabateans in the fourth century b.c. and are frequently mentioned in Assyrian and Neo-Babylonian sources. They raided lands on their eastern and western borders and controlled the eastern trade route from Arabia to the Fertile Crescent. The later extent of their influence is illustrated by a silver bowl dated to the fifth century b.c. from modern Tell el-Maskhuta in the eastern Nile delta dedicated to the goddess Han-Ilat by ‘Qaynu the son of Gashmu the king of Kedar’; this Gashmu is the same as ‘Geshem the Arab’ of Neh. 2:19 and 6:1. *​ *In the Bible the military might of the Kedarites is indicated by reference to their archers and warriors (Isa. 21:16-17). Thus, although they dwelt in the eastern desert in dark tents (Isa. 42:11; Jer. 2:10; 49:28; Ps. 120:5; Song of Sol. 1:5) and were herders (Isa. 60:7; Jer. 49:29), their ‘princes’ traded with Tyre, which lay on the coast of the Mediterranean Sea far to the north and east (Ezek. 27:21). Their being singled out in Isaiah and Jeremiah as objects of oracles shows their importance and corresponds to what we know of them from nonbiblical sources.

*​ *Heb. Hebrew
Achtemeier, P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical Literature. (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index. (1st ed.) (523). San Francisco: Harper & Row.*​ 
​*
*
*
KEDAR (Kēʹ dȧr) Personal name meaning “mighty” or “swarthy” or “black.” The second son of Ishmael and a grandson of Abraham (Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29). The name occurs later in the Bible presumably as a reference to a tribe that took its name from Kedar. Little concrete information is known about the group, however. Apparently the descendants of Kedar occupied the area south of Palestine and east of Egypt (Gen. 25:18). They may best be described as nomadic, living in tents (Ps. 120:5; Song 1:5) and raising sheep and goats (Isa. 60:7; Jer. 49:28–29, 32), as well as camels, which they sold as far away as Tyre (Ezek. 27:21).

Brand, C., Draper, C., England, A., Bond, S., Clendenen, E. R., Butler, T. C., & Latta, B. (2003). Holman Illustrated Bible Dictionary (977). Nashville, TN: Holman Bible Publishers.*​ ​ 
*
* *KEDAR [KEE dur] — the name of a man and a tribe in the Old Testament:*​ *1. The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13).*​ *2. The tribe that sprang from Kedar, as well as the territory inhabited by this tribe in the northern Arabian desert (Is. 21:16–17).


*​ *Youngblood, R. F., Bruce, F. F., Harrison, R. K., & Thomas Nelson Publishers. (1995). Nelson's new illustrated Bible dictionary. Rev. ed. of: Nelson's illustrated Bible dictionary.; Includes index. Nashville: T. Nelson.*


*

* *KEDAR (kēʾdêr, Heb. kēdhār, probably either mighty or dark). 1. One of the twelve sons of Ishmael, son of Abraham by Hagar (Gen 25:13). These sons were called “tribal rulers.” They helped originate the Arab peoples.*​ *2. The tribe that descended from Kedar and their territory. They were nomads for the most part (Ps 120:5; Song of Songs 1:5), raising sheep (Isa 60:7) but sometimes intruding into villages (42:11). The “doom of Kedar,” declared in Jeremiah 49:28–33, tells us something of their desert civilization and also of their terror when they learned that Nebuchadnezzar was coming against them. Their territory was in the northern part of the Arabian Desert.


*​ *Douglas, J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible Dictionary. Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible dictionary. 1963. (562). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.*


*

* *Ke´dar (dark-skinned), the second in order of the sons of Ishmael, Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29, and the name of a great tribe of Arabs settled on the northwest of the peninsula and on the confines of Palestine. The “glory of Kedar” is recorded by the prophet Isaiah, Isa. 21:13-17, in the burden upon Arabia; and its importance may also be inferred from the “princes of Kedar” mentioned by Ezekiel, Ezek. 27:21, as well as the pastoral character of the tribe. They appear also to have been, like the wandering tribes of the present day, “archers” and “mighty men.” Isa. 21:17; comp. Ps. 120:5. That they also settled in villages or towns we find from Isaiah. Isa. 42:11. The tribe seems to have been one of the most conspicuous of all the Ishmaelite tribes, and hence the rabbins call the Arabians universally by this name.


*​ *Smith, W. (1997). Smith's Bible dictionary. Nashville: Thomas Nelson.*


*
**و إليكم بعض الخرائط للتسهيل :*


*اول خريطة توضح مكانها بالنسبة لتيماء فى شمالها*

​*




**وايضا* :​*






**وايضا خريطة اخرى توضح العلاقة بين تيماء وقيدار فى شمالها*​*



*​ 

*وكما ترون و أكدنا كثيراً ، النبوة تاريخية بحتة ولا علاقة لها بالجنوب الحالي ولا العربية الحالية وانما في الشمال تماماً كما هو موضح.*


*ولو رجعنا الى النبوة السابقى ( قبل نبوة بلاد العرب ) سنجد أنه يتحدث عن آدوم وهى ايضاً في الشمال وايضاً كل المدن المذكورة هنا لان النبوة كلها عن تدمير هذه المنطقة تماماً كما نشاهد في الخرائط :*

*
**



*​* وايضا :
*


​ *وايضا* :







*
**فالنبوات تتكلم عن مكان تجمع بينه بخط سير صحيح في الشمال كله ولا علاقة لها بلجنوب الحالي في العرب ولا بكل ما ادعاه الزميل بالخطأ !*

​ 
*فهل  بعد كل هذه الأدلة التي تجزم وتؤكد بكل قوة أن النبوة تاريخية بحتة وتم  تحقيقها قبل ما يقرب من 3000 عام على يد سرجون الملك الآشوري العظيم ، فهل  بعد كل هذا يأتي إنسان ويقول بلا دليل او حتى قوة في عرض كلامه أن النبوة  عن نبي !

اعتقد ان منشأ هذه النبوة هو احد الأشخاص الذي استخدموا البحث في الكتاب  المقدس عن كلمة " عرب " فما لوجد كلمة " عرب " وبجانبها كلمة " وحي " قال ،  اهو البنوة اهي يا نصارى !! ولا عزاء للعلم !!*​
*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 فبراير 2011)

*فالى هنا لم ينتهى الموضوع فبعد ان تاكدنا من تحقيق النبوة التى نطق بها اشعياء بن اموص اعلانا من يهوه القدير عن بلاد العرب تاريخيا من اكبر المراجع العالمية الشرقية منها والغربية على يد سرجون الثانى الملك الاشورى خليفة شلمناصر الخامس
لكن ايضا سنحدد مكان العربية وماهى الاماكن المقصود بها النبوة جغرافيا بالمراجع العالمية والخرائط
**اولا ماذا تتدل كلمة فى بلاد العرب كتابيا؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل يقصد بها بلاد العرب المعروفة الان بحدودها الضخمة ام هو الجزء الشمالى منها المحصور فى جنوب ارض فلسطين فى الشرق القديم*
*لنتابع سويا *
*وماهى تحديدا منطقة arabia petrea المعين عنها النبوة فى اشعياء *



> *تمت          النبوءة بهجوم سرجون علي بلاد العرب خلال سنة من النبوة وقيل أن كلمة العرب          هنا أصلها          EREB          وليسEREB.          ARABIA           تعني مساءً فهي تشير لمن يعيش في العالم ولذات العالم.*


*وقال ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى*


> [FONT=&quot]جاء الأصل [/FONT]     _Ereb_[FONT=&quot] وليس      [/FONT]_Arabia_[FONT=&quot]، وهو يعني "مساءً"، إذ يتحدث عن كل قاطني الظلمة.[/FONT]


*فهل اخطا المفسرين الاجلاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
* سنرى *
*اشتقاق الكلمة اتت الكلمة من الفعل עָרַב*
* معناه*
*1) to become evening, grow dark*
*a) (Qal) to become evening, grow dark*
*b) (Hiphil) to spend the evening, do at evening*
*يظلم او يصبح مساءً*





* فاصل الكلمة وجذر اشتقاقها هو الظلمة او المساء*
*الكلام دا بيقولوله مفسرين عالميين للكتاب فمثلا *
*The third ambiguous title may mean “against Arabia,” “in the evening,” or “in the wasteland.” A tendency to expect the name of a country in such a title, connected with the names Dedon and Tema in vv 13 and 14, supports the first. Parallels to “Swampland” (v 1), “the wasteland” (13b), and “Valley of Vision” (22:1) support the last. Parallels to “night” (v 11) and “twilight” (v 4) might suggest the second. The overwhelming impression again is mystery and ambiguity.*
* معنى الكلام دا ايه تعالى نفهم بالراحة*
* انا هشرح مش هترجم علشان افهم الناس*
* الفقرة الثالثة معناها غامض فى العربية او فى المساء او فى القفر*
* طيب ليه اختاروا معنى العربية بسبب سياق الكلام والمعنى العام للفقرة لان الموضوع بيرتبط بقبائل الدادنيين وتيماء فالمقصود هو العربية لكن المعنى يشمل كل دا*
* وفى الفلجاتا*
* ترجمت فى المساء *
*onus in Arabia in saltu ad vesperam dormietis in semitis Dodanim*

*  The burden in Arabia. In the forest at evening you shall sleep, in the paths of Dedanim*
*  وفى السبعينية ترجمت فى المساء *
*Thou mayest lodge in the forest in the evening, or in the way of Daedan*
* وترجمت*
*ἑσπέρα*
*دا النص ذاته من السبعينية*




* هنرجع لتحديد مكان الدادنيين وتيماء وهنفصل النبوة بالتفصيل الممل*


* لكن فى النهاية معنى العربية لا خلاف عليه لكن ماقالوه المفسريين مظبوط لان اشتقاق الكلمة من الفعل يمسى او يظلم*
* لكن فى كلام احب نوضحه سوا ياريت نركز سوا فى الىل جاى ركزوا اوى  *
* الصورة من قاموس gesenius*
*



*​עֲרָב f., 2 Chron. 9:14; and עֲרַכ Isa. 21:13; Jer. 25:24; Eze. 27:21; pr. name _Arabia_ (عَرَبُ); so called from its aridity and sterility (see the root No. III). Gent. noun is עֲרָבִי _an Arabian_, Isa. 13:20; Jer. 3:2; also עַרְבִי Neh. 2:19; plur. עַרְבִּים _Arabians_, 2 Chron. 21:16; 22:1; and עַרְבִיאִים 2 Chron. 17:11; always used of Nomadic tribes, Isa., Jer. loc. cit. Also the name _Arabia_ is not used to designate that large peninsula which geographers call by this name, but a tract of country of no very large extent, to the east and south of Palestine, as far as the Red Sea. So Eusebius says of the Midianites, κεῖται ἐπέκεινα τῆς Ἀραβίας πρὸς νότον ἐν ἐρήμῳ τῶν Σαρακήνων τῆς ἐ̓ρυθρᾶς θαλάσσας ἐπʼ ἀνατολάς. Of no wider extent is Arabia in the New. Test. (Gal. 1:17; 4:25). See my remarks on Isa. 21:13.



Gesenius, W., & Tregelles, S. P. (2003). _Gesenius' Hebrew and Chaldee lexicon to the Old Testament ******ures_. Translation of the author's Lexicon manuale Hebraicum et Chaldaicum in Veteris Testamenti libros, a Latin version of the work first published in 1810-1812 under title: Hebräisch-deutsches Handwörterbuch des Alten Testaments.; Includes index. (651). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc
* معنى الكلام دا ايه*
* كلمة العربية لا تستخدم لتعيين شبه جزيرة العرب المعروفة بهذا الاسم لكنه مسار لبلد بلا امتدادات كبيرة للشرق وللجنوب لفلسطين *
* والمديانين عاشوا  فى المنطقة الشمالية لبلاد العرب كما قال يوسابيوس وهى المنطقة المقصود بيها كلمة بلاد العرب**עֲרָב*
*وهذا هو كلام يوسابيوس بالنص *​*beyond Arabia": Eusebius also says that Midian, Horeb, Wilderness of Paran were all "beyond Arabia". What he means by "beyond Arabia" is actually "beyond Petra". Since Eusebius believed Petra is where both Kadesh Barnea and Mt. Hor were located, "beyond Arabia" also means "beyond Kadesh barnea and Mt. Hor". Since we know that the Saracens were Arabs who lived in Saudi Arabia and not in the modern Sinai Peninsula, "beyond Arabia/Petra/Kadesh" is modern Saudi Arabia
*
*والمنطقة المقصودة فى النبوة هنا على arabia petra *

*فى تفسيرbarnes* *قال*
* Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and southeast of Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea; and Arabia Felix, lying still further south. What part of Arabia is here denoted it may not be easy to determine. It is probable that it was Arabia Petrea, because this lay between Judea and Egypt, and would be exposed to invasion by the Assyrians should they invade Egypt; and because this part of Arabia furnished*
*بعد ان اكد ان كلمة العربية هى المنطقة الواقعة فى جنوب فلسطين  ويحدد مكان العربية المذكورة فى النبوة بالتحديد بقوله*
*المقصودة هنا arabia petrea لانها واقعة بين اليهودية ومصر وهى المحتمل انها تعرضت للغزو الاشورى  
*
*



*
* ودى صورة للخروج مبين عليها مكان المديانيين  فى الجزء الشمالى من بلاد العرب  فى جنوب فلسطين*
*



*

* فالكلمة مقتصر معناها على الجزء من العربية اللى جنوب فلسطين فى شمال جزيرة العربان*
* كما ورد فى النبوة ايضا قبائل الددانيين سيهربون لتيماء والاتنين فى الشمال *
* ودا هنرجع ليه فى الجزء التالى مين هم المختص بيهم فى النبوة  *
* outline biblical usage *
* قال على كلمة **עֲרָב*
*the people inhabiting the country east and south of Canaan, the nomadic desert Bedouins*
* الشعب القاطن فى الجنوب الشرقى لكنعان *
* فما علاقة ارض الحجاز الوثنية والمدينة المنورة كما يطلق عليها المسلمين الواقعة فى عقرها باطرافها الشمالية التى تبعد مئات الكيلو مترات عنها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
* اساله فهو كامل السن ويقدر ان يرد على نفسه *​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 فبراير 2011)

* النقطة الثانية فى تحديد القبائل المعين عنهم نبوة اشعياء 
الدادنيين وارض تيماء*
* مين هما واين يقطنون وماذا تقول النبوة عنهم*​* ددان هو ابن ابراهيم من قطورة عاشوا فى الجنوب الغربى لمدينة تيماء 
فى شمال بلاد الحجاز ويمر علي قبائل الددانيين اغلب القوافل التجارية فى هذة المنطقة
حسب ما ورد فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن الددانيين
**لا يزال الاسم باقياً في ديدان وهي مكان يقع إلى الجنوب الغربي من "تيماء". وكانت دَدان التي تقع بقرب تيماء مركزاً للتجارة في الجزيرة العربية. واسمها الحديث "العُلا" في وادي القرى في شمال الحجاز. وقد كانت محطاً للقوافل كما كانت مركزاً للتجارة من اليمن والهند إلى البحر الأبيض المتوسط. *
*ومكانها الحالى هو  مايعرف بمحافظة العُلا * *واللى راح السعودية يعرف الفرق فى المسافة بين محاظفة العُلا وتيماء من ناحية وبين المدينة المنورة من ناحية اخرى
ايه علاقة زيد بعبيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مكانها تحديدا على الخريطة




والصورة دى من موضوعه الاصلى وشايفها وشايف مكانها ولسه بيقول المدينة نسميه ايه دا عزيزى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

*





​
*وايضا من قاموس gesenius يؤكد انهم الشعب القاطن فى شمال العربية*
*








فهم يقطنوا شمال شبه جزيرة العرب جنوب غرب تيماء 
 النبوة تقول
فى بلاد العرب تبتين يا قوافل الددانيين هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان ارض تيماء
بلد كمان علشان هنربطهم ببعض مدينة تيماء
هى  تعرف حاليا بنفس الاسم بتقع على بعد 420 كيلو عن المدينة يعنى فيما يعادل لو عايش فى مصر المسافة من القاهرة لمطروح

موقعها بالتحديد على الخريطة فى شمال بلاد العرب هتلاقيها تحت مديان مباشرة




وهذا ما اكده قاموس gesenius انها بلد وامة فى المنطقة الشمالية من صحراء العربية على حدود صحراء سوريا




يعنى النبوة كلها تاريخية وتمت منذ مايقرب من 3000 عام عن العربية اواللفظة المستخدمة عبريا لا تتدل على جزيرة العرب بموقعها المعروف الان ككل بل هى منطقة بلاد العرب فى جنوب فلسطين فى شمال شبه جزيرة العرب
النبوة كلها بتختص بقبائل الدادنيين القاطنين فى شمال جزيرة العرب وهيهربوا من الخراب الىل هيحل عليهم 
اقرب منطقة ليهم هى ارض تيماء اللى بيقول عنها النبوة اخرجى لاقى الدادنيين بماء وخبز لانهم هاربين من وجه البطش اللى حل بيهم وامام السيوف هربوا ومن شدة الحرب 
فهل هجم رسول الإسلام على الددانيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هرب الددانيين القاطنين شمال جزيرة العرب  من وجه رسول الإسلام الى ارض تيماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل حارب اصلا رسولكم  الددانيين فى شمال جزيرة العرب؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومال الددانيين بالمدينة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومال تيماء اللى هربوا ليها بالمدينة؟؟؟؟؟

لكن القادم اكتر اثارة من هذا فتابعوا .........*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 فبراير 2011)

*قيدار 
اين تقع خيام قيدار جغرافيا 
**بعد ان انتهينا من الجزء الخاص ببلاد العرب ومفهومها الكتابى وددان وتيماء يتبقى لنا قيدار من هو قيدار واين تقع خيام قيدار جغرافيا tents of kedar 
قيدار هو احد ابناء اسماعيل كانوا قبائل بارعة فى الحرب ورمى القوس وحاربهم الاشوريين وتم خرابهم على يد نبوخذ نصر
كلمة قيدار يستخدمها الرابيون اليهود فى تعريف العرب على مستوى العالم 




لكن هذا المعنى لا يهمنا فنحن لا نتكلم عن المنحدرين من اصول عربية فى كل العالم نحن نتكلم على منطقة قيلت عنها نبوة 
فاين تقع قيدار حسب الموسوعات والخرايط
فى
**International Standard Bible Encyclopedia
**ke'-dar (qedhar; Kedar): Second in order of the sons of Ishmael (Gen 25:13 parallel 1 Ch 1:29). The name occurs as typical of a distant eastern country in opposition to the lands of the Mediterranean (Jer 2:10
طيب تحديد على الخرايط لمنطقة قيدار 
اول خريطة بتوضح مكانها بالنسبة لتيماء فى شمالها




وايضا




وايضا خريطة اخرى توضح العلاقة بين تيماء وقيدار فى شمالها




فكما نرى اننا نسير مع النبوة من ددان فى شمال العربية الى تيماء فى شمالها الى قيدار فى شمالها 
فما علاقة رسولك بتلك المناطق؟؟؟؟
وهل رسولك من الاصل ينتمى لقيدار او لاسماعيل من اساسه *​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 فبراير 2011)

*النبوة السابقة لبلاد العرب مباشرة هى ادوم*
*وهى مهمة لمعرفة مواقع الاحتلال الاشورى فى القديم وانها لا تمت بصلة لما يحاول زميلنا الصغنون ان يدلسه على اخوانه السذج اللى بيريلوا قدام اى كلمه تبل رقهم 
** انتهينا من ملامح النبوة ذاتها ددان-----تيماء--------قيدار والكل واقعين فى الشمال على بعد مئات الكيلو مترات من المدينة ولا علاقة لها بارض الحجاز 
لكن لكى تكتمل الصورة تماما نرجع خطوة للوراء ادوم
اين تقع ادوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذة المنطقة فى الشرق القديم كان يسكنها اولاد عيسو اخو يعقوب ويطلق عليها ايضا سعير ظلت خاضعة لفترة من الزمن للحكم الاشورى تغلث فلاسر الثالث وسرجون وسنحاريب واسرحدون
اين تقع ادوم
**land of Edom, Idumea - land south and south east of Palestine
وتؤكد ايضا نفس التعريف الموسوعة الكاثوليكية
**catholic encyclopdia*
*Idumea was situated south of Juda and the Dead Sea
وايضا قاموس gesenius 





لكن دع الخرائط توضح اكثر لمنطقة ادوم




وايضا
*




*وايضا*






*وهى ايضا على خط سير النبوات اللى نطق بها اشعياء على تلك المناطق الشمالية من بلاد الحجاز وايضا من البلاد التى احتلها الاشوريين فلماذا تفصل ياعزيزى النبوات من خلفيتها الكتابية والتاريخية وتحاول انك تجدد طريقا تتطبق بيه نبوات حدثت من الالاف السنين على شخص** آخر ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 فبراير 2011)

*الرد الثالث :

**[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثالثة : هل نسب رسول الإسلام لإسماعيل معروف لدى علماء الإسلام ؟

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]يعتقد  إخوتنا المسلمون أن نبيهم من نسل إسماعيل ! ، رغم أنه لا يوجد ولا نصف  دليل على هذا الإدعاء غير المدلل و في هذا الجزء سوف نعرض أقوال العلماء  وانصافهم و مشرفوا المنتديات الإسلامية و أعضاؤها وسوف نُعلق بتعليقات  بسيطة جداً حتى لا يظن أحد اننا نسب أي احد فكلهم لهم الإحترام منا لهم  وهذا بحث علمي لن يتجاوز أقوال العلماء حفاظا على المستوى العلمي الراقي في  منتدانا الحبيب ..*



*لقد إدعى  زميلنا أن نسب رسوله معروف ولا غبار عليه .... إلخ ، وانا لن أقل أنه كاذب  بل سأجعلكم انت بأم أيعنكم تحكمون بأنفسكم عليه وعلى الحقيقة .. ، لقد قال  :*




> *[FONT=&quot]وهي قنبلة جهلو هيدروجينية ينهي بها الموضوع ، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نسبه معروف واشهر من نار على علم .*
> *[FONT=&quot]وهذا جهل كبير معتاد ، فمن قال أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم غير معروف ؟[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*فصديقنا يسأل عن عدم علم ويقول " فمن قال أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم غير معروف ؟  " ويقصد النسب فأعذروه للخطأ .. والىن نحن سندع المراجع ترد وليس نحن  فالكل يعرف المسيحي عندما يتنفس يتنفس بالمراجع العلمية من كتب اهل العلم  عند القوم ..*

*نبدأ بالمصادر التي إستقى منها كلامه ..*




> *[FONT=&quot]ألم يقل ابن عباس : [FONT=&quot]ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أوسط النسب في قريش ليس بطن من بطونهم إلا وقد ولده .[FONT=&quot][1]**http://www.********.com/7ewar/#_ftn1[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]





> *
> * *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.********.com/7ewar/#_ftnref1 الطبقات الكبرى 1 / 8 .*[/FONT]
> *دلائل البيهقي 1 / 185 .*​


*أولاً  : بحثت في دلائل النبوة للبيهقي بل في أكثر من 23 كتاب للبيهقي ولم أجد  هذه العبارة أبداً فرجاء أن تدلنا مرة أخرى أو تتأكد مرة أخرى من صحة نقلك  لكي نبحث خلفك.
ثانياً : الطبقات الكبرى ، هل لإبن سعد ؟ أم هل أم للشعراني ؟ ، عموما قد وجدناه في طبقات إبن سعد.
ثالثاً : هل يؤخذ الحديث بهذا الشكل ؟! أين إخراج الحديث وتحقيقه ؟ ألا  يعرف أن كتب السيرة مكتظة بالإسرائبليات والموضوعات وعندما نستشهد بالسيرة  بهذه الطريقة يأتون متحذلقين مضعفين ما أتينا به من هذه السير ؟! أفحلال  لهم وحرام علينا ؟! أم أن صديقنا المسلم يتبع القول بأن من إجتهد فأصاب  فلها أجران و إن لم يصب فله أجر !؟ فلنكمل..
رابعاً : بالله عليكم ، ما علاقة هذه الكلمات بكيف ينتسب رسول الإسلام إلى  إسماعيل و إلى إبراهيم من الأساس ؟! هل تجدون فيها نسباً ؟ لماذا يحاول  صديقنا المسلم الضحك على إخوته في الإسلام ؟
خامساً : برغم أن هذا القول لا علاقة له بالموضوع من الأساس من قريب أو من  بعيد ولكن سنمارس التحقيق العلمي للكشف عن صحته ، جاء هذا القول في التفسير  الوسيط للواحدي 4 - 50 ،  كنز العمال للمتقي الهندي 2 - 498 ، جامع  الأحاديث للسيوطي 38674 ، *
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]**يقول عبد  الرحمن التميمي " وعبد المطلب هذا: هو جد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  وهو ابن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن  فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار  بن معد بن عدنان، وما فوق عدنان مختلف فيه. ولا ريب أنهم من ذرية إسماعيل  بن إبراهيم الخليل -عليهما السلام-. "[1]*
*
*

*وفي معارج القبول جاء   "نَبِيُّنَا مُحَمَّدٌ" صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "مِنْ" وَلَدِ  "هَاشِمٍ" وَهُوَ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ وَاسْمُهُ  شَيْبَةُ الْحَمْدِ بْنُ هَاشِمٍ وَاسْمُهُ عَمْرُو بْنُ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ  وَاسْمُهُ مُغِيرَةُ بْنُ قُصَيٍّ وَاسْمُهُ زَيْدُ بْنُ كِلَابِ بْنِ  مُرَّةَ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ لُؤَيِّ بْنِ غَالِبِ بْنِ فِهْرِ بْنِ مَالِكِ  بْنِ النَّضْرِ بْنِ كِنَانَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ مُدْرِكَةَ بْنِ  إِلْيَاسَ بْنِ مُضَرَ بْنِ نِزَارِ بْنِ مَعَدَ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ. " [2]* 

*وفي التبيهات المختصرة " إذا  تبَّين هذا؛ فاعلم أن نبينا محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم له عدة أسماء،  أشهرها محمد، وهو الذي جاء في القرآن والسنة أكثر من غيره، ومن أسمائه  أحمد؛ كما في سورة الصف، وله غيرها صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسمي محمدًا لكثرة  خصاله الحميدة، وأنه يحمد أكثر مما يحمد غيره، وكنيته أبو القاسم ، وأبوه  عبد الله، وهو الذبيح الثاني المفدَّى بمئة من الإبل، والقصة مذكورة في  التاريخ ، وجدُّه عبد المطلب، واسمه شيبة، ويقال له: شيبة الحمد؛ لجوده  وجماع أمر قريش عليه، وإنما سمي بعبد المطلب؛ لأن عمه المطلب قدم به مكة  وهو رديفه، وقد تغير لونه بالسفر، فحسبوه عبدًا له -أي: مملوكًا- فقالوا:  هذا عبد المطلب! فعلق به هذا الاسم ، وأبوه: هاشم، واسمه عمرو، وإنما سمي  هاشمًا لهشمه الثريد مع اللحم لقومه في سني المَحْل، وهو من قريش وقريش هو  النضر الذي جماع قريش إليه ، ولا خلاف بين العلماء أن هاشمًا ابن لعبد  مناف، واسمه: المغيرة بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرَّة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن  فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار  بن معد بن عدنان. إلى ها هنا معلوم الصحة، متفق عليه بين النسابين، ولا  خلاف فيه ألبتة، وما فوق عدنان مختلف فيه، ولا خلاف بينهم أن عدنان من ولد  إسماعيل عليه السلام." [3]* 



*وجاء في حقيقة شهادة أن  محمداً رسول الله " محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن  قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن  كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.ونسبه -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى هنا معلوم الصحة، متفق عليه بين النسابين، لا  خلاف فيه بينهم، وما فوق عدنان مختلف "[4]* 



*وفي الإيمان حقيقته، خوارمه،  نواقضه عند أهل السنة والجماعة جاء " (محمد رسول الله) ، (صلى الله عليه  وعلى آله وسلم) ، هو: أبو القاسم محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم  بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك  بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن  عدنان، وعدنان من ولد نبي الله إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الخليل على نبينا  وعليهما السلام. "[5]* 



*وفي شرح كتاب التوحيد " وعبد  المطلب هذا هو جد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو ابن هاشم بن عبد مناف  بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن  كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان، ولا ريب  أنهم من ذرية إسماعيل بن إبراهيم " [6]* 



*وتقول الموسوعة القرآنية "  فالرسول الكريم، صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو- كما مر بك: محمد بن عبد الله بن  عبد المطلب «شيبة» بن هاشم «عمرو» بن عبد مناف «المغيرة» بن قصى «زيد» بن  كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤى بن غالب ابن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن  خزيمة بن مدركة «عامر» بن مضر ابن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.إلى هنا ينتهى  النسب الصحيح، وما فوق ذلك فهو من صنع النسابين "[7]* 



*فكيف بعد كل هذه الأدلة  من  أقوال العلماء يأتي إنسان عامي لا يُمثل إلا نفسه ويقول أن النسب معروف و  أنه أشهر من نار على علم ؟! هل يقصد أنه اشهر من نار على علم في وضوح رأي  العماء فيه انه غير معروف ؟! فإن السؤال كان عن نسبته الى اسماعيل وليس إلى  عدنان فقط إتفقوا انه يرجع لعدنان ولكن أين إسماعيل ؟! ، هذا ما سنعرف فيه  اقوال العلماء ، هل ثبت بالدليل والبرهان النسب من عدنان الى اسماعيل ؟!* 



*يقول صديق حسن خان " وَلَكِن  الْخلاف فِي عدَّة الْآبَاء الَّذين بَين عدنان وَإِسْمَاعِيل عَلَيْهِ  السَّلَام فعد بَعضهم بَينهمَا نَحْو أَرْبَعِينَ رجلا وَبَعْضهمْ سَبْعَة ،  قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَكَانَ شَيخنَا أَبُو عبد الله الْحَافِظ يَقُول  نِسْبَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صَحِيحَة إِلَى عدنان وَمَا  وَرَاء عدنان فَلَيْسَ فِيهِ شَيْء يعْتَمد عَلَيْهِ أنْتَهى ، وَقَالَ  ابْن خلدون إِن الْآبَاء بَينه وَبَين إِسْمَاعِيل غير مَعْرُوفَة وتنقلب  فِي غَالب الْأَمر مخلطة مُخْتَلفَة بالقلة وَالْكَثْرَة فِي الْعدَد  فَأَما نسبته إِلَيْهِ فصحيحة فِي الْغَالِب انْتهى ، وَفِي سبائك الذَّهَب  لأبي الْفَوْز مُحَمَّد أَمِين السويدي الْبَغْدَادِيّ وَقد انتسب  النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى عدنان هَذَا كَمَا روى ذَلِك  الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَابْن عَسَاكِر عَن أنس وَهُوَ الْمُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ بَين  النسابين وَأما النّسَب من عدنان إِلَى آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام فقد وَقع  الِاخْتِلَاف فِيهِ قَالَ الْحَافِظ شرف الدّين الدمياطي من بعد أَن سَاق  هَذَا النّسَب هَكَذَا سَاقه أَبُو عَليّ مُحَمَّد بن أسعد النسابة وَقَالَ  هَذَا أصح الطّرق وأحسنها وأوضحها وَهِي رِوَايَة شُيُوخنَا فِي النّسَب ،  ثمَّ اخْتلف فِي كَرَاهَة رفع النّسَب من عدنان إِلَى آدم فَذهب بن اسحق  وَابْن جرير وَغَيرهمَا إِلَى جَوَازه وَعَلِيهِ البُخَارِيّ وَغَيره من  الْعلمَاء ، وَذهب جمع من أهل الْعلم إِلَى كَرَاهَة ذَلِك وَمِنْهُم مَالك  فَإِنَّهُ لما سُئِلَ عَن الرجل يرفع نسبه إِلَى آدم كرهه وَقَالَ من  يُخبرهُ بِهِ وَقد وَردت آثَار تفِيد منع رفع النّسَب من عدنان إِلَى آدم  مِنْهَا مَا ورد عَنهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ لَا تجاوزا معد  بن عدنان ، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم  كَانَ إِذا انتسب لم يُجَاوز معد بن عدنان ثمَّ يمسك وَيَقُول كذب  النسابون مرَّتَيْنِ أَو ثَلَاثًا ، وَعَن عمر بن الْخطاب قَالَ إِنَّمَا  ننتسب إِلَى عدنان وَمَا فَوق ذَلِك لَا نَدْرِي مَا هُوَ وَقد تقدم  الْكَلَام فِي ذَلِك وعضد ذَلِك بِاتِّفَاق النسابين على بعد الْمدَّة بَين  عدنان وَإِسْمَاعِيل بِحَيْثُ يَسْتَحِيل فِي الْعَادة أَن يكون بَينهمَا  أَرْبَعَة آبَاء أَو خَمْسَة أَو عشرَة إِذْ الْمدَّة أطول من هَذَا كُله  بِكَثِير "[8]* 



*وفي نفس الكتاب يقول " وَقد  قَالَ الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى {ألم يأتكم نبأ الَّذين من قبلكُمْ قوم  نوح وَعَاد وَثَمُود وَالَّذين من بعدهمْ لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله} ،  وَعَن ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه كَانَ يقْرَأ هَذِه الْآيَة وَيَقُول كذب  النسابون وَعَن عَمْرو بن مَيْمُون مثله ، وَعَن أبي مجلز قَالَ قَالَ رجل  لعَلي بن أبي طَالب أَنا أنسب النَّاس قَالَ إِنَّك لَا تنْسب النَّاس  قَالَ بلَى قَالَ عَليّ أَرَأَيْت قَوْله {وعادا وَثَمُود وَأَصْحَاب الرس  وقرونا بَين ذَلِك كثيرا} قَالَ أَنا أنسب ذَلِك الْكثير قَالَ أَرَأَيْت  قَوْله {وَالَّذين من بعدهمْ لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله} فَسكت ،وَعَن  عُرْوَة ابْن الزبير قَالَ مَا وجدنَا أحدا يعرف مَا وَرَاء معد ابْن عدنان  ، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ مَا بَين عدنان واسماعيل ثَلَاثُونَ لَا  يعْرفُونَ "[9]* 



*و في أرشيف منتدى الألوكة 2  جاء " وقد قال عروة بن الزبير رضي الله عنه الإمام في هذا الشأن كان يقول: "  ما وجدنا مَنْ يعرف ما وراء عدنان ولا قحطان إلاّ تَخَرُّصاً " .. !! ،  وسُئلَ الإمام مالك رحمه الله عن الرَّجل يرفعُ نسَبَه إلى آدم فكره ذلك،  وقال: مِنْ أين له عِلْمُ ذلك؟ فقيل: إلى إسماعيل، فأنكر ذلك أيضاً؛ وقال:  ومَنْ يُخبره به؟ ذكرَ ذلك السُّهيلي في الروض الأنف.وقالَ أبو الأسود يتيم  عُرْوة: سمعتُ أبا بكر بن سليمان بن أبي حَثْمة، وكان من أعلم قريش  بأنسابها وأشعارها، يقول: ما وجدنا أحداً يعلم ما وراء مَعَدّ بن عدنان في  شعرِ شاعر ولا عِلْم عالم. انتهى. ذَكَره الذهبي في السِّيَر. وقال أبو عمر  بن عبد البر: كان قوم من السَّلف منهم عبد الله بن مسعود ومحمد بن كعب  القرظي وعمْرو بن ميمون الأوْدِي إذا تَلَوا: {والذين مِنْ بعدهم لا  يَعْلَمُهم إلا الله} قالوا: كذبَ النَّسابون. انتهى .. !! " [10]* 



*و أنظروا إلى قولا إبن مسعود و  إبن عباس الرائعين " قال ابن مسعود: كذب النسابون لقوله (والذين من بعده  لا يعلمهم إلا الله) فعلى هذا كل سلاسل النسب التي تربط النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم بآدم فهي كاذبة ولا بد لوجود قرون لا يعلمها إلا الله لا يمكن  معرفتها.وزاد ابن عباس: بين معدّ بن عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا لا  يعرفون.ونحن لا نعلم عن أعمار هؤلاء الثلاثين جيلا، لكن من المعروف أن  أعمارهم كانت طويلة، فإذا قلنا بأن متوسط العمر ما بين (20 - 30) سنة  وأعمرهم أطول من ذلك بكثير فعلى هذا تصل الفترة المجهولة إلى ألف سنة والله  أعلم. "[11]* 



*وجاء في مصادر الشعر الجاهلي "  وحسبنا من كل ذلك لمحة عابرة ننتقل بعدها إلى تخصيص الحديث في الشعر وحده  فمما يدل على أن الوضع والكذب في النسب قديم منذ الجاهلية وعصر الرسول أن  النبي عليه السلام كان إذا انتسب لم يجاوز في نسبه معد ، بن عدنان بن أدد  ثم يمسك ويقول: كذب النسابون  "[12]* 



*وجاء في تاريخ الفكر الديني  الجاهلي " وقد روى ابن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انتسب فلما بلغ  عدنان وقف وقال: "كذب النسابون".وقد روى ابن إسحق عن يزيد بن رومان عن  عائشة أن النبي قال: "استقامت نسبة الناس إلى عدنان"، والعرب مختلفون في  عدد الآباء بين إسماعيل وعدنان فقال بعضهم: إنهم أربعون أبا، وقال آخرون:  إنهم عشرون، أو خمسة عشر أو أقل من ذلك -ومن عدنان تناسل عرب الإسماعيلية  فعندهم أن عدنان ولد بمكان، ومعدا هو أبو القبائل العدنانية أو  الإسماعيلية، وأقدم ما علمناه من أخبار هذه القبائل وصل إلينا عن طريق  التوراة "[13]* 

*وجاء في جامع البيان للطبري "  حدثنا ابن بشار قال، حدثنا عبد الرحمن قال، حدثنا سفيان، عن أبي إسحاق، عن  عمرو بن ميمون: (وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله) ، قال:  كذَب النسَّابون "[14]* 



*وجاء في النكت واليعون  للماوردي " قوله عز وجل: { ... والذين من بعدهم لا يَعْلمُهم إلا الله}  فيها وجهان: أحدهما: يعني بعد من قص ذكره من الأمم السالفة قرون وأمم لم  يقصها على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعلمهم إلا الله عالم ما في  السموات والأرض. الثاني: ما بين عدنان وإسماعيل من الآباء. قال ابن عباس:  بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أباً لا يعرفون. وكان ابن مسعود يقرأ: لا يعلمهم  إلا الله كذب النسّابون "[15]* 



*وجاء في تفسير القرآن  للسمعاني " {بعدهمْ لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله جَاءَتْهُم رسلهم  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَردُّوا أَيْديهم فِي أَفْوَاههم وَقَالُوا إِنَّا} قوم  نوح وَعَاد وَثَمُود وَالَّذين من بعدهمْ لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله) رُوِيَ  عَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود - رَضِي الله عَنهُ - أَنه قَرَأَ هَذِه  الْآيَة، ثمَّ قَالَ: كذب النسابون، وَنقل بَعضهم هَذَا مَرْفُوعا إِلَى  النَّبِي ". وَعَن عبد الله بن عَبَّاس أَنه قَالَ: بَين إِبْرَاهِيم  وَبَين عدنان جد الرَّسُول ثَلَاثُونَ قرنا لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله.  وَعَن عُرْوَة بن الزبير قَالَ: وَمَا وَرَاء عدنان إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيم -  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام - لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله، وَعَن مَالك بن أنس أَنه  كره أَن ينْسب الْإِنْسَان نَفسه أَبَا أَبَا إِلَى آدم، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي حق  الرَّسُول كَانَ يكره؛ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يعلم أُولَئِكَ الْآبَاء أحد إِلَّا  الله. "[16]* 



*وجاء في إحياء التراث للبغوي "  رُوِيَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ  [قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ ثُمَّ قَالَ]: كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ.وَعَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أنه قَالَ: بَيْنَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَبَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ ثَلَاثُونَ قَرْنًا لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى.وَكَانَ مَالِكُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ يَكْرَهُ أَنْ  يَنْسِبَ الْإِنْسَانُ نفسه أبا أَبًا إِلَى آدَمَ، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي حَقِّ  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَعْلَمُ  أُولَئِكَ الْآبَاءَ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ. "[17]* 



*وجاء في الكشاف للزمخشري "  أنهم من الكثرة بحيث لا يعلم عددهم إلا الله. وعن ابن عباس رضى الله عنه:  بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا لا يعرفون، وكان ابن مسعود إذا قرأ هذه  الآية قال: كذب النسابون، يعنى أنهم يدّعون علم الأنساب، وقد نفى الله  علمها عن العباد فَرَدُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْواهِهِمْ فعضوها غيظا  وضجرا مما جاءت به الرسل " [18]* 



*وجاء في المحرر الوجيز لإبن  عطية " وقوله: أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ الآية، هذا من التذكير بأيام الله في  النقم من الأمم الكافرة. وقوله: لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ من نحو  قوله: وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً [الفرقان: 38] ، وفي مثل هذا قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «كذب النسابون من فوق عدنان» ، وروي عن ابن  عباس أنه قال: «كان بين زمن موسى وبين زمن نوح قرون ثلاثون لا يعلمهم إلا  الله» . وحكى عنه المهدوي أنه قال: «كان بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا لا  يعرفون» "[19]* 

*ويقول العلامة الكبير فخر  الدين الرازي في التفسير الكبير " وَالْقَائِلُونَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ  الثَّانِي طَعَنُوا فِي قَوْلِ مَنْ يَصِلُ الْأَنْسَابَ إِلَى آدَمَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ كَانَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ إِذَا قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ  يَقُولُ كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ يَعْنِي أَنَّهُمْ يَدَّعُونَ عِلْمَ  الْأَنْسَابِ وَقَدْ نَفَى اللَّهُ عِلْمَهَا عَنِ الْعِبَادِ، وَعَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ: بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ وَبَيْنَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ثَلَاثُونَ أَبًا  لَا يُعْرَفُونَ، وَنَظِيرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: وَقُرُوناً  بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً [الْفُرْقَانِ: 38] وَقَوْلُهُ: مِنْهُمْ مَنْ  قَصَصْنا عَلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ لَمْ نَقْصُصْ عَلَيْكَ [غَافِرٍ: 78]،  َعَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي  انْتِسَابِهِ لَا يُجَاوِزُ مَعَدَّ بْنَ عَدْنَانَ بْنِ أُدَدٍ. وَقَالَ:  «تَعَلَّمُوا مِنْ أَنْسَابِكُمْ مَا تَصِلُونَ بِهِ أَرْحَامَكُمْ  وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنَ النُّجُومِ مَا تَسْتَدِلُّونَ بِهِ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ» ،  قَالَ الْقَاضِي: وَعَلَى هَذَا الوجه لَا يُمْكِنُ الْقَطْعُ عَلَى  مِقْدَارِ السِّنِينَ مِنْ لَدُنْ آدَمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ إِلَى هَذَا  الْوَقْتِ، لِأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ ذَلِكَ لَمْ يَبْعُدْ أَيْضًا  تَحْصِيلُ الْعِلْمِ بِالْأَنْسَابِ الْمَوْصُولَةِ.* 

*فَإِنْ قِيلَ: أَيُّ  الْقَوْلَيْنِ أَوْلَى؟ ، قُلْنَا: الْقَوْلُ الثَّانِي عِنْدِي أَقْرَبُ،  لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى: لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ نَفَى  الْعِلْمَ بِهِمْ، وَذَلِكَ يَقْتَضِي/ نَفْيَ الْعِلْمِ بِذَوَاتِهِمْ  إِذْ لَوْ كَانَتْ ذَوَاتُهُمْ مَعْلُومَةً، وَكَانَ الْمَجْهُولُ هُوَ  مُدَدَ أَعْمَارِهِمْ وَكَيْفِيَّةَ صِفَاتِهِمْ لَمَا صَحَّ نَفْيُ  الْعِلْمِ بِذَوَاتِهِمْ، وَلَمَّا كَانَ ظَاهِرُ الْآيَةِ دَلِيلًا عَلَى  نَفْيِ الْعِلْمِ بِذَوَاتِهِمْ لَا جَرَمَ كَانَ الْأَقْرَبُ هُوَ  الْقَوْلَ الثَّانِيَ، ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ تَعَالَى حَكَى عَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ  الْأَقْوَامِ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمَ ذِكْرُهُمْ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ  رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْمُعْجِزَاتِ "[20]* 



*وفي الجامع لأحكام القرآن  للقرطبي جاء " وَقَوْلُهُ: (وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ) أَيْ لَا يُحْصِي عَدَدَهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، وَلَا  يَعْرِفُ نَسَبَهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، وَالنَّسَّابُونَ وَإِنْ نَسَبُوا  إِلَى آدَمَ فَلَا يَدَّعُونَ إِحْصَاءَ جَمِيعِ الْأُمَمِ، وَإِنَّمَا  يَنْسُبُونَ الْبَعْضَ، وَيُمْسِكُونَ عَنْ نَسَبِ الْبَعْضِ، وَقَدْ  رُوِيَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا سَمِعَ  النَّسَّابِينَ يَنْسُبُونَ إِلَى مَعْدِ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ ثُمَّ زَادُوا  فَقَالَ:" كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَقُولُ:" لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ"". وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّهُ  قَالَ: مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يعرف ما بين عدنان وإسماعيل. وقال بن عباس:  بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون " [21]* 



*وجاء في لباب التأويل للخازن "  وقيل: المراد بقوله والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله أقوام وأمم ما  بلغنا خبرهم أصلا ومنه قوله: «وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا» وكان ابن مسعود إذا  قرأ هذه الآية يقول: كذب النسابون. يعني أنهم يدعون علم النسب إلى آدم، وقد  نفى الله علم ذلك عن العباد. وعن عبد الله بن عباس أنه قال: بين إبراهيم  وعدنان ثلاثون قرنا لا يعلمهم إلا الله وكان مالك بن أنس يكره أن ينسب  الإنسان نفسه أبا أبا إلى آدم، لأنه لا يعلم أولئك إلا الله "[22]* 



*وجاء في تفسير النيسابوري "  ثم إن عدم العلم إما أن يكون راجعا إلى صفاتهم بأن تكون أحوالهم وأخلاقهم  ومدد أعمارهم غير معلومة، وإما أن يكون عائدا إلى ذواتهم بأن يكون فيما بين  القرون أقوام ما بلغنا أخبارهم كما روي عن ابن عباس: بين عدنان وإسماعيل  ثلاثون أبا لا يعرفون. وكان ابن مسعود إذا قرأ هذه الآية قال: كذب النسابون  يعني أنهم يدعون علم الأنساب وقد نفى الله علمها عن العباد. ونظير الآية  قوله: وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً [الفرقان: 38] مِنْهُمْ مَنْ  قَصَصْنا عَلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ لَمْ نَقْصُصْ عَلَيْكَ [غافر: 78] قال  القاضي: وعلى هذا الوجه لا يمكن القطع بمقدار السنين من لدن آدم عليه  السلام إلى هذا الوقت لأنه لو أمكن ذلك لم يبعد تحصيل العلم بالأنساب  الموصولة " [23]* 



*ومن أغرب و أمتع ما قرأت في  الكتب الإسلامية هو ما جاء في الدر المنثور للسيوطي حيث جاء " وَأخرج  الْحَاكِم وَصَححهُ وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي الدَّلَائِل عَن أم سَلمَة سَمِعت  النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول بعد عدنان بن أدد بن زين بن  الْبَراء واعراق الثرى ، قَالَت: ثمَّ قَرَأَ رَسُول الله صلى الله  عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أهلك {وعادا وَثَمُود وَأَصْحَاب الرس وقروناً بَين ذَلِك  كثيرا} {لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله} قَالَت: واعراق الثرى: اسمعيل وَزيد  وهميسع وبرانيت ، وَأخرج عبد بن حميد وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَابْن أبي حَاتِم  عَن قَتَادَة {وقروناً بَين ذَلِك كثيرا} قَالَ: كَانَ يُقَال إِن الْقرن  سَبْعُونَ سنة ،وَأخرج عبد بن حميد وَابْن جرير وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَابْن  أبي حَاتِم عَن زُرَارَة بن أوفى قَالَ: الْقرن مائَة وَعِشْرُونَ عَاما  قَالَ: فَبعث رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي قرن كَانَ آخِره  الْعَام الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيهِ يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة ، وَأخرج ابْن مرْدَوَيْه  من طَرِيق أبي سَلمَة عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله  عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ بَين آدم وَبَين نوح عشرَة قُرُون وَبَين نوح  وَإِبْرَاهِيم عشرَة قُرُون قَالَ أبوسلمة: الْقرن مائَة سنة ، وَأخرج  الْحَاكِم وَابْن مرْدَوَيْه عَن عبد الله بن بسر قَالَ: وضع رَسُول الله  صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَده على رَأْسِي فَقَالَ: هَذَا الْغُلَام يعِيش  قرنا ، فَعَاشَ مائَة سنة ، وَأخرج ابْن جرير وَابْن أبي حَاتِم من طَرِيق  مُحَمَّد بن الْقَاسِم الْحِمصِي عَن عبد الله بسر الْمَازِني قَالَ: وضع  النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَده على رَأْسِي وَقَالَ: سيعيش هَذَا  الْغُلَام قرنا قلت: يَا رَسُول الله كم الْقرن قَالَ: مائَة سنة ، قَالَ  مُحَمَّد بن الْقَاسِم: مَا زلنا نعد لَهُ حَتَّى تمت مائَة سنة ، ثمَّ  مَاتَ ، وَأخرج ابْن مرْدَوَيْه عَن أبي الْهَيْثَم بن دهر الأسلمى قَالَ:  قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ، الْقرن خَمْسُونَ سنة ، وَأخرج  ابْن مرْدَوَيْه عَن أنس قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم  أمتِي خمس قُرُون الْقرن أَرْبَعُونَ سنة ، وَأخرج ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن  حَمَّاد بن إِبْرَاهِيم قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم  الْقرن أَرْبَعُونَ سنة ، وَأخرج ابْن جرير عَن ابْن سِيرِين قَالَ: قَالَ  رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْقرن أَرْبَعُونَ سنة ، وَأخرج ابْن  أبي حَاتِم عَن الْحسن قَالَ الْقرن سِتُّونَ سنة ، وَأخرج الْحَاكِم فِي  الكني عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم  إِذا انْتهى إِلَى معد بن عدنان أمسك ، ثمَّ يَقُول: كذب النسابون قَالَ  الله تَعَالَى {وقروناً بَين ذَلِك كثيرا} "[24]* 



*أم سلمة تقول ولا نعرف مصدرها ! ولا نعرف كم هو القرن ! هل 40 ام 50 ام 100 عام ! لا نعرف !* 

*وجاء في الكشاف للزمخشري "  وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ جملة من مبتدإ  وخبر، وقعت اعتراضا: أو عطف الذين من بعدهم على قوم نوح. ولا يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ اعتراض. والمعنى: أنهم من الكثرة بحيث لا يعلم عددهم إلا  الله. وعن ابن عباس رضى الله عنه: بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا لا  يعرفون، وكان ابن مسعود إذا قرأ هذه الآية قال: كذب النسابون، يعنى أنهم  يدّعون علم الأنساب، وقد نفى الله علمها عن العباد فَرَدُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ  فِي أَفْواهِهِمْ فعضوها غيظا وضجرا مما جاءت به الرسل " [25]* 
*
**[1]  عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن سليمان التميمي (المتوفى:  1285هـ) ، فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ، الطبعة: السابعة، 1377هـ/1957م ،  جـ 1 ، صـ 443* 
*[2]  حافظ بن أحمد بن علي الحكمي (المتوفى : 1377هـ) ، معارج القبول بشرح سلم  الوصول إلى علم الأصول ، الطبعة : الأولى ، 1410 هـ - 1990 م ، جـ 3 ، صـ  1048* 
*[3]  إبراهيم بن الشيخ صالح بن أحمد الخريصي ، التنبيهات المختصرة شرح الواجبات  المتحتمات المعرفة على كل مسلم ومسلمة ، الطبعة: الطعبة الثالثة  1417هـ-1997مـ ، جـ 1 ، صـ 24* 
*[4]  عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن  الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، حقيقة شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، جـ 1 ، صـ 23* 
*[5]  عبد الله بن عبد الحميد الأثري ، الإيمان حقيقته، خوارمه، نواقضه عند أهل  السنة والجماعة ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1424 هـ - 2003 م ، جـ1 صـ 144 * 
*[6]  عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان ، عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان ، مصدر الكتاب :  دروس صوتية قام بتفريغها موقع الشبكة الإسلامية ،  جـ 115 صـ 10* 
*[7] إبراهيم بن إسماعيل الأبياري (المتوفى: 1414هـ) ، الموسوعة القرآنية ، الطبعة: 1405 هـ ، جـ 1  صـ 294 * 
*[8]  أبو الطيب محمد صديق خان بن حسن بن علي ابن لطف الله الحسيني البخاري  القِنَّوجي (المتوفى: 1307هـ)  ، لقطة العجلان مما تمس إلى معرفته حاجة  الإنسان ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1405-1985 ، جـ 1 صـ 128* 
*[9]  أبو الطيب محمد صديق خان بن حسن بن علي ابن لطف الله الحسيني البخاري  القِنَّوجي (المتوفى: 1307هـ)  ، لقطة العجلان مما تمس إلى معرفته حاجة  الإنسان ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1405-1985 ، جـ 1 صـ 4* 
*[10]  الكتاب: أرشيف منتدى الألوكة – 2 ، تم تحميله في: المحرم 1432 هـ = ديسمبر  2010 م ، هذا الجزء يضم: مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة ، 60697* 
*[11]  الكتاب: أرشيف منتدى الألوكة – 2 ، تم تحميله في: المحرم 1432 هـ = ديسمبر  2010 م ، هذا الجزء يضم: مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة ، 39791* 
*[12] مصادر الشعر الجاهلي ، ناصر الدين الأسد ، الطبعة: الطبعة السابعة 1988 ، جـ 1 صـ 321 ، 322 * 
*[13] محمد إبراهيم الفيومي (المتوفى: 1427هـ) ، تاريخ الفكر الديني الجاهلي ، الطبعة: الرابعة 1415هـ-1994 ، جـ 1 صـ101* 
*[14]  محمد بن جرير بن يزيد بن كثير بن غالب الآملي، أبو جعفر الطبري (المتوفى:  310هـ) ، جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1420 هـ - 2000 م ،  جـ 16 ، صـ 529* 
*[15]  أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن حبيب البصري البغدادي، الشهير بالماوردي  (المتوفى: 450هـ) ، تفسير الماوردي = النكت والعيون ،المحقق: السيد ابن  عبد المقصود بن عبد الرحيم ، جـ 3 ، صـ 124* 
*[16]  أبو المظفر، منصور بن محمد بن عبد الجبار ابن أحمد المروزى السمعاني  التميمي الحنفي ثم الشافعي (المتوفى: 489هـ)، تفسير القرآن ،المحقق: ياسر  بن إبراهيم وغنيم بن عباس بن غنيم ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1418هـ- 1997م ، جـ 3 ،  صـ 106* 
*[17]  محيي السنة ، أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي الشافعي  (المتوفى : 510هـ) ، معالم التنزيل في تفسير القرآن = تفسير البغوي ،  الطبعة : الأولى ، 1420 هـ ، المحقق : عبد الرزاق المهدي ، جـ 3 ، صـ 31* 
*[18]  أبو القاسم محمود بن عمرو بن أحمد، الزمخشري جار الله (المتوفى: 538هـ) ،  الكشاف عن حقائق غوامض التنزيل ، الطبعة: الثالثة - 1407 هـ ، جـ 2 ، صـ  542* 
*[19]  أبو محمد عبد الحق بن غالب بن عبد الرحمن بن تمام بن عطية الأندلسي  المحاربي (المتوفى: 542هـ) ، المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز ،  الطبعة: الأولى - 1422 هـ ، المحقق: عبد السلام عبد الشافي محمد ، جـ 3 صـ  326* 
*[20]  أبو عبد الله محمد بن عمر بن الحسن بن الحسين التيمي الرازي الملقب بفخر  الدين الرازي خطيب الري (المتوفى: 606هـ) ، مفاتيح الغيب = التفسير الكبير ،  الطبعة: الثالثة - 1420 هـ ، جـ 19 صـ 68* 
*[21]  أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن فرح الأنصاري الخزرجي شمس الدين  القرطبي (المتوفى : 671هـ) ، الجامع لأحكام القرآن = تفسير القرطبي ، تحقيق  : أحمد البردوني وإبراهيم أطفيش ، الطبعة : الثانية ، 1384هـ - 1964 م ،  جـ 9 صـ 344* 
*[22]  علاء الدين علي بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن عمر الشيحي أبو الحسن، المعروف  بالخازن (المتوفى: 741هـ) ، لباب التأويل في معاني التنزيل ، المحقق: تصحيح  محمد علي شاهين ، الطبعة: الأولى - 1415 هـ ، جـ 3 ، صـ 30* 
*[23]  نظام الدين الحسن بن محمد بن حسين القمي النيسابوري (المتوفى: 850هـ) ،  غرائب القرآن ورغائب الفرقان ، الطبعة: الأولى - 1416 هـ ، جـ 4 ، صـ 174* 
*[24] عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، جلال الدين السيوطي (المتوفى: 911هـ) ، الدر المنثور ، جـ 6 ، صـ 259* 
*[25]  أبو القاسم محمود بن عمرو بن أحمد، الزمخشري جار الله (المتوفى: 538هـ) ،  الكشاف عن حقائق غوامض التنزيل ، الطبعة: الثالثة - 1407 هـ ، جـ 2 ، صـ  542*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 فبراير 2011)

*وفي  تفسير إبن عطية " وقوله: أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ الآية، هذا من التذكير بأيام  الله في النقم من الأمم الكافرة. وقوله: لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ من  نحو قوله: وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً [الفرقان: 38] ، وفي مثل هذا  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «كذب النسابون من فوق عدنان» ، وروي عن  ابن عباس أنه قال: «كان بين زمن موسى وبين زمن نوح قرون ثلاثون لا يعلمهم  إلا الله» . وحكى عنه المهدوي أنه قال: «كان بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا  لا يعرفون» ، قال القاضي أبو محمد: وهذا الوقوف على عدتهم بعيد، ونفي  العلم بها جملة أصح، وهو ظاهر القرآن "[1]

  يقول القرطبي " وَقَوْلُهُ: (وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا  يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) أَيْ لَا يُحْصِي عَدَدَهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ،  وَلَا يَعْرِفُ نَسَبَهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، وَالنَّسَّابُونَ وَإِنْ  نَسَبُوا إِلَى آدَمَ فَلَا يَدَّعُونَ إِحْصَاءَ جَمِيعِ الْأُمَمِ،  وَإِنَّمَا يَنْسُبُونَ الْبَعْضَ، وَيُمْسِكُونَ عَنْ نَسَبِ الْبَعْضِ،  وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا  سَمِعَ النَّسَّابِينَ يَنْسُبُونَ إِلَى مَعْدِ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ ثُمَّ  زَادُوا فَقَالَ:" كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَقُولُ:" لَا  يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ"". وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ  الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يعرف ما بين عدنان  وإسماعيل. وقال بن عباس: بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أَبًا لَا يُعْرَفُونَ.  وَكَانَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ يَقُولُ حِينَ يَقْرَأُ:" لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ". كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ. "[2]

  وجاء في تفسير الخازن " يحتمل أن يكون هذا خطابا من موسى لقومه، والمقصود  منه أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام يذكرهم بأمر القرون الماضية والأمم الخالية  والمقصود منه حصول العبرة بأحوال من تقدم وهلاكهم وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ  بَعْدِهِمْ يعني من بعد هؤلاء الأمم الثلاثة لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا  اللَّهُ يعني لا يعلم كنه مقاديرهم وعددهم إلا الله لأن علمه محيط بكل شيء  «ألا يعلم من خلق» وقيل: المراد بقوله والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله  أقوام وأمم ما بلغنا خبرهم أصلا ومنه قوله: «وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا» وكان  ابن مسعود إذا قرأ هذه الآية يقول: كذب النسابون. يعني أنهم يدعون علم  النسب إلى آدم، وقد نفى الله علم ذلك عن العباد. وعن عبد الله بن عباس أنه  قال: بين إبراهيم وعدنان ثلاثون قرنا لا يعلمهم إلا الله وكان مالك بن أنس  يكره أن ينسب الإنسان نفسه أبا أبا إلى آدم، لأنه لا يعلم أولئك إلا الله. "[3]

  وفي تفسير النيسابوري " ثم إن عدم العلم إما أن يكون راجعا إلى صفاتهم  بأن تكون أحوالهم وأخلاقهم ومدد أعمارهم غير معلومة، وإما أن يكون عائدا  إلى ذواتهم بأن يكون فيما بين القرون أقوام ما بلغنا أخبارهم كما روي عن  ابن عباس: بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا لا يعرفون. وكان ابن مسعود إذا  قرأ هذه الآية قال: كذب النسابون يعني أنهم يدعون علم الأنساب وقد نفى الله  علمها عن العباد. ونظير الآية قوله: وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً  [الفرقان: 38] مِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَصَصْنا عَلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ لَمْ  نَقْصُصْ عَلَيْكَ [غافر: 78] قال القاضي: وعلى هذا الوجه لا يمكن القطع  بمقدار السنين من لدن آدم عليه السلام إلى هذا الوقت لأنه لو أمكن ذلك لم  يبعد تحصيل العلم بالأنساب الموصولة. ثم إنه تعالى حكى عن هؤلاء الأقوام  أنهم لما جاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّناتِ أتوا بأمور أحدها فَرَدُّوا  أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْواهِهِمْ "[4]

  وجاء في كتاب " أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ من كلام موسى استفهم عن انتفاء الإتيان  على سبيل الإنكار فافاد اثبات الإتيان وإيجابه فكأنه قيل أتاكم نَبَؤُا  الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ اى اخبارهم قَوْمِ نُوحٍ اغرقوا بالطوفان حيث  كفروا ولم يشكروا نعم الله وقوم نوح بدل من الموصول وَعادٍ اهلكوا بالريح  معطوف على قوم نوح وَثَمُودَ اهلكوا بالصيحة وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  من بعد هؤلاء المذكورين من قوم ابراهيم واصحاب مدين والمؤتفكات وغير ذلك  وهو عطف على قوم نوح وما عطف عليه لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ اعتراض  اى لا يعلم عدد تلك الأمم لكثرتهم ولا يحيط بذواتهم وصفاتهم واسمائهم وسائر  ما يتعلق بهم الا الله تعالى فانه انقطعت اخبارهم وعفت آثارهم وكان مالك  بن انس يكره ان ينسب الإنسان نفسه أبا أبا الى آدم وكذا فى حق النبي عليه  السلام لان أولئك الآباء لا يعلم أحد الا الله وكان ابن مسعود رضى الله عنه  إذا قرأ هذه الآية قال كذب النسابون يعنى انهم يدعون علم الأنساب وقد نفى  الله علمها عن العباد وقال فى التبيان النسابون وان نسبوا الى آدم فلا  يدعون إحصاء جميع الأمم انتهى وعن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما ما بين عدنان  وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا اى قرنا لا يعرفون وقيل أربعون وقيل سبعة وثلانون وفى  النهر لابى حيان ان ابراهيم عليه السلام هو الجد الحادي والثلاثون لنبينا  عليه السلام قال فى انسان العيون كان عدنان فى زمن موسى عليه السلام وهو  النسب المجمع عليه لنبينا عليه السلام وفيما قبله الى آدم اختلاف سبب  الاختلاف فيما بين عدنان وآدم ان قدماء العرب لم يكونو اصحاب كتب يرجعون  إليها وانما كانوا يرجعون الى حفظ بعضهم من بعض والجمهور على ان العرب  قسمان قحطانية وعدنانية والقحطانية شعبان سبأ وحضر موت والعدنية شعبان  ربيعة ومضر واما قضاعة فمختلف فيها فبعضهم ينسبونها الى قحطان وبعضهم الى  عدنان. ثم ان الشيخ عليا السمرقندي رحمه الله قال فى تفسيره الموسوم ببحر  العلوم لقائل ان يقول يشكل بالآية قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (ان الله  تعالى قد رفع الى الدنيا فانا انظر إليها والى ما هو كائن فيها الى يوم  القيامة كما انظر الى كفى هذه) جليا جلاها الله لنبيه كما جلاها للنبيين  قبل لدلالته صريحا على ان جميع الكوائن الى يوم القيامة "[5]
  يقول سليمان الجبل " فَعَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الصَّحَابِيِّ  مِنْ جِهَةِ أُمِّهِ ثَلَاثَةٌ كَمَا هُوَ كَذَلِكَ مِنْ جِهَةِ آبَائِهِ  وَقَوْلُهُ بِنْتُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ حَسَنٍ هَذَا هُوَ  التَّحْقِيقُ فَهُوَ مِمَّا اتَّفَقَ فِيهِ اسْمُ الْأَبِ وَالِابْنِ فَمَا  وَقَعَ فِي بَعْضِ النُّسَخِ ابْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ تَحْرِيفٌ  كَمَا فِي شَرْحِ الْمَوَاهِبِ عَنْ فَتْحِ الْبَارِي وَرَأَيْت فِي  تَأْلِيفِ الْفَخْرِ الرَّازِيّ فِي مَنَاقِبِ الْإِمَامِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ  عَنْهُ - مَا نَصُّهُ وَأَمَّا الْمَقَامُ الثَّالِثُ وَهُوَ بَيَانُ  نَسَبِ الشَّافِعِيِّ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْأُمِّ فَفِيهِ قَوْلَانِ:  (الْأَوَّلُ) وَهُوَ قَوْلٌ شَاذٌّ رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِمُ أَبُو عَبْدِ  اللَّهِ الْحَافِظُ وَهُوَ أَنَّ أُمَّ الشَّافِعِيِّ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ  عَنْهُ - هِيَ فَاطِمَةُ بِنْتُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ  الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ كَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَجْهَهُ  (وَالثَّانِي) وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ امْرَأَةً مِنْ  الْأَزْدِ اهـ وَقَالَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ وَالشَّافِعِيُّ كَانَ  مُطَّلِبِيًّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْأَبِ وَهَاشِمِيًّا مِنْ جِهَةِ أُمَّهَاتِ  الْأَجْدَادِ وَأَزْدِيًّا مِنْ جِهَةِ أُمِّهِ خَاصَّةً اهـ وَقَالَ فِي  مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ فَائِدَةٌ زَوْجَةُ الشَّافِعِيِّ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ -  هِيَ حُمَيْدَةُ بِنْتُ نَافِعِ بْنِ عَبَسَةَ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ  عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ وَمِنْ أَوْلَادِهِ مِنْهَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إدْرِيسَ وَهُوَ الْأَكْبَرُ مِنْ وَلَدِهِ  وَكَانَ قَاضِيًا بِمَدِينَةِ حَلَبَ وَلَهُ ابْنٌ آخَرُ يُقَال لَهُ  الْحَسَنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إدْرِيسَ مَاتَ وَهُوَ طِفْلٌ وَهُوَ مِنْ  سُرِّيَّتِهِ وَلِلشَّافِعِيِّ مِنْ امْرَأَتِهِ الْعُثْمَانِيَّةِ  بِنْتَانِ فَاطِمَةُ وَزَيْنَبُ اهـ. وَعَبْدُ مَنَافٍ الَّذِي الْتَقَى  الشَّافِعِيُّ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ فِيهِ ابْنُ قُصَيِّ بْنِ كِلَابِ بْنِ  مُرَّةَ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ لُؤَيٍّ بِالْهَمْزِ وَتَرْكِهِ ابْنِ غَالِبِ  بْنِ فِهْرِ بْنِ مَالِكِ بْنِ النَّضْرِ بْنِ كِنَانَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ  بْنِ مُدْرِكَةَ بْنِ إلْيَاسَ بْنِ مُضَرَ بْنِ نِزَارِ بْنِ مَعْدِ بْنِ  عَدْنَانَ وَالْإِجْمَاعُ مُنْعَقِدٌ عَلَى هَذَا النَّسَبِ إلَى عَدْنَانَ  وَلَيْسَ فِيمَا بَعْدَهُ إلَى آدَمَ طَرِيقٌ صَحِيحٌ فِيمَا يُنْقَلُ  وَعَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - عَنْ النَّبِيِّ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ إذَا انْتَهَى فِي النَّسَبِ  إلَى عَدْنَانَ أَمْسَكَ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ أَيْ  بَعْدَهُ اهـ خَطِيبٌ عَلَى أَبِي شُجَاعٍ وَعَبْدُ مَنَافٍ عَاشِرُ جَدٍّ  لِلْإِمَامِ وَرَابِعُ جَدٍّ لِلنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَمَّا عَدْنَانُ فَهُوَ ثَامِنَ عَشَرَ جَدٍّ لِلنَّبِيِّ  رَابِعٌ وَعِشْرُو جَدٍّ لِلْإِمَامِ اهـ شَيْخُنَا (قَوْلُهُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ) نِسْبَةٌ إلَى شَافِعٍ رَابِعِ آبَائِهِ وَإِنَّمَا نُسِبَ  إلَيْهِ لِأَنَّهُ أَكْرَمُهُمْ وَأَشْهَرُهُمْ وَلِأَنَّهُ صَحَابِيٌّ  ابْنُ صَحَابِيٍّ فَهُوَ أَشْهَرُ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ "[6]

  وجاء في كتاب الإكتفاء " هو محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب «1» بن هاشم-  واسمه عمرو- بن عبد مناف- واسمه المغيرة- بن قصى- واسمه زيد- بن كلاب بن  مرة بن كعب، ابن لؤى بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن  مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان. هذا الصحيح المجتمع عليه  فى نسبه، وما فوق ذلك مختلف فيه. ولا خلاف فى أن عدنان من ولد إسماعيل نبى  الله، ابن إبراهيم خليل الله، عليهما السلام، وإنما الاختلاف فى عدد من بين  عدنان وإسماعيل من الآباء. فمقلل ومكثر. وكذلك من إبراهيم إلى آدم عليهما  السلام، لا يعلم ذلك على حقيقته إلا الله "[7]

  ويقول إبن كثير " خبر عدنان جد عرب الْحجاز، وَهُوَ الذى ينتهى إِلَيْهِ  نسب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا خِلَافَ أَنَّ عَدْنَانَ مِنْ  سُلَالَةِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ ابْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِمَا  السَّلَامُ.وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي عِدَّةِ الْآبَاءِ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ  إِسْمَاعِيلَ عَلَى أَقْوَالٍ كَثِيرَة.فَأكْثر مَا قبل أَرْبَعُونَ أَبًا،  وَهُوَ الْمَوْجُودُ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ، أَخَذُوهُ مِنْ كِتَابِ  رِخْيَا كَاتِبِ أَرَمِيَا بْنِ حَلْقِيَا.عَلَى مَا سَنَذْكُرُهُ.وَقِيلَ  بَيْنَهُمَا ثَلَاثُونَ.وَقِيلَ عِشْرُونَ.وَقِيلَ خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ.وَقِيلَ  عَشَرَةٌ.وَقِيلَ تِسْعَةٌ.وَقِيلَ سَبْعَةٌ.وَقِيلَ إِنَّ أَقَلَّ مَا  قِيلَ فِي ذَلِكَ أَرْبَعَةٌ، لِمَا رَوَاهُ مُوسَى بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ، عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ وَهْبِ بْنِ زَمْعَةَ الزَّمْعِيِّ، عَنْ عَمَّتِهِ،  عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ " معد بن عدنان ابْن أدد بن زند بن اليرى بْنِ أَعْرَاقِ  الثَّرَى ".قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ: فَزَنْدٌ هُوَ الهميسع.واليرى هُوَ  نابت، وَأَعْرَاقُ الثَّرَى هُوَ إِسْمَاعِيلُ.لِأَنَّهُ ابْنُ  ابْرَاهِيمَ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمْ تَأْكُلْهُ النَّارُ كَمَا أَنَّ  النَّارَ لَا تَأْكُلُ الثَّرَى.قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِيُّ: لَا نَعْرِفُ  زَنْدًا إِلَّا فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ، وَزَنْدُ بْنُ الْجَوْنِ، وَهُوَ  أَبُو دُلَامَةَ الشَّاعِرُ. قَالَ الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ  السُّهَيْلِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ: مُدَّةُ مَا بَيْنَ  عَدْنَانَ إِلَى زَمَنِإِسْمَاعِيلَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ  بَيْنَهُمَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَبَاءٍ أَوْ عشرَة أَو عشرُون، وَذَلِكَ أَن معد  ابْن عدنان كَانَ عمره زمن بخْتنصر اثنتى عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً.وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ  أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَوْحَى  فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ إِلَى أَرْمِيَاءَ بْنِ بَنِي دُبِّ بْنِ جُرْهُمٍ،  قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بِلَادِهِ، ثُمَّ عَادَ بَعْدَ أَنْ هَدَأَتِ  الْفِتَنُ وَتَمَحَّضَتْ جَزِيرَةُ الْعَرَبِ، وَكَانَ رِخْيَا كَاتِبُ  أَرْمِيَاءَ قَدْ كَتَبَ نَسَبَهُ فِي كِتَابٍ عِنْدَهُ لِيَكُونَ فِي  خِزَانَةِ أَرْمِيَاءَ فَيَحْفَظُ نَسَبَ مَعَدٍّ كَذَلِكَ.وَاللَّهُ  أَعْلَمُ.وَلِهَذَا كَرِهَ مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ رَفْعَ النِّسَبِ  إِلَى مَا بَعْدَ عَدْنَانَ.قَالَ السُّهَيْلِيُّ: وَإِنَّمَا تَكَلَّمْنَا  فِي رَفْعِ هَذِهِ الْأَنْسَابِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ مَنْ يَرَى ذَلِكَ وَلَمْ  يَكْرَهْهُ، كَابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ وَالْبُخَارِيِّ، وَالزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ  بَكَّارٍ، وَالطَّبَرِيِّ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ.وَأَمَّا  مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فَقَدْ سُئِلَ عَنِ الرَّجُلِ يَرْفَعُ نَسَبَهُ  إِلَى آدَمَ فَكَرِهَ ذَلِكَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ أَيْنَ لَهُ عِلْمُ  ذَلِكَ؟ ! فَقِيلَ لَهُ: فَإِلَى إِسْمَاعِيلَ؟ فَأَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا،  وَقَالَ: وَمَنْ يُخْبِرُهُ بِهِ! وَكَرِهَ أَيْضًا أَنْ يُرْفَعَ فِي  نَسَبِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ، مِثْلَ أَنْ يُقَالَ: ابْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ فَلَانِ  بْنِ فُلَانٍ.هَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ الْمُعَيْطِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ.قَالَ: وَقَول  مَالك هَذَا نَحْو مَا رُوِيَ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّهُ  قَالَ: مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ. وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ ثَلَاثُونَ أَبَا لَا يُعْرَفُونَ. وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ  عَبَّاسٍ أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا بَلَغَ عَدْنَانَ يَقُولُ: كَذَبَ  النَّسَّابُونَ. مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا.وَالْأَصَحُّ عَنِ ابْنِ  مَسْعُودٍ مِثْلُهُ.وَقَالَ عمر بن الْخطاب: إِنَّمَا ننسب إِلَى  عدنان.وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر بن عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ فِي كِتَابِهِ: " الْإِنْبَاهِ  فِي مَعْرِفَةِ قَبَائِلِ الرُّوَاةِ ": رَوَى ابْنُ لَهِيعَةَ عَنْ أَبِي  الْأَسْوَدِ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ عُرْوَةَ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ يَقُولُ: مَا  وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا وَرَاءَ عَدْنَانَ وَلَا مَا وَرَاءَ  قَحْطَانَ إِلَّا تَخَرُّصًا.وَقَالَ أَبُو الْأسود: سَمِعت أَبَا بكر  سُلَيْمَان بن أَبى خَيْثَمَة، وَكَانَ مِنْ أَعْلَمِ قُرَيْشٍ  بِأَشْعَارِهِمْ وَأَنْسَابِهِمْ، يَقُولُ: مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ  مَا وَرَاءَ مَعَدِّ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ فِي شِعْرِ شَاعِرٍ وَلَا عِلْمِ  عَالِمٍ.قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ: وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ السَّلَفِ مِنْهُمْ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ وَعَمْرُو بن مَيْمُون الازدي وَمُحَمَّدُ  بْنُ كَعْبٍ الْقُرَظِيُّ إِذَا تَلَوْا (وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا  يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) (1) قَالُوا: كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ.قَالَ  أَبُو عُمَرَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ: وَالْمَعْنَى عِنْدَنَا فِي هَذَا غَيْرُ  مَا ذَهَبُوا، وَالْمُرَادُ أَنَّ مَنِ ادَّعَى إِحْصَاءَ بَنِي آدَمَ  فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ، وَأَمَّا  أَنْسَابُ الْعَرَبِ فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ الْعِلْمِ بِأَيَّامِهَا  وَأَنْسَابِهَا قَدْ وَعَوْا وَحَفِظُوا جَمَاهِيرَهَا وَأُمَّهَاتِ  قَبَائِلِهَا، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي بَعْضِ فُرُوعِ ذَلِكَ.قَالَ أَبُو  عُمَرَ: وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ أَئِمَّةُ هَذَا الشَّأْنِ فِي نَسَبِ  عَدْنَانَ قَالُوا: عَدْنَانُ بْنُ أُدَدَ، ابْن مُقَوَّمِ، بْنِ نَاحُورَ  بْنِ تَيْرَحَ، بْنِ يَعْرُبَ، بن يشجب، بن نابت، بن إِسْمَاعِيل، ابْن  إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ.وَهَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ يَسَارَ فِي السِّيرَةِ.قَالَ ابْنُ  هِشَامٍ: وَيُقَالُ عَدْنَانُ بْنُ أُدٍّ.يَعْنِي عَدْنَانَ بْنِ أُدِّ،  بْنِ أُدَدَ.ثُمَّ سَاقَ أَبُو عمر بَقِيَّة النّسَب إِلَى آدم. وَأَمَّا  الْأَنْسَابُ إِلَى عَدْنَانَ مِنْ سَائِرِ قَبَائِلِ الْعَرَبِ  فَمَحْفُوظَةٌ شَهِيرَةٌ جِدًّا، لَا يَتَمَارَى فِيهَا  اثْنَانِ.وَالنَّسَبُ النَّبَوِيُّ إِلَيْهِ أَظْهَرُ وَأَوْضَحُ مِنْ  فَلَقِ الصُّبْحِ، وَقَدْ وَرَدَ حَدِيثٌ مَرْفُوعٌ بِالنَّصِّ عَلَيْهِ،  كَمَا سَنُورِدُهُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ بَعْدَ الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَبَائِلِ  الْعَرَبِ وَذِكْرِ أَنْسَابِهَا وَانْتِظَامِهَا فِي سِلْكِ النَّسَبِ  الشَّرِيفِ وَالْأَصْلِ الْمُنِيفِ.إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَبِهِ  الثِّقَةُ وَعَلَيْهِ التُّكْلَانُ، وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا  بِاللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ. "[8]

  وجاء في الشمائل الشريفة " كَانَ إِذا انتسب لم يُجَاوز فِي نسبته معد بن  عدنان بن أدد ثمَّ يمسك وَيَقُول كذب النسابون قَالَ الله تَعَالَى  {وقرونا بَين ذَلِك كثيرا} ابْن سعد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس ض ، كَانَ إِذا انتسب  لم يُجَاوز فِي نسبه معد بن عدنان بن أدد بِضَم الْهمزَة ودال مُهْملَة  مَفْتُوحَة ثمَّ يمسك عَمَّا زَاد وَيَقُول كذب النسابون قَالَ الله  تَعَالَى {وقرونا بَين ذَلِك كثيرا} ، قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس لَو شَاءَ أَن  يُعلمهُ لعلمه قَالَ ابْن سيد النَّاس وَلَا خلاف أَن عدنان من ولد  إِسْمَاعِيل وَإِنَّمَا الْخلاف فِي عدد من بَين عدنان وَإِسْمَاعِيل من  الْآبَاء فمقل ومكثر وَكَذَا من إِبْرَاهِيم إِلَى آدم لَا يُعلمهُ على  حَقِيقَته إِلَّا الله تَعَالَى ابْن سعد فِي الطَّبَقَات عَن ابْن عَبَّاس  وَرَوَاهُ عَنهُ أَيْضا فِي مُسْند الفردوس لَكِن قَالَ السُّهيْلي  الْأَصَح أَن هَذَا من قَول ابْن مَسْعُود "[9]

  وجاء في المواهب اللدنية بالمنح المحمدية " ويرحم الله القائل:وكم أب قد  علا بابن ذرى شرف ... كما علت برسول الله عدنان ، وعن ابن عباس أنه- صلى  الله عليه وسلم- كان إذا انتسب لم يجاوز معد بن عدنان، ثم يمسك ويقول: «كذب  النسابون- مرتين أو ثلاثا-» «1» رواه فى مسند الفردوس. لكن قال السهيلى:  الأصح فى هذا الحديث أنه من قول ابن مسعود ، وقال غيره: كان ابن مسعود إذا  قرأ قوله تعالى: أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَؤُا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لا  يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ «2» قال: كذب النسابون، يعنى أنهم يدعون علم  الأنساب ونفى الله علمها عن العباد. ، وروى عن عمر أنه قال: إنما ينتسب إلى  عدنان وما فوق ذلك لا ندرى ما هو ، وعن ابن عباس: بين عدنان وإسماعيل  ثلاثون أبا لا يعرفون. ، وعن عروة بن الزبير: ما وجدنا أحدا يعرف بعد معد  بن عدنان ، وسئل مالك- رحمه الله- عن الرجل يرفع نسبه إلى آدم، فكره ذلك،  وقال من أخبره بذلك؟ وكذا روى عنه فى رفع نسب الأنبياء- عليهم الصلاة  والسلام-فالذى ينبغى لنا: الإعراض عما فوق عدنان، لما فيه من التخليط  والتغيير للألفاظ، وعواصة تلك الأسماء، مع قلة الفائدة. "[10]

  وفي سُبل الهدي والرشاد " قد قدّمنا أن ما سبق هو النسب الصحيح المجمع  عليه في نسب سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن ما بين عدنان إلى  إسماعيل فيه اضطراب شديد واختلاف متفاوت حتى أعرض الأكثر عن سياق النسب بين  عدنان وإسماعيل. ولكن لا خلاف أن عدنان من ذرية إسماعيل. وإنما الخلاف في  عدد ما بينهما. وقد اختلف النسّابون في ذلك، فذهب جماعة إلى إنه لا يعرف.  ومما استدلوا به ما رواه ابن سعد إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا  انتسب لم يجاوز في نسبه معد بن عدنان بن أدد، ثم يمسك ثم يقول: كذب  النسّابون وقال ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما: لو شاء رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أن يعلمه لعلمه. وأجيب بأن هشاماً وأباه متروكان. وقال السّهيلي:  الأصح في هذا الحديث أنه من قول ابن مسعود. والقائلون: بأنه معروف اختلفوا  فقيل: بين عدنان وإسماعيل أربعة وقيل: سبعة وقيل: ثمانية. وقيل: تسعة.  وقيل: عشرة. وقيل: خمسة عشر. وقيل: عشرون. وقيل: ثلاثون: وقيل: ثمانية  وثلاثون. وقيل: تسعة وثلاثون. وقيل: أربعون. وقيل: أحد وأربعون. وقيل: غير  ذلك وبسط الكلام على ذلك ابن جرير وابن حبّان وابن مسعود في تواريخهم  وغيرهم ولا حاجة بنا إلى ذلك وقال الحافظ رحمه الله تعالى: الذي ترجّح في  نظري أن الاعتماد على ما قال ابن إسحاق أولى. قلت: وصححه أبو الفضل العراقي  في ألفيّة السيرة.قال الحافظ: وأولى منه ما رواه الطبراني والحاكم عن أم  سلمة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:  معد بن عدنان بن أدد بن زند بن اليرى بن أعراق الثّرى. قالت: ثم قرأ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عاداً [الْأُولى] وَثَمُودَ  ... وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً لا يعلمهم إلا الله تعالى. قالت:  وأعراق الثرى: إسماعيل. وزند: هميسع. ويرى: نبت. قلت: وصححه الحاكم وأقره  الذهبي. وقال الحافظ نور الدين الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (انتهى) رواه  الطبراني في الصغير وفيه عبد العزيز بن عمران [ (1) ] من ذرية عبد الرحمن  ابن عوف [ (2) ] وقد ضعّفه البخاري وجماعة، وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات  انتهى. وزند والد أدد بزاي معجمة فنون فدال مهملة قال الدارقطني رحمه الله  تعالى: لا نعلم زنداً إلا في هذا الحديث وزند بن الجون وهو أبو دلامة [ (3)  ] الشاعر. واليرى بمثناة تحتية فراء خفيفة مفتوحين قال الحافظ في التبصير:  واليرى: شجر طيّب الرائحة. انتهى. والثّرى: بمثلثة فراء لقب إسماعيل لقب  بذلك لأنه ابن إبراهيم، وإبراهيم لم تأكله النار، كما أن النار لا تأكل  الثرى والله تعالى أعلم. قال الحافظ رحمه الله تعالى: فعلى هذا يكون معد بن  عدنان كما قال بعضهم: كان في عهد موسى لا في عهد عيسى صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وهذا أولى، لأن عدد الآباء بين نبينا وبين عدنان نحو العشرين فيبعد كل  البعد مع كون المدة التي بين نبينا وبين عيسى كانت ستمائة سنة مع ما عرف من  طول أعمارهم أن يكون معد في زمن عيسى. وإنما رجّح من رجح كون بين عدنان  وإسماعيل العدد الكثير استبعادهم أن يكون بين معد وهو في عصر عيسى بن مريم  وبين إسماعيل أربعة آباء أو خمسة مع طول المدة، وما فرّوا منه وقعوا في  نظيره كما أشرت إليه. والأقرب: ما حرّرته وهو إن ثبت أن معد بن عدنان كان  في زمن عيسى فالمعتمد أن يكون بينه وبين إسماعيل العدد الكثير من الآباء،  وإن كان في زمن موسى فالمعتمد أن ما بينهما العدد القليل. انتهى كلام  الحافظ رحمه الله تعالى. وقد تقدم في ترجمة معدّ أن أولاده أغاروا على عسكر  موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام. قال السهيلي: وحديث أم سلمة أصح شيء روي في هذا  الباب. ثم قال: وليس هو عندي بمعارض لما تقدم من قوله: «كذب النسابون» ولا  لقول عمر، لأنه حديث متأوّل يحتمل أن يكون قوله ابن اليرى بن أعراق الثرى  كما قال: «كلكم بنو آدم وآدم من تراب» لا يريد أن الهميسع ومن دونه ابن  لإسماعيل لصلبه، ولا بد من هذا التأويل أو غيره، لأن أصحاب الأخبار لا  يختلفون في بعد المدة بين عدنان وإبراهيم، ويستحيل في العادة أن يكون  بينهما أربعة آباء أو سبعة كما ذكر ابن إسحاق، أو عشرة أو عشرون، فإن المدة  أطول من ذلك كله. وذلك أن معد بن عدنان كان في مدة بخت نصّر ابن اثنتي  عشرة سنة. قال الطبري. قلت: وإذا تأملت الكلام السابق للحافظ تبيّن لك  الجواب عن السهيلي. قال الجوّاني رحمه الله تعالى: وسبب الخلاف في النسب  أنه قد جاء أن العرب لم يكونوا أصحاب كتب يرجعون إليها، وإنما كانوا يرجعون  إلى حفظ بعضهم من بعض، فمن ذلك حدث الاختلاف. انتهى. وإذا علم ما تقرّر  فهذه فوائد تتعلق بالأسماء الآتية: الأولى: قال ابن دريد: ما بعد عدنان  أسماء سريانية لا يوضّحها الاشتقاق. الثانية: قال الحافظ محمد بن علي  التوزري الشهير بابن المصري رحمه الله تعالى في شرحه على القصيدة  الشقراطيسية وهو في ست مجلدات كبار في وقف خزانة المحمودية: ما كان من هذه  الأسماء العجمية على أربعة أحرف فصاعداً فلا خلاف أن منعه من الصرف للعجمة  والتعريف. وما كان منها على ثلاثة  أحرف فإما أن يكون متحرك الوسط فحكمه حكم الأول، وإما أن يكون ساكن الوسط  كنوح ويرد فحكمه الصرف على المشهور. الثالثة: قال الحافظ في الفتح بعد أن  ساق نسب سيدنا إبراهيم إلى نوح صلى الله عليهما وسلم كما سيأتي: لا يختلف  جمهور أهل النسب ولا أهل الكتاب في ذلك إلا في النطق ببعض هذه الأسماء. نعم  ساق ابن حبان في أول تاريخه خلاف ذلك وهو شاذ انتهى. وقال ابن دريد: في  كتاب الاشتقاق: وأما نسب إبراهيم إلى آدم عليهما الصلاة والسلام فصحيح لا  خلاف فيه لأنه منزّل في التوراة مذكور فيها نسبهم ومبلغ أعمارهم. وقال  الجوّاني في المقدمة: النسب فيما بين آدم وإسماعيل عليهما الصلاة والسلام  صحيح لا خلاف فيه بينهم ولا خلاف إلا في أسماء الآباء لأجل نقل الألسنة.  الرابعة: اختلف العلماء في كراهة رفع النسب إلى آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فذهب ابن إسحاق وابن جرير وغيرهما إلى جوازه، وأما الإمام مالك رضي الله  تعالى عنه فسئل عن الرجل يرفع نسبه إلى آدم فكره ذلك، فقيل له: فإلى  إسماعيل؟ فأنكر ذلك أيضاً. وقال: من يخبره به! وكره أيضاً أن يرفع في نسب  الأنبياء: مثل أن يقول إبراهيم بن فلان بن فلان. قال: ومن يخبره به؟ لنقله  في الروض عن كتاب عبد الله بن محمد بن حسين المنسوب إلى المعيطي. ابن أد  أدّ بضم الهمزة وتشديد الدال المهملة قال أبو عمر: كل الطرق تقول: عدنان بن  أدد إلا طائفة فقالوا: عدنان بن أد بن أدد. قال في «الغرر» والظاهر أنه من  مادة أدد. وأمّه النعجاء بنت عمرو بنت تبّع سعد ذي قائش الحميري. ابن أدد  أدد بهمزة مضمومة ثم دالين مهملتين الأولى مفتوحة. وفي مادته وجوه: أحدها.  فعل من الودّ قلبت واوه همزة لانضمامها أولا كما قيل في وجوه ووقت. ذكره  جماعة. قال ابن السرّاج: وليس معد ولا كعمر. قال السهيلي: وهو ظاهر قول  سيبويه. الثاني: أن يكون من الأد وهو من الأمر العظيم والداهية من قوله  تعالى: لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئاً إِدًّا. الثالث: أن يكون من قولهم: أددت  الثوب إذا مددته. الرابع: أن يكون من قولهم أدّت الإبل: إذا خرجت. ذكره ابن  الأنباري في الزهر والزجاجي في مختصره. وعلى الوجه الثاني يجوز أن يكون من  الأد بالفتح وقد قرئ به في الآية شاذاً وفسره أبو عمرو بن العلاء رحمه  الله تعالى بالعظيم. وأمه حيّة بحاء مهملة فمثناة تحتية القحطانية قال  الحافظ في التبصير: كل من جاء على هذه الصورة من النساء فهو بالياء المثناة  من تحت إلا أخت يحي بن أكثم فإنها بالخاء المعجمة والنون، وإلا أم مريم  ابنة عمران وإنها بالمهملة والنون. ابن اليسع اليسع باسم النبي المرسل. وقد  قالوا فيه إنه بهمزة وصل تفتح في الابتداء ولام ساكنة ومثناة تحتية  مفتوحة. ويقال اللّيسع بلام مشددة مفتوحة وياء ساكنة. وبذلك قرأ حمزة  والكسائي وخلف في سورة الأنعام وص. وبالأول قرأ الجمهور وقال في المطالع:  وهو اسم عجمي ممنوع من الصرف وقيل عربي وقيل له اليسع لسعة علمه أو لسعيه  في الحق. ابن الهميسع الهميسع: قال الجوهري: الهميسع بالفتح: الرجل القوي.  قال الجوّاني: بفتح الهاء على وزن السّميدع قال: وأكثر الناس يروونه بضم  الهاء. والصواب الفتح. قال السهيلي، وتفسيره الضّراع. وأمه حارثة بنت مرداس  بن زرعة ذي رعين الحميري. ابن سلامان سلامان: لم أقف له على ترجمة. ابن  نبت نبت بفتح النون ويقال نابت. قاله الأمير أبو نصر بن ماكولا رحمه الله  تعالى في باب نابت بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم. قال: ويقال بل هو نابت بن سلامان  بن حمل ابن قيذار بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم. وهذا القول الأخير خلاف ما ذكره  الجوّاني في النسب فإنه قال: عدنان بن أد بن أدد بن اليسع بن الهميسع بن  سلامان بن نبت فقدم سلامان على نبت. وكذا نقله ابن الجوزي في التلقيح. وأمه  هامة بنت زيد بن كهلان بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان. ابن حمل حمل بفتح  المهملة والميم آخره لام. وأمه العاضرية بنت مالك الجرهمي. ابن قيذار  قيذار بالذال المعجمة ويقال قيذر بفتح الذال وضمها قال السهيلي: وتفسيره  صاحب الإبل وذلك أنه كان صاحب إبل إسماعيل. وقال في موضع آخر: وذكر من وجه  قوي عن نسّاب العرب أن نسب عدنان يرجع إلى قيذار بن إسماعيل وأن قيذار كان  الملك في زمانه ومعنى قيذار الملك إذا قهر. وقال الجواني: افترق ولد  إسماعيل في أقطار الأرض فدخلوا في قبائل العرب. ودرج بعضهم فلم يثبت  النسّابون لهم نسباً إلا ما كان من ولد قيذار، ونشر الله تعالى ذرية  إسماعيل الذين تكلّموا بلسانه من ولد قيذار ابنه أبي العرب. وأمه: قال  الجوّاني: هالة بنت الحارث بنت مضاض الجرهمي. وقيل غير ذلك. ابن مقوم مقوّم  بضم الميم. واختلف في واوه، ففي نسخة صحيحة من السيرة قرئت على أبي محمد  ابن النحاس راويها: على الواو شدة وفتحة وتحتها كسرة وفوق الواو بخط  الجوّاني: معاً. وقال العسكري رحمه الله تعالى بفتح الواو وهكذا قرأته على  ابن دريد بالفتح وقال التّوزري رحمه الله تعالى بكسر الواو. ابن ناحور  ناحور: بنون وحاء مهملة من النحر إن كان عربياً. ابن تيرح تيرح بمثناة  فوقية مفتوحة فتحتية مثناة ساكنة فراء مفتوحة مهملة وزن جعفر. قال السهيلي:  وهو فيعل من الترحة إن كان عربياً والتّرح: ضد السرور. ويقال تارح بألف  بدل الياء. ابن يعرب يعرب: بمثناة تحتية فعين مهملة ساكنة فراء مضمومة فباء  موحدة غير مصروف. قال ابن دريد مشتق من قولهم أعرب في كلامه إذا أفصح. أو  من قولهم أعرب عن نفسه إذا أفصح عنها وتعقّب بأن يعرب لا يكون من أعرب. ابن  يشجب يشجب بمثناة تحتية مفتوحة فشين معجمة ساكنة فجيم مضمومة فباء موحدة  قال الحافظ التوزري: من الشّجب وهو الهلاك وسمّي به لأن العرب تسمي  بالألفاظ المكروهة تفاؤلاً بذلك للأعداء. ابن نابت نابت بالنون اسم فاعل من  نبت. ابن إسماعيل إسماعيل باللام وفيه لغة أخرى وهو إسماعين بالنون. حكاه  الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى في تهذيبه." [11]

  وجاء في كتاب السيرة الحلبية " وعن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما «أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا انتسب لم يجاوز معد بن عدنان بن أدد، ثم  يمسك ويقول: كذب النسابون مرتين أو ثلاثا» .قال البيهقي: والأصح أن ذلك: أي  قوله «كذب النسابون» من قول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: أي لا من قوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.أقول: والدليل على ذلك ما جاء: كان ابن مسعود إذا قرأ قوله  تعالى: أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَؤُا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ  وَعادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا  اللَّهُ [إبراهيم: الآية 9] قال: كذب النسابون، يعني الذين يدعون علم  الأنساب، ونفى الله تعالى علمها عن العباد. ولا مانع أن يكون هذا القول صدر  منه صلى الله عليه وسلم أولا ثم تابعه ابن مسعود عليه.وقد يقال: هذه  الرواية تقتضي إما الزيادة على المجمع عليه، وإما النقص عنه:أي زيادة أدد  أو نقص عدنان، فهي مخالفة لما قبلها.وفي كلام بعضهم أن بين عدنان وأدد أد،  فيقال عدنان بن أد بن أدد قيل له أدد لأنه كان مديد الصوت، وكان طويل العز  والشرف.قيل وهو أول من تعلم الكتابة: أي العربية من ولد إسمعيل، وتقدم أن  الصحيح أن أول من كتب نزار. وانظر هل يشكل على ذلك ما رواه الهيثم بن عدي  أن الناقل لهذه الكتابة يعني العربية من الحيرة إلى الحجاز حرب بن أمية بن  عبد شمس. وقد يقال: الأولية إضافية: أي من قريش وعدنان، سمي بذلك، قيل لأن  أعين الإنس والجن كانت إليه ناظرة.قال بعضهم: اختلف الناس فيما بين عدنان  وإسمعيل من الآباء، فقيل سبعة، وقيل تسعة، وقيل خمسة عشر، وقيل أربعون،  والله أعلم، قال الله عز وجل وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً [الفرقان:  الآية 38] أي لا يكاد يحاط بها، فقد جاء «كان ما بين آدم ونوح عليهما  السلام عشرة قرون، وبين نوح وإبراهيم عليهما السلام عشرة قرون» .وعن ابن  عباس رضي الله عنهما أن مدة الدنيا: أي من آدم عليه السلام سبعة آلاف سنة:  أي وقد مضى منها قبل وجود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسة آلاف وسبعمائة  وأربعون سنة. وعن أبي خيثمة وثمانمائة سنة. قلت: وفي كلام بعضهم من خلق آدم  إلى بعثة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسة آلاف سنة وثمانمائة سنة  وثلاثون سنة. وقد جاء عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما من طرق صحاح أنه  قال «الدنيا سبعة أيام كل يوم ألف سنة، وبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في آخر يوم منها» .وفي كلام الحافظ السيوطي: دلت الأحاديث والآثار على أن  مدة هذه الأمة تزيد على الألف سنة، ولا تبلغ الزيادة خمسمائة سنة أصلا،  وإنما تزيد بنحو أربعمائة سنة تقريبا وما اشتهر على ألسنة الناس أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يمكث في قبره أكثر من ألف سنة باطل لا أصل له، هذا  كلامه. وقوله لا تبلغ الزيادة خمسمائة سنة، هل يخالفه ما أخرجه أبو داود  «لن يعجز الله أن يؤخر هذه الأمة نصف يوم يعني خمسمائة سنة» .وفي كلام  بعضهم قد أكثر المنجمون في تقدير مدة الدنيا. فقال بعضهم عمرها سبعة آلاف  سنة بعدد النجوم السيارة أي وهي سبعة. وبعضهم اثنا عشر ألف سنة بعدد  البروج. وبعضهم بثلاثمائة ألف وستون ألفا بعدد درجات الفلك، وكلها تحكمات  عقلية لا دليل عليها. وفي كلام الشيخ محيي الدين بن العربي: أكمل الله خلق  الموجودات من الجمادات والنباتات والحيوان بعد انتهاء خلق العالم الطبيعي  بإحدى وسبعين ألف سنة، ثم خلق الله الدنيا بعد أن انقضى من مدة خلق العالم  الطبيعي أربع وخمسون ألف سنة. ثم خلق الله تعالى الآخرة يعني الجنة والنار  بعد الدنيا بتسعة آلاف سنة، ولم يجعل الله تعالى للجنة والنار أمدا ينتهي  إليه بقاؤهما فلهما الدوام. قال: وخلق الله تعالى طينة آدم بعد أن مضى من  عمر الدنيا سبع عشرة ألف سنة، ومن عمر الآخرة التي لا نهاية لها في الدوام  ثمانية آلاف سنة وخلق الله تعالى الجان في الأرض قبل آدم بستين ألف سنة: أي  ولعل هذا هو المعنى بقول بعضهم: خلق الله قبل آدم خلقا في صورة البهائم،  ثم أماتهم قبل، وهم الجن والبن والطم والرم والحس والبس فأفسدوا في الأرض  وسفكوا الدماء كما سيأتي. قال الشيخ محيي الدين: وقد طفت بالكعبة مع قوم لا  أعرفهم، فقال لي واحد منهم: أما تعرفني؟ فقلت لا، قال: أنا من أجدادك  الأول، فقلت له: كم لك منذ مت؟ قال لي بضع وأربعون ألف سنة فقلت: ليس لآدم  هذا القدر من السنين، فقال لي: عن أي آدم تقول عن هذا الأقرب إليك، أم عن  غيره؟ فتذكرت حديثا روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم «إن الله خلق مائة ألف  آدم» فقلت: قد يكون ذلك الجد الذي نسبتي إليه من أولئك، والتاريخ في ذلك  مجهول مع حدوث العالم بلا شك هذا كلامه. وفي كلام الشيخ عبد الوهاب  الشعراني: وكان وهب بن منبه رضي الله تعالى عنه يقول: سأل بنو إسرائيل  المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يحيي لهم سام بن نوح عليهما الصلاة والسلام،  فقال: أروني قبره، فوقف على قبره وقال: يا سام قم بإذن الله تعالى، فقام  وإذا رأسه ولحيته بيضاء، فقال إنك مت وشعرك أسود، فقال: لما سمعت النداء  ظننت أنها القيامة فشاب رأسي ولحيتي الآن، فقال له عيسى عليه السلام: كم لك  من السنين ميت؟ قال خمسة آلاف سنة، إلى الآن لم تذهب عني حرارة طلوع روحي.  وسبب الاختلاف فيما بين عدنان وآدم أن قدماء العرب لم يكونوا أصحاب كتب  يرجعون إليها، وإنما كانوا يرجعون إلى حفظ بعضهم من بعض، ولعله لا يخالفه  ما تقدم من أن أول من كتب معد أو نزار. وفي كلام سبط ابن الجوزي أن سبب  الاختلاف المذكور اختلاف اليهود، فإنهم اختلفوا اختلافا متفاوتا فيما بين  آدم ونوح وفيما بين الأنبياء من السنين. قال ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى  عنهما: لو شاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعلمه لعلمه: أي لو أراد أن  يعلم ذلك للناس لعلمه لهم، وهذا أولى من يعلمه بفتح الياء وسكون العين.  وذكر ابن الجوزي أن بين آدم ونوح شيثا وإدريس، وبين نوح وإبراهيم هود  وصالح، وبين إبراهيم وموسى بن عمران إسمعيل وإسحق ولوط وهو ابن أخت إبراهيم  وكان كاتبا لإبراهيم، وشعيب وكان يقال له خطيب الأنبياء ويعقوب ويوسف، ولد  يوسف ليعقوب، وله من العمر إحدى وتسعون سنة، وكان فراقه له وليوسف من  العمر ثماني عشرة سنة وبقيا مفترقين إحدى وعشرين سنة، وبقيا مجتمعين بعد  ذلك سبع عشرة سنة هذا. وفي الإتقان: ألقي يوسف في الجب وهو ابن ثنتي عشرة  سنة، ولقي أباه بعد الثمانين، وعاش مائة وعشرين سنة، وكان كاتبا للعزيز. " [12]

  وجاء في كتاب خاتم النبيين " يذكر المؤرخون للسيرة الطاهرة، سيرة خير  الأنام محمد صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم أنه من ولد إسماعيل بن إبراهيم، ولكن  لا تعرف سلسلة النسب كاملة إليه، بل إن التاريخ لا يحفظ إلا عشرين منها،  فهو محمد بن عبد الله، بن عبد المطلب، واسمه شيبة الحمد، بن هاشم واسمه  عمرو، ابن عبد مناف، واسمه المغيرة، ابن قصى واسمه زيد بن كلاب بن مرة بن  كعب بن لؤى بن غالب بن فهر، ابن مالك، بن النضر، بن كنانة، بن خزيمة، بن  مدركة، بن إلياس، بن مضر، بن نزار، بن معد، بن عدنان. وهذا التعريف بنسبه  الكريم، هو المجمع عليه بين كتاب السيرة، ولقد كان ذلك التعريف كما تدل  الرواية عن ابن عباس رضى الله تعالى عنهما، فقد كان يقول: «كان النبى صلى  الله تعالى عليه وسلم إذا انتهى إلى عدنان أمسك، ثم يقول: كذب النسابون،  قال الله تعالى: وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً «1» . وإن هذا الخبر  المنسوب للنبى عليه الصلاة والسلام يدل على صدق تلك السلسلة الكريمة أبا عن  جد إلى أن ينتهى إلى عدنان، وإن حفظ النبى لهؤلاء فقط يدل على  أمرين:أولهما- الشك فيمن فوقهم، وأنه لم يصل إليه عن طريق صحيح، وأنه وصل  إلى الناس عن طريق النسابين، وأن النسابين قد يدفعهم الفخر إلى الكذب  والافتراء.ثانيهما: أنه يدل على صدق هذا النسب، فما كان النبى صلّى الله  عليه وسلّم ليقول إلا حقا فهو الصادق الأمين، ويظهر أن ذلك القدر من النسب  الرفيع هو الذى كان معلوما فى حكم المتواتر، أو المشهور عند العرب، وغيره  موضع شك، والقول فيه رجم بالغيب، وأخذ بالتوهم أو الظن، وإن الظن لا يغنى  من الحق شيئا.وما كان أولئك معروفين إلا لأنهم أثرت عنهم ماثر، صارت مفاخر  لذرياتهم، وإن كان النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يفخر قط بنسبه. ومع ذلك هو  من خيار الأقوام، فقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ولدت من خيار من خيار من  خيار» فهو يذكر الخير فيهم، ومكان الشرف فى أسلافه، ويمتنع من أن يستعالى  بهم، والتفاخر استعلاء واستطالة بالنسب، وقد يكون فيه شحناء، والشحناء ليست  من شأنه صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم. "[13]

  وجاء في منتهى السؤال " وقد كان رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم إذا  انتسب.. لم يجاوز في نسبته معدّ بن عدنان بن أدد، ثمّ يمسك ويقول: «كذب  النّسّابون» ؛ قال الله تعالى (وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً)  [الفرقان: 38] .وهذا النّسب أشرف الأنساب على الإطلاق.فعن العبّاس ...(وقد  كان رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم إذا انتسب) - أي: ذكر نسبه- (لم يجاوز  في نسبته معدّ بن عدنان بن أدد) - بضمّ الهمزة ودال مهملة مفتوحة- (ثمّ  يمسك) عما زاد؛ توطئة لقوله (ويقول: «كذب النّسّابون» ) أي: الرافعون النسب  إلى آدم، يقولها مرتين أو ثلاثا. رواه في «مسند الفردوس» ؛ عن ابن عبّاس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما مرفوعا. لكن قال السّهيلي: الأصحّ في هذا الحديث أنّه  من قول عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنه. وقال غيره: كان ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه إذا قرأ قوله تعالى (أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَؤُا الَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ  بَعْدِهِمْ لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) [9/ إبراهيم] قال: كذب  النسّابون. يعني: أنّهم يدّعون علم الأنساب، ونفى الله علمها عن العباد  بقوله (لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) [9/ إبراهيم] ، و (قال الله تعالى)  في سورة الفرقان ((وَقُرُوناً) - أقواما- (بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً) (38) لا  يعلمهم إلا الله (وهذا النّسب أشرف الأنساب على الإطلاق، ف) - قد روى  الترمذيّ وقال: حديث حسن؛ (عن العبّاس) بن عبد المطّلب أبي الفضل الهاشمي،  عمّ النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم، كان أسنّ من رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم  بسنتين؛ أو ثلاث "[14]

  وجاء في كتاب السيرة النبوة والدعوة في العهد المكي " و"عدنان" أول من  كسا الكعبة، وكان الناس يعرفون أن نبيا سيخرج من صلبه، ويكنى بأبي معد. وقد  سبق الإشارة إلى إجماع النسابين على معرفة نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلى عدنان، وأن عدنان من نسل إسماعيل عليه السلام، إلا أنهم يختلفون في عدد  آباء عدنان إلى إسماعيل عليه السلام؛ ولذلك أكتفي هنا بذكر نسبه صلى الله  عليه وسلم إلى عدنان مع تأكيد أن عدنان من ولد إسماعيل عليه السلام، فلقد  روى ابن سعد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا انتسب لم يجاوز في نسبه  عدنان، ثم يمسك، ثم يقول: "كذب النسابون" 2، ويرى السهيلي أن هذا الحديث من  قول ابن مسعود، ويقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: إنما ننتسب إلى عدنان،  وما فوق ذلك لا ندري ما هو3. "[15]
[1]  أبو محمد عبد الحق بن غالب بن عبد الرحمن بن تمام بن عطية الأندلسي  المحاربي (المتوفى: 542هـ) ، المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز ، جـ 3 ،  صـ 326

[2]  أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن فرح الأنصاري الخزرجي شمس الدين  القرطبي (المتوفى : 671هـ) ، الجامع لأحكام القرآن = تفسير القرطبي ،  الطبعة : الثانية ، 1384هـ - 1964 م ، تحقيق : أحمد البردوني وإبراهيم  أطفيش ، جـ 9 ، صـ 345

[3]  علاء الدين علي بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن عمر الشيحي أبو الحسن، المعروف  بالخازن (المتوفى: 741هـ) ، لباب التأويل في معاني التنزيل ، المحقق: تصحيح  محمد علي شاهين ، جـ 3 ، صـ 30

[4]  نظام الدين الحسن بن محمد بن حسين القمي النيسابوري (المتوفى: 850هـ) ،  غرائب القرآن ورغائب الفرقان ، المحقق: الشيخ زكريا عميرات ، جـ 4 ، صـ 174

[5] إسماعيل حقي بن مصطفى الإستانبولي الحنفي الخلوتي , المولى أبو الفداء (المتوفى: 1127هـ) ، روح البيان ، جـ 4 ، صـ 401

[6]  سليمان بن عمر بن منصور العجيلي الأزهري، المعروف بالجمل (المتوفى:  1204هـ) ، فتوحات الوهاب بتوضيح شرح منهج الطلاب المعروف بحاشية الجمل  (منهج الطلاب اختصره زكريا الأنصاري من منهاج الطالبين للنووي ثم شرحه في  شرح منهج الطلاب) ، جـ 1 صـ 22 .

[7]  سليمان بن موسى بن سالم بن حسان الكلاعي الحميري، أبو الربيع (المتوفى:  634هـ) ، الاكتفاء بما تضمنه من مغازي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  والثلاثة الخلفاء ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1420 هـ ، جـ 1 ، صـ 8

[8]  أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ) ،  السيرة النبوية (من البداية والنهاية لابن كثير) ، تحقيق: مصطفى عبد الواحد  ، جـ 1 صـ 77

[9]  عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، جلال الدين السيوطي (المتوفى: 911هـ) ، الشمائل  الشريفة ، ((هو باب الشمائل الشريفة من الجامع الصغير للسيوطي وشرحه  للمناوي)) ، المحقق: حسن بن عبيد باحبيشي ، جـ 1 ، صـ 100

[10]  أحمد بن محمد بن أبى بكر بن عبد الملك القسطلاني القتيبي المصري، أبو  العباس، شهاب الدين (المتوفى: 923هـ) ، المواهب اللدنية بالمنح المحمدية ،  جـ 1 صـ 62 .

[11]  محمد بن يوسف الصالحي الشامي (المتوفى: 942هـ) ، سبل الهدى والرشاد، في  سيرة خير العباد، وذكر فضائله وأعلام نبوته وأفعاله وأحواله في المبدأ  والمعاد ، تحقيق وتعليق: الشيخ عادل أحمد عبد الموجود، الشيخ علي محمد معوض  ، الطبعة: الأولى ، 1414 هـ - 1993 م ، جـ 1 صـ 295-301

[12]  علي بن إبراهيم بن أحمد الحلبي، أبو الفرج، نور الدين ابن برهان الدين  (المتوفى: 1044هـ) ، السيرة الحلبية = إنسان العيون في سيرة الأمين المأمون  ، الطبعة: الثانية - 1427هـ ، جـ 1 ، صـ 35 - 38

[13] محمد بن أحمد بن مصطفى بن أحمد المعروف بأبي زهرة (المتوفى: 1394هـ) ، خاتم النبيين صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، جـ 1 صـ 78 .

[14]  الكتاب: منتهى السؤل على وسائل الوصول إلى شمائل الرسول صلى الله عليه  وآله وسلم ، المؤلف: عبد الله بن سعيد بن محمد عبادي اللّحجي الحضرميّ  الشحاري، ثم المراوعي، ثم المكي (المتوفى: 1410هـ) ، جـ 1 ، صـ 135

[15]  الكتاب: السيرة النبوية والدعوة في العهد المكي ، المؤلف: أحمد أحمد غلوش ،  الناشر: مؤسسة الرسالة ، الطبعة: الأولى 1424هـ-2003م ، جـ 1 ، صـ 124*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 فبراير 2011)

*وجاء  في التنبية والإشراف " ونحن بادئون بحصر التاريخ من مولده صلّى الله عليه  وسلّم كان مولد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد  المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤيّ بن غالب  بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن الياس بن مضر بن  نزار بن معد وإنما لم نتجاوز بنسبه صلّى الله عليه وسلّم معدا لنهيه عن ذلك  بقوله كذب النسابون وإذا كان التنازع بين معد وإسماعيل بن إبراهيم يكثر  ويختلف، في العدد والأسماء "[1]*





 *وجاء في  الإنباء في تاريخ الخلفاء " هو محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن  عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة ابن كعب بن لؤيّ بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن  النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة ابن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن  عدنان. وهذا هو المتفق عليه، وما بعد عدنان فقد اختلفت الروايات فيه فقال  الأكثرون: عدنان بن أدّ بن أدد بن الهميسع بن يشجب بن نبت بن سلامان بن حمل  بن قيدار بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن آزر بن ناحور ابن أشوع بن [ارغو] بن  فالخ بن عابر بن شالخ، وهو هود- عليه السلام- بن أرفخشذ بن سام بن نوح بن  مالك بن متوشلخ بن أخنوخ وهو إدريس- عليه السلام- ابن يزد بن مهليل بن  قينان بن أنوش بن شيث بن آدم- عليه السلام- وكان النبي- صلّى الله عليه  وسلم- لا يتجاوز عدنان، ويقول: كذب النسّابون بعده. "[2]*



 *وجاء في  تاريخ الإسلام لشمس الدين للذهبي " وَأَمَّا أَنْسَابُ الْعَرَبِ فَإِنَّ  أَهْلَ الْعِلْمِ بِأَيَّامِهَا وَأَنْسَابِهَا قَدْ وَعَوْا وَحَفِظُوا  جَمَاهِيرَهَا وَأُمَّهَاتِ قَبَائِلِهَا، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي بَعْضِ  فُرُوعِ ذَلِكَ.وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ أَئِمَّةُ هَذَا الشَّأْنِ أَنَّهُ:  عَدْنَانُ بْنُ أُدَدِ بْنِ مُقَوِّمِ بْنِ نَاحُورَ بْنِ تَيْرَحِ بْنِ  يَعْرُبَ بْنِ يَشْجُبَ بْنِ نَابِتِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  الْخَلِيلِ بْنِ آزَرَ، وَاسْمُهُ تَارَحُ بْنُ نَاحُورَ بْنِ سَارُوغَ  بْنِ رَاغُو بْنِ فَالَخَ بْنِ عَيْبَرَ بن شالخ بن أرفخشذ بن سام بن نُوحٍ  -عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ- بْنِ لَمَّكِ بْنِ مَتُّوشَلَخَ بن خنوخ، وهو إدريس  -عليه السلام- بن يَرْدَ بْنِ مِهْلِيلَ بْنِ قَيْنَنَ بْنِ يَانِشَ بْنِ  شِيثَ بْنِ آدَمَ أَبِي الْبَشَرِ -عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ- قَالَ: وَهَذَا  الَّذِي اعْتَمَدَهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ فِي السِّيرَةِ، وَقَدِ  اخْتَلَفَ أَصْحَابُ ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ عَلَيْهِ فِي بَعْضِ  الْأَسْمَاءِ.قَالَ ابْنُ سَعْدٍ: الْأَمْرُ عِنْدَنَا الْإِمْسَاكُ عَمَّا  وَرَاءَ عَدْنَانَ إِلَى إِسْمَاعِيلَ.وَرَوَى سَلَمَةُ الْأَبْرَشُ، عَنِ  ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ هَذَا النَّسَبَ إِلَى يَشْجُبَ سَوَاءً، ثُمَّ خَالَفَهُ  فَقَالَ: يَشْجُبُ بْنُ يَانِشَ بْنِ سَارُوغَ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ  الْعَوَّامِ بْنِ قِيذَارَ بْنِ نَبْتِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ -عَلَيْهِمُ السَّلَامُ.وَقَالَ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ:  يَذْكُرُونَ أَنَّ عُمُرَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ  مِائَةٌ وَثَلَاثُونَ سَنَةً، وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ فِي الْحِجْرِ مَعَ أُمِّهِ  هَاجَرَ.وَقَالَ عَبْدُ الْمَلِكِ بْنُ هِشَامٍ: حَدَّثَنِي خَلَّادُ بْنُ  قُرَّةَ بْنِ خَالِدٍ السَّدُوسِيُّ، عَنْ شَيْبَانَ بْنِ زُهَيْرٍ، عَنْ  قَتَادَةَ قَالَ: إِبْرَاهِيمُ خَلِيلُ اللَّهِ هُوَ ابْنُ تَارَحَ بْنِ  نَاحُورَ بْنِ أَشْرَعَ بْنِ أَرْغُو بْنِ فَالَخَ بْنِ عَابِرِ بن شالخ بن  أرفخشذ بن سام بن نُوحِ بْنِ لَامَكَ بْنِ مَتُّوشَلَخَ بْنِ خَنُوخَ بْنِ  يَرْدَ بْنِ مِهْلَايِيلَ بْنِ قَايَنَ بْنِ أنوش بن شيث بن آدم2."[3]*



 *وجاء في  كتاب البداية والنهاية " خَبَرُ عَدْنَانَ جَدِّ عَرَبِ الْحِجَازِ لَا  خِلَافَ أَنَّ عَدْنَانَ مِنْ سُلَالَةِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ ابْرَاهِيمَ  الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي عِدَّةِ الْآبَاءِ  بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ.عَلَى أَقْوَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ فَأَكْثَرُ مَا  قِيلَ أَرْبَعُونَ أَبًا وَهُوَ الْمَوْجُودُ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  أَخَذُوهُ مِنْ كِتَابِ رِخْيَا كَاتِبِ أَرَمِيَا بْنِ حَلْقِيَا عَلَى  مَا سَنَذْكُرُهُ وَقِيلَ بَيْنَهُمَا ثَلَاثُونَ وَقِيلَ عِشْرُونَ  وَقِيلَ خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ وَقِيلَ عَشَرَةٌ وَقِيلَ تِسْعَةٌ وَقِيلَ  سَبْعَةٌ وَقِيلَ إِنَّ أَقَلَّ مَا قِيلَ فِي ذَلِكَ أَرْبَعَةٌ لِمَا  رَوَاهُ مُوسَى بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ وَهْبِ بْنِ  زَمْعَةَ الزَّمْعِيِّ عَنْ عمَّته عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: " مَعَدُّ بْنُ عدنان بن  أدد بن زند بن اليرى بْنِ أَعْرَاقِ الثَّرَى ".قَالَتْ: أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ  فَزَنْدٌ هو الهميسع واليرى هو نابت وَأَعْرَاقُ الثَّرَى هُوَ  إِسْمَاعِيلُ لِأَنَّهُ ابْنُ ابْرَاهِيمَ وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمْ تَأْكُلْهُ  النَّارُ كَمَا أَنَّ النَّارَ لَا تَأْكُلُ الثَّرَى.قَالَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِيُّ: لَا نَعْرِفُ زَنْدًا إِلَّا فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ  وَزَنْدُ بْنُ الْجَوْنِ وَهُوَ أَبُو دُلَامَةَ الشَّاعِرُ: قَالَ  الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ السُّهَيْلِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ:  مُدَّةُ مَا بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ إِلَى زَمَنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ  أَنْ يكونَ بَيْنَهُمَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَبَاءٍ أَوْ عَشَرَةٌ أَوْ عِشْرُونَ  وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ مَعَدَّ بْنَ عدنان كان عمره زمن بخت نصر ثِنْتَيْ عَشْرَةَ  سَنَةً. وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَوْحَى فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ إِلَى أَرْمِيَاءَ بْنِ  حَلْقِيَا أَنِ أذهب إلى بخت نصر فَأَعْلِمْهُ أَنِّي قَدْ سَلَّطْتُهُ  عَلَى الْعَرَبِ وَأَمَرَ الله أرميا أن يحمل*

 *مَعَهُ  مَعَدَّ بْنَ عَدْنَانَ عَلَى الْبُرَاقِ كَيْ لَا تُصِيبَهُ النِّقْمَةُ  فِيهِمْ فَإِنِّي مُسْتَخْرِجٌ مِنْ صُلْبِهِ نَبِيًّا كَرِيمًا أَخْتِمُ  بِهِ الرُّسُلَ فَفَعَلَ أَرْمِيَا ذَلِكَ وَاحْتَمَلَ مَعَدًّا عَلَى  الْبُرَاقِ إِلَى أَرْضِ الشَّامِ فَنَشَأَ مَعَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  مِمَّنْ بَقِيَ مِنْهُمْ بَعْدَ خَرَابِ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ وَتَزَوَّجَ  هُنَاكَ امْرَأَةً اسْمُهَا مُعَانَةُ بِنْتُ جَوْشَنَ مِنْ بَنِي دُبِّ  بْنِ جُرْهُمٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بِلَادِهِ ثُمَّ عَادَ بَعْدَ  أَنْ هَدَأَتِ الْفِتَنُ وَتَمَحَّضَتْ جَزِيرَةُ الْعَرَبِ وَكَانَ  رِخْيَا كَاتِبُ أَرْمِيَاءَ قَدْ كَتَبَ نَسَبَهُ فِي كِتَابٍ عِنْدَهُ  لِيَكُونَ فِي خِزَانَةِ أَرْمِيَاءَ فَيَحْفَظُ نَسَبَ مَعَدٍّ كَذَلِكَ  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَلِهَذَا كَرِهَ مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ رَفْعَ  النِّسَبِ إِلَى مَا بَعْدَ عَدْنَانَ. قَالَ السُّهَيْلِيُّ: وَإِنَّمَا  تَكَلَّمْنَا فِي رَفْعِ هَذِهِ الْأَنْسَابِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ مَنْ يَرَى  ذَلِكَ وَلَمْ يَكْرَهْهُ كَابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ وَالْبُخَارِيِّ وَالزُّبَيْرِ  بْنِ بَكَّارٍ وَالطَّبَرِيِّ وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ، وَأَمَّا  مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فَقَدْ سُئل عَنِ الرَّجُلِ يَرْفَعُ نَسَبَهُ  إِلَى آدَمَ فَكَرِهَ ذَلِكَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ مِنْ أَيْنَ لَهُ عِلْمُ ذَلِكَ  فَقِيلَ لَهُ فَإِلَى إِسْمَاعِيلَ فَأَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا وَقَالَ  وَمَنْ يُخْبِرُهُ بِهِ وَكَرِهَ أَيْضًا أَنْ يُرْفَعَ فِي نَسَبِ  الْأَنْبِيَاءِ مِثْلَ أَنْ يُقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ فَلَانِ بْنِ فُلَانٍ  هَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ الْمُعَيْطِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ.*

 *قَالَ:  وَقَوْلُ مَالِكٍ هَذَا نَحْوٌ مِمَّا رُوِيَ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ  الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا بَيْنَ  عَدْنَانَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ بَيْنَ  عَدْنَانَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ ثَلَاثُونَ أَبَا لَا يُعْرَفُونَ وَرُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا بَلَغَ عَدْنَانَ يَقُولُ  كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا وَالْأَصَحُّ عَنِ ابْنِ  مَسْعُودٍ مِثْلُهُ. وَقَالَ عُمَرُ بن الخطاب إنما تنسب إلى عدنان، وقال  أبو عمر بن عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ فِي كِتَابِهِ الْإِنْبَاهِ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ  قَبَائِلِ الرُّوَاةِ: رَوَى ابْنُ لَهِيعَةَ (1) عَنْ أَبِي الْأَسْوَدِ  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ عُرْوَةَ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ يَقُولُ مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا  يَعْرِفُ مَا وَرَاءَ عَدْنَانَ وَلَا مَا وَرَاءَ قَحْطَانَ إِلَّا  تَخَرُّصًا، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْأَسْوَدِ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا بَكْرِ بْنَ  سُلَيْمَانَ بن أبي خيثمة وَكَانَ مِنْ أَعْلَمِ قُرَيْشٍ بِأَشْعَارِهِمْ  وَأَنْسَابِهِمْ يَقُولُ مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا وَرَاءَ  مَعَدِّ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ فِي شِعْرِ شَاعِرٍ وَلَا عِلْمِ عَالِمٍ. قَالَ  أَبُو عُمَرَ: وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ السَّلَفِ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ  مَسْعُودٍ وَعَمْرُو بن ميمون الأزدي وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ  الْقُرَظِيُّ إِذَا تَلَوْا (وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ) قَالُوا: كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ. قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ: وَالْمَعْنَى عِنْدَنَا فِي هَذَا غَيْرُ مَا ذَهَبُوا  وَالْمُرَادُ أَنَّ مَنِ ادَّعَى إِحْصَاءَ بَنِي آدَمَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا  يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ، وَأَمَّا أَنْسَابُ  الْعَرَبِ فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ الْعِلْمِ بِأَيَّامِهَا وَأَنْسَابِهَا قَدْ  وَعَوْا وَحَفِظُوا جَمَاهِيرَهَا وَأُمَّهَاتِ قبائلها، واختلفوا في بعض  فروع ذلك. قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ: وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ أَئِمَّةُ هَذَا  الشَّأْنِ فِي نَسَبِ عَدْنَانَ قَالُوا عَدْنَانُ بْنُ أُدَدَ بْنِ  مُقَوَّمِ بْنِ نَاحُورَ بْنِ تَيْرَحَ بْنِ يَعْرُبَ بْنِ يَشْجُبَ بْنِ  نَابِتِ (1) بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِمَا  السَّلَامُ وَهَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ يَسَارَ فِي  السِّيرة. قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ: وَيُقَالُ عَدْنَانُ بْنُ أُدٍّ يَعْنِي  عَدْنَانَ بْنِ أُدِّ بْنِ أُدَدَ (2) ثُمَّ سَاقَ أَبُو عُمَرَ بَقِيَّةَ  النَّسَبِ إِلَى آدَمَ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَاهُ فِي قِصَّةِ الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِ  السَّلَامُ.وَأَمَّا الْأَنْسَابُ إِلَى عَدْنَانَ مِنْ سَائِرِ قَبَائِلِ  الْعَرَبِ فَمَحْفُوظَةٌ شَهِيرَةٌ جِدًّا لَا يَتَمَارَى فِيهَا اثْنَانِ  وَالنَّسَبُ النَّبَوِيُّ إِلَيْهِ أَظْهَرُ وَأَوْضَحُ مِنْ فَلَقِ  الصُّبْحِ وَقَدْ وَرَدَ حَدِيثٌ مَرْفُوعٌ بِالنَّصِّ عَلَيْهِ كَمَا  سَنُورِدُهُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ بَعْدَ الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَبَائِلِ الْعَرَبِ  وَذِكْرِ أَنْسَابِهَا وَانْتِظَامِهَا فِي سِلْكِ النَّسَبِ الشَّرِيفِ  وَالْأَصْلِ الْمُنِيفِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَبِهِ الثِّقَةُ  وَعَلَيْهِ التُّكْلَانُ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ  الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ. "[4]*



 *وفي مكان  آخر " لَا خِلَافَ أَنَّ عَدْنَانَ مِنْ سُلَالَةِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ  ابْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي عِدَّةِ  الْآبَاءِ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ عَلَى أَقْوَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ  فَأَكْثَرُ مَا قِيلَ أَرْبَعُونَ أَبًا وَهُوَ الْمَوْجُودُ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ أَخَذُوهُ مِنْ كِتَابِ رِخْيَا كَاتِبِ أَرَمِيَا بْنِ  حَلْقِيَا عَلَى مَا سَنَذْكُرُهُ وَقِيلَ بَيْنَهُمَا ثَلَاثُونَ وَقِيلَ  عِشْرُونَ وَقِيلَ خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ وَقِيلَ عَشَرَةٌ وَقِيلَ تِسْعَةٌ  وَقِيلَ سَبْعَةٌ وَقِيلَ إِنَّ أَقَلَّ مَا قِيلَ فِي ذَلِكَ أَرْبَعَةٌ  لِمَا رَوَاهُ مُوسَى بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ وَهْبِ بْنِ  زَمْعَةَ الزَّمْعِيِّ عَنْ عَمَّتِهِ عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ عَنِ  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ معد بن عدنان  ابن أدد بن زند بن اليرى بْنِ أَعْرَاقِ الثَّرَى. قَالَتْ: أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ  فَزَنْدٌ هو الهميسع واليرى هو نابت وَأَعْرَاقُ الثَّرَى هُوَ  إِسْمَاعِيلُ لِأَنَّهُ ابْنُ ابْرَاهِيمَ وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمْ تَأْكُلْهُ  النَّارُ كَمَا أَنَّ النَّارَ لَا تَأْكُلُ الثَّرَى قَالَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِيُّ لَا نَعْرِفُ زَنْدًا إِلَّا فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ  وَزَنْدُ بْنُ الْجَوْنِ وَهُوَ أَبُو دُلَامَةَ الشَّاعِرُ قَالَ  الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ السُّهَيْلِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ:  مُدَّةُ مَا بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ إِلَى زَمَنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ  أَنْ يَكُونَ بَيْنَهُمَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَبَاءٍ أَوْ عَشَرَةٌ أَوْ عِشْرُونَ  وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ مَعَدَّ بْنَ عدنان كان عمره زمن نصر ثِنْتَيْ عَشْرَةَ  سَنَةً. وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَوْحَى فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ إِلَى أَرْمِيَاءَ بْنِ  حَلْقِيَا أَنِ اذهب إلى نصر فَأَعْلِمْهُ أَنِّي قَدْ سَلَّطْتُهُ عَلَى  الْعَرَبِ وَأَمَرَ اللَّهُ أَرْمِيَا أَنْ يَحْمِلَ مَعَهُ مَعَدَّ بْنَ  عَدْنَانَ عَلَى الْبُرَاقِ كَيْ لَا تُصِيبَهُ النِّقْمَةُ فِيهِمْ  فَإِنِّي مُسْتَخْرِجٌ مِنْ صُلْبِهِ نَبِيًّا كَرِيمًا أَخْتِمُ بِهِ  الرُّسُلَ فَفَعَلَ أَرْمِيَا ذَلِكَ وَاحْتَمَلَ مَعَدًّا عَلَى  الْبُرَاقِ إِلَى أَرْضِ الشَّامِ فَنَشَأَ مَعَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  مِمَّنْ بَقِيَ مِنْهُمْ بَعْدَ خَرَابِ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ وَتَزَوَّجَ  هُنَاكَ امْرَأَةً اسْمُهَا مُعَانَةُ بِنْتُ جَوْشَنَ مِنْ بَنِي دُبِّ  بْنِ جُرْهُمٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بِلَادِهِ ثُمَّ عَادَ بَعْدَ  أَنْ هَدَأَتِ الْفِتَنُ وَتَمَحَّضَتْ جَزِيرَةُ الْعَرَبِ وَكَانَ  رِخْيَا كَاتِبُ أَرْمِيَاءَ قَدْ كَتَبَ نَسَبَهُ فِي كِتَابٍ عِنْدَهُ  لِيَكُونَ فِي خِزَانَةِ أَرْمِيَاءَ فَيَحْفَظُ نَسَبَ مَعَدٍّ كَذَلِكَ  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَلِهَذَا كَرِهَ مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ رَفْعَ  النِّسَبِ إِلَى مَا بَعْدَ عَدْنَانَ.قَالَ السُّهَيْلِيُّ: وَإِنَّمَا  تَكَلَّمْنَا فِي رَفْعِ هَذِهِ الْأَنْسَابِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ مَنْ يَرَى  ذَلِكَ وَلَمْ يَكْرَهْهُ كَابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ وَالْبُخَارِيِّ وَالزُّبَيْرِ  بْنِ بَكَّارٍ وَالطَّبَرِيِّ وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ، وَأَمَّا  مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فَقَدْ سُئِلَ عَنِ الرَّجُلِ يَرْفَعُ نَسَبَهُ  إِلَى آدَمَ فَكَرِهَ ذَلِكَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ مِنْ أَيْنَ لَهُ عِلْمُ ذَلِكَ  فَقِيلَ لَهُ فَإِلَى إِسْمَاعِيلَ فَأَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا وَقَالَ  وَمَنْ يُخْبِرُهُ بِهِ وَكَرِهَ أَيْضًا أَنْ يُرْفَعَ فِي نَسَبِ  الْأَنْبِيَاءِ مِثْلَ أَنْ يُقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ فَلَانِ بْنِ فُلَانٍ  هَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ الْمُعَيْطِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ.قَالَ: وَقَوْلُ مَالِكٍ  هَذَا نَحْوٌ مِمَّا رُوِيَ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ  مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ،  وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  ثَلَاثُونَ أَبَا لَا يُعْرَفُونَ وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَيْضًا  أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا بَلَغَ عَدْنَانَ يَقُولُ كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ  مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا وَالْأَصَحُّ عَنِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ مِثْلُهُ.  وَقَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ إِنَّمَا تنسب الى عدنان، وقال أبو عمر بن  عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ فِي كِتَابِهِ الْإِنْبَاهِ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ قَبَائِلِ  الرُّوَاةِ رَوَى ابْنُ لَهِيعَةَ عَنْ أَبِي الْأَسْوَدِ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ  عُرْوَةَ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ يَقُولُ مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا  وَرَاءَ عَدْنَانَ وَلَا مَا وَرَاءَ قَحْطَانَ إِلَّا تَخَرُّصًا،.  وَقَالَ أَبُو الْأَسْوَدِ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا بَكْرِ بْنَ سُلَيْمَانَ بن أبى  خيثمة وَكَانَ مِنْ أَعْلَمِ قُرَيْشٍ بِأَشْعَارِهِمْ وَأَنْسَابِهِمْ  يَقُولُ مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا وَرَاءَ مَعَدِّ بْنِ  عَدْنَانَ فِي شِعْرِ شَاعِرٍ وَلَا عِلْمِ عَالِمٍ قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ:  وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ السَّلَفِ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  وَعَمْرُو بن ميمون الأزدي وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ الْقُرَظِيُّ إِذَا  تَلَوْا (وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ)  14: 9 قَالُوا كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ. قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ رَحِمَهُ  اللَّهُ: وَالْمَعْنَى عِنْدَنَا فِي هَذَا غَيْرُ مَا ذَهَبُوا  وَالْمُرَادُ أَنَّ مَنِ ادَّعَى إِحْصَاءَ بَنِي آدَمَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا  يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ وَأَمَّا أَنْسَابُ  الْعَرَبِ فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ الْعِلْمِ بِأَيَّامِهَا وَأَنْسَابِهَا قَدْ  وَعَوْا وَحَفِظُوا جَمَاهِيرَهَا وَأُمَّهَاتِ قَبَائِلِهَا وَاخْتَلَفُوا  فِي بَعْضِ فُرُوعِ ذَلِكَ.قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ: وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ  أَئِمَّةُ هَذَا الشَّأْنِ فِي نَسَبِ عَدْنَانَ قَالُوا عَدْنَانُ بْنُ  أُدَدَ بْنِ مُقَوَّمِ بْنِ ناحور ابن تَيْرَحَ بْنِ يَعْرُبَ بْنِ  يَشْجُبَ بْنِ نَابِتِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ  عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ وَهَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ  يَسَارَ فِي السِّيرَةِ."[5]*



 *وجاء في  تاريخ إبن خلدون " وأمّا حديث ابن عباس أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بلغ  نسبه الى عدنان قال من هاهنا كذب النسّابون يعني من عدنان. فقد أنكر  السهيليّ روايته من طريق ابن عبّاس مرفوعا وقال الأصح انه موقوف على ابن  مسعود. وخرّج السهيليّ عن أمّ سلمة أنّ النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  معدّ بن عدنان بن أدد بن زيد بن البرّي بن أعراق الثري. قال وفسرت أم سلمة  زيدا بأنه الهميسع والبرّي بأنه نبت أو نابت واعراق الثري بأنه إسماعيل،  وإسماعيل هو ابن إبراهيم وإبراهيم لم تأكله النار كما لا تأكل الثرى. وردّ  السهيليّ تفسير أمّ سلمة وهو الصحيح، وقال إنما معناه معنى قوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم كلكم بنو آدم وآدم من تراب لا يريد أنّ الهميسع ومن دونه ابن  لإسماعيل لصلبه وعضد ذلك باتفاق الأخبار على بعد المدّة بين عدنان وإسماعيل  التي تستحيل في العادة أن يكون فيها بينهما أربعة آباء أو سبعة أو عشرة أو  عشرون لأن المدّة أطول من هذا كله كما نذكره في نسب عدنان فلم يبق في  الحديث متمسّك لأحد من الفريقين " [6]*



 *وجاء في  المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام " وقد اختلف النسابون في عدد من كان بين  إسماعيل وعدنان من الآباء، فرأى بعضهم أنهم أربعون، وروى غيرهم أنهم  عشرون، وقال آخرون: إنهم خمسة عشر شخصًا1، وقالت جماعة: إن المدة طويلة بين  عدنان وإسماعيل بحيث يستحيل في العادة أن يكون بينهما هذا العدد من  الآباء2.وقد اختلف الأخباريون وأصحاب الأنساب في نسب عدنان اختلافًا  كبيرًا، واختلفوا بينهم حتى في كيفية النطق بتلك الأسماء، على حين أننا لا  نرى اختلافا بينهم في نسب قحطان، ولا في كيفية النطق بتلك الأسماء3. وقد  علل محمد بن سعد الواقدي ذلك بقوله: "وكان رجل من أهل تدمر يكنى أبا يعقوب  من مسلمة بني إسرائيل قد قرأ من كتبهم، وعلم علمهم، فذكر أن بورخ بن ناريا  كاتب إرميا, أثبت نسب معد بن عدنان عنده، ووضعه في كتبه، وأنه معروف عند  أحبار أهل الكتاب وعلمائهم، مثبت في أسفارهم، وهو مقارب لهذه الأسماء. ولعل  خلاف ما بينهم من قِبَل اللغة؛ لأن هذه الأسماء ترجمت من  العبرانية"4.ويقول الواقدي في موضع آخر: "وهذا الاختلاف في نسبته يدل على  أنه لم يحفظ، وإنما أخذ من أهل الكتاب، وترجموه لهم، فاختلفوا فيه, ولو صح  ذلك؛ لكان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أعلم الناس به. فالأمر عندنا على  الانتهاء إلى معد بن عدنان، ثم الإمساك عما وراء ذلك إلى إسماعيل بن  إبراهيم"1، وقال أيضًا: "ما وجدنا في علم عالم ولا شعر شاعر أحدًا يعرف ما  وراء معد بن عدنان بثبت"2.ونقل ابن خلدون رأي من تقدمه في هذا الاختلاف،  فقال: "ونقل القرطبي عن هشام بن محمد فيما بين عدنان وقيدار نحوًا من  أربعين أبًا، وقال: سمعت رجلًا من أهل تدمر من مسلمة يهود وممن قرأ كتبهم  يذكر نسب معد بن عدنان إلى إسماعيل من كتاب إرمياء النبي -عليه السلام- وهو  يقرب من هذا النسب في العدد والأسماء إلا قليلًا، ولعل الخلاف إنما جاء من  قبل اللغة؛ لأن الأسماء ترجمت من العبرانية"3.ويرجع بعض أهل الأخبار  اختلاف الناس في عدد الآباء والأجداد فيما بين عدنان وإسماعيل إلى أيام  النبي، فهم يذكرون أن الناس كانوا في خلاف فيما بينهم في عددهم، وأن الرسول  لما رأى خلافهم هذا، نهاهم عن تجاوز نسب "معد بن عدنان"، وأمرهم بالتوقف  عنده, وانتسب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إلى عدنان، وقال: "كذب النسابون،  فما بعد عدنان، فهي أسماء سريانية لا يوضحها الاشتقاق"4.وقد جعل بعض  الأخباريين اسم والد "عدنان" "أُدَدًا"، وساقوا نسبه على هذا الشكل: "عدنان  بن أدد بن يرى بن أعراق الثرى"5، وساقه آخرون على هذا الوجه: "عدنان بن  أدد بن الهميسع بن سلامان بن عوص بن يوز بن قموال بن أبي بن العوام بن ناشد  بن بلداس بن تدلاف بن طابخ بن جاحم بن ناحس بن ماخي بن عيقي بن عبيد بن  الدعا ... " إلى آخر ذلك " [7]*



 *وجاء في  تاريخ العرب القديم " على أن الشك في أمر هذه الأنساب لم يقتصر على  المحدثين وحسب، بل خامر القدماء أيضا, فقد أنكر الرسول -صلى الله عليه  وسلم- ما ذكر أمامه من إرجاع نسبه إلى عدنان قائلًا: "من ها هنا كذب  النسابون". كما أنكر الإمام مالك من الرجل يرفع نسبه إلى آدم أو إلى  إسماعيل قائلًا: "من يخبره ذلك؟ "2. ويعلق الواقدي على اختلاف النسابين حول  سلسلة الأجداد التي تصل نسب عدنان بإسماعيل بقوله: "إنها لم تحفظ، إنما  أخذت من أهل الكتاب واختلف فيها، ومن الأفضل الانتهاء إلى معد، والإمساك  عما وراء ذلك إلى إسماعيل".والواقع أننا إذا رجعنا إلى أسماء الآباء  والأجداد الذين تعاقبوا من إسماعيل إلى معد نلاحظ أنها كلها أعجمية؛ مما  يدل على أنها قد أخذت من أهل الكتاب اليهود وكانت من وحيهم، بينما نجد أن  الأسماء التي تسلسلت بعد معد كلها أسماء عربية خالصة. لذلك فإننا وبعض  الباحثين المحدثين على وفاق بأن الأنساب العربية في تقسيماتها المتأخرة،  اعتبارًا من معد نزولًا، قد تكون مما يوحي بالثقة والاطمئنان إلى حدٍّ ما "[8]*

 *وجاء في  طبقات إبن سعد " قَالَتْ: وَأَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامٌ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنِي أَبِي،  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ " النَّبِيَّ عَلَيْهِ  الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ كَانَ إِذَا انْتَسَبَ لَمْ يُجَاوِزْ فِي  نَسَبِهِ مَعَدَّ بْنَ عَدْنَانَ بْنِ أُدَدَ ثُمَّ يُمْسِكُ وَيَقُولُ:  «كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ» . قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ {وَقُرُونًا بَيْنَ  ذَلِكَ كَثِيرًا} [الفرقان: 38] قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ: لَوْ شَاءَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يُعَلِّمَهُ لَعَلَّمَهُ "[9]*



 *وجاء في  طبقا خليفة بن خياط " حدثنا خليفة قال: وحدثنا هشام بن محمد عن أبيه, عن  أبي صالح عن ابن عباس قال: كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا انتهى  إلى معد بن عدنان أمسك ثم يقول: "كذب النسابون" , قال الله: {وَقُرُونًا  بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ كَثِيرًا} 1 محمد رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ابن عبد  الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن  لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس  بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان. " [10]*


 *فكيف يأتي  الصديق العزيز ويقول بكل بساطة عن عدم علم أن النسب معلوم !؟ أني اتعجب من  نقل سطرين او ثلاثة من اي مكان صادفه ليقنع اخوتي المسلمين بهم ! وكان  العملية عملية نقل كوبي بيست ! ، فصدقوني كنت أريد ان أضع 988 دليل على  فساد كلامه من أمهات المراجع الإسلامية والتاريخيية والمعول عليها أصلاً  لكي لا تنخدعون وراء هذا الإداعء الباطل كما أثبتنا فساده ، والآن ، نرى ان  علماء الإسلام يتفقول معنا بداية من رسول الإسلام مرورا بأجل الصحابرة  والعلماء والفقهاء وكلهم يعارضون هذا الشاب المسلم ، فمن تصدقون ؟ هل  المراجع المعتمدة أم رأي الشاب المسلم !؟  عجبي !


والآن ننقل اليكم شهادات بعض المواقع الإسلامية لكي تعرفوا أنهم يصدقون على كلامنا تماماً و أننا ننقل الحقيقة كاملة لا مرية فيها ..
*


 

http://raka.taro.tv/t1223-topic
 http://montada.sptechs.com/islamic-f...opic15636.html
 http://r3sha.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9831
 http://forum.mnaber.com/t2687.html
http://www.qawlalhaq.com/showthread.php?t=926&
http://forum.brg8.com/t25473.html
http://www.jawhara1.com/vb/15420-%D9...8%D9%84%D8%9F/
http://forum.al-mzon.com/t24697.html
http://www.omar-alfarouq.net/vb/alfarouq653.html
http://www.newmarz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4917
http://www.forum.brg8.com/t25473.html
 *
وأنقل لكم مشاركة من منتدى هو مشارك فيه ويعتبروه فيه  عضو شرفي حيث دخل احد الأعضاء وقال برفع النسب فوق عدنان فرد عليه كلامه  مشرف هناك وقال أنه على خطأ وأترككم مع الصورة حيث أن الموقع محجوب :*
​ 
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3481/001ubn.jpg​ 






 *
* *[1]  الكتاب: التنبيه والإشراف ، المؤلف: أبو الحسن على بن الحسين بن على  المسعودي (المتوفى: 346هـ) ، تصحيح: عبد الله إسماعيل الصاوي ، الناشر: دار  الصاوي – القاهرة ، جـ 1 ، صـ 196*
 *[2]  الكتاب: الإنباء في تاريخ الخلفاء ، المؤلف: محمد بن علي بن محمد المعروف  بابن العمراني (المتوفى: 580هـ) ، المحقق: قاسم السامرائي ، الناشر: دار  الآفاق العربية، القاهرة ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1421 هـ - 2001 م ، جـ 1 ، صـ  44*
 *[3]  الكتاب: تاريخ الإسلام ووفيات المشاهير والأعلام ، المؤلف: شمس الدين أبو  عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان بن قَايْماز الذهبي (المتوفى: 748هـ) ،  الناشر: المكتبة التوفيقية ، عدد الأجزاء: 37 ، جـ 1 ، صـ 21*
 *[4]  الكتاب: البداية والنهاية ، المؤلف: أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير  القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ) ، المحقق: علي شيري ، الناشر:  دار إحياء التراث العربيالطبعة: الأولى 1408، هـ - 1988 م ، جـ 2 صـ 246*
 *[5]  الكتاب: البداية والنهاية ، المؤلف: أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير  القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ) ، المحقق: علي شيري ، الناشر:  دار إحياء التراث العربيالطبعة: الأولى 1408، هـ - 1988 م ، جـ 2 صـ 194*
 *[6]  الكتاب: ديوان المبتدأ والخبر في تاريخ العرب والبربر ومن عاصرهم من ذوي  الشأن الأكبر ، المؤلف: عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن محمد، ابن خلدون أبو زيد،  ولي الدين الحضرمي الإشبيلي (المتوفى: 808هـ) ، المحقق: خليل شحادة ،  الناشر: دار الفكر، بيروت ، الطبعة: الثانية، 1408 هـ - 1988 م ، جـ 2 ، صـ  5*
 *[7]  الكتاب: المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام ، المؤلف: الدكتور جواد علي  (المتوفى: 1408هـ) ، الناشر: دار الساقي ، الطبعة: الرابعة 1422هـ/ 2001م ،  جـ 2 صـ 28*
 *[8] الكتاب: تاريخ العرب القديم ، المؤلف: توفيق برو ، الناشر: دار الفكر ، الطبعة: إعادة الطبعة الثانية 1422هـ/ 2001م ، جـ 1 صـ 60*
 *[9]  الكتاب: الطبقات الكبرى ، المؤلف: أبو عبد الله محمد بن سعد بن منيع  الهاشمي بالولاء، البصري، البغدادي المعروف بابن سعد (المتوفى: 230هـ) ،  المحقق: إحسان عباس ، الناشر: دار صادر – بيروت ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1968 م ،  جـ 1 صـ 56*
 *[10]  الكتاب: طبقات خليفة بن خياط ، المؤلف: أبو عمرو خليفة بن خياط بن خليفة  الشيباني العصفري البصري (المتوفى: 240هـ) ، رواية: أبي عمران موسى بن  زكريا بن يحيى التستري (ت ق 3 هـ) ، محمد بن أحمد بن محمد الأزدي (ت ق 3  هـ) ، المحقق: د سهيل زكار ، جـ 1 صـ 27*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 فبراير 2011)

*ومفاجاة  هذا الموضوع وبعد ان هدمناه بكل أمدته وطرقه وبكل الوسائل تقريباً ، لن  يتخيل احدكم اني سأجعل المؤرخ المُسلم جواد العلي الحاصل على شهادة  الدكتوراه من جامعة هامبورغ سنة 1939 وذلك عن رسالته (المهدي وسفرائه  الأربعة) بالألمانية ، فهو بنفسه سيرد على هذه الشبهة تحديداً وبصفة مباشرة  صريحة مركداً ما قلناه لأنه الكلام العلمي ونافياً ما اتى به الزميل من  هنا ومن هناك اي القصاصات التي حاول دمجها بعضها مع بعض من كل مكان ليجمع  في النهاية صورة لا ملمح لها ولم يفلح حتى بعد هذه الأساليب ان يدلنا كيف  جعل هذه النبوة التاريخية نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ! فعجبي ! وإلكم كلامه  الرائع ..*


*جاء في كتاب المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام والجزء الأول والصفحة الثامنة عشر ما نصه :*

* ومراد البابليين أو الآشوريين أو الفرس من "العربية" أو "بلاد العرب". البادية التي في غرب نهر الفرات الممتدة إلى تخوم بلاد الشام.*
* وقد ذكرت "العربية" بعد آشور وبابل وقبل مصر في نصّ "دارا" المذكور2. فحمل ذلك بعض العلماء على إدخال طور سيناء في جملة هذه الأرضين3. وقد عاشت قبائل عربية عديدة في منطقة سيناء قبل الميلاد.*
* وبهذا المعنى أي معنى البداوة والأعرابية والجفاف والقفر، وردت اللفظة في  العبرانية وفي لغات سامية أخرى، ويدل ذلك على أن لفظة "عرب" في تلك اللغات  المتقاربة هو البداوة وحياة البادية، أي بمعنى "أعراب". وإذا راجعنا المواضع التي وردت فيها كلمة "عربي" و "عرب" في التوراة، تجدها بهذا المعنى تمامًا؛  ففي كل المواضع التي وردت فيها في سفر "أشعياء" "Isaiah" مثلًا نرى أنها  استعملت بمعنى بداوة وأعرابية، كالذي جاء فيه: "ولا يخيم هناك أعرابي4".  فقصد بلفظة "عرب" في هذه الآية الأخيرة البادية موطن العزلة والوحشة  والخطر، ولم يقصد بها قومية وعلمية لمجلس معين بالمعنى المعروف المفهوم.*
* ولم يقصد بجملة "بلاد العرب" في الآية المذكورة والتي هي  ترجمة "مسا هـ- عراب" "MASSA HA-arab، المعنى المفهوم من "بلاد العرب" في  الزمن الحاضر أو في صدر الإسلام؛ وإنما المراد بها البادية، التي بين بلاد  الشام والعراق وهي موطن الأعراب1.*
* وبهذا المعنى أيضًا وردت في "أرميا"، ففي الآية  "وكل ملوك العرب" الواردة في الإصحاح الخامس والعشرين2، تعني لفظة "العرب"  الأعرابي"، أي "عرب البادية" والمراد من "وكل ملوك العرب" و "كل رؤساء  العرب" و" مشايخهم"، رؤساء قبائل ومشايخ. لا ملوك مدن وحكومات. وأما الآية:  "في الطرقات جلست لهم كأعرابي في البرية"3، فإنها واضحة، وهي من الآيات  الواردة في "أرميا". والمراد بها أعرابي من البادية، لا حضري من أهل الحاضرة. فالمفهوم إذن من لفظة "عرب" في إصحاحات "أرميا" إنما هو البداوة والبادية والأعرابية ليس غير.*
* ومما يؤيد هذا الرأي ورود "ها عرابة ha 'arabah" في العبرانية، ويراد بها  ما يقال له: "وادي العربة"، أي الوادي الممتد من البحر الميت أو من بحر  الجليل إلى خليج العقبة4. وتعني لفظة "عرابة" في العبرانية الجفاف وحافة  الصحراء وأرض محروفة، أي معاني ذات صلة بالبداوة والبادية، وقد أقامت في  هذا الوادي قبائل بدوية شملتها لفظة "عرب". وفي تقارب لفظة "عرب" و  "عرابة"، وتقارب معناها، دلالة على الأصل المشترك للفظتين. ويعدّ وادي  "العربة" وكذلك "طور سيناء" في بلاد العرب. وقصد بـ "العربية" برية سورية في "رسالة القديس بوليس إلى أهل غلاطية"5.*


*جاء في كتاب المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام والجزء الأول والصفحة الخامسة والعشرون ما نصه :*


* وأشبه مصطلح من المصطلحات القديمة بمصطلح "شوّاية" و "شاوية"، هو  "الأرحاء"، وهي القبائل التي لا تنتجع ولا تبرح مكانها؛ إلا أن ينتجع بعضها  في البرحاء وعام الجدب6.*
* وخلاصة ما تقدم أن لفظة "ع ر ب"، "عرب" هي بمعنى التبدي والأعرابية في كل اللغات السامية، ولم تكن تفهم إلا بهذا المعنى في أقدم النصوص التاريخية التي وصلت إلينا،  وهي النصوص الآشورية، وقد عنت بها البدو عامة، مهما كان سيدهم أو رئيسهم.  وبهذا المعنى استعملت عند غيرهم. ولما توسعت مدارك الأعاجم وزاد اتصالهم  واحتكاكهم بالعرب وبجزيرة العرب، توسعوا في استعمال اللفظة؛ حتى صارت تشمل أكثر العرب على اعتبار أنهم أهل بادية وأن حياتهم حياة أعراب. ومن هنا غلبت عليهم وعلى بلادهم، فصارت علَمية عند أولئك الأعاجم على بلاد العرب وعلى سكانها، وأطلق لذلك كتبة اللاتين واليونان على بلاد العرب لفظة "arabae" "Arabia" أي "العربية" بمعنى بلاد العرب.*
* لقد أوقعنا هذا الاستعمال في جهل بأحوال كثير من الشعوب والقبائل،  ذكرت بأسمائها دون أن يشار إلى جنسها. فحرنا في أمرها، ولم نتمكن من  إدخالها في جملة العرب؛ لأن الموارد التي تملكها اليوم لم تنص على أصلها؛  فلم تكن من عادتها، ولم يكن في مصطلح ذلك اليوم كما قلت إطلاق لفظة "عرب"  إلا على الأعراب عامة، وذلك عند جهل اسم القبيلة، وكانت تلك القبيلة بادية  غير مستقرة، وقد رأينا أن العرب أنفسهم لم يكونوا يسمون أنفسهم قبل الميلاد، إلا بأسمائهم،  ولولا وجودهم في جزيرة العرب ولولا عثورنا على كتابات أو موارد أشارت  إليهم، لكان حالهم حال من ذكرنا، أي لما تمكّنّا من إدخالهم في العرب، ونحن  لا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئًا تجاه القبائل المذكورة، وليس لنا إلا الانتظار؛  فلعل الزمن يبعث نصًّا يكشف عن حقيقة بعض تلك القبائل.*
* هذا ويُلاجظ أن عددًا من القبائل العربية الضاربة في الشمال والساكنة في  العراق وفي بلاد الشام، تأثرت بلغة بين إرم، فكتبت بها، كما فعل غيرهم من  الناس الساكنين في هذه الأرضين، مع أنهم لم يكونوا من بني إرم. ولهذا حسبوا  على بني إرم، مع أن أصلهم من جنس آخر. وفي ضمن هؤلاء قبائل عربية عديدة،  ضاع أصلها؛ لأنها تثقفت بثقافة بني إرم، فظن لذلك أنها منهم.*
* الآن وقد انتهت من تحديد معنى "عرب" وتطورها إلى قبيل الإسلام، أرى لزامًا  عليّ أن أتحدث عن ألفاظ أخرى استعملت بمعنى "عرب" في عهد من العهود، وعند  بعض الشعوب؛ فقد استعمل اليونان كلمة "saraceni"و "saracenes"، واستعملها  اللاتين على هذه الصورة "saracenus"، وذلك في معنى "العرب"1 وأطلقوها  على قبائل عربية كانت تقيم في بادية الشأم2 وفي طور سيناء3، وفي الصحراء  بأدوم4، وقد توسع مدلولها بعد الميلاد، ولا سيما في القرن الرابع والخامس  والسادس؛ فأطلقت على العرب عامة، حتى إن كتبة الكنيسة ومؤرخي هذا العصر  قلما استعملوا كلمة "عرب" في كتبهم، مستعيضين عنها بكلمة5 "saraceni"،  وأقدم من ذكرها هو "ديوسقوريدسdioscurides of anazarbos" الذي عاش في القرن  الأول للميلاد6، وشاع استعمالها في القرون الوسطى حيث أطلقها النصارى على  جميع العرب، وأحيانًا على جميع المسلمين7. ونجد الناس يستعملونها في  الإنكليزية في موضع "عرب" ومسلمين حتى اليوم.*
* وقد أطلق بعض المؤرخين من أمثال "يوسبيوس" "أويسبيوس" "eusebius" و"هيرونيموس""Hieronymus هذه اللفظة على "الإشماعيليين" الذين كانوا يعيشون في البراري في "قادش" في برية "فاران"، أو مدين حيث جيل "حوريب"8. وقد عرفت أيضًا ب"الهاجريين" "hagerene ثم دعيت بـ9saracenes.*
* لم يتحدث أحد من الكتبة اليونان والرومان والسريان عن أصل لفظة "saraceni"  "sarakenoi". ولم يلتفت العلماء إلى البحث في أصل التسمية إلا بعد النهضة  العلمية الأخيرة؛ ولذلك اختلفت آراؤهم في التعليل، فزعم بعضهم أنه مركب من  "سارة" زوج إبراهيم، ولفظ آخر ربما هو "قين"،فيكون المعنى "عبيد سارة"1،  وقال آخرون: إنه مشتق من "سرق"، فيكون المراد من كلمة "saraceni" "سراكين"  "السراقين" أو "السارقين" إشراة إلى غزوهم وكثرة سطوهم2. أو من "saraka  بمعنى "sherk" أي "شرق"3، ويراد بذلك الأرض التي تقع إلى شرق النبط. وقال  "ونكلر" إنه من لفظة "شرقوا"، وتعني "سكان الصحراء" أو "أولاد الصحراء".  استنتج رأيه هذا من ورود اللفظة في نصّ من أيام "سرجون"4. ويرى آخرون أنه  تصحيف "شرقيين"، أو "شارق"5 على نحو ما يفهم من كلمة "قدموني" "qadmoni" في  التوراة6، بمعنى شرق، أو أبناء الشرق7 "bene kedem" "bene qedhem"، وكانت  تطلق خاصة على القبائل التي رجع النسابون العبرانيون نسبها إلى "قطورة"8.*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 فبراير 2011)

يتبع مع الجزء الأخير تقريباً وهو ممتع حقاً فتابعونا أعزكم المسيح ..


----------



## apostle.paul (17 فبراير 2011)

*قضية مهمة جدا ولم يتتطرق لها الاخ طارح الشبهه من اساسه وفر وكر وهرب منها بطريق لولبية جهنمية 
هل محمد ينتسب لاسماعيل؟؟؟
سؤال سالنه من سنين فاتت ولم نجد مسلم واحد خرج لنا بادلة قاطعة لانتساب قبيلة بنى هاشم لاسماعيل 
وهذا ما قد تم اثباته بعشرات المراجع التى اشك ان يعرف اسمائها حتى والاجماع يقول ان النسب منقطع عند عدنان ومافوق عدنان مختلف عليه 

لكن..... لن نقف عند هذا الحد بل سنتخطى الى تضارب النسابين فيما بينهم
اولا يقولوا ان محمد ينتسب لعدنان وماهو فوق غير معروف
وللتذكرة فقط على سبيل المثال
**قال القتبي: وقد قيل في عدنان هو ابن ميدعة وقيل ابن يحثم قاله القتبي وما بعد عدنان من الأسماء مضطرب فيه فالذي صح أن محمد انتسب إلى عدنان لم يتجاوزه بل قد روي عن طريق ابن عباس أنه لما بلغ عدنان. قال " كذب النسابون مرتين أو ثلاثا "، والأصح في هذا الحديث أنه من قول ابن مسعود وروي عن عمر أنه قال إنما ننتسب إلى عدنان وما فوق ذلك لا ندري ما هو*
*الموسوعة العقيدية*
*وقال أبو عمر بن عبد البر رحمه الله: كان قوم من السلف – منهم عبد الله بن مسعود وعمرو بن ميمون الأودي ومحمد بن كعب القرظي – إذا تلو {وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُهُمْ إلاَّ الله} (إبراهيم/9) قالوا: كذب النسَّابون، وروي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه كان إذا بلغ عدنان يقول: كذب النسَّابون. قال السهيلي: وقد رأى جماعة جوازَ ذلك، منهم ابن إسحاق والبخاري والزبير بن بكار والطبري وغيرهم من العلماء، قال أبو عمر بن عبد البر: والذي عليه أئمة هذا الشأن في نسب عدنان قالوا: عدنان بن أدد بن مقوم بن ناحور بن تيرح بن يعرب بن يشجب بن نابت بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم*
*هنا نلاحظ انه تم نسب عدنان لنابت او نبايوت فى لغة التوراة ودا هنرجع ليه ايضا *
*الاستيعاب فى تمييز الاصحاب*
*واختلفوا فيما بين عدنان وإسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام وفيما بين إبراهيم وسام بن نوح بما لم أر لذكره هاهنا وجهاً لكثرة الاضطراب فيه وأنه لا يوقف منه على شئ متتابع متفق عليه*
*نكمل*
*الإنتباه على قبائل الرواة - ابن عبد البر - ليس هناك من يعلم من هو وراء عدنان

وروي عن داود بن أبي هند: أنه قال: حفظت العرب أنسابها إلى أدد.

وروي ابن لهيعة، عن أبي الأسود: أنه سمع عروة بن الزبير، يقول: ما وجدنا أحدا يعرف ما وراء معد بن عدنان.

وقالت عائشة، رضي الله عنها: ما وجدنا أحدا يعرف ما وراء معد بن عدنان، ولا وراء قحطان، إلا تخرما.

وقال أبو الأسود، يتيم عروة: سمعت أبا بكر بن سليمان بن أبي حثمة، وكان أعلم قريش بأشعارهم وأنسابهم، يقول: ما وجدنا أحدا يعلم ما وراء معد بن عدنان في شعر شاعر، ولا علم عالم. وروى أبو الأسود أيضا، عن عروة وغيره: أن عمر بن الخطاب، قال: إنما تنتسب إلى عدنان، وما وراء ذلك لا أدري ما هو؟ وقال العدوي: لا أعلم أحدا من الشعراء بلغ في شعره عدنان إلا لبيد بن ربيعة، وعباس بن مرداس السلمي، *
*سير اعلام النبلاء *
*فكما رائينا ان المسلمين بالاجماع لا يعرفوا نسب متصل لرسولهم لاسماعيل والنسب منقطع عند عدنان
فكيف ياتى هذا الشخص ويدعى بان نسبه اشهر من نار على علم

نكمل
هل عدنان ابن قيدار ام ابن نبايوت ام ابن من؟؟
من السابق نجد ان بعضا قال ان عدنان بن نابت على سبيل المثال فى سير اعلام النبلاء الجزء رقم 23
**والذي عليه أئمة هذا الشأن في نسب عدنان قالوا: عدنان بن أدد بن مقوم بن ناحور بن تيرح بن يعرب بن يشجب بن نابت بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم
فهل عدنان هو ابنا لقيدار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ام ابنا لنابت (نبايوت فى لغة التوارة)

 موسوعة الويكيبديا قالت
ان عدنان ينحدر من قحطان وسنرجع لهذا الاسم فيما بعد وهو ابن نبايوت ابن اسماعيل
**Adnan* (Arabic: عدنان‎) is the traditional ancestor of the _Adnani Arabs_ of northern, central and western Arabia, as opposed to the Qahtani of Southern and south eastern Arabia who descend from Qahtan
*وتقول انه ابن ادد ابن سيند ابن نبايوت*
*Adnan son of Add son of Send[1] son of Napyot[2] son of ishmael
فهل يرجع عدنان لقيدار ام نابت  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فما انت نقلته دون وعى ولا تمحيص من مواقع  نسب محمد لقيدار وليس لنبايوت فلمن يرجع عدنان ياعزيزى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لا نعرف .... 
**ولكن من هو اول من تكلم بالعربية ؟؟؟؟

فى المفصل فى تاريخ العرب لجواد العلى قال *
*والقائلون إن "يعرب" هو أول من أعرب في لسانه، وانه أول من نطق بالعربية، وان العربية إنما سميت به، فأخذت من اسمه، إنما هم القحطانيون.، ويأتون بشاهد من شعر "حسان بن ثابت" على إثبات ذلك، يقولون: إنه قاله، وان قوله هذا هو برهان على إن منشأ اللغة العربية هو من اليمن. يقولون إنه قال: 

 تعلمتمُ من منطق الشيخ يعرب أبينا، فصرتم معربين ذوي نفر 

و كنتم قديما ما بكم غير عجمة كلام، وكنتم كالبهائم في القفر *
*نكمل مع المفصل فى تاريخ العرب*
*وقد حملني قول الهمداني، أبو محمد الحسن بن احمد بن يعقوب بن يوسف المتوفى سنة 334 ه وقرأت في السجل الأول: أولد قحطان بن هود أربعة وعشرين رجلاٌ، وهم: يعرب، والشلف الكبرى، ويشجب، وأزال وهو الذي بنى صنعاء، ويكلي الكبرى، بكسر الياء، وخولان: خولان رداع التي في القفاعة، والحارث وغوثا، والمرتاد، وجُرهما، وجديسا، والمتمنع، والملتمس، والمتغشمر، وعبادا، وذا هوزن، ويمنا، وبه سميت اليمن. والقطاميّ، ونباتة، وحضرموت، فدخلت فيها حضرموت الصغرى، وسماكاً، وظالماً، وخباراً، والمشفتر". 

(وأما "الخنفري"، صاحب السجل الذي أخذ عنه الهمداني، فهو: "محمد بن أبان بن ميمون ابن حريز الخنفري". ولد في ولاية معاوية بن أبي سفبان في سنة خمسين، وتوفي في سنة خمس وتسعين ومائة، ودفن في رأس "حدبة صعدة". هذا ما رواه "الهمداني" عنه)

وقد أورد "الهمداني" نصاً قال إن قرأه من قراءة "أبي نصر" فيه نسب "عابر هذا نصه: "قال أبو نصر: الناس يغلطون في عابر، وهو يعرب بن قحطان بن هود بن أيمن بن حلجم بن بضم بن عوضين بن شدّاد بن عاد بن عوص بن إرم بن عوص بن عابر بن شالخ. وذكر أنه وجد هذا النسب في بعض مساند حمير في صفاح الحجارة". (هنا يتفق مع التوراة في أن عابر هو ابن شالخ، ولكنه يخرج يعرب وابنه عدنان عن نسب اسماعيل وابراهيم تماما، اذ أن عابر هو الجد الخامس لأبراهيم وليس من نسله)*
*ويقول ان يعرب وابنه عدنان يخرجوا عن نسب اسماعيل نهائيا 
فلمن ينتمى عدنان  ان كان الرسول ينتسب اليه **وفى نفس الوقت عدنان لا ينتسب لاسماعيل ويخرج يعرب وابنه عدنان من نسب اسماعيل*
*ومن هو اول من اعرب لسانه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولمن ينتسب عدنان؟؟؟؟؟؟وهل يرجع نسبه لاسماعيل؟؟؟
فالجميع لا يعرف ماوراء عدنان
والتخبط بين النسابين مفضوح 
وهناك ادلة تاريخية تقول ان عدنان يخرج نسبه عن اسماعيل
ومن تكهن فى نسبه نسبه مرة لنابت ومرة لقيدار
هو دا نسب الاشهر من نار على علم يا حاج؟؟؟؟؟

فى السير النبوية لنرى
فى سيرة ابن اسحاق
**عاد بن عوص بن إرم بن سام بن نوح / وثمود وجديس ابنا عابر بن إرم بن سام بن نوح / وطسم وعملاق وأميم بنو لاوذ بن سام بن نوح. عرب كلهم فولد نابت بن إسماعيل: يشجب بن نابت فولد يشجب يعرب بن يشجب فولد يعرب تيرح بن يعرب فولد تيرح: ناحور بن تيرح، فولد ناحور مقوم بن ناحور: فولد مقوم أدد بن مقوم فولد أدد عدنان بن أدد.
* *ابن هشام*
​ *نبت بن أدد بن زيد بن هميسع بن عمرو بن عريب بن يشجب بن زيد بن كهلان بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان ويقال أشعر نبت بن أدد ويقال أشعر بن مالك ومالك مذحج بن أدد بن زيد بن هميسع*
*
بعيدا عن تضارب الانساب بينهما لكنى ماساركز عليه هو قحطان وهذا ماقولت عنه انى سارجع اليه فى كلام الويكيبديا
ايه رائيكم ان هناك اراء تقول ان قحطان هو سابق لاسماعيل فكيف يكون قحطان من نسب اسماعيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*وقال اخرون بخطأ هذا النسب لأن إسماعيل كان معاصراً لقبيلة جرهم السبئية وقد تزوج فتاة منهم، فيكون ظهور قحطان سابقاً على ظهور إسماعيل. وفي الحقيقة فأن أحداً من النسابين أو المؤرخين لايمكن ان يجزم بنسب قحطان او أن يقترح نسباً له مستنداً فيه الى دليل نقلي معتبر
نكمل مع التضارب الاسلامى
كدا مش عارفين يرجع نسبه لمين لنابت ولا قيدار ولا اصلا مش لاسماعيل طيب هنديكم ابن تالت قدمة هو جد العرب الاسماعليين 
ايضا فى المفصل فى تاريخ العرب -انصح اى مسلم يقراه وهو يعرف حقيقته كما هى وكيف ان دينه هو امتداد شرعى لدين الوثنيين القريشيين-
ولما كان "قيدما" "kedemeh" هو أحد أبناء إسماعيل في اصطلاح "التوراة"، فيكون أبناء "قيدما" هم العرب الاسماعيليين. وقد ذكر في موضع من التوراة انهم كانوا يقطنون المناطق الشرقية لفلسطين قرب "البحر الميت" المعروف في العبرانية ب "هايم هقدموني"، أي "البحر القدموني" أو "البحر الشرقي". وقد كان "القدمونيون"، أي "بنو قديم" بدواً يقطنون في بادية الشام. وأشباه أعراب، أي رعاة وأشباه حضريين، واللفظة لا تعني قبيلة واحدة معينة، أو جنس بالذات، وإنما هي لفظة عامة أطلقت على الساكنين في الأماكن الشرقية بالنسبة إلى العبرانيين.*
*فهل العرب الاسماعليين يرجعوا لنابت ام لقيدار ام لقدمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لاى ابن من ابناء اسماعيل يرجع العرب الاسماعليين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ونختم بمقولة ذهبية ان القبائل العربية مزيج من انساب ومحدش يعرف حد *
*لا يصح ان نقول ان العرب سكان الجزيرة العربية هم من نسل شخص واحد ونتناسى بقية اصول القبائل وان كانت جميعها تعود الى اصل واحد هو النبي نوح عليه السلام، فمن الخطأ ان نقول ان العرب تعود في نسبها الى نزار بن معد أو سبأ بن يشجب أو كليهما فحسب ونتناسى بقية الاقوام العربية ومنهم الاراميين والاموريين والكنعانيين والاشوريين والمعينيين والاسماعيليين وقبائل طسم وجديس ووبار وأميم والعماليق والسبأيين*
*الاختلاف فى الانساب فى تاريخ القبائل العربية*
*فهل لديكم يا اعزائى نسب واضح يُرجع قبيلة بنى هاشم لاسماعيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ونتحدى امة المليار مسلم ان يقولوا عكس ذلك ولا يوجد نصف دليل يقول بان محمد يرجع نسبه لاسماعيل 
 هل هناك نسب واضح دون نصب وتضارب وتخبيط يقول بان قبيلة بنى هاشم من نسل الاسماعليين ؟؟؟؟؟*
*لكن هناك حديث صحيح 
  يقول ان الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد اسماعيل 
*
* إن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل . واصطفى قريشا من كنانة . واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم . واصطفاني من بني هاشم * *الراوي:       واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي أبو فسيلة      المحدث:           مسلم           -   المصدر:  صحيح مسلم   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2276
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح

 إن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل ، واصطفى قريشا من كنانة ، واصطفى هاشما من قريش ، واصطفاني من بني هاشم * *الراوي:       واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي      المحدث:           الترمذي           -   المصدر:  سنن الترمذي   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3606
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  حسن صحيح غريب

 إن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل ، واصطفى قريشا من كنانة ، واصطفى هاشما من قريش ، واصطفاني من بني هاشم * *الراوي:       واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي أبو فسيلة      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الترمذي   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح

 إن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل ، واصطفى قريشا من كنانة ، واصطفى من قريش بنى هاشم ، واصطفاني من بني هاشم *  3606           *الراوي:       واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي أبو فسيلة      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح باللفظ الأول *
*وانا اريد ان اعرف من هو هذا كنانة الذى من ولد اسماعيل وماهو نسبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من كتاب المدراش **
* *Sefer haYashar*

*هؤلاء هم اولاد اسماعيل 
مين فيهم ينتسب اليه قبيلة بنى هاشم ان كانت قبيلة بنى هاشم من الاساس من العرب الاسماعليين؟؟؟؟





شوفتوا يا حبايبى كم التدليسات والتضارب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واحسرتاه .............*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*الرد الرابع :

**[FONT=&quot]النقطة الرابعة : الرد على الأسئلة و بدء الدرس التعليمي 

يبدأ مقاله بسب صريح للقمص العلّامة تاردس يعقوب ملطي ، ويقول :

[/FONT]*


> *تلبيس قسيس *​*
> تحريف النص عند تفسيره
> **  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ   قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا   ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ وَلَا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا   قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ   الْمُحْسِنِينَ ( 13 ) المائدة*
> ​* يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب الملطي 1  في تفسيره للنص :
> ...


*

ويقول أيضاً :

*


> *ومن الطريف أن القساوسة قد إدعوا أن معنى كلمة " عرب " الواردة في النص في لغته الأصلية تعني مساء . فهل تحرى القساوسة الصدق ؟*


*ويقول أيضاً :

*


> *والقساوسة  المبجلين قد حرفوا معاني هذه النبوة فدلسوا على العوام من خلال  إيهامهم  بأن معنى الكلمة في أصلها العبري مساءً وليس أرض العرب .*


*والرد على عدة اوجة :*

*أولا :  بإستثناء السب الصريح لرجل له رتبه كهنوتية و له عمر أكبر منه بما لا يقل  عن 50 عاماً ، فسوف نرصد السباب في الجزء الأخير من هذا الرد لتظهر الصورة  كاملة .*
*
ثانيا : بالطبع هو ( المسلم ) لم يقل هذا عن  تدليس لان التدليس لا يكون الا عند قصد إخفاء الحقيقة المعروفة وانا استبعد  ان يكون يعرف هذه المعلومة فلذا فانا أحيل الأمر إلى الجهل وليس التدليس ،  فأنه يجهل هذا المعنى بل وبكل تبجح لانه يجهل هذا المعنى لم يكلف نفسه ان  يبحث في اقوال علماء اللغة والمعاجم او العلماء الكبار بل نَصّبَ نفسه  فقيهاً عالماً فذّاً وخرج علينا يسب ، والجواب يأتي من المصادر العلمية ...  ويجب الإنتباه أن ما سنعرضه الآن ليس هو كل ما لدينا بل جزء قليل منه وهذا  لان المغالطات كثيرة جداً في هذا الموضوع سواء في مرحلة الإثبات او النفي  كما سنرى معاً بالإضافة الى هدم كل اركان الموضوع وجعلها حطاما في مهب رياح  الخماسين ..*

*يقول المرجع الذي إستشهد به هو بنفسه وزيمله :*


*13* *The third ambiguous title may mean “against Arabia,” “in the evening,” or  “in the wasteland.” A tendency to expect the name of a country in such a  title, connected with the names Dedan and Tema in vv **13 and 14, supports the first. Parallels to “Swampland” (v 1), “the wasteland” (13b), and “Valley of Vision” (22:1) support the last. Parallels to “night” (v 11) and “twilight” (v 4) might suggest the second. The overwhelming impression again is mystery and ambiguity. Dedanites are a people of Arabia (Cohen, ﻿IDB﻿ 1:812; LaSor, ﻿ISBE﻿ 1:909; Graf, ﻿ABD﻿  2:121–23). In Jer 49:8 and Ezek 25:13 they appear in connection with  Edom as they do here in relation to the parallel burden (v 11, “Seir”  and “Dumah”).

* 
*Watts,  J. D. W. (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33  (Revised Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas  Nelson, Inc.

**
 فهل جيمس وات مدلس أيضاً ؟**!*

*الغريب والمضحك جداً أنه قد ناقض نفسهُ بنفسهِ بعدها بعدة أسطر وقال :*




> *الفقرة كما في النص الماسوري :
> 13-  משׂא בערב ביער בערב תלינו ארחות דדנים
> وينطق :  مسّا بعرب بيعر بعرب تلينو أرحوت ددانيم .
> وجاءت كلمة عرب ערב في أكثر من موضع في العهد القديم بأكثر من معنى وذلك حسب نُطق الكلمة وهي :
> ...


*
فلا أعلم ماذا أقول ! ، يدعي انها لا تعني " مساء " ثم " يأتي بأمثلة أنها  تعني"  مساء " فماذا نفعل لإنسان لا يعرف ماذا يريد ان يثبت وماذا يريد ان  ينفي ! عجبي ! *


*فلو  حذفنا التشكيل كله من الحروف الساكنة ستصبح الكلمة لها معان كثيرة وتترجم  حسب السياق وبالتالي تترجم الى المساء او الى عرب حسب دقة المترجم ، وهى  تعني كليهما والسؤال الآن ، هل توجد نبوة لو اعتبرناها فعلاً أنها " عرب "  ؟!! ، بالطبع لا ، فلا يوجد ولا اساس واحد لهذه الشبهة اللهم الا قصاصات من  هنا ومن هناك لإيهام المسلمين ان لنبيهم نبوة في الكتاب المقدس !*

​

*وكما  رأينا أن جيمس وات قد قال بجواز المعاني الثلاثة ولكنة ايضاً اعطى السبب  لترجمتها " عرب " لان ما سبقها كان يتكلم عن اماكن فتم ترجمتها الى " العرب  " ..*



> *ثمة  ملاحظة  صغيرة بعد ما توصلنا إليه من نتائج ، وهي أنه بأي حق يزعم  القساوسة أن  المسلمون يفسرون أسفار كتابهم المقدس علي هواهم ، وهم في نفس  اللحظة يفسرون  النصوص ويلوون أعناقها بطريقة فاضحة بطريق تخالف فهم وتفسير  اليهود لها ،  وهذا المثال خير شاهد ودليل .
> فبأي حق يفعلون هذا ؟*


*بل  ثمة تدليس ! بل تدليسات ، ففعلاً المسلم لا يجرؤ أن يدخل الى التفاسير  المسيحيية على الإطلاق لأن كل تفسير نستطيع ان تستخرج منه ما يناقض المسلم  صراحة ! فالمسلم عندما يدخل في التفسير إما يدلس على التفسير او يقطتع منه  ما يوافق هواه أو يلوى عنق التفسير ليحتاج التفسير الى تفسير أو يظهر بمظهر  عدم الفهم أو يأتي بتفاسير مضادة لكلامه ويضعها كحجة له ! ( اه صدقوني )  واللي مش مصدقني يدور على ادلة المسلمين في موضوع " من الذي مات على الصليب  ؟ " ستجدون انهم يأتون بأقوال تدينهم كلها ومع ذلك يضعوها كشاهد لهم !!  وعجبي ! وكما أثبتنا أن العلماء الغرب قالوا بنفس ما قاله العلامة ابونا  تادرس يعقوب فالمسلم يتخيل أنه طالما هو جاهل لايعلم الشيء وجاء من هو اعلم  منه بمقدار بعد السماء عن الأرض أن الذي يعلم اكثر منه هو الجاهل لانه  يعلم ما لا يعلمه المسلم ! ، وشيء آخر ، هل يوجد ولو تفسير واحد مسيحي  معتبر قال ان هذه النبوة عن نبي المسلمين محمد !!!!؟ ، طريقة المسلم في  البحث اللاعلمي كالآتي ، المسلم يسأل نفسه ما هى العقبة الحالية التي امامي  ؟ ويرد على نفسه بتحديد العقبة ثم يبحث عن اي كتاب يؤيده في كلامه ( بدون  اي علم ) ويقول " هيييه " انا كدة عدييت العقبة الأولى ( ويعتبرها مسلم بها  ) ويخش على العقبة التانية ويسأل نفسه نفس السؤال " أية هى العقبة اللي  قدامي ؟ " ويرد على نفسه بتحديد العقبة الثانية ويبحث عن كتاب يؤيده في  كلامه وهذا يعتبر أن العقبة الأولى والثانية صارتا من المسلمات ! رغم انك  تجد أن الكتاب الأول ( الذي يؤيده ) يناقض ما يريد أن يثبته هو في الكتاب  الثاني ( الذي يؤيده ايضاً ) وهكذا المسلم يصنع الأبحاث ! فهي عار على  العلم ان تنسب لهم ، لهذا تجد مستوى العلم لدى المسلمين اقل من الصفر ! بل  لا يظهر على خط الأعداد ! ، إنه البحث الهزلي ! ، أذكرني هذا المسلم بمسلم  آخر أدلته عبارة عن صور من مجلات ميكي ماوس !!*



*بعد هذا  ننتقل الى الجزء الثاني من كلامه وهو أشبه بالأضحوكة التي لا تنتهي فطوال  فترة دراسة الموضوع بجملته وانا اعيد قراءة ما كتبه او اتذكره اظل اضحك على  هذه الكلمات ! ، ولنر :*





> *بعد فشل الخدعة الأولى – خدعة المساء – نجد الردود التقليدية من النصارى لتفنيد هذه البشارة .
> فنجدهم يقولون :
> إن هذا لا يعني أبداً وجود نبيّ أو نبوة عند العرب وفي أرضهم ، فهذا أحد أساليب الكتاب المقدس ، وهذه هي الشواهد :
> •(الفانديك)(اشعياء)(Is-13-1)(وحي من جهة بابل رآه اشعياء بن آموص)
> ...


*أولاً :كونك لا تعلم فهذا يخصك وحدك ويلزمك ان تعلم فما علاقة عدم علمك بالـ " بحث " ؟
ثانياً : توضيح بسيط هو ان كل التراجم تقريبا في كل العالم في كل العصور  بكل اللغات تقريباً ( أقول " تقريبا " لعدم الإحصاء الكامل ) تترجم بتوضيح "  من جهة " وليس فقط العربية ! فهل كل التراجم في كل العالم اخطأت أم انك  تجهل السبب الواضح ؟! بالطبع انت تجهل السبب الواضح !
ثالثاً : **ترجم لي هذه الجملة  " **I am Molka** " ، هل ستترجمها الى " انا أكون  مولكا " ام الى " انا مولكا " ؟! اظن كلامي واضح جداً ، السبب يا سادة هى  ان النبوات كلها المذكورة  تتكلم عن أماكن أو اشياء محددة مثل **" وحي من جهة بابل " و " وحي من جهة مؤآب " **و**" وحي من جهة دمشق " و " وحي من جهة مصر " **و**" وحي من جهة برية البحر " و " وحي من جهة دومة " و **" وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " و " وحي من جهة وادي الرؤيا " **  و " وحي من جهة صور " و " وحي من جهة بهائم الجنوب " فكلها اماكن أو عن  بشكل عام عن أشياء محددة فكلمة " وحي مصر " تعني أن هذا الوحي القادم سيكون  بخصوص مصر ولذا تم ترجمتها الى " وحي من جهة مصر " أي وحي الله للنبي  أشعياء بن آموص بخصوص مصر " ولا أعرف ما هى الصعوبة في هذا !! فمعروف ان  بين اللغات توجد أشياء في اللغة المترجم منها لا يقابلها اي كلمات في اللغة  الأخرى فضلاً عن التراكيب اللغوية ! فهل خرج علينا أي يهودي وقال أن هناك  نبي للمسلمين سيقوم في بلاد العرب !!!!؟ ام ان المسلم أراد خلط الماء  بالزيت !؟

فلنكمل ،،

يقول زميلنا المسلم الحبيب :

*


> *
> •أتفقت جميع النصوص أيضاً في مجيء المكان بعد كلمة " מַשָּׂא " مباشرة بدون أي فاصل بينهما ، إلا نص أش 21 : 13 فقد جاء هكذا مسبوقة بحرف الجر " בַּ " وهو بمعنى " في " .
> מַשָּׂא, בַּעְרָב
> מַשָּׂא + בַּ + עְרָב
> ...


* 
أولاً : الزميل يعتمد على الشبة ! ، أي " يأخذ  الأمور بالشبة " بلا دراسة و الرجوع لأقوال العلماء الذين درسوا النصوص  وخرجوا لنا بالإجابة ، فالزميل يقول أن طالما جاء حرف الجر البيت (  **בּ**  ) فله الحق أن يُنَصِّب نفسه مترجم من العبرية بل و مترجم حرفي ! فترجمها "  وحي في بلاد العرب " ورغم ان حتى هذه الترجمة لاتؤثر في جعل الآيات  المقدسة تتكلم عن نبي ولا غيره ولا تخدمه في موضوعه إلا اننا سنضع أقوال  العلماء لير الكل ما الفرق بين العلم وعدمه ! ، ولن أعلق إلا بالتظليل فقط 

ثانياً : أقوال العلماء ..

يقول ألبرت بارنز في هذه النقطة تحديداً :

**Upon Arabia - (בערב  ba‛ărâb). This is an unusual  form. The title of  the prophecies is usually without the ב  (b)  rendered 'upon.' Lowth  supposes this whole title to be of doubtful  authority, chiefly because  it is missing in most MSS. of the Septuagint. The Septuagint connects it  with the preceding prophecy respecting Dumab, and makes this a  continuance of that. The preposition ב  (b) - 'upon,' means here  "respecting, concerning," and is used instead of על  ‛al as in Zechariah 9:1.   Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and   southeast of Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on   the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea; and Arabia Felix, lying   still further south. What part of Arabia is here denoted it may not be   easy to determine. It is probable that it was Arabia Petrea, because   this lay between Judea and Egypt, and would be exposed to invasion by   the Assyrians should they invade Egypt; and because this part of Arabia   furnished, more than the others, such retreats and fastnesses as are   mentioned in Isaiah 21:13-15.



**و أيضا :*
*
**The  heading בּערב משּׂא (the ע written according to the best codd. with a   simple sheva), when pointed as we have it, signifies, according to  Zechariah 9:1 (cf., Isaiah 9:7),  "oracle against Arabia." But why not  massâ ‛Arâb, since massâ is  followed by a simple genitive in the  other three headings? Or again, is  this the only heading in the  tetralogy that is not symbolical? We must  assume  that the Beth by which this is distinguished is introduced for  the  express purpose of rendering it symbolical, and that the prophet   pointed it first of all בּערב, but had at the same time בּערב in his   mind. The earlier translators (lxx, Targum, Syr., Vulg., Ar.) read the  second בּערב like the first, but without any reason. The  oracle  commences with an evening scene, even without our altering the  second  בּערב. And the massa has a symbolical title founded upon this  evening  scene. Just as 'Edom becomes Dumah, inasmuch as a night without  a  morning dawn falls upon the mountain land of Seir, so will בּערב  soon be  בּערב, inasmuch as the sun of Arabia is setting. Evening darkness is  settling upon Arabia, and the morning-land is becoming an evening-land.   "In the wilderness in Arabia ye must pass the night, caravans of the   Dedanians. Bring water to meet thirsty ones! The inhabitants of the land   of Tema are coming with its bread before the fugitive. For they are   flying before swords, before drawn swords, and before a bent bow, and   before oppressive war." There is all the less ground for making any   alteration in בּערב בּיער, inasmuch as the second Beth (wilderness in   Arabia for of Arabia) is favoured by Isaiah's common usage (Isaiah  28:21; Isaiah 9:2; compare 2 Samuel 1:21; Amos 3:9). ‛Arab, written with  pathach, is Arabia (Ezekiel 27:21; ‛arâb in pause, Jeremiah 25:24);   and ya‛ar here is the solitary barren desert, as distinguished from the   cultivated land with its cities and villages. Wetzstein rejects the   meaning nemus, sylva, with ya‛ar has been assumed to have, because it   would be rather a promise than a threat to be told that they would have   to flee from the steppe into the wood, since a shady tree is the most   delicious dream of the Beduins, who not only find shade in the forest,   but a constant supply of green pasture, and fuel for their hospitable   hearths. He therefore renders it, "Ye will take refuge in the V‛ar of   Arabia," i.e., the open steppe will no longer afford you any shelter, so   that ye will be obliged to hide yourselves in the V‛ar. Arab. wa‛ur  for  example, is the name applied to the trachytic rayon of the   Syro-Hauranitic volcanoes which is covered with a layer of stones. But   as the V‛ar in this sense is also planted with trees, and furnishes   firewood, this epithet must rest upon some peculiar distinction in the   radical meaning of the word ya‛ar, which really does mean a forest in   Hebrew, though not necessarily a forest of lofty trees, but also a   wilderness overgrown with brushwood and thorn-bushes. The meaning of the   passage before us we therefore take to be this: the trading caravans   ('ârchōth, like hailı̄coth in Job 6:19) of the Dedanians, that mixed  tribe of Cushites and Abrahamides dwelling in the neighbourhood of the  Edomites (Genesis 10:7; Genesis 25:3), when on their way from east to  west, possibly to Tyre (Ezekiel 27:20),  would be obliged to encamp in  the wilderness, being driven out of the  caravan road in consequence of  the war that was spreading from north to  south. The prophet, whose  sympathy mingles with the revelation in this  instance also, asks for  water for the panting fugitives (התיוּ, as in Jeremiah 12:9, an  imperative equivalent to האתיוּ  equals  האתיוּ; compare 2 Kings 2:3  :  there is no necessity to read קדמוּ, as the Targum, Dderlein, and  Ewald  do). They are driven back with fright towards the south-east as  far as  Tema, on the border of Negd and the Syrian desert. The Tema  referred  to is not the trans-Hauranian Tm, which is three-quarters of an  hour  from Dumah, although there is a good deal that seems to favour  this,*​*

http://bible.cc/isaiah/21-13.htm
*
*
فلو كان بحث لكان قرأ وربما كان فهم بدلاً أن يبني موضوعاً على لاشيء ..*




> *فهي تحدد مكان الوحي الذي سيتكلم به النبيّ القادم ... أرض العرب .*


*
أولاً : النبوة لا تحدد مكان الوحي فهذا تلبيس بتغير الترتيب ، بل النبوة تحدد مكان تحقيق الوحي هذا نفسه
ثانياً : كم تريد ان تمرر ببساطة كلمة " الذي  سيتكلم به النبيّ القادم " ؟ من أين جئت بهذه الكلمات ؟ المسلم يريد في كل  سطر ان يضيف كلمة يمررها على اخوته المسلمين ليخرج لنا بنهاية مُرَّرَة  تماماً ، أين قالت النبوة بوجود نبي في كل القصة ؟!!

*


> *تبدو  معالم هذه النبوءة في الظهور أكثر وأكثر عند السير مع بقية النص ،  فبعد  أن حدد ظهور وحي في بلاد العرب ، نجده يوضح أكثر مكان هذا الوحي من  شبه  جزيرة العرب .*


*بالطبع هذا تمرير أيضا من المسلم على المسلمين أيضاً ، فالنبوة لم تحدد مكان ظهور الوحي بل مكان تحقيق هذا الوحي نفسه !*






*من هنا سيبدأ في التلفيق وتلبيس الحق بالباطل والتمرير على مساحة كبيرة جداً ولكن ابناء الله لن يسكتوا ...*




*
*


> * لنقف وقفة بسيطة عند معنى كلمة الوعر " יַּעַר " التي جاءت في النص :*


*يا سيدي قف كما تشاء وإليك المعاجم ..**( لاحظوا ما سأُكَبِرَهُ و أُغير لونه لانه مهم )*
*
**سترونج :*​ *H3293
יער
ya‛ar
yah'-ar
From an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure; a copse of bushes; hence a forest; hence honey in the comb (as hived in trees): - [honey-] comb, forest, wood.
*​ 
*براون :*

*H3293
יער
ya‛ar
BDB Definition:
1) forest, wood, thicket, wooded height
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure
Same Word by TWOT Number: 888, 889
*​
​* ويقول قاموس " The Complete Word Study Dictionary " :*​ *
* *H3293

ַיַער
ya‛ar: I. A masculine noun referring to a    forest, woods; honeycomb.  This word is used in contexts and texts where  it means a forest,  thicket, woods (2Sa_18:8; 1Ki_7:2; Zec_11:2). It  depicts a man-made or  humanly manicured natural park area (Ecc_2:6).
II. A masculine noun meaning honeycomb.  The word has this sense in Son_5:1. It refers to an item the lover has  eaten within his garden of delight.
III. A masculine proper noun meaning  Jaar. It may refer to a city by this name, "city of forests," Kiriath  Jearim, or simply the field of Jaar (NIV, Psa_132:6).

**وبوجد الكثير من المراجع اللغوية التي تؤكد نفس المعنى ، ولكن ماذا عن صديقنا المسلم ؟ تعالوا بنا لنر ماذا قال :

*


> *وكلمة يعر בַּיַּעַר في نص أشعياء ( 21 : 13 ) كناية عن أمر يوصف بالصعوبة*


*
يا راجل ؟! ، بجد ؟! ، انت حطيت قاموسين ناقضوك في كلامك وبعدها بتحط كلام  غريب من عندك وتقرر انها كناية عن أمر يوصف بالصعوبة ؟! امال القواميس  العالمية اللي قالت " thicken with verdure " و " **a copse of bushes** " و " **forest** " و " **honey** " و " **thicket** " و " **woods** " و " **honeycomb** " و " **a city by this name** " نوديها فين ؟! ، نرميها في البحر !*
*هى دي  الإمانة العلمية يا حضرة المسلم ؟! هو ده مستوى البحث العلمي العربي !؟ هو  ده اللي يستحقه اخواتك المسلمين منك انك تضحك عليهم ؟! يا حسرة عليك يا  مسلم ..*

*أنظروا  يا اخوة القواميس المعتمدة بتقول أية والأخ المسلم بيقول أية !! شوفوا  المسيحي لما بيكون في معنى عربي بيقوم بإغراق الموضوع بالمراجع اللغوية العربية المعتمدة ويقيمها حجة على المسلم و قارنوا هذا بكلام هذا العضو !



فلنكمل مع المسلم وسنعرض الآن بصورة واضحة جداً مدى مخالفة المسلم للقواميس للمعاجم في صورة ( VS. ) ...



يقول المسلم مخترعاً :

*


> *ولا تعنى أبداً غابة أو مكان للعسل*


*شايفين الثقة ! شايفين تصحيح المسلم للقواميس !! 
شوفوا القواميس مرة اخرى :*

​
*سترونج :*​ *H3293
יער
ya‛ar
yah'-ar
From an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure; a copse of bushes; hence a forest; hence honey in the comb (as hived in trees): - [honey-] comb, forest, wood.
*​ 
*براون :*

*H3293
יער
ya‛ar
BDB Definition:
1) forest, wood, thicket, wooded height
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure
Same Word by TWOT Number: 888, 889
*​
​* ويقول قاموس " The Complete Word Study Dictionary " :
**
* *H3293

ַיַער
ya‛ar: I. A masculine noun referring to a    forest, woods; honeycomb.   This word is used in contexts and texts where  it means a forest,   thicket, woods (2Sa_18:8; 1Ki_7:2; Zec_11:2). It  depicts a man-made or   humanly manicured natural park area (Ecc_2:6).
II. A masculine noun meaning honeycomb.  The word has this sense in Son_5:1. It refers to an item the lover has  eaten within his garden of delight.
III. A masculine proper noun meaning  Jaar. It may refer to a city by this name, "city of forests," Kiriath  Jearim, or simply the field of Jaar (NIV, Psa_132:6).

**
**القواميس تقول : تعني غابة  VS.  المسلم يقول : لا تعني أبداً غابة* 

 *القواميس تقول : تعني مكان للعسل  VS.  المسلم يقول : لا تعني أبداً **مكان للعسل*​ 


*ماذا نفعل ؟!!! هل نصدق المسلم ام القواميس !؟
انها ليست مشكلة التواجة مع هذه القواميس فحسب بل مشكلة المسلم في التواجة مع العلم !

إنها محنة العقل !*



> *ولنا في ذلك قرينة من العهد القديم الذي إستخدم كلمة يعر " בַּיַּעַר " لترمز إلى هذا الأمر*


*" أمر " اية سيادتك !؟ مش توضح لنا برضو عشان نكون معاك في الصورة ؟!*




> *(الفانديك)(يشوع)(Jos-17-18)(بل يكون لك الجبل لانه وعر* *فتقطعه وتكون لك مخارجه.فتطرد الكنعانيين لان لهم مركبات حديد لانهم اشداء)*
> *
> כִּי הַר יִהְיֶה-לָּךְ, כִּי-* * יַעַר הוּא, וּבֵרֵאתוֹ, וְהָיָה לְךָ תֹּצְאֹתָיו:  כִּי-תוֹרִישׁ אֶת-הַכְּנַעֲנִי, כִּי רֶכֶב בַּרְזֶל לוֹ--כִּי חָזָק, הוּא.  {פ}*


 
*طيب  وبعدين ؟ اية للي استفدناه من النص ده ؟ دورت على اية مذكورة في اي قاموس  وحطتها بالعربي والعبري وعلمت على كلمة وعر ! ، اية الجديد ؟ فين الدليل  برضو ؟ قدمت اية جديد في الجزء ده ؟!! وهو انت بتاخدها بالقرينة فقط ! بالشبة !؟*



> وهنا تحديد أكثر دقة لمكان وقوع هذه البشارة وتحقيق النبوة


 

*بعد  كل ده المسلم لسة مقتنع ان في نبوة في الموضوع كله عن نبي !! عجبي ! وكمان  بعد كل التجاوزات دي جاي بيقول أن النص بيحدد بأكثر دقة مكان وقوع البشارة  !
بشارة اية بس ؟!!!!


صدق صديقي عندما قال : ان من كتر وهم المسلمين بأن  الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على نبوة تخص نبيهم كنبي حقيقي أصبح عدد نبوات الكتاب  المقدس عندهم عن نبيهم أكثر من آيات الكتاب المقدس نفسه !!!


*


> إنها الأرض الأكثر وعورة ، الأكثر صعوبة في جزيرة العرب


*جبت منين لفظ " الأكثر " ده كمان ؟؟!!!!
وجبت منين لفظ " جزيرة العرب " هو التاني !!!؟
وانهو جزيرة عرب ؟ هل الخاصة بالخرائط القديمة التي تصفها ام في وضعها الحالي !؟

اية الموضوع الغريب ده ! مافيش حاجة واحدة فيه صح !*



> *وكما  نرى ، على الخريطة ان أعلي وأوعر تضاريس هي التي تقع في منطقة الحجاز   التي تقع فيها مكة والمدينة المنورة وباقي المدن التي وردت في البشارة .*


*بصوا بقى الحتة دي غريبة جدا وانا اتوقع انه كتبها وهو نائم ولم يقرأها ابداً !

أولا : هى " مكة " و " المدينة المنورة " في  البشارة كمان واحنا مانعرفش !!؟ كله عند العرب صابون ! اية المانع ندخل  كمان القدس والقاهرة و الرياض والدمام وابو ظبي !! عادي هو في مسلم هايراجع  ورانا ؟!! نام وصحي وقال ان مكة في البشارة وكمان المدينة المنورة ! ، كل  ده بيمهد لقل المسلمين انهم يلاقوا الكلام اللي هم عايزينه فيكملوا بدون  بحث في الموضوع وتبدأ التشكرات !!*

*ثانيا : شوفوا يا جماعة الخريطة اللي هو حاطتها بنفسه ودققوا فيها كويس جداً عشان تعذروني لو الواحد مابقاش يرد على شبهات المسلمين !!

*



​*
**أريدكم أن تركزوا على أمرين وهما :

1. زمن الخريطة ، فستجدوه على الخريطة على اليسار " لعام 1385هـ 1965 م "  .....! فتخيلوا مدى بعد الفترة الزمنية بين هذا التوقيت وبين التوقيت  القديم ! قرابة 2500 عام !!! شايفين كام !! 2500 عاااااااااااااااااااااام  !! فيها كل حاجة ممكن تتغير تماماً سواء اسماء او مفاهيم او معالم او  تضاريس !!! وعجبي على المسلم الذي يضع خريطة تدينه !

2. مفتاح الخريطة فالخريطة وضعت بجانب اللون " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  " أعلى من 2000 متر وهذا هو اعلى ارتفاع بحسب مفتاح الخريطة ، حيث أن  الإرتفاع الأصغر مباشرة هو " من 500 الى 2000 " وهو الذي يقول عليه المسلم  بالخطأ انه اعلى ارتفاع ! وهو ليس اعلى ارتفاع ! بل الثاني حيث أن منطقة  عسير هى الأعلى ! وهذا كله بالرغم من ان النبوة لم تقل أصلاً جبال بل قالت  شهد وغابة وهذا كله ايضاً بالرغم من ان النبوة لم تقل اصلا كلمة " أعلى "  !! فالمسلم يعيش في الأوهام ، يخترع الشيء ويصدقه ويدلل عليه بدليل ياليته  كان صحيحاً بل حاله كحال الموضوع كله خاطيء وفي النهاية يقول بشارة بنبينا  في الكتاب المقدس ! افلا تستحون !

هذا هو مستوى المسلمين !!

*


> * فالبشارة تحدد مكان البشارة*


*ديمو كراسي .... :smile02*



*هانرجع تاني في الجزء القادم على موضوع اللغة الي مسبب له عقدة نفسيه !*




> *النص  الماسوري  وردت فيه  كلمة ערב  مرتين بقراءة  " بلاد العرب " ونحن هنا  بصدد تحديد  قراءة الكلمة الثانية كما حددنا قراءة الأولى في فصلٍ سابقٍ .*


*هذه الجملة في حد ذاتها بها خطأ شنيع جداً سيظل لا يلتفت اليه طوال مشاركته هذه وهو ، أنه يقول ان قراءة النص الماسوري " ערב " بقراءة " بلاد العرب " وهنا انا اريد ان اعرف كيف عرف ان " ערב  " وردت بمعنى " بلاد العرب " ولم ترد مثلا بمعني " المساء " ؟! فإن النص  الماسوري عبري والإختلاف هو في ترجمة العبري نفسه ! سواء كان الى يوناني او  انجليزي او لاتيني او سرياني حتى ! فكيف يقول هذا الكلام ؟!
بمعنى أخر ، كيف ازاي احدد معنى كلمة في مخطوط عبري بإستعمال لغة اخرى غير  العبري !! ، بمعنى اخر ، انا ممكن اقول فقط هنا ، نفس الكلام ده بس هاغير  كلمة " بلاد العرب " واحطها " المساء " واقول :
*



> *النص الماسوري  وردت فيه  كلمة ערב  مرتين بقراءة  " المساء " ونحن هنا بصدد تحديد  قراءة الكلمة الثانية كما حددنا قراءة الأولى في فصلٍ سابقٍ .*


*فـ اية المانع هنا ؟ !!! ، المسلم هنا نسي انه بيحدد القراءة العربية " بلاد العرب " على اساس ترجمة الفانديك !!! مش النص العبري نفسه ولكن عن طريق " ترجمة " !*



*شوفوا الجزء المضحك اللي جاي في كلامه :*



> *Leningrad codex B 19 a :*​*
> 
> מַשָּׂא, בַּעְרָב:  בַּיַּעַר בַּ עְרַב תָּלִינוּ, אֹרְחוֹת דְּדָנִים.
> 
> ...





> *وكذلك في الفولجاتا التي ترجمت في القرن الثالث الميلادي
> 
> * *Onus in Arabia in saltu ad vesperam dormietis in semitis Dodanim.*​*
> 
> ...


*


وانا اشكره جزيل الشكر واقدم له اعذب التحيات على هذا الإثبات الرائع للكلمة ولكن السؤال الآن ، هو اثبت أن كلمة " ביער " تعني " at evening  " أي المساء ، فما هو الذي كان يدافع عنه ويعض بالنواجز عليه في اول جزء  واتهم العلامة القمص تادرس بالتدليس !!؟ انه اثبت بنفسه ما اراد نفيه بنفسه  ايضاً !! فأين بحث هذا الذي يتحول فيه الباحث من مدافع من رافض لمعنى كلمة  بكل قوته الى مؤيد لمعنى نفس الكلمة بكل قوته ايضاً ؟!!*



*وسؤال صغير :*
*طالما  أن اثبت ان  الكلمة الثانية تعني " المساء "وهى نفس الكلمة الأولى ، ما  المانع أن تكون  الكلمة الأولى ايضاً تعني المساء كما قال العلماء ؟

*


> 2 – إستخدمت كلمة " المساء "  بدلاً من " بلاد العرب " .





> *
> 
> جاءت قراءة كلمة ערב  الثانية في النص الماسوري بقراءة " بلاد العرب "*


*جبت منين الكلام ده يا مسلم ؟*




> *مما يعطي لهذه القراءة الأفضلية عن قراءة النص الماسوري ، إذا أنها القراءة الأقدم والأكثر إنتشاراً .*


*


واما  عن القدم فلو اخذنا فقط بالقدم لأنتفى موضوعك بترجمة واحدة وهى السبعينية  اذ انها لا تحتوى على الجزء " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " اصلاً ، فلا يوجد  وحي ولا يوجد بلاد ولا يوجد عرب !!!! ها ، تحب نخليها سبعينية ؟!!*







> *فاليهود كانوا يسكنون تيماء لعلمهم بقدوم نبي ، فكانوا يعرفون هذا النبي كما يعرفون أبناءهم ،*


*
وطبعا بعد هذا الكلام ، مطلوب مننا اننا نهلل ونكبر ! صح ؟! ، ازاي ؟ ليه ؟  مش مهم لكن المهم ان المسلم قال كلمة ولازم الكل يصفق له ! كدة ! ولا  بدليل ولا بمصدر ولا بأي حاجة ! ، هو الراجل اقر ان اليهود كانوا في شبة  الجزيرة عشان منتظرين نبي فلازم احنا نصدقه عشا المسلم قال كدة ! هي دي  اصول البحث العلمي !! ، لا و أية كمان ! دا كانوا عارفينه كما يعرفون  ابناءهم ! شايفين الدروشة اللي المسلم فيها ! ، قاعد في البلد وعمال يفتي !  اي كلام في اي حاجة في اي هزار ، المهم انه يرص شوية كلام من اللي بيعجبوا  المسلمين وخلاص ! ويخرج يقول " بحث " !! *



*الجزء الخاص بالخرائط ومن هم هذه القبائل والأماكن تم مناقشته في الموضوع اعلاه بالتفصيل الممل فلن نكرره هنا ..*






> ولا شك أن هذا المهاجر هو رسول الإسلام


*

يا راجل ؟ يا رجل تصدق زعلتني !؟ ، لا شك انه رسول الإسلام ! من اين جاء لك  الشك اصلا لإثبات انه هو رسول الإسلام لتقول انه لا شك في انه يكون رسول  الإسلام !

انت بتخترع ؟** اي حاجة في اي حاجة وكدة تطلع لنا بتأكيد انه " لا شك انه رسول الإسلام " ؟ مش يمكن يكون اي حد تاني ! :t31:*






*انظروا الى ادلة هذا الباحث :*



> [1] قاموس الكتاب المقدس .
> [2]   http://www.arabicacademy.org.eg/admi...%20-%20179.doc
> [3]   The chaldee paraphrase on the prophet Isaiah . translated by REV. C. W. H. PALI . p 66.​ [4] قاموس الكتاب المقدس .
> [5]   http://www.arabicacademy.org.eg/admi...%20تاريخية.doc
> ...


*
يستشهد برابطين على النت لواحد اسمه * *مراد كامل لا نعرف من هو ولا دكتور في أي مجمع ولكن زميلنا المسلم يستشهد به وخلاص ! هو كدة !

وانرظوا الة الإستشهاد السابع ! انه لزميل مسلم في المنتديات مواضيعه اشبه  بالنكات الهستيرية من كثر الأخطاء الواقعة فيها ! وله كتاب حديث لم اتمالك  نفسي من الضحك عندما قرأته ! ، هذا يكتب بغير علم وذلك ينقل عنه بغير علم  وكأن الأول رأيه حجة علينا !! عجبي ! 

*


> *وكانوا يقولون للعرب أن الله سيبعث نبيّ سيقاتلكم ونقاتلكم معه :
> 
> فعن السدي أنه قال : كانت العرب تمر باليهود فيؤذونهم ، وكانوا يجدون محمدا   صلى الله عليه وسلم في التوراة ، ويسألون الله أن يبعثه فيقاتلوا معه   العرب. فلما جاءهم محمد كفروا به ، حين لم يكن من بني إسرائيل . [8]*


*المسلم  هنا لم يعطي لنا كتاب حديث معتبر لنر اخراج الحديد من علماء الحديث بل  اعطى لنا تفسير وكان ما في التفاسير هو صحيح وهو ملزم بالأحاديث الواردة  فهي ! فإني بحثت ولم اجد الحديث هذا الا في كتب التفسير ( على حد بحثي في ما يقرب 5400 كتاب اسلامي ) فمن الأفضل أن يعطينا المصدر ونحن نذهب اليه ونتأكد من سند الحديث و إخراجه ، مع ايراده طبعا ..*



*ولكن  المشكلة الحقيقية هى وجود حديث مقارب جداً جداً لما يريد أن يوصله الزميل  الينا وهذا الحديث حكم عليه علماء الإسلام أنفسهم بالضعف :*

*

* *1 - **  عن ابن عباس قال : كانت يهود خيبر تقاتل غطفان ، فكلما التقوا هزمت يهود  فعاذت بهذا الدعاء : اللهم إنا نسألك بحق محمد النبي الأمي الذي وعدتنا أن  تخرجه لنا آخر الزمان إلا نصرتنا عليهم ، فكانوا إذا دعوا بهذا الدعاء  هزموا غطفان ، فلما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفروا به ، فأنزل الله تعالى { وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به } *
*الراوي:       عبدالله بن عباس      المحدث:           ابن تيمية           -   المصدر:  التوسل والوسيلة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم: 227
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  هذا مما أنكره عليه العلماء فإن عبد الملك بن هارون من أضعف الناس وهو عند أهل العلم بالرجال متروك بل كذاب ، وهذا الحديث من جملتها * 
 ﻿   *2 - **  عن ابن عباس قال : كانت يهود خيبر تقاتل غطفان فكلما التقوا هزمت يهود  فعاذت بهذا الدعاء : اللهم إنا نسألك بحق محمد النبي الأمي الذي وعدتنا أن  تخرجه لنا آخر الزمان إلا نصرتنا عليهم فكانوا إذا دعوا بهذا الدعاء هزموا  غطفان ، فلما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفروا به فأنزل الله تعالى { وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به } *
*الراوي:       سعيد بن جبير      المحدث:           ابن تيمية           -   المصدر:  مجموع الفتاوى   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/299
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  فيه عبد الملك بن هارون من أضعف الناس وهو عند أهل العلم بالرجال متروك بل كذاب * 

​ *http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith/فلما+جاءهم+محمد+كفروا+به/+w*​*
فهل يبني زميلنا الفاضل نبوته على احاديث ضعيفة ؟

فلنكمل في موضوعه الثاني ، وهو الآن سيتكلم عن مدة الثلاث سنوات فتعالوا نفترض انها صحيحة بعد ان اثبتنا انها خاطئة تماماً ....


*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*
*


> *[FONT=&quot]وماذا قوله في قراءة مخطوط 1QIsa [FONT=&quot] التي ترجع للقرن الثاني قبل الميلاد والتي نسفت تلفيق وإلصاق تلك النبوة لسرجون ؟**[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
في الحقيقة لا أعرف ، حتى لو اعتبرنا ان النص يقول " ثلاث سنين " ، كيف نسف نسب الحدث لسرجون ؟
**
وفي حقيقة الحقيقة ، لا عرف ايضاً ، حتى لو كان نسف الخبر لسرجون ، وهذا لن يحدث ، فما علاقة رسول الإسلام بالموضوع ايضاً ...؟؟!!


كان يجب على الزميل ان يشرح كيف يكون هذا أو ذاك يصلون بالموضوع لنبي   الإسلام ، فإنه الموضوع كله عبارة احد الأشخاص بحث عن كلمة " عرب " في   الكتاب المقدس وقال ، بس ، هى دي النبوة ، وبدأت الأساطير حول تكوين نبوة   من عدم !

*


> *[FONT=&quot]ففي حالتنا هذا عندما يضع المخطوط 1QIsa[FONT=&quot]  امام اي نص ماسوري آخر فلا صوت يعلو فوق صوت نص قمران ، وهنا في تلك  الحالة نستطيع أن نقول مخطوط قديم ، ومخطوط حديث .... وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح .**[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*بالطبع   الجملة الأخيرة تعرفنا بمدى علم هذا الزميل بعلم النقد كافة وبالنقد   الأدنى خاصة فهناك أسباب كثيرة لكي نقول أن القراءة هذه هى الصحيحة ام هى   الخاطئة فعامل القدم ليس هو العامل الوحيد ، وكما اثبتنا في ردنا الأول عدة   اسباب ، ولا يوجد سبب واحد على الأقل لتفضيل تلك القراءة رغم انها لا  تؤثر  في الموضوع بشأن النبوة المزعومة على الإطلاق ... حتى عامل القدم قد  تغلبت  عليه تماماً القراءة اليونانية السبعينيية ... فما الباقي بعد هذا ؟*



> *[FONT=&quot] وجاءت المخطوطة 1QIsa [FONT=&quot] لتصحح خطأ السبعينية وتثبت أصاله تلك الجملة ، لتكون الرقيب على السبعينية وليس العكس :**[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*يعود زميلنا ويقول جملة كهذه أشبة بالضحك المستمر على عقول المسلمين ففيها :


1. ناقض نفسه حالاً ، سريعاً ، فوراً ، عندما قال   الآن أن قمران جاءت رقيبة على السبعينية ( وقمران جاءت بعد السبعينية في   الزمن ) وهو الذي منذ قليل قد قال " وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح   " ، ففوراً قد قلب الموازين طالما ان لا احد يقرأ كلامه ويحاسبه عليه !   فتارة الأقدم هو الأصح ( وهذا ليس بهذه السهولة ) وتارة أخرى أن الأجدد هو   الأصح ( وهذا ايضا ليس بهذه السهولة ) ، ولكن هل تعرفون لماذا يقول جملة   كهذه لا تُزن في ميزان العلم مطلقاً ؟ لأنه لو اعتبر الأقدم هو الأصح وهى   السبعينيية ، فموضوعه ينهدم بهذا فقط ، حيث اننا وكما قلنا السبعينيية لا   يوجد بها من الأساس كلمة " وحي " ولا يوجد بها ايضا " بلاد العرب " فينهدم   الموضوع كله بضربة واحدة !! ولهذا قال جملة كهذه !!! أرأيتم مدى الصدق  ومدى  الأمانة العلمية بل والعقلية ؟!


2. كيف تقوم مخطوطة عبرية بتصحح خطأ ترجمة يونانية !!!؟ ولن استكمل والحكم للقاري على ما نراه من نقاط في هكذا مواضيع !!

3. بنفس المبدأ المغلوط ، تكون كل المخطوطات التالية لمخطوطة اشعياء القمرانية جاءت لتصحح خطأ قمران !! + !! = !!!! وعجبي !!
*



> *ألا وهي الترجمة الإنجليزية لترجوم يوناثان التي أعدها علماء نصارى توافق نفس الترجمة التي ترجمناها :
> *


*
أولاً : لا يوجد علماء نصارى ترجموا هذه الترجمة لان النصارى قد انتهوا منذ أمد بعيد فلا تخلط بين ناصريين وبين نصارى ...

و إن كنت لك رأي مخالف فطالعنا به هنا : **مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !*
*
ثانياً : لا يمكنك أن تستدل بـ " ترجوم " آرامي   على نص عبري لأن الموضوع عن شبهة نقدية نصية وبالتالي فلا يصح الإستشهاد   بترجوم آرامي للنص العبري لانه سيفسر المعنى ويضيف ويحذف كما سنرى فيما بعد   وكما يعلم من له أدنى علم بماهية الترجوم ...

ثالثاً : لا يمكنك الإستشهاد بترجمة إنجليزية للنص الآرامي للترجوم ، لان الترجمة بحسب المترجم ممكن أن تخطيء هنا ، كما سنرى ...*






> *وهذا    كذب علني مفضوح مبني على الجهل الشديد باللغة العبرية كما عودنا ذلك   الشخص  طيلة ما فات من رد ، يقول الترجوم في عبارة مباشرة وواضحة :
> 
> **אְרֵי כִדנָן אְמַר יוי לִי בְסֹוף שְנַיָא כִשנֵי אְגִירָא וִיסוּף כָל יְקָרְהֹון דעַרבָאֵי**
> 
> ...


*

بغض   النظر عن المسبات التي يكيلها والإتهامات التي يوجهها الزميل فأننا سنرى   من هو الجاهل ومن هو المدلس حسب الأدلة والمراجع ولنبدأ وأدعوا له   بالإحتمال ..*



*
قد قلنا سابقا أنه لا يمكنه استخدام الترجوم الآرامي لتحديد قراءة كلمة عبرية ، اي   شبهة نصية في نص عبري أيضاً لانه وببساطة " ترجوم " وليس " نسخة " فالترجوم آرامي ويقوم بتفسير النص العبري ويضيف عليه بحسب ما يراه من تفسير ...   والآن لنلقي نظرة على النص 16 في الترجوم :

אְרֵי כִדנָן אְמַר יוי לִי בְסֹוף שְנַיָא כִשנֵי אְגִירָא וִיסוּף כָל יְקָרְהֹון דעַרבָאֵי׃
*
 *
و انا اريد ان اعرف ، ما علاقة هذا النص بالنص الموجود في النص الماسوري :

כי־כה אמר אדני אלי בעוד שׁנה כשׁני שׂכיר וכלה כל־כבוד קדר׃

وبالطبع أيضاً النص القمراني لنفس النص ( مع الإختلافات التي عرفناها ) ...


بالطبع أتكلم عن رسم الحروف كآرامي وعبري ، فالفارق بين " سنة " و" سنين " حرف هنا وحرفين هناك فما العلاقة بإستخدام ترجوم يستخدم حروف أخرى ؟!

هل كل هذه الإختلافات بينهما لم تجعل الأخ المعترض يتحاشى إستخدام الترجوم للتدليل على وجود كلمة من عدمها ؟! 
فإن كان سيتمسك بوجود كلمة هنا سأطالبه بوجود كل الكلمات بلا إستثناء بنفس الرسم سواء في قمران أو في النص الماسوري ، وليتفضل بإستخراجهم....

الشيء العجيب والغريب والمذهل حقاً أننا لو رجعنا لترجوم يوناثان ولكن هذه المرة للنص رقم 13 فسنجده جاء فيه :

**מַטַל כָס דִלוָט לְאַשקָאָה יָת עַרבָאֵי בְחוּרשָא בְרַמשָא יְבִיתוּן שְיָרַת בְנֵי דְדָן׃*




 *
فما العلاقة بين هذا النص وبين النص الماسوري أو حتى القمراني :

משׂא בערב ביער בערב תלינו ארחות דדנים׃*


 *فهل نص ترجوم يوناثان يوجد به " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " من الأساس ؟؟!!!!*

 *فصدقوني لو عرضت لكم معاني هذه الكلمات لتخيلتم اني اتحدث في موضوع اخر !*




 *واما عن الترجمة التي أتى بها فتعالوا لنقرأ فيها بعض الشيء ونراها ..*



 *سأضع النص الآرامي لترجوم يوناثان وسأضع ترجمة هذا الكتاب له ونسأل سؤال للمعترض ..*

*الآية : 13*

*מַטַל כָס דִלוָט לְאַשקָאָה יָת עַרבָאֵי בְחוּרשָא בְרַמשָא יְבִיתוּן שְיָרַת בְנֵי דְדָן׃* 






*
**وبإختصار ، هل الكلام المظلل بالأصفر هذا موجود في النص العبري للنص الماسوري او القمراني ؟! هل يرضاه زميلنا ؟*

*لو  إرتضاه فلا يوجد له موضوع اذ ان النص يقول في مقدمته ( وهى المعول عليها  لبناء كل الموضوع اصلا ) : The Burden of the cup of the cursing فهل هنا يوجد  وحي ( أوراكل ) أم حمل وثقل ولعنة سيشربها العرب؟ أو يوجد بلاد العرب من الأساس ؟!! فهل تحرى الدقة زميلنا أم ظل يكيل  بالإتهامات مصحوبة بالقصاصات من هنا ومن هناك لينسج ثوب لا يمكن أن يترابط و  ايضا خاطيء في كل جوانبه ليخرج لنا بنبوة عن نبيه !!؟*



*الآية : 16

**אְרֵי כִדנָן אְמַר יוי לִי בְסֹוף שְנַיָא כִשנֵי אְגִירָא וִיסוּף כָל יְקָרְהֹון דעַרבָאֵי׃* 









*ونفس الأمر ، هل يوجد الكلام المظلل بالأصفر هذا في قمران او للنص الماسوري ؟*


*سأبسط الإجابة عليه واعطيه ما غفل عنه في الإستشهاد وهو المقدمة لهذه الترجمة وكيف تتكون :
*




*فهل  هنا هو يترجم من الترجوم ام يتابع الـ English Authorized Version of the  Hebrew text و يقارن بين the best Christian and Jewish editions of this  Paraphrase ؟؟ فليت القاريء يقرأ ويعي !*

*بل و الأغرب ، تعالوا لنرى ماذا جاء في مقدمة ترجوم يوناثان :*

*The main text is that of the Mikraot Gedolot HaKeter edition (Bar Ilan University Press, 1992–) prepared by M. Cohen (which may correspond to different manus c r i p t s for each book;  see that volume for details). Variants from Sperber’s main text and  apparatus are marked 2 and 3 respectively. Additional verse-length  toseftot appearing in Sperber are cited after the main text as variants  4–6.*​ *In  the single case of Targum Jonathan to Zephaniah, however, the main text  is rather that re-edited by Josep Ribera Florit in “La version aramaica  del Profeta Sofonias,” EstBib 40 (1982): 127–158 with variants (marked as 2) from his apparatus.*​ *Preparation  of this electronic database was made possible by grants from the  National Endowment for the Humanities and Hebrew Union College-Jewish  Institute of Religion.*​ *EstBib Estudios biblicos*

*Comprehensive Aramaic Lexicon. (2005; 2005). Targum Jonathan to the Prophets. Hebrew Union College.


**فهل هذا الذي يستشهد به ؟*







> *[FONT=&quot]بينما تطابق قراءة ترجوم يوناثان قراءة نص المخطوط 1QIsa[FONT=&quot] بإستثناء كلمة **שלוש[FONT=&quot] الموجودة في نص المخطوط[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


*

هذا ممتاز أنك وصلت إليه وعليه فلا يوجد موضوع من الأساس لك لأن كلمة " ثلاث " لم تأتِ أصلاً وكلنا نعرف ان الترجوم يمكنه ان يفسر كلمة " سنة " الى " سنين " بحسب ما يراه المفسر فيه، فالترجوم ليس نقل ، نسخ ولصق بل ترجمة ديناميكية ، وأيضاً الكلمة الأخيرة للترجوم وهى " **דעַרבָאֵי** "  أي " العرب " تختلف عن النص القمراني حيث جاءت فيه " **קדר** " اي " قيدار " .

*​ 



> *وهنا  لا يتكلم  عن عقوبة مثل التي حلت على برية البحر ( اش 21 : 1 ) او دومة (  اش 21 : 11 )  او صور ( اش 23 : 1 ) كما يقول هذا الشخص ، ولو تفصحنا تلك  النصوص في  لغتها الاصلية لوقفنا على الآتي :
> *


*وهذه  فاجعة صريحة يخالف بها كل التفاسير العالمية في كل اللغات وكل العصور وفي  اليهودية والمسيحيية والتاريخ و اللغة وكل شيء تقريباً ، فهذا تُعد فضيحة  أن يطلق من نفسه تفسيراً بالأهواء فأنا أستطيع أن اضع له أكثر من 100 تفسير  ينفون كلامه جملة وتفصيلاً ، ولكن هل هذا هو البحث العلمي الأكاديمي الذي  يبحث بحق وعدل و إنصاف ؟! ، هل هذه هى المصداقية العلمية والأدبية للباحث ؟  هل نحن نفسر القرآن والأحاديث على هوانا ؟! هل يرضى احد المسلمين أن نفسر  قرانه ضاربين بالتفاسير الإسلامية المعتمدة لأعمدة التفسير الإسلامي عرض  الحائط ؟ هل عرفتم الفرق بين الأكاديمية وبين الـ ..... ؟!

حقاً يا حسرة على مستوى الباحثين المسلمين ...*





> *فمطلعه يتكون من كلمة مسّا משא أي وحي أو نبوة بَ ב حرف جر بمعنى في كما استخدم مع كلمة يَعَر ערב فترجمت בערב بيَعَر إلي في الوعر ، عراف ערב اي بمعنى العرب .
> والمعنى ككل
> وحي إلهي / نبوءة في أرض العرب .*


*
بالطبع أحبتي القُراء قد رددنا على هذا الجزء اعلاه في تفصيل حرف البيت  لماذا جاء هنا ، ولكن أنا أريد أن اتوافق معه تماماً كي تعرفوا ان الشبهات  الإسلامية حتى و إن توافقت مع وجهة نظر طارحيها فإنها لا تخدم مصالحهم  أبداً ، فسنقول أن المعنى هو " نبوءة في أرض العرب  " ونتماشى معه ، فالمعنى ايضا أنها نبوة ستتحقق في ارض العرب ، فأين قال  النص - حتى كما تريده انت - نبي في ارض العرب !!!!!!!؟ نبوءة في أرض العرب  أي نوءة بشأن ما سيحدث في بلاد العرب ! فمشكلتك عزيزي هو ضعف المنطق وكذا  العلم وكذا الحقيق العلمي واما عن المنطق فحتى ما تريده لا يخدمك فماذا  نفعل لك ؟!*




> *وبغض   النظر عن تحريف الترجمة العربية – كالعادة – وانها اضافت عبارة " وحي من   جهة " التي لا وجود لها في النصوص العبرية ولا غير العبرية*


*وهذا  تدليس صريح مباشر لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد جهل ولكنه تدليس صريح ، حيث أنه  يريد أن يطعن في التراجم العربية ليقول انهم ليسوا علماء لانه يعلم انه لا  يقدر أن يتساوى مع اي نقطة في علم عالم أجنبي ! وهذا تدليس ، فإن الغالبية  العظمى القصوى الساحقة شبة التامة وشبة الكاملة قد اضافت رابط في الوسط !  وسنعرض عليكم التراجم ولكن قبل أن نعرضها نريد أن نلتفت الى العبارة " التي لا وجود لها في النصوص العبرية ولا غير العبرية  " ، وبالطبع فإن غير العبرية يمكن ان يكون انجليزية او فرنسية او سريانية  او او او او ! فهل هذا الإنسان واعي لما يكتب ام يخط الكلمات ليحشو الصفحات  ؟!


**Isa 21:13

**(SVD)  وحي من جهة بلاد العرب: في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين.*


*(ALAB) نبوءة بشأن شبه الجزيرة العربية: ستبيتين في صحاري بلاد العرب يا قوافل الددانيين،*

*(2SVD)  وحي من جهة بلاد العرب: في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين.*

*(GNA) وحي على العرب: بيتوا في صحراء العرب، يا قوافل الددانيين! *

*(JAB) قول على العربة: في الغابة في العربة تبيتون يا قوافل الددانيين. *​*
(ACV) The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia ye shall lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites.

(AKJ) The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall you lodge, O you traveling companies of Dedanim.

(AMP)  The mournful, inspired prediction (a burden to be lifted up)  concerning Arabia: In the forests and thickets of Arabia you shall  lodge, O you caravans of Dedanites [from northern Arabia]. 

(AOV)  Godspraak teen Arabië. In die bos in Arabië moet julle vernag, karavane van die Dedaniete! 

**(ASB) وحي عن بلاد العرب. يا قوافل ددان يا من تبيتون في صحراء العرب،*​*
(ASV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites. 

(BBE)  The word about Arabia. In the thick woods of Arabia will be your night's resting-place, O travelling bands of Dedanites! 

(BCN)  Yr oracl am Arabia: Yn llwyni Arabia y lletywch, chwi garafanau Dedanim; 

(Bibeln)  Utsaga ?ver Arabien. Tagen natth?rb?rge i Arabiens vildmark, I karavaner fr?n Dedan. 

(Bishops)  The burthen concernyng Arabia. In the wooddes of Arabia shall ye tary all nyght, euen in the streetes of Dedanim. 

(BUL)  Наложеното за Арабия пророчество : Привечер ще слезете в гората да пренощувате. О дедански кервани. 

(CBK)  Břímě na Arabii. Po lesích v Arabii nocleh  mívati budete, ó pocestní  Dedanských. 

(CEV)  This is a message for Arabs who live in the barren desert in the region of Dedan: You must order your caravans 

(CJB)  A prophecy about Arabia: You caravans of D'danim will camp in the desert growth of Arabia.

(CLV) LOAD IN ARABIA In the wildwood, in Arabia, you are lodging, caravans of Dedanites."

(clVulgate)  Onus in Arabia. [In saltu ad vesperam dormietis, in semitis Dedanim.

(Darby)  The burden against Arabia. In the forest of Arabia shall ye lodge, ye caravans of Dedanites. 

(DRB)  The burden in Arabia. In the forest at evening you shall sleep, in the paths of Dedanim. 

(ESV)  The oracle concerning Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites. 

(FPR)  Ennustus Arabiaa vastaan. Yöpykää Arabian viidakoissa, dedanilaiset matkueet. 

(GEB)  Ausspruch über Arabien. In der Wildnis von Arabien müßt ihr übernachten, Karawanen der Dedaniter. 

(Geneva)  The burden against Arabia. In the forest of Arabia shall yee tarie all night, euen in the waies of Dedanim. 

(GLB)  Dies ist die Last über Arabien: ihr werdet im Walde in Arabien herbergen, ihr Reisezüge der Dedaniter. 

(GNB)  This is a message about Arabia. People of Dedan, you whose caravans camp in the barren country of Arabia, 

(GW)  This is the divine revelation about Arabia. You caravan of  travelers from the people of Dedan will spend the night in the forest of  Arabia. 

(HCSB)  An oracle against Arabia: You will camp for the night in the scrublands of the desert, you caravans of Dedanites. 

(HCSB-r)  An oracle against Arabia: 
You will camp for the night
in the scrublands of the desert, 
you caravans of Dedanites.

(HKB)  Jövendölés Arábia ellen: Az  erdõben háltok Arábiában,  Dédán utazó seregei. 

(HNV)  The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia you will lodge, you caravans of Dedanim. 

(IAV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim. 

(IBIS)  Inilah pesan tentang Arab: Hai, orang Dedan, kafilah-kafilahmu berkemah di semak belukar tanah Arab. 

(ICE)  Spádómur um Arabíu. Takið  náttstað í kjarrinu að kveldi,  þér kaupmannalestir Dedansmanna! 

(INR)  Oracolo contro l'Arabia. Passerete la notte nelle foreste, in Arabia, o carovane dei Dedaniti! 

(IRL)  Oracolo contro l'Arabia. Passerete la notte nelle foreste, in Arabia, o carovane dei Dedaniti! 

(ISRAV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim. 

(ITB)  Ucapan ilahi terhadap Arabia. Di belukar di Arabia kamu akan bermalam, hai kafilah-kafilah orang Dedan! 

(Phillips NT) 

(JST)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanim.

(JOSMTH) The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanim.

(JPS)  The burden upon Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites. 

(KJ2000)  The burden concerning Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall you lodge, O you traveling companies of Dedanites.

(KJV+TVM)  The burden4853 upon Arabia6152. In the forest3293 in  Arabia6152 shall ye lodge3885 [8799], O ye travelling companies736 of  Dedanim1720.

(KJV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim. 

(KJV+)  The burden4853 upon Arabia.6152 In the forest3293 in Arabia6152  shall ye lodge,3885 O ye traveling companies736 of Dedanim.1720 

(KJV-1611)  The burden vpon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall yee lodge, O yee trauelling companies of Dedanim. 

(KJV21)  The burden upon Arabia: In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanites.

(KJVA)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim. 

(KJVR)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanim. 

(KRV)  아라비아에 관한 경고라 드단 대상이여 너희가 아라비아 수풀에서 유숙하리라 

(LBP)  The prophecy concerning Arabia. In the evening you shall lodge in the forest, in the highway of Dornim.

(Lamsa)   The prophecy concerning Arabia. In the evening you shall lodge in the forest, in the highway of Dornim.

(LBLA)  Profecía sobre Arabia. En las espesuras de Arabia pasad la noche, caravanas de dedanitas. 

(LITV)  The burden of Arabia: You shall stay in the forest of Arabia, travelers of Dedanites. 

(LDB) Omugngu oguli ku Buwalabu. Mu kibira mu Buwalabu mwe mulisula, mmwe ebibiina ebya Abadedeni ebitambula.

(LXX)  ἐν τῷ δρυμῷ ἑσπέρας κοιμηθήσῃ ἐν τῇ ὁδῷ Δαιδαν. 

(LXX+ & WH+) εν G1722[PREP] τω G3588[T-DSM] δρυμω G[N-DSM] εσπερας  G2073[N-GSF] κοιμηθηση G2837[V-FPI-2S] εν G1722[PREP] τη G3588[T-DSF]  οδω G3598[N-DSF] δαιδαν G[N-PRI]

(LXX+) εν 1722[PREP] τω 3588[T-DSM] δρυμω [N-DSM] εσπερας 2073[N-GSF]  κοιμηθηση 2837[V-FPI-2S] εν 1722[PREP] τη 3588[T-DSF] οδω 3598[N-DSF]  δαιδαν [N-PRI]

(Brenton)  Thou mayest lodge in the forest in the evening, or in the way of Daedan. 

(MKJV)  The burden against Arabia: You shall stay in the forest of Arabia, O traveling companies of Dedanites. 

(MSG)  A Message concerning Arabia: You'll have to camp out in the desert badlands, you caravans of Dedanites. 

(NAS+)  The oracle about Arabia . In the thickets of Arabia you must spend the night , O caravans736  of Dedanites1720 . 

(NAS77)  The oracle about Arabia. In the thickets of Arabia you must spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites. 

(NASB)  The oracle about Arabia. In the thickets of Arabia you must spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites. 

(NASB+)  The oracle4853b about Arabia6152b. In the thickets3293a of  Arabia6152b you must spend3885a the night3885a, O caravans736 of  Dedanites1720.

(NBLH)  Oráculo (Profecía) sobre Arabia: "En las espesuras de Arabia pasen la noche, Caravanas de Dedanitas. 

(NCV)  This is a message about Arabia: spent the night near some trees in Arabia.

(NET.)  Here is a message about Arabia: In the thicket of Arabia you spend the night, you Dedanite caravans.

(NET)  Here is a message about Arabia: In the thicket of Arabia you spend the night, you Dedanite caravans.

(NAB-A)  Oracle on Arabia: In the thicket in the nomad country spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites.

(NIRV) Here is a message the Lord gave me about Arabia. He told me to  give orders to traders from Dedan. They were camping in the bushes of  Arabia.

(NIV) An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia,

(NIVUK)  An oracle concerning Arabia:
   You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia,

(NKJV)  The burden against Arabia. 
 In the forest in Arabia you will lodge, 
O you traveling companies of Dedanites. 

(NLT) This message came to me concerning Arabia: Ocaravans from Dedan, hide in the deserts of Arabia.

(NLV)  The special word about Arabia: You must stay the night among the trees of Arabia, O traveling people of Dedanim.

(Norsk)  Utsagn mot Arabia. I skogen i Arabia skal I overnatte, I karavaner av dedanitter! 

(NRSV) The oracle concerning the desert plain. In the scrub of the desert plain you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites.

(NWT)  The pronouncement against the desert plain:  In the forest in the  desert plain YOU will spend the night,  O caravans of men of De'dan.

(OJB)  The massa (burden) concerning Arabia. In the ya'ar (forest) of Arabia shall ye encamp O ye caravans of Dedanim.

(PBG)  Brzemię na Arabiję. Po lasach Arabii noclegi miewać będziecie, o podróżni Dedańscy! 

(PJFA)  Oráculo contra a Arábia. Nos bosques da  Arábia passareis a noite, ó caravanas de dedanitas. 

(RDCT) Proorocie asupra Arabiei. Veţi petrece noaptea în tufele Arabiei, cete de negustori din Dedan!

(Rev. Webster+) The burden4853 upon Arabia6152. In the forest3293 in  Arabia6152 shall ye lodge3885 [8799], O ye travelling companies736 of  Dedanim1720.

(RNKJV) The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim.

(ROB)  Proorocie despre Arabia. Într-o pădure de stepă petreceţi noaptea, voi, caravane din Dedan! 

(RST)  Пророчество об Аравии. --В лесу Аравийском ночуйте, караваны Деданские! 

(RSVA)  The oracle concerning Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia you will lodge, O caravans of De'danites. 

(RV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanites. 

(SDK-L)  Breme Arapskoj. Po šumama u Arapskoj noćivaćete, putnici Dedanski! 

(So)  Kanu waa warka culus ee dalka Carabta ku saabsan. Kuwiinna safarka  ah oo reer Dedaanow, waxaad ku hoyan doontaan kaynta dalka Carabta. 

(SRV)  Carga sobre Arabia. En el monte tendréis la noche en Arabia, oh caminantes de Dedanim. 

(SSE)  Carga sobre Arabia. En el monte tendréis la noche en Arabia, oh caminantes de Dedán. 

(TAB)  Ang hula tungkol sa Arabia. Sa gubat ng Arabia ay magsisitigil  kayo, Oh kayong nangaglalakbay na pulupulutong na mga Dedaneo. 

(TKJV)  ภาระเกี่ยวกับอาระเบีย โอ กระบวนพ่อค้าของคนเดดานเอ๋ย เจ้าจะพักอยู่ในดงทึบในอาระเบีย 

(TKK)  Arabistan'la ilgili bildiri: Arabistan çalılıklarında geceleyeceksiniz, Ey Dedan kervanları! 

(TMB)  The burden upon Arabia: In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanites.

(TNIV) A prophecy concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia,

(TRC) The heavy burthen upon Arabia. At even ye shall abide in the wood, in the way toward Dedanim.

(The ******ures 1998+) The message concerning Araḇia. In the forest in  Araḇia you stay, O you travelling companies of Deḏanites. 

(UBIO)  Пророцтво про Арабію. У лісі в степу ночувати, ви будете каравани деданів. 

(UPDV) The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia you+ will lodge, O you+ caravans of Dedanites.

(Vamvas)  Η κατά Αραβίας όρασις. Εν τω δάσει της Αραβίας θέλετε διανυκτερεύσει, συνοδίαι των Δαιδανιτών. 

(VW) The burden against Arabia: You shall lodge in the forest of Arabia, O traveling companies of Dedanites. 

(Vulgate)  onus in Arabia in saltu ad vesperam dormietis in semitis Dodanim

(WEB)  The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia you will lodge, you caravans of Dedanites. 

(Webster)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanim. 
**
(YLT)  The burden on Arabia. In a forest in Arabia ye lodge, O travellers of Dedanim. **

* *13 The burden against  Arabia. In the forest of Arabia shall ye lodge, ye caravans of Dedanites.  *
*DARBY*


*13 Utsaga över Arabien.  Tagen natthärbärge i Arabiens vildmark, I  karavaner från Dedan.*
*1917 GNT*


* 13 ’n Uitspraak van die Here  teen Arabië: Handelaars van  Dedan, julle wat in die bosse van  Arabië oornag,*
*AFRIKAAN*


* 13 ’n Uitspraak van die Here  teen Arabië: Handelaars van  Dedan, julle wat in die bosse van  Arabië oornag,*
*Afrikaanse Nuwe Vertaling*


* 13  GODSPRAAK teen Arabië. In die bos in Arabië moet julle vernag,  karavane van die Dedaniete!*
*Afrikaanse Ou Vertaling*


* 13 GODSPRAAK teen  Arabië. In die bos in Arabië moet julle vernag, karavane van die  Dedaniete!*
*Afrikaanse Ou Vertaling*


*13 Utsaga om Arabien. Uti  Arabien skolen I bo i ödemarken, I dedanitiska karavaner.*
*Åkesons GNT*


*13   Sentença contra a  Arábia. Nos bosques da Arábia, passareis a noite, ó  caravanas de dedanitas.*
*RA*


* 13 Peso  contra Arábia. Nos bosques da Arábia passareis a noite, ó viandantes de  Dedanim.*
*RC1969*


*13 Peso contra a Arábia. Nos  bosques da Arábia, passareis a noite, ó viandantes dedanitas.  *
*ARC09*


*13  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge,  O ye caravans of Dedanites. *
*ASV*


*13  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge,  O ye caravans of Dedanites. *
*ASV*


*13 The mournful,   inspired prediction (a burden to be lifted  up) concerning Arabia: In  the forests and thickets of Arabia you shall lodge, O you  caravans of  Dedanites [from northern Arabia]. *
*AMP*

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*13  Il carico contro all’Arabia. VOI passerete la notte nelle selve di  Arabia, o carovane di Dedanei.*
*Diodati1649* 


*13 I  ödemarken.  Ett budskap. Bland snåren i  ödemarken skall ni  övernatta,  karavaner från  Dedan.* 
*B2000* 


*13 Dies ist die  Last für Arabien: Ihr müsst im  Gestrüpp, in der  Steppe über Nacht bleiben, ihr Karawanen der Dedaniter.* 
*LU 84* 


* 13  Ausspruch über Arabien. Übernachtet im Gebüsch, in der Steppe, ihr Karawanen von Dedan!* 
*EÜ* 


* 13  Ausspruch über Arabien. Übernachtet im Gebüsch, in der Steppe, ihr Karawanen von Dedan!* 
*EÜ 2* 


* 13 Ausspruch gegen Arabien. In der Wildnis von Arabien  müßt ihr übernachten, Karawanen der Dedaniter.* 
*REB* 


*13  Domsord  mot araberstammene. Søk nattely i krattet på  steppen, dere som kommer i karavane fra  Dedan!* 
*NBMST* 


*13  Domsord  mot   arabarane. Søk livd for natta mellom buskane på    steppa, de som kjem i karavane frå  Dedan.* 
*NNNST* 


* 13 Et profetudsagn om  ødemarken. I, Dedans karavaner, søg  nattely i ødemarkens krat.* 
*Danish CLV* 


*13   Message intitulé “Dans la steppe”. Dans la  brousse, dans la steppe retirez-vous pour la nuit,  caravanes de Dédan.* 
*BFC97* 


*13   Oracle sur l’Arabie.  Vous passerez la nuit  dans les broussailles de l’Arabie,  Caravanes de  Dedan !* 
*FLS* 


*13   Sentença contra a Arábia. Nos bosques da Arábia, passareis a  noite, ó caravanas de dedanitas.* 
*BEARA* 


*13   Peso contra a Arábia.  Nos bosques da Arábia, passareis a noite, ó viandantes dedanitas.* 
*BEARC* 


*13  Esta é a  mensagem   contra a Arábia: Os fugitivos da tribo de  Dedã   são forçados a acampar no  deserto.* 
*NTLHE* 


*13 Profecía sobre Arabia. En las  espesuras de Arabia pasad la noche, caravanas de dedanitas.  * 
*LBLA* 


* 13  Profecía sobre Arabia: Entre las malezas de  Arabia pasaréis la noche, caminantes  de Dedán. * 
*BSO* 


*13  onus in Arabia in saltu ad vesperam dormietis in semitis Dodanim  * 
*VUL* 


*13  onus in Arabia in saltu ad vesperam dormietis in semitis Dodanim  * 
*VUL SESB* 


*13  De Godsspraak tegen Arabië. In het woud van  Arabië moet gij overnachten, karavanen der Dedanieten.  * 
*NBG1951* 


*13 Detta är   Guds budskap till Arabien: Ni karavaner från Dedam som   slår läger i Arabiens öknar.* 
*BOKEN* 


*13 The burden upon  Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye  travelling companies of Dedanim. * 
*AV 1873* 


*13 Onus in Arabia. In saltu ad  vesperam dormietis, in semitis  Dedanim.* 
*VGCLEM* 


*13  This is a message for Arabs who live in  the barren desert in the region of Dedan: You must order your  caravans * 
*CEV* 


*13  Et Udsagn: »I Ødemarken«. Søg Nattely i Ødemarkens Krat, I  Dedans Karavaner! * 
*Den Hellige Skrifts Kanoniske Bøger 1931/1948* 


*13 Hier is die   aankondiging van Arabië se  straf: Julle Dedaniete wat met julle    karavane reis, en snags oorbly tussen  die bome by die oases, bring   water vir  die mense wat dors is! * 
*Die Lewende Bybel* 


*13  Profecia kundër Arabisë. Do ta kaloni natën në pyjet e Arabisë, o  karvanë të Dedamitëve.* 
*Diodati i Ri* 


*13 Profecía en el  desierto: Caravanas de Dedán, que pasan la noche  en los matorrales del desierto,* 
*DHH* 


*13   Peso contra Arábia. Nos bosques da Arábia, passareis a noite, ó  viandantes de Dedanim.* 
*RCDN* 


* 13  The oracle on Arabia,— Among the shrubs in  Arabia must ye lodge, Ye caravans of Dedanites. * 
*EMPH* 


*13 The oracle concerning Arabia. In the  thickets in Arabia you will  lodge, O caravans of Dedanites. * 
*ESV* 


*13  The oracle concerning Arabia. In the  thickets in Arabia  you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites.* 
*ESV OT Rev.  Int.* 


*13 Utsaga över Arabien. Ta  natthärbärge i Arabiens vildmark, ni karavaner från Dedan.* 
*Gamla Testamentet -  GT-82 / Svenska Folkbibeln - NT-96* 


*13  Il carico contro all’Arabia. VOI passerete la notte nelle selve di  Arabia, o carovane di Dedanei.* 
*Giovanni Diodati Bibbia* 


* 13 This is the divine   revelation about  Arabia. You caravan of travelers from the people of    Dedan will spend the night in the forest of  Arabia.* 
*GW* 


* 13 This is a message about  Arabia. People of Dedan, you whose caravans camp in the  barren country of Arabia, * 
*GNT* 


*13  This is a message about Arabia. You  people of Dedan, whose caravans camp in the barren country of  Arabia,* 
*GNT* 


* 13 Onheil over Arabië.  Dedanieten, overnacht met uw karavanen  in de steppe, in het  struikgewas.* 
*NLGNB* 


* 13 Botschaft über   Arabien: Ihr Männer von Dedan,  ihr müsst mit  euren Karawanen   in der Steppe übernachten, zieht euch ins  Gestrüpp zurück!* 
*GNB* 


* 13 An oracle against  Arabia: You will camp for the  night in the scrublands of the desert, you caravans of Dedanites. * 
*HCSB* 


*13 The burden in Arabia. In the forest at evening  you shall sleep, in the paths of Dedanim. * 
*D-R* 



*13 The burden upon  Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of  Dedanites.* 
*JPS 1917* 


*13  Profecía sobre Arabia. En el bosque  pasaréis la noche  en Arabia, oh caminantes de Dedán.  * 
*RV60 int AT* 


*13  ἐντῷδρυμῷἑσπέραςκοιμηθήσῃἐντῇὁδῷΔεδαν.* 
*GS Is* 


*13  A prophecy about Arabia: You caravans  of D’danim will camp in the desert growth of Arabia.  * 
*CJB* 


* 13 Oráculo   contra a Arábia. Nos bosques da  Arábia passareis a   noite, ó caravanas de  dedanitas.* 
*JFA* 


*13 The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye  travelling  companies of Dedanim. * 
*KJV* 


*13 The  burden upon Arabia. In the forest  in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye  travelling companies of  Dedanim. * 
*KJV* 

*13  Profetaĵo pri Arabujo: En la arbaro Arabuja  pasigu la nokton, karavanoj Dedanaj! * 
*La Sankta Biblio* 


*13  This is God’s message concerning Arabia: O caravans from Dedan, you will hide in the deserts of Arabia.  * 
*The Living  Bible* 


*13 Oracle  sur l’Arabie. Vous passerez la nuit dans les broussailles de l’Arabie, Caravanes  de Dedan!* 
*LSG* 


* 13 Dies ist die Last über  Arabien: Ihr werdet im Walde in Arabien wohnen, auf dem Wege gen  Dedanim.* 
*LUO1545* 


*13   Dies ist die Last über Arabien: Ihr werdet im Walde in Arabien  wohnen, auf dem Wege gen Dedanim.* 
*Lut1545* 


* 13 Dies ist die Last über  Arabien: ihr werdet im Walde in Arabien herbergen, ihr Reisezüge der  Dedaniter.* 
*LU1912* 


*13 εν τω δρυμω εσπερας  κοιμηθηση εν τη οδω δαιδαν* 
*LXXPD* 


*13 Ko te poropititanga mo Arapia. Kei  te ngahere i Arapia he nohoanga mo koutou i te po, e nga tira haere o  Reranimi.* 
*Maori Bible* 


*13  A Message concerning Arabia:  You’ll have to camp out in the desert badlands, you caravans of Dedanites. * 
*The Message* 


* 13 Here is a message about Arabia:  In the thicket of Arabia you spend the night, you Dedanite caravans.* 
*NET* 


* 13 Oracle on Arabia: In the thicket in the nomad country spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites.* 
*NABWRNT* 


* 13 The oracle about  Arabia. In the thickets of  Arabia you must spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites.* 
*NASB* 


*13  The oracle about  Arabia. In the  thickets of Arabia you must spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites. * 
*NASB95* 


* 13 This is a message about Arabia:  A group of traders from Dedan spent the  night near some trees in Arabia.* 
*NCV* 


*13  아랍에 이런 선언이 내려졌다. 드단족 행상들아, 아랍 땅 덤불 속에 몸을 숨기고 밤을  새워라.* 
*NCTB* 


* 13 Here is a message    the Lord gave me about Arabia.  He told me to give orders to traders   from Dedan.  They were camping in the bushes of Arabia.  * 
*NIrV* 


* 13 A prophecy against Arabia: You caravans  of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets  of Arabia, * 
*NIV* 


* 13 An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the  thickets of Arabia,* 
*NIV -  Anglicised* 


* 13 An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the  thickets of Arabia, * 
*NIV84* 


* 13 Proclamation about  the wastelands: In the thickets, on the wastelands, you spend the night, you  caravans of Dedanites. * 
*NJB* 


* 13 The burden against Arabia. In the forest in Arabia you will lodge, O you  traveling companies of Dedanites. * 
*NKJV* 


* 13 This message came to me concerning  Arabia: O caravans from Dedan, hide in the deserts of Arabia.* 
*NLT* 


*13  The oracle concerning the desert plain. In the scrub of the desert plain you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites. * 
*NRSV* 


*13  The oracle concerning the desert plain. In the scrub of the desert plain you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites.* 
*NRSVCE* 


*13  Profetie over Arabië. Sla jullie kamp op in  het woud van Arabië, karavanen van de  Dedanieten.* 
*NBV* 


* 13  Sentence contre l’Arabie. Vous passerez la  nuit dans les broussailles de l’Arabie, caravanes de  Dedân!* 
*NBS* 


*13 Esta é a mensagem   contra a Arábia: Os fugitivos da tribo de Dedã   são forçados a  acampar no deserto. * 
*NTLH* 


*13  Oráculo (Profecía) sobre Arabia: “En las espesuras de Arabia  pasen la noche, Caravanas de Dedanitas.* 
*NBLH* 


*13  Profecía contra Arabia: Caravanas de  Dedán, acampadas en los matorrales del  desierto:* 
*NVI* 


*13   ἐν τῷ δρυμῷ ἑσπέρας κοιμηθήσῃ, ἐν τῇ ὁδῷ  Δαιδάν. * 
*LXX Swete* 


*13  Břímě na   Arabii. Po lesích v Arabii nocleh mívati budete,   ó  pocestní Dedanských.* 
*Podle Puvodního Vydání Kralického* 


*13 Ennustus Arabiaa vastaan. Yöpykää Arabian  viidakoissa, dedanilaiset matkueet. * 
*Raamattu (1933, 1938)* 


*13 Profecía sobre Arabia. En  el bosque pasaréis la noche en Arabia, oh caminantes de  Dedán.* 
*RVR60* 


*13  Carga sobre Arabia. En el monte tendréis la noche en Arabia, oh  caminantes de Dedanim.* 
*RV1909* 


*13   Profecía sobre Arabia. En el bosque pasaréis la noche en Arabia,  oh caminantes de Dedán.* 
*RVR1960* 


*13 Profecía sobre  Arabia: Entre las malezas de Arabia pasaréis la noche, caminantes de Dedán.* 
*RVR95* 


* 13 Profecía acerca de Arabia:  En el bosque de Arabia pasaréis la noche, oh caravanas de Dedán.* 
*RVA* 


*13 The oracle  concerning Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia you will lodge, O caravans of  Dedanites.* 
*RSV* 


*13 The oracle  concerning Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia you will lodge, O caravans of  Dedanites.* 
*RSVCE* 


* 13  Carga de Arabia: En la  maleza de las estepas pasaréis la noche, Oh caminantes de  Dedán. * 
*BTX* 


* 13 Lastwort wider die  Steppe: Im Busch in der Steppe nachtet, Reisezüge der Dedaniter!* 
*B/R* 


*13  Thou mayest lodge in the forest in the  evening, or in the way of Dædan. * 
*The Septuagint Version of the Old Testament* 


*13  ἐντῷδρυμῷἑσπέραςκοιμηθήσῃἐντῇὁδῷΔαιδαν.  * 
*LXX SESB* 


*13 Bona ke boporofeta   malebana le Arabia: Lona  mekoloko ya batsamai, batsamai ba Badedane,   robaletsang matswatlareng a  Arabia. * 
*Sesotho Bible* 


*13  De last tegen Arabie. In het woud van Arabie zult gijlieden  vernachten, o gij reizende gezelschappen van Dedanieten!  * 
*SVV* 


* 13 Profetia om Arabien. Ni  skall bo i Arabiens vildmark, ni karavaner från Dedan.  * 
*SvSBB* 


* 13 Profetia om Arabien. Ni skall  bo i Arabiens vildmark, ni karavaner  från Dedan. * 
*SFB-98* 


*13    Jövendölés Arábia ellen: Az erdõben   háltok Arábiában, Dédán   utazó  seregei.* 
*KAR* 


*13  The “In the Steppe” Pronouncement. In  the scrub, in the steppe, you will lodge, O caravans of  the Dedanites!* 
*Tanakh* 



*13  Εξαγγελία για την  Αραβία. Μέσα στους θάμνους, στην έρημο της Αραβίας, θα  διανυκτερεύετε εσείς, των Δαιδανιτών καραβάνια. * 
*TGV* 


* 13 A prophecy concerning  Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of  Arabia,* 
*TNIV* 


*13  Dios le   mostró a Isaías lo que iba a hacer contra los   árabes, que  pasan la noche entre los matorrales del desierto:   «¡Árabes  de la región de Dedán!,* 
*TLA* 


* 13  Vous allez passer la nuit dans la forêt en Arabie, caravanes de Dedân.* 
*TOB* 


*13 Taelo ya Modimo ka ga Arabia. Lalang mo sekgweng  sa Arabia, lona ditlhopha tsa batsamai ba Detane.  * 
*Tswana Bible* 


*13 Onus in Arabia. In saltu ad  vesperam dormietis, in semitis Dedanim.  * 
*VULGET* 


*13 Uitspraak over Arabië: ‘Breng de nacht door in het kreupelhout van Arabië, karavanen van de  Dedanieten. * 
*WV95* 


*13 Nalu udaba olundilisekileyo olumayela  nelama-Arabhu: Nina barhwebi baseDedan abaxhwarhe kumahlathi  elama-Arabhu, * 
*Xhosa Bible* 


*13 The burden on  Arabia. In a forest in Arabia ye lodge, O travellers of  Dedanim.* 
*YLT* 


* 13  Isiprofetho nge-Arabiya. Hlalani ebusuku ehlathini lase-Arabiya nina mahele aseDedanimi. * 
*Zulu Bible* 


*13 Ausspruch: In der  Wüste Im  Gestrüpp in der  Wüste werdet ihr übernachten, Karawanen der Dedaniter!* 


*ZB 2007* 


*13 Пророчество об Аравии. - В  лесу Аравийском  ночуйте, караваны Деданские! * 
*RST* 


* 13  ครุวาทเกี่ยวกับอาระเบีย โอ  กระบวนพ่อค้าของคนเดดานเอ๋ย เจ้าจะพักอยู่ในดงทึบในอาระเบีย* 
*พระคริสตธรรมคัมภีร์* 

​ 

 *
* *وصدقوني لم ولن اراجعه لأنه أمر سفيه ومشين لمن يقول هذا الكلام في بحث من المفترض أنه علمي !! فيا حسرة على أبحاث المسلمين !*

 *فهل   كل  هذه الترجمات ( لاحظوا اني لم اضع العلماء ، لاني لو وضعتهم أكون قد   اثقلت  عليكم كثيرا خلال هذا البحث ) بالمترجمين مخطئين !!!؟ عجبي !!! انه   علم عدم  العلم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

> *[FONT=&quot]فهو يعزو الإختلاف بين من قال أن كلمة **[FONT=&quot]ערב**[FONT=&quot] وهذا فهم سقيم منه نابع عن جهل – معتاد – باللغة العبرية .[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]



*طبعا هو قد أغفل إستكمال الجملة لسرعته في السب والشتم فلم يلحظ حتى انه لم يكمل معنى الجملة الى معنى صحيح فهو يقول " فهو يعزو الإختلاف بين من قال أن كلمة ערב " فإين بقية الجملة !! حقاً سيبقى المحترم محترم وغير المحترم غير محترم !*




> *[FONT=&quot]فإختلاف معنى كلمة **[FONT=&quot]ערב**[FONT=&quot] بين بلاد العرب وبين المساء أو حتى لُحمة [/FONT]woof[FONT=&quot] لا يرجع لإختلاف آراء بين المفسرين ، وإنما راجع لسبب آخر ألا وهو إختلاف معنى الكلمة حسب طريقة نطقها .[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]


*وهذه الجملة فاسدة منطقيا وعلمياً ...

واما عن المنطقية ، فهو يقول أن الإختلاف نابع  من اختلاف تشكيل الكلمة ( اي حسب نطقها ) وهذا صحيح ولكن ليس فقط هذا أن  هذا يأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد المفسرين لأن الأصل هو ان النصوص لم تكن  مُشكلة وبالتالي فتحمل كل المعاني ويتم الفصل بينهم حسب سياق الجملة وطريقة  فهم المفسر و نوع الترجمة ودقتها ودقة القائمين عليها ، وربما يقول لي شخص  أنه صحيح ان النص العبري لم يكن مُشكلاً ولكنه كان ينطق مشكلاً كما كان  القرآن غير مُنقّط ولا مُشكّل وكان أيضاً يٌقرأ ( وهذا ما أدى الى فاجعات  في المعاني تختلف اختلافا جذرياً عن بعضها البعض ) فأقول له أن هذا صحيح  ولكن ليست هذه كل الحقيقة فكما ان هذا الكلام حقيقة ـ توجد حقيقة أخرى وهى  أن من وضع هذه التشكيلات وضعها على الحروف العبرية أيضاً وبالتالي فلم  تترجم من العبرية الى أخرى وبالتالي عندما يأتي مفسر أو مترجم لينقل المعنى  في لغته فسينقله حسب ما أوردناه سابقا من معايير للترجمة والتفسير فمثلاً ،  الكلمة الأولى في الآية 13 وهى " مسا " ، משׂא ، ترجمتها بعض التراجم الى " وحي " (  oracle ) وبعضاً أخر الى " ثِقَل " أو " حمل " ( **burden**  ) وغيرها ، فهل الوحي هو الثقل ؟!! فالمسر او المترجم الذي يرى ان الكلمة  تترجم حسب السياق النبوي في كل هذه الأصحاحات فسيترجمها الى " وحي "  والمفسر أو المترجم الذي يرى أن الكلمة تترجم حسب ما تبعها من احداث  فسيترجمها الى " ثقل " بمعنى ان هذا الوحي هو بمثابة ثقل على هذه المنطقة ،  أي أخباراً سيئة لهم ! وهكذا ، فالمنبع هو التفسير بنسبة والترجمة بنسبة  والمعاجم بنسبة ! واني اتعجب من انسان مسلم يتكلم في التفسير وهو الذي يقرأ  في تفاسير قرانه السمة الغالبة ، قيل ، قال ، اختلف المفسرون ، اختلف  العلماء ، اختلف الفقهاء ، وغيرها من الإختلافات وفي النهاية لا يخرج بمعنى  ثابت وواضح ! ، وعن الترجمة ، اتعجب اشد العجب من كلامه عن الترجمة وهو  ولا اي عالم مسلم ولا اي عالم على ظهر هذا الكوكب يستطيع أن يترجم قرانه  الى اي لغة اخرى بسيطة كالإنجليزية مثلاً ، فضلا عن اللغات المعقدة جداً ،  واشد العجب حقاً هو عدم فهمهم لمعاني كتابهم لا في الترجمة بل في اللغة  العربية نفسها ! فعجبي على هذا التبجح أمام الكتاب الذي لا يخلوا لسان من  ترجمة قد وصلت اليه تقريباً منذ فجر المسيحيية وكتابها يترجم الى اللغات  المختلفة !!

وأما عن العلمية ، سأدرج له مراجع هو نفسه استخدمها في الحوار ليرى أن كل ما يعتقد أنه يؤيده يضرب بكلامه عرض كل الحوائط !


جاء في تفسير " " والذي يشرف عليه كل من **Bruce  M. Metzger و David A. Hubbard  و Glenn W. Barker  وJohn D. W. Watts  و  Ralph P. Martin  و James W. Watts  و Lynn Allan Losie :
**

**The third ambiguous title may mean “against Arabia,” “in the evening,” or “in the wasteland.”  A tendency to expect the name of a country in such a title, connected  with the names Dedan and Tema in vv 13 and 14, supports the first.  Parallels to “Swampland” (v 1), “the wasteland” (13b), and  “Valley of Vision” (22:1) support the last. Parallels to “night” (v 11)  and “twilight” (v 4) might suggest the second. The overwhelming  impression again is mystery and ambiguity. Dedanites are a people of  Arabia (Cohen, ﻿IDB﻿ 1:812; LaSor, ﻿ISBE﻿ 1:909; Graf, ﻿ABD﻿  2:121–23). In Jer 49:8 and Ezek 25:13 they appear in connection with  Edom as they do here in relation to the parallel burden (v 11, “Seir”  and “Dumah”).

* *IDB The Interpreter’s Dictionary of the Bible. Ed. G. A. Buttrick. 4 vols. Nashville, 1962.*

 *ISBE International Standard Bible Encyclopedia. Ed. G. W. Bromiley. 4 vols. Grand Rapids, 1979–88.*

 *ABD Anchor Bible Dictionary. Ed. D. N. Freedman. 6 vols. New York, 1992.*

 *Watts, J. D. W. (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33 (Revised Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas Nelson, Inc.*

 ​* 

فهل العالم الذي قال هذا الكلام لم يكن أمامه كلمة واحدة من الثلاثة الذين أدرجتهم ؟! فهو يقول انها تعنى " **Arabia** " او " **evening** " او " **wasteland** " فهل كل هؤلاء ايضاً مدليسن ؟!

ويوجد من هذه الإستشهادات الكثير والكثير ولكن من الذي يقرأ ؟



وقبل أن نختم بسلام نعلق على جزء ظريف جداً :

هو هنا سيتكلم عن  هجرة رسول الإسلام من مكة الى المدينة ويريد أن يطبقها على الآية :


Isa 21:14  هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. وافوا الهارب بخبزه.
Isa 21:15  فإنهم من أمام السيوف قد هربوا. من أمام السيف المسلول ومن أمام القوس المشدودة ومن أمام شدة الحرب.


وبعدما أثبتنا بطلان كل قائمة تقوم عليها شبهته بكل الطرق حتى إننا وصلنا  نظراً لضعف البحث الذي كتبه المشكك أن نتنازل ونعتبر كلامه صحيحاً ومع ذلك  رأينا أنه لا يخدمه ايضاً في هذه الحالة ، والآن هو يقول أن هذا الهارب  المذكور في الآية هو رسول الإسلام ، وانا صراحة لن اعلق بأكثر من سؤال بحسب  النص المقدس ، وأقول : النص يقول " الهارب " ويقول أنه هرب من امام "  السيوف " ومن أمام " السيف المسلول " و " القوس المشدودة " ومن أمام " شدة  الحرب " فهل رسول الإسلام حدث بينه وبين قريش ( مثلا ) حرب بالسيوف وبالقوس  المشدودة وبالسيف المسلول ؟!!! لا تعليق ...

*




*ملخص للموضوع ككل :

*

*النبوة  ، نبوة تاريخيية بحتة تتكلم عن حدث سيحدث لأرض العرب وهذا الحدث هو عبارة  عن خرابها على يد ملك وهذا الملك هو سرجون الثاني وحدث هذا في عام 715/716  كما أثبتنا تاريخيا.*
*المناطق المذكورة كلها ليست هى المناطق كما هى معروفة الآن كما اثبتنا ولا علاقة لها على ابعد تقدير باحداث اماكن المسلمين.*
*كلمة " بلاد العرب " لا تعني بلاد العرب الحالية منا اثبتنا بالمراجع التاريخيية والجغرافية وبالمراجع الإسلامية ايضاً وغيرها.*
*المدة  المذكورة بوحي الله هى " سنة " ومؤيدة بأفضل واقدم و اكثر الشواهد قدما  وجودة و توزيعاً جغرافياً بل وحتى النص النقدي يؤيدها بشدة بل وحتى العلماء  الذيت تكلموا في مخطوطة فمران فسروها على اساس " سنة " وليس " ثلاث سنين "  ، وحتى إن تجاوزنا العلم وقلنا اننا سنرضى بكلمة " ثلاث سنين " فلا يوجد  ايضاً علاقة مطلقاً بين النبوة التاريخية ونبوة عن نبي !.*
*لا  علاقة بالنبوة ككل برسول الإسلام من اي جهة ، فلا هو نسبه معروف من  اسماعيل كما اثبتنا ولو اردنا لفحصنا نسبه الى عدنان وانهينا عليه تماما ،  ولا النبوة تتكلم اصلا عن قدوم نبي ، ولا هو نفسه هرب من حرب بالسيوف في  مكة.*
*كلمة " بلاد العرب " تحمل معنى " المساء " ، كلمة " وحي " تحمل أيضاً معنى " ثقل ".*
*المشكك ما هو إلا جامع قصاصات من هنا ومن هناك ليصنع نبوة وهمية لن ولم ولا تتحقق ، لا هى ولا غيرها.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*الرد الخامس :

**[FONT=&quot]النقطة الخامسة : رد الإتهامات و إظهار فارق المقامات ..



هذا الجزء ليس له علاقة بالعلم ، ولكن له علاقة  بمجريات وسير الموضوع عبر الفترة التي تحاورنا فيها ، فلقد حدثت أشياء  كثيرة وجب إيضاحها لكي لا يلتبس الأمر على القاريء البسيط وينخدع وراء زيف  هذه الكلمات ، فمن لا يريد أن يقرأ هذا الجزء فيعلم أنه لو قرأ كل ما فات  فإنه قد وصله كل الدسم العلمي و هذا الجزء كما هو ظاهر من إسمه هو للردود  على الإتهامات و إظهار فارق المقامات.

فلنبدأ أولا بحصر كل الإهانات التي تم  توجيهها منه هو شخصياً أو من صديقه أو من احد الأعضاء في منتداه وصادق  عليها سواء كانت شخصية ام تخص المقدسات لأن هذا اول ما سيقال :


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 1 :
[/FONT]*

> *وفي  بداية الامر كنت اتوقع ان لا يتخطى الرد سقف معين من المستوى العلمي لوجود  خبرة مسبقة مع ذلك الشخص ، ولكنني صراحة فوجئت بمستوى ذلك الرد ، وأن ما  كنت أتخيله وما هو موجود على أرض الواقع كالفارق بين السماء والأرض .*
> *خصوصاً بعد حجم " التطبيل "  و " البروباجندا " التي وضعها بعض الجهال في منتديات النصارى  من خلال  طريقة عرض " كلاسيكية " لكلام لشخص مسلم مليء بالكذب والتدليس -  كما يدعوا -  حتى جاء ذلك البطل المغوار ليكشف كل تلك الحقائق الغائبة ،  ولكم نموذج*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 2 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *فلا عجب من جهلة يروجون لجهل ، المهم*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 3 :
[/FONT]*

> * والحقيقة أنه لا يمكن وصف هذا الجزء من رده إلا بأنه عبارة عن خليط من الجهل والتدليس للأسف .*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 4 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *[FONT=&quot]الأمر لا يحتاج أي مشقة للكشف على كذب هذا المدلس[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 5 :
[/FONT]*

> *[FONT=&quot]فأي إستغفال هذا وتدليس وتلبيس على القاريء ؟[/FONT]*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 6 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *[FONT=&quot]وهذه الجزئية تعج بالتدليس بطريقة سافرة [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 7 :
[/FONT]*

> *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه للأسف يمارس هواية التدليس والبتر وقلب الحقائق .[/FONT]*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 8 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]وما من سبب معروف لوجود هذه العلامة ، وهذا كلام العالم Fred P Miller[FONT=&quot] الذي ينقل عنه هذا المدلس[/FONT][/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 9 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]يخرج علينا هذا المدعي ويضلل قراؤه من المسيحيين مستغلاً جهلهم ليقول لهم هذه المقولة[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 10 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *[FONT=&quot]وعليه فإن التحليل السليم لقراءة المخطوط البعيد عن التدليس والجهل والتأليف الذي مارسه هذا الشخص يكون كالآتي :[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 11 :
[/FONT]*

> *يتحفنا ذلك الشخص في الجزء الثاني من رده بجهالات لا مثيل لها*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 12 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *بادئ ذي بدء أحب أن أنوه أن هذا الشخص لا يعرف الفرق بين التمرة وبين الجمرة في العبرية*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 13 :
[/FONT]*

> * [FONT=&quot]يقول ذلك الشخص في عبارة تعج بالجهل :[/FONT]*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 14 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]مشكلة ذلك الشخص أنه ومنذ بداية رده أنه لا يتحدث إما عن جهل أو عن تدليس ، وهنا يمتعنا بسيمفونية جديدة من الجهل المنفرد .[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 15 :
[/FONT]*

> *[FONT=&quot]ويتحفنا هذا المدلس بمزيد من التدليس[/FONT]*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 16 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *أم أن نصارى المنتديات على النت صدروا لنا جهلائهم ومدلسيهم ؟*​


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 17 :
[/FONT]*

> *وهنا يقوم هذا الجاهل بالمزيد من التدليس والكذب العلني ونشر الجهالات على الملأ
> *


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 18 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]ولم يختلف هذا الجزء من رده شيئاً عما سبق ورد به ، ولم يقل جهلاً عما فات*[/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 19 :
[/FONT]*

> *[FONT=&quot]وما سأعلق عليه هنا هو التخريف الذي يدعيه في منطوق الكلمة فهو يقول انها تنطق باراب[/FONT]*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 20 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *[FONT=&quot]فحقاً[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لكل داء دواء يستطاب به .... إلا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 21 :

[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]فما أغبي ذلك السؤال الذي يسأله[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 23 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]فأتمنى أن يكون فهم ذلك المدلس مراد الإستدلاال .[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 24 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]ويحتفنا ذلك الشخص هنا بقنبلة جهلونووية[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 25 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]ولا يعلم ذلك الجاهل المسكين[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 26 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]فكفي فقد أشبعتنا تدليس وجهل[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 27 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]وهي قنبلة جهلو هيدروجينية[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 28 :
[/FONT]* 

> *وأنصح كل مسلم بقراءته لما فيه من الفوائد العظيمة والضربات القوية على رأس المعاند الجاهل.*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 29 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ونبشر  هذا المعاند إن شاء الله قريبا بعدة ضربات قوية على رأسه، تكشف للجميع  جهله الشديد بأساسيات العلم الذي يكتب فيه. فانتظر يا دكتور!*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 30 :
[/FONT]* 

> *قد سجلت في احدي زرائب النصارى*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 31 :
[/FONT]* 

> *فنحن  لم نتعود على الرد على أوباش الكنيسة وحثالتها من أمثال تلك التي تصدرت  للدفاع عن ذلك الـ " الهولي بايبل " ، ولكن نزولاً منا على رغبة الأخ  تورريس وتقديراً له سنرد على هؤلاء العربجية والهلافيت ، ولا مانع من أخذهم  هم الآخرين " غسيل ومكوة " - علمياً -  بعد زميلهم السابق هولي بايبل .*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 32 :
[/FONT]* 

> *فبدل  من ترك الأمر لأهله وعزوف أمثال هؤلاء الجهلة عن الكلام ، نجده يتكلم  ويتحاور في غير فنه والنتيجة الحتمية لهذا هي الإتيان بأعجب الأعاجيب ولسوف  نرى*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 33 :
[/FONT]* 

> * وما لم اتلقاه بالعجب هو استمرار " سيمفونيات " الجهل والتدليس فيما يكتبوه  ، فهذا أمر تعودت عليه وصار مطالعته ومشاهدته بالنسبة إلى كمشاهدة حلقات  الكارتون .*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 34 :
[/FONT]* 

> *علاوة على السمة المعتادة لدي تلك الحثالات وهي سب المقدسات الدينية*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 35 :
[/FONT]* 

> * فلا عجب من ذلك الجبن ، فماذا تنتظر من قوم قد ارتضوا الدياثة باسم الدين بالرشم وخلافه ، فهل ننظر الا جبن وخنوع وذل كهذا ؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 36 :
[/FONT]* 

> *وفوقها علامة تصحيح الذي يسميها ذلك الجاهل*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 37 :
[/FONT]* 

> *فكيف يصمم هؤلاء الجهلة والمدلسين على وجود هذا الخطأ التي قامت تلك العلامة بتصحيحه ؟؟؟!!!*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 38 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ثم يقول بالكذب على في مقطوعة تعد من أغرب الغرائب ، وأكثر الأسطر جهلاً التي رأيتها في حياتي :*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 39 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ولذلك فرسم حرف النون مختلف عما ادعاه ذلك المخرف ، وهو كما واضح في كلمة شنايم שנים كما في المخطوطة *


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 40 :
[/FONT]* 

> *جزاكم الله خير يا طيب، الله يعينك، والله  أنا أشفق على هؤلاء السفهاء، فكيف لغبي أن يقع في يدي ذكي زكي مثلك يا  طارق، ويخرج سالماً؟ ممكن يا طارق أشارك معاكم وأضرب فيهم شوية؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 41 :
[/FONT]* 

> * انا من رايي تلحلقك خروف ولا جدي منهم*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 42 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ولا شك أن هذا كله من باب الغفلة الناتجة عن جهل هذا الشخص بالإضافة طبعا للتدليس*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 43 :
[/FONT]* 

> *وبنفس طريقة هولي بايبل يقوم ذلك الجاهل المدلس باللعب على وتر جهل القاريء المسيحي المسكين ويلبس عليه ويخدعه*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 44 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ونتسائل ما هذا الجهل يا هولي بايبل؟ هل هذا مستوى تلاميذك؟!*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 45 :
[/FONT]* 

> *وعمال يبين انكم بصمجية في دينكم وبتضحكوا على البصمجية الاكتر منكم في منتدياتكم
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 46 :
[/FONT]* 

> * اما هم فعلى النقيض من كل ذلك ولا يملكون سوى الجهل وقلة الأدب بالإضافة طبعاً للباطل*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 47 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ولا أدري هل تعلم هذا في الحضانة؟!*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 48 :[/FONT]*


> * ومنتظرين ياحاج طارق الصفعة القادمة *


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 49 :[/FONT]*


> *لسه انا هضرب فيه شوية كمان، وطارق يديله على قفاه*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 50 :
[/FONT]*

> *كما فعل القمص الاراجوز زكريا بطرس*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 51 :[/FONT]*


> *وأتمنى أن تتعلم منا ، وهذا لا يعيبك في شيء لأننا أساتذتك*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 52 :[/FONT]*


> *وواحد منها كفيل بصفعه على قفاه صفعة يفيق منها، أو يطيش عقله أكثر منها*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 53 :
[/FONT]*

> *والله العظيم الزريبة اتحرقت من ردودكم*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 54 :[/FONT]*


> *تسلم إيدك يا طارق  والله دي كلمة قليلة,بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يحفظك يا غالي...أنت  بعزقت كرامة هولي بايبل وجعلت رأسه ممرغة في أقذر وحل.*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 55 :[/FONT]*


> * - مهاترات من نوعية الجدل البيزنطي لإظهار ذكاء مصطنع بهدف الإيهام بالإلتفاف حول المحاور المسلم*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 56 :
[/FONT]*

> * - أخطاء تندرج تحت نوعية الجهل الشديد جداً للأسف كما سبقه زميلاه هولي بايبل والنكرة الآخر .*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 57 :[/FONT]*


> * صراحة قد أشبعتني ردود الزملاء تدليس في هذا الموضوع وفاض بي الكيل*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 58 :[/FONT]*


> * لا تخلو لهم مشاركة من جهالة او تدليس *


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 50 :[/FONT]*​​

> *فقد تم التنكيل بهم علمياً ولله الحمد ، والمهازل التي كشفناها ولله الحمد تشهد
> 
> ورجاء لإدارة منتداهم أن ترشح لنا شخص ثالث يكون حتى يعرف ابجديات العبرية حتى
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]
السب رقم 51 :[/FONT]*​


> * هلا يا أخ طارق الأبجدي، تم غسل مولكا وإن شاء الله قريباً نبدأ في الكي!*


 *[FONT=&quot]
السب رقم 52 :
[/FONT]*​


> *حياكم الله أخي متعلم،  وبارك الله فيك، هل أنت متعلم القديم أم آخر، إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا؟ إن كنت  أنت هو القديم فقل لنا جهراً. (وان أور ثري 10: 24).*



*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 53 :[/FONT]*


> * وانا اخاطب ذلك المرحاض بإدارته*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 54 :[/FONT]*​


> * نكمل الرد على زميلنا المعاق فكرياً*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 55 :[/FONT]*​


> * الموضوع يشهد فكم أوضحنا انكم مجرد جهلة*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 56 :[/FONT]*​


> *وهذه صورة جديدة من صور الكلام الفارغ الذي لا يغني ولا يسمن من جوع*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 57 :[/FONT]*​ 


> *وأقول لك أنك لو استطعت المشي على رأسك ما تستطيع تأليف صفحة واحدة منه*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 58 :[/FONT]*​ 


> *وكل هذه الجهالات والسفه العلمي ، وتتبجح وترفض معجم لعالم ما تستطيع أن تصل لقيمة ظافر من أظافر قدمه علمياً*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 59 :[/FONT]*​ 


> *سابقاً نجد محاورنا المنافق مازال يتسائل فيها *


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 60 :[/FONT]*​ 


> *والاسكتشات المرسومة لسفر الرؤيا الخاص بالأطفال و أجواء الفانتازيا المشوقة*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 61 :[/FONT]*​ 


> *فهو استشهد بمجلة ميكي لانه كان يتحدث عن الكتاب المقدس كما هو ظاهر*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 62 :[/FONT]*​


> *الله يجازيك خير يا طارق الطيب، أنا صدقاً ضاق صدري من كلام هؤلاء الحمقى المغفلين*


*
وبعد هذه السنفونية من العذف المنفرد بأعذب و أرق الألفاظ نجده يقول بين كل رد والآخر :*



> * نكمل بأمر الله الردود ، ونحن كما التزمنا وكما يأمرننا ديننا ولا حاجة لنا في التأكيد على ذلك*


*و أيضاً : *​


> *وادعوا الجميع ليقارن اسلوبنا واسلوبهم
> 
> وكيف ان كل شخص يمثل دينه ويعكس تعاليمه
> 
> ...



*و أيضاً : 

*


> * وفي الأول والآخر كل يظهر تعاليم دينه ، فهذا ما يأمرنا بيه ديننا ، وهذا هو دينهم وهذا هو ما يأمرهم بيه دينهم .*




*فهو  يسب ويشتم ويلعن وبين ردوده يضع عبارات كهذه حتى يظل في مشهد المسكين امام  منتداه ولكنا كما رأيتم عند تجميع الألفاظ القبيحة تباعاً يظهر مدى الأدب  الذي يعرفه ذلك الشخص ..*


*
ولكن كل هذا في الحقيقة ليس المهم فلن نعامله بحسب ما قاله ، بل سنُأصل السب هذا تأصيلا علمياً شرعياً لنعرف المصدر ..


1. القرآن

وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ  زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ  فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (108) الأنعام

لاحظوا هنا أن سبب المنع ليس هو لأن اخلاق المسلم سامية وراقية ولا يجب أن  يخرج هذه الألفاظ ! ، لا يا سادة ، ولكن سبب المنع هو لعدم سب الله من  الذين يدعون من دون الله ! ، يعني لو لم ولن يشتموا الله فالسماح موجود  بالسب !! أرأيتم !!

 ولننظر ألى ما قاله الطبري :

القول في تأويل قوله تعالى: {وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ}
قال أبو جعفر: يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وللمؤمنين  به: ولا تسبُّوا الذين يدعو المشركون من دون الله من الآلهة والأنداد،  فيسبَّ المشركون اللهَ جهلا منهم بربهم، واعتداءً بغير علم، كما:-
13738- حدثني المثنى قال، حدثنا أبو صالح قال، حدثني معاوية بن صالح، عن  علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس قوله: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله  فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) ، قال: قالوا: يا محمد، لتنتهين عن سبِّ آلهتنا، أو لنهجوَنَّ ربك! فنهاهم الله أن يسبوا أوثانهم، فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم.

13739- حدثنا بشر بن معاذ قال، حدثنا يزيد قال، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة قوله:  (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) ، كان المسلمون يسبون أوثان الكفار، فيردّون ذلك عليهم، فنهاهم الله أن يستسِبُّوا لربهم، (1) فإنهم قومٌ جهلة لا علم لهم بالله.

13740- حدثنا محمد بن الحسين قال، حدثنا أحمد بن المفضل قال، حدثنا أسباط،  عن السدي: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم)  ، قال: لما حضر أبا طالب الموتُ، قالت قريش: انطلقوا بنا فلندخل على هذا  الرجل، فلنأمره أن ينهى عنا ابن أخيه، فإنا نستحي  أن نقتله بعد موته، فتقول العرب:"كان يمنعه فلما مات قتلوه"! فانطلق أبو  سفيان، وأبو جهل، والنضر بن الحارث، وأمية وأبيّ ابنا خلف، وعقبة بن أبي  معيط، وعمرو بن العاص، والأسود بن البختري، وبعثوا رجلا منهم يقال  له:"المطلب"، قالوا: استأذن على أبي طالب! فأتى أبا طالب فقال: هؤلاء مشيخة  قومك يريدون الدخولَ عليك! فأذن لهم، فدخلوا عليه فقالوا: يا أبا طالب،  أنت كبيرنا وسيدنا، وإنّ محمدًا قد آذانا وآذى آلهتنا، فنحبّ أن تدعوه فتنهاهُ عن ذكر آلهتنا، ولندَعْه وإلهه! فدعاه، فجاء نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له أبو طالب: هؤلاء قومك وبنو عمك! قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما تريدون؟ قالوا: نريد أن تدعنا وآلهتنا، وندعك وإلهك!  قال له أبو طالب: قد أنصفك قومك، فاقبل منهم! فقال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم:"أرأيتم إن أعطيتكم هذا، هل أنتم معطيَّ كلمة إن تكلمتم بها ملكتم  العرب، ودانت لكم بها العجم، وأدَّت لكم الخراج؟ (1) قال أبو جهل: نعم  وأبيك، لنعطينكها وعشرَ أمثالها، فما هي؟ قال: قولوا:"لا إله إلا الله"!  فأبوا واشمأزُّوا. قال أبو طالب: يابن أخي، قل غيرها، فإن قومك قد فزعوا  منها! قال: يا عم، ما أنا بالذي أقول غيرها حتى يأتوني بالشمس فيضعوها في  يديّ، (2) ولو أتوني بالشمس فوضعوها في يديّ ما قلت غيرها! إرادةَ أن  يُؤْيسهم، فغضبوا وقالوا: لتكفّنَّ عن شتمك آلهتنا، أو لنشتمنك ولنشتمن من يأمرك. فذلك قوله (فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) .

13741- حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى قال، حدثنا محمد بن ثور، عن معمر، عن قتادة قال: كان المسلمون يسبون أصنام الكفار، فيسب الكفار الله عدوًا بغير علم، فأنزل الله: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) .

13742- حدثني يونس قال، أخبرنا ابن وهب قال، قال ابن زيد في قوله: (فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) قال: إذا سببت إلهه سبَّ إلهك، فلا تسبوا آلهتهم.

جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن (  12 / 35 )

*
*لاحظوا أن الباديء هو رسول  الإسلام والمسلمون وليس الكفار ! ولم يكن ليرضى أن يكف عن سب آلهتهم حتى  مع تدخل عمه ابا طالب في التوسط بينهم وبينه رغم ان الكفرة هؤلاء قد كانوا  أكثر شهامة وتحضر وقالوا أنهم لا يريدوا أن يقتلوه بعد موت ابا طالب لانه  عار ان يقال عليهم أنهم قتلوه بعد موت عمله وذهبوا الى بيت عمه بأنفسهم  ليتكلموا بالعقل وبالأدب وطلبوا طلب بسيط وهو الكف عن سب آلهتهم ومع ذالك  لم يرضى نبي الإسلام ! ، أرأيتم كيف يكون التمسك بالسباب ؟!

وفي تفسير إبن كثير جاء شيء عجيب...


 يَقُولُ تَعَالَى نَاهِيًا لِرَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْمُؤْمِنِينَ (5) عَنْ سَبِّ آلِهَةِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ، وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ مَصْلَحَةٌ،  إِلَّا أَنَّهُ يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَيْهِ مَفْسَدَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهَا، وَهِيَ  مُقَابَلَةُ الْمُشْرِكِينَ بِسَبِّ (6) إِلَهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، وَهُوَ  اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ.



تخيلوا أن السب فيه مصلحة !! وهل يكره المسلم المصلحة ! ، اليست هذه رخصة في السب الصريح !؟

ولن استرسل أكثر من هذا... وننتقل إلى الأحاديث ...

2. الأحاديث

** دخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلان . فكلماه بشيء لا أدري ما هو . فأغضباه . فلعنهما وسبهما . فلما خرجا قلت : يا رسول الله ! من أصاب من الخير شيئا ما أصابه هذان . قال " وما ذاك " قالت قلت : لعنتهما وسببتهما . قال " أو ما علمت ما شارطت عليه ربي ؟ قلت : اللهم ! إنما أنا بشر . فأي المسلمين لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاة وأجرا " . * *الراوي:       عائشة      المحدث:           مسلم           -   المصدر:  صحيح مسلم   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2600
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح * 
*
**
الرسول الكريم يلعن ويسب !


* 1 - *من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا*
*الراوي:       -      المحدث:           محمد المناوي           -   المصدر:  تخريج أحاديث المصابيح   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/267
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  رجاله موثقون    * 
 2 - *إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا*
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           السيوطي           -   المصدر:  الجامع الصغير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  633
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 3 - *من تعزى عليكم بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنو*
*الراوي:       -      المحدث:           محمد الأمين الشنقيطي           -   المصدر:  أضواء البيان    -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3/527
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 4 - * من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه و لا تكنوا *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  269
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  رجاله ثقات    * 
 5 - * إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه و لا تكنوا *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  567
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 6 - * من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ، ولا تكنوا . *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  تخريج مشكاة المصابيح   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4828
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 7 - * عن أبي رضي الله عنه أن رجلا اعتزى فأعضه أبي بهن أبيه فقالوا : ما كنت فاحشا قال : إنا أمرنا بذلك *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/538
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده صحيح    * 
 8 - * عن أبي بن كعب أنه سمع رجلا يقول : يا آل فلان فقال له اعضض بهن  أبيك ولم يكن فقال له : يا أبا المنذر ما كنت فاحشا فقال : إني سمعت رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/538
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناد رجاله ثقات فهو صحيح إن كان الحسن سمعه من عتي بن ضمرة فإنه كان مدلسا وقد عنعنه    * 
 9 - * من سمعتموه يدعو بدعوى الجاهلية فأعضوه بهنأبيه ولا تكنوا  . *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الوادعي           -   المصدر:  الصحيح المسند   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  10
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  حسن    * 
*

طبعا تريدوا أن تعرفوا ما هو الـ " هن " ! سأترككم مع المراجع اللغوية لتعرفوا بأنفسكم !

وايضاً : أخرجه أحمد (5/133، 136) أو رقم (21298، 21313، 21314، 21315،  21317) والبخاري في "الأدب المفرد" (963) والنسائي في "الكبرى"  (6/242/1080، 10811، 10812) والطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (1/رقم: 532)  وغيرهم، وصححه الألباني في "الصحيحة" (269) 

القاموس المحيط :
**(والهَنُ) الفَرْجُ أصلُه  هَنٌّ عند بعضِهم فَيُصَغَّرُ هُنَيْناً وتَنَح (ها هُنا وها هُنَّا  وهَهُنَّا) ج أُبْعُدْ قَليلاً أو يقالُ للحَبِيبُ (هَهُنا وهُنا) أي  اقْتَرِبْ وللبَغيضِ (هَهَنَّا) وهنَّا أي تَنَحَّ وَيجِيء في الياءِ إن  شاءََ اللَّهُ تعالى*​http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/5105622.html

​*لسان العرب

**وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ:
مَنْ تَعَزَّى بِعَزاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فأَعِضُّوه بِهَنِ أَبيه وَلَا تَكْنُوا
أَي قُولوا لَهُ: اعْضَضْ بأَيْرِ أَبيك ولا تكنوا عن الأَير بَالْهَنِ تَنْكِيلًا وتأْديباً لِمَنْ دعَا دَعْوى الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ
( 7 : 188 )*​﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿        


*
قد عمل كبار الصحابة بهذه الوصية ، ورأوا ذلك عقوبة وقعت على مستحقها ، ولم يروا ذلك مستقبحاً في شيء ؟! وقد سبق ذِكر قول أبي بن كعب راوي الحديث لها ، وقد قالها – أيضاً – أبو بكر الصدِّيق رضي   الله عنه ، فقد قال عروة بن مسعود لما جاء مفاوضاً عن المشركين في "   الحديبية " للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فَإِنِّى وَاللَّهِ لأَرَى   وُجُوهًا ، وَإِنِّى لأَرَى أَوْشَابًا مِنَ النَّاسِ خَلِيقًا أَنْ   يَفِرُّوا وَيَدَعُوكَ " ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ : " امْصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ ، أَنَحْنُ نَفِرُّ عَنْهُ وَنَدَعُهُ " ، فَقَالَ : مَنْ ذَا ؟ قَالُوا : أَبُو بَكْرٍ .
رواه البخاري ( 2581 ) .
قال ابن حجر – رحمه الله - :
و " البَظْر " : بفتح الموحدة ، وسكون المعجمة : قطعة تبقى بعد الختان في فرج المرأة .
و" اللات " : اسم أحد الأصنام التي كانت قريش وثقيف يعبدونها ، وكانت عادة العرب الشتم بذلك ، لكن بلفظ الأم ، فأراد أبو بكر المبالغة في سب عروة بإقامة من كان يعبد مقام أمه ، وحمَله على ذلك ما أغضبه به من نسبة المسلمين إلى الفرار .
 وفيه : جواز النطق بما يستبشع من الألفاظ لإرادة زجر من بدا منه ما يستحق به ذلك ،   وقال ابن المنيِّر : في قول أبي بكر تخسيس للعدو ، وتكذيبهم ، وتعريض   بإلزامهم من قولهم " إن اللات بنت الله ! " تعالى الله عن ذلك علوّاً   كبيراً ، بأنها لو كانت بنتاً : لكان لها ما يكون للإناث .
" فتح الباري " ( 5 / 340 ) . 
وقال ابن القيم – رحمه الله - :
وفى قول الصِّدِّيق لعروة : " امصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ " : دليلٌ على جواز التصريح باسم العَوْرة ، إذا كان فيه مصلحة تقتضيها تلك الحال ، كما أذن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يُصرَّح لمن ادَّعى دعوى الجاهلية بِهَنِ أبيه ، ويقال له : " اعضُضْ أيْرَ أبيك " ، ولا يُكْنَى له ، فلكل مقام مقال .
" زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " ( 3 / 305 ) .​*
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/121823​
*
الغريب والعجيب في الأمر وبم اننا قد تطرقنا في هذا الموضوع الى الجزء  الخاص بنسب محمد أنه من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ! نعم يا اخوة والكلام ليس من  عندي ، تفضلوا :*

*عن   العباس : أنه جاء إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؛ فكأنه سمع شيئا ،   فقام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على المنبر فقال : من أنا ؟ ، فقالوا :   أنت رسول الله ، قال : أنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ، إن الله خلق   الخلق ، فجعلني في خيرهم ، ثم جعلهم فرقتين ، فجعلني في خيرهم فرقة ، ثم جعلهم قبائل : فجعلني في خيرهم قبيلة ، ثم جعلهم بيوتا ، وجعلني في خيرهم بيتا ، فأنا خيرهم نفسا ، وأنا خيرهم بيتا . 
الراوي: العباس بن عبدالمطلب المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج مشكاة المصابيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5689
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*


*والسؤال  الصريح الأن هل كلمة " خيرهم " مدح وتعزي ام لا ؟ وآخر ، هل كل هذه الخلق  والفرق والقبائل والبيوت والأنفس في الجاهلية ام لا ؟! ولن اعلق اكثر من  هذا واليك الفهم عزيزي القاريء !*

*فإنظروا إلى السب بالأعضاء التناسلية !! صراحة ! فهل تعتبون على زميلنا أن يقول هذه الألفاظ بهذا الكم ؟*


*وجاء في كتاب "  فيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير " 697 :


697 - (إذا سمعتم من يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه) أي قولوا له اعضض بظر أمك (ولا تكنوا) عن ذلك بما لا يستقبح فإنه جدير بأن يستهان به ويخاطب بما فيه قبح وهجر زجرا له عن فعله الشنيع وردعا له عن قوله الفظيع

*

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*نذهب الى الصديق أبو بكر ..و أنا أتأسف مقدما ولن اعلق بكلمة على الحديث لانه واضح وصريح !*

 *خرج  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  زمن الحديبية ، حتى كانوا ببعض الطريق ،   قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (  إن خالد بن الوليد بالغميم ، في خيل   لقريش طليعة ، فخذوا ذات اليمين ) .  فوالله ما شعر بهم خالد حتى إذا هم   بقترة الجيش ، فانطلق يركض نذيرا لقريش  ، وسار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   حتى إذا كان بالثنية التي يهبط عليهم  منها ، بركت به راحلته ، فقال الناس :   حل حل ، فألحت ، فقالوا خلأت  القصواء ، خلأت القصواء ، فقال النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم : ( ما خلأت  القصواء ، وما ذاك لها بخلق ، ولكن حبسها حابس   الفيل ) . ثم قال : ( والذي  نفسي بيده ، لا يسألونني خطة يعظمون فيها  حرمات  الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها )  . ثم زجرها فوثبت ، قال : فعدل عنهم حتى  نزل  بأقصى الحديبية على ثمد قليل  الماء ، يتبرضه الناس تبرضا ، فلم يلبثه  الناس  حتى نزحوه ، وشكي إلى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العطش ،  فانتزع سهما  من كنانته ، ثم أمرهم أن  يجعلوه فيه ، فوالله مازال يجيش لهم  بالري حتى  صدروا عنه ، فبينما هم كذلك  إذ جاء بديل بن ورقاء الخزاعي في  نفر من قومه  من خزاعة ، وكانوا عيبة نصح  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من  أهل تهامة ،  فقال : إني تركت كعب بن لؤي  وعامر بن لؤي نزلوا أعداد مياه  الحديبية ،  ومعهم العوذ المطافيل ، وهم  مقاتلوك وصادوك عن البيت ، فقال  رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم : ( إنا لم  نجئ لقتال أحد ، ولكنا جئنا  معتمرين ، وإن قريشا  قد نهكتهم الحرب ، وأضرت  بهم ، فإن شاؤوا ماددتهم  مدة ، ويخلوا بيني وبين  الناس ، فإن أظهر : فإن  شاؤوا أن يدخلوا فيما دخل  فيه الناس فعلوا ، وإلا  فقد جموا ، وإن هم أبوا ،  فوالذي نفسي بيده  لأقاتلنهم على أمري هذا حتى  تنفرد سالفتي ، ولينقذن  الله أمره ) . فقال  بديل : سأبلغهم ما تقول ، قال :  فانطلق حتى أتى قريشا ،  قال : إنا قد  جئناكم من هذا الرجل ، وسمعناه يقول  قولا ، فإن شئتم أن  نعرضه عليكم  فعلنا ، فقال سفهاؤهم : لا حاجة لنا أن  تخبرنا عنه بشيء ،  وقال ذوو الرأي  منهم : هات ما سمعته يقول ، قال : سمعته  يقول كذا وكذا ،  فحدثهم بما قال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقام عروة بن  مسعود فقال : أي  قوم ، ألستم  بالوالد ؟ قالوا : بلى ، قال : أو لست بالولد ؟  قالوا : بلى ،  قال : فهل  تتهمونني ؟ قالوا : لا ، قال : ألستم تعلمون أني  استنفرت أهل  عكاظ ، فلما  بلحوا علي جئتكم بأهلي وولدي ومن أطاعني ؟ قالوا :  بلى ، قال :  فإن هذا  قد عرض لكم خطة رشد ، اقبلوها ودعوني آتيه ، قالوا :  ائته ،  فأتاه ، فجعل  يكلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم نحوا من  قوله لبديل ، فقال عروة عند ذلك : أي محمد ، أرأيت إن   استأصلت أمر قومك ،  هل سمعت بأحد من العرب اجتاح أهله قبلك ، وإن تكن   الأخرى ، فإني والله  لأرى وجوها ، وإني لأرى أشوابا من الناس خليقا أن   يفروا ويدعوك ، فقال له أبو بكر : امصص ببظر اللات    ، أنحن نفر عنه وندعه ؟ فقال : من ذا ؟ قالوا : أبو بكر ، قال : أما   والذي  نفسي بيده ، لولا يد كانت لك عندي لم أجزك بها لأجبتك ، قال : وجعل   يكلم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكلما تكلم أخذ بلحيته ، والمغيرة بن   شعبة قائم  على رأس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومعه السيف وعليه المغفر ،   فكلما أهوى  عروة بيده إلى لحية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضرب يده بنعل   السيف ، وقال  له : أخر يدك عن لحية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فرفع   عروة رأسه ،  فقال : من هذا ؟ قالوا : المغيرة بن شعبة ، فقال : أي غدر ،   ألست أسعى في  غدرتك ، وكان المغيرة صحب قوما في الجاهلية فقتلهم ، وأخذ   أموالهم ، ثم جاء  فأسلم ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أما الإسلام   فأقبل ، وأما  المال فلست منه في شيء ) . ثم إن عروة جعل يرمق أصحاب النبي   صلى الله عليه  وسلم بعينه ، قال : فوالله ما تنخم رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم نخامة إلا  وقعت في كف رجل منهم ، فدلك بها وجهه وجلده ، وإذا  أمرهم  ابتدروا أمره ،  وإذا توضأ كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه ، وإذا تكلم  خفضوا  أصواتهم عنده ، وما  يحدون إليه النظر تعظيما له ، فرجع عروة إلى  أصحابه  فقال : أي قوم ، والله  لقد وفدت على الملوك ، ووفدت على قيصر  وكسرى  والنجاشي ، والله إن رأيت ملكا  قط يعظمه أصحابه ما يعظم أصحاب محمد  صلى  الله عليه وسلم محمدا ، والله إن  تنخم نخامة إلا وقعت في كف رجل  منهم فدلك  بها وجهه وجلده ، وإذا أمرهم  ابتدروا أمره ، وإذا توضأ كادوا  يقتتلون على  وضوئه ، وإذا تكلم خفضوا  أصواتهم عنده ، وما يحدون إليه  النظر تعظيما له ،  وإنه قد عرض عليكم خطة  رشد فأقبلوها . فقال رجل من بني  كنانة : دعوني  آتيه ، فقالوا : ائته ، فلما  أشرف على النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وأصحابه ،  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : ( هذا فلان ،  وهو من قوم يعظمون  البدن ، فابعثوها له ) . فبعثت له ،  واستقبله الناس  يلبون ، فلما رأى ذلك  قال : سبحان الله ، ما ينبغي لهؤلاء  أن يصدوا عن  البيت ، فلما رجع إلى  أصحابه قال : رأيت قد قلدت وأشعرت ، فما  أرى أن  يصدوا عن البيت ، فقام رجل  منهم ، يقال له مكرز ابن حفص ، فقال :  دعوني  آتيه ، فقالوا : ائته ، فلما  أشرف عليهم ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم :  ( هذا مكرز ، وهو رجل فاجر )  . فجعل يكلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   فبينما هو يكلمه إذ جاء سهيل بن  عمرو . قال معمر : فأخبرني أيوب ، عن   عكرمة : أنه لما جاء سهيل بن عمرو :  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لقد   سهل لكم من أمركم ) . قال معمر :  قال الزهري في حديثه : فجاء سهيل بن  عمرو  فقال : هات اكتب بيننا وبينكم  كتابا ، فدعا النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  الكاتب ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم : ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ) .  قال سهيل : أما الرحمن فوالله ما  أدري ما هو ، ولكن اكتب باسمك  اللهم كما  كنت تكتب ، فقال المسلمون : والله  لا نكتبها إلا بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ( اكتب باسمك اللهم ) .  ثم قال : ( هذا ما  قاضى عليه محمد رسول الله ) .  فقال سهيل : والله لو  كنا نعلم أنك رسول  الله ما صددناك عن البيت ولا  قاتلناك ، ولكن اكتب :  محمد بن عبد الله ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ( والله إني لرسول  الله وإن كذبتموني ،  اكتب : محمد بن عبد الله ) . قال  الزهري : وذلك  لقوله : ( لا يسألونني خطة  يعظمون بها حرمات الله إلا  أعطيتهم إياها ) .  فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم : ( على أن تخلوا  بيننا وبين البيت  فنطوف به ) . فقال سهيل : والله لا  تتحدث العرب أنا  أخذنا ضغطة ، ولكن  ذلك من العام المقبل ، فكتب ، فقال  سهيل : وعلى أنه لا  يأتيك منا رجل ،  وإن كان على دينك إلا رددته إلينا .  قال المسلمون : سبحان  الله ، كيف يرد  إلى المشركين وقد جاء مسلما ، فبينما  هم كذلك إذ دخل أبو  جندل بن سهيل  بن عمرو يرسف في قيوده ، وقد خرج من أسفل  مكة حتى رمى بنفسه  بين أظهر  المسلمين ، فقال سهيل : هذا يا محمد أول ما  أقاضيك عليه أن ترده  إلي ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إنا لم نقض  الكتاب بعد ) . قال  فوالله  إذا لم أصالحك على شيء أبدا ، قال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم : (  فأجزه  لي ) . قال : ما أنا بمجيزه لك ، قال : ( بلى  فافعل ) . قال : ما  أنا  بفاعل ، قال مكرز : بل قد أجزناه لك ، قال أبو جندل  : أي معشر  المسلمين ،  أرد إلى المشركين وقد جئت مسلما ، ألا ترون ما قد  لقيت ؟ وكان  قد عذب  عذابا شديدا في الله . قال : فقال عمر بن الخطاب :  فأتيت نبي الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقلت : ألست نبي الله حقا ؟ قال : ( بلى  ) . قلت :  ألسنا  على الحق وعدونا على الباطل ؟ قال : ( بلى ) . قلت : فلم  نعطي  الدنية في  ديننا إذا ؟ قال : ( إني رسول الله ، ولست أعصيه ، وهو  ناصري ) .  قلت :  أوليس كنت تحدثنا أنا سنأتي البيت فنطوف به ؟ قال : ( بلى ،   فأخبرتك أنا  نأتيه العام ) . قال : قلت : لا ، قال : ( فإنك آتيه ومطوف به   ) . قال :  فأتيت أبا بكر فقلت : يا أبا بكر ، أليس هذا نبي الله حقا ، قال   بلى ،  قلت : ألسنا على الحق وعدونا على الباطل ؟ قال : بلى ، قلت : فلم   نعطي  الدنية في ديننا إذا ؟ قال : أيها الرجل ، إنه لرسول الله صلى الله   عليه  وسلم ، وليس يعصي ربه ، وهو ناصره ، فاستمسك بغرزه ، فوالله إنه على   الحق  ؟ قلت : أليس كان يحدثنا أنا سنأتي البيت ونطوف به ، قال : بلى ،    أفأخبرك أنك تأتيه العام ؟ قلت : لا ، قال : فإنك آتيه ومطوف به . قال    الزهري : قال عمر : فعملت لذلك أعمالا ، قال : فلما فرغ من قضية الكتاب ،    قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه : ( قوموا فانحروا ثم احلقوا ) .    قال : فوالله ما قام منهم رجل حتى قال ذلك ثلاث مرات ، فلما لم يقم منهم    أحد دخل على أم سلمة ، فذكر لها ما لقي من الناس ، فقالت أم سلمة :  يانبي   الله ، أتحب ذلك ، اخرج لا تكلم أحدا منهم كلمة ، حتى تنحر بدنك ،  وتدعو   حالقك فيحلقك . فخرج فلم يكلم أحدا منهم حتى فعل ذلك ، نحر بدنه ،  ودعا   حالقه فحلقه ، فلما رأوا ذلك قاموا فنحروا وجعل بعضهم يحلق بعضا ،  حتى كاد   بعضهم يقتل غما ، ثم جاءه نسوة مؤمنات ، فأنزل الله تعالى : { يا  أيها   الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات فامتحنوهن - حتى بلغ -  بعصم   الكوافر } . فطلق عمر يومئذ امرأتين ، كانتا له في الشرك ، فتزوج  إحداهما   معاوية بن أبي سفيان ، والأخرى صفوان بن أمية ، ثم رجع النبي صلى  الله عليه   وسلم إلى المدينة فجاءه أبو بصير ، رجل من قريش وهو مسلم ،  فأرسلوا في   طلبه رجلين ، فقالوا : العهد الذي جعلت لنا ، فدفعه إلى  الرجلين ، فخرجا به   حتى إذا بلغا ذا الحليفة ، فنزلوا يأكلون من تمر لهم ،  فقال أبو بصير  لأحد  الرجلين : والله إني لأرى سيفك هذا يا فلان جيدا ،  فاستله الآخر ،  فقال :  أجل ، والله إنه لجيد ، لقد جربت به ، ثم جربت ،  فقال أبو بصير :  أرني أنظر  إليه ، فأمكنه منه ، فضربه حتى برد ، وفر  الآخر حتى أتى المدينة  ، فدخل  المسجد يعدو ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم حين رآه : ( لقد  رأى هذا  ذعرا ) . فلما انتهى إلى النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال : قتل  والله صاحبي  وإني لمقتول ، فجاء أبو بصير :  فقال : يا نبي الله ، قد والله  أوفى الله  ذمتك ، قد رددتني إليهم ، ثم  نجاني الله منهم ، قال النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم : ( ويل أمه ، مسعر حرب ،  لو كان له أحد ) . فلما سمع ذلك  عرف أنه  سيرده إليهم ، فخرج حتى أتى سيف  البحر ، قال : وينفلت منهم أبو  جندل بن  سهيل ، فلحق بأبي بصير ، فجعل لا  يخرج من قريش رجل قد أسلم إلا  لحق بأبي  بصير ، حتى اجتمعت منهم عصابة ،  فوالله ما يسمعون بعير خرجت  لقريش إلى  الشأم إلا اعترضوا لها ، فقتلوهم  وأخذوا أموالهم ، فأرسلت قريش  إلى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم تناشده بالله  والرحم : لما أرسل : فمن آتاه  فهو آمن ،  فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  إليهم ، فأنزل الله تعالى : {  وهو الذي كف  أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم  ببطن مكة من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم -  حتى بلغ -  الحمية حمية الجاهلية } .  وكانت حميتهم أنهم لم يقروا أنه نبي  الله ، ولم  يقروا ببسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم ، وحالوا بينهم وبين البيت . * *الراوي:       المسور بن مخرمة و مروان بن الحكم      المحدث:           البخاري           -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2731
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]
* 

*وبالطبع بعد أبا بكر ، ننتقل إلى عبد الله بن مسعود ! ( صحابي آخر )

**سمع ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه رجلا ينشد ضالة في المسجد ، فغضب وسبه ، فقال له رجل : ما كنت فاحشا ، فقال : بهذا أمرنا 
الراوي: أبو عثمان النهدي المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: نتائج الأفكار - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/293
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح
* 


*ابن مسعود لم يقل شيء يرد به على إدعاء الفحش إلا " بهذا أمرنا " أي أمرنا بالفحش ، فهل يخبرنا احد من الذي أمرهم بالفحش ؟!!


 وننتقل من القرآن ومن الأحاديث ومن الصحابة الى الفتاوى اليومية التي يتعامل بها المسلم مع المسيحي ، وانظروا ..

**رقـم الفتوى : * *19230* *
عنوان الفتوى :**أدلة الدعاء على الكافرين كافة بمن فيهم أهل الكتاب* 
 *تاريخ الفتوى :**الثلاثاء 4 جمادي الأولى 1423 / 14-7-2002* *

السؤال

**1- ما حكم التأمين التجاري ؟
2- ما حكم الدعاء على مطلق النصارى دون المقاتلين منهم ؟
3- عندنا خادمة ونريد السفر إلى مكة فهل يجوز أن تذهب معنا علما أنه ليس معها محرم ، وماذا نفعل بها عند السفر ؟*

 *الفتوى* 


 *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

1- سبق برقم : 7394.
2-  فإنه يجوز الدعاء على مطلق الكفار سواء كانوا مقاتلين أو غير مقاتلين،  ويدخل فيهم اليهود والنصارى والوثنيين والملاحدة، ويدل على ذلك:
قوله تعالى عن نوح عليه السلام:رَبِّ لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّاراً [نوح:26].
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه: اللهم قاتل الكفرة الذين أوتوا الكتاب إله الحق. رواه أحمد. 
قال النووي في شرح مسلم في شرحه لحديث: وانقل حماها إلى الجحفة. قال الخطابي وغيره:  كان ساكنو الجحفة في ذلك الوقت يهودا، ففيه دليل الدعاء على الكفار  بالأمراض والأسقام والهلاك، وفيه الدعاء للمسلمين بالصحة وطيب بلادهم  والبركة فيها، وكشف الضر والشدائد عنهم، وهذا مذهب العلماء كافة. انتهى. 
قال العراقي في طرح التثرتب 2/292 في شرح حديث قنوت النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم على الكفار:  فيه جواز الدعاء على الكفار ولعنهم، قال صاحب المفهم:   ولا خلاف في جواز  لعن الكفرة والدعاء عليهم، واختلفوا في جواز الدعاء على   أهل المعاصي فأجازه  قوم ومنعه آخرون. انتهى 
وقال ابن العربي في أحكام القرآن 4/269: في تفسير قوله تعالى عن نوح عليه   السلام رب لا تذر على الأرض ... المسألة  الثانية : دعاء نوح على الكافرين   أجمعين، ودعاء النبي صلى الله وعليه وسلم  على من تحزب على المؤمنين، وألب   عليهم، وكان هذا أصلاً في الدعاء على  الكفار في الجملة، فأما كافر معين  لم  تعلم خاتمته فلا يدعى عليه لأن مآله  عندنا مجهول. انتهى. 
3- سبق برقم : 10809.
والله أعلم.*

 http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Id=19230&Option=FatwaId
​
*العنوان* * 

ما حكم لعن الكفار من اليهود والنصارى * *الشيخ** عبد الرحمن السحيم**السؤال**السؤال الثالث:  ما حكم لعن الكفار من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم أو الذين يتطاولون على شرع الله وعلى القرآن ؟ *
 *
الجواب*

 *لعن اليهود والنصارى    والملاحدة ومن يتطاول على شرع الله ، ولعن من يستحق اللعن هو من   القُرُبات  ومن إظهار الدين . وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيكون في   آخر أمتي رجالٌ يركبون على  السروج كأشباه الرجال . ينـزلون على أبواب   المسـاجد . نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات  على رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف .   اِلْعَنُوهنّ فإنهن ملعونات . رواه  الإمامُ احمد وغيره ، وهو حديث صحيح .   ويُفرّق العلماء بين لعن الشخص المُعيّن وبين لعن العموم .  وأما سب اليهود والنصارى ، فإننا نسبهم في كل صلاة ونتبرأ من طريقتهم ،  فنقرأ : ( غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ  وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ )  إلا إذا كان سبّهم سيفضي إلى مفسدة :smile02؛ كأن   يحملهم ذلك على سب الله أو سب  الدّين ، ونحو ذلك ، فله أن يمنع من  سبِّهم  . قال الله عز وجل : ( وَلاَ تَسُبُّواْ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن  دُونِ   اللّهِ فَيَسُبُّواْ اللّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ) فسب الكفار وذمهم وذم آلهتهم وعيب دينهم مطلوب   ، إلا أنه إذا أفضى إلى  مفسدة فإنه يُمنع منه .  على أن هذا الأمر لم  يكن  من هدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من فعل  أصحابه رضي الله عنهم .  ولا  يعني هذا أنه لا يُدعى عليهم .  وقد كان عمر رضي الله عنه يدعو بهذا   الدعاء : اللهم العن كفرة أهل الكتاب ؛  الذين   يصدون عن سبيلك ، ويكذبون رسلك ، ويقاتلون أوليائك . اللهم خالف بين    كلمتهم ، وزلزل أقدامهم ، وأنزل بهم بأسك الذي لا ترده عن القوم المجرمين .    رواه البيهقي وغيره .  والله تعالى أعلم . *

 *رقـم الفتوى :      50065           
عنوان الفتوى :     حكم سب دين النصارى 
          تاريخ الفتوى :     الإثنين 1 جمادي الأولى 1425 / 19-6-2004           

 السؤال 
                 ما حكم من سب دين النصارى

            الفتوى                 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن كان القصد بدين النصارى الدين الذي جاء به عيسى   عليه السلام فإن ذلك  لا يجوز، بل هو كفر. ولا يجوز سب أي دين من الأديان   التي جاء بها  الأنبياء السابقون، فالدين الذي جاء به الأنبياء جمعيا واحد،   والمسلمون  يؤمنون بجميع الأنبياء؛ كما قال تعالى: [
آَمَنَ   الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ  وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ   آَمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ   بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ] (البقرة: 185).
 وسب أي دين من أديان هؤلاء أو شتمه أو الاستهزاء به يعتبر كفرا، قال  تعالى: [قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآَيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ  تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ * لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ]  (التوبة: 65-66)
 وقال تعالى: [شَرَعَ   لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحًا  وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا   إِلَيْكَ وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى أَنْ   أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَلَا تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ]  (الشورى: 13).
أما إن كان القصد بالدين ما أحدثه النصارى من التحريف والتبديل والشرك والخزعبلات فهذا لا مانع من سبه ووصف أصحابه بالشرك والكفر.
 فقد قال الله عز  وجل: [لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ] (المائدة: 73).
 ولكن ذلك إذا كان يؤدي إلى سب الإسلام أو نبيه فإنه  لا يجوز سدا للذريعة، فقد نهى الله عز وجل عن سب أصنام المشركين حتى لا  يؤدي ذلك إلى سب الله عز وجل، فقال تعالى: [وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ] (108).
 ولمزيد من الفائدة نرجو الاطلاع على الفتوى رقم: 19944.
 والله أعلم.
* 

 http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Id=50065&Option=FatwaId&x=46&y=12


*رقـم الفتوى :      19944           

عنوان الفتوى :     حكم غيبة الكفرة والدعاء عليهم 

تاريخ الفتوى :     الثلاثاء 14 جمادي الأولى 1423 / 24-7-2002           

السؤال                 

هل يجوز غيبة المسيح والكفار وسبهم والدعاء عليهم أم لا .

الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإذا كان قصد السائل بكلمة "المسيح" عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام، فلا تجوز  غيبة نبي أو سبه أو الدعاء عليه، فقد نقل القاضي  عياض :   الإجماع على أن  من أضاف إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الكذب فيما بلغه أو   أخبر به، أو  سبه أو استخف به أو بأحد من الأنبياء أو أزرى عليهم أو  آذاهم،  فهو كافر.   ذكره صاحب مواهب الجليل.
وإن كان المقصود بذلك المسيحيين النصارى فحكمهم حكم بقية الكفار فيجوز غيبتهم وسبهم، وقد عقد  البخاري  رحمه الله باب: ما يجوز من اغتياب أهل الفساد والريب،  وأورد تحته حديث  عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت:   استأذن رجل على رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ائذنوا له، بئس أخو   العشيرة -أو ابن العشيرة-  فلما دخل ألان له الكلام، قلت: يا رسول الله قلت   الذي قلت ثم ألنت له  الكلام، قال: أي عائشة، إن شر الناس من تركه الناس  -أو  ودعه الناس- اتقاء  فحشه.  فإذا كان في حق المسلم، ففي الكافر أولى.
وقد ثبت الدعاء عليهم في الصحيحين عن  أنس  رضي الله عنه، في دعائه عليه الصلاة والسلام على رعل وذكوان عندما قتلوا القراء.
وعليه،  فسب الكفار وآلهتهم جائز في الأصل،   لكن إذا خيف أن يترتب على ذلك ضرر أكبر  كسب الله تعالى أو رسوله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم أودين الإسلام، فلا يتعرض إلى  ما يؤدي إلى ذلك. 
قال  القرطبي :  لأنه بمنزلة البعث على المعصية فجاء النهي سداً للذريعة،  فقال تعالى:وَلا  تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ  عَدْواً بِغَيْرِ عِلْم [الأنعام:108].
والله أعلم.* 


 http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?Option=FatwaId〈=A&Id=19944​ 
*اريدكم   أن تنتبهوا إلى شيء هام في القتوى الأخيرة قد وردت حرفياً فيها وضمنيا في   الباقي وهو سب آلهه المشركين وبالطبع فإن المسيحي الذي يعبد المسيح هو  كافر  ومشرك في نظر الإسلام بالله ! وبالتالي فلهم الحق في سب الهنا اي سب   المسيح ! وطبعا السب مسموح بأفظع الألفاظ ! يعني تخيلوا ان واحد مسلم  محترم  لا يستطيع ان يقف امام واحد مسلم متقى لدينه لأن المسلم المتقي  لدينه سيجد  فيه سيل من الحث على السب والشتم ! ولن اعلق اكثر من هذا  لتعرفوا من اين  اتي صديقنا هذا ، بكل هذه المسبات في الموضوع والتي قد  تحسب له في موسوعة  جينيس !!!


فإعذروه فهو مسلم مأمور غير مسرور




إذن وكما رأينا التأصيل منذ فجر الإسلام قرآنياً وحديثياً وتعامل الصحابة  والتنفيذ العملي للنصوص وألى ان وصلنا الى دعاة هذا العصر وكما ترون أن كله  بالأدلة الإسلامة ولا يوجد شيء بدون دليل .


والآن أريد مناقشة أمر هام رأيناه في هذا الموضوع ، ألا وهو كلمة " تدليس "  و " مدلس " .. إلخ ، فكما رأينا أن العضو المسلم مغرم بهذه الكلمة ويقذف  بها ليل نهار بغير علم ولا صدق ، وانا اقول له ان المسيحي لا يعرف التدليس ،  فإن حدث خطأ فيكون ناتج لأوجة القصور المعروفة مثل الغفلة عن شيء ما او  فهم لشيء ما بشكل غير صحيح ولكن التدليس - اي تعمد الكذب - و إخفاء الحقيقة  عن عمد فهذا أبعد من بعد سابع سماء عن سابع ارض ( تعبيرات قرآنية ) ،  فالذي يوصف بهذا الوصف هو المسلم فقط فالمسلم إن لم يكن مدلس فقد شذَ عن  القاعدة إذ ان الغالبية العظمة مدلسين بشكل كبير حتى ان التدليس صار سمة  للمسلم يتم معرفته بها بمجرد ارتكاب التدليس ، ولكن الآن لا اريد مناقشة ما  يفعله المسلم ولكن ما تم وصف الصحابة الكرام به وكالعادة لن يكون الكلام  من عندياتنا كما يفعل أولئك بل سأضع الكتب والمراجع الإسلامة وسأظلل على ما  اريده لكي يظهر بأكثر دقة ولن اعلق الا بكلمات قليلة تاركاً الحكم للقاريء  الكريم ..



ولكن قبل عرض الأدلة ، دعونا نعرف معنى التدليس ..


معجم المحيط :

**دَلَّسَ يُدَلِّسُ تَدْلِيساً  :- البائِعُ؛ أخفى عن المشتري عيبَ البضاعة/ دَلَّسَ فلانٌ لفُلانٍ في  البيع وفي كلّ شيء.- على الشَّاري عيبَ البِضاعةِ: كَتَمَه عنه. -  المحدِّثُ في الإسنادِ: روى عمَّن عاصره ما لم يَسمع منه موهماً سماعه/  دَلَّسَ في كذا وكذا، أي تعمّد الغشَّ وسوءَ النّيّة/ دَلَّس التلميذُ في الامتحانِ/ دلَّس في أوراق النقد المالية.*

http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/1107916.html

*معجم لسان العرب :

**دلس -دلَّس البائع تدليسًا كتم عيب السلعة عن المشتري. والمحدِّث في الإسناد أتى بالتدليس في حديثه ودالسهُ مُدالسةً خادعه وظلمه.
  يقال هو لا يُدَالِس ولا يُوالِس أي لا يظلم ولا يخون.
  وأدْلَسَ القوم وقعوا في الأَدْلاس. والأرض اخضرَّت بالأَدْلاس.
وتدلَّسَ الرجل تكتَّم. والدابة لحست الشيء القليل في المرتع. وفلان الطعام أخذه قليلا قليلا.
وادلاسَّت الأرض ادليساسا أصاب المال منها شيئا قليلا فتدلَّس
الدَّلْس الخديعة وعند المولَّدين التمليق والطلي والتمليس كالتدليص.
والدَّلَس الظلمة واختلاط الظلام والنبت يورق آخر الصيف أو بقايا النبت ج أدلاس
الدُّلْسة الظلمة
التدليس كتمان عيب السلعة عن المشتري.
  هذا أصله وربما استعمل للكتمان مطلقا والخداع كقول الحريريفي المقامة  السمرقندية فودَّعته وهو مُصِرٌّ على التدليس ومُسِرٌّ حسو الخندريس. أراد  ما أظهره هناك أبو زيد السروجي من الخِدَع وأضمره من البِدَع.
والتَّدْلِيس  عند السبعية هو دعوى موافقة أكابر الدين والدنيا وعند  المحدِّثين هو إسقاط  الراوي من إسناد الحديث بحيث يكون السقط من الإسناد  خفيا فلا يدركه إلا  الأئمة الحذَّاق المطَّلعون على طريق الحديث وعلل  الإسناد.
  وذلك الحديث يسمى مدلَّسًا وفاعل هذا الفعل يسمى مدلِّسًا .*






*معجم تاج العروس :*
​ *دلس  :  الدَّلَسُ، بالتَّحْرِيكِ: الظُّلْمَةُ، كالدُّلْسَةِ،  بالضّمّ.  والدَّلَسُ: اخْتِلاطُ الظَّلامِ. ومنه قولهم: أَتانَا دَلَسَ  الظَّلاَمِ،  وخَرَجَ في الدَّلَسِ والغَلَسِ. والدَّلَسُ: النَّبْتُ  يُورِقُ آخِرَ  الصَّيْفِ. والدَّلَسُ بَقَايَا النَّبْتِ والبَقْلِ، ج  أَدْلاسٌ، قال: * 
*بَدَّلْتَنَا  مِنْ قَهْوَسٍ قِنْعَاسَـا*
*ذَا صَهَوَاتٍ يَرْتَعُ الأَدْلاَسَا *
*   ويقال: إِنَّ الأَدْلاَسَ مِن الرِّبَبِ، وهو ضَرْبٌ مِنَ النَّبْتِ. وفي   المُحْكَمِ: وأَدْلاَسُ الأَرْضِ: بقَايَا عُشْبِها. وأَدْلَسْنَا:   وقَعْنَا فِيهَا، أَي في الأَدْلاسِ. وفي التَّكْمِلَة: أَي وَقَعْنَا   بالنَّبَاتِ الذِي يُورِقُ في آخِرِ الصَّيْفِ. وأَدْلَسَتِ الأَرْضُ، إِذا   اخْضَرَّتْ بِهَا، أَي بالأَدْلاسِ. وقالَ الأَزْهَرِيُّ: سَمِعْتُ   أَعْرَابِيًّا يَقُولُ لامْرِئٍ قُرِفَ بِسُوءٍ فيه: مَالِي فيه وَلْسٌ   وَلا دَلْسٌ، أَي مَالِي فيه خِيَانَةٌ ولا خَدِيعةٌ. والتَّدْلِيسُ في   البَيْعِ: كِتْمَانُ عَيْبِ السِّلْعَةِ عن المُشْتَرِي. قال   الأَزْهَرِيُّ: ومنه أُخِذَ التَّدْلِيسُ في الإِسْنادِ، وهو مَجازٌ وهو   أَنْ يُحَدِّثَ عن الشَّيْخِ الأَكْبَر، ولَعَلَّهُ ما رآه، وإِنَّمَا   سَمِعَه مِمَّن هُو دُونَه أَو مِمَّنْ سَمِعَه مِنْه، ونحوُ ذلِك، ونَصُّ   الأَزْهَرِيِّ: وقد كانَ رآه إِلاّ أَنّهُ سَمِعَ ما أَسْنَدَه إِليهِ من   غيره من دُونِه. وفي الأَسَاسِ: المُدَلِّسُ في الحَدِيثِ: مَن لا  يَذْكُرُ  في حَدِيثِه مَنْ سَمِعَه منه، ويَذْكُر الأَعْلَى مُوهِماً  أَنَّه  سَمِعَه منه، وهو غيرُ مَقْبُولٍ. وقَدُ فَعَلَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ من  الثِّقَاتِ  حتَّى قالَ بعضُهم: * *دَلَّسَ لِلناسِ أَحادِيثَهم*
*والله  لا يَقبلُ تَدْليسَا*
*   والتَّدَلُّسُ: التَّكَتم. والتَّدْلسُ أخْذُ الطَّعَامِ قَلِيلاً   قَلِيلاً. وقد تَدَلَّسَهُ. وليسَ في التَّكْمِلَة تَكْرارُ، قَلِيلاً. و   التَّدَلُّسُ: لَحْسُ المالِ الشَّيْءَ القَلِيلَ في المَرْتُعِ، عن ابنِ   عَبّادٍ وادْلاسَّتِ الأَرْضُ: أَصَابَ المالُ مِنْهَا شَيْئاً،   كادْلَسَّتِْ: ادْلِسَاساً. ويُقَال: فُلانٌ: لا يُدَالِسُ، ولا يُوَالِسُ،   أَي لا يَظْلِمُ ولا يَخُونُ ولا يُوَارِبُ. وفي اللِّسَان: أَي لا   يُخَادِعُ ولا يَغْدِرُ. وهو لا يُدَالِسُك: لا يُخَادِعُكَ ولا يُخْفِي   عليكَ الشَّيْءَ، فكَأَنَّهُ يَأْتِيكَ بهِ في الظَّلامِ. وقد دَالَسَ   مُدَالَسَةً ودِلاَساً. ومِمَّا يُسْتَدْرَك عليه: التَّدْلِيسُ: عَدَمُ   تَبيِينِ العَيْبِ، ولا يُخَصُّ به البَيْعُ. وانْدَلَسَ الشَّيْءُ، إِذا   خَفِيَ. ودَلَّسْتُه فتَدَلَّسَ، وتَدَلَّسْتُه. والدَّوْلَسِيُّ:   الذَّرِيعَةُ المُدَلِّسَةُ ومنه حَدِيثُ سَعِيدِ بنِ المُسَيِّب: رَحِمَ   اللهُ عُمَرَ، لَوْ لَمْ يَنْه عَنِ المُتْعَةِ لاتَّخَذَها النّاسُ   دُوْلَسِيّاً أَي ذَرِيعَةً للزِّنَا. وتَدَلَّسَ: وَقَعَ بالأَدْلاسِ.   ودَلَّسَتِ الإِبِلُ: اتَّبَعَتِ الأَدْلاَس وأَدْلَسَ النَّصِيُّ: ظَهَرَ   واخْضَرَّ. والدَّلَسُ: أَرْضٌ أَنْبَتَتْ بعدما أَمْحَلَتْ.   والأُنْدُلُسُ، بضَمِّ الهَمْزَةِ والدّالِ اللامِ: إِقْليمٌ عَظِيمٌ   بالمَغْرِبِ. هنا ذكرَهُ الصّاغَانِيُّ وصاحِبُ اللِّسَانِ، واسْتَدْرَكَهُ   شيخُنَا في الأَلف، والأَلف زائدةٌ كالنُّون، فحَقُّه أنَ يُذْكَرَ هنا،   والمُصَنِّفُ أَغْفلَ عنه تَقْصِيراً، مع أَنه يستطرِدُ جُمْلةً مِن  قُرَاه  وحُصُونِه ومَعَاقِلِه ومَواضعه. وفي اللِّسَانِ: وأَنْدُلُسُ:  جَزِيرَةٌ  معروفَةٌ، وَزْنُهَا أَنْفُعُلُ، وإِن كان هذا مِمَّا لا  نَظِيرَ له،  وذلِكَ أَنَّ النُّونَ لا مَحَالَةَ زائِدَةٌ، لأَنَّهُ ليسَ  في ذَوَاتِ  الخَمْسَةِ شيْءٌ على فَعْلُلُلٍ فتكونُ النونُ فيه أَصْلاً؛  لُوقُوعِهَا  مع العَيْنِ، وإِذا ثَبَتَ أَنَّ النُّونُ زائِدَةٌ فقد  بَرَدَ في  أَنْدُلُس ثلاثَةُ أَحْرَفٍ أُصُول، وهي الدّالُ والَّلامُ  والسّين، وفي  أَوّل الكَلامِ هَمْزةٌ، ومَتَى وَقَعَ ذلِكِ حَكَمْتَ  النونُ أَصْلاً  والهَمْزةُ زائدة؛ لأَنَّ ذَواتِ الأَرْبَعَةِ لا  تَلْحَقُهَا الزَّوَائِدُ  مِنْ أَوائلِهَا إلاّ في الأَسْمَاءِ الجارِيَةِ  على أَفْعَالِهَا نحو:  مُدَحْرِج وبابِه، فقد وَجَبَ إِذاً أَنَّ  النُّونَ والهمزَةَ زائِدَتَان،  وأَنَّ الكِلِمَةَ على وَزْنِ أَنْفُعُلٍ،  وإِن كانَ هذا مِثَالاً لا  نَظِيرَ له. وإِنَّمَا أَطَلْتُ فيه الكلامَ؛  لأَنَّهُم اخْتَلَفُوا في  وَزْنِه، واشْتَبَه الحالُ عليهِم، فبَيَّنْتُ  ما يَتَعَلَّقُ بِه  لِيستَفِيدَ المُتَأَمِّلُ. والله أَعلم.*


http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/Tag/4701.htm


*وجاء في أرشيف ملتقى أهل الحديث
*
*يقول ابن عدي، في "الكامل" 1/ 106: قال حماد بن زيد: التدليس كذب.
- وفي صفحة 107: قال أبو أُسامة: خرب الله بيوت المدلسين، ما هم عندي إلاَّ كاذبون.
- قال شُعْبَة: التدليس أخو الكذب.
- قال شُعْبَة: والله لأن أزني أحب إلي من أن أدلس.
- قال مِسعر: التدليس من دناءة الأخلاق.
- قال أبو عاصم النبيل: أقل حالات المدلس عندي أن يدخل في حديث النبي صَلى الله عَليهِ وسَلَّم: المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور.
*


*جاء في سير أعلام النبلاء ( 1 : 40 )


ثم تراه يُنافحُ عن الحافظ أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- بأوضح حجة وأنصع بيان فيقول في "السير" "4/ 174":
قِيْلَ لابْنِ عُمَرَ: هَلْ تُنْكِرُ مِمَّا يُحَدِّثُ بِهِ أَبُو  هُرَيْرَةَ شَيْئاً؟ فَقَالَ: لاَ، وَلَكِنَّهُ اجْترَأَ وجَبُنَّا فَقَالَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: فَمَا ذَنْبِي إِنْ كُنْتُ حَفِظْتُ، وَنَسُوْا.
قَالَ يَزِيْدُ بنُ هَارُوْنَ: سَمِعْتُ شُعْبَةَ يَقُوْلُ: كَانَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ يدلس!
قلت -أي الحافظ الذهبي- تَدْلِيْسُ الصَّحَابَةِ كَثِيْرٌ، وَلاَ عَيْبَ فِيْهِ، فَإِنَّ تَدْلِيْسَهُمْ عَنْ صَاحِبٍ أَكْبَرَ مِنْهُمْ، وَالصَّحَابَةُ كُلُّهُمْ عدول.* 




*إذن كلفظ ( اكرر ، كلفظ ) نستطيع ان نقول ان الصحابة مدلسين ، بل وتدليسهم كثير كما قال الذهبي ، وكله بالأدلة !*



http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119115




*و أما  عن الجهل فلي تعليق بسيط وهو : أن المسيحيية عندما جاءت ، كانت الثقافة  اليونانية العريقة هى السائدة في العالم كله ولا يخفى على احد ان الثقافة  اليونانية هى من أعظم ثقافات العالم آن ذاك إن لم تكن الأعظم بالفعل ومع  ذلك ففي ثقافة المسيحية تفوقت على كل فكر ثقافي خارج عن ارادة الله وهزمت  كل قوة المعاند حتى بادت الثقافات كلها وبقت المسيحيية وستبقى الى الأبد  الى ان يأتي المسيح له كل المجد وايضاً فقد انتشرت في كل بقاع العالم  كالنار في الهشيم اي بسرعة فائقة وتم عمل ترجمات للكتاب المقدس تقريبا بكل  اللغات المعروفة مثل اليونانية ( من العبرية في العهد القديم ) وللعهد  الجديد السريانية واللاتينيية القديمة وغيرهما .... إلخ ، وفي عصرنا الحالي  تقريباً لا تجد لغة لم يترجم اليها الكتاب المقدس ، سواء كانت لغة حية ام  مغمورة ، صعبة او سهلة ، وهذا لقوة الكتاب المقدس وقوة كلمة الله فيه التي  تصل لكل إنسان ، وفي عصرنا الحالي تجد أن مصادر العلم تجتمع في الغرب  ومصادر الجهل تجتمع في الشرق ، فتجد الغرب يبتكرون اشياء لا تأتي اصلا في  مخيلة العرب ولا في احلامهم في حين تجد الإنسان العربي مهووس ومغرم لكي  يعرف هل يدخل الحمام بقدمه اليمني أم اليسرى ! وهل يأكل باليمين ام اليسار  !! ، المهم ، بعد هذا كله يتهم احد المسلمين الغرب بالجهل !! وهذا في حد  ذاته جهل ، كما رأينا في الموضوع فما من كلمة قالها لها علاقة بالموضوع إلا  وتم الرد عليها ردوداً علمية صحيحة تماماً في كل العلوم  المتعلقة بالموضوع مثل اللغوية والتاريخيية وعلوم الكتاب المقدس وغيرهم ،  فلو أردنا أن نتكلم عن الجهل فسنتكلم عنكم يا عزيزي وهذه ليست مسبة فأنت  تعرف كيف حال الشعوب العربية إذا ما قارناها باية شعوب أخرى متحضرة !  والغريب في هذا أنك عندما تسمع لفظ " المفكر الإسلامي " لا يأتي في عقلك  إلا انه كافر مرتد عن الإسلام بالإضافة الى عشرات المواقع التي تهاجمه  وتسبه ليل نهار وكل هذا لا لشيء إلا لأنه " مفكر " فحتى مفكريهم كفار !  لانهم مفكرين !!! وعندما تسألهم عن العلماء المعتمدين عندهم تجد انهم  يخبروك بأناس لا علاقة لهم بالعلم إنما بكثرة الحفظ ! فلا يوجد بينهم عالم  إلا بمعنى حافظ وليس دارس فلفظ ! ولن أعلق اكثر من هذا ..*




*بعدما عرضنا التأصيل والمنبع الذي يدفع صديقنا للشتيمة ، يأتي نور الرب يسوع المسيح وسط كل الظلمات ليقول لنا :


رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 11

* *
**وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَكَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ مَدْعُوٌّ أَخًا زَانِيًا أَوْ طَمَّاعًا أَوْ عَابِدَ وَثَنٍ أَوْ شَتَّامًا أَوْ سِكِّيرًا أَوْ خَاطِفًا، أَنْ لاَ تُخَالِطُوا وَلاَ تُؤَاكِلُوا مِثْلَ هذَا.**

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 6: 10*

*
**وَلاَ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ طَمَّاعُونَ وَلاَ سِكِّيرُونَ وَلاَ شَتَّامُونَ وَلاَ خَاطِفُونَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ.*

*بل يوصينا أن نحب أعدائنا فيقول :


إنجيل متى 5 : 44
**
**وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،**

إنجيل لوقا 6: 32
* *
**وَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ فَضْل لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضًا يُحِبُّونَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ.**

  إنجيل لوقا 6: 33
**
**وَإِذَا أَحْسَنْتُمْ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُحْسِنُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ، فَأَيُّ فَضْل لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا.**

  إنجيل لوقا 6: 34
**
**وَإِنْ أَقْرَضْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَرْجُونَ أَنْ تَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمْ، فَأَيُّ فَضْل لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضًا يُقْرِضُونَ الْخُطَاةَ لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمُ الْمِثْلَ.*
*

فما أبعد السماء عن الأرض ، دين يقول لتابعيه احبوا الأعداء وباركوهم بل  وصلوا من اجلهم ويشجب الشتام من ملكوت السماوات ودين يحث على سب كل  المقدسات لدى اي دين آخر ! وعجبي !


والآن أريد ان اعلق على ما تبقى من الموضوع ، فقد دار بيننا حوار على البال توك يوم ** 7 فبراير 2011*
* 
**
* [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





> *أخبرنا الحبيب المصطفى **بأن من آيات المنافق إذا حدث كذب ، وإذا وعد أخلف ، وإذا اؤتمن خان ، وإذا خاصم فجر** .
> 
> **وصاحب المشاركة الأخيرة التي نقلها لنا الأخ تورريس اجتمعت فيه هذه  الخصال كاملة ..... حصول على الدرجة كاملة في النفاق والخسة .... طبيعي*


[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]*وهذه قلة أدب ، فأنا لا أفعل هذه الخصال أبداً ولا أوصف بها إلا تحت عنوان : المسبة الكاذبة لشخصي ...

وسنرى :
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *فإذا حدث كذب إذ يقول في نهاية مشاركته**[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*واما عن الكذب فأنت تعرف انه محلل في الإسلام صراحة  في ثلاث إحداهم الحرب وكلمة الحرب ينطلي تحتها اي نوع من الحرب ، سواء  فكرية ( بتعبيركم ) او كلامية او او او واعتقد أن هذا يعرفه كل من له علاقة  بالإسلام فلا داعي لوضع الأدلة ولو اردت اخبرني وستجد بعضها هنا  ، بالإضافة الى المعاريض وهى نوع اقبح من الكذب ، فهى صفة إسلامية اصيلة وسنة لو تركتها خرجت انت على السنة** !
واترك القُراء من حلقة عن المعاريض تم عرضها على قناة الحياة العملاقة مع الأخ رشيد : *http://islamexplained.com/UVG/UVG_video_player/TabId/89/VideoId/72/186---.aspx
*

*​* 
**واما للحق ،،**
**فأقول ، إني لا اكذب البتة ، فمولكا عندما تريد أن تُعَرِف الصدق فأذكر إسمي فقط ليعرف المستمع** أنك تتحدث عن " مولكا " !


**وفعلاً أؤكد لكم الكلام مرة أخرى** :

**ملحوظة ، هذه المشاركات كانت قبل الكلام على البالتوك** ...


**فالكلام مكتوب كاملا قبل هذا بكثير وكل المشاركات ايضاً لي و لكن أين هو المكان التي كانت مكتوبة فيه ؟**!!! 
**
فهى مكتوبة في الأقسام المخفية عن اعين الزوار والأعضاء العاديين فأنا اكتب  فيها وكتبت فيها المشاركات هذه ثم انقلها بالتحرير والنقل بالكوبي بست بعد  المراجعة والدليل ، و هذه صور للمشاركات في الأقسام المخفية لتراجعوا  التواريخ بها** :

**وهذه هى صور المشاركات في الأقسام المخفية للتأكيد** :

**ملحوظة : من لا يمكلك خط اتصال سريع فلا يدخل على الصور لانها كبيرة جدا*

http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/6985/17900245.jpg[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1267/85558599.jpg[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/3497/77073198.jpg[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/4374/64795399.jpg​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]وسوف تلاحظون التاريخ في كل المشاركات جاء كالتالي

المشاركة رقم 5 : 02-07-2011, 02:01 PM 
المشاركة رقم 9 : 02-07-2011, 08:17 PM 
المشاركة رقم 10 : 02-07-2011, 08:19 PM 
المشاركة رقم 11 : 02-07-2011, 08:20 PM 


والحوار الذي دار بيني وبينه كان بعد منتصف  الليل في وقت محاضرة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ودخلت الى هناك بعد بدء  المحاضرة ، و آخر مشاركة هنا كما ترون في الصور كانت الساعة 20 : 8 في  المساء وبعدها توجهت الى النوم وصحوت في حدود الساعة الواحدة والنصف بعد  منتصف الليل تقريباً وكان الحوار ... هذه واحدة ، واما الثانية هى ان شمس  الحق قد نوه في الموضوع أصلا ان هناك موضوعا مخفيا ننقل منه الردود الخاصة  بنا الى الردود على العام حيث قال[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*


> *يغلق الموضوع حين توجدانا **غدا **ونقل** سيل الردود **هنا للموضوع** تمزموزا فيهم*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2586030&postcount=51​ *

وايضاً*[FONT=&quot]* :*


[/FONT]





> *بليل يا حبيبى بليل هنخليه يعمل على نفسه **انا خلصت خلاص مخدش فى ايدى غلوة **دول شوية عيال هبلة**
> 
> **بس شرطنا للحوار حمامتك الزاجلة تحبسها فى قفصها واى مشاركة هينقلها على لسان اخرين هتحذف**
> **عايز تعملى فيها بتعرف تحاور مسيحين يبقى تسترجل وتتدخل تكلمهم بلاش شغل الفيران **
> ...


[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2584872&postcount=48​ *[FONT=&quot]

فهل قرأ صديقنا هذه الكلمات أم فقط تعمد ان يشتمنا ويهيننا ونحن الذي نحاورة داعيين إياه بالـ " صديق " ؟[/FONT]**!*[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]





> *صفة النفاق الثانية  التي توفرت فيه هي إخلاف الوعد فبعد ان اتفقنا على البالتوك على عدم  الجنوح للإساءة إلى الرموز والمقدسات الدينية ومنع السباب والشتم في حقها ،  يتم تبخر هذا الكلام والوعد الكاذب الذي وعد به*


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*هذا  افتراء علىّ ، فأني لم ولن ولا اسب في مقدساتك ولا فيك انت ابدا فالعلم  معنا والادلة معنا ولا ينقصنا سوى اخراجها لكم فقط لتستنيروا** ! ولا يفيدني أن اسبك انت او اي من معتقداتك لاني لسة في حوار مسبة ، بل علم ..

**وعندما قلت هذا فعلته فعلاً ونفذته بالحرف الواحد فأنا اكدت عليه  جدا ولكن انا لست بسيده وليس هو بعبدي ! خصوصاً عندما تسب انت وصديقك  المقدسات والأشخاص وسبنا نحن شخصياً كما رأينا وحصرنا مسبتك بطول المواضيع  وعرضها وكيف أنك لا تستطيع ان تضبط نفسك عن السب والشتم وكيل التهم بالكذب  علينا فهل يعد السب ركنا من الحوار العلمي !؟؟
**فانت قلت**[FONT=&quot] :
 
 [/FONT]*



> abcdef_475: عاوزين بس في البداية نتفق على بروتوكل ما بينا في الرد
> abcdef_475: مافيش اي مشكلة
> no name333: مفيش مشاكل زي متحب
> Molka Molkan: اتفضل
> ...


*وبعدها بقليل تابعت وقلت لك :*


> Molka Molkan: حاضر انا هاحاول اخليه مايحطش مشاركات الا لما اشوفها كلها عشان اشيل منها اي كلمة


*وايضاً :*



> Molka Molkan: صدقني انا مش راضي على الطريقة من الطرفين لان دي حوارات هاتكون موجودة بعد ما نموت احنا فعيب ان في واحد بعد عمر طويل يكون بيقرأ هنا وهناك ويلاقي الألفاظ دي


*فهل بعد كل هذا تتطاول على وانا الذي وافقتك حتى بدون شروط ؟!*


*والغريب ان الذي تقول عنه :*



> abcdef_475: وعلى فكرة تورريس شخص كبير ومحترم


 *فهل الإحترام أنه يقول :*




> النصارى قفلوا الموضوع في الزريبة لانهم لا يريدون استمرار وضع ردودكم هناك كي لا ينفضحوا هم ودينهم وكتابهم المحرف اكثر من ذلك
> بارك الله فيكم يا شباب على هذا الموضوع المزلزل والفضائح التي كشفتموها في هؤلاء الجهلة فعلا وهذا اقل وصف لهم





> الزريبة الان في موقف اللي ما يشتري يتفرج


*؟؟*

*فإن  كنت انت والآخر لكم السلطة أن تحذفوا هذه المسبات ولم تحذفوها بل لم تكتفوا  بعدم الحذف فقط ، بل شاركتما فيه مصادقين عليه ! فكيف أتجرأ انا واطلب منه  ، وبأي وجة أطلب منه وكيف أطالبه بالعهد الذي كنتم أنتم أول من لم يلتزموا  به وخرقه تماماً ؟!فأن كنت لا تزن كلماتك ولا تلتزم بعهودك فلا تطالبني ان اخالف عهودي انا الآخر ، فالعهد له طرفين وانت خرقته تماماً *.

*وفي أول مشاركة لك بعد الحوار قلت :*



> *وبعد  هذا الرد الأخير الذي نقلته قررت أن اغير طريقة الردود من ردود الإفحام  إلى ردود الإفهام ، لأن من يردون حقيقة يريدون من يفهمهم ويشرح لهم ، لا من  يفحمهم .*
> 
> *خصوصاً  بعد أخذ هذا السجال للشكل المحترم ، بعد أن تم دحر من يلقون بالزبالة من  أفواههم  وحذف مشاركتهم التي لا تعبر إلا عن هزيمتهم السريعة ولذلك تم  اللجوء الي  السباب في حق مقدساتنا كنتيجة لحالة الغيظ والشياط التي مروا  بها بعد أن دقت مطارق الحق روؤسهم وألحقت بهم هزيمة ساحقة وتسجيل عدد كبير  من الجهالات والتدليسات .*
> 
> *واليوم  بأمر الله سأرد على ما ذكر في الرد الأخير الذي نقله تورريس وكتبه Molkan  وسأبين ما فيه من أخطاء وسقطات شنيعة لا يقع فيها طالب علم اقل من مبتديء .*





> *- مهاترات من نوعية الجدل البيزنطي لإظهار ذكاء مصطنع بهدف الإيهام بالإلتفاف حول المحاور المسلم*
> *
> - أخطاء تندرج تحت نوعية الجهل الشديد جداً للأسف كما سبقه زميلاه هولي بايبل والنكرة الآخر .
> 
> *


*ففي الكلام على البالتوك بوجة والآن بوجه آخر ! 

وبعد كل هذه الأطنان من المسبات يرتدي ثوب الحملان فيقول :

*


> *والحمد  لله صفحات منتدانا تشهد لنا ، فلم تصدر منا أية مسبة في حق يسوع ولا  الكنيسة ولا كتاب الكنيسة ولا اي رمز ديني نصراني قبل وبعد الحوار الذي تم  على البالتوك ، لأن ليس هذا منهجنا وليس طريقتنا*


*
امال كل اللي فوق ده اية ؟!

فحقاً إن لم تستحِ فأفعل ما شئت ...*


*يقول :
**




فأعترف ذلك المنافق بأن اخلاق ذلك النكرة قمة في السقوط بقوله




 Molka Molkan: فهو ليه اسلوب لسه ماتغيرش عن المسيحيين 

أنقر للتوسيع...





أنقر للتوسيع...



طبعا بغض النظر عن المعتاد وهو الشتم والسب ، فسنرد على ما ورد من سوء فهم ( معتاد ) لكلامنا ،،

ولننظر الى ما قلته بدون بتر :

*



> *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan**[FONT=&quot]: هاقول لك نقطة ممكن تكون ماتعرفهاش[/FONT]*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> *


*

*


> *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan**[FONT=&quot]: شمس ده دكتور [/FONT]*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> *


*


*


> *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan**[FONT=&quot]: وهو متنصر[/FONT]*[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan**[FONT=&quot]: من حوالي عشر شهور او سنة ، مش فاكر[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*


*


> *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan**[FONT=&quot]: فهو ليه اسلوب لسه ماتغيرش عن المسيحيين[/FONT]*[/FONT]




*يعني بقول لك انه لسى تأثير الإسلام موجود فيه ! وعشان كدة بيكون كلامه حاد !! فاهم حاجة ؟!* *،  فما بالك بكونك مسلم متأسلم ؟* *يعني إن كان هو طن فأنتم أطنان !* *يعني عتاب ليك مش ليه !!*




> *واستمرت بعد هذا الشتائم وقلة الأدب ولم تحذف كلمة واحدة فيها إساءة كما وعد *


*هذا كذب علىّ ، فأين انا قلت انه سيحذف كلامه السابق او جزء منه !
صدقني لو عرفت سبب عدم قولي لهذا لتعجبت ! وسوف اخبرك به ! 
المسلم مصاب بحالة تسمى بـ " نظرية المؤامرة " فلو أنا اخطأت في كلمة او ما  شابه إملائياً او نحوياً او او او او واحببت ان اعدل على الموضوع لاعدلها  الى الصواب فستقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد لتقولوا أني ارجع في كلامي ( العلمي )  وتخترعون صور من عندياتكم وتلفقونها لي وتقولون على اني كتبتها ثم حذفتها !  والدليل ان علامة التعديل ظاهرة في الموضوع ! فلهذا لا اعدل اي شيء قبل  انتهاء الحوار ولهذا لم اطلب منكم عدم التصوير بل قلت لكم :*

 *Molka Molkan: خلي اللي بينقل يحتفظ بالصور على الجهاز بتاعه*
*
* *Molka Molkan: عشان يبقى سهل الإقتباس وكمان عشان شكل الموضوع مايبوطش*
*
* *Molka Molkan: وطبعا يحتفظ بالموضوع متصور عشان لو في مشكلة في حاجة معينة يقدر يستشهد بالصور*




*فأنا  شرف البحث العلمي فوق كل اعتبار ولن اسمح لأحد أي كان ان يشكك في أخلاقي  البحثية فكلمتي لا اخونها ابداً ، وكما رأيتم ما حدث لكم نتيجة إتباعنا  العلمية والمنهجية الصحيحة !
*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*و أنت بقلبك للحقائق قد تحقق فيك قولك انت ايضا عندما قلت :*



> *- آية النفاق الرابعة وهي الفجور عند مقام الخصام ، والفجور كما قال الامام بن عبد البر رحمه الله :
> 
> أن يخرج عن الحق عمدا حتى يصير الحق باطلا  والباطل حقا ، وهذا مما يدعو إليه الكذب .*


*نستكمل :*



> * وبعد كدة هذا يطالبني أن أدخل زريبتهم " كالرجال " ..... وكأنه يعرف عن الرجال وصفاتهم اي شيء*


*بغض  النظر عن سوء الأدب ايضا سأعرفك انك مخطيء بكل محبة ، فأن طلبنا هذا كان  قبل هذه الجملة ! فياترى كنت تعرف انها ستكتب ؟! وهل دخلت ؟ وهل طلبت ازالة  هذه الجمل وسوف تدخل بعدها ام كانت رفضك رفت لا علاقة له بالجمل ؟!*

*سألته سؤال وقلت له :*



> * بالطبع   انت عندك حق ووكلام زي الفل ، فلابد أنه عندما تحاور المسلم العادي أن   تحضر له أساسيات الحوار العلمي لفترة لا تقل عن 7 سنين حتى يحفظ أسماء   المراجع ويتعود على الرجوع اليها ، فمعك حق صديقي العزيز ، فالحوار معكم   فعلا صعب بل وصعب جداً ، أنظر الى العالم أين وصلوا بعلمهم وفكرهم وانظر   إليكم وقل لي : هل يجوز الأكل باليد اليسرى أم ان الشياطين ستأكل معنا ؟!*


*فأجابني :*



> * نهى الرسول عن الأكل باليسار ، الذي فيه أصلاً تشبه بالشيطان ، وكما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن الشيطان يأكل مع من يأكل بشماله .*


*


والسؤال أصلاً ، هل الشيطان يأكل أصلاً ؟ هل الشيطان جسد لكي يأكل ؟! وبعدما يأكل هل يفعل كالبشر !؟
والسؤال الأهم ، نصف البشر في كل العالم يأكلون في نفس الوقت بأيديهم  اليسرى ! فهل هذا يعني أن نفس عدد الشياطين يأكلون معهم ! ولماذا لا نشعر  بنقصان الأكل سواء إن كان الأكل باليمنى او باليسرى !

*


> * الموضوع يشهد فكم أوضحنا انكم مجرد جهلة شخص صريح صرح وآخر شلوش بيود .... الخ*


* 
صراحة صديقي ، هذا يسمى تدليس علني ، فالأول لم يقل انه جاهل بالعبرية ! بل قال بالنحو العبري ! و أعتقد الفرق واضح ! والآخر لم يقل اصلاً ان شلوش فيها يود ! بل سألك عن استخراجها مستنكرا وجود شكلها في الكلمة اصلاً فإن كان يطلب منك أن تستخرجها له فكيف يكون يعتقد أن شلوش بها يود ! فإنه لو اعتقد ذلك لكان عرف مكان اليود وما طلب منك استخراجها ! 

فهذا الخطأ هو منك أنت قدمت لك تصحيحه في صورة مؤدبة لافتاً إياك له !

*


> * وبالمناسبة فأنت لا تجيد صياغة الجمل*


*بل أنت الذي لم تفهم كلامي كما أقصده فظننت شيء لم اقصده اصلا وبالتالي فتقول أني لم اوفق في عرض صياغة لجملة ، فالجملة تحدد صياغتها بحسب ما يُقْصّد منها ( اي مني انا ) وليس حسب فهمك انت لها ! وسوف ترى ..*
*

*


> *فالأستاذ والتلميذ مشتغلون بحقل واحد مع تفاوت الدرجات العلمية*


*مشكلتك انك لا تعرفني ! ولا تعرف ان عقلي في المنطق يزن عقول المسلمين أجمعين ( بعد أزالة الشوائب ) فتتخيل انك بجملة كهذه سيكون لك منطق صحيح فيها تصحح به كلامي ! وهذا محال !

واما للرد :

فالأستاذ والتلميذ ليس من الضرورة مشتغولن بحق واحد فالأستاذ معه العلم وقد يكون التلميذ لا يملك اي ذرة من العلم كله وفي هذه الحالة يكون الأستاذ مشتغل بمفرده في العلم ( قلة الأدب ) ...


*


> *فأنا استاذ في المساويء اي عالم كبير بها ، وأنت ايضا تلميذي في المساويء ، وبالتأكيد فأنت الأخر على علم بها *


*سأرد عليك في الإفتراضين ،،
الإفتراض الأول : أن كلامك صحيح ، فأقول لك ، هذا فعلا صحيح لاننا في منتدانا يوجد قسم للإسلاميات وللحوار مع المسلمين وبالتالي فتمر علينا نفس العينة الإسلامية ذات اللسان الطاهر البريء كما أثبتنا وبالتالي فقد تعودنا على هذه الألفاظ مثل " ا ن ك ت ه ا " و " هـ ن " ومثل " بـ ـظـ ـر " بالإضافة الى الأخلاق العامة كرضاعة الكبير وتحليل الكذب والقتل و غيرها من الصفات الحميدة فمن جاور السعيد ايييه ؟!؟

الإفتراض الثاني : أن كلامك خاطيء ، فأقول لك كما قلت سابقاً أن الأستاذ في المساويء لا يشترط أن يكون تلميذه على علم بها ! فمثلاً قبل أن تدرس في 1 ابتدائي ا ب ت ، ولا يكون هناك لك خلفية بمعرفتهم فهل ستكون على علم بها ؟ ! ، بالرغم من انك في المدرسة " بي بي كلاس " تقول الـ " أبلة " بتعليمك الحروف ! وانت لم تكن تعلم !


فحاول ان تبتعد عن المناوشات العقلية والمنطقية فهذه لا جدال فيها !*
*
*


> * وهذه صورة جديدة من صور الكلام الفارغ الذي لا يغني ولا يسمن من جوع*


* 
بالرغم من نعتك لكلامي بالفارغ فأقول لك باركك المسيح ولكن كان يجب ان تثبت فراغ كلامي بدلا ان تدعي ( كالعادة ) بغير دليل  ، فأنت من رقصت في الصفحة واعلوت الصوت ان الأخ شمس الحق يدلس ولم يضع رابط القاموس لكي لا تنكشف الاعيبه الجهنمية و قمت انت بوضع الصورة لنا واشرت الى الترجمة وعندما فندت كل حرف في كلامك جئت لتقول أن كلامي فارغ ، فماذا اقدم لك اكثرم ن الرد على كل كلمة لك ؟! ، إن تركنا كلامكم للرياح في منتدياتكم تضحكون به على البسطاء تقولون اننا نعجز ولا نجد الرد و و و  وعندما نفند كل كلمة من كلامكم تقولون كلام فارغ ولا تردوا ! فماذا نفعل لكم ؟!

*


> *فقد كانت الاشكالية او اثبات ان كلمة משא تعني وحي إلهي ، نبوة .... الخ *


*لم ولن تكن هذه اشكالية ابداً ، إلا بسوء فهمكم للكلام ! فأنتم وضعتم كلما على الستنتا لم ننطق به اصلاً وظللتم تؤتون بالأدلة على خطأ كلامنا ( الذي لم نقله اصلاً ) وتخيلتم أننا قلناه وانتم في مرحلة الرد عليه !! وهذا كله خطأ وعندما طالبناكم بإستخراج اننا قلنا ان " مسا لا تعني وحي " لم تردوا ! فماذا نفعل لكم !*




> *وهذا ما نفاه هؤلاء في بداية كلامهم*


*بعد إذن معاليك و فضلا ، تفضل استخرج لنا هذا النفي وطبعا تعرف ادوات النفي كويس ! سننتظر !*




> * نكرر كلام الاخت :*


*يا اخي لا تكرر كلاماً بل رُد رَد مباشر على سؤالي :*



> * المصيبة الأولى : أنك تتقول عليه وهو لم يقل هذا مطلقاً فهل تستطيع أن تقتبس لنا أين قال أن الكلمة لا يمكن أن تعني " وحي إلهي " ؟!!! *





> * فقد تم حصر معنى الكلمة في معنيين*


*
برضو ده ادعاء كاذب لا دليل عليه ! استخرج انه حصر المعنى هنا !
 بمعنى نفس الباقي !*



> *كان  يقوله ظناً منه انه عن طريق التنازل قبل أن تطرق مطارق الحق أم رأسه ، فلا  يوجد شيء اسمه عاوز تترجمها ، فعاوز هذه لا تقال الا على مصطبة .
> 
> فاللغة لا يفتي فيها بـ " عاوز ولا مش عاوز " وكان من المفترض به أن يضع المعني الثالث لها وهو الوحي والنبوة *


* 
طيب ما هى مصطبة فعلاً ! ، هو انت فاكر ان اللي عملتوه ده ينتمي لاحد أطراف العلم ؟! ، ده يسمى اسكتش فقط ! حبة شتيمة وحبة خروج عن الموضوع وحبة ابتكار تفاسير وحبة مغالطة وحبة هروب وفي الآخر تقول مش عارف اية !

دا انا عشان تعرف ان موضوعك ساقط منذ بدايته بفرض معاك كل اللي عايزه وايضاً كلامك بيطلع غلط ! في حاجة اكتر من كدا !؟

*


> *اولا حذف From H5375 لم اقصد به اي شيء*


*هذا هروب ، فأنا كان سؤالي هو :  لماذا ياترى لم يضعه ؟! ولم يكن سؤالي ما هو قصدك من الإخفاء ! فسؤالي للمرة الثانية يا حضرة الباحث الأمين ، لماذا لم تضعها ؟ ، السؤال بـ " لماذا " !*




> *ولم التفت إليه أصلاً *


*
وتلتفت ليه اصلا ؟! وتلتفت لإيه اصلاً !؟ الجملة دي وسط المعجم بل في اوله فكيف تحذفها وتقول " لم تلتفت اليها " ؟!

أهذه هى الأمانة العلمية ؟!

*


> * فبماذا يفيدني اصل الكلمة إن عرفته أم لم أعرفه .*


*لا لا لا ، لا تتخيل ان هذا الحوار لكي نصل الى ما سفيدك وما لن يفيدك فهذا بعيد جدا عنك ، ولكن الذي يفيد المسلمين الباحثين عن الحق فعلاً ، فإننا عندما وضعنا الأصل لم نجد كلمة " prophecy " مطلقاً ، وهى التي كنت تغني لها الأطلال !*




> *فأمامنا كلمة ينكر أحدهما معناها بطريقة غريبة*


*هذا في الأحلام ، فلم ينكر احد إلا وهمك فقط :bud:*



> *والذي قد تراجعوا عنه بعدما رؤوا ما تم تقديمه من أدلة *


*برضو بيقول " تراجعوا " ! ما هو انت عشان تثبت اننا تراجعنا لازم تثبت موقفين معكوسين ! واحد اننا قلنا ان الكلمة لا تعني وحي والآخ اننا قلنا انها تعني وحي ! وصلت ؟*



> *وأقول لك أنك لو استطعت المشي على رأسك ما تستطيع تأليف صفحة واحدة منه*


*ولماذا أؤلف انا وعندي ما يقرب من 60 مرجع لغوي عبري !! وكيف تقول أني أؤلف بعدما قلت اني حتى لو انا المؤلف لن ارجع اليه !؟ ألا ترى انك تبعد عني ما انا باعده اصلاً !؟؟*



> * فمن أنت أصلاً حتى تقبل أو ترفض اي مصدر لغوي ؟*


*أظن عرفت من انا من خلال البحث ! ولسة !*:ura1:





> *وتتبجح وترفض معجم لعالم ما تستطيع أن تصل لقيمة ظافر من أظافر قدمه علمياً
> *


*فعلا ، فلا يعقل أنه بعدما ان اكون انا الأعلى ان أكون أظفرا من أظافرة ! أفلا تعقلون ؟!*



> * فهذا هو كلامه عن معرفته بالعبرية*


*فعلا انا مش بتكلم عبري ! انت عايزني اكذب !؟ ولا انت فاكر ان اللي درس في معهد القوات المسلحة كورس بيبقى بيعرف عبري !!!؟*:bud:



> * ثم  بعد ذلك رده عبارة عن فاصل من التفاهات اسمو بنفسي عن الدخول فيها ، إلى  أن نصل إلى مرحلة النقل من القواميس لإثبات معنى oracle اي وحي كما اثبتنا  سابقا ، في حين ان زميله حصر معناها في*


*طبعا هذا هروب صريح ، فبعدما أعتمد على القواميس وتم تفنيد كلامك بكلام أرقى منه مستوى ولم تجد ما ترد به علينا لابد ان تقول هذا ! فهذا معتاد منكم !*



> *ومعنى ان يخرج اعلان الهي من رحم الجزيرة العربية*




*قبل أن تقول لنا المعنى ، قل لنا من الذي قال أن من الجزيرة العربية سيخرج أصلا وحي !؟ ألم اقل لك لا تحاول ان تمرر الكلام فأنا بالمرصاد لكلامك !؟ اثبتنا أن النبوة اصلا تاريخيية بحته وتم تحقيقها ! واستطيع ان اثبتها لك بأكثر من طريقة ! *



> *فلا تعليق*


*لا تعليق ليه بس يا عمنا ؟!
 نكرر الكلام عشان الواحد يتنور برضو بالعلم الشديد :
*


> *لا  بأة ، دا كل الموضوع كوم والجملة دي كوم تاني ، انا لازم افهمها ، انت  بتقول انه جاهل بمصطلحات دينه وبعدها قلت انه الجاهل ده بمصطلحات دينه قال  ان معنى كلمة اوراكل هو الإعلان الإلهي ، يبقى المفروض انه طالما قال كلمة  وانت وصفته بيها أنه جاهل فالمنطقي أنه كلامه غلط ( طالما جاهل ) فإذاي بقى  بالكلام الغلط ده تقول " وهذا كفيل بهدم الموضوع " ، مش فاهم ، ،، بص سيبك  من الموضوع كله واشرح لي الجملة دي كدة واسترسل زي ما تحب وفهمها لي !
> 
> ولا انت تقصد أنه جاهل وعشان كدة قال حاجة صح من غير ما يقصد و انهت  الموضوع ؟!!! اصل لو كدة هايكون في مصيبة تاني في السكة !! برغم ان المعنى  الأخير مستبعد لأنك ربط جهله بالمصطلحات !! 			 		*





> * الفكرة لا تكمن في هل نستطيع اثباتها سواء من خلال هذا الاب الذي استشهدنا به ام غيره*



*يعني معترف انك على خطأ واننا كلامنا صح بشأن مصادرك !!؟*



> * بل المقصد هو بيان شيء ، وهو العزو الي مصدر ولو كان الامر تافه كما رأينا*



*وهذا الأمر التافة ( كما تقول ) اثبت بطلان كلامك وبطلان استشهادك بالمرجع !*



> * وأننا لا نأتي بأشياء من عندياتنا ونحن في مقام مناقشتكم في كتابكم وعقيدتكم*


*هو اية اصلا اللي مش بتجيبوه من عندياتكم ؟!*

*انت نسيت موضوع " الرشم بالميرون " اللي جايب فيه فيديو عن الرشم للأطفال والموقع كذلك وتقول لي عن النساء !!*



> * هذا الكلام تقرأه أن وزملائك النصارى في منتداكم وتذاكروه جيداً*


*النصارى مش موجودين خلاص !  بس برضو ماعلقتش على كلام مصدر استشهادك ! يا ترى ليه ؟!*



> * فعلا كوميدية*



*فعلا ، فكوميدية أن لا تعرف ان الإختصار " NIV " هو إختصار للترجمة العالمية الحديثة New International Version!!*



> *فاخبرك  اني كنت ، ولازلت مغرما بها هي وقصص المغامرون ال 13 والاسكتشات المرسومة  لسفر الرؤيا الخاص بالأطفال و أجواء الفانتازيا المشوقة
> *



*يبقى كدة عندنا اتنين ، انت والتاعب استاذك ...اللي ردينا عليه وهو لا يرد علينا !*



> *وجدير بالذكر ان اشير بان اتشرف باستاذية التاعب لي ، فهو استشهد بمجلة ميكي لانه كان يتحدث عن الكتاب المقدس كما هو ظاهر*



*فعلا فهذه هى مراجعكم ! مجلة ميكي !*.




* نقطة أخيرة أحب أن أوضحها ، عندما تحاول الرد على مسيحي ولا تضع في قرارة  نفسك وتكون صادق أنك ستخرج من الحوار - إن اعتبرته مباراة - بأي فوز فأنت  مخطيء منذ تلك اللحظة حتى وإن لم تكون قد دخلته بعد ، فلابد أن تضع في  قرارة نفسك ومن ثوابتك أن الحوار معنا لا يوجد له نتيجة إلا أن كلامنا هو  الصحيح وكلامك هو الخاطيء ، فإن اعتقدت بذلك فلا حرج عليك وإن توانيت عن  جعل هذا الكلام بعيد عن العقيدة التي في قرارة نفسك فأنت مخطيء وستخسر ،  فالمراجع عندنا كل يوم تزيد بعدد كبير جداً وفي كل المجالات ولذا ، فكان  يجب عليك أن تشكر المسيح ليل نهار عندما كتبت موضوعك الأول ولم يرد عليك  أحد ، لانه أخذ وقت اكثر من الوقت المعطى له كباقي بغير رد ! وعندما رد  عليه الدكتور الكبير هولي بايبل أسأت الأدب إليه في صورة تكبر و إستعلاء  وهذا لا يجوز أن تفعله مع مسيحي فالحوار مع المسيحيين له نتيجة واحدة  بالنسبة لنا وهى : 

**
سفر التثنية 28: 7
* *
**يَجْعَلُ الرَّبُّ أَعْدَاءَكَ الْقَائِمِينَ عَلَيْكَ مُنْهَزِمِينَ أَمَامَكَ. فِي طَرِيق وَاحِدَةٍ يَخْرُجُونَ عَلَيْكَ، وَفِي سَبْعِ طُرُق يَهْرُبُونَ أَمَامَكَ.*





*وفي النهاية أذكر الجميع بالمصدر الأول والأخير لهذا الموضوع وهو :


إنجيل لوقا 21: 15
**
**لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا.*













*و المجد كل المجد لملك المجد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح

**

*
*
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2011)

*الموضوع امام الجميع ومفتوح للجميع سواء مسيحى او مسلم
اللى شايف ان فى نقطة مش فاهمها احنا تحت امره 
واللى عنده نقطة عايز يتناقش فيها برضة احنا تحت امره

*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 فبراير 2011)

*ماذا أقول أكثر من 1 يوحنا 4 : 4 :*
*أَنْتُمْ مِنَ اللهِ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ، وَقَدْ غَلَبْتُمُوهُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

ننتظر الرد على المشاركات : 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2589574&postcount=53
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2589578&postcount=55

سننتظر الرد على اسئلتنا وإلا فلماذا نتحاور اصلاً ؟​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2011)

عدنا من جديد  مع ردودنا على التعليقات .. ولكم الآن مفاجأة ، الموضوع انتهى تماماً وقد  فقد الأخ المحترم أعصابه وظل يسب ويلعن ( كما اوردنا وسنورد سبابه لنا ونحن  مباركينه ) خارجا عن الموضوع تماماً و يتلخص رده الذي سنرد عليه الآن في  الآتي :

1. السب والشتم ( كالمعتاد ).

2. الكذب علىّ و إختراع اقاويل لم انطق بها بل والرد عليه !

3. الخروج التام عن الموضوع والذهاب الى اشياء اخرى ليكثر من عدد الكلمات في رده ليكون له قيمة.

4. " رمتني بداءها وانسلت " ، اتباع هذا القول ،  كمبدأ عام لاحظته طوال حواري معه ولم اكن اريد ان اصفه به الى عندما أتأكد  كعادتي في التحقيق.

5. عدم تقديم اي نقد لردودنا ، اي اقتباس ما قلناه وكتابة اي كلام لا علاقة له وبا بالإقتباس ولا بالموضوع في بعض الأحيان.

6. اعادة تكرار نفس الكلام مرة أخرى.



كل هذا و أكثر سنكون معه الآن فتابعونا بارككم المسيح له كل مجد من الآن الى الأبد.


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2011)

يبدأ مقالة بالطبع بالسباب مستفتحاً ، ويدخل في اول نقطة ألا وهى " ماذا تقول مخطوطات قمران " وهذا جزء قلنا عنه :




> *     1.      [FONT=&quot]سنفترض  ما قاله الأخ المسلم ونُسَلِّمُ     بهِ الى نهاية الجزء الأول ، أي  سنعترف جميعا مؤقتاً أن مخطوطات قمران     تقول " ثلاث " ولا وجود فيها  لكلمة " سنة " ، وعليه لن نناقش المخطوطة     نفسها الا في النهاية ..*


وكان هذا للأسباب الآتية :


1. ان سواء كانت قمران تقول بـ " سنة " او " ثلاث سنين " فلا مشكلة نقدية في ان الصحيح هو " سنة "، كما اثبتنا.

2. أن سواء كانت القرآءة الصحيحة " سنة " او " ثلاث سنين " فلا يوجد نبوة لرسول الإسلام ايضاً ، كما اثبتنا أيضاً.

3. ان الموضوع كله ليس عن مناقشة مخطوطة بل عن مناقشة ادعاء كاذب عن " نبي  من بلاد العرب " وتم تفنيده تماماً ولم نجد ردا عليه وهو الموضوع الأساسي !  فهل نساه زميلنا وسط زمرة السباب واللعن الذي يسري من يديه الى منتداه ؟!



فلا اعلم ، لماذا اعاد زميلنا الكلام عن هذا الجزء مرة أخرى برغم انه - من  المفترض - قرأ كلامنا أننا سنعود اليه في النهاية !؟ هل ليضيف بعض السباب ؟  هل ليضيف بعض الكلمات والأسطر الى ردوده لكي ينخدع البسطاء ؟ هل لأنه هذا  آخر امل له في بعدما تم تحطيم ادعاء النبوة بالكامل ؟! سنعرف ربما فيما بعد  ..




بعد ذلك يدخل في خليط من الكذب + التلفيق + التخلي عن كلامه السابق بل ونسبه لي !


كان زميلنا قد قال :



> *[FONT=&quot]وماذا قوله في قراءة مخطوط 1QIsa [FONT=&quot] التي ترجع للقرن الثاني قبل الميلاد والتي نسفت تلفيق وإلصاق تلك النبوة لسرجون ؟*





> [/FONT]


وقال ايضاً :



> *[FONT=&quot]ففي حالتنا هذا عندما يضع المخطوط 1QIsa[FONT=&quot]  امام اي نص ماسوري آخر فلا صوت يعلو فوق صوت نص قمران ، وهنا في تلك  الحالة نستطيع أن نقول مخطوط قديم ، ومخطوط حديث .... وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح .*[/FONT] [/FONT]


هل  تروه هنا تكلم عن اي شيء آخر سوى " القدم " هل تروه تكلم عن نوع النص ومتى  كتب و لغته وتوزيعه ودوافه و  و و و ؟ هل ترون يا اخوة اي عامل مذكور هنا  ؟! من يرى فليخبرني اين هو !

المهم ، وعندها علقت انا وقلت :




> *بالطبع     الجملة الأخيرة تعرفنا بمدى علم هذا الزميل بعلم النقد كافة وبالنقد     الأدنى خاصة فهناك أسباب كثيرة لكي نقول أن القراءة هذه هى الصحيحة ام هى     الخاطئة فعامل القدم ليس هو العامل الوحيد ، وكما اثبتنا في ردنا الأول   عدة   اسباب ، ولا يوجد سبب واحد على الأقل لتفضيل تلك القراءة رغم انها  لا   تؤثر  في الموضوع بشأن النبوة المزعومة على الإطلاق ... حتى عامل  القدم  قد  تغلبت  عليه تماماً القراءة اليونانية السبعينيية ... فما  الباقي بعد  هذا ؟*


اي  انني قلت ان هناك اكثر من عامل وليس عامل واحد لمعرفة اي من القراءتين هى  الأصح وهذا لا يخالف فيه احداً ، وبعدها عندما وافقته - جدلا - على ما يرمي  إليه ، فقلت أنه حتى لو اخذنا عامل القدم فقط فقط ، فلن يكون في صالحه  ايضاً لوجود السبعينيّة التي أكدت النص الماسوري كما الكل ، فهنا انا تكلمت  عن عامل واحد فقط ، فعاد هو ليرجع ويتكلم في عامل اخر بعيد عن القدم وهو "  ما هو نوع النص ؟ " هل هو عبري ام يوناني ام لاتيني ام ماذا ؟ وهذا ما كنت  اتكلم فيه اصلاً ان هناك أكــــثــــر من عامل  لتحديد قراءة ما فوجدته لا يعرف إلا واحد ويعض عليه بالنواجز فقلت ، حسنا ،  نأخذ ما لديه من علم ونوافقه عليه ونثبت ان هذا العامل فقط " القِدم "  بدون النظر الى اي عامل اخر يرفض كلامك ايضاً فعاد في لعبة " دوخيني يا لمونة  " ليتكلم عن نوع النص كلغة ! فماذا افعل له !؟ اوافقه على كل ما يقول  جدلاً وبعدها يتراجع عن كلامه بالوصول الى كلامي ! وفي كل المرات لا يوجد  لديه دليل واحد لصدق نبوة نبيه ! فماذا افعل له !، فماذا كان رده ؟! انظروا  معي :



> *وبعد هذا الكلام  أؤكد لكم ان هذا الشخص لم يعرف في يوم من الايام  طريقاً لمرجع واحد فقط في  النقد النصي للعهد القديم ، فما قلناه من حيث  القراءة الأقدم يحسب لنا  ورأينا فيه الصواب ، وأن ما قاله هو الخطأ وجهل  كبير بأبسط قواعد النقد  النصي للعهد القديم وأولياته .*


اللي هو اية  بالظبت ؟ ان هناك اكثر من عامل لتحديد ما هى القرآة الصحيحة !! ده اللي غلط  واللي انت قلته صح اللي هو " الأقدم هو الأصح " بدون اي عوامل أخرى !! ،  عجبي ! بالنسبة الى اني لااعرف طريقا لمرجع واحدا في النق النصي للهد  القديم فسنرى من الذي لا يعرف طريق !




يسأل صديقنا سؤال ظريف ويقول :

[/FONT]





> *فكيف مبدئياً يقارن بين نص مكتوب في لغته الأصلية وبين ترجمة قد أخذت عن  مصدر غير موجود بين أيدينا تم ترجمته إلى لغة ثانية*


هذا  هو السؤال الذي أوجه لك ! كيف تقارن في عامل واحد فقط وتشطب على كل  العوامل الأخرى ! ومنها اللغة نفسها ! فأنت قلت وتكلمت وكتبت وصِحتَ بعامل  واحد فقط وهو " القدم " و غضضت الطرف عن كل العوامل الأخرى بغير علم !  فرددنا عليك فيه فقط بدون النظر الى العوامل الأخرى ، فلم ترد علينا إلا  بما نصحناك به ! ألا وهو أن هناك أكثر من عامل وليس العامل الوحيد الذي  تعرفه وهو " القدم " ولذلك قلت لك :




> *وكما اثبتنا في ردنا الأول   عدة   اسباب ، ولا يوجد سبب واحد على الأقل لتفضيل تلك القراءة رغم انها  لا   تؤثر  في الموضوع بشأن النبوة المزعومة على الإطلاق ... حتى عامل  القدم  قد  تغلبت  عليه تماماً القراءة اليونانية السبعينيية ... فما  الباقي بعد  هذا ؟*


فإقرأ ولا تقل ما أنا بقاريء عزيزي ، وفضلاً أستسمحك أن تبذل مجهوداً مضاعفاً و أن تقرأ بفهم ..

وبهذا اعزائي القُراء يتبين لنا ان  الزميل لديه انفصام في الشخصية ، فتارة يفضل عامل واحد على كل العوامل  ويخرج لنا برأي عجيب وهو أنه لا يوجد سوى هذا العامل للتفضيل ، وعندما نرد  عليه يخرج علينا بأعجب منه ويقول أنه يوجد اكثر من عامل ، وكأننا لم نكتب  هذا الكلام قبل ان يعرفه ! فماذا نفعل له !؟

فهل أشرح لك كيف تجرى العملية النصية التحليلية بأدلتها الداخلية والخارجية  أم أرشدك الى الصفحة في الكتاب الذي معك ؟! عموماً لن اثقل عليك وسوف  اجعلك تقرأ بنفسك ، اذهب لنفس الكتاب ولكن صفحة 125 ، هاتلاقيه شارح الأدلة  الداخلية والخارجية وكيفية معرفة ثقل الدليل في قراءة ما ! و اغششك حاجة ،  ستجد اسفله مباشرة اربعة عوامل فقط بشكل مُبسط جداً عن كيفية اختيار  القراءة. ولو اردت التوسع اخبرني لأعطيك اسماء مراجع !

يكمل :




> * فكيف يأتي زميلنا بكل هذا التبجح والتمرد والتبرأ من كل منطق علمي ويدعي هذا الإدعاء ؟*


اللي  هو اية سيادتك ؟ ان هناك اكثر من عامل ؟! لا اعتقد اني سأضطر للنزول لهذا  المستوى التعليمي فأن كنت معلماً فلست معلماً للأطفال عزيزي ، إقرأ اي كتاب  للنقد النصي سواء للعهد القديم او الجديد و اخبرني كم عامل ستجده فيه !


ملحوظة : الكلام اللي قلته انت ده :




> *اعلم انه يوجد ما يسمى بـ  المصادر الأولية ، والمصادر الثانوينة لنقد لنصوص العهد القديم ، قسمت هذه المصادر طبقاً للغة الشاهد .
> فالمعنى بالمصادر الأولية هي النصوص والمخطوطات المكتوبة باللغة العبرية ،   ثم تأتي بعد لك المصادر الثانوية وهي التي كتبت في باقي اللغات ومنها   الترجمة السبعينية .*



مش دقيق ، لان ده التفصيل الثاني وليس الأول ، فالمصادر هى كالتالي :


1. النص المستلم

2. المصادر الأخرى ، وهى تنقسم الى :

          ا : المصادر الأولية 
        ب : المصادر الثانوية 

فلو رجعت لنفس الكتاب صفحة 121 ستجد وجنر ذكر " Examining the Masoretic Tradition  " وبعدها في صفحة  ذكر " Examining Other Sources  " فهل لم تلحظ كلمة " Other " ؟!


فأعد قرأة الكتاب فربما يفيدك !




ننتقل الى كوميدا أخرى ، انظروا ماذا قال :

ملحوظة مهمة : هناك كلاما بين النص العربي والصورة لم اضعه لانه ليس بهذا الترتيب في الكتاب وايضا لانه يتكلم عن " جودة الشاهد " ، اقول لهذا لكي لا يأتي ذكي ويقول أني ادلس !!! وعجبي ..​


> * ثم  انه يوجد هناك قاعدة هامة جدا تسمى بجودة الشاهد ، والمعنى بها هي ترتيب   اعتبار الشاهد ، وتظهر هكذا بها التصميم كما بينه العالم  ويجنر*​*
> 
> 
> *




بالله عليكم بالله عليكم ، انظروا الى الصورة بالترتيب ! ، ماذا تقرأون في اول الترتيب ؟
تقرأون " ﻿MT (compare various ﻿mt﻿ witnesses) " أليس كذلك ؟ هل تعرفون ما  هو الرمز " MT "?  انه الماسوريتك تكست ، اي النص الذي يعترض عليه زميلنا  الفاضل لأنه يقول " سنة " !! فلا اعرف هل زميلنا يريد أن يؤكده أم ينفيه أم  ماذا بالضبط !؟ فالشخص منا احتار ! ، عندما تكلم هو وليس انا عن القدم فقط  ، كانت السبعينية هى الأعلى ، وعندما تكلم عن النص الأجود فقط ، كانت  الماسوري هو الأعلى ! فلا اعرف في المرة القادمة سيتكلم عن التوار في  القرآن ام ماذا !

سنرى ! فيبدو ان زميلنا قد نسى انه يريد ان يثبت ان كلمة " سنة " صحيحة ، فراح يؤكدها ! وعجبي على مهاجم يؤكد ما يهاجمه ! عجبي !

انظروا الى الترتيب مرة اخرى :







فأعدوا له ان يقرأ ما يكتب ثم أن يقرأ ما نكتب ثم أن يفهم كليهما !



المهم ، يعود ليعاود هوايته المفضلة وهى السب ويقول :



> * فكما هو ظاهر جاءت  الترجمة السبعينة بعد مخطوطات قمران بمرتبتين كاملتين ، فكيف تجرأ هذا  المخرف ووضع تلك السبعينية نداً لنص قمران ؟*


وانا لن اسبه بالطبع بل سأوجه له نفس السؤال مع تغير بسيط :

* فكما هو ظاهر جاءت الترجمة السبعينة بعد مخطوطات قمران بمرتبتين كاملتين والتي جاءت بعد النص الماسوري بمرتبة كاملة:t33: ، فكيف تجرأ هذا الأستاذ ووضع تلك القمرانية نداً لنص الماسويتك ؟*:spor22:



> *ثم انه اذا كانت السبعنية مقدمة على نصوص قمران كما يدعي ذلك المخرف*


اعلم  انك تشعر بالحرج لأن ولا دليل واحد اتيت به صحيح ، اعذرني فأنا لا اشفق في  الحوار العلمي بكل أدب ، ولكن السؤال ، من الذي قال أن السبعينيية مقدمة  على نص قمران ؟ ، انت من قلت بعامل القدم فقط ولم تتكلم في غيره ولذا فلو  فعلنا عاملالقدم وحده فقط فقط فقط فلا يوجد لك موضوع اصلاً كما قلنا ،لان  السبعيينية هى الأقدم وكذلك لا يوجد بها " وحي " ولا يوجد بها " بلاد العرب  " فلا يوجد نبوة لرسولك في كتابنا ، ودمتم بود.:yaka:





> *ولذلك فعند وضع ترتيب الشواهد كما ينبغي علمياً للنص الموجود في نقاشنا ، وحسب الشواهد المتوفرة :
> النص المسوري ، نص قمران ، الترجمة السبعينية ومعها نسخ اكيلا وسيماخوس و ثيؤدون ، ثم ترجوم يوناثان .*


شكرا عزيزي ، انتهى الموضوع ، ولكن هل هذه فقط التي امامك في الترتيب !!؟



> *ولا شك باعتبار  الاقدمية هنا ياتي الترتيب هكذا : قمران – ترجوم يوناثان –  النص الماسوري  ولا تقارن معهم السبعينية على اعتبار انها ترجمة وليست نص  مكتوب في لغته  الاصلية اي كشاهد ثانوي كما سماه العلماء ، ولا شك أن عامل  الأقدمية يصب  في مخالفة النص الماسوري .*


رجعنا تاني لنفس التلبيس ! 
هو مش انت قلت " *ولا شك باعتبار الاقدمية هنا * " يبقى ليه بتتكلم في غير الأقدمية ؟! امرك عجيب ! عايز قراءة تفصيل !! 

لو اقدمية فقط : القراءة هى " سنة "
لو جودة فقط : القراءة هى " سنة "
لو انتشار فقط : القراءة هى سنة "
لو اي عامل لوحده او كلهم مجتمعين سواء دول او غيرهم فالقراءة هى " سنة " ،  اعذرني ، موضوعك أوهن من خيوط العنكبوت ! اقرأ القرآن واتعلم منه ... فعامل الأقدمية بفعل السبعينية يصب كما الكل في صالح الماسوري ! كما اثبتنا..

الغريب انه يتكلم عن الترجوم والترجوم  آرامي !!! وايضا هو ليس نسخة كوبي بيست ! بل يميل الى الزيادة والتفسير !  بل والأعجب انه لم يذكر اصلا كلمة " ثلاث " !! فعجبي ! ماذا يقول هذا الشاب  اليافع ؟!




> * ووضحنا في الجزء  النقدي الذي كتبناه في الرد على هولي بايبل في موضوعنا  الاساسي ترجيح  القراءة الافضل والاصح لذلك النص ، وهي قراءة نص قمران بعد  تحليله ووضع  شاهده المباشر واعني به ترجوم يوناثان .*


وبعدها  قد رددنا عليك وفندنا كلامك واثبتنا العجز التام فيه ورددنا عليه ولم ترد !  فهل ستظل تقول انك رددت رددت رددت ! طيب ما احنا ردينا على ردك كله ! اية  الجديد !؟ بل الغريب ان الترجوم لا يحتوى على كلمة " ثلاث " كما في قمران !!!!



> * وهما بلا ادنى شك  اقدم من النص الماسوري بمراحل ، إذا ان نص قمران يعود لما  قبل الميلاد ،  بينما يعود تدوين ترجوم يوناثان للقرن الخامس الميلادي   ،  فهما القراءتان  الاقدم ، علاوة على تعضيد بعضهم البعض ، ولا شك انهم الاصح .*


وتعود  الترجمة السبعينية الى قبلهما بكثير !! فلا تذكر ربع الحقيقة وتنسى ثلاثة  ارباعها ! وايضا الترجوم لم يذكر كلمة " ثلاث " فهو غير موافق لقمران !! 





> *علاوة على ذلك فقد  ثبت فساد النص السبعيني الي جاء خالياً من مطلع البشارة  القائل مسا بعراف  او وحي في ارض العرب بحسب ترجمة النص العبري*


*هذا تدليس صريح ! والدافع خلفه ان النص السبعيني يطيح بكل الآمال للنبوة الزعومة فكيف تقول " خالياً من مطلع البشارة  " ولا تقول أنه مضاف فيما بعد ، إذ ان اقدم شاهد بين يديك بحسب العامل  التاريخي فقط هو السبعينيية ! اعذرني يا عزيزي ، كل ما تفعله مكشوف وسهل  ايضاحه للكل ! فأنت تقول " خالياً من مطلع البشارة " وعليك اولا ان تثبت وجود البشارة قبل النص السبعيني ! فكما قلت انت بالخطأ " الأقدم هو الأصح " !! فشكرا لتدمير شبهتك بنفسك ...*




> *والنص السبعيني كما قلنا هنا نص فاسد*


*قل  ما تقول يا عزيزي فينبغي ان تثبت ان هنا - اكرر - ، و - اكرر - هنا كان  فاسداً ،، ابقى روح هاتلي مراجع بتتكلم عن السبعينيية ككل وماتجبش عن النص  ده بالتحديد !! عشان انا عارف طريقتك !*


*Pride  of place among the non-Semitic ancient versions of the Old Testament  must be granted to the Septuagint and to its many revisions and  recensions.﻿37 There are four reasons for this special importance. First, the Septuagint was initially translated in the third to second centuries B.C. It thus represents the earliest of the translations of the Old Testament. Second,**the Septuagint is well attested by large numbers of ancient manu s c r i p t s* *, several of which are very old. Third, the Septuagint contains the entire text of the Old Testament.  What was partial in the case of both the Samaritan Pentateuch and the  official Targums is complete in the case of the Septuagint.﻿38 **And   finally, the Septuagint is important for textual criticism of the Old   Testament because it reflects more important variants than all other   textual witnesses combined*.  *
*




*Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament textual criticism : A practical introduction (72). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.


**ابقى ركز في الجملة الأخيرة دي وادعي لي ..*​

​ 


> *ونحن نستطيع ان نوافقه على  ما قاله اذا اعلنا اننا قد تخلينا عن كل ذرة علم وكل ما كتب من قواعد في  النقد النصي للعهد القديم*


*لا  تستطيع ان تثبت أني اخالف اي قاعدة في النقد النصي عزيزي فأمامك الكثير  لتتعلم قراءة اسماء المراجع وليس فيها .. وان شئت فحاول ان تفعل ...*



> *فاذا كان ذلك كذلك  فانا اوافقك على ان ما  كتبته هو كوميدي وعجيب ومضحك مبكي ، اذ ان الترجمة  السبعينية قد نسفت  موضوعي من اساسه اذ انها لم تذكر الشق الاول " وحي في  بلاد العرب " او "  نبوة " في بلاد العرب بحسب ترجمة النص العبري .*


*شكراً لإعترافك ..*



> * اما انه ان تم  المناقشة وتناول الامر من باب المناولة العلمية المبنية على  دراسة وليس من  خلال كلام المصاطب وما يكتب في منتديات النصارى ، فالحق اقول  لكم انه  بحسب معايير وقواعد النقد النصي للعهد القديم ، فإن قراءة " وحي  في بلا  العرب " او ما جاء نصه عبرياً مسا بعراف لهي قراءة ثابتة ثبوت  الحديد .*


اشعر بحالتك صديقي صدقني ، ولكن هذا ما عليك اثباته وليس كتابته ! واطلاقه في الهواء ! فهذا هو كلام المساطب حقاً ..


واقول لك ، لماذا لا تحاول ان تتناول من الجانب العلمي !؟




> *فشواهدها المذكورة :
> مخطوط قمران لسفر اشعياء .
> 
> النص الماسوري
> ...





كل هذا بحسب خطاك انت وتحديد الأقديمة فقط ، لا قيمه له !! لان السبعينيية أقدم منهم جميعاً ، فإبحث عن مخرج من هذه الورطة !
التي أوقعت نفسك فيها بقولك أن الأقدم هو الأصح بدون النظر الى اي شيء آخر !  

 

 انظروا إلى الكلمات غير الموزونة :



> * مقابل الترجمة السبعينية فقط ، وهذا ما يجعل نصها يستحق لقب النص الفاسد عن جدارة واستحقاق .*




لقد قلت " هذا " فهل لو سألتك وقلت لك " هل بحسب ما عرضته فقط و أشرت له بـ " هذا " يجعل نص السبعينيية فاسداً ؟ سأنتظر الإجابة لنكمل الدرس ..





> * فهل يوجد بعد لك  شخص على علم ، ولنتنازل عن كلمة عن علم ، ونقول شخص ذي عقل  يردد هذا السفه  المنسوب للعلم كما هو موجود بين صفحات منتديات النصارى  ويوافق عليه ؟*


بالفعل  ، أنتم ، فكلامك الموجود في منتديات المسيحيين - وليس النصارى - قد نقلناه  منكم أنتم لنرد عليه ، وانتم من قلتم بهذا فلا تتراجعوا الا بالإعتذار ،  فمن الذي قال أن الأقدم هو الأصح وسكت !؟ اعلم أن السبعينيية قد نسفت كل  موضوعك من جذور جذور موضوعك ولذلك أن ثأئر عليها وتريد أن تبعدها ولكن على  من ؟!




> *فلست أعلم كيف تجرأ هذا الشخص على  ان يقول لنا خطأ أو صح*


ولما اتجرأ وهذا هو الطبيعي ! ثم ما علاقة الجرأة أصلا بتصحيحي لكم ؟! 
أنت مخطيء فلا بد أن اعلمك ما اخطأت فيه كيف يكون صواباً...




> * فهو ليس اهل لذلك*



فعلا انا لست اهلا لذلك لاني انا اهل ذلك ! وهذا اثبتناه من خلال كلامك نفسه وليس اخر حين قلت " الأقدم هو الأصح " وسكت !



> *ولا كنيسته المصرية جمعاء*


وليه كنيستي المصرية جمعاء إذا كان اصغر واحد فيها عامل فيكم كل العمايل دي !؟ لابد أن ترتقي بمستواك حتى تتجاوز أصغر من في كنيستي حتى تتمكن من اللحاق بثاني اصغر من في كنيستي فلا تيأس ..




> *التي  لم تؤلف سطراً واحداً في نقد نصوص العهد القديم !!!*


:new6::new6::new6::new6:

هو اليومين دول اللي يصحح لك لازم تكون  كنيسته عاملة كتب في النقد الأدنى للعهد القديم !؟ هاهاهاهاهاها ! دا على  اساس انك في الجامع مألفين كتب عن النقد النصي في العهد القديم وبالتالي  فأنت بتحاول تصحح كلامنا !؟ اما مسلم عجيب صحيح ! اية علاقة ان كنيستي لم  تؤلم كتب في نقد نصوص العهد القديم بأني اصحح لك خطأك !! هو مافيش كتب  بقرأها الا اللي عملاها كنيستي !؟ هاهاهاها:mus13: دا الموضوع باين عليه عامل تأثيرات خطيرة جداً عليك !





> *
> فنحن اعلم وادرى بما نكتب *



انتم ادرى من انفسكم ولكن لستم ادرى من اقل مسيحي مدافع ! فنحن ادرى بما  تلبسون الحق في كتاباتكم الهشة والتي الآن نناقش احداها ، موضوع بالكامل لا  يوجد فيه ولا دليل واحد يؤيد نبوة نبيك في كتابنا ! ومع ذلك تكابر على مع  الأكابر !

بس احنا مالنا بما تكتبون !؟





قد علمنا أني عندما خطأته كان على ذكر سبب واحد فقط وترك باقي الأسباب  لتحديد أصولية قراءة معينة ، فكان الغرض من هذا التصحيح أن يدخل كل العوامل  و يفعل الأدوات لكي يستطيع ان يدرس موثوقة الكلمة ، ولكن أنظروا ماذا قال :




> *وما كتبته نقلته عمدا  من كلام عبد المسيح بسيط في كتابه " الكتاب المقدس يتحدى نقاده " ص 73 : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حقيقي إن لم تستحِ فأفعل ما شئت ! ، لن اصفك بالمدلس في هذه المرة ، بل  سأجعل كل من قرأ هذه الجزئية يصفك هو ،، بداية ، هل تعرفون لماذا اقتبس  النص بهذه الصورة ؟! ، الإجابة هى لأن القمص عبد المسيح بسيط قد ذكر بالفعل  بعض عوامل النقد الأدنى والتي عليها جميعاً يقوم نقد النصوص للتأكد من كل  حرف فيها ، فالقمص عبد المسيح قد ذكر اكثر من سبب وهو الأمر الذي لطالما  ارشناه لإتباعه لكي يكون من طلبة العلم في هذا المجال إلا أنه ابى ان يفعل  كل العوامل وراح يهلل لعامل واحد ( قد تم اثبات خطأه ايضا فيه ) دون النظر  الى بقية العوامل ، فتعالوا لنرى هل استخدم القمص عبد المسيح بسيط عامل  واحد أم أكثر من عامل :


*رابعا:  مقارنة المخطوطات المختلفة والوصول إلى القراءات الصحيحة  للقراءات  المتنوعة: قام  العلماء - علماء النقد النصي العلمي - بعمل مقارنات دقيقه  لمخطوطات  العهد  الجديد، خاصة المتأخرة منها، وحصروا الأجزاء الخالية  تماما (بنسبة 100%)  من  القراءات المتنوعة ووجد أنها تمثل 8/7 كما حصروا  الأجزاء التي يوجد لها  قراءات  متنوعة أولا، ثم قاموا بدراسة هذه الأجزاء  التي لها قراءات متنوعة  دراسة علمية  دقيقة وقابلوها معا وعملوا لها  مقارنات حتى توصلوا لعدة  نتائج هامة وحاسمة، وهي:  
أ - المخطوطة الأقدم هي الأصح والأدق. 
ب - أن هذه القراءات، برغم كثرة عددها لا قيمة لها لأنها أخطاء إملائية.  
ج - كما إنها لا تؤثر على العقيدة بأي حال من الأحوال.
د - وقد وضعوا لها قواعد دقيقة توصلوا من خلالها إلى القراءات الصحيحة  بكل دقة وأمانة.
1  - " كلما كانت المخطوطة أقدم كانت أدق وأصح  "، بينا في (ثانيا) كيف  توصل  العلماء لهذه القاعدة، وكيف انه يوجد لدينا  45 مخطوطة ترجع للقرنين، الثاني   والثالث، وهي تحتوى على معظم العهد  الجديد إلى جانب مخطوطات بداية القرن  الرابع  التي تضم كل العهد الجديد،  والذي يجمع العلماء على أنها تضم النص  الأصلي بكل دقة  (انظر ثانيا).
2  - وبرغم أن الغالبية  العظمى من القراءات  المتنوعة توجد في المخطوطات  المتأخرة، وأنة يوجد  لدينا المخطوطات الأقدم والتي تمثل  النص الأصلي، ألا  أن العلماء لم  يهملوا هذه القراءات بل درسوها وأحصوا أعدادها  وقيموا  قيمتها ووجدوا أن  معظمها هي مجرد أخطاء إملائية في الهجاء والنحو وما شابة   ذلك إلى جانب أن  القراءة الواحدة التي تتكرر في أكثر من مخطوطة، لا تحسب  كقراءة  واحدة بل  تحسب بعدد المخطوطات التي وجدت فيها وعلى سبيل المثال،  فقد جاء في متى 7:   1و8 " وأبيا ولد أسا. وأسا ولد يهوشافاط "، وقد جاء  الاسم " أسا " كما  هو في 35  مخطوطة، بينما في 23 محطوطة (أساف) بإضافة حرف  (ف) الذي وقع فيه  أحد النساخ سهوا،  وهو لا يؤثر في المعنى ولا في جوهر  العهد الجديد ولا  في العقيدة ويمكن تصحيحه  بالرجوع لأقدم واحسن المخطوطات  وأيضا بالرجوع  للعهد القديم (1أخبار الأيام3: 10) ؛  " وابن سليمان رحبعام  وابنة أبيا  وابنة أسا وابنه يهوشافاط) كما أن هذه القراءات  برغم أنها  واحدة إلا إنها  تعد بالآلاف، فقد تكررت في 23 +35 مخطوطة = 58× 2 لأنها   تكررت في آيتين 7  و8) = 116 وهذه المخطوطات نقل عنها آلاف المخطوطات الأخرى  فإذا  كان  لدينا حوالي 2350 مخطوطة للأناجيل × 2 = 4,700 قراءة متنوعة.  هكذا تحسب  أربعة  آلاف وسبعمائة قراءة متنوعة أو كما يقول البعض (4,700  خطأ) برغم  أنها قراءة واحدة  وخطأ هجائي في حرف واحد تم تصحيحه. 
 ولكن البعض لا يدرك ذلك ولا يريد أن يتكلم بالحق. قال أحد الكتاب من   أصحاب المناظرات الشهيرة والذي نقل عن مجلة Awake  [ لشهود يهوه ]: " في  عددها الصادر في 8 من  سبتمبر 1958 نجد هذا العنوان  المفزع " خمسون ألف  خطأ في الكتاب المقدس؟ " ويضع، هذا  الكاتب صورة لصفحة  من هذه المجلة جاء  فيها أنة كان يوجد سنة 1720م على الأقل "  200,... خطأ "  خطأ في طبعتي  العهد الجديد التي يقرأها البروتستانت والكاثوليك وأنه   حاليا يوجد حوالي "  50,... خطأ "(33).
  ويقول كاتب أخر " ولقد تبين لعلماء المسيحية استحالة الوصول إلى النص    مهما بذلوا من مجهودات، ولم يبق، إذن، سوى صرخة حسرة تقول: يالسوء طالعنا "   ... ثم  ينقل عن أحد المراجع قولة: " ولا يرجى في حال من الأحوال الوصول   إلى الأصل نفسة ...  "(34)!!
  ثم يضيف: " لقد اصبح الحل الذي يراه أباء الكنيسة وعلماء المسيحية إزاء    مشكلة النص، هو قبول الوضع الحالي بكل ما عليه من مأخذ، باعتباره أحسن ما   استطاعت  مجهوداتهم البشرية الوصول إلية. على أن يستمر هذا الوضع مقبولا   إلى الوقت الذي تظهر  فيه وثائق جديدة تساعد على إعادة النظر فيه وتطويره   ليكون أقرب ما يكون ذلك إلى ذلك  الأصل المجهول , بعد تنقيته من التحريف   الذي لحق به " ثم بقول: " إن الإنسان لا  يجاوز الحقيقة إذ قال تعقيبا على   هذه الأقوال التي جاءت من مصادر مسيحية موثقة: أن  العهد الجديد الحالي هو   عهد جديد مؤقت إنه معرض للتغير والتبديل حسبما تأتى به  الأيام "(35)!!
  علماً بأنه يعتمد في أقواله هذه إلى بعض مما جاء في مقدمة إحدى  الترجمات   الفرنسية للكتاب المقدس. وبرغم انه من الأول يعرف من المصدر نفسه الذي    اعتمد علية أن هذه الأخطاء قد تم تصحيحها إلا أننا نضيف له، وللحقيقة، ولنا   أن  الأعداد المذكورة لا تعبر عن الواقع بل تعبر عن تكرار مجموعه قليلة  من  القراءات في  آلاف المخطوطات، كما بينّا أعلاه. تقول دائرة معارف  ويكليف  Wycliffe  (36): " أحصى جون ميل John  Mill حوالي 30,... قراءة  متنوعة في  مخطوطات العهد  الجديد حوالي 1707م، وأحصى سكرايفنز  F.H.***ivener  150,... قراءة متنوعة حوالي سنة 1864 م وقد تم  تقييم حوالي  200,... قراءة  متنوعة حتى اليوم (1975). وهذا يبدو ظاهرياً أنه هائل.   ولكنه سوء فهم  شديد لأن القراءات المتنوعة تقع في 10,... مكان مختلف فقط  في العهد  الجديد  (وعلى سبيل المثال إذا كتب هجاء كلمة واحدة خطأ في 2,...  مخطوطة يقال أنه   يوجد 2,... اختلاف). وعلاوة على ذلك فالعدد الأكبر من  هذه القراءات  المتنوعة لا  يؤثر على معنى الكلمة ". 
 يقول جسلر ونيكس (37)Norman Geisler  and William Nix:  " إن هناك غموضا  في قولنا أن هناك " قراءات  متنوعة " - فمثلا لو أن هناك  كلمة واحدة أسيء  إملاؤها في ثلاثة آلاف " قراءة متنوعة  " في العهد الجديد "  ثم يقولان: "  إن واحد من ثمانية من هذه الاختلافات قد يكون له  قيمته لكن  البقية هي  اختلافات في الهجاء أو ما شابه ذلك. 
 كما قدر عزرا ابوت(38)Ezria  Abbot  أن 19 من 20 (أي 95 %) من هذه  القراءات هو تنوع  في القراءة أكثر من أن  يكون قراءة منافسة تشكل اختلاف  قليل في معنى الفقرة. وقال "  الحقيقة هي أن  95 % من هذه القراءة المتنوعة  تعوزها الأدلة ... و 95 % منها لا يؤثر  على  لمعنى، لأنها إملائية أو  نحوية أو في ترتيب الكلمات. هذا يترك لنا نحو 400  "  قراءة متنوعة " قد  يكون لها تأثير طفيف على المعنى أو تتضمن إضافة كلمة  أو كلمات أو  حذفها.  والقليل جدا منها يمكن أن يعتبر هاما. ولكن بحوث  العلماء دلتنا على  القراءة  الصحيحة الموثوق بها 
وقال روبرتسونA.T.Robertson  (39) أن 001,% (واحد في الألف) من هذه القراءات له مغذى و 99.9% خالي من  الاختلافات التي لها مغزى.
 وقال المؤرخ الكنسي الغربي المشهور فيليب شاف(40)  Philip Schaff (1890م)   أن 400 فقط من هذه القراءات تؤثر على  المعنى وأن 50 فقط منها له تأثير   حقيقي ولكن لم تؤثر واحدة منها على حقيقة  إيمانية.
 وقال بروس(41)  Bruce  في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق ": القراءات المتنوعة  في  العهد الجديد لا تحتاج  إلى تخمين لضبطها، فهناك شاهد واحد على الأقل بين  آلاف  الشواهد المضبوطة  يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة ".
 وقال فريدريك كنيون(42)  "  أننا نؤكد بكل يقين أنه لا توجد عقيدة مسيحية  مبنية على قراءة موضع  اختلاف؟ " إن  نصوص الكتاب المقدس أكيدة في مادتها،  وهذا ينطبق بصورة خاصة  على العهد الجديد، فإن  عدد مخطوطات العهد الجديد  المتوفرة لدينا والترجمات  القديمة له والاقتباسات  المأخوذة من كتابات  الأقدمين كثيرة بالدرجة التي  تؤكد لنا صحة النص، وأن القراءة  الأصلية لكل  جزء من هذه الأجزاء موضع  الاختلاف، موجودة في هذه المراجع القديمة، وهو   ما لم يحدث مع أي كتاب قديم  في العالم. والعلماء مقتنعون أنهم يمتلكون  صورة النص  الحقيقي ... إذ تعد  مخطوطات العهد الجديد بالمئات وحتى الآلاف  ... ويمكن للمسيحي  أن يمسك  بالكتاب المقدس كله في يده ويقول بدون خوف أو  تردد أنه يمسك بكلمة الله   الحقيقية التي سلمت عبر القرون من جيل إلى جيل  بدون أن يفقد شئ من  قيمتها".
خامساً: القواعد التي وضعها العلماء للوصول إلى القراءات الصحيحة:  وقد  تمكن العلماء من تحديد القراءات الأصلية للقراءات المتنوعة بوضع  قواعد  استنبطوها من دراساتهم الدقيقة المخطوطات وخبرتهم الطويلة في ممارسة النقد   النصي العلمي وهي: 
…تفضيل القراءة الموجودة في المخطوطة الأقدم لأنها أقرب لأصل، لأنه كلما  كانت المخطوطة أقدم كانت أدق وأصح.
…تفضيل القراءة الصعبة عن القراءة السهلة لضمان دقتها وعدم محاولة  تبسيطها، وهذه القراءات تتوفر في عائلة النص الإسكندري.
… تفضيل القراءة التي توضح القراءات الأخرى التي  بها شئ من التنوع في حروف الهجاء.
…القراءات التي توردها مخطوطات وترجمات من مناطق جغرافية مختلفة، هي  الأفضل، لعدم وجود احتمال تأثير هذه المخطوطات من بعضها البعض.
…تفضيل القراءة التي تماثل أسلوب كاتب النص الأصلي المعتاد بدرجة  كبيرة.
…تفضيل القراءة التي لا تتأثر بالعقائد الطائفية.
…تفضيل القراءة الأقصر في حالة القراءة التي بها زيادة  للإيضاح.
…تفضيل القراءة الأطول في حالة القراءة المختصرة بشكل واضح.
…كما وضع العلماء أيضاً قواعد التسلسل الجيلي أو الأصولي Genealogy لتصحيح القراءات المتنوعة والوصول بكل دقة إلى  القراءة الأصلية الصحيحة لهذه القراءات. ويقدم لنا العلماء الرسم التالي(43):  

موضحاً  أن العلماء يقومون بمقارنة أكبر عدد من المخطوطات المتأخرة التي   وصلت  إلينا ويحددون عمرها وعددها. وفي هذا الرسم تمثل المخطوطة رقم 1  المخطوطة   الأصلية ورقم 3,2مخطوطتين منقولتين عنها ورقم 7,6,5,4 منقولة عن  3,2 وهكذا.   والأخطاء التي وقعت (حدثت) في مخطوطة 2 لا يمكن أن تكون هي  نفس الأخطاء  التي وقعت  في مخطوطة 3 وهكذا بالنسبة لرقم 4 و5 و6 و7 وبقية  المخطوطات  المنقولة عنها في الجيل  السابق له. وبالتالي تصحح المخطوطات  رقم 16 إلى 26  بعضها البعض بمقابلتها بعضها مع  بعض، كما تصحح أخطاء  المخطوطات من 8 إلى  15، والتي تصحح أيضاً بعضها البعض، ثم تصحح   أيضاًأخطاء  المخطوطات رقم 4 إلى 7، وهكذا تم تصحيح المخطوطة رقم 3 أخطاء   المخطوطة  رقم 2 لأنه عندما نسخت 2 و3 من 1 لم تقع في كليهما نفس الأخطاء  وهكذا نصل   إلى الأصل ذاته. 
  ونظراً لأن بعض المخطوطات كانت تنسخ بكثرة من مخطوطة واحدة أقدم بينما    ينسخ عدد قليل من أخرى، كما أن هناك مخطوطات متأخرة منقولة عن مخطوطة أقدم   بكثير،  (مثلاً مخطوطة من القرن 13 منقولة عن مخطوطة منسوخة عن مخطوطات   أقدم وهذه المخطوطات  الأقدم مازالت موجودة، لذلك أستنبط العلماء قواعد   أخرى أيضاً موضحة في الرسمين  التاليين الذين يقدمهما لنا هارولد جرينلى "   مقدمة للنقد النصي للعهد الجديد "(44):   للوصول إلى النص الأصلي بدقة  شديدة. وإذا تبقت بعض القراءات التي لم  يصلوا إلى  القراءة الأصلية لها  يلجأ العلماء بعد ذلك إلى الترجمات  والاقتباسات  الآبائية.
  وبهذه القواعد وبالطرق العلمية توصل العلماء بكل دقة وأمانة إلى النص    الأصلي لكل حرف وكل كلمة وكل جملة في العهد الجديد. وهكذا يمسك المسيحي   العهد  الجديد والكتاب المقدس بأكمله بين يديه ويرفعه لأعلى صائحاً بكل فخر   وبدون خوف أو  تردد بكل يقين وثقة قائلاً مع السير فريدريك كنيون " أنه   يمسك بكلمة الله الحقيقية  التي سُلمت عبر القرون من جيل إلى جيل بدون أن   يفقد شيئاً من قيمتها  "
* 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157725&page=2


فكيف يستشهد  هذا الفاضل لعامل واحد ويترك كل هذه ، علماً بأن ليست هذه كل المعايير  التي يستخدمها العلماء الآن بل هناك اكثر ، فإن كنت نقلت عمداً - كما تقول -  هذا الكلام من كتاب القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ، فكيف لم تنقل لنا كل العوامل  والتي ظللت انادي بأن تطبقها ليكون لد دور كطالب العلم للتعلم !؟ الحقيقة  اني اصبحت اشعر أن محاورنا العزيز لا يقرأ ما يكتب او ما نكتب ! فكل كلامه  مقلوب عليه رأسا على عقب !



فكيف تطلب مني أن اقول للقمص عبد  المسيح بسيط وهو الذي ذكر أكثر من عامل وانت لم تنقله عنه ما ذكره ؟! عجبي  على مستوى الأمانة العلمية للمسلم !




> *يقول هذا النصراني في ثالثاً :*


النصراني ماقالش حاجة ، لا تدعي عليه ، المسيحي هو الذي قال ..





> *وجيد انه تحدث على قدر علمه *



هذا ما هو الا تحوير في الكلام لا ينطلي الا على مسلمين !

فأنا اقول :
 


> *ثالثا : معيار الإنتشار : هل قراءة " سنة " هى الأكثر انتشاراً أم قراءة " ثلاث " في الترجمة وفي العامل الزمني ؟
> أما عن الإنتشار ، فحدث ولا حرج ، فتقريبا ( أقول تقريبا لكي لا أدعي العلم  الكامل ) كل التراجم القديمة التي للعهد القديم تذكر كلمة " سنة " ولا  تذكر " ثلاث " سنين مطلقاً ودعونا ترى أجزاء صغيرة                      *


فأنا فعلا لا ادعي العلم الكامل فأنا لست الله ، فهل انت لك العلم الكامل فإذن انت الله ؟!



> *ونحن هنا نعلمه ما يجهله ونضع له قراءة مغايرة وهي قراءة ترجوم يوناثان التي تقول في سنين كسنين الاجير
> 
> אְרֵי כִדנָן אְמַר יוי לִי בְסֹוף שְנַיָא כִשנֵי אְגִירָא וִיסוּף כָל יְקָרְהֹון דעַרבָאֵי*


الغريب والعجيب والفج ، أن هذه القراءة - ترجوم يوناثان - وضعتها في احدى الردود التالية !! فكيف تعلمني ما انا اعلمه اصلاً !؟ 

*[ شعب لا يقرآ , وان قرآ لا  يفهم  , وان فهم لا يطبق]*​



> * اما ما قاله عن باقي النسخ من البشيتا والفولجات ، فقد سبق وان تناولنا موقفهم من الناحية النقدية بما يغني ان معيده مرة اخرى .*



انظروا يا احبة الى مستوى علمه ! يتكلم في نقطة مبنية اساسا عن انتقال النص  عبر العصور والقرون ويقول أنه ناقشها قبل هذا ، وهذا خطأ ! فلم يناقش هو  النسخ هذه بمبدأ انتقال النص ( هذا ان كان يعلم اصلا عامل انتقال النص ) و  إنما لكي يداري على هشاشة موضوعه وقوة ردودنا فيقوم بدفن رأسه في الرمال  وكتابة مثل هذه الجمل ، على امل أنها تزيح موثوقية انتقال النص فهذا  الإنسان لا يعنيه اي شيء من سبل التحقيق العلمي لموثوقية النصوص إلا ما  يؤيده ( وكما اثبتنا أن حتى ما اعتقد انه يؤيده قد ادانه بشدة ) ، فهم  أُناس بلا ضمير ولا أمانة علمية ! أبهكذا كلمات ترد على اثباتات ! حقاً من  تكلم في غير فنة أتى بـ كل العجائب  ،فطالما هو غير فنك ولا تعرف فيه شيء من أدراك أن تدخل هذا المعترك مع اهل  العلم ؟! ، سنظل ننتظر ردك العلمي على انتقال النص فإننا ذكرنا انتقال  النص منذ القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد الى يومنا هذا ، فراجعوا يا اخوة ما  قلناه :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2627275&postcount=2
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2627277&postcount=3


واليك هدية أيضاً ، شوف كدة هنا مكتوب اية عشان ما احطش كل الكلام ده: 

Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament textual criticism : A practical introduction Page 82.



​ 


> * ثم ارى زميلنا يستدل بالترجمات الحديثة على اصالة قراءة معنية ... نعم هذا حدث*


اصبحت  اشعر تجاهك بالشفقة في كل سطر تكتبه ، و أصبحت اظن انك تقرأ بلغة اخرى  كلامي ! او اني اكتب باللغة الكوالالمبورية !! ، فزيلك لم يستدل بالترجمات  الحديثة على الأصالة ابداً بل استدل بتاريخية إنتقال النص منذ السبعينية  الى يومنا هذا ، فتبدر كلامي لكي لا تقع في مثل هكذا اخطاء فهذه الموضوع لو  اعدت انا فهرسته لأصبح مرجعا في كيفية عدم فهمك لكلامي ! فتبدر و إقرأ ولا  تقل ما انا بقاريء ..



> *قد حكم على الترجمة انها هي معيار  الصدق*


كذبت ، دليلك النصي من كلامي بالإقتباس على هذا الكلام ؟





> *ولا اعلم هل اذا ترجم نص الي عدة ترجمات ولو ترجمات العالم فهذا  يعني صدقه ووثاقته *


حاضر  ، هانزل بمستوى الشرح الى اقل درجة ممكن حتى نأخذ بأيديكم ، انا لم استشهد  بالترجمات لكي أؤكد صدقه ووثاقته ، فهذا معروف وهو خارج عن موضوعنا الآن ،  بينما استشهد لأريك كيفية انتقال النص من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد الى  الآن !!

فرجاء إقرأ بتمهل وفهم !




> *فقصص الاطفال مترجمة بكل اللغات ، فهل هذا يعني انها  موحى بها ؟*


تعالوا نفند الجملة الساذجة دي :

1. انت تقول " كل " ، فانا أطالبك ، بـ 5 قصص للأطفال مترجمة بكل لغات العالم ! سننتظرها ..
2. ما علاقة انها موحى بها من عدمه بموضوعنا النصي ! فأن كنت لا تملك ولا  ترجمة واحدة للقرآن لإبسط اللغات مثل الإنجليزيية على سبيل المثال فلا ترمي  الحمل على القصص ! فالقرآن هو قصص الأولين !! ( الأعراف 176 ) ، ( يوسف 3 ) .





> *ولست اعلم من الذي ضحك عليه وقال له ان القرآن لم  يترجم الي الانجليزية او غيرها*


اثبت  اني مضحوك على بوضع ترجمة واحدة للإنجليزيية وليس لأكثر منها ! عشان اسهل  عليك ! هات ترجمة واحدة للإنجليزييية ! بس ركز عشان تفهم ، ترجمة للقرآن مش  ترجمة لمعاني القرآن !! اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد !




> * ولست اعرف ايضا من ضحك عليه مرة ثانية  وقال له ان مترجمي الكتاب المقدس استطاعوا ان يترجموه الي الانجليزية*


كل الناس ضحكوا عليا بالطريقة دي ! وكمان التراجم وكل حاجة على المنطق ده ضحكت علىّ هاهاهاها :yahoo:




> *فاذا كان لب عقيدته الا وهي الثالوث غير  مفهوم بالنسبة له ولا ولن يقدر ان يفهمه*


ربنا يهديك ويشفيك :t33:


بالمناسبة صحيح عندي ليك كام سؤال طالما مش عارف ترد على الموضوع وبتشتت فأنا هاساعدك واشتته معاه كمان وكمان ،

هو اله الإسلام محدود ام غير محدود ؟!
هو يعني اية اله الإسلام استوى على العرش ؟!
اين قال إله الإسلام لمحمده انا الله فأعبدوني ؟!
أين اعترض اله الإسلام على الثالوث المسيحي ؟!
أين نفى اله الإسلام الصلب والموت عن المسيح ؟!

تحب نكمل ؟! ولا ترجع تقول وانا مالي ، انا مش هارد عليه عشان هو ولد وحش كخة !؟



> *لاني تعلمت في التعليم الحكومي المجاني *


كمان خريج تعليم مجاني ؟!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​



> * وعموما وانا استعرض ما جاء به وقع بصري على ذلك الاستشهاد الذي يدعي انه يشهد لقراءة سنة :*


اه يا ويحي من هذه العقول التي لا تقرأ ولا تفهم ولا تقتبس ولا تحاول حتى ان تجادل بعلم !

انظر الى كلامي يا هداك الله !




> *  أرجو المعذرة إن حدث تكرار فكما تعرفون أن الكتاب المقدس له ترجمات بكل     لغات العالم تقريبا حتى إني حذفت الكثير من هذه اللغات لان المنتدى لا     يقبلها بشكل صحيح لعدم التكويد فيه فحذفتها ولكن لكثرتها فقد ينتج بعض     التكرارات فتجاوزوا عنها وبعض الترجمات المُشفرة فسامحوني ، وهذا معروف عن     الكتاب المقدس على عكس كتاب آخر لا يستطيع قراءُه أن يترجموه فقط الى     الإنجليزية وليس اللغت الصعبة ، وهذا دليل ان كتابهم للعرب فقط وليتهم     يفهموه !*





> *و عذراً إن حدث أي خطأ ..*


فلكثرتها  لا اجزم بأني قرأها كلها وهذا ليس كل التراجم التي لدي بل أني لو اريتك  التراجم لما عرفت ان تعدهم الا بعد مرات من خطأ العد ! والذي يؤكد هذا ان  قراءة الترجوم لم اميزها بوضع اللون الأحمر كما دلست انت واقتبست كلامي  مظللا بالأحمر ! حيث وضعت انت كلامي في الصورة :




> *אְרֵיכִדנָןאְמַריוילִיבְסֹוףשְנַיָאכִשנֵיאְגִירָאוִיסוּףכָליְקָרְהֹוןדעַרבָאֵי׃
> TgJ                      *


فمن اين اتيت ايها الأمين بهذه التظليلة بالأحمر ؟! فأنا وضعت النص بهذه الصورة :



> *16 אְרֵיכִדנָןאְמַריוילִיבְסֹוףשְנַיָאכִשנֵיאְגִירָאוִיסוּףכָליְקָרְהֹוןדעַרבָאֵי׃*





> *TgJ*​



وهذا دليل اني لم  الحظ الكلمة ، لأن العدد الذي يشهد لقراءة سنة لا تحصى نسبته لأي قراءة  اخرى هنا ! هذا بالإضافة الى ان الترجوم لم يؤيد أصلاً قمران لانه لا يوجد  فيه كلمة " ثلاثة " ولان الترجوم هو تفسيري اقرب منه الى نسخي ولذلك وجب  حمل كلمة " سنين " على امعنى لا على انتقال النص فحتى هذا لا يخدمك ! حظ  أوفر في المرة القادمة !




> *ولقد دللنا على ذلك في الموضوع وكلمة شلوش التي يوجد  بها حرف يود*


سألتك ثلاث مرات الى الآن ان تستخرج لي اني قلت انها بها " يود " ولم ترد على فهل تتوهم ؟!:t32:





اما عن البقية فهذا دورك ، ان تنقد ما  تستطيع نقده ليخرج الموضوع بدون ذرة خطأ واحد عن اي سبب ، وليخرج الموضوع  في ابهى صورة ممكن ان يصل اليها بشر وتدمير النبوة تماماً بعد ان تم  تدميرها فعلياً وعملياً ، فتقدم وانقد نصوصنا ،..





> * فعلى سببيل المثال يذكر التناخ العبري على انه نص*





> *ثم يذكره مرة اخرى بأرقام سترونج انه نص آخر*


ربنا يهديك ويشفيك ..





* ثم أنظروا الى العبارة المضحكة هذه وهى امتداد لوابل من العبارات ذات نفس الخطأ :*



> *وانا اسأله واقول له من ضحك عليك عليك للمرة الثالثة وافهمك ان تفسير ملير لسفر اشعياء عبارة عن تفسير نقدي ؟*


حقيقة  ، هذه العبارة اقل ما يقال عليها انها " خطل " علمي ! لماذا ؟ لانه يسألني  عن " مَن " في حين اني اصلاً لم اقل انه تفسير نقدي ! فكيف يسألني عن  المرجع في حين اني اصلا لم ادعي ! شفاك الله وعفاك وجعل الفهم بعد القراءة  لكل من سواك ..


ولكن لنكمل أيضاً من حصارنا العلمي ونأتي معه لما يريد لنريكم مدى هشاشة موضوعه كله :



> * فهل رايته حينما  تعرض لتلك الفقرة قد استعرض القراءات والشواهد المختلفة ثم  خًلُص إلى  القراءة الأصح وهي قراءة سنة مثلا حتى تقول هذا الكلام ؟*


مش  لازم اصلا مع كل تفسير لكل آية يحط القراءات لانه اصلا حطها مرة في نفس  الموقع ! فهل كل ما يقول نص يعمل كوبي بيست لكلامه مرة تاني ! عجبي !؟ 



ولكن ايضا انا معاك للنهاية : ميلر لما جة يدرس قمران قال انها ثلاثة ( الى  الآن ) ، طيب ازاي يا ميلر لما تفسر تقول انها سنة بل والأعجب انه كمان  بيثبتها تاريخياً ؟! تعالى نشوف قال اية :

*Verse 16: Within a year: Kedar is said to have fallen to Sargon II  shortly after the fall of Samaria in 722. This then dates this portion  of the chapter and perhaps the rest of it.
http://www.ao.net/~fmoeller/isa21.htm
http://www.moellerhaus.com/isa21.htm

**فهل  يعرف انها " ثلاثة " كقراءة نهائية ، وبالرغم من كدة اثبت بالدليل  التاريخي انها سنة بل وحققها في سرجون !؟ ربنا يهديكم يا مسلمين !

*


> *فهو يفسر سفر اشعياء الموجود في منزلك*


*

سأرد عليك من كلامك الخاطيء :

*


> *لماذا تحمل تفسيره ما لم يحمله *





> * حقيقة كلام واستدالات في غاية الركاكة .*


حقيقة  انا اعذرك في ردك الهش هذا والذي يتبيه لك وللكل انك لا تجد ما تقوله  اصلاً فتكتب عبارات خائبة لا ثقل لها في ميزان العقل قبل العلم ، فأنا  اعذرك فعلى قدر الصراح يكون الألم ..


> *هل كلامك " نسخ  العلماء النقدية " التي قلتها قبل عرض نص البي اتش اس لهو  من باب التعظيم  لتلك النسخة من حيث اضفاء صيغة الجمع " نسخ " على المفرد "  نسخة البي اتش  اس ؟ " ؟*


*هذا  يؤكد ان لا ناقة لك ولا جمل في عملية النقد الأدنى كافة !! ولكي نزيد من  طينتك بلة ، سأسألك سؤال واتمنى ان تسأل فيه قبل ان تجب !
السؤال هو : نسخة البي اتش اس ، يصح ان يقال عليها نسخة و نسخ ام لا ؟!

اديك سؤال مشابة له ، نسخة ( طبعة  ) اليو بي اس ينفع اقول عليها طبعة ( او نسخة ) و طبعات ( او نسخ ) ام لأ !؟

سأنتظر ردك ..

على العموم الإجابة في نفس الإقتباس الذي انت اقتبسه ولكن لسرعتك في السباب والسخرية لم تلحظه !

*


> *السؤال الثاني وبما انك تتحدث عن معاني الكلمات وتدعي العلم*


*كذبت  ، نعم انا اعلم ولكن " اين ادعيت العلم ؟! " !! انا قلت جملة وهى " فهل  بعد هذا يأتي معترض مسلم لا يعلم أصلاً معنى كلمات كتابه ويُدلِس علينا ؟                        "  فأين ادعيت ( رغم اني اعلم ) العلم هنا ؟! رغم ان سؤالك ركيك لدرجة لا  تتخيلها ! ولكن لن ارد عليه هنا كسؤال الرشم الذي اثبتنا كذبك فيه هنا : *


*الرد   على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة   والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*             ‏




*ونأخذكم الآن الى رحلة مع درس كوميدي جدا ، أنظروا يا احبة في ماذا سيسألني وبعدها ما الذي سيضعه :*





> * السؤال الثاني وبما انك تتحدث عن معاني الكلمات وتدعي العلم ، فاكرر لك السؤال الذي طرحه عليك الاخ وان على البالتوك اذ قال لك*



*هل  ترون عن ماذا سيسأل ؟؟ اعتقد ذلك ، الآن من الفترض انه طالما قال هذا أنه  سيسألني في معنى كلمة ! اليس هذا المنطقي !؟ طيب تعالوا نشوف كدة السؤال  الي تم توجيهه لي على البالتوك عن اية وانتوا احكموا على عقليات الناس اللي  بنحاورها ونضيع وقتنها في تعليمهم :*



> * no name333: كم عدد أبناء يدوثون؟                      *


*فهل  السؤال عن المعنى يكون بـ " كم عدد " !؟ ألم أقل لكم ان المسلم يحتاج الى  كورس تعليم كيف يبني شبهة فضلاً عن ان يبنيها عملياً ؟! عجبي على مثل هذه  العقول ، وكنت اريد أن اقول لكم "ليس في الإمكان اكثر مما كان " ولكن طالما  هناك مسلمين فهناك حتماً افضل مما كان ، موهو الآن تدليس العضو الذي  يحاورنا ، فلماذا لم يكمل الإقتباس ؟!

انا قلت بعدها مباشرة :**

* *Molka Molkan: معرفوش*
*Molka Molkan: من قبلما تسأل*
* 

فلماذا اخفاها زميلنا الأمين ؟

بل الغريب أنه يكرر نفس السؤال مرة أخرى عن " معاني الكلمات " وكان سؤاله اصلاً عن معاني الكلمات !
انظروا :

*


> *فهل عرفت اجابته الان يا من تعرف معنى كلمات كتابك ؟*


*فعجبي على هكذا عقول !*





> *ثم هل لك ان ترشدي الى  معنى هذه الكلمة اذ انني وجدت قاموس الكتاب المقدس يقول في مادة سلاه :*


*
رغم ان هذا بعيد عن الموضوع ورغم أن المعنى موضوع امامك ورغم ان الكلمة  معناها سهل ، ولكن سأستمر آسفاً في منصب المدرس و ارشدك الى المعنى :

اذهب الى :

 *​
*Elwell, W. A., & Beitzel, B. J. (1988). Baker encyclopedia of the Bible. Vol. 2, Page 1923

*

​ *Freedman, D. N., Myers, A. C., & Beck, A. B. (2000). Eerdmans dictionary of the Bible Page 1180

**كدة يبقى تجيب معاك فلوس الدرس المرة الجاية عشان آخر الشهر :blush2:

ولكن لكي نستفيد ايضاً من غزارة علمك بعدما اثبت بنفسك فشل موضوعج وتدمير اعداء نبوة نبيك في كتابنا نسألك :

اذكر لنا معاني كل الحروف المقطعة في كل أوائل السور ..

ما هو " طور سينين " ؟!



الآن ، هل تذكرون عندما سألنا سؤالاً عن " من الذي قال " بالنسبة لموضوع  التفسير النقدي الذي أدعى بالخطأ أننا قلنا به وظل يطلب منا من الذي قال  لنا هذا ؟ هنا :


*


> *وانا اسأله واقول له من ضحك عليك عليك للمرة الثالثة وافهمك ان تفسير ملير لسفر اشعياء عبارة عن تفسير نقدي ؟*


*
، ها هو مرة أخرى في نفس الحالة العصبية ووسط وابل من الشتائم واللعنات يعود ويسأل نفس السؤال مرة أخرى فيقول :
*


> * من ضحك عليك ايها المجهال وقال لك ان نص نسخة BHS لهو عبارة عن نص نقدي ؟*


*وانا  بدوري أسألك ، من الذي قال أصلا أن البي اتش اس نصها هو " نص نقدي " ؟  فقبل أن تسألني عن المصدر فإثبت اصلا الإستشهاد من كلامي ! ، هذا هو كلامي  يا أحبة ، فلتقرأوه كله وتستخرجوا منه كلمة " نص نقدي " :
*


> *
> **[FONT=&quot] سادساً : نعود لنسخ العلماء النقدية ونرى هل شهدوا لقراءة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات !!
> 
> في الحقيقة لا اعرف كم الصواعق التي يشعر بها المسلم الآن ؟! فموضوعه من      البداية للنهاية قد أصبح حطام وقد أطاحت ببقاياه الترابية الرياح إلى حيث      لا يوجد مأوى ولا أعرف هل هو فعلاً يدري شيئاً ولو قليل عن النسخ   العبرية    النقدية أم لا ! بل من الأساس هل يعرف أنه يوجد شيء أسمه " نُسخ   نقدية    عبرية " !؟ ، حقيقة بهذا المستوى أنا لا اعقتد أنه يعرفها ولكن   لنعلمه كما    علمنا باقي المسلمين لنكثب فيه الثواب
> ...


*ففضلا يا اخوة استخرجوا لنا من كلامي كلمة " نص نقدي " هذه التي يدعيها الزميل علينا بل ويطالب بدليل عليها وكأني قلتها اصلاً !*



*خطأ  الزميل هنا هو انه لا يعرف الفرق بين ، نسخة نقدية ، نسخة مراجعة ، نص نقدي  ، تعليقات نصية !! ولكي تعرفوا هذا لو اجاب ، سنسأله سؤال صغير ، عرف لنا  كل المصطلحات السابقة حسب علمك عنها وإلا فكيف تتكلم فيها ؟!*​




*اما  عن القادم فهو فاجعة كبرى ، فشدوا الأحزمة فسوف ستقطون على الأرض من كثرة  الضحك بل قد يتوقف قلبكم عن ضح الدم وتموتون ( وهو السبب ) فما سنعرضه الآن  ليس مصيبة ولا كارثة فقط ، بل هو كويمديا كبيرة جداً امظروا ماذا قلت انا :

*


> *[FONT=&quot]نعود لنسخ العلماء النقدية ونرى هل شهدوا لقراءة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات !![/FONT]*


*
اي " نُسخ نقدية " ، فأنظروا ماذا أتى به الزميل كدليل ضدنا ( رغم اننا اصلا لم نقل نص نقدي ولكنه كعادته يقرأ بغير فهم فيعيطنا ادلة على خطاه ! ) :*




> *BHK,  BHS and BHQ all contain the Masorah represented  in the te xt of the  Leningrad Public Library Ms. B 19A (A.D. 1008),  which is a complete Ben  Asher manus cript. Tex tual notes also appear at  the bottom of the  pages of the **critical editions** of the MT that compare  it to other extant Hebrew manuscr ipts and versions
> 
> Wegner, Paul D.: A Student's Guide to   ************************ual Criticism of the Bible : Its History,   Methods & Results. Downers Grove, Ill. : InterVarsity Press, 2*


*

والنبي يا جماعة حد يترجم لي الكلمة اللي بالأحمر دي !!
شوفوا مولكا مولكان قال اية ( **نُسخ نقدية** ) وشوفوا ويجنر قال اية ( **critical editions**  ) ! الغريب انه هو الذي أتى بهذا وليس أنا ! الم اقل لكم أنه يهدم موضوعه  بنفسه !؟ احسن واسهل هدم اننا نسيبه يتكلم وبعد كدة ناخد كلامه نهدم بيه  موضوعه المهدوم اساساً داخليهاً وخارجياً ، فلنكمل يا احبة ففي الإمكان  أفضل دوماً مما كان ..

تعالوا نشوف إيمانويل توف بيقول اية يا إخوة لإي كتابه " **Textual Criticism of the Hebrew Bible** " ونشوف مين اللي مايعرفش اي حاجة ! ، تحت عنوان للشابتر التاسع بلغة الكفرة الإنجليزيية اسمه بالعنجليزي " * *Critical Editions** " بيقول  فيها على حاجة غريبة كدة اسمها " **Biblia Hebraica and Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia** " يقول :

*​





​* 

ازي الحال بجا ؟! انت عارف النسخة اللي انا مقدمها دي تعود لعام كام ؟!  وعارف زي ما انت شايف بدأوا يدخلوا قراءات قمران من سنة كام ؟! بدأوا من  سنة 51 ، انت عارف احنا انهاردة في سنة كام ؟! انا مش هاجاوب وهاسيبك انت  ترد على السؤال ده ، لو العلماء ادخلوا قراءت قمران في البي اتش اس من سنة  51 يبقى دلوقتي حصل اية في قراءة نص البي اتش اس !؟
*​* 
اسهلها لك ، النسخة اللي انا حطيتها دي رقمها كطبعة هو 4.2 وهو بيقول أنهم  بدأوا يدخلوا قراءات قمران من النسخة الثالثة ، يبقوا دلوقتى بيدخلوا قرأت  ولا لأ ؟!! خد بالك ، ده ايمانويل دوف !


نكمل ،،

*


> * بالمناسبة عندك الـ BHQ ؟*


*لأي سفر ؟!؟*


* بالمناسبة ، هو الفارق بين مخطوطة لينجراند و اليبو كام سنة تقريباً ؟!*
* 
*​
​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2011)

* 
*


> * لا اعلم ما الي ارجع زميلنا المنافق مرة اخرى ليتحدث عن تلك الجزئية ، فلربما قد ظن انه اكتشف شيئا*


* 
اية ده ؟ هو انا كنت اتكلمت عليها مرة أخرى ؟! ولا انت بتقرأ ردودك كتير   عشان تزود فيها السباب وبالتالي اخطأت واعتبرت أن ردودك بمستواها الحالي لي   !؟ ، اتفضل استخرج لنا متى تكلمت عن هذه النقطة !؟

*


> * يسال ويقول هل ترشدنا للنبي الي تم التنبوء عنه لبهائم الجنوب ، *


 *بالضبط   ، أنا فعلا أسأل هنا وجيد أنك عرفت ان هذا سؤال ، ولكن اين اجابتك ؟! هو   انت كل ما اسألك سواء تقول اي كلمتين وبرضو ماتردش ؟! ولما انت تسأل  اجاوبك  وانت ماتقرأش كلامي وتقول نفس السؤال تاني ؟ ( زي ما هانشوف دلوقتى  ) ؟!*


*نكرر الفقرة يا أخوة لعله يرى ان هذا سؤال وعليه هو الإجابة :*



> *وهدية هذا الجزء من   الرد ، إن كان يريد أن يقول أن ( أشعياء 21 : 13 :  وحي من جهة بلاد   العرب: في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين )  وبالتحديد   عبارة " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " ، يقول انها تعني نبي سيأتي في  بلاد   العرب ، وهذا النبي هو حضرة الرسول  محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ! و  أنا   اسأله بنفس المنطق المعوج هذا الذي لا منطق له و أقول له :
> 
> 
> Isa 30:6 وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَهَائِمِ الْجَنُوبِ: فِي أَرْضِ شِدَّةٍ    وَضِيقَةٍ مِنْهَا اللَّبْوَةُ وَالأَسَدُ الأَفْعَى وَالثُّعْبَانُ    السَّامُّ الطَّيَّارُ يَحْمِلُونَ عَلَى أَكْتَافِ الْحَمِيرِ    ثَرْوَتَهُمْ وَعَلَى أَسْنِمَةِ الْجِمَالِ كُنُوزَهُمْ إِلَى شَعْبٍ لاَ    يَنْفَعُ.
> ...


*يارب يجاوب ..*

*نخش على اللي بعده وامنعوا الضحك :*



> *حينما تحدثنا نحن عن تلك النقطة وقد هرب منها قلنا انه كيف ترجم المترجمون كلمتي مسا الي وحي من جهة كذا
> 
> فمن اي نص اتى المترجون ب من جهة هذه ، سالنا هذا السؤال وهرب منه كما هرب من سؤال الاخ وان على البالتوك
> 
> ...


*شايفيين   كام مرة أشار أنه عايز اجابة على يؤاله وكام مرة أتهمنا بالهروب ! ؟   شايفين بنفسكم !؟ طيب حد يقول لي انا اعمل اية لواحد حطيت له الرد فعلاً   وهو لا يقرأ !! قولوا لي اعمل له اية اكتر من اني ارد على سؤاله !

شوفوا يا جماعة ردي كان فين :
**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2622723&postcount=80


**وتحديداً  من الإقتباس السادس بل أننا في هذا الرد لم نعلق الا بوضع اقوال العلماء  أصلاً ومع ذلك لم يرى كلامنا !! فهل سيكرر سؤاله مرة أخرى مدعي اننا لم نرد  !! لو كرره تاني لا اعرف كيف ابين له ان الرد تم وضعه من يوم 02-23-2011,  05:49 AMباريت يا جماعة حد يفهمه ان ده كلام انجليزي وده رد على كلامه !  بل ياريت يا جماعة حد يفكره اصلاً بكلامه وبعدها يفكره بالرد ! 
*​* 

*


> *وكما  هو ظاهر فان جميع النصوص التي جاءت على نفس تلك  الشاكلة جاءت كلها  خالية  من حرف الجر باستثناء نبوءة اشعياء 21 عن حضرة  الرسول صلى الله عليه   وسلم .*


*
هاهاهاها هو انت لسة بتقول أن في شبة نبوة اصلاً في الموضوع على رسولك ؟!  لسة عايش في احلام اليقظة ؟! لسة مش حاسس باللي جرى !!؟ دا انت باين عليك  مش قاريء موضوعك اصلاً بقى ! يا جدع دا مافيش حاجة واحدة تدخل رسولك  للموضوع !

افترض اي حاجة وقول لي ازاي هاتثبت انها عن رسولك !!  اما انك مسلم عجيب  صحيح ! انت بتكتب الردود وانت مش شايف ردودنا ولا اية ! احسن لك خد لك سيف  وانزل حارب كفار قريش :bud: دا لسة فاكر ان في شبة نبوة في الموضوع ، امال لما تشوف بقيت الردود هاتعمل اية بس !! دا انت مش بترد في الموضوع اساسا !



*


> *  ثم انه بعد عناء طويل نجد ضيفنا قد اتى ليفسر الماء بالماء وياخذ ويسترسل   في النقل – ربما لانه سهل – على ان سرجون قد هجم على العرب ليقول ان ذلك  قد  ثبت تاريخيا*




*حقيقة هذه الجملة تعبر  بصورة واضحة عن مدى معاناة هذا الزميل وصديقه في ردودهم علينا من توهان  وهروب وخزي علمي في الموضوع !! فالرجل يقول ان النبوة تحققت تاريخيّاً وانه  لا  اعتراض له ومع ذلك بقدرة قادر عايزه على رسوله برضو عشان يقول انه نبي  ! يعني اتحققت وانتهت من حوالي 2055 عام وده لسة فاكر دلوقتى ! اما المسلمين دُول نُكتة صحيح !:smile01



واية حقاية سهولة النقل دي كمان ؟ ده على اساس ان في حد رد على موضوك قبل كدة ولا اية ؟!**





دا  انت تحمد ربنا وتبوس ايدك وش وظهر ان في حد زيي ضيع وقته وقرأ موضوعك مش  كمان رد عليه ! وآديك شوفت لما رديت عليه بسهولة حصل له اية !! واية حكاية  ان النقل سهل دي كمان !؟ ده على اساس ان القرين بتاعي محضر لي البحث وانا  بنقل منه ! *






> * وحتى لو  تنازلنا وصدقنا بصحة كلامه وأن ارميا بالفعل يتحدث عن هجوم عن بلاد  العرب ،  فهذا لا يعنينا في شيء البتة ، فنحن لم نشكك في صحة الهجوم على  بلاد  العرب تاريخياً – سواء حدث ام لم يحدث لا يهمنا – فلا مشكلة ان تحدث  عن  هجوم يحل على بلاد العرب                      *


*يبقى خلاص ، بح ، الموضوع بح واعمل صوان وتقبل واجب العزاء فيه .... فنبيك لا نبوة له في كتابنا كنبي حقيقي ...


*


> * فما اسهل النقل*


*وانا عايزك تجرب النقل بس يكون في الموضوع ...انت نسيت عدد المراجع اللي قلته لك على البالتوك كام ! في الأسبوع اللي فات ده بس تقريبا زاد بمقدار الربع تاني !*



> *لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ*


*طيب انا بقول ان المسيح هو الله ولم اقل ( مثلا ) ان الله هو المسيح ! فهل كدة انا كافر بحسب النص ده ؟ و ازاي ؟*


*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2011)

بالمناسبة سيتم حذف الترجوم لأنه جاء بالخطأ ، فشكراً لك ، وانتظر باقي تفنيدك إن استطعت..


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

*


*​*
 عدنا من جديد ، و يبدوا ان صديقنا العزيز يصمم أن يكون موضوعه هو الأول في  موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية في السب والشتم و التلبيس والتحوير ، وبعيدا  عن هذا السب وخلافه فأن ما تبقى من رده لا يخرج عن أمرين هما : أولهما ،  التلبيس على القاريء البسيط و تحوير الكلمات والأهادف من الإقتباسات وبتر  النقولات بترا شنيعاً كما فعل في رده السابق في الترجمات ، وأما ثانيهما ،  فهو التراجع التام بجلاء ووضوح وهذا ما اعد له الزميل الفاضل المحترم بقوله  :

**



			فقط  سانتهي من الرد الاخير ومشاركة السلاحليك التي ساخبرك عنها في النهاية و  اختتم كلامي مع هذين الشخصين

 فلا علم ولا اخلاق والحوار معهم مضيعة للوقت غير الموجود اصلا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**وصراحة  لم أكن أتوقع انه ينسحب بهذه السرعة ، فكنت أظنه سيدافع عن نبوة رسوله  بشدة أكبر أو على الأقل بعدد محاولات بائسة أكثر ولكنه خذلني للأسف ، نعم  خذلني بتركه للموضوع والتحدث في أمور لا قيمة لها كما بينّا وسنبين منذ أول  رد له على أول رد حقيقي لنا والذي بدورننا رددنا عليه ولم يرد ، والآن ها  هو بعدما فشل في إثبات نبوة نبيه بدأ يحول الموضوع الى اشياء أخر ويتراجع  ويؤكد كلامه في أشياء أخر كما سنرى الآن ،،



 يقول زميلنا :




			تم طرده بحجة انه ينقل مشاركات فيها جهل وسب مع انه طرد بعد اخر  مشاركة له بتفتره وقد تم المرور عليها منهم اكثر من مرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تم طرده  للأسباب الآتية :

 1. دخولة بأكثر من عضوية وهذا ضد قوانين المنتدى ، فوجب الطرد ..
 2. نقله للسباب ( المعتاد منكم ) الى الموضوع .
 3. ان الموضوع لا يصلح لرجل أن يكون مجرد ناقل فنحن اصلا لا ننقل بالصور  كما ترى فأننا ننقل بالإقتباسات المباشرة ، فان كان هو سيناقش فأهلا وسهلا  بعضويته الأولى ، واما ان كان لن يناقش فهل ترى اننا نقبل مجرد واساطة هير !
 4. بالطبع كما هو المعتاد هو قلة اخلاقه ( كلمعتاد من المسلمين وانت خير  دليل ) وسبه هناك في منتدياتكم التي حطمت كل الأرقام القياسية في السباب  والشتائم


 اما عن طرده بعد فترة بعد آخر مشاركة له لسبب بسيط وهو انك تتخيل اننا هنا  ننتظركم  أو نقيم لكم وزنا لكي ننتظر قدومكم فنطردكم وهذا غير صحيح ،  فعندما يلاحظ أنه عضو مكرر يتم طرده في لحظة ولكن متى سيلاحظ !؟!!
  هذا هو ما عليك الإجابة عليه !




			وبحجه استحخدامه اكثر من عضوية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا قانون ، فمن جاوزه يجازى ! فلا تلومن إلا نفسه !




			طيب ماذا يفعل الرجل عندما وجد عضويته لا تعمل ولا تفتح ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بسيطة ، ، 
 أولا : يعني اية لا تفتح !؟ هل نسي الباسورد ؟ ام ماذا ؟!
 ثانيا : لو نسيى الباسورد فعليه استرجاعه من الإيميل
 ثالثا لو هناك اس مشكلة اخرى فليسجل ويطلب من المدير استرجاع بياناته في العضوية القديمة والمدير يحظر هذه العضوية 

 هكذا النظام ! 




			وكيف يتحايل احد بعضويتين مع ان الاثنين بنفس الاسم اي ان الرجل كانت نيته سليمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ومن قال أنه تحايل ؟! 
 هو مخالف للقانون ام لا ؟! لو لا ، فوضح لو نعم فيستحق ! في اية تاني ؟!




			الموضوع خط سيره كان كالاتي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهنا يبدأ الخيال الرايق ، انت  بتتخيل اللي بيحصل بينا وتحطه كحقيقة ؟! طيب المطلوب نصدق الكلام ده ولا  اية !؟




			تم الاتفاق ما بينهم على تحجيم دور تورريس بطرده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

معتقدش اننا  تم الإتفاق ما بيننا على انه يسجل بأكثر من عضوية والأولى مكتظة بالسباب  والثانية والثالثة مخالفة للتسجيل بأكثر من عضوية ، فهل هذا اتفقنا عليه  !!؟ سامحك الله ! ان بعض الظن إثم !




			كي لا ينقل كل مشاركاتنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دا بدل ما تحترم الراجل وماتشغلوش الشغلانة دي ! دا عيب حتى !




			كي يقتصر النقل عليهم فقط اي ينقلوا ما يريدوا فقط كي يردوا على ما يريدوا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مع ان هذا ادعاء مضحك ولكن معك الى النهاية ، قم في المشاكرة  لاتالية بتجميع كل شيء لم نرد عليه ولونه باللون الأزرق وقل لنا ردوا على  ده عشان انتوا مارديتوش عليه ! 

 لما نشوف اية اللي مارديناش عليه ! ده اولا ، وثانيا هو لو هو جاي اللي هو عايزه ده هايخلينا نرد ؟! عجبي !




			موضوع حمل هاجر لاسماعيل تم غلقه !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اصبر على رزقك بس :new6: هو في منتديات بتتعامل بالنقل بالصور الا المنتديات الإسلامية !





			ولما وضعه تورريس تم حذف الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا راجل حرام عليك ، بطل  افترا على الناس ، دور تاني على الموضوع كدة وشوفه محذوف ولا لأ !




			ولما وجد الموضوع مكرر ووضع ردودنا هناك طرد وتم حذف ردودنا ايضا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

للأسباب السالفة فإقرأ بتدبر !


*​*



			في حين ان موضوعنا هنا لم يغلق وتورريس كان ينقل مشاركاتهم كاملة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اما انت امرك عجيب بشكل ! ، واحنا مالنا بموضوعك ولا منتداك ! دا  انتوا تشكورا ربنا اننا دخلناه اصلا ! ، عشان نعمل جو بدل جو المياتم ده !




			فهل راي احد جبن مثل هذا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالتأكيد واكبر ، جبنكم في ترك كل الموضوع والتحدث في هكذا امور !




			المهمان شغلنا القادم هذه الفترة هو هولي بايبل وابحاثة  الكرتونية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نتمنى ! بي ياريت يكون عندكوا نفس اطول شوية ، فانا موجود  :fun_lol:والمراجع موجودة ! وكل يوم في ازدياد !:boxing:




			وحتى الاني بحثان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

واحد تم القضاء عليه لدرجة انه لا توجد به  نقطة واحدة فقط صحيحة لإثبات نبوة نبيك ، والآخر .............. ولا اقول  لك انت تشوف بنفسك ( الكاميرا الخفية ) . :smile01





			وطبعا انت تتذكر شلوش ام يود وبني قيدار وغيرها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح ! هو  انا كل ما ارد على النقطة دي واسألكم مش بتردوا عليها ليه وتعيدوا السؤال  تاني ! يا ترى ليه ؟!




			ولقد وضعت مشاركة نحوية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تقصد اي موضوع ، موضوع سرجون لم نرى منك ولا نحو ولا خلافه !!

 واما الموضوع الآخر لم نتكلم فيه اصلا !! فماذا تقصد !




			نفسي اعرف على اي اساس يقولون لستم المتكلمين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شوف الموضوع حصل فيه اية وانت تعرف !




			مع انه لم يقوم احد منهم " بالاسترجال " والدخول لمنتدانا مثلا ليحاورنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع ! ، كيف ندخل منتدى كمنتداكم !؟ 




			ثم يقول الماسوريتك العبري

 فلا اعلم هل يوجد مثلا ماسوريتك عبري ويوجد ماسوريتك هندي !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قول لي صحيح ، هو اية الماسوريتك ده واية العبري ده ؟! 

 وبالمرة كمان عشان الناس تفرج على مستوى من نحاورهم 

 هل الجملة دي صحيحة ام لا !

 السبعيني اليوناني او السبعينيية اليونانية !؟

 سننتظر فإكسفنا ورد ولو مرة واحدة في الموضوع !





			اولا احب ان انوه ان ما فعله في هذا الجزء بعيد كل البعد عن معنى  البحث العلمي ، فمنذ متى كان البحث العلمي كان عبارة عن نسخ ولصق  ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حقيقة عجبت لك أيها المسلم !

 حينما ننقل إليكم قرابة الـ 80 دليل تقولون نقل كوبي وبيست ! وعندما نكتفي  بعدد قليل تقولون لماذا لم تبحث اكثر وتبذل الجهد و و و و غيره من اساليب  التملص ! وعندما نمتلك مكاتب ضخمة كهذه مثلاً تقولون نسخ ولصق ليس هو البحث  العلمي وكان هذه الكلام كان موجودا مرتبا مجهزاً مفروشا منتظر مولكا  مولكان ليأتي وينسخه بتمامه ويلصقه بتمامه ! وعجبي ! فهذه طريقة الضعيف !  فصدقني كان امامي قرابة الـ 988 دليل من قرابة 5000 كتاب ولو كنت فعّلت  البقية لكنت تجاوزت الـ 2000 دليل محققا عددا لم يتحقق تقريبا ولن يتحقق في  اي رقما قياسيا في ابحاث العالم ومع هذا تقول نسخ ولصق ! فكيف انسخ والصق  وهى عبارة عن اقتباسات من وسط اجزاء كبيرة ! أتعتقد أن الكتب مقتبسة  وتنتظرني ! عجبي ! في الحقيقية يا احبة هذه ردود محفوظة عند اي من درس علم  الحوار ! إن كان الذي امامكن لديه ادلة كثيرة فقم بتهميشها عن طريق ادعاء  كاذب بأنك تتهمه بالنسخ واللصحق  لكي تمر من على هذا الأدلة ! ولا تعلق حتى  عليها ! وإن كان لديه عدد قليل فأحضر عدد أكبر إذا استطعت وقل له لماذا لم  تبحث في ( بطون ) الكتب ! ( عشان انت بتحب كلمة بطون :new6: ) عجبي على هكذا خزي من مراجعكم !


 قلتها لك ، لو على المراجع اعتبر الموضوع منتهى !!





			فها نحن قد عددنا من حضرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عدنان  عشرين جد .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ولا قيمة لهم ! ولا لهذا اصلاً ، لان الهدف كيف سيتم ربط  نبيك بإسماعيل ! فو عددت مليار جد له ولم تصل لإسماعيل فأكمل عليهم من  جدود أخرى ولن تصل أيضاً :t39: فلا تلبس على القاريء ! فالموضوع لا يخص عدنان بل اسماعيل ! فكم عدد الأجداد بينه وبين رسولك ؟!




			عشرين جد يا سادة ، ويريد بعد هذا ان يقول هذا المهرج بعدم معلومية  النسب !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا سيدي ماشي ، شكرا على السباب ، ولكن الحقيقة انه فعلا  مجهول ! دي حقيقة مش محتاجة شهادة اصلاً ، فكما رأيت العلماء وايتطيع ان  اضع لك اكثر من 988 دليلاً لنفس الكلام أن نسبه مجهول الى اسماعيل ! فهل  اثبته الى اسماعيل ؟!




			اجماع وتواتر على عشرين جد ، أصبح كلام بغير علم !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بل  تخبط و إختلاط وهرجلة في ما عدا عشرين جد يصبح كلاما بغير علم ان تطلقه "  اشه من نار على علم " فاي نار واي علم ؟! !! هو اشهر من نار على علم في عدم  معرفته ! كما لا تعرفون ايضاً من هو الذبح ! 




			فهل كان يتحدث جعفر بن ابي طالب هو الاخر بغير علم  ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			وحينما قال ابا سفيان الذي كان من الد الد اعداؤه في تلك  الفترة بصيغة التنكير لتعظيم شأن هذا النسب :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أين نسبه الى اسماعيل  ؟!





			فمن هو بالله عليكم الذي يحتاج ان يراجع خلف من ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالتأكيد  نحن من خلفكم نراجع ! وهي دي عايزة سؤال ؟ واما عن تعليقك فتم التعليق عليه  فعلق انت !




			كونك تبحث في المكتبة الشاملة عن كلمة ذات دلالة فهذا ليس ببحث حتى   تقرره علينا وتخرج لنا به كنتيجة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ده ليه بقى ؟! الشاملة عاملينها  اليهود !؟ وهى الشاملة دي مش فيها امها الكتب ( وبطونها عشان ماتزعلش :ura1 ولا فيها جريدة اليوم السابع ؟! عجبي ! هو الكتاب اللي معاك يحتلف عن كتاب الشاملة ! يعني حتى هنا مدليسن !



 اما عن دلائل النبوة فلا قيمه له لاني وصلت له بمجرد أن اردت الوصول للنص  نفسه ، فالمراجع كثيرة والحمد للمسيح ! وانا اردت ان اعلمك درساً أن تستشهد  بالإستشهاد كامل الإسم الكامل والطبعة ومصدرها ، و لكن هل وعرفت السبب أني  لم اجده في المرة الأولى !؟





			فهل تكف عن الكذب وتدعي انك تبحث وانت كل ما بوسعك هو برنامج المكتبة الشاملة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تعرف كام كتاب عندي في الشاملة !؟ 

 هو ليه انت متعقد من الشاملة !
 بالمناسبة الشاملة صغيرة جدا على البرنامج التاني اللي ماقلتلكش عليه !




			مالك انت ومال البحث العلمي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ازاي يعني مالي ومال نفسي !؟

 ازاي بس ؟!




			فكيف تتحدث عن كتاب اصلا لا تعرف اسمه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل الكتاب لا يسمى بـ " الطبقات الكبرى للشعراني " ؟ نعم ام لأ ؟!




			فانا سميت الكتاب باسمه وليس بشهرته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا سميته بشهرته وليس بإسمه !




			فلا تتذاكي ولا تتعالم وانت تتحدث معنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل اتذاكى وانا الأذكى ؟!




			افق فلم يستطع فعلها اقوي اقوي من تمخضت بهم بطون  نساؤكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع لأن اضعفناهو فقط من يحاوركم وليس أقوانا ومع هذا  فكما رأيت مدى التدمير في موضوعك الذي هو اوهن من خيوط العنكبوت بل أوهن !  فما بالك بالأقوى !؟




			وما شأن الاسرائيليات بهذا الاثر ايها المسكين ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 ومن تكلم في هذا الأثر أصلا ؟!




			ثم اننا لا نذكر سوى الصحيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 كذبت و أدرج لنا التأكيد التام هذا كما إدعيت !




			ثم اننا لا نذكر سوى الصحيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 ممكن تحضر الصورة عشان نكمل الدرس ونكثب ثواب فيك ؟!





			ثم لماذا لم تقم انت بهذه المهمة ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لانك انت المستشهد به ! فما علاقتي انا بك !؟




			هل تريد المزيد ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 نعم ، تفضل




			مع ان الاثر كما هو واضح يؤكد فيه ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قريشية حضرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونسبته لها الفرع المنيف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 ركز معي ، هو منتسب لقريش ، مش هاعترض دلوقتي عشان نكمل الحوار الجميل ده ،  لكن اعتراضي بل طلبي هو فين نسبه الى اسماعيل وكم جد بينهما ؟!




			وهل كونك وجدته في كنز العمال وفي الجامع للسيوطي تكون بذلك قد مارست التحقيق العلمي ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 لا بطعا ، فهل في الإسلام علم أصلاً ؟!




			هالولويا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 لا تعليق :new5:




			فاين هو الكشف الذي كنت تقصده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 هذا دورك !




			ولا اعلم كيف يكون شخص قد ثبت نسبه بالتواتر والاجماع حتى الجد العشرين ثم يقال انه نسبه مجهول !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 عن طريق مجهولية نسبة بعد عدنان !




			اي ينكر نسبة عدنان الي اسماعيل وعدم ثبوت ذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 خطأ ، هذه هى الخطوة الثانية ، وليست الأولى ، فالأولى هى من هم الأجداد بين محمد وبين اسماعيل ! لنرى هل ينتسب ام لا !





اريد فقط ان ترجعوا معنا خطوة للوراء والنظر في كلامي السابق ، وهل اختلف عن كلام اهل العلم في شيء ، فقد قلت :

أنقر للتوسيع...



ذان نشكرك انك اثبت مجهولية نسب رسولك إلى اسماعيل ، وعليه فالموضوع لا ذرات تراب فيه بعد ان تم تحطيمه تماما!

فشكرا لك ،،





 ونثبت الجزء الثاني وهو نسبة عدنان  لاسماعيل

أنقر للتوسيع...


خطأ ، انا اريد النسب نفسه وليس إدعاء انه من نسله ، فتقدم واثبت !





 والغريب في الموضوع ان هذا النصراني ينقل اتفاق اهل العلم على ان عدنان من  ذرية سيدنا اسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام بين طيات كلامه ولكنه لم يلتفت  اليه بل ويقول ان النسب لم يثبت من عدنان لاسماعيل عليه السلام

أنقر للتوسيع...



بل ملتبفت قبل ان تلتفت ! ولكن هذا لا يهم اصلا لاني ابحث عن الأجداد وليس عن ادعاء





 الإتصال بدون تحقيق فهذا كلام تقله في منتداك !فقط هو عدد الاباء من اسماعيل عليه السلام لعدنان

أنقر للتوسيع...



وهذا كارثة ، كيف يكون العدد نفسه غير معروف ، فضلا عن اننا لم ندخل في  الأسماء ، فلو ثبت العدد سندخل في الأسماء كليهما لن يثبتا ! فتقدم على  مهمة الإثبات !





 وان اردت ان ازيدك بما لم تسمع عنه من قبل من مراجع لازدتك ، ولكن هذا يكفي عليك

أنقر للتوسيع...



طبعا ، هو حد يكره العلام يا ولاد !
استخرج من المراجع اتفاق تام بين العلماء من عدنان الى اسماعيل كالذي بين رسولك وعدنان 

تفضل ! " تااااام " ...






 وما من احد انكر نسبة عدنان لاسماعيل كما تدعي

أنقر للتوسيع...



من ادعى !؟ هذا اصلا لا قيمه له ! إلا حينما يتم الثبوت على العدد والأسماء بالدليل التاريخي !

وإلى ان يحدث هذا فنسبه مجهووول !





 وكانه يتحدث عن شخصين

أنقر للتوسيع...


كيف خرجت لنا بهذا !






كفاية لعب بقى ، هل عندك رد على الموضوع ام كل ردودك هاتكون بهذا المستوى ؟!



والآن نسأل السؤال الصريح : هل أثبت أن نبيك هو المقصود بـ " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " ؟!

فهذا هو الموضوع كله !

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

ملحوظة : لو تريد ان تنسحب فقل لنا ولا تخرج بهذه الطريقة فانت اكبر منها !


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

ياريت صديقنا العزيز ، بدل ما تتعب نفسك وتعطل مصالحك وشغلك وكل حاجة قول انا مش هارُد تاني وخلاص انا منسحب ...بدل ما تتعب نفسك في كلام خارج عن الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

يا صديقنا دعك من السباب فلن يقدم لك تقدما في الدفاع عن موضوعك الذي تم هدمه فبرتك لكل ردودنا بعدما بدأنا واضح وجلي للكل فرجاء أجب على مشاركتنا ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2011)

تلخيص الموضوع إلى الآن :

1. أثبتنا أن كلمة " سنة " هى الصحيحة وليس " ثلاثة سنين "
2. سواء " سنة " او " ثلاث سنين " لا تقدم ولا تؤخر في الموضوع على الإطلاق.
3. النبوة حدثت منذ ما يقارب 2500 عام تقريبا على يد سرجون الثاني ، وتم تدمير فيها القبائل العربية كما هو واضح في سفر اشعياء كله.
4. بلاد العرب ليست الموجودة الآن على الإطلاق كما اثبتنا.
5. نبي الإسلام مجهول النسب إلى اسماعيل.
6. تم الرد على شبهتي " سلاه " و " الرشم "




ننتظر مواضيعكم الجديدة التي ستكتبوها كما قلتم ، وإنّا في الإنتظار :boxing:


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2011)

*قبل أن ندخل في الموضوع الجديد وهو ممتع بحق ، قال الأصدقاء كلاماً ولم يعطونا مرجعاً له ، وحرصا منا على الإستمرارفي منهجية العلمية سنطالبهم بالدليل على الكلام الآتي :
*


> *والسبب في ذلك أنهم ترجموا النص كما جاء في لغته الأصلية العبرية التي قالت بكل صراحة أن السيدة هاجر قد حملت سيدنا إسماعيل على كتفها*
> 
> *كيف ، يقول النص*
> 
> *וַיַּשְׁכֵּם אַבְרָהָם בַּבֹּקֶר וַיִּקַּח-לֶחֶם וְחֵמַת מַיִם וַיִּתֵּן אֶל-הָגָר שָׂם עַל-שִׁכְמָהּ, וְאֶת-הַיֶּלֶד--וַיְשַׁלְּחֶהָ; וַתֵּלֶךְ וַתֵּתַע, בְּמִדְבַּר בְּאֵר שָׁבַע. *


*
فنريد :

1. أن يقوموا بترجمة النص حرفياً بهذا الترتيب.
2. أن يأتونا بالعالم الذي قال هذا ...


في الإنتظار *


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2011)

هل من إجابة ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2011)

*يبدو أن مشاركتي أزعجت الإخوة ، وطالما ازعجتهم فانا اعتذر عن ازعاجهم هذا ، رغم اني لا اعرف ما هو سبب الإزعاج إن كان من المشاركة ! فلا يوجد ما يدعوا لذلك ! !

عموما فلنكررها مع التوضيح :*



*قبل  أن ندخل في الموضوع الجديد وهو ممتع بحق ، قال الأصدقاء كلاماً ولم يعطونا  مرجعاً له ، وحرصا منا على الإستمرارفي منهجية العلمية سنطالبهم بالدليل  على الكلام الآتي :
*


> *والسبب في ذلك أنهم ترجموا النص كما جاء في لغته الأصلية العبرية التي قالت بكل صراحة أن السيدة هاجر قد حملت سيدنا إسماعيل على كتفها*
> 
> *كيف ، يقول النص*
> 
> *וַיַּשְׁכֵּם אַבְרָהָם בַּבֹּקֶר וַיִּקַּח-לֶחֶם וְחֵמַת מַיִם וַיִּתֵּן אֶל-הָגָר שָׂם עַל-שִׁכְמָהּ, וְאֶת-הַיֶּלֶד--וַיְשַׁלְּחֶהָ; וַתֵּלֶךְ וַתֵּתַע, בְּמִדְבַּר בְּאֵר שָׁבַע. *


*
فنريد :

1. أن يقوموا بترجمة النص حرفياً بهذا الترتيب.
2. أن يأتونا بالعالم الذي قال هذا ...


في الإنتظار *





*هل يوجد هنا ما يدعوا للإنزعاج ؟! 

عموماً سننتظر ، ولكن اعلموا ان هناك اشياء اُخر في الموضو لا دليل في الموضوع عليها و اشياء اُخر لا تقدم ولا تؤخر في الموضوع ، وبالطبع هناك الكثير ..*


*عموما ، سننتظر ..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مارس 2011)

*يا اخوة اين التشتيت الذي تتحدثون عنه !؟ بل اين الموضوع اصلا الذي أشتته ! إذا كنت اريد ان اعرف من اين حصلتم على هذه المعلومات التي كتبتموها على صفحات منتداكم ولا تردون ! فهل انا بهذا اشتت ! طلب الدليل اصبح تشتيت ؟! اليس هذا من اصول الحوار العلمي ؟!

حقيقة لا اعرف كيف تعتبرون طلب الدليل تشتيتاً ،عموماً سأعود لطلب الدليل على ما ارودتموه 



انتم قلتم كلاماً طيباً جميلاً وانا كل ما اطلبه ان تدلوني على المصدر الذي استقيتم منه هذا الكلام ! فلا يصح ان اضع كلامي وانت تضعوا كلامكم فأين النتيجة التي سنصل إليها !
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مارس 2011)

*عجبي ! ، أصبح الذي يتكلم بأدب مع الجميع ويخاطبهم بـ " صديقي " وما شابه ليس مؤدباً بل يرتدي ثياب الحملان !! فما تعريف الأدب إذن ؟!


هل يمكن أن تجمعوا لي مشاركة فيها ما تدعونه علىّ بأني أسبكم ، وسوف تعدل على الفور !! حقيقي أنا حزين على ما تقوله علىّ !

مشكلتكم أنكم فاكرين كل الناس بتتعامل بـ نظرية المؤامرة ! ولكن لو رجعتوا مثلا للحوار على البالتوك هاتلاقوني لما في حاجة كان ماينفعش اعملها قلت عليها في وقتها وتذكرون السؤال بتاع عدد الأبناء رديت بسرعة وفضلت اشرح لكم اسباب المعرفة بالعهد القديم والجديد وانا اصلا كانت اول مرة اتكلم معاكم بل وشرحت لكم ليه مش كل الكلام برد عليه وفضلت اديكم نسب عن عدد الي بيردوا وعدد الشبهات ، كل ده من اول مرة كلام على البالتوك ، ولما حطيت اول رد بعدها حطيت ملاحظة ان الكلام ده كان قبل الكلام على البالتوك واتهمتوني باني بكذب عليكوا ولو سألتوني كنت جاوبتكوا ولكن اتهمتوني وانا وضحت كل شيء وكل الإتهامات على نفس الأمر وتشتموني تقريبا في كل رد ! وانا لا أرد ! ومع ذلك مازال السب على أشده ، ولما تلاقوني مش بشتم ، مش تقولوا ده مش بيشتم ، لأ ، تقولوا دا بيلبس ثوب الحملان ! الصراحة مش عارف اعمل اية ! المؤدب يبقى بيلبس ثوب الحملان ! ممكن اعرف اعاملكوا ازاي ؟!


مش فاكرين لما كنّا بنتكلم واحمد قال لي على كتابه اني ارد عليه قمت انا رفضت وقلت اني مش برد على اي كتب شخصية ؟ هل دي شخصية واحد بيلبس ثوب الحملان ولا واحد بيبعد عن الشخصنات ؟

أقولكم دليل يمكن تصدقوا ؟ ، اسأل العضو اللي في منتداك اللي اسمه " شقاوة " وقول له انت شتمت على يسوع وقلت اية ؟ او خليه يقول لك على نوعية الشتيمة بس ! ومع ذلك لم اسبه ولا أي شيء بل حذفت كلامه فقط !

فهل تعتقدون أن الذي يستطيع أن يسيطر على اعصابه أمام سب علني صريح جنسي للمسيح ، يسب في المواقف العادية ! أعملوا عقلكوا وراجعوا المواقف ! لو تريدون أن اتوقف عن الرد على مواضيعكم او موضوع معين فأخبروني ولن اكمل فيه ، فماذا افعل اكثر من هذا لكم ؟!

 تذكروا كلامي على البالتوك :

Molka Molkan: بس انا مش من النوع اللي بيقف للناس على الكلمة والحرف

Molka Molkan: صدقني انا مش راضي على الطريقة من الطرفين لان دي حوارات هاتكون موجودة بعد ما نموت احنا فعيب ان في واحد بعد عمر طويل يكون بيقرأ هنا وهناك ويلاقي الألفاظ دي


حقيقة انا لا اجد إلا كلام الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد هو المعبر عن حالتي الآن :

* 15* من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*​ *16 وبمن اشبّه هذا الجيل. يشبه اولادا جالسين في الاسواق ينادون الى اصحابهم*​ *17 ويقولون زمّرنا لكم فلم ترقصوا. نحنا لكم فلم تلطموا.*​ *18 لانه جاء يوحنا لا يأكل ولا يشرب. فيقولون فيه شيطان.*​ *19 جاء ابن الانسان يأكل ويشرب. فيقولون هوذا انسان اكول وشريب خمر. محب للعشارين والخطاة. والحكمة تبررت من بنيها


في الآخر هاقولكم : ربنا يبارككم
*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *
*



*
 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مارس 2011)

> هل راى احد من قبل دموع التماسيح ؟
> ها هي دموع التماسيح



مازلت تقول " دموع التماسيح " وهى ليست دموع وليست لتماسيح ! فانا اريكم ما تزيدوه علىّ ولا احتاج لدموع ولا لتماسح ولا لثياب ولا لحملان !


كلمتي قلتها وانا ملتزم بها ! 



> هل رايت الصور التي وضعتها لك ومن مشاركاتك ؟
> اليس هذا هو كلامك


سأقول لك شيء واعلم علم اليقين انك لن تصدقني ابداً ! ورغم ذلك سأقوله لك ! في الأيام السابقة كانت هناك صور كثيرة لا تضظهر على موقع اميج شاك ، وحتى بعد إصلاحه هناك صور مازلت تعمل يوم وتقف اليوم التالي وهكذا ولم ارى اي صورة من هذه ، فرجاء لكي اثبت لك صدق كلامي قم برفعها على اي موقع آخر لكي اراها ودلني على رقم المشاركة فأنا عندما اتصفح الموضوع لا اقرا كل المشاركات بل للطارق واحمد فقط إلا ما ندر ورايت ، وها انا اكررها لك صريحة ، قم بتحميل الصور ورفعها على اي موقع اخر ودلني على رقم المشاركة لكي اراها جميعا وابدأ في التعديل سريعاً قبل غيابي في الفترة القادمة وكل هذا لأثبت لكم انكم أخطأتم في حقي وتحاملتم علىّ وانا في الإنتظار لتنفيذ كلمتي ..




> وانت شخصيا لك معي واقعة
> هل تذكر كلمة رجل الكنبة وعلى من قلتها وبدون اي سبب حتى تطفشني من المنتدى المرحوم فرسان ال .... هل تتذكر ؟


وهذه صدقني لا اذتكر عنها اي شيء ولا اتذكرها اصلا فلو كان معك شيء يذكرني بها فتفضل وضعه ايضا لكي اراه ولكن على العموم ما اتذكره انا انك قمت بفتح موضوع عن " النسخ " تقريبا واستشهدت بكلام غير كلام المقدس رغم أنه كلام لا دليل فيه نفسه ولكني قلت لك سابقا ما معناه اننا نرد على الشبهات الموجهة في إلى الكتاب المقدس فقط وظللت معك اتكلم ولتتأكد من ثبات موقفي هذا نفسه ما قلته لأحمد عين عرض علىّ ان ارد على كتابه ، فقلت له كلاما مقارباً لهذا واني لا ارد الا على ما يثار على المسيحيية ( ككتاب مقدس ) ولكن على كلٍ لست بمعصوم ، وإن كنت أخطأت فيك فأنا اعتذر أولاً لإلهي يسوع المسيح لاني لو فعلت هذا اكون قد خالفت وصيته وثانيا اعتذر لك انت شخصياً عن اي شيء قد يكون بدر مني سواء هذه او غيرها ويعلم المسيح اني لا اتذكر هذه الكلمة مطلقاً ولكن المبدأ عندي ثابت وهو إن أخطأت فأنا اعتذر ..




> وسبك للمسلمين وعلوم المسلمين ومقدسات المسلمين في موضوعك مع الاخ قلم من نار حول صحة احد الاحاديث ؟



أولاً : له مثل ما لك ، إعتذار أيضا لو اي شيء حدث ضايقه وسأبحث عن الموضوع واقوم بتعديل به ما يلزم.
ثانياً : لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بـ " مقدسات المسلمين " ؟ اي ما هى ؟ فأنا يومها كان لدي إعتراض أن عالم يقوم بتغيير توجيه رأي عالم في راوٍ بدون دليل وهنا كان اعتراضي كله تقريباً حيث أنه لم يعطينا دليل ( العالم ) على خطأ العالم الذي يغير رأيه في الراوي ! فكانت هذه كل المشكلة ، فقلم يريد أن يقف عند العالم فقط وانا ذهبت وراء ما قاله العالم ووجدت انه بدون دليل فسبني بأفظع الألفاظ والتي حذفها المشرف يومها.



> انا مش فاهم انت بتعمل محترم ازاي وليه وبناء على ايه ؟


كلامك مش صحيح ، انا مش " بعمل " انا " بظهر " لك مولكا فعلاً ، المشكلة انكم بتتعاملوا معايا بنظرية المؤامرة وان مولكا بيظهر حاجة ويخبي حاجة ، ولو مثلا غلط في حاجة تقولوا اهو الوش الحقيقي ظهر ! وكأني لابد أن اكون " الله " بلا خطية لكي أكون مولكا ! ، الا تعرف اننا بشر !!؟

ولك في مثال " شقاوة " دليل صريح ، فبرغم سبه للمسيح بالفاظ يعف الفكر عن تذكرها بالأم وبالفاظ لا نسمعها في حياتنا ، فلم اشتمه ولا حتى قلت له يا قليل الأدب !! فهل الذي يحكم نفسه في ظل هذه الظروف يسب بأصل داخله في ظروف ابسط منها بكثير !؟



> طيب ما تعدل مشاركات زميلك التاني اللي كلها شتيمة في طارق وفي one وفي الاسلام ورسوله والقرآن الكريم



يا حبيبي افهمني ، انا مش مششششرف انا محاور كرتبة يعني ماليش صلاحيات الإشراف اصلا وعشان كدة بعدل مشاركاتي فقط ومع ذلك هاقول له مرة أخرى ولكن انا كنت اتكلم عن ما تروه سبابا في كلامي انا لانه سهل التغير في خلال دقائق. 



> هتقول انك مش سيده عشان تؤمره



بص تعالى نفصل الكلام ، من جهة ان دي حقيقة ولا مش حقيقة ، هى فعلا حقيقة ، انا مش سيده ! ولا هو سيده ولا اي حد سيد اي حد !

لكن انا استطيع ان اكرر له نفس الطلب وبرجاء أكثر ، فلا تحملني ما لا احتمل



> بس شاطر تحذف مشاركات المسلمين اللي بتقول فيها مسبات


اي مشاركات تقصد ؟  ، ان كنت تقصد مسبات " شقاوة " فقل لي بصريح العبارة هل تريد أن تراها ؟؟ نعم أم لا ؟

اما ان كنت تتكلم بشكل عام فأقول لك ان هذا لا يحدث إلا عندما اكون مشرف وانا هنا ليس مشرف وكنت فقط في قرسان الكلمة ولذلك كنت احذف ولك الحق في الطلب وقبول طلبك. كما نفعل الآن.



> ولا انت شاطر تحف هنا وتسيب هنا



لا لا لا ، ملكش حق في الجملة دي ، انت لو شفت شيتمة واحدة ، احتمال تديله حظر من المنتدى هناك ومابسبيش هنا ؟ بسيب هنا فين ؟ انا في حياتي ماشفتش مسيحي بيقول الكلام ده في منتدى ولا حتى عُشره ! لو وافقت على انك تشوف الالفاظ دي أجيبها لك على لارحب والسعة....



> وسيد ده ومش سيد ده ؟



انا ولا سيد ده ولا سيد ده ولا عندي مكيالين ، انا كل الموضوع اني هناك كنت مشرف وهنا انا مش مشرف اعمل اية عشان تصدق اني مش مشرف ؟ المشرف لونه اصفر !



> ولو كررت اي قلة ادب في اي مشاركة تاني ليك بعد كدة هجيبك وهقطعلك لسانك



بص / انا عايز اوضح لك حاجة ، انا لا اسب ابدا اي مقدسات ولا اسب تقريبا واحاول جاهدا ان لا اجرح اي مشاعر لاي انسان ، واما ذلات اللسان وغيرها فهذه واردة من الكل وانا عندما اراها احذفها او اطلب من المشرف ان يحذفها ، بنفسي ، بص المسيحي مش بيعرف الخوف ، ليه ؟ لانه حياته مش مهمة على الأرض اصلاً بل يحيا على الأرض لكي يحيا في السماء الى الأبد ، ولذلك حتى الإستشهاد هو نعمة كبيرة لا استحقها فعدم الخوف ليس نابع من تجبر او خلافه ، ابداً ، نابع من ان المسيحيية منذ فجرها الباكر قدمت شهداء بعدد شعر رؤسنا ! وكانوا فرحين بهذا ومازلنا الى اليوم نقدم شهدانا كما تعلم جيداً.

فأنا عندما اتقدم بطلب كهذا لا اكون اريد إلا أن لا تعروف عني صورة غير الصورة الحقيقة لي والتي اراكم لا تعرفوها وتعتبروني في ثوب الحملان !

ومازلت عند كلمتي عرفني على ما تريد وسوف يختفي إن كان به اي سباب...


----------



## The Antiochian (13 مارس 2011)

> ولو كررت اي قلة ادب في اي مشاركة تاني ليك بعد كدة هجيبك وهقطعلك لسانك


*باختصار : مسلم*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 مارس 2011)

> ولو كررت اي قلة ادب في اي مشاركة تاني ليك بعد كدة هجيبك وهقطعلك لسانك


*ومولكا ماله يا ابنى يا صغنن انت مولكا بيكلمك باحترام وبادب ومغلطش فيك
حازز فى نفسيتك اوى رسولك الكريم يبقى تبطل تهجيص وتضليل وتبطل تلبس السلطانية  للبسطاء اللى انت بتتضحك عليهم وبتدلس تدليس مفضوح باقل مجهود يتم كشفه

انى كنت بحب نفس هذا الشخص اللى انت بتتدافع عنه وبتبذل قصارى جهدك لاصطناع مايؤيده ولو بالعافية وهذا حالك وحال الملايين من امتكم 
فانا لا الوم عليك تتدافع عنه ودافع عنه زى مانت عايز لغاية متكشتف حقيقته وتعرف مانت الا تابع لدين اجدادك 


انتم فشلة دفاعيا ونقديا
عرفناك انك لا مكان لك وسط اقوال العلماء اللى جعلناهم يردوا عليك ويظهروا ضعفك الفكرية سواء علماش شرقيين او غربيين المسلمين منهم والمسيحين

انا هحذف اى استفزاز مش علشان خاطر رسولك اللى كنت زيك بدافع عنه لغاية معرفت المسيح الهى ومخلصى ابن الله الكلمة  
  لا علشان احنا لازم نقدم صورة المسيح القدوس يهوه القدير للعالم باقوم واعظم صورة  ومبقاش حجر عثرة لمن يريد ان يعرف المسيح القدوس 

واياك تستخدم لغة الارهابيين  معانا احنا ولا بنخاف منك ولا من اتخنكم  بالعكس احنا متاكدين انكوا  هتفضلوا مرعوبين حتى تتدخلوا منتدياتنا وذكر منتدى الكنيسة العربية اصبح مرار فى حلق الاطفال المعوقة اللى دخلت نفسها فى مجالات لاهوتية وكتابية لا علاقة لهم بيها وهنا بنظهر حقيقتكم ببساطة وسهولة ودى رسالتى ورسالتنا كلنا اللى هنفضل ندافع عنها لغاية منسلم ارواحنا لمسيحنا نعرف المخدوعين طريق الخلاص ونعرفهم حيل ابليس وافكاره الشيطانية فى اديان وثنية اسطورية 
وعارفين ومتاكدين انكوا بتكلمونا وركبكم بتخبط فى بعض لما تقروا مواضيعنا وايديكم بتترعش وانتوا بتردوا
وانا مستعد اوضحلك مقدار المعاناة الفكرية فى الاسلام  وياريتك تتدخل وتسجل معانا وهوضحلك الفرق اللى خلانى اتركه بلا رجعة
 وباين من استعجالك وهياجك فى ردودك اللى انت بتالفها وتنسبها لينا وكل اللى بيتعمل  عنواين براقة من نسف وسحق وتدمير وضرب نار والمحتوى العلمى الاكايديمى اقل من صفر وهتفضلوا برضة تحت قدمى الحق الىل هو المسيح ولا غيره حق

ياليتك تعرف الحق اللى يخلصك من دينونة الله العادلة 

مازال هناك ردود على ماتحاول ان تلبسه للبسطاء اللى مبيقروش ولا بيفحصوا فانتظرنا ياعزيزى فلدينا الكثير ومازالنا منتظرين ترد على سؤال بسيط علشان نبدا فى موضوع هاجر وحملها لاسماعيل 

ربنا يشفيك ويهديك 



*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مارس 2011)

تم تعديل مداخلات الموضوع....


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مارس 2011)

> *للعلم هناك قاتل يضرب المقتول في ظهره وهو يلاقيه بالأحضان*



قاتل اية ؟ ومقتول اية ؟ وظهر اية واحضان اية ؟!!!
ألم اقل انكم تتعاملون معي بمبدأ " نظرية المؤامرة " ؟


الآن ، السؤال واضح ، إذا كان من يخاطبكم بـ صديقي تقولون عليه بثياب الحملان يتكلم ، فماذا افعل ؟!!



> *اين هي الشتيمة ؟*


تقريبا كل مشاركة في موضوعك فيها شتيمة !!



> * لم يتم ذكر شخصك الا بما تستحقه من اوصاف في هذا الموضوع كما بينا من آيات اربع*


وكلها تحمل علىّ ، واثبت ذلك بالدليل والبرهان ومازلت تكرر " ايات اربع " ، " ايات اربع " !! فالظاهر أنك تريد أن تقنع نفسك بشيء تريده فقط دون دليل !



> * اللهم الا كنت مصر ان تعتبر وصفك بـ " الجاهل " و " المدلس " يعتبر مسبات *




إهانتي الشخصية أنا معتاد عليها منكم فلا تهمني أن كنت شتمت ام لا ، هذا لا يدخل في حسباني ، اما انتم فأهنتم الكتاب المقدس نفسه واباء الكنيسة أنفسهم والدكتور هولي بايبل نفسه مع انه لم يشتمكم ولا يعرف المسبة من اصله !!



> * فانت لم توصف لا بما استحقيته*


مبرر ضعيف وخاطيء ، ضعيف لانه يمكن ان يشتم اي احد اي شخص ويقول له نفس الكلام ويظل هذا يسب وهذا يسب وكل منهم يقول " * فانت لم توصف لا بما استحقيته* " فما العمل !!؟



> * المشكلة انك تريد ان توصل لاخوانك انك عالم زمانك سواء كنت تعلم ام لا تعلم فتتظاهر بالتعالم وانت اجوف المحتوى*


اما عن عالم زماني فأني لست كذلك ! بل اني اقل المسيحيين ! ولكن أكابرنا لا يردون على مثلك كلامكم ، ونحن فقط الذي نرد ! 
هذا الشعور جاء لك من جراء هذا الموضوع لكي تظهرني بأني اتعالم ! 

قلت لك موضوعك لا يوجد به ولا دليل واحد على ما تدعيه ! تخيل ولا دليل واحد ! فكيف ادعي التعالم !!

واما عن " اجوف المحتوي " فأقول لك ما علمنا المسيح " ربنا يباركك " ، والموضوع يشهد ..



> *بدأت هذه المشكلة عندما ورطك زميلك*



بجد لسة ما اخدتش بالك في اللي حصل قبل ما نرد على الموضوع ؟!

ألم اقل لك اجعل هذه النقطة في النهاية لانها لا تؤثرفي الموضوع ؟


طيب خليها علينا : اعتبرها ثلاث سنين ، كيف تربط النبوة برسول الإسلام ؟
افضل ارني ..



> * حينما خرج الموضوع عن اطار الكلام من المنطوق والمدلول العلمي وبالتحديد  اقصد مشاركة لتورريس تحدث فيها عن شخصك خارج ما حددته فانا لم اتركها  مكانها بل عدلتها وحذفت منها ما لا يجوز ، لان هذا لا يرضي الله ولا يرضي  رسوله وبالتالي لا يرضينا*



ده لانك المدير او حتى قبلها مشرف عام يعني لك صلاحيات الحذف ، اما انا مش مشرف

اعمل لك اية عشان تصدق اني مش مشرف ؟ العضوية اللي انا فيها دي " محااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااور " المشرف لونه اصفر !!
هاترجع تقول لي تاني ماحذفتش ليه ؟!!



> *  وانت لم تتحرك ساكناً ولم تشر اليه في  الموضوع  *



مين قال لك اني لم احرك ساكنا ؟ ما هو ده اللي انا بتكلم فيه من الصبح ، بتحملني كلام في خيالك فقط علىّ انا !!

و اوجه له في الموضوع ليه ؟ هو مش في رسايل خاصة ؟ هو اللي مايكتبش في الموضوع يبقى ماقالش ؟!! حقيقي انا متعجب !!



> *ولم تراعي مشاعر اخوانك المسلمين الذين تقول انك تحبهم *



بل راعيتها طوال فترة وجودي في المنتدى ولم اسب اي مقدس لديكم بل عندما اتكلم في الغالب اقول " اله الإسلام " او " رسول الإسلام " او حتى عندما لا اقول اي لقب اقول " محمد " .


اما انت فتربط اشياء غريبة ببعضها ، تربط اني طالما لم اكتب في الموضوع يبقى انا ماقلتش ويبقى انا لم اراعي مشاعر اخوتي المسلمون !!

وده غلط كله من الأول للآخر ، فالكتابة لا يشترط ان تكون في الموضوع ، ولا يمكنني أن اعدل المشاركات لاني لست مشرفا ، و انا احافظ على مشاعرهم والدليل اني نفسي مش بشتم !!

كل الموضوع انك بتشيلني تهم من عندك ....



> *واقل واجب لو كان حدث هذا من مسلم لكن بلغت فوراً عن مشاركته  وما كنت ستهدأ حتى تحذف مشاركته ويطرد*




انا هاقول لك على مفاجأتين انت ماتعرفهمش !

1. في الفترة اللي فاتت ( حوالي 20 يوم ) ماكنتش بشوف الردود أصلا الا الخاصة بي !!
2. كنت مريض ولا كون موجودا طوال اليوم ولا حتى 5 ساعات على بعض !! وعندما أتي استغل الوقت في الرد نفسه ثم اضعه ثم اعود الى النوم !! فهل تتخيل اني اقرأ كل شيء !!؟




> * ولكن تصرفاتك هذه تبين انك شريك في هذا الموقف بسكوتك وطرمختك ، فالامر يروقك جدا*



سبحان المسيح !! ، هو مافسش حاجة اسمها تسأل وانا اجيبك !!؟
بتشركني في الموضوع بأني " لم اكتب في الموضوع " و" لم ابلغ " هذا بإعتبار اني مشرف ومتواجد 24/24 ساعة في الموضوع !! اتقى الله وشوف بتطلب اية ، هو انا ماوراييش شغلة الا الموضوع ده ؟!!

ليه متخيل اني قاعد 24/24 ساعة في الموضوع وايكلمة تتقال لازم اكون موافق عليها !! 




> *وانت  كذلك كما في الصور التي وضعها تورريس تقول على احد علوم امتنا انه " علم  عفن " فكبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا
> *



أولاً : الكلمة تم حذفها
ثانيا : بهذا انت ظالم ، فكما ترى كلامي شاهد كلامه !
ثالثا : هو علم الحديث من " المقدسات " ؟!!!!! لو تفتكر الموضوع هاتلاقي ان فيه عالم بيغير شهادة عالم تاني ويوجها للحكم على راوي آخر وكل ده بدون دليل ، فكانت المشكلة اني لا ارى اي دليل في انه يحول الشهادة ، وهو يرى ان قول العالم الأخير هو نفسه دليل !




> * فكفى رياء ونفاق ، والله شبعنا*



لا رياء ، لانه ضد تعاليم المسيح ، كل مشكلتك انك ترسم لي صورة في خيالك ليست حقيقية وعندما اواجهك بالصورة الحقيقية ، لا تنزع هذه الصورة المزيفة ، فل تحمل الأمر على انه رياء !! فماذا افعل لكي تصدق !!؟



> *لا اكمل ان كانت لديك جرأة ، وهذا موضوع والاخر مفتوح منذ فترة *



الجرأة لا تكن للرد على مثل هذه المواضيع ! وهكذا في موضوع اسماعيل ! الذي يوجد تقريبا نصفه بدون اي ادلة !! 
وحينما اطالبك لم تعطنا الدليلبل ظللت مرة اخرى تسبني !!


فهل سنتحاور بالآراء ؟!



> *ولماذا لم تقلها لزميلك ؟*


يا جدع انت حرام عليك اتقي الله ! مين قال لك اني لم اقلها ؟ انت بتجيب الكلام ده منين ؟



> * ام ان هذا الثوب لا يلبس الا عند حوار المسلمين ؟*



انا هارد على الجملة دي عشان ابين لك خطأها المنطقي ،

اية الفارق اني اكلمك هناك على البالتوك ( مع مسلمين اهو ) واني اكلمك هنا وهناك ( في المنتديين ) ، ( مع مع مسلمين ايضاً ) ؟؟

يا عزيزي اسبابك خاطئة وانت تحملني ما لم افعله !

فإنك حتى حينما حاولت ان تنسب لي السباب اتيت لي بمواضيع اخرى !!

ومع ذلك تدعي اني " بوشين "!



> *اما عن سبك لاي مقدس اسلامي فلن اسامحك ولن اسامحك فيه انا واي مسلم*



اصبر بس ، قبل ما تسامحني او ماتسامحنيش ، مش لازم تقول لي فين هو المقدس الإسلامي اللي غلط فيه ؟ خلي بالك " مقدس اسلامي " ...




> *واعتذارك مرفوض الي ان ترد الي الامور وضعها وتخرج بموضوع منفصل تعتذر فيه  عن كل مسبة خرجت منك في حق اي مقدس ورمز اسلامي*



اعتذاري مرفوض في الموضوع هنا ونفس الإعتذار مقبول في موضوع منفصل ؟ ، وفين هو المقدس الإسلامي اللي غلط فيه !!؟

هو في قسم في المنتدى اسمه اعتذارات ؟ اذا كان " السب " كما تقول انت فقط ، كان في ضمن موضوع ، فإن كان حذفه والإعتذار عنه داخل موضوع غير مقبول فما دخل الموضوع المنفصل ؟!





> * والي حينها اقول لك على قولك*


هذه مسيحيية 100 %


* 			 				 ربنا يبارككم 			 		


*



طلباتي :

1. اعطني الدليل في موضوع اسماعيل لان الموضوع خالي من الأدلة بالمصادر.
2. جمع لي كل شيء تسميه " سباب " لكي يحذف واعتذر عنه.
3. لا ترفع الصور على موقع ايميج شاك لاني لا ارى معظم صورة وستظل تقول وضعنا له الصور ولم يفعل شيء !! وانا اصلا لن اكن رأيتها ، وهذا استمرارا لمسلسل الظلم


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مارس 2011)

> اعتذارك غير كافي يا مولكا


اعتذاري غير مقبول على شيء معملتوش اصلا !! دا انا بعتذر عشان يبقى الحوار علمي بحت مايخشش فيه اي شخصنات ولا حد يزعل من حد وبحذف الكلام اللي هاتقولوا عليه عشان احافظ على مشاعر كل مسلم يبقى انا في الأخر الي اعتذاري غير مقبول !! طيب كمل على الجملة وقول لي اية اللي يرضيك !! على الأقل عشان نعمله لك وماتبقاش زعلان من اي حد ولا اي حاجة ويبقى الحوار علمي بحت !

صراحة انا مش عارف هاعلم اية تاني ، والمشكلة ان العد التنازلي بدأ النهاية ومش هابقى موجود لفترة كبيرة وفي نفس الوقت مش عايزكم تزعلوا فياريت ترفعوا الصور على موقع غير ده لانه كله مش ظاهر تقريبا عندي ومش عارف اشوف اي مداخلة فيها صور تقريبا ... اية اللي يرضيك تاني ومايخلكش تكون متضايق ؟

وانا زي ما قلت على البالتوك ، ماكنتش احب ان الحوار يبقى كدة من الطرفين لان الحوار هايكون بعدنا بعد ما نموت يبقى اية لازم ان واحد يدخل ويقرأ كلام شخصي في موضوع علمي ؟

رغم انك اتريقت على الكتاب المقدس في نفس الموضوع لما كتبت جملة اصلها نص مع تعديل بعض الكلمات ! وانا مش ببص للكلام ده عشان مش عايز الحاور يبقى شخصي ونضيع وقتنا في كلام زي ده ، ربنا العالم انا وقتي عامل ازاي اليومين دول وبعدها ربنا العالم لو دخلت هادخل اد اية وكل اد اية !! 




وازاي هانكمل حواراتنا زي ما وعدتك بين المنتدييين والكل شايل من التاني بالشكل ده ؟! يعني كل موضوع هايتشال منه من الموضوع اللي قبله ويبفضل ده يشتم وده يشتم وفي الآخر المحتوى العلمي فين ؟ مافيش !






ارجو الإسراع في رفع الصور قبل ان اغادر لكي لا تستمرون في ملامتي واان غائب


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

*



 فعدنان من ولد اسماعيل وهذا ثابت لا مرية فيه ، ونتحدى من يثبت عكس ذلك ان كان يجرؤ

أنقر للتوسيع...



كيف نثبت البطلان على شيء غير مثبت بالأسماء !!؟





 وعموما فسواء كان النسب لقيدار او لنابت فكلاهما من صريح ولد اسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام

أنقر للتوسيع...



تقدم واثبت لنا النسب عزيزي ...





 انظر الي هذا الموقع ، سبحان الله يخلق من الشبه   400

أنقر للتوسيع...



شوف الأقواس دي كدة :

(هنا يتفق مع  التوراة في أن عابر هو ابن شالخ، ولكنه يخرج يعرب  وابنه عدنان عن نسب  اسماعيل وابراهيم تماما، اذ أن عابر هو الجد الخامس  لأبراهيم وليس من  نسله)                      

هل تجدها في الصورة ؟!


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

*عدنا  من جديد ، وما اريد التركيز عليه الأن وتوضيحه أنه منذ أن بدأنا " الردود "  الفعلية - كما أشرنا - لم يرد برد واحد يعتبر رداً بل كل مداخلاته لهى  عبارة عن تعليقات وتشيتات ومن يريد أن يتأكد بنفسه فليقرأ ردوده قبل أن نرد  نحن ويقرأ ردوده ( جدلاً ) بعد ان بدأنا في الرد ويرى الفارق في كل شيء  ولكن لا يهم فكل شيء يستحق الرد سيرد عليه .*
​*
الآن يتكلم صديقنا عن تحديد مكان " الـعربية " تاريخياً و لغوياً ،، فنبدأ :

*


> * بدء الزميل صاحب ايات النفاق بالإستدلال بثلاثة نقولات وهم لمعجم جيسينوس و يوسابيوس القيصري وألبرت بارنز على التدريج *




*لو تريد المزيد لأتيت لك ، فأطلب لكي نجيبك فالمراجع موجودة والحمد للمسيح ..*






> *وألبرت بارنز يقول ما ملخصه ان العربية تنقسم لثلاثة اقسام :*


*

همَّ الـ 3 ، 4 سطور دُول محتاجين ملخصهم كمان ؟! ، دا انا كنت ناوي احط لك التفسير كله في المشاركة دي ! ، فإذا كان الـ 3 ، 4 سطور بتلخصهم يبقى التفسير كله هاتعمل فيه اية ؟!!! ، عموما سبب تلخصيك واضح كما سنبين ..*



> * البتراء في الشمال *


*

لا ، لم يقل في بكلمة الشمال مطلقاً ، ولا أعلم عن أي شمال تتحدث عنه  وتنسبه إليه ،  فأنقل كلامه او ترجمه ، فهو قال " Arabia Petrea, lying  south of Judea " فهو يقول أنها تقع جنوب مملكة يهوذا ، ومعروف طبعاً أين تقع ممكلة يهوذا ! ، فرجاء الدقة ! فهو لم يقل الجنوب وسكت بل حدد جنوب ماذا وقال جنوب يهوذا ...

*


> * والجزء الصحراوي وهو منتصف الجزيرة *


*أولا : جبت منين كلمة " الجزيرة " دي ؟ وجزيرة أية أصلاً ؟! 
ثانياً : فضلاً ، هل كلمة " Deserta " تعني " الصحراوي " فقط كما ترجمتها ! ؟*



> * والجزء الجنوبي منها *


*يعني  اية " منها " دي ؟! هل تقصد من مملكة يهوذا أم من شبه الجزيرة العربية  الحالية ؟! ، على العموم ، الجواب في نفس الإقتباس لكلام البرت بارنز في  السطر الاول ، فأعد القراءة و أجب علينا ...

*


> *فالجزء الشمالي منها يسمى بالعربية
> 
> والجزء الأوسط منها يسمى بالعربية
> 
> ...


*ممممممم!  بقى ده برضو كلام البرت بارنز !! بقى الراجل تاعب نفسه وبيفصّل كل حاجة  عشان يوضح كل حاجة وانت تيجي تقول ان كلهم اسمهم العربية !!!؟ امال  التفصيلات اللي هو عمال يكتبها دي كانت لغرض اية ؟ كان سهل عليه يكتب  العربية ومايكتبش اي تفصيل بعدها وخلاص !!! عجبي ! أهذا هو الملخص !!؟

الرجل لم يقل هذا يا اخوة ، بل قال ( مع تعديل كلام الصديق ) :*

*فالجزء الجنوبي لمملكة يهوذا يسمى بالـ  **Arabia Petrea*
* 
والجزء الشرقي منها ( مملكة يهوذا ) يسمى بالـ **Arabia Deserta*
* 
والجزء الأخير مازال يقع أكثر جنوباً منها **( مملكة يهوذا ) و **يسمى بالـ ** Arabia Felix*
*

فما علاقة ما كتبته بما قاله من الأساس !!؟


ثم بعد كل هذا يعود فيقول النتيجة الحتمية لما فعله أعلاه ويقول : 

*


> *وهذا الاقتباس وحده من كلام ألبرت بارنز كافي لحسم تلك النقطة هذه لصالحنا*


*وعجبي !
والآن سأعيد الجزء المقتبس من كلام ألبرت بارنز و سأتعمد تكبير أجزاء معينة  لكي يراها الجميع بتركيز واعذروني إن ازعج هذا الحجم وهذه الألوان أعينكم  ولكن ماذا أفعل !!


** Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and southeast of Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea;  and Arabia Felix, lying still further south. What part of Arabia is  here denoted it may not be easy to determine. It is probable  that it  was Arabia Petrea, because this lay between Judea and Egypt,  and would be exposed to invasion by the Assyrians should they invade  Egypt; and because this part of Arabia furnished


**الجزء الملون بالأزرق ، يحصر كل " العربية " وقد كتب فيه أنها تقع بين " **south جنوب** " و " **southeast جنوب شرق**  " مملكة يهوذا - أكرر - يهوذاااااااااااااااااا ، والصديق يتكلم عن هجرة  الرسول من مكة إلى المدينة ! ولا اعلم ما علاقة مكان مكة و مكان المدينة  بهذا الكلام وهذه الأماكن !! 


*​*والغريب  أنه بعد كل هذا يسبني ويقول أني مدلس ! وكالعادة يأخذ كلامي ويقتبسه ويضع  قبله كلاما لا اعرف من الذي قاله ! فقط قال أني قلت :  

*


> * والغريب ان بعدها يأتي هذا النصراني - كالعادة - بتدليس جديد ينفي فيه ان  تكون هناك عربية غير العربية التي في الشمال ، حيث جنوب يهوذا*


*فمن  الذي نفى هذا الكلام بالحرف !!؟ إذا كنت انا انقل لك واؤكد على كلاما عكس  ما ادعيته علىّ فكيف أقول كلاما عكسه !؟ عجبي ! بل ان هناك ثلاثة هم  المنصوص عليهم في التفسير وجميعهم لا علاقة بهم بمكة والمدينة ! ، وكالعادة  أطالبك بإستخراج الكلام الذي إدعيته علىّ حرفياً من كلامي بالإقتباس  المباشر  !*

*فليتك تخذلني وتجيبني ولو مرة واحدة !*



*ثم انظروا الى كلامي الذي قلته واستخرج منه كلامه وادعاه عليّ ، أنظروا :*



> *                              فالعربية ، يقصد بها الجزء السفلي الجنوبي لفلسطين والواقعة شمال جزيرة  العرب الحالية ، فلا علاقة بين المقصود من قرابة الـ 3000 عام بشبة  الجزيرة الآن على الإطلاق.                      *


*فانا اتكلم عن زمن قرابة الـ 3000 عام وانت لم تعلق !
وانا اتكلم عن المقصود في النبوة و انت لم تعلق !
وانا ايضا أتكلم عن الفرق بين المكان المعروف حاليا والمكان المعروف منذ  3000 عام تقريبا وكالعادة لم تعلق ! وبعد هذا كله تأتي وتسبني !!




وانتهى رده الأول الى هنا ..... ندخل على التاني ..


قال :

*


> *والملاحظ في كلام معجم جيسينوس انه فرق في معنى الكلمة لغةً وإصطلاحاً*


*

ما علاقة " لغة و أصطلاحا " بتحديد المكان الجغرافي بالتحديد الآن !!!؟ *




> *  فقال ان اشتقاق الاسم يأتي من خلال الجفاف والقحط والعقم from its aridity   and sterility ، وهذا ما تتميز به شبه جزيرة العرب بكاملها من اولها  لاخرها  ، وهذه هي طبيعتها الجغرافية*


*
أولا : ما علاقة أن جذر الكلمة هو الجفاف والقحط بتحديد المكان ؟! هناك  أماكن في العالم كثيرة بها جفاق وقحط فهل تسمى جميعها بالعربية !؟

ثانيا : القاموس يتكلم عن الجذر فهل الكلمة التي امامك هى الجذر ؟!!! وايضا ما علاقة الجذر بالمكان ؟!
ثالثا : استخرج من القاموس الذي قلته هذا " وهذا ما تتميز به شبه جزيرة العرب بكاملها من اولها لاخرها  ، وهذه هي طبيعتها الجغرافية " بل واكثر من هذا ، إستخرج أصلا من الأساس أن ما قلته هذا " من اولها لاخرها  " إن كنت تقصد به " العربية " الحالية يدخل ضمن " العربية " من 3000 عاماً  ، فلو كنت تقول هذا فعلاً فأنت أضفت على القاموس امران ، أولهما " من  اولها لاخرها " فهذا لم يقله القاموس ، وثانيهما أنك ادخلت مكانا لم يتكلم  فيه القاموس اصلا وهو ( شبة الجزيرة الحالية ) في الكلام رغم أن نفس  القاموس بعد ذلك نفى نفياً صريحا كلامك بشكل حرفي ! و إن لم تكن تقصدها  فلماذا تكبت هذا السطر أصلاً ، فهو يؤيدنا !!*
 *
ثالثا : انظر التناقض الصريح بين كلامك وكلام القاموس ، انت تقول "** بكاملها من اولها لاخرها** " والقاموس يقول " **Arabia  is not used to designate that large peninsula which   geographers call  by this name, but a tract of country of no very large   extent** " ، فمن نصدق ؟! القاموس أم أنت ؟!

وبالطبع ، عجبي !


*


> *  وكذلك بإرتباط هذا الاسم مع القبائل البدوية always used of Nomadic  tribes  وهذه هي سمة شبه جزيرة العرب كاملة ، وهذا هو ما عرفت ، وتعرف به  بكاملها  ومن أولها لآخرها ايضاً .*



* 

اما عن " **وتعرف به بكاملها  ومن أولها لآخرها ايضاً ** " فإقرأ أعلاه ..

و اما عن الجزء الأول ، فأقول لك ، أي قبائل عربية كانت في هذا الزمن  ويتكلم عنها النص ؟!! لن اجب على السؤال وسأتركك تجب فربما تقول لنا أن  قريش هى المذكورة والمقصودة مثلاً ! ( تسهيل الإجابة ، إقرأ الأصحاحات اللي  قبلها ) ....

*


> *  هذا من حيث اللغة ، وتعريف معجم جيسينوس له لا مشكلة فيه ، اما من جهة   الإصطلاح فقد ذهب الي ما ذهب اليه يوسابيوس في تعريفه للعربية كإصطلاحاً   فقط وليس لغوياً*


*
أولا : وهذا شيء طبيعي جداً لان القاموس بعد يوسابيوس بكثير جدا وبالتالي عاد بالكلمة الى الجذر ، واما هو فلماذا يعود ؟!
ثانيا : وكلهما يعارضك حرفياً ! فماذا تفعل ؟!*
* 
وقبل أن ننهي هذا الجزء نعيد ما فعلناه سابقا بتكبير الكلام وتميزه بعض  الشيء ليرى الجميع التناقض الصريح بين كلام الصديق وبين كلام القاموس الذي  ظن الصديق انه بمجرد ان يقتبسه ويكتب اي كلاماً خلفه سيكون هذا يُعد " ردا "  ! وحقيقة لا اعرف يرد على ماذا فهو لا يقتبس كلامي اصلا بل يقتبس كلام  القاموس فهل صديقنا يرد على القاموس !!؟ ، فلنقرأ :

**עֲרָב f., 2 Chron. 9:14; and עֲרַכ Isa. 21:13;  Jer. 25:24; Eze. 27:21; pr. name Arabia (عَرَبُ); so called from its  aridity and sterility (see the root No. III). Gent. noun is עֲרָבִי an  Arabian, Isa. 13:20; Jer. 3:2; also **עַרְבִי**Neh. 2:19;  plur. עַרְבִּים Arabians, 2 Chron. 21:16; 22:1; and עַרְבִיאִים 2 Chron.  17:11; always used of Nomadic tribes, Isa., Jer. loc. cit. Also     the name Arabia is not used to designate that large peninsula which     geographers call by this name, but a tract of country of no very  large    extent, to the east and south of Palestine, as far as the Red Sea.**Of **no** wider   extent is Arabia in the New. Test**. (Gal. 1:17; 4:25). See my remarks on Isa. 21:13.*


*
**ولن اُعلق بحرف فالكلام لا يحتاج إلى أي تعليق !  ، فتخيلوا أن القاموس يقول أنها ليست المقصودة في العهد الجديد أي في زمنه  ويأتي صديقنا ويضيف عليه حوالى 550 عاما ويقول أنها المقصوة في عصر الرسول  ! فبالله عليكم ماذا افعل وماذا اقول له !!*




*ثم  أنظروا الى اقتباسه التالي وانا لن اعلق عليه كله إلا في جزء بسيط الآن  لاني لاد أن انتظره الى ان يجب على سؤالي الذي سأوجهه له بعد كلامي هذا ،  لكي لا أظلمه ،،

يقول مقتبساً :
*



> * فيوساب حينما تحدث في الاقتباس الذي وضعه الزميل والذي تجده في كثير من مواقع النصارى :*
> 
> 
> > *                               beyond Arabia": Eusebius also says that Midian, Horeb,  Wilderness of  Paran were all "beyond Arabia". What he means by "beyond  Arabia" is  actually "beyond Petra". Since Eusebius believed Petra is  where both  Kadesh Barnea and Mt. Hor were located, "beyond Arabia" also  means  "beyond Kadesh barnea and Mt. Hor". Since we know that the Saracens  were Arabs who lived in Saudi Arabia and not in the modern Sinai  Peninsula, "beyond Arabia/Petra/Kadesh" is modern Saudi Arabia                       *
> ...


*س  : سؤال ، أين بدأ كلام يوسابيوس و أين إنتهى ؟!! لن اعلق على هذا الجزء  بأكثر من هذا السؤال وعند إجابتك سأكمل الإجابة في هذا الجزء تحديداً

* 



> * استعمل اليونان  كلمة  saraceni و saracenes ، واستعملها اللاتين على هذه  الصورة saracenus  وذلك في معنى العرب واطلقوها على قبائل عربية كانت تقيم  في بادية الشام  وطور سيناء ، وفي الصحراء المتصلة بأدوم ، وقد توسع مدلولها*


*اولاً : هذا الكلام أنا مقتبسه بالفعل ! فياليتك قد لاحظت اني مقتبسه واستشهد به أيضاً عليك !!
ثانياً : انا اشكرك جزيل الشكر واقدم لك خالص تقديري وشكري :16_14_21:لمساعدتك في إثبات كلامي من كلامي أيضاً ، فأنظر ألى ماذا قال مع التكبير :
*
*استعمل  اليونان كلمة  saraceni و saracenes ، واستعملها اللاتين على هذه  الصورة  saracenus وذلك في معنى العرب واطلقوها على قبائل عربية كانت تقيم  في بادية الشام وطور سيناء ، وفي الصحراء المتصلة بأدوم ، وقد توسع مدلولها

**وقد توسع مدلولها

**وقد توسع مدلولها

**وقد توسع مدلولها

**وقد توسع مدلولها*


*فشكراً لك جزيل الشكر ...*


*بعد الميلاد ولا سيما في القرن الرابع والخامس والسادس ، فاطلقت على العرب عامة  ، حتى ان كتبة الكنيسة ومؤرخي هذا العصر قلما استعملوا كلمة عرب في كتبهم  مستعيضين عنها بكلمة saraceni 


فشكرا لك مرة أخرى ...



ولكنك قلت : 

*


> *بعد الميلاد ولا سيما في القرن الرابع والخامس والسادس ، فاطلقت على العرب عامة  ، حتى ان كتبة الكنيسة ومؤرخي هذا العصر قلما استعملوا كلمة عرب في كتبهم  مستعيضين عنها بكلمة saraceni الذي عاش في القرن الأول للميلاد، *


*


فمن هو المقصود بـ " الذي عاش في القرن الأول للميلاد " ؟؟؟!!*


*فعندما نعود للكتاب نجد : *






*
**فهل أقول لك ، اذهب واقرأ في " بطون " الكتب !؟ ، عموماً لست انا الذي يقف على امور مثل هذه ..*



> *
> 
> وشاع استعمالها في القرون الوسطى حيث أطلقها النصارى   على جميع العرب، وأحيانًا على جميع المسلمين. ونجد الناس يستعملونها في   الإنكليزية في موضع "عرب" ومسلمين حتى اليوم.
> *


*
سيبك انت من كل الكلام ده انا لازم اتأكد من حاجة ، انت متأكد إنك بتقرأ  الكلام ده ؟ متأكد انك بتقرأه بجد ؟! طيب على العموم هاعيد لك كلامك تاني  واميّز لك بعض الكلمات علك تراها مرة أخرى :*



> *وشاع استعمالها في القرون الوسطى حيث أطلقها النصارى  على جميع العرب، وأحيانًا على جميع المسلمين. ونجد الناس يستعملونها في  الإنكليزية في موضع "عرب" ومسلمين حتى اليوم.*


*

بجد ، انا عايز اعرف ، اية علاقة فترة زمن اشعياء النبي بالفترة بين "  القرون الوسطى " و " حتى اليوم " ؟! بجد انا مش فاهم انت بترد علىّ انا ولا  على حد تاني ، انت عارف الكلام اللي احنا بنتكلم فيه ده حصل قبل الميلاد  بكام سنة !؟؟ حقيقي أصبحت لا اعرف على من ترد بهذا الكلام !!!*






> *وقد أطلق بعض  المؤرخين من أمثال "يوسبيوس" "أويسبيوس" "eusebius"   و"هيرونيموس""Hieronymus هذه اللفظة على "الإشماعيليين" الذين كانوا يعيشون   في البراري في "قادش" في برية "فاران"، أو مدين حيث جيل "حوريب". وقد عرفت  أيضًا ب"الهاجريين" "hagerene ثم دعيت بـsaracenes . *


*طيب بص للجملة بعد التوضيح :*

*وقد أطلق بعض المؤرخين من أمثال "يوسبيوس" "أويسبيوس" "eusebius"  و"هيرونيموس""Hieronymus هذه اللفظة على "الإشماعيليين" الذين كانوا يعيشون  في البراري في "قادش" في برية "فاران"، أو مدين حيث جيل "حوريب". وقد عرفت  أيضًا ب"الهاجريين" "hagerene ثم دعيت بـsaracenes . *




*فنعود لنشكر صديقنا الحبيب ..:16_14_21:*






> *فاللفظة كما مر بنا مرت بتطور حتى عممت على العرب ككل من بداية القرن  الرابع الميلادي*


*تسلم  يا غالي ، بداية من القرن الراااااااابع بعد الميلاد وليس تقريباً السابع  قبل الميلاد فهناك حوالي 10 قرون ( 1000 عام ) بين ما تتكلم فيه وما اتكلم  تتكلم فيه القواميس !*




> *ورأي يوساب او حتى هيرونيموس او غيرهم في تلك النقطة غير   ملزم ، ولا يقيد اي احد بأي شيء الا بمن اراد التقيد بيوساب او غيره .*


*وماذا  أنتظر منك غير هذا ؟ فلا قواميس ترضيك ولا مفسرين ولا معاجم ولا مؤرخين  ولا آباء ولا علماء ولا الكتاب المقدس نفسه ، ولا اي شيء يرضيك ، المهم انك  تريد ان تقول ما تريد فقط ! 


هؤلاء من الناحية التاريخيية انت ملزم بهم طالما تتحدث في التاريخ لانهم  يؤرخون ويؤصلون المعني بالكلمة ومكانها ويحددون ماذا يقصد الكتاب المقدس  تماماً كما قال العلماء وغيرهم !!

وإلا فقل أن هذا رأيك ولا تريد مناقشته وأنا اعدك بأني لن اتعرض اليه !* 




> *واسس البحث العلمي والتاريخي في هذا المطلب*


*هو مين اللي بيحدد أسس البحث العلمي التاريخي ؟ العلماء والمؤرخون ولا أنت ؟!! عجبي !!*




> * واسس البحث العلمي  والتاريخي في هذا المطلب لابد وان تتطرق الي معرفة معنى  العرب إصطلاحاً  عند كل من اليهود واليونان اكثر من اي احد غيرهم نظراً لما  لهم من علاقة  بالعهد القديم*


*دا على اساس ان مافيش حد يعرف تاريخ من يوسابيوس والقديس جيروم ؟! ولا على اساس انهم مايعرفوش العهد القديم ؟!!!!!*





> *ولنبدء باليهود ونعود لكتاب المفصل لدكتور جواد العلي*


*نبدأ باليهود ونعود لكتاب المفصل ؟!!! هو مش انت قلت " لابد وان تتطرق الي معرفة معنى  العرب إصطلاحاً عند كل من اليهود واليونان اكثر من اي احد غيرهم  " ؟ تقوم بعدها تروح لكتاب المفصل لدكتور جواد ( العربي ) طيب ما تجيب من  كلام اليهود !! ، يعني ترفض جزء في كلام الدكتور جواد وتقبل جزء في كلام  الدكتور جواد ؟! هى دي الأسس للبحث العلمي والتاريخي !! ؟* *على العموم ، سأرد أيضاً رغم خطأ الطرح من البداية ..


*


> * وقد عرف علماء العربية هذه الصلة بين كلمة "عرب" و"عرابة" **أو** "عربة"؛  فقالوا: "إنهم سمّوا عربًا باسم بلدهم العربات، وقال إسحاق بن الفرج: عربة  باحة العرب، وباحة دار أبي الفصاحة إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام". وقالوا: **
> "وأقامت قريش بعربة فتنخت بها، وانتشر سائر العرب في جزيرتها؛ فنسبوا كلهم  إلى عربة؛  لأن أباهم إسماعيل، صلى الله عليه وسلم، نشأ وربّى أولاده فيها  فكثروا.  فلما لم تحتملهم البلاد، انتشروا، وأقامت قريش بها، وقد هب بعضهم إلى أن عربة
> 
> من تهامة، وهذا لا ينفي على كل حال وجود الصلة بين الكلمتين.
> *


*الكلام ده مش بيفكرك بحاجة أنت نفيتها ؟*

*طيب تعالى نرجع شوية للأول الموضوع ونشوف كلام رائع لصديق حبيب :*




> *من أين لك هذا​
> 
> جاء النص في كتاب الكاثوليك المقدس كالآتي :
> (الكاثوليكة)(اشعياء)(Is-21-13)(قول على العربة : في الغابة في العربة تبيتون يا قوافل الددانيين.)
> ...


*ويقول نفس الصديق أيضاً :*



> *[FONT=&quot]ولم يشير إلى العربة كما يدلس ذلك الشخص على قاموس سترونج ، لأن القاموس يقول **Arab[FONT=&quot] ولا يقول *




> *Arabah[FONT=&quot] والتي تعني عربة كما ترجمتها العديد من الترجمات الانجليزية [/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
فهل الآن بعدما عرضنا كلامك وكلام لاصديق الحبيب هذا ، عرف الصديق الحبيب  ما العلاقة بين " العرب " و " العربة " ؟!! ام ننتظر كلاما آخراً يضاد  كلامه الأول !!


صدقوني لا اعلم ما هذا الذي يحدث !! يقول كلاما ويعود فينفيه بل ويؤكد على  نفيه !! لا اعلم ماذا يحدث في هذا الموضوع !!! كل ما يقال تقريباً يتم الرد  عليه منه هو شخصياً ومني أنا ! فلماذا نتحاور إذن ؟! عجبي !*




> * ورواية هؤلاء العلماء، مأخوذة من التوراة، أخذوها من أهل الكتاب، ولا سيما من اليهود   وذلك باتصال المسلمين بهم، واستفسارهم منهم عن أمور عديدة وردت في   التوراة، ولا سيما في الأمور التي وردت مجملًا في القرآن الكريم والأمور   التي تخص تأريخ العرب وصلاتهم بأهل الكتاب.*


*
صراحة لا اعلم هل تظلل على هذه الكلمات للإستنكار بالمصدر " اليهود " ام  لالإستدلال ! ولكن على العموم فكلاهما خطأ ! نعم كلهما خطأ والأسباب :

في حالة أنك تستنكر من هذه المصادر ، فمن الذي ستستشهد به إذن !!؟ هل عربي !  فيجب أن تعود لليهود انفسهم ( اليهود في ذلك العصر وليس ما يقال عنهم ) ..


في حالة إستدلالك ، فلا يجوز هنا الإستشهاد ( بغض النظر عن أن الكلام  صحيحاً ام لا ) والسبب أن الدكتور جواد لم يشر للمصدر الذي نقل منه هذه  الفقرة ! ، هذا إن كان نقلها من الأساس ، فهل تنقل كلام الدكتور جواد عن  اليهود ام تنقل كلام اليهود عن هذه الأماكن القديمة ؟! طالما لا يوجد  إستشهاد !

وعموما هذا الكلام تحديداً مرفوض ، بغض النظر عن أنه صحيح او خطأ ، والسبب في ذلك أنه يقول " **أخذوها من أهل الكتاب، ولا سيما من اليهود**  " أي أنه يتكلم عن المعنى للكلمة في فترة ما في وجود أهل الكتاب ( نحن  واليهود ) وهذا كله بالطبع بعد الميلاد ، والحدث محل البحث قبل الميلاد  وكما أكدنا سابقاً واكدت انت ايضاً أن المعنى تم تعميمه بعد الميلاد من  القرن الرابع ومن هنا لا يصلح الإستشهاد بهذا الجزء من الكلام ، لانك يجب  ان تحقق :

1. تاريخيّة الكلمة بأن تثبت أن هذا الكلام كان في زمن اشعياء النبي.

2. أن تستشهد اصلاً بمصدر يهودي أو على الأقل بمرجع ينسب الكلام لمصدر يهودي يتكلم عن نفس الزمن السابق ( زمن اشعياء ).

عموما أنا أوافق على هذا الكلام في الزمن المذكور ... رغم أنه حتى لا يخص  الموضوع لا من قريب ولا من بعيد حتى لو إعتبرته قبل الميلاد ..

عموماً فلنكمل ...*



> *ويرى  بعض علماء التوراة أن كلمة "عرب" إنما شاعت وانتشرت عند العبرانيين بعد  ضعف "الإشماعيليين" "الإسماعيليين" وتدهورهم وتغلب الأعراب عليهم حتى صارت  اللفظة مرادفة عندهم لكلمة "إشماعيليين". ثم تغلبت عليهم؛ فصارت تشملهم، مع  أن "الإشماعيليين" كانوا أعرابًا كذلك، أي قبائل بدوية تتنقل من مكان إلى  مكان، طلبًا للمرعى وللماء. وكانت تسكن أيضًا في المناطق التي سكنها  الأعراب، أي أهل البادية. ويرى أولئك العلماء أن كلمة "عرب" لفظة متأخرة،  اقتبسها العبرانيون من الآشوريين والبابليين، بدليل ورودها في النصوص  الآشورية والبابلية، وهي نصوص يعود عهدها إلى ما قبل التوراة. ولشيوعها بعد  لفظة "إشماعيليين"، ولأدائها المعنى ذاته المراد من اللفظة، ربط بينهما  وبين لفظة "إشماعيليين"، ولأدائها المعنى ذاته المراد من اللفظة، ربط بينها  وبين لفظة "إشماعيليين"، وصارت نسبًا، فصُير جد هؤلاء العرب "إشماعيل"،  وعدوًّا من أبناء إسماعيل4.*


*
وتعليقي :

أولاً : مازال لم يعطينا الدكتور المصدر اليهودي الذي نقل منه هذا الكلام والذي اشار إليه بقوله " بعض علماء التوراة " .

ثانياً : الدكتور لم يقل أيضاً هنا بأن العرب ( في زمن أشعياء ) هى العرب  الحالية سواء أكان جغرافياً أو لفظياً ! فبماذا تستشهد بهذه الكلمات ؟**

ثالثا : الدكتور يقول أن هذا رأي البعض من هؤلاء العلماء فقط ( الذين لم نعرف من هم في الأساس ) .*
*
رابعاً : سأوافق على كل الإقتباس هذا برغم ما تم ذكره ، فما الفائدة منه لك ؟ لا اعرف فياريت التوضيح ....*





> *
> هذا ما يخص التوراة، أما "التمود"؛  فقد قصدت بلفظة  "عرب" و "عريم" "arbim" "عربئيم" "arbi'im" الأعراب كذلك،  أي المعنى نفسه  الذي ورد في الأسفار القديمة، وجعلت لفظة "عربي" مرادفة  لكلمة "إسماعيل" في  بعض المواضع.*


*
أولاً : عن اي تلمود يتحدث الدكتور ؟ و أين المصدر من الأساس ؟!
ثانياً : أين أيضا تغير المكان أو المقصود في زمن أشعياء ؟!*
*ثالثا : ما علاقة " عربيم " و " عربئيم " بالموضوع ؟!!
رابعا : ما علاقة إسماعيل بنبي الإسلام تارخياً ؟* *فقد  أثبتنا ان النسب مقطوع وان الموجود فقط هو إدعاء بأنه من إسماعيل ! وحين  التقدم لإثبات النسب لا نعرف فكيف أثبتوا أنه من أبناء اسماعيل وهم لا  يعرفون كيف ينسبوه إليه !!؟*
*خامساً : جدلا ، سنعتبر أنه من أولاد إسماعيل ، ما علاقة هذا بالعرب المذكورة في أشعياء ؟! بل جغرافياً ولغوياً ..*




> *
> والاسماعيليين عند اليهود معروف انهم انهم ابناء سيدنا اسماعيل صلى الله  عليه وسلم*


*أولا : ياريت ترشدنا إلى هذا الكلام مع انه لا علاقة له بالموضوع كما سأبين في وقته ..
ثانيا : ليس المهم أصلا أن تثبت أن العرب من نسل إسماعيل بل أن تثبت ان نبي  الإسلام من نسب إسماعيل ، بإتصال النسب بلا خلاف وليس بإدعاء ، فالعرب (  على حد قولك ) من نسل إسماعيل ولكن هذا لا يثبت أن نبي الإسلام من نسل  إسماعيل ، فقد يكون بنت من بنات اسماعيل تزوجت برجل ليس بعربي وبعدها بجيل  أو اكثر تزوج نسلهما بآخر من بلد آخر غير عربية وهكذا وهكذا ، فكيف يكون  بعد كل هذه الإختلاطات عربي !! *




> *ويقول في هذا الحبر اليهودي فيليو ان اسماعيل - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو والد الامة العربية
> 
> Ishmael is the father of the "Arab nation​*


*
طيب بدل الكلمات الصغيرة دي تعالى نضع المقالة كلها ونشوف قالت اية :
* 
*
*​*Are the biblical Ishmaelitesthe Arabs of today?



 Many Christian writers have assumed that there are no Ishmaelites left   today. They claim that the Arabs are from other stock in the past.  Jewish historians  do not agree, and the Bible does not agree. Robert Morey, and other alleged scholars,  attack the plan of God  by claiming that the descendants of Ishmael are gone. It  is a popular  line with those who hate Arabs and read the "scholarly" Arab-bashing   literature.  Click here for more  on Robert Morey's Reformed Reconstructionist heresy.  

 I seriously doubt  if Messiah Christ will bother to consult with these  modern scholars before He  welcomes the descendants of Ishmael to His  kingdom throne, as promised in Isaiah  60. I am sick of this  sanctimonious Arab-bashing that rests upon hatred, rather  than historic  evidence. It appears that pro-Zionists cannot stand the possibility   that God still plans to keep his promises that he made to Abraham, to  bless the  sons of Ishmael.  

 In The Works of Josephus, the Jewish historian  boldly states that Ishmael is the father of the "Arab nation." *
*It is      blasphemy  enough to discard Isaiah's prophecy that Ishmaelites will  worship Messiah in the  Kingdom, but Josephus predates all of Morey's  references, and Josephus was a Jew! *​ *  Raphael Patai, a Jew, tells us in his book, Seed of Abraham, p.  23, that the name "Arab" is in the same **i n s c r i p t i o n s**  with that of Kedar, a son  of Ishmael, in the ninth century BC Assyrian  epigraphs. Patai also quotes Josephus  to show that the Arabs were  synonymous with "Nabatenes," descendants of Nebaioth,  a son of Ishmael. He also refers to the first through fifth century AD Jewish  scholars who assumed that  

 Page 340  
 Arabs  were Ishmaelites, or Joctanites, depending on whether they came from northern  or southern Arabia.  
 Patai wrote 600 articles, and twenty books, on  the Middle East and he  taught at Princeton, Columbia, and the University of Pennsylvania.  He  was director of Syria-Lebanon-Jordan-Research Project of the Human  Relations  Area Files of New Haven, Conn. He is highly praised by both  Arab and Jewish scholars.  He is an equal match any day to any ten of  Morey's sources.  
 But, I  rest my case primarily upon The Bible, Isaiah 60:6-7, and  confirm the Arab heritage  in Ishmael with this reference telling of  those who will "flow" into Israel in  Messiah's future Kingdom: Isaiah  60:6, The multitude of camels  shall cover thee, the dromedaries of  Midian and Ephah (son  and grandson of Abraham by his second wife,  Keturah); all  they from Sheba (grandson of Abraham and Keturah--  probably  Ethiopians and Yemenites) shall  come: they shall bring gold  (for which Ethiopia is  well known) and incense (for which the Yemenites  are famous);  and they shall shew forth the praises of the LORD.  (The  Bible, Psalm 68:31)  7 All the flocks of Kedar  (a son of Ishmael) shall  be gathered together unto thee,  the rams of Nebaioth (another son of  Ishmael) shall  minister unto thee: they shall come up with acceptance  on mine altar  (which has never happened in all of history since  Abraham), and  I will glorify the house of my glory (by their worship).   
 Romans  3:4, God forbid: yea, let God be true, but every man a liar; as  it is written,  That thou mightest be justified in thy sayings, and  mightest overcome when thou  art judged.   
*​
*وصراحة  كنت اريد عدم التعليق إلا بتظليل الكلمات المهمة كما فعلت ولكن أريد هنا  أن اعلق تعليقات بسيطة لكي لا تضيع روعة هذه الكلمات في خطأ استشهاد صديقنا  الحبيب ..*

*
أولا : المقال يتكلم عن هل ابناء اسماعيل ( نسله ) هم العرب الآن ! ، فما علاقة هذا وذاك بمكان العربية ؟!!!
ثانياً : كيف نقبل كلام من اي شخص يقال عنه " Robert Morey, and other alleged scholars,  attack the plan of God " !!؟

ثالثاً : **هل يرضى زميلنا بهذا الكلام " Ishmaelites will  worship Messiah  " ؟؟ ولاحظوا ان هذه منسوبة لنبوة في الكتاب ولنفس السفر ( اشعياء ) فهل  سياخذ صديقنا النبوة في الأًصحاح  21 ويترك هذه !! وهل يقبل هذا الكلام ام  سيعود فينكره !!؟ 

رابعا : هل معروف أن نبي الإسلام هو من نبايوت ؟!!

خامساً : ألم يلحظ صديقنا العزيز جملة " He also refers to the first through fifth century " **؟*


*سادساً  : لن اعرض لكم من هو روبرت موري ، وارشدكم إلى شيء ، اكتبوا اسمه بالعربي "  روبرت مولي " أو بالإنجليزي " Robert Morey " في محرك بحث جوجل واقرأوا  عنه واخبروني هل تقبلون كلامه ؟!*

*وقبل أن تجيبوني إقرأوا في كتابه هذا قليلاً :*

*http://blessedquietness.com/alhaj/yitha.htm


**ما  ادخرته للنهاية هو الهوامش التي وضعها دكتور جواد العلي في هذه الصفحة من  الكتاب ، فنظرة واحدة لها تكفي لحل أي إشكالية ولتنظروا وتتذكروا انه كان  يتكلم عن اليهود في هذه الصفحة :

1 "اللسان "2/ 72"، القاموس المحيط "1/ 102".
2 اللسان "2/ 72"، تاج العروس "3/ 344"، "طبعة الكويت".
3 اللسان "2/ 76"، تاج العروس "3/ 344"، "الكويت".
4 راجع الألفاظ: "عرب" "ويشماعيل" في معجمات التوراة.
1 موعيد قطان 124*

*أرأيتم السبب الواضح ؟!! أرأيتم التدليل اليهودي ؟*


* وأريدكم ان تركزوا جداً في الفقرة القادمة فسوف نرد على إستشهاده بها بأقل الكلمات وابسطها ..*




> *اما عن اليونانيين فيكمل دكتور جواد قائلاً :
> 
> وأول من ذكر العرب من اليونان هو "أسكيلوس، أسخيلوس" "أشيلس" "أخيلوس"  "Aeschylus"، "525- 456 قبل الميلاد" من أهل الأخبار منهم، ذكرهم في كلامه  على جيش "أحشويرش" "xerxes"، وقال: إنه كان في جيشه ضابط عربي من الرؤساء  مشهور. ثم
> 
> ...


*
أولاً : نجد أن أول من ذكر كلمة " عرب " من اليونانيين - بحسب الإستشهاد -  كان في بين عامي 525- 456 وبعد هذا بين عامي 484 - 425 ، ونحن نتكلم عن زمن  أبعد من هذا بكثير.

ثانياً : الإستشهاد لم يقل بعكس ما قلناه مطلقاً بل يقول بكل صراحة " البادية وجزيرة العرب والأرضين الواقعة إلى الشرق من نهر النيل؛ فأدخل "طور سيناء" وما بعدها إلى ضفاف النيل في بلاد العرب " **بالإضافة إلى ان هذه الجملة من الدكتور نفسه وليست منسوبة لهذا الزمن فكلامه هن هيرودوتس انتهى عند " أنه كان على شيء من العلم بهم. ".*

*ثالثا : النص يقول " فلفظة "العربية" "arabae"  " فهل هذه اللفظة التي نتحدث عنها من الأساس ؟!!

رابعاً : لم نختلف أصلاً في أن الكلمة توسع إستخدامها فيما بعد كما ذكرنا  وذكرت انت بنفسك بهذا من القرن الرابع وهذا خارج عن الموضوع لاننا لا نتحدث  في زمن بعد الميلاد بل قبله بكثير جداً جداً 



*

*وبعد كل هذا لا ننسى أن الدكتور جواد العلي بنفسه أجاب على النبوة ومن المقصود بها بنفسه اي نبوة أشعياء 21 : 13-16 ، حيث قال :*

*جاء في كتاب المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام والجزء الأول والصفحة الثامنة عشر ما نصه :*

* ومراد البابليين أو الآشوريين أو الفرس من "العربية" أو "بلاد العرب". البادية التي في غرب نهر الفرات الممتدة إلى تخوم بلاد الشام.*
* وقد ذكرت "العربية" بعد آشور وبابل وقبل مصر في نصّ "دارا" المذكور2. فحمل ذلك بعض العلماء على إدخال طور سيناء في جملة هذه الأرضين3. وقد عاشت قبائل عربية عديدة في منطقة سيناء قبل الميلاد.*
* وبهذا    المعنى أي معنى البداوة والأعرابية والجفاف والقفر، وردت اللفظة في     العبرانية وفي لغات سامية أخرى، ويدل ذلك على أن لفظة "عرب" في تلك اللغات     المتقاربة هو البداوة وحياة البادية، أي بمعنى "أعراب". وإذا راجعنا المواضع التي وردت فيها كلمة "عربي" و "عرب" في التوراة، تجدها بهذا المعنى تمامًا؛     ففي كل المواضع التي وردت فيها في سفر "أشعياء" "Isaiah" مثلًا نرى  أنها    استعملت بمعنى بداوة وأعرابية، كالذي جاء فيه: "ولا يخيم هناك  أعرابي4".    فقصد بلفظة "عرب" في هذه الآية الأخيرة البادية موطن العزلة  والوحشة    والخطر، ولم يقصد بها قومية وعلمية لمجلس معين بالمعنى المعروف المفهوم.*
* ولم    يقصد بجملة "بلاد العرب" في الآية المذكورة والتي هي  ترجمة "مسا هـ-    عراب" "MASSA HA-arab، المعنى المفهوم من "بلاد العرب" في  الزمن الحاضر أو    في صدر الإسلام؛ وإنما المراد بها البادية، التي بين بلاد  الشام  والعراق   وهي موطن الأعراب1.*
* وبهذا المعنى أيضًا وردت    في "أرميا"، ففي الآية  "وكل ملوك العرب" الواردة في الإصحاح الخامس    والعشرين2، تعني لفظة "العرب"  الأعرابي"، أي "عرب البادية" والمراد من    "وكل ملوك العرب" و "كل رؤساء  العرب" و" مشايخهم"، رؤساء قبائل ومشايخ. لا    ملوك مدن وحكومات. وأما الآية:  "في الطرقات جلست لهم كأعرابي في    البرية"3، فإنها واضحة، وهي من الآيات  الواردة في "أرميا". والمراد بها أعرابي من البادية، لا حضري من أهل الحاضرة. فالمفهوم إذن من لفظة "عرب" في إصحاحات "أرميا" إنما هو البداوة والبادية والأعرابية ليس غير.*
* ومما    يؤيد هذا الرأي ورود "ها عرابة ha 'arabah" في العبرانية، ويراد بها  ما    يقال له: "وادي العربة"، أي الوادي الممتد من البحر الميت أو من بحر     الجليل إلى خليج العقبة4. وتعني لفظة "عرابة" في العبرانية الجفاف وحافة     الصحراء وأرض محروفة، أي معاني ذات صلة بالبداوة والبادية، وقد أقامت في     هذا الوادي قبائل بدوية شملتها لفظة "عرب". وفي تقارب لفظة "عرب" و     "عرابة"، وتقارب معناها، دلالة على الأصل المشترك للفظتين. ويعدّ وادي     "العربة" وكذلك "طور سيناء" في بلاد العرب. وقصد بـ "العربية" برية سورية في "رسالة القديس بوليس إلى أهل غلاطية"5.*

*ولا أعلم كيف يستشهد صديقنا بالدكتور جواد العلي وهو الذي أثبت النبوة نفسها بنفسه !!*



> * رائع جداً ، وشكراً لدكتور جواد رحمه الله*


*فلنشكره سويّاً ..*



*ثم بعد ذلك يعود فيشتمني فيقول :*



> *ثم ذكر بعد ذلك خريطتين قال انهما للعربية في العهد القديم ، ها عينة
> **
> 
> 
> ...


*
صدقني أعرف انها للخروج !! و ترددتُ كثيراً عندما فكرت أن أضعها والسبب في  ذلك هى جملتك هذه ! فكنت على يقين أنك ستقول لي انها للخروج !! ولن تعلم  السبب من وضعها ولكني في النهاية قلت أنه بعد الإستشهادات هذه سيلاحظ السبب  ! وهو الذي لم يحدث ! وها انا اعيد عليك استشهاد واحد لسبب وضع الصورة ،  ولكن قبلاً ، اريد أن اخبر بأن الصورة وضعتها فقط لتسهيل رؤية المنطقة  عملياً بدلاً من القراءة لمن لا يحبونها ، وأنا لم اقل عنها العربية بل  المراجع التي قدمتها ويوجد غيرها الكثير ولكن لانه امر محسوم ولم اتوقع ان  نختلف فيه فلم أكثر من الإستشهادات الموضوعة بالموضوع  ، لنبدأ** :*


*يقول ألبرت بانرز :*

*     Arabia  is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and     southeast of  Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on     the east;  Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea; and Arabia Felix,    lying  still  further south. What part of Arabia is here denoted it may    not be  easy to determine. It is probable that it  was  Arabia  Petrea, because this lay 
**between Judea and Egypt**, and would  be  exposed  to invasion by the Assyrians should they invade Egypt; and   because this  part of Arabia furnished*​

*ويمكنك مراجعة ما قالته كل  الإستشهادات ، فكل الموضوع في الشمال فلا علاقة للعرب الحالية بالموضوع  كله إلا إختلاط المعلومات عند البعض غير العالم بكل هذا، وبالإضافة إلى ان  القبائل المذكورة أيضاً في الشمال لان الهجوم كان عليهم جميعاً.
*



*ويضع صديقنا ويقول لنا أنه تؤيده :*

http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/historical/shepherd/assyrian_empire_750_625.jpg

 
*وانا اسألكم ، افتحوا الخريطة واخبروني هل تجدون فيها كلمة " Arabia " ?*




> * فاين تجدوا العربية في تلك الصور هنا ؟*


*لم نجدها أصلاً صديقي العزيز ، فهلا أخبرتنا أين هى في هذه الخريطة ؟!*

​

*والحقيقة  اني لا احب الإكثار من الخرائط لأنها يمكن أن لا توضح الأمر بدقة مطلوبة  عكس المعاجم التي تحدد البداية والنهاية والتأريخ الصحيح للأماكن وخلافه  ولكن لو سيكون الحوار بالصور فنحن في الخدمة دائماً :*




*Standard Bible Atlas. 2006. Cincinnati: Standard Publishing.

*






















​




*The Seventh-day Adventist Bible Atlas. 2002. Review and Herald Publishing  Association.

*





















​



*(  ملحوظة ، اعلم ان هناك خرائط وضعتها في زمن العهد الجديد تمام العلم وفعلت  هذا لكي اشرح بالصور البسيطة ما تقوله الموسوعات عن الأماكن ، اين شرقا  واين غرباً واين شمالاً واين جنوباً ، واقول هذا لكي لا يأتي صديقنا كما  يفعل دوما ويقول أني ادلس على القاريء ! فيبدو اني لابد أن اشرح كل حرف  اكتبه ، أكتبه لماذا وما خلفه )*



*وبالطبع  يزجد اكثر من هذا بكثير جدا فالمراجع موجود والحمد لللمسيح ولكني لا أحب  الإستشهاد بالصور كثيراً إن كان الموضوع واضح وصريح كهذا ، ولو اراد صديقنا  الزيادة فنحن عند طلبه متى طلب ...*


​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

> *  فلا اعرف ما هي فائدة تكرير كلام تم ذكره من قبل على يد استاذهم هولي  بايبل  وتم دحره في ردي الاول عليه ، ومع ذلك يتم ترديده هو هو بنفس  حذافيره ،  وتجاهل ردي عليه وجعله نسياً منسيا*


*يا عزيزي عن ماذا تتكلم وتقول أنه مكرر هو نفسه بحذافيره ؟!
هذا كان ردي في هذه الجزئبة : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2627283&postcount=4



فما هو المكرر بحذافيه هذا ؟ ، أعتقد أنك تقصد أن نرد على جزئية " نسب  الجزء للكل " ، أليس صحيح ؟! قل لي ما هو و رجاء لا تكرر ردك مرة أخرى.

وأما الرد على كلامك فأنت تقول :

*


> *والحقيقة  هي انني لن اكلف نفسي ووقتي تعب الكتابة لا اكثر في الرد  على هذه الهراء  الذي لا يعني سوى جهل فاضح بأمور التاريخ في تلك المنطقة ،  وجهل افضح  بالمصطلحات والتعبيرات الكتابية ، وهو ما تعودنا عليه منهم*


*
وصراحة هذا الكلام لا علاقة لها بنا ولا بالموضوع من الأساس إلا لو تم تغير  كلمة  "جهل " إلى كلمة " علم " ، فيشهد الموضوع عن من قدم ووثق كل كلمة  قالها بأدلة كثيرة جداً وفي التاريخ كحدث بالتحديد تم ذكر قرابة الـ 30  مرجع على ما اتذكر ولو اردت لأتينا لك بالمزيد وفي تاريخية المنطقة  أثبتناها من كل حدب وصوب أن العربية لا تعني أبداً ما ترمي إليه واما عن  التعبيرات الكتابية فلا أعلم ما هى ! ولكني أعلم ان كل ما يخدمك في الموضوع  لا يوجد من الأساس فلا أجد ولا نقطة واحدة قائمة في الموضوع وحتى بعد  تنازلات عن عدة نقاط لا يوجد معنى في الموضوع للنبوة لنبي في ارض العرب !  فلا اعرف علام نتكلم ونتحاور ! واما عن " وهو ما تعودنا عليه منهم " ، فلا اعرف ماذا اقول سوى " لا تعليق " ، الموضوع موجود ..*


*تقول :*



> *[FONT=&quot]وما  لا يعلمه هذا الشخص أن جميع العرب يسموا بقيدار*


*يا  صديقي يكفي إتهاما فهذا الموضوع أصبح موسوعة في كيل الإتهامات التي تفتقر  لديل فها انت تقول انه لا يعلم ، فمن ادراك انه لا يعلم !؟



بالتأكيد كلامك صحيح ولكن خاطيء في نفس الوقت من جهة أخرى ، صحيح أن قيدار تطلق على العرب عامة ، وخطيأ كما سنبين داخلياً وخارجياً :

داخلياً : 

أولاً : لم تطلعنا عن متى حدث هذا التعميم بقيدار على كل العرب !
ثانياً : ما علاقة اطلاق الإسم في زمن ما على العرب كلهم بمكان قيدار نفسها ؟ أتظن انه بتعميم الإسم إختفت قيدار كمدينة معروف مكانها ؟

ثالثا : قيدار تطلق على العرب ( اي البشر ) فما  علاقة هذا بما مذكور وهو " مكان " !؟ يعني انا مصري وعربي انت مصري وعربي و  غيرنا سوري وعربي وغيرنا كلنا واحد بحريني وعربي وأخر سعودي وعربي وأخر  قطري وعربي ! فكلنا عرب ! فهل معنى هذا ان كلنا نعيش في " Arabia "  المذكورة ؟! ، بكلمات أخرى للتوضيح ، اللفظة " قيدار " تطلق على العرب ،  فهل بهذا لا يعرق من هو من قيدار نفسها ؟ وهل بهذا لا يعرف اين تقع قيدار  ؟!

خارجياً :  كلامك خطأ لأنك كما تقول لو كانت  كلمة " قيدار " مقصود بها العرب كلهم لما كان ظل يتكلم بتفصيل عن اماكن  وقبائل مختلفة للعرب ، فكان سيجمعهم كلهم تحت اسم " العرب " أو " قيدار "  وتنتهي النبوة كلها ولكنه ظل في عدد من الأصحاحات يفصل كل قبيلة وكل مكان  بمعزلٍ عن الآخر وبتفصيل كبير. *




> *[FONT=&quot]فهو  لم يخص خيام قيدار أو فئة معينة من العرب ، بل عمم العرب ككل*


صديقي  ، ارجو أن تقرأ ما تكتبه بنفسك فهو كفيل بالرد عليك بدون ان اتحمل نقل  كلامك إليك مرة أخرى كرداً على كلامك أيضاً ، فأنت تقول :




> *[FONT=&quot]فهو  لم يخص خيام قيدار أو فئة معينة من العرب ، بل عمم العرب ككل*


[/FONT]

 وهذا عكس ما ترجمته صِرف فانت تقول :



> *
> 
> ושארתקֹוףעבדיקרבגיברי בניערבאייזערוןארי במימראדיויאלהאדישראלגזירכין[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2]http://www.********.com/7ewar/#_ftn2**http://www.********.com/7ewar/#_ftn2*





> *
> 
> [FONT=&quot]الترجمة :[/FONT]
> 
> *[/FONT]


[/FONT]





> *وبقية قوة المحاربين المحاربين الأقوياء أبناء العرب ستقلل، لأن كلمة الرب قالت ذلك ، إله إسرائيل بذلك أمر .*



*
فكيف تترجم إلى " بقية " وفي نفس الوقت تقول " كل " العرب !؟ فإذا كان الـ " بقية " أصبحت " كل " فالـ " كل " ماذا سيكون ؟!

هذا أولاً

ثانياً : لماذا تستشهد أصلا بالترجوم ! فما علاقتي بالترجوم هل انا أؤمن بالترجوم !!

ثالثا : من اين اتيت بكلمة " المحاربين " الثانية ?

رابعاً : ثم من جزم أن كلمة " **ערבאי** " لا تعنيالمساء كما أثبتنا شمول معناها على المساء أيضاً ( بفرض أنها عرب اصلاً ) فيكون المعنى " بني المساء "؟

خامساً : لماذا تأتي بالترجوم وهو ليس ترجمة فقط بل تفسير أيضاً داخلي !!؟

سادساً لماذا لم تطلعنا على الترجمة السبعينية التي هى الأقدم ، لنرى ماذا قالت ؟!

فلنضعها :

**καὶ τὸ κατάλοιπον τω̂ν τοξευμάτων τω̂ν ἰσχυρω̂ν υἱω̂ν Κηδαρ ἔσται ὀλίγον, διότι κύριος ἐλάλησεν ὁ θεὸς Ισραηλ.

**فهى قد قالت حرفياً " أبناء قيدار " فأين العرب ؟*



*سابعاً  :  النص في الفانديك يقول " وَبَقِيَّةُ عَدَدِ قِسِيِّ أَبْطَالِ بَنِي  قِيدَارَ تَقِلُّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ  إِلهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ " ينسب البقية لعدد قسي وقال انها ستقل ! وليس للقوة !*



> *[FONT=&quot] ويؤكد بأن المقصود  من النص هو أن قوة المحاربين من العرب – للرسول*[/FONT]


*وانا بصراحة نفسي أعرف ، اية علاقة الكلام ده بالرسول ؟!
فتاريخيا اللكلام دع على بعد حوالي 13 قرن من الرسول ! والنبوة هى حرب على  العرب وليست حرب على نبي العرب ، وقد تحققت في زمنها وفي زمن " سنة " فهل  اتى الرسول بعد سنة او ثلاثة او 100 حتى من اشعياء !! ، صراحة لا اعرف من  اين اتيت بهذا الكلام ولهذا سأسألك الدليل فأنت تحاول ان تثبت شيء ، ثم  بعده تكتب جمله لا علاقة لها حتى بالإثبات ( سواء كان صحيحا ام خاطئاً )..*​ 
*
**ونضع  ما قلناه مرة أخرى لانك كما فعلت في البقية لم تفعل في هذه ايضا ولم ترد  أصلا منذ الرد الأول لنا على اي شيء وهذا واضح ولا ينخدع فيه احد ، والدليل  ردودك قبل ردودنا وردودك بعد ردودنا فمن اراد التقصي فليقرأ ...
*






*والآن     علينا أن نحدد من هو قيدار و من هىقبائل قيدار المقصودة في النص  الكتابي    لانها هى التي سيفني مجدها فيجب ان نعرف اين تقع هذه القبيلة  التي سيفني    مجدها ...*​
*
**قيدار     هو الإبن الثاني في الترتيب من أبناء اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم ( راجع ،   تكوين   25 : 13 ) ، وبهذا الإسم تسموا كقبيلة من قبائل العرب في ذلك الوقت   ( وقت   اشعياء ) ، اي ابناء قيدار ، تقول عنهم الموسوعات العالمية :

**Kedar —  dark-skinned, the second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13). *​ *   It is the name for the nomadic tribes of Arabs, the Bedouins generally (Isa. 21:16; 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10; Ezek. 27:21), who dwelt in the north-west of Arabia.     They lived in black hair-tents (Cant. 1:5). To “dwell in the tents  of    Kedar” was to be cut off from the worship of the true God (Ps.   120:5).   The Kedarites suffered at the hands of Nebuchadnezzar (Jer.   49:28, 29).  *​ *
Easton, M. (1996, c1897). Easton's Bible dictionary.

**The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13 = 1 Chr. 1:29). Elsewhere in the OT this term refers to his descendants (the Kedarites), either specifically to the most prominent of the north Arabian “sons of Ishmael” or generally and collectively to Arabic nomads or Bedouin.     In Ps. 120:5 the “tents of Kedar” are equated with peace-hating     Meshech, which is probably not a region of Asia Minor (as in Gen. 10:2)     but a Kedarite subgroup. Cant. 1:5 pictures them as dark skinned (cf.  qāḏar, “to be black”), and some repoint MT     “Solomon” here to “Shalmah,” a tribe that lived south of the   Nabateans   in the 3rd century b.c. Isaiah describes them as (1)   warriors and   archers whose glory will end (Isa. 21:16–17; some see a   reference to   Nabonidus’ 552 campaign; but not Jer. 49:28–29, concerned   with   Nebuchadnezzar’s attack on Arabs [“Kedar and the kingdoms of   Hazor”] S   of Damascus in 599/98); (2) inhabitants of desert villages   (Isa. 42:11;   probably temporary, fortified enclosures); and (3)   poetically paired   with sheep-breeders of Nebaioth (60:7; perhaps a   reference to the   Nabateans of north Arabia; cf. Gen. 25:13; also Ezek.   27:21, where the   “princes of Kedar” are paired with the Arabians as   sheep/goat-traders   with the Phoenicians). Assyrian in******ions as   well name them along   with the Arabs and Nebaioth. Finally, the poetry   of Jer. 2:10 uses a   merism to antithetically parallel Kedar with the   Kittim   (“Cypriots/Greeks”) as representatives, respectively, of the   East and   West.

* *OT Old Testament*
 *MT Masoretic Text*
 *Freedman, D. N., Myers, A. C., & Beck, A. B. (2000). Eerdmans dictionary of the Bible (761). *



*
**Kedar (keeʹduhr; Heb., ‘dark’), a confederation of Arab tribes based in the north Arabian desert. In     Gen. 25:13 and 1 Chron. 1:29 Kedar is one of the twelve sons of     Ishmael. The Kedarites were a major force from the late eighth century     b.c. until the rise of the Nabateans in the fourth century b.c. and  are    frequently mentioned in Assyrian and Neo-Babylonian sources. They    raided  lands on their eastern and western borders and controlled the    eastern  trade route from Arabia to the Fertile Crescent. The later    extent of  their influence is illustrated by a silver bowl dated to the    fifth  century b.c. from modern Tell el-Maskhuta in the eastern Nile    delta  dedicated to the goddess Han-Ilat by ‘Qaynu the son of Gashmu  the   king  of Kedar’; this Gashmu is the same as ‘Geshem the Arab’ of  Neh.   2:19 and  6:1. *​ *In     the Bible the military might of the Kedarites is indicated by    reference  to their archers and warriors (Isa. 21:16-17). Thus, although    they  dwelt in the eastern desert in dark tents (Isa. 42:11; Jer.   2:10;  49:28;  Ps. 120:5; Song of Sol. 1:5) and were herders (Isa. 60:7;   Jer.  49:29),  their ‘princes’ traded with Tyre, which lay on the  coast  of the   Mediterranean Sea far to the north and east (Ezek.  27:21).  Their being   singled out in Isaiah and Jeremiah as objects of  oracles  shows their   importance and corresponds to what we know of  them from  nonbiblical   sources.

*​ *Heb. Hebrew
Achtemeier, P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical Literature. (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index. (1st ed.) (523). San Francisco: Harper & Row.*​ 
​*
*
*
KEDAR (Kēʹ dȧr) Personal name meaning     “mighty” or “swarthy” or “black.” The second son of Ishmael and a     grandson of Abraham (Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29). The name occurs later     in the Bible presumably as a reference to a tribe that took its name     from Kedar. Little concrete information is known about the group,     however. Apparently the descendants of Kedar occupied the area south of Palestine and east of Egypt (Gen. 25:18).     They may best be described as nomadic, living in tents (Ps. 120:5;    Song  1:5) and raising sheep and goats (Isa. 60:7; Jer. 49:28–29, 32),    as  well as camels, which they sold as far away as Tyre (Ezek. 27:21).

Brand, C., Draper, C., England, A., Bond, S., Clendenen,     E. R., Butler, T. C., & Latta, B. (2003). Holman Illustrated  Bible    Dictionary (977). Nashville, TN: Holman Bible Publishers.*​ ​ 
*
* *KEDAR [KEE dur] — the name of a man and a tribe in the Old Testament:*​ *1. The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13).*​ *2. The tribe that sprang from Kedar, as well as the territory inhabited by this tribe in the northern Arabian desert (Is. 21:16–17).


*​ *Youngblood,     R. F., Bruce, F. F., Harrison, R. K., & Thomas Nelson  Publishers.    (1995). Nelson's new illustrated Bible dictionary. Rev.  ed. of:   Nelson's  illustrated Bible dictionary.; Includes index.  Nashville: T.   Nelson.*


*

* *KEDAR (kēʾdêr, Heb. kēdhār,     probably either mighty or dark). 1. One of the twelve sons of   Ishmael,   son of Abraham by Hagar (Gen 25:13). These sons were called   “tribal   rulers.” They helped originate the Arab peoples.*​ *2.     The tribe that descended from Kedar and their territory. They were     nomads for the most part (Ps 120:5; Song of Songs 1:5), raising sheep     (Isa 60:7) but sometimes intruding into villages (42:11). The “doom  of    Kedar,” declared in Jeremiah 49:28–33, tells us something of their     desert civilization and also of their terror when they learned that     Nebuchadnezzar was coming against them. Their territory was in the northern part of the Arabian Desert.


*​ *Douglas,     J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible Dictionary.     Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible dictionary.   1963.   (562). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.*


*

* *Ke´dar (dark-skinned), the second in order of the sons of Ishmael, Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29, and the name of a great tribe of Arabs settled on the northwest of the peninsula and on the confines of Palestine.     The “glory of Kedar” is recorded by the prophet Isaiah, Isa.   21:13-17,   in the burden upon Arabia; and its importance may also be   inferred  from  the “princes of Kedar” mentioned by Ezekiel, Ezek.   27:21, as well  as the  pastoral character of the tribe. They appear   also to have been,  like  the wandering tribes of the present day,   “archers” and “mighty  men.”  Isa. 21:17; comp. Ps. 120:5. That they   also settled in villages  or towns  we find from Isaiah. Isa. 42:11. The   tribe seems to have been  one of  the most conspicuous of all the   Ishmaelite tribes, and hence the  rabbins  call the Arabians universally   by this name.


*​ *Smith, W. (1997). Smith's Bible dictionary. Nashville: Thomas Nelson.*


*
**و إليكم بعض الخرائط للتسهيل :*


*اول خريطة توضح مكانها بالنسبة لتيماء فى شمالها*

​*




**وايضا* :​*






**وايضا خريطة اخرى توضح العلاقة بين تيماء وقيدار فى شمالها*​*



*​ 

*وكما     ترون و أكدنا كثيراً ، النبوة تاريخية بحتة ولا علاقة لها بالجنوب   الحالي   ولا العربية الحالية وانما في الشمال تماماً كما هو موضح.*​​

​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (14 مارس 2011)

*ردود رائعة من الاخوان*
*لو كانت سنة او ثلاث سنين يبقى السؤال ما علاقة الاسلام ومحمد ؟ *
*قراءة ردود مهزلة من المسلمين لا اعرف هل بعتقد ان من يقرا صغير ؟ من اكثر المواضيع سخرية .. تجاهل لما يكتبه الاحبة هنا*

*احب ان اوجه رسالة لكل مسلم عاقل ويفكر .. لماذا نجدكم تبذلون مجهود كبير جدا لمحاولة ايجاد نبوة واحدة عن محمد بالكتاب المقدس . النبوة يجب ان تكون واضحة و يوجد هناك الكثير من النبوات عن السيد المسيح بالعهد القديم تترواح 300-350 نبوة واضحة لا غموض و لا لبس فيها , اما التقاط كلمة من هنا او هناك لا ترتقي ان تكون نبوة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

HABIB YAS03 قال:


> *ردود رائعة من الاخوان*
> *لو كانت سنة او ثلاث سنين يبقى السؤال ما علاقة الاسلام ومحمد ؟ *
> *قراءة ردود مهزلة من المسلمين لا اعرف هل بعتقد ان من يقرا صغير ؟ من اكثر المواضيع سخرية .. تجاهل لما يكتبه الاحبة هنا*



*
أهلا استاذنا حبيب يسوع ، هذا ما اقوله منذ البداية ، الموضوع لا يوجد به أي فرض سواء منا او منهم يجعل النبوة تكون عن نبي سيأتي ، ولهذا كررت أكثر من مرة ، فلتجعل المدة ما ثلاث سنوات ، فما الذي سيتغير في الموضوع ؟ فالرسول هاجر لمكة هل بعد سنة او ثلاثة او عشر او 100 او 500 من النبوة حتى ! ، لا ، فلا اعرف ما هو وجهة نظرهم ، لدرجة اني بدأت اشك في فهمي لكلامهم واعد قراءته مرة أخرى لاعرف كيف يريدون ان ينسبوها للرسول ! ولم اجد ولهذا وجهت له السؤال برجاء ان يخبرني ببساطة كيف يريد ان يجعلها لرسول الإسلام فأنا فشلت في ايجاد طريقة.




سلمت يداك ، واذكرني في غيابي. * 



*
الأخوة : اريد الدليل في النقطة المذكورة في موضوع اسماعيل لكي أستمر في الردود التي طلبتموها مني فكلامي هو " ردود " فإن كنتم لم تثبتوا شيء فكيف ارد انا على غير المُثبت ؟!


رجاء الإسراع*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 مارس 2011)

*ياحضرة المحترم لفظة العربية عبريا وتاريخيا لا علاقة لها بالمنطقة اللى بتحاول جاهدا انك تتطبقها بطرق ملتوية على منطقة فى عقر جزيرة العرب الكلام دا مش منا الكلام دا العلماء والمعاجم اللى قالوه وجواد العلى اكد على كلامنا ورد بنفسه على شبهتك المعوقة الخربانة اللى ملهاش وش من قفا 
والغريب بل اغرب مارائيته فى حياتى انك بتقرا الكلام وتعلق عليه بتعليقات لاعلاقة لها بالكلام 
تخيل لما يوصل الحال انك متفهمش انت بتقرا ايه
ربنا يهديك وتعرف تقرا المرجع بيقول ايه قبل متجاوب 
ومش بس كدا المنطقة محددة بعينها ددان وتيماء وقيدار ولا علاقة الثلاثة بما تحاول ان تلبسه على عقول قرائك الاعزاء فالثلاثة على بعد مئات الكيلو مترات من المدينة ومكة 
بل ان النبوة كلها هجوم على بلاد العرب ودا تحقق تاريخيا على يد سرجون الثانى من قبل ان يشرف رسولك للوجود بمئات السنين 
تخيل لما تفتح موضوع معندكش دليل واحد عليه ولسه بتقول الرسول الكريم بعد دا كله
تخيل لما كل كلمة فى الموضوع بتظهر تدليسك على عوام القراء  من المسلمين الغلابة المضللين
الصراحة انا مشفق على عقولكم ربنا يشفيك ويهديك ياابنى ارحمنا بقة جالنا صداع لتتكلم بادلة يتقعد ساكت ومتظهرش جهل لجهل لجهل لجهل الجهل مش كويس علشانك 
الى الان لم نجد مرجع واحد بكررها تانى مش لاقيين مرجع واحد فى موضوعك كله استشهدت بيه 
فى موضوع فى العالم منغير مرجعية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياراجل قولنا على مرجعيتك ايه احنا كل منفتح مرجع نلاقيه بيرد عليك ويكشفك 
ربنا يشفى
قولى انت لسه معرفتش رسولك من نسب مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اصله طلع مقطوع النسب ودا فى حد ذاته دمار لان اخر قشة متعلقين بيها ان يكون رسولك من نسب اسماعيل ودى كمان طلعت فشنك
وناقص تقولنا مرجعيتك ايه فى موضوع هاجر واسماعيل لان حاله زى حال الموضوع دا لا يختلف شئ لانه واضح  انك مش فاهم اى حاجة وهتفضل فى الحالة دى طول مانت شغال بالنية ومبتعمدش على مراجع

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: هل سرجون انتهى فى قمران؟؟ ام قمران شهدت على تدليس المسلمين؟؟*




> *ظللنا نتكلم طيلة هذه الصحفات*



وهل المواضيع تبنى بالكلام ؟!



> *ونورد في ترجمات توافق التحليل اللغوي للنص*


جملة منطقية خاطئة يا عزيزي ولا تمر على أمثالي !

عندما تقول " توافق التحليل اللغوي " يجب أن تثبته في الأصل في نفسه ، وبعدها تورد ما يؤيده 


فالترجمات تقول هذا وذاك ، وولا هذا ولا ذاك له ضرر او شبه ضرر على المسيحيية !! وبالطبع طالما هذا فأنا لا ارد على موضوع عبارة عن " كلام " كما قلت بنفسك !



السؤال مرة أخرى : انت قلت ان هذا هو التحليل اللغوي أو ان النص العبري يقول هكذا ، وانت لست مصدر لكي تقول هذا ، ولذلك اقول لك من الذي قال ذلك من العلماء ونقلته لنا ؟! فلو كان هذا كلامك فقط ، فشكراً على الموضوع...




> * الذي عقمت نساؤهم ان تلد من يقوم بمثله*



*إنجيل متى 5: 44
**
**وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،**

ربنا يباركك ... 


*


> *ومع ذلك لا نرى لا محاولة تشتيت وجر للحوار لنقطة الصفر*




لا أعلم كيف يكون تشتيت وهو الأصل ! 

الأصل عبري وانت تدعي انه يقول هذا وانا اطلب دليل على هذا الإدعاء فأين التشتيت ؟!!


المشكلة انه هناك نقطة منطقية لا توجد في حسبانك ابداً ، وهو انك ظننت انك حتى لو تعرف عبري ( جدلاً ) سيكون هذا معناه ان تلقي بالكلام بدون دليل ! وهذا خطأ كبير جدا ! لانك لم تتذكر انك مسلم واننا مسيحيون وبالتالي فكلامك ليس حجة علينا ! وبالتالي فكلامك مهما كان = صفر بدون دليل ! ، فوق هذا كله ، المنهجية العلمية لو كنت تريد أن تصبح محاور قوي ، تحتم عليك أن ترفق الدليل لكل ما تقوله ولا تدعي ! تماما كما نفعل نحن ونغرق الموضوع بالأدلة.


عموما هذه اخر مرة أطلب منك الدليل على هذه النقطة وبعدها سأكون في حِل من الرد على هذا الموضوع نظرا لأني وقت فراغي سيكون في العدم و لن أكون لدي القدرة أن اطلب طلبات ما هذه ، فالموضوع الذي يستحق ( كما قلت لك على البالتوك ) سأرد عليه وما لا يستحق لن ارد عليه ! وهذا لا يحزنك فهذا كان كلامي في البالتوك ..



> * واقول من كان يستطيع ان يضع رداً على كلاماً فليتفضل*



بالصواب اجبت وانا احييك ، انك قلت انه " كلاما " فشكرا لك ...

وانا لا ارد على " كلاما "..



> *والحقيقة انك لست مخول لتقييم ما نقدمه من كلام ، فأنت لست اهل لذلك*


ومن قال اني اقيم ؟ أتراني أترك كتب العلماء واقيم موضوع !

وكلامي كان عبارة عن طريقة لبقة لرفع مستوى الموضوع من مرحلة عدم الدليل إلى مرحلة " أن مولكا قال فيه كلمة طيبة !"



> *واعزف عن هذا واتركه *


سيحدث بإختيارك ولكن ادعوك لبناء موضوع قوي ..



> *واعزف عن هذا واتركه لاهل العلم*



من مِن اهل العلم سيرد على " كلاما "؟؟



> *ممن يعرفون ما لا تعرفه انت وتريد ان تتكلم فيه انت وزمليك*




واضح ...



طيب تعالى لنقطة تاني طالما مافيش دليل على النقطة الأولانية :



> *Bishops' Bible, 1568*
> *And so Abraham rose vp  early in the mornyng, and tooke bread, and a bottel of water, and gaue  it vnto Hagar, puttyng it on her shoulder, and the lad also, and sent her away: who departing, wandered vp and downe in the wildernesse of Beer seba*
> 
> *Geneva Bible, 1587*
> ...


​
مين اللي قال لك أن جملة " *and the childe also* " عائدة على " *putting* " وليس على " *gaue* " اي " *gave* " ؟ في الترجمات الثلاثة اللي فوق ؟!



طيب بلاش دي ،


نقطة تاني ، النقطة الخاصة ب " و الولد " ، وضعتوا ليها معظم المعاني ، سواء طفل رضيع او طفل أكبر أو مولود او يولد او شاب او رجل أو او او او او  .. فما الذي سيتقد أو يتأخر في الموضوع و انتم  بنفسكم أثبتم كل المعاني ؟!!




الموضوع 3/4 منه بدون دليل أو أخطاء منطقية أو كلام لا يقدم ولا يؤثر في الموضوع وبالطبع سباب في الروح القدس مثل هذا :





> *بما انى الوحيد من بين المسلمين الى حلت عليا الروح القدس والفت نصا  فى الانجيل وقبلوه*





شوف حاجة تاني مالهاش دليل في الموضوع مثلا :



> يا ترى هل تعلمون كم كان عمر إسماعيل عندما أُبعد؟!
> يقول مدراش تكوين ربا 53: 13 إسماعيل كان عمره 27 عاماً، وقد حُمل بسبب المرض.
> مصيبة والله، وطبعا عند التدقيق نجد أن هذا العمر لا يناقض ما جاء في التوراة.
> بينما يقول مدراش يلقوط شمعوني أن عمره كان 17 عاماً.




السؤال كان بـ " يا ترى " !! يعني المفروض هايقدم معلومة ! ، اكرر ، معلومة ، !!

قال " يقول مدراش تكوين " ، وبرضو ماحطش اي دليل على كلامه ! وطبعا لو قلت لك هات الدليل هاتفضل تشمني شوية وبعدها تقول اني انا اللي بشتت !!!

وبعدها قال " مصيبة " ولا اعلم ما المصيبة !!

وبعدها قال " عند التدقيق " !! طيب انا اريد هذا التدقيق ان تستخدموه في اثبات هذا ولاحظ انه قال " لا يناقض ما جاء في التوراة " ما جاء فين ؟ " في التوراااااااااااااااااااااه " ! طيب فين التدقيق والإثبات !!؟ مافيش !

ونفس الكلام قوله على مدراش يلقوط !!


شوف سطرين تلاتة وكذا الموضوع بلا ادلة !


طيب انت احكم بنفسك ، ارد ازاي على مجرد " كلام "!؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

بص الأستاذ محمود ابا شيخ كتب اية في الموضوع ده :

http://www.burhanukum.com/article1175.html

​وشوف قال اية لما لم يجد دليل على كلامه جغرافيا !!


----------



## apostle.paul (14 مارس 2011)

*ياعزيزى احنا مش بنرد على خيالات مريضة وهواجس احنا بنفتح المراجع نشوف العلماء قالوا ايه
ودا اللى احنا عملناه فى الموضوع دا وفتحنا وشوفنا المراجع بتقول ايه ولم تنطق ببنت شفه وكل رد كتبته اظهر مدى الاعاقات الفكرية اللى اصابت العقول الاسلامية 
ولما نطلب منك المرجع يبقى كدا مش بنشتمك كدا احنا بنحاول نرتقى شوية باسلوب البحث والنقد من اسلوب كلام المصاطب للكلام الاكاديمى بالمرجعية
ياليتك تتعلم المرجعية وتبطل تالف *
*وشكرا على ايرادك لتلات تراجم انجليزية متفقة مع نص الفانديك تماما  
ياريت تبقى تركز بين التراجم اللى بتعتمد على السبعينية والتراجم الىل بتعتمد على النص الماسورى 
المساورى لا يقل باى حال من الاحوال ان هاجر حملته على كتفها او  ابونا ابراهيم وضع الطفل على كتفها ودا اللى طلبناه منك تقولنا المرجعية بتاعتك لترجمة النص العبرى حرفيا *


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2011)

قبل أن اغادر أريد فقط أن اذكرك بكلمات جميلة جداً قلتها وأظنك تذكر أين قلتها :



> فمن يخفي الحقيقة لا يقال عليه سوى* صندوق قمامة*





> * صناديق القمامة* هذه من ادخلها في حوار ديني وجعلها تتكلم في امور العامة ظلمها





> والتحدي *لشنودة *نفسه لو قال عكس ذلك





> هذه الصورة دليل تدليس* صناديق القمامة* هذه



دي كانت علىّ انا شخصياً !!



> مفتاح حل هذه الفقرة يتلخص في حرفين اثنين مر عليهم *ابو جهل* هذا مرور الكرام ، بل والانكي انه يقول بتعرف تترجم ولا اساعدك





> ولو كان فيهم* صندوق قمامة* واحد يدرس ان يعلم لغة كتابه





> انتهي الدرس يا *صناديق القمامة*





وجدير بالذكر أن : كل هذا الكم من السباب في *مشاركتين فقط* ! ؟، نعم في مشاركتين فقط !! وهذا معدل رائع ..


ولكن ، الكتاب المقدس لم يعلمنا أن نرد على الكراهية بكراهية والشتيمة بشتيمة ، فقد قال :
*
رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 3: 9
*  *
**غَيْرَ مُجَازِينَ عَنْ شَرّ بِشَرّ أَوْ عَنْ شَتِيمَةٍ بِشَتِيمَةٍ، بَلْ بِالْعَكْسِ مُبَارِكِينَ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمْ لِهذَا دُعِيتُمْ لِكَيْ تَرِثُوا بَرَكَةً.




ولهذا أقول لك كما علمنا الله :


ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يسامحك ويهديك ويشفيك احنا عالم محترمة ومش هنرد على امثالك 
البقية فى حياتك يا حبيبى والى لقاء مع درس تعليمى اخر وقرصة ودن جديدة  
منتظرين مرجعيتك فى موضوع اسماعيل وهاجر على الاقل تلحق الخزى والعار اللى لحق بيك فى الموضوع دا منظرك بقة وحش
مش معقول كل مواضيحك بدون مراجع والمفروض اننا نرد على هواجس مريضة  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2011)

*خلاصة الموضوع للى مش متابع للموضوع من البداية لان الواضح ان سلم الرايه البيضا وطلع يجرى
*

*النبوة التى قيلت على لسان اشعياء النبى عن بلاد العرب وانه سيفنى مجدها فى غضون سنة كسنة الاجير قال انها عن رسول العرب الهاشمى وعمل مسرحية ساذجة ولم يستطع ان يطبقها باى حال من الاحوال على رسوله  مستغلا بساطة المسلم الغلبان اللى عايز اى كلمة يبل ريقه بيها ليجد شريعة لهذا الشخص المجهول 
*
*لم يستطع ان يثبت لنا ان كلمة سنة غير اصيلة وقد اثبتنا ان كلمة سنة هى قراءة منتشرة ولها اقدمية ساحقة بداية من السبعينية وسرنا فى خط متصل الى يومنا هذا ان الكلمة سنة ولا غيرها سواء من نسخ نقدية ومسلمة وعلى راسهم النص الماسورى افضل الشواهد العبرية ولم يستطع ان يثبت العكس 
*
*اثبتنا ان كلمة وحى بمعنياها oracle او burden لا علاقة لها بظهور نبى او خلافة الموضوع هو عبء وثقل سيقع على العربية وهكذا تنبا اشعياء بن اموص عن بلاد العربية وغيرها فى اطار نبوى فلا نعلم من اين اتى بكلمة نبى فى العربية 
*
*اثبتنا ان كلمة العربية لا علاقة لها بمايريد جاهلا ان يطبقه على مكة والمدينة فحدود العربية لغويا وتاريخيا معروفة فى اقصى شمال بلاد الحجار فى الجنوب من مملكة يهوذا وقد اثبتنا ذلك بالخرائط والمعاجم واراء المؤرخين المسيحين القدماء منهم والمسلمين 
*
*اثبتنا ان الهجوم على بلاد العرب المذكورة فى النبوة قد تم فعلا فى غضون سنة من نطق النبوة على يد سرجون الثانى الملك الاشورى باكثر من 25 مرجع شرقى وغربى 
*
*اثبتنا ان نبى العرب المدعى محمد اللى من قبيلة بنى هاشم لا نعرف له نسب وجميع المؤرخين المسلمين اتفقوا ان لا يعرفوا سوى نسبه لشخص يدعى عدنان ولا يعرفوا ماوراء عدنان ولا نعرف ماهو نسب هذا الشخص بل لا يوجد شخص من الاساس فى انساب اولاد اسماعيل اسمه عدنان بل هناك من تخبطوا فى الانساب ومن قال ان قدمة هو جد العرب الاسماعليين وليس نبايوت او قيدار وهناك من قال ان قحطان سابق لاسماعيل وان يعرب وابنه بيخرجوا نهائيا من نسل اسماعيل والتخبط والنصب فى الانساب مفضوح ولا نعرف نسب لهذا الشخص المجهول النسب*
*وهناك نقاط كثير تعرضنا ليها من المراجع وكل كلمة نطقناها بمرجعية حتى ماتعرض بيه بقلة ادب للاباء المسيحين اثبتنا انه جاهل فيها وحتى ماتعرض له لابونا زكريا بطرس بقلة ادب قد اثبتنا جهله فيها ولم توجد نقطة واحدة ليها قيمة فى موضوع بعد ان تم طحنه والذرى بيه فى رياح الجهل والنصب   
*
*الخلاصة النهائية
النبوة نبوة تاريخية بحتة حدثت من يقرب من 3 الاف عام وهى ضمن مسار لنبوات عدة نطق بها اشعياء على منطقة اليهودية والمناطق المحيطة بها وبمناطق معينة فى جنوب يهوذا ددان تيماء قيدار ولا مجال لاى طفل يحاول مدلسا ان يصنع تدليسا على كلمة يهوه الحى 
دا ملخص سريع للموضوع *
*الاسبوع القادم هعمل موضوع عن تاديبات الله ليهوذا بيد الملوك الاشوريين وتتابع الاحداث التاريخية والنبوات فى سفر اشعياء لمن يريد ان يستزيد *
* 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2011)

> *دعك من هذا المثال*



بل دعك انت من الأمثلة ، ورد على سؤالي ولو لمرة في هذا الموضوع :



> *صديقتك الاخرى *



أولا : لا يوجد لي صديقات أخريات 
ثانيا : هل انت الآن تتكلم معي انا اما مع صديقي ؟ ألم اقل لك انك ظالم ؟



> *فين هي الشتيمة
> 
> وريهالي*



كل ما اوردته في الموضوع وغيره ومستعد أعمل لك موليكشن تاني يتجاوز فيه العدد الـ 100 في الموضوع الواحد !!!



> * هل تعتبر وصفك بالجاهل والمدلس شتم ؟*



نعم ، في الإطار العلمي وإلا فأنت تراني مدلس وانا كذلك وهو كذلك والأخر كذلك ونظل نسب في بعضنا البعض وكل منا مقتنع برأيه فما العمل ؟

لماذا لا تكتفي بتوضيح اني مدلس دون الشتم ؟ فأنت لست مقياسا !!



> * ثم من انت اصلا كي اترصد لك ؟!!!!*


الذي يرد عليك في الموضوع !!


> * واين اهنا كتابك المقدس واباء الكنيسة .... هل انت متاكد اننك تتكلم عن منتدانا ؟*



قبلها أخبرني ، ما هو تعريف الإهانة الموجد لديك لأنك تكيل بأكثر من مكيال ّ!

السؤال بشكل مفصل ، هل لو وضعت جملك التي أجد فيها إهانة للآباء والكتاب المقدس في شكل إسلامي أي مع تغير الشخصيات أو خلافه سيكون حكمك عليها أنها ليست مسبة ؟!





> * اما عن هولي بايبل فقد اتهمني في رده بالتدليس وقد اعدت الامور لنصابها ووضحت من هو المدلس بحق*



​طيب جميل جدا ، إذن هذا هو السبب ، مين بقى قال عليك مدلس في قبل ردك الأول لكي تشتمهم في ردك الأول ( قبل موضوع سرجون ) ؟



> *لا طبعا*



لا طبعا ليه ؟

اي حد هو جاهل بأمور وعالم بأمور ، إذن فالجميع جهلة والجميع على علم ! وبالتالي بالتعميم ، اقول لكن أنسان انه جاهل واقول لكل انسان انه عالم ! وبالتالي كل منا يستطيع ان يشتم الآخر بما يعتقده !!



> * فنحن لم نقل عليك جاهل الا بعد ان احضرنا دليل على ذلك*



لم تصبت شيء !! وكل ما تحدثت فيه انت رددت عليك فيه وسألتك أسئلة فيه ( وما خفي كان اعظم ) ولم ترد بل عاودت الشتم مرة أخرى !!؟

ومع ذلك فأننا من خلال هذا الموضوع وحده وبنفس مبدأك نستطيع ان نقول عليك كل هذا الكلام واكثر ! ولكن نحن لا نفعل هذا لكي يكون الحوار علمي ! 



> * ولم نقل انك مدلس الا بعد ان تم احضار الدليل ايضا*



تفضل بإحضار هذا الدليل ...



> *وهل تظنني مقتنع اصلا بفكرة كونت عالم زمانك ؟*



وكيف تقتنع وانت لن تعرف ان تقيم علماء زمانك ؟ المشكلة انك تشخصن الامر ! والموضوع أصلا عبارة عن وقت فراغ قضيته فيه وانهيته تماماً ولا أفخر بالإشتراك في موضوع ضعيف كهذا فكما ترى لا يوجد به شيء الا وتد نقضه من اقصاه الى اقصاه ، فكيف تريدني ان اتفاخر بهدم هذا المستوى من المواضيع ؟

المشكلة هي مشكلة نفسيه فيك ، انت تعرف أن هذه النبوة كانت من أكبر النبوات التي تتكلمون فيها وتروها واضحه وصريحة ، وبالتالي عندما يأتي احد صغار المسيحيين ويهدمها بهذا الشكل لدرجة أنها لا توجد لها قيامة في اي نقطة فأنت بدأت تشخصن الموضوع بسبب كبر حجم الموضوع عندك وليس عندي ، فانا لا افتخر بهذا المووع ابدا !



> *وعموما مجمل الرد
> 
> الموضوع يشهد ، وسيشهد*



تقصد ، شهد ويشهد وسيشهد !


والآن ومن اليوم الى الامام وفي ظل تفصيلك للموضوع أعطيتني الفرصة لأنهي على كل اقسام الموضوع تماماً تماما تماما وبالتالي من اليوم والى الأمام ، لن تجد مسلما يتكلم في هذا الموضوع الا في خلال أبحاثكم التي هى نفسها هدمتها تماما وبالتالي فكل نقطة تم الرد عليها ! وانت السبب في هذا بتفصيلك للموضوع ...



> *ما هو الذي حصل بقي ؟*


يا عزيزي ركز في اسلوب كلامنا وكلامك قبل بدء الردود واسلوب كلامنا وكلامك بعد بدء الردود وبين حالتك النفسية في كليهما ..




> * وهل اصبحت الان غير مؤثرة ؟*


ولا الآن ولا بعد ولا قبل ، فالنقطة غير مؤثرة على الإطلاق ولا اعلم كم مرة على انا اكرر كلامي !!

قم بوضع اي رقم منهم " سنة " او " ثلاث سنين " واعتبرني موافق معك عليه وقل لي كيف ستبني النبوة عن نبي سيأتي !


خطأك هو انك ادخلت نقطة تغيير سنة وثلاث سنين في الموضوع وبالتالي إعتمدت عليها اعتماد كلي ولم تدرس تأثيرها في الموضوع ، بل ظننت طالما أنك وجدت ان رد الدكتور هولي سهل الرد عليه أنك لو إستفضت في كلاما لا تأثير له بالموضوع اساسا
انك تؤكد شيء ما وصدق النبوة نفسه اي بنظرية كثرة الكلام !، فالذي فعلته انا اني تركتك ترتكز على النقطة هذه تماما في خلال المخطوطة فقط ، وبعدها تركتها للنهاية لانك اندفعت اليها فقط فتركتك معها و انهيت على كل الموضوع وفي النهاية كما ترى أني اقول لك ، فلتكن ثلاثة او سنة او عشرة او اي رقم تريده فأخبرني عن إستخدام هذا الرقم في بناء نبوة عن نبي سيأتي !


خطأك بإختصار إن كان  كلامي السابق غير واضح لك ، انك تخيلت ان الموضوع عبارة عن " شبهة نصية " وليس عن " نبوة في العهد القديم عن رسول الإسلام " ....




> * اتمنى ان تخرج راسك من الرمال*


شكرا يا محترم ، ....



> *ثلاث سنين !!!*



عايزها كام ؟!



> *وعرفت انك مشرف في منتديات اخرى وكلها شتيمة وقذارة ونجاسة ولم تحذف بواسطتك وتمر عليها مرور الكرام*


يا سيدي هات المنتديات دي ، بس اكون فعلا بدخلها لاني مش بدخل منتديات كتير ، و هات المشاركات اللي فيها اي نوع من انواع السباب عشان احذفه فورا ،،

هو مش في اية في القرآن بتقول :


 وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (61)  الأنفال 

؟

واديني بقول لك شوف اي حاجة مضايقاك وهاتتشال فورا لو انا لي سلطة عليها ، 
وللعلم فقط للتدليل على اني صادق في كلامي ، الموضوع لم يتم تعديله فقط من الكلام عن المقدسات كما تراه ، لا ، بل عن اي كلام في الشخصيات نفسها وليس فقط المقدسات ، لكي يكون الموضوع علمي قح ..



> *اذا فانت مريض من بداية الموضوع حتى امس
> 
> السب والقذارة بدات مع بداية الموضوع بس انت كنت تعبان وراقد ولم تلاحظها*



يا عزيزي ركز في كلامي رجاء ،



> *انا هاقول لك على مفاجأتين انت ماتعرفهمش !
> 
> 1. في الفترة اللي فاتت ( حوالي 20 يوم ) ماكنتش بشوف الردود أصلا الا الخاصة بي !!
> 2. كنت مريض ولا كون موجودا طوال اليوم ولا حتى 5 ساعات على بعض !! وعندما  أتي استغل الوقت في الرد نفسه ثم اضعه ثم اعود الى النوم !! فهل تتخيل اني  اقرأ كل شيء !!؟ 			 		*




هو الموضوع اخد أد اية ؟ احسبها كدة وقول لي ، طبعا اخد هنا وليس هناك !

ومع هذا ، احسب ايضا كم من الزمن أستغرقه لكتابة رد كهذا بكل هذه الكمية من المراجع ؟!! احسب كدة وقول لي الزمن المقدر وانت من نفسك هاتعرف اني ماعنديش وقت الا اني اكتب فقط وكمان عشان تصدق هاتلاقيني كنت ببقى موجود في الليل تقريبا فقط ، وهكذا كنت معكم في البالتوك ، طبعا ده كله بالإضافة اني مش موجود قدام الجهاز 24 ساعة ! هو انا ماورييش الا الردود ولا اية !!!

احسبها بنظام ولا تظلمني




> *وماذا تعرف عن الله اصلا ؟*


هل ده ردك على كلامي ؟:



> * 			 				بتشركني في الموضوع بأني " لم اكتب في الموضوع " و" لم ابلغ " هذا  بإعتبار اني مشرف ومتواجد 24/24 ساعة في الموضوع !! اتقى الله وشوف بتطلب  اية ، هو انا ماوراييش شغلة الا الموضوع ده ؟!! 			 		*





> *هل ترضى ان اقول على النقد النصي انه علم ....
> 
> هل ترضى ؟*



قل ما تريد ، فأنا كما قلت لك لا اهتم الا بالكلام في الكتاب المقدس ...



> * انت لا تسطتيع ان تقول ما قلته في حق الرسول او القرآن الكريم او علم الحديث من قلة ادب امام وجه اي مسلم*


طبعا هذا خروج عن كلامي أصلا !!

انظر الى كلامي :

* 			 				اية الفارق اني اكلمك هناك على البالتوك ( مع مسلمين اهو ) واني اكلمك هنا وهناك ( في المنتديين ) ، ( مع مع مسلمين ايضاً ) ؟؟ 			 		


يعني في الحالتين متخفي كما تقول وراء شاشة ومع ذلك لا اسب !! فأنت تظلمني وتكيل الإتهامات بالباطل بل وتضع لها مبررات هى اوهن وابطل !

وانا لا اقول هذا امام مسلم او خلفه ! إلا ان كنت تعتبرني الله لا إخطيء ! ففي هذا كلام آخر !

*


> *المباديء لا تتجزء يا ما تمثل الاحترام*



ركز في سؤالي يا طارق : 
انت اتهمتني اني بشتم مقدسات المسلمين ، وانا من حقي اني اقول لك فين اني سبيت اي مقدس اسلامي وسألتك وقلت :



> * 			 				اصبر بس ، قبل ما تسامحني او ماتسامحنيش ، مش لازم تقول لي فين هو المقدس الإسلامي اللي غلط فيه ؟ خلي بالك " مقدس اسلامي " . 			 		*





> * وانا لا انقل هذه القذارات ولا اساعد في ان يشمئز منها غيري*



طيب يعني انت المفروض تتهمني وخلاص !! طيب اعمل انا اية !!



> *الانسان المحترم الحقيقي هو من يبتكر الظروف كي يعبر عن ذاته لا بان يتحجج بانه لا يوجد قسم للاعتذارات*


دا انا تففنت وابتكرت وخرجت عن الموضوع خالص عشان اثبت لك خطأ الصورة التي وصلت عني !

فمثلا ، 
كل ما اتيت به انت ليس سباب مني انا  
كل ما اتيت به انت ليس سباب مني انا في هذا الموضوع
كل ما اتيت به انت ليس سباب مني انا في اي مقدس إسلامي
كل ما اتيت به انت ليس سباب مني انا حذفته وقدمت اعتذار عليه سواء فعلته انا او غيري 

وهذا كله بالإضافة إلى سبك المستمر لكل ما تتخيله والتهكم وعدم حذفك للسخريات إلى الآن بل وتحميلي حمل اكبر مني وجعلي إلله لا أخطيء !

وبعد كل هذا مازلت تدعوني بالمناق !!


تقدر تقول لي هنا شتمتني ليه :



> هذه الصورة دليل تدليس* صناديق القمامة* هذه



فاكر مكان الكلام ده ولا لأ ؟

اهو الموضوع ده سجل رقم قياسي في السب وانت مشارك به ، والمفاجأة أني قرأت هذا الموضوع قبل كلامي معك على البالتوك ولم اذكره لك لبدء صفحة جديدة من الحوار العلمي المحترم وكان الموضوع لم يكن من الأساس ! هذا انا !



> * وان كنت على حق لكنت فعلت ، ولكن شيمة النفاق هي الاظهر*



ما انا فعلت ؟

انت شوف الظروف وشوف هل انا بكذب عليك ولا لأ

هل في قسم في المنتدى لحاجة زي كدة ؟ طيب لو نفترض اني فتحت موضوع في اي قسم ، هل هايستمر لنصف ساعة ؟ ولا هايتحذف ؟ وساعتها هاترجع تقول لي ( نظرية المؤامرة ) ، اني مافتحتش الموضوع اصلا او اني مرتب مع المشرفين انهم يحذفوه !! وهاتطلب تثبيت الموضوع في المنتدى ، طيب انا مجرد عضو في المنتدى اعمل اية ؟! ، تحب اكتب اعتذار في توقيعي ؟!

الصراحة مش عارف اعمل اية اكتر من كدة ! كل شيء ممكن اعمله عملته ولسة بطلب أي شيء ممكن آخر !

رجاء شوف اي في استطاعتي انا ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2011)

بس برضو انا عايز اعرف ، اللي يشتم " يسوع " ( الإسم المسيحي ) بألفاظ نابية وبالأم وغيرها ، تسميه اية ؟ 
ونفس السؤال على اللي شيتم " عيسى " ( الإسم الإسلامي ) تسميه اية ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2011)

*مولكا الرجاء منك شخصيا لو لاقيت كلام فى الموضوع وفى صلب الموضوع انقله وهنرد عليه ونطحنه زى مبيحصل 
اى شخصنة وقلة ادب متردش سيبه فى حالة الهيجان اللى هو فيها معلش الصدمة كانت كبيرة عليه لما خلينا كل كلمة فى الموضوع تشهد لاعاقته الفكرية 
شوف يا حبيبى انت قاعد تكلم مولكا كانه هو اللى غلط فيك مولكا ملوش دعوة وهو طلب منى انى مقلش كلمة تجرحكوا فى محاسيسكم 
بس للاسف انى لاقيت العينات الىل بكلمها شوية سفلة يبقى ياخدوا فوق دماخهم
هقولك معلومة بسيطة يمكن متعرفهاش عنى انا حتى فى حياتى العادية بعيد عن المنتدى والكلام دا اللى بحطه فى دماخى بخليه يعيط 
فانا كنت عايز اوصلك رسالتبن  واعتقد وصلوا انك علميا اقل من صفر وهذا من اثبتناه وقاعد تشتم وتقل ادبك واظهرت سفالة معتادة وبالرغم من كدا طحناك وطحنا موضوعك الاهبل اللى ملوش وش من قفا وانتهينا ومش عارف تجمع كلمتين على بعض
الرسالة التانية ان قلة الادب سهلة بل اسهل ما يمكن وممكن باقل الوسائل الممكنة اخليك تعيط بدل الدموع دم 
وانت تعرف جيدا اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى انك فاشل فى الاسلاميات ولو مسكناك فيها هنخليك تولول 
اسمعونى كلكم
انا استفزيته بايه
هو قاعد يدلس على العيال اللى عنده فى المنتدى ويعمل مسرحيات حمضانة والقساوسة بيطمسوا بشارات الحق بالرسول الكريم والكلام الاسلامى الحمضان اللى الواحد قرف منه ومعلوش دليل واحد غير ادغاث احلام
انا شلت الرسول الكريم وحطيت ابن امنة
هو شايف ان كلمة ابن امنة مش عجباه وفيها استفزاز وانا شايف انها حقيقة مهو ابن امنة ايه مشكلتك
هو بيزعل اوى ويحز فى نفسيته لما اقول عليه وثنى وبقول ان رسوله وثنى 
مع انها مش شتيمة دى حقيقة لان كل من اتخذ الها اخر غير يهوه القدير اله اسرائيل من الهه الامم هو وثنى المطلوب منى اسميه ايه لما الاقى واحد بيطبق شعائر وطقوس وثنية امتدادا لاجداده القريشيين؟؟؟؟
انت شايفها شتيمة انا شايفها حقيقة 
لما اقول عن رسولك راجل بدوى وجاهل انت شايفها شتيمة انا شايفها حقيقة لانه بالفعل راجل بدوى وجاهل اذا كان هو مش فاهم اى حاجة فمبالك بان يكون الىل مش فاهم اى حاجة عنده وحى الهى الا بقة ان الاله عندكوا اصلا مش فاهم حاجة
المشكلة انك بتعتبر الحقيقة شتيمة
لما اقول لحضرتك انك جاهل دا حقيقة لانه موضوع بلا مرجعية واحدة اكيد فى عُرف العلم والمنطق هو الجهل بعينه
لما نقول على حضرتك مدلس دى حقيقة مش شتيمة انك تتطبق كلام حدث من الاف السنين على رسولك الهاشمى تبقى كارثة ومصيبة مش مصيبة دى نصيبة 
بالرغم من كدا لما زعلت واتشنجت وهجت مولكا طلب منى احذف الكلام دا وقولتله حاضر علشان مبقاش حجر عثرة لمن يريد التعرف على المسيح مش لسواد عيون رسولك 
على الجانب الاخر 
لما واحد يتنرفز ويقولك يسوعك الشاذ اللى كان بيحب يوحنا 
دى قلة ادب وسفالة ونتاج انه عارف قصة رسولك مع الرجالة فى السوق لما كانوا بيقبلوا كشحه وزاهر اللى كان بيحك فيه من ورا 
دى اسمها قلة ادب واسمها اللى فيا برميه على اللى قدامى 
لما واحد يطلع ويقول يسوعهم ابن ال وابن ال وابن ال وابن ال 
دى قلة ادب وسفالة وبتبين اصالة تربيتكم الشوارعية ومبزعلش لان الشوارعية اصلهم شوارعى وبنشفق عليكم ونقول بكرة يخف  
وهو دا الفرق بينا وبينكم 
محدش فينا بيمثل دور الحمل لان فعلا مولكا مغلطش فيك ولو تقصدنى انا انت متهمنيش من اساسه ولا انت ولا رسولك ولا الهك وكنت مستعد اخليك تعيط  واسال مولكا بينك وبينه قوله كدا انا كنت مجهزلك ايه كنت هروقك بيه واخليك تبكى بدل الدموع دم بس فكتنى منك لانك اصلا ملكش قيمة  انا اللى يهمنى المسيح ومن يريد ان يتعرف عليه فقط  وحذفت الكلام دا علشان نركز فى الموضوع
فى النهاية 
معندكش كلمتين ينفعوك فى الموقف البايخ دا قبل متقول يا فكيك 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2011)

إليكم أقول ، إنتهى حواري معكم فانا لا اضيع وقتي مع شخص لا يقدر أن يضبط اعصابه ويمرر مشاركة واحدة بدون سباب ، فمحترمين المسلمين هم أولى بوقتي منك .. انتهى حواري معك ولو وجدت لك موضوع به نسبة أقل من السباب عن النسبة القياسية التي سجلتها في مواضيعك والتي عرضنا بعض منهم هنا سأبدأ في التفكير لأن أعود واقرا كلامك مرة أخرى ، .. لا وقت لي لأضيعه مع سباب في سباب ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2011)

وبالمناسبة ، اعطيني الكتب العبرية التي قلت اني لو طلبتها ستعطيها لي ، فكما تعلم أن الإنسان يحب الزيادة ، وانا اريد إكثار الكتب لكي أصل إلى جمع كل الكتب في كل المجالات المسيحيية ، فسأنتظر منك الكتب ولنرى كم كتاب ستعطينا ...


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2011)

*انتهى يا مولكا وخد اللى فيه النصيب فوق دماخه وياريت تتحرى الدقة والمرجعية قبل متفضح نفسك الفضايح المخزية دى
وان وجدت مرجع واحد محترم ينافى ماعرضناه وطرحناه وطحنا موضوعك الاهبل بيه لا تتردد فى طرحه وستجد دوما ما يعجزك ان تتفوه امامه كما فعلنا معك وسنفعل مع امثالك الى يوم الدينونة مسلمينكم الى دينونة المسيح الىل مش هتقدر تفتح بقك قدامه بعد لما عرفت الحق ورفضته وهيسلمك عنادك للهلاك الابدى وانا اشكر الهى انى اعطانى ان اعرفه واتخلص من فساد معتقدات لا ترتكز سوى على الكذب والنصب وقلة الحيلة والادب 
 نختم معاك كما قال الوحى الالهى الحق الذى لا غيره 
**وَمُنَازَعَاتُ أُنَاسٍ فَاسِدِي الذِّهْنِ وَعَادِمِي الْحَقِّ، يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ التَّقْوَى تِجَارَةٌ. تَجَنَّبْ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ.*


*وَالْمُبَاحَثَاتُ الْغَبِيَّةُ وَالسَّخِيفَةُ اجْتَنِبْهَا، عَالِمًا أَنَّهَا تُوَلِّدُ خُصُومَاتٍ،*
*24 وَعَبْدُ الرَّبِّ لاَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَ، بَلْ يَكُونُ مُتَرَفِّقًا بِالْجَمِيعِ، صَالِحًا لِلتَّعْلِيمِ، صَبُورًا عَلَى الْمَشَقَّاتِ،*
*25 مُؤَدِّبًا بِالْوَدَاعَةِ الْمُقَاوِمِينَ، عَسَى أَنْ يُعْطِيَهُمُ اللهُ تَوْبَةً لِمَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ،*
*26 فَيَسْتَفِيقُوا مِنْ فَخِّ إِبْلِيسَ إِذْ قَدِ اقْتَنَصَهُمْ لإِرَادَتِهِ.*
*ولم اجد يعبر عن شخص سباب وقليل الادب زيك اكثر تعبيرا عن هذا عسى الرب الاله الحى يفيقك من غيبوبتك فى الضلال وتعرف طريق خلاصك وتتوب الى المسيح الهك يهوه القدير اللى متعرفوش وتكتشف طريق الضلال والكفر اللى انت ماشى فيه واللى نهايته هلاك 
ربنا يهديك ويشفيك 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*تمخض  الجبل فولد فأراً ... فبعد فترة لم يقدم فيها أي شيء لا علاقة له بالموضوع  وما قدمه قبلها تم هدمه كأنه لم يكن ، فيعود الأن وبعد كل هذه المُدة برد  استنكف أن ارد عليه ولكن لأجل المخدوعين فأنا ارد على مثل هكذا مواضيع لا  يوجد فيها ولا نقطة واحدة تقيمها ، سواء كانت مني انا أو من المعترض ..*​ 
* نعود من جديد مع رد على مشاركة كوميدية كوميدية ...*​* 
*


> *  قال النصراني صاحب آيات النفاق الأربع *


*بخصوص " النصراني " فلتدخل الى هنا وترينا ما لك : مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !*

* وأما عن تكرار كذبك في " **صاحب آيات النفاق**  " فلم تثبت أي واحدة فضلاً عن الأربعة ، وقد رددنا على ما ادعيته رداً  بالتواريخ ولم ترد بل عاودت تكرار نفس الكلمات وكأنك لا تقرأ العربية في  كلامنا عندما رددنا على كلامك لتخدع البسطاء من زوار منتداك المهجور.*



> * مع ملاحظة كيفية كلامه ومديحه في الدكتور جواد العلي رحمه الله ، ولو ان كلامه ومدحه لا وزن ولا قيمة له .*


*أولا  : اين هذا المديح والكلام الذي تدعيه علىّ ؟ هذا نقل لمؤهلاته فقط كما   حصل عليها !! فأين هذا المديح !؟ هل عندما اقول عن دكتور انه دكتور يعتبر   اني امدحه !؟ او مهندس أنه مهندس أكون قد مدحته !!؟ ما هذا المستوى من   الفهم يا مدير المنتدى ؟ أمثل هذا الفكر يقود منتدى !!؟*

* ثانيا : إذا كان كلامي انا الذي ليس هو كلامي بل نقل لمؤهلاته لاقيمة له فكلامك انت عن كلامي أنا ماذا يكون ؟!:t9:*



> *  ولو كان نظر هذا النصراني لهامش كتاب المفصل في هذا المرجع ، فقد قام  دكتور  جواد بتعزيته إلى " قاموس الكتاب المقدس "2/ 88 فما بعدها .*


*المشكلة والمصيبة بل والطامة الكبرى أني نظرت وتعمدت عدم إيضاح اني نظرت لكي تقع في هذا الكلام الذي قلته وقد كان ووقعت فعلاً*

 * لو نظرت انت إلى الهامش لن تجد " قاموس الكتاب المقدس "2/ 88 فما بعدها " فقط بل ستجد أيضاً " A Religios Encylopaedla or Dictionary of Biblical, Historical ***torinal, and Practical Theology, by, **Philip Schaff, 1894, Vol., I, P., 122** "*

* وعليه نقول لك الآتي ونتمنى من الله ان تحاول الرد على كلامنا عكس ما تفعله في موضوعك ..*

* السؤال الأول : ما هو القاموس الذي ذكر أن " **MASSA HA-arab** " لا يقصد بها " **المعنى المفهوم من "بلاد العرب" في الزمن الحاضر أو  في صدر الإسلام** " ، ( وركز على كلمة " الإسلام " دي ) ؟ *

*  هذا السؤال هذا لانك اعتمدت في ردك هذا على ان جواد العلي لا يُقر بأن "  مسا ها عرب " هى ليست شبة الجزية العربية الحالية بل انه ينقل عن قواميس  فقط ولا يوافقها ، فلابد ان تثبت انه نقل كلاما عن " الإسلام " من المصادر  المشار إليها ، وإلا فسيكون الكلام من جواد العلي نفسه وبالتالي فهو يقوله  ويقرّه وبالتالي كلامك أنت لا قيمة له لانك حاولت نفس ما أقره هو بنفسه  وليس بنقله *

* السؤال الثاني : قل لنا ، هل تخالف أنت **Philip  Schaff الذي ينقل عنه الدكتور جواد العلي ؟! ، قلها بصريح العبارة ، هل  تخالفه ؟ نعم أم لا ؟!! ( بعد تعليقك سآتيك بتعليق جميل ) *


*السؤال الثالث : قل لنا ، ما هو هذا المصدر "  قاموس الكتاب المقدس "2/ 88 فما بعدها " اطلعنا عليه ...

*


> *وهو لا يختلف  عن الدفوعات التي قدموها خلال الموضوع ورددناها*


*قدمنا اية ؟ قول تاني كدة ؟ دفوعات ؟!! ، وقلت اية انت ؟ رددت اية يا مدير المنتدى ؟*

* أرنا كيف رددت كلام المراجع العلمية بوضعك للمشاركات*

* يبدو انك كتبت هذه المشاركة بسرعة ولم تدرك ماذا تكتب:t9:

*


> *واثبتنا ان العربية ليست هي  الجزء الجنوبي من مملكة يهوذا فقط ، بل انها العربية بأطرافها المترامية .*





> * فهو كلام مردود ، تناولناه ورددنا عليه *


*احسن حاجة فيك ، الكلام ، لكن عند الإثبات لا نجد الدليل ويعاد نفس الكلام !!*

* انت بتتكلم عن موضوع تاني ولا اية ؟!!*

* قل لنا كدة على مشاركاتك التي رددت فيها على المراجع العالمية ؟!*



> *ولا يوجد أدنى شك في ان الجزيرة العربية بأكملها ارض بداوة وأعرابية ،  وموطن عزلة ووحشة وخطر كما عرفت*


*يا  مدير المنتدى افهم من أول مرة وماتخليناش نكرر نفس الفكر تاني ، الدكتور  جواد العلي هنا لما بيتكلم بيتكلم عن امرين ، واحد لغوي والآخر تاريخي  ولهذا تكلم عن لفظة معينة " MASSA HA-arab  " فلأنه دكتور ويعرف بعض الشيء قد أصاب في نقل المعنى اللغوي والمعنى  التاريخي الجغرافي ولهذا تكلم عن لفظ معين في سفر اشعياء بحسب مفهوم كلمة "  عرب " في هذا الزمن وبعدها أكمل تاريخياً ماذا حدث لهذه اللفظة ، ولكن  لانك لا تعلم وتريد ان تجمع القصاصات لتحاول ان تثبت نبوة لن تثبت حتى  بإعتبار كل ما تريد انت ، فقد وقعت في سقطات تاريخية كبيرة ومرجعية أكبر  وانا احسبها عن عمد وليس مجرد سقطات ، فقد خلط كل الأزمان في عصر اشعياء  النبي ( ومعنى كلمة العرب فيه ) الى القرن السادس ( ومعنى كلمة العرب فيه )  بدون اي علم ولا بالطبع دليل ! *

* وها انا اكررها لك ، افترض ما تريد ان تفترض وقل لي كيف تثبت ان هذه نبوة عن رسول الإسلام !!*

* أرأيت مدى بساطة الموضوع !؟

*


> * فقد فسره في بداية كتابه قائلاً :*





> * ونحن  إذ نطلق لفظة "عرب" و"العرب" على سكان البلاد  العربية؛ فإنما نطلقها  إطلاقًًا عامًا على البدو وعلى الحضر، لا نفرق بين  طائفة من الطائفتين،  ولا بين بلد وبلد. نطلقها بمعنى جنسية وقومية وعلم على  رس له خصائص وسمات  وعلامات وتفكير يربط الحاضرين بالماضين كما يربط الماضي  بالحاضر. المفصل 1 / 13 .*


*ما  هذا يا مدير المنتدى يا أمين ؟!! أهذه هى الأمانة العلمية التي تتعامل بها  مع قراء المنتدى من اخوتك الذين يعتمدون عليك في تلقي علمهم ؟ أتضلهم بهذه  السهولة ؟!! لماذا وقفت هنا عند هذا الحد ولم تكمل كلامه كله في هذا الصدد  !!؟ أهذه هى الأمانة !!؟ عموماً سنعرض كلامه ونرى ماذا يقول من تحاول  التملص من كلامه ..*



*ونحن إذْ نطلق لفظة "عرب" و"العرب" على سكان البلاد العربية؛ فإنما نطلقها إطلاقًًا عامًا على البدو وعلى الحضر، لا نفرق بين طائفة من الطائفتين، ولا بين بلد وبلد. نطلقها بمعنى جنسية وقومية وعلم على رسٍّ له خصائص وسمات وعلامات وتفكير يربط الحاضرين بالماضين كما يربط الماضي بالحاضر.*
* واللفظة بهذا المعنى وبهذا الشكل، مصطلح يرجع إلى ما قبل الإسلام؛ ولكنه لا يرتقي تأريخيًّا إلى ما قبل الميلاد، بل لا يرتقي عن الإسلام إلى عهد جدّ بعيد؛ فأنت إذا رجعت إلى القرآن الكريم، وإلى حديث رسول الله، وجدت للفظة مدلولًا يختلف عن مدلولها في النصوص الجاهلية   التي عُثر عليها حتى الآن أو في التوراة والإنجيل والتلمود وبقية كتب   اليهود والنصارى وما بقي من مؤلفات يُنَادَوْنَ مِنْ مَكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ} 2.*
* وإذا ما سألتني عن معنى لفظة "عرب" عند علماء العربية؛ فإني أقول لك: إن  لعلماء العربية آراء في المعنى، تجدها مسطورة في كتب اللغة وفي المعجمات؛  ولكنها كلها من نوع البحوث المألوفة المبنية على أقوال وآراء لا تعتمد على  نصوص جاهلية ولا على دراسات عميقة مقارنة، وُضعت على الحدس والتخمين، وبعد  حيرة شديدة  في إيجاد تعليل مقبول فقالوا ما قالوه مما هو مذكور في الموارد  اللغوية  المعروفة، وفي طليعتها المعجمات وكتب الأدب، وكل آرائهم تفسير  اللفظة وفي  محاولة إيجاد أصلها ومعانيها، هو إسلامي، دوّن في الإسلام.*
* وترى علماء العربية حَيَارى  في تعيين أول من نطق بالعربية؛ فبينما يذهبون  إلى أن "يعرب" كان أول من  أعرب في لسانه وتكلم بهذا اللسان العربي، ثم  يقولون: ولذلك عرف هذا اللسان  باللسان العربي، وتراهم يجعلون العربية لسان  أهل الجنة ولسان آدم،   أي: أنهم يرجعون عهده إلى مبدأ الخليقة، وقد كانت  الخليقة قبل خَلْق   "يعرب" بالطبع بزمان طويل، ثم تراهم يقولون: أول من تكلم  بالعربية ونسي   لسان أبيه إسماعيلُ، أُلْهِم إسماعيل هذا اللسان العربي  إلهامًا، وكان أول   من فُتِق لسانه بالعربية المبينة، وهو ابن أربع عشرة  سنة3. وإسماعيل هو  جدّ العرب المستعربة على حد قولهم.*

*  والقائلون إن "يعرب" هو أول من أعرب في لسانه، وإنه أول من نطق بالعربية،   وإن العربية  إنما سميت به؛ فأخذت من اسمه، إنما هم القحطانيون، وهم يأتون   بمختلف  الروايات والأقوال لإثبات أن القحطانيين هم أصل العرب، وأن  لسانهم  هو  لسان العرب الأول، ومنهم تعلّم العدنانيون العربية، ويأتون  بشاهد من شعر   "حسان بن ثابت" على إثبات ذلك، يقولون: إنه قاله، وإن قوله  هذا هو برهان  على أن منشأ اللغة العربية هو من اليمن. يقولون إنه قال:*
* تعلمتم من منطق الشيخ يعرب ... أبينا؛ فصرتم معربين ذوي نفر*
* وكنتم قديمًا ما بكم غير عجمة ... كلام، وكنتم كالبهائم في القفر1*
* ولم يكن يخطر ببال هؤلاء أن سكان اليمن قبل الإسلام كانوا ينطقون بلهجات  تختلف عن لهجة القرآن الكريم، وأن من سيأتي سيكتشف سرّ "المسنَد"، ويتمكن  بذلك من قراءة نصوصه والتعرف على لغته، وأن عربيته هي عربية تختلف عن هذه  العربية التي ندوّن بها،  حتى ذهب الأمر بعلماء العربية في الإسلام بالطبع  إلى إخراج الحميرية  واللهجات العربية الجنوبية الأخرى من العربية، وقصر  العربية على العربية  التي نزل بها القرآن الكريم، وعلى ما تفرع منها من  لهجات كما سأتحدث عن  ذلك فيما بعد. وهو رأي يمثل رأي العدنانيين خصوم  القحطانيين.*
* والقائلون إن يعرب هو جدّ العربية وموجدها، عاجزون عن التوفيق بين رأيهم  هذا ورأيهم في أن العربية قديمة قدم العالم، وأنها لغة آدم في الجنة، ثم هم  عاجزون أيضًاعن  بيان كيف كان لسان أجداد "يعرب" وكيف اهتدى "يعرب" إلى  استنباطه لهذه  اللغة العربية، وكيف تمكن من إيجاده وحده لها من غير مؤازرة  ولا معين؟ إلى  غير ذلك من أسئلة لم يكن يفطن لها أهل الأخبار في ذلك الزمن،  وللإخباريين  بعد كلام في هذا الموضوع طويل، الأشهر منه القولان المذكوران  ووفق البعض  بينهما بأن قالوا: إن "يعرب" أول من نطق بمنطق العربية،  وإسماعيل هو أول  من نطق بالعربية الخالصة الحجازية التي أنزل عليها  القرآن1.*
* أما  المستشرقون وعلماء التوراة المحدثون؛ فقد تتبعوا تأريخ الكلمة، وتتبعوا   معناها في اللغات السامية، وبحثوا عنها في الكتابات الجاهلية وفي كتابات   الآشوريين فيه لفظة "عرب" هو نصّ آشوري من أيام الملك "شلمنصر الثالث"   "الثاني؟" ملك آشور2. وقد تبين لهم أن لفظة "عرب"  لم تكن تعني عند  الآشوريين ما تعنيه عندنا من معنى، بل كانوا يقصدون بها  بداوة وإمارة  "مشيخة" كانت تحكم في البادية المتاخمة للحدود الآشورية،  كان حكمها يتوسع  ويتقلص في  البادية تبعًا للظروف السياسية ولقوة شخصية  الأمير، وكان يحكمها  أمير  يلقب نفسه بلقب "ملك" يقال له "جنديبو" أي  "جندب" وكانت صلاته سئية   بالآشوريين. ولما كانت الكتابة الآشورية لا تحرك  المقاطع، صعُب على العلماء   ضبط الكلمة؛ فاختلفوا في كيفية المنطق بها،  فقرئت: "aribi" و "arubu" و  "aribu" و "arub" و "arabi" و "urbi" و "arbi"  إلى غير ذلك من قراءات3.  والظاهر أن صيغة "urbi" كانت من الصيغ القليلة  الاستعمال، ويغلب على الظن  أنها استعملت في زمن متأخر4، وأنها كانت بمعنى  "أعراب" على نحو ما يقصد من  كلمي "عُربي" و"أعرابي" في لهجة أهل العراق  لهذا العهد. وهي تقابل كلمة  "عرب" التي هي من الكلمات المتأخرة كذلك على  رأي بعض المستشرقين. وعلى كل  حال فإن  الآشوريين كانوا يقصدون بكلمة "عربي" على اختلاف أشكالها بداوة  ومشيخة  كانت تحكم في أيامهم البادية تمييزًا لها عن قبائل أخرى كانت مستقرة  في  تخوم البادية5".*

*  ووردت في الكتابات البابلية جملة "ماتواربي" "matu a-ra-bi"، "Matu   arabaai"، ومعنى "ماتو" "متو" أرض، فيكون المعنى "أرض عربي"، أي "أرض   العرب"، أو "بلاد العرب"، أو "العربية"، أو "بلاد الأعراب" بتعبير أصدق   وأصح؛ إذ قصد بها البادية، وكانت تحفل بالأعراب1. وجاءت في كتابة "بهستون"   بيستون"2 "behistun" لدار الكبير "داريوس"3 لفظة "أرباية" "عرباية"4   "arabaya"، وذلك في النص الفارسي المكتوب باللغة "الأخمينية"، ولفظة   "arpaya"" "m ar payah" في النص المكتوب بلهجة أهل السوس "susian"   "susiana" وهي اللهجة العيلامية لغة عيلام1.*
* ومراد البابليين أو الآشوريين أو الفرس من "العربية" أو "بلاد العرب". البادية التي في غرب نهر الفرات الممتدة إلى تخوم بلاد الشام.*
*  وقد ذكرت "العربية" بعد آشور وبابل وقبل مصر في نصّ "دارا" المذكور2. فحمل   ذلك بعض العلماء على إدخال طور سيناء في جملة هذه الأرضين3. وقد عاشت  قبائل  عربية عديدة في منطقة سيناء قبل الميلاد.*
* وبهذا  المعنى أي معنى البداوة والأعرابية والجفاف والقفر، وردت اللفظة في   العبرانية وفي لغات سامية أخرى، ويدل ذلك على أن لفظة "عرب" في تلك اللغات   المتقاربة هو البداوة وحياة البادية، أي بمعنى "أعراب". وإذا  راجعنا  المواضع التي وردت فيها كلمة "عربي" و "عرب" في التوراة، تجدها  بهذا المعنى  تمامًا؛ ففي كل المواضع التي وردت فيها في سفر "أشعياء"  "Isaiah" مثلًا  نرى أنها استعملت بمعنى بداوة وأعرابية، كالذي جاء فيه:  "ولا يخيم هناك  أعرابي4". فقصد بلفظة "عرب" في هذه الآية الأخيرة البادية  موطن العزلة  والوحشة والخطر، ولم يقصد بها قومية وعلمية لمجلس معين  بالمعنى المعروف  المفهوم.*
* ولم  يقصد بجملة "بلاد العرب" في الآية المذكورة والتي هي ترجمة "مسا هـ-   عراب" "MASSA HA-arab، المعنى المفهوم من "بلاد العرب" في الزمن الحاضر أو   في صدر الإسلام؛ وإنما المراد بها البادية، التي بين بلاد الشام والعراق   وهي موطن الأعراب1.*
*  وبهذا المعنى أيضًا وردت في "أرميا"، ففي الآية "وكل ملوك العرب" الواردة   في الإصحاح الخامس والعشرين2، تعني لفظة "العرب" الأعرابي"، أي "عرب   البادية" والمراد من "وكل ملوك العرب" و "كل رؤساء العرب" و" مشايخهم"،   رؤساء قبائل ومشايخ. لا ملوك مدن وحكومات. وأما الآية: "في الطرقات جلست   لهم كأعرابي في البرية"3، فإنها واضحة، وهي من الآيات الواردة في "أرميا".   والمراد بها أعرابي من البادية، لا حضري من أهل الحاضرة. فالمفهوم إذن من  لفظة "عرب" في إصحاحات "أرميا" إنما هو البداوة والبادية والأعرابية ليس  غير.*
*  ومما يؤيد هذا الرأي ورود "ها عرابة ha 'arabah" في العبرانية، ويراد بها   ما يقال له: "وادي العربة"، أي الوادي الممتد من البحر الميت أو من بحر   الجليل إلى خليج العقبة4. وتعني لفظة "عرابة" في العبرانية الجفاف وحافة   الصحراء وأرض محروفة، أي معاني ذات صلة بالبداوة والبادية، وقد أقامت في   هذا الوادي قبائل بدوية شملتها لفظة "عرب". وفي تقارب لفظة "عرب" و  "عرابة"، وتقارب معناها، دلالة على الأصل المشترك للفظتين. ويعدّ وادي  "العربة" وكذلك "طور سيناء" في بلاد العرب. وقصد بـ "العربية" برية سورية  في "رسالة القديس بوليس إلى أهل غلاطية"5.*




*   فلماذا لم تضع كلام الدكتور جواد العلي كاملاً واقتطعته وبترته بتراً   شنيعاً لتحاول ان تخدع القاريء البسيط ؟! أعلمت مستواكم العلمي ومستوى   الأمانة لديكم عن أمانتنا في البحث ؟*

* أقرأت ما قاله الدكتور عن علماء العرب وما قاله عن العلماء الغرب ؟*


* كان يجب عليك أن تخبيء الموضوع ولا تنظر إليه بدلاً أن تفعل هذه الأفعال الشنيعة في حق القاريء المسلم !!*


*  هنا ايضا الدكتور جواد يقر ويعترف ويصرخ بأعلى الأصوات على ان العربية لا  تعني ابداً المعنى المعروف عليه الآن ! فهل سترد عليه هو ايضاً ؟ ويضرب  كلام علماء اللغة وعلماء اللغة انفسهم ضربة بكلامٍ لا قيمة لكلامهم بعده !*




> *  فكلامه واضح ، وليت كان هذا النصراني فهم معنى كلامه دون ان ينقله هكذا ،    فهو يقول ان كلمة عرب تعني التبدي والاعرابية وتوسع هذا اللفظ حتى شمل    العرب كلهم لانهم اهل بدو وعرابة على حد قوله : " على اعتبار أنهم أهل    بادية وأن حياتهم حياة أعراب " ، ولهذا فهو يرى ان اطلاق كلمة العرب على كل   العرل اوقعهم بجهل كبير باحوال كثير من الشعوب .*​


*يا  عزيزي ، هل انت مدرك لما تنقل أم تنقل كلاما لم تقرأه أم ماذا بك بالضبط في  هذا الرد العجيب !!؟ بدأت اشعر أنك لم تكتب هذا الرد بل احد غيرك !! ما  هذا الذي تقوله !! تنقل كلاما يدينك وايضا كلام مبتور !!!

هل تستخف بعقلية القاريء المسلم لهذه الدرجة ؟!!


هل لم تقرأ :


*


> *وخلاصة ما تقدم أن لفظة "ع ر ب"، "عرب" هي بمعنى التبدي والأعرابية في كل اللغات السامية، ولم تكن تفهم إلا بهذا المعنى في أقدم النصوص التاريخية التي وصلت إلينا، وهي النصوص الآشورية، وقد عنت بها البدو عامة، مهما كان سيدهم أو رئيسهم. وبهذا المعنى استعملت عند غيرهم*


*وهل لم تقرأ :
*


> *ولم يكن في مصطلح ذلك اليوم كما قلت إطلاق لفظة "عرب" إلا على الأعراب عامة، وذلك عند جهل اسم القبيلة، وكانت تلك القبيلة بادية غير مستقرة، وقد رأينا أن العرب أنفسهم لم يكونوا يسمون أنفسهم قبل الميلاد، إلا بأسمائهم*


*وهل لم تقرأ :
*


> *ويُلاجظ أن عددًا من القبائل العربية الضاربة في الشمال والساكنة في العراق وفي بلاد الشام،  تأثرت بلغة بين إرم، فكتبت بها، كما فعل غيرهم من الناس الساكنين في  هذه  الأرضين، مع أنهم لم يكونوا من بني إرم. ولهذا حسبوا على بني إرم، مع  أن  أصلهم من جنس آخر. وفي ضمن هؤلاء قبائل عربية عديدة، ضاع أصلها؛ لأنها   تثقفت بثقافة بني إرم، فظن لذلك أنها منهم*


*فهل  أنت تقرأ ما تنسخ أم تضع كلاماً فقط بدون قراءة ؟ أو هل نسيت أصلاً ماذا  تريد أن تثبت وماذا تريد أن تنفي أم ماذا جرى لك ؟! ، ماذا بك ؟!

*


> * فجزيل الشكر للمرة الثانية للدكتور جواد العلي رحمه الله .*


*تحية خاصة لدكتور جواد العلي على نسفه للكلامك في هذه المشاركة :
*


> *واللفظة بهذا المعنى وبهذا الشكل، مصطلح يرجع إلى ما قبل الإسلام؛ ولكنه لا يرتقي تأريخيًّا إلى ما قبل الميلاد، بل لا يرتقي عن الإسلام إلى عهد جدّ بعيد؛ فأنت إذا رجعت إلى القرآن الكريم، وإلى حديث رسول الله، وجدت للفظة مدلولًا يختلف عن مدلولها في النصوص الجاهلية*


*تُشكر يا دكتور ، على ما نسفت به الشبهة التي لم تقم أصلاً ..*



*
بصراحة ، طريقة مخجلة لا تصدر من مدير لمنتدى وعضو في مراتب عالية في  منتديات آخرى !! ، أن تحاول التملص بهذه الطريقة السخيفة المُحرجة لتوهمنا  بأن الدكتور جواد لا يقتنع بما ينقله ولا يقره رغم أن هذا كان في مقدمة  كتابه كله ! فتخيلوا الزميل المدير يريد ان يضحك على المسلم البسيط ويقول  له ان الدكتور مش مقتنع باللي بينقله في أول كلامه في كتابه ، امال باقي  كتابه هايعمل فيه اية ؟!!


وبعدين عايزه ينقل من مين ؟!!! المصادر التاريخية الإسلامية جميعا تقريبا   مليانة الضعيف والمدسوس والإسرائيليات !!! هي دي المصادر اللي عايزه ياخد   منها !! :w00t:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*نستكمل   أعزائي مع الفاصل الكوميدي الكبير الذي حاول به ان يرد على كلام المراجع   بأضحوكات .. و أعدكم في هذا الجزء أني سأقدم لكم شرح وافٍ عن مستوى   العقليات لأعمدة و المنتديات الإسلامية ..
*​*



  المهم انه بدا رده بفرية جديدة علينا الا وهي اننا نسب تادرس يعقوب الملطي اذ يقول 

أنقر للتوسيع...


** " فرية " دي يا جماعة يعني إفتراء ، بس هو عايز يعمل نفسه بيفهم عن عوام   المسلمين في اللغة العربية فبيقول كلام لا يستعمله الغالبية منهم لكي   يصدقوه ويصدقوا كلامه بهذه الألاعيب لأنه يعرف أكثر منهم بحسب هذه   المصطلحات !!*​* 

وهو هنا يقول أني انا افتريت عليه
**



 ثم  يسرد صدر هذا الفصل ، ولست اعلم اي سب يعتبره لاني قلت عنه في  موضع "  تادرس يعقوب الملطي " او " الملطي " ، فهل ذكر اسمه يعتبر مسبة ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل من الممكن ان تطلعنا على اسمه بهذا الشكل كما جاء في كُتب له ؟ وتخبرنا متى يحل ذكر التعريف قبل الإسم بشكل عام ؟*

*



  ام انك تريد ان اضع له بعض الديباج قبل اسمه حتى لا اكون سببته ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا ، لا اريد ان تضع بعض الدبياجات ، فكيف نكشف أدبكم إن وضعتها ؟!*

*



  ثم ، هل تريد منا النفاق وان نرى التدليس والكذب على العوام ، ونمر عليه مرور الكرام ونسكت ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هذا في حد ذاته كذب وتدليس منك لن يمر علىّ ، فإنك رأيت حقاً ( وليس كذباً ككذبك ) ولكنه لم يعجبك فقمت بالسب بدون أن تثبت كلامك !*​*



 هل هذا ما تريده ؟ فإن كنت تعتبر انا ما كشفناه من تدليس لهؤلاء القمامصة  مسبات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  المشكلة انك لم تكشف تدليس ولا من يحزنون وإنما سرعتكم الكبيرة في المسبات   هى التي نحن اكتشفناها فقط على مر حوارنا معكم طيلة الأعوام الماضية وهى   التي تجعلك تسب بدون دليل كما اثبتنا وسنثبت دوماً ..




  فلماذا لم تقم بحذف اتهامكم لنا بهذه التهمة وهي جزء من عنوان  موضوعكم ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 نعود مع نفس الكلام الذي رددنا عليه ولكنه يمر عليه وينسى اللغة العربية ولا يقرأ !!

أولاً : لست مشرفاً لكي اعدل او خلافه ..
ثانيا : عندما اقول انا انك دلست فأنت فعلا تكون هذا ولا تستطيع ان تنفي هذا الوصف لك لأنه حقيقة كما بينا ونبين دوماً ...




  ثم كيف تعتبرها مسبة وانه عندما تحدثت عن شخوصهم كتبت بالحرف الواحد " القساوسة المبجلين " ؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 قد كتبتها سخرية ! والدليل انك لم تحتمل ان تنطق بكلمة نقيّة وسرعان ما أعدت الكرة وسببت مرة أخرى بدون دليل !!

فأنت قلت :




   والقساوسة    المبجلين قد حرفوا معاني هذه النبوة فدلسوا على العوام من خلال  إيهامهم    بأن معنى الكلمة في أصلها العبري مساءً وليس أرض العرب .  

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لغتك تظهرك ...




  الم اقل لك ان النفاق يجري في عروقك مجرى الدم  

أنقر للتوسيع...

 وهل تجاوزت عن الكذب والسباب في هذه الجملة أيضاً ؟ 




 فهذه هي اخلاق من يكذبون وينافقون ليقولون انهم محترمين ، هذا كان عن رده في البند الأول . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لم اخطيء في كلمة واحدة في الذي اقتبسته أنت ، فإنني قلت هذا بعدما اثبت   بالدليل أنك مخطيء وسببت القمص بدون وجه حق ولذلك كان كلامي وصفاً لانه كان   تبعا لأدلة واما انت فلا تملك إلا السباب بدون أدلة ، فتقول الشيء ولا   تثبته ولو توهمت انك اثبته فأقوم بالرد عليه فلا ترد انت علينا بل تعاود   السباب ! فأنها رخصتك للسباب كما قال الشيوخ المبجلين واثبتنا ان السب هذا   ممدوح !




  يقول على عموم المسلمين جهلة وهو كذاب ولا يعتبر ذلك مسبة ، وحينما نقول له يا جاهل استنادا على دليل يقول علينا اننا نسبه !! 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لم اكذب والدليل هو قسم الشبهات وقسم الإسلاميات ومن له وقت فليتفرج عليهما ..


واما عن كلامك فكما قلت لك ، انت تدعي وتظن انه يوجد دليل وعندنا ارى انا   كلامك فأرد عليه فلا ترد انت بل تعاود المسبة مع اني قد رددت واثبت خطأك   ولكنك لا يعنيك الرد بل المسبة !




 واعود لاذكر بأن الملطي او شنودة او غيره لا يستكبر ان نعلمه ما لا يجهله  طالما ان في يدينا الحجة والقرينة والعلم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 في هذه الجملة دليل صارخ على مدى عقل المسلم !
أولا : ازاي هاتعلمه ما لا يجهله !!!؟ يعني هاتعلمه ما يعلمه أصلاً !!؟ ربنا يهديك !
ثانيا : الموضوع هذا خير دليل على من يستخدم العلم ومن لا يستخدمه !!!!


وقد اوردت لك الأدلة ولم ترد علينا فلماذا !؟




  وكلامهم واضح جداً الا وهو حصر والجزم بان المعنى في النص هو كلمة عِرَف עֶרֶב اي مساء ، وليست عرَف עְרָב اي عرب . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 نأخذ مثالاً عملياً على وصفي له بالتدليس ..

لقد قال " وهو حصر " ، أليس كذلك ؟

حسنا ، فليخرج لنا من كلامهم الحصر المزعوم :




يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب الملطي 1  في تفسيره للنص :
جاء الأصل Ereb  وليس Arabia  ، وهو يعني " مساء " ، إذ يتحدث عن كل قاطني الظلمة .
ويقول القمص أنطونيوس فكري 2  في تفسيره :
وقيل أن كلمة العرب هما أصلها EREB  وليس ARABIA  تعني   مساءً فهي تشير لمن يعيش في العالم ولذات العالم . وتجارة العالم ما هي إلا   فقر ومساء .

أنقر للتوسيع...

  ؟ فإن لم يفعل فإنه يظل مدلساً ... وها نحن أطلعناكم على ما قاله والكلام   الذي اصدر هذا القول عليه ونطلب منه الرد وكالعادة لن يرد ! بل سيعاود   المسبات !




 وعليه فقد وضحت ان الكلمة تاتي باكثر من معنى طبقاً لطريقة نطقها ، وقدمت بعض منها في شكل جدول مبسط ،  

أنقر للتوسيع...

 وطريقة نطقها هذه لا تعرفها أنت ، وقد أتيت بالحروف الساكنة واثبت انت بنفسك انها تعني الكل !!




 و كلامنا هو نفس الكلام الذي اختاره اهل العلم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لنعود إلى اهل العلم ونرى كيف يدلس عليهم ..


The third ambiguous title may mean “against Arabia,” “in the evening,” or      “in the wasteland.” A tendency to expect the **** of a country in    such  a  title, connected with the ****s Dedan and Tema in vv 13 and 14, supports the first. Parallels to “Swampland” (v 1), “the wasteland” (13b), and “Valley of Vision” (22:1) support the last. Parallels to “night” (v 11) and “twilight” (v 4) might suggest the second. The overwhelming impression again is mystery and ambiguity. Dedanites are a people of Arabia (Cohen, ﻿IDB﻿ 1:812; LaSor, ﻿ISBE﻿ 1:909; Graf, ﻿ABD﻿      2:121–23). In Jer 49:8 and Ezek 25:13 they appear in connection  with     Edom as they do here in relation to the parallel burden (v 11,   “Seir”    and “Dumah”).

 
Watts,     J. D. W.  (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33     (Revised  Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas     Nelson,  Inc

“in the evening,”
“in the evening,”
“in the evening,”
“in the evening,”
“in the evening,”​
هل تأكدتم أنه مدلس بالأدلة ؟!



 فقريباً سيميتك الجهل . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم ترد بل سببت فقط ، أعيد السؤال الذي تهرب منه بطريقة مضحكة :

The third ambiguous title may mean “against Arabia,” “in the evening,” or      “in the wasteland.” A tendency to expect the **** of a country in    such  a  title, connected with the ****s Dedan and Tema in vv 13 and 14, supports the first. Parallels to “Swampland” (v 1), “the wasteland” (13b), and “Valley of Vision” (22:1) support the last. Parallels to “night” (v 11) and “twilight” (v 4) might suggest the second. The overwhelming impression again is mystery and ambiguity. Dedanites are a people of Arabia (Cohen, ﻿IDB﻿ 1:812; LaSor, ﻿ISBE﻿ 1:909; Graf, ﻿ABD﻿      2:121–23). In Jer 49:8 and Ezek 25:13 they appear in connection  with     Edom as they do here in relation to the parallel burden (v 11,   “Seir”    and “Dumah”).

 
Watts,     J. D. W.  (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33     (Revised  Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas     Nelson,  Inc

 “in the evening,”
“in the evening,”
“in the evening,”
“in the evening,”
“in the evening,”


هاترد ولا هاتشتم فقط ؟!



  تقديم الترجمات العربية الاجنبية والتي قالت ارض العرب ولم تقل المساء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا  خطأ منطقي وقعت فيه ! فالقمص هو نفسه أمامه الترجمة التي تقول " عرب "   ومع ذلك في تفسيره ( أكرر في تفسيره ) قال انها في الأصل تعني مساء !!

وهكذا فعل جيمس وات ! ،في الأصل الذي أمامه مكتوبة " the wasteland  " ومع  ذلك في تفسيره ( أكرر في تفسيره ) قال انها في الأصل يمكن أن تعني مساء ،  عرب ، قفر !!


فتعليقي على هذه الجزئية لم يكن لتحديد المعنى بل لوصفك القليل الأدب للقمص   انه دلس وان الكلمة لا يمكن ان تعني " مساء " ولهذا وضعت لك نفس الكلام   لجيمس وات !

فإن كنت ستقول على القمص هذا الكلام القليل الأدب فقله ايضا على جيمس وات !   فكلاهما قال أن المعنى يمكن لهذه الكلمة يمكن أن يكون " المساء " ، فهل   تجرؤ ؟!! 

لا مجال للهروب عزيزي ..




 والغريب هو اصراره في ان يتكلم فيما لا يعلمه وان يستمر في ان يهرف بما لا يعرف ، وهذه هي سمات الجهلة المتعالمين . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

سنرى من لا يعلم بحق ، في البداية ، جيمس وات ومفسروا WBC يتفقون معي في ما قلته ، فهل هو ايضا جهلة ؟!! 




 لا  يعلم هذا الجاهل ان الحرف الساكن عكس الحرف المتحرك هو الذي ياتي بدون  حركات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

حقاً ان فمك مليء بقذارات ومستنقع قذارة لا ينفذ ، من الذي تحدث أصلا عن الحروف المتحركة حتى تقول أني اعرف او لا اعرف !؟!!

انت بتخترع كلام من " عقلك " وترد عليه وتشتمني !!؟ 

وطالما بتتكلم حرفياً ، انا معاك للنهاية ، هات لي المصطلح ده من كتب اللغة العبرية "الحرف الساكن عكس الحرف المتحرك " :w00t:




 وهذا هو الاسم العلمي لها وليس تشكيل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
صراحة  وقفت كثيراً أمام هذه الكلمات ، واحترت ، هل  ارد على مثل هذه التفاهات أم  أتركها في منتداك بلا رد مثل مثيلاتها من  التفاهات التي قدمتها أنت في  موضوعك !! ، ومن جانب أخر حزنت على مستوى  مدراء المنتديات الإسلامية ! أهذا  هو المستوى !! ألا يوجد مستوى أعلى من  هذا ولول قليلاً !! بئس المستوى !

ولكن طالما بتتكلم حرفياً أيضاً فأنا معك عشان نشوف مين الجاهل ..


تعرف تعد لغاية كام ؟
كتاب : اللغة العبرية ( قواعد ونصوص ) للدكتور سيد فرج راشد
كتاب : قواعد اللغة العبرية ( قواعد ونصوص ) للدكتور فاروق محمد جودي و سعيد حرب

http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/8348/001bs.png
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7003/002o.png
http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/5194/003gg.png
http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/8602/004lk.png
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/2687/005m.png
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/3545/006kj.png
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/9987/007ia.png
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/672/008st.png
http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/5143/009gl.png
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/6526/010c.png
http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/9384/011jv.png
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/7627/012lo.png
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/5455/013zg.png
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/3328/014re.png
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2213/015ez.png
http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/6899/016x.png
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/3885/017x.png
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/53/018qo.png
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/9607/019hk.png
http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/6264/020e.png
http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/6343/021q.png
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/9282/022y.png
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/3130/023g.png
http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/1307/024.png
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8703/025sf.png​
 إذن،  مولكا مولكان و  الدكتور سيد فرج راشد و الدكتور فاروق محمد جودي و سعيد  حرب يقولون نفس  اللفظة وانت تعارضها وتقول انها ليست الإسم العلمي !! مع ان  هؤلاء حصلوا  على مرتبة الدكتوراه !! فهل ترفض كلامهم !!؟ 


وبمناسبة الـ " حركات " ، بلاش الـ " حركات " دي مع مولكا مولكان .. حظ أوفر في المرّات القادمة .. :08:




  وليس كما يقول دقة مترجم .... يعني ايه دقة مترجم ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وماذا اتوقع منك غير هذا !! لا تعرف اي شيء !
إذا كنت لم تفرق بين ما وضعه شمس من تعريف القاموس للكلمة وبين ذكره للتراجم التي أتت فيها ! فكيف ستعرف يعني اية دقة مترجم !!

-- كان هذا يا اخوة عن جهله بالعبرية كما بينّا بالصور والأدلة أمام الكل ، أما عن جهله بالعربية فإليكم الآتي :

ما هو تعريف كلمة " تشكيل " في اللغة العربية بالنسبة للحروف ؟ 
لنرى الإجابة :

معجم المحيط :http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/1096852.html

التَّشْكِيلُ  :  مصـ. -: إعطاء الشيء صورة/ الفنون التشكيلية تعني الرَّسمَ والنحت  والزخرفة/ تَشكيلُ الحكومة، أي تأْليفها وتسمية أَعضائها. -: في اللغة هو  ضبط الحروف بالحركات؛ يجري الآن تشكيل كتب القراءة للمرحلة الابتدائية  كلِّها.


معجم الغني : http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/3084850.html


تَشْكِيلٌ - [ش ك ل]. (مص. شَكَّلَ). 1."تَشْكِيلُ الْمَنْظَرِ": إِلْبَاسُهُ صُورَةً. 2."تَشْكِيلُ الكَلِمَةِ" : ضَبْطُ حُرُوفِهَا بِالحَرَكَاتِ. ​

ويقول لسان العرب ( أجزاء منه لانه كبير ومن يريد الكل فليدخل الى الرابط ) : http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/7070221.html

شكَل  الأمر يشكُل شَكْلاً التبس. والعنب أينع بعضهُ أو اسودَّ وأخذ في النضج.  وشكَل الكتابَ أعجمهُ أي قيدهُ بعلامات الإعراب. والدابَّة شدَّ قوائِمها  بحبلٍ.

----

ورُبَّما أُطلِق عند المدرّسين على الحركات وتوابعها كالتشديد ونحوهِ.




فهل هذه هى المستويات التي نحاورها ؟!! ، لا أخلاق ولا علم ولا منهجية ولا مستوى عقلي !

يعوزك 15 قرناً من الزمان تعَلُم بدون فقدان ولا ثانية واحدة حتى تصل لنصف أصغر عضو مسيحي  !!

الصراحة حاجة تكسف لما يكون مدير منتدى ومن يعدونه في مصاف الكبار في المنتديات الإسلامية بهذا المستوى !!
تناقض كلام العلماء ولا يعجبك اي كلام وتأتي في النهاية لتقول " يعني ايه " ، اتعلم وبعدها اتكلم ..




  كلمة غبية بصراحة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا   أحنا اثبتنا بالدليل الآن وامام الكل من هو صاحب الكلمات الغبية ! فعندما   نقول عنك انك " مجرد " جاهل فالدليل قد قدمناه سابقاً وبالتالي فهو وصف   وليس سب ! لكي لا تأتي وتقول انه سب !!



 وبعد ما اظهرناه من تدليس وتلاعب بالنصوص 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا  فعلا انت مدلس ، فلم تظهر انت تدليس ولا تلاعب بالنصوص فالقمص لم يغير في  النص تماما كما فعل وات ، فهل هو الآخر مدلس ؟!!



   ثمة ملاحظة صغيرة بعد ما توصلنا إليه من نتائج ، وهي أنه بأي حق يزعم   القساوسة أن المسلمون يفسرون أسفار كتابهم المقدس علي هواهم ، وهم في نفس   اللحظة يفسرون النصوص ويلوون أعناقها بطريقة فاضحة بطريق تخالف فهم وتفسير   اليهود لها ، وهذا المثال خير شاهد ودليل . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل      ثمة تدليس ! بل تدليسات ، ففعلاً المسلم لا يجرؤ أن يدخل الى التفاسير      المسيحيية على الإطلاق لأن كل تفسير نستطيع ان تستخرج منه ما يناقض   المسلم    صراحة ! فالمسلم عندما يدخل في التفسير إما يدلس على التفسير او   يقطتع  منه   ما يوافق هواه أو يلوى عنق التفسير ليحتاج التفسير الى تفسير   أو يظهر   بمظهر  عدم الفهم أو يأتي بتفاسير مضادة لكلامه ويضعها كحجة له  !  ( اه   صدقوني )  واللي مش مصدقني يدور على ادلة المسلمين في موضوع "  من  الذي مات   على الصليب  ؟ " ستجدون انهم يأتون بأقوال تدينهم كلها ومع  ذلك  يضعوها   كشاهد لهم !!  وعجبي ! وكما أثبتنا أن العلماء الغرب قالوا  بنفس  ما قاله   العلامة ابونا  تادرس يعقوب فالمسلم يتخيل أنه طالما هو  جاهل  لايعلم الشيء   وجاء من هو اعلم  منه بمقدار بعد السماء عن الأرض أن  الذي  يعلم اكثر منه  هو  الجاهل لانه  يعلم ما لا يعلمه المسلم ! ، وشيء  آخر ،  هل يوجد ولو  تفسير  واحد مسيحي  معتبر قال ان هذه النبوة عن نبي  المسلمين  محمد !!!!؟ ،  طريقة  المسلم في  البحث اللاعلمي كالآتي ، المسلم  يسأل نفسه  ما هى العقبة  الحالية  التي امامي  ؟ ويرد على نفسه بتحديد  العقبة ثم  يبحث عن اي كتاب  يؤيده في  كلامه ( بدون  اي علم ) ويقول "  هيييه " انا  كدة عدييت العقبة  الأولى (  ويعتبرها مسلم بها  ) ويخش على  العقبة التانية  ويسأل نفسه نفس  السؤال " أية  هى العقبة اللي  قدامي ؟ "  ويرد على نفسه  بتحديد العقبة  الثانية ويبحث عن  كتاب يؤيده في  كلامه  وهذا يعتبر أن  العقبة الأولى  والثانية صارتا من  المسلمات ! رغم انك  تجد  أن الكتاب  الأول ( الذي يؤيده )  يناقض ما يريد أن  يثبته هو في الكتاب   الثاني (  الذي يؤيده ايضاً ) وهكذا  المسلم يصنع  الأبحاث ! فهي عار على   العلم ان  تنسب لهم ، لهذا تجد مستوى  العلم لدى  المسلمين اقل من الصفر !  بل  لا  يظهر على خط الأعداد ! ، إنه  البحث الهزلي !  ، أذكرني هذا المسلم  بمسلم   آخر أدلته عبارة عن صور من  مجلات ميكي ماوس !!




وماتنساش ان استاذك التاعب بينقل من مجلة ميكي ماوس !!! 
مستوى مُشرّف الصراحة !




  فبأي حق يفعلون هذا ؟  

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هو " هذا " الذي تشر إليه !!؟



  ثم يتبعه هذا الكلام الطفولي الذي لا ينم الا عن غيظ في قلبه  لا ينبع الا من قلة حيلة واضحة ، وجهل اوضح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الكلام   الطفولي هو تعريف كلماتك في الموضوع والغيظ هو تعريف حالتك النفسية منذ  ان  بدأت الرد عليه وتم تعليمك درس شامل في كل شيء تقريبا في العلوم  المسيحيية...


​ 
كلمة أخيرة ، كن مؤدب في حديثك ...  فلا توجد ولا  طريقة واحدة لإنقاذ هذه الشبهة الساذجة من مرحلة التحليل  بعدما انتهت من  لحظة الموت.. وأعرف من تحاور أفضل لك من ان تستكشفه ، وأظن  انك الآن علمت  من هو الجاهل المتعالِم الأجوف المحتوى ..
​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

> قرأت هذا الكلام في تفسيره من فترة طويلة، أذكر أنني وقتها ضحكت كأنني لم أضحك من قبل في حياتي، فهل يقال يا قمص أنطونيوس في ن
> نطق كلمة وحركاتها قيل؟!



مع إفتراض حسن النية سأقول لك ، زد من تركيزك قليلاً ، فالقمص قال :


> *وقيل أن كلمة العرب هنا أصلها ereb وليس arabia تعني مساءً فهي تشير لمن يعيش في العالم ولذات العالم . وتجارة العالم ما هي إلا فقر ومساء .*


 فهو يقول " أصلها " ولم يقل أنه يحتمل أن ينطقها بالطريقة هذه أو تلك ! فرجاء التركيز !

  وهذا ما قاله العالم الذي جون وات ! فسبحان المسيح ، القمص انطونيوس يتفق مع العالم جون وات ويختلف معك ! وبعد هذا تقول :



> كان يمكن أن تسألنا





> فنحن أستاذتكم!


 لم تصلوا لمرحلة " تلامذة تلاميذنا " .. فلا تجتاز هذه المرحلة :w00t:


 والآن وامام الجميع نضع التناقض الحرفي بين كلامك وكلام العالم :

 يقول المسلم :


> وليس عرف التي تعني مساء!


 ويقول جون واتس :​

*13.a. ﻿lxx﻿ omits both words of the heading. בערב could mean “in the wasteland, desert” or “against Arabia” or “in the evening.” See also the same word in the next line.*​

*lxx Septuagint, Greek translation of the ot*​

*Watts,   J. D. W. (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33   (Revised Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (332). Nashville: Thomas   Nelson, Inc.*​



 بل والأنكى أن العالم في الترجمة لهذه الكلمة وضعها :


*Burden: In the wasteland.*﻿﻿​ *In the thicket in the wasteland they lodge,*﻿​ *the Dedanite wanderers.*​


*فهل رأيتم أيها القراء مدى علم هؤلاء ؟*​

* الغريب أن العالم بهذه الترجمة وبهذا التعليق ينسف الموضوع من أساسه إذ انه لا يوجد فيه " عرب " من الأساس !!*​



*  حظ أوفر المرات القادمة :99:*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



حقيقي يا وان موضوع غريب جدا

كيف يكون قمص .... واكرر قمص ويقول وقيل

أنقر للتوسيع...


كان بوسعي أن تراني عندما قرأت هه  الكلمات ! ، تخيل ، مسلم يتكلم في كلمة "  قيل " ، فتقريبا كتبكم كلها تحتوي  على " قيل " و " قالوا " ... إلخ ، وفي  النهاية لا تعرف المعنى !
 لنأخذ تفسير الطبري مثلاً في  كتابه " جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن " والذي  توفى ( الطبري بالطبع وليس  الكتاب! ) عام 310هـ فلاحظوا انه قريب من عهد  رسول الإسلام ويعرف العربية  جيداً وغيرها وهو من أكبر المفسرين إن لم يكن  أكبرهم بالفعل ، تعالوا لنرى  كم مرة ذكر كلمة " قيل " في كتاب واحد ، لنرى :* *


*​*
فـ ياللعجب أن مسلماً يتكلم في القيل والقال ؟؟* *
تحبوا ناخد مثال ؟ نأجلها للمرات القادمة ..* *

*


> * والانكي انه مفسر للكتاب المقدس ، ومعرفة اللغات الاصلية شرط اساس في ادوات المفسر *


* 
 أولاً : واتس يعرف اللغات الاصلية ومع ذلك قال نفس الكلام !* *
 ثانياً : مين اللي قال اساسا انه مايعرفش ؟!* *
 ثالثا : تعالى نشوف مفسرينك اللي بيتكلموا اللغة العربية وليس فقط يعرفونها ، هل كان لديهم أي علم في تفسير معنى الكلمة ؟* *
 لنأخذ مثال صغير :* *


 وقوله: (اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ) يقول تعالى ذكره: المعبود الذي لا تصلح العبادة إلا له الصمد.* *
 واختلف أهل التأويل في معنى الصمد،* *
 فقال بعضهم: هو الذي ليس بأجوف، ولا يأكل ولا يشرب.* *
 وقال آخرون: هو الذي لا يخرج منه شيء.* *
 وقال آخرون: قد انتهى سُؤدده.* *
 وقال آخرون: بل هو الباقي الذي لا يفنَى.* *

 ونسأل ونقول ، ما معنى " الصمد " الذي يكررها المسلم كل يوم تقريباً ويحفظها منذ نعومة أظافره ؟! * *

 ناخد مثال تاني ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



         ما لبث الا وان مارس هوايته  المعهودة بدفن راسه في الرمال 

أنقر للتوسيع...


حقيقي   انا اشعر بما تعانيه جراء هذا الموضوع وما حدث فيه لك ، واعلم انك تسقط  ما  حدث لك علىّ ، فصدقني لو كنت اعلم ان كل هذا سيحدث لك لما فعلت ما  فعلته  بك وكنت تجهالتك ، ولكن لسوء حسن حظك فانا لم اعلم ففعلت بك ما فعلت  ، فأنا  اعتذر لك ..




         فبحق الذي خلقنا وخلقكم ان كنت انا اجهل السبب الواضح، فماذا يقال عنك ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا   يوجد " إن " فأنت فعلت تجهل السبب بدليل انك سألت عنه منذ شهور ولم تستطع   ان تعرف وظللت تسأل ، اما عني ، فأترك الموضوع ليظل ذكرى لك في المنام 




          من الواضح انه يعاني من عدم الاحصاء اصلا وليس الاحصاء الكامل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 تبقى مصيبة لو  فهمت انت اني لما قلت الترجمات وبعدها قلت كلمة " من جهة "  كنت اقصد  الترجمات العربية فقط ؟؟!! وامصيبتاه على هذه العقول !!!

ولكن ! إمعانا في اكثار الكوابيس نكمل التعليق على ما تكلمت به :




الحياة

 نبوءة بشأن شبه الجزيرة العربية ستبيتين في صحاري بلاد العرب يا قوافل الددانيين

العربية المشتركة 

وحي على العرب بيتوا في صحراء العرب، يا قوافل الددانيين

الاخبار السارة

وحي على العرب بيتوا في صحراء العرب، يا قوافل الددانيين

الكاثوليكية

قول على العربة ( طبعا انت مش شايف اللون الأزرق ) ، في الغابة في العربة تبيتون يا قوافل الددانيين 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 كدة الصورة وضحت ولا كمان لا تقرأ ما تكتب انت ؟

الغريب انه ينسف كل الموضوع في ردوده هو اكثر من مرة !
فيضع تراجم تقول :






الحياة

 نبوءة بشأن شبه الجزيرة العربية ستبيتين في صحاري بلاد العرب يا قوافل الددانيين

العربية المشتركة 

وحي على العرب بيتوا في صحراء العرب، يا قوافل الددانيين

الاخبار السارة

وحي على العرب بيتوا في صحراء العرب، يا قوافل الددانيين

الكاثوليكية

قول على العربة ، في الغابة في العربة تبيتون يا قوافل الددانيين 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل   رأيتك الكلمات التي تقول " بشأن " و " على " ؟ هذه الكلمات تنسف كل  الموضوع  تماما من بدايته للنهاية ! لنها تؤكد ان هذا الوحي سيكون " بشأن "  وسيكون "  على " وليس " من العربية " !!


مساعدة جميلة يا مسلم !



شوفوا الجملة اللي جاية دي واضحكوا معايا عليها ، عشان تعرفوا ليه مش بنرد على العقول دي :





          ثم هذا اللفيف الطويل العريض من الترجمات الانجليزية وليأت لي بترجمة قالت من جهة هذه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 عايزني استخرج من ترجمات انجليزية - اكرر - انجليزية ( انجلييييزية يا عالم يا هووووو )، استخرج منها كلمة " من جهة " العربية ؟!!!!:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:

طيب اقول له اية ده ؟!! عايزني اطلع كلمة عربية من ترجمات انجليزية !! يا جماعة شوفوا لنا ناس فاهمه هى بتقول اية عشان نحاورها !

ومع ذلك :

* *
king James Version- The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim. 

Darby- The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim

American Standard Version- The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites.

Contemporary English Version- This is a message for Arabs who live in  the barren desert in the region of Dedan: You must order your caravans 

Bible in Basic English-  The word about Arabia. In the thick woods of  Arabia will be your night's resting-place, O travelling bands of  Dedanites

The MESSAGE- A Message concerning Arabia: You'll have to camp out in the desert badlands, you caravans of Dedanites
.
Amplified Bible- The mournful, inspired prediction -a burden to be  lifted up- concerning Arabia: In the forests and thickets of Arabia you  shall lodge, O you caravans of Dedanites [from northern Arabia

Bishops' Bible, 1568- The burthen concernyng Arabia. In the wooddes of  Arabia shall ye tary all nyght, euen in the streetes of Dedanim. 

Geneva Bible, 1587- The burden against Arabia. In the forest of Arabia shall yee tarie all night, euen in the waies of Dedanim. 

GOD'S WORD- This is the divine revelation about Arabia. You caravan of  travelers from the people of Dedan will spend the night in the forest of  Arabia.

Modern King James Version- The burden against Arabia: You shall stay in  the forest of Arabia, O traveling companies of Dedanites.

NIV- An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia

New King James Version- The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim. 

New Living Translation -This message came to me concerning Arabia:O caravans from Dedan, hide in the deserts of Arabia.

***ster Bible- The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall you lodge, you caravans of Dedanites

Young's Literal Translation- The burden on Arabia. In a forest in Arabia ye lodge, O travellers of Dedanim. 

Good News Bible- This is a message about Arabia. People of Dedan, you whose caravans camp in the barren country of Arabia

MARTIN- La charge contre l'Arabie. Vous passerez pêle-mêle la nuit dans la forêt, troupes de Dédanim
French Louis Segond Bible - Oracle sur l'Arabie. Vous passerez la nuit dans les broussailles de l'Arabie, Caravanes de Dedan

German Elberfelder Bible- Ausspruch über Arabien. In der Wildnis von Arabien müt ihr übernachten, Karawanen der Dedaniter.
*​*

هل رأيت اللون الأحمر في اتراجم أعلاه ؟ 

لي هنا تعليقات

أولا : يقول هو :




          من الترجمات الانجليزية 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 وأنا اسأله إن كان لديه شبه علم 
هل هذه التراجم " 

* *MARTIN- La charge contre l'Arabie. Vous passerez pêle-mêle la nuit dans la forêt, troupes de Dédanim
French Louis Segond Bible - Oracle sur l'Arabie. Vous passerez la nuit dans les broussailles de l'Arabie, Caravanes de Dedan

German Elberfelder Bible- Ausspruch über Arabien. In der Wildnis von Arabien müt ihr übernachten, Karawanen der Dedaniter.*​*
 "باللغة الإنجليزية ؟ هل هذه لغة انجليزيية ؟ أعلمتم مستوى المسلم كيف هو ؟


ثانيا : هل لاحظتم التراجم اعلاه بحق ؟ لاحظوا انه في هذا الرد ذاته اثبت   بطلان موضوعه في مشاركاته وها هو مرة اخرى يثبت ، فأنظروا الى ماذا قالت   بعض التراجم :

* 

*burden*​
*message*​
*word*​
*
أي حمل أو رسالة أو كلمة ! فأين هنا الحديث عن نبي !!
المشكلة ان عقل هذا المشكك في هذا الموضوع ينسج خيوطا من الوهم في الوهم ثم   يصدقها ويوهم نفسه بها ويظل يحيا ان ما يكتبه هو " بحث "بل وتجده يدافع  عن  هذا الوهم !! كلمة من هنا وكلمة من هناك أملا في ان يبني موضوع من  العدم !


كما قلنا سابقاً واكدنا بالمراجع ، النبوة تارخيية بحتة عن خراب بلاد العرب   في ذلك الوقت ( وليس الوقت الحالي ) ولا يوجد ولا نبي ولا وحي منه ولا   علاقة لموضوع سنة او خميسن بالموضوع !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



          فهل تكف ولو لمرة عن الكلام بجهل ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *صدقني انا اعلم ما تمر به  من ضيقات  نفسيه لا تجد ما ترد به الا السباب ، فالضربة قاضية والقضية  خاسرة ، فلم  يعد لك سوى السباب ولكن اذكرك بقول ابن عقيل :

* *اعلم أنه إذا انتهى الجدال إلى المسابة ، دل على أن الذي حمله على ذلك ضيق عطنه وانقطاعه عن حجته


* *فوفر على نفسك إخراج ما تمر به من مشاكل نفسيه جراء ما قمت به لك ولا تخرجه للعامة لكي على الأقل تكون موضع إحترام من المسلمين ..
* *



بهذه الترجمة اليهودية للعهد القديم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *أولا : لم تضع لنا المصدر الذي استقيت منه هذه " الترجمة " اليهودية للعهد القديم !
* *  ثانيا : ما الجديد ؟ مازلت تكرر ما تم الرد عليه لحفظ ما تبقى من ماء وجهك !   تكرر نفس ما كررته في الموضوع الأول تماما والذي رد عليه الدكتور هولي   بايبل أي أيضا على مدار سنين مازلت تكرر ! هل تعتقد ان بتكرارك لما تم الرد   عليه سيكون ذلك رداً ؟

* * ولكن أين المهرب ؟ لنعيد الكلام الذي هربت منه ولم ترد عليه بل كررت كلامك مرة اخرى :

* *أولاً :كونك لا تعلم فهذا يخصك وحدك ويلزمك ان تعلم فما علاقة عدم علمك بالـ " بحث " ؟
* *  ثانياً : توضيح بسيط هو ان كل التراجم تقريبا في كل العالم في كل العصور      بكل اللغات تقريباً ( أقول " تقريبا " لعدم الإحصاء الكامل ) تترجم  بتوضيح  "    من جهة " وليس فقط العربية ! فهل كل التراجم في كل العالم  اخطأت أم  انك    تجهل السبب الواضح ؟! بالطبع انت تجهل السبب الواضح !
* * ثالثاً : ترجم لي هذه الجملة  " I am Molka " ، هل ستترجمها الى " انا أكون      مولكا " ام الى " انا مولكا " ؟! اظن كلامي واضح جداً ، السبب يا سادة    هى   ان النبوات كلها المذكورة  تتكلم عن أماكن أو اشياء محددة مثل " وحي من جهة بابل " و " وحي من جهة مؤآب " و" وحي من جهة دمشق " و " وحي من جهة مصر " و" وحي من جهة برية البحر " و " وحي من جهة دومة " و " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " و " وحي من جهة وادي الرؤيا "       و " وحي من جهة صور " و " وحي من جهة بهائم الجنوب " فكلها اماكن أو  عن     بشكل عام عن أشياء محددة فكلمة " وحي مصر " تعني أن هذا الوحي  القادم   سيكون   بخصوص مصر ولذا تم ترجمتها الى " وحي من جهة مصر " أي وحي  الله   للنبي   أشعياء بن آموص بخصوص مصر " ولا أعرف ما هى الصعوبة في هذا  !!   فمعروف ان   بين اللغات توجد أشياء في اللغة المترجم منها لا يقابلها  اي   كلمات في اللغة   الأخرى فضلاً عن التراكيب اللغوية ! فهل خرج علينا  أي   يهودي وقال أن هناك   نبي للمسلمين سيقوم في بلاد العرب !!!!؟ ام ان  المسلم   أراد خلط الماء   بالزيت !؟






* * الغريب ان ها الشخص بحق لا يستطيع ان يرى ولم أتيقن هل هو يرى كبني آدم ام لا !
* * فإنظروا منذ قليل وضع ترجمات تقول بـ " burden " أي حمل أو عبء أو ثقل ويعود فيقول :
* *



مع التحفظ طبعاً على كلمة عبء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *ما هذا الإنفصام يا مسلم ؟
* * تستشهد بتراجم وبعدها تقول انك تتحفظ !! أتعتبر تحفظك له قيمة عندك فضلا ان يكون له عندنا !؟

* * مازال هذا المسلم يعيش في الوهم !
*​*

ثم يقول :




التي فصلنا فيها طيلة الموضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...



* * لم ترينا تفصيلك الذي لم نفصله ؟

* * !
* *



ويبقى السؤال قائماً عن مصدرية عبارة " من جهة "

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أنصحك بطبيب عيون لديه دكتوراه في مثل حالتك !
* * سبحان المسيح القدوس !
* * اضع له الكلام فلا يقرأه ويعود ويقول أننا لم نرد عليه !!
* * ألم تر هذا :
* *



أولاً :  الزميل يعتمد على الشبة ! ، أي " يأخذ    الأمور بالشبة " بلا دراسة و  الرجوع لأقوال العلماء الذين درسوا النصوص    وخرجوا لنا بالإجابة ،  فالزميل يقول أن طالما جاء حرف الجر البيت (  בּ     ) فله الحق أن يُنَصِّب نفسه مترجم من العبرية بل و مترجم حرفي !   فترجمها  "  وحي في بلاد العرب " ورغم ان حتى هذه الترجمة لاتؤثر في جعل   الآيات   المقدسة تتكلم عن نبي ولا غيره ولا تخدمه في موضوعه إلا اننا سنضع   أقوال   العلماء لير الكل ما الفرق بين العلم وعدمه ! ، ولن أعلق إلا   بالتظليل فقط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * ثانياً : أقوال العلماء ..
> 
> * * يقول ألبرت بارنز في هذه النقطة تحديداً :
> 
> *





> *Upon Arabia - (בערב  ba‛ărâb). This is an unusual      form. The title of  the prophecies is usually without the ב  (b)      rendered 'upon.' Lowth  supposes this whole title to be of doubtful      authority, chiefly because  it is missing in most MSS. of the Septuagint. The Septuagint connects it  with the preceding prophecy respecting Dumab, and makes this a  continuance of that. The preposition ב  (b) - 'upon,' means here  "respecting, concerning," and is used instead of על  ‛al as in Zechariah 9:1.       Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and       southeast of Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta,  on      the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea; and Arabia Felix,    lying    still further south. What part of Arabia is here denoted it  may   not  be   easy to determine. It is probable that it was Arabia  Petrea,    because   this lay between Judea and Egypt, and would be  exposed to    invasion by   the Assyrians should they invade Egypt; and  because this    part of Arabia   furnished, more than the others, such  retreats and    fastnesses as are   mentioned in Isaiah 21:13-15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هل ترى هذا أم لا ؟!
* *



وهنا يلتف حول الملاحظة ولا يرد عليها ، وكان يجدر الرد به على تلك  النقطة علمياً بإشتخدام حرف البيت قبل كلمة عرَف او ارض العرب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *ربنا يشفيك !
* * راجع كلامي ستجد اني وضعت لك الأدلة وانت مازلت لا تقرأ ! فهذه مشكلتك !
* *



 وقدمت كما  رأيتم مثال على ان هذا الحرف قد يستخدم بمعنى في 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *خلينا   وراك في اي حاجة ، عشان تعرف ان موضوعك ساقط داخليا وخارجيا ولا يوجد به   من يشبه بقيامه ، سأوافقك جدلاُ على " في " سيكون المعنى أن هذا العبء   سيكون في " العربية " أي ان الدمار سيكون في العربية !

* * أي خدمة ..



* * شوفوا بقى الجملة اللي جاية دي عشان تعرفوا المستوى في الحوار !
* *



تنصل من الرد وقد احالنا لاهل العلم لنتجاذب معهم اطراف الحديث ، ولم يجرؤ  على الرد على تلك النقطة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *الحمد لله ، ذكب الى الدكتور وأصبح هناك إمكانية للرؤية لديه ، انا ارد ليه طالما العلماء ردوا ؟!!!

* * ومن انت حتى تتجاذب معهم اطراف الحديث !
* * انت هنا لتتعلم كل شيء ! فقط ! فشاهد الذي حدث بك منذ ان بدأت الرد عليه بدءا من الترتيب !

* * حاجة عجيبة !
* * لو انا رديت يقول ، اني لم اعطي دليل ولو اعطيت دليل يقول اني مارديتش وحطيت اقوال العلماء !!

* *



دون ان يترجم وهذا لا يصح ، فالاستشهاد يجب بان يتبع بترجمة ولا اصبح مجرد  نقل نسخ × لصق دون وعي  

أنقر للتوسيع...


* * مين انت عشان تقول ان ده لا يصح ؟!
* *واترجم ليه !! هو الكلام فيه مشكلة ؟!! لو ماتعرفش تترجم روح لجوجل وخلاص !

* * ومين قال ان الإستشهاد لابد ان يتبع بترجمة !
* * ناقص تقول ولازم تكون الترجمة من مركز ترجمة ولونة باللون الازرق عشان انت بتتفائل بيه ! انت مش لاقي حاجة تقولها ولا اية !


* *كما   ان كلامك خاطيء من الناحية المنطقية التي انت فاشل فيها كالعادة ، فعندما   أترجم الكلام أكون قد ادخلت عامل غير معصوم في طريق إيصال المعلومة الى   القاريء لاني يمكن ان اترجم جملة بتعابير ليست هى الأدق أو ليست هى   المقصودة أو اترجم خطأ فيتهمني احد المرضى النفسيين مثلك بأني ادلس في   الترجمة ، ولهذا أضع النص كما كتبه الكاتب او المترجم الإنجليزي لكي يصل   المعنى كما قصده هو بدون تدخل مني ، وبالتالي فلا يجد أمثالك فرصة للكلام   في ترجمتي ، كما اني اريد النص الأصلي للكلام فلماذا تريد الترجمة ، أجهل   منك ؟

* * هذا اولا

* *  اما ثانياً فهو فشلك المنطقي كالعادة ، فطالما تطلب مني ان اترجم فأنك تقول   ان القاريء لا يعرف الإنجليزية وإلا لكان نظر الى النص الأصلي وترك   الترجمة ، ومن هنا يمكن لاشخاص مثلك يهوون التدليس أن يترجمون كما يشاؤون   ويدلسون على العوام كما يحلوا لهم لانهم لا يعرفون الإنجليزية ولن يقوموا   بكشف لعبتهم القذرة ، ولهذا فأنا لا اترجم ، فما مشكلتك في عدم ترجمتي ؟
*​*



			well-known  country of  western Asia, lying south and southeast of Judea.  It was  divided into  three parts, Arabia Deserta, on the east; Arabia  Petrea,  lying south of  Judea; and Arabia Felix, lying still further  south.  What part of  Arabia is here denoted it may not be easy to  determine.  It is probable  that it was Arabia Petrea, because this lay  between  Judea and Egypt,  and would be exposed to invasion by the  Assyrians  should they invade  Egypt; and because this part of Arabia  furnished,  more than the others,  such retreats and fastnesses as are  mentioned in  Isaiah 21:13-15
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *شخص يعشق التدليس !!

* * هل انا وضعت هذه فقط ؟!! هل عدت الى عدم الرؤية ؟

* * انظروا الى كلامي :

*​*

* *Upon Arabia - (בערב  ba‛ărâb). This is an unusual      form. The title of  the prophecies is usually without the ב  (b)      rendered 'upon.' Lowth  supposes this whole title to be of doubtful      authority, chiefly because  it is missing in most MSS. of the Septuagint. The Septuagint connects it  with the preceding prophecy respecting Dumab, and makes this a  continuance of that. The preposition ב  (b) - 'upon,' means here  "respecting, concerning," and is used instead of על  ‛al as in Zechariah 9:1.       Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and       southeast of Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta,  on      the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea; and Arabia Felix,    lying    still further south. What part of Arabia is here denoted it  may   not  be   easy to determine. It is probable that it was Arabia  Petrea,    because   this lay between Judea and Egypt, and would be  exposed to    invasion by   the Assyrians should they invade Egypt; and  because this    part of Arabia   furnished, more than the others, such  retreats and    fastnesses as are   mentioned in Isaiah 21:13-15.
* * قام  هو بوضع الجزء الأسود الأخير من كلامي وترك الأول ليوهم البسطاء  والعوام  منهم أني وضعت هذا الكلام فقط ! وبالطبع لا هم يقرأون ولا يبحثون  سواء في  العربية ولا الإنجليزية !

* * لقد  تعمدت وضع التفسير كاملا في هذه النقطة لكي لا يأتي كمريض نفسي ويقول  اني  ابتر التفسير ! ويبدأ في الإختراع ! فلو كنت وضعت الجزء الأول فقط كان   سيقول اني بترت النصوص ! برغم انه الآن يقول عليه انه لا علاقة له بالموضوع   ( اقصد الجزء الثاني من القطعة الأولى ) ولكن وقتها سيقول انه مهم وقاطع   وحاسم و و و و ليتكلم أي كلام في الهواء كعادته !


* * هل رأيت هذه القطعة كاملة ام أن الطبيب الذي ذهبت اليه عالج لك الجزء السفلي من عينيك فقط ؟
* *



 ثانيا ومن حيث تفرد وتميز هذه الفقرة ، فيما يتعلق بـ משא مسا – وحي – اتت عموما وادئما بدون حرف جر ، مثل משא בבל مسا ببل او وحي بابل ، ولم توضع في هذا المكان بحرف الجر بيت ב . 

أنقر للتوسيع...


* * اية الجديد ؟
* * قال نفسك كلامك اللي انت اصلا واخده منه ! اية الجديد ؟! هو كلام وتكرار وخلاص ؟!

* * ونرجع ونقول ، لتكن موجودة او لتكن غير موجودة أرني كيف ستثبت ان هنا يوجد نبوة نبي العرب او اي شيء من هذا القبيل !

* * ظللت  اكرر هذا السؤال وهو يتحاشى ان يرد عليه ( إن كان يراه اصلا ! ) وهذا   يعبر عن الهراء الذي يتكلم به فقط من اجل حفظ ما تبقى من ماء الوجه !
* *



 كما يقول آدم كلارك وانها متفردة ومختلفة عن باقي  النبوات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *أين قال ادم كلارك حرفياً " متفردة " و " مختلفة " هذه ؟
* *



انه امر عادي وجود حرف  الجر امام كلمة مسا في هذا الموضوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *نعم عادي ! وارني ما تستطيع فعله عكس ذلك !
* *



 فهذه النبوءة مختلفة ومميزة كما يقول كلارك  

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *أين قال ادم كلارك حرفياً " متفردة " و " مختلفة " هذه ؟

* *



 وفي الحقيقة وجب  ان نشكر زميلنا النصراني على وضعه لهذا الاقتباس لبارنز ،  فبارنز بالتحديد  اقتباساته تكون في صالحنا في مفارقة غريبة وتحسم خلاف  النقطة لنا . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *كل مرة تقول نفس الكلمتين دول ( زي ما قلتها مع جواد العلي ) ووتطلع لينا !:99:
*


> *كلام بارنز لو قسمناه للرد عليه فسيكون على هذه المحاور
> 
> * * 1- تكوين النبوة غير عادي ومختلف عن باقي النبوات المماثلة لها*


*مكرر،   قلنها قبل كدة والكل عارف بوجود حرف زيادة ، لكن فين استشهادك بالحرف   الزيادة ده لأي شيء يخدم موضوعنا ؟ مافيش ، كله كلام في كلام ! للتدليس على   المسلم البسيط ! ولكن على من ؟!
* *



 2- مطلع البشارة " وحي / نبوءة في ارض العرب " مشكوك في اصالته خصوصاً وانه لا يوجد في اغلب مخطوطات الترجمة السبعينية  

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *وهذا   قلته تقريبا في اول او ثاني مشاركة لي ، حيث اني قلت لك لو انك ستعتمد (   كما اعتمدت بجهل ) على سيكون الموضوع الخاص بك عبارة عن حلم ظريف سيتصحوا   منه لانه لا يوجد به ولا " وحي " ولا " عرب " !فإنك تعيد وتكرر ما تم الرد   عليه وطحنه ومعه انت علمياً لتضيع الحقيقية ولكن على من ؟!
* *



 3- الترجمة  السبعينية جعلت هذه النبوءة جزء مكمل للنبوءة الخاصة بدوما ،  مما يعني ان  نفي هذه النبوءة من اساسه ، اي ان الكتاب المقدس لم يتنبيء  بشيء عن ارض  العرب في هذا الموضع . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *الجزء   الأول منطقي جدا ، اذ اننا لو حذفنا الجزء " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب "   سيكون الكلام متصل ! فما الجديد وما الإختراع في هذا الكلام !؟

* *



 4- حرف الجر البيت ב يعني هنا بخصوص او بحسب وقد استخدم بمعنى على كما جاء في سفر زكريا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *كما قال ،،
* *



 اولهما : ان كلام بارنز قد اتفق معنا تماماً - وهو كلام اهل العلم عامة -  في ان هذه النبوءة مختلفة وصاحبة تكوين غير عادي عما شابهها من نبوات   ، اذ قلت في بحثنا نبي في ارض العرب : " فهذا هو ما يجعل هذه الفقرة –  أحد  أركان النبوءة – مختلفة عن باقي الفقرات التي يحاول أن يُفند بها   المعترضون هذه البشارة " .  

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *نعم ، مختلف في حرف واحد في النص العبري فقط ، وفي كل شيء اخر لا يوجد اي اختلاف !
* * بمعنى ان هذا الحرف لم يثر او يغير المعنى لهذه النبوة عن النبوات السابقة فكلها نبوات بشأن مناطق ما !

* * ما الجديد لديك ؟ أأفلست ؟
* *



 والثاني :  بناء على هذا الاختلاف قال بارنز ان  مطلع هذه البشارة مشكوك في أصالته  خصوصا وان هذه البداية غير موجودة في  اغلب مخطوطات السبعينية ، وهذا ادعاء باطل ، وفساد الترجمة السبعينية فيه واضح ، ومطلع هذه الفقرة بمعايير النقد النصي ثابته كالحديد كما قلت من قبل : 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *هذا تدليس منك ! لن يمر اي تدليس لك يا عزيزي !

* * اولا : بارنز لم يشك بل :  Lowth
* * ثانيا : بارنز لم يربط بين هذا الحرف وبين الأصالة ولا لووث بل قال : 

*​*Lowth supposes  this whole title to be of doubtful authority, chiefly because it is  missing in most MSS.


* *يبقى السبب اية ؟ it is  missing in most MSS

حد شايف انه قال بسبب الحرف ؟




  ان كانت مفقودة في اغلب النسخ مخطوطات السبعينية ، فهو لم تفقد في الكل ،   عكس وجودها في المصادر العبرية ، وهذا يعني وجود شاهد لها في المخطوطات   اليونانية . 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 
طبعا ، هذا الإنسان يتكلم بأي كلامف الهواء ! ، فهو يعتبر أن مخطوطات السبعينيية تعود كلها لزمن واحد !!!
فلكي يقول جملة كهذه لابد أن يثبت وجود النص في مخطوطة تؤرخ إلى زمن قبل   المخطوطات العبرية المتوفرة حالياً ، حيث انه من الممكن ان تكون ترجمة   متاخرة للنص العبري بإعادة تكوين نسخة من المخطوطات التي تمثل النص   السبعيني !




ومن حيث ثبات القراءة وافضليتها :

عامل القدم محسوم تماماً لصالح القراءة العبرية ، فلا يجوز المقارنة من حيث   القدم بين مخطوط عبري واخر في لغة اخرى ، مما يصب في القراءة العبرية

أنقر للتوسيع...


صدقوني ، هذه اغبى جملة قرأتها له في الموضوع كله !!
فهو يقول" عامل القدم " ثم بعدها مباشرة يعود فيقول " لغة اخرى " هو انت فاهم بتقول اية ؟
انت بتتكلم عن عامل القدم يبقى توقف العوامل الأخرى ، عشان انت بتقول "   عاااااااااااامل " أي مفرد وليس جمع فكيف تدخل عاملين مختلفين تحت عامل   واحد ؟ !

دا لو هاتستخدمه بالمفرد فكيف تتكلم عن عامل القدم في كل الشواهد ثم تدخل   معه عامل اللغة ؟! ، فلو ادخلت عامل اللغة فقد اجريت خصوص على عموم   المخطوطات وهو النص العبري وبالتالي فأنت اخرجت اصلا النص السبعيني   اليوناني فكيف تتكلم في عامل " القدم " ؟ يجب ان تقول ، عامل القدم في   المخطوطات العبرية !

لانه لو اخذت عامل القدم فقط ستكون النتيجة هى " تدمير حطام موضوعك " ! 




 القراءة العبرية هي الاصعب  

أنقر للتوسيع...




* *أصعب اية وأطول اية ؟ انت حافظ وخلاص ؟ هو قوانين النقد الداخلي بيتم تطبيقها ميكانيكياً وخلاص !؟

* * طيب نبدأ ، ازاي قراءة الإثبات اصعب ؟ ( بالطبع اتكلم عن الجزء كله وليس الحرف فقط ) ..

* *



 القراءة العبرية هي الاطول 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:
* *حقيقي انت ممتع !!

* * انت كدة بتأيّد القراءة العبرية ولا بتنفيها ؟؟

* * القانون بيقول ، القراءة الأقصر هى المفضلة !! وانت المفروض بتعوز تثبت النص العبري تقوم تثبت انه الأطول !!!؟

* * كل ده من موضوع واحد فقط ليك معايا ؟ امال لو كملت معاك هاتعمل اية ؟!!وبرضو أية علاقة النقد الداخلي اساسا بالنص ده ؟




* *أرجو انك ماتتكلمش في النقد النصي تاني عشان واضح انك ...... !

*​*



  القراءة العبرية هي صاحبت الانتشار الاكبر ، وهذا من الغريب حيث ان ترجمات   مثل البشيطا والفولجات اعتمدت في الاساس على المصادر العبرية واليونانية   ومع ذلك تصب في مصلحة القراءة العبرية تماماً وتجاهلت اليونانية – احد   المصادر – تماماً تماماً . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *يبقى انت بتأكد قراءة " سنة " اشكرك .. ، لا مفر يا عزيزي :w00t:
* *



فبرغم ملاحظتنا العلمية على كلام القمص 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها ، سأكتفي بالتعليف بهذه الضحكات على مثل هذه الكلمات ، ماتحرمناش ..
* *



الا اننا نقوم باهداء كلامه  لهؤلاء ، وكل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم ... على فرض مخاطبة لبيب هناك ... ان كان  يوجد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *الكلام صحيح ! ومع ذلك لا يؤثر على  القراءة لو حبيت تتكلم في اصوليتها من ناحية الأقدمية !
* *



 والثالث : ان جعل الترجمة السبعينية للنبوءة بشأن العرب مجرد تكملة لنبوءة سابقة ، وانه   لا اساس لنبوءة مختصه بالعرب لهو من ادلة فساد السبعينية ، وهو منافي   للسياق العالم للاصحاح ولسلسلة النبوات التي حددت واحدة منفصلة لارض العرب . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *طيب بزمتك ( جدلا ) انت فاهم كلامك ؟ بجد انت فاهم ؟ بلاش فاهم دي ، في حد قرأ كلامك وفهمه من عندك ؟

* * دي  نتيجة ، ان طالما في السبعينية النص الأول محذوف يبقى النبوة مازالت  تستمر  في سابقتها ! وما هو الدليل على فساد السبعينيية هنا ؟ قلت انت " لهو من  ادلة فساد السبعينية " الي هو اية يعني ؟ فين الأدلة دي ؟

* * وازاي منافس للسياق العام ؟! لو كانت عدد النبوات بدلا من 10 مثلا كانت 9 مثلا ! كنت هاتعرف ازاي ؟

* * اي عبارات تكتبها وخلاص لعجزك عن التفنيد ! يعني اية " هو منافي  للسياق العالم للاصحاح " ؟ ازاي منافي يعني ؟
* *



فان كان يعني 

أنقر للتوسيع...


* *انت مش من حقك اساسا تقول " إن " !! انت تتعلم فقط !
* *



فانه يعني ايضاً  

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *حقيقي ، حالتك تصعب على الكافر!
* * فين  تفنيدك لكلامهم ؟ انت نسيت ان اساسا سؤالك كان عن " من جهة "؟ والعلماء   قالوا " من جهة " ! يبقى انت فين نقدك ؟ انت اتكلمت في نقاط مالهاش علاقة   اساسا بالموضوع ولما جيت عند المهم كتبت سطرين تلاتة خايبيين زي موضوعك   تماما ومارديتش ؟!

* * فين بقى العلماء اللي قالوا انها هنا تعني " في " ؟ تفضل ارنا قدرتك !! :w00t:



* *اذن نقر معا بأن " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " صحيحة تماماً ، وانت كلامك لم يزد على وصف " هراء " ..


* *نعيد كلامه مرة اخرى لكي يظهر لك في المنام :


*​*Upon Arabia - (בערב  ba‛ărâb). This is an unusual      form. The title of  the prophecies is usually without the ב  (b)      rendered 'upon.' Lowth  supposes this whole title to be of doubtful      authority, chiefly because  it is missing in most MSS. of the Septuagint. The Septuagint connects it  with the preceding prophecy respecting Dumab, and makes this a  continuance of that. The preposition ב  (b) - 'upon,' means here  "respecting, concerning," and is used instead of על  ‛al as in Zechariah 9:1.       Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and       southeast of Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta,  on      the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea; and Arabia Felix,    lying    still further south. What part of Arabia is here denoted it  may   not  be   easy to determine. It is probable that it was Arabia  Petrea,    because   this lay between Judea and Egypt, and would be  exposed to    invasion by   the Assyrians should they invade Egypt; and  because this    part of Arabia   furnished, more than the others, such  retreats and    fastnesses as are   mentioned in Isaiah 21:13-15.

* *



وشكرا للسيد بارنز 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *هو انت ماتعرفش تغير من طريقتك المكشوفة المخزية دي ؟
* * لما  تلاقي كلام  العلماء ضرب بكلامك كله عرض الحائط ورد عليه تفصيلياً تقوم  تكتب عبارات زي  دي ، زي اللي كتبتها مع جواد العلي وشفنا الراجل طحن فكرك  ازاي بل وطحن فكر  العرب كله هنا ؟

* * اكبروا بقى !
* *



وننتقل لتفسير كيل وديلزتش الذي وضعه النصراني  على اساس انه باقي كلام لبارنز ولم يشر على انه تفسير آخر .... داء النقل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *طبعا انا بعذرك ، فأنت تكتب بلا ان تفهم كلامك بل بلا ان تقرأه اصلا !!

* * مين اللي قال لك اني وضعته كباقي لكلام بارنز ياللي مش عارف تهرب ازاي ؟؟

* * هو انت ماشفتش :
* *



و أيضا :

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *؟

* * ما هو لو كان كلامه كنت كملت على طول !!

* * انت خريج اية ؟



* *بالمناسبة : هو اسم العالم ده اية كدة تاني ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*عدنا ، يقول سليط اللسان :
*


> *                   وبما اننا نتحدث عن داء النقل فقد قام ايضا " برص " كلام   كيل وديلزتش بما له علاقه وبما لا علاقة لها ... حشو وخلاص *


*  لا يا سليط اللسان ، ليس حشو وخلاص ، بل لكي لا يأتي مريض نفسي مثلك ويقول   علىّ اني أبتر من النصوص فما هو مفيد هو موجود بالفعل ، وما تراه انه لا   علاقة ل بالموضوع فهو يصفعك حين تجد نفسك بحاجة لتقول لي " اني ابتر "   فلسنا مثلك تضع سطر من هنا وكلمة من هناك في موضوع لتخرج بكلام عجيب ان هذا   النص المقدس يتكلم عن نبي !!! كما اريناك كم هو مستواك في العلوم جميعها   في هذا الموضوع ، المهم ، نعود لنكشف خزيه وعاره وتدليسه كما عودناكم منه   ..

يقول :
*


> *           وكلام كيل وديلزتش اراه طبيعي جدا جدا ، فمع كل محاولات التملص  من  هذا النص  وتحميله ما لا يحتمل ، وعدم قدرة التبريرات التي قدمت على   مواجهة  الاعتراضات يأتي هذا الكلام ليؤكد ضرورة حمل المعنى من الجملة على   انه معنى  روحي *


*  صراحة ، اشعر بالشفقة عليك لانك لا تجد ما ترد به كلام العلماء سوى ان  تقول  انه " محاولات تملص " فالعالم لو قال يكون " يتملص " وعندما لا يقول  يكون "  لا يوجد دليل " فهو يضع خيارين لا ثالث لهم في عقله المريض وهما ،  لو  استاذي مولكا اداني دليل اقول له ان العالم يتملص " ولو ما ادانيش  ،  اخبط  راسي ( انا طارق ) في الحيط واقول له ، فين الدليل ؟ " ولما يجي  الدليل  ارجع اقول له " تملص ! :yahoo:

اين هذه محاولات التملص ؟ ومن الذي يقول ان النص يحتمل او لا يحتمل ؟

انت لست اهلا لكي تتكلم مع تلاميذي يا صغيري فكن في حجمك !

الغريب والعجيب انه يدلس بشكل طفولي جداً فهنا العالم يقول :

The oracle commences with an evening scene, even without our altering  the second בּערב. And the massa has a symbolical title founded upon this  evening scene. Just as 'Edom becomes Dumah, inasmuch as a night without  a morning dawn falls upon the mountain land of Seir,

عرفت بقى ليه العلماء ( ولست انت كجاهل ) يرون المعنى انه يحتمل " المساء " ؟ كن في حجمك الطبيعي لكي لا نراك ..


ونعود ونسأل ، اين نقضك ؟

نكرر ما قاله العالم لكي لا يعتقد في نفسه المريضة ذات الشرطة العلوية المائلة ناحية الجهل وقلة الأدب انه بهذا الـ " هلفطات " يرد :

The heading בּערב משּׂא (the ע written according to   the best codd. with a  simple sheva), when pointed as we have it,   signifies, according to Zechariah 9:1 (cf., Isaiah 9:7),    "oracle against Arabia." But why not massâ ‛Arâb, since massâ is    followed by a simple genitive in the other three headings? Or again, is    this the only heading in the tetralogy that is not symbolical? We  must   assume that the Beth by which this is distinguished is introduced  for   the express purpose of rendering it symbolical, and that the  prophet   pointed it first of all בּערב, but had at the same time בּערב  in his   mind. The earlier translators (lxx, Targum, Syr., Vulg., Ar.)  read the   second בּערב like the first, but without any reason. The  oracle   commences with an evening scene, even without our altering the  second   בּערב. And the massa has a symbolical title founded upon this  evening   scene. Just as 'Edom becomes Dumah, inasmuch as a night  without a   morning dawn falls upon the mountain land of Seir, so will  בּערב soon be   בּערב, inasmuch as the sun of Arabia is setting. Evening  darkness is   settling upon Arabia, and the morning-land is becoming an  evening-land.   "In the wilderness in Arabia ye must pass the night,  caravans of the   Dedanians. Bring water to meet thirsty ones! The  inhabitants of the land   of Tema are coming with its bread before the  fugitive. For they are   flying before swords, before drawn swords, and  before a bent bow, and   before oppressive war." There is all the less  ground for making any   alteration in בּערב בּיער, inasmuch as the  second Beth (wilderness in   Arabia for of Arabia) is favoured by  Isaiah's common usage (Isaiah 28:21; Isaiah 9:2; compare 2 Samuel 1:21; Amos 3:9). ‛Arab, written with pathach, is Arabia (Ezekiel 27:21; ‛arâb in pause, Jeremiah 25:24);    and ya‛ar here is the solitary barren desert, as distinguished from   the  cultivated land with its cities and villages. Wetzstein rejects the    meaning nemus, sylva, with ya‛ar has been assumed to have, because it    would be rather a promise than a threat to be told that they would  have   to flee from the steppe into the wood, since a shady tree is the  most   delicious dream of the Beduins, who not only find shade in the  forest,   but a constant supply of green pasture, and fuel for their  hospitable   hearths. He therefore renders it, "Ye will take refuge in  the V‛ar of   Arabia," i.e., the open steppe will no longer afford you  any ****ter, so   that ye will be obliged to hide yourselves in the  V‛ar. Arab. wa‛ur  for  example, is the **** applied to the trachytic  rayon of the   Syro-Hauranitic volcanoes which is covered with a layer  of stones. But   as the V‛ar in this sense is also planted with trees,  and furnishes   firewood, this epithet must rest upon some peculiar  distinction in the   radical meaning of the word ya‛ar, which really  does mean a forest in   Hebrew, though not necessarily a forest of lofty  trees, but also a   wilderness overgrown with brushwood and  thorn-bushes. The meaning of the   passage before us we therefore take  to be this: the trading caravans   ('ârchōth, like hailı̄coth in Job 6:19) of the Dedanians, that mixed tribe of Cushites and Abrahamides dwelling in the neighbourhood of the Edomites (Genesis 10:7; Genesis 25:3), when on their way from east to west, possibly to Tyre (Ezekiel 27:20),    would be obliged to encamp in the wilderness, being driven out of the    caravan road in consequence of the war that was spreading from north  to   south. The prophet, whose sympathy mingles with the revelation in  this   instance also, asks for water for the panting fugitives (התיוּ,  as in Jeremiah 12:9, an imperative *****alent to האתיוּ  equals  האתיוּ; compare 2 Kings 2:3    : there is no necessity to read קדמוּ, as the Targum, Dderlein, and    Ewald do). They are driven back with fright towards the south-east as    far as Tema, on the border of Negd and the Syrian desert. The Tema    referred to is not the trans-Hauranian Tm, which is three-quarters of an    hour from Dumah, although there is a good deal that seems to favour    this,
​
فيما بعد ظل هذا الجاهل ، يهلفظ بأي كلام واقول عنه   جاهل لا اسبه بل كما ستقرون معي فيما بعد كما اقررتم واريناكم فيما فات ،   يتكلم عن شخص اسمه " يعقوب القرقساني "..

بالطبع هو كجاهل لا يعرف اي شيء عنه ، بل هو كـــ ... يحمل اسفاراً ينقل من   هنا ومن هناك بدون اي علم وسوف نريدكم من هو " يعقوب القرقساني " ..

لو كان هذا الشخص له من العلم مثقال ذرة لما تجرأ ووضع هذا الذي وضعه ! فأنه يدلس على زملاءه !

انظروا ماذا يقول الدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري في موسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية ، حيث اننا سنعرض عليكم من هو " يعقوب القرقساني " ثم سنعرض عليكم ما هى ملته :

جـ 14  صـ 404
ويُلاحَظ أثر التفكير الديني الإسلامي على فكر القرّائين،   وخصوصاً في عصرهم الذهبي في منتصف القرن التاسع. ويُعَدُّ بنيامين   النهاوندي، وهو أول من استخدم مصطلح «قرّائي» ، أهم مفكري القرّائين، كما   يُعتبَر ثاني مؤسسي الفرقة حيث عاش في بلاد فارس في أواخر القرن التاسع، ثم   تبعه مفكرون آخرون من أهمهم أبو يوسف يعقوب القرقساني الذي عاش في القرن العاشر.

جـ 14 صـ 413
أبو يوسف يعقوب القرقساني(النصف الأول من القرن العاشر الميلادي ) Abu Yusuf Yaqub Qirqisani :
عالم قرّائي استوعب العلوم الإسلامية الدينية والدنيوية في عصره،   وكان على إلمام كبير بالتراث الحاخامي. وأهم كتبه كتاب الأنوار والمراتب   (بالعربية) ، وهو مصنف في القوانين القرّائية، أما الكتاب الثاني فهو كتاب   الرياض والحدائق، وهو تعليق على الأجزاء التي لا تتناول الشرائع في العهد   القديم. وهو، في جميع كتاباته، يُحكِّم عقله ويستند إلى قواعد التفسير التي وضعها العلماء القرّاءون من قبله.



فمن هم " القرّائين " ؟
جـ 3 صـ 360 ، 361


الباب الثانى: الجماعات اليهودية المنقرضة والهامشية
الجماعات اليهودية المنقرضة والهامشية
Extinct and Marginal Jewish Communities
«الجماعات اليهودية المنقرضة والهامشية» هي تلك الجماعات اليهودية التي لا تنتمي إلى أيٍّ من الجماعات الأساسية الثلاث:
1 ـ الإشكناز.
2 ـ السفارد.
3 ـ يهود العالم الإسلامي.

ويُلاحَظ أن الجماعات الثلاث الأساسية تُشكِّل، من ناحية الكم، ما يزيد على 98%، ويمتد وجودها إلى عدة قرون ويستمر حتى الوقت الحاضر. وتدور الجماعات الثلاث في إطار اليهودية الحاخامية. كما أنها تنتمي إما إلى العالم الغربي أو العالم الإسلامي. أما الجماعات المنقرضة والهامشية، فهي جماعات كبيرة أو صغيرة اندثرت تماماً أو على وشك الاندثار (الخَزَر ـ المارانو ـ السامريين ـ الكرمشاكي ـ يهود الصين) ، أو جماعات صغيرة للغاية (العبرانيون السود ـ يهود كوشين) . كما نُلاحظ أن معظم هذه الجماعات الهامشية قد انفصل عن تيار الجماعات اليهودية الأساسي وأحياناً عن اليهودية الحاخامية (الدونمه ـ يهود مانيبور ـ يهود الصين ـ الفلاشاه ـ القرَّائين) . ويُلاحَظ أن الجماعات الهامشية هذه، نظراً لانفصالها عن المراكز الدينية والثقافية اليهودية الكبرى، قد استوعبت عناصر إثنية ودينية من محيطها الحضاري بشكل ملحوظ وانفصلت عن أية معيارية يهودية.   وتَكمُن أهمية دراسة الجماعات اليهودية المنقرضة والهامشية في أنها تتحدى   النظام التصنيفي الصهيوني والمعادي لليهود، الذي يُصنِّف كل أعضاء  الجماعات  اليهودية باعتبارهم «يهود والسلام»  بطريقة  اختزالية تبسيطية. كما يمكن القول بأن هذه الجماعات اليهودية  المنقرضة  والهامشية تشكل لحظة تَبلور النموذج (اليهود كجماعات غير متجانسة  واليهودية  كتركيب جيولوجي لا ككل عضوي أو شبه عضوي متماسك) ، ومن ثم فهي  تلقي عليه  الضوء وتبين طبيعته رغم أنها تشكل لحظة متطرفة من عدم التجانس والبُعد عن أية معيارية.

جـ 3 صـ 481
 وفي القرن الثامن، شهدت اليهودية حركة إصلاح ديني من جانب القرّائين الذين تأثروا بالتراث الديني الإسلامي وعلم الكلام والنزعة العقلانية في التراث الديني الإسلامي،   فرفضوا الشريعة الشفهية التي جُمعَت معظم أحكامها في التلمود، ونادوا بأن   لا قداسة إلا للتوراة وحسب. أما الشريعة الشفوية، فهي مجرد تفسيرات   واجتهادات غير مُلزمة. وهو موقف مختلف تماماً عن موقف اليهودية الحاخامية التي ترفع الشريعة الشفوية (أي تفسيرات الحاخامات) إلى مرتبة التوراة، بل إلى مرتبة أعلى منها أحياناً. ومن ثم، حدث انقسام كامل بين الفريقين. وكان الفقه اليهودي يواجه دائماً مشكلة ما إذا كان القرّاءون يهوداً أم لا؟ وهل يحلّ الزواج بهم أم يٌعدُّ زواجاً مُختلَطاً؟.


( انا هنا لا اناقش عقائدهم بل اناقش هل هم مثل باقي اليهود أم لا )


جـ 4 صـ 40
  وتثار قضية اليهود القرّائين   واليهود السامريين من آونة إلى أخرى، خصوصاً حينما يتم زواج مُختلَط بين   أحد أعضاء إحدى هاتين الجماعتين وفرد ينتمي إلى اليهودية الحاخامية. ولم   تضطر الدولة الصهيونية ولا المؤسسة الدينية إلى الدخول في صراع عميق مع   أيٍّ من هذه الجماعات بسبب صغر أحجامها وقلة نفوذها داخل وخارج إسرائيل. ولم تأخذ المؤسسة السياسية موقفاً حاسماً في هذه القضية، بل تركت الأمر للمؤسسة الدينية تصرفه بطريقتها.


جـ 4 صـ 56
ولكن نقطة الاشتباك الكبرى بين أعضاء الجماعات والدولة الصهيونية هي في مجال تعريف هوية اليهودي والمعيار المُستخدَم في هذا التعريف،   إذ تُصرُّ المؤسسة الدينية، مُمثَّلة في أحزابها الدينية، على تَبنِّي   تعريف أرثوذكسي. وقد حدثت مواجهة سريعة بين يهود العالم والمؤسسة الدينية   في حالة يهود الهند (بني إسرائيل) في الخمسينيات، وفي حالة يهود الفلاشاه   في الثمانينيات، ومع القرّائين والسامريين عبر كل هذه السنوات. وكان جوهر المواجهة دائماً هو إصرار المؤسسة الدينية على التمسك بتعريفها لليهودي، والذي   يستبعد أعضاء هذه الجماعات. وقد حُسمت هذه المواجهات إما بتهود أعضاء هذه   الجماعات مرة أخرى حسب الشريعة، وإما بتراجعهم وقبولهم مرتبة ثانوية في   الهرم الديني اليهودي. كما أن المؤسسة أبدت من جانبها شيئاً من المرونة تجاههم. ولكن كل هذه المواجهات كانت مع جماعات صغيرة لا نفوذ لها انفصلت منذ قرون طويلة عن اليهودية الحاخامية، ولذا لم تتسبب المواجهة في تفجير أزمة عامة ذات أثر عميق.



جـ 5 صـ 236
فعلى سبيل المثال، حينما وصلت القوات الألمانية إلى شبه جزيرة القرم ووجدت فيها بعض اليهود القرّائين، بيَّن   لهم هؤلاء أنهم ليسوا يهوداً بالمعنى العام والسائد، وأنهم لا علاقة لهم   باليهود من أتباع اليهودية الحاخامية ولا يتسمون بما يتسم به اليهود  عموماً  من طفيلية (كما تزعم أدبيات العداء لليهود في العالم  الغربي) .  وأرجأ النازيون تنفيذ عملية الإبادة والتهجير، وأرسلوا بأحد  الضباط إلى  برلين ليدرس القضية بشكل موضوعي رغم ظروف الحرب. وبالفعل  توصَّل هذا  الضابط/الباحث إلى أن القرّائين لا يتسمون بالسيكولوجية أو  الطبيعة  اليهودية، وأخذ النازيون بتقريره، ولذا لم يُطبَّق على اليهود  القرّائين  قرار الإبادة.


جـ 7 صـ 497
فقد انتشر علم الكلام بين كثير من   المفكرين اليهود وسيطر تماماً على فكر القرّائين الذين تبنوا العقل وجعلوه   الأساس الوحيد للتفسير والاجتهاد. وكتاب الخزري هو رد اللاوي على   هذا الاتجاه متأثراً في شكله وفكره بمؤلفات الغزالي (1058 ـ 1111) . ويأخذ   الكتاب شكل مناظرة بين حاخام يهودي وقس مسيحي وشيخ مسلم وفيلسوف أرسطي،   ويعرض كل واحد منهم وجهة نظره، وبعد الحوار الطويل (وبعد أن يعرض كلٌّ   موقفه) يختار ملك الخزر اليهودية ويعتنقها.



( أنظروا الى القادم بالله عليكم ) جـ 8 صـ 45
ويبدو أن اليهودية وجدت نفسها دين أقليات متناثرة تواجه دينين سماويين توحيديين   تتبع كل منهما إمبراطورية مترامية الأطراف وترفض كلٌ منهما اليهودية.   ولذا، ظهر فكر ديني يهودي يحاول تفسير هذه الظاهرة عقلياً ويرمي إلى الدفاع   عن اليهودية وإثبات شرعيتها. وأولى هذه المحاولات محاولة داود بن مروان   المقمص، وتبعتها محاولة سعيد بن يوسف الفيومي، اللذين نقلا فكر المعتزلة إلى الفكر الديني اليهودي. وهما، في هذا، لا يختلفان كثيراً عن القرّائين.وتأثر   الفكر الديني اليهودي بالحوار الذي جرى داخل الفلسفة الإسلامية بين   الفلسفة وأعدائها، فدافع عن الفلسفة أبراهام بن داود، وموسى بن ميمون،   ولاوي بن جرشون (جيرونيدس) ، وحسداي قرشقاش. وهاجم الفكر الفلسفي كلٌّ من   سليمان بن جبيرول وابن فاقودة ويهودا اللاوي.


جـ 10 صـ 121
 كما أن يهود العالم الإسلامي كانوا يتَّسمون بقسط   كبير من التجانس والوحدة استمدوهما من وحدة الحضارة الإسلامية في عصرها   الأول. وهذا على خلاف الجماعات اليهودية في الغرب، حيث كانت تتسم بالاختلاف   وعدم التجانس بسبب انقسام أوربا في العصر الوسيط إلى وحدات إقطاعية   متنافرة مختلفة. وشهدت هذه المرحلة سيطرة التلمود بصفته كتاباً مقدَّساً   لدى اليهود يفوق في أهميته التوراة ذاتها. كما بدأت تظهر الحركات والكتب   الصوفية الحلولية الكمونية التي استشرت بين اليهود في مرحلة لاحقة. وشهد   العالم الإسلامي ظهور أول حركات الاحتجاج على اليهودية الحاخامية وهي حركة القرّائين.


جـ 10 صـ 121
أما بالنسبة لكتابة المدراش والتفاسير على الأسفار   المقدَّسة وهي تفاسير لأسفار الأنبياء الصغار ولأجزاء من سفري صموئيل   والتثنية وأشعياء، فقد طُرحت تساؤلات عديدة بشأن بداية مدارس تفسير يهودية   قديمة، وأسباب اتجاه بعض التيارات الفقهية المنشقة (مثل القرائين) للأخذ بمثل هذه المناهج التفسيرية،   ومدى الصلة بينها وبين مدرسة قمران التفسيرية. وكذلك زعزعت التفاسير   الفقهية على النصوص الهالاخية في قمران وجهة النظر القائلة بعدم وجود شرائع   شفهية لدى جماعات أخرى في اليهودية (مثل الصدوقيم) إن ثبت انتماء   المخطوطات إليهم. ويُطرَح أيضاً التساؤل عن أسباب أخذ   بعض الفلاسفة اليهود أمثال فيلون السكندري بالمنهج الرمزي في التفسير ومن   بعده آباء الكنيسة أمثال هيرونيموس.


جـ 13 صـ 313
«اليهودية الحاخامية» أو «اليهودية التلمودية» أو   «اليهودية الربانية» أو «اليهودية الكلاسيكية» أو «اليهودية المعيارية» هي   شكل العقيدة اليهودية السائد بين معظم الجماعات اليهودية في العالم   ابتداءً من حوالي القرن التاسع الميلادي وحتى نهاية القرن الثامن عشر.  وهي  عبارة استخدمها اليهود القرّاءون ليؤكدوا أن النسق الديني الذي يؤمن  به  الفريق الديني المعادي لهم لا يتمتع بالمطلقية وإنما هو ثمرة جهود   الحاخامات (بمعنى الفقهاء) الذين فسروا التوراة (الشريعة المكتوبة)   وابتدعوا الشريعة الشفوية (التوراة الشفوية أو التلمود) وجعلوها الأساس   الذي تستند إليه رؤيتهم الدينية والمحور الذي تدور حوله وذلك تمييزاً لها   عن اليهودية (التوراتية، إن صح التعبير) التي تستند إلى التوراة وحسب   (الشريعة المكتوبة) المرسلة من الإله. ولكن، بتحوُّل القرائين إلى جماعة دينية هامشية، أصبح مصطلحا «يهودية حاخامية» و «يهودية» مترادفين.
واليهودية السائدة في إسرائيل على المستوى الرسمي هي اليهودية الحاخامية التلمودية،   وهو ما يسبب كثيراً من المشاكل لأعضاء الجماعات الدينية أو الإثنية   اليهودية الأخرى، مثل: الفلاشاه والسامريين وبني إسرائيل (من الهند) ، فهم   لا يعترفون بالتلمود ولا يعرفونه أصلاً. والوضع نفسه يسري تقريباً على   اليهود الإصلاحيين والمحافظين (رغم ادعاء الفريق الثاني أن يهوديتهم   المحافظة إن هي إلا تطوير لليهودية الحاخامية) . وفي مقابل هذا، فإن دار   الحاخامية في إسرائيل (ممثلة اليهودية الحاخامية) لا تعترف بهم كيهود.



جـ 14 صـ 406 - 411
 تأثر القرّاءون بعلم الكلام عند   المسلمين، وبالعقلانية الإسلامية بشكل عام. وتأثر مؤسس الفرقة، عنان بن   داود، بأصول الفقه على مذهب أبي حنيفة. ويُقال إن اليهود القرّائين يمثلون احتجاج الفرد وضميره الحر ضد عبء السلطة المركزية والتقاليد الجامدة. ومن هنا، فقد وُصفوا بأنهم «بروتستانت اليهودية» . ومن الصعب قياس مدى دقة الوصف، وخصوصاً حين يُستخدَم الإطار المرجعي لدين ما لوصف دين آخر. ولكن، وبغض النظر عن مدى دقة الوصف، فإن من المتفق عليه أن الفرقة القرّائية تمثل أكبر احتجاج على اليهودية الحاخامية حتى   العصر الحديث (حين ظهرت الفرق اليهودية الحديثة، وخصوصاً اليهودية   الإصلاحية) . وهي تمثل احتجاجاً بلغ من الضخامة حد أن اليهودية الحاخامية   اضطرت إلى تحديد عقائدها وأفكارها على يد سعيد بن يوسف الفيومي (سعديا   جاءون) . وإذا كان الفيومي قد تأثر بالفكر الديني والفلسفي الإسلامي، فإن   الاحتجاج القرّائي كان أكثر استيعاباً لهذا الفكر وأشد تأثراً به. ويتضح   هذا التأثر في واقع أن القرّائين قد جعلوا النص المقدَّس المكتوب، أي العهد   القديم، المرجع الأول والأخير في الأمور الدينية كافة، والمنبع لكل عقيدة   أو قانون. وقد هاجم القرّاءون التلمود، وهدموه، وفندوا تراثه الحاخامي باعتباره تفسيراً من وضع البشر (أي أنهم وضعوا التوراة التي يُقال لها «المقرّا» مقابل المشناه بمعنى «التكرار الشفوي» ) .   والواقع أن رفض الشريعة الشفوية هو في جوهره رفض النزعة الحلولية التي  ترى  أن الإله يحل بشكل دائم في الحاخامات، ومن ثم يتساوى الاجتهاد  الإنساني  والوحي الإلهي، والتمسك بالنص الإلهي المكتوب.
ومع هذا، كان للقرّائين تراثهم التفسيري الذي يقابل التلمود، ولكنه ظل مجرد   اجتهادات خاضعة للنقاش لا تصطبغ بصبغة نهائية أو مقدَّسة. وقد حدد عنان  بن  داود الأمور بقوله: «ابحث في الكتاب المقدَّس بعناية تامة ولا تعتمد  على  رأيي» . بل إن بعض القرّائين كانوا يستعينون  باجتهادات  الشريعة الشفوية، ولكنهم كانوا ينظرون إليها باعتبارها اجتهادات  دينية ليست  لها قداسة، وبالتالي غير ملزمة دينياً. كما أنهم يرون أنه لا اجتهاد مع النص،   بمعنى أنه إذا كان النص واضحاً، فينبغي عدم فرض أية تفسيرات عليه أو   استعارة تفسيرات الآخرين، على عكس تفسيرات التراث الحاخامي التي كانت   تتعامل مع النص بشكل متعسف لفرض المعنى المطلوب. وقد وضع القرّاءون أصولاً للتفسير يظهر فيها تأثير الفكر الإسلامي، فكان التفسير يستند إلى العناصر التالية بالترتيب:
1 ـ المعنى الحرفي.
 2 ـ الإجماع.
 3 ـ القياس. 
4 ـ العقل.

أما تصوُّرهم للإله، فقد تم تطهيره تماماً من أية بقايا وثنية أو طبائع   بشرية، فالإله هو خالق السماوات والأرض من العدم، وهو الخالق الذي لم يخلقه   أحد، ولا شكل له ولا مثيل له، إله واحد أرسل نبيه موسى وأوحى إليه  التوراة  التي تنقل الحق الكامل الذي لا يمكن تغييره أو تعديله، وخصوصاً من  خلال  العقيدة الشفوية. وعلى المؤمن أن يعرف المعنى الحق للتوراة. وقد  أرسل الإله  الوحي إلى أنبياء آخرين، ولكن درجة النبوة لديهم أقل منها عند  موسى،  وسيبعث الإله الموتى، ويحاسبهم يوم القيامة، ويعاقب المذنب ويكافئ  المثيب.  وكل هذا يعني أن الإله عادل وسيحاسب كل فرد على أفعاله، وأن  الإنسان خير،  وأن الروح لا تفنى. ويؤمن القرّاءون بأن الإله لا يحتقر  هؤلاء الذين يعيشون  في المنفى، بل هو على العكس يود أن  يطهرهم من خلال  عذابهم إلى أن يعود الماشيَّح (لكن عقيدة الماشيَّح قد  اختفت في بعض صيغ  الفكر القرّائي الأولى) . وغني عن القول إن معظم العقائد  السابقة تبين أثر  الفكر الإسلامي التوحيدي.
ولا يوجد في الفكر القرّائي هذا العدد الضخم من الأوامر والنواهي التي حددها الفكر الحاخامي. وتختلف   صلاة القرّائين عن صلاة الحاخاميين في عدة أوجه، أهمها أن القرّائين   يكتفون بصلاتين: واحدة في الصباح، وأخرى في المساء، وتتضمن صلاتهم الشماع،   ولكنهم حذفوا الثماني عشرة بركة (شمونه عسريه) . كما أن شكل الصلاة عند   القرّائين استقر وأخذ شكلاً نهائياً، على عكس الصلاة عند الحاخاميين. ويرتدي القرّاءون شال الصلاة (طاليت) أثناء أدائها، ولكنهم   لا يرتدون تمائم الصلاة (تفيلِّين) ، ولا يضعون تمائم الباب (مزوزوت) على   منازلهم لأن الإشارات الواردة بشأن هذه التمائم ذات معنى مجازي على عكس  ما  يتصور الحاخاميون الذي فسروا الإشارات تفسيراً حرفياً. :spor2::smil12:ولا   يحتفل القرّاءون بعيد التدشين لأنه ظهر بعد تدوين التوراة، ولهم تقويم  خاص  بهم. كما أن قوانين الطعام عند القرّائين تختلف عنها لدى الحاخاميين،   وخصوصاً في القواعد الخاصة باللحم واللبن. وتتسم قواعد الزواج عند   القرّائين بالتزمت إذ زادوا عدد المحارم زيادة غير عادية. كما أن القرّائين   يصومون سبعين يوماً (من 13 نيسان إلى 23 سيفان) على طريقة المسلمين، بل   يُحرِّم بعضهم استخدام الأدوية حيث لا شافي إلا الإله.
وقد اشتد الصراع بين القرّائين والحاخاميين إلى حد أن كل   طائفة قامت بتكفير الأخرى وإعلان نجاستها وحرمانها من رحمة الإله. وقد   اعتبر الحاخاميون طائفة القرّائين من الأغيار في شئون الطعام والشراب   والزواج. وفي العصر الحديث، بذل القرّاءون جهوداً كبيرة للاحتفاظ بالمسافة   بينهم وبين الحاخاميين.
ومع هذا، لم تنتشر اليهودية القرّائية بين اليهود، وهو الأمر الذي يحتاج   إلى تفسير. ويُقال إن القرّائين كانوا يضمون في صفوفهم كثيراً من التقاة   الذين تمسكوا بالتفسير الحرفي للتوراة، وقد أدَّى هذا إلى تَجمُّد فكرهم،   وتحوُّلهم إلى حفرية دينية. ولقد وجد كثير من الجماعات القرّائية في تربة   إسلامية. ولعلهم وجدوا أن من المنطقي، بعد أن طهروا اليهودية من النزعة   الحلولية، وبعد فَرْض الصيغة التوحيدية عليها، أن يعتنقوا الإسلام، وخصوصاً   أن ثمة إشارات إلى أن عنان بن داود كان يؤمن، مثله مثل أبى عيسى   الأصفهاني، بأن عيسى (عليه السلام) ومحمداً (صلى الله عليه وسلم) من   الأنبياء.



وبعد كل هذا يأتي أستاذا في علم " عدم العلم " أي الجهل ، لينسب هذه الطائفة الى اليهود ! بل وبكل بجاحة يقول :




         بهذه القاعدة الأصيلة بتفسير الكتاب عند اليهود 

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعن  اي أصل تتكلم وعن اي يهود تتكلم يا من ضربت  كل الأرقام القياسة في الجهل  والتدليس واصبحت منفرداً مُغرداً في أفاق  الجهل وحدك تنشد منها أناشيد  الجهل بدون أي خجل !! أعلمت الآن أنك جاهل ،  لست متعالم ، لا يوجد لك  محتوى أصلاً ، فارغ العقل فارغ الحجة ، قليل الأدب  ، سليط اللسان ؟


الغريب والعجيب من هذا الذي يتبرأ الجهل منه انه يقر منهج القرّائين الذي   لا يقبل سوى التوراة فقط وفي نفس الوقت تجده يأتي بالتلمود و بأقوال من   يسميه " حبر " يهودي في هذا الموضوع ؟ ونسى هذا السليط اللسان أن مبدأهم   اساسا يعتمد على عدم الأخذ بتفاسير معينة أي أني بكل ثقة اقول لك ان وفقا   لمبدأهم فإن إستشهادك بكلامهم هنا هو نفسه خطأ بنص كلامهم حيث ان مؤسس   مذهبهم نفسه ( تخيلوا مدى جهل هذا المدلس ) عنان بن داود الأمور له قول معروف ، يقول فيه عن تفسيراته : «ابحث في الكتاب المقدَّس بعناية تامة ولا تعتمد على رأيي» فكيف يا حضرة الجاهل اعتمد على رأي من هو أقل منه في ألا أخذ تفسير رمزي ؟

هذه وصلة الجهل الأولى !!

اما لو عدنا لكلام العالم سنجده يقول بأن الرمزية هنا تعود على " المساء "   بربطها بالخطية !! فما مشكلتك هنا ايها السيد الفاضل الجاهل ؟

ونعود ونقول ، اين ردك ايضاً على كلامه ؟ بعد كل هذه المخازي في كلامك ، اين ردك ؟ مصيبة لتكون فاهم ان الهرتلات دي رد !


عشان تعرف قيمتك الحقيقية في قولك عليه " محاولات التملص " و " وتحميله ما   لا يحتمل " و " عدم قدرة التبريرات " وامام اثباتنا بقوله نفسه ... 




         على مواجهة  الاعتراضات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 فين دي الإعتراضات يا عزيزي ؟ هل تظن ان جهلك هو اعتراض ؟

أعود لأقول لك كما قلت لك سابقاً : 




  فلو كان بحث لكان قرأ وربما كان فهم بدلاً أن يبني موضوعاً على لاشيء .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

واعود لأسألك السؤال الذي هربت منه واضعاً نفسك في مأزق ،




 ترجم لي هذه الجملة  " I am Molka " ، هل ستترجمها الى " انا أكون   مولكا " ام الى " انا مولكا " ؟!  

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هل سترد هذه المرة أم كالعادة ، الهروب هو الحل ؟




 وهي قاعدة في اسس تفسير الكتاب المعمول بها عند اليهود  اصحاب الكتاب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مازال الجاهل يقول " أسس " ويقول " اليهود " ! أي أسس واي يهود ؟

تبّاً لجهلك ..




 وهذا من ضمن الغرائب والطرائف والعجائب التي وجدتها منهم في هذا الموضوع  

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل من ضمن تدليساتك التي كشفناها في الموضوع حتى صار الموضوع يخص كشفك اكثر ما يخص الموضوع نفسه !



  فليخبرنا احد بالفارق بين تحديد مكان الوحي ، وتحديد مكان تحقيق الوحي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا  مدلس ، انا لك بالمرصاد ! هل تظن انك تدلس ولن اكشفك ؟ يا عزيزي أنا   سأكشفك بكل سهولة وسأوضح أخلاقك في التدليس على عوام المسلمين أي الغالبية   العظمى القصوى !

لقد قلت سابقاً بالحرف الواحد :



                               فهي تحدد مكان الوحي الذي سيتكلم به النبيّ القادم ... أرض العرب                       

أنقر للتوسيع...

فأنت  يا مدلس تقول بأن النص المقدس يتكلم عن "الوحي "  وهذا الوحي " سيتكلم به "  من ؟ ، " النبي القادم " وكأن هناك نبي قادم يا  مدلس ! فأنت تدلس على  العوام والجهلة ولا تجد مصحح لك ، فأضررت أن اخذ منصب  المصحح والكاشف لك  ولتدليسك وجهلك ، فمن الذي قال أن هناك نبي قادم ؟  يتكلم عنه الوحي ؟

ومن الذي قال ان الوحي  " ســـ"ـيتكلم بهالنبي القادم يا مدلس ؟
الموضوع عن وحي سيتم تحقيقه " هو " أي الوحي نفسه سيتم تحقيقة وليس سيتم   التكلم به يا مدلس وهذا الوحي الذي سيتم تحقيقة ، سيكون مكان تحقيقه هو أرض   العرب في ذلك الوقت


أعرفت الآن ما الفرق بين " مكان الوحي الذي سيتكلم به النبيّ القادم " وبين " مكان تحقيق الوحي هذا نفسه                       " ؟ حظاً أوفر في تدليسات أخرى يا مدلس 




  ثم انا اعترض فكلمة تلبيس كلمتي لماذا تقولها : ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هى ليست كلمتك يا مدلس بل هى افعالك ..



   وكما قلت فانه من  هواة الجدل البيزنطي ، ولندخل في هذه الدياليكتيتية   كتفويت لفرصة التذاكي  الذي مازال يقنع نفسه بانه قد يجدي نفعا ونقول 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذه  سماتك يا مدلس في الرد على من يكشفك فتظن اني عندما اكشف لك في كل  حروفك  تدليسات اني ادقق في امور صغيرة ولا تعلم انك طالما تتكلم معي فأنت  في  مأزق إن دلست حيث كان 

وسأريك من يتذاكى يا مدلس ، فلست محتاجا للتذاكي على من لا عقل له من الأساس ..



  فمن اين لم تقل النبوة بوجود نبي في كل القصة ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

جاهل جهل مركب في التفكير وطرقه ، فالنفي يكون لشيء مثبت وليس لشيء في الأوهام الطارقوية !!
فلكي ينفي شيء لابد ان يكون مثبت اصلاً وإلا فكيف ينفي ما لم يثبت أصلا ايها الفاضل المدلس ؟



  ثم اراك تتحدث عن التمرير ، فواضح انك من هواة كرة القدم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس  فقط من كلمة " تمرير " تسطيع معرفة هذا ، بل كان  الأجدر بك ان تشعر به في  كل الحوار فأنا لعبت بك ومررتك على إختبارات رسبت  فيها كلها ، وصوبت  ناحية موضوعك الحق نفسه فبات موضوعك تراب الحطام ولعبت  برأسي ( عقلي ) بك  وكشفت انه لا عقل لك ، وإحتملتك واحتملت جهلك وتدليست  وقلة ادبك في قلبي  الواسع الموجود في صدري ! وفي الأخير صوبتك بقدمي ناحية  مقبرة من تكلموا  معي ! والآن انا افعل هذا " :spor2: " بك ، ده لو عايز تهزر ، اما لو هاتتكلم جد ، فأتمنى !



  فهل هذا له علاقة بتكرارك لكلمة الكابتن رؤوف بن خليف ولم يعد في الامكان احسن مما كان ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل تكراراً لكلمة معلمك الذي اثبت هو بنفسه جهل مواضيعكم بالإستشهاد بصور التاعب ، حيث قال :



 مرة أخرى أقول                                  لكم أنني  كنت أتمنى أن أقول أنه ليس في                                  الإمكان أروع مما كان, 

أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.eld3wah.net/html/armooshiya/lost.htm​
فأنت لا تقرأ الردود ولا الشبهات ، فهذا هو مستواك !



   كنت قد تكلمت عن  معني كلمة يعر יַּעַר مستخدما مراجع لغوية ومن فرط كذبه  لم  يشر اليها  اطلاقها ليكذب ويدلس علي مع سبق الاصرار والترصد . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا انت لست مدلساً بل لا عقل لك من الأساس ! فمن الذي رفض اصلا كلامك يا فاقد العقل ؟
تعليقاتي كانت لكشف تدليسك يا مدلس عندما قلت :




 ولا تعنى أبداً غابة أو مكان للعسل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا عجكس ما قالته القواميس يا مدلس !!

فعجبي على شخص لا يفهم اساسا على ماذا نتكلم ويقوم بالسباب بكل قلة الأدب !




 فقد مل من طرق قذائف الحق لراسه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

:smil12: ايوة ايوة ، قذائف الحق وصواريخ الأر بي جيه و ودبابات الحقيقة و طلقات المسدس ، لا تشاهد أفلام كثيراً يا عزيزي ..




  فطاق  شوقا لتسجيل اي انتصار  

أنقر للتوسيع...

 " اي " ؟ ، يا راجل دا انت اتفضحت فضيحة مابعدهاش فضيحة ؟ في كل النواحي !
نقد نصي ، تاريخ ، تفسير ، عربي ، عبري ، اسلامي ، مسيحي ، دا انا بفكر انقلك احذف الموضوع عشان الصدمة اللي سببتها لك !

قال اي انتصار قال ! دا انا زهقت من كتر الإنتصارات !!

حتى اني من كتر استهزائي بك وبموضوعك وبفكرك وكثرة الإنتصارات ، عمال اقول   لك ، افترض اي افتراض ووريني ازاي هاتخلي النبوة دي عن نبي !
في اكتر من كدة استهزاء علمي ؟:yahoo:





 فيلجأ لتلك  الحيلة القذرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي ، القذارة ودنو الخلق وقلة الأدب والتدليس والكذب ، هم عنوانك !




  وكأن المعاجم التي وضعتها لم تقل وعر بالعربية صراحة ، ولم تقل  

أنقر للتوسيع...

وكأن المعاجم التي وضعتها لم تقل معاني كثيرة رفضتها بتدليسك عليها !




  track covered with stones اي طريق او ممر مغطى او ممتلئ بالأحجار  

أنقر للتوسيع...

واية يعني دي ؟ هى دي في مكانك فقط ؟!:smil12:




 وكم كنت اتمنى لو انه يرينا كيف ان المعاجم قد ناقضتني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

المشكلة في نظرك الذي يحتاج لنظر ليكون نظر !

انظر وإقرأ ولا تقل ما انا بقاريء ..




  يقول المسلم مخترعاً : 

أنقر للتوسيع...





  ولا تعنى أبداً غابة أو مكان للعسل  

أنقر للتوسيع...

شايفين الثقة ! شايفين تصحيح المسلم للقواميس !! 
شوفوا القواميس مرة اخرى :

​
سترونج :​ H3293
יער
ya‛ar
yah'-ar
From an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure; a copse of bushes; hence a forest; hence honey in the comb (as hived in trees): - [honey-] comb, forest, wood.
​ 
براون :

H3293
יער
ya‛ar
BDB Definition:
1) forest, wood, thicket, wooded height
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure
Same Word by TWOT Number: 888, 889
​
​ ويقول قاموس " The Complete Word Study Dictionary " :

 H3293

ַיַער
ya‛ar: I. A masculine noun referring to a    forest, woods; honeycomb.       This word is used in con****s and ****s where  it means a forest,       thicket, woods (2Sa_18:8; 1Ki_7:2; Zec_11:2). It  depicts a  man-made  or     humanly manicured natural park area (Ecc_2:6).
II. A masculine noun meaning honeycomb.  The word has this sense in Son_5:1. It refers to an item the lover has  eaten within his garden of delight.
III. A masculine proper noun meaning  Jaar. It may refer to a city by this ****, "city of forests," Kiriath  Jearim, or simply the field of Jaar (NIV, Psa_132:6).


القواميس تقول : تعني غابة  VS.  المسلم يقول : لا تعني أبداً غابة 

القواميس تقول : تعني مكان للعسل  VS.  المسلم يقول : لا تعني أبداً مكان للعسل​ 


ماذا نفعل ؟!!! هل نصدق المسلم ام القواميس !؟
انها ليست مشكلة التواجة مع هذه القواميس فحسب بل مشكلة المسلم في التواجة مع العلم !

إنها محنة العقل !




 اما عن الامانة العلمية ، فاقول لك بصفتي حضرة المسلم الذي كنت توجه له السؤال

أنقر للتوسيع...

شخص   بأخلاقك لا يقال له " حضرة " لانك لا تمثل المسلمين المحترمين الذي  اعرفهم  واتعايش معهم وهم منك براء ، فقلة ادبك لا مثيل لها ، فهم أول من  يتبرأون  من قذارة لسانك وتدليسك



 ان الامانة العلمية لم تعرف ولا تعرف الا عندما يتحدث المسلم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : نخرجك عن المسلمين المحترمين يا مدلس 
ثانيا : بالفعل كلامك صحيح ، لانك تضعها امام عينيك لكي تبتعد عن كل تعريفها وتظل دائما " ضد " الأمانة العلمية !




 وعلى العكس  تماماً وعلى النقيض فما عرف التدليس الا عن طريقكم  

أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح  ، لاننا من نكشف تدليسك  في المواضيع ونفضح جهلك وتدليسك كما في وضح  النهار ! فبالتاكيد ان التدليس  لن يعرف الا عن طريقنا لاننا كاشفيكم !

سأريك كيف يكون الكلام !



​
كالعادة يتبع:spor2:
​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



         كنت   في تلك  النقطة انوى عرض ما سبق من آراء لمعاجم عربية وضعتها وهم معجمي   جيسينوس  ومعجم الجامعة العبرية بتل أبيب وهما يؤكدان على ان من ضمن معانى   كلمة يعر  יַּעַר  تعني الوعر ، المكان الواعر -  طبقاً لطبيعته الجغرافية  -  وفوق  كل هذا ترجمة الكتاب المقدس العربية التي قالت في الوعر ...  والتي في  نفس  الوقت بعد كل هذا يحاول النصراني صاحب صفات النفاق الاربع  بشتى الطرق و  "  الكباري " ان ينفي هذا المعنى في سابقة غريبة لم يقل بها  اجهل جهال   المسيحية من قبله !!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا   عزيزي قلة أدبك وقذارة أخلاقك لن تعفيني من كشف تدليسك في كل ما تكتبه ،   فهذا واجبي على من ضللتهم، فيا مدلس ، حديثي كان عن قولك الذي كذبت فيه   والكذب حلال في دينك وقلت أن المعنى :





                  ولا تعنى أبداً غابة أو مكان للعسل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  وهذه المراجع ويوجد غيرها الكثير والكثير التى كشفت بها كذبك وتدليسك حيث   أكدت على انك مجرد جاهل كاذب مدلس على اخوتك ، فلا تدلس الآن وتتراجع في   منظر مخزي ( كالعادة ) بأن تقول ان من ضمن المعاني كلمة وعر ! ، فتعليقي هو   على تدليسك وليس على المعاجم يا مدلس ! هذا اولا 

  ثانيا : صاحب آيات النفاق الأربع الذي لم تستطع اثبات اي شيء عليه وقد  سحقك  بإثبات صحة كلامه وهو الذي أعاد تعليمك الأدب في الموضوع من بدايته  وإلى  الآن ، والذي مازلت تكرر كالنساء ما لم ولن تثتطع إثباته لأنك لا تجد  ما  تمسكه علىّ لانك بلا اخلاق فتقوم بإسقاط قذارة اخلاقك على ! فأين  الإثبات  يا مدلس ؟

  واما عن الكباري ، فعلى مسار الحديث عن لغة القدم ، فهذا هو الإحساس الذي   تشعر به ، انك متثمر في الأرض وانا فعلت بك ما اردت تماما ومازالت  المفاجآت  تنتظرك ! ، فانا مررت الكرة ما بين أقدامك في فضيحة هى الأكبر لك  ..

 أما عن اجهل جهال المسيحيية ، فهو سيد أسياد أسياد أعلمكم فأنتم لا تزنون في ميزان العلم ولا حتى نسمة الهواء !

 ولكن بعد كل محاولات التملص هذه ، اين ردك على المعاجم التي فضحتك ؟




         برغم اني  مقتنع تماماً بمبدأ الاقتصاد في استخدام القوة  

أنقر للتوسيع...

:t17: دا قصر ديل يا ..... :t17:


 وطالما تريد أن ترفع عينك نحو الكبار فتعالى لنرى المعاجم ، 




Hebrew and English Lexicon of the Old Testament





فما رأيكم يا اخوة

أنقر للتوسيع...

الأخوة   بيقولوا لك ، انك كاذب مدلس ، لانك اتيت بالكلمة بدون " التشكيل " أكرر -   التشكيل - ، ولو فعلنا هذا مع كلمة " عرب " لن تجد فيها اي " عرب " ... ،   والآن ، الإخوة يقولون لك ، لماذا تعرض الكلمة بدون تشيل ولا تعرض التي   بتشكيل ؟

 قبل   ان نوضح الصحيح ، نود ان نكشف هذا المدلس كما عودناكم ، لو لاحظتم الصورة   التي أتى بها المشكك ستجدون بجانب كلمة " יער  " الحرف I أي الجزء الأول  من  شرح الكلمة وتعريفها ، وكما تلاحظون أن المشكك وضع قصاصة من المعجم  ليقنع  القاريء البسيط أن هذا يسمى " عِلم " ! ولكن لم يلحظ أنه ترك دليل  تدليسه  بيده وهو الحرف I  والآن دعونا نرى معجم Enhanced Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon ماذا قال وسأضع لكم صورة لما فيه ككل ثم أضع الجزء الذي يوضح تدليس هذا المدلس :



​
**
هذه   هى الصورة كاملة لكي تروا بانفسكم وقد ظللت الجزء الذي وضعه هو بتدليس   باللون الأحمر ووضعت لكم المعاني التي تنسف ما يبني موضوعه عليه تماماً   والآن سأضع لكم المعاني تكست :



* *wood, forest, thicket
*​*

** also בַּ
יַּעַר בַּעְרַב Is 21:13 in the thicket (or bushes, so VB) in Arabia must ye lodge, caravans of Dedanites.* *
*​*

* *יַ֫עַר S3264, 3293 TWOT888, 888a, 889a GK3623, 3624, 3625 n.[m.] honeycomb,—abs. יַעַר 1 S 14:25, 26; sf. יַעְרִי Ct 5:1;—honeycomb,   containing honey 1 S 14:25 (where read וְיַעַר הָיָה עַל־פְּנֵי   הַשָּׁדֶה with G We Dr Kit in KauAT, instead of v. as in MT); וַיָּבוֹא   העם אֶל־הַיַּעַר 1 S 14:26 (|| דבשׁ v 25) and when the people came to   the honeycomb behold its bees had departed (v. G We Dr Kit VB);   אָכַלְתִּי יַעְרִי עִם־דִּבְשִׁי Ct 5:1; v. also i. יַעֲרָה. 
*​*

أولا : قال المعجم : * *forest : أي غابة ، وهو المعنى الذي قال فيه المدلس :




                  ولا تعنى أبداً غابة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ثانياً : ذكر النص الذي نتجدث فيه وهو أشعياء 21 : 13 حرفياً ، وقال ان المقصود هنا هو " * *thicket " او " bushes " أي منطقة أشجار كثيفة أو غابات أو أدغال وهو نفسه الذي رفضه المدلس ليضحك على العوام من حفنة القراءة لمنتداه !

ثالثا : قال المعجم بكل صراحة " * *honeycomb " أي العسل أو الشهد ، وهو الذي نفاه المدلس عندما قال :




                  ولا تعنى أبداً غابة أو مكان للعسل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فهل رأيتم مدى التدليس الذي يمارسه المسلم ؟!* *


هناك نقطة أريد أن الفت الإنتباه اليها وربما لا تكون واضحة الآن لكني اضعها لاني سأعود اليها فيما بعد ، لقد وضع اسم القاموس :* *




          Hebrew and English Lexicon of the Old Testament 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ولم يخبرنا عن اسم العالم او الطبعة أو اي شيء ! فالإسم شائع ( لنا عودة عند رده )




فما رأيكم يا اخوة ؟

هل كذب عليكم المسلم ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ودي تيجي !* *
دا المسلم كذب ودلس طوال الموضوع ! :flowers:




ولو شاء ان نملأ هذه الصفحة والتي تليها بالمزيد لازدناه

فهل تريد ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم أريد ، واريد ما قلتما عليه سابقاً بشأن المراجع العبرية التي قلتما انكما ستضعوها ولم تضعوها !! فكن رجلا ولو لمرة في الموضوع !

خلي بالك ، عايزيين زي ما قلت :* *




         هذه الصفحة والتي تليها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ولا عجب بعد قراءة هذا الكلام من شخص يعيش ويحيا ويتنفس بالكذب والنفاق والرياء




         فكما قلت لكم انه يتوق ان يحرز على شخصي اي انتصار بعد اللكمات التي وجهت له طيلة الموضوع حتى الان ، ولم نتهى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكلك بايخ جداً ، دا مافيش ولا نقطة واحدة في كل الموضوع ليك فرصة انك مجرد تناقش فيها !!!

كل حاجة اتكلمت فيها او هاتتكلم فيها بتظهر جهلك كما رأينا ، * *
عربيا ، عبرياً ، نقد نصي ، تاريخ ، تفسير .... إلخ !!!

دا انا زهقت من كتر الإنتصارات في الموضوع ده ! دا دكتور شمس بيقول لي   ماتردش خلاص الموضوع انتهى ولكن انا شايفك محاور لقطة فحابب اتدرب فيك وانا   بستمتع بشكلك وانت مش عارف " تفلفص " من الموضوع ومش هاتخرج منه ! * *:new5:.





           ويكفي لرد هذا  الكذب ان اعيد كلامي مرة اخرى الذي قلته من سنتين ولم يجرؤ   هذا المنافق  الكذاب على نقله لمنتداه وليساله احدهم لماذا لم ينقله 

أنقر للتوسيع...


  يا عديم الفهم ، يا من لم تصل لمرحلة البشر ، انا هنا لست لعرض موضوعك بل   للرد على ما جاء فيه من اخطاء وتدليسات وكذب وادعاءات باطلة ، فأنت قلت  هذه  الجملة ثم قلت بعدها :* *




 وكلمة يعر בַּיַּעַר في نص أشعياء ( 21 : 13 ) كناية عن أمر يوصف بالصعوبة ، ولا تعنى أبداً غابة أو مكان للعسل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

فإنت   شئت أم ابيت ستقول الحق بالغصب لاني سأكشف كل جهلك وتدليسك وكذبك !! فلو   قلت الصدق ثم بعدها دلست ، فسأقوم انا بتأكيد الصدق ، وقد كان واكدت على   هذا ،ثم عندما وجدت مصر انك تدلس فقمت بكشف تدليسك ايها المدلس !
 فكلامك لا قيمة له ولا يشرفني ان انقله ، فأنا انقل تدليسك يا مدلس وارد عليه من المراجع !!

فهمت يا مدلس ؟* *




          ثم كلامي في تمامه عند نص اشعياء فقط كما وضحته ايضا ولم ينقله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يا عديم الفهم ، ومن قال اننا خرجنا اصلا عن النص هذا لكي تقول لي ان كلامك عن نص أشعياء ؟
هل نسيت ان الحوار كله عن هذه النصوص ؟!!! ما هذا المستوى الضحل من الذاكرة   والفهم !!أهؤلاء هم قوادكم يا مسلمين !! عار عليكم هذه الأشكال !


ثم اننا اثبتنا ان كلامك تدليس واذكرك بكلام القاموس حرفيا الذي بترته بتدليسك :* *



*​*also בַּיַּעַר בַּעְרַב Is 21:13 in the thicket (or bushes, so VB) in Arabia must ye lodge, caravans of Dedanites.
*​*
فتبا لجهلك !




          فلا اعلم ماذا سيحدث لك اكثر مما انت فيه صراحة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

سأكون   أكثر سرورا بكشف تدليسك وان اُعرّف الكل أن مدير المنتدى ومن يعتبروه في   أكثر من موقع انه ذا علم ، مجرد مدلس يعشق التدليس ،، فأكمل فالكذب حلال   عندك ..
**




          ثم انني قد ذكرت مثال وقرينة لغوية على استعمال كلمة יַּעַר للاستدلال على معنى الوعورة والصعوبة اذ قلت 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 مازلت يا صغيري ومنذ بداية الموضوع لا تعرف الفرق بين الترجمة والمعاجم !! 




ولكن لأنك محاور " لُقْطَة " هاكمل معاك في تفاهات تفكيرك :




سفر يشوع الاصحاح 17

18 כִּי הַר יִהְיֶה-לָּךְ, כִּי- יַעַר הוּא, וּבֵרֵאתוֹ, וְהָיָה לְךָ תֹּצְאֹתָיו: כִּי-תוֹרִישׁ אֶת-הַכְּנַעֲנִי, כִּי רֶכֶב בַּרְזֶל לוֹ--כִּי חָזָק, הוּא. 
بل يكون لك الجبل لانه وعر فتقطعه وتكون لك مخارجه.فتطرد الكنعانيين لان لهم مركبات حديد لانهم اشداء                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

 طيب تعالى كدة معايا نشوف الترجمات :


 (GNA) فقال لهم يشوع: ((إذا كنتم شعبا كثيرا وضاق عليكم جبل أفرايم فاصعدوا إلى الغاب ومهدوا لأنفسكم الأرض هناك في أرض الفرزيين والرفائيم)). 

 (JAB) فقال لهم يشوع: "إذا كنتم شعبا كثيرا، فاصعدوا إلى الغاب وأزيلوا الأشجار عنه، في أرض الفرزيين والرفائيم، إذا كان قد ضاق بكم جبل أفراثيم ". 
*​*
(ASB) فقال لهم يشوع: "إن كنتم شعبا غفيرا، وكان جبل أفرايم ضيقا عليكم، فاذهبوا إلى الغابة ومهدوا لكم أرضا هناك في بلاد الفرزيين والرفائيين."


**(ACV) And Joshua said to them, If thou be a great people, get thee up to the forest,   and cut down for thyself there in the land of the Perizzites and of  the  Rephaim, since the hill-country of Ephraim is too narrow for thee.

 (AKJ) And Joshua answered them, If you be a great people, then get you up to the wood country,   and cut down for yourself there in the land of the Perizzites and of   the giants, if mount Ephraim be too narrow for you.

 (AMP)  Joshua replied, If you are a great people, get up to the forest and   clear ground for yourselves in the land of the Perizzites and the   Rephaim, since the Ephraim hill country is too narrow for you. 

 (ASV)  And Joshua said unto them, If thou be a great people, get thee up to the forest,   and cut down for thyself there in the land of the Perizzites and of  the  Rephaim; since the hill-country of Ephraim is too narrow for thee. 

 (BBE)  Then Joshua said to them, If you are such a great people, go up into the woodlands,   clearing a place there for yourselves in the land of the Perizzites  and  the Rephaim, if the hill-country of Ephraim is not wide enough for  you.  

 (Bishops)  And Iosuah auswered them: If thou be much people, then get thee vp to the wood   [countrey] and prepare for thy selfe there in the lande of the   Pherezites and of the Giauntes, yf mount Ephraim be to narowe for thee. 

 (CEV)  Joshua replied, "If you have so many people that you don't have enough room in the hill country of Ephraim, then go into the forest that belonged to the Perizzites and the Rephaim. Clear out the trees and make more room for yourselves there." 

 (CJB)  Y'hoshua answered them, "If you are a great people, go up to the forest,   and clear land for yourself there in the territory of the P'rizi and   the Refa'im - since the hills of Efrayim don't give you enough space."

 (CLV) And Joshua said unto them, `If you [are] a numerous people, go up for you to the forest,   then you have prepared for you there, in the land of the Perizzite,  and  of the Rephaim, when mount Ephraim has been narrow for you..

 (Darby)  And Joshua said unto them, If thou art a great people, then get thee up to the wood,   and cut down for thyself there in the land of the Perizzites and of  the  giants, if the hill-country of Ephraim is too narrow for thee. 

 (DRB)  And Josue said to them: If thou be a great people, go up into the woodland,   and cut down room for thyself in the land of the Pherezite and the   Raphaims: because the possession of mount Ephraim is too narrow for   thee. 

 (ESV)  And Joshua said to them, "If you are a numerous people, go up by yourselves to the forest,   and there clear ground for yourselves in the land of the Perizzites  and  the Rephaim, since the hill country of Ephraim is too narrow for  you." 

 (Geneva)  Ioshua then answered them, If thou be much people, get thee vp to the wood,   & cut trees for thy selfe there in the lande of the Perizzites,  and  of the gyants, if mount Ephraim be too narowe for thee. 
*​*
نكتفي بهذا أم تكتفي بالإحراج الذي سببته لنفسك يا صغيري ؟!


هذا أولا يا صعيري أما ثانيا ً فهو قاموس King James Concordance أنظر ماذا قال يا مدلس :

* *H3293
 יער
 ya‛ar
 Total KJV Occurrences: 57
 forest, 37
 1Sa_22:5, 1Ki_7:2, 1Ki_10:17, 1Ki_10:21, 2Ki_19:23, 2Ch_9:16, 2Ch_9:20, Psa_50:10, Psa_104:20, Isa_10:18-19 (3), Isa_10:34, Isa_21:13,   Isa_22:8, Isa_29:17, Isa_32:15, Isa_32:19, Isa_37:24, Isa_44:14,   Isa_44:23, Isa_56:9, Jer_5:6, Jer_10:3, Jer_12:8, Jer_21:14, Jer_26:18,   Jer_46:23, Eze_15:2, Eze_15:6, Eze_20:46-47 (2), Hos_2:12, Amo_3:4,   Mic_3:12, Mic_5:8, Zec_11:2
 wood, 18
  Deu_19:5, Jos_17:15, Jos_17:18, 1Sa_14:25-26 (2), 2Sa_18:6, 2Sa_18:8,   2Sa_18:17, 2Ki_2:24, 1Ch_16:33, Psa_83:13-14 (2), Psa_96:12, Ecc_2:6   (2), Son_2:3, Isa_7:2, Mic_7:14
 forests, 1
 Eze_39:10
 honeycomb, 1
 Son_5:1
*​*

 فهناك   بعض البشر عندما يفحمون ويحرجون تجدونهم اما يتصنعون الغباء او  الذكاء ،   والمدلس في تلك النقطة اراد ان يتذاكى بان يدعي الغباء ، وبدلا  من ان   يردني في هذه المعاجم الذي اثبت ان هذه الكلمة تعني غابة أو شهد ( عسل )   ومن قلب ومن داخل المعاجم اجده يرد بهذا الرد الفاشل و يترك كل  شيء ليدخل   ما تبقى من راسه لداخل الرمال ليقوم بدفنها كما يحب :flowers:


 والغريب انه ينكر على القرائن ..... فعلا الجهل له ناسه


 هذا هو مستوى من يهاجمون الكتاب المقدس من المسلمين !

وما زلت لا اعرف على اي اساس يقولون على نفسهم نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق .... صدقوني هذه الكلمة يجب ان نقولها :flowers:
 



         هل يوجد اوعر من الوعر ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

عقلك ، لماذا تهرب من سؤالي الصريح يا مدلس ؟ :




                                       جبت منين لفظ " الأكثر " ده كمان ؟؟                       

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل سترد أم لن ترضى أن تخرج رأسك من السبع اراضين ؟




          من علمائك الذين تضرب بكلامهم عرض الحائط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 نعيد السؤال الذي تهرب منه بكذب :




                                       وجبت منين لفظ " جزيرة العرب " هو التاني !!!؟                       

أنقر للتوسيع...





          الاثنين واحد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لم أسألك هل هما واحد ام لا ، فهذا لا اخذ رأي من في مستواك الضحل فيه ، سؤالي مرة أخرى :




                                       وانهو جزيرة عرب ؟ هل الخاصة بالخرائط القديمة التي تصفها ام في وضعها الحالي !                       

أنقر للتوسيع...

 انت كنت قاصد أية ؟




         لا تجاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته، لئلا تعدله أنت 

أنقر للتوسيع...

جاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا يكون حكيما في عيني نفسه

ولهذا سأجيبك .




         والحقيقة اني كتبهتا وانا اقرا الكتاب المقدس ولم اكن نائما للاسف 

أنقر للتوسيع...

إنسان ( جدلاً ) متشبع بالكذب ، فكيف تكب على الكمبيوتر في نفس الوقت الذي تقرأ فيه ؟

انت نائم في كل الموضوع ولا تعرف ان تخرج منه ولن يحدث :flowers:




  فاولا احب ان اقول اننا كمسلمين نراجع بعضنا البعض ونناقش بعضنا  بالادلة العلمية ،  

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أعمى يقود اعمى ، كلاهما يسقطان في حفرة ( الجهل )

انتم تراجعون بعضكم في آخر ما توصلت إليه صيحات التدليس والكذب والنفاق ! فبئس المراجعة !




         فتركتني للاسف مثل كل مرة ووضعت راسك في الرمال ولم تجرؤ على  اقتباس هذا الطلب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  المشكلة ليست في اني تركتك ، فهذا كذب كالعادة منك ، ولكن المشكلة انك ان   جاز التعبير " إنسان " عديم الفهم ، لم تفهم أكثر من مرة كلامي عندما قلت   لك اجعل موضوع " سنة " في آخر الموضوع ومازلت تكرره وكأني لم اقل اجعله في   النهاية ، فأنت تتغابى أكثر مما عندك منه . فما علاقتي بإنسان لا يفهم  مثلك  ؟




          كتبت انت ان شلوش بها يود 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  يا مدلس ، طلبت منك ان تعطيني أين قلت بالحرف الواحد " شلوش بها يود " ولم   تعطني بل تعيد وتكرر في نفس الكلام كالبغبغاء بلا رد رغم اني الآن الذي   اسألك عن تدليسك علىّ فهل تتذكر صفة من صفات الرجولة على الأقل التي لم   تعرفها وتقتبس لي اقتباس مباشر من ردي اني قلت هذا الكلام ؟!! أم مازال في   الأرض بترولاً ستغمس رأسك في الأراضين حتى تخرجه لنا !؟




         وزعمت ان بها كلمة قيدار 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا    مدلس ، طلبت منك ان تعطيني أين قلت بالحرف الواحد " هذه القصاصة بها   قيدار " ولم  تعطني بل تعيد وتكرر في نفس الكلام كالبغبغاء بلا رد رغم اني   الآن الذي  اسألك عن تدليسك علىّ فهل تتذكر صفة من صفات الرجولة على الأقل   التي لم  تعرفها وتقتبس لي اقتباس مباشر من ردي اني قلت هذا الكلام ؟!!  أم  مازال في  الأرض بترولاً ستغمس رأسك في الأراضين حتى تخرجه لنا !؟




           عزفت مقوطعة  طويلة عريضة في الجهل في علم الخطاطة الذي كان هذا الموضوع   بداية علمك به ،  واضحكتنا بالشرطة العلوية ذات الميل الشهيرة التي كانت   ألطف في وقعها من  اسكتشات محمود شكوكو ولم يراجعك احد 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عديم الفهم ، كان كل هذا مجرد تمهيد لشيء ستعرفه في النهاية ، وكل هذا   كان قبل البدء اساسا في الرد على الموضوع لتعرف انك تم طحنك وهرسك انت   وموضوعك الأجوف ذا الشرطة العلوية المائلة ناحية الجهل تارة والتدليس أخرى!




          فالحال عندكم دائرة مغلقة يدور في مدارها جهال ... استحي ولو لمرة واحدة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  لست مسلماً لكي أستحي ! فالجهل أنتم اربابه ، فأنا من امة " فتشوا الكتب "   ولست من امة " ما انا بقاريء " ، ولا من أمة " لا تسألوا عن اشياء " ولست   من امة "  المؤمن كالجمل الأنف حيثما قيد انقاد " 
* *http://dorar.net/enc/hadith?skeys=المؤمن+كالجمل+الأنف+حيثما+قيد+انقاد+&xclude=&degree_cat0=1
*​*




 ثانيا   لا يوجد مبرر عندنا لان ندخل القاهرة  والرياض والقدس وشبرا الخيمة   وشنبارة الميمونة – بلد مش عالخريطة – في نصوص  الكتاب المقدس كما كنت   تقترح فنحن اشخاص محترمة لا نزيد ولا ننقص على كلام غيرنا . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

من   حيث كلمة " نحن " فانا أبريء المسلمين منك فهم منك براء ، فهم نعرفهم  جيداً  ونتعايش معهم ونحبهم ربما في بعض الأحيان اكثر من اعز الأصدقاء أما  انت  فقد أتخذت التدليس سبيلا والكذب عنوانا والتضليل منهجاً فلا تقل " نحن  " بل  قل " انا " ، هذه واحدة ، اما الثانية فهى انك ازدت بالفعل حيث انك  ادخلت  مكة والمدينة المنورة في النصوص فنكرر لك السؤال الذي هربت منه  بسبابك لنا :




 أولا : هى " مكة " و " المدينة المنورة " في   البشارة كمان واحنا مانعرفش !!؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...





 ثالثا : امر طبيعي جدا ان نذكر مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة ، وكيف لا نذكرها والبشارة تتكلم عن هجرة حضرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 مازال المغيب بعد طحنه وموضوعه حتا صارا لا نراهما بالعين المجردة يقول أن " البشارة تتكلم عن هجرة حضرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " فأي كذب هذا !!

تم طحن كل نقطة في الموضوع بأدلة لن ولم ولا يستطيع احد مجرد جرحها ! ومع ذلك يقول نبوة !! بالعافية !!

تأثير الصدمة كبير عليك !


اما عن الرد ، لم أسألك عن لماذا ذكرت انت مكة والمدينة بل :




 هى " مكة " و " المدينة المنورة " في   البشارة كمان واحنا مانعرفش !!؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فالموضوع كما قلنا ، تاريخي بحت ، حدث وتم وانتهى من آلاف السنين ومازال هذا المسلم لا يعرف كيف يثبت اي نقطة وليس الموضوع !




والحقيقة ان هناك مغالطة منك فالفارق ليس 2500 عام فالبشارة لا تتحدث عن نبوءة تحدث في زمن اشعيا

او تحدث بعده بسنون بسيطة ، بل تحدث بعدها بحوالي 1000 عام ، فالفارق ليس 2500 سنة ، بل هو 1400 سنة تقريباً ، فاحسبها جيدا

أنقر للتوسيع...

  لست انت يا صغير تلاميذي من تقول لي " مغالطة " فانت تكتفي بالجلوس عند   قدمي تلاميذي لتتعلم منهم بلا فهم ( لانه صفة اصيلة فيك ) ، هذا اولا ،   اولا تتكلم عن " البشارة " وانا اصبت بالمراجع التاريخية والتفسيرية انها   تتحدث عن سرجون الثاني وعليه اثبتنا هذا وانتهينا ! وجئت انت بكل وقاحة   لتعيد نفس الكلمات التي لا معنى لها وتقول " فالبشارة لا تتحدث عن نبوءة تحدث في زمن اشعيا " ومع هذه الجملة التي تدل عن عجزك عن نقد كلام العلماء إلا انك لم تقل لنا ، ما هى النبوة التي تحققت منذ 1400 سنة تقريبا !!




 ثم انا اريدك ان تثبت امام الجميع التغيرات التي حدثت في معالم وتضاريس هذه البقعة المباركة من ارض الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت مغيب ، انت هنا لتتعلم مني ولست لتريد فأنا الوحيد الذي يريد ، كما انك   مغيب حقاً إذ اننا بعدما اثبتنا بالمراجع الإجنبية والعربية تأتي وتقول   جملة لا معنى لها كهذه ، فمشكلة عدم فهمك من اول مرة لا علاقة لي بها ،   فالمشكلة في عقلك ! فعالجه !




          هل ستتشجع وتذكر لنا التغيرات ام ستدفن كالعادة راسك في الرمال ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لماذا تتكلم عن نفسك بهذه الطريقة ؟




          بالمناسبة .... هل خرج البترول ام لا ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  لا ، لسة ، لانك مصمم ألا تخرج رأسك ففي كل رد أعطيك فرصة لإخراج رأسك   ولكنك ترفض وتزيد من انغماسك في الجهل والتدليس وانا اكشفك بكل سهولة ، فهل   وصلت للسبع طبقات الخاصة بالأرض !!؟:flowers:




         حينما  كتبت هذه  الجزئية كنت اعلم تماما انه سياتي احد الجهلة ليثير  هذه النقطة  ويقول ان  الجزء الذي توجد به مكة والمدينة ليس هو اعلى ارتفاع  بل منطقة  عسير 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  الجهلة هم من أرد الآن عليهم ، وهم من عندما يكشفون يعودون فيغمسون رؤوسهم   في بحار الرمال بحاثيين عن النفط ! والجهلة هم الذين لا يستطيعون الرد  على  ما كشفناك به يا مدلس !




                              وكما نرى ، على الخريطة ان أعلي وأوعر تضاريس هي التي تقع في منطقة الحجاز التي تقع فيها مكة والمدينة المنورة وباقي المدن التي وردت في البشارة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  نفس السؤال يا مدلس لانه لا مجال للهروب معي ، أنت قلت انها ، اعلى واعوعر   منطقة وهذا كذب ، كما بينت انت في الخريطة وقلت ان هذه المنطقة تقع   فيهـ"ـــا " مكة والمدينة وهذا كذب ايضا والدليل في الخريطة التي انت   وضعتها !!

فما الجديد !!

نكرر ،


أولا : هى " مكة " و " المدينة المنورة " في      البشارة كمان واحنا مانعرفش !!؟ كله عند العرب صابون ! اية المانع ندخل      كمان القدس والقاهرة و الرياض والدمام وابو ظبي !! عادي هو في مسلم   هايراجع    ورانا ؟!! نام وصحي وقال ان مكة في البشارة وكمان المدينة   المنورة ! ،  كل   ده بيمهد لقل المسلمين انهم يلاقوا الكلام اللي هم   عايزينه فيكملوا  بدون   بحث في الموضوع وتبدأ التشكرات !!

ثانيا : شوفوا يا جماعة الخريطة اللي هو حاطتها بنفسه ودققوا فيها كويس جداً عشان تعذروني لو الواحد مابقاش يرد على شبهات المسلمين !!









أريدكم أن تركزوا على أمرين وهما :

1. زمن الخريطة ، فستجدوه على الخريطة على اليسار " لعام 1385هـ 1965 م "      .....! فتخيلوا مدى بعد الفترة الزمنية بين هذا التوقيت وبين التوقيت      القديم ! قرابة 2500 عام !!! شايفين كام !! 2500  عاااااااااااااااااااااام     !! فيها كل حاجة ممكن تتغير تماماً سواء  اسماء او مفاهيم او معالم او     تضاريس !!! وعجبي على المسلم الذي يضع  خريطة تدينه !

2. مفتاح الخريطة فالخريطة وضعت بجانب اللون " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      " أعلى من 2000 متر وهذا هو اعلى ارتفاع بحسب مفتاح الخريطة ، حيث أن      الإرتفاع الأصغر مباشرة هو " من 500 الى 2000 " وهو الذي يقول عليه   المسلم    بالخطأ انه اعلى ارتفاع ! وهو ليس اعلى ارتفاع ! بل الثاني حيث   أن منطقة    عسير هى الأعلى ! وهذا كله بالرغم من ان النبوة لم تقل أصلاً   جبال بل  قالت   شهد وغابة وهذا كله ايضاً بالرغم من ان النبوة لم تقل اصلا   كلمة "  أعلى "   !! فالمسلم يعيش في الأوهام ، يخترع الشيء ويصدقه ويدلل   عليه  بدليل ياليته   كان صحيحاً بل حاله كحال الموضوع كله خاطيء وفي   النهاية  يقول بشارة  بنبينا  في الكتاب المقدس ! افلا تستحون !

هذا هو مستوى المسلمين !!



كما عودناكم ، يتبع ..:flowers:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*عندما من جديد ،

كان المدلس قد قال :




  النص الماسوري وردت فيه كلمة ערב مرتين بقراءة " بلاد العرب " ونحن هنا  بصدد تحديد قراءة الكلمة الثانية كما حددنا قراءة الأولى في فصلٍ سابقٍ .  

أنقر للتوسيع...

 وقد رددت عليه رد ( بالطبع لم يفهمه ) وقلت فيه :




هذه   الجملة في حد ذاتها بها خطأ شنيع جداً سيظل لا يلتفت اليه طوال  مشاركته   هذه وهو ، أنه يقول ان قراءة النص الماسوري " ערב " بقراءة " بلاد  العرب "   وهنا انا اريد ان اعرف كيف عرف ان " ערב " وردت بمعنى " بلاد العرب  "  ولم  ترد مثلا بمعني " المساء " ؟! فإن النص الماسوري عبري والإختلاف هو   في  ترجمة العبري نفسه ! سواء كان الى يوناني او انجليزي او لاتيني او   سرياني  حتى ! فكيف يقول هذا الكلام ؟!
بمعنى أخر ، كيف ازاي احدد معنى كلمة في مخطوط عبري بإستعمال لغة اخرى غير    العبري !! ، بمعنى اخر ، انا ممكن اقول فقط هنا ، نفس الكلام ده بس هاغير    كلمة " بلاد العرب " واحطها " المساء " 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فقام مشكوراً بتوضيح مدى أدبه وربايته ومدى دنو أخلاقه وعدم قدرته على الصمود أمام ابسط الأسئلة فراح يسب ويلعن ، فقال :




وفي   الحقيقة وقفت عند هذا التعليق لا ادرى ماذا اقول ، سوى اني كيف  قد اضعت   وقتي في حوار مع شخص امامه عدد من السنين كي يدرس حتى يكون جاهلاً ،  ثم   يبدا في محو جهله

 يعني في الحقيقة هل وصل به السقوط حتى يقول هذه العبارة

أنقر للتوسيع...

  وفي الحقيقية لا اخفيكم سرا ، اني أخطأت ! نعم اخطأت عندما اعتقدت ان مثل   هذا المستوى الضحل من الفكر سيستطيع فهم كلامي فضلا عن مغزاه ! فلا هو فهم   الكلام الخاص به ولا هو فهم كلامي ولا فهم مغزى كلامي !! فأنا اخطأت  عندما  ظننت ان مثل هذه العقول الخاوية اللهم إلا بالجهل أطنانا ستفهم  كلامي والآن  سأصحح كلامي واسير مع خطوة خطوة لتفهيمه !


فالوحيد الذي أضاع وقته هو انا مع انسان لا يعرف من الأساس أن يكتب شبهة أو موضوع ومع ذلك علمتك ما لم تعلمه ( اي كل شيء ) ..


يا جاهل ، انت اوردت الكلمة هكذا :




  النص الماسوري وردت فيه كلمة ערבمرتين بقراءة " بلاد العرب " 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  أي بدون تشكيل - أكرر - تشكيل ، فهذه الكلمة بدون تشكيل لا تعني بلاد  العرب  فقط !! بل يمكن ان يكون معناها كل المعاني التي أوردناها ومن ضمنها  المساء  و و و و إلخ ! ولهذا سألتك السؤال الذي لم ترد عليه ، فقلت لك :




 هذه الجملة في حد ذاتها بها خطأ شنيع جداً سيظل لا يلتفت اليه طوال مشاركته هذه وهو ، أنه يقول ان قراءة النص الماسوري " ערב " بقراءة " بلاد العرب " وهنا انا اريد ان اعرف كيف عرف ان " ערב   " وردت بمعنى " بلاد العرب " ولم ترد مثلا بمعني " المساء " ؟! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  هذا اولا ، اما ثانيا : فهو انك لو قصدت التي في النص نفسه ، فالعالم وات   قال انها يمكن ان تعني المساء وترجمها في المرتين " wasteland " أي الأرض   القاحلة ، فكان سؤالي عن مصدر ترجمتك هذه ورفضك للآخر !!


فهمت حاجة ؟




   فلو كان عنده  مثقال ذرة من العلم في مباديء اللغة العبرية حتى لكان رجع   للنص ولكان قرأه  ، ولو كان قرأه لكان وفر على نفسه عناء كتابة هذا الجزء ،   واراح عيوننا  من رؤية هذا التلوث العلمي الذي ينشره في منتداه الذي لو  كان  منتدى محترم  لكان حذف هذه الخرافات فورا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  لماذا الإسقاط يا عزيزي ؟ تعرف جيدا أن منتدى الكنيسة لا يضاهيه اي منتدى   اسلامي !! وان منتدياتكم تزن الأطنان من الجهل والتدليس وهذا الموضوع خير   مثال ! 

واما عن التلوث فه في منتدياتكم ولا ننقله في منتدياتنا العلمية الا لو اردنا تحمل عناء تدليس وجهل كاتبوا المواضيع والرد عليهم !

فكن في قدرك ولا تعلوا ! فمنتداك المهجور خير مثال لهذه المنتديات !




  وانا اريد ان اساله سؤال ، قراءة النص العبري تقول مسا بعراف ولا تقول مسا بعريف فما الفرق بين عراف وبين عريف ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  عديم الفهم يفعل هذا واكثر ، يا عديم الفهم ، وات قال على نفس الكلمة انها  "  ارض قاحلة " وقال " انها يمكن ان تترجم الى المساء " وهى نفس الكلمة !!   واان اسألك كيف يقول هو كذلك في ظل وجود الكلمة أمامه !!؟




  ثم هل فات على مترجمين هذه التراجم وغيرها ملاحظتك الجهلونووية هذه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 بغض النظر عن سفالتك المعهودة فأستطيع ان ارد عليك في تفاهتك أيضا واقول لك :

  ثم هل فات على مترجمين WBC  ملاحظتك الجهلونووية هذه ?




  فهل فات على احدهم ان المعنى يمكن ان يكون مساء ؟ مجرد احتمال حتى ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ما المانع وما الدليل أنهم نقلوا كلهم من العبري مباشرة !
تفضل ، لكل ترجمة من هذه استخرج لنا من اين ترجمها مترجموها .. :spor22:




  فهل فات على احدهم ان المعنى يمكن ان يكون مساء ؟ مجرد احتمال حتى ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كالعادة جاهل : 

13 ἐν τῷ δρυμῷ ἑσπέρας κοιμηθήσῃ ἐν τῇ ὁδῷ Δεδαν. 

ياريت تبقى تقول لي ، دي ترجمة اية ! :t33:





 بعد ان كذب على في معنى يعر وقد وضحنا كذبه وفضحناه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

​ طبعا هو كتب الجملة  دي وهو لا يعرف ردي ،  فطريقة هذا المدلس في الحوار هى كالآتي  ، يدلس  ويرمي غيره بالتدليس حتى  ننشغل نحن بالدفاع عن انفسنا ضد الإفتراء ولا يكن  لدينا وقت لنفضحه ولكن  على من !!
كل تدليس له سيفضح وكل إفتراء سنرد عليه !:flowers:




 وباديء  ذي بدء  انوه عليه للمرة الثانية بانه ليس من حقه ان يقيم  كلامنا ويقول  عنه انه "  اثبات رائع " فكما قلت له نحن لسنا في حاجة لتقييمه  ؛ اذ انه  ليس اهل لذلك  ، فكيف لفاقد شيء ان يقوم بإعطاؤه وتقديمه ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  يا مدلس ، انا استحي من تقييم كلامك لان كلامك هو عبارة عن أضحوكات قد   اضحتنا بها طوال هذا الموضوع والقادم اكبر ، فأنا لا ارضى لنفسي ان اقيم   شخص جاهل مدلس كاذب مثلك ، فانا اشرف من ان الوث علمي بجهلك ! 

ولكن كانت هذه الكلمات لبيان انك تعاني من حالة انفصام في الشخصية فتنفي ما   تحاول ان تركده وتثبت ما تحاول ان تنفيه وفي النهاية كله تحت امري أنا !  
فهذا هو الدافع لكتابه كلام مثل هذا على كلامك اي انه اثبات لك وليس لي   فأنا استطيع ان اثبت اي شيء اريده في الموضوع ولست محتاجا لتفاهاتك لكي   اقيمها !!




 فاين هنا الاثبات من كلامي النص الماسوري ذكر كلمة ערב لتعني المساء ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

  هاهاها ، اشعر بك وبأنك لا تعرف ماذا تفعل لتخرج نفسك من الورطات التي   وضعتك فيها ووضعت نفسك بنفسك فيها قبل ان اضعك ، والىن نعيد عليك ، 

من قائل هذا الكلام ؟ 





2 – إستخدمت كلمة " المساء " بدلاً من " بلاد العرب " .

وكذلك في الفولجاتا التي ترجمت في القرن الثالث الميلادي\

  Onus in Arabia in saltu ad vesperam dormietis in semitis Dodanim​  
والتي ترجمت إلى الإنجليزية

  The burden in Arabia. In the forest at evening you shall sleep, in the paths of Dedanim.​  
خلاصة :

جاءت قراءة كلمة ערב الثانية في النص الماسوري بقراءة " بلاد العرب " ، في حين جاءت كلاً من القراءة السبعينية و الفولجاتا وترجوم يوناثان بـ " المساء " مخالفة للنص الماسوري .                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ألست أنت ؟ ، اذن انت اثبت ان كلمة "  ערב " أتت بمعنى " المساء " فما الذي قدمته في وصلت التدليسية الآن سوى اعادة نفس كلامك وانا بدوري سأعيد نفس فضيحتك كما عودتك !
المشكلة انك تظن انك عندما تقتبس كلامي و " تهرتل " بأي كلام وتمر عليه   مروم الكرام ، ان بهذا انت قد رددت علىّ وهذا من سخف عقلك ! فهذه الأفعال   تفعلها في منتداك وليس هنا !! انت هنا ستكشف كل الاعيبك القذرة !

ومازلت اريد ان اعرف كيف عرف هذا المدلس ان الكلمة العبرية الثانية تعني "   عرب " ولا تعني " مساء " كا اثبتها هو بنفسه ومن قبله التراجم !  
ونزيده من الشعر بيتا لجهله :

خذ هذه التراجم يا مدلس بالإضافة الى ما اوردته انت بنفسك : 
 (DRB)  The burden in Arabia. In the forest at evening you shall sleep, in the paths of Dedanim. 

(HCSB)  An oracle against Arabia: You will camp for the night in the scrublands of the desert, you caravans of Dedanites. 

(HCSB-r)  An oracle against Arabia: You will camp for the night in the scrublands of the desert, you caravans of Dedanites.

(Brenton)  Thou mayest lodge in the forest in the evening, or in the way of Daedan.

(TRC) The heavy burthen upon Arabia. At even ye shall abide in the wood, in the way toward Dedanim.



  ومن فرط جهله ان لا يعرف الفرق بين بيَعَر ביער التي تعني في الوعر وبين بعرَف בערב  

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا  يا مدلس ، اعرف تماما هذا قبل ان تعرف كيف ان  تنطق الحروف العربية ! ولكن  هذه ذلة في النسخ نتيجة قوة الضحك على مستواك  الضحل فنسخت كلمة خطأ  والصحيح " בַּעְרַב  " ، والآن نعيد ما قلناه وهربت منه بحجة ساذجة لن تمر :

وانا اشكره جزيل الشكر واقدم له اعذب التحيات على هذا الإثبات الرائع للكلمة ولكن السؤال الآن ، هو اثبت أن كلمة " בַּעְרַב " تعني " at evening      " أي المساء ، فما هو الذي كان يدافع عنه ويعض بالنواجز عليه في اول   جزء    واتهم العلامة القمص تادرس بالتدليس !!؟ انه اثبت بنفسه ما اراد   نفيه   بنفسه  ايضاً !! فأين بحث هذا الذي يتحول فيه الباحث من مدافع من   رافض   لمعنى كلمة  بكل قوته الى مؤيد لمعنى نفس الكلمة بكل قوته ايضاً ؟!!



وسؤال صغير :
طالما     أن اثبت ان  الكلمة  الثانية تعني " المساء "وهى نفس الكلمة الأولى ، ما     المانع أن تكون   الكلمة الأولى ايضاً تعني المساء كما قال العلماء ؟​ 


  فانا لم اثبت ان بعرَف تعني المساء ، وكيف لي ان اقول هذا اصلاً 

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعيد تلخيص الأدلة ليراها هذا المدلس ويتذكر انه محسوب على الذكور فيتمنى ان يصبح رجلا ويرد ولو لمرة على اسئلتنا :

1. وات قال انها يمكن ان تعني المساء
2. الترجمة اليونانية ( لو مش فاهم اية هى اللي انا بتكلم عليها ابقى   اسألني و انا اقول لك فأنا معلمك الاول والأخير ) قالت انها تعني مساء
3. الفلجاتا اللاتينية قالت انها تعني مساء
4. ترجوم يوناثان قال انها تعني مساء 
5. الترجمة السريانية بحسب لمزا قالت انها تعني مساء
6. بعض التراجم الحديثة قالت انها تعني المساء 
7. هناك اكثر ولكني اكتفي بهذارأفةُ في حالك يا مفلس ..

نعيد السؤال تاني يمكن تكسفنا ولو لمرة وترد علينا ! :

وسؤال صغير :
طالما      أن اثبت ان  الكلمة  الثانية تعني " المساء "وهى نفس الكلمة الأولى ، ما      المانع أن تكون   الكلمة الأولى ايضاً تعني المساء كما قال العلماء ؟




 ولتسمح لي  

أنقر للتوسيع...

عفوا ، لا اسمح لك لانك في مرحلة التلمذة ، وكما تعرف ان :

 1 - قد تركتكم على  البيضاء ليلها كنهارها، لا يزيغ   عنها بعدي إلا هالك، ومن يعش منكم فسيرى  اختلافا كثيرا، فعليكم بما عرفتم   من سنتي، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين،  عضوا عليها بالنواجذ، وعليكم   بالطاعة وإن عبدا حبشيا، فإنما المؤمن كالجمل الأنف، حيثما انقي
           الراوي:       العرباض بن سارية      المحدث:           السيوطي           -   المصدر:  الجامع الصغير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  6096
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح     
 ﻿   2 -  وعظنا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وآله وسلم   موعظة ذرفت منها العيون ووجلت منها القلوب فقلنا يا  رسول الله إن هذه   لموعظة مودع فماذا تعهد إلينا ؟ فقال : تركتكم على  البيضاء ليلها كنهارها   لا يزيغ عنها بعدي إلا هالك ، ومن يعش منكم فسيرى  اختلافا كثيرا فعليكم   بما عرفتم من سنتي وسنة الخلفاء المهديين الراشدين .  وعليكم بالطاعة وإن   كان عبدا حبشيا عضوا عليها بالنواجذ فإنما المؤمن كالجمل الآنف كلما قيد انقاد 
           الراوي:       العرباض بن سارية      المحدث:           الشوكاني           -   المصدر:  الفتح الرباني   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  5/2229
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ثابت ورجاله رجال الصحيح     
 ﻿   3 -  فإنما المؤمن كالجمل الأنف حيثما قيد انقاد 
           الراوي:       -      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2/610
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  جيد     
 ﻿   4 -  لقد تركتكم على  البيضاء ، ليلها كنهارها ، و   لا يزيغ عنها بعدي إلا هالك ، و من يعش منكم  فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا ،   فعليكم بما عرفتم من سنتي ، و سنة الخلفاء الراشدين  المهديين ، عضوا عليها   بالنواجذ ، و عليكم بالطاعة ، و إن عبدا حبشيا ،  فإنما المؤمن كالجمل الأنف ، حينما قيد انقاد 
           الراوي:       العرباض بن سارية      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  937
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده صحيح     
 ﻿   5 -  وعظنا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم موعظة   ذرفت منها العيون ووجلت منها القلوب فقلنا يا  رسول الله إن هذه لموعظة   مودع فماذا تعهد إلينا قال قد تركتكم على البيضاء  ليلها كنهارها لا يزيغ   عنها بعدي إلا هالك من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا  فعليكم بما عرفتم من   سنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين عضوا عليها  بالنواجذ وعليكم بالطاعة   وإن عبدا حبشيا فإنما المؤمن كالجمل الأنف حيثما قيد انقاد 
           الراوي:       العرباض بن سارية      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح ابن ماجه   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  41
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح     
 ﻿   6 -  قد تركتكم على  البيضاء ليلها كنهارها ، لا   يزيغ عنها بعدي إلا هالك ، ومن يعش منكم فسيرى  اختلافا كثيرا ، فعليكم  بما  عرفتم من سنتي ، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين  المهديين ، عضوا عليها  بالنواجذ ،  وعليكم بالطاعة وإن عبدا حبشيا ، فإنما المؤمن كالجمل الأنف ، حيثما انقيد انقاد 
           الراوي:       العرباض بن سارية      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4369
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح     
 ﻿






  فهل قرأوها قمامصتك هكذا ووجدوها بعريف وبناء عليه اصبحت بين يوم وليلة مساء ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تباً لجهلك .. 



 واقول له بصفتي المسلم : جبتها من النص العبري  

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش موجود في النص العبري يا مدلس كلمة " بلاد العرب " ، استخرج من النص العبري هذا النص حرفيا " بلاد العرب "



   ولأن عادة  السفهاء تسفيه اهل العلم لمجرد مخالفة كلامهم نرى الزميل يسفه  من  احد  العلماء وهو المرحوم الدكتور مراد كامل ، والذي لو يزن حذواؤه  1000  عينه  من هذا النصراني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : لسنا في حاجة لمعرفة العادات لأن السفهاء معروفين جيدا وهم انت ومن على شاكلتك تماماً 
ثانيا : واما عن الحذاء ، فكما تعرف ان تراب حذائي لا يساويه كل الكرة   الأرضية لو وزنته بهذا المقياس ، لاني إبن الله ، المدفوع فيه الدم المقدس   ولست إبن الجارية ( طبعا ، هاجر )فأنا إبن الحرة ، وانت ابن الجارية ، انا   ابن أمة الوعد الإلهي وانت من ابن الوثنية !



  ولكن لماذا النصراني مغتاظ من الدكتور مراد هكذا ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال يا عديم الفهم اني لا اوافق فضلا عن اني مغتاظ من هذا الدكتور !!؟ 
لانك اعمى البصر والبصيرة فلا تقرأ كلامي وها انا اكرره مرة اخرى لعل نظرك يعود اليك :



  يستشهد برابطين على النت لواحد اسمه  مراد كامل لا نعرف من هو ولا دكتور في أي مجمع ولكن زميلنا المسلم يستشهد به وخلاص ! هو كدة ! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

فكلامي لم اقل فيه اني لست اعرفه يا مدلس ولكن تعليقا على طريقتك في الإقتباس من المصادر !! فتقتبس من اي شيء تجده امامك !!

هل رأيتني يا مدلس قد إقتبست اي شيء من كلامه واعترضت عليه يا عديم المنطق ؟!!

عجبي على قوم إن قرأوا لا يفهموا !

وعشان أوريك مثال عملي انك :

1. مستوى عقلك الضحل لا يمكن ان يحصل مستوى عقلي 
2. اني العب بك كما أشاء وادفعك في الطريق الذي أنا اريده بامري وبإذني فقط
3. لا تقرأ ما تكتب أو تستشهد به 

فقد تعمدت ان اقول هذه الجملة لاني سأستخدم ما قلته الآن ضدك كالعادة يعني ، ففي نفس البحث ولنفس الدكتور ، يقول في نفس الفايل :



أقدمها المجموعة التي نسميها الثمودية وقد عثر على كتاباتها في حايل   وعلى مقربة من الوجه وفي الطائف وتيماء ومدائن صالح (الحجر) والعلا (ددان القديمة) وخيبر والجوف ونجد ومدين القديمة وفي شرقي الأردن وفي شبه جزيرة سيناء وفي الصحراء الشرقية بمصر أي على الأكثر في المنطقة الشمالية الغربية من شبه الجزيرة .
           وقد ورد اسم الثموديين في   نقوش الملك سرجون الأشوري سنة 715 ق . م.  ( 721 – 705 ق .م ) وجاء ذكرهم   بين الشعوب التي أخضعها هذا الملك في شمال شبه الجزيرة العربية،   وعرفوا في العصر الروماني بأنهم فرسان مهرة وكانت منهم كتيبة في مصر .   ويرجع تاريخ النقوش الثمودية التي عثر عليها من القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد   وتنتهي بالرابع بعد الميلاد.

أنقر للتوسيع...

فهو  يؤكد نفس الحقيقة التاريخيية التي اثبتناها واكدناها بأدلة كثيرة ، ولم   ولن ولا تستطع أن تقترب من نقاشها فضلا عن محاولة نقضها وليس نقضها ، فلو   كنت قرأت ما اتيت به لكنت عرفت ان الدكتور مراد كامل وهو صاحب :




1-Des Josef Ben Gorion, Geschichte der Juden, New York 1938      

2– المستشرق نلينو، حياته وآثاره.          (المقتطف فبراير سنة 1939م).

3– الأدب المصري في نظر المستشرقين.   (الرسالة 17 أبريل سنة 1939م).

4– اللغات السودانية الشرقية.               (المقتطف يوليو سنة 1941م).

5– المطالعة العربية للمدارس الإثيوبية ديسمبر 1943م.

6–                     Elementary Amharic Reader, Addis Ababa 1943. 7– قواعد اللغات العربية للمدارس الإثيوبية (مارس 1944م).

8– مقال باللغة الأمهرية في مجلة "أديس زمن" (العدد 45 – مارس 1945م).

9– تاريخ الأدب السرياني من نشأته إلى الفتح الإسلامي (بالاشتراك).

10–            Notes on the Aramaic papyri discovered at Hermopolis
West, Revue de l'Histoire Juieveen Égypte, N, L'année 1947 Le  Caire.             11– القني: لون من الشِّعر الحبشي – محاولة لدراسة  أوزانه (نشر   بمجلة كلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة – المجلد العاشر، الجزء  الأول مايو سنة   1948م).

12- The Aramaic papyri discovered at Hermopolis West, Actes du               XIe congrès international des Orientalistes, Paris 1949.   

    13– يوحنا النقيوسي، رسالة مارمينا الرابعة (سبتمبر سنة 1950م).

14– The Ethiopian calendar, Bulletin of the Faculty of Arts, vol. XII          part II Dec. 1951.               

15– فهرست مكتبة دير سانت كاترين بطور سيناء، القاهرة 1951م.        الجزء    الأول: مجموعة اللغات الشرقية. الجزء الثاني: مجموعة اللغات الغربية.

16– قاموس المصطلحات العسكرية: إنجليزي – ألماني – فرنسي – عربي (بالاشتراك) القاهرة 1957م.

17– إنو ليتمان.        (مجلة كلية الآداب المجلد 18 ج 1 القاهرة 1958م.)

18– تحقيق سيرة الحبشة للحيمي الحسن بن أحمد سنة 1958م.

19– تحقيق كتاب "الفلسفة اللغوية" تأليف جرجي زيدان القاهرة 1959م.

20– Persian Words in Ancient Arabic, Bulletin of the Faculty of              XIX. Part I, Cairo 1960.                                               Arts, Vol.

21– اللغة والمجتمع العربي.             (مجلة المجلة نوفمبر سنة 1960م).

22– بين العرب والهند قديمًا.           (مجلة المجلة عدد 45 سنة 1960م).

23– تحقيق كتاب "اللغة كائن حي" تأليف جرجى زيدان القاهرة 1961م.

24– تحقيق تشريف الأيام والعصور في سيرة الملك المنصور لمحيي الدين بن عبد الظاهر، القاهرة 1961م.

25– اللغة والاصطلاح.                (مجلة المجلة، فبراير سنة 1961م).

26–                               Das Land des Negus, Innsbruch 1953. 

27– تاريخ الحضارة المصرية (المجلد الثاني ص 197 : 320) سنة 1963م.

28– دلالة الألفاظ العربية وتطورها – القاهرة 1963م.

29– قصص سودانية، القاهرة سنة 1963م.

30– نشأة الفعل الرباعي في اللغات السامية الحية (رسائل المجمع العلمي المصري) القاهرة 1963م.  

31–                           Aspects de L' Égypte Copte, Berlin 1965.

أنقر للتوسيع...

إذن فأنت جاهل مدلس وكاذب وضعيف العقل ولا تستطيع ان تصل الى ذكاء أقل تلاميذي ذكاء ، فهذه من تكوينك الجيني ..


ولكن زيادة في تعريفك مستواك العلمي والثقافي بشكل عام سأريك كيف استطيع ان   أرد على كلامك رغم اني لا اناقضه ولكن لأريك مستواك ، لقد قلت :



ولكن لماذا النصراني مغتاظ من الدكتور مراد هكذا ؟

ذلك لانه قال :

أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادي نجد أن اليهود سكنوا ددان

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولاً : انا لم اعترض على كلامه كما قلت ولكن كان هذا فخا لأريك جهلك والمتابعين ..
ثانيا : سأقول لك لماذا لا اعترض عليها لأعرفك مستواك الثقافي في قراءة الكتب والمراجع ..

وسأضع لك رأي من مصدر آخر ولن اخبرك بإسم هذا المصدر لتأتي به انت وتتعلم كيف تتعب لتصل الى المعلومة

يقول " المصدر " :

ويبقى بعد ذلك سؤالنا: متى أتى اليهود إلى يثرب؟
في الواقع إن الآراء متضاربة في هذا الأمر إلى درجة أننا لا نستطيع التوفيق   بينهما، إذ تذهب بعض الآراء إلى أن ذلك إنما حدث في القرن الثالث عشر ق.   م3، بينما تذهب آراء أخرى إلى أنه إنما كان في القرنين الأول والثاني بعد   الميلاد4، والفرق بينهما جد شاسع، قد يصل إلى حوالي أربعة عشر قرنًا، ومن   هنا كانت الصعوبة في التوفيق بين هذه الآراء المختلفة أحيانًا، والمتضاربة   أحيانًا أخرى.
لقد رأينا من قبل كيف أن بعض الروايات إنما تذهب إلى وجود اليهود في يثرب،   إنما كان منذ أيام موسى عليه السلام، ورأينا كذلك كيف أن هذه الروايات لا   تستطيع حتى أن تقف على قدميها، ومن ثم فإننا نتجه إلى رواية أخرى، تذهب  إلى  أن اليهود إنما قدموا على أيام داود عليه السلام "1000-960"5، ذلك أن   الإسرائيليين -فيما يرى البعض- قد خلعوا طاعة داود وانضموا إلى ولده   "أبشالوم"، وأن النبي الكريم قد لجأ إلى أطراف الشام، ثم لحق بخيبر وما   إليها من بلاد الحجاز، ثم أعد العدة لاستعادة ملكه فحارب ولده وانتصر عليه،   ثم انتهى الأمر بقتل أبشالوم على يد "يؤاب" قائد جيش داود، فضلا عن قتل   عشرين ألفا من بني إسرائيل1، ولعل "دوزي" يتجه نفس الاتجاه، وإن رأي أن   الأمر كان ممثلا في هجرة سبط شمعون قبيل أيام داود2، ومن ثم فالهجرة لا   علاقة لها بداود -الأمر الذي ناقشناه من قبل.
وعلى أي حال، فإن رواية الإخباريين الآنفة الذكر، لا تعدوا أن تكون تحريفًا   لأحداث جاءت في التوراة، حيث تروى أن أخريات أيام داود قد تميزت بعدة   ثورات، امتدت حتى إلى أهل بيته، ومنها ثورة ولده أبشالوم الذي نجح في أن   يضم إليه قبائل إسرائيل الثائرة ضد أبيه، دون سبب ندريه على وجه اليقين، ثم   تمكن أبشالوم من خلع أبيه، وتنصيب نفسه ملكًا على إسرائيل في مكانه، مما   اضطر داود إلى أن يذهب إلى "محانيم" في شرق الأردن، حتى لا يفاجأ بأبشالوم   وأتباعه داود إلى أن يذهب إلى "محانيم" في شرق الأردن، حتى لا يفاجأ   بأبشالوم وأتباعه في أورشليم، إلا أن تصرفات أبشالوم المخزية مكنت داود من   استعادة ولاء بعض القبائل الإسرائيلية القوية، والانتصار على أبشالوم  وقتله  كذلك، على الرغم من أوامر داود الصريحة لجنوده بعدم قتله، مما أدى  إلى حزن  داود المرير على ولده3.
وهكذا يبدو واضحًا أن الإخباريين لم يفعلوا أكثر من نقل القصة التي روتها   التوراة، وإن غيروا فيها بما يجعل اليهود يصلون إلى بلاد العرب على أيام   داود عليه السلام، بل إن هناك من يذهب به الخيال إلى أن يرى أن داود قد غزا   يثرب، وكان يسكنها صلع وفالج، وأنه قد أخذ من سكانها مائة ألف عذراء، وان   الله قد سلط الدود على أهل يثرب بعد ذلك فأهلكهم، ثم دفنوا في السهل  والجبل  في ناحية الجوف1.
غير أن أصحابنا الأخباريين لم يقولوا لنا ماذا فعل النبي الأواب بهذه   المائة ألف من عذاري يثرب، فضلا عن السبب في سبيهم، ثم وهل صحيح أن يثرب   كان بها في تلك الآونة من القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد مائة ألف من العذاري؟،   ثم وهل صحيح كذلك أن الله قد أهل يثرب جميعًا؟ وأخيرًا ماذا فعل هؤلاء   الناس ليصب عليهم داود نقمته إلى هذا الحد؟، وهكذا يبدو لنا بوضوح ما في   هذه الرواية من بعد عن الصواب.

وهناك فريق ثالث يذهب إلى أن اليهود إنما قدموا إلى بلاد العرب في القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد،   بعد سقوط السامرة -عاصمة إسرائيل- في أيد الآشوريين عام 722ق. م2، وليس  من  شك في أن هذا الاتجاه قد تأثر إلى حد كبير بسقوط السامرة في يوم ما من  شهر  ديسمبر عام 722ق. م3، وأن العاهل الآشوري "سرجون الثاني" "722-705ق.  م" قد  هجر أكثر عناصر السكان أهمية، وربما النبلاء والإغنياء، غير أن  التهجير  إنما كان -طبقًا لرواية التوراة4- إلى "حلج وخابور ومدن مادي"،  وحين تكررت  العملية في عام 720 أو 715ق. م، فإن العاهل الآشوري قد جاء  بقوم من "بابل  وكوت وحماة"، ومن سوسة وعيلام، فضلا عن قبائل ثمود "تامود"  ومرسيمانو  وجبايا، والعرب الذين يعيشون بعيدًا في الصحراء وأسكنهم في  السامرة، وذلك  رغبة من العاهل الآشوري في كسر التحالفات القديمة في سورية  وفلسطين، بإدخال  إلى البلاد5، وهكذا يبدوا واضحًا أنه ليست هناك أية إشارة  في التوراة، أو  في النصوص الآشورية، إلى تهجير يهود من السامرة إلى يثرب،  وإلى غيرها من  بلاد العرب، ومن ثم فإن المؤرخين يرفضون هذا الاتجاه.

وهناك فريق رابع يرى أن هجرة اليهود إلى يثرب إنما كانت بعد سقوط اليهودية وتدمير الهيكل في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد،   على يد "نبوخذ نصر" في عام 586ق. م -وربما في أغسطس 587ق. م- وإبعاد كثير   من اليهود إلى بابل، وهو ما عرف في التاريخ "بالسبي البابلي"1، وعندما  قتل  اليهود "جداليا" نائب نبوخذ نصر في أورشليم2، أدركوا مدى الكارثة الت  حلت  بهم، وخوفا من انتقام العاهل البابلي، فقد كان الهروب إلى مصر هو سبيل   النجاة الوحيد أمامهم، ونقرأ في التوراة "فقام جميع الشعب من الصغير إلى   الكبير ورؤساء الجيوش وجاءوا إلى مصر، لأنهم خافوا من الكلدانيين"3، ومرة   أخرى ليس في هذه الأحداث إشارة إلى هروب يهود إلى يثرب، كما تذهب الروايات   العربية4.

وهناك فريق خامس يذهب إلى أن وجود اليهود في يثرب إنما يرجع إلى القرنين الأول والثاني بعد الميلاد،   وليس من شك في أن الأدلة التاريخية، إنما هي في جانب هذا الاتجاه أكثر من   غيره، ولعل من أهم هذه الأدلة أن الظروف السياسية التي كانت يهود تمر بها   في تلك الفترة -بعد أن نجح الرومان في السيطرة على سورية ومصر في القرن   الأول ق. م، وعلى يهودية ودولة الأنباط في القرن الثاني بعد الميلاد -قد   ساعدت هذه الظروف على هجرة أعداد من يهود إلى شبه الجزيرة العربية، التي   ساعدت هذه الظروف على هجرة أعداد من يهود إلى شبه الجزيرة العربية، التي   كانت بعيدة عن السيطرة الرومانية، فضلا عن أن بلاد العرب إنما كانت ما تزال   في بداوة تشبه ما كان عليه اليهود إلى حد ما، هذا إلى أن اليهود أنفسهم   إنما كانوا ينظرون إلى العرب على أنهم من ولد إسماعيل، وبما أنهم -أي   اليهود- من ولد إسحاق، فهم جميعًا إذن من نسل إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام،   وبالتالي فهم من ذوي رحمهم، ولهم بهم صلة من قربى، هذا فضلا عن أن أمر  هروب  اليهود إلى أعالي الحجاز ودخولهم إليه أمر سهل ميسور، فالأرض واحدة  وهي  متصلة، والطرق مفتوحة مطروقة، ولا يوجد مانع يمنع اليهود، أو غير  اليهود،  من دخول الحجاز، ولا سيما أن اليهود كانوا خائفين، فارين بأنفسهم  من فتك  الرومان، وأقرب مكان مأمون إليهم هو الحجاز3.



فياحبذا لو تقرأ وتعفينا من تعليمك كل شيء .. 



  وهو يقصد استاذنا زهدي جمال الدين ، ولم انقل قلة ادبة ونجاسة اخلاقه المعتادة في حقه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم اقصد أستاذكم وحدكم ، ولكن اين هى هذه " قلة الادب " وغيرها ؟ لقد قلت بالحرف الواحد :



   انه لزميل مسلم في المنتديات مواضيعه اشبه   بالنكات الهستيرية من كثر  الأخطاء الواقعة فيها ! وله كتاب حديث لم اتمالك   نفسي من الضحك عندما  قرأته ! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

فهل  رأيتني أسبه كشخص ولو بكلمة يا قليل الأدب ؟ أنا تكلمت في مواضيعه فقط   ولم اتعرض لشخصه لانه ليس بموجود معنا ، رغم ان مواضيعك اقل من مواضيعه   علماً واكثرها إثرارة للضحك والشفقة ، فهذه حقيقة لا تستطيع إنكارها !!



  ويكفيه ان يعرف ان المهندس زهدي يزن من العلم قدر ما يعرفه 10 من امثال نظير جيد الذي يسمي نفسه بشنودة الثالث 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع ، المسلم عندما يحب أن يعظم احد الصغار فيقوم بتصعيده على الرأس ولا يعلم ان القدم لا تعلوا عن الحاجب ، وطالما هو يزن   من العلم قدر ما يعرفه 10 من امثال نظير جيد، فإذن هو كل ما يعرفه هو "   .... " فهذا هو الشيء الذي يمكن ان لا يعرفه قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا   شنودة الثالث ، ونبعد بعيد ليه ؟ اطلب منه مناظرة في لاهوت الرب يسوع   المسيح المسيح في منتدى الكنيسة العربية لأريك مستواكم الحقيقي .. هل ستفعل   ؟



ولكن بعيدا عن كل هذا فمحاولتك فاشلة فاشلة مثلك ، لقد قلت :




    وانظروا الى الإستشهاد السابع ! انه لزميل مسلم في المنتديات مواضيعه  اشبه     بالنكات الهستيرية من كثر الأخطاء الواقعة فيها ! وله كتاب حديث  لم   اتمالك   نفسي من الضحك عندما قرأته ! ، هذا يكتب بغير علم وذلك ينقل عنه  بغير علم   وكأن الأول رأيه حجة علينا !! عجبي !  

أنقر للتوسيع...

فكيف تستشهد بكلام عضو في المنتديات !!



  ولا ابالغ ان قلت لك انه على استعداد ان يعلم نظير جيد ما يجهله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اذن فهو لن يعلمه شيء :t33:
وها نحن بها ، لماذا لا يعلمني في منتدى الكنيسة ما اجهله ؟



   وطبعا كما عودنا النصراني هنا على ان يقوم بوجع بطوننا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم اكن اعلم ان كلمة " الأحاديث " توجع بطنك ، معلش ، سلامة بطنك ..



كالعادة يتبع ..:spor22:​​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



 وهي عبارة في منتهى الجهل ، ولا اعلم لماذا يصر النصراني على تكرارها بعد ان وضحنا له ان السبعينية لا يمكن اصلا ان تقارن اصلا ندا بند لاي مخطوط عبري ، فالعلماء قد صنفوها من ضمن الشواهد الثانوية اساساً بعد النصوص العبرية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أما انك محاور جاهل صحيح !  كيف يا عديم الفهم تقول " عامل القدم " ثم بعد هذا تدخل عامل اخر في الحكم وهو " عامل اللغة " ؟!! ألا تحرمنا من الغباء ولو للحظة ؟

طالما قلت " عامل " فأنت تتكلم عن شيء مفففرد ، ويجب ان تتكلم فيه فقط لانه   وببساطة عامل واحد !! ، فكيف بعدما تقول انك تتكلم عن " عاااااامل القدك "   تتكلم في نفس الوقت عن " عامل اللغة " ؟
امامك 1000 عام من الدراسة المتأنية والبعد عن منتدياتكم المكتظة بالجهل التي تنهل منها لتصير جاهلا ثم يعلمك احد تلاميذي !!


فأنظر الى كلامي بدقة :




  عامل القدم قد تغلبت عليه تماماً القراءة اليونانية السبعينيية ... فما الباقي بعد هذا ؟  

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فلو تكلمنا في عامل القدم ، لا مجال لمقارنة اي شيء آخر معه من حيث نفس العامل وهو عامل القدم

وأما لو ستناقش النص كله ، فعندها نُدخِل العوامل الأخرى ، كما اتحفتنا بجهلك سابقاً ..




  فعامل القدم هنا غير معتبر به اصلا حتى تقرره 

أنقر للتوسيع...

جاهل جهل مركب ، متى يكون عامل القدم غير معتبر ؟ تفضل استخرج لنا هذه الـ " متى " ..




  وياتي بعد هذا ليقول ان السبعينية تغلبت على نصوص قمران في عامل القدم وهذا الهذيان الذي لا طائل منه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 اعرف انك تحترق من الحق وانك لا تعرف كيف ترد ولن ترد لانك مجرد " جاهل " ولا تعرف كيف ترد الا بالسباب ! فالهذيان هو هذيانك !




 فكيف بالله عليك تكون ترجمة هي الرقيب على نص في لغته الاصلية

أنقر للتوسيع...

 من قال هذا ايها المتغابي ؟
يا مدلس ، كلامي كاملا : 




يعود زميلنا ويقول جملة كهذه أشبة بالضحك المستمر على عقول المسلمين ففيها :


 1.    ناقض نفسه حالاً ، سريعاً ، فوراً ، عندما قال    الآن أن قمران جاءت    رقيبة على السبعينية ( وقمران جاءت بعد السبعينية في    الزمن ) وهو الذي  منذ قليل قد قال " وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح    " ، ففوراً قد قلب  الموازين طالما ان لا احد يقرأ كلامه ويحاسبه عليه !    فتارة الأقدم هو  الأصح ( وهذا ليس بهذه السهولة ) وتارة أخرى أن الأجدد  هو   الأصح   ( وهذا  ايضا ليس بهذه السهولة ) ، ولكن هل تعرفون لماذا يقول  جملة     كهذه لا تُزن  في ميزان العلم مطلقاً ؟ لأنه لو اعتبر الأقدم هو  الأصح وهى     السبعينيية  ، فموضوعه ينهدم بهذا فقط ، حيث اننا وكما قلنا   السبعينيية  لا   يوجد بها  من الأساس كلمة " وحي " ولا يوجد بها ايضا "  بلاد  العرب "  فينهدم    الموضوع كله بضربة واحدة !! ولهذا قال جملة كهذه  !!!  أرأيتم  مدى الصدق   ومدى  الأمانة العلمية بل والعقلية ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فأنت بشكل مخزي وعرة تتراجع في كلامك فأنت الذي قلت " الأقدم هو  الأصح " والأقدم هى السبعينية ، وانت من رجعت في كلامك واخبرتنا ان الاجدد هو الأصح !!
فهذا كلامك وهذا ما ناقضه من كلامك ايضاً ، فلا تبتر كلامي لتخرج بمنظر   مخزي فلن يمر لك حرفاً مرور الكرام ، فقمران لا يكون شاهدا في حالة انك   تتكلم عن عامل واحد فقط وهو القدم وإنما يمكن ان يكون شاهدا لو تكلمت في كل   العوامل مجتمعة وليس عامل واحد يا اجهل من رأيت كلامه في حياتي !




 والسبب كما وضحته اعلاه .... فاقرأ وذاكر فلا تضيع وقتنا في هذه الاوليات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا معلش ورينا ازاي برضو 

ازاي نسخة عبرية تكون رقيبة على ترجمة يونانية في عامل القدم فقط !:spor22:؟


وعشان أنا عارف انك متعمد أن لا تجب على الأسئلة وتتهرب بطرق أولية وطفولية   وساذجة هاعيد لك الجملة مع التمييز لكي لا تجب عن شيء لم اسأل عنه ،،
 
ازاي نسخة عبرية تكون رقيبة على ترجمة يونانية في عامل القِدم فقط !:spor22:؟




يعلم الله كم اضحتني هذه العبارة

أنقر للتوسيع...


اسلوب   قديم وعفى عليه الزمن للهروب من الإجابة ! فكما قلت لكم يا احبة انه  يقتبس  كلامي ولا يرد عليه ! ويعتبر الإقتباس رداً ! عجبي ولكن على من ؟!
نكرر الرد مرة اخرى لعله يرد ولو لمرة !

                              بنفس   المبدأ المغلوط ، تكون كل المخطوطات التالية لمخطوطة اشعياء القمرانية   جاءت لتصحح خطأ قمران !! + !! = !!!! وعجبي                      

أعرفت انك فاشل منطقياً وعقلك لا يسوى في المنطق فلس !؟
منطقك المغلوط الذي تخدع به الجهلاء من قراء منتداك ، رددته عليه فما كان   منك إلا الهروب وعدم الرد لتعلم ما الذي فعلته بك طوال الموضوع وحتى الآن !




و رايي هو نفس راي هذا القس

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ ، رأيك نابع عن قرانك ، ورأيهم نابع عن الثقافة ، ولو كنت تقدر لما كنت حذفت اللينك الخاص بالموضوع وسأعيده عليك مرة أخرى : مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !



فلا يوجد نصارى إلا في أوهامكم أو في ثقافة من يعيشون معكم ..





يعني العلماء يضعوه لمصدر من مصادر النقد ويضعوه كشاهد ، وانت تقول لا يمكنك ان تستدل ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا يا مدلس ، لم اقل انه لا فائدة منه ولم اقل لا تستدل منه  ، بل قلت بالحرف الواحد يا مدلس :




ثانياً : لا يمكنك أن تستدل بـ " ترجوم " آرامي على نص عبري لأن  الموضوع   عن شبهة نقدية نصية وبالتالي فلا يصح الإستشهاد بترجوم آرامي للنص   العبري  لانه سيفسر المعنى ويضيف ويحذف كما سنرى فيما بعد وكما يعلم من له   أدنى  علم بماهية الترجوم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فأنا اتكلم عن " الموضوع " اي هذا الموضوع ، ولم اقل لا تستدل به في كل الأحوال ، فهذه الكلمة تقولها انت عندما تعجز كالعادة ..

وأكرر كلامي مرة أخرى مع سؤال بسيط :




قد    قلنا سابقا أنه لا يمكنه استخدام الترجوم الآرامي لتحديد قراءة كلمة    عبرية  ، اي   شبهة نصية في نص عبري أيضاً لانه وببساطة " ترجوم " وليس "    نسخة "  فالترجوم آرامي ويقوم بتفسير النص العبري ويضيف عليه بحسب ما يراه    من  تفسير

أنقر للتوسيع...

والسؤال : لماذا يضع علماء النقد الأدنى الشواهد الآبائية في المرتبة الثالثة من الشواهد الخارجية ؟:new5:




 عموما اترك التعليق للقاريء وهذا الجدول من كلام العالم ويجنر ليرى ترتيب الترجوم فيها ضمن الشواهد المعتبرةومن   قال أنه ليس من الشواهد المعتبرة يا مدلس ، فأنا نفسي قد وضعته بيدي في   الموضوع فكيف تفهم من كلامي يا عديم الفهم اني اقول انه ليس معتبرا به بشكل   عام ؟!! مش تجيبوا لنا محاورين بيفهموا الكلام ؟


 دا ايه الناس الجهلة دول

 صدقوني يا اخوانا حاجة غريبة ، صدقوني مستوى منتديات الجمال الأنِفة في الحضيض

وعشان   تعرف انك فعلا جاهل في النقد الأدنى ،فمعروف أن الشاهد النصي يجب ان يوزن   لا أن يعد ، وبالطبع لا اقصد يوزن بالكيلو جرام ! أي بشكل عام يجب تقييم   الشاهد كان مخطوطة او ترجمة او اي شيء ، وأنظر ماذا يقول لك بروتزمان :



أنقر للتوسيع...

* *The value of the Targums for ****ual criticism of the Old Testament is less than might be expected, primarily due to the historical background of their original production as oral paraphrases.   As paraphrases, aimed at the understanding of the Jewish worshipers,   they are of more value as examples of Jewish homiletical procedures and   trends than as precise instruments of ****ual transmission.﻿35 This  does  not mean that no Targum can ever aid in the determination of the   original **** of the Old Testament. It merely indicates the general character and overall usefulness of the Targums in the study of the Old Testament **** (see table 7).﻿36 [1]

﻿35 Würthwein, **** of the Old Testament, 76.

﻿36   Roberts, Old Testament ****, 211, states that the Targums generally do   not give any help in discovering ****ual corruption in the Old  Testament  except when they confirm the variants of other versions.

[1]Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament ****ual criticism : A practical introduction (72). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.
*​ *

وينقل لنا عن روبرتس قوله :

* *the  Targums generally do not give any help in discovering ****ual corruption  in the Old Testament except when they confirm the variants of other  versions.*​ *
فهل تعطينا هدنة من جهلك وتقرأ بدلاً من ان نعلمك كل شيء من الصفر ؟! فسلت متفرغ لمثل هذه المستويات الآن !




 الترجمة هذه موضوعة لك ولامثالك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​ *الترجمة هذه نعم موضوعه لي لاكشف تدليسك امام من لا يعرفون الأصل !




انا اضع ترجمة عبرية للترجوم مع النطق الي جانب الترجمة الانجليزية كتعضيد لكلامنا

أنقر للتوسيع...


سهلة   وبسيطة ومش محتاجة تعب ، النطق سهل للغاية ولا يحتاج الى الى أي مقدمة في   أي كتاب لعرّف نطق الحروف والـ " تشكيل " واما عن الترجمة الإنجليزية   فموجودة والحمد للمسيح ويمكنك من الأساس ان تكون تأخذ من الترجمة   الإنجليزية وتترجم الى العربية وتعتقد انك بهذا تخدع البسطاء بأنك تهمهم   بأنك تترجم من الآرامي الى العربي مباشرة وبسهولة !! 

ولكن ما هو موضوع الترجمة الـ" عبرية " للترجوم هذه التي كتبتها بيداك ؟؟





ففي   الوقت الذي  يضع العلماء الترجوم كشاهد نصي معتبر ، ينكره هذا الرويبضة ،   ونحن لا  نتكلم الا فيما يتكلم فيه العلماء ، لذا سنتركه ينبح في هذه  النقطة  ونكرر  تصنيف العلماء الرويبضة والذي ينبح هو الذي لا يقوى على الرد ، فمن أيها الجاهل الذي قال أن الترجوم ليس شاهد نصي معتبر _ يا جهول_ بشكل عام !؟
نكرر الكلام ولن يمر :




قد    قلنا سابقا أنه لا يمكنه استخدام الترجوم الآرامي لتحديد قراءة كلمة    عبرية  ، اي   شبهة نصية في نص عبري أيضاً لانه وببساطة " ترجوم " وليس "    نسخة "  فالترجوم آرامي ويقوم بتفسير النص العبري ويضيف عليه بحسب ما يراه    من  تفسير

أنقر للتوسيع...

...




بغض النظر عن قصر معرفته بالترجوم 
بدلا من ان تسب بقذارتك المعهودة ، حاول ان ترد كرجل !


والآن لندخل الى نقطة منطقية فتابعونا ..




 نفترض اننا اختلفنا في تحديد قراءته عبرية على حد قوله

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا   : لا تفترض فأنا لم اطلق الكلام على الكل بل في هذا الموضوع فقط ولهذا   فإفتراضك خاطيء من البداية لانه لا يصح ، وأنت لست اهلا للإفتراض لضعف عقلك   ..

ثانيا : لم نختلف في تحديد قراءة عبرية بشكل عام ، بل ( جدلاً ) في كلمة واحدة عبريى

ثالثا : لم نختلف في القراءة العبرية لانها ثابتة مهما فعلت وكما رأيت واريناك مستواك في النقد الأدنى !




 اليست التفسيرات التي سيضيفها الترجوم ستسهل لنا معرفة والفصل في هذا الاختلاف ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 بشكل   عام ، ليس شرطاً لعدة اسباب ، لان الترجوم ليس نسخة بل يميل أكثر ألى   التفسير والزيادات ، السبب الثاني هو ان الترجوم ليس عبرياً أصلا ( طبعا   اتكلم عن هذا الترجوم الآن ) فهو من " لغة " إن جاز التعبير تختلف عن   العبرية ..

اما بشكل خاص ، أي هنا في الموضوع ، فترتيبه متأخر جداً كما انه اصلا ترتيبه العام متأخر ! ليكون الحكم على النص ..

وقبل أن نستكمل أريد أن أُذكره بشيء إن كان له " ذاكرة " ..


طالما انك تستشهد بهذا الجدول ، فالجدول يقول ان النص المازوري هو الأول في الحكم ، ومن هنا فالموضوع منتهي أيضاً ، فكل الطرق تؤدي إلى قراءة " سنة " فأين انت من الـ " جدول "




 كيف والذي وضع التفسير نفسه هم الربانيين اليهود ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كيف أية ؟!! المفروض لما تقدم فكر منطقي تحاول تحط تعارض وبعد كدة تقول شيء كهذا :

فكيف يحدث هذا والذي وضع التفسير نفسه هم الربانيين اليهود ؟

وتكون قبلها وضعت تناقضا او شيء لم تفهمه فنقوم بإيضاحه لكن ما معنى سؤالك هذا في حالة انك تتكلم بالمنطق !؟


ولكن   هاحاول افترض افتراضات وارد عليك على اساسها ، نعم الذي وضع التفسير "   الربانيين " اليهود ، فما مشكلتك ؟! المشكلة تم ايضاحها فما مشكلتك في ان   يكون اليهود هم من وضعوه أو غيرهم !؟ هل رأيتني تحدثت في من وضعوا الترجوم   من الأساس !؟ ما هذا المستوى الضحل ؟




 فكيف ترفضه لهذا السبب

أنقر للتوسيع...


اي سبب !!؟ ركز وامسك اعصابك شوية مش كدة امال !



ونذكرك بأنك لم ترد ، ولكنك فقط اقتبست الكلام ..




 فهل كنت تريد ان تتطابق قراءة الترجوم قراءة الماسورا او قمران ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا   ، من قال هذا !! لا في الشكل بالطبع ولا في المعنى ( إحتمالاً ) ! انت   بتفترض حاجات من خيالك وبترد عليها عشان مش عارف ترد على اللي موجود قدامك   ولا اية ؟ اما محاور لقطة صحيح ! :flowers:





بغض   النظر عن  الكارثة العلمية في كلامه هذا ، هو مازال يمارس " التذاكي " مع   انه عكس  ذلك بكثير ويحاول ان يلتف حول فضيحته زميله هولي بيبل وفضيحته  هو  حينما  استخدم هو الاخر الترجوم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكلك وحش وانت عمال تقول " كارثة " وماقلتش اية هى الكارثة ! كلام في الهواء !
وبتقول " تذاكي " عشان مش قادر تقتنع ان عقلك ضعيف هزيل ، فاشل المنطق لا تقدر ان تتحاور به ! 
عجز واسقاط !:spor24:




 ومازلت اكرر السؤال الذي خجل النصارى هناك من الرد عليه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا يوجد نصارى هنا ، ولو لك الجرأة فتقدم وتعالى ورد في الموضوع ! فلماذا لا تأتِ ؟

وانتظر   فموضوع سنة موضوع ظريف جداً سنناقشه قبل النهاية بقليل ( طبعا اقصد نهاية   الموضوع ككل لكي لا تفهم اني اقول في نهاية ردي هذا ) !





ومالنا ومال الفقرة 13 من قراءة الترجوم اصلاً ؟

هل تستطيع ان تدلنا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تبا لهذه العقليات وهذا المستوى الضحل ! 
هل لم تعرف لماذا اضع النص 13 ؟


ترجم لنا النص 13 كدة عشان نشوف هل ليه علاقة بالموضوع ولا لأ !




 انا استدليت بالفقرة 16 من ترجوم يوناثان لسفر اشعياء وليست الفقرة 13

أنقر للتوسيع...

 حقيقي ، شر هذا الـ " الإنسان " ما يضحك ! 

هو النص 16 في ترجوم يوناثان والنص 13 مش في ترجوم يوناثان !؟ انت نسيت   الموضوع بيتكلم عن اية ولا اية ؟ يا عالم هاتوا لنا ناس صاحة ومركزة وفاهمة   بتقول اية بدل الناس دي ، الناس دي عايزة حد يفهمها الموضوع اصلا وبعد  كدة  يناقشها فيه ! :blush2:




 مالنا ومال قراءة ترجوم يوناثان بالفقرة 13 ؟هاهاهاها ، حقيقي شكلك يكسف كل مسلم ! وهم منك براء ، الترجوم بيقول هنا :



أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

**The Burden of the cup of the cursing
*​* 
وموضوعك كله قائم على وجود نبوة عن خروج نبي من أرض العرب في عصره !!




 من   الشيء العجيب جدا جدا جدا ان يكون الموضوع حول  الفقرة 16 التي تتهمون  بها  بالتدليس ولا تستطيعون ان تدافعوا عن نفسكم  وتدفنون راسكم في الرمال   كالعادة ، وتاتي لتحدثني في فقرة اخرى تماماً ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 موضوع اية ده كله اللي محصور في نقطة واحدة !!؟ انت حالتك صعبة جداً

انت نسيت ان الموضوع الأول ، انت قلت فيه بالحرف  :




وموضوع بحثنا يمس بعض مما بقى في صفحات أهل الكتاب في سفر إشعياء الأصحاح الحادي والعشرين :
 13   وحي من جهة بلاد العرب.في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل   الددانيين  14 هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان ارض تيماء وافوا الهارب   بخبزه 15  فانهم من امام السيوف قد هربوا.من امام السيف المسلول ومن امام   القوس  المشدودة ومن امام شدة الحرب 16 فانه هكذا  قال لي  السيد في مدة سنة  كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار 17 وبقية عدد  قسي ابطال  بني قيدار تقل لان  الرب اله اسرائيل قد تكلم .

أنقر للتوسيع...

واول مداخلة لك فيه كانت عن " العربية " ؟




فالنص   رقم 16 فيه شبهة نصية انتهينا منها ولم ولن ولا تقدر ان تقترب بكلام صحيح   من أصولية القراءة كما أثبتناها نحن والنص 13 اثبتناه تاريخياً ونصياً   وتفسيرياً .. إلخ !
فأنا اهرس موضوعك بالكامل في كل زواياه وبكل طرقه ، فلا تتعجب من اني اهرس   موضوعك كاملاً بأقصى سرعة وبأبسط الأساليب فالمشكلة في قدراتك الضعيفة ..


ثم اننا نتحدث عن النص 13 وهو الأساس في كل الموضوع !
فلو كان النص 16 به سنة او سنتين او ثلاثة او عشرين او مليار ، ستكون شبهة   نصية فقط وليس لها اي قيمة في اثبات نبوة رسول الإسلام ، فالعامل المؤثر   كله هو في النص 13 والترجوم الذي تستشهد به هدم استشهادك به كما هدمناه نحن   قبلا كثيراً فلا تتصنع عدم الفهم فهو فيك طبيعياً ..:love34:





يوجد في قمران 

أنقر للتوسيع...

استخرج من قمران كلمة " end "

يارب يشوف الطلب ده ومايعملش مش شايف زي كل مرة 




 هل مصمم ان تكذب علي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يا   عديم الفهم ، اين انا قلت انك قلت انها توجد في الماسوري لكي تنفي انك  قلت  هذا و تتهمني بالكذب ؟ مشكلتك مشكلة عقلية بحتة في عقلك الضعيف ، مالي  انا  بمستواك العقلي الضحل دا !؟




والله   انا اقدر  كل محاولاتك المستميته للالتفاف حول نقطة الترجوم هذه ، وعندي   بها كلام لا  اريد ان اقوله حتى لا تتشعب النقطة ، فمازلت مصر على ان   تجاوبني

أنقر للتوسيع...


اذن نكرر ما لم ترد عليه :

سأبسط الإجابة عليه واعطيه ما غفل عنه في الإستشهاد وهو المقدمة لهذه الترجمة وكيف تتكون :​



​
* *
فهل      هنا هو يترجم من الترجوم ام يتابع الـ English Authorized Version of    the   Hebrew **** و يقارن بين the best Christian and Jewish editions  of   this   Paraphrase ؟؟ فليت القاريء يقرأ ويعيي !​




 ثم حتى هذه اللحظة انت لم تقترب من نص الترجوم الذي وضعته الذي قال بوضوح شنيَ كشني أجيراً اي سنين كسنين الاجير 

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا  دا  انت نايم بقى !!!، يا عم النايم دا اان اتكلمت في استخدام الترجوم  نفسه مش  فقط ما فيه !!! انت ليه مش بتفكر في كلامي ؟!! دا انا نفيت  استخدامه هنا  من الأساس تقوم انت عايزني اتكلم في اللي جواه !!؟ يا جدعان  هاتوا لي حد  بيفهم اتكلم معاه...* *





 هل هذا ما تشهد له الماسورة ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هل هذا ما تشهد له قمران !؟




 نعم هذا هو الذي استشهد به

أنقر للتوسيع...

اذن لا ينفع هنا * *





 من شجعك للدفاع عن النصرانية اساء اساءة كبيرة للنصرانية والله

أنقر للتوسيع...


أولا : لا اعرف متى دافعت عن النصرانية
ثانياً : من قال اصلا اني ادافع ؟! دا انا بهزر معاك بس في الموضوع ده !   عشان تعرف فارق مستوايا عن مستواك ! واديك شفت طلعت جاهل في كل شيء تقريباً   ، عربي عبري تاريخ نقد نصي ، تفسير ... إلخ ، طيب فاضل اية تاني ! طبعا   بالإضافة الى التدليس وقلة ادبك !
ثالثا : انا لا حد يشجعني للدفاع ! ، فهل يعقل ان اجد مسلم بهذا المستوى   واتركه ؟ لابد أن أكشفه امام الكل ليصبح عبرة لمن يعتبر ولمن لا يعتبر !* *
رابعا : لماذا لا تجرب وتدخل موضوع " مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى ! " وترنا قوتك هناك ؟!!* *



كالعادة المعتادة ، يتبع ..:flowers:*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



  اولا اريد ان اعرف من هم كلنا الذي تقول انهم يعرفون ان الترجوم يمكنه ان يفسر كلمة سنة الي سنين بحسب ما يراه المفسر فيه ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

" كلنا " هم المسيحيين طبعا اللي يعرفوا ولو قليل حتى عن الترجوم ، أطمئن لست انت 




  هات قول لعالم في تلك المسألة ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 مستواك العقلي رديء للغاية وبدأت اشعر بضياع الوقت مع هذا المستوى العقلي الضحل ، انظر الى ماذا قلت لتعرف ما هو كلامي بالضبط :
 



هذا ممتاز أنك وصلت إليه وعليه فلا يوجد موضوع من الأساس لك لأن كلمة "   ثلاث " لم تأتِ أصلاً وكلنا نعرف ان الترجوم يمكنه ان يفسر كلمة " سنة "   الى " سنين " بحسب ما يراه المفسر فيه، فالترجوم ليس نقل ، نسخ ولصق بل   ترجمة ديناميكية ، وأيضاً الكلمة الأخيرة للترجوم وهى " דעַרבָאֵי "  أي " العرب " تختلف عن النص القمراني حيث جاءت فيه " קדר " اي " قيدار " .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فهل عرفت انك لا تقرأ وإن قرأت لا تفهم كلامي ( كالعادة ) ؟

فكيف تطالبني بالدليل على " إمكانية " ؟ هل لك عقل تفكر به ؟
الإمكانية تعني الإحتمال فالطبيعي ان تطالبني بالدليل عندمااقول ان الترجوم قد قال انها كذا او كذا وليس على الإمكانية !!!
والإحتمال موجود وقائم جدا حيث ان ترجوم يوناثان:

1. 

**Targum Jonathan was the official Babylonian targum of the Prophets and was probably translated by Rabbi Joseph ben Ḥayya (c. a.d. 270–333), head of the academy of Pumbeditha (﻿b.﻿ B. Bat. 3b; Yoma 32b).*﻿﻿​ *Wegner,   P. D. (2006). A student's guide to ****ual criticism of the Bible :  Its  history, methods & results (174). Downers Grove, Ill.:  InterVarsity  Press.
*​* 

**2. 
*​ *
* *Targum Jonathan. This targum is dated from the fourth to fifth centuries a.d. and is represented by several Yemenite manu******s    with supralinear pointing (﻿Ms.﻿ 229 Jewish Theological Seminary of    America; ﻿Mss.﻿ ﻿Or.﻿ 2210 and 2211 British Museum) and Western ﻿Ms.﻿    with Tiberian pointing (Codex Reuchlinianus). The official Babylonian    Targum of the Prophets was probably    translated by Rabbi Joseph ben Ḥayya (c. a.d. 270–333), head of the    academy of Pumbeditha (﻿b.﻿ B. Bat. 3b; Yoma 32b). It bears many    similarities to Targum Onkelos; though not generally expansive, it    includes a significant amount of Haggadah.

  Wegner, P. D. (2006). A student's guide to ****ual criticism of the   Bible : Its history, methods & results (175). Downers Grove, Ill.:   InterVarsity Press.*​﻿﻿ *

ولبعد   هذه المسافة الزمنية بين اقرب تاريخ له واقرب تاريخ لزمن النبوة يمكن ان   يكون الكاتب له لم يعرف على وجه الدقة هل هو حدث في سنة ام في اكثر ( اقصد   تحقيق النبوة ) فقام بتعميم المدة من سنة الى سنين .. هذا لو وثقنا   بالمخطوطات التي اتى منها هذا الترجوم في هذا الجزء !


النقطة الثانية التي هربت منها وهى ماهية الترجوم ولهذا سنكررها لك لعلك   ظننت انك عندما تقتبس وتعلق بتعليق لا قيمه له على اقتباسي تكون قد رددت :

هذا ممتاز أنك وصلت إليه وعليه فلا يوجد موضوع من الأساس لك لأن كلمة "     ثلاث " لم تأتِ أصلاً وكلنا نعرف ان الترجوم يمكنه ان يفسر كلمة " سنة "     الى " سنين " بحسب ما يراه المفسر فيه، فالترجوم ليس نقل ، نسخ ولصق بل     ترجمة ديناميكية ، وأيضاً الكلمة الأخيرة للترجوم وهى " דעַרבָאֵי "   أي "  العرب " تختلف عن النص القمراني حيث جاءت فيه " קדר " اي " قيدار " .​* *


وهنا   ازيد ، لماذا لم يقل الترجوم كلمة " ثلاث " ؟ وايضاً لكي اريك هشاشة ووهن   موضوعك كله ، افترض اي رقم هنا وارني كيف ستثبت نبوة عن نبي سيأتي في  بلاد  العرب !
أيوجد أكثر من هذا استهتار بالموضوع !
كل ما اختلف معاك في حاجة اسيبها لك وانت برضو مش عارف تثبت ، طيب اعمل اية اكتر من كدة ؟! * *





 وتعال لانك قد فتحت على نفسك باب لا تقوى عليه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *ليس   مولكا من يقال له هذه التراهات السخيفة ! ، فمولكا اراك الويلات في هذا   الموضوع بكل الأشكال والأنواع ! فلا تسقط ما تشعر به عن نفسك علىّ ! 




 فانت تقول ان المترجم يمكنه ان يفسر كلمة سنة الي سنين ، وبناء عليه فانه يمكن ان يقوم بالعكس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 اعشق   المسلم عندما يبدأ في التفكير بالمنطق ! فهنا يكشف مستوى عقله امام الكل ،   طبعا تعليقك فاشل منطقيا كعادة تعليقاتك كلها والسبب الرئيسي انه من عقلك   انت ، 

فأولا : لابد ان تثبت وجود كلمة " ثلاث " في أقدم المصادر وفي أجدر المصادر 
ثانيا : لا يمكنه ان يفعل هذا إلا لو عرف ما هو المقصود بالضبط ومتى حدث   وزمن النبوة لانه يكون في طريقة للتضيق على نفسه بالزمن وليس العكس ، وهذا   عليك اثباته تاريخيا للمترجم واثباته تاريخيا للنبوة نفسها وهذا ما لم ولن   ولا تفعله من الأساس !
ثالثا : الطبيعي انه عندما لا يعرف عن ماذا تتكلم النبوة فيقوم بإعطاء   مساحة تفسيرية لعدد السنوات لكي يعطي مساحة اكبر للتحقيق فيها ... فالنص من   القرن الثالث او الرابع او الخامس وهذه الفترة لم يكن فيها اكتشافات  كثيرة  و ابحاث وكتب ولم تكن المعلومة سهلة الوصول للبشر ومن هنا يمكنه ان  يكون  جهل ما المقصود تحديدا ومن هنا فقام بفتح الزمن الى الأكبر ..




فانظر مثلا الي اش 16 : 14
וּכעַן גְזַר יוי לְמֵימַר בִתלָת שְנִין כִשנֵי אְגִירָא וִיסוּף יְקָרְהֹון דְמֹואְבָאֵי בְכָל הְמֹון סוּגיָא וּשאָר צִיב חַד כִזעֵיר יְסוּף כָל יְקָרְהֹון

لماذا بقيت ثلاث سنين ولم تتغير لسنة كسنة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


ابتسم فأنت مع مسلم 

هذه في النص الماسوري " ثلاث سنين " وهذا غير موجود في النص محل البحث ،   فأنت تدلس كعادتك فأين ثلاث سنين في النص الماسوري في النص محل البحث من   الأساس !؟ :boxing:




وهو مازال مصمم على ان يثبت انه اجوف المحتوى كما قلت

أنقر للتوسيع...

 الوحيد الذي اثبت واثبتنا معه انه اجوف المحتوى من كل شيء هو انت يا عزيزي !




 فقد   اثبت له ان الربانيين اليهود كانوا يطلقون كلمة  قيدار على كل العرب ، كل   من هو عربي من قيدار سواء كان قرشي ، ثقيفي ،  جرهمي ... الخ

أنقر للتوسيع...

 واضح   انك مغيب عن ما يدعى " عقل " هذا الكلام انا اعرفه ! ولكن عليك اثبات  زمنية  هذه التسمية ، افهمك عشان كالعادة انت مش فاهم ، انت مطالب بأن تأتي  بدليل  تاريخي تقول فيه أن " قيدار " كانت تطلق " العرب " في زمن اشعياء  النبي ،  ده اولا ، ورغم انها نقطة ماكانتش عايز اسألها ولكن ليكن لك ما  اريد انا ،  النقطة اللي مافهمتهاش انت وعلقت تعليق يبين مستوى عقلك هى أني  اعرف تماما  هذا الكلام ولم اقل هذه الجملة لترد على بهذا الرد السخيف ،  بل لأريك ان  التفسير في الترجوم يضع ما يريده المفسر نفسه ولا يتقيد بالنص  ، فحتى مع  تسمية العرب بقيدار ، إلا ان هناك جزء محدد هو قيدار يقع من  ضمن الكل وهو  العرب فالنص قال العرب ، فلماذا تم تغييرها الى قيدار ( حتى  مع ان العرب  تسمى قيدار ) ، اي لماذا لا يكتبها العرب التي امامه ؟!!

فهمت حاجة ؟


يعني مثلاً اسألك بشكل ابسط :




لذلك فإن الربانيين أطلقوا على العرب عموما هذا الإسم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أطلقوا امتى ؟




--------------------------* *


كان قد قال :
*


> *وهنا   لا يتكلم  عن عقوبة   مثل التي حلت  على برية البحر ( اش 21 : 1 ) او دومة (   اش 21 : 11 )   او  صور ( اش 23 : 1  ) كما يقول هذا الشخص ، ولو تفصحنا تلك   النصوص في    لغتها الاصلية لوقفنا  على الآتي :*


* ورددت انا عليه وقلت :




وهذه      فاجعة صريحة يخالف بها كل التفاسير العالمية في كل اللغات وكل العصور   وفي    اليهودية والمسيحيية والتاريخ و اللغة وكل شيء تقريباً ، فهذا تُعد    فضيحة   أن يطلق من نفسه تفسيراً بالأهواء فأنا أستطيع أن اضع له أكثر من  100  تفسير  ينفون كلامه جملة وتفصيلاً ، ولكن هل هذا هو البحث العلمي  الأكاديمي    الذي  يبحث بحق وعدل و إنصاف ؟! ، هل هذه هى المصداقية العلمية   والأدبية   للباحث ؟  هل نحن نفسر القرآن والأحاديث على هوانا ؟! هل يرضى   احد  المسلمين  أن نفسر  قرانه ضاربين بالتفاسير الإسلامية المعتمدة لأعمدة    التفسير  الإسلامي عرض  الحائط ؟ هل عرفتم الفرق بين الأكاديمية وبين  الـ   ..... ؟!

 حقاً يا حسرة على مستوى الباحثين المسلمين ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فرد هو وقال :




اولا انا اريد ان اقف عند معنى الاكاديمية ، هو يقول عني اني لست اكاديمي ،  وانا اعترف فانا لست اكاديمي ، فانا لم ادرس في كلية اللاهوت مثلا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأنا   اريد ان اعرف ، متى قلت عنه انه ليس بأكاديمي ؟ ( مع انه لا يستحق أن  اضعه  بجانب الأكاديمية حتى ولو كنت انفيها عنه ) ، انا قلت بالحرف " البحث العلمي  الأكاديمي " فأنا اتكلم عن البحث ولم اتكلم عليك من الأساس ! فإني لابد ان اشرح لك هذا المصطلح في البداية ثم انفيه عنك !

أرأيتك بالدليل والبرهان انه لا يفهم ما يقرأ من كلامي ، فكيف يرد على كلامي مثل هذا الذي لا يفهم كلامي اصلا !؟* *




 ما هي الشهادات الاكاديمية التي حصلت عليها في هذا المجال حتى تقول على نفسك اكاديمي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 اين قلت عن نفسي اكاديمي ؟* *

هذا سؤال للسؤال وليس للنفي أو الإثبات ...* *




وكان العبرة بالعدد

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هذه   جملة استهتارية بك وبمستواك لأريك كم التخبط الذي تعيش فيه ، فإنك تضع  كلمة  من هنا ومن هناك ثم تخرج بخلاصة لا توجد هنا او هناك ! وتريدها ان  تمر ! :flowers:





 وان تكلمت  عن العدد فعندنا من الكتب ما اعجز عن احصاؤه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هذا لانك ضعيف في الرياضيات وليس لكثرة العدد :new6: ولكن لماذا لم ترينا الأدلة على عكس ما امطرتك بها طوال الموضوع اسلاميا ومسيحيا ؟!! هل لانك تدلس ام لانك تكذب وتدلس ؟




والحصول عليها ليس بالامر  المعجز فهي ملقاة على ارصفة وازقة الانتر نت

أنقر للتوسيع...

 احصل عليها إذن !




واتباع التفسير لانه مكتوب عليه تفسير هو قمة المنهج اللاعلمي

أنقر للتوسيع...

  انه كلام العلماء ... هل نضعه جانباً ونطرحه لكونه افحمك واكونه اخزاك وناخذ كلامك الذي لا يعبر الا عن صوت الجهل حتى يرضيك ؟


يعني ناخد بتفسيرك انت ؟! :new6:* *





فانت لا  تقوم لك قيامة الا بهذا ، فما تستطيع الا ان تنقل كوبي وبيست

أنقر للتوسيع...

 صدقني   كفاية ، صعبت علىّ ، ياريتني ما عملت فيك كل ده ، كل ده عشان انا امطرتك   بالأدلة ؟ طيب مش كنت تتكلم مع واحد في نفس مستواك الضعيف بدل ان تتكلم مع   الكبار ؟

طبعا انا انقل كوبي وبيست ، امال عايزني ادلس واقطع واغير زي ما بيعمل المسلم ؟ لا دي مش اخلاقنا !




ولا تترجم ما تنقل

أنقر للتوسيع...

واترجم ليه ؟ عشان انت جاهل ؟ استخدم على الأقل جوجل وهو يفيدك !

لكن اني اترجم او ما اترجمش دي حرية ! هل الكلام الأصلي للعالم اصح ام اي ترجمة !؟




لدرجة انك تنقل اشياء لا  علاقة لها بالموضوع كما رأينا .

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا  يا  مدلس ، انا انقل كل الجزء لكي لا يأتي شخص مثلك عديم الفهم ويتهمني  بالبتر  ، فما الذي يزعجك في أن اضع النص كاملا ؟ وكم سطر ازيده على  المطلوب حتى  يقلقك بكل هذه الدرجة ؟





على العكس فنحن لم نلتزم الا البحث والتنقيب العلمي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هاهاها ، بدليل ما حدث لك في هذا الموضوع .. وكم الأكاذيب والتدليسات   والجهل واستخدام الكلام في غير موضوعه ورغم كل هذا اعطيتك كل ما تريد بمجرد   رغبتك فيه وتساهلت معك في كل الأمور الخاصة بالموضوع وقلت لك افرض ما  تشاء  وارني كيف ستجعل هذه نبوة عن نبي سيأتي من ارض العرب ...

الكلام ده تضحك بيه على اعضاء منتداك !


آل تنقيب آل ! هاهاها :fun_lol:* *




وما اتبعنا غير الدليل والقرينة على كل كلمة وكل حرف نكتبه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يا عيني على التدليس يا عيني : طيب تعالى نشوف اخر حاجة ليك بس مش كل حاجة :* *




وهنا   لا يتكلم  عن عقوبة    مثل التي حلت  على برية البحر ( اش 21 : 1 ) او دومة (   اش 21 : 11 )    او  صور ( اش 23 : 1  ) كما يقول هذا الشخص ، ولو تفصحنا تلك   النصوص في     لغتها الاصلية لوقفنا  على الآتي :

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ارني   الدليل الذس احضرته انه هنا لا يتكلم عن عقوبة ( خلي بالك " الذي احضرته "   يعني مااااااااضي ) ... وماتجبش موضوع انها نبوة مختلفة ، انا عايز نص   الكلام ده .




 نعم هذه البشارة بتعبيرها مختلفة ومتفردة عن باقي البشارات كما قال آدم كلارك وكما قال البرت بارنز

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يا   عديم الفهم ، هذه البشارة مختلفة لان بها حرف زيادة ، موافين ، مش محتاجة   ادلة اساسا دي لانه حرف موجود بالفعل ، فلا نجتاج عليها دليل ، بل نحتاج   دليل على ما قلته هذا :




			]وهنا   لا يتكلم  عن عقوبة

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *منتظرك ، لا تتخيل انك يمكن ان تهرب إلا لو استسمحتني بهذا ووافقت انا .. الموضوع بمزاجي كله ..




وقلتم ان البشارة تنطبق على سرجون وسرجون منها براء

أنقر للتوسيع...

 تعالوا يا جماعة نشوف راسة وهى في اعماق الرمال ونشوف مين اللي قال :





 الدليل الأول :

* *The Historical Formation of the Arab Nation: A Study in Identity and Consciousness
*​* 
**






*​*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=4KQOAAAAQAAJ page 24




 الدليل الثاني :


**The international standard Bible encyclopedia

*​*





http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=...page&q&f=false   page 339


الدليل الثالث :

**In        2 Kings 18:9-11 it is implied Shalmaneser was not the actual      captor,    since after 2 Kings 18:9 has ****d him 2 Kings 18:10 says     "THEY  took    it." Isaiah was the sole witness to Sargon's existence     for 25     centuries, until the discovery of the Assyrian monuments     confirmed his     statement. They also remarkably illustrate 2 Kings     17:6, that he  placed    the deported Israelites (in Halah, Habor, the     river of Gozan,  and at a    later time) "in the cities of the Medes";     for Sargon in them  states  he   overran Media and "annexed many   Median   towns to Assyria."  Sargon   mounted  the throne the same year   that   Merodach Baladan  ascended the   Babylonian  throne, according  to    Ptolemy's canon 721 B.C.  He was an   usurper, for he  avoids   mentioning   his father. His    annals for 15 years,   721-706   B.C.,  describe his expeditions against    Babylonia and   Susiana on the   S., Media  on the E., Armenia and    Cappa***ia N.,   Syria, Israel, Arabia, and Egypt,  W. and S.W.
*​* 
**http://www.bible-history.com/faussets/S/Sargon/
*​* 

الدليل الرابع :

E.J. Brill's first encyclopaedia of Islam

**




*​*

**http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=...page&q&f=false page 736
*​* 


الدليل الخامس :

المفصل فى       تاريخ العرب قبل  الإسلام ، الدكتور جواد علي (المتوفى: 1408هـ) ،     الرابعة   1422هـ/  2001م ، المكتبة الشاملة ، جـ 2 ، صــ 236 و 237

ويحدثنا "سرجون الثاني" "724-705ق. م"2 أنه في السنة السابعة من حكمه، سنة "715ق. م"3 أدَّب "تمودي" "Tamudi" و"أباديدي" "عباديدي" و"مرسماني" "Marsimani" و"خيابه" "Hajapa" وهزمهم،        ونقل من وقع في يديه منهم إلى "السامرة" "4Samaria". ثم يذكر بعد  هذا       الخبر أنه تلقى الجزية من "سمسي" "Samsi" ملكة "أريبي" ومن  "برعو"    "pir'u"    ملك "مصري" "Musuri" ومن "يتع أمر" "It'amra"  السبئي5. وذكر أن    الجزية   كانت  من الذهب وحاصلات الجبل والحجارة  الكريمة والعاج وأنواع    البذور   والنبات  والخيل والإبل6.
ويتبين من أسماء المواضع والقبائل التي ذكرها "سرجون"، أن تلك المعارك كانت قد وقعت في أرضين        تقع في الشمال الغربي من جزيرة العرب، وفي المنطقة الواقعة فيما بين      خليج   العقبة و"تيماء" والبادية, ولا بد وأن تكون الجيوش الآشورية قد      هاجمتها  من  الشمال أي: من فلسطين.
وقد ورد في بعض ترجمات نص "سرجون" أنه نقل الأعراب الذين ينزلون في مواضع        نائية من البادية، ولم يعرفوا حاكمًا رسميًّا ولا موظفًا ولم يدفعوا    جزية     إلى أي ملك سابق، نقلهم إلى "السامرة" وأسكنهم فيها1. ويظهر أن    هذه   الجملة   لا تخص الجملة السابقة التي ذكر فيها "ثمود" وبقية  الأسماء،   وليست   معطوفة   عليها؛ لأنه وصف هؤلاء الأعراب بأنهم سكان  بوادٍ نائية،   ولم   يدفعوا الجزية   لأحد من قبل، على حين يقيم المذكورون  في أرض  معروفة    ولمنازلهم أسماء، وهي   ليست من البوادي.



وفي مكان آخر من نفس الكتاب صفحة : 260 ، 261 من نفس الجزء يقول الدكتور :

وقد أخبرتنا الكتابات البابلية أن "بختنصر" "Nebuchadrezzar" أرسل في شهر        "كسلو" "Kislev" "Kislew" من السنة السادسة من ملكه المقابلة لسنة  "599    ق.    م." حملة على العرب الساكنين في البادية،     نهبت    أملاكهم وما عندهم من مواشٍ، وسرقت آلهتهم ثم عادت2. ولم يذكر    النص   البابلي   اسم البادية التي هاجمها الجيش البابلي ولا اسم القبائل    التي   هاجمها، ولم   يذكر أيضا اسم المواضع التي تحرك منها الجيش لمهاجمة العرب.        ويرى الباحثون احتمال مهاجمة البابليين للعرب من "حماة" "Hamath" أو        "ربلة" "Riblah"، أو "قادش" "Kadesh"، فتوغل جيش "بختنصر" في  البادية،   ثم     عاد حاملًا معه ما ذكر في النص من أسلاب ومن مواشٍ وآلهة  العرب  أي:      الأصنام.
وكانت غاية البابليين من أسر الأصنام وأخذها، هو إكراه القبائل على الاستسلام والخضوع لهم؛ لما للأغنام من أثر كبير في نفوسها، وقد        رأينا أن ملوك الآشوريين مثل: "سرجون" و"سنحريب" و"أسرحدون" كانوا  قد       أسروا أصنام العرب وأخذوها معهم إلى آشور وكتبوا عليها شهادة  الأسر    والوقوع    في أيدي الآشوريين؛ ليؤثروا بذلك نفسيًّا في نفوس  أتباعها    وعبَّادها    ويكرهوهم على الخضوع لهم وعلى مساومة  الآشوريين    لاستردادها في مقابل    الاستسلام لهم وتأييد سياستهم وعدم  التحرش بهم, ولم    يذكر النص البابلي    أسماء تلك الآلهة.
وكانت غاية "بختنصر" من إرسال حملته هذه على العرب، هو حماية حدود "حماة"        وبقية مشارف فلسطين وبلاد الشام من الأعراب وإخضاعهم لحكمه، ثم تأديب    بعض     القبائل التي تحرشت به على ما يظهر حين دخوله بلاد الشام وفي  جملة   ذلك     فلسطين. واستنادًا إلى ما جاء في "سفر إرميا" نستطيع أن  نقول: إن    "قيدار"    كانوا على رأس القبائل العربية البارزة التي غزاها  جيش  "بختنصر"   وكذلك  "بنو   المشرق" "أبناء المشرق" و"ممالك حاصور".  ونظرًا  لوجود  تشابه  كبير  بين   الرواية البابلية عن حملة "بختنصر" على  العرب  وبين ما  جاء في  "سفر  إرميا"1،   أرى أن مدون السفر قد أخذ خبره  هذا الذي  صيَّره  نبوءة من  موارد  بابلية ثم   كيَّفه على النحو المذكور.


الدليل السادس ( المضحك ) :

دراسات في تاريخ العرب القديم ، محمد بيومى مهران ، الطبعة: الثانية مزيدة ومنقحة ، الشاملة  ،  جـ  1 ، صـ 245


ونقرأ في حوليات سرجون الثاني من هذه الفترة، أنه في السنة السابعة من حكمه، وفي حوالي عام 715ق. م، "وطبقًا لوحي صادق من آشور إلهي، قضيت على قبائل تامود وإيباديدي ومرسيمانو وجبايا3 والعرب        الذين يعيشون بعيدًا في الصحراء والذين لا يعترفون برؤساء أو  موظفين،       والذين لم يكونوا قد جاءوا بجزهم لأي ملك، سبيت الأحياء منهم  ونقلتهم   إلى     السامرة، من بيرعو ملك مصرو، ومن شمسي ملكة  العرب، ومن    "أتعمارا"    "يثع أمر" السبئي"4، ومن ثم فربما كان "فلبي"  مصيبًا في رأيه    حين حدد    الفترة "720-700ق. م" لحكم "يثع أمر" هذا5،  وعلى أي حال،  فهناك   من يرى أن    نفوذ العاهل الآشوري إنما وصل إلى سبأ  نفسها، ومن ثم  فقد  أسرع  ملكها بحمل    الجزية إلى سرجون، حتى لا تقع  بلاده آخر الأمر  ضمن  أملاك  الآشوريين6.



 الدليل السابع :

 الشرق الأدنى القديم في مصر والعراق ، عبد العزيز صالح ، الشاملة  ،  جـ  1 ، صـ 537

ولم       يخل  الأدب الآشوري الخالص من مزايا خفيفة في تقاريره وأقاصيصه  الحربية       بخاصة، فوصف كاتب مدينة السامرة في حوليات العام الثامن  لفاتحها سرجون الآشوري،       قائلًا على لسانه:  "لقد كانت قمة عظيمة ترتفع مثل سن الرمح وتسمو  فوق      الجبال حتى لكأنها  رأس تعتمد السماء عليه، ولها جذور تمتد حتى  تصل إلى   قلب    الجحيم. وكانت  من خارجها كالسلسلة الفقرية للسمكة لا  تسمح لأحد   بالنفاذ    منها". ولم  يقصد كاتب سرجون بذلك أن يشيد  بالمدينة، ولكنه ابتغى   أن يشيد    بمجهوده  في تحطيمها على الرغم من  حصانتها؛ إذ أتبع ذلك بوصف مسالكها الوعرة        ثم عقب بخططه الحربية في تذليلها بفضل سعة أفقه وما أوحى أربابه به      إليه.   وعلى الرغم مما حفل به هذا الأدب الحربي من مبالغات وادعاءات ظل   ذا    قيمة  لا  تنكر في احتفاظه بأخبار شعوب قديمة لم تترك وثائق مكتوبة   تنم   عن   تاريخها، مثل القبائل العربية الشمالية والقبائل الجبلية الشمالية، وإن كان قد صور أخبارها من وجهة نظره الخاصة.
 


 الدليل الثامن :

**Tiglath-pileser        IV was succeeded by Shalmaneser V, 727–722 b. c., and soon after    the     death of Tiglath-pileser, Hoshea of Israel was persuaded to  join     several   petty rulers of Philistia and Egypt in rebelling  against     Assyria. In   725 an Assyrian army overran Hoshea’s  territory, and  laid    siege to   Samaria. The military position of  Samaria and its  strong    walls made it   almost impregnable, and the  siege dragged on  for three    years (2 Kings   17:5). Before the city  fell, another king  had ascended    the throne of   Assyria. He was a  usurper, a general,  who took the   great  **** of Sargon,   and who  ruled from 722 to 705 b.  c. Samaria   succumbed  in Sargon’s  first   year and 27,290 of its  inhabitants were   deported.  The dis*******  of  the  west was not at  once quieted. Other   states  remained in  rebellion  and an  Assyrian  army finally defeated   them at  Raphia,  southwest of  Gaza, in  719 b.  c. Sargon then turned his arms in other directions,        fighting at various times with the kingdom of Urartu in Armenia,        overcoming Carchemish, a Hittite kingdom on the Euphrates in 717   (see      Isa. 10:9), and making an expedition into Arabia in 715. In 711 Ashdod revolted and Sargon’s Tartan or chief officer came to put the rebellion down (Isa. 20:1).
*​* 
 Barton, G. A. (1925). Archaeology and the Bible. On spine: Fourth edition revised. (66). Philadelphia: American Sunday-School Union.

** الدليل التاسع :
*​*
**SARGON (sȧrʾgŏn, Heb. sargôn, the constituted king).        1. Sargon I was a famous king of early Babylon who founded an    empire     that extended to the Mediterranean (2400 b.c.). He is not    referred  to  in   the Bible. The story is told that he (like Moses) had    been put  by  his   mother into an ark of bulrushes in the river,   there  to be   rescued—by   Akki the irrigator.
2.        Sargon II (722–705 b.c.) was an Assyrian king who is mentioned by      ****   in the Bible only in Isaiah 20:1. He was a usurper, perhaps  of     royal   blood. Shalmaneser V, his predecessor, besieged Samaria  in  724.    During   the siege Shalmaneser died (722), and in 721 the  city  fell  to   Sargon. It   is strange that the Bible does not mention  him  in the    record of   Samaria’s fall (2 Kings 17:1–6). Some  authorities  believe    that Sargon   did not become king until after  the city fell.  However,    Sargon claims to   have captured Samaria,  and a certain  ambiguity in 2    Kings 17:6 allows   for a new, although  un****d,  Assyrian monarch  there.
Soon        after Sargon came to the throne, the Babylonians, assisted by the        Elamites, revolted against him and were subdued with difficulty.        According to Sargon’s in******ions the remnant of the Israelites  at       Samaria, who had been put under an Assyrian governor, revolted,   along      with other Syrian and Palestinian provinces (720 b.c.).  This  revolt      Sargon quickly suppressed. At this time he also  defeated the  Egyptian      ruler So, who had come to the aid of  rebelling Gaza (2  Kings 17:4).
Later        Sargon captured Carchemish, the great Hittite city (717 b.c.),   thus      precipitating the fall of the Hittite Empire. He also mentions     placing    Arab tribes as colonists in Samaria. Sargon claims on his     in******ions    to have subdued Judah. Evidently Judah became more  or    less involved  in a   rebellion against Assyria, led by Ashdod.  This    Philistine city  was   captured by the Assyrians and reorganized  as an    Assyrian province  (711;   cf. Isa 20:1), and Judah was subdued but not harmed. Hezekiah was later to revolt against Sargon’s son Sennacherib.
Sargon built a new palace and royal city ten miles (seventeen km.)        NE of Nineveh, which he called Dur-sharrukin (Sargonsburg), the     ruins    of which are called Khorsabad. He was murdered in 705 b.c.  and      succeeded  by his son Sennacherib. km. kilometers





*​* 
**Douglas, J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible Dictionary. Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible dictionary. 1963. (898). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.
*​* 



 الدليل العاشر : ( جزء مقتطع صغير من النص الكبير ، من يريد أن يعود ليقرأ فليذهب )

**In 716 bc  Sargon sent his army commander (turtan;       the *‘tartan’) to war  against the Arabs in Sinai. This led to the       reception of tribute  from the pharaoh Shilkanni (Osorkon IV) of  Egypt      and from Samsi,  queen of the Arabs. Despite these Assyrian   successes,     the people  of Ashdod displaced their Assyrian-nominated   ruler,  Ahimetu,    by a  usurper Iadna (or Iamani) who initiated yet   another      Syro-Palestinian league against Assyria, doubtless relying   on Egyptian      help. In 712 bc the same turtan was sent to conquer Ashdod (Is.  20:1), which was reduced to the status of an Assyrian province. Since  Azaqa (’Azeqah       or Tell es-Zakariye) on the Judaean border near  Lachish  surrendered    in   this campaign, it will be seen how narrowly   independent Judah    escaped a   further invasion. Iamani fled to  Nubia  for refuge, only to    be  extradited  to Nineveh by the ruler  Shabaka.
*​* 
 **bc before Christ
*​* 

**Wood,  D. R. W., & Marshall, I. H. (1996). New       Bible dictionary (3rd  ed.) (1063). Leicester, England;  Downers Grove,       Ill.:  InterVarsity Press.*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*
الدليل الحادي عشر : ( جزء مقتطع صغير من النص الكبير ، من يريد أن يعود ليقرأ فليذهب )


Arabia,
Refugees from Assyrian invasions in the eighth century b.c. and Babylonian in the sixth century fled to northwestern Arabia (Isa. 21:13-15, where ‘thickets’ [Heb. ya‘ar] may perhaps refer to oasis vegetation). Close to the end of the Babylonian Empire northwest Arabia achieved unusual importance for about ten years when Nabonidus, the last Babylonian ruler, captured Tema         (modern Teima) on the Medina-Damascus route, about two hundred   and       fifty miles (400 km.) southeast of Aqabah, and made it his    capital.

 Heb. Hebrew

Achtemeier,        P. J., Harper  & Row, P., & Society of Biblical  Literature.       (1985).  Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index.  (1st ed.) (42).   San      Francisco: Harper & Row.



​الدليل الثاني عشر : 

يقول جون واتس :

The         implication is that Moab becomes Judah’s vassal again. The  Lord’s        judgment drives Moab back into the arms of the Davidic  king in     Jerusalem    (16:5). It may well be that Moab joined  Jerusalem and     Ashdod in the    rebellion against Assyria that was  suppressed by 710     through Sargon II    in his campaign against the  Philistine states.  Moab    and Jerusalem    withdrew from the coalition  soon enough to  avoid    Assyrian wrath by    paying tribute.
The         scene portrays the beginning of that process as Jerusalem is       beginning   to dream of restored glory. The first step is acceptance of       Moab’s   invitation to Jerusalem to “establish her shadow” (16:3),     that   is, to   cast the cloak of her protection over Moab.​ 
Watts, J. D. W. (2002). Vol. 24: Word Biblical         Commentary  : Isaiah 1-33. Word Biblical Commentary (232). Dallas:  Word,        Incorporated.




وفي مكان آخر : קדר, “Kedar” (J. A. Thompson, ﻿IDB﻿ 3:3–4; Knauf, ﻿ABD﻿ 4:9–10), appears again in 42:11 and 60:7 (cf. Jer 49:28–32; Ezek 27:21). It is a place east of Palestine, apparently in north Arabia. Assyrian         records speak of Kedarites and Arabs in the same breath. They   were  a      considerable force that preoccupied the Assyrians under     Sennacherib,     Ashurbanipal, and Esarhaddon. Sennacherib writes of     defeating  Hazail,    king of the Arabs/Kedarites.
The         announced destruction of Kedar is an explicit and specific word     from     YHWH. If Dumah (v 11) implies a place **** (along with Dedan     and  Tema,    cities in Arabia), the question of that verse is  answered    by  the word    from YHWH in vv 16–17. The vision/news of  Babylon’s   fall  and  the  vision   of Arabian refugees (vv 13–14)  interpreted by   the   prophecy of  vv 16–17   prepare for a very  negative evaluation of     Judah’s position,  as Assyria   advances.

​ IDB The Interpreter’s Dictionary of the Bible. Ed. G. A. Buttrick. 4 vols. Nashville, 1962.

ABD Anchor Bible Dictionary. Ed. D. N. Freedman. 6 vols. New York, 1992.



Watts, J.        D. W. (2005). Vol.  24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33      (Revised   Edition).  Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas      Nelson,  Inc. 




الدليل الثالث عشر :

يقول جون ويسلي :

 ﻿Verse         16﻿. A year-From the time of this prophecy: an exact year.       Glory-Their   power, and riches, and all things wherein they used to       glory.  This  was  executed by the Assyrians.


 Wesley,         J. (1999). Wesley's Notes: Isaiah (electronic ed.). Logos  Library        System; Wesley's Notes (Is 21:16). Albany, OR: Ages  Software.


الدليل الرابع عشر :

21:13–17ORACLE AGAINST ARABIA
Cuneiform in******ions reveal that Arabian rulers paid tribute to Assyrian kings Tiglath-pileser III and Sargon II.

​ Hughes,         R. B., & Laney, J. C. (2001). Tyndale concise Bible    commentary.      Rev. ed. of: New Bible companion. 1990.; Includes    index. The  Tyndale     reference library (262). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale    House  Publishers.


​ 


الدليل الخامس عشر :


21:13-17﻿. Dedan         är ett område i Arabien (jfr ﻿Jer 49:8﻿, ﻿Hes        25:13﻿).  Tema (v. ﻿14﻿), Kedar (v. ﻿16﻿) och Duma (v. ﻿11﻿) var  alla       söner  till Ismael (﻿1 Mos 25:13–16﻿). Den assyriske kungen Sargon II drog ut i fälttåg mot de nordliga arabiska stammarna år 715 f. Kr.

 Svensk         Studiebibel. 2000. © 2000, Livets Ord Förlag. © 1996, 1998,        Stiftelsen  Biblicum, Ljungby, och Stiftelsen Svenska Folkbibeln,        Stockholm. (LDLS  elektroniska version.). Libronix Digital Library        System (Is 21:13-17).  Dala-Järna: SN Ljud & Data.

الدليل السادس عشر :

Kedar. In Genesis, Kedar is listed as an Ishmaelite tribe, as are also Dumah and Tema (Gen.         25:13–15). But elsewhere Kedar seems to be a general term for      nomadic    peoples of the Arabian Desert (Ps. 120:5; S. of Sol. 1:5; cf. Isa. 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10). Isaiah proclaims an extensive judgment to fall within a year upon all the desert region of northern Arabia.         Tiglath-pileser III declares that he inflicted a sore judgment    upon      Samsi, an Arabian queen, that he slew 1,100 of her people and    took      30,000 of her camels and 20,000 head of cattle. Sargon         likewise claims to have received tribute from the Arabian queen   in     the   form of gold dust, ivory, horses, and camels, and he also    claims    to  have  subdued other Arabian tribes who had never before    paid    tribute.  The  exact year, however, of the judgment specified  is   not    known.


​ cf. confer, “compare”

Nichol,        F. D. (1978; 2002).  The Seventh-day Adventist Bible Commentary,     Volume  4   (188).  Review and Herald Publishing Association.


الدليل السابع عشر :

C. The Devastation of Arabia (21:13–17).﻿24
Isaiah described the destitute condition of the Arabian caravans which resulted from an invasion. In exactly one year the splendor of Kedar (Arabia) would cease to exist and her famed bowmen would be reduced to but a few. The Assyrian King Sargon invaded Arabia in 715 b.c..

​ Smith, J. E. (1992). The Major Prophets (Is 21:13-17). Joplin, Mo.: College Press.


​

​
الدليل الثامن عشر :
​ 
 21:13–17 Arabia
The         early versions of v 13 read the second Arabia as ‘evening’, which      has    the same consonants. Possibly there is a double entendre (cf.         v 11 and the symbolic titles in 21:1; 22:1). The special      significance    of this oracle lies in its warning to the freest and      most  inaccessible   of tribes that Assyria’s long arm will reach even      them,  at God’s   command. Those of the far south, Tema and Dedan,   will    have to  succour   their more exposed brother-tribe of Kedar.   This   could  mean  that the   trading caravans will have blundered into     war-ravaged  parts  and returned   empty-handed and starving. Sargon’s recorded invasion of Arabia in 715 bc makes it more likely, however, that the fugitives will have been under direct attack.

​ cf. compare

Carson,        D. A. (1994). New  Bible commentary : 21st century edition. Rev.  ed.     of:   The new  Bible commentary. 3rd ed. / edited by D. Guthrie,  J.A.     Motyer.     1970. (4th ed.) (Is 21:13). Leicester, England;   Downers     Grove,  Ill.,   USA: Inter-Varsity Press.


​ 

 الدليل التاسع عشر :

Judgment         on Arabia (21:13–17). In a related oracle the prophet foresaw  the        defeat of other Arabian peoples. He dramatically described  the   plight   of    fugitives from battle. He then officially announced  that   Kedar  in  the    Arabian desert would fall within one year. This prophecy was probably fulfilled in conjunction with one of Sargon’s or Sennacherib’s Arabian campaigns.

 Chisholm,         R. B. (1998). The Major Prophets. In D. S. ***kery (Ed.), Holman         concise Bible commentary: Simple, straightforward commentary on    every      book of the Bible (D. S. ***kery, Ed.) (274). Nashville,  TN:    Broadman     & Holman Publishers.


الدليل الـ20 :
Arabia (vv. 13–17) refers to the desert between Edom and Babylon. Dedan, Tema, and Kedar were places where leading Arabian tribes lived. This is a prediction that they will experience a terrific blow within a year—and indeed, Sargon invaded Arabia in 715 b.c.

​ Halley, H. H. (2000). Halley's Bible handbook with the New International Version. (Completely rev. and expanded.) (378). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Zondervan Publishing House.


الدليل الـ21 :

Sargon         II conducted a campaign against the northern Arabian tribes in   715       B.C., which could well provide an appropriate setting for this     oracle.     Armed men are drawn from various Arabian tribes,   but   they are no   match   for the Assyrians and are put to flight.   They  flee  exhausted,   parched   with thirst, and in need of food. The    caravans  plying their   trade and   camping out in the wastelands  and   the settled  town-dwellers   of the oases   are both urged to  provide   sustenance for  the fugitives.   The resistance   of the Arab  tribes   will be  short-lived, for their   armies will be  reduced  to a  meager   remnant  within twelve months. The   closing oracle  formula   probably   underlines  the fact that this is the   judgment of the  God  of  Israel.

​ Barker,         K. L. (1994). Expositorś Bible Commentary (Abridged Edition:  Old        Testament) (1080). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing  House.


​
الدليل الـ22 :

In essence, this prophecy says that within one year, Arabia would be destroyed. Indeed, exactly one year from the time it was given, in the year 716 b.c., Sargon, the Assyrian took control of Arabia.

 Courson, J. (2006). Jon Courson's application commentary : Volume two : Psalms-Malachi (375). Nashville, TN: Thomas Nelson.


​
 الدليل الـ23 :

The         concluding verses of this chapter (21:13–17) concern Arabia. In a         chapter containing oracles about the desert (cf. the Heb. of   21:1),    some    reference to the Arabs is not surprising. It is   difficult to     ascertain   how much of this area was intended in   Isaiah’s prophecy,  but    he was   probably referring to the immediate   western and central  area    and the   northern section.
By         Hezekiah’s day, Arabians served as mercenaries in the defense of         Jerusalem against Sennacherib’s invasion. But Isaiah warned that   the   day     would come when caravans (the Arabians were famous   traders)   would   have   to leave the main trade roads for fear of   their lives   (21:13).
The weapons used by the Arabs were ineffective against the superior weapons of the Assyrians         and, later, of the Babylonians (21:15). Eventually, the Lord   would      tell  Nebuchadnezzar and his army to attack Kedar and blot   out the      warriors  from the East (Jer 49:28), which he did (Jer   49:28–29; cf.   Jer    2:10).


​ Heb. Hebrew

Walker,        L. L., & Elmer  A. Martens. (2005). Cornerstone biblical      commentary,   Vol. 8:  Isaiah, Jeremiah, & Lamentations. "With the      entire **** of    the New Living Translation." (90). Carol Stream, IL:      Tyndale House    Publishers.


​ 


 الدليل الـ24 :​
The Assyrian         threat is the background of this oracle (see comments on 13:1)    too.     The  Dedanites (21:13) were a tribe from southern Arabia. Tema    (v.  14;    cf.  Job 6:19; Jer. 25:23) was a well-known oasis in    northwestern     Arabia, and  Kedar (Isa. 21:16-17; cf. 42:11) was in northern Arabia. This oracle discusses the difficult times the people of Arabia would soon experience at the hands of the Assyrians. Within one year Kedar’s pomp would end         (Kedar was known for its tents, Ps. 120:5; Song 1:5; also cf.   Jer.       49:28-29, which were a beautiful black). The warriors of   Kedar  would      experience a great defeat (Isa. 21:16-17). The Arabians would be fugitives, running for their lives from the sword. The oracle would be fulfilled, for the Lord, the God of Israel, had spoken (v. 17). In 715 Sargon II wrote that he had defeated a number of Arabian tribes and had them deported to Samaria.

​ Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ******ures (1:1069). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books.

الدليل الـ25 :


​The         caravans of the  merchant Dedanites must hide in the forests of       Arabia   from the swords  of foreign invaders. The Arabians of Tema    must    bring   bread and water to  these hidden Dedanites. Within a    year,  the   glory of   Kedar (the Arabian  tribes) will cease and her    mighty  men   will be   diminished.
This judgment was inflicted by the Assyrians. Later, the Chaldeans invaded and subjugated Arabia.

​ Gingrich, R. E. (1993). The Book of Isaiah (25). Memphis, TN.: Riverside Printing​ 
الدليل الـ26 :
​ 

The prophet saw the caravans of the Arabian merchants from Dedan leaving the trade route and hiding in the thickets because of the invasion of the Assyrian army.  
Wiersbe, W. W. (1996, c1992). Be comforted. An Old Testament study. (Is 21:13). Wheaton, Ill.: Victor Books.
​
**أرأيتم    يا اخوة كيف أن هذا المسلم يمر من على كل هذه الأدلة ويقول أني انا  مولكا   الذي اقول ؟ أرأيتم كم هو الخزي والعار الذي لحق به واصبح صفة لا  تتجزأ  منه  والذي لحق به من جراء هذا الموضوع ؟

 بعد كل هذه الأدلة يقول بكل بجاحة :
*


> * وقلتم ان البشارة تنطبق على سرجون وسرجون منها براء *


*  إن لم تستحِ فإفعل ما شئت ! :new6:




واثبتنا انها لا  تنطبق على سرجون

أنقر للتوسيع...



دا انت حالتك صعبة أوي ، انت كمان بتكلم واحد تاني وبتيجي ترد علىّ في الموضوع !* *

اثبت فين ؟ وخلي بالك انت بتقول اثبت ؟ وانا اثبت بـ26 ورينا انت اثبت ازاي كدة ؟ * *




انما تنطبق على حضرة رسول الاسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم  بالحرف .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 **هاهاهاهاهاها ، وكمان بالحرف ؟ دا انت مذهل ، ربنا يشفيك ويعافيك من الوهم الكبير ..




فليس لان الكلام كلام شنودة او كلام بيشوي اتبعه كالاعمي

أنقر للتوسيع...

   لا ، انت اعمى دا موضوع مالهوش علاقة بالموضوع ، بس فين انا استشهدت  بكلام  البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث او نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا  بيشوي ؟  عشان تعرف ازاي انت خجلان تقول اسماء العلماء !

 اتمنى ان تكون قد تعلمت الدرس* *





انت  لم ترد على شيء ولم تفصل شيء

أنقر للتوسيع...

 اعرف   ان الصدمة كبيرة عليك ، فالرد وضعته ولست مسئول عن ذاكرتك الضعيفة وعدم   قدرتك على الفهم لكلامي ، فأنا وضعت السبب من العلماء حتى إنك لم تجد مخرجا   إلا الطعن في كلامهم بطريقة أضحكت كل من قرأ الموضوع ومن سيقرأه إلى يوم   الدين :smile01 وقد قمنا بالرد ايضا على هرتلتك هذه ايضا فالدليل موجود لمن يقرأ ...




بل كل ما فعلته انك نقلت كوبي وبيست  لالبرنت بارنز وكيل وديلزتش

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فعلا   انا نقلت ، امال عايزني ادلس زيك واضع من عندي كلام ولا اية ؟ مش عاجبك   النقل بكل دقة ؟!! وهذا النقل الكوبي والبيست نقلت به الدليل ولم ترده ،   فكيف اضع لك الدليل ان لم انسخ كوبي بيست !! عجبي !




هل تتكلم بالصدق ام انك تمزح ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 كليهما ، فأنا بطبعي لا احب المزاح ، ولكن مع امثالك لابد من الترويح عن النفس في الموضوع . 




 هل حينما اقول ان هناك وحي / نبوءة داخل وفي ارض العرب تعني انه ستتحقق نبوءة في ارض العرب ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 نعم ، ما مشكلتك ؟ مع انك اضفت الملون بالاحمر من عندك للتدليس !!

اعطيك   مثال باللغة العربية ، عندما يقول شخص " أقول فيك الصدق " هل معنى هذا  انه  سيقول داخله ( داخل الشخص الآخر ) الصدق ؟ ام تعني انه سيقول عنه  الصدق ؟* *


وبغض النظر عن السؤال الخاص بي ، فين ردك برضو على كلامي !!؟ انا اعطيتك ما تريد فين اثباتك ؟!! يعني عاجز في كل المجالات !* *




 كنت سوافقك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لست اهلا لتوافقني او لتعارضني فأنت هنا لأعلمك كل شيء وانت منصاع لأمري !..




 ولكنها مختلفة عن كل هذا وباعتراف علماؤك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 دا انت بلا عقل بقى !! انت نايم وانت بتكتب ؟!

ما انا عارف انها مختلفة ومش محتاج دليل اصلا ولكن الإختلا في اية ؟ هو ده   السؤال ، الإختلاف في وجود حرف زيادة عن الباقي ! وليس في معنى النبوة  وهذا  كلام العلماء انفسهم !! ده اولا !

اما ثانيا ، انت نايم ؟ ما انا قلت لك افترض انها " في ارض العرب " يعني   خلاص سلمت لك بما تريد تنازلا منا وشفقة على مستواك الضحل ، تقوم ترجع تاني   تقول العلماء قالوا ؟ ما انا نفسي وافقتك !!

اية نوع البشر دي !




ثم انا من ساتوافق معك

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، لا اريدك ان تتوافق معي ، انا اريد ان تعارضني لو تستطيع ، !! هل تجرؤ ؟ 

ثم أن التوافق يكون مع المعترض وليس من المعترض !* *




 فاقول لك ان هذه النبوءة هي هجرة الرسول الكريم من مكة للمدينة المنورة .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 إلى الجهاااااااااااا:bud:اااااااااااااد غزوة ؟ بالعافية يعني ؟ هى كدة ؟ اخرج من جو الغزوات والعضلات اللي انت فيه ده عشان تعرف تتكلم معايا

مش تثبت ولا الموضوع بالعافية ؟
 بكل بساطة




وانت مصر ايضا ان تكذب علي

أنقر للتوسيع...

لست مسلم ليحلل لي ان اكذب وكله حلال !




  فهل قلت انا ان  النص يعني " نبي في ارض العرب " ، هذا العنوان هو عنوان   للبحث وليس ترجمة  للنص اخترته انا والاخ محمد محمود منذ سنتين ، وهو اخر  ما  كتبته في البحث  اصلاً

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يا ابني انت تايه ؟
مين اللي اتكلم في العنوان اصلا !!؟ مش تركز امال ؟

انا بقول لك :




فأين قال   النص - حتى كما تريده انت - نبي في ارض العرب !!!!!!!؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


تعرف ترد ولا مازالت رأسك لا تعرف ان تخرجها من بحور الرمال ؟




 لماذا تكذب علي ؟ هل تتنفس الكذب

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم اُسلم !

 اعوذ بالله من خلقك
*


> * لماذا لم تمنع نفسك من ان تقول علي تدليس ، فانا حينما اقول عليكم مدليس – ومعي الحق والدليل على ذلك – تقول اننا نسبكم *


*خطأ   ، انت مدلس ولا تقدر ان تجرح هذه الصفة الأصيلة فيك ، فهذا ثابت فيك ،   واما انت فتتقول علينا وتقول هذا ولا تقدر ان تثبته بل تقول في مشاركة عندك   وتستمر في الترديد حتى وإن رددنا عليك وجعلناك عبرة !! فتستمر في السب  أما  نحن ففي الوصف ..




 فانا اسال من اين اتى المترجمين غير الامناء بعبارة " من جهة " ، فكلمة من جهة غريبة ركيكة لا علاقة لها بالموضوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 اثبتنا انك جاهل جهل مركب في هذا الشأن العبرية بالدليل والبرهان من العلماء واثبتنا وجودها في اللغات الأخرى ! فما انت الا جاهل .. تعتبر ان ما تجهله لا يجب أن تعرفه !




 ثم ما دخل طعني بالترجمات الاجنبية وكوني لا اتساوى مع نقطة في عالم بحر اجنبي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 دخلك انك لا تتساوى مع  ثم ما دخل طعني بالترجمات الاجنبية وكوني لا اتساوى مع نقطة في بحر عالم اجنبي ؟ واية اللي انت كاتبه بالأحمر ده ؟

فأنت   لم تطعن إلا في الترجمات العربية لتحصر الكلام عنها وكانها قد حرفت  النصوص  وهذا ما اثبتنا انك مدلس فيه بعرض التراجم الإنجليزية !* *

 فما هذا التخريف* *




ثم من اين مصدر رابط الوسط التي تتكلم عنه سواء كانت عربية ام اجنبية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 إن كنت تقصد في التراجم الإنجليزيية فأنا قد وضعتها وان كنت تقصد شيء اخر فأخبرني به ..




علما بان الترجمة الصحيحة لم تعطي رابط وسط وقد قامت به هذه الترجمة  اليهودية ولك مثال في اش 13 : 1

The burden of Babylon, which Isaiah the son of Amoz did see

اين رابط الوسط ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أنظروا الى الكوميدي المسلم : 




علما بان الترجمة الصحيحة لم تعطي رابط وسط وقد قامت به هذه الترجمة  اليهودية ولك مثال في اش 13 : 1

The burden of Babylon, which Isaiah the son of Amoz did see

اين رابط الوسط ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 دا   انت اعمى بجد بقى ؟ انت شايف الكلمة الغريبة دي اللي شكلها " of " ؟  وياريت  تقول لنا الترجمة دي اية عشان نرجع للنص محل البحث تحديدا ونشوف  الترجمة  اللي بتستشهد بيها فيها اية في النص محل البحث ، تجرأ يا فتى !


نكرر الإقتباس الذي هربت منه :* *




بالطبع    أحبتي القُراء قد رددنا على هذا الجزء اعلاه في تفصيل حرف البيت   لماذا    جاء هنا ، ولكن أنا أريد أن اتوافق معه تماماً كي تعرفوا ان الشبهات      الإسلامية حتى و إن توافقت مع وجهة نظر طارحيها فإنها لا تخدم مصالحهم      أبداً ، فسنقول أن المعنى هو " نبوءة في أرض العرب   " ونتماشى معه ،    فالمعنى ايضا أنها نبوة ستتحقق في ارض العرب ، فأين قال   النص - حتى كما    تريده انت - نبي في ارض العرب !!!!!!!؟ نبوءة في أرض العرب   أي نوءة بشأن    ما سيحدث في بلاد العرب ! فمشكلتك عزيزي هو ضعف المنطق وكذا   العلم  وكذا   الحقيق العلمي واما عن المنطق فحتى ما تريده لا يخدمك فماذا   نفعل  لك ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...





ثم انك تكرر الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يا عديم الفهم ، هذا نسخ من المكان السابق فطبيعي ان تجد فيه ما كان في الأول ، فمتى تعقلون ؟

واين تعليقك على التراجم ؟ التي اثبتت انك مجرد جاهل مدلس ؟* *




 حيث اني اكتب اولا على برنامج الوورد ثم انقله لصفحات المنتدى ،

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لكي تصحح الأخطاء الأملائية ؟




 ولست اعلم ماهو السب في كلامي ، فهل كلمة جاهل عيب وقلة ادب ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 السب انك تصف انسان بالجهل وهو جهالته ( إن وجدت ) تزن مليارات الأضعاف من علم المسلمين ! وايضا كشفنا جهلك بخصوص هذه النقطة !




 الموضوع بسيط جداً ، وكما قلت لك نحن لا نسب ، لان المسبة متروكة لكم كما بيناها فانتم اهلها واجدر الناس بها .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 تعالى نعود لتأصيل السب في الإسلام :


1. القرآن

وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ      زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ     مَرْجِعُهُمْ  فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (108) الأنعام

لاحظوا هنا أن سبب المنع ليس هو لأن اخلاق المسلم سامية وراقية ولا يجب أن      يخرج هذه الألفاظ ! ، لا يا سادة ، ولكن سبب المنع هو لعدم سب الله من      الذين يدعون من دون الله ! ، يعني لو لم ولن يشتموا الله فالسماح موجود      بالسب !! أرأيتم !!

 ولننظر ألى ما قاله الطبري :

القول في تأويل قوله تعالى: {وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ}
قال أبو جعفر: يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وللمؤمنين      به: ولا تسبُّوا الذين يدعو المشركون من دون الله من الآلهة والأنداد،      فيسبَّ المشركون اللهَ جهلا منهم بربهم، واعتداءً بغير علم، كما:-
13738- حدثني المثنى قال، حدثنا أبو صالح قال، حدثني معاوية بن صالح، عن      علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس قوله: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله      فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) ، قال: قالوا: يا محمد، لتنتهين عن سبِّ آلهتنا، أو لنهجوَنَّ ربك! فنهاهم الله أن يسبوا أوثانهم، فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم.

13739- حدثنا بشر بن معاذ قال، حدثنا يزيد قال، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة قوله:      (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) ، كان المسلمون يسبون أوثان الكفار، فيردّون ذلك عليهم، فنهاهم الله أن يستسِبُّوا لربهم، (1) فإنهم قومٌ جهلة لا علم لهم بالله.

13740- حدثنا محمد بن الحسين قال، حدثنا أحمد بن المفضل قال، حدثنا أسباط،      عن السدي: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير     علم)  ، قال: لما حضر أبا طالب الموتُ، قالت قريش: انطلقوا بنا فلندخل  على    هذا  الرجل، فلنأمره أن ينهى عنا ابن أخيه،   فإنا   نستحي  أن نقتله بعد موته، فتقول العرب:"كان يمنعه فلما مات  قتلوه"!   فانطلق  أبو  سفيان، وأبو جهل، والنضر بن الحارث، وأمية وأبيّ  ابنا خلف،   وعقبة بن  أبي  معيط، وعمرو بن العاص، والأسود بن البختري،  وبعثوا رجلا   منهم يقال   له:"المطلب"، قالوا: استأذن على أبي طالب! فأتى  أبا طالب فقال:   هؤلاء مشيخة   قومك يريدون الدخولَ عليك! فأذن لهم،  فدخلوا عليه فقالوا:   يا أبا طالب،   أنت كبيرنا وسيدنا، وإنّ محمدًا قد آذانا وآذى آلهتنا، فنحبّ أن تدعوه فتنهاهُ عن ذكر آلهتنا، ولندَعْه وإلهه! فدعاه، فجاء نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له أبو طالب: هؤلاء قومك وبنو عمك! قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما تريدون؟ قالوا: نريد أن تدعنا وآلهتنا، وندعك وإلهك!      قال له أبو طالب: قد أنصفك قومك، فاقبل منهم! فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه     وسلم:"أرأيتم إن أعطيتكم هذا، هل أنتم معطيَّ كلمة إن تكلمتم بها  ملكتم     العرب، ودانت لكم بها العجم، وأدَّت لكم الخراج؟ (1) قال أبو  جهل: نعم     وأبيك، لنعطينكها وعشرَ أمثالها، فما هي؟ قال: قولوا:"لا إله  إلا الله"!     فأبوا واشمأزُّوا. قال أبو طالب: يابن أخي، قل غيرها، فإن  قومك قد  فزعوا    منها! قال: يا عم، ما أنا بالذي أقول غيرها حتى يأتوني  بالشمس  فيضعوها في    يديّ، (2) ولو أتوني بالشمس فوضعوها في يديّ ما قلت  غيرها!  إرادةَ أن    يُؤْيسهم، فغضبوا وقالوا: لتكفّنَّ عن شتمك آلهتنا، أو لنشتمنك ولنشتمن من يأمرك. فذلك قوله (فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) .

13741- حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى قال، حدثنا محمد بن ثور، عن معمر، عن قتادة قال: كان المسلمون يسبون أصنام الكفار، فيسب الكفار الله عدوًا بغير علم، فأنزل الله: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) .

13742- حدثني يونس قال، أخبرنا ابن وهب قال، قال ابن زيد في قوله: (فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) قال: إذا سببت إلهه سبَّ إلهك، فلا تسبوا آلهتهم.

جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن (  12 / 35 )


لاحظوا أن الباديء هو رسول     الإسلام والمسلمون وليس  الكفار ! ولم يكن ليرضى أن يكف عن سب آلهتهم  حتى    مع تدخل عمه ابا طالب  في التوسط بينهم وبينه رغم ان الكفرة هؤلاء قد   كانوا   أكثر شهامة وتحضر  وقالوا أنهم لا يريدوا أن يقتلوه بعد موت ابا   طالب لانه   عار ان يقال  عليهم أنهم قتلوه بعد موت عمله وذهبوا الى بيت عمه   بأنفسهم   ليتكلموا  بالعقل وبالأدب وطلبوا طلب بسيط وهو الكف عن سب  آلهتهم  ومع ذالك   لم  يرضى نبي الإسلام ! ، أرأيتم كيف يكون التمسك  بالسباب ؟!

وفي تفسير إبن كثير جاء شيء عجيب...


يَقُولُ تَعَالَى نَاهِيًا لِرَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْمُؤْمِنِينَ (5) عَنْ سَبِّ آلِهَةِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ، وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ مَصْلَحَةٌ،      إِلَّا أَنَّهُ يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَيْهِ مَفْسَدَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهَا،     وَهِيَ  مُقَابَلَةُ الْمُشْرِكِينَ بِسَبِّ (6) إِلَهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ،     وَهُوَ  اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ.



تخيلوا أن السب فيه مصلحة !! وهل يكره المسلم المصلحة ! ، اليست هذه رخصة في السب الصريح !؟

ولن استرسل أكثر من هذا... وننتقل إلى الأحاديث ...

2. الأحاديث

 دخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلان . فكلماه بشيء لا أدري ما هو . فأغضباه . فلعنهما وسبهما . فلما خرجا قلت : يا رسول الله ! من أصاب من الخير شيئا ما أصابه هذان . قال " وما ذاك " قالت قلت : لعنتهما وسببتهما . قال " أو ما علمت ما شارطت عليه ربي ؟ قلت : اللهم ! إنما أنا بشر . فأي المسلمين لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاة وأجرا " .  الراوي:       عائشة      المحدث:           مسلم           -   المصدر:  صحيح مسلم   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2600
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح  


الرسول الكريم يلعن ويسب !


* * 1 - من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا
الراوي:       -      المحدث:           محمد المناوي           -   المصدر:  تخريج أحاديث المصابيح   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/267
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  رجاله موثقون     
 2 - إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا
الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           السيوطي           -   المصدر:  الجامع الصغير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  633
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح     
 3 - من تعزى عليكم بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنو
الراوي:       -      المحدث:           محمد الأمين الشنقيطي           -   المصدر:  أضواء البيان    -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3/527
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح     
 4 -  من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه و لا تكنوا 
الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  269
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  رجاله ثقات     
 5 -  إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه و لا تكنوا 
الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  567
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح     
 6 -  من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ، ولا تكنوا . 
الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  تخريج مشكاة المصابيح   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4828
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح     
 7 -  عن أبي رضي الله عنه أن رجلا اعتزى فأعضه أبي بهن أبيه فقالوا : ما كنت فاحشا قال : إنا أمرنا بذلك 
الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/538
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده صحيح     
 8 -  عن أبي بن كعب أنه سمع رجلا يقول : يا آل فلان فقال له اعضض بهن  أبيك ولم يكن فقال له : يا أبا المنذر ما كنت فاحشا فقال : إني سمعت رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا 
الراوي:       أبي بن كعب المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/538
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناد رجاله ثقات فهو صحيح إن كان الحسن سمعه من عتي بن ضمرة فإنه كان مدلسا وقد عنعنه     
 9 -  من سمعتموه يدعو بدعوى الجاهلية فأعضوه بهنأبيه ولا تكنوا  . 
الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الوادعي           -   المصدر:  الصحيح المسند   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  10
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  حسن     


طبعا تريدوا أن تعرفوا ما هو الـ " هن " ! سأترككم مع المراجع اللغوية لتعرفوا بأنفسكم !

وايضاً : أخرجه أحمد (5/133، 136) أو رقم (21298، 21313، 21314، 21315،      21317) والبخاري في "الأدب المفرد" (963) والنسائي في "الكبرى"      (6/242/1080، 10811، 10812) والطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (1/رقم: 532)      وغيرهم، وصححه الألباني في "الصحيحة" (269) 

القاموس المحيط :
(والهَنُ) الفَرْجُ أصلُه      هَنٌّ عند بعضِهم فَيُصَغَّرُ هُنَيْناً وتَنَح (ها هُنا وها هُنَّا      وهَهُنَّا) ج أُبْعُدْ قَليلاً أو يقالُ للحَبِيبُ (هَهُنا وهُنا) أي      اقْتَرِبْ وللبَغيضِ (هَهَنَّا) وهنَّا أي تَنَحَّ وَيجِيء في الياءِ إن      شاءََ اللَّهُ تعالى
*​*http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp...l/5105622.html

**
*​*لسان العرب

وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ:
مَنْ تَعَزَّى بِعَزاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فأَعِضُّوه بِهَنِ أَبيه وَلَا تَكْنُوا
أَي قُولوا لَهُ: اعْضَضْ بأَيْرِ أَبيك ولا تكنوا عن الأَير بَالْهَنِ تَنْكِيلًا وتأْديباً لِمَنْ دعَا دَعْوى الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ
( 7 : 188 )
*​*﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿        


**
قد عمل كبار الصحابة بهذه الوصية ، ورأوا ذلك عقوبة وقعت على مستحقها ، ولم يروا ذلك مستقبحاً في شيء ؟! وقد سبق ذِكر قول أبي بن كعب راوي الحديث لها ، وقد قالها – أيضاً – أبو بكر الصدِّيق رضي       الله عنه ، فقد قال عروة بن مسعود لما جاء مفاوضاً عن المشركين في "       الحديبية " للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فَإِنِّى وَاللَّهِ لأَرَى       وُجُوهًا ، وَإِنِّى لأَرَى أَوْشَابًا مِنَ النَّاسِ خَلِيقًا أَنْ       يَفِرُّوا وَيَدَعُوكَ " ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ : " امْصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ ، أَنَحْنُ نَفِرُّ عَنْهُ وَنَدَعُهُ " ، فَقَالَ : مَنْ ذَا ؟ قَالُوا : أَبُو بَكْرٍ .
رواه البخاري ( 2581 ) .
قال ابن حجر – رحمه الله - :
و " البَظْر " : بفتح الموحدة ، وسكون المعجمة : قطعة تبقى بعد الختان في فرج المرأة .
و" اللات " : اسم أحد الأصنام التي كانت قريش وثقيف يعبدونها ، وكانت عادة العرب الشتم بذلك ، لكن بلفظ الأم ، فأراد أبو بكر المبالغة في سب عروة بإقامة من كان يعبد مقام أمه ، وحمَله على ذلك ما أغضبه به من نسبة المسلمين إلى الفرار .
 وفيه : جواز النطق بما يستبشع من الألفاظ لإرادة زجر من بدا منه ما يستحق به ذلك ،       وقال ابن المنيِّر : في قول أبي بكر تخسيس للعدو ، وتكذيبهم ، وتعريض       بإلزامهم من قولهم " إن اللات بنت الله ! " تعالى الله عن ذلك علوّاً       كبيراً ، بأنها لو كانت بنتاً : لكان لها ما يكون للإناث .
" فتح الباري " ( 5 / 340 ) . 
وقال ابن القيم – رحمه الله - :
وفى قول الصِّدِّيق لعروة : " امصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ " : دليلٌ على جواز التصريح باسم العَوْرة ، إذا كان فيه مصلحة تقتضيها تلك الحال ، كما أذن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يُصرَّح لمن ادَّعى دعوى الجاهلية بِهَنِ أبيه ، ويقال له : " اعضُضْ أيْرَ أبيك " ، ولا يُكْنَى له ، فلكل مقام مقال .
" زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " ( 3 / 305 ) .*​*
**http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/121823*​*

الغريب والعجيب في الأمر وبم اننا قد تطرقنا في هذا الموضوع الى الجزء      الخاص بنسب محمد أنه من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ! نعم يا اخوة والكلام ليس من      عندي ، تفضلوا :

عن      العباس :  أنه جاء إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؛ فكأنه سمع شيئا ،      فقام  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على المنبر فقال : من أنا ؟ ،   فقالوا :     أنت رسول الله ، قال : أنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ،   إن الله   خلق   الخلق ، فجعلني في خيرهم ، ثم جعلهم فرقتين ، فجعلني في خيرهم فرقة ، ثم جعلهم قبائل : فجعلني في خيرهم قبيلة ، ثم جعلهم بيوتا ، وجعلني في خيرهم بيتا ، فأنا خيرهم نفسا ، وأنا خيرهم بيتا . 
الراوي: العباس بن عبدالمطلب المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج مشكاة المصابيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5689
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


والسؤال     الصريح الأن هل كلمة "  خيرهم " مدح وتعزي ام لا ؟ وآخر ، هل كل هذه   الخلق   والفرق والقبائل  والبيوت والأنفس في الجاهلية ام لا ؟! ولن اعلق   اكثر من   هذا واليك  الفهم عزيزي القاريء !

فإنظروا إلى السب بالأعضاء التناسلية !! صراحة ! فهل تعتبون على زميلنا أن يقول هذه الألفاظ بهذا الكم ؟


وجاء في كتاب "  فيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير " 697 :


697 - (إذا سمعتم من يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه) أي قولوا له اعضض بظر أمك (ولا تكنوا) عن ذلك بما لا يستقبح فإنه جدير بأن يستهان به ويخاطب بما فيه قبح وهجر زجرا له عن فعله الشنيع وردعا له عن قوله الفظيع






*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*نذهب الى الصديق أبو بكر ..و أنا أتأسف مقدما ولن اعلق بكلمة على الحديث لانه واضح وصريح !
*​ * 
 * *خرج      رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  زمن الحديبية ، حتى كانوا ببعض الطريق ،       قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (  إن خالد بن الوليد بالغميم ، في   خيل     لقريش طليعة ، فخذوا ذات اليمين ) .  فوالله ما شعر بهم خالد حتى   إذا هم     بقترة الجيش ، فانطلق يركض نذيرا لقريش  ، وسار النبي صلى الله   عليه  وسلم    حتى إذا كان بالثنية التي يهبط عليهم  منها ، بركت به  راحلته  ،  فقال الناس  :   حل حل ، فألحت ، فقالوا خلأت  القصواء ، خلأت  القصواء ،   فقال النبي  صلى   الله عليه وسلم : ( ما خلأت  القصواء ، وما  ذاك لها  بخلق  ، ولكن  حبسها حابس   الفيل ) . ثم قال : ( والذي  نفسي  بيده ، لا   يسألونني خطة  يعظمون فيها  حرمات  الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها )  .  ثم زجرها   فوثبت ، قال :  فعدل عنهم حتى  نزل  بأقصى الحديبية على ثمد  قليل  الماء ،   يتبرضه الناس  تبرضا ، فلم يلبثه  الناس  حتى نزحوه ، وشكي  إلى رسول  الله   صلى الله عليه  وسلم العطش ،  فانتزع سهما  من كنانته ،  ثم أمرهم أن    يجعلوه فيه ، فوالله  مازال يجيش لهم  بالري حتى  صدروا عنه  ، فبينما هم   كذلك  إذ جاء بديل بن  ورقاء الخزاعي في  نفر من قومه  من  خزاعة ، وكانوا   عيبة نصح  رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم من  أهل تهامة ،   فقال : إني تركت   كعب بن لؤي  وعامر بن  لؤي نزلوا أعداد مياه  الحديبية  ،  ومعهم العوذ   المطافيل ، وهم  مقاتلوك  وصادوك عن البيت ، فقال  رسول  الله صلى  الله   عليه وسلم : ( إنا لم  نجئ  لقتال أحد ، ولكنا جئنا   معتمرين ، وإن قريشا    قد نهكتهم الحرب ، وأضرت   بهم ، فإن شاؤوا ماددتهم   مدة ، ويخلوا بيني   وبين  الناس ، فإن أظهر : فإن   شاؤوا أن يدخلوا  فيما دخل  فيه الناس فعلوا   ، وإلا  فقد جموا ، وإن هم  أبوا ،  فوالذي  نفسي بيده  لأقاتلنهم على  أمري  هذا حتى  تنفرد سالفتي ،  ولينقذن  الله  أمره ) . فقال  بديل :  سأبلغهم ما  تقول ، قال :  فانطلق حتى  أتى قريشا ،   قال : إنا قد  جئناكم  من هذا  الرجل ، وسمعناه يقول  قولا ،  فإن شئتم  أن  نعرضه عليكم  فعلنا ،  فقال  سفهاؤهم : لا حاجة لنا أن  تخبرنا  عنه  بشيء ،  وقال ذوو الرأي  منهم  : هات  ما سمعته يقول ، قال : سمعته  يقول   كذا وكذا ،  فحدثهم بما قال   النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقام عروة بن    مسعود فقال : أي  قوم ، ألستم    بالوالد ؟ قالوا : بلى ، قال : أو لست   بالولد ؟  قالوا : بلى ،  قال :  فهل   تتهمونني ؟ قالوا : لا ، قال :  ألستم  تعلمون أني  استنفرت أهل  عكاظ  ،  فلما  بلحوا علي جئتكم بأهلي  وولدي ومن  أطاعني ؟ قالوا :  بلى ، قال :    فإن هذا  قد عرض لكم خطة رشد ،  اقبلوها  ودعوني آتيه ، قالوا :  ائته ،    فأتاه ، فجعل  يكلم النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم ، فقال النبي صلى الله   عليه   وسلم نحوا من  قوله لبديل ،  فقال عروة  عند ذلك : أي محمد ، أرأيت  إن    استأصلت أمر قومك ،  هل سمعت  بأحد من العرب  اجتاح أهله قبلك ، وإن  تكن    الأخرى ، فإني والله  لأرى  وجوها ، وإني لأرى  أشوابا من الناس  خليقا أن    يفروا ويدعوك ، فقال له أبو بكر : امصص ببظر اللات        ، أنحن نفر عنه وندعه ؟ فقال : من ذا ؟ قالوا : أبو بكر ، قال : أما       والذي  نفسي بيده ، لولا يد كانت لك عندي لم أجزك بها لأجبتك ، قال :    وجعل    يكلم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكلما تكلم أخذ بلحيته ،    والمغيرة بن    شعبة قائم  على رأس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومعه السيف    وعليه المغفر ،    فكلما أهوى  عروة بيده إلى لحية النبي صلى الله عليه    وسلم ضرب يده بنعل    السيف ، وقال  له : أخر يدك عن لحية رسول الله صلى    الله عليه وسلم ، فرفع    عروة رأسه ،  فقال : من هذا ؟ قالوا : المغيرة  بن   شعبة ، فقال : أي غدر ،    ألست أسعى في  غدرتك ، وكان المغيرة صحب  قوما   في الجاهلية فقتلهم ، وأخذ    أموالهم ، ثم جاء  فأسلم ، فقال النبي  صلى   الله عليه وسلم : ( أما  الإسلام   فأقبل ، وأما  المال فلست منه في  شيء ) .   ثم إن عروة جعل يرمق  أصحاب النبي   صلى الله عليه  وسلم بعينه ،  قال :   فوالله ما تنخم رسول الله  صلى الله  عليه  وسلم نخامة إلا  وقعت  في كف رجل   منهم ، فدلك بها وجهه  وجلده ، وإذا  أمرهم  ابتدروا أمره ،   وإذا توضأ   كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه ،  وإذا تكلم  خفضوا  أصواتهم عنده ،  وما  يحدون   إليه النظر تعظيما له ، فرجع  عروة إلى  أصحابه  فقال : أي  قوم ، والله    لقد وفدت على الملوك ، ووفدت  على قيصر  وكسرى  والنجاشي ،  والله إن رأيت   ملكا  قط يعظمه أصحابه ما يعظم  أصحاب محمد  صلى  الله  عليه وسلم محمدا ،   والله إن  تنخم نخامة إلا وقعت في  كف رجل  منهم فدلك   بها وجهه وجلده ،   وإذا أمرهم  ابتدروا أمره ، وإذا  توضأ كادوا  يقتتلون  على  وضوئه ، وإذا   تكلم خفضوا  أصواتهم عنده ، وما  يحدون إليه  النظر  تعظيما له ،  وإنه قد   عرض عليكم خطة  رشد فأقبلوها .  فقال رجل من بني   كنانة : دعوني  آتيه ،   فقالوا : ائته ، فلما  أشرف على  النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم وأصحابه ،  قال   رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم :  ( هذا فلان ،   وهو من قوم يعظمون   البدن  ، فابعثوها له ) . فبعثت له ،   واستقبله  الناس  يلبون ، فلما رأى  ذلك   قال : سبحان الله ، ما ينبغي لهؤلاء   أن  يصدوا عن  البيت ، فلما رجع  إلى   أصحابه قال : رأيت قد قلدت وأشعرت ،   فما  أرى أن  يصدوا عن البيت ،  فقام  رجل  منهم ، يقال له مكرز ابن حفص ،   فقال :  دعوني  آتيه ، فقالوا :  ائته ،  فلما  أشرف عليهم ، قال النبي  صلى  الله عليه  وسلم :  ( هذا مكرز  ، وهو  رجل فاجر )  . فجعل يكلم النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم ،   فبينما هو  يكلمه إذ  جاء سهيل بن  عمرو . قال  معمر :  فأخبرني أيوب ، عن   عكرمة :  أنه لما جاء  سهيل بن عمرو :  قال  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم : ( لقد   سهل  لكم من  أمركم ) . قال معمر :   قال الزهري في  حديثه : فجاء سهيل بن  عمرو   فقال :  هات اكتب بيننا  وبينكم  كتابا ، فدعا  النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم   الكاتب ،  فقال النبي  صلى الله عليه  وسلم : (  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  )  .  قال  سهيل : أما  الرحمن فوالله ما  أدري ما هو  ، ولكن اكتب باسمك   اللهم كما   كنت تكتب ،  فقال المسلمون : والله  لا  نكتبها إلا بسم الله   الرحمن الرحيم  ،  فقال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  (  اكتب باسمك اللهم )  .  ثم قال : (  هذا  ما  قاضى عليه محمد رسول الله ) .   فقال سهيل : والله  لو  كنا نعلم  أنك  رسول  الله ما صددناك عن البيت ولا   قاتلناك ، ولكن  اكتب :  محمد بن  عبد  الله ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  :  ( والله  إني لرسول  الله  وإن  كذبتموني ،  اكتب : محمد بن عبد الله ) .  قال   الزهري : وذلك  لقوله :  (  لا يسألونني خطة  يعظمون بها حرمات الله إلا    أعطيتهم إياها ) .  فقال   له النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم : ( على أن تخلوا    بيننا وبين البيت  فنطوف   به ) . فقال سهيل : والله لا  تتحدث العرب أنا    أخذنا ضغطة ، ولكن  ذلك  من  العام المقبل ، فكتب ، فقال  سهيل : وعلى أنه  لا   يأتيك منا رجل ،   وإن  كان على دينك إلا رددته إلينا .  قال المسلمون :   سبحان  الله ، كيف  يرد   إلى المشركين وقد جاء مسلما ، فبينما  هم كذلك  إذ  دخل أبو  جندل بن  سهيل   بن عمرو يرسف في قيوده ، وقد خرج من أسفل  مكة  حتى  رمى بنفسه   بين أظهر   المسلمين ، فقال سهيل : هذا يا محمد أول ما   أقاضيك  عليه أن  ترده  إلي ،   فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إنا لم  نقض   الكتاب بعد  ) . قال   فوالله  إذا لم أصالحك على شيء أبدا ، قال  النبي صلى   الله  عليه وسلم : (   فأجزه  لي ) . قال : ما أنا بمجيزه لك ،  قال : ( بلى    فافعل ) . قال : ما   أنا  بفاعل ، قال مكرز : بل قد أجزناه  لك ، قال أبو   جندل  : أي معشر   المسلمين ،  أرد إلى المشركين وقد جئت  مسلما ، ألا  ترون  ما قد  لقيت ؟  وكان  قد عذب  عذابا شديدا في الله . قال  : فقال عمر  بن  الخطاب :  فأتيت  نبي الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقلت :  ألست نبي  الله حقا ؟  قال : ( بلى  )  . قلت :  ألسنا  على الحق وعدونا على  الباطل ؟  قال : ( بلى  ) . قلت : فلم   نعطي  الدنية في  ديننا إذا ؟ قال :  ( إني  رسول الله ،  ولست أعصيه ، وهو   ناصري ) .  قلت :  أوليس كنت  تحدثنا أنا  سنأتي البيت  فنطوف به ؟ قال : (  بلى ،   فأخبرتك أنا  نأتيه  العام ) .  قال : قلت : لا ،  قال : ( فإنك  آتيه ومطوف به   ) . قال :   فأتيت أبا  بكر فقلت : يا أبا بكر  ، أليس هذا  نبي الله حقا ، قال   بلى ،   قلت :  ألسنا على الحق وعدونا على  الباطل ؟  قال : بلى ، قلت : فلم   نعطي    الدنية في ديننا إذا ؟ قال : أيها  الرجل ،  إنه لرسول الله صلى الله     عليه  وسلم ، وليس يعصي ربه ، وهو ناصره  ،  فاستمسك بغرزه ، فوالله إنه   على   الحق  ؟ قلت : أليس كان يحدثنا أنا   سنأتي البيت ونطوف به ، قال :   بلى ،    أفأخبرك أنك تأتيه العام ؟ قلت : لا   ، قال : فإنك آتيه ومطوف به   . قال    الزهري : قال عمر : فعملت لذلك   أعمالا ، قال : فلما فرغ من   قضية الكتاب ،    قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم لأصحابه : ( قوموا   فانحروا ثم احلقوا ) .    قال : فوالله ما قام  منهم  رجل حتى قال ذلك ثلاث   مرات ، فلما لم يقم منهم    أحد دخل على أم  سلمة ،  فذكر لها ما لقي من   الناس ، فقالت أم سلمة :  يانبي   الله ، أتحب  ذلك ،  اخرج لا تكلم أحدا   منهم كلمة ، حتى تنحر بدنك ،  وتدعو   حالقك  فيحلقك .  فخرج فلم يكلم  أحدا  منهم حتى فعل ذلك ، نحر بدنه ،  ودعا   حالقه  فحلقه ،  فلما رأوا  ذلك  قاموا فنحروا وجعل بعضهم يحلق بعضا ،  حتى كاد    بعضهم يقتل  غما ،  ثم  جاءه نسوة مؤمنات ، فأنزل الله تعالى : { يا  أيها    الذين آمنوا  إذا   جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات فامتحنوهن - حتى بلغ -  بعصم    الكوافر } .   فطلق  عمر يومئذ امرأتين ، كانتا له في الشرك ، فتزوج  إحداهما    معاوية  بن  أبي  سفيان ، والأخرى صفوان بن أمية ، ثم رجع النبي صلى  الله  عليه    وسلم   إلى المدينة فجاءه أبو بصير ، رجل من قريش وهو مسلم ،   فأرسلوا في    طلبه   رجلين ، فقالوا : العهد الذي جعلت لنا ، فدفعه إلى   الرجلين ،  فخرجا به     حتى إذا بلغا ذا الحليفة ، فنزلوا يأكلون من تمر لهم  ،  فقال  أبو بصير    لأحد  الرجلين : والله إني لأرى سيفك هذا يا فلان جيدا  ،   فاستله الآخر ،    فقال :  أجل ، والله إنه لجيد ، لقد جربت به ، ثم  جربت ،   فقال أبو  بصير :   أرني أنظر  إليه ، فأمكنه منه ، فضربه حتى برد ،  وفر   الآخر حتى  أتى  المدينة  ، فدخل  المسجد يعدو ، فقال رسول الله صلى   الله  عليه وسلم  حين  رآه : ( لقد  رأى هذا  ذعرا ) . فلما انتهى إلى  النبي  صلى  الله عليه  وسلم  قال : قتل  والله صاحبي  وإني لمقتول ، فجاء  أبو  بصير :  فقال : يا  نبي  الله ، قد والله  أوفى الله  ذمتك ، قد  رددتني  إليهم ، ثم  نجاني  الله منهم  ، قال النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم :  ( ويل  أمه ، مسعر حرب ،   لو كان له  أحد ) . فلما سمع ذلك  عرف أنه   سيرده إليهم ،  فخرج حتى أتى  سيف  البحر ،  قال : وينفلت منهم أبو  جندل  بن  سهيل ، فلحق  بأبي بصير ،  فجعل لا  يخرج من  قريش رجل قد أسلم إلا   لحق بأبي  بصير ، حتى  اجتمعت  منهم عصابة ،  فوالله  ما يسمعون بعير خرجت   لقريش إلى  الشأم إلا  اعترضوا  لها ، فقتلوهم  وأخذوا  أموالهم ، فأرسلت  قريش  إلى النبي  صلى  الله عليه  وسلم تناشده بالله   والرحم : لما أرسل :  فمن آتاه  فهو آمن ،   فأرسل  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   إليهم ، فأنزل  الله تعالى : {  وهو الذي  كف   أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم   ببطن مكة من  بعد أن أظفركم عليهم -  حتى  بلغ -   الحمية حمية الجاهلية } .   وكانت  حميتهم أنهم لم يقروا أنه نبي   الله ،  ولم  يقروا ببسم الله الرحمن    الرحيم ، وحالوا بينهم وبين البيت .  الراوي:       المسور بن مخرمة و مروان بن الحكم      المحدث:           البخاري           -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2731
*​ * خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]


وبالطبع بعد أبا بكر ، ننتقل إلى عبد الله بن مسعود ! ( صحابي آخر )

سمع ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه رجلا ينشد ضالة في المسجد ، فغضب وسبه ، فقال له رجل : ما كنت فاحشا ، فقال : بهذا أمرنا 
الراوي: أبو عثمان النهدي المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: نتائج الأفكار - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/293
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح
 


ابن مسعود لم يقل شيء يرد به على إدعاء الفحش إلا " بهذا أمرنا " أي أمرنا بالفحش ، فهل يخبرنا احد من الذي أمرهم بالفحش ؟!!


 وننتقل من القرآن ومن الأحاديث ومن الصحابة الى الفتاوى اليومية التي يتعامل بها المسلم مع المسيحي ، وانظروا ..

رقـم الفتوى :  19230 
عنوان الفتوى :أدلة الدعاء على الكافرين كافة بمن فيهم أهل الكتاب 
 تاريخ الفتوى :الثلاثاء 4 جمادي الأولى 1423 / 14-7-2002 

السؤال

1- ما حكم التأمين التجاري ؟
2- ما حكم الدعاء على مطلق النصارى دون المقاتلين منهم ؟
3- عندنا خادمة ونريد السفر إلى مكة فهل يجوز أن تذهب معنا علما أنه ليس معها محرم ، وماذا نفعل بها عند السفر ؟

 الفتوى 


 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

1- سبق برقم : 7394.
2-  فإنه يجوز الدعاء على مطلق الكفار سواء كانوا مقاتلين أو غير مقاتلين،  ويدخل فيهم اليهود والنصارى والوثنيين والملاحدة، ويدل على ذلك:
قوله تعالى عن نوح عليه السلام:رَبِّ لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّاراً [نوح:26].
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه: اللهم قاتل الكفرة الذين أوتوا الكتاب إله الحق. رواه أحمد. 
قال النووي في شرح مسلم في شرحه لحديث: وانقل حماها إلى الجحفة. قال الخطابي وغيره:  كان ساكنو الجحفة في ذلك الوقت يهودا، ففيه دليل الدعاء على الكفار  بالأمراض والأسقام والهلاك، وفيه الدعاء للمسلمين بالصحة وطيب بلادهم  والبركة فيها، وكشف الضر والشدائد عنهم، وهذا مذهب العلماء كافة. انتهى. 
قال العراقي في طرح التثرتب 2/292 في شرح حديث قنوت النبي صلى الله عليه       وسلم على الكفار:  فيه جواز الدعاء على الكفار ولعنهم، قال صاحب المفهم:       ولا خلاف في جواز  لعن الكفرة والدعاء عليهم، واختلفوا في جواز  الدعاء   على    أهل المعاصي فأجازه  قوم ومنعه آخرون. انتهى 
وقال ابن العربي في أحكام القرآن 4/269: في تفسير قوله تعالى عن نوح عليه       السلام رب لا تذر على الأرض ... المسألة  الثانية : دعاء نوح على    الكافرين    أجمعين، ودعاء النبي صلى الله وعليه وسلم  على من تحزب على    المؤمنين،  وألب   عليهم، وكان هذا أصلاً في الدعاء على  الكفار في الجملة،    فأما كافر  معين  لم  تعلم خاتمته فلا يدعى عليه لأن مآله  عندنا مجهول.    انتهى. 
3- سبق برقم : 10809.
والله أعلم.

 http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId
​
العنوان  

ما حكم لعن الكفار من اليهود والنصارى  الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيمالسؤالالسؤال الثالث:  ما حكم لعن الكفار من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم أو الذين يتطاولون على شرع الله وعلى القرآن ؟ 
 
الجواب

 لعن اليهود والنصارى        والملاحدة ومن يتطاول على شرع الله ، ولعن من يستحق اللعن هو من       القُرُبات  ومن إظهار الدين . وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيكون في       آخر أمتي رجالٌ يركبون على  السروج كأشباه الرجال . ينـزلون على  أبواب      المسـاجد . نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات  على رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت  العجاف .      اِلْعَنُوهنّ فإنهن ملعونات . رواه  الإمامُ احمد وغيره ،  وهو حديث صحيح .      ويُفرّق العلماء بين لعن الشخص المُعيّن وبين لعن  العموم .  وأما سب اليهود والنصارى ، فإننا نسبهم في كل صلاة ونتبرأ من طريقتهم ،  فنقرأ : ( غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ  وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ )  إلا إذا كان سبّهم سيفضي إلى مفسدة :smile02؛ كأن       يحملهم ذلك على سب الله أو سب  الدّين ، ونحو ذلك ، فله أن يمنع من      سبِّهم  . قال الله عز وجل : ( وَلاَ تَسُبُّواْ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ  مِن     دُونِ   اللّهِ فَيَسُبُّواْ اللّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ) فسب الكفار وذمهم وذم آلهتهم وعيب دينهم مطلوب       ، إلا أنه إذا أفضى إلى  مفسدة فإنه يُمنع منه .  على أن هذا الأمر  لم     يكن  من هدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من فعل  أصحابه رضي الله   عنهم  .   ولا  يعني هذا أنه لا يُدعى عليهم .  وقد كان عمر رضي الله عنه   يدعو  بهذا    الدعاء : اللهم العن كفرة أهل الكتاب   ؛   الذين    يصدون عن سبيلك ، ويكذبون رسلك ، ويقاتلون أوليائك . اللهم   خالف  بين     كلمتهم ، وزلزل أقدامهم ، وأنزل بهم بأسك الذي لا ترده عن   القوم  المجرمين .     رواه البيهقي وغيره .  والله تعالى أعلم . 

 رقـم الفتوى :      50065           
عنوان الفتوى :     حكم سب دين النصارى 
          تاريخ الفتوى :     الإثنين 1 جمادي الأولى 1425 / 19-6-2004           

 السؤال 
                 ما حكم من سب دين النصارى

            الفتوى                 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن كان القصد بدين النصارى الدين الذي جاء به عيسى   عليه السلام فإن ذلك      لا يجوز، بل هو كفر. ولا يجوز سب أي دين من الأديان   التي جاء بها      الأنبياء السابقون، فالدين الذي جاء به الأنبياء جمعيا واحد،   والمسلمون      يؤمنون بجميع الأنبياء؛ كما قال تعالى: [
آَمَنَ   الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ      وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ   آَمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ      وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ   بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ] (البقرة: 185).
 وسب أي دين من أديان هؤلاء أو شتمه أو الاستهزاء به يعتبر كفرا، قال      تعالى: [قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآَيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ      تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ * لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ]      (التوبة: 65-66)
 وقال تعالى: [شَرَعَ   لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحًا      وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا   إِلَيْكَ وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ      وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى أَنْ   أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَلَا تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ]      (الشورى: 13).
أما إن كان القصد بالدين ما أحدثه النصارى من التحريف والتبديل والشرك والخزعبلات فهذا لا مانع من سبه ووصف أصحابه بالشرك والكفر.
 فقد قال الله عز  وجل: [لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ] (المائدة: 73).
 ولكن ذلك إذا كان يؤدي إلى سب الإسلام أو نبيه فإنه  لا يجوز سدا للذريعة، فقد نهى الله عز وجل عن سب أصنام المشركين حتى لا  يؤدي ذلك إلى سب الله عز وجل، فقال تعالى: [وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ] (108).
 ولمزيد من الفائدة نرجو الاطلاع على الفتوى رقم: 19944.
 والله أعلم.
 

 http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...waId&x=46&y=12


رقـم الفتوى :      19944           

عنوان الفتوى :     حكم غيبة الكفرة والدعاء عليهم 

تاريخ الفتوى :     الثلاثاء 14 جمادي الأولى 1423 / 24-7-2002           

السؤال                 

هل يجوز غيبة المسيح والكفار وسبهم والدعاء عليهم أم لا .

الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإذا كان قصد السائل بكلمة "المسيح" عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام، فلا تجوز      غيبة نبي أو سبه أو الدعاء عليه، فقد نقل القاضي  عياض :   الإجماع على   أن    من أضاف إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الكذب فيما بلغه أو   أخبر  به،  أو    سبه أو استخف به أو بأحد من الأنبياء أو أزرى عليهم أو  آذاهم،   فهو   كافر.    ذكره صاحب مواهب الجليل.
وإن كان المقصود بذلك المسيحيين النصارى فحكمهم حكم بقية الكفار فيجوز غيبتهم وسبهم، وقد عقد  البخاري  رحمه الله باب: ما يجوز من اغتياب أهل الفساد والريب،      وأورد تحته حديث  عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت:   استأذن رجل على رسول    الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ائذنوا له، بئس أخو   العشيرة -أو ابن    العشيرة-   فلما دخل ألان له الكلام، قلت: يا رسول الله قلت   الذي قلت ثم    ألنت له   الكلام، قال: أي عائشة، إن شر الناس من تركه الناس  -أو  ودعه    الناس- اتقاء   فحشه.  فإذا كان في حق المسلم، ففي الكافر أولى.
وقد ثبت الدعاء عليهم في الصحيحين عن  أنس  رضي الله عنه، في دعائه عليه الصلاة والسلام على رعل وذكوان عندما قتلوا القراء.
وعليه،  فسب الكفار وآلهتهم جائز في الأصل،       لكن إذا خيف أن يترتب على ذلك ضرر أكبر  كسب الله تعالى أو رسوله صلى      الله  عليه وسلم أودين الإسلام، فلا يتعرض إلى  ما يؤدي إلى ذلك. 
قال  القرطبي :  لأنه بمنزلة البعث على المعصية فجاء النهي سداً للذريعة،      فقال تعالى:وَلا  تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ      فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ  عَدْواً بِغَيْرِ عِلْم [الأنعام:108].
والله أعلم. 


 http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?Option=FatwaId〈=A&Id=19944​ 
اريدكم       أن تنتبهوا إلى شيء هام في القتوى الأخيرة قد وردت حرفياً فيها وضمنيا     في   الباقي وهو سب آلهه المشركين وبالطبع فإن المسيحي الذي يعبد المسيح    هو   كافر  ومشرك في نظر الإسلام بالله ! وبالتالي فلهم الحق في سب الهنا    اي  سب   المسيح ! وطبعا السب مسموح بأفظع الألفاظ ! يعني تخيلوا ان واحد    مسلم   محترم  لا يستطيع ان يقف امام واحد مسلم متقى لدينه لأن المسلم    المتقي   لدينه سيجد  فيه سيل من الحث على السب والشتم ! ولن اعلق اكثر من    هذا   لتعرفوا من اين  اتي صديقنا هذا ، بكل هذه المسبات في الموضوع  والتي   قد   تحسب له في موسوعة  جينيس !!!


فإعذروه فهو مسلم مأمور غير مسرور




إذن وكما رأينا التأصيل منذ فجر الإسلام قرآنياً وحديثياً وتعامل الصحابة      والتنفيذ العملي للنصوص وألى ان وصلنا الى دعاة هذا العصر وكما ترون أن    كله   بالأدلة الإسلامة ولا يوجد شيء بدون دليل .


والآن أريد مناقشة أمر هام رأيناه في هذا الموضوع ، ألا وهو كلمة " تدليس "      و " مدلس " .. إلخ ، فكما رأينا أن العضو المسلم مغرم بهذه الكلمة   ويقذف    بها ليل نهار بغير علم ولا صدق ، وانا اقول له ان المسيحي لا يعرف    التدليس  ،  فإن حدث خطأ فيكون ناتج لأوجة القصور المعروفة مثل الغفلة  عن   شيء ما او   فهم لشيء ما بشكل غير صحيح ولكن التدليس - اي تعمد الكذب -  و   إخفاء  الحقيقة  عن عمد فهذا أبعد من بعد سابع سماء عن سابع ارض (   تعبيرات  قرآنية )  ،  فالذي يوصف بهذا الوصف هو المسلم فقط فالمسلم إن لم   يكن مدلس  فقد شذَ  عن  القاعدة إذ ان الغالبية العظمة مدلسين بشكل كبير   حتى ان  التدليس صار  سمة  للمسلم يتم معرفته بها بمجرد ارتكاب التدليس ،   ولكن الآن  لا اريد  مناقشة ما  يفعله المسلم ولكن ما تم وصف الصحابة   الكرام به  وكالعادة لن  يكون الكلام  من عندياتنا كما يفعل أولئك بل سأضع   الكتب  والمراجع الإسلامة  وسأظلل على ما  اريده لكي يظهر بأكثر دقة ولن   اعلق الا  بكلمات قليلة تاركاً  الحكم للقاريء  الكريم ..



ولكن قبل عرض الأدلة ، دعونا نعرف معنى التدليس ..


معجم المحيط :

دَلَّسَ يُدَلِّسُ تَدْلِيساً  :- البائِعُ؛ أخفى عن المشتري عيبَ البضاعة/ دَلَّسَ فلانٌ لفُلانٍ في  البيع وفي كلّ شيء.- على الشَّاري عيبَ البِضاعةِ: كَتَمَه عنه. -  المحدِّثُ في الإسنادِ: روى عمَّن عاصره ما لم يَسمع منه موهماً سماعه/  دَلَّسَ في كذا وكذا، أي تعمّد الغشَّ وسوءَ النّيّة/ دَلَّس التلميذُ في الامتحانِ/ دلَّس في أوراق النقد المالية.

http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp...l/1107916.html

معجم لسان العرب :

دلس -دلَّس البائع تدليسًا كتم عيب السلعة عن المشتري. والمحدِّث في الإسناد أتى بالتدليس في حديثه ودالسهُ مُدالسةً خادعه وظلمه.
  يقال هو لا يُدَالِس ولا يُوالِس أي لا يظلم ولا يخون.
  وأدْلَسَ القوم وقعوا في الأَدْلاس. والأرض اخضرَّت بالأَدْلاس.
وتدلَّسَ الرجل تكتَّم. والدابة لحست الشيء القليل في المرتع. وفلان الطعام أخذه قليلا قليلا.
وادلاسَّت الأرض ادليساسا أصاب المال منها شيئا قليلا فتدلَّس
الدَّلْس الخديعة وعند المولَّدين التمليق والطلي والتمليس كالتدليص.
والدَّلَس الظلمة واختلاط الظلام والنبت يورق آخر الصيف أو بقايا النبت ج أدلاس
الدُّلْسة الظلمة
التدليس كتمان عيب السلعة عن المشتري.
  هذا أصله وربما استعمل للكتمان مطلقا والخداع كقول الحريريفي المقامة      السمرقندية فودَّعته وهو مُصِرٌّ على التدليس ومُسِرٌّ حسو الخندريس. أراد      ما أظهره هناك أبو زيد السروجي من الخِدَع وأضمره من البِدَع.
والتَّدْلِيس  عند السبعية هو دعوى موافقة أكابر الدين والدنيا وعند      المحدِّثين هو إسقاط  الراوي من إسناد الحديث بحيث يكون السقط من    الإسناد   خفيا فلا يدركه إلا  الأئمة الحذَّاق المطَّلعون على طريق الحديث    وعلل   الإسناد.
  وذلك الحديث يسمى مدلَّسًا وفاعل هذا الفعل يسمى مدلِّسًا .






معجم تاج العروس :
​ دلس     :   الدَّلَسُ، بالتَّحْرِيكِ: الظُّلْمَةُ، كالدُّلْسَةِ،  بالضّمّ.      والدَّلَسُ: اخْتِلاطُ الظَّلامِ. ومنه قولهم: أَتانَا دَلَسَ    الظَّلاَمِ،    وخَرَجَ في الدَّلَسِ والغَلَسِ. والدَّلَسُ: النَّبْتُ    يُورِقُ آخِرَ    الصَّيْفِ. والدَّلَسُ بَقَايَا النَّبْتِ والبَقْلِ، ج    أَدْلاسٌ، قال:  
بَدَّلْتَنَا  مِنْ قَهْوَسٍ قِنْعَاسَـا
ذَا صَهَوَاتٍ يَرْتَعُ الأَدْلاَسَا 
      ويقال:  إِنَّ الأَدْلاَسَ مِن الرِّبَبِ، وهو ضَرْبٌ مِنَ النَّبْتِ.   وفي     المُحْكَمِ: وأَدْلاَسُ الأَرْضِ: بقَايَا عُشْبِها. وأَدْلَسْنَا:       وقَعْنَا فِيهَا، أَي في الأَدْلاسِ. وفي التَّكْمِلَة: أَي وَقَعْنَا       بالنَّبَاتِ الذِي يُورِقُ في آخِرِ الصَّيْفِ. وأَدْلَسَتِ الأَرْضُ،    إِذا    اخْضَرَّتْ بِهَا، أَي بالأَدْلاسِ. وقالَ الأَزْهَرِيُّ:   سَمِعْتُ     أَعْرَابِيًّا يَقُولُ لامْرِئٍ قُرِفَ بِسُوءٍ فيه: مَالِي   فيه وَلْسٌ     وَلا دَلْسٌ، أَي مَالِي فيه خِيَانَةٌ ولا خَدِيعةٌ.   والتَّدْلِيسُ في     البَيْعِ: كِتْمَانُ عَيْبِ السِّلْعَةِ عن   المُشْتَرِي. قال     الأَزْهَرِيُّ: ومنه أُخِذَ التَّدْلِيسُ في   الإِسْنادِ، وهو مَجازٌ وهو     أَنْ يُحَدِّثَ عن الشَّيْخِ الأَكْبَر،   ولَعَلَّهُ ما رآه، وإِنَّمَا     سَمِعَه مِمَّن هُو دُونَه أَو مِمَّنْ   سَمِعَه مِنْه، ونحوُ ذلِك، ونَصُّ     الأَزْهَرِيِّ: وقد كانَ رآه إِلاّ   أَنّهُ سَمِعَ ما أَسْنَدَه إِليهِ  من    غيره من دُونِه. وفي الأَسَاسِ:   المُدَلِّسُ في الحَدِيثِ: مَن لا    يَذْكُرُ  في حَدِيثِه مَنْ سَمِعَه   منه، ويَذْكُر الأَعْلَى مُوهِماً    أَنَّه  سَمِعَه منه، وهو غيرُ   مَقْبُولٍ. وقَدُ فَعَلَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ من    الثِّقَاتِ  حتَّى قالَ بعضُهم:    دَلَّسَ لِلناسِ أَحادِيثَهم
والله  لا يَقبلُ تَدْليسَا
       والتَّدَلُّسُ: التَّكَتم. والتَّدْلسُ أخْذُ الطَّعَامِ قَلِيلاً       قَلِيلاً. وقد تَدَلَّسَهُ. وليسَ في التَّكْمِلَة تَكْرارُ، قَلِيلاً. و       التَّدَلُّسُ: لَحْسُ المالِ الشَّيْءَ القَلِيلَ في المَرْتُعِ، عن   ابنِ     عَبّادٍ وادْلاسَّتِ الأَرْضُ: أَصَابَ المالُ مِنْهَا شَيْئاً،       كادْلَسَّتِْ: ادْلِسَاساً. ويُقَال: فُلانٌ: لا يُدَالِسُ، ولا   يُوَالِسُ،     أَي لا يَظْلِمُ ولا يَخُونُ ولا يُوَارِبُ. وفي اللِّسَان:   أَي لا     يُخَادِعُ ولا يَغْدِرُ. وهو لا يُدَالِسُك: لا يُخَادِعُكَ   ولا يُخْفِي     عليكَ الشَّيْءَ، فكَأَنَّهُ يَأْتِيكَ بهِ في الظَّلامِ.   وقد دَالَسَ     مُدَالَسَةً ودِلاَساً. ومِمَّا يُسْتَدْرَك عليه:   التَّدْلِيسُ: عَدَمُ     تَبيِينِ العَيْبِ، ولا يُخَصُّ به البَيْعُ.   وانْدَلَسَ الشَّيْءُ، إِذا     خَفِيَ. ودَلَّسْتُه فتَدَلَّسَ،   وتَدَلَّسْتُه. والدَّوْلَسِيُّ:     الذَّرِيعَةُ المُدَلِّسَةُ ومنه   حَدِيثُ سَعِيدِ بنِ المُسَيِّب: رَحِمَ     اللهُ عُمَرَ، لَوْ لَمْ يَنْه   عَنِ المُتْعَةِ لاتَّخَذَها النّاسُ     دُوْلَسِيّاً أَي ذَرِيعَةً   للزِّنَا. وتَدَلَّسَ: وَقَعَ بالأَدْلاسِ.     ودَلَّسَتِ الإِبِلُ:   اتَّبَعَتِ الأَدْلاَس وأَدْلَسَ النَّصِيُّ: ظَهَرَ     واخْضَرَّ.   والدَّلَسُ: أَرْضٌ أَنْبَتَتْ بعدما أَمْحَلَتْ.     والأُنْدُلُسُ،   بضَمِّ الهَمْزَةِ والدّالِ اللامِ: إِقْليمٌ عَظِيمٌ     بالمَغْرِبِ. هنا   ذكرَهُ الصّاغَانِيُّ وصاحِبُ اللِّسَانِ، واسْتَدْرَكَهُ     شيخُنَا في   الأَلف، والأَلف زائدةٌ كالنُّون، فحَقُّه أنَ يُذْكَرَ  هنا،      والمُصَنِّفُ أَغْفلَ عنه تَقْصِيراً، مع أَنه يستطرِدُ جُمْلةً  مِن     قُرَاه  وحُصُونِه ومَعَاقِلِه ومَواضعه. وفي اللِّسَانِ:  وأَنْدُلُسُ:     جَزِيرَةٌ  معروفَةٌ، وَزْنُهَا أَنْفُعُلُ، وإِن كان هذا  مِمَّا لا     نَظِيرَ له،  وذلِكَ أَنَّ النُّونَ لا مَحَالَةَ زائِدَةٌ،  لأَنَّهُ ليسَ     في ذَوَاتِ  الخَمْسَةِ شيْءٌ على فَعْلُلُلٍ فتكونُ  النونُ فيه   أَصْلاً؛   لُوقُوعِهَا  مع العَيْنِ، وإِذا ثَبَتَ أَنَّ  النُّونُ   زائِدَةٌ فقد   بَرَدَ في  أَنْدُلُس ثلاثَةُ أَحْرَفٍ أُصُول،  وهي   الدّالُ والَّلامُ   والسّين، وفي  أَوّل الكَلامِ هَمْزةٌ، ومَتَى  وَقَعَ   ذلِكِ حَكَمْتَ   النونُ أَصْلاً  والهَمْزةُ زائدة؛ لأَنَّ ذَواتِ    الأَرْبَعَةِ لا   تَلْحَقُهَا الزَّوَائِدُ  مِنْ أَوائلِهَا إلاّ في    الأَسْمَاءِ الجارِيَةِ   على أَفْعَالِهَا نحو:  مُدَحْرِج وبابِه، فقد    وَجَبَ إِذاً أَنَّ   النُّونَ والهمزَةَ زائِدَتَان،  وأَنَّ الكِلِمَةَ    على وَزْنِ أَنْفُعُلٍ،   وإِن كانَ هذا مِثَالاً لا  نَظِيرَ له.    وإِنَّمَا أَطَلْتُ فيه الكلامَ؛   لأَنَّهُم اخْتَلَفُوا في  وَزْنِه،    واشْتَبَه الحالُ عليهِم، فبَيَّنْتُ   ما يَتَعَلَّقُ بِه  لِيستَفِيدَ    المُتَأَمِّلُ. والله أَعلم.


http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp...l/Tag/4701.htm


وجاء في أرشيف ملتقى أهل الحديث

يقول ابن عدي، في "الكامل" 1/ 106: قال حماد بن زيد: التدليس كذب.
- وفي صفحة 107: قال أبو أُسامة: خرب الله بيوت المدلسين، ما هم عندي إلاَّ كاذبون.
- قال شُعْبَة: التدليس أخو الكذب.
- قال شُعْبَة: والله لأن أزني أحب إلي من أن أدلس.
- قال مِسعر: التدليس من دناءة الأخلاق.
- قال أبو عاصم النبيل: أقل حالات المدلس عندي أن يدخل في حديث النبي صَلى الله عَليهِ وسَلَّم: المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور.



جاء في سير أعلام النبلاء ( 1 : 40 )


ثم تراه يُنافحُ عن الحافظ أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- بأوضح حجة وأنصع بيان فيقول في "السير" "4/ 174":
قِيْلَ لابْنِ عُمَرَ: هَلْ تُنْكِرُ مِمَّا يُحَدِّثُ بِهِ أَبُو      هُرَيْرَةَ شَيْئاً؟ فَقَالَ: لاَ، وَلَكِنَّهُ اجْترَأَ وجَبُنَّا فَقَالَ      أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: فَمَا ذَنْبِي إِنْ كُنْتُ حَفِظْتُ، وَنَسُوْا.
قَالَ يَزِيْدُ بنُ هَارُوْنَ: سَمِعْتُ شُعْبَةَ يَقُوْلُ: كَانَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ يدلس!
قلت -أي الحافظ الذهبي- تَدْلِيْسُ الصَّحَابَةِ كَثِيْرٌ، وَلاَ عَيْبَ فِيْهِ، فَإِنَّ تَدْلِيْسَهُمْ عَنْ صَاحِبٍ أَكْبَرَ مِنْهُمْ، وَالصَّحَابَةُ كُلُّهُمْ عدول. 




إذن كلفظ ( اكرر ، كلفظ ) نستطيع ان نقول ان الصحابة مدلسين ، بل وتدليسهم كثير كما قال الذهبي ، وكله بالأدلة !



http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119115


​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



 فاما  عن اختلاف  حسب معنى الكلمة فانه يرجع لحسب تشكيلها – كما يسميه هو   واسمها العلمي  حركات – ولا يوجد اختلاف يرجع المعني غيره ، ويكون المعنى  في  السياق حسب  طريقة نطق الكلمة ولا غير 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** إذن   قد رضخت لما اريده وما بيدك حيلة ، وايضا ، هذا السياق تم ترجمة الكلمة  فيه  الى " وحي " وإلى " حمل " وهكذا " عرب " و "  أرض قاحلة "  وهو هو نفس   السياق ، فأين ردك ؟ لا مجال للهروب :boxing:




  ثانيا كانت هذه الحروف قبل ان توضع عليها  الحركات تنطق بنفس منطوقها وكان تستخدم الحروف المتحركة بدلا من الحركات ،  فكلمة بعراف كانت تنطق بعراف اي ارض العرب قبل ان تخترع هذه الحركات على  الاحرف  

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

فاقول ماذا تنتظرون من جاهل بصمجي !!

* * كيف عرفت انها كانت تنطق بنفس منطوقها قبل التشكيل ؟ دليلك يا بصمجي !







 فكلمة مسا بمنطوقها الواحد تعني كل هذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

**
ما انا عارف يا جاهل ، وما اقوله هو انها طالما تعني كل هذا اذن فلا تعني فقط العربية وبالتالي وللمرة الكذا ينهدم كل موضوعك ببساطة :smile01




  فهل كان الاختلاف في ترجمة مسا راجع لاختلاف حركات وطريقة نطق لها ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 

لانك جهول أوقعتك في الفخ للمرة الكذا ، فهذا ما كنت اريده حرفيا تقريباً ، انك تقول بالحرف الواحد :





 فكلمة مسا بمنطوقها الواحد تعني كل هذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...





  وساكتفي بايراد تلك الجملة التي قلتها من سنتين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 

نكرر الأدلة مرة اخرى إمعانا في ... :


13  The third ambiguous title may mean “against Arabia,” “in the evening,” or      “in the wasteland.” A tendency to expect the **** of a country in    such  a  title, connected with the ****s Dedan and Tema in vv 13 and 14, supports the first. Parallels to “Swampland” (v 1), “the wasteland” (13b), and “Valley of Vision” (22:1) support the last. Parallels to “night” (v 11) and “twilight” (v 4) might suggest the second. The overwhelming impression again is mystery and ambiguity. Dedanites are a people of Arabia (Cohen, ﻿IDB﻿ 1:812; LaSor, ﻿ISBE﻿ 1:909; Graf, ﻿ABD﻿      2:121–23). In Jer 49:8 and Ezek 25:13 they appear in connection  with     Edom as they do here in relation to the parallel burden (v 11,   “Seir”    and “Dumah”).

 
Watts,     J. D. W. (2005).  Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33     (Revised Edition).  Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas     Nelson, Inc.
​

واما عن قولك :





وجاءت كلمة عرب ערב في أكثر من موضع في العهد القديم بأكثر من معنى وذلك حسب نُطق الكلمة وهي :
المساء – لحمة النسيج – ارض العرب                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 
فأنا احيلك ايضا ايى بحثك الأول الذي دلست فيه وقليت ادبك فيه وقلت :

فأنت قلت :




   ومن الطريف أن القساوسة قد إدعوا أن معنى كلمة " عرب " الواردة في النص في لغته الأصلية تعني مساء . فهل تحرى القساوسة الصدق ؟  

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

وقلت ايضا :





   والقساوسة    المبجلين قد حرفوا معاني هذه النبوة فدلسوا على العوام من خلال  إيهامهم    بأن معنى الكلمة في أصلها العبري مساءً وليس أرض العرب .  

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 
والآن تعود مكسور الرأس لتقول :
​



 فكلمة مسا بمنطوقها الواحد تعني كل هذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 
فأنظر  إلى تكبرك في البداية وانظر الى حالتك المخزية  الآن وانت في موقف لا تحسد  عليه لتعود وتؤكد كلام القساوسة المبجلين ، هل  عرف تالآن ان الحوار كله تحت  تصرفي واني اعمل به ما اريد وانك تتحرك فيه  بحسب أوامري ؟





هنا ارد عليك من نقطتين :

اولهما ان القوس المشدودة والسيف المسلول مجرد كنايات

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 

هذا الكلام تقوله للبهاليل عندكم ليصدقوه اذ انه طالما جاءت سيرة حوار المصاطب فاعرف على طول انه منتدى إسلامي .

اما معنا ، انت في حوارك مع المسيحي في مقام صعب يتطلب احضار الدليل والكلام العلمي





 وقد وضحت 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 

سلم لي على توضيحك




 وافردت لذلك الفصل التاسع وهو بعنوان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 
نكرر السؤال مرة اخرى لعلك تنتبه الى انه لا يوجد مفر من الجواب :

وقبل أن نختم بسلام نعلق على جزء ظريف جداً :

هو هنا سيتكلم عن  هجرة رسول الإسلام من مكة الى المدينة ويريد أن يطبقها على الآية :


Isa 21:14  هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. وافوا الهارب بخبزه.
Isa 21:15  فإنهم من أمام السيوف قد هربوا. من أمام السيف المسلول ومن أمام القوس المشدودة ومن أمام شدة الحرب.


وبعدما أثبتنا بطلان كل قائمة تقوم عليها شبهته بكل الطرق حتى إننا وصلنا     نظراً لضعف البحث الذي كتبه المشكك أن نتنازل ونعتبر كلامه صحيحاً ومع  ذلك    رأينا أنه لا يخدمه ايضاً في هذه الحالة ، والآن هو يقول أن هذا  الهارب    المذكور في الآية هو رسول الإسلام ، وانا صراحة لن اعلق بأكثر من  سؤال  بحسب   النص المقدس ، وأقول : النص يقول " الهارب " ويقول أنه هرب  من امام "    السيوف " ومن أمام " السيف المسلول " و " القوس المشدودة "  ومن أمام "  شدة   الحرب " فهل رسول الإسلام حدث بينه وبين قريش ( مثلا )  حرب بالسيوف   وبالقوس  المشدودة وبالسيف المسلول ؟!!! لا تعليق ...





  ولكن هذه الحرب بين المسلمين وبين قريش لم تكن بالسيف المسلول والقوس المشدودة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

نشكرك ..




  فانت طلبت طلب اعجزني ... وتكسب هذه المرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 
بدات اشعر من كثرة الإنتصارات عليك ! ألا تستطيع تحقيق نصر واحد ولو وهمي فأنت في مرتبة المدير وهذا مضر بمنصبك الإداري هناك !*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



قبل ان يستعرض ما قال عنه ، ارجع لانوه اننا ما نسب ، ولا نسب كما يقعلون هم وكما رايناكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا    ، انت لم تسب ، انت شتمت ، ورمتنا بما هو أصل أصيل فيك ، فيمكن ان يكون    مستوى السباب عندك منخفض كثيراً لدرجة انك لا تدرك ما هو السباب وما هو    عدمه ، فتسب ولا تشعر لان هذه عادة فيك ..


بعد    هذا يا اخوة يعيد ويكرر نفس الكلام الذي قلنا اننا سنعلق عليه في  النهاية   ويبدو انه لا يعرف معنى كلمة " النهاية " فيكرر كلامه ظنا ان  النهاية قد   حانت ! وهذا محال لان هذا المسلم هدية لي ..

نكرر يمكن يقرأ :

أترك موضوع المخطوطة للنهاية للنهاية للنهاية للنهاية لأنه ليس له أي قيمة وكان هذا عبارة عن فخ حواري نصبته لك وانزلقت فيه بكل قوة وسرعة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 فهل هنا نحن سببناه وقلنا له يا معاق ، ويا اطهل ، ويا عبيط ، وحمرا وووو كما قالوا لنا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...




طيب نسأل يمكن يرد / استخرج لي هذا الكلام من كلامي لأنك ترد به علىّ أنا الآن ،، ياريت يرد ولو مرة واحدة





 اي كذب هذا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



أقول لك انا أي كذب هذا ، هذا الكذب هو المحلل في ثلاث حالات من ضمنهم حالة    نستطيع تعميمها في كل شيء تقريباً بالإضافة طبعا إلى المعاريض ..





وليته كان نقل كلامي للمنتدى ليرهم كيف انني اسبه

أنقر للتوسيع...


اني اشفق عليك بسبب هذا المستوى في الفهم ، هافهمك ، انا قلت انك سببتني في اية ؟ في الكلمة دي مثلا :





                              حقيقة قد شعرت بالغثيان بعدما قرأت تلك الفقرة في من كلام محاورنا صاحب آيات النفاق الأربع .                      

أنقر للتوسيع...


ويبدو انك لم تر أني رددت على كلامك بادلة ولم ترد انت بل اكملت السباب معتقدا أن كلامك صحيح !
هذا اولا ، اما ثانيا ، قل لي بحق ربك ، لماذا انقل كلامك الى هنا وانا الذي قلت عنه :





         1.      سنفترض    ما قاله الأخ المسلم ونُسَلِّمُ     بهِ الى  نهاية   الجزء الأول ، أي    سنعترف جميعا مؤقتاً أن مخطوطات قمران      تقول "  ثلاث  " ولا وجود فيها    لكلمة " سنة " ، وعليه لن نناقش المخطوطة       نفسها  الا في النهاية .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...



فهل لا ترى اني قلت اننا سنرد في النهاية أم ماذا بك ؟ أتريدني ان انقل هنا    وارد في اخر مشاركة ؟ طيب ما كدة كدة هارد في آخر مشاركة !





وكيف نتحدث  نحن بكلام اهل العلم من كتب ومراجع لم يسمع عنها من قبل

أنقر للتوسيع...



أضحتني يا زميل ، فمن هذا الذي لم يسمع عن كتبك ؟ حقيقي انا مبسوط من اني    ضحكت كل هذا الوقت على هذه الجملة ، واما عن جملتك الكوميدية " نتحدث  نحن بكلام اهل العلم    " فيبدو انك مصر ألا تفهم أني إستدرجتك إلى ما أريد ، جعلتك تتمسك    بالإقتباس من الكتب في نقطة واهية لا قيمة لها لأني سألجمك بنفس المراجع    والمنهجية العلمية فيما بعد في كل الحوار وهذا ما فعلته بالضبط ، فالقاريء    لموضوعك يعرف انه انهار تماما منذ اول مشاركة لي فقط ( مشاركة كرد ) لانك    بنيت موضوعك على كلمة " ثلاث " وانا هدمتها لك تماماً وبينت جهلك بكل ما    يمكن أن أبين فيه جهلك ، وخاصة النقد الادنى ، بل وحتى أنك مع إثبات  كلمة "   ثلاث " لم تخبرنا كيف جعلت النبوة بكلمة " ثلاث " تقول بانه هناك  نبي   سيأتي ؟؟ عجبي !
انا اتماشى معك في كل شيء تريده تقريبا ومع ذلك موضوعك لا يحقق ما تريده أنت فالعيب فيك !





وهذا  اشهار منه برفع الراية البيضاء على استحياء

أنقر للتوسيع...


ألم أقل انك لا تقرأ ؟

كم مرة كررت أني سأجيب على هذه المداخلة في النهاية ؟ ومنذ متى وانا أكررها    لك ؟ فكونك لم تلحظها إلا الآن فهذا مدعاه للسخرية منك إليك ! فأنت لا   ترى  إلا بعد 10 مرات تقريبا من التكرار فهذا عيبك انت ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​
*


> * ولست اعلم اي اثبات يتحدث عنه والقاريء في الموضوع يرى ، وسيرى وله الحكم *


*
إذن هذه مشكلتك انك لا تعلم برغم اني رددت على هذه النقطة تماما وما رددت عليها ! نضع المشاركة مرة اخرى لعله يرى أننا رددنا :

**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2627275&postcount=2
*​*
 

*


> * ثم    انني مازلت اترجاه امامكم ان ياتي بدليل واحد  .... يا اخوة لا اريد سوى    دليل واحد يقول بوجود كلمة سنة او حتى حرفين منها  في متن المخطوط*


*

انت لسة بتقول انك عايز دليل في موضوع سنة ؟ هو انا مش عمال اقول ، ده هذا    الموضوع للنهاية ؟ كيف أفهمه يا اخوة ؟!! قلت له كم مرة ولم يفهم !! ما   هذا  المستوى ؟


تعالوا نشوف الرجوع والكذب الصريح بالخزي بعدما ألجمناه :





 فانا لم اقل ان القراءة الصحيحية هي سنة ، ولم اقل ان القراءة الصحيحة هي ثلاث سنين

أنقر للتوسيع...




ماذا ترون يا إخوة باللون الاحمر ؟ هو يقول انه لم يقل أن القراءة الصحيحة هى ثلاث سنين ، أليس كذلك ام ماذا تقرأوون ؟

دعونا نعود الآن لكلامه السابق ونرى ماذا قال :





   ففي   حالتنا هذا عندما يضع المخطوط 1QIsa  امام اي نص ماسوري آخر فلا صوت يعلو   فوق صوت نص قمران ، وهنا في تلك  الحالة نستطيع أن نقول مخطوط قديم ،   ومخطوط حديث .... وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح .  

أنقر للتوسيع...




ده كلام مين يا اخوة ؟!! طيب قولوا لي ، واحد زي ده مش عارف هو بيقول اية    أصلاً ، أناقشه ازاي ؟ يكذب في وضح النهار ويتكلم فيمالا يعلم وعندما نريه    أنه مخطيء يعود ولكنه لا يعتذر عن تلك الاخطاء بل يقول انه لم يقل !!  فأي   أمانة لهذا الشخص ؟ أعرفتم لماذا هو يكذب ؟ :

 لا يصلح الكذب إلا في ثلاث : يحدث الرجل امرأته ليرضيها ، و الكذب في الحرب ، و الكذب ليصلح بين الناس            الراوي:       أسماء بنت يزيد      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  7723
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  حسن    





بل ان القراءة الصحيحة وفقاً للتحقيق العلمي ووفقا لمعايير النقد السليمة والتي تحدثنا عنها هي في سنين كسنين الاجير 

أنقر للتوسيع...



كلامك لا جمارك عليك ، أين اثبت بالتحقيق العلمي وأين بمعايير النقد السليمة أنه في سنين كسنين الأجير ؟!!





وان كان بكل سهولة يقول فلا يوجد نبوة لرسول الاسلام ايضاً

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنا لا اناقشك في ان هناك  نبوة عن رسولك في  الكتاب المقدس ! فهذا ابعد من  خيالك ان يحدث ، ولكن  اناقشك في انك أثبت  أصلا أنه يوجد نبوة في كتابنا ،  أي أنك لم تصل أصلا إلى  مرحلة الإثبات لكي  أنفي أنا ، فكيف أنفي شيء لم  يثبت أصلاً !!؟


فشد حيلك وأرنا كيف ستثبت !! فهذا هو موضوعك يا زميل ! أم انك نسيته وسط زمرة الشتائم؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


> *فنقول بكل سهولة نحن انه لا يوجد وجه صحة لا كلمة قالوها*


*
دليلك ؟





ولكن من قال ان الموضوع كله عن مناقشة مخطوطة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

يبدو انه نسى عنوان موضوعه أيضاً : هل انتهى سرجون في قمران ؟

ماذا افعل لهذا المستوى من العقول ؟!





اما    عن الموضوع الاساسي الذي يزعم كذبا تفنيده  - حتى اني راجعت كل الموضوع     لارى هذا التفنيد – نبي في ارض العرب فلم يتطرق الا للاجزاء صغيرة منه  فقط    للمحاولة الدفاع عن اباؤه مما لحق بهم من اثبات تدليس

أنقر للتوسيع...


يبدو انك تقرأ موضوعا أخر ، فمثلاً ، أنهيت أنا نقطة قراءة " سنة " تماماً    ولن تستطيع ان تثبت عكس ما اثبته العلماء وهدمت به مزاعمك التي لا تستند    إلى دليل ، مثلا ، تكلمت ان النبوة تتحد عن حدث تاريخي حدث وانتهى من  مئات   السنين واقر بهذا أكبر العلماء ، مثلا تحدثت عن الجغرافية الخاصة  بالمكان   واثبت أن منطقتك لا علاقة لها بهذه المنطقة الشمالية على الإطلاق  ، مثلا   تحدثت عن اننا لو اتخذنا عامل القدم وحده لكانت السبعينية تنفي  كل النبوة   وتكملها الى سابقتها ، مثلا تحدثت عن نسب رسول الإسلام واثبتنا  أنه لا   تستطيع أن ترجع بنسبه إلى اسماعيل ، أثبتنا من الدكتور جواد  العلي أن   الكلام هنا عن بلاد العرب في زمن اشعياء وليس الزمن الحالي او  زمن رسول   الإسلام على الإطلاق وقمنا بتلقينك درساً في كيفية الإستشهاد ،  أثبتنا أنك   قللت الأدب على الآباء الكهنة وشتمتهم واثبتنا خطأ كلامك بل  واثبتنا أنك   نفسك عدت عودة بها من الخجل ما يكفي لسنين ، بأن توافقهم في  كلامهم تماما   كما اثبنا ذلك من اقتباسا من كلامك ، اثبتنا ان كلمة مسا ،  تعني حمل من   العلماء وهذا ما نفيته و يمكن أن تعني مساء وونبوة أيضا ضد  هذه الشعوب ،   واثبتنا ان كلمة عرب تعني وفقا لجيمس وات الذي استشهدتم به  انها تعني wasteland واثبتنا كلمة يعر انها تعني  forest, woods; honeycomb

فما هو الشيء الذي لم ارد عليه ( غير موضوع سنة في قمران 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ؟

فحقا :





 فهزلت ، ثم هزلت

أنقر للتوسيع...











عندما تحدث وهذى وقال ان شلوش بها يود

أنقر للتوسيع...



نكرر : اين قلت انا أن شلوش بها يود ؟ كم مرة علىّ أن اكرر لكي يرد على بإقتباس مباشر من كلامي ؟





وحينما انكر وجود كلمة شنيم في المخطوطة وهي ظاهرة كالشمس

أنقر للتوسيع...



نكرر : اين قلت انا أن المخطوطة ليس بها شنيم ؟ كم مرة علىّ أن اكرر لكي يرد على بإقتباس مباشر من كلامي ؟
 
*


> * نسأل الله ان يخرج من بين اصلابهم من يستطيع ان يقارع حجة مسلم في المجال العلمي*


*

بل نسأل ان يخرج أصلا مسلم في القرون التالية يعرف معنى المجال العلمي لكي    نحاوره بدلا من المهزلات التي يتكلم بها مسلموا اليوم كما السابق ويهربون  !





 الا تعتبر هذه الكلمات مسبة بميزانه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا ، لاني أثبت ذلك فعلا ، فوجب عليك الدفاع عن نفسك لكي اعتذر عنها وإلا فهي ثابتة ..





فلماذا حينما ناتي بدليل على انه كذاب وملفق تعتبر مسبات

أنقر للتوسيع...



لأنك لا تثبت شيء بل تقول ما تتمنى ان تجده فينا ..





 فما معنى استهجانك اني اتحدث عن القدم فقط ، وردك لي بان تتحدث عن " متى كتب " بعدها في نفس السطر ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا لأنك لا تعلم الألف من كوز الذرة في النقد النصي ، فانت تخلط بين " قدم    المخطوطة " و " قدم النص " فلو رجعت لكلامي كاملا ستجدني قلت بالحرف :





هل    تروه هنا تكلم عن اي شيء آخر سوى " القدم " هل تروه تكلم عن نوع النص   ومتى  كتب و لغته وتوزيعه ودوافه و  و و و ؟ هل ترون يا اخوة اي عامل مذكور   هنا  ؟! من يرى فليخبرني اين هو !

أنقر للتوسيع...



إذن عن ماذا اتحدث ؟ عن نوع النص ، وبالطبع النص المقصود به " النص الموجود    داخل مخطوطات البحر الميت " وليس النص محل البحث تحديداًً ، أرجو ان   تتعلم  قبل أن تتكلم !

وأما عن حديثك عن القدم فقد كان :





   ففي حالتنا هذا عندما يضع المخطوط 1QIsa  امام اي نص ماسوري آخر فلا صوت يعلو فوق صوت نص قمران ، وهنا في تلك  الحالة نستطيع أن نقول مخطوط قديم ، ومخطوط حديث .... وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح .  

أنقر للتوسيع...



اذن فأنت تتحدث عن القراءة وليس النص ( أي نص المخطوطات ) ..

تعرف يعني اية نص المخطوطة أصلاً ؟





وبالطبع الجملة التي قلتها تعرف الجميع بمدى علمنا في النقد 

أنقر للتوسيع...


فان كان هذا الجهل تسميه علماً ، فهو علم عدم العلم بأي شيء كما اثبتنا من كتب العلماء !





 فلماذا قصدت بالتحديد تخصيص عامل القدم كعنصر اساسي عند اختيار القراءة الاصح ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



هاهاها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    / شايفين يا اخوة بيمرر الكلام ازاي على المسلمين هناك ؟ بيقول كعنصر    أساسي !! اين قال هو هذه الكلمة سابقاً ؟ هو لم يتكلم إلا في أن " الأقدم    هو الأصح " وعليه تم تلقينه درساً بأن هذا الكلام خاطيء تماماً واثبتنا  هذا   ! فعاد الآن بالخزي يقول : عنصر أساسي ! هاها ! 





 فعلى سبيل المثال عندنا بعض العوامل الاخرى مثل

أنقر للتوسيع...



مثل اية بس الله يرضى عليك ، ضحتني وانا بشرب يا جدع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




انت هاتشرح دلوقتى اية هى العوامل الأخرى ؟ بعدما علمناك كيف تتكلم في    النقد الادنى جاي تشرح ؟ بتشرح اللي علمناهولك واثبتنا انك لا تعرف اي شيء    في هذا العلم ؟ فين اساسا تكلمت انت عن عوامل أخرى قبل ان اعلمك الدرس  ؟!!   هل تستطيع ان تستخرج لنا هذا الكلام قبل ذلك ؟!



درس جديد في النقد النصي :





عكس عامل القراءة الاقدم ، الذي يمكنه حسم جميع هذه الحالات التي تم عرضها وغيرها 

أنقر للتوسيع...



الأن أنت مطالب بإقتباس حرفي من أحد مراجع النقد الأدنى يقول : أن عامل القِدم يمكنه حسم جميع الحالات النصيّة ..





حتى   حينما تحدث بسيط ابو الخير عن الموضوع هذا ذكر عنصر القدم في جزء وحيد    بعيد عن اي عنصر اخر ، ثم ذكره بعد ذلك مع عدة عناصر اخرى ،

أنقر للتوسيع...

معلش بس ، هديء أعصابك وتعالى نشوف كلام القمص الحقيقي وليس كلامك عن كلام القمص :






رابعا:     مقارنة المخطوطات  المختلفة والوصول إلى القراءات الصحيحة  للقراءات     المتنوعة: قام   العلماء - علماء النقد النصي العلمي - بعمل مقارنات دقيقه      لمخطوطات  العهد  الجديد، خاصة المتأخرة منها، وحصروا الأجزاء الخالية      تماما (بنسبة 100%)  من  القراءات المتنوعة ووجد أنها تمثل 8/7 كما   حصروا    الأجزاء التي يوجد لها  قراءات  متنوعة أولا، ثم قاموا بدراسة هذه   الأجزاء    التي لها قراءات متنوعة  دراسة علمية  دقيقة وقابلوها معا   وعملوا لها    مقارنات حتى توصلوا لعدة  نتائج هامة وحاسمة، وهي:  
أ - المخطوطة الأقدم هي الأصح والأدق. 
ب - أن هذه القراءات، برغم كثرة عددها لا قيمة لها لأنها أخطاء إملائية.  
ج - كما إنها لا تؤثر على العقيدة بأي حال من الأحوال.
د - وقد وضعوا لها قواعد دقيقة توصلوا من خلالها إلى القراءات الصحيحة  بكل دقة وأمانة.
1  - " كلما كانت المخطوطة أقدم كانت أدق وأصح      "، بينا في (ثانيا) كيف  توصل  العلماء لهذه القاعدة، وكيف انه يوجد    لدينا   45 مخطوطة ترجع للقرنين، الثاني   والثالث، وهي تحتوى على معظم    العهد   الجديد إلى جانب مخطوطات بداية القرن  الرابع  التي تضم كل العهد    الجديد،   والذي يجمع العلماء على أنها تضم النص  الأصلي بكل دقة  (انظر    ثانيا).
2  - وبرغم أن الغالبية      العظمى من القراءات  المتنوعة توجد في المخطوطات  المتأخرة، وأنة يوجد      لدينا المخطوطات الأقدم والتي تمثل  النص الأصلي، ألا  أن العلماء لم      يهملوا هذه القراءات بل درسوها وأحصوا أعدادها  وقيموا  قيمتها ووجدوا  أن     معظمها هي مجرد أخطاء إملائية في الهجاء والنحو وما شابة   ذلك إلى  جانب   أن   القراءة الواحدة التي تتكرر في أكثر من مخطوطة، لا تحسب   كقراءة    واحدة  بل  تحسب بعدد المخطوطات التي وجدت فيها وعلى سبيل  المثال،  فقد جاء   في متى  7:   1و8 " وأبيا ولد أسا. وأسا ولد يهوشافاط  "، وقد جاء  الاسم "   أسا "  كما  هو في 35  مخطوطة، بينما في 23 محطوطة  (أساف) بإضافة حرف   (ف)  الذي  وقع فيه  أحد النساخ سهوا،  وهو لا يؤثر في  المعنى ولا في جوهر    العهد  الجديد ولا  في العقيدة ويمكن تصحيحه   بالرجوع لأقدم واحسن   المخطوطات   وأيضا بالرجوع  للعهد القديم (1أخبار  الأيام3: 10) ؛  " وابن   سليمان رحبعام   وابنة أبيا  وابنة أسا وابنه  يهوشافاط) كما أن هذه   القراءات  برغم أنها   واحدة إلا إنها  تعد  بالآلاف، فقد تكررت في 23 +35   مخطوطة = 58× 2 لأنها    تكررت في آيتين 7   و8) = 116 وهذه المخطوطات نقل   عنها آلاف المخطوطات  الأخرى  فإذا  كان   لدينا حوالي 2350 مخطوطة للأناجيل   × 2 = 4,700 قراءة  متنوعة.  هكذا تحسب   أربعة  آلاف وسبعمائة قراءة   متنوعة أو كما يقول البعض  (4,700  خطأ)  برغم  أنها قراءة واحدة  وخطأ   هجائي في حرف واحد تم تصحيحه. 
 ولكن البعض لا يدرك ذلك ولا يريد أن يتكلم بالحق. قال أحد الكتاب من       أصحاب المناظرات الشهيرة والذي نقل عن مجلة Awake  [ لشهود يهوه ]: " في      عددها الصادر في 8 من  سبتمبر 1958 نجد هذا العنوان  المفزع " خمسون ألف      خطأ في الكتاب المقدس؟ " ويضع، هذا  الكاتب صورة لصفحة  من هذه المجلة   جاء    فيها أنة كان يوجد سنة 1720م على الأقل "  200,... خطأ "  خطأ في   طبعتي    العهد الجديد التي يقرأها البروتستانت والكاثوليك وأنه   حاليا   يوجد حوالي  "   50,... خطأ "(33).
  ويقول كاتب أخر " ولقد تبين لعلماء المسيحية استحالة الوصول إلى النص        مهما بذلوا من مجهودات، ولم يبق، إذن، سوى صرخة حسرة تقول: يالسوء  طالعنا  "     ... ثم  ينقل عن أحد المراجع قولة: " ولا يرجى في حال من  الأحوال   الوصول    إلى الأصل نفسة ...  "(34)!!
  ثم يضيف: " لقد اصبح الحل الذي يراه أباء الكنيسة وعلماء المسيحية إزاء        مشكلة النص، هو قبول الوضع الحالي بكل ما عليه من مأخذ، باعتباره أحسن    ما    استطاعت  مجهوداتهم البشرية الوصول إلية. على أن يستمر هذا الوضع    مقبولا    إلى الوقت الذي تظهر  فيه وثائق جديدة تساعد على إعادة النظر  فيه    وتطويره   ليكون أقرب ما يكون ذلك إلى ذلك  الأصل المجهول , بعد  تنقيته   من  التحريف   الذي لحق به " ثم بقول: " إن الإنسان لا  يجاوز  الحقيقة إذ   قال  تعقيبا على   هذه الأقوال التي جاءت من مصادر مسيحية  موثقة: أن   العهد   الجديد الحالي هو   عهد جديد مؤقت إنه معرض للتغير  والتبديل حسبما  تأتى  به   الأيام "(35)!!
  علماً بأنه يعتمد في أقواله هذه إلى بعض مما جاء في مقدمة إحدى  الترجمات       الفرنسية للكتاب المقدس. وبرغم انه من الأول يعرف من المصدر نفسه  الذي       اعتمد علية أن هذه الأخطاء قد تم تصحيحها إلا أننا نضيف له،   وللحقيقة،   ولنا   أن  الأعداد المذكورة لا تعبر عن الواقع بل تعبر عن   تكرار مجموعه   قليلة  من  القراءات في  آلاف المخطوطات، كما بينّا أعلاه.   تقول دائرة   معارف  ويكليف  Wycliffe  (36): " أحصى جون ميل John  Mill   حوالي 30,...   قراءة  متنوعة في  مخطوطات العهد  الجديد حوالي 1707م،   وأحصى سكرايفنز    F.H.***ivener  150,... قراءة متنوعة حوالي سنة 1864 م   وقد تم  تقييم حوالي    200,... قراءة  متنوعة حتى اليوم (1975). وهذا يبدو   ظاهرياً أنه هائل.     ولكنه سوء فهم  شديد لأن القراءات المتنوعة تقع في   10,... مكان مختلف فقط    في العهد  الجديد  (وعلى سبيل المثال إذا كتب   هجاء كلمة واحدة خطأ في  2,...   مخطوطة يقال أنه   يوجد 2,... اختلاف).   وعلاوة على ذلك فالعدد  الأكبر من   هذه القراءات  المتنوعة لا  يؤثر على   معنى الكلمة ". 
 يقول جسلر ونيكس (37)Norman Geisler  and William Nix:  " إن هناك غموضا      في قولنا أن هناك " قراءات  متنوعة " - فمثلا لو أن هناك  كلمة واحدة   أسيء    إملاؤها في ثلاثة آلاف " قراءة متنوعة  " في العهد الجديد "  ثم   يقولان:  "   إن واحد من ثمانية من هذه الاختلافات قد يكون له  قيمته لكن    البقية  هي   اختلافات في الهجاء أو ما شابه ذلك. 
 كما قدر عزرا ابوت(38)Ezria  Abbot  أن 19 من 20 (أي 95 %) من هذه      القراءات هو تنوع  في القراءة أكثر من أن  يكون قراءة منافسة تشكل اختلاف      قليل في معنى الفقرة. وقال "  الحقيقة هي أن  95 % من هذه القراءة    المتنوعة   تعوزها الأدلة ... و 95 % منها لا يؤثر  على  لمعنى، لأنها    إملائية أو   نحوية أو في ترتيب الكلمات. هذا يترك لنا نحو 400  "  قراءة    متنوعة " قد   يكون لها تأثير طفيف على المعنى أو تتضمن إضافة كلمة  أو    كلمات أو  حذفها.   والقليل جدا منها يمكن أن يعتبر هاما. ولكن بحوث     العلماء دلتنا على   القراءة  الصحيحة الموثوق بها 
وقال روبرتسونA.T.Robertson  (39) أن 001,% (واحد في الألف) من هذه القراءات له مغذى و 99.9% خالي من  الاختلافات التي لها مغزى.
 وقال المؤرخ الكنسي الغربي المشهور فيليب شاف(40)  Philip Schaff (1890م)       أن 400 فقط من هذه القراءات تؤثر على  المعنى وأن 50 فقط منها له  تأثير      حقيقي ولكن لم تؤثر واحدة منها على حقيقة  إيمانية.
 وقال بروس(41)  Bruce  في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق ": القراءات المتنوعة  في      العهد الجديد لا تحتاج  إلى تخمين لضبطها، فهناك شاهد واحد على الأقل    بين   آلاف  الشواهد المضبوطة  يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة ".
 وقال فريدريك كنيون(42)  "  أننا نؤكد بكل يقين أنه لا توجد عقيدة مسيحية      مبنية على قراءة موضع  اختلاف؟ " إن  نصوص الكتاب المقدس أكيدة في    مادتها،   وهذا ينطبق بصورة خاصة  على العهد الجديد، فإن  عدد مخطوطات    العهد الجديد   المتوفرة لدينا والترجمات  القديمة له والاقتباسات     المأخوذة من كتابات   الأقدمين كثيرة بالدرجة التي  تؤكد لنا صحة النص، وأن    القراءة  الأصلية لكل   جزء من هذه الأجزاء موضع  الاختلاف، موجودة في   هذه  المراجع القديمة، وهو    ما لم يحدث مع أي كتاب قديم  في العالم.   والعلماء  مقتنعون أنهم يمتلكون   صورة النص  الحقيقي ... إذ تعد  مخطوطات   العهد  الجديد بالمئات وحتى الآلاف   ... ويمكن للمسيحي  أن يمسك  بالكتاب   المقدس  كله في يده ويقول بدون خوف أو   تردد أنه يمسك بكلمة الله     الحقيقية التي  سلمت عبر القرون من جيل إلى  جيل  بدون أن يفقد شئ من    قيمتها".
خامساً: القواعد التي وضعها العلماء للوصول إلى القراءات الصحيحة:  وقد  تمكن العلماء من تحديد القراءات الأصلية للقراءات المتنوعة بوضع  قواعد  استنبطوها من دراساتهم الدقيقة المخطوطات وخبرتهم الطويلة في ممارسة النقد   النصي العلمي وهي: 
…تفضيل القراءة الموجودة في المخطوطة الأقدم لأنها أقرب لأصل، لأنه كلما  كانت المخطوطة أقدم كانت أدق وأصح.
…تفضيل القراءة الصعبة عن القراءة السهلة لضمان دقتها وعدم محاولة  تبسيطها، وهذه القراءات تتوفر في عائلة النص الإسكندري.
… تفضيل القراءة التي توضح القراءات الأخرى التي  بها شئ من التنوع في حروف الهجاء.
…القراءات التي توردها مخطوطات وترجمات من مناطق جغرافية مختلفة، هي  الأفضل، لعدم وجود احتمال تأثير هذه المخطوطات من بعضها البعض.
…تفضيل القراءة التي تماثل أسلوب كاتب النص الأصلي المعتاد بدرجة  كبيرة.
…تفضيل القراءة التي لا تتأثر بالعقائد الطائفية.
…تفضيل القراءة الأقصر في حالة القراءة التي بها زيادة  للإيضاح.
…تفضيل القراءة الأطول في حالة القراءة المختصرة بشكل واضح.
…كما وضع العلماء أيضاً قواعد التسلسل الجيلي أو الأصولي Genealogy لتصحيح القراءات المتنوعة والوصول بكل دقة إلى  القراءة الأصلية الصحيحة لهذه القراءات. ويقدم لنا العلماء الرسم التالي(43):  

موضحاً  أن العلماء يقومون بمقارنة أكبر عدد من المخطوطات المتأخرة التي       وصلت  إلينا ويحددون عمرها وعددها. وفي هذا الرسم تمثل المخطوطة رقم 1      المخطوطة   الأصلية ورقم 3,2مخطوطتين منقولتين عنها ورقم 7,6,5,4 منقولة   عن    3,2 وهكذا.   والأخطاء التي وقعت (حدثت) في مخطوطة 2 لا يمكن أن  تكون  هي    نفس الأخطاء  التي وقعت  في مخطوطة 3 وهكذا بالنسبة لرقم 4 و5  و6 و7   وبقية   المخطوطات  المنقولة عنها في الجيل  السابق له. وبالتالي  تصحح   المخطوطات   رقم 16 إلى 26  بعضها البعض بمقابلتها بعضها مع  بعض،  كما تصحح   أخطاء   المخطوطات من 8 إلى  15، والتي تصحح أيضاً بعضها البعض،  ثم تصحح      أيضاًأخطاء  المخطوطات رقم 4 إلى 7، وهكذا تم تصحيح المخطوطة  رقم 3  أخطاء     المخطوطة  رقم 2 لأنه عندما نسخت 2 و3 من 1 لم تقع في  كليهما نفس   الأخطاء   وهكذا نصل   إلى الأصل ذاته. 
  ونظراً لأن بعض المخطوطات كانت تنسخ بكثرة من مخطوطة واحدة أقدم بينما        ينسخ عدد قليل من أخرى، كما أن هناك مخطوطات متأخرة منقولة عن مخطوطة    أقدم    بكثير،  (مثلاً مخطوطة من القرن 13 منقولة عن مخطوطة منسوخة عن    مخطوطات    أقدم وهذه المخطوطات  الأقدم مازالت موجودة، لذلك أستنبط    العلماء قواعد    أخرى أيضاً موضحة في الرسمين  التاليين الذين يقدمهما لنا    هارولد جرينلى "    مقدمة للنقد النصي للعهد الجديد "(44):   للوصول إلى    النص الأصلي بدقة   شديدة. وإذا تبقت بعض القراءات التي لم  يصلوا إلى     القراءة الأصلية لها   يلجأ العلماء بعد ذلك إلى الترجمات  والاقتباسات     الآبائية.
  وبهذه القواعد وبالطرق العلمية توصل العلماء بكل دقة وأمانة إلى النص        الأصلي لكل حرف وكل كلمة وكل جملة في العهد الجديد. وهكذا يمسك المسيحي       العهد  الجديد والكتاب المقدس بأكمله بين يديه ويرفعه لأعلى صائحاً  بكل   فخر    وبدون خوف أو  تردد بكل يقين وثقة قائلاً مع السير فريدريك  كنيون "   أنه    يمسك بكلمة الله الحقيقية  التي سُلمت عبر القرون من جيل  إلى جيل   بدون أن    يفقد شيئاً من قيمتها  "


أنقر للتوسيع...


 
إذن فما تقوله أنت كذب وتدليس على القمص ، فهو قد ذكر النتائج التي خرج بها   العلماء وهذه ليست القوانين بالطبع ، وبعدها ذكر القوانين وذكر أكثر من   عامل !! ، فمن ايضاً الذي قال أنه هو العامل الوحيد لتحديد القراءة الصحيحة   !!؟

بل أني سأذهب معك إلى هروبك وخلفك دوماً ، واقول أن في النص الذي تشير إليه أنت ايضاً يقول :







أ - المخطوطة الأقدم هي الأصح والأدق. 
ب - أن هذه القراءات، برغم كثرة عددها لا قيمة لها لأنها أخطاء إملائية.  
ج - كما إنها لا تؤثر على العقيدة بأي حال من الأحوال.

أنقر للتوسيع...

فهنا   أيضاً لم يذكر عامل واحد ( رغم ان هذه ليست القوانين أصلاً ) فأين ذكر   القمص عامل واحد وسكت عن الباقي كما فعلت أنت ؟ لا مجال للهروب للأسف  


وأيضاً نعطي مثال عملي وليكن مثال يوحنا 7 : 8 ، فنجد ان أقدم بردية وهى   البردية 66 تقول كلمة " بعد " ومع ذلك فإن في النسخ النقدية لم يضعوا  كلمة  " بعد " مع انها الأقدم ! فترى لماذا ؟!!

ننتظر منك أن نرى كيف بهذا العامل الواحد إستطاع العلماء أن لا يضعوا كلمة " بعد " ، 

ملحوظة للتوضيح : انا مش بسألك عن النص ده ، فانت اقل من   ذلك ، انا بسألك في حدود كلامك فقط ، وهو إعمال عامل القدم فقط ، فلا  تأتي  وتقول " تغيير لاهوتي " لانك لم تدخله في موضوعنا الآن ،،





وانا اعرف ان كلامنا هذا فوق مستوى ادراكهم

أنقر للتوسيع...


لماذا ؟ هل ترى نفسك تكلمت عن :
261   - (162)  حَدَّثَنَا شَيْبَانُ بْنُ فَرُّوخَ، حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ   سَلَمَةَ،  حَدَّثَنَا ثَابِتٌ الْبُنَانِيُّ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ   أَنَّ رَسُولَ  اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَتَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ   صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَلْعَبُ مَعَ الْغِلْمَانِ،   فَأَخَذَهُ  فَصَرَعَهُ، فَشَقَّ عَنْ قَلْبِهِ،    فَاسْتَخْرَجَ الْقَلْبَ، فَاسْتَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ عَلَقَةً، فَقَالَ:  هَذَا   حَظُّ الشَّيْطَانِ مِنْكَ، ثُمَّ غَسَلَهُ فِي طَسْتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ   بِمَاءِ  زَمْزَمَ، ثُمَّ لَأَمَهُ، ثُمَّ أَعَادَهُ فِي مَكَانِهِ،   وَجَاءَ  الْغِلْمَانُ يَسْعَوْنَ إِلَى أُمِّهِ - يَعْنِي ظِئْرَهُ -   فَقَالُوا:  إِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا قَدْ قُتِلَ، فَاسْتَقْبَلُوهُ وَهُوَ   مُنْتَقِعُ  اللَّوْنِ "، قَالَ أَنَسٌ: «وَقَدْ كُنْتُ أَرَى أَثَرَ   ذَلِكَ  الْمِخْيَطِ فِي صَدْرِهِ» .

صحيح مسلم !


والحاجة الأعلى والاعلى والأعلى بقى :         


 835 - حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ بْنِ نَجْدَةَ    الْحَوْطِيُّ، ثنا أَبِي، ح، وَحَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ    زَكَرِيَّا الْأَيَادِيُّ، قَالَ: وَحَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ    نَجْدَةَ الْحَوْطِيُّ، ثنا بَقِيَّةُ، ثنا صَفْوَانُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو،  عَنْ   حُجْرِ بْنِ حُجْرٍ، عَنْ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ قَالَ: أَقْبَلَ  أَعْرَابِيٌّ   حَتَّى أَتَى رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ   قَاعِدٌ وَعِنْدَهُ خَلْقٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، فَقَالَ:  أَلَا تُعْطِيَنِي   شَيْئًا أَتَعَلَّمُهُ وَأَحْمِلُهُ وَيَنْفَعُنِي  وَلَا يَضُرُّكَ؟،   فَقَالَ النَّاسُ: مَهِ اجْلِسْ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ: «دَعُوهُ فَإِنَّمَا سَأَلَ الرَّجُلُ  لِيَعْلَمَ» ، قَالَ:   فَأَفْرَجُوا لَهُ حَتَّى جَلَسَ، قَالَ: أَيُّ  شَيْءٍ كَانَ أَوَّلَ   أَمْرِ نُبُوَّتِكَ، قَالَ: " أَخَذَ اللهُ مِنِّي  الْمِيثَاقَ كَمَا   أَخَذَ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينِ مِيثَاقَهُمْ ثُمَّ تَلَا  {وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا   مِنَ النَّبِيِّينِ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَمِنْكَ وَمِنْ  نُوحٍ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ،   وَمُوسَى، وَعِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأَخَذْنَا  مِنْهُمْ مِيثَاقًا   غَلِيظًا} [الأحزاب: 7] . وَبَشَّرَ بِي الْمَسِيحُ  ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ   وَرَأَتْ أُمَّ رَسُولِ  اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي   مَنَامِهَا أَنَّهُ خَرَجَ  مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهَا سِرَاجٌ أَضَاءَتْ لَهُ   قُصُورُ الشَّامِ  "، فَقَالَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ: هَاهِ  وَأَدْنَى مِنْهُ  رَأْسَهُ وَكَانَ  فِي سَمْعِهِ شَيْءٌ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ  اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ: «وَوَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ»

 

أهو دا الكلام اللي أعلى من فكرنا بصحيح ، مش كلامك البسيط !





هذا هو سؤالي

فكيف مبدئياً يقارن بين نص مكتوب في لغته الأصلية وبين ترجمة قد أخذت عن مصدر غير موجود بين أيدينا تم ترجمته إلى لغة ثانية ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا هو جوابي للمرة الثانية عسى أن تفهم :





هذا      هو السؤال الذي أوجه لك ! كيف تقارن في عامل واحد فقط وتشطب على كل      العوامل الأخرى ! ومنها اللغة نفسها ! فأنت قلت وتكلمت وكتبت وصِحتَ  بعامل     واحد فقط وهو " القدم " و غضضت الطرف عن كل العوامل الأخرى بغير  علم !     فرددنا عليك فيه فقط بدون النظر الى العوامل الأخرى ، فلم ترد  علينا إلا     بما نصحناك به ! ألا وهو أن هناك أكثر من عامل وليس العامل  الوحيد الذي     تعرفه وهو " القدم " ولذلك قلت لك :





 وكما اثبتنا في ردنا الأول   عدة   اسباب ، ولا يوجد سبب واحد على الأقل لتفضيل تلك القراءة رغم انها  لا   تؤثر  في الموضوع بشأن النبوة المزعومة على الإطلاق ... حتى عامل  القدم  قد  تغلبت  عليه تماماً القراءة اليونانية السبعينيية ... فما  الباقي بعد  هذا ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

فإقرأ ولا تقل ما أنا بقاريء عزيزي ، وفضلاً أستسمحك أن تبذل مجهوداً مضاعفاً و أن تقرأ بفهم ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


وتوضيح الإجابة عشان متوقع انك مش هاتفهمها ،، مين اللي قال بعامل القراءة   الأقدم فقط ؟ أنت ! ، يبقى لما تتكلم في عامل القراءة الأقدم " فقط "   ماتنطش على عامل تاني وهو عامل " اللغة " ولهذا حصرتك وحاصرتك في الكورنر (   إختيارك لهذا العامل فقط ) واثبتنا أنه وفقا للأقدم فقط فالسبعينيية لها   اليد الأعلى وبالتالي لا وجود لكل موضوعك حيث ان القراءة في السبعينيية لا   تقرأ " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " أصلا وبالتالي فموضوعك لا قيمة له كما هو   الآن بعد ردي عليه ! وبالتالي كان من الطبيعي أن تخجل من ما قلته بجهل   وتعود عن كلامك بطريقة مخزية !!






فهل    وجدنا اجابة على سؤالنا كيف تجرأ وضرب بكل المناطق العلمية عرض الحائط    ليقارن نص مكتوب في لغته الاصلية بنص مترجم عن نص مكتوب في لغته الاصلية    وهو اصلا مفقود لا وجود له حتى نقارن ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليست   مشكلتي أنك لم تجد إجابة ، فضعف عقلك لا علاقة لي به ، فكونك أنت تحصر   الكلام في عامل واحد ثم تخجل من كلامك وتعود لعامل آخر وهو " اللغة " لا   يزيدك إلا خزياً ، فهذا كلامك انت وليس كلامي ! تأكد ، لا مجال للهروب .. :smile02





ام عن موضوع اني عندي انفصام في الشخصية ، فلن ارد عليك سوى باني عاقل ولله الحمد

أنقر للتوسيع...



من قال اني طلبت رأيك ؟ رأيك لا قيمة له لأن كلامك هو الحكم عليك وكما   بينّا أنك عدت الى الوراء بكل خزي بعدما شطحت وقلت بعامل واحد وهو عامل   الأقدمية لتحاول أن تلبس على القاريء المسلم البسيط بأن تُطعّم ردودك   التالية بعامل " اللغة " مع عامل " القدم " ، فهذا إنفصام وخزي ...






 وليرى الجميع طول لسانك الذي قارب ان يخرج من فمك

أنقر للتوسيع...

أين هذا الطول ؟ هذه حقائق لا تقدر أن تمسها بجرح لأنها صفة أصيلة فيك !!


وأهدي إليك هذه الأحاديث الشريفة :* *


- دخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلان . فكلماه بشيء لا أدري ما هو . فأغضباه . فلعنهما وسبهما. فلما خرجا قلت : يا رسول الله ! من أصاب من الخير شيئا ما أصابه هذان . قال " وما ذاك " قالت قلت : لعنتهما وسببتهما . قال " أو ما علمت ما شارطت عليه ربي ؟ قلت : اللهم ! إنما أنا بشر . فأي المسلمين لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاة وأجرا " .
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: مسلم     - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2600
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


لما أتى ماعز بن مالك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : ( لعلك قبلت ، أو غمزت ، أو نظرت ) . قال : لا يا رسول الله ، قال : ( أنكتها ) . لا يكني ، قال : فعند ذلك أمر برجمه .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس 
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح 
المحدث: البخاري 
المصدر: الجامع الصحيح 
الصفحة أو الرقم: 6824 
.


وبالطبع لا تعليق منّا .....





وكلامي  كان سيكون غير دقيق بالفعل

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا لا لا ، الكلام ده مش  مع مولكا أبداً ، لما انا  اقول ان كلامك مش دقيق فأنا أحكم بالقطع على  كلامك أنه غير دقيق وأنتهى !  ولما اقول انه خاطيء يبقى خاطيء وانتهى ! فانت  لست مؤهلاً لفهم كلامي فضلا  عن الإعتراض عليه ! وسنعرف والقراء لماذا انك غير مؤهل لفهم كلامي بالدليل والبرهان حتى لا تعتقد أني اسب فأنا لا اسب أحدا !

وطالما أنك لا تحب التعليم الهاديء فلنعلمك بطريقتنا ..





اعلم انه يوجد ما يسمى بـ المصادر الأولية ، والمصادر الثانوينة لنقد لنصوص العهد القديم ، قسمت هذه المصادر طبقاً للغة الشاهد .
فالمعنى بالمصادر الأولية هي النصوص والمخطوطات المكتوبة باللغة العبرية ،  ثم تأتي بعد لك المصادر الثانوية وهي التي كتبت في باقي اللغات ومنها  الترجمة السبعينية .                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا   المدلس بالبتر قد تحدث هنا عن ماذا ؟ أترون قدامكم إلا " المصادر الأولية  "  و " المصادر الثانوية " ؟ هل ترون إلا هم ؟ هل ترون أي ذكر للنص  الماسوري ؟  هل بحق تروه أم لا ؟! طيب نتأكد كمان مرة !! يعني متأكدين انه  لم يتكلم عن  النص الماسوري ؟ 

حسنا ، ماذا يقول باول ويجنر الذي نقل عنه بالبتر ؟* *
 

بقول بصريح العبارة :

* *5.2      Collecting the Evidence*​ *5.2.1      Examining the Masoretic Tradition*​ *5.2.2      Examining Other Sources*​ *



*​*إذن فويجنر قد قال بأنه يوجد " Masoretic Tradition " و " Other Sources " ، أمال فين اللي هو بيقول عليه ده من مصادر أولية وثانوية ؟ ده نلاقيه داخل الـ " Other Sources " حيث يقول ويجنر :

**The   past century has provided an amazing wealth of material for the Old   Testament ****ual critic, and as many sources as possible should be   examined. It is probably best to arrange the source material into primary sources (i.e., those written in Hebrew) and secondary sources   (i.e., those written in some other ********) so that we have some   method for beginning to evaluate them. Table 5.2 contains the most   important sources.

**يبقى   البرايمري والسكندري فين ؟ في المصادر الأخرى ، طيب أخرى عن اية يعني ؟   أخرى عن النص الماسوري ؟ هل هو جاب سيرة الماسوري أصلا ؟!! لا ، يبقى يبتر   النص أم لا ؟ وهذا البتر تدليس أم لا ؟ والتدليس هنا لأن النص الماسوري  يقف  ضد مزاعمه التي وافقناه عليها ولم يقدم أي دليل على نبوة نبيه في  كتابنا  الى الآن !!

يبقى لما شخص زي ده نقول عليه مدلس بعدما وضحنا الدليل ، نكون بنشتمه ولا بنصفه بما يتمتع به ؟!! حظ اوفر يا مدلس :act23:


لهذا تجدون الكلام الصحيح قد قلته :





مش دقيق ، لان ده التفصيل الثاني وليس الأول ، فالمصادر هى كالتالي :


1. النص المستلم

2. المصادر الأخرى ، وهى تنقسم الى :

          ا : المصادر الأولية 
        ب : المصادر الثانوية 

فلو رجعت لنفس الكتاب صفحة 121 ستجد وجنر ذكر " Examining the Masoretic Tradition  " وبعدها في صفحة  ذكر " Examining Other Sources  " فهل لم تلحظ كلمة " Other " ؟!


فأعد قرأة الكتاب فربما يفيدك !

أنقر للتوسيع...


*​*
**



 والسؤال ، هل كتب النص الماسوري بغير اللغة العبرية ، ووجد على مخطوطات غير المخطوطات العبرية ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا مدلس ، لم يكتب بلغة غير العبرية ولكن ما علاقة هذا بترتيب الشواهد ؟!!
ويجنر نفسه وضع مخطوطات قمران ضمن الشواهد الاولية للمصادر الأخرى " Other Sources   " وهى مخطوطات عبرية ووضع النص الماسوري في الجزء الأول بمفرده ، فهل   ويجنر يقول بأن المخطوطات الماسورية مكتوبة بلغة غير العبرية !؟! ما هذا   الجهل والتدليس ؟!! لن تفلح اي محاولة للتدليس فهذا الأسلوب لا يجوز الا مع   البسطاء من المسلمين ممن ينخدعون خلفكم !






 ولهذا  وضعه وينجر  بعد ذلك ضمن هذا الترتيب الذي ذكرناه والذي تعمد النصراني  ان  يعلق عليه كي  يقول كلامه هذا ، وها نحن نعيده مرة اخرى :

أنقر للتوسيع...

وها نحن نكشف تدليس جديد لم يجد مفر من أن ينفذه زميلنا هروبا من وقع الصدمة التي سببناها له !

فتعالوا لنرى عن ماذا يتحدث ويجنر ..

**A three-step evaluation of the various ****ual witnesses will enable one to group related ********s, highlight interdependence among the witnesses, and narrow down the number of readings to consider.


**فكما ترون ، هنا ويجنر يتحدث عن كيفية تقييم الشواهد النصية المختلفة وفقا للّغة ، وليس وفقا للمصدر ولتأكيد هذا نعود لفقرته الأولى لنرى عن ماذا كان يتكلم هناك :


* *The    job of the **** critic requires the perceptivity of a private   detective  in piecing together the steps that led up to the present   ****. We must  carefully examine every piece of evidence before drawing a   final  conclusion. Evidence comes from the following sources*​ *
*​*إذن زميلنا يريد أن يحقق رقما قياسيا من التدليسات في مشاركة واحدة ! ولكن على من !؟
لنستمل في نفس النقطة ونضع العنوان الذي أخفاه الزميل الامين !:

**5.3.3 Quality of the Sources

**ولهذا نجد هذا العالم قد وضع بعد هذا العنوان كل الشواهد تباعا بدون النظر إلى اللغة :


* *1. ﻿mt﻿ (compare various ﻿mt﻿ witnesses)
2. Silver Amulets (only contain a few verses from the book of Numbers)
3. Qumran manu******s
4. Other Hebrew manu******s (e.g., Nash Papyrus, Masada, Murabbaʿat, Cairo Genizah)
5. Samaritan Pentateuch
6. ﻿lxx﻿
7. Aquila
8. Symmachus
9. Theodotion
10. Targums
11. Vulgate
12. Syriac
13. Old Latin
14. Sahidic
15. Bohairic
16. Ethiopic
17. Arabic
18. Armenian



*​*


والآن مع فضيحة تبين أن هذا الشخص لا ناقة له ولا جمل في هذا العلم ولا يعرف حتى كيف ينطق أسماء علماؤه !

لقد قال هذا الشخص :

*


> *التي  وضعتها من نفس كلام وينجر *


*ماذا قال ؟ قال " وينجر " ، صحيح ؟
طيب يا مولكا يمكن الراجل غلط ولا حاجة مش الحالة النفسية اللي هو فيها من    اللي عملته فيه في الموضوع ده ! ، يمكن ! بس تعالوا نشوف هل هو مجرد خطأ   أم  هى معلومة عنده ؟





ولهذا وضعه وينجر

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا   لا لا ،  كدا يا مولكا هاتطلع الراجل حتى مش عارف ينطق أسماء العلماء !   يعني ولا  عربي ولا عبري ولا نقد نصي ولا تاريخ ولا جغرافيا ولا استشهاد   ولا اي حاجة  خالص !

معلش اصبروا بس على شوية وتعالوا نتأكد تاني :





وللعلم فعندما ذكر وينجر النص

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، كدا العملية كبرت اوي ! ، !

الحكاية كلها أن هذا الشخص الذي يتهم مولكا مولكان بانه أول مرة يسمع هذا    قاعدة نصية ، طلع هو اللي اول مرة يسمع .... يسمع اية ؟ .... قاعدة نصية    ؟.... لأ ، يسمع أسم العالم أو يقرأه !!

بجد ؟ طيب ورينا كدة ؟

شوفوا اسم العالم :

* *Paul D. Wegner


* *ملحوظة للزميل : الإنجليزي يقرأ من الشمال إلى اليمين ! والشمال هى اليد اللي الشيطان بياكل بيها !!



عرفتوا    بقى مستوى المحاور المسلم ؟!! اهذا مستوى تعتقدوا انه يعلم أي شيء في أي    شيء !!؟ اهذا من يحاور في القواعد ؟ اعلمتم لماذا يدلس ؟ الرجل دخل الى   هذا  العلم فتفاجيء أنه يعيد نسف كل كلامه فقرر ماذا ؟ قرر أن يدلس ويبتر   ويقص !* *
*​ *


*​ *



وللعلم فعندما ذكر وينجر النص الماسوري في نقطة منفردة ، بسبب  ان نص مستلم لا اكثر ولا اقل من ذلك

أنقر للتوسيع...

وصراحة   هذه الجملة بالإضافة الى أنه لم يتقن التدليس فيها ، إلا أنها أيضا توضح   مدى علم هذا المحاور وتوضح انه يمتلك من الرصيد العلمي في النقد النصي ما   لا يزيد عن الصفر !!

فما معنى ان هذا النص موضوع في " نقطة منفردة " لانه " نص مستلم " ؟ هو   كلمة " نص مستلم " دي كدة لوحدها ميزة ؟ يعني النص المستلم عشان هو مستلم   إذن هو يوضع اولاً ؟ ام هناك مميزات لايعلم عنها أي شيء هذا المحار لم   يضعها لنا ؟ 

ابسط الموضوع ، في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد يوجد نوع من انواع النصوص التي   تسمى بالنص البيزنطي فهل وضعوه علماء النقد في المرتبة الأولى ليقول عنه   الزميل " بسبب  ان نص مستل " مع التحفظ على كلمة " مستلم " هنا !!

ما هذا الخطل ؟!

أين السبب في هذه الجملة ؟

وضعوا النص الماسوري في الاول لانه نص مستلم ! طيب فين اصلا الميزة اللي تخليه اول نص !!؟ مافيش ؟ هو كدة ؟ نص مستلم وخلاص !؟
هوده مستوى المحاور !! هزلت ! 
*​ *

* *



وهذا   كتقسيم وضع له – واعني  بالماسوري – كقاعدة عامة فقط له ، اما على ارض   التطبيق فهناك يتم بمطابقة  معايير للنقد وليس لانه نص مستلم فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...

هاهاهاها ، صراحة هذه الجملة لمدعاة للضحك على الجهل !! ، هو في حد قال  ان معايير النقد مش هاتتطبق في اي حالة ؟!

ما في كل الحالات هاتتطبق هاتتطبق ! ، وإلا فما الداعي للنقد النصي أصلا إن كانت لن تطبق هذه المعايير !!!؟ عجبي !!

هل نسى الزميل لماذا قام علم النقد النصي أصلاً ؟

يا اخوة ، هذا محاور يجهل مباديء المباديء في اسس الحوار فكيف تصدروه للحوار وهو بهذا المستوى الصفري !؟
*​*




 كيف تجعل الترجمة السبعينية ندا لند لنصوص قمران مع كونها تسبقها بمرتبتين كاملتين ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل لم اضعها إلا تطبيقا لمبدأك الخاطيء بتطبيق عامل القدم وحده فما الذي ادخلنا في لغة النص الآن ؟!!


*


> * ثم ان كانت السبعينية فيها الغنى ... الخ ، فلماذا صدعتم رؤسنا بمخطوطات قمران ؟*


*هى فين رؤسكم دي ؟!! 
ومين قال ان السبعينيية فيها الحق ؟ ويعني اية " فيها الحل " أصلا ؟!!* *



أمشي يابني ، اتعلم وتعالى اطلب الحوار مع تلاميذي ، امشي ..* *





 ولا يعرف طريق لمرجع واحد في النقد كما قلنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

هاهاها ، يا عم روح اجري ، دا ناا اوزنك بغلاف الكتب التي لدي !! روح روح اجري من قدامي !:smile02





وهذا اعتراف منه دون ان يقصد ان النص الماسوري نص محرف ، وهو امر لا يحتاج برهان ولا دليل

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل هذا اعتراف منك أن عقلك به مشكلة عميقة ، لدرجة انك لا تفهم كلامي بالعامية !


فانا أقول :





هذا تدليس صريح ! والدافع خلفه ان النص السبعيني يطيح بكل الآمال للنبوة الزعومة فكيف تقول " خالياً من مطلع البشارة   " ولا تقول أنه مضاف فيما بعد ، إذ ان اقدم شاهد بين يديك بحسب العامل   التاريخي فقط هو السبعينيية !

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني بساطة ، بحسب رأيك انت وكلامك انت وليس كلامي ، الذي تقول فيه بعامل القدم وحده ، كيف مع عامل القدم وحده تقول " النص السبعيني الي جاء خالياً من مطلع البشارة   " فإن وفقا للأقدم " فقط " غير موجودة أصلا وليست محذوفة لانه معنى ان   تكون محذوفة أن يكون معك مصدر قبل السبعينيية " به " البشارة " ثم   السبعينيية بعده " محذوف " منها البشارة وهذا ما لا تملكه فلذلك سألتك (   سؤال أكبر من مستواك العقلي ) وقلت لك ،  فكيف تقول " خالياً من مطلع البشارة   " ولا تقول أنه مضاف فيما بعد !!،، فاهم ؟ أنا متأكد انك مافهمتش حاجة ! :smile01





فهذا ما اكدة ادم كلارك وبارنز ، الم يقلا 



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *Lowth supposes this whole title to be of doubtful authority*​


*شايفيين   يا جماعة الإستشهادات العلمية ؟! رص كام كلمة من وسط السياق وبس كدة !   وكان الله بالسر عليم !! هي دي طريقة الإستشهاد العلمية !! وضع كام لكلمة   ويترجمهم !!

طيب تعالوا نكمل الكلام بدون بتر ،،

**Lowth supposes this whole title to be of doubtful authority, chiefly because it is wanting in most MSS. 

*​ *Barnes, A. (1851). Notes on the Old Testament: Isaiah, Volume 1 (358). London: Blackie & Son.

**إذن   عندما اكملنا الكلمات التي بترها ، إتضحت الصورة ، والسبب ، وهو انه لأن   هذا المقطع لا يرد في أغلب المخطوطات " اليونانية " ، السبعينيية !!
وهو الكلام الذي قلناه بحسب مبدأ هذا المحاور الخاطيء في إعتبار عامل واحد فقط وهو " الأقدمية " وترك كل العوامل الأخرى !





This title is of doubtful authority

أنقر للتوسيع...


أريدكم أن تركزوا وتحصوا عدد الكلمات التي وضعها كإستشهاد !! ، أرأيتم شكل إستشهاده !!؟

نكمل الإستشهاد بدون بتر :

**This title is of doubtful authority. In the first place, because it is not in many of the MSS.

Clarke, A. (1999). Clarke's Commentary: Isaiah (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Is 21:13).



*​*
إذن النص إتضح عندما اكملنا ما بتره هذا المحاور !

وهذا كلام قلناه أصلا ، ان الموضوع يتم هدمه بالسبعينيية فقط بحسب مبدأ هذا المحاور !!





 وعلى هذا كثير من النصوص الموجودة في النص الماسوري ( العبري ) فهذا مثلا نص 1 صم 13 : 1

أنقر للتوسيع...

مع أن هذا خارج الموضوع ، ومع ان هذا المكان لا شبهة نقدية فيه أصلاً بفعل المخطوطات ولكن لنلقنك درساً آخر :


اسمع زميلك وهو يقول لك :




في   الحقيقة إذا غضضنا النظر عن المعنى فإن كل دارس لعلم النقد الكتابي سيرجح    معي القراءة التي تقول سنة. حيث أنها قراءة الأصل العبري وبعض مخطوطات    السبعينية وكذلك النسخة المنقحة عن السبعينية التي أعدها لوسيان في القرن    الرابع وكذلك قراءة الترجوم وكذلك التلمود وكذلك ترجمة سيماخوس و  الفولجاتا   اللاتينية وإن كانوا (الترجوم ، التلمود ، سيماخوس ،  الفولجاتا) قد حولوا   المعنى إلى تشبيه لحال شاول عندما ملك بحال الطفل  الذي ليس له معصية،

أنقر للتوسيع...


إسمع كلام إيمانويل توف ،،

**





 

* *وطبعا انا متعمد أني ما احطش المصدر ولا الصفحة عشان تتعلم إزاي تستشهد من كتب العلم وليس ان تضح بضع كلمات وتجري للترجمة !
*​*
إذن عرفنا أن الشق النصي لا مشكلة فيه وأن كل المشكلة كانت بسببب صعوبة تفسير ( رغم أن الموضوع سهل للغاية ) وإليك الرد المفصل : عندما   لا يعجز علم النقد الكتابي ويظل الملك ليس رضيعاً ، كم كان عُمر شاول   المَلك حين مَلَك ؟ كم هى الفترة التي مَلَك فيها شاول ؟ كان شاول إبن سنة !


 *


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



 اما عن موضوع مخرف    ، فكما لا يخفي على احد ان الخرافات هي الاشياء غير  الصحيحة وغير    الموجودة ، ولذلك يطلق على من يروجها مخرف ، كما فعلت انت  وذكرت كل ماهو    مناقض لكلام اهل العلم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الصراحة    ، لا يمكنني مجاراتك في وساخات لسانك القذر ،، فأنت مأمور ان تسب وتشتم    ليل نهارا ، كما دلتنا النصوص الدينيّة وانا مأمور ألا اسبك ، فحقا  هزمتني   في أنك " السباب " رقم 1 واعترف بعجزي امامك في ان اسبك ... فلك  مني أجمل   تحية ..:smil6:






قد الف كتاب اسمه " خرافة  انجيل برنابا " وهذه ليست مسبة في انجيل برنابا او شتم فيه لا

أنقر للتوسيع...


الصراحة لا اعلم كيف حويت كل هذه الجهالات في كل شيء في نفسك ! ، انت وضعت    العنوان يقول " خرافة " إنجيل برنابا !! يعني الخرافة اللي عند الناس    بالإنجيل ده ولم يقل مثلا " خرافات إنجيل برنابا " ، رغم ان الكتاب به    خرافات كثيرة فعلاً !





 وجواب  سؤاله سهل   وصغير جدا ، فمخطوط قمران يمكن ان تُجعل نداً للنص  الماسوري  لانها مخطوطة   عبرية ، وشاهد اولى ، واقدم من النص الماسوري بكثير  جدا .

أنقر للتوسيع...


تدليس آخر لأ يمر مروم الكرام ، عن ماذا كان يتحدث يا اخوة ؟ أليس عن عامل القدم " فقط " ؟

لماذا رجع الآن وتحدث عن عامل " اللغة " مع عامل " القدم " ؟ ألا تستحي من    تدليسك ؟ ألا تقوى أن تتمسك بكلامك إلى النهاية ولو لمرة واحدة ؟!

ولكن من اين اتيت بهذه الإجابة ؟


على وعد بمفاجأة في نهاية الموضوع او أقرب ..:t25:






حينما وضع العلماء النص الماسوري على راس القوائم  والتصنيف ، ذلك باعتباره نص مستلم ، فتكون له الاولوية مبدئياً ونظرياً فقط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

رجعنا تاني للكلام الساقط منطقياً ( كما هى العادة ) يعني هو عشان اسمه " نص مستلم " يبقى في الأول دايما ؟!!

يعني مافيش اسباب تخليه الأول إلا انه " نص مستلم " ، يعني هو كدة وخلاص !!؟

تباً لجهلك !

طيب ما علماء النقد النصي للعهد الجديد عندهم نص مستلم ومع ذلك بيفضلوا النص السكندري عنه ؟!! يبقى اكيد في هنا أسباب وهنا أسباب !

فين بقى الأسباب اللي وضعتها لنا ؟

بصراحة كلام فاشل يعبر على انك لا تملك من العلم شيئاً فلا تقوى على إكمال جملة واحدة صحيحة علميا او كاملة !!

طعباً طالما صدرت نفسك للحديث في هذه النقطة فسننتظر منك الادلة النقلية من   كتب العلماء عن " لماذا النص الماسوري يتم وضعه في أعلى درجات الموثقية   لمصادر العهد القديم ؟ " ، اوعى تقول لي عشان هو مستلم وخلاص !



امشي من قدامي ،،، امشي ..









والتي  توفرت في نص قمران وترجوم يوناثان على النحو الذي وضحناه

أنقر للتوسيع...







    أضحتني يا فتى ! ، فين دي المعايير اللي تطبقت في نص قمران وترجوم   يوناثان  ؟!! لماذا لم يجرؤ أن يحضر لنا هذا الكلام من احد العلماء بدلا من   أن يلوث  بصرنا بهذه الكلمات السخيفة ؟!


نص الترجوم لا يقول " ثلاث " على الإطلاق ولا يوافق قمران أصلاً وهو خارج الحساب هنا !!

واما عن قمران فعليك إثبات كلامك عن طريق الادلة وليس الإدعاء ! 






ولهذا يقول العلامة اليهودي ايمانويل طوف



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> Furthermore MT is not relialble than LXX or certain Qumran tex ts in all bibcal books*​


*
آه يا مدلس ! كيف لا تستحي من هذا البتر الفج !؟ ألا يوجد حد لديك للتدليس ؟    كل هذه التدليسات في مشاركة واحدة مرّت مرور الكرام في منتداك ولم يصحح   لك  احداً هذا التدليس ؟ أم انك لا تملك الحجة لمجابهة حججنا الناسفة لك    ولكلامك فتتجه للتدليس لأنه الأسهل لديك ولانه ليس بذنب في الإسلام ؟!!

لنعود إلى كلام هذا العالم كاملاً ( كالعادة ) لنفهم عن ماذا يتكلم وماذا قال .. :

**






* *
إذن   فالمدلس قد بتر وقص كلامه كاملاً ووضع لنا بضع كلمات لا تعبر عن رأيه  صراحة  الذي قاله بكل صراحة في الصفحة السابقة " It is indeed a fact that the readings of MT are, on the whole, preferable to those found in other ****s " وقص وبتر كلامه هو بنفسه عن ان علماء كثيرين يقولون بأفضلية النص الماسوري على أي مصدر آخر !

فهل رأيتم تدليس بهذا الكم وبهذه الكثافة في مشاركة واحدة من قبل ؟!!

أعرفتم لماذا كان يرفض ان آتيه بكلام العلماء كاملاً ؟ لأن هذه عادة فيه ،   أن يخطف من هنا كلمة ومن هناك كلمة ويجمعهم ويخرج برأي عجيب غريب كمثل  الذي  قاله بأحادية عامل القراءة الأقدم فقط ، فيبتر لكي يدلس ويضع ما يريد  !!

بل وأن نفس المصدر الذي اتى به يقول ان بان هذا حادث في سفر صموئيل وسفر أرميا ! فهل نسى أننا في سفر أشعياء ام ماذا ؟!!

والآن بعدما كشفنا كهلة في العربية والعبرية ( ... إلخ ) نعود لنثبت جهله ( او تدليسه ) في الترجمة من الإنجليزية ، قال :





الترجمة : والنص الماسوري ليس اكثر وثاقة من الترجمة السبعينية او نصوص قمران المعتبرة في كل النصوص الكتابية .

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأريد أن أعرف ، من أين حصل على كلمة " النصوص الكتابية " هذه !

النص الإنجليزي يقول " all bibcal books " فهل "  books " تعني نصوص كتابية ، أم أسفار ( كتب ) ؟!!

أعلمتم لماذا كان منزعج من عدم ترجمتي لأي إستشهاد ، الجواب وببساطة لأنه   جاهل بالإنجليزية وفي النهاية يأتي بالعيب علىّ انا ولا يعلم أن المشكلة   فيه هو !
*​* 




لذلك الكلام عن تفضيل النص الماسوري مبدئياُ فقط لاعتباره كنص مستلم كما  قلنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

" كما قلنا " دي لا تسوى فلس ! فأنت " تهرتل " بما تريد وإنما في المحك العلمي تلتزم بما نقوله نحن لأننا أستاتذة معلميك !

ومن الذي قال بتفضيل النص الماسوري لأنه نص مستلم فقط !! بدون أن يذكر أي شيء عن سماته والتي هى أصلا سبب تفضيله على البقية !؟
أليس انت بلا دليل وبكل جهل ؟!






لا اعلم لمتى ساظل اكرر ان اعتبار قدم السبعينية لا وجود له مع اي نص عبري لانها شاهد ثانوي وليس اولي

أنقر للتوسيع...


أولاً : ستظل تكرر إلى ان تعرف انت أنك انت من قلت بعامل القدم فقط ( وليس   انا ) فيجب ان تلتزم به " فقط " ولا تدخل عامل " اللغة " لانك انت الذي لم   تدخله !فهذه نتيجة كلامك الغث ! :smil6:

ثانياً : هو شاهد ثانوي نعم ولكن شاهد ثاوني للتقسيم الثاني لأن التقسيم   الأول ياتي منفرداً وفيه " النص الماسوري " فقط ، لا للتدليس ! 





لم يكذب علماء اللاهوت

أنقر للتوسيع...


لم ولن !!





 الجميل والظريف انه بعد ما ذكرناه من سرد علمي ان نجد هذا النصراني ينصاع لما ذكرناه من حقائق علمية ويقول

أنقر للتوسيع...

و   اما عن نصراني ، فلا تقدر ان تدخل المنتدى وتتكلم كالرجال في الموضوع ،   اللهم إلا الإطلاق فقط للكلام وعند الدليل تدلس وتهرب !! ، وأما عن " حقائق   علمية " فأنا إلى الآن أثبت عليك تداليس وتدليسات علمية ! !! فعن أي  حقيقة  تتكلم ؟ الحقيقة الوحيدة التي أثبتناها في هذا الموضوع انك مدلس  جاهل ،  بالعربيو بالعبري وبالنقد النصي والتاريخ والجغرافيا والتفسير  والإسلام  والمسيحيية !! فاضل أية تاني !؟ وطبعا نسينا الإنجليزي و وينجرك  التاريخي !:ura1:

تأكد ان الموضوع يسيير في المسار الذي رسمته له منذ البداية وإلى النهاية   التي لن اريك أيها إلا بعد فضح جهالات أكثر لك واكثر وأكثر بالإضافة الى   المفاجآت بالطبع ، فالموضوع في قبضة مولكا !





فشكرا  على الاعتراف

أنقر للتوسيع...

عن   اية اعتراف تتحدث ؟ لم أجد في كلامي أي اعتراف هنا ! بل سؤال فهل وصل بك   مستوى الجهل الى عدم التفريق بين الجملة الخبرية والسؤال ؟!!

نكرر السؤال :

اعلم    انك  تشعر بالحرج لأن ولا دليل واحد اتيت به  صحيح ، اعذرني فأنا لا اشفق   في   الحوار العلمي بكل أدب ، ولكن السؤال ،  من الذي قال أن السبعينيية   مقدمة   على نص قمران ؟ ، انت من قلت بعامل  القدم فقط ولم تتكلم في غيره   ولذا  فلو  فعلنا عاملالقدم وحده فقط فقط  فقط فلا يوجد لك موضوع اصلاً كما   قلنا  ،لان  السبعيينية هى الأقدم وكذلك  لا يوجد بها " وحي " ولا يوجد بها "    بلاد العرب  " فلا يوجد نبوة  لرسولك في كتابنا ، ودمتم بود.:yaka:






لعدم اسبقية نص  التوراة السبيعيني للقمراني

أنقر للتوسيع...


نص التوراة السبعيني ليس أسبق من النص القمراني ؟!!! يا حلاوة يا ولاد ، دا طلع في البطاطا خالص !!

يا ابني انت مين دخلك المجال ده !!
الي دخلك ظلمك وظلمنا !

ظلمك لأن الكلام ده اكبر من سنك ! وبالبطع أكبر من مستوى  فهمك ، و ظلمنا   لأننا جعلنا نسمع ونرد على تلك البلاهات السفاهاتية التي تلوث انظارنا في   حوار كان من المفترض ان يكون فيه المحاور المسلم له علم ولو قليل كتلاميذي   !! ولكن ماذا نفعل لهذا الزمن !؟

هزلت !


أما عن :





                              من الذي قال أن السبعينيية مقدمة على نص قمران                      

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلمة " مقدمة " في سؤالي لكل طفل في النقد النصي تعني أفضلية النص من حيث   الترتيب الإعتباري للشاهد وليس مقدَمة بمعنى أنها أبعد او أقرب أو لها   علاقة بالزمن أصلاً وعشان تفهم ( يمكن ! ) هاديك مثال في دينك اللي ماتعرفش   فيه حاجة ، تعرف قاعدة اسمها " الجرح مقدم على التعديل " ؟!


ابقى فسرها بقى وقول ان الجرح " قبل " التعديل !!  









الا تعتبر هذه مسبة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ، لماذا ؟ لاني بعدما أقول " الوصف " أدرج الادلة عليه وكما ترى فأنت لا   تستطيع أن تجرح في وصفي الحقيقي لك لأنه وببساطة " حقيقي " !

تقدر انت تعمل كدة !؟





فحينما قلنا تلبيس قسيس قال اننا نسب

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم تسب ونصف ، والدليل أني اثبت كل ما قاله القسيس من كلام العلماء نفسه مثل كلمة المساء ولفظ العرب أنه يأتي ويست لاند !!

فأنا اتكلم بالدليل ولهذا فأنت تسب ، ليس بالإدعاء مني ، بل بالأدلة ! تقدر بقى تنقد دليل واحد أنا جبته !!؟





ناس عايشة عشان تكذب وتقل ادبها

أنقر للتوسيع...

أما   عن الكذب ، فهو محلل في الإسلام ومرخص في ثلاث حالات واحدة منهم يمكن أن   تعمم على كل حوار ، بالإضافة الى المعاريض ، فهي صفة أصيلة ، وما عن السب ،   فأحيلك لمشاركتي التي أصلت فيها جواز السب بالأدلة هنا :               #75


ولنأخذ مثال عملي ، حيث تسفلت على القمص زكريا بطرس وقلت :





ام انه قاموس مضروب " تحت بير السلم " كما فعل القمص الاراجوز زكريا بطرس والترجمة العربية المزعومة الموجود في هامشها كلمة علقة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

وقد كشف جهلك وكذبك وتدليسك واعطاك الدليل ولم نر منك رداً غلى الآن حيث قال :





عندك الكتاب المقدس النسخة البيروتية افتح المزمور وشوف الهوامش تحت مكتوب ايه هتلاقى مكتوب كلمة علقى
لو مش عندك اقراها من هنا 

صورتهالك من الكتاب المقدس عندى مخصوص




شوفت الكلمة اللى فى الهامش اللى مكتوبة تعليقاً على كلمة  اعضائى فى المزمور علقى


أنقر للتوسيع...


هنا :                            #58





ذلك العلم  الذي يقول ان السبعينية شاهد ثانوي وليست اولى حتى تقارن اصلا بمخطوط عبري\

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا   : انت مالك ومال العلم أصلاً ؟ هو انت بتتكلم بالعلم ؟ هو في عالم قال   بسفاهة أخد عامل واحد وهو عامل القدم وترك كل العوامل الاخرى لكي تقول "   ذلك العلم " ؟ لا إعتراض على العلم ولكن الإعتراض ( بالدليل ) على سفاهات   كلماتك التي عندما أريناك انها تنسف موضوعك عدت بكل خزي وعار لتتكلم في   عامل " اللغة " !!

ثانياً : من الذي قارن إلا انت بتحديدك عامل واحد فقط ؟!! فكيف بعدما تتكلم   في " الزمن " تتكلم في " اللغة " وانت لم تتكلم فيه من البداية ؟!!
ألا تستحي التدليس ؟!






بل  الاقدمية تعود لنص مخطوط اشعياء

أنقر للتوسيع...

كذاب ومدلس ، لان الاقدمية تعود لنص السبعينية ( الأقدمية )






 وانا لن اناقشه فيه حتى يقول لنا كيف حكم بالتجويد على قراءة سنة ، وبعكسه على الشواهد المضادة

أنقر للتوسيع...

بعد كل هذا الموضوع تأتي وتقول كيف حكمت بقراءة سنة ؟!! دا انت نايم بقى في الموضوع ، انت بتنسى الموضوع عن اية ولا مخك فين ؟

هو اية اصلا اللي ضد سنة " بثلاث سنين " إلا قمران " !! 
يا جماعة دا بيكتب وهو نايم وبينام وهو بيكتب ، صحوه يا اخوة ! :act23:







وعدم درايته بتاريخ نص العهد القديم


أنقر للتوسيع...

دا انا برضو ؟ ها ؟! هاهاهاها ، شكلك وحــــــــــش ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





شوف الجاية هايحصل فيك أية عشان طول لسانك ده ...





اود اولا ان اشير انتشار الشواهد التي تصب في ضد قراءة سنة ، والتي تتمثل في مخطوطة قمران لنص اشعياء 

ثم ترجوم يوناثان

أنقر للتوسيع...


أه يا مدلس ! أه !،

الترجوم لم يأت به  كلمة " ثلاث " فهو ضد قراءة قمران في نفس الوقت !! وكما   قلنا أن الترجوم بالآرامي وهو ليس ترجمة بل تفسير أيضاً !!

يا ربي من هذا الكم من التدليس !!





 ثم ترجوم يوناثان الذي اسس في فلسطين مروراً بمرحلة التحرير و الصياغة في بابل .

أنقر للتوسيع...



تعالى نعرض معلومات عنه كدة ونشوف أية اللي كسفك :

* *Targum    Jonathan, like Targum Onqelos, is an official Targum that was    recognized and accepted by Judaism. Like Onqelos it originated in    Palestine, but was later redacted in Babylonia. It was cited as authoritative in the Babylonian Talmud at the beginning of the fourth century A.D. Targum    Jonathan contains the prophetic books of the Old Testament, both  Early   Prophets (Joshua, Judges, Samuel, and Kings) and Latter Prophets  (the   Major Prophets, minus Daniel, and the Minor Prophets). Targum    Jonathan is generally more paraphrastic than Targum Onqelos, and this    feature is more pronounced in the Latter Prophets, especially in the    Targum to Isaiah.*​ *
Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament ****ual criticism : A practical introduction (70). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.
*​*

أنسى التدليس مع مولكا !! غما ان تتكلم بالصدق والأمانة وإلا كل شيء سأكشفه للكل !





 وذلك انتشار ممتاز وجوهري وواقعي 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا راجل ؟! تصدق ؟! شوف ازاي ! 
هو اية ده اللي انتشار ممتاز !! ويعني اية " أنتشار واقعي " ! ، امال عايزه انتشار ازاي يعني ؟!


يا ابني طالما مالكش في اي حاجة اتعلم احسن !

تعالوا يا جماعة نعلمه ونديله درس ونثبت بالدليل والبرهان انه لا يعرف اي شيء في النقد النصي للعهد القديم :

لقد قال بالحرف :





لو نظرنا في الجهة المقابلة وانتشارية كلمة سنة في الترجمات ، السبعينية ، البشيتا ، الفولجات

فعاملية الانتشار بالنسبة لها لا تحسب في صالحها اصلا ، لان هذه الترجمات  اعتمدت اصلا على ترجمات

أنقر للتوسيع...

ماذا   قال يا اخوة أولا ؟ ، قال ان الترجمة السبعينية مأخوذة عن ترجمة أخرى !! ،   وانا أطالبه بالدليل ان الترجمة السبعينية مأخوذة عن ترجمة اخرى !!

واما عن البشيطا فقال :





فالبشيتا قد اعتمدت على مصدرين : الترجوم  الفلسطيني والنص اليوناني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ماذا   قال يا اخوة ؟ قال ان البشيطا أعتمدت على مصدرين ، ما هما ؟ الترجوم   الفلسطيني والنص اليوناني !! أي انها اعتمدت على ترجمات هى الأخرى !! ، هذا   كلامه ام كلام من !!؟


طيب نعود للمصدر اللي هو نفسه نقل منه ونشوف بيقول اية :

* *The Peshitta’s origin and early history are not known. Some scholars hold that Aramaic Targums exercised an important influence on the Syriac translation, but others maintain that the translation was initially made from the Hebrew ****. ﻿70   Whatever the truth of its origin, the Peshitta was subsequently  revised  in the light of other ****s and translations. Of these  subsequent  influences, the Septuagint had the largest impact on the  Syriac  renderings. The conclusion is thus that a Syriac agreement with  the  Septuagint against the Masoretic **** is not necessarily to be   understood as the testimony of two separate witnesses. Such an agreement   may only be the testimony of a single witness repeated two times.﻿71


**
*​*   يا نهار !! الراجل اللي بينقل منه بنفسه ، هو بشحمه ولحمه بيقول أن   العلماء منقسمين ، منقسمين إلى اية ؟ إلى أن الترجومات الآرامية لها تدخل   قوي في البشيطا ، طيب والتانيين بيقولوا اية ؟ ، بيقولوا أنها في البداية   معمولة من النص العبري ، بل وأكثر من ذلك فانه إعتبر وفقاً لهذه الترجمة من   العبري أنه لا يجوز هنا أن نعتبرهم شاهدين بل واحد لانه شاهد مأخوذ عن   النص الماسوري !! !! عرفتم ليه بقول عليه مدلس ولا عايزيين أدلة أكتر ؟!!   عايزيين ؟! طيب !


نكمل ،، 


نشوف عالم ثاني :

**


*​* 
نشوف عالم تالت ،،

إيمانويل توف :

**


*​* 

وهنا شهادة حرفية صريحة ، بل وإشارة إلى أن الرأي القائل بان البشيطا لها   علاقة بالترجوم الآرامي لهو عبارة عن ملاحظات بين إتفاقات بينه وبين   البشيطا ! وهذا لا دليل فيه بحد ذاته !

تاني ولا كفاية ؟
كفاية كدة لأن لسة الحفلة كبيرة !


نشوف الترجمة الثانية !



يقول : 





اما الترجمات اللاتينية : 

فمصادر الفولجات هي ترجمة ثيوؤدون اليونانية ، والنص الماسوري

ثم الفيتس التي اعتمدت على النص اليوناني

أنقر للتوسيع...


شايفيين ؟ ده كلامي ولا كلامه ؟!! كلامه صح ؟!

طيب تعالوا نرجع ونشوف العلماء !


من نفس المصدر :

**A    final ancient version that is important for establishing the Old    Testament **** is the Latin Vulgate. By the middle of the fourth century    A.D. the Old Latin was anything but uniform, and Jerome was therefore    commissioned by Pope Damasus I in A.D. 382 to revise the Latin Bible    (Old Latin). The work was carried out in stages. In an initial effort    Jerome made minor revisions of the Book of    Psalms on the basis of the Septuagint, which became known as the Roman    Psalter. Somewhat later, Jerome made more extensive revisions to the    Book of Psalms on the basis of both the Septuagint and the Hebrew ****, making a version that became known as the Gallican Psalter. Finally, in a third stage, Jerome made a more complete revision of the entire Old Testament on the basis of the Hebrew ****.


* *ويكمل أيضاً :

* *The Vulgate is important as a witness to the Hebrew ****, but its importance is less than might appear to be the case at first glance. Though it was made with reference to the Hebrew ****, its usefulness for ****ual criticism   is affected by its variable character as a translation,﻿80 by its   coexistence alongside the Old Latin throughout long periods, and by its   interdependence on the Septuagint.*​ *




*​ *نكمل ولا بلاش ؟ نكمل ، المسيحيين دايماً كرماء ،،


*​ *



*​*نشوف عالم ثاني :

* *




*​ * 
نشوف عالم تالت ،،

إيمانويل توف :

* *



* *طيب قولوا لي ، لو واحد زي كدة قلنا عليه جاهل ، يبقى بنشتمه ؟ طيب ولو قلنا مدلس ؟ بنشتمه ؟!!

إذا كان كل كلامنا بالأدلة ولما بنحب نقول له يا " جاهل " بنجيب الأدلة على   جهلة ، يبقى ازاي بنشتمه ؟ ولو بيدلس بنعمل نفس الموضوع ، فهل ده ادعاء  أو  وصف لحقيقة !!!
*​*

* *والعيب   مش عليه ، العيب على اللي دخله المجال ده ! ، هو فاكر انه هايخش يقول اي   كلام والمسيحيين هايعدوها له بدون بحث خلف كلامه كلمة كلمة !! معلش اتعود   على أنه بيقول في منتداه اللي هو عايزه ويخش المسلمين يقولوا له " بارك   الله فيك " و " نفعنا الله بعلمك ونفع الأمة " ومثل هذه التبريكات ! ، لكن   هل قرأ احدهم هذا الكلام !! ، الطبع غلاب برضو يا جماعة !!!
*​* 

هذا كله من جهة واحدة ، والجهة الأخرى هى ان التوزيع   الجغرافي لا يرتبط فقط بالمصدر بل بالتوزيع الجغرافي لهذا النص ، وهو ما   لم يتكلم فيه على الإطلاق !




 فاي انتشار تتحدث عنه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يشفيك ،، 






والغريب ان هذه المصادر المتأخرة

أنقر للتوسيع...

متأخرة  اية بس ضحكتني وضحكت الناس عليك ، اسكت الله يرضى عليك هاتجيب لي سكتة  قلبية بالضحك على كلامك ده ، اسكت هاهاهاها  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 






من بين  مصادرها هي الترجوميم والتي وضعناها كشاهد لقراءة سنين ، فهي ناقلة من  الترجوميم

أنقر للتوسيع...

بصوا بقى الموضوع ده كوم والجملة دي كوم تاني ، الجملة دي بتبين ما يدور في عقل هذا الشخص !!

أولاً : إستخدم ترجومييم ولا اعلم لماذا استخدمه هنا تحديداً ولم يستخدمه قبل ذلك !! أهذا للعنطظة ؟!!

ثانيا : يقول أن قراءة الترجومييم ، هى " سنين " طيب حلو وجميل جدا ، تقدم   ممتاز لمستواك ، بعدها بيقول ان الترجمات ( السبعينيية والبشيطا  والفولجاتا  ) ناقلة من الترجومييم !!
مع ان الترجومييم بيقول " سنين " والترجمات بتقول " سنة " !! فإذاي نقلوا من بعض ومع ذلك ده يقول سنين ودول يقولوا سنة !!

شايفين مستوى العقول اللي بنكلمها ؟!!!

هذه العقول موجودة بيننا الىن في القرن 21 لنحدد على اساسها المستوى الصفري   للعقول ، وتكون تعريفاً للعقل الذي لا يوجد به اي معلومة صحيحة !!


وطبعاً بعد الكلام العلمي ، لا يؤخذ هذا الكلام الا على " قد عقله " كما نقول في مصر





 ثم بعد ذلك يتحدث عن قدم السبعينية

أنقر للتوسيع...


هاهاها ، يا للخزي ويا للعار الذي لحق بك !!
بكل بساطة تطلق جملة لا معنى لها في وسط الكلام وتعتقد اني سأمررها بسهولة ؟

تعالوا يا جماعة نشوف هو قال اية وانا رديت عليه وقلت اية ودلوقتى مش قادر يجرح في كلامي حتى بل أكتفى بأن يقول  "  ثم بعد ذلك يتحدث عن قدم السبعينية " .. :






 والنص السبعيني كما قلنا هنا نص فاسد 

أنقر للتوسيع...



فرددت عليه وقلت :






قل      ما تقول يا عزيزي فينبغي ان تثبت ان هنا - اكرر - ، و - اكرر - هنا  كان     فاسداً ،، ابقى روح هاتلي مراجع بتتكلم عن السبعينيية ككل وماتجبش  عن   النص   ده بالتحديد !! عشان انا عارف طريقتك !


Pride     of  place among the non-Semitic ancient versions of the Old Testament      must be granted to the Septuagint and to its many revisions and      recensions.﻿37 There are four reasons for this special importance. First, the Septuagint was initially translated in the third to second centuries B.C. It thus represents the earliest of the translations of the Old Testament. Second,the Septuagint is well attested by large numbers of ancient manu s c r i p t s , several of which are very old. Third, the Septuagint contains the entire **** of the Old Testament.      What was partial in the case of both the Samaritan Pentateuch and   the    official Targums is complete in the case of the Septuagint.﻿38 And       finally, the Septuagint is important for ****ual criticism of the    Old    Testament because it reflects more important variants than all    other    ****ual witnesses combined.  





Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament ****ual criticism : A practical introduction (72). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.


ابقى ركز في الجملة الأخيرة دي وادعي لي ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *

وبعدها ماقدرش ينطق بنص كلمة إلا الجملة الخايبة :





 ثم بعد ذلك يتحدث عن قدم السبعينية

أنقر للتوسيع...





وهل انا اتيت بشيء من عندي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم التدليس والكذب من عندك أمال من عند العلماء !؟





 الم يصنف علماؤك الترجوم كشاهد ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ، ومن قال بأنه ليس بشاهد ؟!!!






هل ارمي كلام اهل العلم في صندوق القمامة كي يتوافق كتاباتنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...



" كتابنا " في عينك !

ده كتاب المسيحيين وقبلهم اليهود ، قال " كتابنا " قال !!

انت كتابك لا تستطيع لا أنت ولا كل أمتك أن تثبتوا أنه هو الذي كان في عهد رسول الإسلام !!
ومخطوطاته قليلة للغاية وكلها متضاربة مع بعضها تضاربا كبيراً ، بالإضافة   الى ألأدلة الصحيحة التي تؤكد التحريف !! بالإضافة الى شماعة القراءات   والنسخ !!

بالإضافة الى ان كتابك لا يمكن ترجمته الى أي لغة في العالم !! تخيل !! ولو لغة واحدة !!



  يتبع كالعادة ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



بانه يستنكر ان يكون الترجوم مائل للزيادة والتفسير

أنقر للتوسيع...

مين ده اللي استنكر أن يكون الترجوم مائل للزيادة والتفسير ؟

هو انت اي حاجة مابتكونش عارفها واعلمهالك ، تقوم بقدرة قادر تقلب جهلك ده وتقول على اني انا اللي قلت كلامك !!؟

دا انا اللي بقوله من كلام العلماء طبعا ان الترجوم مائل للتفسير والزيادة   وعشان كدة ووفقا لدرجة الأعتماد عليه في فإنه هنا لا يعتمد عليه !!

زي ماتعودنا ، كلامنا كله بالمراجع العلمية :


**The value of the Targums for ****ual criticism of the Old Testament is less than might be expected, primarily due to the historical background of their original production as oral paraphrases.    As paraphrases, aimed at the understanding of the Jewish worshipers,    they are of more value as examples of Jewish homiletical procedures and trends than as precise instruments of ****ual transmission.﻿35    This does not mean that no Targum can ever aid in the determination  of   the original **** of the Old Testament. It merely indicates the general character and overall usefulness of the Targums in the study of the Old Testament **** 


*​ *﻿35 Würthwein, **** of the Old Testament, 76.
*​ *Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament ****ual criticism : A practical introduction (72). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.


* *بل وأكثر من هذا ، فإن بروتزمان يرشدنا إلى قول لروبرتس بليدين يقول فيه :

* *Roberts, Old Testament ****, 211, states that the Targums generally do not give any help in discovering ****ual corruption in the Old Testament except when they confirm the variants of other versions.*​ *


*​*

ها ، نجيب تاني ولا تتعلم ازاي تتكلم مع أهل العلم ؟!






العلماء يقولون بنفسهم انها تأثرت بترجوم اونكيلوس

أنقر للتوسيع...

ومين قال أنها لم تتأثر بترجوم أونكيلوس ؟!!!

طيب تعالى نشوف صفات ترجوم أونكيلوس عشان يبقى الدرس كامل ليك ... وتبطل تدليس حتى هنا ،،

* *Several    different Targums are known today. The most important of these are  the   official Targums. Targum Onqelos (also spelled Onkelos) is the   official  Targum of the Pentateuch. Within the overall Targum tradition it represents a rather literal translation of the Hebrew ****.    There is some tendency to paraphrase, but there is also indication of    curtailed paraphrase (i.e., paraphrase removed through an editing    process).*​ *
Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament ****ual criticism : A practical introduction (70). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.*​*
طبعا الكلام لا يحتاج إلى تعليق ووفقا لهذا الكلام نقول "  العلماء يقولون بنفسهم انها تأثرت بترجوم اونكيلوس الذي هو عبارة عن ترجمة "  " من النص العبري " واتركه يترجم لنا كلمة " literal " ويستمتع وهو يقيم الحجة على نفسه بنفسه ( هذا إن كان يعرف معنى الكلمة أصلاً ! ) !



وهنا لي تعليق بسيط يدل على انه لا يعي ما ينقل ،، لقد نقل لنا :

* *The Peshitta translation of the Pentateuch,   which follows the Masoretic **** and seems to have been influenced by   the Targum Onkelos, may have been initiated in the first century A.D.;   other books were completed in the second or third century A.D. and   resemble the paraphrases of the Targums, with evidence of revision on   the basis of the ﻿LXX﻿.


Myers,   A. C. (1987). The Eerdmans Bible dictionary. Rev., augm. translation   of: Bijbelse encyclopedie. Rev. ed. 1975. (155). Grand Rapids, Mich.:   Eerdmans.


* *وأنا اريد ان أسأله ، هل تعرف ما هو الـ " Pentateuch "؟   عموما لأني متيقن انه لا يعرف ، فهو الخمس اسفار الاولى من العهد القديم ،   وانا اسأله ، هل هنا نتحدث عن أسفار موسى الخمس ام عن سفر أشعياء ؟ اما   ماذا يحدث في عقلك بالضبط لتنقل لنا كلام يتحدث عن أسفار موسى الخمس ونحن   في سفر أشعياء أصلاً ؟؟ ما هذا الخبل ؟!!

وهذا شيء من المعروف أنه لو طفل في النقد النصي لكان عرفه لأن ترجوم   اونكيلوس اصلا هو لأسفار موسى الخمس !! وهذا معلومة معروفة فكيف لم يلحظ   هذا الخطأ !!؟ الحقيقة هو لم يلحظه لانه أصلا لا يعلمه الى ان يقرأ كلامي   هذا !!
أهذه هى مستويات مدراء منتدياتكم يا مسلمين !!؟؟








 وانها اشبه بصياغة ترجوم يوناثان

أنقر للتوسيع...

أين قال النص ترجوم يوناثان حرفياً ؟






انه ليس كلام المسلم يا اخوان

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ *
* *وهى دي برضو عايزة شهادة ؟ دا مجرد قراءة كلامكم يتم معرفة من الكاتب !!
فالرب يسوع المسيح الله المتجسد قال " لغتك تظهرك " !! وهكذا انتم !! :66:

كلام المسلم لا يكون بهذا المستوى أبداً كما أريتك !







بل هو كلام علماؤهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعاً طبعاً ....






 روح اتعلم وتعالى ناقش المسلمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

دا   أنا برضو ؟ ها ؟! تقصد اتعلم التدليس زيك عشان يكون مستوانا التدليسي  واحد  في الحوار ؟ لا دي سيبتها لك فقط ، فأنت استاذ فيها وانا اعترف ولكن  ليس  على مولكا !!





اي رد تتحدث عنه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، دا انت واضح انك بتكتب وانت نايم بجد !!

 اتمنى ان يرشده احد للحوار ، فكما هو واضح فهو مغيب تماماً .... اعذره







  ترجيح    القراءة الافضل والاصح لذلك النص ، وهي قراءة نص قمران بعد  تحليله ووضع    شاهده المباشر واعني به ترجوم يوناثان . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأما   عن الترجوم فلا احتاج أن اذكرك بما فعلته بك فيه .. واما عن " الأفضل "   والأصح ، فلا أعلم أين اثبت أن " ثلاث سنين " هى الأفضل ؟ ولماذا ؟ وافضل   من ماذا أصلاً ؟!! وكيف هى الأفضل ؟!!

ايتخيل لك انك ترد وانت لا ترد !؟!





 كنت قد قلت

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا   ابني افهم ولا تقل ما انا بفاهم ، انت قلت ، صح ؟ صح ، انا عملت أية ؟   طحنت ردك وانت مازلت تقول " كنت قد قلت " " كنت قد قلت " كنت قد قلت " !!   انت أفلست خلاص يا ابني !!





هو انك تقول ان الترجوم لا يحتوي على كلمة " ثلاث " ، وانا اسال  كيف يحتوى على كلمة ثلاث اصلا

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني اية " كيف يحتوي " ؟؟ أمال شاهد لقمران ازاي ؟ ببركة دعا الوالدين ؟!!
اية يا جماعة العقول اللي حاطينها على النت دي !! 
العينة دي لازم لها كورسات تنشيط ذهني !!






مازال يظن ان السبعينية يمكن ان تقارن مع مخطوطة قمران من حيث  تاريخ كلا منهما

أنقر للتوسيع...

مولكا لا يظن ، مولكا يقرر على المسلم الصحيح ويدفع الخطأ ولا يستطيع المسلم ان يتقدم لجرح كلامي فضلا عن رده كما أريتك بنفسك !!

فهذه قاعدة انت وضعتها على نفسك ، ونعم وفقا لهذه القاعدة لغريبة النص السبعيني أقدم من الكل وينفي الموضوع من بدايته الى منتهاه !!





اما عن الترجوم ، فهو موافق لقمران

أنقر للتوسيع...

كذبت ، أين قال الترجوم بـ " ثلاث " والتي هى في قمران ؟!





 وكلا من القراءتنين تعضد بعهضما البعض

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعاً بعد الكلام العلمي ، لا يؤخذ هذا الكلام الا على " قد عقله " كما نقول في مصر





وقد ذكرت هذا ايضا بما يغني عن اعادته

أنقر للتوسيع...

أرنا ماذا ذكرت ولم ارد عليه !!





 ملحوظة مضحكة : مازال يظن هذا المسكين ان القراءة الصحيحة هي : في ثلاث سنوات

أنقر للتوسيع...

أذكرك : مولكا لا يظن ، مولكا يقرر على المسلم الصحيح ويدفع الخطأ ولا يستطيع المسلم ان يتقدم لجرح كلامي فضلا عن رده كما أريتك بنفسك !!



ونأتي   الآن بكلام هذا المسلم وهو يعود للخلف بكل خزي وعار وهزيمة قاسية ، طبعا   القراءة ليست " ثلاث " سنين ، وطبعا قراءة ترجوم يوناثان ، خارج الحسابات   أصلاً ، وقراءة سنة لا يستطيع لا هو ولا كل أمته ان يجرحوها !!

فالقراءة ثابتة ، انا فقط أناقشك في أوقات فراغي لكي أري الكل مستواك وليس   لأنه هناك شك بالقراءة !! وكما تعرف ان الموضوع بأي قراءة لا تستطيع انت   وكل من تحب أيضاً أن تثبتوا ولو نبوة واحدة في كتابنا المقدس لنبي الإسلام   !!

فالأفضل لكم ان تتعلموا المنهجية بدلا من التدليس ..





هو يقول علي اني مدلس .... ولا يعتبرها مسبة

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، أنا اقول أنك مدلس ثم أثبت انك مدلس بالدليل وقد وضعت الدليل وأضعه مرة أخرى لكي ترى الدليل على انك مدلس درجة أولى !

* *
Pride     of  place among the non-Semitic ancient versions of the Old Testament      must be granted to the Septuagint and to its many revisions and      recensions.﻿37 There are four reasons for this special importance. First, the Septuagint was initially translated in the third to second centuries B.C. It thus represents the earliest of the translations of the Old Testament. Second,the Septuagint is well attested by large numbers of ancient manu s c r i p t s , several of which are very old. Third, the Septuagint contains the entire **** of the Old Testament.      What was partial in the case of both the Samaritan Pentateuch and   the    official Targums is complete in the case of the Septuagint.﻿38 And       finally, the Septuagint is important for ****ual criticism of the    Old    Testament because it reflects more important variants than all    other    ****ual witnesses combined.  

 Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament ****ual criticism : A practical introduction (72). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books


 


 ماذا اقول غير رخيص ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

أنت رخيص ؟ هل صرت تسب نفسك ؟

لا لا ، لا تسب نفسك ، أنا أعلم اني لقنتك درساً قاسياً قد أفقدك الوعي   والإتزان قبله ولكن ليس معنى هذا ان تسب نفسك وتفقد عقلك كاملاً !!
امال هاتعمل اية بقى لو كنت اتكلمت معاك بجد ؟!!

شد حيلك ، الجيات أكثر من الرايحات !






المهم ان من شدة هول الموضوع عليه وصعوبته ، وان لا يوجد لديه اي سبيل    لتفنيد هذه الاشارة الصريحة لنبي الاسلام عليه الصلاة والسلام في كتابهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا راجل انت لسة فاكر !! 
إشارة أية بس الله يرضى عليك ، دا انت ضحتني أكتر مرة في حياتي يمكن !!

دا انا عمال اترجاك انك تسترجل شوية وتوريني ازاي بعد كل موافقاتي هاتكون   النصوص دي بتبشر بني ! ومازلت تصر على الهروب من السؤال الحقيقي وها انا   اكرره لك مرة أخرى :


إفترض اي فرضية وقل لي كيف ستجعل هذه النبوة عن خراب أرض العرب تقول بقدوم نبي الإسلام !!
​ 

في أكتر من كدا إستخفاف بالحوار معك !!​ 
​*​ *بس حلوة اوي حكاية أني بحاول أنفي دي ، جميلة 






أنفي حاجة عبارة عن وهم عندك فقط ، انفي حاجة مش موجودة أصلاً !!!
انفي الوهم ! هاهاهاها:t11:

يا جدع ضحتني فجأة !
مش تدي إنذار انك هاتكتب الكلام ده عشان الواحد يستعد للجمل الجميلة بتاعتك دي !!

وغلاوة النبي عندك يا شيخ ، لما تكتب جملة زي دي ادينا تمهيد عشان الواحد مايموتش من الضحك 


طيب خد الجملة دي : اتحداك انت وكل مسلمي العالم أن تثبتوا ولو نبوة واحد في كتابنا عن نبيكم بالمعايير العلمية !!!







ونرجع نقول بالمراجع : فين هو العالم اللي قال أن النبوة دي عن نبي الإسلام محمد ؟!!






كنت قد قلت ان هذا النص بمعايير النقد النصي ثابت ثبوت الحديد

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا ، ومش بمزاكك !





 وكنت اتوقع منه ان  يجاوب ويناقشني في تلك الجزئية

أنقر للتوسيع...

أسف ، مستواك لا يسمح لك بمحاورتي ولا كل اساتذتك بل هو كرم مني اني رددت عليك !

وانا لا اتناقش مع مستواكم إلا بالأدلة فقط ، كما وضعت لك :

* *Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament ****ual criticism : A practical introduction (72). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books
*​*




 ورفع الراية البيضاء

أنقر للتوسيع...

انت فاكرني زملكاوي ؟!! :gun:





وصدقني انا شعرت بحالتك عندما سطرت هذين السطرين ، واشعر بالعلثمة التي صادفتك حينما كنت تريد ان تكتب رد عليهم ، ولم تجد

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم تجد ليه ، ما هم قدامك أهو :




كل هذا بحسب خطاك انت وتحديد الأقديمة فقط ، لا قيمه له !! لان السبعينيية أقدم منهم جميعاً ، فإبحث عن مخرج من هذه الورطة !
التي أوقعت نفسك فيها بقولك أن الأقدم هو الأصح بدون النظر الى اي شيء آخر !

أنقر للتوسيع...



مين اللي قال بعامل القراءة الأقدم فقط ؟ انت أم انا ؟!!

انت فإلتزم بما قلته !!






فلا اي ورطة نوجد بها ، لاننا نتاكد من كلامنا ومن معلوماتنا قبل ان نكتبها

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلاً ، واضح ، هذه الجملة تعبر عن حالة الإسقاط التي يعيشها في هذا الموضوع بكامله !!

يكتب الرد ثم ينسبه لي ، يخطأ ثم ينسب خطأه هو لي !!

واريد ا ننجعل هذه الجملة وفقا لما حدث له هى عنوان الموضوع ..





 ان تضع النص السبعيني كمنافس لنص  قمران مثلا من حيث تاريخ الكتابة

أنقر للتوسيع...

اية ؟ عندك اعتراض كمان أن الأقدم هو النص السبعيني ولا اية ؟!!!





ولو يدرك معنى ان النص السبعيني هنا هو المعول عليه

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا تدليس ، من قال ان النص السبعيني هنا هو المعول عليه أصلاً إلا أنت بقولك بعامل الأقدمية فقط ؟!!

من قال ؟ هل تجرؤ أن تستخرج لنا هذا الكلام نصا من كلامي !؟






 لصارت هذه البشارة  جزءاً مكملاً للبشارة السابقة ... اي انه لا توجد اصلا بشارة عن العرب

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب ما دة انا قلته كتير وفقا لكلامك عن الأقدم هو الأصح فقط ، هو كدة والسلام يعني !!





 ولا اي نبوءة عن غزو سرجون الذي اجهد نفسه في النقل من هنا وهناك ليثبته


أنقر للتوسيع...

كمان ماتعرفش تتكلم ؟ انا لم اثبت غزو سرجون ! بل أثبت ان النبوة تتحدث عن غزو سرجون !
فغزو سرجون ثابت قبل وبعد الموضوع ولكن انا اثبت انه هو المقصود بهذه الآيات المقدسة ...

فما فعلته بك كان أكبر من ان يحتمل على شاب في مثلك !

 وهذا هو الطبيعي بالمناسبة حينما يتم " عصر " احدهم بقوة الادلة العلمية كما شاهدنا


واتمنى ان تتعلم حتى توفر على المسيحيين مستقبلاً .... فليس عندنا وقت لنعلّم ، ثم بعد ذلك نحاور
 




يعني بعد كل هذا يقول لي " اثبت "

أنقر للتوسيع...

أيوة !! إثبت ! انا اصبت عكس كلامك قبل أن تأتي بدليل واكرره لك :


* *Pride       of place among the non-Semitic ancient versions of the Old   Testament     must be granted to the Septuagint and to its many   revisions and     recensions.﻿37 There are four reasons for this special importance. First, the Septuagint was initially translated in the third to second centuries B.C. It thus represents the earliest of the translations of the Old Testament. Second,the Septuagint is well attested by large numbers of ancient manu s c r i p t s , several of which are very old. Third, the Septuagint contains the entire **** of the Old Testament.       What was partial in the case of both the Samaritan Pentateuch and    the    official Targums is complete in the case of the Septuagint.﻿38 And        finally, the Septuagint is important for ****ual criticism of the     Old    Testament because it reflects more important variants than  all    other    ****ual witnesses combined.  

 Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament ****ual criticism : A practical introduction (72). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books
*​*

ها ، عندك دليل انه هنا فاسد ؟
تعرف اني ممكن اجيب لك كلام كلارك وبارنز واقيمه عليك حجة في النص ده وبالتالي اضرب لك الموضوع كله ؟!!

انا بعلمك وبعرفك بس ان الموضوع كله في ايدي واتحكم به كما اريد وقتما اريد بالطريقة التي اريد !!

فلا تتخيل أن هناك موضوعا يشارك به مولكا إلا ويكون الحوار قد انتهى تماماً !!!







 بل والاغرب من كل هذا انه يطالبني بكتاب يتكلم عن الترجمة السبعينية ككل وليس عن هذا النص تحديداَ

أنقر للتوسيع...

تصدق   بقى انك صعبت على وصعب على مستواك ! ، هاكلمك ببساطة عشان تفهم ( ياريت )  ،  بقى يعني من المعقول اني اقول لك في الجزء الأول من السطر " قل ما تقول يا عزيزي فينبغي ان تثبت ان هنا - اكرر - ، و - اكرر - هنا  كان فاسداً  " وبعدها في نفس السطر يا سبحان المسيح أقول لك "  ابقى روح هاتلي مراجع بتتكلم عن السبعينيية ككل وماتجبش عن  النص ده بالتحديد !! " بزمتك ازاي مافهمتش الطريقة الحوارية دي وانت مصري ؟!!

طيب مافهمتهاش ماشي ، ماقرأتش دي " عشان انا عارف طريقتك !                       " !!

طيب بلاش ، مش شايف علامة التعجب دي ؟!!

طيب افهمها لك ازاي دلوقتى !!

ده اسلوب استنكاري بأني عارف اني لما هاطلب منك عن النص ده تحديدا ، هاتروح   انت ولا كأنك شفت كلامي وهاتجيب لي عن السبعينيية ككل وهكذا العكس !  فأقول  لك مستنكراً " ابقى روح هاتلي مراجع بتتكلم عن السبعينيية ككل وماتجبش عن  النص ده بالتحديد !! عشان انا عارف طريقتك !                       "

يا ابني بربك ، روح واتعلم اي حاجة في حياتك ، دا انت حتى مش فاهم كلامي !







 والله انا اشك انك تعرف الانجليزية اصلا ولذلك فانت تنقل كوبي وبيست هكذا دون ان تترجم !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها   ، فعلا ، الموضوع ده اثبت اني انا ماعرفش انجليزي !! لا وأية ! عشان انا   مش بترجم يبقى مش بعرف انجليزي !! هاهاها ، انت جايب كام في ثانوي عام ؟!






 ومعنى كون ان الترجمة السبعينية بعا اختلافات اكثر من باقي الشواهد النصية الاخرى مجتمعة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا ، امال مكبرها لك ليه ، بس الصراحة انت لسة ماسقطش في الجزء ده زي ما انا مرتب ، اتكلم اكتر في الجزء ده عشان توصل لما اريد !  !

وبالمناسبة ، قول لي ، هو اية هدف النقد النصي أصلا وما الداعي له ؟






حقيقة قد  مللنا من  ذلك ، بدء من اثبات جهلك باللغة العبرية ثم تحليل  المخطوطات  العبرية ، ثم  علم الخطاطة في المخطوطات العبرية ، ثم النقد النصي  للعهد  القديم

أنقر للتوسيع...

أما عن العبرية فالموضوع موجود ومازلت اكرر طلباتي التي اكررها ولم تجبني فيها !
واما عن النقد النصي للعهد القديم فالمشاركات كلها تشهد !






فهو يقول عني انني مدلس

أنقر للتوسيع...



دا انا بقول :





لن اصفك بالمدلس في هذه المرة

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت مش عارف معنى كلمة " لن " !!
يعني اقول " لن " تقول لي اني بقول عليك مدلس هنا ؟






قلنا  من قبل ان عامل القدم هو المحك والمعيار الرئيس في ترجيح القراءة الصحيحة

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا مدلس ، انت استخدمته هو فقط وقلت ان به يمكن حسم جميع الحالات !!





 ولهذا فقد ذكرت افضليته سابقاً وفاعليته عن باقي العناصر الاخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

من فضلك ، ارنا هذا المزعوم ؟





واشمل  باقي العناصر في جملة واحدة فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، دي مش العناصر ، دي النتائج التي توصل لها العلماء ، ثم بعد ذلك ذكر العناصر ( العوامل ) :

خامساً: القواعد التي وضعها العلماء للوصول إلى القراءات الصحيحة:  وقد  تمكن العلماء من تحديد القراءات الأصلية للقراءات المتنوعة بوضع  قواعد  استنبطوها من دراساتهم الدقيقة المخطوطات وخبرتهم الطويلة في ممارسة النقد   النصي العلمي وهي: 
…تفضيل القراءة الموجودة في المخطوطة الأقدم لأنها أقرب لأصل، لأنه كلما  كانت المخطوطة أقدم كانت أدق وأصح.
…تفضيل القراءة الصعبة عن القراءة السهلة لضمان دقتها وعدم محاولة  تبسيطها، وهذه القراءات تتوفر في عائلة النص الإسكندري.
… تفضيل القراءة التي توضح القراءات الأخرى التي  بها شئ من التنوع في حروف الهجاء.
…القراءات التي توردها مخطوطات وترجمات من مناطق جغرافية مختلفة، هي  الأفضل، لعدم وجود احتمال تأثير هذه المخطوطات من بعضها البعض.
…تفضيل القراءة التي تماثل أسلوب كاتب النص الأصلي المعتاد بدرجة  كبيرة.
…تفضيل القراءة التي لا تتأثر بالعقائد الطائفية.
…تفضيل القراءة الأقصر في حالة القراءة التي بها زيادة  للإيضاح.
…تفضيل القراءة الأطول في حالة القراءة المختصرة بشكل واضح.
…كما وضع العلماء أيضاً قواعد التسلسل الجيلي أو الأصولي Genealogy لتصحيح القراءات المتنوعة والوصول بكل دقة إلى  القراءة الأصلية الصحيحة لهذه القراءات. ويقدم لنا العلماء الرسم التالي(43):  






فهل ذكر بسيط هنا عوامل لم نذكرها ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ ، دي مش عوامل أصلاً ، دي نتائج ، حتى شوف :





ثم  قاموا بدراسة هذه الأجزاء   التي لها قراءات متنوعة  دراسة علمية  دقيقة  وقابلوها معا وعملوا لها   مقارنات حتى توصلوا لعدة  نتائج هامة وحاسمة،  وهي: 

أنقر للتوسيع...





 الم يقل في صدر كلامه " المخطوطة الاقدم هي الاصح والادق " ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل   قال أن هذه هى النتائج التي توصل لها العلماء من حصر القراءات فقط ، ولم   يقل ان هذه هى العوامل او القواعد الخاصة بالنقد النصي كما اثبتنا ،






فاين التدليس هنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

التدليس ، أنك قلت ان هذا هو العامل الوحيد وقلت ان جناب القمص هو من قال بأحادية هذا العامل فقط ! وهذا هو التدليس ...

لا مجال للهروب ..





وتعالى لاريك العوامل التي كتبها بسيط

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا احتاج ان اتعلم منك شيء لانك لا تعلم اصلا شيء ويكفيني أنك اثبت بنفسك انك مدلس حين قلت "  العوامل " فشكرا لك ..





وتعالوا لنطبق هذه العوامل ، ولنرى هل يوجد محك ومعيار رئيس حاكم سوى القدم ام لا

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا   تلبيس ايضا لا يمر على مولكا ، انت لم تقل بوجود أكثر من عامل ولكن هذه   العوامل معيارها الحاكم هو القدم ، بل قلت بأحاديته في الحكم على النص وهذا   هو الخطأ فلا تعوم خطأك ..





وهو ما بح صوتنا في تفهيمنا وتعليمنا لهم ، ولكن دون جدوى

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل   أن هذا ما اريد ان اعلمه لك منذ إدعائك بأحادية المعيار للقدم فقط ، وقلت   لك بهذا المعيار ، السبعينيية تقضى على الموضوع تماماً !..





فهيا افصل لنا من خلال هذا البند بين مخطوطتين

أنقر للتوسيع...

مين اصلاً اللي وضع القراءة القمرانية في محك مع الماسوري لكي أطبقها ؟!!





قراءة المخطوط " ا " : طارق

قراءة المخطوط " ب " : احمد

أنقر للتوسيع...

مين دول ؟ 





وافصل لنا ايضا من خلال هذا العنصر في نصنا .... وافهم جيدا اولا معنى كلام بسيط ومعنى غيره هنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا   ، وغلاوة النبي لاتفهمنا ، على الأقل نلاقي مادة دسمة نثبت فيها مدى   معرفتك بالنقد النصي للعهد القديم في المشاركات التالية ، امال هاعديلك   مشاركة واحدة من غير اختراعاتك ؟!

اشرح لنا كلام القمس بسيط !





وقد    راينا كيف ان كلا من البشيتا والفولجات مافعل مترجميهم سوى انهم وضعوا    النصوص العبرية والترجوم والسبعينية واخذوا يترجموا منهم .... اي تاثير  تام   

أنقر للتوسيع...

وبعد أن رأينا كذبك هنا رأينا جميعا ماذا فعلته بك ...





وهيا افصل لنا بين القراءتين سنين كسنين الاجير

أنقر للتوسيع...

قراة الترجوم الآرامي ، دخلتها في الحسبان هنا كمان ؟!! ربنا يشفيك !





وبعدت تماما  عن اسلوب كاتب النص

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ   منطقي كالعادة ، هنا السبعينيية ربطت النبوة التالية بالسابقة وجعلتهم   أصلا نبوة واحدة فلو كنت تقرأ في السبعينيية ما كانت عرفت اصلا انه توجد   نبوتين وبالتالي لم تكن لتعرف أن هنا نبوة محذوف أولها وبالتالي فلا غرابة   ان النبوة " الواحدة " تكون أطول قليلاً !!






 هل انت انكرت قراءة مسا بعراف مثلا لانها هذه النبوءة تثبت ذكر لنبي الاسلام في كتاب اشعياء مثلا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههههههههه مش قلت لك ابقى ادي تحذير ؟!!

فين أنا أنكرت القراءة ؟ لماذا لا يجرؤ المسلم على ان يقتبس كلامي بدلا من ان يكذب ويضع كلاما على لساني لم انطق به !!؟

ونعود لنقول : 



دا    انا عمال اترجاك انك تسترجل شوية وتوريني ازاي بعد كل موافقاتي هاتكون    النصوص دي بتبشر بني ! ومازلت تصر على الهروب من السؤال الحقيقي وها انا    اكرره لك مرة أخرى :


إفترض اي فرضية وقل لي كيف ستجعل هذه النبوة عن خراب أرض العرب تقول بقدوم نبي الإسلام !!


أصبحت  لا تثبت اي شيء إلا وهمك عن طريق كتابته في الموضوع فقط !

وانا اتحداك أن تريني كيف ستثبت هذا الوهم !





 فانكرتها لانها متاثرة بالعقيدة الاسلامية ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا   فعلا فعلا ، ربنا يكملك بعقلك ، قراءة النص العبري في العهد القديم  متأثرة  بالعقيدة الإسلامية التي جاءت في في القرن السابع الميلادي ، فعلا  فعلا ،  ربنا يشفيك !!






 هل عرفت الان لماذا المخطوط الاقدم هو الاصح ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، عرفنا !





 وهل عرفت الان لماذا هو المعيار الحقيقي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، عرفنا !





واعذروه يا اخوه لانه لا يعرف ان المسيحي = نصراني

أنقر للتوسيع...

ننتظرك هنا كالرجال :  مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !


هل تجرؤ ؟


هل افلستم يا مسلمي العالم أن تناقشون هذا الموضوع معي ؟!!





الانبا روفائيل

أنقر للتوسيع...





الانبا موسى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الأنبا   موسى والأنبا رافائيل يقولون هذا تأثراً بالثقافة الإسلامية التي مع  الوقت  محت اللغة الام القبطية فكيف نستغرب من إنتشار الألفاظ الإسلامية مع   إختفاء لغة كاملة بتمامها من المعاملات اليومية ؟ وهذا ما يحدث في بعض   الترجمات !


 تعالوا لنرى الشهادة القوية جداً والتفصيلية ايضاً للقديس العظيم البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي حامي الإيمان في دفاعه ضد  المهرطق آريوس وبدعته الغريبة ..     والتي ينقلها لنا الأنبا  أغريغوريوس المتنيح أسقف البحث العلمي والدراسات  العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة  القبطية في  موسوعته العملاقة جدا الجزء الخاص  باللاهوت المقارن صـ 99





* *
الشهادة الأخرى ينقلها لنا الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمي المتنيح في موسوعته فيقول :

**




*​*هذا عن الشهادات الآبائية وقد أتيت بها من قديسيين وسبب التسمية باننا بإسم المسيح نُسمى  ..

* *ولو كانت الأدلة تؤخذ من لغات أخرى فنأخذ الدليل من القرآن نفسه باللغة الإنجليزيية :
* * 002.113 
YUSUFALI: The Jews say: "The Christians have naught (to stand) upon; and  the Christians   say: "The Jews have naught (To stand) upon." Yet they (Profess to)   study the (same) Book. Like unto their word is what those say who know   not; but Allah will judge between them in their quarrel on the Day of   Judgment.           
PICKTHAL: And the Jews say the Christians follow nothing (true), and the            Christians say   the Jews follow nothing (true); yet both are readers of the ******ure.   Even thus speak those who know not. Allah will judge between them on  the  Day of Resurrection concerning that wherein they differ.           
SHAKIR: And the Jews say: The Christians do not follow anything  (good) and the Christians say:   The Jews do not follow anything  (good) while they recite the (same)   Book. Even thus say those who  have no knowledge, like to what they say;   so Allah shall judge between them on the day of resurrection in what   they  differ. 





 002.120           
YUSUFALI:            Never will the Jews or the Christians be   satisfied with thee  unless thou follow their form of religion. Say:   "The Guidance of Allah,-that is the (only) Guidance." Wert thou to   follow their desires after the knowledge which hath reached thee, then   wouldst thou find neither Protector nor helper against Allah.           
PICKTHAL:            And the Jews will not be pleased with thee, nor will the              Christians,   till thou follow their creed. Say: Lo! the guidance of Allah (Himself)   is Guidance. And if thou shouldst follow their desires after the   knowledge which hath come unto thee, then wouldst thou have from Allah   no protecting guardian nor helper.           
SHAKIR:            And the Jews will not be pleased with you, nor the              Christians   until you follow their religion. Say: Surely Allah's guidance, that is   the (true) guidance. And if you follow their desires after the  knowledge  that has come to you, you shall have no guardian from Allah,  nor any  helper.           


http://www.usc.edu/schools/college/crcc/engagement/resources/****s/muslim/quran/002.qmt.html

* *يبقى قرأنك بيقول " Christians " وطبعا مستواك في اللغة يسمح لك بمعرفة معنى هذه الكلمة وما معنى " Christ " ...*​ *
*​ *
*​ *
*​*



فوضحنا انه كذاب

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم توضح شيء ولا تستطيع أن توضح عكس اي شيء أقوله فضلا على ان تثبت اني كذاب ! فليست انا الذي حلل لي ديني الكذب !! 





فقال 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا مدلس ، قلت :

ثالثا : معيار الإنتشار : هل قراءة " سنة " هى الأكثر انتشاراً أم قراءة " ثلاث " في الترجمة وفي العامل الزمني ؟
أما عن الإنتشار ، فحدث ولا حرج ، فتقريبا ( أقول تقريبا لكي لا أدعي العلم  الكامل ) كل التراجم القديمة التي للعهد القديم تذكر كلمة " سنة " ولا  تذكر " ثلاث " سنين مطلقاً ودعونا ترى أجزاء صغيرة                      





ولا داعي لان تؤلهني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

إذن فأنت تعترف انك لست كامل العلم ، فإذن أنت تقول ما قلته ان حرفياً فلماذا تتسافل علىّ ؟

مع اني مستواي انا اعلى من مستوى كل المسلمين في كل العصور مجتمعين ولكني أيضا لست كالله !!






 فانت وضعته لتستشهد لتقول انه يشهد لقراءة سنة وقلت

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا كاذب ، قد قلت :






اه يا ويحي من هذه العقول التي لا تقرأ ولا تفهم ولا تقتبس ولا تحاول حتى ان تجادل بعلم !

انظر الى كلامي يا هداك الله !




     أرجو المعذرة إن حدث تكرار فكما تعرفون أن الكتاب المقدس له ترجمات بكل       لغات العالم تقريبا حتى إني حذفت الكثير من هذه اللغات لان المنتدى لا       يقبلها بشكل صحيح لعدم التكويد فيه فحذفتها ولكن لكثرتها فقد ينتج  بعض      التكرارات  فتجاوزوا عنها وبعض الترجمات المُشفرة فسامحوني ، وهذا  معروف  عن      الكتاب المقدس على عكس كتاب آخر لا يستطيع قراءُه أن  يترجموه فقط  الى      الإنجليزية وليس اللغت الصعبة ، وهذا دليل ان كتابهم  للعرب فقط  وليتهم     يفهموه ! 

أنقر للتوسيع...






 و عذراً إن حدث أي خطأ .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

فلكثرتها     لا اجزم بأني قرأها كلها وهذا ليس كل التراجم التي لدي بل أني لو اريتك     التراجم لما عرفت ان تعدهم الا بعد مرات من خطأ العد ! والذي يؤكد هذا  ان    قراءة الترجوم لم اميزها بوضع اللون الأحمر كما دلست انت واقتبست  كلامي    مظللا بالأحمر ! حيث وضعت انت كلامي في الصورة :





אְרֵיכִדנָןאְמַריוילִיבְסֹוףשְנַיָאכִשנֵיאְגִירָאוִיסוּףכָליְקָרְהֹוןדעַרבָאֵי׃
TgJ

أنقر للتوسيع...

فمن اين اتيت ايها الأمين بهذه التظليلة بالأحمر ؟! فأنا وضعت النص بهذه الصورة :




16 אְרֵיכִדנָןאְמַריוילִיבְסֹוףשְנַיָאכִשנֵיאְגִירָאוִיסוּףכָליְקָרְהֹוןדעַרבָאֵי׃وهذا    دليل اني لم  الحظ الكلمة ، لأن العدد الذي يشهد لقراءة سنة لا تحصى   نسبته  لأي قراءة  اخرى هنا ! هذا بالإضافة الى ان الترجوم لم يؤيد أصلاً   قمران  لانه لا يوجد  فيه كلمة " ثلاثة " ولان الترجوم هو تفسيري اقرب منه   الى  نسخي ولذلك وجب  حمل كلمة " سنين " على امعنى لا على انتقال النص  فحتى  هذا  لا يخدمك ! حظ  أوفر في المرة القادمة !



أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2631883&postcount=82

**



فهل هذا يقول سنة

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا   ، لا يقول سنة وثلا ثلاثة ، ووضعه هنا هو خطأ غير مقصود مني نتيجة كثرة   ترجمات الكتاب المقدس عكس الكتاب الذي لا يمكن ترجمته الى اي ترجمة أخرى !






طبعا هذه ليست مسبة مادية ... بل مسبة روحية

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا بالطبع ، هذا ليس كلامي وهذه ليست مسبة أصلاً ! بل هى وصف حقيقي !
مالي انا ! ، قلت لك مولكا مش بيشتم !





 المهم ان كلمة شعب ، لا يعنى بها المسلمين ولا يشتهر المسلمين بكلمة " شعب المسلمين "

أنقر للتوسيع...

ومين قال أن قائل المقولة دي يقصد المسلمين أصلاً ؟!

سمعت مرة في حياتك عن " الشعب العربي " !!

سمعت أم كلثوم وهى بتقول " انا الشعب " !؟





فبالفعل وضحنا موقف البشيتا والفولجات في اكثر من موضع

أنقر للتوسيع...

ورأيت   ماذا فعلت بك في كل موقع ، الآن تحولت طريقتك في الحوار إلى الآتي ،   الأجزاء التي تكلمت فيها وقمت بالرد عليك بعدها ، لا تقوم انت بالرد على   فيها ، بل أجدك تكرر أنك " قمت بالرد " وتأتي لي بالردود السابقة !! طيب ما   انا رديت بالفعل عليها !





ولخصناه في صورة واحدة ممتازة اعلاه

أنقر للتوسيع...

ماتفكرنيش   بالجزء ده ، دا انت اللي شفته فيه مش شوية ، لدرجة اني مكسوف لك يا رجل !   وبفكر أحذفه عشان تعرف تكمل حياتك وتنسى اللي حصل ..:99:






 انا اريد فقط ان اشير الي اخلاق هذا النصراني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما قلنا مافيش نصراني !! قرانك بيقول كدة مش أنا ، بيقول : Christians




 أنظروا إلى الجزء التالي هذا ، ألم أقل لكم انه لديه إنفصام في الشخصية ،، بصوا قال لي اية ،،





 فلا تعليق على قذارة اخلاق هؤلاء الرعاع

أنقر للتوسيع...

شوفوا بقى بعدها قال لي اية :





 لذا فلن ارد عليه


أنقر للتوسيع...


معلش أنا عارف ان الجو حر وممكن يخيل لك انك تفعل الشيء ولا تفعله ، لذا إليك هذه المروحة 



لكي تنتعش وتستطيع إكمال الموضوع إلى المفاجأت الأخيرة ..







طيب جميل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أسف ، مستواك لا يصلح لأن تتعلم فضلا أن تحاور فضلا عن أن تقيم كلامي ..وطبعا كله بالأدلة زي ما شفت ، وسلم لي على وينجر !!





 هل الترجمات الحديثة مطابقة للنصوص ما قبل الميلاد ، وما بعده حتى في القرون المبكرة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

كم مرة لابد ان اكرر كلامي حتى تفهم ما به ؟ فلنكرره لكي يفهم :

                              حاضر ، هانزل بمستوى   الشرح الى اقل درجة ممكن حتى نأخذ بأيديكم ، انا  لم استشهد بالترجمات لكي   أؤكد صدقه ووثاقته ، فهذا معروف وهو خارج عن  موضوعنا الآن ، بينما استشهد   لأريك كيفية انتقال النص من القرن الثالث قبل  الميلاد الى الآن !!                      
*​*






 ما تقوله انت مصيبة

أنقر للتوسيع...

مصيبة عليك ؟ بإذن الله ماتقاطعش ..





فكم اثبتنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليست مشكلتي أنك تترك هذا النص وتتجه لمناقشة الترجمة بكاملها !!!
فلن اضيع وقتي في افهامك فهذه عملية جينية فيك !




المهم ، كنت قد قلت له بالحرف الواحد :





 1. انت تقول " كل " ، فانا أطالبك ، بـ 5 قصص للأطفال مترجمة بكل لغات العالم ! سننتظرها ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

كام قصة دول يا جماعة ؟ خمسة صح ؟ ، بصوا بقى قال اية :





ساعطيك قصة واحدة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب ده افهمه ازاي بس كلامي ؟ لا بيفهم عربي ولا انجليزي ، اعمل له اية تاني !!





دا قصة اليس على كدة كتاب قانوني ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لانها من قصص الأولين طبعاً ،،

( الأعراف 176 ) ، ( يوسف 3 ) 





بما ان عدد الترجمات عندك هو معيار الصحة

أنقر للتوسيع...

شوفوا يا جماعة بساطة السؤال وهروبه منه : إقتبس لي من كلامي نص أقول فيه أن عدد الترجمات هو معيار الصحة !






 هو الكتاب المقدس ترجم لكام لغة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه....





نحن لا يوجد عندنا ترجمات للقرآن 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لان القران ليس كتاب إلهي ولذلك لا يمكن ترجمته ولا إلى لغة واحدة لأنه ليس للعالمين ،، وهذا يناقض ،،

الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2)





بل عندنا ترجمات لمعاني القرآن الكريم

أنقر للتوسيع...

وبما   ان هناك أشياء في القرآن لا معنى مباشر لها مثل الحروف ومثل الكلمات   المختلف على معناها أصلا بالعربية فلا توجد ولا ترجمة ولا معاني !!





والمفاجاة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا ابني مافيش حاجة اسمها مفاجأة مع مولكا !!!






اسمع بسيط وهو يقول :

النص العبري هو الأصل النص اليوناني ترجمة توصيل المعاني ولما النص اليوناني عشان يوصل المعاني زي ما حضرتك لسه كاتب وقايل بالحرف الواحد ترجمات القرآن لا تحسب عليه
وأنا أتفق معاك أن ممكن المترجم يقع في أخطاء دا شيء طبيعي لكن نفس الوضع    هقولهولك في جملة واحدة ما قلته عن ترجمات القرآن ليست قرآن وترجمات الكتاب المقدس ليست هي الكتاب المقدس إنما هي ترجمات

حمل من هنا

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZCTJ9BTY

أنقر للتوسيع...


آه يا مدلس ويا أفاق ويا كذاب !
أهذا كل ما قاله في الدقيقتين ؟؟ ألا تستحي وانت تضع الملف الصوتي والتفريغ   له من إنكشاف فضيحتك ؟ يبدو انك تريد تسجيل رقما قياسياً في عدد تدليساتك   في موضوع واحد !!

تعالوا نِفَرّغ الجزء اللي اتكسف الزميل عديم الأمانة في كتابته : يقول القمص في البداية :

" الأخ إيجي وينر سأل عن الأعمار ، أو تلميذ ايجي وينر سأل عن الفارق    الأعمار الموجودة في الترجمة السبعينيية والترجمة ( خطأ تكراري ) ، والنص   العبري ، يجب أن تعرف يا عزيزي حقيقة جوهرية ..... "

إذن عن ماذا يتكلم القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ؟!!
عن الأعمار !!! وطبعا معروف يقصد اية !!

فلماذا يدلس هذا المحاور ويقتص التسجيل من أوله ليطمس الحق ؟!!

بالفعل الترجمة السبعينيية هى ترجمة والنص العبري هو الأًل ولا خلاف في هذا   وبالطبع اي ترجمة يمكن أن تخطيء ! ولا خلاف في هذا ايضاً ، واما عن "   توصيل المعاني " فهو يتكلم هنا عن " الأعمار " وليس عن كل الترجمة   السبعينيية ولم يقل أنها كلها ترجمة للمعنى وللمعني فقط !! وهذا ما يدلس   فيه الزميل مرة أخرى !!

وأما في حالة القرآن فلا يمكن أصلا ترجمته ، اي ان الإمكانية غير موجودة   وهذا ليس الحاصل في الكتاب المقدس لان هذا الجزء أرقام ومترجم بالفعل ! فهل   لن يعرفوا كيف تترجم الأرقام !!
وهذا التدليس الثاني أن يحاول ان يساوي بين قرانه الذي لا يمكن ترجمته أبداً وبين الترجمة السبعينيية !! 


طيب نعرف منين ان القمص بيتكلم عن هنا فقط الآن ؟ نشوف كلام القمص ...

في كتاب ، التجسد الإلهي ودوام بتولية العذراء ، وفي الفصل الثالث ، يقول :

وقد   اختار  الوحى الكلمة الأولى "عولما" للعذراء مريم فى سفر اشعياء النبى   للدلاله على انها  كانت فتاة ناضجة وفى سن الزواج، كما إنها كانت ستكون تحت   وصايا خطيب وذلك حسب  الترتيب الإلهى لحمايتها عند الحمل والولادة. 
ولكن الوحى  أيضاً الهم مترجمى الترجمة  السبعينية فترجموا كلمة "ها العذراء(عولما).." إلى "ها العذراء  (بارثينوس).."   اى ترجموها "بارثينوس" عذراء منفصله لم تعرف رجلآ قط ولم يترجمها    "نيانيس" للدلاله على انها ستكون عذراء دائمآ ولن تعرف رجلآ قط لأن محتوى   الأية يدل  ويؤكد على هذا المعنى وأن الفتاة المقصودة وإن كانت ستكون ناضجة   وتحت وصايا خطيب  إلا إنها ستكون عذراء لم ولن تعرف رجلآ قط "بارثينوس"   رغم خطبتها ليوسف. 





وفي الفصل السابع :


فكلمة  "يظللك" التى استخدمها الملاك فى قوله "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك"(8)، فى اليونانية "epeskiazen"  إبيسكيازين هى نفس الكلمة التى استخدمها الوحى فى "سكن" الرب فى خيمة الاجتماع، فى  الترجمة السبعينية،  وهى ترادف "شكن" اى يسكن فى العبرية، اى ان قوة الله التى ظللت العذراء هى نفس  القوة التى سكنت فى خيمة الاجتماع،



فهل بعد هذا عندما نقول عليه أنه مدلس نكون نسبه ام نصفه ؟!!


 عرفت انك جاهل ومدلس زي ما قولتلك اجوف المحتوى ؟





اما عن كلامه عن القرآن الكريم

وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أصبر أصبر أصبر ، هو شاء أم لا ؟!!
أصلي هنا في حاجة جميلة 





 نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا طبعا....





 نَحْنُ  نَقُصُّ  عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ بِمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ  هَذَا  الْقُرْآنَ  وَإِنْ كُنْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ (3)  إِذْ  قَالَ  يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ   كَوْكَبًا  وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ (4) يوسف

أنقر للتوسيع...

دي احسن القصص عشان مأخوذة من الكتاب المقدس 





 ثم يكمل المولى عز وجل في حكاية هذه القصة الرائعة الجميلة المليئة بالمواعظ والعبر

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالفعل ، ويقول أن يوسف ، همّ بإمرأة فرعون !! وقبلها قال " همت به "!!

يا سلام على القصص ..

تعالى نشوف رأي العرب في كلام القرآن ،،


وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكَ وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ   أَكِنَّةً أَنْ يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا وَإِنْ يَرَوْا كُلَّ   آيَةٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوكَ يُجَادِلُونَكَ  يَقُولُ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (25)



وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا قَالُوا قَدْ سَمِعْنَا لَوْ نَشَاءُ لَقُلْنَا مِثْلَ هَذَا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (31)

وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ مَاذَا أَنْزَلَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (24)

لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا هَذَا مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (83)

وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا (5)

لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَذَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (68)

 وَالَّذِي قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ لَكُمَا أَتَعِدَانِنِي أَنْ   أُخْرَجَ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ الْقُرُونُ مِنْ قَبْلِي وَهُمَا يَسْتَغِيثَانِ   اللَّهَ وَيْلَكَ آمِنْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ فَيَقُولُ مَا هَذَا   إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (17)

 إِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ آيَاتُنَا قَالَ أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (15) 

إِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ آيَاتُنَا قَالَ أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (13)


إذن القرآن هو أساطير الأولين ..





 هذا كلامكم يا نصارى وليس كلام مسلم محمدي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يتبع يا محمدي ..






سفر القضاة الاصحاح السادس عشر
ثم ذهب شمشون إلى غزة فصادف هناك امرأة بغيا، فدخل عليها

فما هي الحكمة التي خرجنا بها من هذا القصص

أنقر للتوسيع...

استفدنا   أن الإنسان مهما كان لا يعتمد على قواه ومعرفته بل على الله بل يجتاز في   هذه الحياة بكل وداعة وخوف وتدقيق ( طبعا الخوف اللي هنا مقصود به مخافة   الرب ) ..

تماماً كما أنا ، فمع اني استطيع ان اسحق كل أفكار كل المسلمين الخاطئة بكل   بساطة إلا أني لا اعتمد على قوتي ومعرفتي بل على الله ولذا أكرر دائماً :


لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح ابيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم ( متى 10 : 20 )
لاني انا اعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها ( لوقا 21 : 15 ) 

وهذا الموضوع مثال عملي على ذلك فأنت طُنت بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة من معانِ !! وطحنت ليس فقط في شيء واحد ؟ بل في كل شيء !!

فتأمل الموضوع ستعرف معنى الآية ،،،
 يتبع بالطبع ..




 *


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*
وأما عن المشكل الذي أدخلت نفسك فيه وهو قولك :









فما هي الحكمة التي خرجنا بها من هذا القصص

أنقر للتوسيع...

فأقول لك :


ما هي الحكمة التي خرجنا بها من هذا القصص :

 الحروف:السورة
 الر: يونس ، هود ، يوسف ، إبراهيم ، الحجر
 الم: البقرة ، آل عمران ، العنكبوت ، الروم ، لقمان ، السجدة
 المر: الرعد
 المص: الأعراف
 حم: غافر، فصلت ، الزخرف ، الدخان ، الجاثية ، الأحقاف
 حم عسق: الشورى
 ص: ص
 طس: النمل
 طسم: الشعراء ، القصص
 طه: طه
 ق: ق
 كهيعص: مريم
 ن: القلم
 يس: يس



يلا ، أخبرنا ، ما معنى هذا الكلام العاقل الموزون الذي يفهمه كل مسلم بسيط بكل سهولة ويسر !!

وملحوظة لكي لا تخطي : لا تتكلم في ان الحروف هنا مشبكة وليست حرفاً حرفاً ...


وبالمرة كمان ، قولنا أية اللي كنت هاتشعر بيه بإختلات لو كان الحروف " ك ه ي ع ص "  تم كتابتها "  ب خ ط ظ ع و " !

اية الفرق يعني بين الحروف دي والحروف دي !!

يلا ، ابدع 






 





فهذه هي اساطير الاولين

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم نتكلم عن القرآن لكي تقول عنه هذا !






رؤيا يوحنا الاصحاح الثاني عشر
1.    وَظَهَرَتْ آيَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ: امْرَأَةٌ مُتَسَرْبِلَةٌ بِالشَّمْسِ، وَالْقَمَرُ تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْهَا، وَعَلَى رَأْسِهَا إِكْلِيلٌ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كَوْكَباً،


أنقر للتوسيع...

مالها دي ؟





وهو  ان ساغ ان نسميه رد

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليه بس ؟ دا انا بقول ربنا يهديك ويشفيك لأنك مريض ! وصعب ان تفهم !! :heat:

وسأعطيك    مثال بأنك لا تفهم حتى الكلام المكتوب وهذا هو ما عرفته بمجرد ان سألت   هذا  السؤال ، لان كلمكم تنقلون من بعضكم البعض بكل جهلٍ ! فما كان مني إلا   ان  اضحك عليك بحركة ظريفة لأجعلك تدلس كالعادة وأري للناس كم تدليسك ،،


كان قد قال :





ولتروا كيف ان لب عقيدتهم غير مفهوم بالنسبة له

أنقر للتوسيع...


بيقول أية ؟ ان لب عقيدتنا مش مفهوم صح ؟ جبت حاجة من عندي ؟

طيب تعالوا نشوف دلل على الكلام ده بإنه جاب كلام بيقول اية ،،





كتاب منطق الثالوث 
هنري بولاد

عجز العقل عن استيعاب كل الحقائق المختصّة بالثالوث : 

موضوعنا الذي سننقاشه الآن هو " الثالوث الأقدس في محكمة العقل ". يحاول  الإنسان أنْ يضع الثالوث الأقدس، سرّ الله كلّه،    في ميزان عقله. وقد يكون  هذا طموحًا، إنْ لم يكن غرورًا وكبرياءً، إذ   كيف يستطيع الإنسان المحدود،  بعقله المحدود، أنْ يقيِّم ويضع في ميزان   عقله سرّ الثالوث الأقدس، الذي هو  سرّ الله؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل رأيتم عن ماذا يتكلم بالتكبيرات التي فعلتها أم تحتاجون شرح لبيان تدليسه ؟!!

هل يستطيع اي إنسان أن يحصر الله غير المحدود في فهمه المحدود ؟!!! هل هذا السؤال يحتاج لدليل للإجابة عليه !!

كيف يستطيع لإنسان المحدود ان يحصر الله غير المحدود !! هذا من الجهة الطبيعية والعقلية !

تعالوا بقى نشوف التدليس ،،، شوفوا اللي بعد كده :

* *ولعلّ   بعضنا يذكر قصة القديس أوغسطينس، الفيلسوف الكبير الذي عاش في القرن   الخامس الميلادي، وهو من أعظم شخصيّات تاريخ الكنيسة. كان يتمشّى في أحد   الأيّام على شاطئ البحر ذهابًا وإيابًا، يتأمّل في الثالوث الأقدس، ويحاول   أنْ يحلّ مشاكله، ليرى كيف يمكن أن يكون ثلاثة في واحد، وواحدًا في ثلاثة.   وبينما هو كذلك، رأى طفلاً وقد حفر حفرة صغيرة على الشاطئ وراح يملأ هذه   الحفرة من ماء البحر بواسطة صدفة صغيرة. إبتسم له أوغسطينس وقال له: ماذا   تفعل؟ أجاب : أريد أنْ أضع البحر في هذه الحفرة. قال  له  أوغسطينس: هذا مستحيل، يا حبيبي، لأنّ الحفرة صغيرة جدًا. فردّ عليه   الطفل: كذلك أنت عندما تحاول أنْ تضع الثالوث الأقدس، وهو أعمق الأسرار فى   عقلك المحدود. واختفى الطفل من أمام أوغسطينس.

لا   أعلم هل هذه القصّة واقعيّة أمّ خياليّة، لكنّ المهم أنَّ الغرض منها  واضح،  وهو أنَّ الإنسان يجد نفسه عاجزًا، حين يحاول أنْ يضع سرّ الله في  عقله  المحدود.
*​*

والسؤال ، أين قال أن الثالوث غير مفهوم ؟


اما الإستشهاد الثاني فهو كوميدي جدا ويبين مدى عقل هؤلاء البشر !
أنظروا :





علم اللاهوت النظامي
جيمس أنس

هل يلزم رفض تعليم مُعلَنٍ من الله لأننا نعجز عن إدراكه؟

لا، لأن عقولنا محدودة،  عاجزة بقدر ما عندنا الآن من النور عن إدراك الأسرار الدينية في طبيعة  الله. ولذلك يعلن الله لنا في كتابه العزيز بوحي الروح القدس عن شخصه  الكريم ما لا يمكن أن ندركه من أنفسنا بقوة عقولنا القاصرة. وليس في هذا  الإعلان شيء ضد العقل، ولكنه يسمو على العقل، فينير الروح القدس العقل  والقلب ليدرك من الإعلان الإلهي ما يعجز عن إدراكه بالعقل البشري.

أنقر للتوسيع...



شايفيين الكلام بيقول أية ؟

ويقول بأنها لا تناقض العقل بل تسمو عليه ! 

الصراحة لا تعليق على مستوى هذه العقول !!





دائرة المعارف الكتابية :

عقيدة الثالوث ليس لها برهان عقلاني :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لا يمكن إثبات عقيدة الثالوث بالعقل لأنها تسمو عن أدراك العقل، إذ ليس لها    شبيه في الطبيعة الروحية للإنسان المخلوق على صورة الله. فالثالوث  الأقدس   فريد لا مثيل له في الكون كله، وعليه فليس ثمة ما يعيننا على  فهمه.

أنقر للتوسيع...


فأولاً : هذا تدليس معهود وبتر مقصود ومغزى مردود ولنستكمل ما بتره الزميل :

ثالثا ــ عقيدة الثالوث ليس لها برهان عقلاني :

لا يمكن إثبات عقيدة الثالوث بالعقل لأنها تسمو    عن أدراك العقل، إذ ليس لها شبيه في الطبيعة الروحية للإنسان المخلوق  على   صورة الله. فالثالوث الأقدس فريد لا مثيل له في الكون كله، وعليه  فليس  ثمة  ما يعيننا على فهمه. ومع ذلك بذلت ما جاء عديدة لإيجاد برهان عقلاني على الثالوث الإلهي. وهناك اثنان من الأدلة العقلية لهما جاذبية خاصة لدى المفكرين عبر كل العصور المسيحية.    أولهما مشتق من مضمون " الإدراك الذاتي " والآخر من " الحب "، فكلاهما  ــ   الحب والإدراك الذاتي ــ يتطلبان وجود من يتجه إليه فعلهما. فإذا  علمنا  أن  الله محب وذاتي الإدراك، فلابد أن  يكون في وحدانيته نوع من  التعدد، ومن هذا المنطلق قام العديد من المفكرين بتقديم هاتين الحجتين في صور مختلفة.

قام بشرح البرهان الأول عالم لاهوتي كبير من القرن السابع عشر هو    "بارثولوميو كيكرمان " Partholome Keckmann 1614م )، فقال : الله فكر ذاتي    الإدراك، ولا بد لفكر الله من موضوع كامل يتجه إليه فعل التفكير، ويكون    أزليا معه، ولكي يكون كاملا فلابد أن يكون هو الله، ولما كان الله واحدا،    فلابد أن يكون هذا الموضوع هو الله الواحد.

وينطبق نفس الأمر على البرهان المشتق من طبيعة الحب , ولعل أول من شرح هذا    البرهان هو فالنتيوس حيث قال أن " الله محبة " ولكن الحب لا يكون حبا  بغير   وجود محبوب. ثم أثرى أوغسطينوس هذا المفهوم ــ ليس على أساس نظرية  انبعاث   ــ فهو يحلل هذا " المحب " الذي هو الله في الثلاثي المكون من "  المحب " و  "  المحبوب " و " الحب ذاته "، ويرى في هذا الثلاثي تشبيها لله المثلث الاقانيم.    ولا يمكن أن ينصب حب الله المحب على العالم كمحبوب لان هذا يعتبر تطرفا،    إذ لابد أن يكون المحبوب شخصا، وان يكون شخصا مساويا لله في سرمديته  وقوته   وحكمته، ولما كان من المحال وجود جوهرين إلهيين، فلابد أن يكون  الاقنومان   جوهرا واحدا، وبذلك يؤدي مفهوم الحب إلى ثالوث " الحب والمحب  والمحبوب ".

ولكن كل هذه التشبيهات عرضة للجدل وللشطط، فالله لا مثيل له ولا شبيه وهو القائل : " فيمن تشبهونني فأساويه يقول القدوس " ( أش 40 : 25)






إذن يتضح لنا أن هذا المحمدي ، مدلس درجة اولى ، لأنه بتر ما قالته   الموسوعة ! فالموسوعة بعد ما وضعه تحديداً قالت ان هناك إثنان من الادلة   وان هذه الأدلة قد إستخدمها المفكرين عبر كل العصور وبعد هذا جاءت بكلام   القديس أوغسطينوس ( قديس من الآباء ) ، وبعد هذا عللت رفضها لهذه الأمثة   بأنها " نشبه الله بمساواته " وهذا خطأ حيث اننا عندما نشرح الثالوث نستخدم   تشبيهات وليس " مساويات " ! فحتى سببها كان في غير محله !



ومن أراد أن يقرأ رد الأستاذ إبراهيم القبطي على هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل : 

**http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=556040
http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=532722

**



 وكي اوفر عليه عناء التشبيهات مثل الشمس والخ من تشبيهات ، اعرفه بكلام هنري بولاد اليسوعي في تلك الجزئية :

أنقر للتوسيع...

وفره لنفسك فهو قال :





 بالحقيقة أكره تمامًا كل هذه التشبيهات لأنّها تشوّه مفهوم الثالوث، وهي غير مقنعة للعقل على الإطلاق.

أنقر للتوسيع...

فإن كانت غير مقنعه له فهى مقنعة لغيره ! وغيرها يمكن ان تكون مقنعة له وغير مقنعه لغيره !
فما علاقتنا بإقتناعه الشخصي بهذه التشبيهات أم لا ؟!!


والآن : نسأل سؤال بسيط جداً ونرى العقل : هل القرآن مخلوق أم لا أم خالقاً ؟



كنا قد سالناه أسئلة بسيطة سهلة ، وقلنا :






هو اله الإسلام محدود ام غير محدود ؟!
هو يعني اية اله الإسلام استوى على العرش ؟!
اين قال إله الإسلام لمحمده انا الله فأعبدوني ؟!
أين اعترض اله الإسلام على الثالوث المسيحي ؟!
أين نفى اله الإسلام الصلب والموت عن المسيح ؟!


أنقر للتوسيع...




المهم نكمل ...





فهذا سؤال اترفع عن الاجابة عنه

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا معلش ، اترفع واتخن واطول واقصر واعمل اللي عايزه بس جاوب ،،

                              هو اله الإسلام محدود ام غير محدود ؟!                      





يعني على وارتفع سبحانه وتعالى

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولاً : يعني قبل ما يعلى ويرتفع كان أية ؟!!
ثانياً : ما هى كيفيية الإستواء ؟





ودلوقتى نشوف الشرك بعينه ،،

كنت قد سالت وقلت :

 اين قال إله الإسلام لمحمده انا الله فأعبدوني ؟!

فماذا فعل ؟ قرأ السؤال فلم يعجبه صيغته ! فماذا فعل ؟ قام بتعديل السؤال نفسه إلى :

                              اين قال إله الإسلام لحضرة النبي الكريم محمد انا الله فأعبدوني ؟!                      


فلم   يعجبه ان انطق أسم نبيه بإسمه فقط ، وأضاف " لحضرة " ولم يضف بعد أسم "   الله " ، " جل جلاله " أو " سبحانه وتعالى " ، أفرأيتم أكثر من هذا شرك   إسلامي ؟

المهم نذكر السؤال مرة أخرى ونرى إجابته : اين قال إله الإسلام لمحمده انا الله فأعبدوني ؟!

فقال :





 رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا (65) مريم

أنقر للتوسيع...

فين هنا " أنا الله " ؟؟ ،، إذن جواب خاطيء ، حاول مرة أخرى ...

سرالي كان : أين قال إله الإسلام لمحمده انا الله ؟

يعني لازم تحقق ثلاث شروط ،،

المتكلم : الله نفسه
المُكَلَّم : محمد بنفسه
الكلام : انا الله 


فهنا جوابك لا يوجد فيه " انا الله " حرفياً ..





 قال اهل العلم :

أنقر للتوسيع...

وقال مولكا ، لا نريد إلا كلام الله نفسه !! فكلٌ يؤخذ منه ويرد !


إذن نكرر السؤال :  أين قال إله الإسلام لمحمده انا الله ؟





وهذا شامل جامع

أنقر للتوسيع...

نكرر السؤال :                               أين اعترض اله الإسلام على الثالوث المسيحي ؟!                      

حظ اوفر يا محمدي ،، سننتظر الجواب ..:99:





جملة غير صحيحة

أنقر للتوسيع...

أنت أقل من أن تفهم كلامي فضلا عن أن تصحح لي يا من بلا محتوى اصلاً !

فأنا لم اقل :                               أين منع اله الإسلام الصلب والموت عن المسيح ؟                      
فإلتزم بكلامي الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه كتابة من رجل رشيد !





 بل الصحيح ان تقول نفى الصلب والموت على الصليب للمسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

بعد   تصحيحي لك وتفويقي لك من غيبوبتك ، أقول ان هذا الكلام لا لزوم له ، لان   المسيح ليس معنا الآن أصلا بالجسد وكان معنا بالجسد في الماضي ، ولذلك   عندما اسأل عن " المسيح " فيكون سؤالي برمته في الماضي ، بمعنى أن النفي هو   نفس عن حدث في الماضي !!

فإلتزم محدودية عقلك الأقل من البشر العاديين جداً ولا تشطح !





وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (110) المائدة


أنقر للتوسيع...

فين هنا نفي الصلب والموت عن المسيح ؟





وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ    وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي   شَكٍّ  مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ   وَمَا  قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا (157) بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ   اللَّهُ  عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا (158)  النساء

أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا اليهود لم يقتلونه بأيديهم نفسها بل الرومان بتسليمهم إياه لهم 

إذن نحن نوافق على هذا الفكر لان الرومان هم الذين صلبوه والقرىن نفى هذا   عن اليهود وليس عن الرومان فالقرآن لم يقل " وما قتل وما صلب " ...





 وَمَكَرُوا وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ (54) إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ    وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ    فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ    مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ    (55) آل عمران

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا هو توفاه ورفعه إليه ،، نوافق على هذا 
نكرر السؤال :



                              أين نفى اله الإسلام الصلب والموت عن المسيح ؟                      





 ما هذه الاسئلة القديمة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب ما تحاول ترد عليها ؟






 الم يعرف النصارى  هناك التطور ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا لا لانهم انتهوا من زمان !! يعرفوا التطور إزاي !؟ فهم من عاصروا الثلاث حجرات وبول الإبل والبعير 





 بس قولي ... كخة بتتقال ازاي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

زي ما كتبتها انا ، عشان كلامي : لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه كتابة من رجل رشيد !



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*نكمل مع المرحوم أطال الله بقاؤه 

ولكن لأنه في هذا التوقيت الذي كان يرد فيه على كلامنا وجد من الادلة   الصاعقة ما يزيد على احتماله ، فستجدون أنه قد إستعاد كل طاقاته السُبابيّة   واللعنيّة وصار يشتم هنا وهناك في كل سطر تقريباً تجدون سباباً وكأنه في   مسابقى لأكثر مسلم يستطيع ان يملأ موضوعه سباباً ! ، لهذا سنترك له سبابه ،   ونرد على ما يستحق الرد بعد عملية الفلترة الأخلاقية لكلامه لكي لا نؤذي   أعينكم بهذه الألفاظ ..



كنت قد أخطات سهواً في وضع نص الترجوم بين الادلة في التراجم التي تؤيد   قراءة سنة ، وهذا خطأ حيث ان الترجوم هنا يقول " سنين " ولا يقول " سنة "   وكان هذا الخطأ بسبب كثرة التراجم الكثيرة للكتاب المقدس فلم الحظه ووضعته   كأدلة ولكن عندما نبهني ، اعتذرت عنه وسوف نعلق في المكان الخاص به هنا ..





ما الذي يدرينا انك وضعت اشياء اخرى خطا على نفس تلك الشاكلة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بسيطة ، لا يعوزك إلا الكشف عن ما وضعته لك ! ، إمال أنت محاور إزاي ؟!




 فنحن دائما ما نحب التأصيل والتحليل العلمي ، فلذلك نبين الامور ونوضحها

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا   هذا تدليس ، ليه ؟ ( ما هو كله بالأدلة عشان ماتفتكرش اني بشتمك ) ،  المهم  ، ليه ؟ أقول لك ، لما انا قلت اني وضعتها بالخطأ ، يبقى من الطبيعي  اني  لم اقرأها ، وطالما لم اقرأها ووضعتها بالخطأ ، إذن أنا لم أظلل  باللون  الاحمر عليها لاني أصلا لم الحظها فلو كنت لحظتها لما وضعتها أصلا ،  فعندما  انت تظلل باللون الأحمر وتقول اني وضعت هذه ، إذن انت تدلس ، لانك  بهذا  تريد ان تقول اني رأيتها وظللتها ثم تعمد وضعها بعد كل هذا ! ، وهذا   التدليس ، شفت ؟ لما بقول عليك مدلس بشرح لك السبب ، عشان ماتقولش شتيمة !




فهناك فرق بين من يكتب بخلفية علمية نزيهة

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يخليك 




وبين من يكتب في مولد وصاحبه  غايب

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا   عزيزي ، لم اكن في حاجة لهذا الإعتراف منك ، فتدليساتك في هذا الموضوع   والتي كشفتها بالدليل والبرهان أمام الكل تعفيك من الإعتراف على نفسك ،   فوفره قليلاً ..




ومن قال لك ان صحيح قراءة قمران ثلاث ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولا ثلاث ولا اربعة ولا سنين ولا اي حاجة تقدر تحطها وتقول ان دي نبوة عن نبيك !! وتحدي ليك وكل امتك 

وأما عن " سنين " يعني أنت كمان مش عايز اي قراءة غير قراءة الترجوم ؟! 

أم انك تعتبر قراءة قمران أصلا خطأ بإضافة " ثلاث " ؟ أفيدنا بمواهبك الخارقة للمعقولية ، العملية هاتحلو يا ولاد 




 ولذا سأكتفي هذه المرة بطلب منه دليل على ذلك الكلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

دليل على اية ؟

على ان الترجوك مش ترجمة وانما يميل الى الإضافة والحذف والتفسير ولا إية ؟
وأما عن استخدام الترجوم في النقد النصي فرددت عليك ولا داعي للتكرار ..

كان قد إتهمني بالجهل وقال أني انا قلت أن كلمة شلوش يوجد بها حرف الـ "   يود " وطالبته أكثر من مرة ليضع لنا الدليل على كلامه ، لأريكم كيف لا يفهم   هذا الشخص حتى الكلام العربي كما هى العادة له ، فأنظروا الكلام في  الصورة  التي وضعها ،،


لا حظوا ما سأكبره في كلامي والونه باللون الأحمر لتعرفوا كيف أنه لا يفهم كلامي ...






3. وهو الحرف الأخير اليود ولا اعرف ماذا ستقول هنا فمن قليل اخبرتنا أن اليود هو




بل هناك حرف ثالث وهو حرف " اليود ו" فلا اعلم اين ذهب من حساباته

أنقر للتوسيع...

 والآن تخبرنا ان اليود هو :




 بل أن المفاجأة هي أن الكلمة   الموجودة تحت كلمة شلوش هي كلمة בני وليست בלי أو כלי كما كنا قد فرضنا   تخمينا من قبل نتيجة صعوبة قراءتها .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فأيهما تختار ؟ ، هذه واحدة واما الثانية فهي أن كلمة ثلاثة في قمران لم يكتب فيها اليود بهذا الشكل حيث كتب " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " وكما هو موضح أيضا الكلمة التالية ، فنريد منك فضلا أن تختار بينهما ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

والآن ، هل تحتاون إلى تعليق مني ؟ بالطبع لا ، ولكن لأجله لأني على يقين أنه لم يفهم ماذا اريد ان ابين له سأشرح له ما اريد ،

عندما قلت عن كلماتك " اخبرتنا " و " وهو حرف " اليود ו" " و " تخبرنا " و " تختار " و " فنريد منك " ،، كنت اتكلم عما قلته أنت أم ما قلته أنا !؟ أعتقد انه ليسم ن الصعب عليك ان تفهم أني أتكلم عما تكلمت انت به ، صحيح ؟

إذن فأنت القائل وليس انا بوجود حرف يود في كلمة " شلوش " ، فهل تجد في   كلامي كله اني قلت " ان شلوش بها حرف يود " ام ترى اني قلت بحسب كلامك   المتناقض أن " لم يكتب فيها اليود بهذا الشكل " ؟   لأنها أصلا غير موجودة فيها ! فلا توجد بهذا الشكل ولا بغيره لأن هذا خطأ   منك عندما قلت ان شلوش بها يود ، وهو ما اعتذرت عنه بعدها بطريقة كوميدية جداً

إذن عندما تقول عني اني انا الذي قلت ان شلوش بها حرف يود ، فانت تكذب علىّ   كما هى العادة لديك ، لتخرج نفسك من جهلك بالعبرية كما قلت أنت بكل عدم   علم أن شلوش بها حرف يود ، فحاول ان تفهم كلامي بدلا أن تسب وتشتم فهذا لن   يجعلني أسبك ولن يفيدك في حطام حطام ذكريات موضوعك في شيء ! 





وهل كلمة شلوش فيها يود اصلا يا مسكين

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا طبعا ، إذن قل لنفسك ، فأين قلت انا انها فيها حرف يود ؟ أنا قلت حسب كلامك سؤالا وليس تقريراً " فنريد منك فضلا أن تختار بينهما " لأنه كلامك فطبيعي انك انت الذي تختار بينهما وليس نحن لأنه في كل الحالات لا يوجد يود إلا معك انت فقط 




وجيد هذا الاعتراف

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يعينك على مخك بصراحة !

بص ، انا قلت :




خامساً : نعود لنرى العلماء الذين شهدوا بأن مخطوطات قمران تحتوي على " ثلاث " ، هل فسروها على " ثلاث " ام " سنة " ؟
نعود لفريد ميلر فنجده يفسر نفس الآية هذه انها " سنة " وليست " ثلاث سنين " فنقرأ                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل رأيت مني هنا اني قلت تفسير نقدي او تفسير أي شيء ؟! قف وتأمل في كلامي واستخرج منه كلمة " تفسير نقدي " !

بعدها انت قلت بكل غرابة :




وانا اسأله واقول له من ضحك عليك عليك للمرة الثالثة وافهمك ان تفسير ملير لسفر اشعياء عبارة عن تفسير نقدي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا   أنت تسألني وتقول لي " من " اي تسأل عن الفاعل الذي قل لي ! ، فأين أنا   اصلا قلت انه تفسير نقدي ( إدعاء ) حتى تسألني عن الذي قال لي " المدعي "   !!؟ فاهم ؟

يعن انت بتطلب مني اللي قال لي حاجة انا اصلا ماقلتهاش !!

عشان كدة قلت لك بعدها :




                              حقيقة ، هذه العبارة اقل ما يقال عليها انها " خطل " علمي ! لماذا ؟ لانه يسألني عن " مَن " في حين اني اصلاً لم اقل انه تفسير نقدي ! فكيف يسألني عن المرجع في حين اني اصلا لم ادعي ! شفاك الله وعفاك وجعل الفهم بعد القراءة لكل من سواك ..                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

ابسطهالك   عشان تفهمها ، انت تعرف ان البينة على من ادعى ، انت تطالبني بالبينة ،  صح  ؟ ، طيب جميل جدا ، فين الإدعاء اصلا انه تفسير نقدي ؟

مشكلتك انك ماتقدرش ترد على كلامي فبتعمل حاجة من تلاتة :

1. تخترع كلام ماقلتهوش أصلا انا وترد عليه !
2. تفهم كلامي بطريقة كوميدية زي كل الموضوع وتطلب مني الدليل على حاجة ماقلتهاش أصلاً
3. وطبعا مسك الختام السب واللعن في كل شيء !!

هذا انت !


هيا ، منتظر وابل من السباب والقذف والشتائم 

*


> *خطأ كبير*


*
عيب يا عزيزي لما تقول لأستاذك خطأ ، عيب عيب ..

نسامحك المرة دي 
* 


> * لان ميلر اصلا في عمله مع مخطوط اشعياء قام بتحليل المخطوط فقط دون التطريق لترجيح قراءة على اخرى*


*
انا لم اقل انه فضّل قراءة على اخرى لكي تقول انه لم يفضل قراءة على اخرى ، مش بقول لك انك بترد في حاجات انا ماقلتهاش اصلا !!

كلامي بالحرف :
*


> *                                مش لازم اصلا مع كل تفسير لكل آية يحط القراءات لانه اصلا  حطها  مرة في  نفس الموقع ! فهل كل ما يقول نص يعمل كوبي بيست لكلامه مرة  تاني !  عجبي !؟                      *


*فكلامي   ده معناه أن ميلر يعرف القراءتين بالفعل ومع ذلك في نفس الموقع قام   بالتفسير ونسبها الى سرجون وهو عالم انت الذي استشهدت به وليس انا ، فكلامي   يفهم منه لكل من يقرأ ويفهم أن ميلر الذي يعرف القراءتين ، نسب الحدث   لسرجون وهو الذي قلت انت عنه :
*


> وهذا كافي لدحض  دعوة من أراد تحريف هذه النبوءة وقال أنها عن مهاجمة سرجون لبلاد


*
فهمت حاجة ؟ يعني ميلر اللي يعرف القراءتين نسب الحدث لسرجون في معارضة   صريحة لك وهذا ما اقله اصلا ، انك لو وضعت اي قراءة هنا فلن تفيدك في أي   شيء سواء في نفي الحدث عن سرجون او الصاقه بنبيك ، وهذا ما ادعوك لتكن على   قدر الحوار وتثبته بالادلة وليس بالإدعاء !


فكل ما عملته في الموضوع انت هو الآتي

النبوة تقول " العرب " وهناك مشكلة نصية في كلمة " سنة " وان كلمة " العرب "   يقصد بها " الجزيرة العربية " بكاملها كما هى الآن ، وكل هذا لن يقدم ولن   يؤخر شيء ، فسرجون نفذ الهجوم وحقق النبوة ، فمن اين اتيت بنبوة عن مجيء   نبي أصلاً ؟ هذا هو السؤال الذي تتعمد الهروب منه لانك بنيت موضوعيك على  قش  لا قيمة له وحتى بهذا القش لم تعرفنا كيف الصقت النبوة عنوم بمجيء نبي  !!

*


> * فميلر كما قلنا حلل المخطوط فقط ، ولم يقل ثلاثة او سنة او سنين*


*
عندك ! ، امسك تدليس ، هو لم يقل هنا في التفسير نعم ، لأنه أصلا تفسير   وليس نص ، ففي قمران قال عنها انها " ثلاث " وهنا اقتبس النص الذي يقول "   Within a year " وفي كلتا الحالتين نسب الحدث إلى :

**   Verse 16: Within a year: Kedar is said to have fallen to Sargon II   shortly after the fall of Samaria in 722. This then dates this portion   of the chapter and perhaps the rest of it. 
*
*فكلامك عن انه لم يقل هذا ولا هذا ولا هذه ، لا قيمة له لانه هنا لا يحلل اي نص بل يفسر نص فكيف يقل برأي وهو اصلا يفسر ولا يحلل ؟*
*
*
*طبعا مش هاتفهمها كالعادة وهاترجع تشتم وبعد كدة ارجع افهمك كلامي ..*




> * وهذا يبين انك اصلا لم تقرا اسلوب ميلر ولا تعرف عنه شيء .*


*دا انا برضو ، ها ؟ *






> * انها   هي ترجمة الملك جيمس  ، او بالادق ترجمته  المراجعة من نسخة الملك جيمس   وهي التي نقلها ميلر في تفسيره وقام بتفسيرها ،  وليست القراءة التي خلص   اليها*


*مع   اني اصلا ما قلتش هو فسر اي ترجمة كما بينت لك ( وياريت تفهم ) ، ولكن لا   مانع ايضا ان اسألك ، اللينك الذي وضعته هو لينك الترجمة نفسها وانت تقول  "  وهي التي نقلها ميلر في تفسيره وقام بتفسيرها " فأين الدليل على هذا ؟ نكرر ( رغم اني لم اتكلم أصلا في نوع الترجمة التي فسرها ميلر ) !*






> *واليك هذا المثال *


*لا لا يا رجل ، مثال اية بس دلوقتى في الموضوع الجميل ده ؟*
*بعد ما نخلص الموضوع تبقى هات امثلتك كلها وتعالى ..*




> *كيف هذا يا اخوان ؟ هيا انظروا لتعرفوا كيف*


*عن طريق انك تجاوب على الأسئلة التي هربت منها ولا تهرب مرة اخرى فكفاك ما حدث لك في هذا الموضوع :*
*
*
*هذا      يؤكد ان لا ناقة لك ولا جمل في عملية النقد الأدنى كافة !! ولكي نزيد من      طينتك بلة ، سأسألك سؤال واتمنى ان تسأل فيه قبل ان تجب !
السؤال هو : نسخة البي اتش اس ، يصح ان يقال عليها نسخة و نسخ ام لا ؟!

اديك سؤال مشابة له ، نسخة ( طبعة  ) اليو بي اس ينفع اقول عليها طبعة ( او نسخة ) و طبعات ( او نسخ ) ام لأ !؟

سأنتظر ردك ..*




*انظروا الآن الى ما اسماه رد :*



> *على العموم اجابة   السؤال هي انه سواء كانت الطبعة الثالثة او السابعة او  المراجعة من البي   اتش اس ، مع وضع في الاعتبار الاضافات بين كل طبعة واخرى ،  الا انهم جميعا   في النهاية بي اتش اس*


*اية ده يا اخوة ؟!!

سؤالي كان يقول :
*
*
*
*
*
*السؤال هو : نسخة البي اتش اس ، يصح ان يقال عليها نسخة و نسخ ام لا ؟!
*​* 
*
*  اديك سؤال مشابة له ، نسخة ( طبعة  ) اليو بي اس ينفع اقول عليها طبعة ( او نسخة ) و طبعات ( او نسخ ) ام لأ !؟


المفروض يرد يقول " ينفع " او " ماينفعش " صح !!
اية بقى الكلام اللي هو كتبه ده ؟

فاكرين لما قلت لكم انه بيعتبر الرد عبارة عن أنه يقتبس كلامي ولا يفهمه   ويرد على كلام لم اقله او يكتب اي كلام لا علاقة له اصلا بكلامي ؟

ادي مثال كالعادة عملي !!


واما عن الحالة النفسية التي اصابته من جراء سؤالي له نستطيع استشفافها من كلامه نفسه :

*


> *سواء كانت الطبعة الثالثة او السابعة او  المراجعة من البي اتش اس ، مع وضع في الاعتبار الاضافات بين كل طبعة واخرى ،  الا انهم جميعا في النهاية بي اتش اس*


*شايفين العقل الموزون ؟

الراجل يا عيني تعب جدا وقدم لنا معلومة خارقة جداً ، وبيقول لنا ان نسخ البي اتش اس هى كلها عبارة عن " بي اتش اس " !!

يعني نسخ الويندوز كلها ، هى كلها عبارة عن ويندوز !!!

إصدرات الموبايلات الخاصة بنوكيا هى كلها في النهاية عبارة عن نوكيا !!


كل الوان العنب هى عبارة عن عنب !!

بزمتكم ، شخص بهذا المستوى العقلي ، اكلمه ازاي ؟ إذا كان لا هو بيرد ولا   بيفهم كلامي ولما بيفهمه بيكتب كلام زي ده بالإضافة الى التدليسات اللي   فضحناها قدامكم بالدليل ، ده اكلمه ازاي ؟


واضح انه تخصص شتيمة فقط !
*
​ *بعد هذا يقول :*





> * هذه هي اجابة السؤال بكل بساطة*


*نشكرك على الإجابة اللي على السؤال اللي لم اسأله اصلاً *


*الأسئلة مرة أخرى :*


 *السؤال هو : نسخة البي اتش اس ، يصح ان يقال عليها نسخة و نسخ ام لا ؟!
** 
*
*  اديك سؤال مشابة له ، نسخة ( طبعة  ) اليو بي اس ينفع اقول عليها طبعة ( او نسخة ) و طبعات ( او نسخ ) ام لأ !؟
*




> *فهو يقول علي انني كاذب لاني قلت انه يدعي العلم ، مع انه في نفس الجملة " رغم اني اعلم "*


*
نعم ، انا اعلم ، وهذا قلته في المشاركة التي اقتبستها والتي هى اصلا ردا   على ما قلته ( فعل ماضي ) اني ادعي العلم ، فمع اني اعلم بالفعل إلا اني في   المشاركة التي انت رددت عليها " لم ادعي العلم "!  فكيف تقول :*



> *السؤال الثاني وبما انك تتحدث عن معاني الكلمات وتدعي العلم*


*وده   يؤكد انك مش فاهم كلامي اصلا لان هذه الجزئية تماما كصديقتها في تفسير   ميلر النقدي الذي لم اقل بهذا ابدا ومع ذلك تسألني عن " من " الذي قال لي   !!

فأنت تطلب مني ادلة على اشياء لم اقلها اصلا !!

*


> *وهو في الحقيقة لم يعد لديه اي اثبات على هذا الامر سوى بالكلام فقط*


*يا رجل ، عيب عليك الكذب ، دا الموضوع موجود !*





> * وقد وضع لي رابط لموضوع يرد فيه على فضيحة تعميد النساء عرايا على يد الكاهن وعبثه في كل المناطق الحساسة في جسم المراة النصرانية*


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ، تقصد الموضوع ده : 

الرد    على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة    والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

*وبالمناسبة ، ابقى قل لي الموقع ده بتاع اية : the-goldenrule*




> * حاول مرة اخرى*


*مولكا لا يحاول ، مولكا ينهي أي موضوع يدخله لما يريده هو ،، فحاولوا جميعا مرات اخرى ولا تيأس *



> *لا اعرف لماذا لم يكبر كلمة وتدعي العلم *


*عشان رديت عليها بالفعل !! هو انت كمان مش شايف اني رديت عليها ، !!!*



> * ظاهر كلام هذا النصراني انه قد اغلق باب السؤال من الاساس على الاخ وان وقال له " معرفوش من قبل ما تسأل "*


لا لا لا ، اصبر بس  ، عايز تدلس تاني ؟ مش قلت لك مش على مولكا ؟


انت قلت :



> *  السؤال الثاني وبما انك تتحدث عن معاني الكلمات وتدعي العلم ، فاكرر لك السؤال الذي طرحه عليك الاخ وان على البالتوك اذ قال لك *


*ومعنى هذا الكلام ، ان وان طرح علىّ سؤالا لغويا على البالتوك وانت هنا ستكرر ( فاكرر لك السؤال الذي **طرحه) السؤال الذي سأله وان على البالتوك ، أي انه نفس السؤال ، اليس كذلك ام كلمة " نفس " عندك لها معنى آخر ؟
*

*
فماذا قلت انت بعدها على  السؤال الذي تقول عنه هنا انه عن " معانى الكلمات " ؟ أتيت لي بكلام وان عن :*

 * no ****333: كم عدد أبناء يدوثون؟                      * 


*فهل السؤال الذي طرحه هو بـ " كم " هو سؤال عن "** معاني الكلمات** "؟؟؟*



*قلت لك لا تحاول أن تدلس معي لاني لدي قدرة كبيرة جدا على كشف تدليساتك ولو كانت أكثر من عدد شعر رأسك !!!

*


> *no ****333: عاوز اسألك سؤال في الكتاب المقدس
> no ****333: ينفع ولا متحبش؟
> Molka Molkan: لو اعرفه هاقول لك الإجابة
> Molka Molkan: اتفضل
> ...


*أما هنا بهذا تدليس ثاني ، حيث انك انت سابقا من ذكرت "           no ****333: كم عدد أبناء يدوثون؟                        " وقلت انك ستكرر سؤالا عن " معاني الكلمات " اما هنا ( على البالتوك فأنا قلت " لو اعرفه هاقول لك الإجابة " وبعدها قلت " معرفوش   " وبعد كده قلت تاني " معرفوش " وهذا عن هذا السؤال لأني لا ارد على سؤال   إلا بعد دراسة ولهذا بعد هذه الدراسة لا تستطيع انت كما هى العادة ان  تجرح  كلامي أبداً بل يظل كلامي هو تعريف الصحة وكل محاولاتك تعريف الخطأ ،  فما  اعرفه سأخبرك فيه بالإجابة وليس فقط الإجابة بل " الصحيحة " وما لا  اعرفه  او لم ادرسه كاملا ، سأقول لا اعرف كما قلت ، فهذا ليس عيب ، بل  ميزة !!

*


> *قال معرفوش من قبل ما تسال حينما راى النص الذي وضعه  الاخ وان *


*تعالى نفهمك عشان نكسب فيك ثواب ،، 

هذا الكلام صحيح فعلا ، لان هذا النص المقدس لم ادرسه وبالتالي عندما رأيت   النص عرفت السؤال وعرفت اني لم ادرس السؤال الذي سيأتي وبالتالي قلت : **معرفوش ، لأني لم ادرس النص المقدس ..

*


> * وليس لانه قال له ذلك من باب سد اي طريق لاي سؤال كما يريد ان  يتجمل هذا الكذاب بالكذب*


*طبعا   حجة ضعيفة لتسب ولكن لأريك انك تخطيء في اي " حجة " تظنها ، من الذي قال   اني قلت هذا " لسد أي طريق لأي سؤال " ؟ أين ؟ وكيف اقول هذا وانا قلت في   نفس الحوار :

Molka Molkan: لو اعرفه هاقول لك الإجابة

Molka Molkan: اتفضل*
*
*
*  ازاي اقول له " لو " وبعدها أقول له " " اتفضل " وتأتي انت وتدعي علىّ وتقول " من باب سد اي طريق لاي سؤال   " ، فإن كنت أنا نفسي سمحت له بالسؤال واعطيته إحتمال اني لو اعرف سأجب   ولو لا اعرفه لن اجبه ، فكيف اسد اي طريق وانا الذي فتحته ؟؟؟؟


شايف الكلام من غير شتايم بيكون ازاي ؟

تعرف انت بقى ترد على كلامي ؟*



> * جميل ، لنرى ماذا قال هذا النصراني*


*خطأ ، النصراني لم يقل يا محمدي ( كما اطلقت على نفسك ) ...*




> * يقول ان المعني موضوع امامي برغم ان قاموس الكتاب المقدس يقول المعنى غير معروف*


*نعم موضوع أماك ، اهو :
*
*
*


> * تعبير موسيقي ورد إِحدى وسبعين مرة في تسعة  وثلاثين مزموراً، كما وردت ثلاث مرات في سفر حبقوق. ويظن البعض أن الكلمة  تعني تقوية اللحن وتوقيعه بشدة، وفي هذا المعنى يتوقف المرنمون لتسمع الآلة  الموسيقية وحدها. ويظن آخرون أن معناها وقفة موسيقية، فتتوقف الآلات  الموسيقية ويصمت المرنمون. ويقول يعقوب الذي من الرها أنها تشبه آمين التي  يرددها المرنمون المسيحيون بعد سماع البركة، فكأن سلاه تعني: (( أعط بركتك  )). ولكن المعنى الأساسي المقصود من هذه الكلمة غير معروف. *


*
* 

*كل ده ومش قدامك ؟ امال هاتكون قدامك امتى ؟*



> * وهل لاحظتم ماذا يقول قاموس ايستون : يقول ان المعنى غير معروف*


*   a word frequently found in the Book of Psalms, and also in Hab. 3:9,   13, about seventy-four times in all in S c r i p t ureure. Its meaning is doubtful.  Some interpret it as meaning “silence” or “pause;” others, “end,” “a  louder strain,” “piano,” etc. The LXX. render the word by daplasma i.e.,  “a division*
* Easton, M.G.: Easton's Bible Dictionary. Oak Harbor, WA : ., 1996, c1897*​*
شايف ؟

الصراحة انت معذور ، لانك كما صدقت وقلت سابقا عن الكورال فهذه الكلمة يمكن   ان يعرفها من له باع كبير في هذا المجال ! ولكن انت معذور لانك لا تعرف   عنه شيئاً ..

*


> * فالمعنى موضوع امامي اين ؟*


*ما هو انت لو تنسى البتر بتاعك ده هاتعرف " أين " فين !!

بس نعمل اية لشخص مايعرفش يقتبس نص يقدم فكرة ؟ لازم يخطف كلمتين من هناو كلمة من هنا وخلاص !
هو ده الإستشهاد عندك وطبعا أرينا الناس كلها لماذا تفعل هذا سواء في الإنجليزية او التدليس في البتر بالأدلة !

*


> * فهيا ان كنت تجرؤ قل لي ما هو معناها من تعريف شخصي لك بعيد عن الكتب والمراجع*


*
وهو انا زيك ؟

*


> * هناك شيء يا اخوان بخصوص تلك المراجع ، الا وهو لماذا هذين المرجعين بالتحديد*


*آآآآآآآآآه ، ياترى ليه يا هل ترى ليه ، الفهامة هاتشتغل اهيه ها ها ، يلا قول لنا ليه !!

ملحوظة : وضعتهم بالتحديد بلا سبب عمدي أبداً 

*


> * والاجابة هي ان هذا النصراني يتذاكي علينا نحن .... تخيلوا ان يتذاكي نصراني على مسلم*


*واما   عن النصارى فقد تذاكوا فعلا وادخلوا عقائدهم في القران والحديث وكل شيء   تقريبا مرورا بكتب السيرة التي بهذا اسرائيليات اكثر من صحيحها !

فوجدنا مثلا إله الإسلام يقول عن الثالوث النصراني : ان الله تزوج مريم وانجب منها عيسى !!
ده الثالوث النصراني !!
ويعترض على لقب ابن الله بسبب اية ؟ بسبب ان ابن الله تعني عند النصارى ان   الله انجب من إمراة ولد ! وبل وينزهه عن الصاحبة والولد منها !!

بل ويقول لعيسى سؤالا عن انه هل هو قال لنا خذوني وامي الهين من دون الله   !؟ عد معايا " اتخذوني " و " امي " و من دون " الله " أدي الثالوث النصراني   !!
فكل شيء في القرآن عن النصارة هؤلاء !!

فلا تنسى !*



> * فوضع هذه القواميس ضنناً منه انه يعجزنا بذلك ، لان هذه القواميس غير متاجة مجانا على الشبكة*


*أخطأت كالعادة دائماً :


1. لم أضع لك مرجعا لأعجزك بعدم وجوده امامك ، لان هذا ليس افتخارا بل شيء   لا احبه ، لان القوة في اني اجعلك تمتلك نفس المراجع التي لدي و أهزمك   هزيمة علمية فيها ، واجعلك لا تجد ما تقوله فتلجأ للتدليس والسباب ! فليس   مولكا الذي يعجزك عن طريق عدم وجود المراجع معك وإلا فأنت عاجز قبل أن   اتكلم معك أصلاً لأنك ضعيف جدا في المراجع !

2. من قال لك ان هذه القواميس غير موجودة على النت بشكل مجاني ؟ انا لم   ابحث عنه إن كان مجاني أم لا !! فلا تفكر فيما لم اخبرك به حرفياً لأنك   دوما تفهم خطأ !

3. من قال أصلاً ( وافهم كلامي ) أني أريدك ان تبحث عنه على النت ؟ ما انا   عارف انكم عندك الليبرونكس بدليل انكم وضعتم تفسير WBC وكان فيه اللون   الأخضر اللي موجود في البرنامج فقط ؟ وعارف مصدره اية ! ، يبقى ازاي بس   بعجزك عن طريق عدم إيجاد المراجع لديك ؟!!! شفت بقى ان كل شيء بتقوله من   عندك بيطلع خطأ ازاي ؟


4. طالما تريد ان تعرف السبب فقل لي لأقول لك فلن ابخل عليك بالعلم الذي لا   تعرفه ، السبب هو اني وضعت لك اول نتيجتين خرجوا لي في هذا الوقت لاني  كنت  لسة منزل البرنامج على الويندوز الجديد !! فالمراجع لم تكن كلها كاملة  !  فإستخرجت لك ما خرج امامي لاني اعرف هذا الموضوع وبدايته ونهايته !


5. ودي نقطة تانية منطقية غريبة ! ، هل تتخيل اني سأضع لك المرجع ورقم   الصفحة لتأتي انت لتقول لي ان المعنى فيها غير معروف وخلاص وكأني وضعت لك   نسخة جاهزة للمصدر وليس انا الذي كتبتها بيدي !


*


> * ولكنه مازال حتى تلك اللحظة لا يتخيل اننا عندنا من الكتب والمراجع ما يكفي لنمطره ونغرقه فيه*


*أهو كلام وخلاص ، كل واحد منكم بيقول اي كلام ! لكن عند الجد والمراجع تجد الفروقات ! وتجد من يثبت كلامه وتجد من يظل يقول " عندي مراجع " وخلاص !*




> * نبدا بالمرجع الاول وموسوعة بيكر*


*وماله ، تعالى نشوف :*
*Selah (Music).*​ *Musical notation, perhaps designating a pause in performance, occurring over 70 times in psalm ****s and in Habakkuk 3:3, 9, 13.
*​ *Elwell,   W. A., & Beitzel, B. J. (1988). Baker encyclopedia of the Bible.   Map on lining papers. (1923). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Book House.*​

* 
ها ؟ اية رأيك في " بيكر " !!؟

وتعالى نشوف كلامك نفسه :

**Selah    is one of the most frequently used, but most enigmatic, terms found  in   the Book of Psalms. It occurs in 39 psalms, appearing a total of 71    times in the Psalter, 67 times within the ****, and 4 times at the  end   of a psalm. It is most frequent in the first three books. In the  first   book selah  appears in 9 psalms;  in the  second book, 17 psalms; in the third book,  11 psalms. In the  4th book  it is not found at all and in the 5th book in  only 2 psalms.  Thirty-one  of these psalms also include the term menazzeah in their super******ions, which implies that they were sung by a soloist and choir. Most commonly selah is interpreted as a signal for a break in the singing and possibly for an instrumental interlude.    It never appears at the beginning of a psalm but only in the middle  of   the **** or at the end. The regularity of its appearance within a   psalm  is not consistent, and in only a few instances do these divisions break the psalm into equal sections. Because of the random placement of the term, some scholars believe that, like the headings, selah was not always carefully copied into the ****. It may have been a note appearing only in the ****s of the musicians, which would explain this inconsistency. An explanation of selah is found in the talmudic tradition: “Ben    Azra clashed the symbal and the Levites broke forth into singing.  When   they reached a break in the singing they blew upon the trumpets  and  the  people prostrated themselves; at every break there was a  blowing of  the  trumpet and at every blowing of the trumpet a  prostration. This  was the  rite of the daily whole-offering in the  service of the House of  our  God.” Selah then would be an instruction for the musicians that the singing was to cease and the instrumentalists were to play.*​ *Elwell,   W. A., & Beitzel, B. J. (1988). Baker encyclopedia of the Bible.   Map on lining papers. (1507). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Book House.

**
نكمل ولا تقول رحم الله إمريءٍ عرف قدر نفسه ؟*



> * فهل كنا في انتظار هذا الكلام ؟*


*لأ   طبعا ، لانك اخذت جزء بسيط جدا في البداية واكتفيت به !! بل ولما ترجمت  لم  تكمل الترجمة !! فكيف ستجد هذا وكيف ستنتظر ان تعرف الحقيقة ؟*




> * تعالوا لنقرا ما جاء في مرجعه الثاني الذي احالنا اليه*


*بالمناسبة ، تبقى اتأكد من المراجع اللي بتنقل منها ومن المراجع اللي بنقل منها هنا !! * *ولا تحب أقول لك زي ما انت بتعتقد " انت ماعندكش المرجع ؟ "  !! شوف انت مستشهد بإيه وانا بإيه ..

ولهذا لن أضع لك ما بداخل هذا المرجع وسأقول لك ، إذهب الى هذا المرجع وليس ما يشبههُ ..

* *Freedman, D. N., Myers, A. C., & Beck, A. B. (2000). Eerdmans dictionary of the Bible Page 1180

*​
*SELAH [sēˊlə] (﻿Heb.﻿ selâ).   A term occurring seventyone times in the Psalms (e.g., Ps. 9:16, 20   [﻿MT﻿ 17, 21]; 55:7, 19 [﻿MT﻿ 8, 20]; 67:1, 4 [﻿MT﻿ 2, 5]; 143:6) and at   Hab. 3:3, 9, 13. The word is always suffixed to sentences in these   poetic passages, often at significant logical breaks and four times at the end of a psalm. It was apparently some kind of musical direction, but its meaning is not now known. Suggestions have been: “raise in pitch,” “sustain,” “swell,” “pause” (so ﻿JB﻿), “lift up” (﻿BDB﻿, ﻿pp.﻿ 699–700), “instrumental interlude” (﻿cf.﻿ ﻿LXX﻿ diápsalma “pause in singing”), and “repeat.”*​ *
    Myers, A. C. (1987). The Eerdmans Bible dictionary. Rev., augm.   translation of: Bijbelse encyclopedie. Rev. ed. 1975. (922). Grand   Rapids, Mich.: Eerdmans.

**

شايف كلمة " **now **  " في الكلام اللي انت بنفسك استشهدت بيه ؟** :yahoo:*


*Selah   [Hebrew]. “Forever.” A term which frequently occurs in the book of   Psalms where it appears as a proclamation at the end of many *psalms. **It is thought to be a musical instruction**, possibly to the *Levites who recited psalms in the *Temple (e.g., to lift up their voices?). Jews often leave the term untranslated when it appears in psalms.* *[ linguistic information or editorial addition*

*Foley, E., Bangert, M. P., Costen, M. W., Doran, C., Kligman, M., Petras, D., & Slough, R. (2000). Worship music : A concise dictionary. "A Michael Glazier book." (277). Collegeville, MN: Liturgical Press.

**ده عن المعاجم ، وصدقني انت ماتعرفش انا رحمتك قد اية بالعدد القليل ده كقرصة ودن صغيرة :spor2:*


*وعشان ننوع في الأدلة تعالى نشوف حاجات تاني ...*






*ولا أقول لك ، نخليها المرة الجاية ، كفاية اللي حصل في المرة دي ...*




> * لن اقول لك ان اردت ان تعرف كيف فاذهب الي كذا وكذا كما تفعل انت*


*وهو انت تستجريء ؟ *



> * بل سانلقك لك كيف من كلام امامنا الشعراوي رحمه الله :*


*يعني تركت كل علماء الإسلام وفطاحلة التفسير واعمتده وجايب لي كلام الشعراوي الذي عاش منذ سنوات قليلة ؟!!


عموما ماشي ، ولا يهمك ،،

*


> *وإذا   سألت ما هو معنى هذه الحروف؟.. نقول إن السؤال في أصله خطأ.. لأن  الحرف   لا يسأل عن معناه في اللغة إلا إن كان حرف معنى.. والحروف نوعان: حرف    مَبْنَى وحرف معنى. حرف المبنى لا معنى له إلا للدلالة على الصوت فقط\
> *


*طيب مش لما تنقل تقول لي نقلت منين ؟ ورقم الصفحة و و  و و ! ولا تحط كلام وانا ادور بقى !*


*
طيب تعالى نخلي الناس تقرأ الكلام الجميل ده وتحكم بنفسها وانا مش هاعلق :



**
وإذا كانت الحروف في أوائل السور في القرآن الكريم قد خرجت عن قاعدة الوصل    لأنها مبنية على السكون لابد أن يكون لذلك حكمة. . أولا لنعرف قول رسول    الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ: «من قرأ حرفا من كتاب الله فله    به حَسَنَةٌ والحَسَنَةُ بعَشْر أمْثَالها، لا أقولُ ألم حرف ولكن ألفٌ  حرْفٌ ولاَمٌ حرف ومِيمٌ حرف»
ولذلك ذكرت في القرآن كحروف استقلالية لنعرف ونحن نتعبد بتلاوة القرآن  الكريم أننا نأخذ حسنة على كل حرف. فإذا قرأنا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  يكون لنا بالباء حسنة وبالسين حسنة وبالميم حسنة فيكون لنا ثلاثة حسنات  بكلمة واحدة من القرآن الكريم. والحسنة بعشر أمثالها. وحينما نقرأ «ألم»  ونحن لا نفهم معناها نعرف أن ثواب القرآن على كل حرف نقرؤه سواء فهمناه أم  لم نفهمه. . وقد يضع الله سبحانه وتعالى من أسراره في هذه الحروف التي لا  نفهمها ثوابا وأجرا لا نعرفه.
ويريدنا بقراءتها أن نحصل على هذا الأجر. .


وصراحة لا تعليق أبداً ...


واما ما اريد أن الفت انتباهك له ، أن الشيخ الشعرواي هنا ، لم يكتف فقط   بانه لم يقدم معنى لهذه الحروف ، بل أيضا حتى الكلمات التي لها معنى مثل "   بسم " قام بتفريدها ( جزّأها ) وجعل كل حرف بحسنة والحسنة بعشرة امثالها  !!


فتخيل كم حسنة تحصل عليها بمجرد أن تقرأ القرآن وكما يقول هو " **سواء فهمناه أم  لم نفهمه** "** !!!

طبعاً لو عرضت لك أقوال شيوخ الإسلام لإحتجنا لموضوع كامل لنعرضها فيه ،، ولهذا سأكتفي بجملتي هذه ...


ولكن المشكلة في سؤالي ليست في الإجابة أصلا عليه لأني أعرف انك لا تعرف   ولا كل العلماء معاني هذه الحروف ، فلم أسألك لتجيبني أبداً فلو كنت اريد   ان اعرف سأذهب للكتب وليس لك ، ولكن سؤالي كان لغرض آخر ، وهو :

 ** أن جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه لما قرأ سورة { كهيعص } بحضرة النجاشي ملك الحبشة وعنده البطاركة والقساوسة بكى وبكوا معه حتى أخضبوا لحاهم * *الراوي:       -      المحدث:           ابن كثير           -   المصدر:  تفسير القرآن   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2/168
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ثابت

**http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith?skeys=كهيعص&xclude=&degree_cat0=1
*​
*
فالسؤال هنا ، لماذا بكى ولماذا بكو معه ؟ وكيف يبكون عند سماع هذه الكلمة (   الحروف ) ولا يعرف جعفر بن ابي طالب المعنى وينقله لنا ؟ وكيف يعرف أصلا   النجاشي معنى كلمة في القرآن ( لانه بكى ) ولا يعرفها أكابر علماء الإسلام   ؟!!


*


> *   وأُلَخِصُ إليك يا زميلنا واقول لك في النهاية ان المعنى منها نفوضه إلى    الله عز وجل ، ويكفينا فقط ان نتأمل ما ترتب عليها من مدلول .*


*!!!

يعني كلمة في قرانك بتقرأه ومش عارف معناها ؟! وهى بلغتك ولم ينزل في فترة   زمنية بعيدة ليتبعه بعد الثقافات واللغات ، بل في فترة زمنية صغيرة ولغة   العرب الأقحاح !!

وكيف ستتأمل في المدلول وانت اصلا لا تعرف معناها !؟


اسألك السؤال بشكل تاني ، لو كانت الحروف "  م خ ع ث ى غ " هى الموجودة ، كنت برضو هاتقرأها وخلاص ؟!!!




المهم ..

كنت قد سألته :

*


> *                              ما هو " طور سينين " ؟                      *


*فرد وقال :*



> *جبل معروف*


*
*
*وبغض النظر عن " معروف " فخلينا في " جبل " ....


شوف بقى تفسير شيخ المفسرين الطبري .. وطبعا ولسه ...


**وقوله: (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) اختلف أهل التأويل في تأويله، فقال بعضهم: هو جبل موسى بن عمران صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ومسجده.
* ذكر من قال ذلك:
حدثنا ابن بشار، قال: ثنا معاذ بن هشام، قال: ثني أبي، عن قتادة، عن قزعة،    قال: قلت لابن عمر: إني أريد أن آتي بيت المقدس (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) فقال:    لا تأت طور سينين، ما تريدون أن تدعوا أثر نبيّ إلا وطئتموه. قال قتادة    (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) : مسجد موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
حدثنا ابن بشار، قال: ثنا روح، قال: ثنا عوف، عن الحسن، في قوله.
(طُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: جبل موسى.
قال: ثنا عوف، عن يزيد أبي عبد الله، عن كعب، في قوله: (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: جبل موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
حدثني محمد بن سعد، قال: ثني أبي، قال: ثني عمي، قال: ثني أبي، عن أبيه، عن ابن عباس (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: هو الطُّور.
حدثني يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: قال ابن زيد، في قوله: (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: مسجد الطور.
وقال آخرون: الطور: هو كلّ جبل يُنْبِتُ. وقوله (سِينِينَ) : حسن.
* ذكر من قال ذلك:
حدثنا عمران بن موسى القزاز، قال: ثنا عبد الوارث بن سعيد، قال: ثنا عمارة،    عن عكرِمة، في قوله: (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: هو الحسن، وهي لغة الحبشة،    يقولون للشيء الحسن: سِينا سِينا.
حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم، قال: ثنا ابن عُلَية، عن أبي رجاء، قال: سُئل عكرِمة، عن قوله (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: طُور: جبل، وسِينين: حَسَنٌ بالحبشية.
حدثنا ابن حميد، قال: ثنا الصباح بن محارب، عن سفيان، عن أبي إسحاق، عن    عمرو بن ميمون، قال: صليت خلف عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه المغرب، فقرأ في    أوّل ركعة (وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: هو جبل.
حدثني يعقوب، قال: ثنا المعتمر، قال: سمعت الحكم يحدّث، عن عكرِمة (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: سواء علي نبات السهل والجبل.
حدثنا ابن بشار، قال: ثنا عبد الرحمن، قال: ثنا سفيان، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: الجبل.
حدثنا ابن بشار، قال: ثنا مؤمل، قال: ثنا سفيان، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) : جبل.
حدثنا أبو كُرَيب، قال: ثنا وكيع، عن سفيان، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد، مثله.
حدثنا ابن حميد، قال: ثنا مهران، عن سفيان، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) الجبل.
حدثنا أبو كُرَيب، قال: ثنا وكيع، عن النضر، عن عكرِمة، قال: الطور: الجبل، والسينين: الحسن، كما ينبت في السهل، كذلك ينبت في الجبل.
حدثنا ابن عبد الأعلى، قال: ثنا ابن ثور، عن معمر، عن الكلبيّ، أما (طُورِ سِينِينَ) فهو الجبل ذو الشجر.
وقال آخرون: هو الجبل، وقالوا: سينين: مبارك حسن.
* ذكر من قال ذلك:
حدثني محمد بن عمرو، قال: ثنا أبو عاصم، قال: ثنا عيسى؛ وحدثني الحارث،    قال: ثنا الحسن، قال: ثنا ورقاء، جميعا عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد    (وَطُورِ) : الجبل و (سِينِينَ) قال: المبارك.
حدثنا بشر، قال: ثنا يزيد، قال: ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: جبل مبارك بالشام.
حدثنا ابن عبد الأعلى، قال: ثنا ابن ثور، عن معمر، عن قتادة (وَطُورِ سِينِينَ) قال: جبل بالشام، مُبارك حسن.
وأولى الأقوال في ذلك بالصواب: قول من قال: طور سينين: جبل معروف، لأن    الطور هو الجبل ذو النبات، فإضافته إلى سينين تعريف له، ولو كان نعتا    للطور، كما قال من قال معناه حسن أو مبارك، لكان الطور منّونا، وذلك أن    الشيء لا يُضاف إلى نعته، لغير علة تدعو إلى ذلك.


**فما هو " طور سينين " بالضبط ؟!!*




> * هل تريد شيء آخر ؟*


*اه ، المعنى لو سمحت ..*



*
فاكرين موضوع التفسير النقدي بتاع ميلر اللي قلنا فيه انه بيطالبني بالدليل   على شيء لم اقله اصلا ؟! فاكرينه ؟ تعالوا نشوفه مرة تانية مع حاجة تانية   للتأكيد انه لا يفهم كلامي من الأساس ..*



*كان قد قال لي :*



> *                              من ضحك عليك ايها المجهال وقال لك ان نص نسخة BHS لهو عبارة عن نص نقدي ؟                      *


*وطبعا انا ماقلتش الكلام ده كما هى العادة ، فقلت له :*



> *وانا    بدوري أسألك ، من الذي قال أصلا أن البي اتش اس نصها هو " نص نقدي " ؟    فقبل أن تسألني عن المصدر فإثبت اصلا الإستشهاد من كلامي !*


*
يعني نفس المشكلة اللي فاتت !! ، يطالبني بأدلة على كلام لم اقله أصلا   وعندما أسأله عن مصدر هذا الفهم الخاطيء له ، لا يعود ويذكر كلامي ويخطيء   نفسه ، لا ، يقول اني انا الذي رجعت في كلامي ! طيب فين هو اصلا كلامي ؟   مافيش ، بس هو كدة وخلاص ، مولكا قال ماقالش ، هو كدة قال بالثلث !!   بالعافية يعني !!

مش قادر يرد على كلامي فبيألف كلام لم اتكلم به ويتكلم هو فيه !

*


> *وهذه عبارة اشد جهلا من سابقتها*


*
هو اية دة اللي اشد جهلا واشد علما واشد حرا واشد بردا !!
انت بتقول اية يا ابني انت ؟

انا بسألك ، فين انا قلت الكلام اللي انت بتدعيه علىّ ده !!

جهل اية وعلم اية اللي انت جاي تقول عليه !! دا سؤال !!

يا حول الله على العقول يا ناس !

*


> *ولا يعلم هذا المسكين ان كون قراءة نقدية تستخرج من بين نص البي اتش  اس يجعل نص البي اتش اس نصيا نقديا*


*:smil12: لا ، الكلام ده تقوله لما تكون قاعد في قعدة صفا مش في حوار علمي *


*أنا قلت بالحرف :*



> *                                ففي نسخة " BHS " في نسختها 4.2 و التي أشرف عليها كل من   فانديك بارونَك و ريتشارد ويتَكر و إمانويل توف و ألان جروفز جاءت القراءة النقدية للآية 16 كالتالي *


*قلت قراءة  نقدية وليس " نص نقدي " وطبعا عشان انت ماتعرفش اصلا الفارق بين المصطلحات دي ، فواخدها بالشبة !


نرجع ونقول " فين انا قلت في كلامي حرفياً أن نص البي اتش اس نص نقدي ؟ " !! تعرف تقتبس مباشرة من كلامي ؟*


*كنت قد سألته سؤالا وقلت فيه :

**خطأ      الزميل هنا هو انه لا يعرف الفرق بين ، نسخة نقدية ، نسخة مراجعة ، نص    نقدي   ، تعليقات نصية !! ولكي تعرفوا هذا لو اجاب ، سنسأله سؤال صغير ،    عرف لنا   كل المصطلحات السابقة حسب علمك عنها وإلا فكيف تتكلم فيها ؟!*

*فهل سيكسر العادة ويرد هذه المرة أم سيتمر في عدم قدرته على الإجابة ؟
*




> * فمعنى ان البي اتش اس قد اتت بقراءة نقدية للفقرة 16 – ومن شدة جهله وضع  الفقرة كاملة لو لاحظتم مما يدل انه لم يرى البي اتش اس اصلا – فان الفقرة  15 الموجودة هي القراءة النقدية*


*شايفين الهروب ازاي بيكون مع جزء تدليسي ؟

بيقول ان طالما القراءة 16 نقدية إذن 15 نقدية أيضاً !!!! وبغض النظر عن   هذا الربط العجيب ولكن ، ليكن ، ماشي  ، هاعديها ،،فين برضو مصطلح " نص   نقدي " في كلامي ؟؟!!!

قلت لك ، انسى التدليس ..
*



> * وكذلك 14 وكذلك 13 ، وكذلك الاصحاح وسفر اشعياء كله ، بل والاسفار المتضمنة كلها*


*
ايوة ايوة وماله وماله ، كمل ، وقفت ليه ؟ ما هو الكلام ماعليهوش جمرك !! اي كلام يتقال وخلاص بدون ادلة !
*



> *هذه هي المصيبة التي وقع فيها زميلنا*


*
خمسة في ستة بسبعين إذن كيلو الخيار ثمنه اخضر ، ولهذا السبب الواضح الصريح ، فاز الأهلى بالدوري وصباح الكاتشب !!

امشي يابني ، جمع كلمتين مفيدين واكتبهم او اقرأ اي كلمتين في دينك وتعلمه الأول !


*


> * ولو لاحظتم ورجعتم بالذاكرة فالنصراني قد استشهد بهذه الفقرة كاملة على انها قراءة نقدية !!!!*


*
بغض النظر عن " نصراني " التي لا تستطيع اثباتها هنا  ، فأقول نعم قراءة نقدية وليس " نص نقدي " للترجمة !!

وطبعا انت مش عارف ليه انا بقول كدة ومابقولش " نص نقدي " !


بس هاسيبك ومش هاقول لك ..*



> * ولم يذكره ولم يجرؤ ان يقتبسه وينقله  لمنتداه*


*يا نهار !!! انا لم اقتبسه ؟

امال اللي نقلته هنا اية ؟ :                            #18

انت بتقرأ موضوع تاني ولا أية ؟!! يا حول الله يا رب !! اية العالم دي !!

مش انت ذكرت كلام ويجنر ؟ وانا ذكرت كلام ويجنر واستشهدت بيه كمان ضدك ؟   يبقى ازاي لم اذكره ؟!! انت اية يا ابني ؟ انت مش فالح في اي حاجة خالص كده   ؟


الغريب انه بيقول :

*


> * وان الجزء النقدي هو الموجود بهامشها فقط ؟*


*وهذا الكلام أنا أثبت عكسه تماما نتيجه عدم فهمه لكلام العلماء أصلاً وقلت :*



* اي " نُسخ نقدية " ، فأنظروا ماذا أتى به الزميل كدليل ضدنا ( رغم اننا اصلا لم نقل نص نقدي ولكنه كعادته يقرأ بغير فهم فيعيطنا ادلة على خطاه ! ) :

**BHK,     BHS and BHQ all  contain the Masorah represented  in the te xt of  the    Leningrad Public  Library Ms. B 19A (A.D. 1008),  which is a  complete  Ben   Asher manus  cript. Tex tual notes also appear at  the  bottom of  the   pages of the **critical editions** of the MT that compare  it to other extant Hebrew manuscr ipts and versions

Wegner, Paul D.: A Student's Guide to       ************************ual Criticism of the Bible : Its History,       Methods & Results. Downers Grove, Ill. : InterVarsity Press, 2

**والنبي يا جماعة حد يترجم لي الكلمة اللي بالأحمر دي !!
شوفوا مولكا مولكان قال اية ( **نُسخ نقدية** ) وشوفوا ويجنر قال اية ( **critical editions**      ) ! الغريب انه هو الذي أتى بهذا وليس أنا ! الم اقل لكم أنه يهدم    موضوعه   بنفسه !؟ احسن واسهل هدم اننا نسيبه يتكلم وبعد كدة ناخد كلامه    نهدم بيه   موضوعه المهدوم اساساً داخليهاً وخارجياً ، فلنكمل يا احبة ففي    الإمكان   أفضل دوماً مما كان ..

تعالوا نشوف إيمانويل توف بيقول اية يا إخوة لإي كتابه " ******ual Criticism of the Hebrew Bible** " ونشوف مين اللي مايعرفش اي حاجة ! ، تحت عنوان للشابتر التاسع بلغة الكفرة الإنجليزيية اسمه بالعنجليزي " * *Critical Editions** " بيقول  فيها على حاجة غريبة كدة اسمها " **Biblia Hebraica and Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia** " يقول :

*
​






​* 

ازي الحال بجا ؟! انت عارف النسخة اللي انا مقدمها دي تعود لعام كام ؟!      وعارف زي ما انت شايف بدأوا يدخلوا قراءات قمران من سنة كام ؟! بدأوا من      سنة 51 ، انت عارف احنا انهاردة في سنة كام ؟! انا مش هاجاوب وهاسيبك  انت     ترد على السؤال ده ، لو العلماء ادخلوا قراءات قمران في البي اتش  اس من   سنة   51 يبقى دلوقتي حصل اية في قراءة نص البي اتش اس !؟
*
​* 
اسهلها لك ، النسخة اللي انا حطيتها دي رقمها كطبعة هو 4.2 وهو بيقول أنهم      بدأوا يدخلوا قراءات قمران من النسخة الثالثة ، يبقوا دلوقتى بيدخلوا    قرأت   ولا لأ ؟!! خد بالك ، ده ايمانويل دوف !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*




فهل عرفت ما هو الفرق بين متن وهامش البي اتش اس

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش مولكا اللي يعرف منك انت حاجة !!  خصوصا بمستواك الضحل دا



مين اللي اتكلم عن الهامش ؟ انا بتكلم عن النص فهل النص يكون في الهامش ! ربنا يشفيك 

واثبت من كتب العلماء انها " نسخة نقدية " وانت لم ولن ولا تقدر ان ترد بشبة كلمة ! لانك ضعيف علمياً ..






بالمناسبة هو اول مرة يرى الجزء النقدي

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا    الكذب حلال في الإسلام في ثلاث غير المعاريض كمان ، وطبعا انا لم ارى    الصورة الخاصة بك أصلاً لانك رفعتها في المرفقات !! فكيف اراها يا عيقري ؟

بالمناسبة ، ابقى ارفع كل اللي عندك ، مش محتاج عزومة يعني ، هايطلعوا قد    اية يعني ؟ الفين كتاب في العهد القديم ؟ هاتهم عشان اقفّل الشُحنة الجاية  




واعلاه قد رددنا على تلك النقطة ، ومسالة البي اتش اس وطبعاتها ، وان اختلفت طبعاتها فانها في الاول وفي الاخر بي اتش اس

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو هنا يقصد ما قاله أن نسخ البي اتش اس هى بي اتش اس ، حفظ الله عقولكم هاهاهاهاها
هو ده اللي بيقوله انه رد أعلاه ..


طبعا ده عبارة عن فضيحة كبيرة ، لانه كان بيقول لي انا ان النسخ دي مش نسخ    نقدية وانا اثبت من كلامه ( مراجعه ) ومن كلام المراجع الخاصة بي انا  انها   نسخ نقدية حرفياً وطبعا هو لم يقتبس كل هذا لانه يعلم ماذا فعلت به !
وبعد كدة جاي بيحط شوية كلام جنب بعض ويقول انه كده رد !!



نسجلها عليه : 

هو قال :





وان الجزء النقدي هو الموجود بهامشها فقط ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

واحنا    بالأدلة العلمية اثبتنا انه لا يعرف اي شيء في اي شيء في العهد القديم (    وطبعا الجديد ) ووضعنا الادلة الحرفية على انها نسخ نقدية ..



 المهم كان قد سألني وقال :




                              بالمناسبة عندك الـ BHQ ؟                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

فرددت عليه وقلت له :




                              لأي سفر ؟!؟                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

فالمفروض ان يقول لي ، لسفر كذا وكذا وكذا ، اليس كذلك  ، فأنظروا ماذا قال ؟




فاقول : كذاب ، ولا عمرك شوفتها

أنقر للتوسيع...

هاهاهاهاها    ، يا ابني هى بالعافية ؟ هو انت بتتخانق مع دبان وشك ؟ مش عارف ترد ازاي    فتشتم ؟ كداب في اية بس ؟ واحد بيسألك وبيقول لك "                              لأي سفر ؟!؟ " تقوم تقول له " كداب " ؟! يا عم هو انت حالف تلاتة لازم تشتم في كل سطر ؟ لازم يعني سب ولعن ؟


مش عارف ترد على مولكا بلاش تتحاور معاه وخليك مع اللي في مستواك ده لغاية    ما تكبر وبعد كدة أقيّمك واشوف بقيت عارف كلمتين على بعض ولا لأ ، لكن سب    سب سب ، مالهوش لازمة الحوار بقى !





فاجيب : تاريخ كتابة مخطوط حلب مختلف فيه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب هات ابعد فترة واقل فترة بالمراجع لو سمحت كدة ..





 ايه رايك في الكلام دا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

والعلماء قالوا اية عن المخطوطتين ؟




قبل ان اجيبك بحسب ما عرفه العلماء اجبني انت ايهم مما سبق خاص بالعهد القديم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ممممممم خاص بالعهد القديم !! ، يعني اللي خاص بالعهد القديم مش خاص بالعهد الجديد ؟!!
ربنا معاك ، دا انت طريقك صعب أوي وطويل أوي ،، المهم ، هاتجاوب ؟

 خطأ الزميل    هنا هو انه لا يعرف الفرق بين ، نسخة نقدية ، نسخة مراجعة ،  نص نقدي ،    تعليقات نصية !! ولكي تعرفوا هذا لو اجاب ، سنسأله سؤال صغير ،  عرف لنا كل    المصطلحات السابقة حسب علمك عنها وإلا فكيف تتكلم فيها ؟





ومع   اني قد جاوبت على هذا الامر اكثر من مرة ، اولهم منذ سنتين  تقريبا في  بحث  " نبي في ارض العرب " الا انه يطالبني بان ارد على هذا  السؤال

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ، أنت لم ترد ولن ترد لأنه وببساطة لا يوجد جواب لهذا السؤال حيث ان نبي   الإسلام لا نبوة له في كتابنا المقدس ، ولهذا قلت لك ، إفترض ما تشاء وقل   لي كيف ستثبت ان هذه النبوة عن مجيء نبي !





سيف ايه بس اللي هاخده وانزال احارب بيه كفار قريش وبرسوم المحرقي الذي زنى  بسبعة الاف امراة من شعب الكنيسة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


السيف نسيته ؟ يا نهار دا نات نسيت كل حاجة في الموضوع ده !!

وبرسوم زنى بـ 7000 إمرأة !! طبعا انت بعقلك ده تصدق واكتر من كده كمان ولو قالوا لك زنى بمليار واحدة هاتصدق ما هو الكلام ببلاش !

لو تخيلنا انه قضى مع كل امرأة ساعة واحدة يبقى قضى 7000 ساعة في الزنى يعني قعد حوالي 13 شهر زنا !! ياربي ، ارحم هذه العقول !!






طبعا بغض النظر عن قلة ادبه في حق المسلمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا   لا ، بلاش تدليس ، المسلم يتبروا منك ومن اخلاقك ، المسلمين أصحابنا   وعايشين معاهم بكل أدب وهم بكل ادب ، وانت لا تمت لهم بصلة فأنا قلت " اما المسلمين دُول نُكتة صحيح " يعني انت ومن على شاكلتك فقط ولكن المسلمن منك براء ولهم منا كل احترام كما هى العادة ..

*


> *المهم اننا نؤكد مرة اخرى على ان ثبوت هجوم سرجوم من عدمه لا يعنينا في شيء  ،*


*
ازاي بس لا يعنيك ؟ ما هو طالما أشعياء تنبأ عن خراب العرب وحدث هذا بهجوم   سرجون ، يبقى النبوة انتهت تماما من زماااااااااااااان ، يبقى ازاي بس   مايهمكش !!؟

عجبي !




ولا يخص النبوءة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد

أنقر للتوسيع...

غريبة ، مع ان المراجع العلمية للعلماء بتقول أنها تخصها تماماً :

* *Arabia,
Refugees from Assyrian invasions in the eighth century b.c. and Babylonian in the sixth century fled to northwestern Arabia (Isa. 21:13-15, where ‘thickets’ [Heb. ya‘ar] may perhaps refer to oasis vegetation). Close to the end of the Babylonian Empire northwest Arabia achieved unusual importance for about ten years when Nabonidus, the last Babylonian ruler, captured Tema        (modern Teima) on the Medina-Damascus route, about two hundred  and       fifty miles (400 km.) southeast of Aqabah, and made it his   capital.

 Heb. Hebrew

Achtemeier,        P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical  Literature.       (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index.  (1st ed.) (42).   San     Francisco: Harper & Row.
*​*

*


> *فاشعياء النبي لم يتحدث في  الاصحاح 21 من سفره عن هجوم على بلاد العرب*


*طبعا الكلام ببلاش ! ، نشوف الادلة مرة تاني :

* *[FONT=&quot]


 الدليل الأول :

*​*The Historical Formation of the Arab Nation: A Study in Identity and Consciousness
*​* 
**






*​*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=4KQOAAAAQAAJ page 24




** الدليل الثاني :


**The international standard Bible encyclopedia

*​*





**http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=...page&q&f=false   page 339


**الدليل الثالث :

** In        2 Kings 18:9-11 it is implied Shalmaneser was not the actual      captor,    since after 2 Kings 18:9 has ****d him 2 Kings 18:10 says     "THEY  took    it." Isaiah was the sole witness to Sargon's existence     for 25     centuries, until the discovery of the Assyrian monuments     confirmed his     statement. They also remarkably illustrate 2 Kings     17:6, that he  placed    the deported Israelites (in Halah, Habor, the     river of Gozan,  and at a    later time) "in the cities of the Medes";     for Sargon in them  states  he   overran Media and "annexed many   Median   towns to Assyria."  Sargon   mounted  the throne the same year   that   Merodach Baladan  ascended the   Babylonian  throne, according  to    Ptolemy's canon 721 B.C.  He was an   usurper, for he  avoids   mentioning   his father. His    annals for 15 years,   721-706   B.C.,  describe his expeditions against    Babylonia and   Susiana on the   S., Media  on the E., Armenia and    Cappa***ia N.,   Syria, Israel, Arabia, and Egypt,  W. and S.W.

http://www.bible-history.com/faussets/S/Sargon/


**الدليل الرابع :

**E.J. Brill's first encyclopaedia of Islam

**




*​*

http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=...page&q&f=false page 736



**الدليل الخامس :

المفصل فى        تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام ، الدكتور جواد علي (المتوفى: 1408هـ) ،      الرابعة   1422هـ/ 2001م ، المكتبة الشاملة ، جـ 2 ، صــ 236 و 237

ويحدثنا "سرجون الثاني" "724-705ق. م"2 أنه في السنة السابعة من حكمه، سنة "715ق. م"3 أدَّب "تمودي" "Tamudi" و"أباديدي" "عباديدي" و"مرسماني" "Marsimani" و"خيابه" "Hajapa" وهزمهم،        ونقل من وقع في يديه منهم إلى "السامرة" "4Samaria". ثم يذكر بعد  هذا       الخبر أنه تلقى الجزية من "سمسي" "Samsi" ملكة "أريبي" ومن  "برعو"    "pir'u"    ملك "مصري" "Musuri" ومن "يتع أمر" "It'amra"  السبئي5. وذكر أن    الجزية   كانت  من الذهب وحاصلات الجبل والحجارة  الكريمة والعاج وأنواع    البذور   والنبات  والخيل والإبل6.
ويتبين من أسماء المواضع والقبائل التي ذكرها "سرجون"، أن تلك المعارك كانت قد وقعت في أرضين        تقع في الشمال الغربي من جزيرة العرب، وفي المنطقة الواقعة فيما بين      خليج   العقبة و"تيماء" والبادية, ولا بد وأن تكون الجيوش الآشورية قد      هاجمتها  من  الشمال أي: من فلسطين.
وقد ورد في بعض ترجمات نص "سرجون" أنه نقل الأعراب الذين ينزلون في مواضع        نائية من البادية، ولم يعرفوا حاكمًا رسميًّا ولا موظفًا ولم يدفعوا    جزية     إلى أي ملك سابق، نقلهم إلى "السامرة" وأسكنهم فيها1. ويظهر أن    هذه   الجملة   لا تخص الجملة السابقة التي ذكر فيها "ثمود" وبقية  الأسماء،   وليست   معطوفة   عليها؛ لأنه وصف هؤلاء الأعراب بأنهم سكان  بوادٍ نائية،   ولم   يدفعوا الجزية   لأحد من قبل، على حين يقيم المذكورون  في أرض  معروفة    ولمنازلهم أسماء، وهي   ليست من البوادي.



وفي مكان آخر من نفس الكتاب صفحة : 260 ، 261 من نفس الجزء يقول الدكتور :

وقد أخبرتنا الكتابات البابلية أن "بختنصر" "Nebuchadrezzar" أرسل في شهر        "كسلو" "Kislev" "Kislew" من السنة السادسة من ملكه المقابلة لسنة  "599    ق.    م." حملة على العرب الساكنين في البادية،     نهبت    أملاكهم وما عندهم من مواشٍ، وسرقت آلهتهم ثم عادت2. ولم يذكر    النص   البابلي   اسم البادية التي هاجمها الجيش البابلي ولا اسم القبائل    التي   هاجمها، ولم   يذكر أيضا اسم المواضع التي تحرك منها الجيش لمهاجمة العرب.        ويرى الباحثون احتمال مهاجمة البابليين للعرب من "حماة" "Hamath" أو        "ربلة" "Riblah"، أو "قادش" "Kadesh"، فتوغل جيش "بختنصر" في  البادية،   ثم     عاد حاملًا معه ما ذكر في النص من أسلاب ومن مواشٍ وآلهة  العرب  أي:      الأصنام.
وكانت غاية البابليين من أسر الأصنام وأخذها، هو إكراه القبائل على الاستسلام والخضوع لهم؛ لما للأغنام من أثر كبير في نفوسها، وقد        رأينا أن ملوك الآشوريين مثل: "سرجون" و"سنحريب" و"أسرحدون" كانوا  قد       أسروا أصنام العرب وأخذوها معهم إلى آشور وكتبوا عليها شهادة  الأسر    والوقوع    في أيدي الآشوريين؛ ليؤثروا بذلك نفسيًّا في نفوس  أتباعها    وعبَّادها    ويكرهوهم على الخضوع لهم وعلى مساومة  الآشوريين    لاستردادها في مقابل    الاستسلام لهم وتأييد سياستهم وعدم  التحرش بهم, ولم    يذكر النص البابلي    أسماء تلك الآلهة.
وكانت غاية "بختنصر" من إرسال حملته هذه على العرب، هو حماية حدود "حماة"        وبقية مشارف فلسطين وبلاد الشام من الأعراب وإخضاعهم لحكمه، ثم تأديب    بعض     القبائل التي تحرشت به على ما يظهر حين دخوله بلاد الشام وفي  جملة   ذلك     فلسطين. واستنادًا إلى ما جاء في "سفر إرميا" نستطيع أن  نقول: إن    "قيدار"    كانوا على رأس القبائل العربية البارزة التي غزاها  جيش  "بختنصر"   وكذلك  "بنو   المشرق" "أبناء المشرق" و"ممالك حاصور".  ونظرًا  لوجود  تشابه  كبير  بين   الرواية البابلية عن حملة "بختنصر" على  العرب  وبين ما  جاء في  "سفر  إرميا"1،   أرى أن مدون السفر قد أخذ خبره  هذا الذي  صيَّره  نبوءة من  موارد  بابلية ثم   كيَّفه على النحو المذكور.


الدليل السادس ( المضحك ) :

دراسات في تاريخ العرب القديم ، محمد بيومى مهران ، الطبعة: الثانية مزيدة ومنقحة ، الشاملة  ،  جـ  1 ، صـ 245


ونقرأ في حوليات سرجون الثاني من هذه الفترة، أنه في السنة السابعة من حكمه، وفي حوالي عام 715ق. م، "وطبقًا لوحي صادق من آشور إلهي، قضيت على قبائل تامود وإيباديدي ومرسيمانو وجبايا3 والعرب        الذين يعيشون بعيدًا في الصحراء والذين لا يعترفون برؤساء أو  موظفين،       والذين لم يكونوا قد جاءوا بجزهم لأي ملك، سبيت الأحياء منهم  ونقلتهم   إلى     السامرة، من بيرعو ملك مصرو، ومن شمسي ملكة  العرب، ومن    "أتعمارا"    "يثع أمر" السبئي"4، ومن ثم فربما كان "فلبي"  مصيبًا في رأيه    حين حدد    الفترة "720-700ق. م" لحكم "يثع أمر" هذا5،  وعلى أي حال،  فهناك   من يرى أن    نفوذ العاهل الآشوري إنما وصل إلى سبأ  نفسها، ومن ثم  فقد  أسرع  ملكها بحمل    الجزية إلى سرجون، حتى لا تقع  بلاده آخر الأمر  ضمن  أملاك  الآشوريين6.



 الدليل السابع :

 الشرق الأدنى القديم في مصر والعراق ، عبد العزيز صالح ، الشاملة  ،  جـ  1 ، صـ 537

ولم        يخل الأدب الآشوري الخالص من مزايا خفيفة في تقاريره وأقاصيصه   الحربية      بخاصة، فوصف كاتب مدينة السامرة في حوليات العام الثامن   لفاتحها سرجون الآشوري،      قائلًا على لسانه:   "لقد كانت قمة عظيمة ترتفع مثل سن الرمح وتسمو فوق      الجبال حتى لكأنها   رأس تعتمد السماء عليه، ولها جذور تمتد حتى تصل إلى   قلب    الجحيم.  وكانت  من خارجها كالسلسلة الفقرية للسمكة لا تسمح لأحد   بالنفاذ     منها". ولم  يقصد كاتب سرجون بذلك أن يشيد بالمدينة، ولكنه ابتغى   أن يشيد     بمجهوده  في تحطيمها على الرغم من حصانتها؛ إذ أتبع ذلك بوصف مسالكها الوعرة        ثم عقب بخططه الحربية في تذليلها بفضل سعة أفقه وما أوحى أربابه به      إليه.   وعلى الرغم مما حفل به هذا الأدب الحربي من مبالغات وادعاءات  ظل  ذا    قيمة  لا  تنكر في احتفاظه بأخبار شعوب قديمة لم تترك وثائق  مكتوبة  تنم   عن   تاريخها، مثل القبائل العربية الشمالية والقبائل الجبلية الشمالية، وإن كان قد صور أخبارها من وجهة نظره الخاصة.
 


 الدليل الثامن :

**Tiglath-pileser        IV was succeeded by Shalmaneser V, 727–722 b. c., and soon after    the     death of Tiglath-pileser, Hoshea of Israel was persuaded to  join     several   petty rulers of Philistia and Egypt in rebelling  against     Assyria. In   725 an Assyrian army overran Hoshea’s  territory, and  laid    siege to   Samaria. The military position of  Samaria and its  strong    walls made it   almost impregnable, and the  siege dragged on  for three    years (2 Kings   17:5). Before the city  fell, another king  had ascended    the throne of   Assyria. He was a  usurper, a general,  who took the   great  **** of Sargon,   and who  ruled from 722 to 705 b.  c. Samaria   succumbed  in Sargon’s  first   year and 27,290 of its  inhabitants were   deported.  The dis*******  of  the  west was not at  once quieted. Other   states  remained in  rebellion  and an  Assyrian  army finally defeated   them at  Raphia,  southwest of  Gaza, in  719 b.  c. Sargon then turned his arms in other directions,        fighting at various times with the kingdom of Urartu in Armenia,        overcoming Carchemish, a Hittite kingdom on the Euphrates in 717   (see      Isa. 10:9), and making an expedition into Arabia in 715. In 711 Ashdod revolted and Sargon’s Tartan or chief officer came to put the rebellion down (Isa. 20:1).

 Barton, G. A. (1925). Archaeology and the Bible. On spine: Fourth edition revised. (66). Philadelphia: American Sunday-School Union.

** الدليل التاسع :
*​*
**SARGON (sȧrʾgŏn, Heb. sargôn, the constituted king).        1. Sargon I was a famous king of early Babylon who founded an    empire     that extended to the Mediterranean (2400 b.c.). He is not    referred  to  in   the Bible. The story is told that he (like Moses) had    been put  by  his   mother into an ark of bulrushes in the river,   there  to be   rescued—by   Akki the irrigator.
2.        Sargon II (722–705 b.c.) was an Assyrian king who is mentioned by      ****   in the Bible only in Isaiah 20:1. He was a usurper, perhaps  of     royal   blood. Shalmaneser V, his predecessor, besieged Samaria  in  724.    During   the siege Shalmaneser died (722), and in 721 the  city  fell  to   Sargon. It   is strange that the Bible does not mention  him  in the    record of   Samaria’s fall (2 Kings 17:1–6). Some  authorities  believe    that Sargon   did not become king until after  the city fell.  However,    Sargon claims to   have captured Samaria,  and a certain  ambiguity in 2    Kings 17:6 allows   for a new, although  un****d,  Assyrian monarch  there.* *
Soon        after Sargon came to the throne, the Babylonians, assisted by the        Elamites, revolted against him and were subdued with difficulty.        According to Sargon’s in******ions the remnant of the Israelites  at       Samaria, who had been put under an Assyrian governor, revolted,   along      with other Syrian and Palestinian provinces (720 b.c.).  This  revolt      Sargon quickly suppressed. At this time he also  defeated the  Egyptian      ruler So, who had come to the aid of  rebelling Gaza (2  Kings 17:4).* *
Later        Sargon captured Carchemish, the great Hittite city (717 b.c.),   thus      precipitating the fall of the Hittite Empire. He also mentions     placing    Arab tribes as colonists in Samaria. Sargon claims on his     in******ions    to have subdued Judah. Evidently Judah became more  or    less involved  in a   rebellion against Assyria, led by Ashdod.  This    Philistine city  was   captured by the Assyrians and reorganized  as an    Assyrian province  (711;   cf. Isa 20:1), and Judah was subdued but not harmed. Hezekiah was later to revolt against Sargon’s son Sennacherib.
Sargon built a new palace and royal city ten miles (seventeen km.)        NE of Nineveh, which he called Dur-sharrukin (Sargonsburg), the     ruins    of which are called Khorsabad. He was murdered in 705 b.c.  and      succeeded  by his son Sennacherib. km. kilometers





*​* 
Douglas, J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible Dictionary. Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible dictionary. 1963. (898). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.




** الدليل العاشر : ( جزء مقتطع صغير من النص الكبير ، من يريد أن يعود ليقرأ فليذهب )

**In 716 bc Sargon sent his army commander (turtan;        the *‘tartan’) to war against the Arabs in Sinai. This led to the        reception of tribute from the pharaoh Shilkanni (Osorkon IV) of   Egypt      and from Samsi, queen of the Arabs. Despite these Assyrian    successes,     the people of Ashdod displaced their Assyrian-nominated    ruler,  Ahimetu,    by a usurper Iadna (or Iamani) who initiated yet    another     Syro-Palestinian league against Assyria, doubtless relying    on Egyptian     help. In 712 bc the same turtan was sent to conquer Ashdod (Is. 20:1), which was reduced to the status of an Assyrian province. Since Azaqa (’Azeqah        or Tell es-Zakariye) on the Judaean border near Lachish   surrendered    in   this campaign, it will be seen how narrowly   independent Judah    escaped a   further invasion. Iamani fled to Nubia   for refuge, only to    be  extradited  to Nineveh by the ruler Shabaka.

 bc before Christ


Wood, D. R. W., & Marshall, I. H. (1996). New        Bible dictionary (3rd ed.) (1063). Leicester, England;  Downers  Grove,       Ill.: InterVarsity Press.




**
الدليل الحادي عشر : ( جزء مقتطع صغير من النص الكبير ، من يريد أن يعود ليقرأ فليذهب )


**Arabia,
Refugees from Assyrian invasions in the eighth century b.c. and Babylonian in the sixth century fled to northwestern Arabia (Isa. 21:13-15, where ‘thickets’ [Heb. ya‘ar] may perhaps refer to oasis vegetation). Close to the end of the Babylonian Empire northwest Arabia achieved unusual importance for about ten years when Nabonidus, the last Babylonian ruler, captured Tema        (modern Teima) on the Medina-Damascus route, about two hundred  and       fifty miles (400 km.) southeast of Aqabah, and made it his   capital.

 Heb. Hebrew

Achtemeier,        P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical  Literature.       (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index.  (1st ed.) (42).   San     Francisco: Harper & Row.



*​*الدليل الثاني عشر : 

يقول جون واتس :

**The        implication is that Moab becomes Judah’s vassal again. The Lord’s        judgment drives Moab back into the arms of the Davidic king in     Jerusalem    (16:5). It may well be that Moab joined Jerusalem and     Ashdod in the    rebellion against Assyria that was suppressed by 710     through Sargon II    in his campaign against the Philistine states.  Moab    and Jerusalem    withdrew from the coalition soon enough to  avoid    Assyrian wrath by    paying tribute.
The        scene portrays the beginning of that process as Jerusalem is      beginning   to dream of restored glory. The first step is acceptance of      Moab’s   invitation to Jerusalem to “establish her shadow” (16:3),    that   is, to   cast the cloak of her protection over Moab.*​* 
Watts, J. D. W. (2002). Vol. 24: Word Biblical        Commentary  : Isaiah 1-33. Word Biblical Commentary (232). Dallas: Word,        Incorporated.



**
وفي مكان آخر :** קדר, “Kedar” (J. A. Thompson, ﻿IDB﻿ 3:3–4; Knauf, ﻿ABD﻿ 4:9–10), appears again in 42:11 and 60:7 (cf. Jer 49:28–32; Ezek 27:21). It is a place east of Palestine, apparently in north Arabia. Assyrian        records speak of Kedarites and Arabs in the same breath. They  were  a      considerable force that preoccupied the Assyrians under    Sennacherib,     Ashurbanipal, and Esarhaddon. Sennacherib writes of    defeating  Hazail,    king of the Arabs/Kedarites.
The        announced destruction of Kedar is an explicit and specific word    from     YHWH. If Dumah (v 11) implies a place **** (along with Dedan    and  Tema,    cities in Arabia), the question of that verse is answered    by  the word    from YHWH in vv 16–17. The vision/news of Babylon’s   fall  and  the  vision   of Arabian refugees (vv 13–14) interpreted by   the   prophecy of  vv 16–17   prepare for a very negative evaluation of     Judah’s position,  as Assyria   advances.

*​* IDB The Interpreter’s Dictionary of the Bible. Ed. G. A. Buttrick. 4 vols. Nashville, 1962.

ABD Anchor Bible Dictionary. Ed. D. N. Freedman. 6 vols. New York, 1992.



Watts, J.        D. W. (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33      (Revised   Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas      Nelson,  Inc. 




**الدليل الثالث عشر :

يقول جون ويسلي :

 **﻿Verse        16﻿. A year-From the time of this prophecy: an exact year.      Glory-Their   power, and riches, and all things wherein they used to      glory.  This  was  executed by the Assyrians.


 Wesley,        J. (1999). Wesley's Notes: Isaiah (electronic ed.). Logos Library        System; Wesley's Notes (Is 21:16). Albany, OR: Ages Software.


* *الدليل الرابع عشر :

**21:13–17ORACLE AGAINST ARABIA
Cuneiform in******ions reveal that Arabian rulers paid tribute to Assyrian kings Tiglath-pileser III and Sargon II.

*​* Hughes,        R. B., & Laney, J. C. (2001). Tyndale concise Bible   commentary.      Rev. ed. of: New Bible companion. 1990.; Includes   index. The  Tyndale     reference library (262). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale   House  Publishers.


*​* 


الدليل الخامس عشر :


**21:13-17﻿. Dedan        är ett område i Arabien (jfr ﻿Jer 49:8﻿, ﻿Hes       25:13﻿). Tema  (v. ﻿14﻿), Kedar (v. ﻿16﻿) och Duma (v. ﻿11﻿) var alla       söner till  Ismael (﻿1 Mos 25:13–16﻿). Den assyriske kungen Sargon II drog ut i fälttåg mot de nordliga arabiska stammarna år 715 f. Kr.

 Svensk        Studiebibel. 2000. © 2000, Livets Ord Förlag. © 1996, 1998,       Stiftelsen  Biblicum, Ljungby, och Stiftelsen Svenska Folkbibeln,       Stockholm. (LDLS  elektroniska version.). Libronix Digital Library       System (Is 21:13-17).  Dala-Järna: SN Ljud & Data.

**الدليل السادس عشر :

**Kedar. In Genesis, Kedar is listed as an Ishmaelite tribe, as are also Dumah and Tema (Gen.        25:13–15). But elsewhere Kedar seems to be a general term for     nomadic    peoples of the Arabian Desert (Ps. 120:5; S. of Sol. 1:5; cf. Isa. 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10). Isaiah proclaims an extensive judgment to fall within a year upon all the desert region of northern Arabia.        Tiglath-pileser III declares that he inflicted a sore judgment   upon      Samsi, an Arabian queen, that he slew 1,100 of her people and   took      30,000 of her camels and 20,000 head of cattle. Sargon        likewise claims to have received tribute from the Arabian queen  in     the   form of gold dust, ivory, horses, and camels, and he also   claims    to  have  subdued other Arabian tribes who had never before   paid    tribute.  The  exact year, however, of the judgment specified is   not    known.


*​* cf. confer, “compare”

Nichol,        F. D. (1978; 2002). The Seventh-day Adventist Bible Commentary,     Volume  4   (188). Review and Herald Publishing Association.


**الدليل السابع عشر :

**C. The Devastation of Arabia (21:13–17).﻿24
Isaiah described the destitute condition of the Arabian caravans which resulted from an invasion. In exactly one year the splendor of Kedar (Arabia) would cease to exist and her famed bowmen would be reduced to but a few. The Assyrian King Sargon invaded Arabia in 715 b.c..

*​* Smith, J. E. (1992). The Major Prophets (Is 21:13-17). Joplin, Mo.: College Press.


*​*

*​*
الدليل الثامن عشر :
*​* 
 **21:13–17 Arabia
The        early versions of v 13 read the second Arabia as ‘evening’, which     has    the same consonants. Possibly there is a double entendre (cf.        v 11 and the symbolic titles in 21:1; 22:1). The special     significance    of this oracle lies in its warning to the freest and     most  inaccessible   of tribes that Assyria’s long arm will reach even     them,  at God’s   command. Those of the far south, Tema and Dedan,  will    have to  succour   their more exposed brother-tribe of Kedar.  This   could  mean  that the   trading caravans will have blundered into    war-ravaged  parts  and returned   empty-handed and starving. Sargon’s recorded invasion of Arabia in 715 bc makes it more likely, however, that the fugitives will have been under direct attack.

*​* cf. compare

Carson,        D. A. (1994). New Bible commentary : 21st century edition. Rev.  ed.     of:   The new Bible commentary. 3rd ed. / edited by D. Guthrie,  J.A.     Motyer.    1970. (4th ed.) (Is 21:13). Leicester, England;   Downers     Grove, Ill.,   USA: Inter-Varsity Press.


*​* 

** الدليل التاسع عشر :

**Judgment        on Arabia (21:13–17). In a related oracle the prophet foresaw the        defeat of other Arabian peoples. He dramatically described the   plight   of    fugitives from battle. He then officially announced that   Kedar  in  the    Arabian desert would fall within one year. This prophecy was probably fulfilled in conjunction with one of Sargon’s or Sennacherib’s Arabian campaigns.

 Chisholm,        R. B. (1998). The Major Prophets. In D. S. ***kery (Ed.), Holman        concise Bible commentary: Simple, straightforward commentary on   every      book of the Bible (D. S. ***kery, Ed.) (274). Nashville, TN:    Broadman     & Holman Publishers.


**الدليل الـ20 :
**Arabia (vv. 13–17) refers to the desert between Edom and Babylon. Dedan, Tema, and Kedar were places where leading Arabian tribes lived. This is a prediction that they will experience a terrific blow within a year—and indeed, Sargon invaded Arabia in 715 b.c.

*​* Halley, H. H. (2000). Halley's Bible handbook with the New International Version. (Completely rev. and expanded.) (378). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Zondervan Publishing House.


**الدليل الـ21 :

**Sargon        II conducted a campaign against the northern Arabian tribes in  715       B.C., which could well provide an appropriate setting for this    oracle.     Armed men are drawn from various Arabian tribes,  but   they are no   match   for the Assyrians and are put to flight.  They  flee  exhausted,   parched   with thirst, and in need of food. The   caravans  plying their   trade and   camping out in the wastelands and   the settled  town-dwellers   of the oases   are both urged to provide   sustenance for  the fugitives.   The resistance   of the Arab tribes   will be  short-lived, for their   armies will be  reduced  to a meager   remnant  within twelve months. The   closing oracle  formula  probably   underlines  the fact that this is the   judgment of the  God of  Israel.

*​* Barker,        K. L. (1994). Expositorś Bible Commentary (Abridged Edition: Old        Testament) (1080). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing House.


*​*
الدليل الـ22 :

**In essence, this prophecy says that within one year, Arabia would be destroyed. Indeed, exactly one year from the time it was given, in the year 716 b.c., Sargon, the Assyrian took control of Arabia.

 Courson, J. (2006). Jon Courson's application commentary : Volume two : Psalms-Malachi (375). Nashville, TN: Thomas Nelson.


*​*
 الدليل الـ23 :

**The        concluding verses of this chapter (21:13–17) concern Arabia. In a        chapter containing oracles about the desert (cf. the Heb. of  21:1),    some    reference to the Arabs is not surprising. It is  difficult to     ascertain   how much of this area was intended in  Isaiah’s prophecy,  but    he was   probably referring to the immediate  western and central  area    and the   northern section.
By        Hezekiah’s day, Arabians served as mercenaries in the defense of        Jerusalem against Sennacherib’s invasion. But Isaiah warned that  the   day     would come when caravans (the Arabians were famous  traders)   would   have   to leave the main trade roads for fear of  their lives   (21:13).* *
The weapons used by the Arabs were ineffective against the superior weapons of the Assyrians        and, later, of the Babylonians (21:15). Eventually, the Lord  would      tell  Nebuchadnezzar and his army to attack Kedar and blot  out the      warriors  from the East (Jer 49:28), which he did (Jer  49:28–29; cf.   Jer    2:10).


*​* Heb. Hebrew

Walker,        L. L., & Elmer A. Martens. (2005). Cornerstone biblical      commentary,   Vol. 8: Isaiah, Jeremiah, & Lamentations. "With the      entire **** of   the New Living Translation." (90). Carol Stream, IL:      Tyndale House   Publishers.


*​* 


 الدليل الـ24 :*​*
**The Assyrian        threat is the background of this oracle (see comments on 13:1)   too.     The  Dedanites (21:13) were a tribe from southern Arabia. Tema   (v.  14;    cf.  Job 6:19; Jer. 25:23) was a well-known oasis in   northwestern     Arabia, and  Kedar (Isa. 21:16-17; cf. 42:11) was in northern Arabia. This oracle discusses the difficult times the people of Arabia would soon experience at the hands of the Assyrians. Within one year Kedar’s pomp would end        (Kedar was known for its tents, Ps. 120:5; Song 1:5; also cf.  Jer.       49:28-29, which were a beautiful black). The warriors of  Kedar  would      experience a great defeat (Isa. 21:16-17). The Arabians would be fugitives, running for their lives from the sword. The oracle would be fulfilled, for the Lord, the God of Israel, had spoken (v. 17). In 715 Sargon II wrote that he had defeated a number of Arabian tribes and had them deported to Samaria.

*​* Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ******ures (1:1069). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books.

**الدليل الـ25 :


*​*The        caravans of the  merchant Dedanites must hide in the forests of      Arabia   from the swords  of foreign invaders. The Arabians of Tema   must    bring   bread and water to  these hidden Dedanites. Within a   year,  the   glory of   Kedar (the Arabian  tribes) will cease and her   mighty  men   will be   diminished.
This judgment was inflicted by the Assyrians. Later, the Chaldeans invaded and subjugated Arabia.

*​* Gingrich, R. E. (1993). The Book of Isaiah (25). Memphis, TN.: Riverside Printing*​* 
**الدليل الـ26 :
*​* 

The prophet saw the caravans of the Arabian merchants from Dedan leaving the trade route and hiding in the thickets because of the invasion of the Assyrian army.  
Wiersbe, W. W. (1996, c1992). Be comforted. An Old Testament study. (Is 21:13). Wheaton, Ill.: Victor Books.


**



   وانما ذكرها بانه سيبعث الله  فيها نبي يقاتله قومه ويضطهدوه هو من تبعه ،   وهجرته من بلده ، لبلده  الجديدة التي اسسها ، وقرع اذهان سكان البلدة   الجديدة التي سيهاجر اليها  باتباعه 


أنقر للتوسيع...


بس يا حبيبي بس ، ماتعملش في نفسك كدة ، شدة وتزول ، صعبت على أوي يا كبدي ،   ياريتني ما كنت عملت فيك كل ده ، ، ولأن ليس على المريض حرج فانا هاعلق   بجملة واحدة بس واسيب الناس يضحكوا على كلامك ..


شايفيين يا مسيحيين ؟ المسلم بيقول ان اشعياء النبي هنا تنبأ عن نبي هايأتي   ، فين الكلام ده ؟ مانعرفش بس هو كده وخلاص ، واياكوا ما تآمنوش بالادلة   الفظيعة اللي قدمها دي ، اهتدوا بقى يا مسيحيين ..  :new6:


*


> *لان الكتاب لم يتنبا عنه اصلا*


*ربنا   يهديك ويشفيك ويطرح العقل فيك ،، شايفيين ضعف المحاور المسلم ؟ العلماء   يقولوا انه تنبأ عن سرجون ووضعنا تحقيق النبوة وهو يقول ، ابدا لم يتنبأ ،   وبيقول عن نبيه ، بينما لم يطلعنا على اي عالم يقول ان هذه النبوة عن نبي   الإسلام ، شايفيين مستوى المحاورين المسلمين دول ؟

*


> *نعم شخص يدعى هولي بايبل*


*مال استاذ المسلمين هولي بايبل بالنقل ؟

فين اللي انا نقلت عنه ده !!؟





 ورددنا عليه

أنقر للتوسيع...



ما هو واضح 

*


> *الا انني احيي فيه شجاعته وقوة قلبه وجرأته على هذا
> *


*

انت اقل من ان تحيّه فهو يرد على موضوعك من جملة مئات ردوده فأنت لا تمثل   اي نسبة ! وكما رأينا ان ما وصل اليه هو هو عينه ما وصلنا اليه ولا تسطيع   ان ترده !






ومن قال لك اني لا افعل هذا ، طبعا انا مش ببوس ايدي وش وضهر ، وماذا فعلت يدي حتى اقبلها وش وضهر !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياه   كتير أوي ، كذب وتدليس وسباب ليس له اول من آخر ، واستشهادات خاطئة  وكتابة  ردود على كلام وهمي وضحك على من في منتداك ،، وغيره وغيره وغيره  ...



*


> *المهم اني احمد ربنا انه قد رد على كلامي " حد زيك "*


*اسمها " عالم " زيك  طبعا مش متعود على كلمة علماء لانك ماتعرفش تقرا اسمائهم حتى ولا كتبهم ولا تفهم كلامهم لو تم تعريبه لك !

*


> * فلله الحمد انك قد دخلت واتحت لي الفرصة لملاعبتك على الشناكل واخدك غسيل ومكوة*


*هو واضح انك تقصد :

 فلله الحمد انك قد دخلت واتحت لي الفرصة أن تلاعبني على الشناكل واخذي غسيل ومكوة:new6:



*


> *تعرف ان في قساوسة عندكم*


*طبعا دا على اعتبار اننا نصارى ، إذن انت تقصد بحيرا وورقة ابن نوفل ، يا راجل ودول يتنسوا دول من أحبة الحبايب ، هاهاهاها :mus13:

* *
المهم نسألك :

                                واية حكاية ان النقل سهل دي كمان !؟ ده على اساس ان  القرين  بتاعي محضر لي البحث وانا بنقل منه !                      

*


> * طيب ، وهل تعلم كم عدد المراجع التي عندنا ؟*


*
لا ، لكن كلامي مازال صحيحاً حيث انه لا يمكن ان يكون عند كل مسلمي العرب ما عندي انا وحدي من المراجع ببساطة !





 ثم ان العبرة ليست بالعدد ..... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فعلا   ، بس تخيل بقى ، انت ولا عدد ولا فكر ولا ثقافة ولا معلومات ولا أمانة  ولا  قدرة على الترجمة ولا قدرة على الحوار ولا أدب بالطبع ..... إلخ ،  فانا  احاول ان ابدأ معك من البداية الصحيحة ، حيث انك لن يكون عندك كل هذه  ( إلا  الأدب طبعا ) الا بالمراجع !!


*


> * العبرة بمدى التحصيل ، ولو كنت تتحدث عن العدد لكان نفعك في هذا الموضوع*


*
وطبعا انت تحصيلك يتم تعريف الأرقام السالبة على خط الأعداد ، واما عن انه   ينفعني فمع انه نفعني الا ان المراجع ليست هى العامل الأول في الذي فعلته   بك في هذا الموضوع ولكن العامل الأول والأوسط والأخير هو قول الله :




15 لاني انا اعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها.


*​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*




 يعني هل اشتريت منهم شيء ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

انت مالك اشتريت ولا ما اشتريتش ؟ اية العالم دي !!




فالكتب كلها موجودة على الشبكة

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا راجل ؟!!

مش قلت لك الكلام ببلاش !!؟

هيا ، استخدك كل مراجعك في ان تستخرج لنا عالم يقول ان هذه النبوة عن نبي المسلمين !! 





حتى لو كانت غير مجانية ، فاسعارها زهيدة جدا وليست صعبة ان تشتري

أنقر للتوسيع...

هاهاها ، يعني مثلا لو قلنا تحتاج كم من المال لتشتري 500 الف مرجع ؟

قول لي كدة ؟ وطبعا المراجع اجنبية كلها ..




طبعا انت كافر بهذا النص

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا جدع خلينا بس دلوقتى في النص ده دلوقتى هو انت ماتعرفش تركز على حاجة واحدة ؟


قول لي ، النص بيقول الله هو المسيح ، وانا مثلا هاقول المسيح هو الله ، ابقى كافر وازاي ؟

النص لا يقول ان من يقول ان المسيح هو الله كافر !





 ولكن عن الكيفية انا مبدئي ان يتعلم الشخص دينه قبل ان ينظر لدين غيره

أنقر للتوسيع...



ولهذا يجب عليك ان تتعلم دينك قبل ان تحاول ان تنظر الى ديننا !




 يعني مثلا بيشوي يقول ان من يقول ان المسيح هو الله مشرك

أنقر للتوسيع...

مممممممممممم ، طيب الكلام ده كدب ، ليه ؟ لان الصحيح انك تقول :

 يعني مثلا جريدة الدستور بتقول عن الأنبا بيشوي أنه يقول ان من يقول ان المسيح هو الله مشرك


الغريب أنك بتصدق كلام الجرايد هنا عن " الأنبا " بيشوي !! :new6:

ننتظر منك توثيق هذا الكلام من مصدر موثوق منه للأنبا بيشوي أطال الله حياته ..





 ومن هذه الهرطقات والجهالات انك بتقول انك لم تقل ان الله هو المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...


أرايت كم مرة أقول لك انك لا تفهم كلامي ؟ فكيف سترد علىّ إذن !


من الذي قال اني " لم أقل أن الله هو المسيح " ؟!!

تقدر تطلعها لي من كلامي ؟!!

شوف كلامي وياريت تفهم ، أنا مش عارف انت مصري ازاي وانت مش فاهم الكلام !


طيب انا بقول ان المسيح هو الله ولم اقل ( مثلا ) ان الله هو المسيح ! فهل كدة انا كافر بحسب النص ده ؟ و ازاي ؟

هو النص ده في كتابي أصلاً عشان اقول إيماني ولا انا قلت قدام عينيك ( مثلا ) ؟

ارحمنا يا ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح من هذه المستويات من العقول ..





وانظر لكلام اثناسيوس الرسولي في ضد الاريوسية الثالة حينما قال :

And so since they are one, and the Godhead itself one, the same things     are said of the Son, which are said of the Father, except His being   said   to be Father...For 'all things,' says the Son Himself,   'whatsoever the   Father hath, are Mine;' and again, 'And Mine are   Thine'... and why are   the attributes of the Father ascribed to the   Son, except that the Son  is  an Offspring from Him​الترجمة

ولأن اللاهوت واحد فى الآب والابن، فإنه نشأ عن ذلك بالضرورة أن كل الصفات التى تقال عن الآب قيلت هى بعينها عن الابن،     إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب أب.. لأن الابن نفسه يقول عن ذاته (مخاطباً     الآب) "كل ما هو لى فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لى" (يو17: 10).. ثم لماذا  تنسب    صفات الآب للابن؟ إلا لكون الابن هو نبع من الآب

يعني بالعربي الصريح ان الله هو المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو القديس أثناسيوس كان في كتابه "          لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ   " ؟ يا ابني انت محتاج تأهيل عقلي لفهم الكلام أولا ثم محاولة المناقشة ..




 يعني الله هو المسيح ، المسيح هو الله

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ابني افهم ولا تصمم ان تضحنا كل دقيقة والأخرى عليك

دلوقتى النص بيقول اية ؟ :         لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ 


يعني وصف من يقول ان الله هو المسيح بالكفر ، انا بقى مش هاقول كدة مثلا ،    لكن هاقول العكس ، المسيح هو الله ، وبحسب النص ده مافيش كفر !!

فاهم ؟!!

على اخر الزمن محمدي جايب لي كلام الآباء لتفسير القرآن !!
هزلت !




الغريب والعجيب جدا والمضحك طبعا في هذا الأمر انه منذ قليل قد صدق وقال :





مثلا بيشوي يقول ان من يقول ان المسيح هو الله مشرك

أنقر للتوسيع...

وبعدها ، المحمدي بيجيب لي كلام الأنبا بيشوي ( الحقيقي بقى ) انه بيقول :





يعني وباختصار وبحسب البحث الجميل المنشور في موقع بيشوي :

الابن  : هو الله من حيث الجوهر وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم.

أنقر للتوسيع...


فأولا وكما هى العادة : انت لست اهلا لتقول عن البحث أنه " جميل " فأنت لا تفهم كلامي انا البسيط فكيف ستفهم هذا الكلام ؟!

ثانيا : أتيت لنا بكلام منسوب له وكلام متأكدين انه له وكلاهما يناقض الآخر !!


الغريب أن هذه الكلمات في حد ذاتها كافية لأن يرفضها المسلم قبل المسيحي !   فهل سيقول أسقف مسيحي قبطي ان المسيح ليس هو الله او الله ليس هو المسيح  !؟  لا اعلم كيف مرت عليه مرور الكرام ،، 

عموما : نضع الرد على هذه السفاهة :

**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32189

http://www.copts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22563



*​*



 مش عارف هنعلمك عبري ولا نقد ولا خطاطة ولا لاهوت

أنقر للتوسيع...

هاهاهاهاهاها ، الجملة دي تاخد عليها تاج الكوميديا الدولي ( لسة هاعمله له ) ، خطاطة اية وعبري اية وكمان لاهوت اية !!

يابني روح اقرأ كتابك احسن ، بدل ما يجي لك واحد زي مولكا تاني ويعمل فيك اللي علمه طول الحوار ( ولسة ) ، هاهاها

هزلت وتنيلت ..:new6:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*مشاركة نسب رسول الإسلام ،،
نكرر مشاركتنا السابقة ونزيد عليها سؤال لكي يفهم عن ماذا نتكلم أصلاً ...





  فعدنان من ولد اسماعيل وهذا ثابت لا مرية فيه ، ونتحدى من يثبت عكس ذلك ان كان يجرؤ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 كيف نثبت البطلان على شيء غير مثبت بالأسماء !!؟





  وعموما فسواء كان النسب لقيدار او لنابت فكلاهما من صريح ولد اسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 تقدم واثبت لنا النسب عزيزي ...




المهم نسأله السؤال علّى يفهمه ولو لمرة :


إثبت لي بالأسماء فردا فردا ، النسب من إسماعيل إلى رسول الإسلام !!


تقدر ؟ لان الدليل التاريخي هو الفيصل هنا لان الموضوع عن شيء تاريخي !





اما عن الاثبات فلله الحمد فتم الاثبات من قبل كتابة هذا الموضوع بسنتين كاملتين كسنين الاجير حينما كتبنا بحثنا " نبي في ارض العرب "

أنقر للتوسيع...

كالعادة نكرر لك لا يا يضحك على نفسه ،، لن ولم ولا تجرؤ ان تثبت اي شيء ، ليس لعيب علمي فيك ( فهذا معروف ) بل لأن هذا لا يثبت لانه غير حقيقي أصلاً 

فسواء كان ما اسميته " بحثاً " - وما هو إلا " هجصاً "- أو موضوع سرجون او   اي موضوع آخر لم يثبت فيه أبداً هذا الكلام غير الحقيقي ، ولذلك قلتها   وأكررها ، افترض كل الإفتراضات التي تريدها وارني أين النبوة عن نبي سيأتي !


شايف كمية الإستخفاف بالموضوع !؟





دليل على ماذا ودليل من ماذا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

أدلة   من الكتب الإسلامية ، ودليل على أن رسولك نسبه غير معروف !! وهذا هو الذي   تقول عنه ( النسب ) أنه أشهر من النار على العلم ، فيظهر انك تقصد أنه  أشهر  من النار على العلم في عدم معرفته أصلاً أي ان الكل يعرفون انه غير  معروف !




حينما قلتم جهلا ان متن المخطوط يحتوي على كلمة سنة

أنقر للتوسيع...





 ادعيت دجلا انها تقول بني قيدار

أنقر للتوسيع...

مع أني لم اقل هذا ابداً ، ولكت أيضاً إنتظر المفاجات في النهاية ، ستسعدك كثيراً ..:mus13:




ومن خلال كلام العلامة ميلر بوروس في كتابه 
Variant Readings in the Isaiah Manus crip

ذلك المرجع الذي لن تستطيع ان تجده ولو غردت كالعندليب ، والذي ان وجدته لن    تستطيع ان تتعامل معه لانه يعقد مقارنة عبرية – عبرية بين النصوص

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني أنت   متأكد اني مش هالاقيه ولا في احتمال اني الاقيه ؟ لانك بتناقض نفسك ومش   واثق في كلمتك ( يا عيني ) من كترا للي عملته بك في المراجه فصرت غير متأكد   من كلامك بشأن المراجع معي !!



 هذا بالمناسبة موقف واحد فقط والحوار مليء بالمواقف المشرفة ، والمخزية لكم في المقابل




 فهل البحث العلمي ان تكتب كلمة بحث وتنقل النتائج  ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا   ، اكتب أثر من كلمة في حوالي الاف الكتب وكل النتائج التي تخرج لي اقوم   بدراستها ووضعها أمامك دلالة على ان نسب رسولك غير معروف ولا تستطيع ان   تثبته على الإطلاق !! 




دليل على ماذا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

دليل ان رسول الإسلام نسبه غير معروف اسما اسماً و لا حتى عدد الأجداد !




 انت تقول انك درست علم الحوار :

أنقر للتوسيع...

كذاب كالعادة والكذب محلل في الإسلام في ثلاث ، 
اقتبس لي من كلامي اني قلت بالحرف " انا درست علم الحوار " ، هيا ، أرنا كلامي نصاً ..




اما عن عدد الاباء بين اسماعيل وعدنان فهذا هو الذي لا قيمة له

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا   قيمة له عندك لانك لن تستطيع أن تثبته ولذلك تهمشه ، ولكن الانساب وفي   الحوار عن أمر تاريخي لابد ان تأتي بالأسماء فردا فردا ، فهيا حقق الإعجاز   وتعالى بهم ..




 وقيل تسعة وقيل سبعة

أنقر للتوسيع...

هاهاهاهاهاها ، تسعة وسبعة بين اسماعيل ورسول الإسلام !!




يتشرب قلبها بالغل والحقد

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا انا بحقد عليك انكم عندكم بول البعير وشرب بول الرسول واحنا ماعندناش :mus13:




فنيتجة هذا الاندفاع المتولد من الغل والحقد والكراهية

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا انا بحقد عليك وبغل في نفسي اننا ازاي ماعندناش بس بول الإبل !! ازاااااااااااا؟ :t19:




نستعرض معكم 3 امثلة مختلفة

أنقر للتوسيع...

تبقى   ادخل المنتدى وناقش فيهم ، عشان انا وقتي ضيق ومش عايز اضيع وقتي في  موضوع  قد أصبحت أكبر جزء فيه ، أصغر من الذرة ... ده اعجاز طبعاً ...

ابقى ارجع قول لي ان مافيش حاجة اصغر من الذرة ( امال انا بقول اعجاز ازاي )

وكذلك عن الاعمار ..




 فقد قال لي احد الاخوة ان هذا الشخص كان يكتب في توقيعه الشخصي " مهرج المنتدى " وكان يضع صورة " مهرج " ، واتحداه ان ينكر هذا

أنقر للتوسيع...

تتحدى مين يا ابني ؟ روح العب مع واحد في مستواك يابني وسيب حوار الكبار للكبار ،،
فين الدليل ؟؟

النفي يكون لشيء مثبت وليس لوهم مثبت في ادمغتكم !!

وإلا فأقول انا عليك اي شتيمة وبعدها اقول ان احد قال لي انك وضعت هذه   الشيتمة عن نفسك واتحداك ان تنكر هذا وفي النهاية لا اضع الدليل !!

عادي يعني !!




 اما   عن كتاب دلائل النبوة وقيمته فالحق يقال ، ان  سطر واحد منه يسوى مقدار   جميع ما الف علماء النصارى من كتب وورقات منذ بدء  التأليف حتى وقت انتهاؤه   .

أنقر للتوسيع...

هما النصارى كمان ألفوا ؟؟!




طيب مصدرها

ماذا اكتب لك

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هو طبعا ، عشان انت مالكش في اي حاجة   في المراجع ولا تعرف تقراها حتى ولا اسماء العلماء فلا تعرف يعني اية   مصدرها ، مصدرها يعني جهة الطبع والنشر ، فاهم ؟؟





اما عن الكتاب الذي في مكتبتي واختلافه عن كتب الشاملة ، فانا لم اقل هذا

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش مهم تقول أن الكتاب محرف ! ده عادي جدا! لان المسلم مش بيعترف بالحق أبداً ! لانه لو اعترف بالحق لما كان مسلما أصلاً !

ونضع كلامه عن الكتاب بنفسه :




بل   ان من الوارد ان تجد بعض الطبعات مختلفة ،  وهناك بعد الطبعات قد تكون   مزيدة ومنقحة مثل طبعة الرحيق المختوم للشيخ  المباركفوري لدار الوفاء   للنشر والتوزيع  1423 هـ .

أنقر للتوسيع...

نشكرك على معرفتك للسبب ..




وهتقعد منها ليه

أنقر للتوسيع...

عشان رصيت لك الادلة منها على مجهولية نسب رسولك !



المهم اني قد قلت :




                              وانا سميته بشهرته وليس بإسمه !                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

فقال في عبارة أشبة بالنُكتة :




وهذا كذب منك ، فانت لا تعرف اسمه كي تعرف شهرته

أنقر للتوسيع...

واقول لك : طالما انك نبي ، بل وعلام الغيوب كمان ، ليه المسلمين بيقولوا على محمد رسولهم انه آخر الأنبياء ؟!!

ما انت نبي اهو !


كنت قد سألته وقلت :





                              هل الكتاب لا يسمى بـ " الطبقات الكبرى للشعراني " ؟ نعم ام لأ ؟!                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

فرد وقال :




لا بل اسمه لواقح الانوار في طبقات الاخيار

أنقر للتوسيع...


والآن لنضع لكم صورة الغلاف :

**







**هذه الصورة من منتدى اسلامي ، ومكتوب على الغلاف " الطبقات الكبرى " بل والانكى أنه مكتوب ايضاً " المسماه بـ " !!

أرأيتم مستوى المحاور في دينه وفي كتبه ؟






انت

أنقر للتوسيع...


كذبت كالعادة ، أين ؟

ويستشهد بهذا :


*


> *                              ؟ ألا يعرف أن كتب السيرة مكتظة بالإسرائبليات                      *


*

فهل هذا انا قلت فيه كلمة " أثر " ؟! ام كالعادة في هذا الموضوع يفهم خطأ ويشتمني ؟





فكيف تاتي بذكر للاسرائيات عنه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



نضع الجملة التي خشى المحاور أن يضعها ،،

ثالثاً : هل يؤخذ الحديث بهذا الشكل ؟! أين إخراج الحديث وتحقيقه ؟ ألا     يعرف أن كتب السيرة مكتظة بالإسرائبليات والموضوعات وعندما نستشهد بالسيرة     بهذه الطريقة يأتون متحذلقين مضعفين ما أتينا به من هذه السير ؟! أفحلال     لهم وحرام علينا ؟! أم أن صديقنا المسلم يتبع القول بأن من إجتهد فأصاب     فلها أجران و إن لم يصب فله أجر !؟ فلنكمل..*



> * اعذرك فانت لا تعرف عن الاسرائليات غير جولدا مائير : )*


*لأ ، ازاي بس ! ، وشارون ! ، بس هل دول في كتب السيرة !! أصل كتب السيرة فيها كل حاجة !!*



> * هل تذكر الحديث الذي لا متن له ولا سند له ؟*


*طبعا ، وهو ده حد ينساه ! بس الحق يتقال ، في احاديث كتير أوي كده !! مش واحد بس !

افهم انت بقى معنى كلامي ! *



> * فبأي وجه حق يقول لي اني كذبت ؟*


*نسألك سؤال بسيط عشان نكثب فيك ثواب ، هل كل الروايات التي رواتها ثقات ، هى أحاديث صحيحة ؟

*


> *لا افهم ما هو المطلوب حقيقة*


*صورة انك ذكرت حكم على الرواية بالصحة كما ادعيت ..*



> * هل تريد ان احضر لك صورتي الشخصية مثلا ام ماذا ؟*


*لا لا ، انا مابحبش اشوف وشك وانت زعلان وخجلان وندمان انك دخلت حوار زي ده ، انا عندي قلب برضو ومرضاش احرجك واشوف ضعفك قدامي ..*



> *لا اعترض *


*طيب اثبت لنا من كتب التاريخ غير الإسلامي ان محمد منتسب لقريش نسبا ، إسما إسما ، بشرط ان يكون الكتاب لا يأخذ عن مرجع اسلامي  ويخبرنا من اين حصل على هذه المعلومة ..






 وهات معاك اثنين او ثلاثة او اربعة ليعترضوا معك

أنقر للتوسيع...



تلاميذي بيضحكوا عليك وبيقولوا انهم مش فاضيين للمستوايات اللي زي دي ..


*


> * ان هذا يتوقف على مفهوم العلم بيننا وبينكم*


*أكرر ، هل في الإسلام علم أصلاً ؟*

*هذه الجملة سؤال يا شخص ، فإن كان فيه علم فأرني اياه !*



> *الامام بن كثير قال قول مأثور
> 
> فإن طريقة أهل الإيمان مشتملة على العلم بالحق والعمل به ، واليهود فقدوا العمل ، والنصارى فقدوا العلم ؛    ولهذا كان الغضب لليهود ، والضلال للنصارى ، لأن من علم وترك استحق  الغضب  ،  بخلاف من لم يعلم . والنصارى لما كانوا قاصدين شيئا لكنهم لا  يهتدون  إلى  طريقه ؛ لأنهم لم يأتوا الأمر من بابه ، وهو اتباع الرسول  الحق ، ضلوا  ،  وكل من اليهود والنصارى ضال مغضوب عليه ، لكن أخص أوصاف  اليهود الغضب   كما  قال فيهم : " من لعنه الله وغضب عليه "  وأخص أوصاف  النصارى الضلال   كما  قال : " قد ضلوا من قبل وأضلوا كثيرا وضلوا عن سواء  السبيل " ، وبهذا  جاءت  الأحاديث والآثار .
> *


*صراحة لا اعلم ، كيف جرؤت لتضع هذا الكلام !!

هذا الرجل يقول ان فقداننا للعلم هو نتيجة اننا لم نتبع الرسول الحق !!

ده العلم وده الجهل في وجهة نظر علماء الإسلام !

مش بقول لك ، انت ماتعرفش اصلا يعني اية علم !!



يعني البوذي يقدر بنفس المبدأ الغريب هذا ان يقول عليك جاهل ، لانك لا تؤمن بما يؤمن به هو في بوذا !! وهكذا يقول عليك جاهل !!



هل قرات هذه الكلمات ام وضعتها وانت نائم ؟

*


> *نعم
> 
> YES
> 
> OUI*


*
كذاب ، لا أنت ولا كل امتك ، سواء في الماضي او في الحاضر ولا في المستقبل !!


اين هذا الكلام !

كل ما فعلته كان عبارة عن كلام خارج الموضوع وفي النهاية تقول انه يتنبأ عن نبي !

فمن العالم الذي قال ان نبوة سفر اشعياء النبي كانت عن مجيء نبي في ارض العرب هو محمد رسول الإسلام ؟!!
*



*
*
*





*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*في   هذه المشاركة يتكلم محاورنا عن جغرافية " العربية " ، وجدير بالذكر هنا أن   نذكر الكل بالتدليس الذي قام به وفندناه وكشفناه ولم يرد :




 وألبرت بارنز يقول ما ملخصه ان العربية تنقسم لثلاثة اقسام : 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 همَّ الـ 3 ، 4 سطور دُول محتاجين ملخصهم كمان ؟! ، دا انا كنت ناوي احط لك التفسير كله في المشاركة دي ! ، فإذا كان الـ 3 ، 4 سطور بتلخصهم يبقى التفسير كله هاتعمل فيه اية ؟!!! ، عموما سبب تلخصيك واضح كما سنبين ..





  البتراء في الشمال  

أنقر للتوسيع...

   لا ، لم يقل في بكلمة الشمال مطلقاً ، ولا أعلم عن أي شمال تتحدث عنه     وتنسبه إليه ،  فأنقل كلامه او ترجمه ، فهو قال " Arabia Petrea, lying     south of Judea " فهو يقول أنها تقع جنوب مملكة يهوذا ، ومعروف طبعاً أين تقع ممكلة يهوذا ! ، فرجاء الدقة ! فهو لم يقل الجنوب وسكت بل حدد جنوب ماذا وقال جنوب يهوذا ...





  والجزء الصحراوي وهو منتصف الجزيرة  

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : جبت منين كلمة " الجزيرة " دي ؟ وجزيرة أية أصلاً ؟! 
ثانياً : فضلاً ، هل كلمة " Deserta " تعني " الصحراوي " فقط كما ترجمتها ! ؟





  والجزء الجنوبي منها  

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني     اية " منها " دي ؟! هل تقصد من مملكة يهوذا أم من شبه الجزيرة العربية     الحالية ؟! ، على العموم ، الجواب في نفس الإقتباس لكلام البرت بارنز في     السطر الاول ، فأعد القراءة و أجب علينا ...





فالجزء الشمالي منها يسمى بالعربية 

والجزء الأوسط منها يسمى بالعربية 

والجزء الجنوبي منها يسمى بالعربية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ممممممم!     بقى ده برضو كلام البرت بارنز !! بقى الراجل تاعب نفسه وبيفصّل كل حاجة     عشان يوضح كل حاجة وانت تيجي تقول ان كلهم اسمهم العربية !!!؟ امال     التفصيلات اللي هو عمال يكتبها دي كانت لغرض اية ؟ كان سهل عليه يكتب     العربية ومايكتبش اي تفصيل بعدها وخلاص !!! عجبي ! أهذا هو الملخص !!؟

الرجل لم يقل هذا يا اخوة ، بل قال ( مع تعديل كلام الصديق ) :

فالجزء الجنوبي لمملكة يهوذا يسمى بالـ  Arabia Petrea
 
والجزء الشرقي منها ( مملكة يهوذا ) يسمى بالـ Arabia Deserta
 
والجزء الأخير مازال يقع أكثر جنوباً منها ( مملكة يهوذا ) و يسمى بالـ  Arabia Felix


فما علاقة ما كتبته بما قاله من الأساس !!؟


ثم بعد كل هذا يعود فيقول النتيجة الحتمية لما فعله أعلاه ويقول : 





 وهذا الاقتباس وحده من كلام ألبرت بارنز كافي لحسم تلك النقطة هذه لصالحنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وعجبي !
والآن سأعيد الجزء المقتبس من كلام ألبرت بارنز و سأتعمد تكبير أجزاء معينة     لكي يراها الجميع بتركيز واعذروني إن ازعج هذا الحجم وهذه الألوان   أعينكم   ولكن ماذا أفعل !!


 Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and southeast of Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea;     and Arabia Felix, lying still further south. What part of Arabia is     here denoted it may not be easy to determine. It is probable  that it     was Arabia Petrea, because this lay between Judea and Egypt,  and would be exposed to invasion by the Assyrians should they invade  Egypt; and because this part of Arabia furnished


الجزء الملون بالأزرق ، يحصر كل " العربية " وقد كتب فيه أنها تقع بين " south جنوب " و " southeast جنوب شرق     " مملكة يهوذا - أكرر - يهوذاااااااااااااااااا ، والصديق يتكلم عن  هجرة    الرسول من مكة إلى المدينة ! ولا اعلم ما علاقة مكان مكة و مكان  المدينة    بهذا الكلام وهذه الأماكن !! 


​والغريب     أنه بعد كل هذا يسبني ويقول أني مدلس ! وكالعادة يأخذ كلامي ويقتبسه   ويضع   قبله كلاما لا اعرف من الذي قاله ! فقط قال أني قلت :  




 والغريب ان بعدها يأتي هذا النصراني - كالعادة - بتدليس جديد ينفي فيه ان  تكون هناك عربية غير العربية التي في الشمال ، حيث جنوب يهوذا

أنقر للتوسيع...


فمن     الذي نفى هذا الكلام بالحرف !!؟ إذا كنت انا انقل لك واؤكد على كلاما عكس     ما ادعيته علىّ فكيف أقول كلاما عكسه !؟ عجبي ! بل ان هناك ثلاثة هم     المنصوص عليهم في التفسير وجميعهم لا علاقة بهم بمكة والمدينة ! ،  وكالعادة    أطالبك بإستخراج الكلام الذي إدعيته علىّ حرفياً من كلامي  بالإقتباس    المباشر  !

فليتك تخذلني وتجيبني ولو مرة واحدة !



ثم انظروا الى كلامي الذي قلته واستخرج منه كلامه وادعاه عليّ ، أنظروا :





                               فالعربية ، يقصد بها الجزء السفلي الجنوبي لفلسطين والواقعة شمال جزيرة  العرب الحالية ، فلا علاقة بين المقصود من قرابة الـ 3000 عام بشبة  الجزيرة الآن على الإطلاق.                       

أنقر للتوسيع...

فانا اتكلم عن زمن قرابة الـ 3000 عام وانت لم تعلق !
وانا اتكلم عن المقصود في النبوة و انت لم تعلق !
وانا ايضا أتكلم عن الفرق بين المكان المعروف حاليا والمكان المعروف منذ     3000 عام تقريبا وكالعادة لم تعلق ! وبعد هذا كله تأتي وتسبني !!







وانتهى رده الأول الى هنا ..... ندخل على التاني ..


قال :

أنقر للتوسيع...





 والملاحظ في كلام معجم جيسينوس انه فرق في معنى الكلمة لغةً وإصطلاحاً 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ما علاقة " لغة و أصطلاحا " بتحديد المكان الجغرافي بالتحديد الآن !!!؟ 





      فقال ان اشتقاق الاسم يأتي من خلال الجفاف والقحط والعقم from its    aridity   and sterility ، وهذا ما تتميز به شبه جزيرة العرب بكاملها من    اولها  لاخرها  ، وهذه هي طبيعتها الجغرافية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا    : ما علاقة أن جذر الكلمة هو الجفاف والقحط بتحديد المكان ؟! هناك   أماكن   في العالم كثيرة بها جفاق وقحط فهل تسمى جميعها بالعربية !؟

ثانيا : القاموس يتكلم عن الجذر فهل الكلمة التي امامك هى الجذر ؟!!! وايضا ما علاقة الجذر بالمكان ؟!
ثالثا : استخرج من القاموس الذي قلته هذا " وهذا ما تتميز به شبه جزيرة العرب بكاملها من اولها لاخرها  ، وهذه هي طبيعتها الجغرافية " بل واكثر من هذا ، إستخرج أصلا من الأساس أن ما قلته هذا " من اولها لاخرها     " إن كنت تقصد به " العربية " الحالية يدخل ضمن " العربية " من 3000    عاماً  ، فلو كنت تقول هذا فعلاً فأنت أضفت على القاموس امران ، أولهما "    من  اولها لاخرها " فهذا لم يقله القاموس ، وثانيهما أنك ادخلت مكانا لم    يتكلم  فيه القاموس اصلا وهو ( شبة الجزيرة الحالية ) في الكلام رغم أن  نفس    القاموس بعد ذلك نفى نفياً صريحا كلامك بشكل حرفي ! و إن لم تكن  تقصدها    فلماذا تكبت هذا السطر أصلاً ، فهو يؤيدنا !!
 
ثالثا : انظر التناقض الصريح بين كلامك وكلام القاموس ، انت تقول " بكاملها من اولها لاخرها " والقاموس يقول " Arabia  is not used to designate that large peninsula which   geographers call  by this ****, but a tract of country of no very large   extent " ، فمن نصدق ؟! القاموس أم أنت ؟!

وبالطبع ، عجبي !






 فما هي حاجاتنا لهذا الكلام حتى نكره ويعيب علينا اننا ننلخصه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا ، انا من حقي اعيب عليك لاني اعلمك كيف تكون تلميذ لتكون في يوم من الأيام تلميذ لي ،، فامامك الكثير لتدخل من ضمن تلاميذي 

أكره الإعادة هنا عليك لان الكلام كله عبارة عن 4 سطور تقريبا فلا يحتاجون   الى تقطيع وتفصيص وتلخيص ، لكي يكون الكلام متصلا ومفهوما ، ولا ان تقطعه   جملة جملة وتترجمه وتضع تعليقاتك في الوسط فيضيع المعنى في الوسط ، فهذه   حركات قديمة جدا وبليت تماما ، ولا تصلح في الحوار معي ..

يعني لو عايز تفهم الناس ( جدلاً ) ، ترجم كل القطعة بلاش قصقصة ..






Lying south and southeast of Judea​تقع في الجنوب ، وجنوب شرقي مملكة يهوذا


أنقر للتوسيع...


فين بقى المنطقة المحصورة بين جنوب مملكة يهوذا وبين جنوب شرق مملكة يهوذا ؟

نضع خريطة توضيحية من مرجع لنوضح للقاريء :









ولا تعليق على عدم درايتك بالإتجاهات أصلاً !


*


> *It   is probable that it was Arabia Petrea, because this lay between Judea    and Egypt, and would be exposed to invasion by the Assyrians should    they invade Egypt; and because this part of Arabia furnished​
> وهذا الجزء يقول فيه بارنز وجهة نظره في انه من المحتمل انها الجزء الشمالي    من العربية – البتراء – لانها تقع بين مملكة يهوذا ومصر ، وستكون عرضة    للغزو من قبل الاشوريين
> *


*
سامحوني : ههههههههههههههههههه ، لا لا لا ، المسلم ده بجد زي الفل ، الكلام اللي مايعجبوش يقول عليه " وجهة نظره** " !! هاهاها ، أرأيتم مدى الضعف أمام الأدلة ؟

طيب خلاص ، اي دليل مش هايعجبني ، انا كمان هاقول على كاتبه أنه " وجهة نظره** " هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها وأرفضه بهذا الدليل الصاعق القوي " وجهة نظره** " 

قال وجهة نظره** قال ،، هههههههههههههههههه





فما هو ايضا المفيد في هذا الجزء في تحديد جغرافية " بلاد العرب "

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، يوجد مفيد جدا ، وهو ما دلست واردت ان تخفيه ولكن على من ؟

هنا هو يحدد مكان النبوة وفي نفس الوقت يضع جغرافية المكان الذي تحددت فيه   النبوة ويقول أنها حدثت في " this lay between Judea and Egyp " ، بين   مملكة يهوذا ومصر ، وتعالوا نحط خريطة :

* *



*​* 

فهل ترون كلمة " petra " ؟

هل في هذا المكان توجد مكة او المدينة ؟

أعرفتم لماذا كان يلخص ويقصقص الكلام ؟
 




والغريب انه يقول انه كان ينوي ان يضع التفسير كله لي .... تفسير البرت بارنز كله كان يريد ان يضعه لي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أيوة ، اضعه لك ! اية مشكلتك ؟

أضعه لك لأنك تبتره وحتى هذا البتر تلخصه ونشكر الله انك لم تلخص تلخيصك مرة أخرى !!

فأنت بلا أي أمانة علمية !

*


> *وخطأي هنا اني ظنتت في ان هذا الشخص قد يكون عارفاً بتلك المعلومة الجغراتاريخية بالنسبة لارض العرب*


*وأما   عن خطأك ، فأنا اسامحك عليه لاني مازلت في مرحلة تعليمك ، واما عن معرفتي   فهذا خطل منك ؟ لماذا ؟ لأني انا بنفسي ذكرت هذه التقسيمات ، وتكلمت  كثيرا  فيها ، فكيف لا أعرفها ؟!!

مش تركز امال ؟



المهم بعد هذا كله يضع أدلة على ماذا ؟ تخيلوا على ماذا ؟ على شيء انا نفسي وضعته وهو ان العربية تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء !!
تخيلوا هذا الإنسان طوال رده والنسبة الغالبة فيه يضع ردود على اشياء هى اوهام في الحقيقة !!

فأنا نفسي وضعتهم هنا :

**Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and southeast of Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea;   and Arabia Felix,   lying still further south. What part of Arabia is   here denoted it  may  not be easy to determine. It is probable  that it   was Arabia  Petrea,  because this lay between Judea and Egypt,  and would be exposed  to  invasion by the Assyrians should they invade  Egypt; and because  this  part of Arabia furnished
*​*
المهم نلخص لكم ما يريد ان يقله في هذا الجزء : يريد ان يقول ان هناك ثلاثة   اقسام من العربية ! فما الذي يرد به على كلامنا إن كان يذكر ما ذكرناه  !!؟  عجبي !






 المصطلح الثالث وهو العربية الجنوبية ، وهو ايضا ترجمة من كلمة يونانية ، وهي ترجمة غير منضبظه للكلمة العربية اليمن .

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا بغض النظر عن سوء بل فضيحة مستوى الترجمة فلا اعرف لماذا تكبر لي هذا الجزء الأحمر ؟!

فالنص يقول :

* *The   third term, Arabia Felix, is also a translation from the  Greek-Arabia   eudaimon-which is again a translation, or rather a  mistranslation of   the Arabic El-Yemen. This last **** denotes the  country to the right   hand, i.e. the S, just as the Arabic Es-Shem  (Syria) means the country   to the left hand, or to the North El-Yemen,  however, was interpreted  as  *****alent to El-Eyman, the Fortunate or  Happy, a **** which the   district truly deserves.


**فهل هذا الكلام ترجمته تلك الكُليمات ؟

*


> * فهل اليمن توجد جنوب يهوذا ؟*


*لأ ، لانها ليست هى التي حدث فيها تحقيق النبوة بهجوم سرجون وبالتالي من الطبيعي انها ليست المقصودة ! فما علاقتنا الآن بـ **Arabia Felix ؟ فهل كان رسول الإسلام من اليمن وأحنا مانعرفش ؟!!


اية لازمة الإستشهاد ده يعني ؟ استفدنا منه اية !!

هو حشو مكان وخلاص !

نضع لكم خريطة من نفس الموقع الذي استشهد به :

**






* *http://bibleatlas.org/region/arabia.jpg

*

> *Arabia   (Old-Persian: Arabâya): **** of the country to the west and south of   Mesopotamia. Three main zones can be discerned: the towns in the regions   bordering on the Indian Ocean (modern Yemen and Oman), the nomadic   interior (Saudi Arabia), and a northwestern part (Jordan). The Latin   ****s of these three zones are Arabia Felix, Arabia Deserta (Happy   Arabia and Desert Arabia) and Arabia Petraea (Arabia ruled from Petra). *


*
كالعادة ، اية فايدة الكلام ده !!





 وها هو المصدر الثاني وهو موقع معروف جدا وشهير جدا ومتخصص في التاريخ القديم يقول ان العربية تنقسم لثلاثة اجزاء

أنقر للتوسيع...



يقول " معروف جدا وشهير جدا " الآن لأنه يعتقد انه يفيده ! ، فكل ما يعتقد أنه يفيده يصبح " مفيد جدا ومعروف جدا " هاهاهاها !

طيب انا هارفضه عشان ده بيعبر عن " وجهة نظره " هاهاهاها ، طبعا انا مش برفضه ولا حاجة بس برويله كلماته التافهة يمكن ان تجعلني اقول اية على اي دليل !

المهم ، يقول " م يقول ان العربية تنقسم لثلاثة اجزاء " ، ومين اللي قال   انها تنقسم إلى 17 جزء !! حتى تأتي بأدلة انها تنقسم إلى 3 اجزاء !! عجبي   !!

انت عارف احنا بنرد على اية وانت المفروض بتقول اية في اية ولا انت تايه وش فاهم اساسا الموضوع عن اية ؟


* *
المهم ، من نفس الموقع :

**Among   the oldest references to Arabs in what is now Jorden is the account of   the battle of Qarqar in 853 BCE, in which the Assyrian king  Salmanasser  claims to have defeated a Syrian coalition. Somewhat  younger are the  reports about a kingdom ****d Aribi, which is mentioned  from  Tiglath-Pileser III (ruled 745-727). Aribi was an Assyrian vassal  until  the second half of the seventh century. Later, the Arabs were  subdued by  the Babylonian king Nabonidus, who made the oasis of Temâ  his capital  and reached Iatribu (modern Medina).
*​*
**http://www.livius.org/ap-ark/arabia/arabia.html


*​*

المه كما عودناكم ان هذا الشخص لا يستطيع ان يرد على كلامنا فيخترع كلام   وكذب علينا ويلصقه بنا ويقول اننا نحن الذي قلناه ! وكما رأيتم في الردود   الاخيرة كم مرة فضحت هذا الجهل تارة والتدليس تارة ، ها نحن الىن أمام مثال   آخر لتتأكدوا اننا عندما نقول عن شخص انه مدلس ، فنكون قد مللنا من  الادلة  التي تثبت هذا الوصف لكي لا يصبح سباً :

*


> * في الحين الذي ينكر فيه النصراني الجاهل هذا الكلام ويقول ان العربية ما هي الا مملكة يهوذا*


*يقول اني ( جدلا ) انكر ان العربية مقسمة الى ثلاثة أجزاء !! وانا الذي قلت قبل ذلك :

* *It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea;   and Arabia Felix,

**فكيف أفهمه اني قلت انها ثلاثة أجزاء بالفعل ؟ 
لا اعرف ما هى المشكلة التي يعاني منها !!


المهم ، يقول أني أنا قلت " ان العربية ما هي الا مملكة يهوذا   " ، وانا أطال هذا الأفاق الكذاب المدلس بإقتباس هذا الكلام حرفياً من   كلامي ، فيكفي ما أشبعتنا من تدليساتك علىّ ونسبك لكلمات لم انطق بها لي ،،   الغريب كيف اقول ان العربية هى ممكلة يهوذا وانا بنفسي قلت :






فالجزء الجنوبي لمملكة يهوذا يسمى بالـ  Arabia Petrea
 
والجزء الشرقي منها ( مملكة يهوذا ) يسمى بالـ Arabia Deserta
 
والجزء الأخير مازال يقع أكثر جنوباً منها ( مملكة يهوذا ) و يسمى بالـ  Arabia Felix



أنقر للتوسيع...


عمال اقول جنوب وشرق وأكثر جنوبا ، من ممكلة يهوذا وهو يأتي بكل سفاهة ويقول اني اقول انها هى نفسها ممكلة يهوذا !!

اقول له اية ده !! ما هذا المستوى الضحل من التفكير والكذب حتى ؟!



تقريبا هو لم يعلق على هذه المشاركة إلا بتفاهات : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2668563&postcount=21

*


> * نكمل مع المصدر الثالث والموسوعة البريطانية :*


*نفس الكلام ، لم نختلف أصلا على انها ثلاثة اجزاء !


* *ويظل على هذا المنوال يحضر أدلة تقول انها ثلاثة اجزاء !! وكأننا قلنا انها 55 جزء !


المهم يأتي الى مصدر يقول :* *Classical   geographers such as Strabo followed the example set by the  geographer   Ptolemy in dividing Arabia into three divisions: Arabia  Petraea (Rocky Arabia) in the northwest, which included Sinai, Edom,  Moab, and Transjordan; Arabia   Deserta, which included the Syrian desert;  and Arabia Felix (Happy   Arabia), which included the southern section of  the Arabian peninsula.
* * At present Arabia   is divided into several states, the largest of which  is Saudi Arabia.   The others are Yemen, Kuwait, Qatar, Oman, Muscat, and  Aden.
* * In using “Arabia”   as a geographical term the Bible sometimes includes  both northern and   southern sections. For example, 2 Chronicles 9:14 says  that the kings   of Arabia brought gold to Solomon as tribute. At   other  times the **** Arabia refers only to the northwestern Arabia   Petraea.  For example, Paul said that after his conversion he went away   “to the  deserts of Arabia” (Gal 1:17) and referred to Mt Sinai (4:25)   which is  in that northwestern area. Many places ****d in the Bible as   being in  Arabia are more specifically in Arabia Petraea.   Such sites include Buz,  Dedan, Dumah, Ephah, the Hazor of Jeremiah   49:28–33, Massa, Mesha, and  Midian. Hazarmaveth, Ophir, Sabtah, Sephar,   Sheba, and Uzal are in the  south. Havilah and Parvaim are perhaps in the northeast, and authorities  debate the ******** of Seba. The land of Uz, mentioned in the Book of  Job, is considered by many scholars to be located in the area between  Edom and northern Arabia.


**صدقوني   ، هذا المصدر هو نفسه أتى به وليس انا الآن !! اه بجد ! امال انا قلت قبل   كدة ان مراجعه هو نفسه ترد على كلامه هو نفسه ايضاً !! واننا فقط نحتاج  الى  ان نفهمه اياها ونضعها كدليل ضده !! ، فانظروا ماذا يقول القاموس  وماذا  يقول هو !! عجبي ! ، هل يقرأ هذا الكلام قبل ان يضعه ام يضعه لمليء  فراغ  ضعفه الذي لم يقوى به على مجابهة الحجة بالحجة ؟ بل صار يسب ويلعن  ويشتم في  كل شيء !!

إقرأ مراجعك قبل ان نستخدمها ضدك يا محاور !

* *

*​ *المهم   دلوقتى " تعرف تترجم القطعة دي كاملة " ، بس والنبي هات واحد بيفهم في   الترجمة يترجمها عشان الواحد زهق من كتر الضحك على ترجمتك !

طبعا لسان حالك فوراً سيقول لي انك بالفعل ترجمتها !! فأقول لك ، اجعل هذه الترجمة لك وهات واحد يترجمها بجد مش لعب !

وبلاش كلمة إلخ وغلاوة النبي عندك يا شيخ ، ترجم بحق ربنا !





وتكمل موسوعة بيكر

أنقر للتوسيع...

تعالى نكمل :

* *At    other  times the **** Arabia refers only to the northwestern Arabia    Petraea.  For example, Paul said that after his conversion he went away    “to the  deserts of Arabia” (Gal 1:17) and referred to Mt Sinai  (4:25)   which is  in that northwestern area. Many places ****d in the  Bible as   being in  Arabia are more specifically in Arabia Petraea.    Such sites include Buz,  Dedan, Dumah, Ephah, the Hazor of Jeremiah    49:28–33, Massa, Mesha, and  Midian. Hazarmaveth, Ophir, Sabtah,  Sephar,   Sheba, and Uzal are in the  south. Havilah and Parvaim are perhaps in the northeast*​*



والآن مع فضيحة جهلية تدليسية أخلاقية لهذا المدلس :

نقل هو من مرجع اية ؟ من مرجع اسمه بالعنجليزي يا ولاد " Baker Encyclopedia of the Bible " صح ولا اية يا جدعان ؟

صح طبعاً ، طيب تعالوا نشوف هو وقف في النقل لحد فين ؟ وقف لحد هنا " between    Edom and northern Arabia " صح ؟ صحين تلات صحات ، تعالوا بقى نشوف ليه   هو لم يكمل الكلام كاملاً  : اقرأوا معايا يا اخوااااان :
* *History.*​ *Although    the queen of Sheba was probably the most famous Arabian in the Bible,    many other persons and tribes were intimately connected with this  land.   The table of nations in Genesis 10 mentions ****s found  preserved in  many Arabic place ****s (vv 7, 26–30). The sons of Abraham  by Hagar and  Keturah (25:1–4, 12–18) also reflect Arabic tribes and  places. Indeed,  North Arab genealogists trace their ancestry back to  Ishmael.*​ *Arabia    has long been desired for natural resources. Pharaohs of the first    dynasty operated turquoise mines in Sinai, and the gold of Ophir and the    frankincense and myrrh of South Arabia were world-renowned. The queen    of Sheba brought such precious spices to Solomon (1 Kgs 10:2, 10),  and  trade between Israel and Arabia flourished (v 15). Solomon had a  seaport  at Ezion-geber on the Red Sea for his opulent commerce with  Ophir  (9:26–28). King Jehoshaphat of Judah (872–848 b.c.), who also  received  tribute from Arabs (2 Chr 17:11), tried to revive trade with  Ophir but  failed (1 Kgs 22:48).*​ *Tribes    associated with Arabia played a significant role in biblical history.    The Ishmaelites or Midianites who took Joseph to Egypt (Gn 37:25–36)   were Arabians. So were the Amalekites who waged war with Moses in the   wilderness of Arabia Petraea (Ex 17:8–16). Moses’ father-in-law,   Jethro, was a Midianite (18:1). King Uzziah of Judah fought against   Arabs (2 Chr 26:7);  the Meunites mentioned in the same verse were   probably also from  Arabia. Geshem the Arab, known also from secular   in******ions, resisted  the rebuilding of the Jerusalem wall (Neh 2:19;   6:1, 6).*​ *Kedar was an important North Arab tribe condemned in Isaiah’s message about Arabia (Is 21:13–17). Jeremiah   also spoke against it, prophesying its destruction by Nebuchadnezzar,   who did indeed subjugate it (Jer 49:28–33). Close allies of the tribe  of  Kedar were the Nabatean Arabs (Is 60:7), who figure prominently in   later history. They captured Petra,   fulfilling the prophecy of Obadiah about Edom. References to Arabia  and  the Arabs in the Apocrypha and NT concern mostly the Nabatean Arabs  (1  Mc 11:16; Gal 1:17).*​ *In   southern Arabia four kingdoms developed: the Sabean, Minean, Qataban,   and Hadramaut. Around 115 b.c. the Himyarite kingdom gained control of   southern Arabia, keeping it until about a.d. 300. Three centuries later   the Arabian peninsula witnessed the birth of Islam.*​ *vv verse (pl. vv)

* *NT New Testament

* *Elwell, W. A., & Beitzel, B. J. (1988). Baker encyclopedia of the Bible. Map on lining papers. (145). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Book House.



**شايفيين   التدليس الصريح ؟ عمال ينقل ويقول ان العربية ثلاث اجزاء ثلاث اجزاء عشان   احنا اصلا لم نختلف في انها ثلاث اجزاء ولما جه عند المراجع قص وبتر كما  هى  عادته ، ونفس هذا المرجع الذي إستشهد به يقول بأن هذه النبوات تمت في شمااااااااااااااااال العربية والمعروفة بإسم العربية البتراء Arabia    Petra والتي حددنا مكانها انها واقعة أسفل ممكلة يهوذا مباشرة وبينها   وبين مصر ( سيناء ) ها هى المراجع التي يستشهد به تعطيه درساً وتكشفه امام   زوار منتدى الكنيسة العربية**   لتسجل سلسلة من التدليسات مع كشفها لهذا المحار الذي صدر نفسه لمحاورتنا   ويقول انه يتحاور من العلم وشبه العلم منه براء ومن تدليساته ، أرأيتم   اخلاق مدراء مواقعكم يا مسلمين ؟ هل هؤلاء هم الذين تعتمدون عليهم في   تعليمكم ؟ أفيقوا يا اخوة ..




*​ *المهم   انه بين تارة واخرى يصحوا من غفلته فيتذكر ان هذه الـ " هرتلة " لا تصلح   مع مولكا فيتذكر انه لم يقدم ولا دليل واحد ان هذه النبوة عن هجوم سرجون   على العرب تتكلم عن مجيء نبي الإسلام ، فماذا يفعل ؟ يثبت ذلك عن طريق   ترديد كلماته ، مثل ، انا مش قصير انا طويل ، انا مش قصير انا   طوييييييييييل ، اه صدقوني ، حتى شوفوا :

*


> * فلله الحمد  قد اثبتنا ان النبوءة قد تحققت في القرن الخامس من الميلاد وليس من 3000  عام .*


*!! اين اثبت هذا الكلام ؟ أين جاء بمرجع واحد يقول ان نبوة اشعياء تحققت في القرن الخامس الميلادي بمجيء محمد نبي المسلمين !! أين ؟

هرتلة في هرتلة ! ، كل ما تكلم فيه هو هرتلة عن العربية ، هرتلة عن سنة ام   ثلاث ام سنين ، هرتلة عن جغرافيا المكان ، هرتلة عن ذكر اسماء النسب إلى   إسماعيل ، وطبعا هرتلة كبيرة في النقد الأدنى ، وانا كرما مني أقول ، واكرر   ، إفترض أي شيء تريده وارني كيف سيتجعل هذه النبوة عن هجوم سرجون ، تتحول   بقدرة قادر الى نبوة عن مجيء نبي الى ارض العرب !!


شايفيين كمية الإستخفاف بيه وبموضوعه ( علمياً ) ، عمركوا شفتوا تساهل اكتر   من كده ؟ سايب له كل حاجة ليه يهرتل فيها زي ما هو عايز ويوريني هايثبت   ازاي ، وانا منتظر ، فهل يجرؤ ؟



يعني ، ماشي النبوة تتكلم عن سنين ، ماشي ، النبوة تتكلم عن مكة والمدينة   تحديدا كمان وقريش بالذات كمان ( يلا خلي الغلابة ياكلوا ) ، النبوة عن   العرب طبعا ، ، ها وبعدين ؟ فين ذكر مجيء نبي أساساً ؟؟* *


*


> *ولقد اتينا بخريطة منذ 3000 سنة تقريبا تقول انه لا فرق بين المكان حاليا وبين المكان المعروف منذ 300 سنة تقريبا
> 
> The Assyrian Empire and the Region about the Eastern Mediterranean, 750-625 B.C​
> 
> ...


*
طبعا هو ماقالش على مصدرها عشان هى من الويكيبيديا ولكن دي مش هاعتبرها له   تدليس عشان صعب علىّ وعشان هى أصلا مأخوذة من كتاب لويليام شيفرد ، ولكن  هل  هذا المحار به عينان ؟ بجد بيشوف ولا لأ ؟؟

ألم يرى هذا المحاور كلمة " Assyrian empire " هل لاحظتم اللون الأخضر الداكن والفاتح معا ؟

هل إقترب هذا اللون من مكة او المدينة ؟؟ ، أليس هذا ما قاله القاموس الذي هو أتى به بنفسه حين قال :



* *Kedar was an important North Arab tribe condemned in Isaiah’s message about Arabia (Is 21:13–17).


**أرأيتم أنه يأتينا بالأدلة على خطأ كلامه من كلامه ؟!!

* *قم فين هنا مكة والمدينة كل الحاجات دي ؟!! هو اي صور وخلاص !!


* *نذكركم بما قلناه سابقاً :

* *
עֲרָב f., 2 Chron. 9:14; and עֲרַכ Isa. 21:13;     Jer. 25:24; Eze. 27:21; pr. **** Arabia (عَرَبُ); so called from its     aridity and sterility (see the root No. III). Gent. noun is עֲרָבִי  an    Arabian, Isa. 13:20; Jer. 3:2; also עַרְבִיNeh.  2:19;    plur. עַרְבִּים Arabians, 2 Chron. 21:16; 22:1; and עַרְבִיאִים  2  Chron.   17:11; always used of Nomadic tribes, Isa., Jer. loc. cit. Also        the **** Arabia is not used to designate that large peninsula   which      geographers call by this ****, but a tract of country of no   very   large    extent, to the east and south of Palestine, as far as the Red Sea.Of no wider   extent is Arabia in the New. Test. (Gal. 1:17; 4:25). See my remarks on Isa. 21:13.




Standard Bible Atlas. 2006. Cincinnati: Standard Publishing.
























​




The Seventh-day Adventist Bible Atlas. 2002. Review and Herald Publishing  Association.























​

​*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*والآن        علينا أن نحدد من هو قيدار و من هىقبائل قيدار المقصودة في النص     الكتابي    لانها هى التي سيفني مجدها فيجب ان نعرف اين تقع هذه القبيلة     التي سيفني    مجدها ...​

قيدار        هو الإبن الثاني في الترتيب من أبناء اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم ( راجع ،      تكوين   25 : 13 ) ، وبهذا الإسم تسموا كقبيلة من قبائل العرب في ذلك   الوقت    ( وقت   اشعياء ) ، اي ابناء قيدار ، تقول عنهم الموسوعات   العالمية :

Kedar —  dark-skinned, the second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13). ​    It is the **** for the nomadic tribes of Arabs, the Bedouins generally (Isa. 21:16; 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10; Ezek. 27:21), who dwelt in the north-west of Arabia.        They lived in black hair-tents (Cant. 1:5). To “dwell in the  tents    of    Kedar” was to be cut off from the worship of the true God  (Ps.     120:5).   The Kedarites suffered at the hands of  Nebuchadnezzar (Jer.     49:28, 29).  ​ 
Easton, M. (1996, c1897). Easton's Bible dictionary.

The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13 = 1 Chr. 1:29). Elsewhere in the OT this term refers to his descendants (the Kedarites), either specifically to the most prominent of the north Arabian “sons of Ishmael” or generally and collectively to Arabic nomads or Bedouin.        In Ps. 120:5 the “tents of Kedar” are equated with peace-hating        Meshech, which is probably not a region of Asia Minor (as in Gen.   10:2)      but a Kedarite subgroup. Cant. 1:5 pictures them as dark   skinned  (cf.  qāḏar, “to be black”), and some repoint MT        “Solomon” here to “Shalmah,” a tribe that lived south of the      Nabateans   in the 3rd century b.c. Isaiah describes them as (1)      warriors and   archers whose glory will end (Isa. 21:16–17; some see a      reference to   Nabonidus’ 552 campaign; but not Jer. 49:28–29,    concerned   with   Nebuchadnezzar’s attack on Arabs [“Kedar and the    kingdoms of   Hazor”] S   of Damascus in 599/98); (2) inhabitants of    desert villages   (Isa. 42:11;   probably temporary, fortified    enclosures); and (3)   poetically paired   with sheep-breeders of    Nebaioth (60:7; perhaps a   reference to the   Nabateans of north    Arabia; cf. Gen. 25:13; also Ezek.   27:21, where the   “princes of    Kedar” are paired with the Arabians as   sheep/goat-traders   with the    Phoenicians). Assyrian in******ions as   well **** them along   with  the   Arabs and Nebaioth. Finally, the poetry   of Jer. 2:10 uses a    merism   to antithetically parallel Kedar with the   Kittim     (“Cypriots/Greeks”)  as representatives, respectively, of the   East and     West.

 OT Old Testament
 MT Masoretic ****
 Freedman, D. N., Myers, A. C., & Beck, A. B. (2000). Eerdmans dictionary of the Bible (761). 




Kedar (keeʹduhr; Heb., ‘dark’), a confederation of Arab tribes based in the north Arabian desert. In        Gen. 25:13 and 1 Chron. 1:29 Kedar is one of the twelve sons of        Ishmael. The Kedarites were a major force from the late eighth   century      b.c. until the rise of the Nabateans in the fourth century   b.c. and   are    frequently mentioned in Assyrian and Neo-Babylonian   sources.  They    raided  lands on their eastern and western borders and    controlled the    eastern  trade route from Arabia to the Fertile    Crescent. The later    extent of  their influence is illustrated by a    silver bowl dated to the    fifth  century b.c. from modern Tell    el-Maskhuta in the eastern Nile    delta  dedicated to the goddess    Han-Ilat by ‘Qaynu the son of Gashmu  the   king  of Kedar’; this Gashmu    is the same as ‘Geshem the Arab’ of  Neh.   2:19 and  6:1. ​ In        the Bible the military might of the Kedarites is indicated by       reference  to their archers and warriors (Isa. 21:16-17). Thus,  although      they  dwelt in the eastern desert in dark tents (Isa.  42:11; Jer.     2:10;  49:28;  Ps. 120:5; Song of Sol. 1:5) and were  herders (Isa.  60:7;    Jer.  49:29),  their ‘princes’ traded with Tyre,  which lay on  the   coast  of the   Mediterranean Sea far to the north  and east (Ezek.    27:21).  Their being   singled out in Isaiah and  Jeremiah as objects  of   oracles  shows their   importance and  corresponds to what we know  of   them from  nonbiblical   sources.

​ Heb. Hebrew
Achtemeier, P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical Literature. (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index. (1st ed.) (523). San Francisco: Harper & Row.​ 
​


KEDAR (Kēʹ dȧr) Personal **** meaning        “mighty” or “swarthy” or “black.” The second son of Ishmael and a        grandson of Abraham (Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29). The **** occurs  later       in the Bible presumably as a reference to a tribe that took  its  ****      from Kedar. Little concrete information is known about  the  group,      however. Apparently the descendants of Kedar occupied the area south of Palestine and east of Egypt (Gen. 25:18).        They may best be described as nomadic, living in tents (Ps.  120:5;      Song  1:5) and raising sheep and goats (Isa. 60:7; Jer.  49:28–29,   32),    as  well as camels, which they sold as far away as  Tyre (Ezek.   27:21).

Brand, C., Draper, C., England, A., Bond, S., Clendenen,        E. R., Butler, T. C., & Latta, B. (2003). Holman Illustrated     Bible    Dictionary (977). Nashville, TN: Holman Bible Publishers.​ ​ 

 KEDAR [KEE dur] — the **** of a man and a tribe in the Old Testament:​ 1. The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13).​ 2. The tribe that sprang from Kedar, as well as the territory inhabited by this tribe in the northern Arabian desert (Is. 21:16–17).


​ Youngblood,        R. F., Bruce, F. F., Harrison, R. K., & Thomas Nelson     Publishers.    (1995). Nelson's new illustrated Bible dictionary. Rev.     ed. of:   Nelson's  illustrated Bible dictionary.; Includes index.     Nashville: T.   Nelson.




 KEDAR (kēʾdêr, Heb. kēdhār,        probably either mighty or dark). 1. One of the twelve sons of      Ishmael,   son of Abraham by Hagar (Gen 25:13). These sons were called      “tribal   rulers.” They helped originate the Arab peoples.​ 2.        The tribe that descended from Kedar and their territory. They  were       nomads for the most part (Ps 120:5; Song of Songs 1:5),  raising   sheep     (Isa 60:7) but sometimes intruding into villages  (42:11). The   “doom  of    Kedar,” declared in Jeremiah 49:28–33, tells  us something   of their     desert civilization and also of their  terror when they   learned that     Nebuchadnezzar was coming against  them. Their territory was in the northern part of the Arabian Desert.


​ Douglas,        J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible   Dictionary.      Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible   dictionary.    1963.   (562). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.




 Ke´dar (dark-skinned), the second in order of the sons of Ishmael, Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29, and the **** of a great tribe of Arabs settled on the northwest of the peninsula and on the confines of Palestine.        The “glory of Kedar” is recorded by the prophet Isaiah, Isa.      21:13-17,   in the burden upon Arabia; and its importance may also be      inferred  from  the “princes of Kedar” mentioned by Ezekiel, Ezek.      27:21, as well  as the  pastoral character of the tribe. They appear      also to have been,  like  the wandering tribes of the present day,      “archers” and “mighty  men.”  Isa. 21:17; comp. Ps. 120:5. That they      also settled in villages  or towns  we find from Isaiah. Isa. 42:11.  The     tribe seems to have been  one of  the most conspicuous of all  the     Ishmaelite tribes, and hence the  rabbins  call the Arabians   universally    by this ****.


​ Smith, W. (1997). Smith's Bible dictionary. Nashville: Thomas Nelson.



و إليكم بعض الخرائط للتسهيل :


اول خريطة توضح مكانها بالنسبة لتيماء فى شمالها

​




وايضا :​






وايضا خريطة اخرى توضح العلاقة بين تيماء وقيدار فى شمالها​



​ 

وكما        ترون و أكدنا كثيراً ، النبوة تاريخية بحتة ولا علاقة لها بالجنوب      الحالي   ولا العربية الحالية وانما في الشمال تماماً كما هو موضح.​​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



استشهد النصارى بكلام معجم جيسنوس وقد خلطوا عند الاستشهاد به الحابل بالنابل ونعيد كلامه مرة اخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

المهم   انه فالح فقط في انه يدعي ، استاذ إدعاء ، لكن عند الإثبات يظهر منه  العجب  العجاب ، فتارة يستشهد بكلام ضده وتارة أخرى ينسب لي كلام لم اقله (  كما  سيتبع حالاً ) ويرد عليه ، وتارة يقتبس كلام قلته ويفسره بعقل معاق   ويطالبني بدليل !!

هذا هو ملخص كلامه ، سباب في سباب ..




ولاني قلت ان ان الاسم مشتق من خلال الجفاف والقحط والعقم ، اي معنى الاسم نفسه مشتق من هذا وليست الكلمة نفسها وهي كلمة ערכ

أنقر للتوسيع...

ارأيتم   كيف يتراجع عند دكه بالعلم ؟! أرأيتم الرجوع المشين ؟ يقول ان " الإسم   مشتق " تعني " معنى الإسم نفسه مشتق " وليست " الكلمة نفسها " !!

شايفين الهجص على أصوله ؟؟

بيجيب الإشتقاق عن طريق معنى الكلمة وليست الكلمة نفسها !!! 
شايفين هجص هذا الشخص ؟؟

فمن أهجص منك هجصاً !




ظن هذا المسكين

أنقر للتوسيع...

امسك حرامي ، جبت منين بقى اني " ظنيت " ؟!!! شايف التسوية على نار هادية بتكون ازاي ؟
انت قلت " ظن " وانا اطالبك ليس بهرتلاتك التي تنسبها لكلامي بل بإقتباس صريح من كلامي اقول فيه أنا " ان هذه الكلمة العبرية لهي مشتقة من جذر آخر "! فهل تجرؤ ولو لمرة واحدة أم كالعادة ؟!

 فهل بعد هذا الجهل جهل





 فهل سيجيب ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ طبعا ، فلا توجد فرصة لك للهرب من امامي !! أفتظن إلى الآن انك ستهرب من الحوار ؟!! أفق !




 والجواب بسيط جدا وهو هل يسمى مثلا من يسكنون في صحارى افريقيا بالعرب ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ ولهذا سألتك :

ما علاقة أن جذر الكلمة هو الجفاف والقحط بتحديد المكان ؟! هناك  أماكن في العالم كثيرة بها جفاق وقحط فهل تسمى جميعها بالعربية !؟

فأين إجابتك ؟!!

نذهب الى تسجيل جهالة أخرى الآن عليه وعلى مستوى عقله الضحل كما سنثبت ،،


كنت قد قلت : 


القاموس يتكلم عن الجذر فهل الكلمة التي امامك هى الجذر ؟!!! وايضا ما علاقة الجذر بالمكان ؟!                      

واريدكم أن تركزوا في " عن الجذر " و " التي أمامك " فهما مفتاح تسجيل جهالة جديدة عليه ،،


ماذا قلت انا ؟ جـ : القاموس يتكلم عن الجذر

يبقى الجزء ده فييييين ؟؟ في القاموس...

طيب أمال يا مولكا تقصد اية بـ " التي امامك " ؟ بالطبع أقصد ما هى في النص نفسه "יַּעַר  " ، وبالتالي سألته سؤال بسيط :

القاموس يتكلم عن الجذر فهل الكلمة التي امامك هى الجذر ؟!!! وايضا ما علاقة الجذر بالمكان ؟!                      


فلم يجب على السؤال الآول ، وبالطبع لم يجب على الثاني ! فهل نكرره أكثر من مرة ليفهم ان هذا سؤالاً ام ماذا ؟


المهم نعود للضحالة العقلية ، تخيلوا ماذا فهم من كلامي !؟

فهم اني أقول ان الكلمة في " القاموس " ليست هى الجذر !!!

حيث قال :





 فهو لا يعرف ماهية كلمة ערכ  ولا يعرف هذا المسكين انها هي المصدر

أنقر للتوسيع...

تخيلوا اني انا بنفسي بالحرف الواحد أقول :

*


> *القاموس يتكلم عن الجذر*


*
أي ان الجذر بالفعل في القاموس ، وهو يقول اني لا اعرف ان القاموس به الجذر !!
أف لهذا المستوى !!



المهم ، نعود فنسأل :


 وايضا ما علاقة الجذر بالمكان ؟!                      
 
المهم انه لما اكتشف انه لم يفهم كلامي بشكل صحيح ، ماذا فعل ؟ هل تراجع عنه وحذفه ؟ لا ، نسب لي خطأ أخر ألا وهو اني اناقض نفسي !!
فقال :




ولذلك فنجده يناقض نفسه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هاهاها...........





فمالك ومال الاصل ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *أثبتنا انها تعني حمل ، كما قال العلماء وانكرت أنت والجمناك بالمراجع !

*


> * واما عن سبب الجانب اللغوي فاعيده مرة اخرى عل وعسى نجد نصراني يرد غير ذلك العبث الماضي*


*وأكرر   لك الرد على عبثك والهراء الذي أتحفتنا به ،، الولد مش لاقي دليل معه   فبيضطر يكتب الكلام اللي هو عايزه بدون دليل ! مسكين ، صعبان علىّ !





 والملاحظ في كلام معجم جيسينوس انه فرق في معنى الكلمة لغةً وإصطلاحاً 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ما علاقة " لغة و أصطلاحا " بتحديد المكان الجغرافي بالتحديد الآن !!!؟ 





      فقال ان اشتقاق الاسم يأتي من خلال الجفاف والقحط والعقم from its    aridity   and sterility ، وهذا ما تتميز به شبه جزيرة العرب بكاملها من    اولها  لاخرها  ، وهذه هي طبيعتها الجغرافية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا    : ما علاقة أن جذر الكلمة هو الجفاف والقحط بتحديد المكان ؟! هناك   أماكن   في العالم كثيرة بها جفاق وقحط فهل تسمى جميعها بالعربية !؟

ثانيا : القاموس يتكلم عن الجذر فهل الكلمة التي امامك هى الجذر ؟!!! وايضا ما علاقة الجذر بالمكان ؟!
ثالثا : استخرج من القاموس الذي قلته هذا " وهذا ما تتميز به شبه جزيرة العرب بكاملها من اولها لاخرها  ، وهذه هي طبيعتها الجغرافية " بل واكثر من هذا ، إستخرج أصلا من الأساس أن ما قلته هذا " من اولها لاخرها     " إن كنت تقصد به " العربية " الحالية يدخل ضمن " العربية " من 3000    عاماً  ، فلو كنت تقول هذا فعلاً فأنت أضفت على القاموس امران ، أولهما "    من  اولها لاخرها " فهذا لم يقله القاموس ، وثانيهما أنك ادخلت مكانا لم    يتكلم  فيه القاموس اصلا وهو ( شبة الجزيرة الحالية ) في الكلام رغم أن  نفس    القاموس بعد ذلك نفى نفياً صريحا كلامك بشكل حرفي ! و إن لم تكن  تقصدها    فلماذا تكبت هذا السطر أصلاً ، فهو يؤيدنا !!
 
ثالثا : انظر التناقض الصريح بين كلامك وكلام القاموس ، انت تقول " بكاملها من اولها لاخرها " والقاموس يقول " Arabia  is not used to designate that large peninsula which   geographers call  by this ****, but a tract of country of no very large   extent " ، فمن نصدق ؟! القاموس أم أنت ؟!

وبالطبع ، عجبي !



*


> *      وكذلك بإرتباط هذا الاسم مع القبائل البدوية always used of Nomadic     tribes  وهذه هي سمة شبه جزيرة العرب كاملة ، وهذا هو ما عرفت ، وتعرف به     بكاملها  ومن أولها لآخرها ايضاً . *


*اما عن " وتعرف به بكاملها  ومن أولها لآخرها ايضاً  " فإقرأ أعلاه ..

و اما عن الجزء الأول ، فأقول لك ، أي قبائل عربية كانت في هذا الزمن     ويتكلم عنها النص ؟!! لن اجب على السؤال وسأتركك تجب فربما تقول لنا أن     قريش هى المذكورة والمقصودة مثلاً ! ( تسهيل الإجابة ، إقرأ الأصحاحات اللي     قبلها ) ....





     هذا من حيث  اللغة ، وتعريف معجم جيسينوس له لا مشكلة فيه ، اما من جهة     الإصطلاح فقد  ذهب الي ما ذهب اليه يوسابيوس في تعريفه للعربية  كإصطلاحاً    فقط وليس  لغوياً 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : وهذا شيء طبيعي جداً لان القاموس بعد يوسابيوس بكثير جدا وبالتالي عاد بالكلمة الى الجذر ، واما هو فلماذا يعود ؟!
ثانيا : وكلهما يعارضك حرفياً ! فماذا تفعل ؟!
 
وقبل أن ننهي هذا الجزء نعيد ما فعلناه سابقا بتكبير الكلام وتميزه بعض     الشيء ليرى الجميع التناقض الصريح بين كلام الصديق وبين كلام القاموس الذي     ظن الصديق انه بمجرد ان يقتبسه ويكتب اي كلاماً خلفه سيكون هذا يُعد "   ردا  "  ! وحقيقة لا اعرف يرد على ماذا فهو لا يقتبس كلامي اصلا بل يقتبس   كلام   القاموس فهل صديقنا يرد على القاموس !!؟ ، فلنقرأ :

**עֲרָב f., 2 Chron. 9:14; and עֲרַכ Isa. 21:13;     Jer. 25:24; Eze. 27:21; pr. **** Arabia (عَرَبُ); so called from its     aridity and sterility (see the root No. III). Gent. noun is עֲרָבִי  an    Arabian, Isa. 13:20; Jer. 3:2; also עַרְבִיNeh.  2:19;    plur. עַרְבִּים Arabians, 2 Chron. 21:16; 22:1; and עַרְבִיאִים  2  Chron.   17:11; always used of Nomadic tribes, Isa., Jer. loc. cit. Also        the **** Arabia is not used to designate that large peninsula   which      geographers call by this ****, but a tract of country of no   very   large    extent, to the east and south of Palestine, as far as the Red Sea.Of no wider   extent is Arabia in the New. Test. (Gal. 1:17; 4:25). See my remarks on Isa. 21:13.



**ولن اُعلق بحرف فالكلام لا يحتاج إلى أي تعليق !     ، فتخيلوا أن القاموس يقول أنها ليست المقصودة في العهد الجديد أي في    زمنه  ويأتي صديقنا ويضيف عليه حوالى 550 عاما ويقول أنها المقصوة في عصر    الرسول  ! فبالله عليكم ماذا افعل وماذا اقول له !!





هذا مطابقة بما جاء به المعنى اللغوي في معجم جيسينوس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يابني الكلام ده تقوله في قعدة عرب مش في حوار علمي ، نكر لك :

**                                ثالثا : استخرج من القاموس الذي قلته هذا "   وهذا ما تتميز به شبه جزيرة  العرب بكاملها من اولها لاخرها ، وهذه هي   طبيعتها الجغرافية " بل واكثر من  هذا ، إستخرج أصلا من الأساس أن ما قلته   هذا " من اولها لاخرها " إن كنت  تقصد به " العربية " الحالية يدخل ضمن "   العربية " من 3000 عاماً ، فلو كنت  تقول هذا فعلاً فأنت أضفت على القاموس   امران ، أولهما " من اولها لاخرها "  فهذا لم يقله القاموس ، وثانيهما  أنك  ادخلت مكانا لم يتكلم فيه القاموس  اصلا وهو ( شبة الجزيرة الحالية )  في  الكلام رغم أن نفس القاموس بعد ذلك  نفى نفياً صريحا كلامك بشكل حرفي !  و  إن لم تكن تقصدها فلماذا تكبت هذا  السطر أصلاً ، فهو يؤيدنا !!                        

*


> * ولقد اثبتنا اعلاه   ان العربية هي العربية بطولها وبكاملها منذ قديم الزمان  حتى وقتها هذا   والتي قسمها المؤرخون ثلاثة اقسام ورأيتها في الخرائط  وستراها مرة ثانية*


*نضع الكلام مرة أخرى لعله يقرأ :


* *Also         the **** Arabia is not used to designate that large peninsula    which      geographers call by this ****, but a tract of country of no    very   large    extent, to the east and south of Palestine, as far as the Red Sea.

**يا راجل هاتسيب العالم اللي استشهد بيه عشان خالفك ؟!! يا عيب الشوم على الرجالة اللي بيرجعوا في كلامهم !

*


> *اين التناقض ؟*


*إقرأ الكلام وانت تعرف ، والبس نظارة !

*


> * هذا ما بُح فيه صوتي لافهامك اياه اعلاه ، ولكن واضح انك من انصار وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد*


*فعلا   ، انا لا اعتمد على فكري بل على قوة الله ومعونته وروحه القدوس فهو الذي   يعطينا فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معاندينا ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها ، وقد   اريتك مثال عملي ، فهو قال " على فهمك لا تعتمد " ولم يقل " على فهمك لا   تستخدم " ، وواضح انك من أنصار ، لا تسألوا عن أشياء ، وأذكرك بقول   الشعراوي :






 وحينما نقرأ «ألم»  ونحن لا نفهم معناها نعرف أن ثواب القرآن على كل حرف نقرؤه سواء فهمناه أم  لم نفهمه. . وقد يضع الله سبحانه وتعالى من أسراره في هذه الحروف التي لا  نفهمها ثوابا وأجرا لا نعرفه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
:fun_lol:* *:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

*


> *اسماعيل عليه السلام ابو العرب ، واليه تنتهي القبائل العربية*


*هروب ، نكرر السؤال :

                                و اما عن الجزء الأول ، فأقول لك ، أي قبائل عربية كانت في هذا الزمن    ويتكلم عنها النص ؟!! لن اجب على السؤال وسأتركك تجب فربما تقول لنا أن    قريش هى المذكورة والمقصودة مثلاً ! ( تسهيل الإجابة ، إقرأ الأصحاحات  اللي   قبلها ) .                      * *


*


> *ولكن النبوة تتكلم عن من هو سيكون موجود في القرن الخامس الميلادي*


*أحلام سعيدة ، مانجيلكش في حاجة وحشة ، ماكانش العشى ولا الغدا :new6:



*


> *الله يهديك لا تتحدث في العبرية طالما انك لا تعرف عنها شيء*


*هو انا زيك ؟!

*


> *فاي جذر الذي عاد اليه المعجم*


*عاد إلى الجذر أي وضع الجذر ووضع معناه !!

*


> * ما تراه امامك هو اصل الكلمة نفسه ، فالي ما ترجعه ؟*


*ما انا عارف ، لما اقول لك " عاد اليه " أي وضعه وبدأ يشرحه هو نفسه ..

*


> *اما عن جهة التعارض فلم يعارضني منهم شيء*


*طبعا لانه ، من انت حتى يعارضوك أصلاً !! ، انت من عارضتهم !!

*


> *فالقاموس لغويا لم يعارضنا*


*جدلا ، هم عارضوك واثبتوا خطأك بأدلة لغوية وتاريخيية ونضع الكلام مرة أخرى :



* *Isa. 21:13;      Jer. 25:24; Eze. 27:21; pr. **** Arabia (عَرَبُ); so called from  its     aridity and sterility (see the root No. III). Gent. noun is  עֲרָבִי  an    Arabian, Isa. 13:20; Jer. 3:2; also עַרְבִיNeh.   2:19;    plur. עַרְבִּים Arabians, 2 Chron. 21:16; 22:1; and  עַרְבִיאִים  2  Chron.   17:11; always used of Nomadic tribes, Isa.,  Jer. loc. cit. Also        the ****  Arabia is not used to designate that large peninsula   which       geographers call by this ****, but a tract of country of no   very    large    extent, to the east and south of Palestine, as far as the Red Sea.Of no wider   extent is Arabia in the New. Test. (Gal. 1:17; 4:25). See my remarks on Isa. 21:13.
*​ *لماذا لا تترجمه ؟

*


> *لم تدم الى الان*


*احنا مالنا بالآن أصلا ؟ دا زماااااااااااااااااااان جدا !! من حوالي 2800 عام تقريباً !
والقاموس حسم النقطة كما هى العادة لصالحنا ،،..





 فهي قد توسعت قبل الاسلام حتى شملت جميع العرب

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بالضبط ، ولهذا إختلط عليك الامر ونسبت النبوة المقدسة لرسول الإسلام بالخطأ ، ولكن عفا الله عما سلف ، أنا مسامحك ..

*


> * اي انه قبل الاسلام كان ما يقصده يوسابيوس تحول ليعني العرب كلهم*


*بالضبط وطالما العلماء نسبوا الحدث لهذه الفترة وهذا الوقت وهذه المنطقة إذن فالنبوة تحققت في ذلك الوقت عينه ..


*


> *وانا افهم ما يريد ان يقوله *


*ماتقولش   بس انك فاهم عشان الموضوع ده دليل انك مش فاهم اصلا الموضوع عن اية ولا   فاهم كلامي ، فعيب بعد كل المهازل بتاعتك دي تيجي تقول انك فاهم !! عيب !





، والمشكلة الابعد انه لم يفهم بعد مقولتي له اننا ادرى بماذا نكتب

أنقر للتوسيع...


اهو كلام وخلاص ، لما تفهم الأول اللي بتقراه ابقى تعالى وافهم اللي بتكتبه !

ولكن أيضاً منعا للتتويه الذي لن يحدث نسأل السؤال مرة أخرى :

                                س : سؤال ، أين بدأ كلام يوسابيوس و أين   إنتهى ؟!! لن اعلق على هذا  الجزء بأكثر من هذا السؤال وعند إجابتك سأكمل   الإجابة في هذا الجزء تحديداً                      


المهم أنه اقتبس كلامي وسألني نفس السؤال ليجيب هو على سؤالي :

ولنجيبه :

كلام يوسابيوس اهو :

**κεῖται ἐπέκεινα τῆς Ἀραβίας πρὸς νότον ἐν ἐρήμῳ τῶν Σαρακήνων τῆς ἐ̓ρυθρᾶς θαλάσσας ἐπʼ ἀνατολάς.

**ها ، هاتجاوب ؟

                                 س : سؤال ، أين بدأ كلام يوسابيوس و أين    إنتهى ؟!! لن اعلق على هذا  الجزء بأكثر من هذا السؤال وعند إجابتك سأكمل    الإجابة في هذا الجزء تحديداً                      

*


> * وهل تنكر ان يوساب كان يسمي العرب بـ Saracens  ؟*


*مش لما تعرفنا الأول فين بدأ وفين انتهى ؟




* *المهم ، بعد كلامه هذا قلبت عليه الطاولة كلها واتيت له بالأدلة من كلامه وقلت :

اولاً : هذا الكلام أنا مقتبسه بالفعل ! فياليتك قد لاحظت اني مقتبسه واستشهد به أيضاً عليك !!
ثانياً : انا اشكرك جزيل الشكر واقدم لك خالص تقديري وشكري :16_14_21:لمساعدتك في إثبات كلامي من كلامي أيضاً ، فأنظر ألى ماذا قال مع التكبير :

استعمل     اليونان كلمة  saraceni و saracenes ، واستعملها اللاتين على هذه    الصورة   saracenus وذلك في معنى العرب واطلقوها على قبائل عربية كانت تقيم    في بادية الشام وطور سيناء ، وفي الصحراء المتصلة بأدوم ، وقد توسع مدلولها

وقد توسع مدلولها

وقد توسع مدلولها

وقد توسع مدلولها

وقد توسع مدلولها


فشكراً لك جزيل الشكر ...


بعد الميلاد ولا سيما في القرن الرابع والخامس والسادس ، فاطلقت على العرب عامة  ، حتى ان كتبة الكنيسة ومؤرخي هذا العصر قلما استعملوا كلمة عرب في كتبهم  مستعيضين عنها بكلمة saraceni 


فشكرا لك مرة أخرى ...*​ *فماذا فعل ؟ لازم يشغل " الشتامة اللي بالكهرباء " وشغلها وبدأ يردح :

*


> *و كلامه هذا ما هو الا عبارة عن دفن للراسه اكثر في الرمال ، وتملص ومداراة لحقيقة وحكمة إلهية .... لماذا ؟*


*
هاهاها ، أه صحيح ، قلنا لماذا ؟ 

شوفوا يا جماعة السبب ،،

*


> * لان اشعياء النبي قد تنبأ عن حدث سيقوم في القرن الخامس الميلادي ، محوره هو حضرة نبي الاسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم .*


*





يختي كميلة !! ربنا يحرسك لشبابك يا زين الشباب ، :new6:

قاعدين احنا من شهور نحط ادلة ، عشان يجي يقول كلمة زي دي من عنده ، بالعافية ، إلى الجهاااااااااااااا:bud:اااااااااااااااد

صدمة الأدلة كانت كبيرة عليه ، ماقدرش يستحملها ، فبيقول اي هلاطيش ..





 وليس تحقيقها في زمان اشعياء كما اثبتنا .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وكمان اثبتنا ؟ هو انت بتهجص في كل سطر ؟ انت اثبت انها لم تتحقق في زمن اشعياء ؟!!

انت بترد في موضوع تاني ؟





 الدكتور جواد قال ان المعنى لم يعمم الا بالعرب كلهم في حوالي وركزوا في ذلك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

دا انت لو دخلت امتحان مدرسة المتفوقين هاتجيب صفر أكبر من الملعب !!
انت مابتعرفش تفكر خالص كدة ؟؟

افهم ، لما الدكتور يقول ان المعنى تعمم ، فقط ، في القرن الخامس ، يبقى   قبل القرن الخامس بكتير كان متعمم ؟ لأ ، يبقى في زمن اشعياء اللي هو قبل   القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد كان المعنى اتعمم ؟ لأ ، يبقى اشعياء كان بيقول   عن البتراء كما اثبتنا حرفيا بالادلة لان اصلا المعنى ماكانش اتعمم وماكانش   فيه عربية - حسب كلامه - الا بعد الفترة دي ! 

حظ أوفر ..

* *
ننوه ان ما يقوله هو هذا بهو عبارة عن " هرتلة علمية " و " تهجيص علمي " ،   وانه لم يعطينا ولا دليل واحد يقول ان النبوة ستتحقق في القرن الخامس   الميلادي او بعده !!

ولا عن مجيؤ نبي أصلاً ! 
في حين اننا اثقلناه بالمراجع التي تؤكد كلامنا ، لتروا الفارق بين تهجيصه العلمي والأدلة الحرفية ...

*


> * ولذلك فان الله يحدث الناس بما يعرفوه ، وبذلك يوحي اليهم .*


*ههههههههههههه
هو يهوه حدث الشعب في زمن اشعياء بشيء كان موجود في القرن الخامس الميلادي ؟!!

دا انت مخك في الضيااااااااااع ..

*


> * فهل عرفت الحكمة من توسيع المدلول فيما بعد ؟*


*اه ، اننا نضحك على كلامك فيما الآن ... :new6:

*


> *فلا يهم ان كان المعنى قبل ذلك يخص بقعة معينة ، لان النبوءة لا تخص تلك  الحقبة الزمينة *


*وهذا   هو التهجيص ، أين المرجع العلمي الذي يقول ان نبوة لا تخص هذا الزمن ؟   واين المرجع العلمي الذي يقول أن المقصود هو شيء لم يكن موجودا ؟!





 واذا كنت لا تقف عليها فلماذا ذكرتها ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

عشان   أوريك أني اقدر أفرمك علمياً بعد العينة في تجربة هذا الموضوع ، وأني  أثبت  لك أن الموضوع كله تحت ايدي من اول رد لي الى النهاية ، وعشان اوريك  انك  فاقد اعصابك ومش عارف ترد وبتقطع من هنا وهناك وكمان عشان اوريك مصدر  نقلك  عن المصدر المطبوع !!


ولا مش فاكر الفرق بين نسخة الشاملة ( بحسب نقلك انت فقط ) والطبعة الهارد كوبي ؟





 والله لو كان الامر فيه شبهة تدليس واحدة فقط ما كنت قد هدأت ابدا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أولا   : هنا مافيش تدليس أصلا وده يدل على انك مازلت مش فاهم انا بقول اية ،   فهنا يوجد فرق بين النسخة المطبوعة كما في الصورة ويوجد فرق بين اقتباس   الكلام من مصدر تكست ، فأردت ان اذكرك بما حدث سابقاً ولكن الظاهر ان   الصدمة بتاعة الموضوع مأثرة عليك كتير ونستك الموضوع أصلاً ..

ثانيا : مولكا لا يتكلم في " شبهة " تدليس ! ، لما مولكا يقول انك مدلس   لازم بيحط الدليل انك مدلس وهكذا لو قال اي شيء ، فانا لا تجنى عليك بل   اثبت هذا امام الجميع ولو كان لك رد لرددت ولكن ماذا ستفعل امام الحقيقة ؟

ثالثا : علقت انا هنا عشان اوريك انك مش بتقرأ اللي بتنقله اصلا ، لان المعنى مش مفهوم بدون النص اللي سقط منك ! ولكنك حطيته برضو !





ثم تعالوا لنرى تأثيرها من عدمه على السياق ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تأثير على السياق ؟ تعالوا نشوف تأثير الموضوع عليك !


* *ويبدو أنه كالعادة لم يفهم سؤالي لانه لم يجب عليه أصلا فنكرره له عله يجب :

شوف الأقواس دي كدة :
(هنا يتفق مع التوراة في أن عابر هو ابن شالخ، ولكنه يخرج يعرب وابنه عدنان    عن نسب اسماعيل وابراهيم تماما، اذ أن عابر هو الجد الخامس لأبراهيم  وليس   من نسله) 

هل تجدها في الصورة ؟!                      



*


> * فان كنت لا تستطيع ان تفهم وتعرف لب عقيدتك الا وهو الثالوث .... فكيف ستفهم امرنا هذا*


*هههههههههههههههههه
معلش معلش ، ربنا قادر يشفيك من الأمراض دي ..

*


> *لتكون مرشدا لكل من يقرا ويفهم بعد تتبع ادلة علمية  ليعرف المقصود منها*


*اييييييييييييوة ، فين هى بقى الأدلة العلمية اللي بتقول الهجص دا ؟
ما هى دل المشكلة انك تقول هجص وبعدها تقول الأدلة العلمية هى اللي قالت ،   ولما نسألك فين الأدلة العلمية دي ترجع تسب وتلعن وتهجص تاني !! وهكذا !

*


> *فانا كنت اتخيل انك تؤمن ان كتابك المقدس صالح لكل زمان ومكان*


*
هو فعلا صالح في كل زمان ومكان ، وصالح أيضا في صعق الكذبة والمدلسين امثالك والذين يتحاورون بالآراء والأمزجة والسباب وبلا دليل !

* *فكما   هى العادة ، كل شوية تقولوا نبوة في الكتاب المقدس عن نبينا ، ونطلح نعمل   معاكوا الواجب التمام وبعدها تعودوا الى الوراء في خزي وهكذا ، فيبقى   الكتاب صالح لصعقكم وتنتهوا انتم من على وجه الأرض بجهالاتكم تماما كموضوع   محمديم والبارقليط وبكة .... وغيره وغيره وغيره ... فمادام أولاد الله على   ظهر هذه الأرض لن نسمح بتدليسكم ..



*


> * وطبيعي جدا ان تكون من بداية القرن الرابع الميلادي*


*طبعا بعد الادلة اللي قدمناها ، نقدر ناخده على قد عقله ونراضيه باي توفي ولا حاجة عشان مايعيطش ..

*


> * ولذلك فقد قلت*


*وما قيمة قولك ؟ لا قيمة لقولك !!
فالعلماء هم الذين يقولون وليس أشباه الجهلاء مثلك!


*


> *ولان هذا هو الخيط الوحيد *


*يا راجل خيط وحيد اية بس ، دا انت طلعت بتعرف تضحنا عليك اهو هاهاها ، دا انا فتحت مصنع خيوط على كدة في الموضوع ده ، هاهاهاها


*


> * يعني الكلمة مرت بمرحلتين مرحلة الحصر*


*
بالضبط ، العلماء قالوا بقى ان مرحلة الحصر دي هى اللى حصل فيها النبوة وتحقيقها ، وحددوها جغرافيا وتاريخياً كمان !!

تقدر انت بقى تجيب لي العلماء اللي قالوا الهراء بتاعك ده ؟ طبعا هاتسألني   اية هو الهراء ، اقول لك ، الهراء الي بيقول ان نبوة اشعياء النبي تحققت  في  القرن الخامس في مكة في مجيء نبي المسلمين !!

المصيبة والفاجعة التي اعتقد انه لم يلحظها الى الآن ( لاني لا اعتقد انه   مدلس هنا ) : هى أن جواد العلي يتكلم عن " إطلاق اللفظة على من " بمعنى من   هم العرب وليس عن ما هو المقصود بالعربية نفسها ، ولذلك نجده يقول :

الآن وقد  انتهت من تحديد معنى "عرب" وتطورها إلى قبيل الإسلام، أرى لزامًا عليّ أن  أتحدث عن ألفاظ أخرى استعملت بمعنى "عرب"   في عهد من العهود، وعند بعض  الشعوب؛ فقد استعمل اليونان كلمة "saraceni"  و  "saracenes"، واستعملها  اللاتين على هذه الصورة "saracenus"، وذلك في معنى "العرب"1 وأطلقوها على    قبائل عربية كانت تقيم في بادية الشأم2 وفي طور سيناء3، وفي الصحراء    بأدوم4، وقد توسع مدلولها بعد الميلاد، ولا سيما في القرن الرابع والخامس    والسادس؛ فأطلقت على  العرب  عامة  حتى إن كتبة الكنيسة ومؤرخي هذا العصر قلما استعملوا كلمة  "عرب" في  كتبهم، مستعيضين عنها بكلمة5 "saraceni"، وأقدم من ذكرها هو   "ديوسقوريدسdioscurides of anazarbos" الذي عاش في القرن الأول للميلاد6،   وشاع استعمالها في القرون الوسطى حيث أطلقها النصارى على جميع العرب،   وأحيانًا على جميع المسلمين7. ونجد الناس يستعملونها في الإنكليزية في موضع   "عرب" ومسلمين حتى اليوم.


طبعا هو مش هايفهم انا ازاي قلت هنا الكلام ده وازاي فوق قلت الكلام التاني ( ده اذا فهم اصلا اية هو الكلام التاني ) :boxing:







والحقيقة هي ان قول يوساب او هيرونيموس لا يصح ان يقال وحده

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طبعا   لأنه يصفع فكرك المعوج ، فهاتقبله ازاي ؟ لازم تتبرأ منه لانه يعر فكرك   الضعف الضحل وشكف ان اقوالك ما هى إلى تهجيصات وهرتلات تؤخذ على محمل   الترويح عن نفس شخص لديه كبت ولا يعرف ماذا يقول فصار يهرتل باي كلمات   ويرفض بلا دليل 
...

* *ملحوظة : هما يتكلمان عن المعنى كما اكد جواد العلي .. وليس عن الجغرافية لهذه الكلمة ..

*


> *كما فعل معجم  جيسينوس الذي قال ان العربية هي البعقة المعينة فقط التي ذكرها يوسابيوس .*


*فعلا ، كما طرقك المعجم وقال ان المعني هنا هو الجزء الشمالي فقط ( البتراء ) ونذكركم بكلامه :

* *so called from its  aridity and sterility (see the root No. III). Gent. noun is עֲרָבִי an  Arabian, Isa. 13:20; Jer. 3:2; also עַרְבִיNeh.    2:19;  plur. עַרְבִּים Arabians, 2 Chron. 21:16; 22:1; and  עַרְבִיאִים  2  Chron.  17:11; always used of Nomadic tribes, Isa., Jer.  loc. cit. Also       the **** Arabia  is not used to designate that large peninsula  which      geographers  call by this ****, but a tract of country of no  very   large    extent,  to the east and south of Palestine, as far as the Red Sea.Of no wider   extent is Arabia in the New. Test. (Gal. 1:17; 4:25). See my remarks on Isa. 21:13.

*​*



فكلام يوسابيوس كما قلت لا يذكر وحده ، لان ليس عنده هو نهاية القول 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وطبعا   انت عارف ان كلامك لا قيمة له لا إسلاميا ولا مسيحييات ولا تاريخياً ولا   في اي فرع من فروع المعارف ،، فكلام يوسابيوس قد أخذ به بالفعل وذُكر   لتأريخ الشهادة ، بالرغم من ان كلامه هو عن إطلاق الإسم وهو ما يبعد شبه   جزيرتك عن الحديث كله : جرب غيرها 


* *وبيقول " لان ليس عنده هو نهاية القول   " بنفس ضحالة المخ اللي بتتكلم بيها اقول لك ، والمصريين ايضا عرب   والموجودين في شبة جزيرة سيناء هم عرب ايضاً والمغاربة عرب ، إذن القول لم   يقف !!

المسلم بيجمع قصاصات ليصل الى لا شيء في النهاية ، هو عايز نبوة تفصيل ،، معذور ، مايعرفش يعني اية نبوة ، ماشافهاش قبل كده ..


*


> *والله انت حر فيما تقوله عليهم*


*خلاص ، كلامهم هنا زي الفل وتمام تاريخياً  






لا يوجد اي مانع عندنا ولا اي صعوبة في الرجوع لكتب اليهود

أنقر للتوسيع...



اامل ليه بتضحك على المسلمين وبتقول :





 ولنبدء باليهود ونعود لكتاب المفصل لدكتور جواد العلي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
هو جواد العلي يهودي ؟ يا جدع كفرت الراجل ببساطة كدة!:mus13:

*


> *وها انت الان  ترفضه *


*انت يضرب بيك المثل في عدم الفهم ! ، ليه ؟

لاني هنا ماكنتش برفض كلامه لكن كلامك انت ، انت قلت انك هاتبدأ بكلام   اليهود ، صح ؟ المفروض ترجع لكلام اليهود نفسه ! ، لقيتك بعدها بتقول "   جواد العلي " هو جواد يهودي ؟

فهمت انا بعترض على اية ؟ بعترض انك بتقول نرجع لكلام اليهود وهوووووب نطيت على جواد !!





 مع انك قبلت جزء من كلامه وقلت عن جزء اخر يفحمك

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا ابني يفحم مين بس ، ضحتني اضحك الله سنك !:new6:

* *يا حلاوة يا ولاد ، مولكا هايفحم على آخر الزمن !

* *




وطبعا لن اعلق على مدى السفه بحق الذي تقوله انه مرفوض

أنقر للتوسيع...


أما عن السفة فانت تعريفه ، واما عن انك لن تعلق ، فهل تجرؤ ؟





وكانك تنصب نفسك  عالم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا مدلس ، مولكا لا ينصب نفسه عالماً لانه كذلك بالفعل ان كانت هذه مستوياتكم ! 




فكيف تقول مرفوض

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالأدلة اللي وضعتها ، وليس بالمزاج كما قلت انت على كلام المؤرخين والعلماء وكل شيء تقريباً ...





والدكتور جواد العلي لا يوجد اي حرج ولا اي عيب في ان نستشهد بكلامه في  حديثه عم مفهوم اليهود للفظة عرب

أنقر للتوسيع...



ليك انت كجاهل ، نعم ، أما لنا كعلماء ، فلا .. إلا بالإستشهاد بمصدر معتمد يهودي .. أو على الأقل تاريخي ينقل عن يهودي ..


فلسنا مثلكم !





فهو عالم قدير مشهود بعلمه " مؤرخ " كما  قلت عنه

أنقر للتوسيع...



مؤرخ ، نعم لكن يذكر كلام عن اليهود ومايدللش عليه ، فده لا قيمة له..





وها انت   خير مثال وتقول  مثلا على معجم عبري – عبري لمجرد انه افمك مرفووووووض  حتى  ولو كان مؤلفة هو  شعبان عبد الرحيم او السلطان مارينجوس الاول !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...



فاكر المسرحية اللي فيها بيتقال : انت بتقول ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييية ؟
انت بتكتب عربي ولا كوالالمبوري ؟ يابني ركز في كلامك ، الصدمة كبيرة عليك انا عارف ..


المهم ان هذا المدلس لم يقتبس كلامي بشأن الادلة التي رفضت على اساسها كلامه هنا فأنا قلت :

ما     ادخرته للنهاية هو الهوامش التي وضعها دكتور جواد العلي في هذه الصفحة   من   الكتاب ، فنظرة واحدة لها تكفي لحل أي إشكالية ولتنظروا وتتذكروا انه   كان   يتكلم عن اليهود في هذه الصفحة :

1 "اللسان "2/ 72"، القاموس المحيط "1/ 102".
2 اللسان "2/ 72"، تاج العروس "3/ 344"، "طبعة الكويت".
3 اللسان "2/ 76"، تاج العروس "3/ 344"، "الكويت".
4 راجع الألفاظ: "عرب" "ويشماعيل" في معجمات التوراة.
1 موعيد قطان 124

أرأيتم السبب الواضح ؟!! أرأيتم التدليل اليهودي ؟




 المهم اني اعيد كلام دكتور علي الماتع الشيق مرة اخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...



يا سلام ، دا انت تؤمر ،،

وبعد كل هذا لا ننسى أن الدكتور جواد العلي بنفسه أجاب على النبوة ومن المقصود بها بنفسه اي نبوة أشعياء 21 : 13-16 ، حيث قال :

جاء في كتاب المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام والجزء الأول والصفحة الثامنة عشر ما نصه :

 ومراد البابليين أو الآشوريين أو الفرس من "العربية" أو "بلاد العرب". البادية التي في غرب نهر الفرات الممتدة إلى تخوم بلاد الشام.
 وقد ذكرت "العربية" بعد آشور وبابل وقبل مصر في نصّ "دارا" المذكور2. فحمل ذلك بعض العلماء على إدخال طور سيناء في جملة هذه الأرضين3. وقد عاشت قبائل عربية عديدة في منطقة سيناء قبل الميلاد.
 وبهذا       المعنى أي معنى البداوة والأعرابية والجفاف والقفر، وردت اللفظة في        العبرانية وفي لغات سامية أخرى، ويدل ذلك على أن لفظة "عرب" في تلك  اللغات       المتقاربة هو البداوة وحياة البادية، أي بمعنى "أعراب". وإذا راجعنا المواضع التي وردت فيها كلمة "عربي" و "عرب" في التوراة، تجدها بهذا المعنى تمامًا؛        ففي كل المواضع التي وردت فيها في سفر "أشعياء" "Isaiah" مثلًا نرى     أنها    استعملت بمعنى بداوة وأعرابية، كالذي جاء فيه: "ولا يخيم هناك     أعرابي4".    فقصد بلفظة "عرب" في هذه الآية الأخيرة البادية موطن العزلة     والوحشة    والخطر، ولم يقصد بها قومية وعلمية لمجلس معين بالمعنى المعروف المفهوم.
 ولم       يقصد بجملة "بلاد العرب" في الآية المذكورة والتي هي  ترجمة "مسا هـ-       عراب" "MASSA HA-arab، المعنى المفهوم من "بلاد العرب" في  الزمن   الحاضر  أو    في صدر الإسلام؛ وإنما المراد بها البادية، التي بين بلاد    الشام   والعراق   وهي موطن الأعراب1.
 وبهذا المعنى أيضًا وردت       في "أرميا"، ففي الآية  "وكل ملوك العرب" الواردة في الإصحاح الخامس       والعشرين2، تعني لفظة "العرب"  الأعرابي"، أي "عرب البادية" والمراد  من      "وكل ملوك العرب" و "كل رؤساء  العرب" و" مشايخهم"، رؤساء قبائل   ومشايخ.  لا    ملوك مدن وحكومات. وأما الآية:  "في الطرقات جلست لهم   كأعرابي في     البرية"3، فإنها واضحة، وهي من الآيات  الواردة في "أرميا".   والمراد بها أعرابي من البادية، لا حضري من أهل الحاضرة. فالمفهوم إذن من لفظة "عرب" في إصحاحات "أرميا" إنما هو البداوة والبادية والأعرابية ليس غير.
 ومما       يؤيد هذا الرأي ورود "ها عرابة ha 'arabah" في العبرانية، ويراد بها  ما       يقال له: "وادي العربة"، أي الوادي الممتد من البحر الميت أو من بحر        الجليل إلى خليج العقبة4. وتعني لفظة "عرابة" في العبرانية الجفاف  وحافة       الصحراء وأرض محروفة، أي معاني ذات صلة بالبداوة والبادية، وقد  أقامت  في      هذا الوادي قبائل بدوية شملتها لفظة "عرب". وفي تقارب لفظة  "عرب" و       "عرابة"، وتقارب معناها، دلالة على الأصل المشترك للفظتين.  ويعدّ  وادي      "العربة" وكذلك "طور سيناء" في بلاد العرب. وقصد بـ "العربية" برية سورية في "رسالة القديس بوليس إلى أهل غلاطية"5.

ولا أعلم كيف يستشهد صديقنا بالدكتور جواد العلي وهو الذي أثبت النبوة نفسها بنفسه !!

جاء في كتاب المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام والجزء الأول والصفحة الخامسة والعشرون ما نصه :


 وأشبه     مصطلح من المصطلحات القديمة بمصطلح "شوّاية" و "شاوية"، هو  "الأرحاء"،   وهي   القبائل التي لا تنتجع ولا تبرح مكانها؛ إلا أن ينتجع بعضها  في   البرحاء   وعام الجدب6.
 وخلاصة ما تقدم أن لفظة "ع ر ب"، "عرب" هي بمعنى التبدي والأعرابية في كل اللغات السامية، ولم تكن تفهم إلا بهذا المعنى في أقدم النصوص التاريخية التي وصلت إلينا،      وهي النصوص الآشورية، وقد عنت بها البدو عامة، مهما كان سيدهم أو    رئيسهم.   وبهذا المعنى استعملت عند غيرهم. ولما توسعت مدارك الأعاجم وزاد    اتصالهم   واحتكاكهم بالعرب وبجزيرة العرب، توسعوا في استعمال اللفظة؛ حتى صارت تشمل أكثر العرب على اعتبار أنهم أهل بادية وأن حياتهم حياة أعراب. ومن هنا غلبت عليهم وعلى بلادهم، فصارت علَمية عند أولئك الأعاجم على بلاد العرب وعلى سكانها، وأطلق لذلك كتبة اللاتين واليونان على بلاد العرب لفظة "arabae" "Arabia" أي "العربية" بمعنى بلاد العرب.
 لقد أوقعنا هذا الاستعمال في جهل بأحوال كثير من الشعوب والقبائل،      ذكرت بأسمائها دون أن يشار إلى جنسها. فحرنا في أمرها، ولم نتمكن من      إدخالها في جملة العرب؛ لأن الموارد التي تملكها اليوم لم تنص على  أصلها؛     فلم تكن من عادتها، ولم يكن في مصطلح ذلك اليوم كما قلت إطلاق  لفظة  "عرب"    إلا على الأعراب عامة، وذلك عند جهل اسم القبيلة، وكانت تلك   القبيلة  بادية   غير مستقرة، وقد رأينا أن العرب أنفسهم لم يكونوا يسمون أنفسهم قبل الميلاد، إلا بأسمائهم،      ولولا وجودهم في جزيرة العرب ولولا عثورنا على كتابات أو موارد أشارت      إليهم، لكان حالهم حال من ذكرنا، أي لما تمكّنّا من إدخالهم في العرب،   ونحن    لا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئًا تجاه القبائل المذكورة، وليس لنا إلا   الانتظار؛    فلعل الزمن يبعث نصًّا يكشف عن حقيقة بعض تلك القبائل.
 هذا     ويُلاجظ أن عددًا من القبائل العربية الضاربة في الشمال والساكنة في      العراق وفي بلاد الشام، تأثرت بلغة بين إرم، فكتبت بها، كما فعل غيرهم من      الناس الساكنين في هذه الأرضين، مع أنهم لم يكونوا من بني إرم. ولهذا    حسبوا   على بني إرم، مع أن أصلهم من جنس آخر. وفي ضمن هؤلاء قبائل عربية    عديدة،   ضاع أصلها؛ لأنها تثقفت بثقافة بني إرم، فظن لذلك أنها منهم.
 الآن     وقد انتهت من تحديد معنى "عرب" وتطورها إلى قبيل الإسلام، أرى لزامًا   عليّ    أن أتحدث عن ألفاظ أخرى استعملت بمعنى "عرب" في عهد من العهود،  وعند   بعض   الشعوب؛ فقد استعمل اليونان كلمة "saraceni"و "saracenes"،  واستعملها     اللاتين على هذه الصورة "saracenus"، وذلك في معنى "العرب"1 وأطلقوها      على قبائل عربية كانت تقيم في بادية الشأم2 وفي طور سيناء3، وفي   الصحراء    بأدوم4، وقد توسع مدلولها بعد الميلاد، ولا سيما في القرن   الرابع  والخامس   والسادس؛ فأطلقت على العرب عامة، حتى إن كتبة الكنيسة   ومؤرخي هذا  العصر   قلما استعملوا كلمة "عرب" في كتبهم، مستعيضين عنها   بكلمة5  "saraceni"،   وأقدم من ذكرها هو "ديوسقوريدسdioscurides of   anazarbos"  الذي عاش في القرن   الأول للميلاد6، وشاع استعمالها في القرون   الوسطى حيث  أطلقها النصارى على   جميع العرب، وأحيانًا على جميع   المسلمين7. ونجد الناس  يستعملونها في   الإنكليزية في موضع "عرب" ومسلمين   حتى اليوم.
 وقد أطلق بعض المؤرخين من أمثال "يوسبيوس" "أويسبيوس" "eusebius" و"هيرونيموس""Hieronymus هذه اللفظة على "الإشماعيليين" الذين كانوا يعيشون في البراري في "قادش" في برية "فاران"، أو مدين حيث جيل "حوريب"8. وقد عرفت أيضًا ب"الهاجريين" "hagerene ثم دعيت بـ9saracenes.
 لم     يتحدث أحد من الكتبة اليونان والرومان والسريان عن أصل لفظة "saraceni"      "sarakenoi". ولم يلتفت العلماء إلى البحث في أصل التسمية إلا بعد النهضة      العلمية الأخيرة؛ ولذلك اختلفت آراؤهم في التعليل، فزعم بعضهم أنه مركب   من    "سارة" زوج إبراهيم، ولفظ آخر ربما هو "قين"،فيكون المعنى "عبيد   سارة"1،    وقال آخرون: إنه مشتق من "سرق"، فيكون المراد من كلمة   "saraceni"  "سراكين"   "السراقين" أو "السارقين" إشراة إلى غزوهم وكثرة   سطوهم2. أو من  "saraka   بمعنى "sherk" أي "شرق"3، ويراد بذلك الأرض التي   تقع إلى شرق  النبط. وقال   "ونكلر" إنه من لفظة "شرقوا"، وتعني "سكان   الصحراء" أو  "أولاد الصحراء".   استنتج رأيه هذا من ورود اللفظة في نصّ من   أيام  "سرجون"4. ويرى آخرون أنه   تصحيف "شرقيين"، أو "شارق"5 على نحو ما   يفهم من  كلمة "قدموني" "qadmoni" في   التوراة6، بمعنى شرق، أو أبناء   الشرق7 "bene  kedem" "bene qedhem"، وكانت   تطلق خاصة على القبائل التي   رجع النسابون  العبرانيون نسبها إلى "قطورة"8.
* *




*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



وقلت لك سابقاً انت لست مخوول لتقييم كلامنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ومن   قال اني اقيم كلامك ؟ كلامك بالإجمال هو عبارة عن تهجيص علمي و هلفطة   استشهادية وهرتلة استدلالية ! ده كلامك لو انا عايز اقيمه ، وطبعا الادلة   موجودة في اللي فات كله ! ولسة المفاجآت الجميلة في النهاية 




فكيف تقول على كلامنا انه رائع

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس   رأئع لقيمته العالية ، لا ، بل لأنك تضرب نفسك بنفسك وذلك لأنك تتأرجح  بين  الهرتلة العلمية وبين مطارق العلم الخاصة بي ! فتارة تقول وتارة تنفي  !!  مش بقول لك تهجيص ؟!

ولهذا قلت بعدها :




فهل    الآن بعدما عرضنا كلامك وكلام لاصديق الحبيب هذا ، عرف الصديق الحبيب   ما   العلاقة بين " العرب " و " العربة " ؟!! ام ننتظر كلاما آخراً يضاد    كلامه  الأول !!


صدقوني لا اعلم ما هذا الذي يحدث !! يقول كلاما ويعود فينفيه بل ويؤكد على     نفيه !! لا اعلم ماذا يحدث في هذا الموضوع !!! كل ما يقال تقريباً يتم    الرد  عليه منه هو شخصياً ومني أنا ! فلماذا نتحاور إذن ؟! عجبي !

أنقر للتوسيع...





 وانت اصلا لا توجد عندك المواد

أنقر للتوسيع...

يابني ابعد عن طريقي في موضوع المواد دي ( لو كنت تقصد المراجع ) امشي يابني من قدامي امشي ...:fun_lol:




وطبعا هو لا يعلم مراد الكلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

بدأ التهجيص ، عندما نضحك عليه امة لا إله الا " الله " يعود ويقول مراد الكلام ! هاهاها ، أنظروا ماذا قال :




تعليق صغير :

من أين جاء مترجموا هذه الترجمة " بالعربة " ؟ 
هذا هو حال المحرفين ، يهرعون لطمس بشارات الحق

أنقر للتوسيع...

وقال ايضاً :

*


> *[FONT=&quot]ولم يشير إلى العربة كما يدلس ذلك الشخص على قاموس سترونج ، لأن القاموس يقول Arab[FONT=&quot] ولا يقول *





> *Arabah[FONT=&quot] والتي تعني عربة كما ترجمتها العديد من الترجمات الانجليزية *





> *[/FONT]*


*

ولكنه عاد فضرب كلامه بكلامه ( يعني بإستشهاده ) وقال :

*


> * وقد عرف علماء العربية هذه الصلة بين كلمة "عرب" و"عرابة" أو "عربة"؛  فقالوا: "إنهم سمّوا عربًا باسم بلدهم العربات، وقال إسحاق بن الفرج: عربة  باحة العرب، وباحة دار أبي الفصاحة إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام". وقالوا:
> "وأقامت قريش بعربة فتنخت بها، وانتشر سائر العرب في جزيرتها؛ فنسبوا كلهم  إلى عربة؛     لأن أباهم إسماعيل، صلى الله عليه وسلم، نشأ وربّى أولاده فيها   فكثروا.    فلما لم تحتملهم البلاد، انتشروا، وأقامت قريش بها، وقد هب  بعضهم إلى أن عربة
> 
> من تهامة، وهذا لا ينفي على كل حال وجود الصلة بين الكلمتين.*


*


فهل عرفتم معنى التهجيص ؟ هو يقول اي كلام ثم يعود فينفيه !


المهم انه عاد لطبعه القديم وهو السب فقال :




وكما يظهر فهو تائه امامنا مثله مثل شخص صفع على مؤخرة راسه 100 صفعة سهوة !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

شايفين الادلة الصاعقة ؟ سب وقذف ، هو لا يعرف الا هذه الأساليب في الحوار ،،




فلم يجد شيء يفند به كلامنا  الذي نقلناه عن اهل العلم الا ان يقول انا ارفض

أنقر للتوسيع...

واضح انك مش بتعرف تقرأ :

صراحة لا اعلم هل تظلل على   هذه الكلمات للإستنكار بالمصدر " اليهود "  ام لالإستدلال ! ولكن على   العموم فكلاهما خطأ ! نعم كلهما خطأ والأسباب :
في حالة أنك تستنكر من هذه المصادر ، فمن الذي ستستشهد به إذن !!؟ هل عربي !    فيجب أن تعود لليهود انفسهم ( اليهود في ذلك العصر وليس ما يقال عنهم )   ..
في حالة إستدلالك ، فلا يجوز هنا الإستشهاد ( بغض النظر عن أن الكلام    صحيحاً ام لا ) والسبب أن الدكتور جواد لم يشر للمصدر الذي نقل منه هذه    الفقرة ! ، هذا إن كان نقلها من الأساس ، فهل تنقل كلام الدكتور جواد عن    اليهود ام تنقل كلام اليهود عن هذه الأماكن القديمة ؟! طالما لا يوجد    إستشهاد !                      .






وهو اصلا لا يمتلك اي مستند علمي واحد حتى يجعله يتحدث  عن العهد القديم

أنقر للتوسيع...

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:





اي انك بكل  بساطة تشكك في كون اليهود قالوا عكس ما قاله دكتور جواد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا طبعا ، بل اطلب أصلا الدليل ، فالنفي لا يكون إلا لشيء مثبت اصلاً وهو لم يثبته فكيف انفيه وهو لم يثبت !!

ما هو ده الفرق ، انت بتقرأ وتقول امين ، لانك تعود على كدة تقرأ وانت مش   فاهم وتاخد حسنات ، لكن تفهم ؟ لا ، ففاكر انك معايا هاتعمل الحركات دي ،   وده مستحيل !


المهم ، اين قالوا اليهود هذا الكلام ؟




 وانا اعلن لك التحدي امام الملأ ان تاتي باي قول لعالم يهودي واحد على اختلاف طائفته ومذهبه ينكر ما قاله دكتور جواد

أنقر للتوسيع...

بس يابني ، روح العب بيعد ، تتحدي مين وانت اصلا لم تثبت هذا عنهم ؟ انت فاكرني ممكن اضيع وقتي مع واحد زيك ؟

اثبت اولاً لكي اريك !

*[/FONT]


> *فهل تدلنا على المصدر الذي اقتبس منه دكتور جواد هذا الكلام ؟*


*أولاً : تعالى نرجع ونشوف انا قلت اية عشان مافيش فرصة لتدليسك ،، :*



> *ومفاجاة   هذا الموضوع وبعد ان هدمناه بكل أدلته وطرقه وبكل الوسائل تقريباً ، لن   يتخيل احدكم اني سأجعل المؤرخ    المُسلم جواد العلي الحاصل على شهادة   الدكتوراه من جامعة هامبورغ سنة    1939 وذلك عن رسالته (المهدي وسفرائه   الأربعة) بالألمانية ، فهو بنفسه    سيرد على هذه الشبهة تحديداً وبصفة مباشرة   صريحة مركداً ما قلناه لأنه    الكلام العلمي ونافياً ما اتى به الزميل من   هنا ومن هناك*


*إذن   فأنا استشهد به لأنه مسلم ومن فمه ادين المسلم الآخر ولم يكن استشهادي   للدلالة بقدر ما هو للإفحام من كلام المراجع العربية لكاتب مسلم يوثق أكثر   من نقطة في جمل بسيطة لفهم هذا المسلم فحقق النبوة لغويا وتاريخيا في آن   واحد ..*

*   ثانيا : لما الدكتور يقول " وبهذا المعنى " يبقى اكيد الادلة ذكرها قبل كدة   ! وبالتالي علينا الرجوع للخلف قليلا لنرى ! فهذا هو كلامه بعد عرض ادلته   ،، 

فيقول :

أما المستشرقون وعلماء التوراة المحدثون؛ فقد تتبعوا تأريخ الكلمة، وتتبعوا   معناها في اللغات السامية، وبحثوا عنها في الكتابات الجاهلية وفي كتابات   الآشوريين فيه لفظة "عرب" هو نصّ آشوري من أيام الملك "شلمنصر الثالث"   "الثاني؟ " ملك آشور2. وقد تبين لهم أن لفظة "عرب" لم تكن تعني عند   الآشوريين ما تعنيه عندنا من معنى، بل كانوا يقصدون بها بداوة وإمارة   "مشيخة" كانت تحكم في البادية المتاخمة للحدود الآشورية، كان حكمها يتوسع   ويتقلص في البادية تبعًا للظروف السياسية ولقوة شخصية الأمير، وكان يحكمها   أمير يلقب نفسه بلقب "ملك" يقال له "جنديبو" أي "جندب" وكانت صلاته سئية   بالآشوريين. ولما كانت الكتابة الآشورية لا تحرك المقاطع، صعُب على العلماء   ضبط الكلمة؛ فاختلفوا في كيفية المنطق بها، فقرئت: "aribi" و "arubu" و   "aribu" و "arub" و "arabi" و "urbi" و "arbi" إلى غير ذلك من قراءات3.   والظاهر أن صيغة "urbi" كانت من الصيغ القليلة الاستعمال، ويغلب على الظن   أنها استعملت في زمن متأخر4، وأنها كانت بمعنى "أعراب" على نحو ما يقصد من   كلمي "عُربي" و"أعرابي" في لهجة أهل العراق لهذا العهد. وهي تقابل كلمة   "عرب" التي هي من الكلمات المتأخرة كذلك على رأي بعض المستشرقين. وعلى كل   حال فإن الآشوريين كانوا يقصدون بكلمة "عربي" على اختلاف أشكالها بداوة   ومشيخة كانت تحكم في أيامهم البادية تمييزًا لها عن قبائل أخرى كانت مستقرة   في تخوم البادية5".
ووردت في الكتابات البابلية جملة "ماتواربي" "matu a-ra-bi"، "Matu   arabaai"، ومعنى "ماتو" "متو" أرض، فيكون المعنى "أرض عربي"، أي "أرض   العرب"، أو "بلاد العرب"، أو "العربية"، أو "بلاد الأعراب" بتعبير أصدق   وأصح؛ إذ قصد بها البادية، وكانت تحفل بالأعراب1. وجاءت في كتابة "بهستون"   بيستون"2 "behistun" لدار الكبير "داريوس"3 لفظة "أرباية" "عرباية"4   "arabaya"، وذلك في النص الفارسي المكتوب باللغة "الأخمينية"، ولفظة   "arpaya"" "m ar payah" في النص المكتوب بلهجة أهل السوس "susian"   "susiana" وهي اللهجة العيلامية لغة عيلام1.
ومراد البابليين أو الآشوريين أو الفرس من "العربية" أو "بلاد العرب". البادية التي في غرب نهر الفرات الممتدة إلى تخوم بلاد الشام.
وقد ذكرت "العربية" بعد آشور وبابل وقبل مصر في نصّ "دارا" المذكور2. فحمل   ذلك بعض العلماء على إدخال طور سيناء في جملة هذه الأرضين3. وقد عاشت  قبائل  عربية عديدة في منطقة سيناء قبل الميلاد.

والمراجع هنا :


2 Margoltouth, The Relations between Arabs and Israelites Prior to the   rise of Islam, P. 3, The Jewish Encyclopedia, New York, 1902, P. 41,   Reallexikon der
Aaayriologie, erster Band, Zwelte Lieferung-, S., 125, James A. Montgomery,
Arabia and the Bible, PP. 27.
3 Erich Ebling und Bruno Meissner, Reallexikon der Assyriologte, Erster Band,
Berlin and leipzig 1922, P. 125.
4 Ency, Bibli. Vol., I, P. 273, E. Schrader Keilinschriften und Geschichtforschung, t PP. 100, Fr.
Delityech,
wo lag das Paradise?, P. 295, 304, P, Caussin de Perceval, Hlstoire des Arabes I, P., 4ff.
5 ENCYCLOPEDIA BIBLICA, by cheyne, vol., I, p. 273.



1 W. Muss Arnolt, j assyriach - english - Deutscbes handwort-erbuch,   Berlin, 1903, s., 616, Winclder, A-O.P-, Band, 2, S., 465, Margoliouth,   The relations between Arabs and Israelites prior to the rise of Islam,   London, 1924, p., 3.
2 "بهستون" و"بسيستون". "بهستون" "بالفتح ثم الكسر": قرية بين همدان   وحلوان، اسمها ساسباتان، بينها وبين همدان أربع مراحل، وبينها وبين قرميسين   ثمانية فراسخ، وجبل بهستون، عالٍ مرتفع ممتنع، لا يُرتقى إلى ذروته،  وطريق  الحاج تحته سواء، ووجهه من أعلاه إلى أسفله أملس كأنه منحوت، ومقدار  قامات  كثيرة من الأرض قد نحت وجهه وملس، فزعم بعض الناس أن الأكاسرة أراد  أن  يتخذ حول هذا الجبل موضع سوق ليدل به على عزته وسلطانه، وعلى ظهر  الجبل  بقرب الطريق مكان يشبه الغار وفيه عين ماء جارية، وهناك صورة دابة  كأحسن ما  يكون من الصور، زعموا أنها صورة دابة كسرى المسماة شبديز، وعليها  كسرى،  وقد ذكرته مبسوطا في باب الشين"، البلدان "2/ 315"، "طبعة وستفلد"  "1/ 769"  "شيداز: بكسر أوله وسكون ثانيه ثم دال مهملة وآخره زاي. ويقال:  شيديز  بالياء المثناة من تحت ... منزل بين حلوان وقرميسين في لحف جبل  بيستو، سمي  باسم فرس كان لكسرى، وقد وصف ياقوت الحموي الموضع، وذكر آراء  الناس فيه  والقصص التي كانت تروى عن الصور، البلدان "5/ 228".
3 يعرف في الكتب العربية ب"دارا"، كتاب تأريخ سني ملوك الأرض والأنبياء ص"   20"، مروج الذهب "1/ 196، 245"، "دارا الكبير" "دارا الأكبر" تأريخ الطبري   "1/ 687، 706، 719" طبعة أوروبة.
4 The Sculptures and in******ion of Darius the great on the Rock of Behlstun in persia, London, 1907, p.,


بالإضافة الى انه بعدها ذكر :

1 قاموس الكتاب المقدس "2/ 88 فما بعدها".



بالإضافة ايضاً إلى ان هذا ما قالته المراجع العالمية الأخرى كما بينّا وهذا ما امده التاريخ كما بينا ايضاً ،، 

فلا خلاف على هذا ابداً !

*


> * فهل تدلنا على اسماء علماء اليهود في تلك الفترة ؟*


*لا   ، مش فاضي الصراحة ، لانك انت اللي قلت انك هاتعود لكتب اليهود ، ده اولا  ،  ثانيا ، لما اقول " عد لكتب اليهود في تلك الفترة " فلا اقصد يهود تلك   الفترة " بل الكتب التي تتكلم عن اليهود " في هذه الفترة " فحاول ولو لمرة   واحدة ان تفهم كلامي ، فواضح انك تحتاج الى مفسر لكلامي !!

*


> *ما هو الذي تقول عنه بالطبع ؟!!!!*


*اية يا عم انت ، انت حصل لك اية ؟ مش فاهم اي حاجة خالص كده ؟
بيقول لك اخذوهااااااااااااا من اهل الكتاب ، هم مين اللي اخذوها واخذوها من انهو اهل كتاب ؟


تعالى نشوف كدة عقبال ما تفكر وترد على السؤال :


وقد عرف علماء العربية هذه الصلة بين كلمة "عرب" و"عرابة" أو "عربة"؛ فقالوا: "إنهم سمّوا عربًا باسم بلدهم العربات، وقال إسحاق بن الفرج:   عربة باحة العرب، وباحة دار أبي الفصاحة إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما   السلام"1. وقالوا: "وأقامت قريش بعربة فتنخت بها، وانتشر سائر العرب في   جزيرتها؛ فنسبوا كلهم إلى عربة؛ لأن أباهم إسماعيل، صلى الله عليه وسلم،   نشأ وربّى أولاده فيها فكثروا. فلما لم تحتملهم البلاد، انتشروا، وأقامت   قريش بها2، وقد هب بعضهم إلى أن عربة من تهامة3، وهذا لا ينفي على كل حال   وجود الصلة بين الكلمتين.*




*مين بقى العلماء دول ؟*



> * ومن هو الذي اكد ؟*


*
جواد العلي عن طريق استشهادنا بكلامه بل واستشهادك انت ايضاً ، انت مخك ضاعت منه الذاكرة ؟

*


> * كل هذا تم قبل الاسلام ، واكرر يا سادة ..... قبل الاسلام مباشرة*


*فعلا قبل الإسلام ، قبل الإسلام مباشرة بحوالي 14 قرن كده ، يادوب :new6:*



> * اما عن المرجع اليهودي ، فاطالبك بما انك تشكك ان تاتي بمرجع يهودي يعارض كلام دكتور جواد بنفس ما شرحته من شروط اعلاه*


*خطأ   منطقي يا زلمة ، اذن ان الشك يكون بعد الإثبات اصلاً ، فهذا الى الآن  مجرد  إدعاء ! لم يثبت اصلا فكيف اشك في ادعاء ، ما انت عمال تدعي ، وكلامك  كما  تعرف لا يزن وزن ذرة !

*


> * ارسلك كتب طيب ؟*


*اه والنبي ، طيب وغلاوة النبي عندك لترسل لي كتب عشان انت قلت عني :*



> *لا يمتلك اي مستند علمي واحد حتى يجعله يتحدث  عن العهد القديم*


*وماتنساش الكتب التانية والكتاب اللي قلت اني مش هالاقيه بتاع المقارنة العبري عبري !!
اوعى تنسى ، حلفتك بالنبي ..*



> *وكما قلنا ان الدكتور جواد من اهل العلم المعتبرين*


*كررها 100 مرة في اليوم ..*


*ومن فمك ادينك ، هذا العالم المعتبر لك يقول :*


* ومراد البابليين أو الآشوريين أو الفرس من "العربية" أو "بلاد العرب". البادية التي في غرب نهر الفرات الممتدة إلى تخوم بلاد الشام.*
* وقد ذكرت "العربية" بعد آشور وبابل وقبل مصر في نصّ "دارا" المذكور2. فحمل ذلك بعض العلماء على إدخال طور سيناء في جملة هذه الأرضين3. وقد عاشت قبائل عربية عديدة في منطقة سيناء قبل الميلاد.*
* وبهذا        المعنى أي معنى البداوة والأعرابية والجفاف والقفر، وردت اللفظة في         العبرانية وفي لغات سامية أخرى، ويدل ذلك على أن لفظة "عرب" في تلك   اللغات       المتقاربة هو البداوة وحياة البادية، أي بمعنى "أعراب". وإذا راجعنا المواضع التي وردت فيها كلمة "عربي" و "عرب" في التوراة، تجدها بهذا المعنى تمامًا؛         ففي كل المواضع التي وردت فيها في سفر "أشعياء" "Isaiah" مثلًا نرى      أنها    استعملت بمعنى بداوة وأعرابية، كالذي جاء فيه: "ولا يخيم هناك      أعرابي4".    فقصد بلفظة "عرب" في هذه الآية الأخيرة البادية موطن  العزلة     والوحشة    والخطر، ولم يقصد بها قومية وعلمية لمجلس معين بالمعنى المعروف المفهوم.*
* ولم        يقصد بجملة "بلاد العرب" في الآية المذكورة والتي هي  ترجمة "مسا  هـ-       عراب" "MASSA HA-arab، المعنى المفهوم من "بلاد العرب" في  الزمن    الحاضر  أو    في صدر الإسلام؛ وإنما المراد بها البادية، التي بين بلاد     الشام   والعراق   وهي موطن الأعراب1.*.






> * ثم ان الدكتور قد عزى هذا الكلام قائلا*
> 
> 
> > *                              راجع الألفاظ: "عرب" "ويشماعيل" في معجمات التوراة                      *
> ...


*
عزى أي كلام يا مدلس ؟ نعود لنقرأ ونكشف التدليس ،،


ويرى بعض علماء التوراة أن كلمة "عرب" إنما شاعت وانتشرت عند العبرانيين   بعد ضعف "الإشماعيليين" "الإسماعيليين" وتدهورهم وتغلب الأعراب عليهم حتى   صارت اللفظة مرادفة عندهم لكلمة "إشماعيليين". ثم تغلبت عليهم؛ فصارت   تشملهم، مع أن "الإشماعيليين" كانوا أعرابًا كذلك، أي قبائل بدوية تتنقل من   مكان إلى مكان، طلبًا للمرعى وللماء. وكانت تسكن أيضًا في المناطق التي   سكنها الأعراب، أي أهل البادية. ويرى أولئك العلماء أن كلمة "عرب" لفظة   متأخرة، اقتبسها العبرانيون من الآشوريين والبابليين، بدليل ورودها في   النصوص الآشورية والبابلية، وهي نصوص يعود عهدها إلى ما قبل التوراة.   ولشيوعها بعد لفظة "إشماعيليين"، ولأدائها المعنى ذاته المراد من اللفظة،   ربط بينهما وبين لفظة "إشماعيليين"، ولأدائها المعنى ذاته المراد من   اللفظة، ربط بينها وبين لفظة "إشماعيليين"، وصارت نسبًا، فصُير جد هؤلاء   العرب "إشماعيل"، وعدوًّا من أبناء إسماعيل4.
__________
1 "اللسان "2/ 72"، القاموس المحيط "1/ 102".
2 اللسان "2/ 72"، تاج العروس "3/ 344"، "طبعة الكويت".
3 اللسان "2/ 76"، تاج العروس "3/ 344"، "الكويت".
4 راجع الألفاظ: "عرب" "ويشماعيل" في معجمات التوراة.



هو مين اللي اختلف على الألفاظ أصلاً " عرب " و " يشماعيل " ؟؟


*


> *وان لم تكن امامك فاخبرنا لنمطرك بها*


*أمطرني أمطرني ، لو تجرؤ ..*



> * سؤال اساله لك وانا متاكد انك ستتجاهله ولن تجرؤ من الرد عليه*


*سؤال اية ؟
دا انا اللي بسألك ، هل آتي لك بها أم لا ! هو اية اللي " ها " !!
انت بتقول " نعم بالصعيدي " ولا اية دي !!
*




> *ان النبوءة تتحدث عن شيء سيحدث في وقت اشعياء *


*

كما اثبتنا بالادلة التاريخيية والتفسيرية والمعاجم ونكررها عليك مرة اخرى :*



* الدليل الأول :*​ 
*The Historical Formation of the Arab Nation: A Study in Identity and Consciousness*​ 





​http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=4KQOAAAAQAAJ page 24




* الدليل الثاني :*


*The international standard Bible encyclopedia*
​





http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=...page&q&f=false   page 339


*الدليل الثالث :*

 *In        2 Kings 18:9-11 it is implied Shalmaneser was not the actual      captor,    since after 2 Kings 18:9 has ****d him 2 Kings 18:10 says     "THEY  took    it." Isaiah was the sole witness to Sargon's existence     for 25     centuries, until the discovery of the Assyrian monuments     confirmed his     statement. They also remarkably illustrate 2 Kings     17:6, that he  placed    the deported Israelites (in Halah, Habor, the     river of Gozan,  and at a    later time) "in the cities of the Medes";     for Sargon in them  states  he   overran Media and "annexed many   Median   towns to Assyria."  Sargon   mounted  the throne the same year   that   Merodach Baladan  ascended the   Babylonian  throne, according  to    Ptolemy's canon 721 B.C.  He was an   usurper, for he  avoids   mentioning   his father. His    annals for 15 years,   721-706   B.C.,  describe his expeditions against    Babylonia and   Susiana on the   S., Media  on the E., Armenia and    Cappa***ia N.,   Syria, Israel, Arabia, and Egypt,  W. and S.W.

http://www.bible-history.com/faussets/S/Sargon/*
*

**الدليل الرابع :*

*E.J. Brill's first encyclopaedia of Islam*




​

*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=...page&q&f=false page 736*



*الدليل الخامس :*

*المفصل فى        تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام ، الدكتور جواد علي (المتوفى: 1408هـ) ،      الرابعة   1422هـ/ 2001م ، المكتبة الشاملة ، جـ 2 ، صــ 236 و 237
*
*ويحدثنا "سرجون الثاني" "724-705ق. م"2 أنه في السنة السابعة من حكمه، سنة "715ق. م"3 أدَّب "تمودي" "Tamudi" و"أباديدي" "عباديدي" و"مرسماني" "Marsimani" و"خيابه" "Hajapa" وهزمهم،        ونقل من وقع في يديه منهم إلى "السامرة" "4Samaria". ثم يذكر بعد  هذا       الخبر أنه تلقى الجزية من "سمسي" "Samsi" ملكة "أريبي" ومن  "برعو"    "pir'u"    ملك "مصري" "Musuri" ومن "يتع أمر" "It'amra"  السبئي5. وذكر أن    الجزية   كانت  من الذهب وحاصلات الجبل والحجارة  الكريمة والعاج وأنواع    البذور   والنبات  والخيل والإبل6.
ويتبين من أسماء المواضع والقبائل التي ذكرها "سرجون"، أن تلك المعارك كانت قد وقعت في أرضين        تقع في الشمال الغربي من جزيرة العرب، وفي المنطقة الواقعة فيما بين      خليج   العقبة و"تيماء" والبادية, ولا بد وأن تكون الجيوش الآشورية قد      هاجمتها  من  الشمال أي: من فلسطين.
وقد ورد في بعض ترجمات نص "سرجون" أنه نقل الأعراب الذين ينزلون في مواضع        نائية من البادية، ولم يعرفوا حاكمًا رسميًّا ولا موظفًا ولم يدفعوا    جزية     إلى أي ملك سابق، نقلهم إلى "السامرة" وأسكنهم فيها1. ويظهر أن    هذه   الجملة   لا تخص الجملة السابقة التي ذكر فيها "ثمود" وبقية  الأسماء،   وليست   معطوفة   عليها؛ لأنه وصف هؤلاء الأعراب بأنهم سكان  بوادٍ نائية،   ولم   يدفعوا الجزية   لأحد من قبل، على حين يقيم المذكورون  في أرض  معروفة    ولمنازلهم أسماء، وهي   ليست من البوادي.
*

*
وفي مكان آخر من نفس الكتاب صفحة : 260 ، 261 من نفس الجزء يقول الدكتور :

وقد أخبرتنا الكتابات البابلية أن "بختنصر" "Nebuchadrezzar" أرسل في شهر        "كسلو" "Kislev" "Kislew" من السنة السادسة من ملكه المقابلة لسنة  "599    ق.    م." حملة على العرب الساكنين في البادية،     نهبت    أملاكهم وما عندهم من مواشٍ، وسرقت آلهتهم ثم عادت2. ولم يذكر    النص   البابلي   اسم البادية التي هاجمها الجيش البابلي ولا اسم القبائل    التي   هاجمها، ولم   يذكر أيضا اسم المواضع التي تحرك منها الجيش لمهاجمة العرب.        ويرى الباحثون احتمال مهاجمة البابليين للعرب من "حماة" "Hamath" أو        "ربلة" "Riblah"، أو "قادش" "Kadesh"، فتوغل جيش "بختنصر" في  البادية،   ثم     عاد حاملًا معه ما ذكر في النص من أسلاب ومن مواشٍ وآلهة  العرب  أي:      الأصنام.
وكانت غاية البابليين من أسر الأصنام وأخذها، هو إكراه القبائل على الاستسلام والخضوع لهم؛ لما للأغنام من أثر كبير في نفوسها، وقد        رأينا أن ملوك الآشوريين مثل: "سرجون" و"سنحريب" و"أسرحدون" كانوا  قد       أسروا أصنام العرب وأخذوها معهم إلى آشور وكتبوا عليها شهادة  الأسر    والوقوع    في أيدي الآشوريين؛ ليؤثروا بذلك نفسيًّا في نفوس  أتباعها    وعبَّادها    ويكرهوهم على الخضوع لهم وعلى مساومة  الآشوريين    لاستردادها في مقابل    الاستسلام لهم وتأييد سياستهم وعدم  التحرش بهم, ولم    يذكر النص البابلي    أسماء تلك الآلهة.
وكانت غاية "بختنصر" من إرسال حملته هذه على العرب، هو حماية حدود "حماة"        وبقية مشارف فلسطين وبلاد الشام من الأعراب وإخضاعهم لحكمه، ثم تأديب    بعض     القبائل التي تحرشت به على ما يظهر حين دخوله بلاد الشام وفي  جملة   ذلك     فلسطين. واستنادًا إلى ما جاء في "سفر إرميا" نستطيع أن  نقول: إن    "قيدار"    كانوا على رأس القبائل العربية البارزة التي غزاها  جيش  "بختنصر"   وكذلك  "بنو   المشرق" "أبناء المشرق" و"ممالك حاصور".  ونظرًا  لوجود  تشابه  كبير  بين   الرواية البابلية عن حملة "بختنصر" على  العرب  وبين ما  جاء في  "سفر  إرميا"1،   أرى أن مدون السفر قد أخذ خبره  هذا الذي  صيَّره  نبوءة من  موارد  بابلية ثم   كيَّفه على النحو المذكور.*

*
الدليل السادس ( المضحك ) :

دراسات في تاريخ العرب القديم ، محمد بيومى مهران ، الطبعة: الثانية مزيدة ومنقحة ، الشاملة  ،  جـ  1 ، صـ 245
*

*ونقرأ في حوليات سرجون الثاني من هذه الفترة، أنه في السنة السابعة من حكمه، وفي حوالي عام 715ق. م، "وطبقًا لوحي صادق من آشور إلهي، قضيت على قبائل تامود وإيباديدي ومرسيمانو وجبايا3 والعرب        الذين يعيشون بعيدًا في الصحراء والذين لا يعترفون برؤساء أو  موظفين،       والذين لم يكونوا قد جاءوا بجزهم لأي ملك، سبيت الأحياء منهم  ونقلتهم   إلى     السامرة، من بيرعو ملك مصرو، ومن شمسي ملكة  العرب، ومن    "أتعمارا"    "يثع أمر" السبئي"4، ومن ثم فربما كان "فلبي"  مصيبًا في رأيه    حين حدد    الفترة "720-700ق. م" لحكم "يثع أمر" هذا5،  وعلى أي حال،  فهناك   من يرى أن    نفوذ العاهل الآشوري إنما وصل إلى سبأ  نفسها، ومن ثم  فقد  أسرع  ملكها بحمل    الجزية إلى سرجون، حتى لا تقع  بلاده آخر الأمر  ضمن  أملاك  الآشوريين6.*



* الدليل السابع :*

* الشرق الأدنى القديم في مصر والعراق ، عبد العزيز صالح ، الشاملة  ،  جـ  1 ، صـ 537

**ولم        يخل الأدب الآشوري الخالص من مزايا خفيفة في تقاريره وأقاصيصه   الحربية      بخاصة، فوصف كاتب مدينة السامرة في حوليات العام الثامن   لفاتحها سرجون الآشوري،      قائلًا على لسانه:   "لقد كانت قمة عظيمة ترتفع مثل سن الرمح وتسمو فوق      الجبال حتى لكأنها   رأس تعتمد السماء عليه، ولها جذور تمتد حتى تصل إلى   قلب    الجحيم.  وكانت  من خارجها كالسلسلة الفقرية للسمكة لا تسمح لأحد   بالنفاذ     منها". ولم  يقصد كاتب سرجون بذلك أن يشيد بالمدينة، ولكنه ابتغى   أن يشيد     بمجهوده  في تحطيمها على الرغم من حصانتها؛ إذ أتبع ذلك بوصف مسالكها الوعرة        ثم عقب بخططه الحربية في تذليلها بفضل سعة أفقه وما أوحى أربابه به      إليه.   وعلى الرغم مما حفل به هذا الأدب الحربي من مبالغات وادعاءات  ظل  ذا    قيمة  لا  تنكر في احتفاظه بأخبار شعوب قديمة لم تترك وثائق  مكتوبة  تنم   عن   تاريخها، مثل القبائل العربية الشمالية والقبائل الجبلية الشمالية، وإن كان قد صور أخبارها من وجهة نظره الخاصة.
* 


* الدليل الثامن :*
*
**Tiglath-pileser        IV was succeeded by Shalmaneser V, 727–722 b. c., and soon after    the     death of Tiglath-pileser, Hoshea of Israel was persuaded to  join     several   petty rulers of Philistia and Egypt in rebelling  against     Assyria. In   725 an Assyrian army overran Hoshea’s  territory, and  laid    siege to   Samaria. The military position of  Samaria and its  strong    walls made it   almost impregnable, and the  siege dragged on  for three    years (2 Kings   17:5). Before the city  fell, another king  had ascended    the throne of   Assyria. He was a  usurper, a general,  who took the   great  **** of Sargon,   and who  ruled from 722 to 705 b.  c. Samaria   succumbed  in Sargon’s  first   year and 27,290 of its  inhabitants were   deported.  The dis*******  of  the  west was not at  once quieted. Other   states  remained in  rebellion  and an  Assyrian  army finally defeated   them at  Raphia,  southwest of  Gaza, in  719 b.  c. Sargon then turned his arms in other directions,        fighting at various times with the kingdom of Urartu in Armenia,        overcoming Carchemish, a Hittite kingdom on the Euphrates in 717   (see      Isa. 10:9), and making an expedition into Arabia in 715. In 711 Ashdod revolted and Sargon’s Tartan or chief officer came to put the rebellion down (Isa. 20:1).

* *Barton, G. A. (1925). Archaeology and the Bible. On spine: Fourth edition revised. (66). Philadelphia: American Sunday-School Union.

** الدليل التاسع :*​*
* *SARGON (sȧrʾgŏn, Heb. sargôn, the constituted king).        1. Sargon I was a famous king of early Babylon who founded an    empire     that extended to the Mediterranean (2400 b.c.). He is not    referred  to  in   the Bible. The story is told that he (like Moses) had    been put  by  his   mother into an ark of bulrushes in the river,   there  to be   rescued—by   Akki the irrigator.*​ *2.        Sargon II (722–705 b.c.) was an Assyrian king who is mentioned by      ****   in the Bible only in Isaiah 20:1. He was a usurper, perhaps  of     royal   blood. Shalmaneser V, his predecessor, besieged Samaria  in  724.    During   the siege Shalmaneser died (722), and in 721 the  city  fell  to   Sargon. It   is strange that the Bible does not mention  him  in the    record of   Samaria’s fall (2 Kings 17:1–6). Some  authorities  believe    that Sargon   did not become king until after  the city fell.  However,    Sargon claims to   have captured Samaria,  and a certain  ambiguity in 2    Kings 17:6 allows   for a new, although  un****d,  Assyrian monarch  there.*​ *Soon        after Sargon came to the throne, the Babylonians, assisted by the        Elamites, revolted against him and were subdued with difficulty.        According to Sargon’s in******ions the remnant of the Israelites  at       Samaria, who had been put under an Assyrian governor, revolted,   along      with other Syrian and Palestinian provinces (720 b.c.).  This  revolt      Sargon quickly suppressed. At this time he also  defeated the  Egyptian      ruler So, who had come to the aid of  rebelling Gaza (2  Kings 17:4).*​ *Later        Sargon captured Carchemish, the great Hittite city (717 b.c.),   thus      precipitating the fall of the Hittite Empire. He also mentions     placing    Arab tribes as colonists in Samaria. Sargon claims on his     in******ions    to have subdued Judah. Evidently Judah became more  or    less involved  in a   rebellion against Assyria, led by Ashdod.  This    Philistine city  was   captured by the Assyrians and reorganized  as an    Assyrian province  (711;   cf. Isa 20:1), and Judah was subdued but not harmed. Hezekiah was later to revolt against Sargon’s son Sennacherib.
**Sargon built a new palace and royal city ten miles (seventeen km.)        NE of Nineveh, which he called Dur-sharrukin (Sargonsburg), the     ruins    of which are called Khorsabad. He was murdered in 705 b.c.  and      succeeded  by his son Sennacherib.* *km. kilometers*

*
*

​ *
Douglas, J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible Dictionary. Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible dictionary. 1963. (898). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.*




* الدليل العاشر :** ( جزء مقتطع صغير من النص الكبير ، من يريد أن يعود ليقرأ فليذهب )

**In 716 bc Sargon sent his army commander (turtan;        the *‘tartan’) to war against the Arabs in Sinai. This led to the        reception of tribute from the pharaoh Shilkanni (Osorkon IV) of   Egypt      and from Samsi, queen of the Arabs. Despite these Assyrian    successes,     the people of Ashdod displaced their Assyrian-nominated    ruler,  Ahimetu,    by a usurper Iadna (or Iamani) who initiated yet    another     Syro-Palestinian league against Assyria, doubtless relying    on Egyptian     help. In 712 bc the same turtan was sent to conquer Ashdod (Is. 20:1), which was reduced to the status of an Assyrian province. Since Azaqa (’Azeqah        or Tell es-Zakariye) on the Judaean border near Lachish   surrendered    in   this campaign, it will be seen how narrowly   independent Judah    escaped a   further invasion. Iamani fled to Nubia   for refuge, only to    be  extradited  to Nineveh by the ruler Shabaka.

* *bc before Christ*

*
Wood, D. R. W., & Marshall, I. H. (1996). New        Bible dictionary (3rd ed.) (1063). Leicester, England;  Downers  Grove,       Ill.: InterVarsity Press.*





*الدليل الحادي عشر :** ( جزء مقتطع صغير من النص الكبير ، من يريد أن يعود ليقرأ فليذهب )


**Arabia,
Refugees from Assyrian invasions in the eighth century b.c. and Babylonian in the sixth century fled to northwestern Arabia (Isa. 21:13-15, where ‘thickets’ [Heb. ya‘ar] may perhaps refer to oasis vegetation). Close to the end of the Babylonian Empire northwest Arabia achieved unusual importance for about ten years when Nabonidus, the last Babylonian ruler, captured Tema        (modern Teima) on the Medina-Damascus route, about two hundred  and       fifty miles (400 km.) southeast of Aqabah, and made it his   capital.

* *Heb. Hebrew*

*Achtemeier,        P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical  Literature.       (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index.  (1st ed.) (42).   San     Francisco: Harper & Row.*


*
*​*الدليل الثاني عشر :** 

يقول جون واتس :

* *The        implication is that Moab becomes Judah’s vassal again. The Lord’s        judgment drives Moab back into the arms of the Davidic king in     Jerusalem    (16:5). It may well be that Moab joined Jerusalem and     Ashdod in the    rebellion against Assyria that was suppressed by 710     through Sargon II    in his campaign against the Philistine states.  Moab    and Jerusalem    withdrew from the coalition soon enough to  avoid    Assyrian wrath by    paying tribute.*​ *The        scene portrays the beginning of that process as Jerusalem is      beginning   to dream of restored glory. The first step is acceptance of      Moab’s   invitation to Jerusalem to “establish her shadow” (16:3),    that   is, to   cast the cloak of her protection over Moab.*​ *
Watts, J. D. W. (2002). Vol. 24: Word Biblical       Commentary  : Isaiah 1-33. Word Biblical Commentary (232). Dallas: Word,       Incorporated.*



*
وفي مكان آخر :* * קדר**,* “*Kedar” (J. A. Thompson, ﻿**IDB﻿ 3:3–4; Knauf, ﻿ABD﻿ 4:9–10), appears again in 42:11 and 60:7 (cf. Jer 49:28–32; Ezek 27:21). It is a place east of Palestine, apparently in north Arabia. Assyrian        records speak of Kedarites and Arabs in the same breath. They  were  a      considerable force that preoccupied the Assyrians under    Sennacherib,     Ashurbanipal, and Esarhaddon. Sennacherib writes of    defeating  Hazail,    king of the Arabs/Kedarites.*​ *The        announced destruction of Kedar is an explicit and specific word    from     YHWH. If Dumah (v 11) implies a place **** (along with Dedan    and  Tema,    cities in Arabia), the question of that verse is answered    by  the word    from YHWH in vv 16–17. The vision/news of Babylon’s   fall  and  the  vision   of Arabian refugees (vv 13–14) interpreted by   the   prophecy of  vv 16–17   prepare for a very negative evaluation of     Judah’s position,  as Assyria   advances.

*​ *IDB The Interpreter’s Dictionary of the Bible. Ed. G. A. Buttrick. 4 vols. Nashville, 1962.*

*ABD Anchor Bible Dictionary. Ed. D. N. Freedman. 6 vols. New York, 1992.

*

*Watts, J.       D. W. (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33     (Revised   Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas     Nelson,  Inc.* 




*الدليل الثالث عشر :

يقول جون ويسلي :

* *﻿Verse        16﻿. A year-From the time of this prophecy: an exact year.      Glory-Their   power, and riches, and all things wherein they used to      glory.  This  was  executed by the Assyrians.

*​ *Wesley,        J. (1999). Wesley's Notes: Isaiah (electronic ed.). Logos Library        System; Wesley's Notes (Is 21:16). Albany, OR: Ages Software.


**الدليل الرابع عشر :

**21:13–17**ORACLE AGAINST ARABIA*​ *Cuneiform in******ions reveal that Arabian rulers paid tribute to Assyrian kings Tiglath-pileser III and Sargon II.

*​ *Hughes,        R. B., & Laney, J. C. (2001). Tyndale concise Bible   commentary.      Rev. ed. of: New Bible companion. 1990.; Includes   index. The  Tyndale     reference library (262). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale   House  Publishers.*

​ 


*الدليل الخامس عشر :
*

*21:13-17**﻿. Dedan        är ett område i Arabien (jfr ﻿Jer 49:8﻿, ﻿Hes       25:13﻿). Tema  (v. ﻿14﻿), Kedar (v. ﻿16﻿) och Duma (v. ﻿11﻿) var alla       söner till  Ismael (﻿1 Mos 25:13–16﻿). Den assyriske kungen Sargon II drog ut i fälttåg mot de nordliga arabiska stammarna år 715 f. Kr.

* *Svensk        Studiebibel. 2000. © 2000, Livets Ord Förlag. © 1996, 1998,       Stiftelsen  Biblicum, Ljungby, och Stiftelsen Svenska Folkbibeln,       Stockholm. (LDLS  elektroniska version.). Libronix Digital Library       System (Is 21:13-17).  Dala-Järna: SN Ljud & Data.

**الدليل السادس عشر :*
*
**Kedar. In Genesis, Kedar is listed as an Ishmaelite tribe, as are also Dumah and Tema (Gen.        25:13–15). But elsewhere Kedar seems to be a general term for     nomadic    peoples of the Arabian Desert (Ps. 120:5; S. of Sol. 1:5; cf. Isa. 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10). Isaiah proclaims an extensive judgment to fall within a year upon all the desert region of northern Arabia.        Tiglath-pileser III declares that he inflicted a sore judgment   upon      Samsi, an Arabian queen, that he slew 1,100 of her people and   took      30,000 of her camels and 20,000 head of cattle. Sargon        likewise claims to have received tribute from the Arabian queen  in     the   form of gold dust, ivory, horses, and camels, and he also   claims    to  have  subdued other Arabian tribes who had never before   paid    tribute.  The  exact year, however, of the judgment specified is   not    known.

**
*​ *cf. confer, “compare”*

*Nichol,        F. D. (1978; 2002). The Seventh-day Adventist Bible Commentary,     Volume  4   (188). Review and Herald Publishing Association.


**الدليل السابع عشر :

**C. The Devastation of Arabia (21:13–17).﻿24*​ *Isaiah described the destitute condition of the Arabian caravans which resulted from an invasion. In exactly one year the splendor of Kedar (Arabia) would cease to exist and her famed bowmen would be reduced to but a few. The Assyrian King Sargon invaded Arabia in 715 b.c..

*​ *Smith, J. E. (1992). The Major Prophets (Is 21:13-17). Joplin, Mo.: College Press.*

​
​
*الدليل الثامن عشر :*​ *
* *21:13–17 Arabia*​ *The        early versions of v 13 read the second Arabia as ‘evening’, which     has    the same consonants. Possibly there is a double entendre (cf.        v 11 and the symbolic titles in 21:1; 22:1). The special     significance    of this oracle lies in its warning to the freest and     most  inaccessible   of tribes that Assyria’s long arm will reach even     them,  at God’s   command. Those of the far south, Tema and Dedan,  will    have to  succour   their more exposed brother-tribe of Kedar.  This   could  mean  that the   trading caravans will have blundered into    war-ravaged  parts  and returned   empty-handed and starving. Sargon’s recorded invasion of Arabia in 715 bc makes it more likely, however, that the fugitives will have been under direct attack.

*​ *cf. compare*

*Carson,       D. A. (1994). New Bible commentary :  21st century edition. Rev.  ed.    of:   The new Bible commentary. 3rd  ed. / edited by D. Guthrie,  J.A.    Motyer.    1970. (4th ed.) (Is  21:13). Leicester, England;   Downers    Grove, Ill.,   USA: Inter-Varsity  Press.*

​ 

*الدليل التاسع عشر :

**Judgment        on Arabia (21:13–17). In a related oracle the prophet foresaw the        defeat of other Arabian peoples. He dramatically described the   plight   of    fugitives from battle. He then officially announced that   Kedar  in  the    Arabian desert would fall within one year. This prophecy was probably fulfilled in conjunction with one of Sargon’s or Sennacherib’s Arabian campaigns.

* *Chisholm,        R. B. (1998). The Major Prophets. In D. S. ***kery (Ed.), Holman        concise Bible commentary: Simple, straightforward commentary on   every      book of the Bible (D. S. ***kery, Ed.) (274). Nashville, TN:    Broadman     & Holman Publishers.


**الدليل الـ20 :*
*Arabia (vv. 13–17) refers to the desert between Edom and Babylon. Dedan, Tema, and Kedar were places where leading Arabian tribes lived. This is a prediction that they will experience a terrific blow within a year—and indeed, Sargon invaded Arabia in 715 b.c.

*​ *Halley, H. H. (2000). Halley's Bible handbook with the New International Version. (Completely rev. and expanded.) (378). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Zondervan Publishing House.


**الدليل الـ21 :*

*Sargon        II conducted a campaign against the northern Arabian tribes in  715       B.C., which could well provide an appropriate setting for this    oracle.     Armed men are drawn from various Arabian tribes,  but   they are no   match   for the Assyrians and are put to flight.  They  flee  exhausted,   parched   with thirst, and in need of food. The   caravans  plying their   trade and   camping out in the wastelands and   the settled  town-dwellers   of the oases   are both urged to provide   sustenance for  the fugitives.   The resistance   of the Arab tribes   will be  short-lived, for their   armies will be  reduced  to a meager   remnant  within twelve months. The   closing oracle  formula  probably   underlines  the fact that this is the   judgment of the  God of  Israel.

*​ *Barker,        K. L. (1994). Expositorś Bible Commentary (Abridged Edition: Old        Testament) (1080). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing House.*

​*
الدليل الـ22 :

**In essence, this prophecy says that within one year, Arabia would be destroyed. Indeed, exactly one year from the time it was given, in the year 716 b.c., Sargon, the Assyrian took control of Arabia.

* *Courson, J. (2006). Jon Courson's application commentary : Volume two : Psalms-Malachi (375). Nashville, TN: Thomas Nelson.*

​
* الدليل الـ23 :*

*The        concluding verses of this chapter (21:13–17) concern Arabia. In a        chapter containing oracles about the desert (cf. the Heb. of  21:1),    some    reference to the Arabs is not surprising. It is  difficult to     ascertain   how much of this area was intended in  Isaiah’s prophecy,  but    he was   probably referring to the immediate  western and central  area    and the   northern section.*​ *By        Hezekiah’s day, Arabians served as mercenaries in the defense of        Jerusalem against Sennacherib’s invasion. But Isaiah warned that  the   day     would come when caravans (the Arabians were famous  traders)   would   have   to leave the main trade roads for fear of  their lives   (21:13).*​ *The weapons used by the Arabs were ineffective against the superior weapons of the Assyrians        and, later, of the Babylonians (21:15). Eventually, the Lord  would      tell  Nebuchadnezzar and his army to attack Kedar and blot  out the      warriors  from the East (Jer 49:28), which he did (Jer  49:28–29; cf.   Jer    2:10).


*​ *Heb. Hebrew*

*Walker,        L. L., & Elmer A. Martens. (2005). Cornerstone biblical      commentary,   Vol. 8: Isaiah, Jeremiah, & Lamentations. "With the      entire **** of   the New Living Translation." (90). Carol Stream, IL:      Tyndale House   Publishers.*

​ 


* الدليل الـ24 :*​
*The Assyrian        threat is the background of this oracle (see comments on 13:1)   too.     The  Dedanites (21:13) were a tribe from southern Arabia. Tema   (v.  14;    cf.  Job 6:19; Jer. 25:23) was a well-known oasis in   northwestern     Arabia, and  Kedar (Isa. 21:16-17; cf. 42:11) was in northern Arabia. This oracle discusses the difficult times the people of Arabia would soon experience at the hands of the Assyrians. Within one year Kedar’s pomp would end        (Kedar was known for its tents, Ps. 120:5; Song 1:5; also cf.  Jer.       49:28-29, which were a beautiful black). The warriors of  Kedar  would      experience a great defeat (Isa. 21:16-17). The Arabians would be fugitives, running for their lives from the sword. The oracle would be fulfilled, for the Lord, the God of Israel, had spoken (v. 17). In 715 Sargon II wrote that he had defeated a number of Arabian tribes and had them deported to Samaria.

*​ *Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ******ures (1:1069). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books.

**الدليل الـ25 :*

​*The        caravans of the  merchant Dedanites must hide in the forests of      Arabia   from the swords  of foreign invaders. The Arabians of Tema   must    bring   bread and water to  these hidden Dedanites. Within a   year,  the   glory of   Kedar (the Arabian  tribes) will cease and her   mighty  men   will be   diminished.*​ *This judgment was inflicted by the Assyrians. Later, the Chaldeans invaded and subjugated Arabia.

*​ *Gingrich, R. E. (1993). The Book of Isaiah (25). Memphis, TN.: Riverside Printing*​ 
*الدليل الـ26 :*​ 

*The prophet saw the caravans of the Arabian merchants from Dedan leaving the trade route and hiding in the thickets because of the invasion of the Assyrian army. * *
Wiersbe, W. W. (1996, c1992). Be comforted. An Old Testament study. (Is 21:13). Wheaton, Ill.: Victor Books.*

*

*

​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

> * بل بعد الميلاد وبالتحديد في القرن الخامس ، وبالتحديد في منتصف القرن  الخامس*


*وهذا هو الخيال الخصب واحلام العصافير ، وبالتاكيد التاكيد على ان  مازال في الوطن بعد ثورة يناير بعض من الرويبضة*

*ياه ،    دا انت حالتك صعبة جدا ، ربنا يشفيك من الحالة العصبية اللي بقيت فيها ،    القرن الخامس ، يااااااااااااااااه دا انت زيرو خالص ..*

*




آتنا انت

أنقر للتوسيع...



وليه انا ؟ هو انا اللي قلت :





 بعض علماء التوراة

أنقر للتوسيع...


ولا هو ؟*



> * يقول ان معنى العرب عند اليهود = اشماعيليين*


*لا يا مدلس ، لم يقل هذا ، اقتبس من كلامه هذا الكلام ..*



> *فعند اهل العلم يدل اصطلاحاً كلمة تلمود على التلمود ال  ..... ولن اجاوب حتى تبحث بنفسك ولو مرة حتى تعرف*


*
البابلي ، ولكني لا لم أسألك أصلا !! انا اقول انه لم يقل عن اي تلمود !!

فاهم الفرق بين التعليق وبين السؤال ؟؟

*


> *اي تلمود عندك*


*ياراجل اصبر عشان نخليها في فضيحة لك اخرى ، ماستعجلش على رزقك ..*



> *والمصدر هو التلمود*


*أي تلمود ؟ وفين في التلمود الـ ... ؟
*


> *تخيلوا للمرة الكام يتكلم عن زمن اشعياء ومازال مصمم*


*
قصدك العلماء يتكلموا !

*


> *ما معنى ما ذكرته من كلام ذات منطوق عبري ؟*


*
ليه ؟

*


> *عن العلاقة : فاسماعيل هو جد نبينا عليهما الصلاة والسلام*


*دليلك ؟ ، أسم اسم من اسماعيل الى نبيك ، ارنا قدرتك ..*



> *كون عدنان جد النبي العشرين من ولد اسماعيل*


*احنا مالنا بعدنان ؟ احنا عايزين خاتم الرسل والمرسلين محمد ابن عبد الله !!
انت نسيت الموضوع عن مين ولا اية !!


يا نهار ، دا انا باين اني كنت قاسي عليك اكتر من اللازم لأول تعارف !





فكما ذكرنا هذا الاتفاق التاااااااااام 

أنقر للتوسيع...



فعلا ، فكلمهم اتفقوا ان نسبه ( اسما اسما ) غير معروف !






هل كون اسماعيل جد العرب لا علاقة له بالموضوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...



نكرر :

أولا : ياريت ترشدنا إلى هذا الكلام مع انه لا علاقة له بالموضوع كما سأبين في وقته ..*



> *هل كون اسماعيل جد العرب لا علاقة له بالموضوع *


*
نعم ، لأنك لم تثبت نسبه لإسماعيل ، وحتى بفرض الجدل ان تثبت نسبه لإسماعيل ، طيب وبعدين ؟ فين النبوة أصلا عنه !!

*


> * ثانيا مما لا تعلمه ايها الجاهل ان النسب بين الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وبين اسماعيل بالاباء وليس بالبنات*


*
هاهاهاها ، وهذا تدليس ، حيث ان النسب اصلا غير معروف !!! فكيف نتحقق ان    هؤلاء الآباء من ابناء اسماعيل اصلاً ؟!!! وهم اصلا غير معروفين ؟!

*


> *فاجداده*


*ايوة ، اهو هم دول بقى عايزين الأسامي بتاعتهم ...*



> *العلاقة ان العرب = الاسماعيليين*


*نعيد السؤال :*

*                              أولا : المقال يتكلم عن هل ابناء اسماعيل ( نسله ) هم العرب الآن ! ، فما علاقة هذا وذاك بمكان العربية ؟!!!                      *




> * فانا لم اقبل كلامه ، بل استشهدت بما نقله عن فيليو*


*
فين ده كلام فيلو ؟

*


> *مع الفارق الكبير*


*تعالى نشوف كدة حاجة حلوة :

**“*
*There    is a prevalent notion that the Arabs, both of the south and the  north,   are descended from Ishmael; and the passage Gen 16:12  … is  often  cited  as if it were a prediction of that national  independence  which,  upon  the whole, the Arabs have maintained more than  any other  people. But this supposition … is founded on a misconception  of the original Hebrew    … these prophecies found their accomplishment in  the fact that the    sons of Ishmael being located … east of the other descendants of  Abraham   whether by Sarah or by Keturah. But the idea of the southern Arabs being of the posterity of Ishmael is entirely without foundation,     and it seems to have originated in the tradition invented by Arab     vanity that they, as well as the Jews, are of the seed of Abraham—a  vanity which besides disfiguring and falsifying the whole history of the  patriarch and his son Ishmael, has transferred the scene of it from      Palestine to Mecca    … The vast tracts to the country known to us under  the **** Arabia    gradually became peopled by a variety of tribes in  different lineage”    (Cyclopedia of Biblical, Theological, and Ecclesiastical Literature,    1:339, emphasis mine)*​ *Journal of Biblical apologetics : Volume 5. 2001 (33). Las Vegas, N.V.: Christian Scholar's Press, Inc.*



*بالهناء والشفاء ..:new5:*





> *طيب انت بالمعنى من كلامك ان سفر اشعياء تنبأ عن ان العرب سيعبدون المسيح او المسيا*


*أولاً : لم ترد على سؤالي :*


> *                                  هل يرضى زميلنا بهذا الكلام " Ishmaelites will worship   Messiah "   ؟؟ ولاحظوا ان هذه منسوبة لنبوة في الكتاب ولنفس السفر ( اشعياء )   فهل   سياخذ صديقنا النبوة في الأًصحاح 21 ويترك هذه !! وهل يقبل هذا  الكلام   ام  سيعود فينكره !!؟                      *​


*ثانياً : هذا ليس كلامي بل كلم من استشهد بكلامه ! فتحمل !*



> * صلى الله عليه وسلم من ابناء اسماعيل *


*دليلك بالأسماء ؟*

*نكرر السؤال الذي هرب منه زميلنا :*



> *                              رابعا : هل معروف أن نبي الإسلام هو من نبايوت ؟!!                      *


 


> * هل كان فيليو يعيش في القرن الخامس ؟*


* من قال ان هذه الجملة قالها فيلو !!؟

نكرر :

**                                 خامساً : ألم يلحظ صديقنا العزيز جملة "  He   also refers to the first through fifth century " ؟                        

*


> * هل انا استشهد به ام فيليو؟*


*بكلامه هو عن : ...*



> *ماذا رايك في كلام يوسيفوس
> 
> Ishmael is the father of the "Arab nation
> *


*هو بقى يوسيفوس ؟! ، وفين كلام يوسيفوس ؟*







> * والكلام على دكتور جواد استوفى اعلاه*


*نكرر بعد هروبك :*

*ما      ادخرته للنهاية هو الهوامش التي وضعها دكتور جواد العلي في هذه الصفحة    من   الكتاب ، فنظرة واحدة لها تكفي لحل أي إشكالية ولتنظروا وتتذكروا  انه   كان   يتكلم عن اليهود في هذه الصفحة :

1 "اللسان "2/ 72"، القاموس المحيط "1/ 102".
2 اللسان "2/ 72"، تاج العروس "3/ 344"، "طبعة الكويت".
3 اللسان "2/ 76"، تاج العروس "3/ 344"، "الكويت".
4 راجع الألفاظ: "عرب" "ويشماعيل" في معجمات التوراة.
1 موعيد قطان 124*

*أرأيتم السبب الواضح ؟!! أرأيتم التدليل اليهودي ؟*
*
*


> *دون الرجوع لمصدر يهودي واحد*


*المسيحي لم يحلل له أن يكذب في ثلاث حالات + المعاريض ..*



> *طبعا هو هنا مازال يحلم بان النبوءة تم تحقيقها في عهد اشعياء*


*وهكذا قالت أحلام العصافير ...:new6:*



> *كيف لا يقل عكس ما قلته*


*تلاه "هيرودوتس" شيخ المؤرخين "نحو 484- 425 قبل الميلاد،؛ فتحدث في مواضيع  من تأريخه عن العرب حديثًا يظهر منه أنه كان على شيء من العلم بهم.  وقد أطلق لفظة "arabae" على بلاد العرب، البادية وجزيرة 

العرب والأرضين الواقعة إلى الشرق من نهر النيل؛ فأدخل "طور سيناء" وما بعدها إلى ضفاف النيل في بلاد العرب.

 فلفظة "العربية" "arabae" عند اليونان والرومان، هي في  معنى "بلاد العرب". وقد شملت جزيرة العرب وبادية الشام. وسكانها هم عرب على  اختلاف لغاتهم ولهجاتهم، على سبيل التغليب؛ لاعتقادهم أن البداوة كانت هي  الغالبة على هذه الأرضين؛ فأطلقوها من ثم على الأرضين المذكورة.

*


> *هل نفهم من هذا ان دكتور على دلس على هيرو ؟*


*
ألن تفهم ولو لمرة في حياتك ؟
من قال انه دلس ؟

انظر الى كلامي مرة أخرى :
*
*بالإضافة إلى ان هذه الجملة من الدكتور نفسه وليست منسوبة لهذا الزمن فكلامه هن هيرودوتس انتهى عند " أنه كان على شيء من العلم بهم. ".


*


> *واكرر هيرو قال ان بلاد العرب هي شبه الجزيرة العربية*


*صراحة   ، انت أفضل مثال لشرح كيف يكون الإنسان بلا عقل !! من قال ان هيرودتس لم   يقل ان بلاد العرب هى " شبة الجزيرة " ( مع التحفظ هنا ) ، حتى تقول انه   قال ؟

ألن تستحي من مسواك السوبر ضحل هذا وتحاول ان تفهم ما اكتب ؟

يعني بدل ما تشغل الشتامة الليبالكهرباء هات لك فهامة بالكهرباء !!

انظر كلامي عن ماذا :
*


> *بالإضافة إلى ان هذه الجملة من الدكتور نفسه وليست منسوبة لهذا الزمن فكلامه هن هيرودوتس انتهى عند " أنه كان على شيء من العلم بهم. ".*


*بعد كدة لما تحاورني ، ابقى هات لك مفسر لكلامي ..*



> *وما هي اللفظة التي نتحدث عنها في الاساس ؟*


*استخرج رأسك واجب :

                                ثالثا : النص يقول " فلفظة "العربية"   "arabae" " فهل هذه اللفظة التي نتحدث عنها من الأساس ؟!!                        *



> *لا اعلم متى سيفيق من هذا الحلم*


*عندما تختفي كل المراجع العالمية وانسى كل ما استشهد به ، ويظل نسبك لنبوة النبي اشعياء هو الوحيد في الكون :new6:*



> *وعموما في كلامه تاكيد على كلامي *


*طبعا   ده تدليس ، لاني انا الذي استشهد عليك بهذا الكلام لأنه يضربك بكل قوة   لانه يبعد كل المناطق عن العرب الحالية وينسبها للشمل فقط وهو عين ما امدته   المراجع العالمية ، فما كان منك إلا الخضوع والخزي والعودة لتستشهد أنت   بهذا الكلام لتعود فتقول اني انا الذي اوافق كلامك !! يعني مدلس درجة أولى !

*


> *وقد اجبنا على تلك النقطة في اول ردنا ، وكيف نتركها اصلا*


*رديت على اية بس ؟ ضحتني ! :new6:

*


> *   المهم انه بالتاكيد من السفه بمكان ان نضع خريطة للخروج لنقول انها   للعربية  ، حتى انها مكتوب عليها " الخروج " ولم يكتب عليها العربية !!!!*


*السفة تعريفه هو انت فقط ،، اما عن هذا فواضح جدا انها للخروج ، ولهذا قلت بعد الخرائط في مشاركة تالية :*



> *(     ملحوظة ، اعلم ان هناك خرائط وضعتها في زمن العهد الجديد تمام العلم   وفعلت   هذا لكي اشرح بالصور البسيطة ما تقوله الموسوعات عن الأماكن ، اين   شرقا   واين غرباً واين شمالاً واين جنوباً ، واقول هذا لكي لا يأتي  صديقنا  كما   يفعل دوما ويقول أني ادلس على القاريء ! فيبدو اني لابد أن  اشرح كل  حرف   اكتبه ، أكتبه لماذا وما خلفه )*





> *وانا كنت اتمنى ان يترجمه كي يقرأه الناس*


*هاهاهاهاها ، ليه هو الناس مابتفهمش الا لما يترجم لها ؟؟ 

يعني مش موجودة كلمة " probable " قدامهم ؟؟

انت فاكر كل الناس زيك ؟*

*بالمناسبة ، الكلمة معناها ، محتمل أوالمرجح !! :flowers:*



*
ها / هل يعجبك بارنز ام ستعود لترفضه كما هى العادة ؟*



> * لاحظوا ان بارنز يقول ان هذا جزء من العربية ، ولاحظوا في الاول وفي الاخر انه يقول من المحتمل*


*يا عيني مش عارف يهرب ازاي ، ناقص تقول ، لاحظوا اني تعبان وبردت ، لاحظوا اني بكتب عربي ، لاحظوا اني بشرب الشاي !!

منظر مخزي !


طبعا ونضيف كلام جواد العلي لنفس الشيء ..

*


> *فهذا هو دليل بارمز*


*
بارنز يا ابني ،،، اسمه بارنز

انا حاليا عرفت ليه انت مسمي نفسك ،، abcdef ، الظاهر انك لسة بتتعلم   الحروف جديد ومش عارف تنطقها !! وعمال تقول A كابيتال و a سمووووووول

*


> * الذي رددنا عليه ايضا ردا علميا اعلاه*


*فين ده الرد العلمي ؟؟

هو انت بتعدي الكلام وبعد كدة تقول ، ردينا عليه رد علمي ؟ مش تحط الرد العلمي ده ولا هو كدة وخلاص ؟*







> *ووضع على اساسه خريطة للخروج قال انها للعربية*


*نعم للعربية التي قال بها بارنز وجود العلي .........إلخ إلخ إلخ ...*



> * وعلى العموم قد رددنا كلام بارنز هذا*


*

عشم ابليس في الجنة *



> * ثم اراه يستشهد بمزيد من الخرائط للجزء الشمالي من العربية فقط ، واحد من ثلاث اجزاء*


*لا   يا مدلس ، دا الجزء اللي اكده العلماء " العربية البتراء " واللي اكدوا  ان  هو المقصود بالنبوة وانه هو اللي حدث عليه تحقيقها في هجوم سرجون !

*


> *فمن الذي قال انها لا توضح الامر بدقة مطلوبة عكس المعاجم*


*وهذه   فضيحة ، وهو هنا يؤكد ويثبت انه ما عرف يوما معنى لمرجع تاريخي أو جغرافي  ،  الخريطة صورة والصورة يتم رسمها على اساس معلومات وإلا لكانت " أثر " ،   يعني من الآثار لهذا العصر ، وبالتالي يرسمونها وفق الأدلة التاريخيية   والجغرافية لهذه المنطقة ، ولذلك قد لا تكون دقيقة بالنسبة المطلوبة ، على   عكس المعاجم ، فهى تأتي بالادلة على الأماكن والأحداث كما فعلنا مع  المعاجم  واثبتنا النبوة منها !!
*



> *شاهدوا المزيد من الخرائط القديمة وشاهدوا هل كان للعربية وجود ام لا*


*وهذه   فضيحة اخرى ، فهو لا يرضى الا بفضيتحتين على الأقل في كل مشاركة ، فهو   يقول ان هذه الخريطة توضح ان هل كانت العربية موجودة ام لا ، اي انه يريد   ان ينفي قول بان العربية لم تكن موجودة !!

فمن الذي قال هذا اصلا ؟ يذكرني هذا الإدعاء به عندما اتى لنا بان العربية   ثلاثة اجزاء ، وكأننا قلنا عنها انها 75 جزء ، اي كلام في الهواء ، ولا هو   فاهم الموضوع عن اية ولا هو فاهم كلامي ولا هو عارف يرد بمرجع علمي  ودواليك  هرتلة وتهجيص على زوار منتداه المهجور ..

*


> *خريطة للامبراطورية المصرية 1450 قبل الميلاد .... تخيلوا
> 
> **
> 
> ...


* 
طبعا هو لزق الصورة ومشي ، ولا قال جابها منين ولا اية حاجة ، وطبعا الصورة   لا يوجد بها أصلاً شيء عارضناه ليستدل به علينا ، ولكن كما هى العادة   لنطرقه الآن أيضاً ومن نفس المكان :

*






*شايفين العربية فين في زمن المسيح ؟*


*وهذه خريطة توضح المملكة الآشورية بعدما استولى سرجون على العربية ودمرها :*




​*
** 
وهذه خريطة توضح الثلاث اجزاء للعربية ويظهر فيها العربية البتراء في   الشمال كما قال العلماء حيث حدث الغزو الأشوري كما قال العلماء بحسب نبوة   اشعياء كما قال العلماء  : 
*


​*

وهذه خريطة للعربية في سيناء وبالطبع المقصودة هنا كما قال العلماء ...

*

​*
وخريطة أخرى توضح أن العربية موجودة أيضاً في شبة جزيرة سيناء كما قال المؤرخون وأثبتوا ان النبوة حدثت في العربية البتراء :
*

​*


وها هى العربية في فلسطين ! :*





​*وخريطة توضح أن العربية المقصودة في زمن داود النبي وسليمان هى في الشمال كما أكد العلماء أنها العربية البتراء ووصفوها :
*

​*



وخريطة أخرى توضح مكان العربية وانها جنوب ممكلة يهوذا كما أكدنا بكلام العلماء :


*

​*

وخريطة اخرى أيضاً توضح ان العربية يدخل في نطاقها سيناء كما أكد العلماء :

*




​*وخريطة للمملكة الآشورية وبداخلها المنقطة العربية التي إحتلتها :

*




​* ومثيلتها ، توضح أن العربية المقصود بها الجزء الشمالي وموجودة شرق مملكة يهوذا الى جنوبها :

*

​*

وخريطة رائعة توضح مكان العربية البتراء وانها كما وصفها العلماء تماماً ، حتى في العهد الجديد :
*



​*
وأخرى لفترة هيرودس الكبير ولاحظوا مكان العربية ( طبعا مش Car  ):
*





​*

بصوا ، انا زهقت من الشرح ، انا هاحط لكم الخرايط وانتوا شوفوا بنفسكوا :new6:


*











​* 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*نكمل عملية بسطرة المحاور :*





















​ 
*طبعا كل ده بالإضافة للي ذكرناهم سابقاً ..

ماتخافش ماتخافش ، لسة في كتير ، بس رأفةً بحالك يا مفلس هاكتفي بإثنين فقط :

*





​ *



وفي نهاية تلك الجزئية اترككم مع اقتباس مهم وصاروخي

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا ، إقتباس مهم وصاروخي ويؤكد بالدليل القاطع انك مازلت من أهل الكهف ! ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالموضوع ؟؟

يعني قل لي : " الرابي كذا قال كذا وعليه فيكون 1 ، 2 ، 3 وهو ما يؤيد   موقفي في الموضوع من حيث أ ، ب ، ج " ،، هو انت كلامك ناقص هرتلة لما بتضيف   له همبكة ؟




 كخة .... بتتقال ازاي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

بتتقال كدة : كــخــة :fun_lol:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



ويكتب رابط لمشاركة تم الرد عليها ودحض كل ما فيها

أنقر للتوسيع...

شوف يابني ، لا انت ولا كل امتك تستطيعون نقض دليل واحد - فقط واحد - أنا آتي به !!

دي مستويات يابني ، مش بالكلام الفارغ!!

المهم نسأل ، اين هذا التفنيد والرد على الأدلة التاريخية للعلماء الذين قالوا ان تحقيق النبوة هو هجوم سرجون على العرب ؟

ناخد مثلا دليل واحد هنا عشان اوريكوا تهافت المحمدي هذا :

Arabia,
Refugees from Assyrian invasions in the eighth century b.c. and Babylonian in the sixth century fled to northwestern Arabia (Isa. 21:13-15, where ‘thickets’ [Heb. ya‘ar] may perhaps refer to oasis vegetation). Close to the end of the Babylonian Empire northwest Arabia achieved unusual importance for about ten years when Nabonidus, the last Babylonian ruler, captured Tema         (modern Teima) on the Medina-Damascus route, about two hundred   and       fifty miles (400 km.) southeast of Aqabah, and made it his    capital.

 Heb. Hebrew

Achtemeier,         P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical   Literature.       (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index.   (1st ed.) (42).   San     Francisco: Harper & Row.


في المقابل أطالبه بدليل واحد يقول ان تحقيق هذه النبوة سيكون في نبي الإسلام وفي القرن الخامس وفي مكة أو المدينة ...





المشكلة انه مازال مصمم على ان كثرة المراجع هي معيار التحصيل !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا   يا مدلس ، كثرة المراجع مع التحصيل الكلي لها وهرسك وطحنك وتذريك في   الرياح وليس الكثرة فقط ومع ذلك انا لم استخدم الكثرة معك لأني اعرف انك لا   تفهما فوجب طحنك بأقلها وقد كان واصبح اكبر قطعة فيك لا تزن مثقال ذرة !




والمشكلة اننا نتركه يتكلم عن عدد مراجع ولا نريد ان نصدمه بالعدد الذي  نمتلكه

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عم ، اصدمنا ، ما انت عمال تقول ان النبوة ليها علاقة بنبيك وتصدمنا وتضحكنا ! اذهب الى الرمال :t17:




وانا انشدكم بالله وبما ان الموضوع يشهد ان يدلني على دليل واحد على ما قاله على سبيل المثال فقط بشأن : 

- وجود كلمة سنة في متن مخطوط اشعياء .

أنقر للتوسيع...

مازال الجاهل يسأل عن " سنة " التي قلنا نؤجل الكلام فيها للنهاية ! الم اقل لكم انه لا يفهم أصلا ؟




 - وجود اصل واحد علمي للـ " همبكة " التي فعلها حينما كان يتكلم عن شكل الحروف في مخطوط اشعياء ، وجهله الفاضح بعلم الخطاطة .

أنقر للتوسيع...

تم طحنك في احداها وسننتظر ردك ..



فانظروا الي تلك الفزورة

أنقر للتوسيع...

فزورة ليه يا مدلس ؟ الم اكمل طحنك أم انك تبتر الكلام ثم تسأل ؟

نضع الكلام كاملاً ...

بالتأكيد كلامك صحيح ولكن خاطيء في نفس الوقت من جهة أخرى ، صحيح أن قيدار تطلق على العرب عامة ، وخطيأ كما سنبين داخلياً وخارجياً :

داخلياً : 

أولاً : لم تطلعنا عن متى حدث هذا التعميم بقيدار على كل العرب !
ثانياً : ما علاقة اطلاق الإسم في زمن ما على العرب كلهم بمكان قيدار نفسها ؟ أتظن انه بتعميم الإسم إختفت قيدار كمدينة معروف مكانها ؟

ثالثا : قيدار تطلق على العرب ( اي البشر ) فما     علاقة هذا بما مذكور وهو " مكان " !؟ يعني انا مصري وعربي انت مصري  وعربي  و   غيرنا سوري وعربي وغيرنا كلنا واحد بحريني وعربي وأخر سعودي  وعربي  وأخر   قطري وعربي ! فكلنا عرب ! فهل معنى هذا ان كلنا نعيش في "  Arabia "    المذكورة ؟! ، بكلمات أخرى للتوضيح ، اللفظة " قيدار " تطلق  على العرب ،    فهل بهذا لا يعرق من هو من قيدار نفسها ؟ وهل بهذا لا يعرف  اين تقع قيدار    ؟!

خارجياً :  كلامك خطأ لأنك كما تقول لو كانت     كلمة " قيدار " مقصود بها العرب كلهم لما كان ظل يتكلم بتفصيل عن اماكن     وقبائل مختلفة للعرب ، فكان سيجمعهم كلهم تحت اسم " العرب " أو " قيدار "     وتنتهي النبوة كلها ولكنه ظل في عدد من الأصحاحات يفصل كل قبيلة وكل مكان     بمعزلٍ عن الآخر وبتفصيل كبير. 





قلت بالدليل والبرهان ان العرب جميعا يسمون بقيدار

هذه المعلومة اما تكون صح

اي انت يا طارق قلت كلاما صحيحا ، اي ان كل العرب يسموا بقيدار

او ان تكون المعلومة هذه التي قالها طارق خاطئة ، اي ليس كل العرب يسموا بيقيدار


أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا مستوى عقلك وانا لا اطلب منك اكثر لكي لا تتعقد فهذا المستوى هو المستوى الاقصة لديك في الفهم ولكن لنمرجحك ،،


يمكن ان يكون صح وخطأ في نفس الوقت ، ازاي ؟
عن طريق انه يكون لم يحدث في فترة ما أي قبل زمن ما ، وحدث بعد هذا الزمن ،   فعندما يكون الكلام عن " قبل " هذا الزمن وتقول مثل هذا الكلام ، فهو  صحيح  لانه " الآن " حادث " ويكون خاطيء ، لانه في ذلك الزمن " لم " يكن  حادث ،،  أفهمت أم كما قال الشعراوي عليك انك تقرأ بلا فهم ؟





واقول لك انه يجب ان تلاحظ نقطة هامة

أنقر للتوسيع...

واقول لك على قولك ، ان قولك بلا قيمة وانت لست على مستوى تلاميذي لتقول " تلاحظ " لمولكا !!

المهم انه هرب ،، نكرر السؤال :

 أولاً : لم تطلعنا عن متى حدث هذا التعميم بقيدار على كل العرب !





بل ان وكما قال فيليو

أنقر للتوسيع...

فيلو ولا كيزر ؟ :new6:




وعليه فان العربية هم ارضهم اينما وجدوا

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني لو سافر أعراب الى الهند تكون الهند عربية ، ربنا يشفيك ..




استطيع ان اقول لك

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأنا لا استطيع ان اقول لك فقط ، بلاقول لك فوراً ، طظ في كلامك !

هل تظن ان كلامك له قيمة أصلا لكي اقرأه ؟




تسمع عن ترجوم المزامير قبل كدة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ياااااااااااه ، فكرتني بالذكريات  


نسأل السؤال مرة أخرى :

 أولاً : لم تطلعنا عن متى حدث هذا التعميم بقيدار على كل العرب !





ترجوم يوناثان للانبياء ، وترجوم المزامير ..... تسمع عن ترجوم المزامير قبل كدة ؟

المزمور 120 : 5
ווי לי ארום איתותבית עם אוסאי שרית עם משכניהון דערבאי

وعندك المثال السابق من قراءة ترجوم اشعياء اضعها مرة اخرى بين يدي القاريء
ושארתקֹוףעבדיקרבגיברי בניערבאייזערוןארי במימראדיויאלהאדישראלגזירכין

أنقر للتوسيع...

حقيقي أنت اقل من ان توصف بعديم الفهم !!

انت جايب لي من الترجومات ان قيدار يتم استبدالها بالعرب ؟ هو انا قلت لك ان ده كلام خطأ ، فإنت بتثبته ؟!! انت بتفهم يابني انت ؟


إقرأ كدا السؤال :  لم تطلعنا عن متى حدث هذا التعميم بقيدار على كل العرب !


يعني هات ادلة على النقطة دي ، حدث التعميم بداية من ... 


ده أولاً ،
وهنا ينتهي سؤالي ،، ونبدأ نقطة جديدة


ثانياً : تعالى نشوف في نفس الترجوم تم الإستعاضة عن " الإسماعيليين " بـ " عرب " أيضاً 


مزمور 83 : 7 ( 6 ) :
משכני אדומאי וערבאי מואבאי והונגראי׃ 


وفي ترجوم على أخبار الأيام الثاني 17 - 11 ، قيل عن " العربان " :
ומן פלשתאי מייתין דורונא ליהושפט וסימא ודהבא תקרובתא אוף ערבאי מייתין ליה עאן דכרין שבעת אלפין ושבע מאה וברחין שבעת אלפין ושבע מאה׃  




وفي نفس الترجوم ونفس السفر جائت كلمة " العرب " 21 - 16 ولم يستعيضوا عنها بـقيدار: 
וגרי מימרא דייי על יהורם ית רוחא דפלשתאי וערבאי די על תחומי אפריקאי׃  

وفي ترجوم يوناثان ، سفر القضاة 8 : 11 ، تم الإستعاضة عن " ساكني الخيام "   - على ما يبدو - بالـ " عرب " أيضاً ولم يستعيضوا عنها بـ " قيدار " :

וּסלֵיק גִדעֹון בְאֹורַח מַשרְיָת עַרבָאֵי דְשָרַן בִשכוּנִין בְמַדבְרָא מִמַדנְחָא לְנֹבַח וְרָמְתָא וּמחָא יָת מַשרִיתָא וּמַשרִיתָא שָרְיָא לְרֻחצָן׃

 وفي نفس الأصحاح والآية 24 تم الإستعاضة عن لفظ الإسماعيليين بـ " عرب " !

וַאְמַר לְהֹון גִדעֹון שָאֵיל אְנָא מִנְכֹון שְאָלָא וְהַבוּ לִי גְבַר   קְדָשֵיה *>‬אִנוּן*3‬*<‬ מִן בִזְתָא אְרֵי קְדָשֵי דְדַהבָא לְהֹון   אְרֵי עַרבָאֵי קַטִילוּ

فلم يستعيضوا عن الإسماعيليين بـ " قيدار " بل " العرب " !

وكذلك في النص محل البحث 13 لم يستعيضوا عن " العرب " بـ " قيدار " في نفس الترجوم !!


ولكن في الآية 16 لما ذُكر " قيدار " إستعاض عنها بـ "   العرب " ، " עַרבָאֵי  " ، وهذه النقطة لابد ان يلتفت لها اي دارس وليس "   مهجص " مثله .. وأنا اعتقد انه لم يفهم إلى الآن ما أرمي إليه .. وإن فهم فسيفهم حطأ ( كما هى العادة ) ..:new6:


وهكذا في نفس السفر 42 : 11 ، جائت أيضا كلمة " قيدار " فتم الإستعاضة عنها بـ " العرب " ...

יְשַבַח מַדבְרָא וְקִרוִין דְיָתְבָן בֵיה פַצחִין יִתְבוּן מַדבַר עַרבָאֵי יְשַבְחוּן מִתַיָא כַד יִפְקוּן מִבָתֵי עָלְמֵיהֹון מֵרֵיש טוּרַיָא יְרִימוּן קָלְהֹון׃

وفي نفس السفر 60 : 6 ، تم استخدام " عرب " بالرغم من ان النص الأصلي لا يوجد به ولا الإسماعيليين ولا العرب ولا قيدار ..

שְיָרַת עַרבָאֵי תִחפֵי סַחרָנַך   הוּגנֵי מִדיָן וַחְוָלַד כֻלְהֹון מִשְבָא יֵיתֹון דְהַב וּלבֹונָה יְהֹון   טְעִינִין וּדאָתַן עִמְהֹון בְתֻשבְחָתָא דַיוי יְהֹון מִשתָעַן׃  


والنص التالي له مباشرة جاء به " قيدار " وإستعاضوا عنها بـ " عرب " ..

כָל עָן עַרבָאֵי יִתכַנשָן לְגַוִיך דִכרֵי נְבָט יְשַמְשוּנִיך יִתַסקוּן לְרַעְוָא עַל מַדבְחִי וּבֵית תוּשבַחתִי אְשַבַח׃


وهكذا في سفر أرميا 2 : 10 :
אֲרֵי עֵבַרוּ לִנגָוָת כִיתָאָה וַחֲזֹו וְלִמדִינַת עַרבָאֵי שְלַחוּ וְאִסתַכַלוּ לַחדָא וַחֲזֹו עַמְמַיָא דִגלַן מִכְרָך לִכרָך וּמִמְדִינָה לִמדִינָה נָטְלִין יָת טָעֲוָתְהֹון

وفي نفس السفر 3:2 لم يتغير لفظ " أعرابي " إلى " قيدار " بل ظل " عرب "... وهكذا في أرميا 25 : 24 ، لم يتم الإستعاضة هنا ..


وفي ترجوم أونكيلوس ، وفي سفر التكوين 37 : 24 تم الإستعاضة عن الإسماعيليين بـ " عرب " 

וַאַסחַרוּ לְמֵיכַל לַחמָא וּזקַפוּ עֵינֵיהֹון וַחזֹו וְהָא שְיָרַת עַרבָאֵי אָתיָא מִגִלעָד וְגַמלֵיהֹון טְעִינִין שְעַף וּקטַף וּלטֹום אָזְלִין לְאַחָתָא לְמִצרָיִם׃

 وهكذا في الآية 27 و 28 و 39 : 1 ..



المهم ، بعد كل هذا ، نعود للسؤال الذي هرب منه زميلنا ..


  أولاً : لم تطلعنا عن متى حدث هذا التعميم بقيدار على كل العرب !





ومن تكلم اصلا عن مكان قيدار ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

مازال الزميل يعيش في حالة اهل الكهف ، ونسى ان النص المقدس يقول : 
فانه هكذا قال لي السيد في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار

فهنا هو حدد " قيدار " ولم يقل " العرب " أي انه بعدما حدد في الآية 13   العرب ، عاد فحدد أكثر من العرب " قيدار " فماذا كان منك ؟ حاولت التلبيس   على القاريء بأن تلجأ إلى ان الإسم " قيدار " يطلق على العرب عامة ، ونسيت   أن " قيدار " لها مكان محدد ومعروف فبهذا يتحدد المكان أكثر وأكثر ولنأخذ   جولة في المعاجم ،،


 Kedar —  dark-skinned, the second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13).​ It is the **** for the nomadic tribes of Arabs, the Bedouins generally (Isa. 21:16; 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10; Ezek. 27:21), who dwelt in the north-west of Arabia.   They lived in black hair-tents (Cant. 1:5). To “dwell in the tents of   Kedar” was to be cut off from the worship of the true God (Ps. 120:5).   The Kedarites suffered at the hands of Nebuchadnezzar (Jer. 49:28, 29).​ 
Easton, M. (1996, c1897). Easton's Bible dictionary. Oak Harbor, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.

​ 

وهذه هى المنطقة التي تسمى بعربية البتراء كما أثبتنا بكل أنواع الأدلة ، ونضع بعض الادلة ،،

Kedar (keeʹduhr; Heb., ‘dark’), a confederation of Arab tribes based in the north Arabian desert. In   Gen. 25:13 and 1 Chron. 1:29 Kedar is one of the twelve sons of   Ishmael. The Kedarites were a major force from the late eighth century   b.c. until the rise of the Nabateans in the fourth century b.c.  and are   frequently mentioned in Assyrian and Neo-Babylonian sources.  They   raided lands on their eastern and western borders and controlled  the   eastern trade route from Arabia to the Fertile Crescent. The later    extent of their influence is illustrated by a silver bowl dated to the    fifth century b.c.  from modern Tell el-Maskhuta in the eastern Nile   delta dedicated to the  goddess Han-Ilat by ‘Qaynu the son of Gashmu the   king of Kedar’; this  Gashmu is the same as ‘Geshem the Arab’ of Neh.   2:19 and 6:1. ​ In   the Bible the military might of the Kedarites is indicated by  reference  to their archers and warriors (Isa. 21:16-17). Thus, although  they  dwelt in the eastern desert in dark tents (Isa. 42:11; Jer. 2:10;  49:28;  Ps. 120:5; Song of Sol. 1:5) and were herders (Isa. 60:7; Jer.  49:29),  their ‘princes’ traded with Tyre, which lay on the coast of the   Mediterranean Sea far to the north and east (Ezek. 27:21).  Their  being  singled out in Isaiah and Jeremiah as objects of oracles  shows  their  importance and corresponds to what we know of them from   nonbiblical  sources. See also Geshem.     M.D.C.

​ Heb. Hebrew

M.D.C. Michael D. Coogan, Ph.D.; Associate Professor of Old Testament; Harvard University; Cambridge, Massachusetts

Achtemeier,   P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical Literature.   (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index. (1st ed.) (523). San   Francisco: Harper & Row.




KEDAR (Kēʹ dȧr)   Personal **** meaning “mighty” or “swarthy” or “black.” The second son   of Ishmael and a grandson of Abraham (Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29).  The   **** occurs later in the Bible presumably as a reference to a tribe    that took its **** from Kedar. Little concrete information is known    about the group, however. Apparently the descendants of Kedar occupied the area south of Palestine and east of Egypt (Gen. 25:18).   They may best be described as nomadic, living in tents (Ps. 120:5;  Song  1:5) and raising sheep and goats (Isa. 60:7; Jer. 49:28–29, 32),  as  well as camels, which they sold as far away as Tyre (Ezek. 27:21).​ The   Kedarites were led by princes (Ezek. 27:21) and were famous for their   warriors, particularly their archers (Isa. 21:17). They evidently were   of some importance during the time of Isaiah (Isa. 21:16).​ Brand, C., Draper, C., England, A., Bond, S., Clendenen, E. R., Butler, T. C., & Latta, B. (2003). Holman Illustrated Bible Dictionary (977). Nashville, TN: Holman Bible Publishers.

​ 



KEDAR [KEE dur] — the **** of a man and a tribe in the Old Testament:​ 1. The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13).​ 2.   The tribe that sprang from Kedar, as well as the territory inhabited  by  this tribe in the northern Arabian desert (Is. 21:16–17).​  Youngblood, R. F., Bruce, F. F., Harrison, R. K., & Thomas Nelson Publishers. (1995). Nelson's new illustrated Bible dictionary. Rev. ed. of: Nelson's illustrated Bible dictionary.; Includes index. Nashville: T. Nelson.



KEDAR [KEE dur] — the **** of a man and a tribe in the Old Testament:​ 1. The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13).​ 2. The tribe that sprang from Kedar, as well as the territory inhabited by this tribe in the northern Arabian desert (Is. 21:16–17).​ Youngblood,   R. F., Bruce, F. F., Harrison, R. K., & Thomas Nelson Publishers.   (1995). Nelson's new illustrated Bible dictionary. Rev. ed. of:  Nelson's  illustrated Bible dictionary.; Includes index. Nashville: T.  Nelson.

​ 




KEDAR (Heb. qē[FONT=&quot]ḏār, probably ‘black’,‘swarthy’). 1. A son of Ishmael (Gn. 25:13; 1 Ch. 1:29), forebear of like-****d tribe.​​ 2. Nomadic tribesfolk of the Syro-Arabian desert from Palestine to Mesopotamia. In 8th century bc, known in S Babylonia (I. Eph‘al, JAOS 94, 1974, p. 112), Isaiah prophesying their downfall (Is. 21:16-17). They   developed ‘villages’ (Is. 42:11), possibly simple encampments (H. M.   Orlinsky, JAOS 59, 1939, pp. 22ff.), living in black tents (Ct. 1:5). As   keepers of large flocks (Is. 60:7), they traded over to Tyre (Ezk.   27:21). Geographically, Kittim (Cyprus) W in the Mediterranean and Kedar   E into the desert were like opposite poles (Je. 2:10). Dwelling with   the Kedarites was like a barbaric exile to one psalmist (Ps. 120:5).​ Alongside   Arabian tribes, Nebaioth, etc., Kedarites clashed with Ashurbanipal in   the 7th century bc (M. Weippert, Welt des Orients 7, 1973-74, p. 67).   Likewise they suffered attack by Nebuchadrezzar II of Babylon in 599 bc   (cf. D. J. Wiseman, Chronicles of Chaldaean Kings, 1956, p. 32), as   announced by Jeremiah (Je. 49:28). By the Persian period, a regular   succession of kings of Kedar controlled a realm astride the vital   land-route from Palestine to Egypt, regarded as its guardians by the   Persian emperors. Such was *Geshem (Gashmu)—opponent of Nehemiah (Ne.   6:1-2, 6)—whose son Qaynu is entitled ‘King of Kedar’ on a silver bowl   from a shrine in the Egyp. E Delta. On this and these kings, see I.   Rabinowitz, JNES 15, 1956, pp. 1-9, pl. 7; W. J. Dumbrell, BASOR 203,   1971, pp. 33-44; A. Lemaire, RB 81, 1974, pp. 63-72.      j.d.d. k.a.k.​ Heb. Hebrew 
 bc before Christ 
 S South, southern 
 JAOS Journal of the American Oriental Society 
 ff. and the following (verses, etc.) 
 W West, western 
 E East, eastern; Elohist 
 cf. confer (Lat.), compare 
 Egyp. Egyptian 
 JNES Journal of Near Eastern Studies 
 pl. plate (illustration) 
 BASOR Bulletin of the American Schools of Oriental Research 
 RB Revue Biblique 
 j.d.d. J. D. Douglas, M.A., B.D., S.T.M., Ph.D., Editor-at-large, Christianity Today 
 k.a.k. K. A. Kitchen, B.A., Ph.D., Reader in Egyptian and Coptic, University of Liverpool 
 Wood, D. R. W., & Marshall, I. H. (1996). New Bible dictionary (3rd   ed.) (642). Leicester, England; Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity   Press. ​ 

​

​*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

<b>Ke´dar   (dark-skinned), the second in order of the sons of Ishmael, Gen.  25:13;  1 Chron. 1:29, and the **** of a great tribe of Arabs settled on the northwest of the peninsula and on the confines of Palestine. The “glory of Kedar” is recorded by the prophet Isaiah, Isa. 21:13-17, in the burden upon Arabia;   and its importance may also be inferred from the “princes of Kedar”   mentioned by Ezekiel, Ezek. 27:21,  as well as the pastoral character of   the tribe. They appear also to  have been, like the wandering tribes  of  the present day, “archers” and  “mighty men.” Isa. 21:17; comp. Ps.   120:5. That they also settled in villages or towns we find from Isaiah.   Isa. 42:11.  The tribe seems to have been one of the most conspicuous  of  all the  Ishmaelite tribes, and hence the rabbins call the Arabians   universally  by this ****.​ Smith, W. (1997). Smith's Bible dictionary. Nashville: Thomas Nelson.

و إليكم بعض الخرائط للتسهيل :


اول خريطة توضح مكانها بالنسبة لتيماء فى شمالها

​




وايضا :​






وايضا خريطة اخرى توضح العلاقة بين تيماء وقيدار فى شمالها​



​ ​ 


> قالوا ان النص يتكلم عن العرب ، وليس عن مدينة قيدار


وبالطبع   هذه الجملة إما جهلا أو تدليساً ، وأنا استبعد هنا التدليس لأنه سيطلب   أصلا أن يفهم ثم يدلس وطالما لن يفهم إذن لن يدلس ، إذن هو جهلاً ، لماذا   جهلاً ؟ لان النص المقدس نفسه يقول قيدار ، وقيدار تطلع على العرب وهى   نفسها جزء من القبائل العربية ولكن لعظمتها مقارنة بباقي القبائل فأطلق   الإسم كإسم لكل القبائل العربية بمعنى " العرب " فإطلاق الإسم للقبيلة على   الكل لا يعني أن ما سيقع على القبيلة سيقع على كل القبائل في هذا الزمن ،   فلذلك قيدار تم إستخدامها في الآية 16 و 17 بعد إستخدام لفظ العرب في  الآية  13 لسببين ، أولهما أن " قيدار " تطلق على العرب إسماً ، وأن قيدار  هى في  الشمال تماما كباقي القبائل السابقة لها ، أي تحديدا لمكان وقوع  الهجوم  أكثر من كلمة " العرب " ، كما أكد العلماء المكان والزمان  والجغرافية  الخاصة بهذا المكان في هذا الوقت وبالطبع ايضا الخرائط و و إلخ  ..



> هذا ليس كلامي .... بل كلام احبار اليهود الذين فسروا النص .... هل اتيت بشيء من عندي ؟


طبعا   هذه الجملة قالها قبل ان نريه التفنيد لهرتلاته ، المهم ، أحضر لنا بكلام   أحبار اليهود في هذا النص انه يقول بقدوم نبي المسلمين في ارض العرب  وفقاً  لهذه النبوة !



> كله موجود بالدليل والبرهان من كتبكم


أحضر لنا من كتبنا أن هذه النبوة تخبر بقدوم نبي في أرض العرب وفقاً لهذه النبوة وهذا النبي هو نبي المسلمين ؟



> قلنا ان اليهود نفسهم فسروها بالعرب وليست مدينة قيدار


ماذا تقصد بـ " فسروها " ؟
لو تقصد الآية ، احضر لي مباشرة الكلام هذا .. من كلام اليهود ..



> وهذا استنباط فاشل ساقط


اوضحنا سابقا ومن خلال هذا الموضوع أيضا انك اقل من ان تفهم كلامنا أصلا فضلا عن اي تقبله او ترفضه وفضلا عن ان تقيمه ،،



> فهل كان يعيش العرب خارج جزيرتهم في هذا الوقت


واضح انك مغيب فعلاً !!

أولاً : تعالى نرجع لكلام جواد العلي في جمل سريعة في نقاط وعد أنت للكل   حتى استطيع ان اجعلك تركز فواضح انك لا تتذكر أي شيء في الموضوع ولذلك   سأقتبس من كلامه جمل صغيرة :

وقد تبين لهم أن لفظة "عرب" لم تكن تعني عند الآشوريين ما تعنيه  عندنا من معنى، بل كانوا يقصدون بها بداوة وإمارة "مشيخة" كانت تحكم في  البادية المتاخمة للحدود الآشورية
وعلى كل حال فإن الآشوريين كانوا يقصدون بكلمة "عربي" على اختلاف  أشكالها بداوة ومشيخة كانت تحكم في أيامهم البادية تمييزًا لها عن قبائل  أخرى كانت مستقرة في تخوم البادية5".
ووردت في الكتابات البابلية جملة "ماتواربي"   "matu a-ra-bi"،  "Matu arabaai"، ومعنى "ماتو" "متو" أرض، فيكون المعنى   "أرض عربي"، أي "أرض  العرب"، أو "بلاد العرب"، أو "العربية"، أو "بلاد   الأعراب" بتعبير أصدق  وأصح؛ إذ قصد بها البادية، وكانت تحفل بالأعراب1.
ومراد البابليين أو الآشوريين أو الفرس من "العربية" أو "بلاد العرب". البادية التي في غرب نهر الفرات الممتدة إلى تخوم بلاد الشام.
وبهذا المعنى أي معنى البداوة والأعرابية والجفاف والقفر، وردت  اللفظة في العبرانية وفي لغات سامية أخرى، ويدل ذلك على أن لفظة "عرب" في  تلك اللغات المتقاربة هو البداوة وحياة البادية، أي بمعنى "أعراب"​إذن فإطلاق اللفظة على شخص او مجموعة أو قبيلة أو فئة معينة   ليست لوجودهم في مكان ما ! بل لعيشهم بطريقة البدو والبداوة والبادية، فكيف   تسأل وتقول " فهل كان يعيش العرب خارج جزيرتهم " ؟!!


ثانياً : كما اثبتنا أن شبة جزيرة سيناء ، ضمن العربية أيضاً ، فهل شبة جزيرة سيناء في السعودية !!؟


ثالثاً : فتقول هل كانوا يعيشون خارج مدينتهم ! وهذه جملة تعتبر تعريف   للجهل ، لان البادية كانت متنقلة ثقافياً وجغرافياً حيث الاماكن التي   يسكنونها وفقا لظروف البداوة كما قال جواد العلي :وقد   تبين لهم أن لفظة "عرب" لم تكن تعني عند الآشوريين ما تعنيه عندنا من   معنى، بل كانوا يقصدون بها بداوة وإمارة "مشيخة" كانت تحكم في البادية   المتاخمة للحدود الآشورية، كان حكمها يتوسع ويتقلص في البادية تبعًا للظروف السياسية ولقوة شخصية الأمير.​رابعاً : يرد عليك جواد العلي مباشرة فيقول :
​فقصد بلفظة "عرب" في هذه الآية الأخيرة البادية موطن العزلة والوحشة والخطر، ولم يقصد بها قومية وعلمية لمجلس معين بالمعنى المعروف المفهوم.

​ملحوظة : أكرر ملاحظتي كي لا يأتي ويقول   اني اقتطع ، انا وضعت جمل صغيرة لكي ترد بشكل مباشر على كلامك وعليك ان   تعود للكل لتقرأ الباقي لاني بالفعل وضعته قبل هذا ، وهنا لأجعلك تركز وضعت   لك نصوص قصيرة لكي تفهم.




> فهو يقول ان تعميم قيدار للعرب خطا


أين   يا مدلس قلت ان التعميم خطأ ؟ هل تجرؤ ان تستخرج لي هذه الجملة بهذه   الحروف ؟ ففهمك ( غير الموجود أصلا ) لكلامي لا قيمة له ،،

سأنتظر منك دليلك الحرفي من كلامي ..



> ثانيا ، سواء ان جمع ام لم يجمع فالنتيجة واحدة


لا   يا مدلس ، لم اتكلم في الجمع بل في التفصيل للكلمة الواحدة ، طالما ان   العرب = قيدار و قيدار = العرب ، لماذا ذكر القبائل الأخرى ؟ فكان يذكر في   كل مرة ، العرب ، او قيدار ، في كل الاماكن !!
ولهذا طلبت منك تحديد الزمن الذي هربت منه !
اعرفت الآن لماذا اطلب منك الزمن ؟؟



> وبالتالي فالتعويض في نص اشعياء
> 
> كل مجد قيدار = كل مجد العرب


مازلت لم تجب على السؤال ، ساكرره لك لعلك تفهمه :

                              فكيف تترجم إلى " بقية " وفي نفس الوقت تقول " كل " العرب !؟ فإذا كان الـ " بقية " أصبحت " كل " فالـ " كل " ماذا سيكون ؟!




> فهذا هو الكتاب المقدس يقول " الكل " ، ثم بعد ذلك يقول بـ " البقية " .


ما انا عارف وعشان كدة سألتك ، كيف ؟!



> وهل يجب ان تؤمن به كي تستشهد به ؟


لا   يا مدلس ، ولكن لأن اللفظ تغير بتفسير فوجب الوقوف على اللفط وتأخير   التفسير ! وكما رأى الجميع اني استخدمت كليهما لبيان عدم علمك بأي شيء ..




> ثم ان صيغة السؤال خطأ وشديدة في الجهل ، فهل كون الاستشهاد يلزم الايمان ؟


 فعلا هو شديد في الجهل منك لأني لم اقل " أؤمن " فقط ، بل قلت " أؤمن " بالترجوم ، فاهم ؟



> فإذا كان فطاحل علماؤك يستشهدون به


ومن قال اني لا استشهد به ؟

ألم تر ما فعلته بك في هذا الموضوع ؟



> واذا كان فطاحل علماؤك يصنفونه على انه شاهد نصي ولا يجدون في ذلك غضاضة


ماتفكرنيش ، دا انت ( بحسب الفاظك ) تم غسلك ونشرك وتجفيفك في هذا الجزء أيضاً !

ام نسيت ؟



> اقرا ماذا يقول ابيك بسيط ابو الخير :


مع ان هذا الكلام صحيح وانا اوافق عليه تماما ، إلا اني لن اضيع الفرصة لأضحك الكل عليك ..



> وقد أصبحت مثل هذه الترجمات أمرًا مهمًا وحيويًا بالنسبة إلي اليهود


بالنسبة الى مين ؟ سمعني كدة تاني يا محاوري ؟



> كما يجب أن لا نتجاهل التفسر اليهودي لنبوات العهد القديم


لــ إية ؟ سمعني كدة مرة تاني ؟




> هذه غلطة


معلش ، مسامحك ، ماجتش في دي يعني ، ما انت عمال تهجص طوال الموضوع ، مش هاقف لك في دي ..:new6:



> وكان المفروض ان كل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم


هذا إن كنت أمين ولست مدلس !



> وهذا ايضا من فرط جهلك


وهل جيمس وات ايضا جاهل ؟
يقول جيمس وات :


The third ambiguous title may mean “against Arabia,” “in the evening,”   or “in the wasteland.” A tendency to expect the **** of a country in   such a title, connected with the ****s Dedan and Tema in vv 13 and 14,   supports the first. Parallels to “Swampland” (v 1), “the wasteland”   (13b), and “Valley of Vision” (22:1) support the last.   Watts, J. D. W.   (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33 (Revised   Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas Nelson, Inc.


 هذه الجزئية من قبيل اللعب بك فقط




> يعني كل العلماء


إن لم تستحِ فإفعل ما شئت ،،

The third ambiguous title may mean “against Arabia,” “in the evening,”    or “in the wasteland.” A tendency to expect the **** of a country in    such a title, connected with the ****s Dedan and Tema in vv 13 and 14,    supports the first. Parallels to “Swampland” (v 1), “the wasteland”    (13b), and “Valley of Vision” (22:1) support the last.   Watts,  J. D.   W. (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33  (Revised   Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas  Nelson,   Inc.



 NEW REVISED STANDARD VERSION​ 
13  The oracle concerning the desert plain. In the scrub of the desert plain you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites. 

New Jerusalem Bible​
 13 Proclamation about  the wastelands: In the thickets, on the wastelands, you spend the night, you  caravans of Dedanites.

​ هل ستستحي أم مازلت تريد خداع المسلمين ؟



> لاحظ اني لم انشر كل الترجمات ... انت عارف انا عندي كام   ترجمة


شطّوور ، يالا بقى ورينا الترجمات اللي عندك بتقول وحي ولا   حمل على العربية ..
وبالمناسبة ده كله شغل مواقع 

 مشكلة الانتر نت الحقيقة هو   انه نصّبَ بعض من الجهلة والذين لا يصلحون ان يكونوا " جامعي قمامة " على   باب السيدة ليتقدموا ليحاوروا المسيحيين ! :smile01





> ولذا فما هي الفائدة ان ناتي بترجمة ثانية ، وكانت النصوص العبرية موجودة فكنا نكتفي بها ؟!!!


للأسف   المسلم عندما يتكلم في أي شيء ويحاول أن يعقلنه يظهر عوار فكره الضعيف (   طبعا المسلم من أمثالك من المدلسين ) ، منطق فاشل ، ليه ؟ لأن الترجوم ليس   مجرد ترجمة ولكنه يضيف شرح داخل النص نفسه فهل كل شرح انا ملزم به ام  النص  العبري ؟ 



> فقل انك لن ترد على ما ناتي به  من ادلة ضدكم ثانية



إسمح لي استعير كلماتك القذرة ، فيبدو انها هى الوحيدة التي تفهمها ،،


يا ابني دا انا غسلتك يجي حوالي 12 فـُـم وعصرت 12 مرة وطلعتك ونشرتك ووقعت   في الشارع في التراب ونزلت وجبتك وطلعت وغسلتك وعصرتك ونشرتك وكويتك (   طبعا دي مش دولة الكويت عشان مستواك الضحل  )، دا انا شحورتك علميا في كل ما يمكن أن تشحور به !! يا ابني دا انا حسيت بالملل من كتر البهدلة العلمية اللي بهدلتهالك !

دا انا من كتر اللي عملته فيك ، حست اني بعمل خطية بأني مارحمتكش برغم اني   ما حبتش برضوا اتقل عليك عشان انت لسة زبون اول مرة وانا هاخدك لفات كتير   بعد كدة ! فلازم اترفق بك !

دا انا لعبت بيك رايح جاي ، يمين شمال ، فوق وتحت ، دا انت الوحيد اللي   اثبت ان اللي زيك ناقص عقل ودي ، دا انت محاور لقطة ، أحلى تسلية ، بعد كدة   انا هاخلي تلاميذي يشحوروك عشان ما اوسخش ايدي انا ، لسة الطابور طويل :boxing:



> لماذا تاتي بالبشيتا


تم   شحورتك في هذا سابقاً فياحبذا لو لم تكرر ما تكلمت فيه لأني بالطبع  سأغسلك  في الأول فيجب عليك ان تنتظر الى ان ترى ردي لكي لا اغسلك اكثر من  مرة في  نفس النقطة ،، والقطنة مابتكدبش :mus13:

ونسألك سؤال جديد عشان ناخدك مشوارين ،، هى البشيطا كانت في ايد اليهود اللي معاهم العهد القديم العبري ؟ 



> بل تشابه الترجوم ايضا من حيث التفسير الداخلي


فين الكلام ده في النص اللي اقتبسته ؟؟



> وما علاقة القدم بتفسير نص ايها المسكين ؟


هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

ما هى أصل دي مش غريبة عليك ، جاهل بكل شيء ، ده دليل أصلاً انك مغيب ،   علاقة تفسير النص ان النص ده مش بيفسره !! وبالتالي ابقى عليها رغم انها في   نفس الفترة الي فيها كانوا يستعيضون عن قيدار بالعرب ، فلماذا نفس اليهود   لم يغيروا " قيدار " الى " العرب " ...



> فتكون باليونانية : " واخد صاخبي "


معتقدش ان الواحد صاحبك ده  هايرضى انه يصاحب مدلس وكداب زيك لو شاف الموضوع ده ! 



> ثم اين ترجمت الترجمة السبعينية وهل يؤمن اليهود بها كنص مقدس ؟


شوفوا   يا جماعة ، الواد مش عارف يروح فين ويجي منين ، عمال يلف ويدور ، يظهر ان   السؤال كان صعب عليه وهو لسة صغير ، نضع له السؤال مرة آخرى ،،

 ثم اين ترجمت الترجومات وهل يؤمن اليهود بها كنص مقدس ؟


كل ده عشان مش عارف يهرب من سؤالي :

 لماذا لم تطلعنا على الترجمة السبعينية التي هى الأقدم ، لنرى ماذا قالت ؟!


شايفيين المحاور المحمدي حصل له اية من السؤال ، انا عارف اني قسيت عليه بس   انا كنت بهزر بس معاه لكن هو اللي طلع دون المستوى حتى في الهزار !



> فما هذا الذي تفعله ، تاتي بترجمة من النص العبري لليوناني لتحاول ان تفند نص يعكس تفسيرات ربانيين اليهود


ده على اساس ان السبعينيية ترجمها ابن كثير والطبري والجلالين والزمخشري ؟ 
اما انت محاور لقطة صحيح !! اية يا مسلمين يا محترمين المستويات الهابطة دي ؟ ده يعركوا ، هاتوا محاور ليه قيمة شوية عن ده ..



> اليست للقوة العسكرية ؟


لما النص يقول " بقية عدد قسي " يبقى بيقول " بقية عدد قوة عسكرية " ؟!! 

إذا كان قبلها بيقول " يفنى كل مجد قيدار " يبقى ازاي بيقول " بقية " ؟ :smile01 دا انت بيتلعب بيك بسهولة جداً !




> بل هذا ما فسره اليهود


آدي نص ترجوم يوناثان ،، 
וּשאָר תְקֹוף עָבְדֵי קְרָב גִיבָרֵי בְנֵי עַרבָאֵי יַזעְרוּן אְרֵי בְמֵימְרָא דַיוי אְלָהָא דְיִשׂרָאֵל גְזִיר כֵין׃


فين اتكلمت عن معنى " قسى " !!؟

اقتبس لي كلامك في الترجوم عن هذا المعنى !




المهم تعالوا اضحكم عليه شوية أكتر و نشوف ازاي المحاور المسلم مابقرأش   الكلام اللي بيجيبه ( على فرض انه بيفهمه اصلاً ) ، ويأتي بأدلة تناقضه ،،


شوفوا قال اية :



> ثم اقرا ما جاء في تفسير بارتون كوفمان وهو مسيحي بالمناسبة ان كنت لا تعرفه :
> 
> The destruction of the majority of the military men of Kedar is merely  an example of what happened to all of the countries destroyed by the  ruthless Assyrians, "the Breakers," as they were called throughout the  world​
> الترجمة :
> ...


يعني هو نفسه جايب دليل أن النص ده بيتكلم عن التدمير   اللي حدث للعرب ومعظم القبائل على يد الأشوريين وفي نفس الوقت بينكر ان   يكون النص ده بيتكلم عن الهجوم على العرب !!!


شايفيين المحاور المسلم ؟ مش عارف يفلفص ، كل ما يجيب دليل ، يناقضه في   كلامه ، حتى لما وضع الترجمات لكلمة " عرب " جاء فيها بأن المكتوب ليس "   وحي من جهة " بل " ثقل " او " حمل " ، ده ليه ؟

لان المحاور ده بيحاول يرقع فكرة مهشمة وهشة في عقله فكل ما يحاول يرد من هنا ، الادلة تفضحه من هناك وهكذا دواليك !!


المحاور ده لقطة ، عايزين منه 8 في المنتدى أخلى التلاميذ يتدربوا عليه قبل   كل حوار ، بشرط ان يرتقي بمستواه الفكري قليلاً عشان كدة انا هابذل مجهود   عشان أقنعهم انهم يقبلوا يحاوروه !


طبعا كل هذا مع الأخذ في الإعتبار ان المفسر لم يكن يفسر نص نص بل فقرة   كاملة يضعها ويكتب فيها ، المهم ، تعالوا نرجع ونشوف المفسر قال اية إمعانا   في خزيه أكثر وأكثر :

      This is the prophecy of the distress that shall come  to the   neighboring peoples of Judah when the long-expected assault from    Assyria will finally occur in circa 702 B.C. As any marauding army would    have done, the invading force here is foreseen as overrunning and    destroying such neighbors of Judah as the Edomites and the Arabians.  As    Lowth said, "The distress of those peoples noted here is the subject   of  this prophecy."F15 ​     Kedar…
 This word is the **** of one of the twelve sons of Ishmael (Genesis 25:13); but the **** was also used as a collective term to describe the desert-dwellers, the Bedouin generally.F16 ​       Along with Lowth, we identify the fulfillment of this  prophecy  with  the last year prior to Sennacherib's ill-fated attempt to  sack   Jerusalem; and this means that the prophecy was uttered only a  year   before that.  See the line, "As the year of a hireling."  This was a    common way of saying "exactly one year."  The hireling would see to it    that it was no more than a year; and the master who hired him would see    to it that it was no less!  If this prophecy was given about 715  B.C.,F17    as Payne thought, then the destruction and warfare foreseen took  place   about a year later in one of the many incursions of Assyria into  this   part of the Mid-East.  In that case, "Sargon's recorded invasion  in  715"F18 would have been the occasion of fulfillment. ​       The destruction of the majority of the military men  of Kedar is   merely an example of what happened to all of the countries  destroyed by   the ruthless Assyrians, "the Breakers," as they were called   throughout  the world. ​       What about the Dedanites mentioned at the head of  this paragraph?   Norman noted that there is some obscurity about the  people called by   this ****.  One such place is the modern Alula, seventy  miles south of   Taima. "It was once a flourishing caravan city, as now  known from   cuneiform in******ions."F19 ​



هاهاها ، يا عيني الواد مش عارف يلاقيها منين ولا منين ، بعد كدة ابقى هات "   كتيبة العهد القديم " كلها تناقش معاك عشان كدة انت دون المستوى العلمي   جداً ..


> هل قرأت ماذا يقول ؟


انا قرأت ، هل قرأت انت بماذا رد عليك ؟​</b>*</b>**</b>** 




ليقول ان النبوة قد حدثت في زمن اشعياء

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا ، مش مولكا اللي بيقول ، دا اللي انت جايبه بيقول ، يبقى انت ماقرأتش ، معذور ، مستواك مستوى أقل من الصفري !





بعد ان فندنا كل ردوده

أنقر للتوسيع...



ياد انت نقتة ياد ، فندنا مين ياد ؟!! ردوده ؟ ردود مولكا ؟ دا ولا انت ولا كل اللي تعرفهم يقدروا يفندوا رد من ردودي !!

وفين التفنيد ده ؟ انت كل اللي بتعمله ، لو يمين يبقى شمال إذن شمال يبقى   شرق ، في حين ان شرق هو جنوب ولكن مع الأخذ في الإعتبار ان الجنوب هو جنوب   افريقيا إذن ووفا للأدلة الصارمة ، البرازيل هاتلعب مع كوالالمبور !!

اي هجص والسلام !!
تفند اية !! النبوة وتحقيقها ومكانها ومنها ثابت تاريخيياً ، معذور ما انت   كتب التاريخ عندك عايزة تصحيح كلها فماتعرفش الفارق بين كتب التاريخ الصح   والكتب اللي مليانة إسرائيليات !!






بل هي ترديد لما سمعه في الكنيسة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ليه ؟ هو انا زيك ؟ اللي بسمعه أصدقه ؟ ما انت معذور مش واثق في شيوخك وبصراحة عندك حق ، وتعالى اوريك مثال على الأمانة :

**[YOUTUBE]6Jv7l-Lld1w[/YOUTUBE]


**شايف البتر والتلفيق على القمص مرقس عزيز ؟






وكاننا لم نحدد ذلك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم لم تحدد ما حددته ولو كنت تجرؤ لكنت نقلت ما وضعته لمنتداك ليكتشفوا انك ما انت إلا جاهل متجاهل  جديدة دي صح ..






 هل قال النص يفني كل مجد قبائل قيدار كما تدلس وتكذب – كالعادة – عليه ام قال ويفنى كل مجد قيدار

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
انظروا وتأملوا إلى العبارة التي دخل بسببها موسوعة جينيس في عدم الفهم ،،

أولا : وكما هى العادة نسألن ونقول ، اين قلت انا ان النص يقول " يفني كل مجد قبائل قيدار " ؟ المحاور هذا مصمم على ان يرد على اشياء لم اتكلم فيها أصلا وينسبها لكلامي ، مدلس درجة اولى !


ثانيا : شايفين الجملة دي ؟ بيقول هو النص يا مولكا ياللي ما أستحقش أكون   تلميذ عند تلاميذك ، بيقول " كل مجد قيدار " ام " كل مجد قبائل قيدار " ؟   هاهاها ، يعني لما اقول ، يفنى كل مجد مصر دي ليها معنى مختلف عن لما اقول "   يفنى كل مجد دولة مصر " ، ولما اقول يفنى كل مجد أمريكا دي ليها معنى مختلف عن لما اقول " يفنى كل مجد دولة أمريكا " .. إلخ !! عالم معرفش جابوها منين دول !!


تعالوا نشوف القواميس بتقول اية على " قيداااااااااااااااار " ( وانا هاقتطعا لكي يرى بعينيه اللي اصبح بيستخدمهم في الكتابة ! ..


يتبع ..:boxing:



*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*
 KEDAR. 1. Son of Ishmael, ﻿Gen. 25:13﻿; ﻿1 Chr. 1:29﻿. 2. A nomadic clan of the Ishmaelites,   ﻿Psa. 120:5﻿; ﻿Song 1:4﻿; ﻿Isa. 21:16﻿; ﻿42:11﻿; ﻿60:7﻿; ﻿Jer. 49:28﻿.   Flocks of, ﻿Isa. 60:7﻿; ﻿Jer. 49:28﻿. Princes and commerce of, ﻿Ezek.   27:21﻿.​ Swanson, J., & Nave, O. (1994). New Nave's. Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.



KEDAR (PERSON) [Heb qēdār (קֵדָר)]. The second son of Ishmael (Gen 25:13; 1 Chr 1:29). The “sons of Ishmael” constituted a group of N Arabian tribes who   flourished from the 8th through the 4th centuries b.c. Kedar, attested   from 738 b.c. well into the Hellenistic period, was the most powerful   among them (Eph’al 1982: 223–27; Knauf 1989: 66, 96–108).  Heb Hebrew; Epistle to the Hebrews

N north(ern)

b.c. before Christ

Freedman, D. N. (1996, c1992). The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary (4:9). New York: Doubleday.




 Kedar.​ 1.  Second son of Ishmael, Abraham’s son (Gn 25:13; 1 Chr 1:29).​ 2.  Tribe or area   appearing mainly in the prophetic writings from Solomon to the exile.   In Isaiah’s prophecy against Arabia (Is 21:13–17) Kedar is mentioned   twice (vv 16, 17). Along with Arabia, Dedan, and Tema, the Kerarites are   threatened with destruction. The “pomp” attributed to them in verse 16   indicates some degree of affluence, and the militaristic tone of verse   17 points to the fact that they were a warring people (see also Ez   27:21). In Jeremiah 49:28  Kedar is linked with Hazor as victims of   Nebuchadnezzar’s conquests.  Although there is no extrabiblical record   of Nebuchadnezzar’s march on  Kedar, Ashurbanipal, the king of Assyria,   does mention the conquest of  Kedar. That would have been about 650   b.c.,  or a half a century earlier than the Babylonian conquest. Apart   from  Ashurbanipal’s account, the only other ancient extrabiblical   reference  to Kedar is found on a silver bowl offered to the Arabian   goddess Han–‘ilat  in the Egyptian   Delta. There the **** is simply “Cain, son of Geshem,  king of Kedar,”   and the date is firmly fixed in the 5th century b.c. Geshem is very   likely the enemy of Nehemiah (2:19; 6:1–6).​ The    picture the Bible gives of Kedar is that of a desert nomadic people    descended from Ishmael. They were not Yahwists, but are included in the    future kingdom of God (cf. Is 42:11; 60:7).  Their desert environment   limited their work to shepherding and trading.  Because of  unpredictable  water supplies in the desert they were  constantly  moving—a way of life  best handled with tents rather than  permanent  houses (cf. Ps 120:5; Sg  1:5).  For this reason archaeologists have  found no site ****d Kedar.  All we  can surmise is that the area of  Kedar lay to the east and  slightly to  the south of Israel in what is  today the southern part of  Jordan. The  people of Kedar presumably died  out or were assimilated  into the  surrounding nations.​ vv verse (pl. vv)

cf. compare

Elwell, W. A., & Beitzel, B. J. (1988). Baker encyclopedia of the Bible. Map on lining papers. (1258). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Book House.


 Kedar —  dark-skinned, the second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13). ​  It is the **** for the nomadic tribes of Arabs, the   Bedouins generally (Isa. 21:16; 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10; Ezek. 27:21),   who dwelt in the north-west of Arabia. They lived in black hair-tents   (Cant. 1:5). To “dwell in the tents of Kedar” was to be cut off from the   worship of the true God (Ps. 120:5). The Kedarites suffered at the   hands of Nebuchadnezzar (Jer. 49:28, 29). ​ Easton, M. (1996, c1897). Easton's Bible dictionary. Oak Harbor, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.



 Kedar (Heb. qēḏār)​ The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13 = 1 Chr. 1:29). Elsewhere in the OT this term refers to his descendants (the Kedarites), either specifically to the most prominent of the north Arabian “sons of Ishmael” or generally and collectively to Arabic nomads or Bedouin.   In Ps. 120:5 the “tents of Kedar” are equated with peace-hating   Meshech, which is probably not a region of Asia Minor (as in Gen. 10:2)   but a Kedarite subgroup. Cant. 1:5 pictures them as dark skinned (cf. qāḏar, “to   be black”), and some repoint MT “Solomon” here to “Shalmah,” a tribe   that lived south of the Nabateans in the 3rd century b.c. Isaiah   describes them as (1) warriors and archers whose glory will end (Isa.   21:16–17; some see a reference to Nabonidus’ 552 campaign; but not Jer.   49:28–29,  concerned with Nebuchadnezzar’s attack on Arabs [“Kedar and   the  kingdoms of Hazor”] S of Damascus in 599/98); (2) inhabitants of   desert  villages (Isa. 42:11; probably temporary, fortified enclosures);   and (3) poetically paired with sheep-breeders of Nebaioth (60:7;   perhaps a reference to the Nabateans of north Arabia; cf. Gen. 25:13;   also Ezek. 27:21,  where the “princes of Kedar” are paired with the   Arabians as  sheep/goat-traders with the Phoenicians). Assyrian   in******ions as well  **** them along with the Arabs and Nebaioth.   Finally, the poetry of Jer. 2:10  uses a merism to antithetically   parallel Kedar with the Kittim  (“Cypriots/Greeks”) as representatives,   respectively, of the East and  West.​ Heb. Hebrew

OT Old Testament

MT Masoretic ****

Freedman, D. N., Myers, A. C., & Beck, A. B. (2000). Eerdmans dictionary of the Bible    (761). Grand Rapids, Mich.: W.B. Eerdmans "This outstanding source is    the place to find definitions, personal ****s and their derivation,    places, and concepts from the Bible. Six hundred leading scholars from a    wide spectrum of theological perspectives have come together to   provide  almost 5,000 articles that reflect current biblical   scholarship,  archaeological discoveries, trends, and issues. A must for   every  library."--"Outstanding Reference Sources," American Libraries,   May  2002.




 KEDAR [kēˊdər] (﻿Heb.﻿ qēḏār   “dark” or “mighty”).﻿†﻿ The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13 ﻿par.﻿ 1   Chr. 1:29) and the eponymous ancestor of the Kedarites (Isa. 21:17;   60:7). At some point the **** became virtually synonymous with the   gentilic “Arab” (e.g., Ezek. 27:21). Since at least part of the time the   Arabs lived in tents made of black goats’ hair (Cant. 1:5; ﻿cf.﻿ Ps.   120:5), the designation “sons of Kedar” or “sons of the dark” could have   derived from their association with these tents. ​ The Kedarites were nomads in the Syroarabian desert (﻿cf.﻿   Gen. 25:18; Isa. 21:13–17; Ezek. 27:21)  whose primary weapons were  the  bow and arrow. They probably followed  the seasonal pastures with  their  flocks and wintered in more permanent  (though unwalled) villages  (Isa.  42:11; Jer. 49:28–33).  Anthropological models suggest a  symbiotic  relationship between the  Kedarites and their environment.  Mercenary  service for local kings could  be exchanged for winter  pasture. The  sheep would eat the stubble of the  grain and  simultaneously fertilize  the fields. Moreover, wool, leather  goods,  and other materials related  to the herd could be traded for  products  of the more settled villages:  pottery, ****l goods, and grain ​ The    Kedarites (or Arabs) were a powerful economic and military force in   the  east, but according to Isaiah their glory would be short-lived   (Isa. 21:16–17). Jeremiah predicted their demise at the hands of   Nebuchadnezzar (Jer. 49:28), a fate confirmed by the Babylonian   historian Berossus (Josephus ﻿Ap.﻿ i.19). ​ These    people are mentioned in various extrabiblical sources. The Assyrian    annals record attempts by Sennacherib and Assurbanipal to subdue the    Kedarites (﻿Akk.﻿ Qidri). A   fifth-century Aramaic stele discovered at Tell el-Maskhuta in Egypt also   refers to Kedar, calling Geshem the Arab (﻿cf.﻿ Neh. 2:19; 6:1–2, 6)   the “king of Kedar.”​ Heb. Hebrew

† Major revision

par. parallel

cf. compare, see

Ap. Contra Apionem

Akk. Akkadian

Myers, A. C. (1987). The Eerdmans Bible dictionary. Rev., augm. translation of: Bijbelse encyclopedie. Rev. ed. 1975. (618). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Eerdmans.



 Kedar (keeʹduhr; Heb., ‘dark’), a confederation of Arab tribes based in the north Arabian desert.   In Gen. 25:13 and 1 Chron. 1:29 Kedar is one of the twelve sons of   Ishmael. The Kedarites were a major force from the late eighth century   b.c. until the rise of the Nabateans in the fourth century b.c.  and are   frequently mentioned in Assyrian and Neo-Babylonian sources.  They   raided lands on their eastern and western borders and controlled  the   eastern trade route from Arabia to the Fertile Crescent. The later    extent of their influence is illustrated by a silver bowl dated to the    fifth century b.c.  from modern Tell el-Maskhuta in the eastern Nile   delta dedicated to the  goddess Han-Ilat by ‘Qaynu the son of Gashmu the   king of Kedar’; this  Gashmu is the same as ‘Geshem the Arab’ of Neh.   2:19 and 6:1. ​ In   the Bible the military might of the Kedarites is indicated by  reference  to their archers and warriors (Isa. 21:16-17). Thus, although  they  dwelt in the eastern desert in dark tents (Isa. 42:11; Jer. 2:10;  49:28;  Ps. 120:5; Song of Sol. 1:5) and were herders (Isa. 60:7; Jer.  49:29),  their ‘princes’ traded with Tyre, which lay on the coast of the   Mediterranean Sea far to the north and east (Ezek. 27:21).  Their  being  singled out in Isaiah and Jeremiah as objects of oracles  shows  their  importance and corresponds to what we know of them from   nonbiblical  sources. ​ Heb. Hebrew

Achtemeier, P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical Literature. (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index. (1st ed.) (523). San Francisco: Harper & Row.




 KEDAR (Kēʹ dȧr)   Personal **** meaning “mighty” or “swarthy” or “black.” The second son   of Ishmael and a grandson of Abraham (Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29). The   **** occurs later in the Bible presumably as a reference to a tribe that took its **** from Kedar.    Little concrete information is known about the group, however.    Apparently the descendants of Kedar occupied the area south of Palestine    and east of Egypt (Gen. 25:18). They may best be described as  nomadic,  living in tents (Ps. 120:5; Song 1:5) and raising sheep and  goats (Isa.  60:7; Jer. 49:28–29, 32), as well as camels, which they  sold as far  away as Tyre (Ezek. 27:21).​ The   Kedarites were led by princes (Ezek. 27:21) and were famous for their   warriors, particularly their archers (Isa. 21:17). They evidently were   of some importance during the time of Isaiah (Isa. 21:16)​ Brand, C., Draper, C., England, A., Bond, S., Clendenen, E. R., Butler, T. C., & Latta, B. (2003). Holman Illustrated Bible Dictionary (977). Nashville, TN: Holman Bible Publishers.




 KEDAR [KEE dur] — the **** of a man and a tribe in the Old Testament:​ 1. The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13).​ 2.   The tribe that sprang from Kedar, as well as the territory inhabited  by  this tribe in the northern Arabian desert (Is. 21:16–17).​ Youngblood, R. F., Bruce, F. F., Harrison, R. K., & Thomas Nelson Publishers. (1995). Nelson's new illustrated Bible dictionary. Rev. ed. of: Nelson's illustrated Bible dictionary.; Includes index. Nashville: T. Nelson.




 KEDAR (Heb. qēḏār, probably ‘black’, ‘swarthy’). 1. A son of Ishmael (Gn. 25:13; 1 Ch. 1:29), forebear of like-****d tribe.​ 2. Nomadic tribesfolk of the Syro-Arabian desert from Palestine to Mesopotamia. In 8th century bc, known in S Babylonia (I. Eph‘al, JAOS   94, 1974, p. 112), Isaiah prophesying their downfall (Is. 21:16-17).   They developed ‘villages’ (Is. 42:11), possibly simple encampments (H.   M. Orlinsky, JAOS 59, 1939, pp. 22ff.), living in black tents   (Ct. 1:5). As keepers of large flocks (Is. 60:7), they traded over to   Tyre (Ezk. 27:21). Geographically, Kittim (Cyprus) W in the   Mediterranean and Kedar E into the desert were like opposite poles (Je.   2:10). Dwelling with the Kedarites was like a barbaric exile to one   psalmist (Ps. 120:5).​ Alongside Arabian tribes, Nebaioth, etc., Kedarites clashed with Ashurbanipal in the 7th century bc (M. Weippert, Welt des Orients 7, 1973-74, p. 67). Likewise they suffered attack by Nebuchadrezzar II of Babylon in 599 bc (cf. D. J. Wiseman, Chronicles of Chaldaean Kings,   1956, p. 32), as announced by Jeremiah (Je. 49:28).  By the Persian   period, a regular succession of kings of Kedar  controlled a realm   astride the vital land-route from Palestine to Egypt,  regarded as its   guardians by the Persian emperors. Such was *Geshem (Gashmu)—opponent of   Nehemiah (Ne. 6:1-2, 6)—whose son Qaynu is entitled ‘King of Kedar’ on  a  silver bowl from a shrine in the Egyp. E Delta. On this and these   kings, see I. Rabinowitz, JNES 15, 1956, pp. 1-9, pl. 7; W. J. Dumbrell, BASOR 203, 1971, pp. 33-44; A. Lemaire, RB 81, 1974, pp. 63-72.​ Heb. Hebrew

bc before Christ

S South, southern

JAOS Journal of the American Oriental Society

ff. and the following (verses, etc.)

W West, western

E East, eastern; Elohist

cf. confer (Lat.), compare

Egyp. Egyptian

JNES Journal of Near Eastern Studies

pl. plate (illustration)

BASOR Bulletin of the American Schools of Oriental Research

RB Revue Biblique

Wood, D. R. W., & Marshall, I. H. (1996). New Bible dictionary (3rd ed.) (642). Leicester, England;  Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press.







 KEDAR (kēʾdêr, Heb. kēdhār, probably either mighty or dark).   1. One of the twelve sons of Ishmael, son of Abraham by Hagar (Gen   25:13). These sons were called “tribal rulers.” They helped originate   the Arab peoples.​ 2. The tribe that descended from Kedar and their territory. They were nomads for the most part   (Ps 120:5; Song of Songs 1:5), raising sheep (Isa 60:7) but sometimes   intruding into villages (42:11). The “doom of Kedar,” declared in   Jeremiah 49:28–33,  tells us something of their desert civilization and   also of their  terror when they learned that Nebuchadnezzar was coming   against them.  Their territory was in the northern part of the Arabian   Desert.​ Douglas, J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible Dictionary. Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible dictionary. 1963. (562). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.




 KE´DAR (kēʹder; Heb. qādar, “to be dark,” but cf. Arab. qadara, “to be able, mighty”).​ 1.   The second son of Ishmael and father of the tribe bearing his ****   (Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29). Little is known of Kedar, but his   descendants are frequently mentioned (see no. 2).​ 2. Kedar, in the stricter sense, was a nomadic tribe of Ishmaelites that wandered as far as the Elanitic gulf.   But this term is usually used in ******ure as the collective **** of   the Arab tribes (Bedouin) in general (Song of Sol. 1:5; Isa. 21:16–17;   42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10; 49:28; Ezek. 27:21). In Ps. 120:5 Kedar and   Meshech represent uncivilized tribes.​ Unger, M. F., Harrison, R. K., Vos, H. F., Barber, C. J., & Unger, M. F. (1988). The new Unger's Bible dictionary. Revision of: Unger's Bible dictionary. 3rd ed. c1966. (Rev. and updated ed.). Chicago: Moody Press.




 Ke´dar (dark-skinned), the second in order of the sons of Ishmael, Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29, and the **** of a great tribe of Arabs settled on the northwest of the peninsula and on the confines of Palestine.   The “glory of Kedar” is recorded by the prophet Isaiah, Isa. 21:13-17,   in the burden upon Arabia; and its importance may also be inferred  from  the “princes of Kedar” mentioned by Ezekiel, Ezek. 27:21,  as well  as  the pastoral character of the tribe. They appear also to  have  been,  like the wandering tribes of the present day, “archers” and   “mighty  men.” Isa. 21:17; comp. Ps. 120:5. That they also settled in  villages or  towns we find from Isaiah. Isa. 42:11.  The tribe seems to  have been  one of the most conspicuous of all the  Ishmaelite tribes,  and hence the  rabbins call the Arabians universally  by this ****.​ Smith, W. (1997). Smith's Bible dictionary. Nashville: Thomas Nelson.




 Kedar. Kee–dar.​ 1.     Abraham’s grandson; son of Ishmael (Genesis 25:13).​ 2.     A tribe that descended from Kedar and their land. Nebuchadnezzar attacked them in the Arabian Desert (Jeremiah 49:28–33).​ Standard Bible Dictionary. 2006. Cincinnati: Standard Publishing.








أظن يعني عسيل ومكوى رايح جاي زي ما تحب ! 


هو ببساطة عايز يقول " ان " قريش " لا تعني " قبيلة قريش " !! ولا عزاء للعقلاء ! 


المهم ، القواميس قالت اية ؟ قيدار اية ؟ قبيلة من قبائل العرب .. يبقى   لما يتقل قيدار يبقى معناها اية ؟ ايوة قول قول ، شطووووور خالص ، يبقى   معناها ، قبيلة قيدار ،،، وطبعا انت تعرف ان من علمك حرفا صرت له عبدا ، ،   بس الصراحة انا مش عايز عبيد بالمستوى ده وكمان مافيش عبيد إلا في  الجاهلية  صح ؟ بس بالنسبة لك انت لسة في الجاهلية .. عشان كدة ينفع معاك  الإستعباد  ..





 وما رايك في نصي الترجوميم الذي استشهدنا بهم فقط ، ولو تلاحظو ترجوميم مختلفين وليس ترجوم واحد قال ان قيدار = العرب

أنقر للتوسيع...

تم هرسك ..




 " كخة " بتتقال ازاي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو انت مابتفهمش إلا بعد كام مرة ؟!!

بتتقال كدة " كــ خ ة " هاهاها ..

​ ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2011)

*



 هذه ليست المشكلة فانت لم تفهمني حينما تكلمت عن توقيت المشاركة

أنقر للتوسيع...

أعرف   مقدار الخزي الذي تشعر به نتيجة انك لا ولم ولن تستطع ان تثبت اني ادلس ،   والسبب ماذا ؟ اني لا أدلس ! فهما تجنيت على وقلت اني ادلس سآتي في  مشاركة  قادمة واكشف اني لست مدلس بل انت مجرد شتام بدون دليل وكما رأيت  اريتك  الصور رغم ان هذا ليس من حقك فطالما قلت انا المعلومة فهى حقيقة ولا  احتاج  الى اثباتها ، وقد رأيت بالادلة ان هذا الكلام كان قبل الحوار على  البالتوك  وبالطبع لم ترد إلا بهذه الجملة ..




 فحينما كان الكلام على البالتوك تم الاتفاق فيه على خروج حوار محترم لابعد الحدود

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأنت من خرقته ، وانا اتحداك ان تستخرج لي كلمة واحدة تعدها مسبة في حقك ولم اقدم عليها دليل ، تستطيع ان ترده !


فإن كنت مستوى السباب لديك لتسب وتقول ما انا بسباب ، فيمكن للكل ان يقولها أيضاً ، وبعدا مباشرة انت من سببت ،، 




ومن المفروض انه لو كنت انت قد كتبت كلامك المعنى قبل الحوار

أنقر للتوسيع...

عندما يكتب مولكا الادلة لا يوجد مكان لـ " لو " وإلا فتقدم واثبت انهم كانوا بعد الحديث على البالتوك ..




ونشرته بعد الحوار لكنت راعيت فيه هذه الجزئية

أنقر للتوسيع...

منافق   ( سأثبت ) ، لان بنفس الكيل الذي تكيل لي به ، من المنطقي ان تكيل به   لنفسك ،، فطالما تريد هذا عن ما " كـُـتـب " لدي ، فيجب عليك أن تفعل هذا   مع ما " كـُتب " لديك ايضا بنفس المبدأ حيث انك تستطيع تعديل مشاركاتك ،   فلماذا لم تعدلها ؟ ستقول انك لم تخطيء ؟ هذا ما حكمك انت وليس حكمي انا   وهكذا العكس ، بالرغم انك لا تستطيع ان تثبت سباب واحد مني لم اقدم عليه   دليل ..




فلذلك هو قال ان هذا الكلام قبل البالتوك

أنقر للتوسيع...

اسلوب   هروب ضعيف ومكشوف ، فبعد أن وضعت الأدلة مصورة ، تأتي بالكيف وتقول "   فلذلك " !! ، مش مشكلة ما هو ده بس الي تعرف تقوله في حوار ..




حتى لا يحذف

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب افهمه ازاي ده ؟ يا ابني انا مش مشررررررف !!!
افهما ازاي له دي ؟!!!!
مش مشرررررررف ، احذفها ازاي ؟




اما عن موضوع التاريخ والصور التي وضعها ، فكيف بالله عليكم تريد ان تثبت  صحة موقفك

أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال اني وضعتها لأثبت ؟ كلمتي أثبت من اي اثبات ! ولا قيمة لرأيك عندي اصلاً !




" بصور " يمكن ان تتغير 180 درجة بالفوتو شوب

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني اي صور ممكن تتلفق ؟

تحب اصورلك المشاركات اللي جوا بالفيديو ؟؟؟ ولا كمان هاعدل في الفيديو ؟؟ ممكن برضو ليه لأ !!

ما هو اللي مش عارف يرد على دليل لازم يقول كلام زي ده !



ركز معايا كدة ،،




 molka molkan: حاضر انا هاحاول اخليه مايحطش مشاركات الا لما اشوفها كلها عشان اشيل منها اي كلمة


أنقر للتوسيع...

لكن كيف امنعه وانت تسب بمعدل كل سطرين 5 شتايم ؟



أقول في نهاية مداخلاتي هذه المرة أيضاً ،

يرجع الفضل لمن له الفضل ، إلهي ومخلصي ، له كل المجد دائماً منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد ، الذي قال :






لوقا 21 : 14 ..

لاني انا اعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2011)

*طيب دا يا مولكا عن غسل وعصر ونشر وكوى مدير منتدى اسلامى مبيعرفش يقرا اسماء العلماء ومبيعرفش يترجم اللى هو كتبه وهو جايب كلام ضده وبيقتطع النصوص لانها بتكشف تدليسه
فنحن فى انتظار مفاجات البحث الىل هتخليه يلبس الطرحة ويقعد جنب اخواته البنات يستنى العدل
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2011)

*بس انا سبق وقولتلك يا مولكا متردش عليه لانى قريت كلامه وقولتلك مفيش حاجة جديدة يترد عليها هو بيحاول ينقذ نفسه وسمعته المنهارة قدام منتداه بس هو اللى جابه بنفسه ايه اللى دخله مع المسيحين مش عارف
المسلم بيفكر نفسه بيفهم واول لما يدخل المطحنة العلمية بيعرف قدره كويس 
انا عندى بس استفسار بسيط
قولت الاقدم اصح
السبعينية اقدم من قمران وتشهد لنص قراءة سنة
قولت لا انا مليش دعوة يا ماما واء واء واء
هى اقدم وعبرى
طيب يا عديم الفهم ايه دخل عامل اللغة طالما انت قولت الاول وبصوت جهور الاقدم اصح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طالما انت بتتكلم عن الاقدمية والسبعينية هى الاقدم يبقى متظهرش نفسك بمظهر الاطفال المعوقة وتقول انا مليش دعوة انا عايز احط جنب الاقدمية + فى لغتها الاصلية

نقطة بسيطة كمان هو مولكا شطفك على الاخر بس نقطة الترجوم 
متمسك فى الترجوم فى العدد 16 وسبته فى العدد 13 لييييييييييييييييييه؟
ولما نكلمك عن عدد 13 فيه
تقول انا مليش دعوة ياماما واء واء واء 
انا بتكلم عن عدد 16
على اساس ان العدد 13 دا فى مصحف ابن مسعود المحرف؟مهو فى نفس الترجوم ايه رائيك لو تمسكنا بيه وخليناك تلطم على وشك وميبقاش فى اصلا كلمة العربية دى تماما 
ثانيا احنا لا نتكلم عن عدم صلاحية الترجوم كشاهد نصى بوجه عام لنص العهد القديم ككل
احنا تكلمنا انه هنا لا يصلح ان يكون شاهد نصى فى الجزء دا لانه فسر النبوة اكتر من نقلها نصا 
وتفسيرها تحتمل وجه رائ المترجم مش ترجمة حرفية للنص


النقطة التالتة المضحكة حقا هو اننا بعد لما هرسناه فى نقطة تعريف وتحديد مكان العربية فى زمن اشعياء  وانها فى جنوب يهوذا فى اقصى شمال بلاد العرب المعروفة الان وهى المنطقة اللى هجم عليها الاشوريين ودمروها
يوسابيوس قال كدا وقالك يوسابيوس مش حلو
جنيسيوس قال كدا قال برضة مش حلو
الدكتور جواد العلى قال كدا برضة مش حلو
الخرائط قالت كدا برضة مش حلو
التفاسير قالت كدا مش عجبانى 
قالك التدليل اليهودى نلاقى استشهاد يهودى واحد فى الشواهد المذكورة والنبى يا حبايبى ملاقينا 

يرجع ينقل كلامنا هو هو من مرجع تانى ويقطع النص من موسوعة بيكر وكاننا قولنا ان العربية 50 جزء فبصححلنا ويقول لا دول 3 اجزاء بس هو انت اصلا كنت تعرف المعلومة دى قبل متتعلمها من معلمينك اللى شهدت على تدليسه وانه كما قال رسوله فى كتاب كعهيص حمار حامل اسفار
متزعلش هو كان زيك بالسبب لسانه مترين ومن شابه رسوله فما ظلم
يامدلس هو مال ددان و تيماء وقيدار بمكة الوثنية بتاعتك
الثلاثة فى قسم العربية بترا 

اذا كان محددلك مكان تحقيق النبوة فى النبوة نفسها ترجع تقول
لا ياماما انا مليش دعوة انا عايزها تبقى فى مكة
مكة ايه اللى انت جاى تقول عليه روح اتغطى نام يا حبيبى واحلام سعيدة خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
هى بمزاج اهلك احنا هنعيل على اخر الزمن مهو ذكر الاماكن المعين عليها النبوة 

رابعا عنوان موضوعك نبى فى ارض العرب
طلعنا كلمة نبى فى النبوة دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خامسا حرف البيت 
طيب ترجم النص دا كدا
וַיֹּאמֶר לַלְוִיִּם [כ   הַמְּבוּנִים] [ק  הַמְּבִינִים] לְכָל־יִשְׂרָאֵל הַקְּדֹושִׁים לַיהוָה  תְּנוּ אֶת־אֲרֹון־הַקֹּדֶשׁ בַּבַּיִת אֲשֶׁר בָּנָה שְׁלֹמֹה בֶן־דָּוִיד  מֶלֶךְ יִשְׂרָאֵל אֵין־לָכֶם מַשָּׂא בַּכָּתֵף עַתָּה עִבְדוּ  אֶת־יְהוָה אֱלֹהֵיכֶם וְאֵת עַמֹּו יִשְׂרָאֵל׃** 

تحملوا فى الاكتاف ولا تحملوا على الاكتاف 
מַשָּׂא בַּעְרָב בַּיַּעַר בַּעְרַב תָּלִינוּ אֹרְחֹות דְּדָנִים׃** 
نترجمها بالمعنين
حمل على العربية
نبوة على العربية
هكذا ترجمتها كل التراجم فى العالم
الدنيا كلها بتقول حمل او نبوة بخصوص العربية
وفى واحد صنايعى او سباك او سواق توك توك لسه مش عارفين مؤهلاته ايه بس هو على الارجح تباع على خط العمرانية بيقول لا نبى فى العربية
جاب منين كلمة نبى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
النبى هنا هو اشعياء بن اموص اللى راءى الرؤيا بخصوص كل البلاد دى 
والنبوة هو بخصوص ماسيحدث فى مجمل هذة البلاد
**وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَرِّيَّةِ الْبَحْرِ: كَزَوَابعَ فِي الْجَنُوبِ عَاصِفَةٍ، يَأْتِي مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنْ أَرْضٍ مَخُوفَةٍ.*
*2 قَدْ أُعْلِنَتْ لِي رُؤْيَا قَاسِيَةٌ:*
*اسالوه
طيب شوف مدى استهتارنا بعقليك 
عايز ترجمها نبوة فى العربية
ماشى ترجمها نبوة فى العربية 
ايه رائيك فى النص دا
**فَقَدْ تَمَّتْ فِيهِمْ نُبُوَّةُ إِشَعْيَاءَ الْقَائِلَةُ: تَسْمَعُونَ سَمْعًا وَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ، وَمُبْصِرِينَ تُبْصِرُونَ وَلاَ تَنْظُرُونَ.*
*مش قصدى ان النص ينطبق على عقليتك المتحجرة حرفيا لا انا اقصد شئ تانى خالص 
النبوة تمت فى مين
فى شعب اسرائيل
يبقى لما  يقول نبوة فى كذا يقصد بخروج نبى ولا  نبوة هتم فى مكان معين او شخص معين؟؟؟؟؟
مدى الاستهتار بموضوعك بنقولك افترض ما تفترضه وحققه على حضرة رسولك الكريم شوف مدى الاستهتار بعقليتك

* * 
لو عايز ترد تانى مفيش مشكلة رد واحنا هنرد لغاية منخليك تسلم الراية البيضا والمضحك يقولك هو لا ريب ان عدنان من اولاد اسماعيل 
هى بالبلطجة كعادتكم فين النسب المتصل من اسماعيل لعدنان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هات كدا يا شطور سجل انساب متصل من عدنان لاسماعيل اذا كان انتوا مش عارفين انى ابن من ابناء اسماعيل نبايوت ولا قيدار وانت قاعد تلعب فى صوابع رجليك تقول عادى نبايوت او قيدار مش هتفرق 
دا الحكاية لسعت خالص طيب ايه رائيك احنا موافقين جدلا ان محمد الهاشمى هو من سلالة اسماعيل 
هو ابن الجارية اصلا ليه وعد الهى بان هيكون فى نسلة نبوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى ولا عارف تثبت انه بيرجع لاسماعيل ولا تقدر تثبت ان اسماعيل ليه وعد الهى بالنبوة فى نسله يعنى فى جميع الاحوال الطريق مسدود مسدود يا ولدى 

والبقية تاتى مش عليك على زبون تانى معاك فى المنتدى انت خلاص فنيتو .................. 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2011)

> أريد أن أعرف متى تبدأ بمناقشة المخطوطة ياعزيزي مولكا ؟


*قبل منبدا فى مناقشة المخطوطة لان قولنا بدل المرة مليون هننهى الموضوع بدون مخطوطة قمران وهنتركها للنهاية للمفاجات السارة كالعادة والسك  نفهم من كدا انكوا الموضوع كله خلاص افلستوا فيه
دلوقتى احنا اثبتنا كل شئ احنا عايزينه فى الموضوع ولم يتجرا ذكر فى امة العربان ان ينقد دليل واحد اتينا بيه 
نفهم انكوا خلاص اتخرستوا قدامنا وناتقص بس نرجع لنقطة المخطوطة علشان بس نعلن افلاسكوا امام الملء وتعرفوا قدركوا *


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2011)

*انا شايف الاخ هيمو دخل وقرا الكلام وطلع تانى 
ايه يا يابنى افلستوا خلاص عندنا 13 نقطة فى الموضوع كل نقطة طلعناكوا فيها جهلة ومدلسين 
وكل نقطة فيهم تنهى الموضوع من جذوره 
افلستوا فيهم وناقص بس موضوع قمران
قولوا وخليكوا رجالة واعلنكوا افلاسكوا امام المسيحين اسياد العرب دائما 
احنا عارفين ان الموضوع كان قاسى حبتين بس عايزين اعتراف صريح   
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2011)

*حدد سؤالك بالنسبة لقمران يخص ايه
يخص موضوعك عن محمد يبقى لازما عليك لكى اناقشه انا اعرف ما علاقته بالموضوع من اساسه تقولى ما علاقة قراءة ثلاث سنين بمحمدك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو بخصوص نقد نصى لقراءة سنة فى النص المازورى 
فلازما عليك تاتى باقوال علماء النقد النصى للعهد القديم بنقد قراءة سنة على ضوء قراءة ثلاث سنين فى قمران 
اعتقد كلامى واضح والا فكيف اناقش موضوع لا يخص موضوعنا من الاساس  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2011)

*تقريبا بعد المشاركة دى المسلم مردش اصلا على الموضوع كل الرغى الىل بعد المشاركة دى ملوش علاقة بالموضوع اصلا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2622729&postcount=77
بعديها حاول يتكلم عن مفهوم العربية ويرد كلام الدكتور جواد العلى ومعجم جينسيوس ويسابيوس القيصرى والخرايط فشل 
بعديها حاول ينقد قراءة سنة فشل 
حاول يقول ان الفلجاتا مش نص مباشر من النص العبرى فشل
حاول يعمل نفس الموضوع مع البشيطا فشل 
والمصيبة والفاجعة بل دى نصيبة مش مصيبة يقول اصل السبعينية متخدة من ترجمات
ترجمات ايه يا حبيبى الىل انت جاى تقول عليها انت عارف قبلا السبعينية دى تتطلع ايه
ربى انى لا اسالك رد هذا الطارق بل اسالك اللطف بى وشفائه
نكمل 
حاول يثبت ان محمد من نسل اسماعيل اسلاميا معرفش

حاول يثبت ان النبوة اصلا بتتكلم عن نبى هيخرج من العربية وليس وحى سيتم تحقيقه فى العربية فشل
اتشقلب فى الموضوع ومعملش حاجة 
95% من المشاركات كالاتى
1-شتيمة وسب فينا وفى الىل جابونا 
2-قعد ينفخ فى نفسه ينفخ فى نفسه لغايمة مقرب يترشق من جنابه نظرا لامراضه المستعصية وحالة النقص الشديد فى دينه الفارغ الفكر والمحتوى ماصدق يلاقى حاجة ينفس فيها تعيير الناس ليه بجهله فى حياته فبيدور على المدح من الناس وراء شاشات كمبيوتر
انت لو كنت حاسس انك ليك قيمة فى حياتك مكنتش دورت على بوبى ماشى فى الشارع يقعد يمدح فيك وينفخك بس عزيزى معاهم تتنفخ ومعانا كل شئ نقدر نعمله ولا يصعب علينا امر بقوة الهنا
اتوقع لك مستقبل باهر لابسا بيجاما كستور مخططة سارحا على عربيات كوبرى اكتوبر تخبط على ازاز العربيات وتقول حد يقولى انا حلللللللللللو حد يرضينى ويقول انا كويس ..مستقبل باهر انشاء الله 
3-وال5%شوية مراجع بتشهد لينا زى موسوعة بيكر الىل دلس عليها وزى ايمانويل توف الىل دلس عليه وبتدينه لما نقراها كاملا دون تدليس وبتر 
الموضوع انتهى عند هذة المشاركة المشار اليها تماما 
**المطلوب الان/بكلام مباشر وصريح كاتبا المرجع مباشرة دون كلام كليلة ودمنة وحواشى الجوارى اللى بيعملها 
1-ياتى لنا بمرجع واحد يقول ان كلمة العربية فى العهد القديم وفى زمن اشعياء تتخطى حدود الجزء الجنوبى من مملكة يهوذا اقصى شمال جزيرة العرب الحالية 
2-ينقد قراءة سنة باقوال العلماء 
3-يثبتلنا ان النبوة تاريخيا  لم تتحق ومازال اليهود او المسيحين منتظرين تحققيها فى زمن ما قبل محمد 
4-وان ازلنا تماما كلمة العربية يقولنا ما علاقة ددان وتيماء وقيدار بمكة الوثنية والمدينة
5-يفترض اى قراءة سنة او ثلاث سنين ويقولنا هتنفع الموضوع بايه 
6-يقولنا جاب منين كلمة نبى فى ارض العرب يستخرج لنا كلمة نبى من النبوة كللللللللللها 
نصيحة اخوية صفى مشاركاتك من روايات الف ليلية وليلة وكلام شهراذاد مع شهريار وكلام قلة الادب والرباية والسفالة والسفاقة  واوعدك انك هتلاقى كل الموضوع فى نص صفحة منتدى
لما حد يقول على حد صفايح قمامة اكيد مليون فى المية حد قبل كدا قاله انت صندوق زبالة او ماشابه ذلك ونتيجة الضغط البيئى الاجتماعى اللى وواضح من مشاركاتك انه ينتمى لشخصية تقطن فى بيئة عشوائية قليلة الثقافة فبتسقط علينا الاهانات الموجهه ليك حياتيا علينا والمعانات النفسية الحادة 
وطبعا احنا مش هنعمل زيك ونقولك اهو انت ونطلع لسانا لبعض انت مراهق بنخدك على قد عقلك ونعلمك ما لم تعلم فقط ولو واحد قابلنى فى الشارع وعمل زيك وقالى انت صندوق قمامة بديله 5 جنيه واقوله اركب تاكسى وروح مصحة نفسية اتعالج لانه اكيد انه مريض نفسيا (عايز 5 جنيه لانى انا عارف ازمة الشغل والشباب ومستوى الانهيار المالى عندهم ومن سوء الحالة المادية اصبح كل همهم ينفسوا كل ضغوط الحياة على الناس)فانا عاذرك الا ان يفتح الله عليك بشغلانة تنتشلك من الضياع والصياعة على المنتديات وتعرف كيفية التعامل مع الناس 
وانا من هذا المنبر اناشد جميع المنتديات الاسلامية والمسيحية تبرعوا ولو بجنيه لشراء توك توك لمسلم مسكين قاعد مش لاقى حاجة يعملها غير شتيمة الناس لعل الله يفتحها عليه ويرزقه من وسع وتنحل بعض مشاكله النفسيه
 حاول ان تنظف لسانك اللى بينقط بلاوى وابعد شوية عن مدرسة انكتها واعضض هن ابيك لترتقى باسلوبك قليلا   
احنا عارفين ان المصريين رغايين بطريقة غبية وبعرف المصرى من وسط مليار بالرغى بس دا مش رغى دا صداع ارحمنا شوية باندول غلى وخسارة نجيب كل مرة شريط علشان كمية الرغى الىل بترغيها وانا وانا وانا البطل العسل الشجاع الهمام الىل مفيش زى حد يصقفلى وحد يشجعنى حد يقولى انا حلو وانتم وانتم اونتم وحشين كخة  
لا حد هيصقفلك ولا حد هيصقفلنا احنا هنا علشان ننتشلك من الضلال والكفر اللى انت فيه وتخرج من عبادة رب الوثنين القريشيين لعبادة رب الخليقة يهوه القدير فقط لا غير
وسيبك انت عندك المرجع دا؟؟؟ انا عندى وانت لا يا وحشيين
ياابنى احنا مش قولنالك قبل كدا اغلفة الكتب اللى نمتلكها فقط تساوى من وزن من نكحوا عائشة 
اغلفة فقط مش كتب
شوف بقة كام واحد نكح عايشة الصلاة على النبى واوزنهم وبعدين ضيف عليهم كام كيلو هتلاقى وزن الاغلفة فقط لا غير
ثانيا انت ملقش دعوة بنشترى كتب ولالا وبكام دى وظيفتنا احنا  انت ليك لما نقولك الكتاب دا مش معاك يبقى مش معاك مفهوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كلمة زيادة متتقلش دى قدرات يا حبيبى   
لو ليك ردود تانية اكتبها ومازال الموضوع مستمر بينا..........لا تقلق 
فكلنا اسى واسف اننا ردينا على الموضوع دا كل مقراه استحقر نفسى واقول ازاااااااااااااى رديت على موضوع بالمستوى دا ازاى ارد على موضوع لا يحوى على كلمة واحدة صحيحة 
لكن كما علمنا العظيم بين رسل المسيح الهنا بولس الرسول
**هَادِمِينَ ظُنُونًا وَكُلَّ عُلْوٍ يَرْتَفِعُ ضِدَّ مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ، وَمُسْتَأْسِرِينَ كُلَّ فِكْرٍ إِلَى طَاعَةِ الْمَسِيحِ،** 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2011)

*المشاركات المهمة 
اولا كلمة العربية هرب 
اولا قاموس جينسيوس
**not used to designate that large peninsula which   geographers call  by this ****, but a tract of country of no very large   extent
والرد كان انا بتكلم عن معنى الكلمة لغويا انها تعنى القحط وليس اصطلاحا 

مكل الصحارى فى العالم بتتميز بالقحط 
المهم اصطلاحا اطلقت على قبائل العرب فى اقصى الشمال
دلست على كلام البرت البرنز 
**Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and southeast of Judea
وترجم كلامه خطاءاً لقلة تعليم خريجى معاهد اللاسلكى
بعديها ساب العربية بترا اللى اصلا حدث فيها النبوة واتجه وقالك لا انا مليش دعوة انا عايز اتكلم عن العربية felix اللى هى اليمن
ومش عارف ايه علاقة اليمان بالموضوع اصلا
وايع علاقة تيماء وقيدار وددان باليمن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب  رسولك اصلا باليمن؟
اى كلام المهم حد يقوله انت حلو ..مرضى نفسيين
من اقصى الشمال لاقصى الجنوب وانت قاعد وسطهم تايه
دلست على موسوعة بيكر الىل كلامها كاملا كالاتى
**Although     the queen of Sheba was probably the most famous Arabian in the  Bible,    many other persons and tribes were intimately connected with  this  land.   The table of nations in Genesis 10 mentions ****s found   preserved in  many Arabic place ****s (vv 7, 26–30). The sons of Abraham   by Hagar and  Keturah (25:1–4, 12–18) also reflect Arabic tribes and   places. Indeed,  North Arab genealogists trace their ancestry back to   Ishmael.*​ *Arabia     has long been desired for natural resources. Pharaohs of the first     dynasty operated turquoise mines in Sinai, and the gold of Ophir and  the    frankincense and myrrh of South Arabia were world-renowned. The  queen    of Sheba brought such precious spices to Solomon (1 Kgs 10:2,  10),  and  trade between Israel and Arabia flourished (v 15). Solomon  had a  seaport  at Ezion-geber on the Red Sea for his opulent commerce  with  Ophir  (9:26–28). King Jehoshaphat of Judah (872–848 b.c.), who  also  received  tribute from Arabs (2 Chr 17:11), tried to revive trade  with  Ophir but  failed (1 Kgs 22:48).*​ *Tribes     associated with Arabia played a significant role in biblical  history.    The Ishmaelites or Midianites who took Joseph to Egypt (Gn  37:25–36)   were Arabians. So were the Amalekites who waged war with  Moses in the   wilderness of Arabia Petraea (Ex 17:8–16). Moses’  father-in-law,   Jethro, was a Midianite (18:1). King Uzziah of Judah  fought against   Arabs (2 Chr 26:7);  the Meunites mentioned in the same  verse were   probably also from  Arabia. Geshem the Arab, known also  from secular   in******ions, resisted  the rebuilding of the Jerusalem  wall (Neh 2:19;   6:1, 6).*​ *Kedar was an important North Arab tribe condemned in Isaiah’s message about Arabia (Is 21:13–17). Jeremiah    also spoke against it, prophesying its destruction by Nebuchadnezzar,    who did indeed subjugate it (Jer 49:28–33). Close allies of the tribe   of  Kedar were the Nabatean Arabs (Is 60:7), who figure prominently in    later history. They captured Petra,    fulfilling the prophecy of Obadiah about Edom. References to Arabia   and  the Arabs in the Apocrypha and NT concern mostly the Nabatean Arabs   (1  Mc 11:16; Gal 1:17).*​ *In    southern Arabia four kingdoms developed: the Sabean, Minean, Qataban,    and Hadramaut. Around 115 b.c. the Himyarite kingdom gained control  of   southern Arabia, keeping it until about a.d. 300. Three centuries  later   the Arabian peninsula witnessed the birth of Islam.*​ *vv verse (pl. vv)
**منقلتش الكلام دا اللى يكشفك ويدينك ليه
*
*دا بالاضافة للتدليس فى الخرايط *
*لا والمصيبة بيقول*


> *فلا يهم ان كان المعنى قبل ذلك يخص بقعة معينة ، لان النبوءة لا تخص تلك  الحقبة الزمينة *


*تخيلوا ان دا بنى ادم وعنده فوق شئ اسمه جمجمة وداخلها شئ يسمى دماخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو لما اشعياء يكتب هيكتب بلغة القرن الرابع والخامس الميلادى؟؟؟؟
يعنى اليهود فى زمنه وعارفين ان منطقة العربية هى الجزء الجنوبى من مملكة يهوذا وهو يكتب وحى على العربية ويقولهم لا بس الكلام دا مش بلغة عصرنا احنا دا بلغة 12 قرن بعدى
ومين قالك انها مش نبوة تخص عصره؟؟؟؟
بلطجة محمدية مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فتونة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا هى بالدراع
وهو فى اصلا سيرة نبى فى الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الشعار الاسلامى هجص كتير تكسب حسنات كتير فالمهجص الذى لا يصيب له على تهجيصه اجر 

ايه رائيك لو حتى كلمة العربية من اول سوريا لغاية الصومال 
مهى القبائل محددة فيها ياعزيزى ايه دخل مكة والمدينة بيهم 
يبقى ازاى ميخصكش هو انت مفكر نفسك ليك قيمة علمية علشان تقول يخصنى وميخصنيش؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه العالم دى المصريين كانوا عاقلين ايه الىل حصل ؟؟؟؟
ونختم بجواد العلى
**ولم        يقصد بجملة "بلاد العرب" في الآية المذكورة والتي هي  ترجمة "مسا  هـ-       عراب" "MASSA HA-arab، المعنى المفهوم من "بلاد العرب" في  الزمن    الحاضر  أو    في صدر الإسلام؛ وإنما المراد بها البادية، التي بين بلاد     الشام   والعراق   وهي موطن الأعراب1.


يرجى اعادة قراءة هذة المشاركات جيدا 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2886101&postcount=143
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2886103&postcount=144
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2886104&postcount=145
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2886105&postcount=146* 
دى النقطة الاولى 
ندخل على السؤال التانى
منين جبت مكة والمدينة فى الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مرجع واحد فى العالم بيقول ان هذة النبوة ذكرت مكة الوثنية والمدينة
السؤال التالت ايه علاقة تيماء وددان وتيماء بمكة والمدينة؟؟؟؟
مرجع واحد يقول كدا
طبعا هذا الشخصية كان داخل من الزوار مع الاخ هيمو من امبارح بليل
وميعرفش اننا بنعرف اى حد   قبل ميفكر يدخل المنتدى 
وهو كتب بليل امبارح بعد لما دخل هيمو فى منتداه هكذا






**منتظرينك يا معلم والنقل هيبقى على الهواء مباشرة وياريت تحجزوا مقاعدكم من الان علشان هيبدا جولة جديدة لكشف مسلم مدلس...............
يلا ابدا علشان نبدا احنا كمان نتسلى عليك ومتنساش النقطة الاولى الىل لم تمسها بحرف واحد بمرجع واحد ينقض ما نقوله واكتفت كالعادة بالسب والشتيمة لينا واللى جابونا 
ربنا يعينك على ما ابتلاك ويشفيك ويهديك ................. 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2011)

*هو الظاهر ان اخر مشاركات وجعت وكركبت بطنه واكتشف مدى المعاناة النفسية ترك الموضوع كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله من اوله لاخره بعد لما كشفناه واظهرنا جهله بكل شئ فى الكون مسيحيا واسلاميا وتاريخيا ونقديا وكل شئ  وكتب الاتى
*


> *آخر ما سأكتبه في هذا الموضو ع *





> *إدعاء أن متن مخطوط 1QISa يتحتوي على كلمة سنة שנה أسفل كلمة ثلاثة شلوش שלוש .*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودا اخره الىل ميسمعمش كلمة المسيحين يقولوها لما بنقرص الودن بتجيب دم 
اولا/هو حد اتكلم فى الموضوع دا فى المشاكرات الاخيرة كلللللللللللللللللها من اولها لاخرها علشان تقول دا اخر الىل هكتبه فدا اعتراف صريح منك بانك نهاية الموضوع اتت واصبح الطريق مسدود مسدود يا ولدى كما قولنا لك من بداية الرد الفعلى على الموضوع الفكسان
 ان كل شئ احنا عايزينه هنثبته بكل الطرق
نعيد تانى الكلام لعلك ولو مرة واحدة مرة واحدة فى حياتك تفهم احنا بنقول ايه وترد مرة واحدة صح
*


> *بعد     هذا يا اخوة يعيد ويكرر نفس الكلام الذي قلنا اننا سنعلق عليه في   النهاية   ويبدو انه لا يعرف معنى كلمة " النهاية " فيكرر كلامه ظنا ان   النهاية قد   حانت ! وهذا محال لان هذا المسلم هدية لي ..
> 
> نكرر يمكن يقرأ :
> 
> أترك موضوع المخطوطة للنهاية للنهاية للنهاية للنهاية لأنه ليس له أي قيمة وكان هذا عبارة عن فخ حواري نصبته لك وانزلقت فيه بكل قوة وسرعة *



* ياابنى قولنا كام مرة وسط الحوار هننهى الموضوع بكل الطرق الممكنة وغير الممكنة بقمران ومنغير قراءة قمران واحنا رجل على رجل دى ثقة يا ابنى الناس قدرات ولن تقدر ان تفتح فاك امامنا ولسه فالقادم اعور من يعر نفسها اللى ادعيت جاهلا انها لالالالا تعنى غابة  فالداتا المجهزة ليك فى القادم هتخليك بجد تلبس البيجاما الكستور اللى قولتلك عليه وتنزل على كوبرى اكتوبر تخبط على ازاز العربيات
امامك اخرررررررر فرصة للاجابة قبل المرحلة الثالثة فى الطحن العلمى للركب

فى ثلاث سنين كسنين الاجير سيفنى كل مجد قيدار
 طبق النبوة بقراءة قمران و عايزك تتشقلب وتقولى تنفع موضوعك المسروق  فى ايه 
مش هنسيبك برضة غير لما تعتذروا عن هذا الماساة العلمية الىل ارتكبتها فى حق الادميين وتكتب موضوع غير ادمى لا يصلح سوى للحيوانات الغير ناطقة
سؤال بسيط متاكد ان الموضوع دا من بنات افكارك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يعنى انت الىل مكتشف الموضوع دا ولا سرقته من حد تانى؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2011)

*دون زيادة بحرف واحد منى هخلى نفس كاتب الموضوع يحددلنا الاجزاء المذكورة فى النبوة 
تخيلوا لما شخص يكتب موضوع ويرد على نفسه فى نفس الموضوع
*


> *فالددانيين : *
> 
> اسم لشعب كوشي وربما كان سكنهم في وقت ما بالقرب من رعمة في جنوب الجزيرة  العربية (تك 10: 7) وهم من نسل إبراهيم من قطورة زوجته بعد موت سارة (تك  25: 3). وكان الددانيون شعباً تجارياً لم مكانة مرموقة في تجارة العالم  القديم (حز 27: 15 و 20 و 38: 13) وكانوا من بلاد العرب (اش 21: 3) ويقطنون  جنوبي الادوميين (ارميا 25: 23 و 49: 8 و حز 25: 13) وكانت طرق القوافل من  الجنوب ومن وسط الجزيرة العربية تمر ببلادهم. ولا يزال الاسم باقياً في  ديدان وهي مكان يقع إلى الجنوب الغربي من ((تيماء)). وكانت دَدان التي تقع  بقرب تيماء مركزاً للتجارة في الجزيرة العربية. واسمها الحديث ((العُلا)) في وادي القرى في شمال الحجاز. وقد كانت محطاً للقوافل كما كانت مركزاً للتجارة من اليمن والهند إلى البحر الأبيض المتوسط . [1]
> 
> ...


*خيلوا يا حبايبى ان دا هو كلامه فى الموضوع الاولانى خالص
هو بنفسه بيحدد موقع ددان وتيماء ومش عارف ليه متلكمش عن موقع قبيلة قيدار
عايزكوا تركزوا فى رقم 1 و4
*


> [1] قاموس الكتاب المقدس .





> [4] قاموس الكتاب المقدس .


*نزودله احنا رقم 5*
*قيدار
**اسم سامي معناه "قدير أو اسود" وهو ابن  اسماعيل  الثاني (تك 25: 13). وهو أب لأشهر قبائل العرب وتسمى بلادهم أيضاً قيدار  (اش 21: 16 وار 49: 28). وكانوا في الغالب رعاة متبدين يعيشون في خيام سود  وهم البدو (خيام  قيدار tents of Kedar أو tents of Qedar نش 1: 5) إلا أن بعضهم كانوا  متمدنين يسكون المدن وهم الحضر (اش 42: 11). وكانوا أصحاب  مواشي كثيرة وهم بارعون في الحرب ولاسيما في الرمي بالقوس وكان يحاربهم الآشوريون. وقد نكّل بهم  نبوخذنصر حين زحف بعسكره إلى بلادهم وخربها.*

*وقد  وجد في تلّ المسخوطة في وادي طوميلات في مصر وعاء من فضة نقش عليه بالحروف  الآرامية الاسم "قينو ابن جشم ملك قيدار". ومن هنا نعلم أن جشم المذكور في  نح 2: 19 و 106 و 2 . كان ملك قيدار وأن سلطته كانت تمتّد من شرقي الأردن  إلى حدود   مصر*.​
*تعالى بقة نلخص الكلام الىل قاله بنفسه
*


> واسمها الحديث ((العُلا)) في وادي القرى في شمال الحجاز.





> وتيماء في بلاد العرب في منتصف الطريق بين دمشق ومكة





> تقع بلدة تيماء بشماليّ المملكة العربية السعودية على مسافة 420كيلو مترًا شمال المدينة المنورة ، وكانت تتبع إمارة حائل، وهي اليوم تتبع إمارة تبوك ، ويقدر سكانها بسبعة آلاف نسمة .





> فالخطاب موجه هنا لمجموعة  من الناس تشكل نسيجاً واحداً متكاملاً من حيث السكان والظروف والوظيفة  التجارية كمعبر للقوافل، وهي متقاربة بمفهوم المسافة الطبيعية [7]


*والسؤال الان
طالما انت بنفسك كتبت المعلومات دى فى اول موضوعك الخربان وعارف ان القبائل دى تقع فى شمال بلاد الحجاز فى المنطقة الىل ريقنا نشف ونفهمهالك
عملت الموضوع الخربان دا لييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟
وانت بنفسك بترد على نفسك
نكمل باقى التهجيصات
*


> فاليهود كانوا يسكنون تيماء لعلمهم بقدوم نبي ، فكانوا يعرفون هذا النبي كما يعرفون أبناءهم


*الدليل على هذا التهجيييييييييييييص

*


> وكانوا يقولون للعرب أن الله سيبعث نبيّ سيقاتلكم ونقاتلكم معه :


*هات الكلام دا من مرجع يهودى بيقول الكلام دا
*


> فكانوا يسكنون بمقربةٍ من  ذلك المكان الذين علموا أنه سيذهب ويهاجر إليه ، إلى جانب مطالبته للعرب  سكان تيماء بنصرة ذلك المهاجر إليهم من تلك الحرب الضروس التي شُنت عليهم :


*وهو محمد هاجر لتيماء واحنا منعرفش الىل انت بنفسك بتقول
*


> تقع بلدة تيماء بشماليّ المملكة العربية السعودية على مسافة 420كيلو مترًا شمال المدينة المنورة ،





> ولا شك أن هذا المهاجر هو رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا تنبأ بهجرته الشريفة كما سنرى لاحقاً .


*دليلك العلمى على هذا التهجيصين
1-اولا ان فى نبى اصلا فى الموضوع ومهاجر والقصص الحمضانة دى
2- التدليل اليهودى على هذا الهجص

تخيلللللللللللوا ان دا هو كلامه بنفسه شوفتوا كمية جهل اكتر من كدا انه بنفسه بينقض نفسه دون معاناة منا * ​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2011)

*نكمل باقى التهجيصات
*


> وهذه نبوءة صريحة تتكامل مع  الفقرة السابقة [1]* للإخبار بهجرة الرسول ومن تبعه من المؤمنين من مكه  المكرمة إلى المدينة المنورة* ؛ بعدما ضاقت بهم السبل وأشتدت بهم نكاية  المشركين وإضطرام نار حربهم الضروس التي شُنت ضد الإسلام والمسلمين .


* 
مكة والمدينة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يختى كميلة ننوص عين امه هخلى الواد اللى كاتب الشبهه بنفسه يرد على الواد اللى كاتب الشبهه
*


> واسمها الحديث ((العُلا)) في وادي القرى في شمال الحجاز.





> وتيماء في بلاد العرب في منتصف الطريق بين دمشق ومكة





> تقع بلدة تيماء بشماليّ المملكة العربية السعودية على مسافة 420كيلو مترًا شمال المدينة المنورة ، وكانت تتبع إمارة حائل، وهي اليوم تتبع إمارة تبوك ، ويقدر سكانها بسبعة آلاف نسمة .


*شوفت كاتب الموضوع نفسه بيرد عليك ازاى ويقولك بس يا جاهل مكة ايه ومدينة ايه القابئل المذكورة دى بتبعد فى اقصى شمال بلاد العرب على بعد مئات الكيلومترات منهم
جبت منين مكة والمدينة ومهاجر والكلام الفسكان دا كله*
*تعالى نشوف قال ايه عن قمران اللى صدع دماخنا بيها وملهاش علاقة بالموضوع اصلا*


> والشيء الأهم في كل هذا هو أن المخطوطة لم تتكلم عن زمن معين ، وإنما قالت ثلاث سنوان " שׁלושׁ שנים " شلوش شنيم .
> وجاءت فوقها علامة غير معروفة قد تكون تصحيحاً لخطأ ما أثناء نساخة  المخطوطة ، وربما سبب ذلك أن الناسخ قد أختلطت [2] عليه هذه الفقرة :
> 
> (الفانديك)(اشعياء)(Is-16-14)(والآن تكلم الرب قائلا في ثلاث سنين كسني الاجير يهان مجد موآب بكل الجمهور العظيم وتكون البقية قليلة صغيرة لا كبيرة)


*دليل على الكلام دا كله
اولا ان المخطوطة لم تتكلم عن زمن معين مع ان بنفسك كتبت ان قراءتها ثلاث سنين؟؟؟؟ظيبقى ازاى محددتش الزمن
وقولنا ازاى قراءة ثلاث سنين تنفع موضوع الخربان
ثانيا ان الناسخ تاثر بنبوة مواب
ثالثا مش قعدت تشتم الىل جابونا وقولت تصحيح لناسخ ايه يا ولاد ال ..ويا ولاد ال......... واظهرت تربيتك الشوارعية هنا بتقول ايه بالحرف الواحد
*


> وجاءت فوقها علامة غير معروفة قد تكون تصحيحاً لخطأ ما أثناء نساخة  المخطوطة


*طيب نشوف قال ايه تانى
*


> ومما يُعضدد كلامنا ويؤكد أن الفقرة لا تقول سنة وإنما سنين *ويؤكد أن العلامة فوق كلمة " ثلاثة "  في مخطوطة اشعياء هي للتصحيح *,


*هو انت مش من شوية قعدت تشتم فينا وفى الىل جابونا علشان النقطة دى 
**يا حول ولا قوة الا بالله مع ان الجاهل كتبها بنفسه فى موضوعه الخربان* 
*نرجع للتهجيصات العلمية
*


> فالحق أن يكون النص : " في سنين كسنين الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار "


*هات اقوال النقاد النصيين للعهد القديم تقول ان النص الحق ان يكون هكذا
فين دليلك على هذا التهجيص العلمى السافر
طيب احنا اثبتنا بنسخة نقدية تتضم اكبر علماء النقد النصى للعهد القديم وادخل فيها قراءات قمران وبادلة علمية من خلال مقارنة الشواهد بان قراءة سنة اصلية من درجة A A A A A A
بتنرفزك اوى كلمة A دى صح؟
بس هى برضة اصلية بدرجة A
ولما تعرف تصنيف القراءات النصية للنقد النصى ابقى تعالى قولى
شوف بقة اللى جاية
سالنا جبت منين ان ترجوم يونثان قابل للتفسير وجبنا ادلة على كدا بس هو باين بيستعمى
لما قولنا ان كلمة سنة فسرت فيه لسنين فهى لا تشهد للنص هنا 
وقولنلالك ان العدد رقم 13 مفهوش ولا عرب ولا يحزنون والنقطة دى ليها رجعة دى مش النهاية 
بس عايز تقرا الجملة دى من كلامك انت
*


> فسرها ترجوم يوناثان [5] :
> 
> And the strength of the warriors, the mighty, the sons  of the Arabians, shall be lessened because by the word of the lord ,  the god of Israel, it is thus decreed​


*مش قولنالك يا ابنى هخليك ترد على نفسك بنفسك منغير لما اتعب فى حاجة
اديك رديت على نفسك فى كل نقط الموضوع منغير لما اتكلم بحرف واحد 
ايه رائيك بجة
ايه ايه لازمته كل الكلام دا والموضوع انت انهيته بنفسك
متنساش تقولى دليلك العلمى من اقوال اليهود على التهجيصات الاسلامية اللى انت كاتبها

 *
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2011)

*نرجع نوريكوا مدى المعاناة الفكرية الىل بيعانى منها
قال ايه
*


> فنحن – المسلمين – نؤمن  ونعتقد إعقاداً جازماً بأن أسفار أهل الكتاب جاءت بالبشارة بنبي آخر الزمان  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ سواء إن كانت بإسمه الشريف صراحة أو بوصفه أو  أي علامة أخري تدل عليه .


*اولا انت تعتقد ما تعتقده دا ملناش دخل بيه يعنى بصريح العبارة تلعب قدام بيتكوا اذا كان بنقولك الهك اله وثنى تقولنا بشارات بنى وثنى فى كتاب يهوه القدير؟؟*
*ثانيا نخلى القران اللى انت مؤمن بيه يرد على الجهلة امثالك*
*سورة الاعراف النص رقم 157*
*الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الامي الذي يجدونه مكتوبا  عندهم في التوراة والانجيل يامرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم  الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث ويضع عنهم اصرهم والاغلال التي كانت عليهم  فالذين امنوا به وعزروه ونصروه واتبعوا النور الذي انزل معه اولئك هم  المفلحون *
*كاتب القران بينسب نفسه لينا وبيتلزق فينا وعايز يخد شرعية منا لانه واثق اننا المنفردين فى هذا الكون اللى بنعبد رب الخليقة يسوع كلمة يهوه الازلى وخالق العالمين 
تماحيك وثنين فى اهل الكتاب المؤمنين 
وبيقول النبى دا مكتوب عندنا احنا اهل الكتاب وبكل افتخار فيييييييييين؟
فى التوااااااااااااااااااااااارة والانجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
ماشى هنخده على قد عقله وندورله فى الانجيل والتوارة 
ياترى يا هل ترى رسولك ولا الهك يعرفوا نبى يهوه القدير اشعياء بن اموص وسفر اشعياء؟؟؟؟
انت عارف هو لو عارف اشعياء كنا عملناله تمثال فى متحف الشمع 
بقة رسولك ميعرفوش اصلا ولا نبى اسمه اشعياء ولا سفر اسمه اشعياء وانت النبى حارسك وصاينك لشبابك رايح تتدورله على نبوة ولا اشاره موجودة فى سفر مقلكش تتدور عليه فيه
قالك فى التوراة والانجيل يا جاهل مالك ومال اشعياء هو يعرفه اصلا ولا وجهك ليه علشان تتدور عليه فيه
فالمطلوب منك كما قولت*


> فنحن – المسلمين – نؤمن ونعتقد إعقاداً جازماً بأن أسفار أهل الكتاب جاءت بالبشارة بنبي آخر الزمان محمد صلى الله عليه


*انت قولت ايه بتؤمن انت والمسلمين
والايمان بايه بان اسفار اهل الكتاب تنبات عن رسولك
طيب وجبت الايمان دا منيييييييييييين؟
هو قال توارة وانجيل تقوم انت تصحح لرسولك يا زنديق وتقول اشعياء هو اشعياء دا ضمن التوارة والانجيل؟؟؟؟ اذا كان هو اصلا ميعرفش اسمه ولا سمع عنه ولا يعرفه 
يعنى هو فاشل ومعرفش يثبت مقولته وانت النبى حارسك وصاينك جاى تثبت الىل فشل فيه رسولك
 نكمل*


> كانت فكرة كتابة البحث ، بتناول النصوص من خلال لغتها الأصلية وتعليقات علماء اليهود


*احسنت يا اخى اللهم بارك فيك وعليك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك متقلقش هيزودلك ال 72 موزة هيخلهمك 75 والله يضاعف موززه لمن يشاء 
فين والنبى تعليقات اليهود فى الموضوع كله طلعهالى كدا
هو انت بتسمى ترجوم يوناثان تعليقات اليهود على النبوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللهم لا اعتراض
 ونكررها لمرة المليون اننا قرينا موضوعك 25 مرة ومش لاقيين ايه علاقة الرغى دا كله برسولك اصلا وملقناش انت استخدمت اى شئ فى الموضوع لصالح موضوعك 
على العموم هسيبك مع موضوع اخر 
للعضور زهدى جمال الدين ودا عضو فى منتديات اسلامية بل والكارثة انه بيستشهد بيه فى الاقتباسات
شوفتوا البلاوى اللى احنا بنتعامل معاها
**



			[7] البارقليط - مهندس زهدي جمال الدين .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**تعالى نشوف المهندس دا قال ايه فى موضوعه*


> *ثم عاقب الله عز وجل قريشاً أبناء قيدار بعد سنة ونيف** من هجرته صلى الله عليه وسلم بما حدث في غزوة بدر من هزيمة نكراء أذهبت مجد قريش ، وقتلت عدداً من أبطالهم :
> [16فَإِنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ لِي السَّيِّدُ: «فِي مُدَّةِ سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ17وَبَقِيَّةُ عَدَدِ قِسِيِّ أَبْطَالِ بَنِي قِيدَارَ تَقِلُّ] . *


*قال موقعة بدر حصلت بعد سنة ونص من الهجرة هى كاتب سنة ونيف مش عايز يقول ونص فبيقولك ونيف عايز يقولك لا مفيش حاجة بسيطة فوق السنة 
اى كلام 

بس هى سنة ونصف بلا نيف بلا بلوبيف
يرجع تانى يقول مهندسك
*


> *ـ أشار النص لمعركة بدر الكبرى التي تحدث بعد سنة من الهجرة.
> 
> ـ حدد النص وقت وقوع معركة بدر الكبرى ، بعد سنة من هجرة [العطشان.. والهارب].*


*انتوا بتلعبوا يا ابنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هى سنة ولا سنة ونيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا هى غزوة بدر حصلت بعد سنة ونصف بس النص قدامه بيقول سنة ففبرك الموضوع 
ماعلينا لا والمصيبة كاتبلك المهاجر بين قوسين الهارب والعطشان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا مسلسل بوجى وطمطم فى رمضان 
هارب وعطشان ومن ددان لتيماء واصبحت بقدرة قادر مهاجر من مكة للمدينة
اى تهجيص بيتقال

طيب ومش فى السنة التالتة من الهجرة حصلت موقعة احد وطلعوا عين ام رسولك فيها وكان قرب يفلفص منهم واخدوا بتارهم من قاطع الطريق اللى قطع عليهم رحلاتهم ونهب اموالهم وهدم ابار المية 
فين مجدهم الىل فنى وهما ادوله بالجزم بعديها
طيب ومش دخلوا الاسلام والكعبة الوثنية بقت معظمة والنيزك اللى بتروحوا تبسوه علمتلوه مرحضة فى الكعبة  وعملوا ليهم دولة بالغزوات والاحتلال لبلاد ليست لهم
فين مجدهم اللى راح؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا ايه علاقة قبيلة قيدار بقريش والمدينة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت عارف خيام قيدار دى بتبعد كام كيلو عن المدينة؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى ولا تيماء ولا ددان ولا قيدار التلاتة ينفعوك ببصلة وكل دا ويقولك صواعق مرسلة واربيجهات وصواريخ ونسف وتدمير 
اى كلام فى البتدنجان.المهم نتكلم وخلاص

ثانيا ايه علاقة القصص الحمضانة دى بكلام اشعياء مهاجر ايه ونبى ايه  
الكلام دا مكتوب فى اشعياء؟؟؟؟؟؟
طلعلى  هجرة ولا نبى من الموضوع كله 
عالم مفلسة صحيح

شوف جمال وروعة المسيح الواضح فى كلامه 
حاجة تشرف اللى ينتمى اليه
**فَدُفِعَ إِلَيْهِ سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ. وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَجَدَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ مَكْتُوبًا فِيهِ:*
*18 «رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ،  لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ  الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ  ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ،*
*19 وَأَكْرِزَ بِسَنَةِ الرَّبِّ الْمَقْبُولَةِ».*
*20 ثُمَّ طَوَى السِّفْرَ وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى الْخَادِمِ، وَجَلَسَ.  وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ كَانَتْ عُيُونُهُمْ شَاخِصَةً  إِلَيْهِ.*
*21 فَابْتَدَأَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّهُ الْيَوْمَ قَدْ تَمَّ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ فِي مَسَامِعِكُمْ».** 

على فكرة دى مش النهاية دى بدايتك لان الموضوع هيبتدى من اول وجديد وهنعلمك يعنى ايه تتكلم مع المسيحين وانت موطى راسك فى الارض زى معملنا مع الجميع 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2011)

*الافلاس من اسوء ما يقابله المرء حينما يعرف قدره ودا شيمة كل المحاورين المسلمين هوريكوا عينة من الافلاس بدون ان ازود حرفا واحدا عما قولناه
مولكا قال ايه
*


> *يعود  سفر أشعياء في لفائف قمران الى عام 100 قبل الميلاد وتعود الميلاد وتعود  الترجمة السبعينيية اليونانية الى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد وطالما هى  ترجمة من العبرية الى اليونانية فبلا شك أنها تعود لمصدر عبري أقدم منها  ولكن على كلٍ لا نريد أن نعود الى ابعد من القرن الثالث فهذا يكفي تماماً ،  وعليه ، فمخطوطات فمران التي تعود لعام 100 ق.م. تشهد لثلاث و السبعينيية  تشهد لـ " سنة "وبالتالي بالنسبة لعامل الأقدمية فالأمر محسوم تماماً لصالح قراءة " سنة" *


* 
طبعا واضح للاعمى اننا بنتكلم عن عامل الاقدمية زى مهو قال فى الاول ان الاقدم اصح واى عيل فى حضانة عارف ان الترجمة السبعينية بتسبق نصوص قمران بقرن ونصف 
هو رد علينا وقال ايه علشان اوريكوا لما المسلم بيتطحن ومبيعرفش يجمع كلمتين على بعض
وطول الحوار يجيب ادلة ضده بدون اى معاناة منا وميفهمش احنا بنقول ايه ودا نتيجة الهيجان الشديد من الىل حصله فى الموضوع
ردود مولكا على هذا الطفل المراهق العابث على الانترنت
*


> *هذا   هو السؤال الذي أوجه لك ! كيف تقارن في عامل واحد فقط وتشطب على كل   العوامل الأخرى ! ومنها اللغة نفسها ! فأنت قلت وتكلمت وكتبت وصِحتَ بعامل   واحد فقط وهو " القدم " و غضضت الطرف عن كل العوامل الأخرى بغير علم !   فرددنا عليك فيه فقط بدون النظر الى العوامل الأخرى ، فلم ترد علينا إلا   بما نصحناك به ! ألا وهو أن هناك أكثر من عامل وليس العامل الوحيد الذي   تعرفه وهو " القدم " ولذلك قلت لك :*





> *وبهذا  اعزائي القُراء يتبين لنا ان  الزميل لديه انفصام في الشخصية ، فتارة يفضل  عامل واحد على كل العوامل  ويخرج لنا برأي عجيب وهو أنه لا يوجد سوى هذا  العامل للتفضيل ، وعندما نرد  عليه يخرج علينا بأعجب منه ويقول أنه يوجد  اكثر من عامل ، وكأننا لم نكتب  هذا الكلام قبل ان يعرفه ! فماذا نفعل له  !؟
> 
> فهل أشرح لك كيف تجرى العملية النصية التحليلية بأدلتها الداخلية والخارجية   أم أرشدك الى الصفحة في الكتاب الذي معك ؟! عموماً لن اثقل عليك وسوف   اجعلك تقرأ بنفسك ، اذهب لنفس الكتاب ولكن صفحة 125 ، هاتلاقيه شارح الأدلة   الداخلية والخارجية وكيفية معرفة ثقل الدليل في قراءة ما ! و اغششك حاجة ،   ستجد اسفله مباشرة اربعة عوامل فقط بشكل مُبسط جداً عن كيفية اختيار   القراءة. ولو اردت التوسع اخبرني لأعطيك اسماء مراجع !*


*طالما انت اتكلمت عن افضلية النص الاقدم والسبعينية هى الاقدم اظهرت نفسك بصورة الطفل المعوق ليه وقولت انا مليش دعوة انا عايز افضلية عاملين اقدم وفى نصه الاصلى 
عرفت انت مبتخدش فى ايدينا غلوة نكمل *
*ثانيا نرجع لشواهد النصوص فى العهد القديم زى مهو كتبها بنفسه
مش قولتلك مش هنرد من عندنا وهنخليك ترد بنفسك*
*رد مولكا*


> *مش دقيق ، لان ده التفصيل الثاني وليس الأول ، فالمصادر هى كالتالي :
> 
> 
> 1. النص المستلم
> ...





> *بالله عليكم بالله عليكم ، انظروا الى الصورة بالترتيب ! ، ماذا تقرأون في اول الترتيب ؟
> تقرأون " ﻿MT (compare various ﻿mt﻿ witnesses) " أليس كذلك ؟ هل تعرفون ما   هو الرمز " MT "?  انه الماسوريتك تكست ، اي النص الذي يعترض عليه زميلنا   الفاضل لأنه يقول " سنة " !! فلا اعرف هل زميلنا يريد أن يؤكده أم ينفيه  أم  ماذا بالضبط !؟ فالشخص منا احتار ! ، عندما تكلم هو وليس انا عن القدم  فقط  ، كانت السبعينية هى الأعلى ، وعندما تكلم عن النص الأجود فقط ، كانت   الماسوري هو الأعلى ! فلا اعرف في المرة القادمة سيتكلم عن التوار في   القرآن ام ماذا !
> 
> سنرى ! فيبدو ان زميلنا قد نسى انه يريد ان يثبت ان كلمة " سنة " صحيحة ، فراح يؤكدها ! وعجبي على مهاجم يؤكد ما يهاجمه ! عجبي !
> ...


*شوفتوا مستوى المسلم المحاور 
قال فى الاول الافضلية للنص الاقدم
والسبعينية اقدم
رجع ضاف عامل اخر هو اللغه
طبعا هو بيهرتل 
ليه
**لان الترجمات توضع فى المرتبة الثانية من حيث الشواهد للنص حتى ولو اقدم منها تاريخيا 
قمران مقدمة على السبعينية لانها فى لغة الكتاب الاصلى وليس لقدمها وانت اتكلمت عن ايه يا ننوص عين ماما اتكلمت عن الاقدمية وهى السبعينية
وانت اثبت ان الماسورى مقدم على الكل وهو قراءته سنة
عرفت انك جاهل فى كل شئ احنا اردنا ان نثبت فيه جهلك*
*نيجى للهرتلة التانية
*


> *ومن ضمن ما وُضِعَ ترجوم يوناثان
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*تعالى نشوف كلامنا بالحرف الواحد
اولا الراجل قالك مخدتش باله منها لما نزلت الترجمات والدليل انى ملونتش كلمة فيها وقالك حذفتها لانه نزلت خطا
طيب دا عيل فاشل ساب الموضوع كله الىل اطحن فيه وقالك هى دى
مش هو رد عليك قبل كدا وقالك
*


> فمن اين اتيت ايها الأمين بهذه التظليلة بالأحمر ؟! فأنا وضعت النص بهذه الصورة :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *وهذا  دليل اني لم  الحظ الكلمة ، لأن العدد الذي يشهد لقراءة سنة لا تحصى نسبته  لأي قراءة  اخرى هنا ! هذا بالإضافة الى ان الترجوم لم يؤيد أصلاً قمران  لانه لا يوجد  فيه كلمة " ثلاثة " ولان الترجوم هو تفسيري اقرب منه الى  نسخي ولذلك وجب  حمل كلمة " سنين " على امعنى لا على انتقال النص فحتى هذا  لا يخدمك ! حظ  أوفر في المرة القادمة !*


*حظ اوفر المرة القادمة 
انا عايز بس اوريكوا انه بيملى الموضوع العبيط بتاعه باى كلام علشان يسمع كلمة تبل ريقه من اى حد بعد لما اتهلل فيه *
*ونكرر عليه السؤال
ملحوظة : لو تريد ان تنسحب فقل لنا ولا تخرج بهذه الطريقة المخزية
ملحوظة : لو تريد ان تنسحب فقل لنا ولا تخرج بهذه الطريقة المخزية
ملحوظة : لو تريد ان تنسحب فقل لنا ولا تخرج بهذه الطريقة المخزية
ملحوظة : لو تريد ان تنسحب فقل لنا ولا تخرج بهذه الطريقة المخزية*
*بلاش شغل العيال المراهقة اللى احنا عارفينه دا مش عارف ترد وتجمع كلمتين على بعض فى موضوعك المسرووووووووووووووق 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2011)

*قدامك يا عزيزى الفاضل اسبوعين وبعدين هدخل على صفحة موضوعك لو لاقيت جديد هيترد عليه وبعدين نبدا فى الجولة الثالثة 
لو ملقتش هتاخد الجولة الثالثة من الطحن العلمى مباشرة
قدامك اسبوعين اهو ياعم لغاية منخلص الىل فى ايدينا ونرجعلك تانى   
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2011)

*الافلاس الرابع
نسخة ال BHS 
تعالى نشوف قبلا قبل منربيه فيها قال ايه
تعالى نفكركوا بالجهل
قال بالحرف الواحد
*


> * من ضحك عليك ايها المجهال وقال لك ان نص نسخة BHS لهو عبارة عن نص نقدي ؟*


*واظهرنا جهله بالحرف الواحد*


> *ففضلا يا اخوة استخرجوا لنا من كلامي كلمة " نص نقدي " هذه التي يدعيها الزميل علينا بل ويطالب بدليل عليها وكأني قلتها اصلاً !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *[FONT=&quot]نعود لنسخ العلماء النقدية ونرى هل شهدوا لقراءة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات !!*





> *اي " نُسخ نقدية " ، فأنظروا ماذا أتى به الزميل كدليل ضدنا ( رغم اننا اصلا لم نقل نص نقدي ولكنه كعادته يقرأ بغير فهم فيعيطنا ادلة على خطاه ! ) :*





> *BHK,   BHS and BHQ all contain the Masorah represented  in the te xt of the   Leningrad Public Library Ms. B 19A (A.D. 1008),  which is a complete Ben   Asher manus cript. Tex tual notes also appear at  the bottom of the   pages of the **critical editions** of the MT that compare  it to other extant Hebrew manuscr ipts and versions
> 
> Wegner, Paul D.: A Student's Guide to    ************************ual Criticism of the Bible : Its History,    Methods & Results. Downers Grove, Ill. : InterVarsity Press, 2*





> *والنبي يا جماعة حد يترجم لي الكلمة اللي بالأحمر دي !!
> شوفوا مولكا مولكان قال اية ( **نُسخ نقدية** ) وشوفوا ويجنر قال اية ( **critical editions**   ) ! الغريب انه هو الذي أتى بهذا وليس أنا ! الم اقل لكم أنه يهدم موضوعه   بنفسه !؟ احسن واسهل هدم اننا نسيبه يتكلم وبعد كدة ناخد كلامه نهدم بيه   موضوعه المهدوم اساساً داخليهاً وخارجياً ، فلنكمل يا احبة ففي الإمكان   أفضل دوماً مما كان ..
> 
> تعالوا نشوف إيمانويل توف بيقول اية يا إخوة لإي كتابه " **Textual Criticism of the Hebrew Bible** " ونشوف مين اللي مايعرفش اي حاجة ! ، تحت عنوان للشابتر التاسع بلغة الكفرة الإنجليزيية اسمه بالعنجليزي " * *Critical Editions** " بيقول  فيها على حاجة غريبة كدة اسمها " **Biblia Hebraica and Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia** " يقول :
> ...


*وطلع يجرى بعديها وقال يا فكيك بعد مااثبتنا جهله
واثبتنالك ان قراءة سنة هى القراءة الصحيحة بنسخة نقدية
نعود لكلام المهرتل الكبير 
*


> فالحق أن يكون النص : " في سنين كسنين الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار "


*ياترى قدم دليل على الكلام دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> *ورب الكعبة اصبت
> 
> فلابد فعلا من ان " اوطي " راسي ، فلا أريد أبدا نظر عوراتكم ، بعدما جعلتكم عراة وجردتكم من جميع ملابسكم
> 
> ...


*هو انت لما توطى راسك مش هتشوف عوراتنا؟؟؟؟؟
هى عوراتنا فوق ولا ايه؟؟؟
دا على اساس ان شعر الرجل عورة ولا ايه
  شغال معاك على الهوا وبوريك الافلاس على اصوله لو تجرؤ انك تكمل معانا 
بس انت هتوطى راسك علشان انت اصلا ملكش فى حاجة انت قاعد تلعب واحنا واخدينك غسيل ومكوى رايح جاى فاكيد هتتطلع تجرى كدا كدا اجلا ام عاجلا
موضوعك العبيط دا انتهى بس انت عايز تلملم اشلائك المتناثرة 
الحلقة التالتة مش للرد عليك احنا خلصنا خلاص احنا زى متقول هنتنطط عليك بس علشان نوريك الفرق فى المستوى يا ننص عين ماما يا بيضة انتى 

*[/FONT]


----------

